# Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.



## Molke-Drink (30. November 2007)

Hallo Leute.
Als ich im Angleronlineboard online war gabs den Thread auch.Den fand ich sehr interessant.Also wer möchte kann ich sein neu erworbenes Tackle(Köder,Rute,Rollen,Schnüre) Einfach alles was mit Raubfisch zutun hat reinstellen.
Wenn es geht mit Bild,wer will auch noch mit Preis!
Ich fang mal mit Kopyto Realx in Größe 5 an.Kosten ca.9€

Mfg Dustin


----------



## Matze_07 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi
Ich krieg zu Weihnachten die Pezon&Michel Redoutable Bass.
Hab leider noch kein Bild.
Kostet 46€.
MfG Matze


----------



## Molke-Drink (30. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja kannste ja nachträglich reinstellen wenn du Lust hast.
Mfg Dustin


----------



## Nelson (30. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

toll !!! noch so ein thread wo sich irgendwelche leute über ihr angelgerät profilieren können.

wer hat wohl die teuerste rolle? wer hat die beste angel und und und.........


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Finde ich ein gutes Thema.

@Nelson,
wer so denkt,soll das meinen.
Wenn hier alles ganz normal abläuft ist das doch kein Ding.

Habe mir jetzt die Skelletor I 2.40 4-24g gekauft wird morgen bestimmt geliefert dann kommt ein Bild !

mfg Marvin


----------



## jerkfreak (30. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Soo schlimm find ich den Thread ez a net, wens net intressiert, "einfach Klappe halten"...!

Bei uns in der Kante macht ez ein Angelgeschäft zu/Ausverkauf...! Da hab ich gestern n Tütchen mit weng Gummifischen usw eingekauft, alles weng quer durch, was es an "Verbrauchsmaterial" so gibt...!

Da meine Digi aber im Auto liegt (immer fürs Angeln bereit) und ich zu faul bin, sie zu holn, knips ich euch die Tüte/den Inhalt morgen mal und stells ein...!

mfg Jerkfreak


----------



## Gardenfly (30. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

In meine Angelladen lag noch eine Shimano Twin Power 4000 F rum,da mußte ich mein Weihnachtgeld  da lassen.


----------



## jerkfreak (30. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Noch ne F!!!???

Darf man fragen,was du dafür "noch" berappen musstest???

Gratulation zu dem geilen Kauf!!!

mfg Jerkfreak


----------



## Gardenfly (30. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hat stolze 250 gekostet, wollte sich der Verkäufer eigentlich selber gönnen.


----------



## Living Dead (30. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

it worth it.


----------



## fishingchamp (30. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also meine letzte bestellung in form einer rolle oder rute, die ich mir gekauft habe, liegt schon 2 monate her, abe ich habe mir in letzter zeit einiges an gummikram und zwei, drei wobbler gekauft...werde morgen mal ein bild reinstellen von den käufen der letzten 2 wochen...


----------



## jerkfreak (30. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kann ich mich Living Dead nur anschließen...!!!


----------



## Case (30. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich mochte den Thread in AO auch. 

Letzte Woche hatte ich richtig Glück. 
Ich konnte eine Sportex Turbo Carat in 2,40 m erseigern...Such' ich schon seit Langem, zu 'nem vernünftigen Preis.

Dazu noch 30 meiner Lieblingsgummifische, die es auch nicht mehr Überal gibt.
Danke Andy

Case


----------



## Stefan6 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mich diese Woche mal mit neuen Gufis eingedeckt :
http://img112.*ih.us/my.php?image=gufiew7.jpg  :m


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Case schrieb:


> Ich mochte den Thread in AO auch.
> 
> Letzte Woche hatte ich richtig Glück.
> Ich konnte eine Sportex Turbo Carat in 2,40 m erseigern...Such' ich schon seit Langem, zu 'nem vernünftigen Preis.
> ...


 

Wieso Soll es die nicht mehr geben?
Sind doch Slotti S oder nicht? |kopfkrat

mfg Marvin


----------



## Case (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Wieso Soll es die nicht mehr geben?
> Sind doch Slotti S oder nicht? |kopfkrat
> 
> mfg Marvin



Sind keine S sondern die normalen Slottershads in dieser olivgrünen Farbe.
Habe sogarr mal bei Angel-Ussat angerufen. Die konnten sie nicht mehr liefern.

Case


----------



## Harry0080 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Stefan,

was sind das für Gufis mit dem Fin-S verschnitt?

Gruß
Harry


----------



## k1ng (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was ich heute gekauft habe:
Deer Hunter Hose
Cora Z Wobbler, mal sehen wie der läuft
2 x Illex
Wirbel
Twister
Drop Shot Würmer

Daiwa TDR


----------



## Molke-Drink (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So da hier keiner mehr aktualliesiert mach ich ma^^
Oben Cora Z 9cm,11g
unten Spro Powercatcher Minnow 7cm


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Living Dead schrieb:


> it worth it.


Nana, was macht die Aspire FA? Für ca. 300 hast Du da doch eine modernere Vollmetallrolle, die sollte da schon gegenhalten können. Oder nicht?


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

250 Euro für ne alte Rolle ist schon hart.
Aber wert ist sie das.
Würde wohl auch überlegen ob TP F oder Aspire fürs etwas gleiche Geld.
Am besten ist die Preisregion ganz hinter sich zu lassen und gleich voll zuzuschlagen.
Fireblöd/Stella.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir mal ein neues Messer von Marttiini gegönnt#6







Finde es nicht schlecht jetzt hier auch so einen Thread zu haben.


----------



## Living Dead (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nana, was macht die Aspire FA? Für ca. 300 hast Du da doch eine modernere Vollmetallrolle, die sollte da schon gegenhalten können. Oder nicht?



Klar läuft die gute. Bin sehr angetan ,sowas von traumhaft leicht und gescheidig. Wesentlich sanfter als ne F und ebenso leicht wie ne Stella FB. Aber was soll man erwarten, wir sprechen und im Mai wieder. Nach der Mefosaison.


----------



## Stefan6 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Harry0080 schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> was sind das für Gufis mit dem Fin-S verschnitt?
> 
> ...


Da sind Fin-S bei,den rest findest da : www.as-tackle.de  :m


----------



## Living Dead (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> 250 Euro für ne alte Rolle ist schon hart.
> Aber wert ist sie das.
> Würde wohl auch überlegen ob TP F oder Aspire fürs etwas gleiche Geld.
> Am besten ist die Preisregion ganz hinter sich zu lassen und gleich voll zuzuschlagen.
> ...



Stella hab ich auch nachgedacht! Abgeschreckt haben mich dan letztendlich dieses ganze Magnesium und so. Meinem Kumpel is ne Schraube an der FB abgebrochen. Die war aus Alu und er hat wohl nicht sehr doll gedreht ! Fireblood is leider nicht mein Farbtyp ; )

Liebäugle grad mit ner Stradic FI so zum leichten Gufifischen.


----------



## HD4ever (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab mir auch was neues (gebrauchtes) gekauft .... :m


----------



## fantazia (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja die angstdrillinge sitzen echt s.c.h.e.i.s.s.e
und  jeder sitzt anders obwohl alles die selben ködergrössen sind|kopfkrat.
und was fürn vorfach ist das?sieht ziemlich dünn und unstabil aus das ganze.kann aber auch täuschen.also ich finde die sehen nich gerade vertrauenserweckend aus.
bei mir würden sie auf jeden fall nie an die rute kommen#c.




les dir diesen thread hier ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=95101) lieber nochmal durch.die angsdrillinge sitzen viel zu weit hinten.so kann der köder garnich richtig laufen.


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Genau wollte ich eigentlich auch schon gefragt haben! Boah, wie weit, krass hinten bringst Du denn den Drilling an, laufen die dann überhaupt noch anstädig?

Grüße JK


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Hd4ever,hab ich auch bei den Kleinanzeigen gesehen,ist bestimmt ein guter Kauf gewesen.Viel Spaß damit im Frühjahr!

Taxidermist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Stella hab ich auch nachgedacht! Abgeschreckt haben mich dan letztendlich dieses ganze Magnesium und so. Meinem Kumpel is ne Schraube an der FB abgebrochen. Die war aus Alu und er hat wohl nicht sehr doll gedreht !


Das sehe ich auch so. Die Aspire FA ist Vollmetall, sehr wie eine RedArc oder Zauber, die ja auch nach der TP F "kommen". 
Bei der Aspire hast Du aber Shimano-Gleittechnik auf den Achsen, das ist präziser gemacht ohne Frage, die Bremse auch sehr fein gelagert. Alle sind in den 3 Hauptteilen aus einer Aluminiumlegierung und fassen sich derbe stabil an. 
Die alte Stella SBL ist/war auch so, hatte letztens eine voll zerlegt. Das Gehäuse der Arcs ist im Inneren z.B. exakt nachempfunden.

Die neuen Stella FD, Fireblood und ein Sonder-Alt-US-Modell Stella Ship (von HMSB) für das viele Geld fühlen sich weicher an, sehr soft aber auch kein harter Widerstand wenn man Last auf die Kurbel/Fuß/Rotor drauf gibt. Das gefiel mir nicht so bei diesen Magnesianern, die zudem das hohe Preisschild bei 500 haben. 
Wer sehr heavy mit solchen Rollen fischt, dürfte wohl schnell was an Verschleiß merken - wer sanfter mit umgeht wird wohl hinkommen. 
10kg Geflechte in der Resistenz einer Powerline durchs Gewässer zu schrubben und zu zerreisen ist eher was für die Alumetaller - meine Einschätzung.


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Case schrieb:


> Sind keine S sondern die normalen Slottershads in dieser olivgrünen Farbe.
> Habe sogarr mal bei Angel-Ussat angerufen. Die konnten sie nicht mehr liefern.
> 
> Case



Stell mal nen Bild von rein. Ich glaube, ich habe noch ne 10er Tüte in 15cm. Ich fisch die nicht.


----------



## Living Dead (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so. Die Aspire FA ist Vollmetall, sehr wie eine RedArc oder Zauber, die ja auch nach der TP F "kommen".
> Bei der Aspire hast Du aber Shimano-Gleittechnik auf den Achsen, das ist präziser gemacht ohne Frage, die Bremse auch sehr fein gelagert. Alle sind in den 3 Hauptteilen aus einer Aluminiumlegierung und fassen sich derbe stabil an.
> Die alte Stella SBL ist/war auch so, hatte letztens eine voll zerlegt. Das Gehäuse der Arcs ist im Inneren z.B. exakt nachempfunden.
> 
> ...



Bei der Aspire passte es halt alles ganz gut überein. Natürlich bis auf den Preis! Wahnsinn für mich ein Monatsgehalt. Bin immer noch schwer am überlegen obs in Ordung war. Für 300 bekäme ich auch ne obergeile Harrison...blablaaa...Aprospros Geld, ich widme mich mal meinem Lotto-Schein.


----------



## Molke-Drink (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kla laufen die noch,genau so wie vorher!Das isn 7x7 Vorfach,und wenn die soweit hinten sitzen bekommt man die kleinesten bisse mit.Also anscheind funtzt das hab damit den Hecht aufm Userbild gefangen.KEnnt ihr das nich das die Teller hinten abgebissn werden?Bei den Angstdrillingthread wird doch auch ne möglichkeit vorgestellt wo der drilling so weit hinten sitzt!


----------



## benzy (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich hab mir auch was neues (gebrauchtes) gekauft .... :m


 

Hallo Jörg,

schönes Ding! Glückwunsch!#h  Mal sehen ob du damit zufrieden bist. Mein Kumpel wollte den auch mal kaufen aber jeder Händler hat davon abgeraten. Er soll doch etwas rauh und unkultiviert laufen wegen dem Masseausgleichsystem und nur 2 Zylinder! Er hat dann doch lieber der 30PS 3 Zylinder genommen. Der geht am 3,60m Festrumpfschlauchboot wie Sau!#6


----------



## schlotterschätt (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Case


> Sind keine S sondern die normalen Slottershads in dieser olivgrünen Farbe.


Es sind definitiv Slotterhad S !!! Normale Slottis haben keine Äugelein ! Das Bild ist zwar ziemlich klein aber die sehen mir aus wie die Powerbarsche.https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/459.pdf
Du kannst sie auch bei Papa Gerlinger bestellen 

Schöne Grüße   Schlotterschätt


----------



## fantazia (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Kla laufen die noch,genau so wie vorher!Das isn 7x7 Vorfach,und wenn die soweit hinten sitzen bekommt man die kleinesten bisse mit.Also anscheind funtzt das hab damit den Hecht aufm Userbild gefangen.KEnnt ihr das nich das die Teller hinten abgebissn werden?Bei den Angstdrillingthread wird doch auch ne möglichkeit vorgestellt wo der drilling so weit hinten sitzt!


ein gefangener fisch is für mich kein beweiss das die montage gut ist.hechte kannste teilweise mit allem fangen wenn  sie hunger haben und aggressiv sind.also ich würd die angstdrillinge so nich montieren.werden dir so gut wie allen anderen hier auch bestätigen das es so nich gut ist.aber musst du selber wissen.wenn du meinst es is ok dann fisch sie halt so.


hast aber recht das in dem anderen thread der eine drilling auch ziemlich weit hinten sitzt.für mich zu weit.ich würde es so nich machen.weil so das spiel vom köder zu sehr beeinträchtigt wird.


----------



## maesox (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier mein neues Hecht-Spielzeug!!

http://img260.*ih.us/img260/7325/5a491gg7.jpg


----------



## Molke-Drink (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fantazia schrieb:


> ein gefangener fisch is für mich kein beweiss das die montage gut ist.hechte kannste teilweise mit allem fangen wenn sie hunger haben und aggressiv sind.also ich würd die angstdrillinge so nich montieren.werden dir so gut wie allen anderen hier auch bestätigen das es so nich gut ist.aber musst du selber wissen.wenn du meinst es is ok dann fisch sie halt so.
> 
> 
> hast aber recht das in dem anderen thread der eine drilling auch ziemlich weit hinten sitzt.für mich zu weit.ich würde es so nich machen.weil so das spiel vom köder zu sehr beeinträchtigt wird.


 
Was bringt mir den nen Drilling genau hinterm Jighaken?Wenn der Fisch nichtmal bis zum Fischkröper beißt,also nur aufs Schwanzende,und die Gufis sind für Zander.


----------



## GALLA (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Moin!!!!!!!!!!
Habe mir die Shads gerade Neu gekauft.
Hat Jemand Erfahrung damit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



benzy schrieb:


> Er hat dann doch lieber der 30PS 3 Zylinder genommen. Der geht am 3,60m Festrumpfschlauchboot wie Sau!#6



30PS am 3.6m Schlauchboot? 

Hebt man damit nicht ab :q ?


----------



## fantazia (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

man tut ihn ja nich direkt hinter den jig-haken.das wär natürlich sinnlos und man könnte den angstdriling gleich weglassen.aber halt auch nich direkt am schwanz. man muss halt nen  zwischending finden damit der angsthaken möglichst viele fische hakt die knapp gebissen haben aber der lauf soll möglichst nich eingeschränkt werden.wenn der angstdrilling aber direkt am schwanz ist beeinträchtigt das den lauf aber ganz sicher.und was bringt es wenn der angstdrilling schön weit hinten sitzt aber der köder nich richtig läuft?dann hab ich lieber fehlbisse und denk mir der war eh klein.muss mir aber keine gedanken machen ob ich vllt mehr bisse hätte wenn der köder richtig läuft.


würd an deiner stelle einfach grössere jig-haken nehmen.
finde deine für die ködergrösse zu klein.dann kannst den angstdrilling auch weglassen.
 nutze selber eigentlich garkeine angstdrillinge mehr.entweder der fisch sitzt oder ich hab halt pech gehabt.aber wenn du so fängst fisch halt weiter so.wer fängt hat recht.


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ GALLA: Sieht ja beinahe weng aus, als ob die von "MA-SO-CA" wären...!?


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier nun auch mal paar Bilder von mir...! Auf dem ersten Bild, habe ich gekauft,weil ich einen der Wobbler bereits getestet hatte und der mir zusagte. Und  da die Teile gerade runter gesetzt waren, naja, nehm ma halt von allen noch verfügbaren Farben noch einen mit...! Und paar Wirbelchen fürs Zanderfischen usw...!

 Auf dem zweiten Bild ist weng Kleinkram usw aus nem Ausverkauf von nem Angelgeschäft, teilweise aus ner -.50 Cent "Ramschkiste", daher is soviel "Ramsch" dabei...! Sonst noch paar Attractoren und 2 Profi-Blinker...!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



GALLA schrieb:


> Moin Moin!!!!!!!!!!
> Habe mir die Shads gerade Neu gekauft.
> Hat Jemand Erfahrung damit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 72006



und dafür hast du geld ausgegeben ??;+


----------



## Master Hecht (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich diese Woche mal mit neuen Gufis eingedeckt :
> http://img112.*ih.us/my.php?image=gufiew7.jpg  :m



wo bekommte man solche boxen für die gummifissche weg hab solche bei uns noch net gesehen.


----------



## jkc (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eigentlich überall, schau mal nach Plano 7700!


----------



## Lionhead (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schaut 
ma was ich gekauft habe : |kopfkrat

Jan












Link von www.toilettenpaier-24.de


----------



## Stefan6 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> wo bekommte man solche boxen für die gummifissche weg hab solche bei uns noch net gesehen.


Eigentlich in jedem Angelladen,diese gehört zu einer Kunstködertasche mit 5 Boxen|wavey:


----------



## benzy (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> 30PS am 3.6m Schlauchboot?
> 
> Hebt man damit nicht ab :q ?


 
Man ist schnell am Fisch und auch schnell woanders aber man muß mit der Technik vertraut sein und damit umgehen können! Es ist absolut nichts für Hitzköpfe! Umkontrolliertes drehen an der Pinne kann gefährlich werden. Das Boot macht so gute 27 Knoten!:m
Aber der Motor entspricht von der Leistung den Herstellerangaben vom Boot!


----------



## k1ng (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Hier nun auch mal paar Bilder von mir...! Auf dem ersten Bild, habe ich gekauft,weil ich einen der Wobbler bereits getestet hatte und der mir zusagte. Und da die Teile gerade runter gesetzt waren, naja, nehm ma halt von allen noch verfügbaren Farben noch einen mit...! Und paar Wirbelchen fürs Zanderfischen usw...!
> 
> Auf dem zweiten Bild ist weng Kleinkram usw aus nem Ausverkauf von nem Angelgeschäft, teilweise aus ner -.50 Cent "Ramschkiste", daher is soviel "Ramsch" dabei...! Sonst noch paar Attractoren und 2 Profi-Blinker...!


 

hats du das zeug ausm Fisherman's Partner ?


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nee, hab ich net...!

Das erste Pic is ausm "Angel Spezi" in Staffelstein, das andre aus dem Angelshop in KC, der bald dicht macht...!


----------



## Veit (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir heute 5 Jighaken 10 g Größe 4/0 gekauft. :vik::vik::vik:




































...und geh ich sie versenken!:g


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bilder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

#6


----------



## Waagemann (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir auch letztens einen Gummivorrat angelegt!

http://img526.*ih.us/img526/8228/pict2202hg8.jpg

und ein paar andere Sachen...
http://img136.*ih.us/img136/3702/pict2206ps7.jpg

mfg


----------



## Molke-Drink (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Hier nun auch mal paar Bilder von mir...! Auf dem ersten Bild, habe ich gekauft,weil ich einen der Wobbler bereits getestet hatte und der mir zusagte. Und da die Teile gerade runter gesetzt waren, naja, nehm ma halt von allen noch verfügbaren Farben noch einen mit...! Und paar Wirbelchen fürs Zanderfischen usw...!
> 
> Auf dem zweiten Bild ist weng Kleinkram usw aus nem Ausverkauf von nem Angelgeschäft, teilweise aus ner -.50 Cent "Ramschkiste", daher is soviel "Ramsch" dabei...! Sonst noch paar Attractoren und 2 Profi-Blinker...!


 
Ich von ersten Bild den rechten nur mit anderem Dekor,und den Lauf find ich einfach nur sh...


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Den Lauf findest du sch...!? Na ich wess ja net, ob wir echt von ein und dem selben Köder reden??? Finde den Lauf einfach nur GEIL!!!


----------



## heinzrch (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Jerkfreak: wo ist denn KC und wo ist denn das Angelgeschäft, das Profi-Blinker Gummisachen ausverkauft ?
Muß am Donnerstag zum Gerlinger und dann fahr ich über Bamberg heim, vieleicht ist's ja in der Nähe ?


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

KC steht immer auf den Autos, die in KRONACH zugelassen sind...! 

Naja, direkt "in der Nähe" ist KC dann wohl ehr nicht...!


----------



## Molke-Drink (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Doch das is der selbe nur mit nem anderen Dekor aber jeder hat seine eigenen Geschmäcker nech


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Waagemann
Wie heißt der Typ des untersten langen Wobblers da auf deinen Bildern?
Ich hab sowas, was Rapala sein soll, hatte ich aber sonst noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## jkc (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

JEAH, Leudde!

Hab gerade eine Bestellung zu Raven geschickt:

-Rapala Jointed 13cm, Farben: Barsch, Firetiger, Silber  
 Fluoreszierend Cahtreuse (je 2 mal) 8,99€ pro Stück

-6 mal Veltic Gr. 6 (Gold und Gold/Rot) 2,29 €/Stk.

-Salmo Slider 12cm "Rotauge" 

-Lösezange für 5€

-Bleigussform Long Distanc Carp 90g für 7,5€

Die Holländer habens einfach drauf...

Kurze Frage, wofür sind die account- und characteristic-Nummern bei den Kontodaten?

Grüße JK


----------



## schakal1182 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war heute auch einkaufen.

Seitdem ich mir letztes Jahr dieses Köderböxchen






für alle meine UL-Spinnutensilien gekauft habe, habe ich mir heute diese Box




für meine "richtiges" Spinnzubehör zugelegt.

Ich finde diese Boxen genial, da jedes Fach einen eigenen Deckel hat. So können die No-Knots und Einzelhaken nicht mehr ungefragt das Fach wechseln. #6


----------



## bigdet1973 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo
Ich habe heute meine Geräusche Wobbler aus Amerika bekommen ,zwei fangen an zu pipen wen sie nass werden und drei sind am Blinken wen sie nass werden.Mit Versand 24,95dollar.
Hat jemand schon erfahrung damit gemacht?


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Biqdet,na dann kannste ja jetzt ne Fischdisko aufmachen!

Taxidermist


----------



## bigdet1973 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Biqdet,na dann kannste ja jetzt ne Fischdisko aufmachen!
> 
> Taxidermist


Solange die Fische an meiner Angel Tanzen ist das in ordnung:m#:


----------



## Molke-Drink (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bigdet1973 schrieb:


> Solange die Fische an meiner Angel Tanzen ist das in ordnung:m#:


 

Lol berichte mir mal aup die gut fangen^^


----------



## Waagemann (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Waagemann
> Wie heißt der Typ des untersten langen Wobblers da auf deinen Bildern?
> Ich hab sowas, was Rapala sein soll, hatte ich aber sonst noch nicht gesehen.



...Jim Bagley heißter!Den hab ich aber schon länger ein absolut geiles teil#6!


----------



## fantazia (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Lol berichte mir mal aup die gut fangen^^


angler fangen wird son blödsinn sicher genug|supergri.
aber fische;+.und wenn liegt es sicher nich an den tollen features|rolleyes.lieber ganz normale bewährte wobbler kaufen und nich son mist mit piepen oder licht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Waagemann schrieb:


> ...Jim Bagley heißter!Den hab ich aber schon länger ein absolut geiles teil#6!


Da kann was nicht stimmen:
"Jim Bagley begann 1954 mit der Herstellung seiner legendären Köder. Sie werden bis heute per Hand aus Balsa Holz gefertigt, haben eine robuste Tauchschaufel und sind mit VMC Drillingen versehen."

Ich meine den untersten, Bauch Plastik klar mit schwarzen Punkten. Rücken orange etc.


----------



## Waagemann (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da kann was nicht stimmen:
> "Jim Bagley begann 1954 mit der Herstellung seiner legendären Köder. Sie werden bis heute per Hand aus Balsa Holz gefertigt, haben eine robuste Tauchschaufel und sind mit VMC Drillingen versehen."
> 
> Ich meine den untersten, Bauch Plastik klar mit schwarzen Punkten. Rücken orange etc.



...jaja das ist ein BAGLEY BANG O´LURE #7 hab ebend nochmal nachgeschaut!?

http://www.bagleybait.com/3.html

...ich habe auch keine VMC Drillinge,aus Black Nickel sind die Drillinge wies dort steht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Thx. Dann gibt es wohl mehrere Arten davon.


----------



## Matchfischer (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe letzte tage auch ma was mitgenommen. Is sonne Mischung aus Wobbler und Gummifisch. Werde das teil ma am Wochende ausprobiern.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin!

Für die Süßwasserangelei konnte ich diese Woche nicht an der Jerkrute 
Berkley Lightning Rod und einem Paar Salmos vorbei gehen :q

*@ all

Wenn Ihr Bilder verlinkt, dann entweder welche zu den Ihr die Rechte 
besitzt oder wo der Link (Quellenangabe) mit angegeben ist!

Alle anderen Bilder muss ich leider löschen. (Urheberrecht)
*
CU

Kai


----------



## Matze_07 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, 
ich muss meinen Beitrag von Seite 1 nochmal verändern. Da die Redoutable Bass nirgendwo mehr zu kriegen ist#q gibts nun ne Spro passion Light Spinning. 2,10 10-28 Gr.:vik:


----------



## flori66 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier mein neues Schmuckstück:



Freu mich schon auf den ersten Turn mit ihr.


----------



## LocalPower (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das hab ich mir vor kurzem als echtes Schnäppchen für nur 25€ gekäuft :vik:. Eeeendlich Platz und immer alles dabei |rolleyes


----------



## fishingchamp (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

das ihr alle so fleißig kauft...
ich werde mir am we ne piketime kaufen und demnächst meine erste megabassrute und ne multi für die jerke bestellen...ich freu mich schon so...


----------



## zander55 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab letzte Tage bei meinem Tackeldealer auch zugeschlagen…


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir vor kurzem als echtes Schnäppchen für nur 25€ gekäuft :vik:. Eeeendlich Platz und immer alles dabei |rolleyes


 
So eine Tasche will ich auch noch günstig schießen :vik:
Die wird aber bestimmt auch wieder schnell voll sein


----------



## flori66 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zander55 schrieb:


> Hab letzte Tage bei meinem Tackeldealer auch zugeschlagen…



Der Bulldog sieht ja mal scharf aus. Welches Modell ist das denn?


----------



## olafson (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir vor kurzem als echtes Schnäppchen für nur 25€ gekäuft :vik:. Eeeendlich Platz und immer alles dabei |rolleyes


  hi LocalPower, verrätst du uns bitte wo??? #h
  mfg olafson


----------



## mr.pink79 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War heute mal wieder bei Jana (www.thejigmaster.com) im Laden einkaufen! War, wie immer, sehr nett und eine super Auswahl! Irgendwann musste ich mich dann doch bremsen!|rolleyes
Jetzt geht es ans sortieren! Schöne Aufgabe für nen Freitag Abend!
http://img149.*ih.us/img149/8691/cimg0111ne8.jpg


----------



## honeybee (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na dann viel Spaß beim sortieren :q

Habe mir heute auf dem Heimweg 2 Paar beiheizbare Schuhsohlen von Tchibo gekrallt. Endlich keine kalten Füße mehr beim Bootsangeln #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



honeybee schrieb:


> Endlich keine kalten Füße mehr beim Bootsangeln #6


Frauen und kalte Füße - das ist klar!  :q

Damit steht aber Deiner winterlichen Großbarschjagd ja nix mehr im Wege! #6


----------



## honeybee (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Damit steht aber Deiner winterlichen Großbarschjagd ja nix mehr im Wege! #6


Doch der Wind |gr::v


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



honeybee schrieb:


> Doch der Wind |gr:


Da hast Du bitter recht, der schlimmste Feind des Anglers, weit mehr als Regen oder Kälte (allein). 
Hilft eigentlich nur: Windschatten, gerade auf großen Gewässern! Dafür sind die Bäume wenigstens gut.

Und fürn ganz schlimmen Fall: Ich habe auch schon mal drüber nachgedacht einen Motorradhelm draußen aufzusetzen, so dämlich wäre das gar nicht.


----------



## honeybee (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da hast Du bitter recht, der schlimmste Feind des Anglers, weit mehr als Regen oder Kälte (allein).
> Hilft eigentlich nur: Windschatten, gerade auf großen Gewässern! Dafür sind die Bäume wenigstens gut.
> 
> Und fürn ganz schlimmen Fall: Ich habe auch schon mal drüber nachgedacht einen Motorradhelm draußen aufzusetzen, so dämlich wäre das gar nicht.



Also eh wir , wenn überhaupt, ein windstilles Plätzchen finden, müssen wir erst einmal eine riesen Wasserfläche überqueren. Das macht bei Windstärke 7-8 keine Laune hier.
Zudem kommt noch hinzu, das der Wind hier Bedingungen wie in einem Kamin hat....huiiiii

Und für was einen Motorradhelm? Sähe bestimmt lustig aus :q


----------



## Mendener (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



olafson schrieb:


> hi LocalPower, verrätst du uns bitte wo??? #h
> mfg olafson




Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, BITTE!!!


----------



## Alex.k (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir heute neue DAM Winterstiefel gekauft und D.A.M. Thermo- Anzug


----------



## zander55 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Flori166
Ist der Classic Bull Dawg , natürlich Original.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



honeybee schrieb:


> Und für was einen Motorradhelm? Sähe bestimmt lustig aus :q


Sowas:




Hält auch bei extremsten Wind warm :g, der Rest kommt in nen Float-Anzug und dicke warme Handschuhe. 
Achso: Die Fußheizung für die Stiefel. #6 Handwärmer für die Hände in ner Anzugtasche gibts auch.

Gebraucht ausgemustert etc. sind die Helme auch sehr günstig, muß ja nicht mehr Motorradtauglich sein.

So ein Ding hätte ich manchmal auch gerne, wenn Wurfanfänger ihre Übungen hinter einem im Boot machen. |uhoh:


----------



## SebastianHH (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir die neue Technium von Shimano gakauft. Nur ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich ein Foto hier mit einstelle. Bin kein Computerfreak. Kann mir kurz jemand helfen.


----------



## LocalPower (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mendener schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, BITTE!!!





> hi LocalPower, verrätst du uns bitte wo??? #h


Ohh Sorry, hatte den Fred ganz vergessen...

Der SHop ist dieser hier, nur scheinen die leider keine mehr zu haben. Aber ner Kontaktaufnahme und Nachfrage steht ja trotzdem nix im Weg. 
http://www.wessels-shop24.de/shop/index.php


Preiswerteste was ich im MOment so finde wären 35€ bei
http://www.angelsport-fachversand.d...cts_id=2603&osCsid=ri3epafput7fmsvdlkrlua4lu3

Immerhin noch besser als die 50 Eumel die sonst fast überall für diese 5er Bags verlangt werden.

*Tante Edith sagt:
grad aktuell bei Ebay
*http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360002351577


----------



## Master_Bown (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Grüß dich Alex,

welchen von DAM hasten dir zugelegt? "DAM-O-Flex" ?
Werde ihn mir auch noch zulegen, müssen uns ja bewaffnen für die (hoffentlich) bevorstehende Boddenjagd :vik:

Grüße Chris


----------



## fishingchamp (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hi,
ich habe mir vorgestern ne gebrauchte ron thompson monterra (piketime) gekauft....gefällt mir echt gut...
auf dem einen bild ist eine zillion, die aber nicht der partner werden soll...sie soll januar auf eine megabass bandersnatch umziehen und auf die "pikey" kommt dann hoffentlich ne rozemeijer mistque...








MFG
felix

PS: miese pics...ich werde bessere nachliefern sobald die beiden ihre richtigen partner gefunden haben...


----------



## Mendener (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Ohh Sorry, hatte den Fred ganz vergessen...
> 
> Der SHop ist dieser hier, nur scheinen die leider keine mehr zu haben. Aber ner Kontaktaufnahme und Nachfrage steht ja trotzdem nix im Weg.
> http://www.wessels-shop24.de/shop/index.php
> ...





Dank dir #6 ... dann werde ich mal schauen ...


----------



## Holger (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dezember 2007 habe ich richtig zugeschlagen....|rolleyes

Shimano Twinpower 2500 FB

http://www.matchangler-shop.de/bilder/tp2500fb.jpg

Shimano Speedmaster 270 XH
http://www.boddenangler.de/images/1545_0.jpg

D.A.M Thermostiefel
http://www.boddenangler.de/images/559_0.jpg

Shimano Winterjacke
(ohne Bild)


----------



## Veit (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Holger: Wie arbeitet das Pärchen (TP+SM) denn zusammen??? Ich will die beiden auch verkuppeln!


----------



## HD4ever (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

endlich mal nen vernünftiges Echolot :m
schönes Lowrance X-125


----------



## Holger (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Holger: Wie arbeitet das Pärchen (TP+SM) denn zusammen??? Ich will die beiden auch verkuppeln!


 

Nun ja Veit, da steht der Test noch aus.....hab die Rute seit Anfang Dezember, die Rolle seit vorgestern......was ich allerdings sagen kann, es handelt sich um eine sehr leichte Kombo mit einer guten Balance, der Mittelpunkt liegt vorne am Blank, wo man beim Faulenzen den Zeigefinger drauflegt.
Ich kenne aber z.B. Leute wie Ingo Suntken, der fischt diese Kombo schon lange und ist hellauf zufrieden. Die Rolle kennst du ja selbst mittlerweile gut genug, und für die Speedmaster lässt er sogar mal seine Harrison liegen.


----------



## Lümmy (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Leute,

habe auch mal wieder zugeschlagen

DAM Soft Touch (O-Flex war ausverkauft)
http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_....html&XTCsid=d4b39da676be4e9f74f2ae8c7bec7f89

Exori Helikopter
http://www.fisch-server.de/kategorie_1953_Exori-Helicopter.html

Gruß aus dem Norden des Landes|wavey:


----------



## jerkfreak (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir "regnet" es in letzter Zeit auch wieder Pakete...! *g*

Am Freitag kam erst eins mit 2 kleinen ABU 300U, die ich hier aus dem Board habe und heut lag eine defekte Harrison VHF in der Wiese, die ich übern Winter wieder aufbauen werde...! (auch von nem Boardie...)

An dieser Stelle nochmal ein fettes DANKE an die beiden, hat alles super geklappt...!!!

mfg Jerkfreak


----------



## FischAndy1980 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab auch ein paar Wobbler vom AB-Werbepartner Gigafish gekauft und auch gleich beim 7 Wurf einen Hecht gefangen|bigeyes.


----------



## _Jan_ (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein Hoch auf Weihnachten:vik:


Cormoran Bull Figther 3m., und gleich mal ne rolle von Spro Hard Liner LCS Pro 10.000.


Übrigens ich bin der Jan und ganz neu hier im Board.


Lg. und Petri Heil
Jan


----------



## Flo66 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir einen Winklepicker zugelegt, ich konnte nicht wiederstehen.:q

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290187072245&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=019

Wackelspitzen bekomme ich bei meinem Händler


----------



## scemler (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



_Jan_ schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf Weihnachten:vik:
> 
> 
> Cormoran Bull Figther 3m., und gleich mal ne rolle von Spro Hard Liner LCS Pro 10.000.
> ...



Gratz.

Willst du auf Waller, oder wie?


----------



## _Jan_ (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



scemler schrieb:


> Gratz.
> 
> Willst du auf Waller, oder wie?


 
Jo Klar doch im Neckar hats ja genug( immer Flexibel bleiben#6)


----------



## _Jan_ (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und ich finde diesen Therd interesant da man ja auch was dazu lehrnt#h


----------



## spinner14 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hallo,ich habe mir heute die Twin Power 2500FB bestellt:k
Foto kommt noch


----------



## fishingchamp (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



_Jan_ schrieb:


> Und ich finde diesen Therd interesant da man ja auch was dazu lehrnt#h



man LEHRNT nicht sondern man LERNT...:q
aber glaubt nicht, dass ich das normalerweise ernstnehme...
bei meiner rechtschreibung darf ich das nicht...


----------



## Lorenz (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab grad ne Bestellung abgeschickt!
Wobblervorräte auffüllen :vik::q 


Zalt 14cm  
Zam 16cm
ein paar schwebende Bomber
2x 14cm Husky Jerk
2x X-Rap 
Und eine handvoll Gummis...


----------



## mipo (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> man LEHRNT nicht sondern man LERNT...:q
> aber glaubt nicht, dass ich das normalerweise ernstnehme...
> bei meiner rechtschreibung darf ich das nicht...


 

#6
|jump:


----------



## Mike85 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Jungs!

War heute beim Zoll und hab meine neue Shimano Metanium MG 7 abgeholt. Erstmal mit Vollgas nach Hause gedüst und direkt auf die Fantasista geschraubt.Super Lauf und niedriges Gewicht.Jetzt kommt demnächst erstmal noch passende Schnur drauf und dann gehts ab! Nur welche Schnur,da muss ich nochmal gucken....ansonsten Klasse Kombo...

Aber jetzt hier endlich die Fotos:


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab heute ein Packet von www.thejigmaster.com bekommen :vik:


----------



## AltBierAngler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir gerade eine wunderschöne Balzer Edition Royal bei Ebay geschossen für ca. 40€ wg. 20-40gr. L: 3m

*freu* auslaufmodell, bald gibts keine  mehr davon da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen

gruß christian


----------



## fishingchamp (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hi,
schöne käufe...

ich finde es echt komisch, dass ich wegen meinen "LERNEN statt LEHRNEN"-post pn's kriege, weil sie mir deshalb irgendwie böse sind...was war denn an dem post schlimm?


----------



## sp!nner (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> ...was war denn an dem post schlimm?



warscheinlich...
erstens gehört so`n gespamme hier nicht hin-der Thread hat schliesslich nen Namen und
zweitens sollte man keine anderen korrigieren wenn man selber viele Rechtschreibefehler hat...

..ebenso hättest du die Frage demjenigen per PN stellen können anstatt nochmal n Spampost hier abzugeben wo mit dem Threadnamen nichts zu tun hat 

Du scheinst aber auch in anderen Foren gerne am Thema voll vorbei zu Posten,nach dem Motto- dabei sein ist alles. |bla:


----------



## Waagemann (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir auch gestern ein paar Jigköpfe zugelegt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310007301915&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=021

mfg

@Mike85 darf man fragen was du bezahlt hast?


----------



## duck_68 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sp!nner schrieb:


> warscheinlich...
> erstens gehört so`n gespamme hier nicht hin-der Thread hat schliesslich nen Namen und
> zweitens sollte man keine anderen korrigieren wenn man selber viele Rechtschreibefehler hat...
> 
> ...



Soviel zum Thema "Spam"....|uhoh:  

Aber eigentlich hat er Recht, es sind schon sehr viele "Rechtschreibkünstler" hier. Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, wie die richtige Schreibweise lautet, kann man doch ganz einfach mal ein Rechtschreibprogramm "bemühen". Aber vielen scheint die Rechtschreibung eigentlich auch Wurscht zu sein, was man hier so zu lesen bekommt - gegen reine Vertipper oder Buchstabendreher ist nicht zu sagen, passiert jedem mal... aber das andere|uhoh:|uhoh:


Zum Thema:

kann aktuell leider keine neuen Käufe vorweisen - wird sich aber nach Weihnachten sicherlich ändern


----------



## seyack (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab am Freitag meine Twinpower 4000 bekommen und diese auch gleich wieder zurückgeschickt.
Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen das die wirklich so viel Spiel hat wie hier behauptet wird.
Hat sie aber und ich ich Wunder mich über den Preis von 200Euro.
Muss mir doch was anderes kaufen.
Gruss Jürgen


----------



## scemler (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



seyack schrieb:


> Ich hab am Freitag meine Twinpower 4000 bekommen und diese auch gleich wieder zurückgeschickt.
> Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen das die wirklich so viel Spiel hat wie hier behauptet wird.
> Hat sie aber und ich ich Wunder mich über den Preis von 200Euro.
> Muss mir doch was anderes kaufen.
> Gruss Jürgen



Was war denn los mit der Rolle - was meinst du mit Spiel?


----------



## taupo_tiger (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hallo,

die *hätte* ich gern gekauft - aber das wird wohl noch ein oder zwei lottosechser lang dauern, bis ich so eine habe
(9,22 sk = 1 euro)


----------



## seyack (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



scemler schrieb:


> Was war denn los mit der Rolle - was meinst du mit Spiel?


 
Kurbelspiel.Du kannst die Kurbel etwa einen Zentimeter nach hinten bewegen.
Das soll auf das Laufverhalten keine Auswirkung haben.
Denoch unmöglich,mich stört das total.
Das Problem ist wohl auch bekannt.Wollte es einfach nicht glauben.
Gruss Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern hab ich mir ne neue HE Mono Schnur aus Japan geleistet Dual Band 0,30 13 Kg
für 600m knapp 25€.
Soll innen einen Harten Kern haben und außen Smoth,sinkend,wird wohl gern in kleineren Stärken von Feederanglern genutzt.
Hab ich mir dann gleich auf die Abu 5601 gezogen und heute Großwobbels rumgeflakt mit dem dritten Wurf promt nen 66er Hechtel kassiert.
Ist zwar ein ziemlicher Draht ne 28er mit 9,5kg hätte es wohl auch getan,ich bin
mit dem Wufverhalten aber zufrieden,die Schnur hat für ne Mono ne sehr geringe Dehnung.Der Durchmesser schein auch zu stimmen,will ich aber aber wie auch die
Tragkraft,noch genau messen.

Taxidermist


----------



## jerkfreak (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, um den Thread auch ma widda weng hoch zu bringen...! *g*

Hab die Tage n schönes Abwasserrohr mit 2 alten Hechtruten von einem der "Boardies" hier erhalten, die ich mir dann übern Winter schön aufbauen werde...! Mensch sind das Knüppel!!! Genau des, was ich gesucht hatte!  

Heute kam dann noch ein Paket aus Übersee mit ner alten Sigma 2200 060...! *freu*

Das wird dann meine "neue"  Hechtkompo für die kommende Saison, wenns mit großen Köfis gezielt auf die Großen gehn soll...!

Da meine Digi aber gerade im Auto rumflackt und es drausen ar...kalt ist, gibts dann die Tage mal paar Pics von dem "neuen" Tackle...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Da meine Digi aber gerade im Auto rumflackt und es drausen ar...kalt ist, gibts dann die Tage mal paar Pics von dem "neuen" Tackle...!


Na klasse! Dann mal her demnächst mit den Bildern von der Brachialkombo, da kann man die "Mutterschiffe" bestimmt schon riechen! #6


----------



## jerkfreak (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Naja, ich werde die "Mutterschiffe" zumindest mit ordentlichen Raketen beschiesen/bombardieren...! *g*

Und dann mal sehn, was sie zu diesen "Waffen" sagen!!! Nen äuserst stabilen Eindruck macht das ganze auf jeden Fall!!!

Es muss nicht immer neuste High-Tech sein!!! Manchmal ist "alt" sogar besser! Aber wem sag ich des, ge Det...! 

Eingeweiht wird die Kompo denk ich dann erstmal so im April, wenn die Waller mim Fressen anfangen! (Hechte haben dann ja leider noch Schonzeit, also gehts auf Wallis!!!)

Wenn, dann schon gleich mal nen "echten Härtetest"...! *g*

Bilder gibts dann moin oder die Tage, versprochen!!!


----------



## jerkfreak (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, hier zumindest mal n Bild von meiner neuen "High-Tech" Rolle...!

Von den Ruten ist es schwierig, "aussagekräftige" Bilder zu machen, weil sie erstens recht lang sind und zweitens ja "nur" nen dunklen Blank ohne viel Schnickschnack (den ich ja auch net brauch) haben...! Daher lass ich es sein, hiervon Pics zu posten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schick, sieht ja noch gut erhalten aus. 
Dafür haben wir ja übrigens auch den alten Stationärrollen-Thread.


----------



## jerkfreak (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Det: Joi, is echt noch recht gut erhalten, das nette Stück...! Das es den andren Thread gibt, weiß ich scho...!  Da werde ich die Tage schon auch mal noch paar Pics aus meiner "Sammlung" loslassen...!

@Nanaspappi: ANGEBER!!!  Nee, Scherz, sehr nettes Teil!!! Super Kauf...! Hat dich wieviel gekostet, wenn man fragen darf??? *g*


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute,
möchte dann auch mal Poste.

Habe heute,

3x MK II Blue Set Swinger (ewig gewartet  )
3x Fox Inline Bleie
2x Fox SSC Haken in 4 und 6
1x Fox Stringer nadel
1x DreamTackle Big Futteral mit ausentasche für die Rollen (also Ruten und Rollen haben platz (auch montiert) *freu,freu.

mfg Marvin

PS:Bilder folgen bald.


----------



## KingHenry (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir das hier alles gekauft uli Beyers Köderkunst oder Angel Ussat:

3D-Fischaugen 120 stk
7 Sandra größe 7-9cm
12Kopyto Relax größe 3,5 cm - 9 cm
2 kopyto Jankes 5cm
2 Wobbler von Strike Pro 
und zu guter letzt Dt Sichel-Jighaken Erie Gr.2, 10 gramm,   


Das muss ich demnächst alles mal ausprobieren


----------



## Carphunter' (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir heut n bische spinnzeug geholt. dabei waren 20 kopytos
3 blinker und diverse andere sachen wie no-knot, wirbel, drillinge,jig-köpfe usw.


----------



## jerkfreak (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War gestern aufm Heimweg von der Arbeit auch noch ma eben beim Händler um schöne Feiertage und nen guten Rutsch zu wünschen...!

Naja, und wies halt numa so is, OHNE geht ma da NIE raus...! *g*

Auch wenns nur was zum Lesen und weng Kleinkram is...!


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern im Angelladen ist mir die *Daiwa Calida 3000X* über den Weg gelaufen!:k
Da sie versprochen hat an meiner Harrison gute Arbeit zu leisten, durfte sie mit nach Hause...:q
Macht nen tollen Eindruck!


http://img517.*ih.us/img517/61/calidarolle003jj6.jpg
http://img517.*ih.us/img517/61/calidarolle003jj6.3f78e4904a.jpg

http://img103.*ih.us/img103/2818/calidarolle011hj3.jpg


----------



## mlkzander (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

panasonic 42" full hd plasma
panasonic full hd dvd hdd rekorder
ps3
wii
und heute noch ne tassimo

das ist mein tackle für die saisonpause


----------



## magic feeder (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir ne neue rutenspitze für miene sportex light feeder gekauft da mir vor drei monaten beim alzpreisfischen eine gebrochen ist.....


----------



## kohlie0611 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir grade ne Sportex Carat Zander mit 30g Wg ersteigert, jezt hab ich meine Kombo vollständig,am Donnerstag hab ich mir die Rolle dazu ersteigert, eigentlich wollt ich ja so eine garnicht da viel zu teuer für mich, ne Stella 2500 FB, angeblich nur einmal am Wasser gewesen, ich dachte auch nicht das ich den Zuschlag bekommen würde, es waren insgesammt 314,00 Tacken die ich für die Rolle bezahlt habe, muß ne alte Frau lange für stricken, ich lauf schon die ganze Zeit mit nem schlechten Gewissen rum#t, blödes 3 2 1.Zumal ich eigentlich ne TP wollte.....


----------



## PureContact (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wollen wir mal einführen, dass das ganze nur mit FOTOS abläuft, sonst finde ich den Thread relativ sinnlos...

Ich hab mich jetzt mal auch dem Konsum higegeben und einiges gekauft:


Red Arc 10100

Lucky Craft Pointer

Megabass X80

Megabass Cyclone

Megabass Griffon

Megabass MRX

und ein paar kleine Salmos...


----------



## scemler (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich kein vor Kälte schmerzendes Gesicht mehr im Winter, ohne sich die nervige Kapuze überziehen zu müssen. :q


----------



## Doc Plato (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Hab mir grade ne Sportex Carat Zander mit 30g Wg ersteigert, jezt hab ich meine Kombo vollständig,am Donnerstag hab ich mir die Rolle dazu ersteigert, eigentlich wollt ich ja so eine garnicht da viel zu teuer für mich, ne *Stella 2500 FB*, angeblich nur einmal am Wasser gewesen, ich dachte auch nicht das ich den Zuschlag bekommen würde, es waren insgesammt 314,00 Tacken die ich für die Rolle bezahlt habe, muß ne alte Frau lange für stricken, ich lauf schon die ganze Zeit mit nem schlechten Gewissen rum#t, blödes 3 2 1.Zumal ich eigentlich ne TP wollte.....




Ich entsorge Dir den Trümmer kostenlos! |supergri


----------



## pêcheur67 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gestern im Angelladen ist mir die *Daiwa Calida 3000X* über den Weg gelaufen!:k
> Da sie versprochen hat an meiner Harrison gute Arbeit zu leisten, durfte sie mit nach Hause...:q
> Macht nen tollen Eindruck!
> 
> ...



Wenn du Probegefischt hast sag mal bescheid wie die Rolle so ist. Würde mich sehr interessieren!!!


----------



## kohlie0611 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Ich entsorge Dir den Trümmer kostenlos! |supergri


Mußt Du doch nicht kostenlos entsorgen, ich löhn Dir gern nochmal 50 Tacken dafür:m,jetzt kommts auch net mehr draufann..|supergri


----------



## Alex.k (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das hier als weihnachtsgeschenk für mich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Das hier als weihnachtsgeschenk für mich



Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Thermoanzug.:m Möge er dich immer schön warm halten.#h


----------



## Alex.k (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Thermoanzug.:m Möge er dich immer schön warm halten.#h



Danke, Danke, wen das Wetter zulässt wird dieser getestet:q (nicht falsch verstehen.)


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Danke, Danke, wen das Wetter zulässt wird dieser getestet:q (nicht falsch verstehen.)


 
Öhm.. anziehen und für 5 std rausstellen :m.


----------



## Alex.k (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Öhm.. anziehen und für 5 std rausstellen :m.



Ich habe mir schon überlegt bei Weihnachtsbaum raustragen wird dieser angezogen und eine Stadt weiter gelaufen


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ne nur rausstellen ohne viel Bewegung... ansonsten wäre das ja schummeln, weil bewegen wärmt ja auch.


----------



## ~Michi~ (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe heute eine Crypton Magic Zanderstick und ne Red Arc bekommen ich freu mich schon auf's ausprobieren :l.

Nur was das Raubfischangeln mit Gufis & Co anbelangt bin ich totaler Neuanfänger ich bin mal gespannt ob und wann ich überhaupt was an die Angel bekomme aber ich hoffe sehr sehr bald .


----------



## Wizard2 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jop ich hab ne firejerk H und ne daiwa zillion 100 bekommen. nun müßen nur die seen wieder auftauen, dann kanns los gehen!


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir grad bei angel-ussat nen salmo turbo jack junior, und eine cicade (25g) gekauft...über die weihnachtsfeiertage wirds allerdings etwas dauern bis sie ankommen..


lg


----------



## carphunter85 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab zwar nichts gekauft, aber zu Weihnachten ne Daiwa Crossfire und ne Digitalkamara bekommen. Hoffe, dass ich morgen beides einweihen kann...


----------



## surfer93 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs ne neue spinntasche von kogha (askari hausmarke), und ne shimano sienna, die ich aber schon am 1.12. auf der weihnachtsfeier vom angelverein gewann...


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir ne Red arc von spro gekauft. Die Rolle soll ja ihr geld wert seien sagt man


----------



## xxcruiserxx (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab ne berkley skeletor und ne shimano stradic 4000 fb bekommen :l
außerdem ne neue tasche zum spinnfischen von rozemeyer
und noch kleinteile wie wobbler und gufis

edit:
ich hab noch zwei DVDs bekommen.
-norwegen 2
-mission großdorsch von rute & rolle


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab die Syntec force Feeder, nen X-Rap und money bekommen


----------



## worker_one (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir zu Weihnachten mal ne Shimano Aspire 4000FA für meine neulich gekaufte Speedmaster 270XH gegönnt.:vik:
Dann noch 0.11 und 0.17 Powerline und FluoroCarbon von Gigafish...


----------



## leowar (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auch wenn es nicht zum Thema passt (Angeln) ...Ich werde mir folgendes noch in den nächsten Tagen kaufen (als GEschenk für mich//Musste Arbeiten und bin nicht zum einkaufen gekommen)...Ich werde mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen (88++) also was gutes hihi und evt. die Wii oder so...(Spielkonsole)...Angelzeug ist noch I.O und ich brauche nix...Eine IDee wäre noch , dass ich noch mal zum Dorschangeln rausfahre (auch als Geschenk für mich selber) hihi Frohe Weihnacht Euch allen :vik:


----------



## Alex.k (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich sehe schon viele beschenken sich selbst.


----------



## karpfen2986 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gestern im Angelladen ist mir die *Daiwa Calida 3000X* über den Weg gelaufen!:k
> Da sie versprochen hat an meiner Harrison gute Arbeit zu leisten, durfte sie mit nach Hause...:q
> Macht nen tollen Eindruck!
> 
> ...


 

hat mal absolute ähnlichkeit mit der exceler!
Berichte mal wie die Rolle so taugt!


----------



## this (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Skeletor 2.1m 2-12g, Shimano Technium 1000 FA, 0.16 und 0.18er Schnur, Mira Shad 5cm, Salmo Hornet noch kleiner.

Meine neue Combo fuer Kleinbarsche.:q


----------



## Flo66 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Winklepicker 270 Finess von Mitchell
Bei ebay gekauft, Wechselspitze war kaputt also hab ich die zu sehene neu gekauft und eine Rolle, Topic Chaser 520 von Lebco.
http://img176.*ih.us/img176/3710/picker270nahmg8.jpg

Damit gehts bei mir mit der Fahrstuhlmontage auf Forellen im Puff.:q


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hi..

hab mir heute ein realbait-imitat von jenzi und 10er schnur mit 9.9kg tragkraft von potenza gekauft... was haltet ihr von der?


lg


----------



## this (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bilder! Wir wollen Bilder sehen!|supergri|supergri
|laola:


----------



## David Kanal (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#h hab mir letzten Monat die gekauft :

Shimano Super GT-RB




Mfg David


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

soo die bilder:

1. der realbait-fake
2. die schnur, schon aufgespult auf meine mitchell 6004 acx...


(ich weiß, meine handykamera ist schund ^^)


----------



## Baddy89 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, dann mach ich mal den ersten Post des neuen Jahres #h

Heute kam endlich meine Skeletor ! 2,70 15-40 gr, dazu ne Red Arc 10300 mit 0,12mm Spiderwire in gelb.

http://img260.*ih.us/img260/4118/skeletorredarcky6.th.png

http://img81.*ih.us/img81/5871/dscf1071er5.th.jpg

Die Schuhe habe ich recht günstig im Angebot bekommen und hoffe sie halten warm.

http://img293.*ih.us/img293/7283/thermoschuheej2.th.png


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe auch mal ein wenig geshoppt

Jede Menge Gummizeug ( Zu faul, alles zunennen, ist eh zu viel), Bleie, Haken, Gamakatsu G-Line Topcaster Long Distance, Illex Chubby, DAM Calyber Baitcast (Rolle Shimano Scorpion 1001 MG die hatte ich schon).

Leider schlechte Bilder aber stelle mal paar rein


----------



## esox82 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mensch Flo!
Da hast hast du ja mal wieder ordentlich zugelangt!!!!!!
Die Köder reichen ja für 2


----------



## scemler (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern aus Schottland angekommen.

Greys G-Lite Spin 1.80m 3-15g WG

http://img211.*ih.us/img211/9879/alim0052nu9.th.jpg

http://img297.*ih.us/img297/1686/alim0055jg1.th.jpg

http://img210.*ih.us/img210/2846/alim0056em9.th.jpg


----------



## KingHenry (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir gerade eben was bestellt nämlich : eine neue rute :Berkley tactix 2,70m / 7-28 g wurfgewicht :kdann eine wft braidspin 30<---- das is ne rolle|supergri , als schnur eine berkley fireline flame green 0,20mm und eine raptor braided schnur 0,25 mm|rolleyes , dann einen lunker city drop shot kit green pumpkin chartreuse tail ( was ein name#d ^^) und einen wedge tail ,,zander spezial" inb 12,5 cm white chartreuse#6, joa das wars ich freu mich schon drauff hehe:vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Willste Waller fangen mit der Schnur? Hmm die Fireline würde ich sofort zurück schicken

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



scemler schrieb:


> Gestern aus Schottland angekommen.
> 
> Greys G-Lite Spin 1.80m 3-15g WG
> 
> ...


 



Schöne Rute!!!!


----------



## KingHenry (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Flo_Zanderkönig  waller eigentlich net#6 ich kenn mich damit net gut aus#t ich woll ma auf nummer sicher gehen , aber warum zurückscicken kann doch nicht so schliumm sein oder ??|kopfkrat


----------



## Ocrem (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Viele sind von der Fireline nicht begeistert, ich hatte auch mal ne Rollenfüllung wo ich echt enttäuscht war. Konnte die 0,12er mit der Hand zerreißen (und es war nicht immer der Knoten wo sie gerissen ist). Ich geh mal von alter Ware bzw. von Ware die falsch gelagert wurde aus. Fisch jetzt seit 2 Jahren ca. wieder ne 0,12er Fireline und hatte keine weiteren Probleme.

Ne 0,20er find ich aber auch relativ Stark


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Och zerreisen konnte ich sie nicht
Aber ein Grundkontakt, schnur durch.
Schnur total Rau und ausgefranst.
Perücken ohne Ende.
Nach dem Aufspulen nicht mehr schwarz sondern leicht Grau.

mfg Flo


----------



## spinner14 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier ein paar Bilder von meiner neuen Kombo


----------



## esox82 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sehr schön,spinner!
wünsch dir viel spass mit der neuen combo!!!


----------



## kohlie0611 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ spinner 14
schaut so aus als währe die spule so ca. 1/2 bis 3/4 voll voll mit mono, kommt da noch geflochtene drüber?
gruß carsten#h


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hi

hab mir gestern einen octo-glider und einen tiger bead von jenzi
zugelegt...

lg


----------



## sevone (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die kombo hab ich mir zwar schon letztes jahr zugelegt, aber besser spät als nie, dehalb hier die pics meines letzten erwerbs.

die rute ist einen Savagear Senzora 251cm/WG25gramm
die rolle ist eine Stradic 1000FB


----------



## spinner14 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Ja werde bald noch 150 Meter Power Pro oder Powerline drauf machen.*


----------



## PureContact (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wieder viel zu viel Geld liegenlassen!


----------



## aliencook (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PureContact schrieb:


> Wieder viel zu viel Geld liegenlassen!


was isn das für ne Rute mit der Red Arc?
Die Skelli is natürlich vom allerfeinsten #6
Und ne Fliegenrolle noch dabei?


----------



## Molke-Drink (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bild erklärt alles|rolleyes


----------



## Balzaa (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

soo.. habsch gestern erstanden.. meine neues wallerspielzeug:l
RUTE:
Rhino Black Cat Buster 2,85m 

ROLLE:
Tica Cybernetic GG100
(wollte eigentlich ne shimano Baitrunner 6500, hab mich dann aber doch von der tica überzeugen lassen..)

SCHNUR:
Penn Dynabraid 50er


----------



## Ranger (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr nettes Spielzeug! Bin auf deine Fangberichte gespannt...


----------



## PureContact (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



aliencook schrieb:


> was isn das für ne Rute mit der Red Arc?
> Die Skelli is natürlich vom allerfeinsten #6
> Und ne Fliegenrolle noch dabei?



Das is  natürlich passend eine Spro Passion light Spinning!
Die Skelli 1 mit ner Simano Stradic 2500
und ne Exori Fliegenrolle CSI #5/#6
und oben die Nielsen Fliegenrute


----------



## flori66 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein neues Spielzeug:
Sänger Iron Claw Damokles 3m 30-80g WG




Bildquelle: Angelrausch


----------



## xxcruiserxx (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab mir heute en ultimate culture stiffrig wallet gekauft


----------



## Breamhunter (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> ich hab mir heute en ultimate culture stiffrig wallet gekauft



Und ? Schon eingebaut#c


----------



## xxcruiserxx (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Und ? Schon eingebaut#c



wie jetzt eingebaut??|uhoh:
ich hab meine vorfächer reinsortiert bzw. gespannt :vik:


----------



## Spezi22 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir dann heute auch mal bei meinen Geräte Dealer eine Neue Drop Shot Combi zugelegt.

Jenzi Mitsuki Jigger 2,10m 1-10 WG 
Spro Red Arc 10200 



Petri


----------



## spinner14 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schönes Kombo, wie viel hat die Rute gekostet?


----------



## petipet (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vielleicht passt mein OUTCAST9 einfach heir rein.


Gruß...Peter


----------



## Spezi22 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spinner14 schrieb:


> Schönes Kombo, wie viel hat die Rute gekostet?


 
65 euronen


----------



## PureContact (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Spezi22 schrieb:


> 65 euronen



bringt die auch was?
Jenzi, hab immer so die Billigmarke im Kopf


----------



## xxcruiserxx (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PureContact schrieb:


> bringt die auch was?
> Jenzi, hab immer so die Billigmarke im Kopf



das kenn ich:v
aber es soll ja angeblich auch viele vernünftige produkte von jenzi geben, besonders von (jenzi)-dega.
nayaa auf jeden fall ist die produktpalette riesig :q


----------



## Grundangler85 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So die hab ich mir mal gegönnt demnächst mal antesten :q


----------



## Spezi22 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PureContact schrieb:


> bringt die auch was?
> Jenzi, hab immer so die Billigmarke im Kopf


 

Also für mich ist das einer der Besten Ruten mit den ich bis jetzt gefischt hab, vorallem das rückrat der rute einfach super und die wurfeigenschaften durch die Ringe einfach klasse. Natürlich gibt es auch noch besser aber zum drop shotten reicht die völlig aus


petri


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Spezi22 schrieb:


> Also für mich ist das einer der Besten Ruten mit den ich bis jetzt gefischt hab


´

Sagt nicht viel aus Mit was hast du den schon gefischt?

mfg Flo


----------



## PureContact (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Grundangler85 schrieb:


> So die hab ich mir mal gegönnt demnächst mal antesten :q




an welche rute machste das gute Stück?


----------



## dani_carp (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir eine Shimano Chronarch mit ein paar jerks geleistet


----------



## Grundangler85 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PureContact schrieb:


> an welche rute machste das gute Stück?


 

Die will ich an 2 Ruten fischen einmal Vertikal an ner Spro Rute aus der Henk Simonz reihe und an ner illex Ashura mal schaun wo die besser zu passt. |supergri


----------



## spinner14 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Rolle kannste mir gerne schenke wenn sie dir nich gefällt:q


----------



## Grundangler85 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spinner14 schrieb:


> Schöne Rolle kannste mir gerne schenke wenn sie dir nich gefällt:q


 
Wenn ich morgen 6 richtige plus Superzahl im Lotto hab schenke ich Sie dir :q


----------



## spinner14 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ok,versprochen??#6


----------



## Hackersepp (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was macht man , wenn die Raubfische geschont sind, die schleien/karpfen noch nciht beissen, der See noch zugefroren ist??? 
Genau, man erweitert bzw. füllt seinen Ködervorrat auf.

Ich hab mir im I-net für 130 Euro neue Shads Jerks und viele viele Jigköpfe gekauft. Die Saison kann beginnen. ( Saisonstart leider erst am 1. Juli).
Ich muss mich an einem anderen Gewässer beschäftigen, sonst werd ich noch verrückt!


----------



## Grundangler85 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spinner14 schrieb:


> Ok,versprochen??#6


 
Klar und die passende Shimano Fireblood rute leg ich auch noch drauf :q Aber die chancen sind eher schlecht das ich 6 + Superzahl morgen hab hehe


----------



## PureContact (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spinner14 schrieb:


> Ok,versprochen??#6


|offtopic


Rocksweeper
Yabai
Ashura
.
.
.

kann mich bei den Ruten nich entscheiden...

hab ja auch noch Zeit bis nächstes Jahr|rolleyes


----------



## esox82 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Grundangler85 schrieb:


> Klar und die passende Shimano Fireblood rute leg ich auch noch drauf :q Aber die chancen sind eher schlecht das ich 6 + Superzahl morgen hab hehe


 
Du spielst wohl kein Lotto:q


----------



## Grundangler85 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



esox82 schrieb:


> Du spielst wohl kein Lotto:q


 
Doch aber ich seh meine Chancen eher gering das grade ich den Jackpot knacke


----------



## Breamhunter (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir eine Sänger Damokles 3,00 m 30-80 gr. gegönnt.
Gummis gab es gratis dazu #6
Außerdem brauchte ich ein neues Beinkleid. 
Eine Pinewood Lappland-Extrem. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## champ0209 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War gestern in der Verbotenen Stadt (Jagd u. Hund)
Habe mir eine Shimano Aspire 2500 RA gegönnt.
War damit auch sofort am Rhein... Geiles Teil! Die Schnur wird auf den Hundertstel genau aufgespult und äußerst leicht wieder abgegeben, beim Werfen.


----------



## Grundangler85 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was haste bezahlt für die Aspire ? wenn man mal Fragen darf


----------



## spinner14 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und haste im Lotto gewonnen?|rolleyes


----------



## champ0209 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

129€ für die Aspire.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich war heute auf der anglerbörse in rendsburg, ich hab mir dort drei hangefertigte wobbler, futter und ein paar gummifische gegönnt


----------



## Gummischuh (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab' gestern auch wieder zugeschlagen. Hochqualitative Wirbel, die so hochqualitativ nicht wirklich sind und jeweils 'n Pott Maden und Würmer. Die wollt ich nur nich' auf'n Scanner hau'n jetzt...


----------



## The_Pitbull (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Gummischuh kannste mir bitte am einfachsten Erklären wie ich hier Fotos reinkrieg?Gruß Holger


----------



## EddyCoolx (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hm ich seh gerad die meisten von euch kaufen Steckrouten. Wo ist denn der unterschied zwischen steck und telesokprouten, außer die art wie man sie zusammenbaut?


----------



## Molke-Drink (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So hab mir mal ein paar billig Popper bei Ebay ersteigert.20€
Da bei uns die Schonzeit erst ab dem 15 is werd ich sie gleich mal testen.:vik:


----------



## zandertex (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gummischuh du bist der Beste,da kann man nur neidisch werden,wie viel Kohle du bei deinem Tackledealer läßt.Oder hattest du noch von Weihnachten was gut?    :q:q:q:q


----------



## esox82 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute sind die lang ersehnten Rollen angekommen:

2xShimano Alivio XTA 10.000


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



EddyCoolx schrieb:


> Hm ich seh gerad die meisten von euch kaufen Steckrouten. Wo ist denn der unterschied zwischen steck und telesokprouten, außer die art wie man sie zusammenbaut?



Die Teleruten sind im Grunde nur praktisch, weil Sie ein geringes Packmaß haben (Reiserute).

Ansonsten sind Steckruten in allen Belangen überlegen (Dynamik, Aktion, Haltbarkeit, Unempfindlichkeit gegen Schmutz, Staub usw...)

Zum Spinnen werden Teleruten aufgrund der hohen Beanspruchung bei dieser Angelmethode sehr selten eingesetzt. Sie gehen leicht kaputt, wenn z.B Sand in die Segmente kommt. Die Ringe halten weniger aus und sind oft nicht gewickelt, sondern angeklebt.


----------



## PureContact (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sehet und genießt


----------



## esox82 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PureContact schrieb:


> sehet und genießt


 

P+M specialist trout?
SCHÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

lol gibs in etwa 7 Tage hier noch eine zu sehe


----------



## PureContact (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> lol gibs in etwa 7 Tage hier noch eine zu sehe



muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann kommt meine

Auch die Variante in 2,10m geholt?


----------



## PureContact (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Dann kommt meine
> 
> Auch die Variante in 2,10m geholt?



Ja man 
das absolut Beste, Design stimmt absolut!

Was machste für ne Rplle dran???


----------



## EddyCoolx (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey danke für die Antwort. Ich fragte, weil ich die ca. 15 Jahre alte Ausrüstung meines Vaters übernommen habe und die komplett aus Telerouten besteht, manche sind aber noch gut erhalten und hab damit auch schon ma was gefangen . Denke dann werd ich mir ma paar neue gönnen 
Greets Eddy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

1000er Red Arc vorerst. und du? wollte eine 0.16ner Speed Master Spinning Line drauf fischen.

mfg Flo


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab mir heute ne *Illex Ashura 195-220 M Vale Tudo*  gekauft :vik:
ich hab ewigkeiten gesparrt #6
eine richtig geile ruet :l


----------



## Gummischuh (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Zandertex

Jau, die Leute im Angelladen gucken auch meißt doof, wenn ich dort immer midde Security auftauche

Nein, .......ich kauf' mir halt nur das, was ich WIRKLICH brauche. Bitter für meinen Angelgerätehändler, aber da musser durch.

Im Grunde könnte ich mir heute noch in A.rsch beissen ob dem ganzen Klimbim und den tausenden von Marken und Euros die ich jahrelang beim Händler versenkt habe und die hier heute noch meinen Wohnraum nutz- und sinnlos blockieren.

Glücklicherweise ist mir aber gerade noch rechtzeitig eingefallen, dass ich im Grunde nichts anderes will als Fische fangen.

Ich MUSS nix mehr kaufen. ....Is'n dolles Gefühl


----------



## Hechtchris (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> ich hab mir heute ne *Illex Ashura 195-220 M Vale Tudo*  gekauft :vik:
> ich hab ewigkeiten gesparrt #6
> eine richtig geile ruet :l




Bild !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sa-s (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Hab' gestern auch wieder zugeschlagen. Hochqualitative Wirbel, die so hochqualitativ nicht wirklich sind und jeweils 'n Pott Maden und Würmer. Die wollt ich nur nich' auf'n Scanner hau'n jetzt...



supi,

hätt mich aber schon interessiert, denn würmer und maden habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gekauft.

du siehst konsumverzicht, geht noch härter |wavey:

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Bild !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



da, die quali is leider en bisschen ranzig...


----------



## melOne (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wie kann man an einer ashura nur so ne rolle dran kloppen?!#q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie kann man nur 400€ für ne Ashura ausgeben


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



melOne schrieb:


> wie kann man an einer ashura nur so ne rolle dran kloppen?!#q



passt wunderbar... #c
ich hab noch nie so eine ausgeglichenen combi gehabt?! perfekt ausbalanciert....
wenn geld da is, kommt vllt. ne fireblood oder so, aber das steht noch in den sternen


----------



## k1ng (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das habe ich die letzten Wochen bekommen !
Ich habe das Gefühl, das die rolle etwas zu weit nach oben guckt`, oder ist das Normal ?

http://img168.*ih.us/img168/1473/47456657de4.th.jpg

http://img168.*ih.us/img168/5682/55505671jm7.th.jpg


----------



## Hechtchris (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was fürn Röllchen ist das ?

Geile Rute ! :vik:

Warum sollte er nicht die Rolle ranmachen ?


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur 400€ für ne Ashura ausgeben



kostet 315 €


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Was fürn Röllchen ist das ?
> 
> Geile Rute ! :vik:
> 
> Warum sollte er nicht die Rolle ranmachen ?



shimano aspire 3000s ra |rolleyes


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

trotzdem zu viel


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



k1ng schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, das die rolle etwas zu weit nach oben guckt`, oder ist das Normal ?



Ist doch super, die sollte ziemlich passend auf den Führungsring zeigen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> trotzdem zu viel



das wird sich noch herausstellen |supergri
hab sowas teures noch nie besessen ?!#c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ king sitz am laptop net im kino bisschen kleiner bitte


----------



## Hechtchris (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neue Skeletor kam heute an ! :vik:

Macht einen sehr sauber verarbeiteten eindruck ! #6

Das 2.70 15 - 40 wg modell !

http://img20.*ih.us/img20/7052/bild002of8.jpg


----------



## Molke-Drink (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Hechtchris.
Meinste das WG is genau bestimmt oder is die zu hart für 40g?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was hat das Wg. bitte mit der härte zu tun???

mfg Flo


----------



## Hechtchris (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> @Hechtchris.
> Meinste das WG is genau bestimmt oder is die zu hart für 40g?



Sie ist frisch ungefischt ! Rein so vom ersten eindruck scheint die rute sehr schnell zu sein !  Und soviel ich weiß ist das Wg stark untertrieben !


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie sieht's mit der Kopflastigkeit aus? Die "alte" 270er Skelli 15-40 soll ja arg kopflastig sein...


----------



## Hechtchris (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab grad ne 4000er rolle rangeschraubt selbst mit dieser noch ziemlich Kopflastig !


----------



## PureContact (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

meine flifi karriere kann starten!


----------



## just_a_placebo (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...
woher kenne ich sowas nur??

Ach, es fällt mir wieder ein. Ich hab doch sowas auch.... im Waschbecken! 

Nimm's mir bitte nicht übel, war nur mein erster Eindruck! 

flo


----------



## Kaljan (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir das Quantum World Champion Rod Pod zugelegt, einfach affengeil das ding. 
ist baugleich mit dem cygnet grand sniper !


----------



## magic feeder (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab mir gestern mal 3 neue rapalas gegönnt.......nur zu schade dass im moment schonzeit ist...


----------



## ederseebasshunter (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja,ja, die Schonzeit#q
hab da auch noch ein paar "Tonnen" Gummis,die ans Wasser wollen|supergri


----------



## The_Pitbull (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,
Hier mal meine neue Forellenausrüstung...


----------



## esox82 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@the pitbull:
ist das die exori trout project sensitip?
ich möchte mir diese rute auch zulegen,konnte sie bisher aber noch nicht begrabbeln
mfg Andy


----------



## The_Pitbull (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nein das ist die Exori Trout Project 3 Rute kann ich nur Empfehlen diese Rute#6.Gruß Holger


----------



## esox82 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ok,trotzdem danke
mfg Andy


----------



## kohlie0611 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, mal ein kleiner Beitrag von Mir zum Thema Neuerwerb
Hab heute meine Abu Revo Premier bekommen per Post und wollt euch mal ein paar Eindrücke schildern.Als erstes gings auf die Waage und ,zusammen mit Monounterfutter ergabs ein Gesamtgewicht von 183 g, also stimmt schonmal die Herstellerangabe von 179 g netto kann man sagen.Gefühlt wiegt das Ding ein Hauch von nichts, ist echt mal superleicht.Auffällig ist im Vergleich zu meiner Revo STX-L das man vermutlich an den Lagern und an der Verkleidung der Kurbel an Geweicht gespart hatt, Abwurfkante,Fastcastauslöser ,Kurbel und jeder Bremsknauf sehen jetzt anders aus,keine Ahnung ob es sich um ein anderes Material wie bei der STX handelt (bei der STX Alu).Die mechanische Wurfbremse verfügt bei der Premier verfügt jetzt auch über eine Knarreneinstellung.Auch beim Antrieb des Schnurverlegungssystems hat man scheinbar auch auf andere Materialien zurückgegriffen(Keramik,Magnesium?).Was die Wurfeigenschaften betrifft kann ich noch nichts genaues sagen wegen fehlender Praxis, aber darüber werde ich mich auch nochmal auslassen wenn ich meine passende Schnur habe.Beide sind made in Korea.Abei noch ein paar Vergleichsfotos zur Revo STX-L(Links Premier...)
Gruß Carsten#h
http://img411.*ih.us/img411/1676/p2270036kx5.th.jpg

http://img443.*ih.us/img443/9119/p2270038iz4.th.jpg

http://img443.*ih.us/img443/7375/p2270039dg8.th.jpg


----------



## Tisie (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Interessanter Thread und sehr hilfreich, wenn man mal 'ne Frage zu einem bestimmten Gerät hat, was hier gelistet ist.

Ich habe in den letzten Monaten wieder viel zu viel Geld für unser schönes Hobby ausgegeben, aber wenn es gute Sachen günstig gibt, kann ich nur schwer widerstehen |rolleyes

- für's Dropshotten eine Pezon & Michel Redoutable Bass 210L (39€ bei 'nem lokalen Händler)
- dazu 'ne Shimano Symetre 750 Fi (70€ bei HAV)
- zum Gummifischangeln vom Boot eine Shimano Technium DF AX 240H (55€ bei HAV, für den Preis einfach top #6)
- diverse Gummiköder bei www.as-tackle.de (vor allem Wedgetails und Saltshaker)
- noch eine E-Spule + Backing für meine Fliegenrolle Danielsson FW 5eight (Sonderpreis bei 'nem Vereinskollegen)
- ein paar Loop Distance Fliegenschnüre (günstig im Ausverkauf bei Angelgeräte Wurmbader)

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Lonny (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

ich habe mir heute auch etwas neues geleistet


----------



## darksnake (1. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

beteilige mich auch mal kam heute morgen an!:

http://img150.*ih.us/img150/4809/bestellung1sr2.th.jpg


----------



## SebastianHH (1. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir gestern eine 4000 Stradic mit 0,15 Savage Gear in Orange geholt. Geile Schnur. Is neu Aufm Markt. 
Dazu gab es noch eine 4000 Technium FB mit 0,19 Power Pro. 

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## spinner14 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@darksnake,haste die in den Usa bestellt?Wie viel hast du für alles zusammen (incl. Porto,Zoll usw.) bezahlt.


----------



## darksnake (1. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ne nicht in den USA und gegostet haben ca. 45€ all inkl.


und hier meine neuen Saisong Ruten die Ashura lightning bolt is von vor 2 wochen und die Hard bait mit rolle von gestern 


http://img171.*ih.us/img171/316/neuerutenlq6.th.jpg


----------



## benzy (2. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

hab mir auch mal eine andere Rolle gegönnt! Diese hat jetzt meine im November gekauft Stradic 2500 abgelöst. Die Biomaster gefällt mir doch besser und hat vor allem kein Kurbelspiel!


----------



## fishingchamp (2. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jo,
die Biomaster ist ganz brauchbar! *G*
Ne...echt ne super Rolle und für den Preis mit das Beste, das ich kenne.
Viel Spaß damit.

MFG
Felix


----------



## carphunter85 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe gestern das Gummiregal meines Tackle-Dealers etwas erleichtert. 
Und zwar um 2 Kopytos, 5 Rozemeijer Shads und 100 Jenzi Shads. Habe eigendlich nur 100 gekauft, da der Köder nicht mehr hergestellt wird, und nur noch sehr sehr schwer zu bekommen ist. Die müssen jetzt für den Rest meines Anglerlebens reichen :-(


----------



## maesox (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann reih ich mich auch mal hier ein.

Mein gestriger Fang ))):
http://img177.*ih.us/img177/5034/calcuttafw0.jpg


----------



## kohlie0611 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



maesox schrieb:


> Dann reih ich mich auch mal hier ein.
> 
> Mein gestriger Fang ))):
> http://img177.*ih.us/img177/5034/calcuttafw0.jpg


 
Hallo!
@maesox
Zum Jerken?


----------



## maesox (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jepp und zum Vertikalangeln u Softjerken!


----------



## HD4ever (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich auch was neues .... *freu*
speziell fürs Süßwasser und dropshotangeln ....


----------



## maesox (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Uii,Uii Jörg!!! Schönes Ding!!

Mach nur so weiter,dann brauchst irgendwann deinen eigenen Hafen mit Bootsanleger!!|supergri#h

Gruß Matze


----------



## belle-hro (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich auch was neues .... *freu*
> speziell fürs Süßwasser und dropshotangeln ....



Puh..... als ich die Fotos gesehen hab, dacht ich: neues Trollingboot|bigeyes

Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil|supergri|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



belle-hro schrieb:


> neues Trollingboot|bigeyes



wer weiß wer weiß wie das Teil mit meinen scottys hinten drauf so aussieht ... :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wer weiß wer weiß wie das Teil mit meinen scottys hinten drauf so aussieht ... :q



Dann musst Du aber ganz vorne sitzen sonst säuft die Kiste ab :q

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Jörg! Dann können wir ja bald 
im Verband die Elbe unsicher machen


----------



## zander55 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab richtig zugeschlagen, gekauft habe ich 100 Sea Shad von Jenzi, zwei Twinler von Mann`s und ein paar Kopytos.


----------



## angel-edy (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Sea Shads von Jenzi scheinen ja richtig gut zu sien xD die kaufne ja alle ^^


----------



## maesox (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier mein jetztiger Fang!!

Somit kann ich mich schon auf die hochwasserfreie Zeit an meiner Forellenstrecke freuen!

http://img168.*ih.us/img168/3610/pfluegerll5.jpg


----------



## angel-edy (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

haste noch nen paar infos zu der rolle ?


----------



## maesox (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jep @edy

Das ist ne Pflueger 5/6 er Großkern für die Bafo- u Äschenangelei und hat zwei Kugellager.
Kommt aus USA.
Deshalb ne Pflueger,da ich mit meiner anderen so sehr zufrieden bin,daß es unbedingt nochmal eine sein mußte#c

Gruß Matze


----------



## angel-edy (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Achso ^^ danke.
Sieht schick aus..


----------



## HD4ever (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Dann musst Du aber ganz vorne sitzen sonst säuft die Kiste ab :q
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Jörg! Dann können wir ja bald
> im Verband die Elbe unsicher machen



Im Schleppverband höchstens |supergri
nene - ich glaub für die Elbe ist das nicht wirklich was #d
bin ja nich lebensmüde - aber ich dachte da an so einige der schönen Elbnebenflüsse, Hamburger Fleete, Kanäle und die Bille usw usw ....


----------



## Hechtchris (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



maesox schrieb:


> Dann reih ich mich auch mal hier ein.
> 
> Mein gestriger Fang ))):
> http://img177.*ih.us/img177/5034/calcuttafw0.jpg



Sahnestück #6 ich kann dir nur viel spaß damit wünschen ich spreche aus Erfahrung ! :vik:

Ein bisschen mehr auszugeben lohnt sich aufjedenfall !


----------



## maesox (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey Chris,

ich haderte ne Weile mit dieser Anschaffung. Jetzt freu ich mich natürlich noch mehr!!
Danke

Gruß Matze


----------



## MuggaBadscher (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ähh Matze!? 
Was mit dir schon wieder los?!? |uhoh:
Voll im Kaufrausch oder was? :q 
Vielleicht hilft dir ja die Pflueger am Neckarstück zwischen Lustnau und Kirchentellinsfurt noch n paar Forellen zu ziehn...#h|rolleyes
Schöne Dinger die du dir da rausgesucht hasch!
Gruß Chris


----------



## maesox (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für dieses Stück hilft die beste Rolle nichts!! ))


----------



## Strikeliner (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Willst du damit nach Rügen????? Viel spaß und immer ne handbreit wasser unterm Kiel.

Kai


----------



## HD4ever (6. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nee .. nix Rügen ;-) noch nicht mal Elbe ...
aber vielleicht darf der Motor als Notantrieb mit auf die Orkney ...
mal gucken was der schiebt mit den 2.3 PS .. aber bestimmt besser als rudern |supergri


----------



## spinner14 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

habe mir gestern eine 300yd Spule in den USA bestellt,mal sehn wann sie ankommt.Habe ca. 20€ mit Versand bezahlt.


----------



## Master_Bown (6. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam das passende Gegenstück für meine Pezon & Michel - Invitation Tirette. Hoffentlich lassen sich schöne Barsche und Forellen damit ärgern.

Denke als UL-Combo vollkommen ausreichend..


----------



## opi2001 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rute:    Shimano Catana BX Spinn 2,70 WG 50-100
Rolle:    SPRO Seasons 5000 FD
Schnur: Fireline 0,12
und div. Wobbler Spinner Blinker usw.


----------



## Tomschek (8. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin.

Da ich von berufswegen oft in der heimischen Pampa unterwegs bin, und mir manchmal schon sehnlichst ne spinnrute gewünscht habe, wenn ich an irgendwelchen Gewässern langlatsche, habe ich mir jetzt was passendes gegönnt.

-Shimano Exage AX STC Mini Telespin 2,10m
-Shimano Exage 1000FA+12er Fireline

passt gut in den Rucksack zwischen Thermoskanne und Brotbüchse#6


----------



## Heiko112 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann will ich auch mal. Mein neues Spielzeug zur Jagd auf die Zander und Barsche.

Ein Sylvan 1600 Explorer
mit Minn Kota Powerdrive und Eagle Seacharter 640 c DF i GPS
An dem Boot muss noch ein wenig Hand angelegt werden. Den Trailer habe ich gerade von Langauflagen umgerüßtet auf Rollen. Das Boot kann ich jetzt mit einer Hand so vom Trailer schieben  :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Marijano (8. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Boardies
das habe ich mir letzte Woche zu gelegt

http://www.balzer.de/products.php?pid=2089&cid=2

http://www.balzer.de/products.php?pid=1996&cid=1

und dann noch etwas an Drop Shot Zubehör


----------



## spinner14 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Heiko112:Geiles Bötchen,die Sitze sehen wirklich bequem aus!Mit dem Boot kannst du sicherlich nicht nur Fische abschleppen:q.


----------



## Heiko112 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spinner14 schrieb:


> @Heiko112:Geiles Bötchen,die Sitze sehen wirklich bequem aus!Mit dem Boot kannst du sicherlich nicht nur Fische abschleppen:q.





Das hat mit dem vorgängerboot auch schon nicht geklappt und das hätte damit schon eher klappen müssen:vik:


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (8. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Heiko: Schickes Boot hast du dir zugelegt. :vik:



Marijano schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies
> das habe ich mir letzte Woche zu gelegt
> 
> http://www.balzer.de/products.php?pid=2089&cid=2


Wie ist die Rute den so verarbeitet? Ich überlege ob ich mir die zulegen soll. Hast du Rute schon gefischt, und wie ist der erste Eindruck?


----------



## Marijano (8. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> @Heiko: Schickes Boot hast du dir zugelegt. :vik:
> 
> 
> Wie ist die Rute den so verarbeitet? Ich überlege ob ich mir die zulegen soll. Hast du Rute schon gefischt, und wie ist der erste Eindruck?


 
Die Rute werde ich nächste Woche ausprobieren da ich am Dienstag erst meine Angelprüfung habe. Verarbeitet ist die Rute meiner Meinung nach gut, mache die Tage nochmal paar Originalbilder. 
Die Spitze ist sehr fein und scheint sehr viel aus zu halten und mein Angel Dealer hat sie mir sehr ans Herz gelegt


----------



## SebastianHH (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal. Mein neues Spielzeug zur Jagd auf die Zander und Barsche.
> 
> Ein Sylvan 1600 Explorer
> mit Minn Kota Powerdrive und Eagle Seacharter 640 c DF i GPS
> An dem Boot muss noch ein wenig Hand angelegt werden. Den Trailer habe ich gerade von Langauflagen umgerüßtet auf Rollen. Das Boot kann ich jetzt mit einer Hand so vom Trailer schieben :vik::vik::vik:


 

Glückwunsch zu dem geilen Boot. Kann man fragen was du für das Boot hinlegen musstest?

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Breamhunter (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Heiko: Geiler Schlitten #6

Aber ist die Auslegeware nicht ein bißchen Dreckanfällig beim Angeln #c


----------



## Heiko112 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> @ Heiko: Geiler Schlitten #6
> 
> Aber ist die Auslegeware nicht ein bißchen Dreckanfällig beim Angeln #c



Meine anderen Boote hatten auch komplett auslegeware. Bei schlimmen Verschmutzungen hilft der Hochdruckreiniger. Aber wenn man etwas aufpasst braucht man auch den Hochdruckreiniger nicht.


----------



## esox82 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir mal wieder ein paar sachen zum finesse-riggen gekauft


----------



## sp!nner (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Aber Hallo-geiles Boot #6
das Alte gefällt mir aber irgendwie besser! :m

Gehe davon aus das Neue ist etwas grösser und wurde deshalb gekauft,oder Hohewellentauglicher?


----------



## Zanderlui (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heiko112 würde mich auch mal intressieren wieviel du für das boot ausgegeben hast mit motor???!!!!


----------



## jkc (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, hier mal meine Vorbereitungen für eventuell kommende Gesetzesänderungen...


----------



## esox82 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hier mal meine Vorbereitungen für eventuell kommende Gesetzesänderungen...


 
muss man sich sorgen um dich und deine mitmenschen machen?


----------



## gufipanscher (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja zwecks Messer sollt ich mich auch mal umsehen......
Ich hab immer ein feststehendes Martini mit 13cm dabei. Das könnt wohl etwas kritisch werden. Aber es soll ja bei Jägern und Tauchern ausnahmen geben.... vielleicht ja auch bei Anglern #c.

Das Opinel is schon ein schickes Teil, vorallem in der traditionellen Carbonstahl Version. Ich hab es aber mittlerweilen zur Seite gelegt, da je nach Witterung die Klinge klemmt oder wackelt. Leider.... ansonsten günstig, geiles Handling und schöne Optik....


----------



## Heiko112 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sp!nner schrieb:


> Aber Hallo-geiles Boot #6
> das Alte gefällt mir aber irgendwie besser! :m
> 
> Gehe davon aus das Neue ist etwas grösser und wurde deshalb gekauft,oder Hohewellentauglicher?




Moin das alte war 30 cm länger und noch knapp 20 cm breiter. Das "neue" ist  jetzt aber  auch kl. Belt tauglich   darum  ein Aluboot :m:m.

Wenn alles klar geht ist morgen die Jungfernfahrt:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schönes Ding Heiko! Viel Spaß und dicke Fische!


----------



## mallenrg (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab heute meine neue baby octo tail bekomm von rozemeijer
asolut geile teile die babys sind 8cm lang perfekt zum barsch angeln und auch zander....für zander find ich allerdings die normalen octo tails besser in 12cm

hier mal ein bild


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Opinel Messer sind super, ein robustes Messer, was alles aushält und super scharf ist habe auch 2

mfg Flo


----------



## sp!nner (15. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zu den Messern-ja es gibt Ausnahmen! 

"Ausnahmefälle für Angler 
Für das Messer-Verbot sind im Gesetz allerdings Ausnahmeregelungen vorgesehen. Zu beruflichen oder sportlichen Zwecken können die langen Messer beispielsweise weiter verwendet werden. So wird einem Angler sein 14 Zentimeter langes Fischmesser auch künftig nicht abgenommen werden."


----------



## mokki (16. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*







es ist vollbracht. Meine Fantasista ist daheim. Weiss bloss noch nicht, wie ich meiner Freundin klar mache, das sie mit ins Bett muss...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Pernod (17. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



mokki schrieb:


> es ist vollbracht. Meine Fantasista ist daheim. Weiss bloss noch nicht, wie ich meiner Freundin klar mache, das sie mit ins Bett muss...


 
Darüber würd ich mir gar keine Gedanken machen.Wenn Sie sagt,es ist nur für eine von beiden Platz im Bett,sagst Du:
"OK. Und wo schläfst Du?" |supergri

Sie wird es schon Früher oder Später verstehen (müssen).


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich würde sie draußen lassen, sonst spielt sie noch an der falschen Rute


----------



## mr.krabs (17. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab im Friedfischforum keinen solchen Thread gefunden, aber man kann mit ihr ja auch KöFieren:
Heute hab ich eine Exori X-Star Heavy Feeder 420cm up to 180g erworben:g Dazu eine passende Quantum energy response 845 RCF mit Freilauf und einmal 28er mono und einer 16er poly.
Ich freu mich schon darauf, dass der Rhein seinen Normalpegel erreicht, dann gehts auf alles, was anbeißt^^


----------



## mallenrg (17. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so hab grade bei ebay 33 kleine GuFi bzw jigs ersteigert*freu*in 60mm 13gr...
is echt meine glückszeit in den letzten tagen bei ebay
hier n pic...


----------



## Waagemann (18. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So heute ist meine neualte Skeletor gekommen:k!Das 2,70er Modell mit 28g WG!

http://img528.*ih.us/img528/498/skeletorsh7.jpg

Ich hätt ja nie gedacht das die so leicht ist#6!Da merkt man dann schon den Preisunterschied!!!Nur leider muss ich warten bis die Schonzeit rum ist...naja bis dahin kann ich ja dann Trockenübungen durchführen!

mfg


----------



## Ocrem (18. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch Waagemann, die selbe fisch ich auch


----------



## Nordangler (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir letzte Woche 4 neue Ruten und 2 Rollen zugelegt. War etwas einkaufwütig.

Rute1 Sportex Carboflex 2,40 Meter Wurfgewicht 3-15 gr.
Rute2 Sportex Carboflex 3,10 Meter Wurfgewicht 40 gr.
Rute 3 Sportex Travel Light 3 Meter Wurfgewicht 40 gr.
Rute 4 Lawson 3teilig 2,10 Meter Wurfgewicht 3-15 gr. Wurfgewicht
Rolle1  Tica Libra 3000
Rolle 2 Tica Gainer GA 2000

Fotos folgen.

Sven


----------



## Waagemann (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ocrem schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Waagemann, die selbe fisch ich auch



...da kömmer mal im Partner-Ruten-Look losziehn!Was haste für eine Rolle dran?

mfg


----------



## Ocrem (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Momentan ne 2500er Technium.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, 
meine Freundin hat das Amiland besucht und auch an mich gedacht: Eine ganze Tüte voller GuFis, 600yards PowerPro und noch ganz viel anderen Krims. Obwohl sie überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Angeln hat, hat sie genau meinen Geschmack getroffen: LunkerCity, Storm, Berkley, usw...

Ist halt doch die Aller-Aller-AllerBeste!!!!

Viele Grüße

Markus

PS: Sie hat gemeint: Du Markus, in dem Laden, da könntest DU ne ganze Woche Urlaub machen, ohne dass du an einem Regal zwei mal vorbeikommst! Wahnsinn...


----------



## Ocrem (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich geh mal davon aus das sie in einer BassPro Filiale war, stimmts?

Klasse Mädel hast du!


----------



## Stachelritter86 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jo das stimmt, da hat sie mir noch einen "it´s just a special offer list" (O-Ton Verkäufer) Prospekt mitgebracht, das umfangreicher als so mancher Printkatalog unserer Versender ist.... Der Shop war in Atlanta und sie ist rein, schnappt sich den nächsten Verkäufer. Den hat sie dann 2 Stunden lang gequält, bis sie wirklich alle interessanten Sachen gesehen hatte. Am besten gefällt mir die Story, die sie mir erzählt hat: Regal mit FinSFish: Sie hin, schaut sich die Farben an, greift schön zu und dachte, des wäre es gewesen... Der Verkäufer: So, jetzt hast du das erste Regal gesehen.... 

Hat mich echt total überrascht. Sogar meine Lieblingsschnur und die richtige Stärke hat sie gewusst... 
So |stolz:|stolz:|stolz:!!!!


----------



## Ocrem (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Deine Perle hört sich echt nach nem 6er im Lotto an!! Glückwunsch

Natürlich auch Glückwunsch zum Tackle, aber das ist ja eher Nebensache


----------



## Stachelritter86 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jo das stimmt, da hab ich echt einen sehr guten Fang gemacht:k!


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey SR bildet Deine Freundin auch aus 

Mir hat der Fedexmann gestern zwei Pakete in die Hand gedrückt 
12 Tage nach Bestellung bei Basspro.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hey SR bildet Deine Freundin auch aus


 
Da muss ich sie mal fragen.... Aber theoretisch wärs möglich!




Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Mir hat der Fedexmann gestern zwei Pakete in die Hand gedrückt
> 12 Tage nach Bestellung bei Basspro.


 

Auch ne Möglichkeit. Ich hab zwar a bissl längere Lieferzeiten gehabt, aber alleine schon eine BassPro Tüte zwischen 2 (erheblich kleineren) Victoria´s Secret Tüten zu entdecken steigert doch die Vorfreude auf die Inhalte ins Unermessliche. Da hat kein Fedexmann eine Chance!


viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar a bissl längere Lieferzeiten gehabt, aber alleine schon eine BassPro Tüte zwischen 2 (erheblich kleineren) Victoria´s Secret Tüten zu entdecken steigert doch die Vorfreude auf die Inhalte ins Unermessliche. Da hat kein Fedexmann eine Chance!



Ich freue mich auch immer, wenn meine Frau mit Tueten von Victoria's Secret nach hause  kommt...|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:q :q :q Ich geh kaputt :q :q :q

Da hast Du absolut recht


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe gekauft:


----------



## dr.zeto (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Moin, 
habe in den vergangenen Tagen auch etwas zugeschlagen...hoffentlich kriegts meine Maus nicht raus...  Opps, das reimt sich ja  !

Tja, also bei mir sind neu dazugekommen:
1x Abu Freerunner C503FR (jetzt sind´s 2 insgesamt)
1x Abu Freerunner C505FR (jetzt sind´s 2 insgesamt)
2x Balzer Magna Magic Softpilk (30-160g)
1x Sänger Iron Claw Extension V-Jig (1,80 / 15-13g)
1x WFT Braid Spin 25 (hat 2 (!) Zusatzspulen)
diverser Kleinkram (Castin-Booms, etc.)
und gaaaaanz viel Schnur (u.a. Gigafish ULTRA und Gigafish Powerline)

und bitte: keine Diskussionen über Schnüre anfangen  - die gibt es schon zu genüge 

Jetzt brauche ich für dieses Saison nur noch einige Pilker für die Ostsee, Flourocarbon für Mittelmeer-Vorfächer, div. Shads, div. No-Action-Shads, Jerkbaits (ich bevorzuge die von Salmo) und weiteren Krimskrams...

Freu.

Nur dem Geldbeutel tut´s nicht so gut - aber wofür gibt´s Kreditkarten (muahaha)


----------



## Angler25 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



dr.zeto schrieb:


> Tja, also bei mir sind neu dazugekommen:
> 
> 1x Abu Freerunner C505FR (jetzt sind´s 2 insgesamt)
> 
> Freu.


 

Geiles Teil die Rolle von _*Abu Freerunner C505FR.*_:k
Hab ich auch ist echt ein schmuckstück!:l


----------



## dr.zeto (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, finde ich auch. Ich bin von der Freerunner so begeistert gewesen, daß ich mir jeweils einfach nochmal eine kaufen MUSSTE... :q

Der Lauf ist klasse, das Freilaufsystem ist klasse... Wirklich eine tolle Rolle...


----------



## scemler (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zander55 schrieb:


> Hab richtig zugeschlagen, gekauft habe ich 100 Sea Shad von Jenzi, zwei Twinler von Mann`s und ein paar Kopytos.



Der Vorrat für eine Woche Rhein-Angeln? xD


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

eben gerade is meine Skeli 4-24g in 2,4m angekommen


----------



## mallenrg (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab mir grade 2 feederruten bei ebay gekauft...mal gucken
wie die sind...


Mfg
mallenrg


----------



## flori66 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehen aus wie die von Balzer.


----------



## -Mirage- (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



mallenrg schrieb:


> ich hab mir grade 2 feederruten bei ebay gekauft...mal gucken
> wie die sind...
> 
> 
> ...




Was für Ruten sind das? Name, Länge, WG....Preis (Wenn's kein Geheimnis).
Bin nämlich selber auf der Suche nach 'ner Feederrute.

EDIT: Sind das die Ron Thompson Dialex Feeder?

mfG -Mirage-


----------



## WallerKalle04 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir auch was nettes bestellt! aber nicht bei der firma sondern woanders da ist die tasche einfach besser abgebildet!

http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/iron-clawtaschen/iron-claw-spinnertasche-large.htm


----------



## mallenrg (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



-Mirage- schrieb:


> Was für Ruten sind das? Name, Länge, WG....Preis (Wenn's kein Geheimnis).
> Bin nämlich selber auf der Suche nach 'ner Feederrute.
> 
> EDIT: Sind das die Ron Thompson Dialex Feeder?
> ...




Ja genau sind die Ron Thompson Dialex Feeder...sind einige bei ebay drin. entweder einzeln, im doppelpack so wie ich die gekauft habe oder auch im dreier pack

die einzelnen gehn immer so zwischen 15€-20€ raus, das doppelpack so zwischen 25€-35€ und das dreier pack so zwischen 30€-40€ raus...

ich hab für meine 29,50 +12€ versand bezahlt.

Länge is 3,60m , wg bis 80gr, 2 spitzen, 2 spitzen pro rute...


ich werde dann hier mal berichten wie die sind von der qualität wenn die hier sind

Mfg
mallenrg


----------



## PureContact (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



mokki schrieb:


> es ist vollbracht. Meine Fantasista ist daheim. Weiss bloss noch nicht, wie ich meiner Freundin klar mache, das sie mit ins Bett muss...




Einfach ins neu gekaufte Kinderbettchen, das wird sie sicherlich verstehen


----------



## Hechtchris (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PureContact schrieb:


> Einfach ins neu gekaufte Kinderbettchen, das wird sie sicherlich verstehen



Wofür auch sonst auser für eine Fantasista würde man ein Kinderbettchen kaufen ! #h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn die Bestellung komplett da ist gibs von mir auch noch mal ein paar Fotos

Bis lang ist eine Red Arc und eine Specialist Trout eingetroffen und eine handvoll Wobbler, wenn der Rest der Wobbler ladung, Schnur und Spinner da ist gibs Fotos. Nun kann die Forellesaison am 1. April beginnen

mfg Flo


----------



## Mr.Zander (25. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mhm gestern bei Askari bestellt:
Iron Claw Damokles Rute (2,70m ,15-65g)
ron Claw Damokles Rolle(0.35er Schnur)
Sänger Specitec Zanderschnur(0.30er)

hoffe,dass das Paket vor Sonntag ankommt da mein ASV am Sonntag ein Angeln veranstaltet


----------



## mallenrg (25. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so mal wieder nen kleinen einkauf  getätigt 

DVD von Rute un Rolle Jagd am Forellenteich...:


----------



## mallenrg (26. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so war mal wieder bei ebay erfolgreich

rozemeijer haken zum drop shot angeln modell Grip Master Wide Gape in größe 4/0(die rechten auf dem bild)

und drop shot bleie von DAM in 14 gr.

hier mal bilder:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wieviel haste dafür hingelegt?|kopfkrat


----------



## mallenrg (26. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

für die haken 3,50 die packung + 2,50 versand
und die drop shot bleie 2,40 für 5 stk. und 2,99 versand

mfg
mallenrg


----------



## MuggaBadscher (26. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



mallenrg schrieb:


> für die haken 3,50 die packung + 2,50 versand
> und die drop shot bleie 2,40 für 5 stk. und 2,99 versand
> 
> mfg
> mallenrg


Und du bist dir sicher, dass die Bleie billiger als in nem Angelladen sind? Ziemlich heftig für n Blei mehr als n Euro zu zahlen oder?


----------



## LUKA$ (26. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Mr. Zander ich glaub das mit der askari bestellung wird wenn du erst gestern bestellt hasst bis sonntag sehr eng... askari sind da bekanntlich nicht die schnellsten^^


----------



## mallenrg (26. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> Und du bist dir sicher, dass die Bleie billiger als in nem Angelladen sind? Ziemlich heftig für n Blei mehr als n Euro zu zahlen oder?




ich hab ja nich gesagt das die billiger als im laden sind aber gemütlicher ist es allemal von zuhause im i-net zu bestellen.
und ob ich da jetzt im laden 2 € spar oder nicht, spätestens im verbrauchten Benzin rechnet sich das wieder. So teuer wie Benzin heutezutage is habe ich im Endeffekt gespart :q


mfg
mallenrg

#q


----------



## olafson (26. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



mallenrg schrieb:


> ich hab ja nich gesagt das die billiger als im laden sind aber gemütlicher ist es allemal von zuhause im i-net zu bestellen.
> und ob ich da jetzt im laden 2 € spar oder nicht, spätestens im verbrauchten Benzin rechnet sich das wieder. So teuer wie Benzin heutezutage is habe ich im Endeffekt gespart :q
> 
> 
> ...



sach ma, wo steht denn die tafel
mfg olafson


----------



## mallenrg (27. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

kp hab ich nur mal von google als beispiel genomm
diesel is ja n bisschen teurer jetzt haben heute für 1,28,9 getankt...
aber naja


----------



## Molke-Drink (28. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Transportrohr von Cormoran.Soll meine Skelli rein die hoffentlich heute oder morgen kommt,also das ding ist echt stabil#6


----------



## The_Pitbull (30. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo hab auch mal wieder zugeschlagen ne schöne Stellfischrute von Balzer VK lag bei 148,00euro hab sie für 54,95 bekommen.Sie wiegt 625g wg 35-130g das Sahne Stück ist 6,50lang.Dann noch diverses Zubehör spiralköder zum Forrellenangeln usw wert sie gleich mal nächste Woche Testen.Gruß Pitti

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-513980/Bild-056.jpg.html


----------



## wolkenkrieger (30. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für 30 Ocken bei eBay geschossen ...


----------



## Doc Plato (30. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Für 30 Ocken bei eBay geschossen ...




Glückwunsch! Welchen Durchmesser hat der Schirm und wie ist die Qualität? 
Vor allem, wat hat dat "Chanell" zu bedeuten??? 

Greets 

Doc


----------



## wolkenkrieger (30. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

2,20 Bogenmaß = ca. 1,90m Durchmesser. Hab ich aber auch erst heute festgestellt. Ich hätte den gern eine Nummer größer gehabt.

Zur Qualität kann ich erstmal nicht viel sagen. Der wurde ja nur heute im Garten mal eben aufgebaut. Bei Windböen beutels den ganz schön aber er steht dennoch recht stabil da.

Mal sehen, wie er sich bei einem kompletten Einsatz macht ...

----

Und das Chanell  So ist der Username meiner Frau, die das Bild gemacht hat und es noch in einem anderen Board reingesetzt hat - quasi eine Signatur des Bildes, wenn man so will


----------



## Doc Plato (30. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

danke für Deine Antwort! 
Aufgrund des Fotos hätte ich den Schirm schon auf 2,2m geschätzt.... Hm..... #c
Schönen Gruß an Chanell 
Viel Spaß bei den nächsten Ansitzen und gib bidde mal nen kleinen Bericht ab!

Doc |wavey:


----------



## uwe gerhard (30. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
sie ist éndlich da. Mein Blechpeitschenaufbau von "Mads Rutenbau"
:

http://img528.*ih.us/img528/3528/uwesherrenpeitschevonmaau5.jpg

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/644/uwesherrenpeitschevonmaxw6.jpg

Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Hanno (30. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin!
Ich habe mir letztens eine Jerkcombo zugelegt:

Rute: FOX Xtreme Pike Jerk 6´

Rolle: Shimano Cardiff 401 A

Schnur: Cormoran Corastrong 0,22mm

Jerks: Salmo Slider in "Rotauge" und "Gelb-Schwarz" und Zalt in "Blau-Silber" und "Tigerente":q:q:q

Dann noch Spinnstangen von FOX

Und schlussendlich noch Cormoran "Blacksafe" Wirbel

Das ganze hat 279 Euros gekostet...
Gruß Hanno


----------



## Holger (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jede Menge GuFis und Jigköpfe für den Saisonstart:

40 x VMC 3/0 10 Gramm
20 x VMC 3/0 7 Gramm
20 x VMC 3/0 14 Gramm

10 Stk. Walleye Assasin Farbe "Atomic Chicken"
10 Stk. Walleye Assasin Farbe "Cee Biscuit"
10 Stk. Walleye Assasin Farbe "Calcasieu Brew"
10 Stk. Walleye Assasin Farbe "Rainbow Trout"
4 Stk. Saltshaker 11 cm Farbe "Kiwi Shad"
4 Stk. Saltshaker 11 cm Farbe Bubblegum Chartreuse Flash
8 Stück Wedgetail Zander in Chartreuse-white
4 Stück Wedgetail Zander in Bublegum
4 Stück Wedgetail Zander in Rainbow Trout

Alles bestellt bei AS Tackle für einen Gesamtpreis von etwas über 70 EURO #6


----------



## aimless (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So ich habe auch mal wieder zugeschlagen und der erste Teil kam schon an . 

Salty bites Schattershad - Pink Pearl .
Fins PRT Braid 135m in 7 lb. Ich will die mal testen aber der erste Eindruck ist nicht schlecht . Die Schnur ist schön rund und eng geflochten . 
Salt Shaker in Pickle Shad und Rainbow Trout 
Salty Bites Zander in Pumkin .

der zweite teil ist noch nicht da 
das ist einmal die xblade rute von jan gutjahr und eine twinpower 2500 . ich mache dann bilder wenn die beiden sachen da sind . 
leider kann ich die sachen erst ab dem 1.5 testen weil in meinem verein gerade schonzeit ist . 

@ Holger 

war ein guter bericht in der bvo zeitschrift . ich bin der gleichen meinung .


----------



## sevone (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir gestern eine westline spinntasche zum umhängen besorgt. 4 plastikboxen waren auch mit dabei.
vorgestern haben schon pinke whipstiks, violette roboworm FX, fin-s fische in 6 und 13cm, verschiedene offsethaken, dropshotbleie in 7 und 10gramm, einen 100er armaud(F) einen 95er squadminnow sowie eine abu c3 den weg zu mir gefunden.


----------



## uwe gerhard (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@sevone
ich wünsche dir viel Spaß und viel Erfolg mit deinen neuen Errungenschaften.#6
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sevone (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

danke dir, Uwe!


----------



## Ben_koeln (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Uwe,

Sach mal steht bei dir auf der Rute " Uwe´s Herrenpeitsche" ? |kopfkrat

Gruß

Ben


----------



## uwe gerhard (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
ja, genau das steht da drauf:m.
Ist halt eine Sonderanfertigung nach meinen Wünschen.....:q:q:q
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kamen ein paar Lucky-Craft-Wobbler aus den USA rechtzeitig vor dem Saisonstart, sind Pointer (78, 95MR, 100 und 100) sowie Sammy...

Bin mal gespannt wie viele die Saison überstehen... ;+

CU Stefan


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Stefan!

Schöne Teile! Ich hoffe doch, dass kein Einziger die Sasion übersteht, 
da alle wegen massiven Bisswunden den Dienst quitieren müssen :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

OK, damit könnte ich leben... :k

Ich hänge die gerne alle verbissen in den Hobbykeller, aber wenn es geht möchte ich recht wenige sinnlos unter Wasser abreissen... #c


----------



## BadnerPower (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@stefan: lohnt es sich denn eig wobbler wie z.B Illex im Ausland bzw USA zu kaufen.(online natürlich)
Wollte mir nämlich ca 4 Illex kaufen,habe aber bisher nochnie im Ausland bestellt,weil ich nicht weis wie das mit der Überweisung und umrechnung in dollar funzt.|wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hast PN...


----------



## worker_one (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute sind ein "paar" Sachen gekommen...|uhoh::g

http://img291.*ih.us/img291/103/1000445yo3.jpg

Meine neue Skelli 2.40m 4-24gr.:vik:
Ne Shimano Technium FA5000 zum Dorschstippen...
Ne Shimano Curado 101D als Gegenstück zu der bestellten P&M Specialist Cast (leider erst in 2 Wochen lieferbar...:g)
Sowie diverses Kleinzeug:
2x Illex Squirell 76
2x LC Pointer 78SP
1x Illex Squad Minnow 80SP
2x Illex Arnaud 110F
Und ein bisschen Gummikrams wie Turbotails Gr. B, Attractoren in Gr. C, G und I sowie Jigköpfe und Spinner.....#t:m


----------



## sp!nner (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schön die "paar" Sachen! #6

habe mir auch was neues gegönnt da ich letztens paar Combos abgegeben hab-sollte weniger dafür Perfekter werden...:q

Daiwa TD-Z 105HL Itö











...als Gegenstück zur Daiwa Steez Raptor






dazu noch die Steez Flipping in 7` wo ich jetzt schon paar Wochen habe...





auf der Raptor war ne Abu EON Pro die der TD-Z weichen sollte













jetzt decken 2 Combos das ab wofür ich davor 3-4 hatte... :m


----------



## Slaine74 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ sp!nner

Sehr schöne Combos!:m


----------



## Gorcky (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Heute kamen ein paar Lucky-Craft-Wobbler aus den USA rechtzeitig vor dem Saisonstart, sind Pointer (78, 95MR, 100 und 100) sowie Sammy...
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie viele die Saison überstehen... ;+
> 
> CU Stefan


 

Hi Stefan,

alter Schwede, glückwunsch zu den schöne Lucky´s. Haste aber auch ein halbes Vermögen in die Amerikanische Wirtschaft mit denen gepumpt,was??
Darf man fragen bei welchen Shop du diese erbäutet hast???:m

LG
Marcel


----------



## kohlie0611 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier meine Swimmbaitarmada,alles innerhalb der lezten 3 Mon. besorgt .Alle mit 10 lbs luresaver ausgestattet.....Am 15.4. gehts endlich wieder los|jump:



http://img510.*ih.us/img510/7296/p4100033tl5.th.jpg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gorcky schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> alter Schwede, glückwunsch zu den schöne Lucky´s. Haste aber auch ein halbes Vermögen in die Amerikanische Wirtschaft mit denen gepumpt,was??
> Darf man fragen bei welchen Shop du diese erbäutet hast???:m
> ...



http://myworld.ebay.com/ilovehardbait?&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:DE:1181

Das ist der Shop, hat eine ordentliche Auswahl und die Preise scheinen mir auch in Ordnung. Aufgrund der Menge habe ich beim Preis auch noch was machen können, war dann wirklich harmlos... Zumindest im Vergleich zu den Preisen hier... #6

CU Stefan


----------



## Lümmy (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab auch mal wieder zugeschlagen....#6


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

eben gerade ist meine Germantackle Shadpro angekommen :l ... eigentlich wollte ich mir dieses Jahr kein neues Tackle mehr kaufen, war neulich da zum Angucken und bin einfach schwach geworden :l

Samstag endet hier die Hechtschonzeit, kann kaum warten ans Wasser zu kommen |supergri


----------



## marlin2304 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> eben gerade ist meine Germantackle Shadpro angekommen :l ... eigentlich wollte ich mir dieses Jahr kein neues Tackle mehr kaufen, war neulich da zum Angucken und bin einfach schwach geworden :l
> 
> Samstag endet hier die Hechtschonzeit, kann kaum warten ans Wasser zu kommen |supergri



Hallo Raubfisch-Fan,
schreib doch mal deine Erfahrung und Eindrücke die du mit der Shadpro machst.
Ein paar Bilder wären auch schön.#6

Gruß Marlin


----------



## sevone (15. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hast du die shadpro "so" gekauft, wie sie auf der germantackle website zu sehen ist, oder hast du deine eigenen vorgaben mit einfließen lassen (z.B. bezüglich beringung, griffgestaltung, usw.)?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe sie fast so gekauft wie angeboten; Habe verschiedene Grifflaengen ausprobiert, habe mal ueber einen Skeleton-Griff nachgedacht, habe das aber wieder verworfen. Das macht schon alles Sinn, was sie sich bei der Gestaltung gedacht haben. Das einzige was gewoehungsbeduerftig ist, ist die Endkappe, aber durch das Blankgewicht und die Blankeigenschaften ist keine schwere Metall-Endkappe als gegengewicht notwendig. Ich wollte sie halt so leicht haben wie moeglich...


----------



## Dirk30 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir jetzt von meinem Bruder ne Penn Prion Spin 3,00m 30-60gr. WG gekauft. Wer wissen will wieviel,........65 Teuros und neu.


----------



## Kaljan (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, 
ich bin seit ein paar stunden ein glücklicher besitzer der neuen  Daiwa Tournament Linear - X BR 5500 :l:l


----------



## Kaljan (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hier ist nochmal ein bild vom sahnestück:l
http://img509.*ih.us/img509/9481/dsc03847ah2.jpg
http://img509.*ih.us/img509/9481/dsc03847ah2.0148128924.jpg


----------



## jkc (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, hab mir die Woche einen Spritvernichter zugelegt. - Die Saison kann losgehen!

Grüße JK


----------



## The_Pitbull (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jkc da haste gut Platz drinne fahren auch so ein#hGruß Pitti


----------



## Stippi (19. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir gestern mal ne neue Spinnrute zugelegt. Berkley Cherrywood mit 40-80g Wg. Absolut geil für 38 Euro:l. Hab sie gleich einem Praxistest unterzogen mit anschließendem Drillvergnügen:vik:


----------



## danny877 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Seit Dienstag habe ich ein neues Spielzeug um die Rhein-Zander zu ärgern. Gestern habe ich schon mal eine Proberunde damit gedreht #6

(Terhi Big Fun mit Yamaha F50A 50hp four stroke)


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Daniel!

Schönes Boot!  Und immer ne handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!


----------



## staffag (20. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

habe heute auf dem Flohmarkt eine Browning Fascination Spinning, 1,80m, 2-12g gekauft. Zumindest optisch ein ganz edles Teil, Griffende und der Übergang vom Griff zur eigentlichen Rute (oberhalb des Rollenhalters) sind aus Edelholz (irgendwas dunkel gemasertes). 
Superdünner "High Strength Carbon Fibre" Blank, parabolische Aktion.
Kann online leider nichts zu der Rute finden - kennt die jemand und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## flori66 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein neues Spielzeug:
Daiwa Infinity Q Jiggerspin 2,70m 8-35g WG:
http://www.piscatus.de/DAIWA-RUTEN/DAIWA-INFINITY-Q-JiggerSpin-260-290m-WG-5-20-15-45::1563.html

Und noch meine neue Tacklebox:
Rozemeijer 7 Tufftainer Bag:
http://www.rozemeijer.com/Producten/Product/Roofvis/Luggage/Rozemeijer/7_Tufftainer_Bag.html


----------



## sevone (23. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heut ist ein paket von dreizweieins angekommen.
inhalt:

eine DAM Hypron XS Cast 60 in 2,7m

anscheinend wenig gebraucht und in einem top zustand!
hab ich auch gleich am kanal ausprobiert und mich gefreut, wie feinfühlig und straff sie ist. immerhin hat sie ja schon ein paar jahre auf dem buckel.
hat jemand noch einen alten DAM katalog zu hause und kann mir sagen, wann diese rute im programm war?
komplettiert wird das schöne teil übrigens mit einer abu 4601 C3, die ich schon vorher hatte.

http://img396.*ih.us/img396/8411/dsc02431zg7.jpg

http://img229.*ih.us/img229/5434/dsc02429st0.jpg


----------



## Nordangler (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier die Rolle, die ich vor 14 Tagen mir gekauft habe.
Tica Gainer 2000. War auch gleich erfolgreich wie man sieht.

http://img88.*ih.us/img88/2205/img1134vj0.jpg

Sven


----------



## sevone (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wirklich schöner fisch.
petri dazu!


----------



## Waagemann (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kamen dann auch meine letzten 2 Warensendungen an und nun bin ich starklar für den Beginn der Raubfischsaison:vik:!

http://img229.*ih.us/img229/276/pict2370ec8.jpg

http://img186.*ih.us/img186/4954/pict2371wc5.jpg

mfg waagemann


----------



## sundangler (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe ich mir neu geleistet :k Nikon AF-S 55-200mm VR





und Nikon AF 50mm 1.8


----------



## sevone (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

damit ich jetzt immer pünklich zum angeln komme habe ich mir gestern endlich eine armbanduhr zugelegt.

Sinn UX

http://img379.*ih.us/img379/3740/dsc02433ra0.jpg


----------



## niddafischer (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Was hat das Wg. bitte mit der härte zu tun???
> 
> mfg Flo




geb dir vollkommen recht dann hätten ja die fantasista ruten einen deutlich höheren wg ,so hart wie die sind.


----------



## HarryO. (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sevone schrieb:


> damit ich jetzt immer pünklich zum angeln komme habe ich mir gestern endlich eine armbanduhr zugelegt.
> 
> Sinn UX
> 
> ...


----------



## marlin2304 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sevone schrieb:


> damit ich jetzt immer pünklich zum angeln komme habe ich mir gestern endlich eine armbanduhr zugelegt.
> 
> Sinn UX
> 
> http://img379.*ih.us/img379/3740/dsc02433ra0.jpg



Schöne Uhr aus dem Hessenlande.:vik:
Das beste Preis- Leistungsverhältnis auf dem Markt.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (27. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Hallo Raubfisch-Fan,
> schreib doch mal deine Erfahrung und Eindrücke die du mit der Shadpro machst.
> Ein paar Bilder wären auch schön.#6
> 
> Gruß Marlin



Wuerde ich ja gerne machen... war 2 Wochen durch eine Erkaeltung ausser Gefecht gesetzt, heute das erste mal am Wasser... und nach 1 Stunde hat es "knack" gemacht: Rute etwas unterhalb des Spitzenrings gebrochen. :c:c:c

Jetzt erstmal einschicken und sehen, was der Rutenbauer dazusagt...


----------



## Nordangler (30. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Seit gestern in meinem Besitz.
Wird natürlich komplett zum angeln ausgebildet.

http://img81.*ih.us/img81/8273/img1150zt9.jpg

Sven


----------



## flori66 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Seit gestern in meinem Besitz.
> Wird natürlich komplett zum angeln ausgebildet.
> Sven




süüüüüüüüüüß |bigeyes


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Seit gestern in meinem Besitz.
> Wird natürlich komplett zum angeln ausgebildet.


wirklich süß der kleine 

Wird das ein Friedfischspezialist oder ei Raubfischspezialist

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## armertoelpel (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kaljan schrieb:


> hier ist nochmal ein bild vom sahnestück:l
> http://img509.*ih.us/img509/9481/dsc03847ah2.jpg
> http://img509.*ih.us/img509/9481/dsc03847ah2.0148128924.jpg





Wie ist die Rolle so? Bist Du zufrieden?


----------



## Molke-Drink (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Behr Kiepe Preis 300 Euronen.Meint ihr war der Preis anstendig?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie kann man sich nur sowas kaufen


----------



## Kaljan (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



armertoelpel schrieb:


> Wie ist die Rolle so? Bist Du zufrieden?



Die Rolle ist der absolute hammer, ich bin vollkommen mit der zufrieden, noch keine probleme mit gehabt, einfach top qualität !! 
kann ich nur weiterempfehlen !!!

mfG Kaljan


----------



## Molke-Drink (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich mag die Fische mit Zähne aber auch die ohne^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

und die kann man nur mit einer Kiepe für 300€ fangen?

Was für ein heckmeck für paar schnöder Friedfische

mfg Flo


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja nun, was manch einer alles tut für ein paar Rotaugen... #c
Is auch nich meine Welt. Aber jedem das Seine. |supergri


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ja nun, was manch einer alles tut für ein paar Rotaugen... #c



Ja nun, was manch einer alles tut für ein paar Barsche...

Wo ist da der Unterschied? ;+

Eigentlich ist es wirtschaftlich betrachtet schwer sinnlos, für einen LuckyCraft kann ich mir ein paat Kilo Lachsfilet kaufen, und der Wobbler hat in den meisten meiner Gewässer eine Lebenserwartung von wenigen Stunden bevor ich ihn an irgendeinem Hindernis verliere...

Aber Spaß machts schon, egal ob Rotfeder oder eben unser geliebtes Spinnfischen... #6


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Aber jedem das Seine. |supergri



Sehe ich genauso... die 300 Oecken haut der passionierte Raubfisch-Angler auch ganz schnell mal fuer eine Rolle raus, wo der Stipper nur den Kopf schuettelt...


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ja nun, was manch einer alles tut für ein paar Barsche...
> 
> Wo ist da der Unterschied? ;+



Der Unterschied ist, daß ich mein Tackle zum Barscheangeln bequem in Jacken- und Hosentaschen unterbringen kann und so theoretisch nichtmal ne Tasche mit zum Angeln nehmen muss!

/Ok, Schluss mit OT


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da es ja im Raubfischbereich steht will er sieja evtl. mit zum Spinnfischen nehmen


----------



## Molke-Drink (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Um euch n bischen zu beruhigen hab noch was anderes bekommen...
Skelli Series 2 
und ein paar Rapalas Popper undso,die solln ja top sein und endlich hatte ich das Geld und hab sie bestellt...Ich bin verrückt nach Poppern|rolleyesund noch zu der kiepe,eig weiß ich auch das es viel geld ist nur ich leide leider schon mit meinen 17 Jahren an Rückenschmerzen wenn ich einige Zeit schief sitze wie am Kanal und damit ist das Problem behoben meine Gesundheit geht natürlich vor das Geld!!


----------



## Ocrem (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na da kanns ja losgehn. Glückwunsch zur Oberflächenkollektion & zur Skeletor!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die aber keine Rückenlehen..da wirst du dich mit der zeit eh nach vorne legen Naja egal...


----------



## Dirk30 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oder hast du es mal mit nem Rückenprotektor versucht ?? Gibt´s für weniger Geld als so ne Monstersitzkiepe. Schon alleine das Tragen dieser Kiepe verursacht Schmerzen ?


----------



## Molke-Drink (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was für Protektoren?
Du muss nicht getragen werden da sind Räder dran:qIch verwöhntes Göre^^


----------



## Basti94 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So ich hab mir auch was neues gekauft.

Zwar nur billige aber egal:

1 DAM Quick Space 420 FD
1 DAM Quick Space 420
1 Balzer Modul Blue Forellenrute

Und eine Billige Steckrute Basic Fishig

1.Bild Balzer mit der Space 420
2.Bild nochmal
3:Bild Steckrute mit der Space 420 FD













MFG Basti94


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wieso ist den die zweite Rolle nur habvoll?

mfg Flo


----------



## Basti94 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Weil da nicht drauf geguckt habe#q


----------



## Zocker (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So hab mir auch mal was schönes gegönnt, zum Einstieg in die Spinnangelei:q


----------



## esox82 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tolle Rolle,Zocker!


----------



## Angelgage (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo leute habe mir auch was gekauft |supergri
Habe mir das neue Pod von DAM gekauft das DAM ECO das ist mal ein Pod das ist echt nur super .
Baugleich mit dem von FOX aber nicht so teuer


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Angelgage schrieb:


> Hallo leute habe mir auch was gekauft |supergri
> Habe mir das neue Pod von DAM gekauft das DAM ECO das ist mal ein Pod das ist echt nur super .
> Baugleich mit dem von FOX aber nicht so teuer


Hmmm, baugleich ist mit Sicherheit nicht. Eher ein Kopie. Trotzdem viel Spaß damit.


----------



## just_a_placebo (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da können die 1,50m-Hechte ja kommen! 

Das nimmste aber nicht immer alles beim Spinnfischen mit, oder?

flo


----------



## jkc (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hm, die Wiegeschlinge nicht, das andere Zeug schon:
Hechte sind auch nur Koi...


----------



## just_a_placebo (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hehe, okay 

flo


----------



## Ronald (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir gerade 2 Sportex Carboflex Ruten 40 g und 60 g Wurfgewicht gekauft, jetzt würde ich gern Wissen welche Tica Rollen zu den Ruten passen, eine 2500er Tica Gainer habe ich bereits, die scheint mir für diese 3,10 m Ruten etwas zu winzig ? Und gleich noch eine Frage, wo könnte ich eine Tica Spinfocus 2550 bekommen, bei eBay hab ich sie nicht gefunden wird die noch hergestellt, vertrieben ?

Dank im voraus
Ronald


----------



## just_a_placebo (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tja Ronald, eine Rollenfrage ist auch gleichzeitig immer eine Geldfrage, bzw. auch eine Glaubensfrage. Ich bin z.B. mit einer Tica Taurus recht zufrieden und seit neustem habe ich auch eine Tica Cetus an der Eisangel. 

Am besten du machst nen eigenen Thread mit deinem Problem auf und beschreibst gleich nochmal was du genau mit der Combo vor hast.

Zu Spinnfocus hilft dir google: Tica Spinfocus 2550 bei google

flo


----------



## Ronald (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Einen eigenen Thread will ich nun nicht gleich auf machen. Ich wollte gern Wissen welche Rollengröße zu den Ruten paßt, ich werde mit den Ruten ab 01.06. vorwiegend auf Zander Angeln, aber auch mit nem guten Hecht  ist hier immer zu rechnen. Die Rollen sollten 150 Euro nicht überschreiten und keine Shimano sein, aber jetzt kann ich ja Googeln.


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

3er Größe würde ich empfehlen, bei dem Preis ist evtl eine SPRO Sportsman in Betracht zu ziehen.


----------



## paddyli (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Warum willst du keine shimano..schlechte erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Ronald (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

SPRO Sportsman, kenn ich noch gar nicht, muß ich mir mal Ansehen, 3000er Größe #hvielen Dank. Es soll schon eine Tica Rolle sein. Shimano gefällt mir gut, keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit, nur die Rollen die mir wirklich zusagen sind nicht erschwinglich.


----------



## sundangler (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein Prämienabo von Rute & Rolle. Feines Röllchen. Nun hab ick die 2500E und 3500E

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/4278/dsc2941ml5.jpg

http://img520.*ih.us/img520/1354/dsc2940zs0.jpg


----------



## Grundangler85 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@sundangler

schönes teil. Darf man mal fragen was du bezahlt hast ?


----------



## sundangler (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

2 Jahresabo plus 25,-€ Zuzahlung.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier meine neueste Japan-Errungenschaft:

Shimano Metanium MG DC - LH





​
Bin mal gespannt wie sich die DC-Version im Vergleich zur "normalen" ohne DC macht, von der bin ich sehr positiv angetan, ist eine sehr leichte Rolle, mit der ich primär Twitchbaits im Bereich 80 - 100mm fische, und die ich jetzt mal versuchsweise ersetzen will. Ich erhoffe mir vom DC gerade bei den leichten Ködern ein besseres Wurfverhalten, wir werden sehen...


----------



## PureContact (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*







































sodelle, mal n bissi meine Sammlung aufgestockt.
Der Giron ist verdammt gut, genau wie der Megabass und der Chubby in der Sonderfarbe einfach n Traum!#6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tjoar JDM eben


----------



## anfänger2008 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir ma vorn paar Wochen eine Rhino Spin M 2,40 20-55g gekauft, könnt ihr mir eure Meinung dazu schreiben, weil ich finde sie gut und ich kenne ein Paar die sie sch. finden...

lg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mach doch einen Theared auf da bekommste wohl mehr Antworten ^^


----------



## sp!nner (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Stefan, :m
berichte wie sie surrrrrt |wavey:
Will mir bald ne DC7 gönnen, die steht jetzt schon ne Weile an...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fände die Calcutta 101 Dc ganz nett oder eben ne Steez, würde mich auch mal iteressieren ob das Dc so funzt wie e angepriesen wurde.

mfg Flo


----------



## kohlie0611 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die wohl geilste Kaulbarschimitation auf dem Markt,Flex Phantom von Strike Pro,den X Line Snake Tail hab ich gestern versenkt:c#d,auch genial, dieser Köder....
http://img241.*ih.us/img241/1306/p6030072zm0.th.jpg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zur Metanium:

Das DC funktioniert nicht so gut wie etwa bei der Calais, kein Vergleich...

Konnte gestern nur mal 10 Minuten Probewerfen, aber insgesamt scheint mir die DC zur normalen MetaniumMG keine besondere Steigerung. Wenn man das Werfen ein bisschen beherrscht und mit dem Finger aufmerksam ist konnte ich kaum Performance-Gewinne ausmachen. Für den Einsteiger eventuell interessant, aber wenn man das DC auf eine Stufe stellt die wirklich Backlash verhindert leidet die Wurfweite doch erheblich. Bericht mache ich die Tage mal wenn ich ausgiebiger testen konnte...

CU Stefan


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#6 Stefan, dann schreib den Bericht auch gleich in den richtigen Thread |supergri . Hier hat er nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da habe ich es schon vermerkt, hier habe ich nur böse Off-Topic auf eine direkte Frage geantwortet... |bla:


----------



## PureContact (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://img384.*ih.us/img384/7807/pinkyfq9.jpg



Einfach LOL


----------



## NoSaint (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So hier mal meine neuste erungenschaft, ein Shimano Aspire 4000FA. ist heute bei mir angekommen, hab sie für einen guten Preis bekommen, da sie leicht gebraucht ist. mann ich hatte noch nie sone ruhige und butterweich laufende Rolle |supergri#6


----------



## sevone (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ PureContact:

was ist denn so besonders lustig an der pinken schnur?


----------



## marlin2304 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Harrison VHF, 45-90gr., 2,7 m. Hab sie zwar schon 4 Wochen und konnte auch schon damit am Bodden fischen.


----------



## Stealth (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

will ich auch mal:

shimano twinpower 4000fb mit 250m 0,17er spiderline und die ersatzspule is mit "0,06" whiplash crystal voll

dazu passend ne Shimano Antares BX in 3m 20-50 gramm glaub ich
hatte zuerst die 3,3m ax version aber die hatte leider einen defekt sodass ich die gegen die getauscht hab

preis zusammen so rund 500


----------



## spinner14 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schönes Kombo!Viel Spass damit


----------



## uwe gerhard (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine 3. Blechpeitsche.:l
Blechpeitschenblank mit 10+1 Beringung:

http://img443.*ih.us/img443/5410/fnge0506mai143oz4.jpg

http://img366.*ih.us/img366/7883/dbpyw4.jpg
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zwei neue Rollen, um den Aalen in der Elbe das Leben schwer zu machen....#6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na da habt ihr ja alle zugeschlagen Habe auch noch ne neue Combo die morgen auf reisen geht


----------



## uwe gerhard (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Na da habt ihr ja alle zugeschlagen Habe auch noch ne neue Combo die morgen auf reisen geht


 
Und dann haben wir alle zusammen auch noch ein größeres Loch in der Brieftasche:m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Und dann haben wir alle zusammen auch noch ein größeres Loch in der Brieftasche:m


 

Tjoar, aber es tut soooooooooooo gut:vik:


----------



## uwe gerhard (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja,tolle sache ,klappern wie Blech ohne Rolle aber sonst prima.#6
Nehm ich auch wieder.
Ist das eigentlich schwierig einen Rollenhalter auszutauschen?
Kann mir da jemand Tipps geben, wie das geht.
An der gebraúchten BP ist so ein Billigplastikhalter, den würde ich gerne austauschen, wenn das möglich ist.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## feeder67 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*







bei dieser rolle konnte ich nicht wiederstehen
gruß und petri
feeder67


----------



## Pernod (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Zwei neue Rollen, um den Aalen in der Elbe das Leben schwer zu machen....#6


 


Sind die nicht ein biss´l zu schade zum Aal angeln ?


----------



## sundangler (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir wieder einmal was feines geleistet.

http://img518.*ih.us/img518/6584/dsc3455lo1.jpg


http://img75.*ih.us/img75/8035/dsc3457wq8.jpg


----------



## Jemir (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

"Einkaufsliste" der letzten 6 Monate:

2x Shimano Beastmaster AX Supercat + Big Baitrunner 6500
1x DAIWA Morethan Shooting Master 80L
1x DAIWA Tournament Jigger Spin
1x DAIWA Airity 2508
2x Shimano Forcemaster 3,25lbs + Shimano Long Cast LC
(muß reichen, bin eh nicht so der Ansitzangler)
1x Shimano Lesath 270H
1x Shiman Lesath 270XH
2x Beastmaster STC Reiseruten (20-50g und 50-100g)
2x Winklepicker Cormoran + Shimano 2500 Super GT
plus diverses Kleinzeug wie Boot, Trailer, Köder usw.

noch zu erledigen

je eine Fireblood oder Stella in 2500 und 4000
2 Shimano Heavy Feeder Beastmaster + Shimano 4000 Super GT
und das Fliegenangeln will ich mal probieren

Angeln ist zwar nicht das billigste Hobby, aber wenn man einmal ne ordendliche Gerätegrundlage hat ist es eins der Schönsten :k


----------



## karpfen2986 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Jemir schrieb:


> "Einkaufsliste" der letzten 6 Monate:
> 
> 2x Shimano Beastmaster AX Supercat + Big Baitrunner 6500
> 1x DAIWA Morethan Shooting Master 80L
> ...


 

Wenns nicht mehr ist , gehts ja noch|bigeyes#q


----------



## just_a_placebo (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sundangler schrieb:


> Habe mir wieder einmal was feines geleistet.
> 
> http://img518.*ih.us/img518/6584/dsc3455lo1.jpg
> 
> ...



Das ersetzt wohl die Betalight an den Delkims? 

flo


----------



## cbrr (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein neuen Spielsachen: 
Abu Revo SX-L mit TufLine XP 






Rozemeijer Jointed GentleJerk 30-60g 1,9m


----------



## Breamhunter (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jetzt ich aber auch mal :vik:
War zwar nicht ganz billig, aber wie sagt man so schön "Das Auge fischt mit" oder "Wer nicht investiert, verliert" :m


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi
Vor 20min.per Packet eingetroffen,Paniermehl,Maismehl etc.alles kein Thema von grob bis fein.Nur Mukkis muss mann bißchen haben,habe eben mal Handvoll Mais gemahlen,genau so fein wie man es kauft.Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!
2ltr fassungsvermögen im Trichter,und ca 5-6kg schwerr,richtig gute Verarbeitung nix ramsch.
lg


----------



## Zocker (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



gründler schrieb:


> Hi
> Vor 20min.per Packet eingetroffen,Paniermehl,Maismehl etc.alles kein Thema von grob bis fein.Nur Mukkis muss mann bißchen haben,habe eben mal Handvoll Mais gemahlen,genau so fein wie man es kauft.Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!
> 2ltr fassungsvermögen im Trichter,und ca 5-6kg schwerr,richtig gute Verarbeitung nix ramsch.
> lg




Ich schick dir dann mal meine 20kg Hartmais zu, kannst mir ja mal durchmahlen #6


----------



## cbrr (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na da will sich einer selbstständig machen :q
Was kostet denn 5kg Feederfutter incl. Versand?


----------



## just_a_placebo (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Musste ganz schön viel Mais mahlen, bis du das Geld wieder rein hast! 

flo


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jungens ich will nicht in Tonnen mahlen
Mal nen kg Frolic als Zusatz,mahl Hanfkörner etc.
Meine 20kg Säcke Bisquitmehl und co. kauf ich trotzdem noch.Aber da 2 E-Küchenmühlen hochgegangen sind,muste jetzt was stabiles her.Bin voll zufrieden mit!
lg


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir wars heute eine Shimano Diaflash EX H in 3,0m.
Wird zusammen mit einer Branzino am WE Wolfsbarsche
hoffentlich bringen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## NoSaint (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Jetzt ich aber auch mal :vik:
> War zwar nicht ganz billig, aber wie sagt man so schön "Das Auge fischt mit" oder "Wer nicht investiert, verliert" :m
> Anhang anzeigen 84609




Super, die Entscheidung für diese Rolle wirst du nicht bereuen, hab selber meine 4000 Fa seit ein paar Wochen und muss sagen das Teil ist der Hammer. Ich hatte bei meinem Händer auch schon ne Stella 4000 FD in der Hand und hab feststellen können das zwischen der Aspre un der Stella vom lauf her nahezu kein Unterschied mehr zu erkennen ist.  Also von mir, Glückwunsch zum kauf!!!


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin !

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen:

Hab mir geleistet:

Fantasista Yabai 2,80 m / 20 - 70 gr.
+ Exceler 2500

Preislich natürlich |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
... trotzdem : :q

Meine Frau bringt mich um...


----------



## Gorcky (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Supercars69 schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Ich konnte nicht widerstehen:
> 
> ...


 
:qGlückwunsch zu der neuen Errungenschaft!! #6


----------



## John Doe12 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ach die versteht das schon......vielleicht^^

Meine hat nur den Kopf geschüttelt,als ich mit 6 Baitrunner 5000 GTE/C von meinem Tackledealer wiederkam.

Dazu 6 x Balzer Diablo III spin 145.

Das ganze dient zum Aal und Zanderangeln an unseren schönen ostfriesischen Gewässern,is allerdings schon ein paar Monate her.

Allerdings kennt meine Frau mich und weiß das ich ein "Freak" bin,nebenbei bemerkt,werden solche Anschaffungen auch nicht ohne vorherige Absprache getroffen.

Martin


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



972631 schrieb:


> Ach die versteht das schon......vielleicht^^
> 
> Meine hat nur den Kopf geschüttelt,als ich mit 6 Baitrunner 5000 GTE/C von meinem Tackledealer wiederkam.
> 
> ...


 



Du hast im Gegensatz zu mir auch Charakter. |supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nix da! Von wegen fragen...

Meine Holde fragt mich ja auch nicht, wenn sie sich mal wieder 2 bis 20 Paar neue Schuhe, Handtaschen oder weiß der Geier was fürn unnötigen Plunder Kauft, wovon sie eh schon 121923409234923 Stück hat.


----------



## Angler-NRW (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Nix da! Von wegen fragen...
> 
> Meine Holde fragt mich ja auch nicht, wenn sie sich mal wieder 2 bis 20 Paar neue Schuhe, Handtaschen oder weiß der Geier was fürn unnötigen Plunder Kauft, wovon sie eh schon 121923409234923 Stück hat.


Kenn ich


----------



## Pernod (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Kenn ich


 
Wen ?? Seine Holde ??


----------



## Gorcky (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Pernod schrieb:


> Wen ?? Seine Holde ??


 

Ne, ich glaube alle 121923409234923 Stück Schuhe!! |jump:


----------



## bazawe (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab auch wieder zugeschlagen, diesmal wars eine Jackson Twitch and Tricks und 5 Schleppwobbler (Castaic, Nils Master und Invader).

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Gorcky (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bazawe schrieb:


> Hab auch wieder zugeschlagen, diesmal wars eine Jackson Twitch and Tricks und 5 Schleppwobbler (Castaic, Nils Master und Invader).
> 
> Gruß bazawe


 
Wie ist denn dein erster Eindruck von der Jackson Rute???

Hab mir auch überlegt mir diese zuzulegen, aber ich war mir nicht sicher, weil ich die noch nie in der Hand hatte.

Könntest du mir mal ne PN oder so schreiben, wenn du damit mal gefischt hast und mir sagen kannst, wie die Rute ist?? Wär bombig...:m

LG
Marcel


----------



## bazawe (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Gorcky

hast eine PN.


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



972631 schrieb:


> Meine hat nur den Kopf geschüttelt,als ich mit 6 Baitrunner 5000 GTE/C von meinem Tackledealer wiederkam.
> 
> Dazu 6 x Balzer Diablo III spin 145.




Lese ich richtig.....6 x |kopfkrat
Da bin ich dann doch bescheidener...


----------



## John Doe12 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jo das ist richtig,wir dürfen mit 4 Raubfischruten und 4 mal Friedfisch angeln,selbst Gastangler dürfen mit 4 Ruten hier fischen ,von daher gehts dann richtig ins Geld,wenn man etwas vernünftigeres haben möchte.

Persönlich finde ich diese Regelung schwachsinnig,aber naja,ich fische mit 6 Ruten und die Zeiten, das man Stress bekommt wegen der Rutenzahl,sind schon lange vorbei,rausnehmen kann man immer welche,gelegentlich hat man halt doch 2 oder 3 Bisse auf einmal,zumindest beim Aalangeln.
Der einzige Vorteil den ich sehe ist,das man so, mit vielen verschiedenen Ködern fischen kann.
Allerdings überwiegen die Nachteile,Transport,Anschaffung,Angelplätze, etc.da ist son Kombi mit 2 Mann schon schnell gefüllt

Martin

Aso nebenbei bemerkt,es gibt hier über 150 Gewässer zum befischen für BVO-Mitglieder,(davon gibt es ca. 9000) und ich hab festgestellt,das ein Leben zu kurz ist um alle mal zu beangeln


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was ein Glück bin ich Spinnfischer und schaffe es anatomisch nur, mit 1 Rute zu fischen... Wenn ich mir vorstelle jede von meinen 6 Kunstköderuten 6 mal anzuschaffen... |uhoh:

Wie soll man das alles finanzieren??? ;+

Und der Frau erklären? #c


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ 972631: Beneidenswert...:q


----------



## just_a_placebo (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab nen neues Stöckchen, mit dem sich hoffentlich paar kleine Softjerks ganz gut tanzen lassen heute von nem Boardi bekommen. mein erster Eindruck ist schonmal ganz gut. Ich glaub da kann die Skelli nicht mithalten. Aber ist ja auch ein etwas anderer Einsatzbereich... Dazu noch paar obligatorische Köder. Diesmal bisschen was für die Oberfläche.






flo


----------



## Karpfencrack (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ist sie nicht wunderschön


http://img262.*ih.us/img262/8302/s5000841oc9.jpg
http://img262.*ih.us/img262/8302/s5000841oc9.bd24dd2f18.jpg


----------



## honeybee (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir auch mal was neues gegönnt....

http://img174.*ih.us/img174/5862/img0542wt3.jpg

http://img297.*ih.us/img297/6762/img0544ub6.jpg


----------



## cbrr (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schön Jana. Auh haben will :c


----------



## niddafischer (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ist zwar schon über ein monat her aber ich poste es trotzdem noch hier rein:
Shimano Ultegra XTA
Chub outcast 12ft 2,75lbs
Anaconda carp line
und jede menge zubehör...


----------



## NoSaint (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Seit zwei tagen meine, eine Shimanio beastmaster Spinning mit 2,40m länge und 15-40g WG.

Macht echt Spaß die rute und ist für die 40g Wurfgewicht wirklich sehr stark, also selbst mit meinem Ukko 16cm ist die Rute Zurecht gekommen , zwar grenzwertig, aber noch ok... Zudem ist der Blank recht schnell, so wie ichs mag


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Zudem ist der Blank schön schnell, so wie ichs mag



|muahah:

Nun gut, wenn du es subjektiv so empfindest.

Aber ich rate Dir dann, nie eine wirklich schnelle Rute in die Hand zu nehmen. Ich will Dir deinen kauf nicht madig machen, aber "schnell" ist was anderes!


----------



## NoSaint (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Naja Danke für die Blumen auf jeden Fall!!! Nur als Schüler habe ich nunmal nicht so viel auf der hohen Kante, vielleicht wie du und ich finde für den Preis ist die Rute 1A! Ich habe zudem nicht behaubtet dass die Rute den schnellsten Blank überhaupt hätte... Zur Info ich kenne schnelle Ruten, ich will zwar jetzt hier keinen riesen OT und Pro - Contra Beitrag erstellen aber naja.... Bsp.: hab ich noch die Uli Beyer Spezial (und ach ja mir ist jetzt egal ob ihr über diese Rute herzieht oder nicht) ich find die Rute hat wirklich einen schnellen und steifen Blank. 

Ich hätte desweiteren die Entscheidung gehabt zwischen einer Sportex Carboflex und der Beastmaster, in der ähnlichern Wurfgewichtklasse, wenn du diese Sportex mal in Händen gehalten hättest wüsstest du was schnell und langsam bedeutet und wie ich das meine 

Zudem hätte man das auch anderst sagen können, nicht gleich so abwertend! Aus deinem Beitrag herraus lese ich wie du mich als Ahnungslos darstellen willst und das finde ich numal nicht ok! 

Ach zur info aller, ja ich bin heute mit dem linken Bein zuerst aufgestenden


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Zudem hätte man das auch anderst sagen können, nicht gleich so aggresiv und abwertend! Aus deinem Beitrag herraus lese ich wie du mich als ahnungslos darstellen willst und das finde ich numal nicht ok!



Hoppla! #t

Nein, ich wollte dich nicht als völlig "ahnungslos" hinstellen, sorry daß du es so empfunden hast. 
War vielleicht vom Ton her meinerseits nicht schön, aber auch nicht so gemeint, wie es bei dir jetzt angekommen ist. Tut mir leid. #h 

Ich finde die Beastmaster nur nicht schnell, that's all. :m


----------



## NoSaint (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

OK, dann auch Sorry von mir, kam halt hier nur so rüber. Dann is ja alles wieder gut #h

Ich mein mir ist selber bewusst dass diese Rute nicht hinter ner Harrison oder Blechpeitsche oder sowas herkommt, aber ihr Geld ist sie schon wert...


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sodele, meine VHF 45 ist nun da, nochmals besonderen Dank an Herrn Hellbrück für den Aufbau innerhalb einer so kurzen Zeit.

Der Aufbau (Grifflänge und Materialien) wurde exakt nach meinen Vorgaben getätigt, was ich besonders gut fand was die Beratung seitens Herrn Hellbrück, ich merkte sofort das er sich extremst tief in der Materie auskennt und auch jede noch so unwichtige Frage beantwortet.

Aufbau:
VHF Blank 15-45 g
Rollenhalter: Fuji DPS 17 Gunsmoke
Ringe: Fuji SIC (Leitring Dreisteg, Rest LVSG Doppelsteg)

Besonderes Merkmal: das Transportrohr, echt genial mit dem Sticker


----------



## Living Dead (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sieht gut aus! Verrätste was das stück gekostet hat?


----------



## The_Pitbull (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute hier mal ein Bild vom neuen Trout Project Kescher.Und morgen zu meinem Geburtstag hoffentlich noch Bilder zur meiner neuen Anaconda Karpfenliege und diverses Tackle hehe.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Verrätste was das stück gekostet hat?



310,00 zzgl Versand 14,90 (Sperrgut)


----------



## basarprinz (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*T Rex Mega 2 1/2 Original B. Richi*

Das feine Teil hab ich mir vor 2 Wochen bei Ebay gekauft. Super Dome mit viel Platz #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Sodele, meine VHF 45 ist nun da, nochmals besonderen Dank an Herrn Hellbrück für den Aufbau innerhalb einer so kurzen Zeit.



Glückwunsch zur Superflitsche! Der Aufbau trifft auch meinen Geschmack! #6 

Muss wohl in Kürze auch mal Bilder meiner Neuen :k hier reinstellen ...


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo so hab grad zu meinem Geburtstag das Anaconda Bedchair bekommen geiles Teil ,da liegt man echt besser als im Bett drin:m.Gruß Pitti

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....minium-liege-p-2503&cName=liegen-stuehle-c-27


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Pitbull

wieviel kg ist die den zugelassen, steht leider nicht bei, suche selbst gerade eine gescheite Liege.


----------



## marlin2304 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Sodele, meine VHF 45 ist nun da, nochmals besonderen Dank an Herrn Hellbrück für den Aufbau innerhalb einer so kurzen Zeit.
> 
> 
> Schöne Rute, der Preis ist auch OK.#6


----------



## Herby777 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

hab mir am Freitag auch was gegönnt. Eine Spro BlueArc 7300 und wegen Auslaufmodell 33% bekommen 

Und durch einen von mir verschuldeten Unfall bekomme ich von meiner besseren Hälfte eine neue Spinnrute geschenkt.

Viele Grüße
Herby


----------



## basarprinz (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern ist endlich meine SPEEDMASTER 270 XH gekommen :l

Was für eine tolle Rute. Was für eine Eleganz und Leichtigkeit. Diese Rute muß weibliche Fasern in sich haben grins. Nach dem ich sie eine Weile betrachtete, montierte ich sie auch gleich.
Abends legte ich sie vors Bett und dekte sie zu, was meine bessere Hälfte absolut nicht gefiehl grins.

Heut kammen dann noch ein Paar Gufis dazu #h


----------



## flori66 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



basarprinz schrieb:


> Heut kammen dann noch ein Paar Gufis dazu #h




Von Camo-Tackle?


----------



## basarprinz (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



flori66 schrieb:


> Von Camo-Tackle?


 

hallo Flori, :vik:

ja kaufe da mitlerweile nur. mit gufis kann ich mich bald tot schmeizen. vor ein paar tagen hatte ich von da auch ein paket erhalten darin waren noch mehr.
finde man hat dort eine gute auswahl und der preis geht auch


----------



## flori66 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



basarprinz schrieb:


> hallo Flori, :vik:
> 
> ja kaufe da mitlerweile nur. mit gufis kann ich mich bald tot schmeizen. vor ein paar tagen hatte ich von da auch ein paket erhalten darin waren noch mehr.
> finde man hat dort eine gute auswahl und der preis geht auch




Ich auch.
Hab denen letztens mal nen Besuch im Lager abgestattet und eingekauft. So ein Riesen Angebot an Lunker City hab ich noch nicht gesehen.

Hast du den Camo-Hammer schonmal probiert?
Hab auch noch 2 davon da, abner noch nie angebunden.


----------



## basarprinz (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hallo flori, :vik:



ja fische sie seit vier wochen etwa. Mein gewässer ist zwar nicht einfach zu befischen aber ich hab schon ein paar hechte damit erwischt #6


----------



## flori66 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

meine neue Errungenschaft:




(Quelle: http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_11352_DAIWA-Schirmmuetze-INFINITY-Q.html)


----------



## PureContact (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://img241.*ih.us/img241/5821/img1499zm8.jpg



nichts dazu zu sagen... :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schicke Wobbler!

Außer 20 Litern feinstem Superbenzin für gute 30€ ist heute nicht angeschafft worden... :v


----------



## aliencook (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, hab mir auch nochmal was gegönnt #6
http://img397.*ih.us/img397/7783/einkaufao2.th.jpg

Alles Fin-s Fish in 4". + ein bisschen kleinzeug und die Boxen.
jetzt bräucht ich das ganze nur nochmal in 5" :vik:
​


----------



## basarprinz (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



aliencook schrieb:


> So, hab mir auch nochmal was gegönnt #6
> http://img397.*ih.us/img397/7783/einkaufao2.th.jpg​
> Alles Fin-s Fish in 4". + ein bisschen kleinzeug und die Boxen.
> jetzt bräucht ich das ganze nur nochmal in 5" :vik:​


 
sind schöne teile die du dir geholt hast. hoffe fängst den einen oder anderen damit #6


----------



## Stealth (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

was sind das für köpfe?


----------



## TeeDub (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehen aus wie die LunkerGrips von Lunker City.


----------



## aliencook (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Richtig, sind die Lunker Grips.



basarprinz schrieb:


> sind schöne teile die du dir geholt hast. hoffe fängst den einen oder anderen damit #6



Das hoffe ich auch


----------



## Basti94 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So hab mir heute 2 Wobbler geholt:l

Hier ein Pic:




Und diese wurden heut bestellt

http://www.cormoran.de/co/de/produk...ter_typ_a_3/5,1,62,63,1,3__products-model.htm


----------



## angelsüchto (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hallo zusammen,
ich hab mia heute 2 neue ruten gegönnt:
mosella Promeos Light Pilk 3,15m wg:125g
 dazu brauch ich noch ne passende rolle für heringsfischen und die leichte brandung!
was meint ihr dazu? bitte um viel antworten
                 Fischbringende Grüsse "Angelsüchto


----------



## sundangler (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir ein neues Spielzeug gekauft.

http://img367.*ih.us/img367/5486/dsc3744dxorawwu3.jpg
http://img367.*ih.us/img367/1294/dsc3745dxorawog1.jpg
http://img367.*ih.us/my.php?image=dsc3744dxorawwu3.jpg


----------



## Dirk30 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das hier habe ich mir mal gegönnt um meine Jagd auf Zander mal zu eröffnen.
Mal schauen, obich damit Glück habe.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sieht nach einer guten Mischung für den Anfang aus!


----------



## bazawe (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab gestern mein Urlaubsgeld in eine 3000er Certate investiert und gleich mit 17er Spiderwire Stealth bespulen lassen, nun könnte es endlich Wochenende sein um das gute Stück zu entjungfern.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## marlin2304 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir ein Landehandschuh von Lindy gekönnt, neues Modell.


----------



## sevone (6. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Grad ebend ist meine Bestellung eingetroffen:

Mein neuer ständiger Begleiter beim Angeln und anderen Aktivitäten:
Ein Fällkniven F1
Macht einen extrem stabilen Eindruck, die Klinge ist auch sauscharf. Verarbeitung ist auch gut.



http://img166.*ih.us/img166/9114/pic0346la8.jpg


----------



## actron (6. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir heute die Spro Red Arc 10400 als Jubiläumsausgabe im Angelcenter-Kassel gegönnt.
Natürlich gleich bespulen lassen mit Power Pro in Rot.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute ist die neue 460iger Slammer eingetrudelt und 
wird jetzt noch mit 15lb TiffTaffTuff Line gefüttert


----------



## Basti94 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Paar neue Gufis und Twister


----------



## Zanderlui (7. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also bilder denke ich brauch niemand denn man weiß wie die sachen aussehen ansonsten im internet schauen wa!ist nämlich nix bei was es nur einmal auf der welt gibt!#6

1xshimano exage 2500
1xshimano exage 4000
1xpenn silverado 4000
1xsänger specialist ksII zander in 2.7m
400m fireline flame green in 15er
200m fireline flame green in 12er
1x jerkrute cormoran 1.95m 60-120g wg
1x shimano cardiff 301a +dyneema 12er
1xsalmo slider rotauge in 12cm
1x busterjerk perch in 13cm
50x fin s fish in größe 4"
1x ille squirrel dd in 79mm
1x sänger pro t spin 2.7m 20-60g wg
1x sänger specitec runner 2   schnurfassung 270/25er
30x jigköpfe verschiedene größen
40x kopyto shad in 12cm


----------



## zrako (7. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.zrako.de.tl/Tackle.htm

update


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

meine 2 neuen Salmo "Barschwobbler" sind endlich angekommen#v... 
mal schauen wie es am WE damit so läuft.


----------



## jaeger (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> also bilder denke ich brauch niemand denn man weiß wie die sachen aussehen ansonsten im internet schauen wa!ist nämlich nix bei was es nur einmal auf der welt gibt!#6
> 
> 1xshimano exage 2500
> 1xshimano exage 4000
> ...



das hast du alles auf einmal gekauft?


----------



## Waagemann (13. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir endlich meine Light-Jerk-Kombo zugelegt:g...

http://img216.*ih.us/img216/5468/pict2578dr4.jpg

...eine Quantum Hypercast Pro Tour Bass 180 und dazu eine Tempo Baitcaster!Dazu noch ein Hybrida B1 Twitchbait,Dorado Drunk 7S,einen Zalt in 11cm und ein paar andere kleine Sachen!

Bezogen bei http://www.angel-technik.de/ !

mfg daniel


----------



## Bobster (14. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

O.S.P.
Rudra...und dann gleich 3 #d





Bobster


----------



## OnTheMove (15. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eine J.S. TII spin 2.10m 10 - 30g. Wg. Das ist eine 150g leicht kleine Spinnrute die ich gestern beim Meinem Tackeldealer in der Hand hatte und mich sofort in sie verliebt habe. Quasi liebe auf den ersten griff  .
Ist auch irgendwie das erste mal das ich die Rute überhaupt irgendwo gesehen habe. Ich kannte sie vorher net.

grüße Markus


----------



## morelia2k4 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So,

vorhin beim Zoll gewesen ;-)


jetzt fehlt nur noch die Schnurr und die Rolle und ab gehts!!


http://img353.*ih.us/img353/3559/dsc05290mn0.th.jpg


----------



## Bobster (15. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

.....und ???

Name der Rose äh Rute ?
WG
Längäääää

Bobster |wavey:


----------



## Chrizzi (15. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Major Craft BENEYRO BNC-652MH


----------



## The_Pitbull (16. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo leute hab ne Shimano Technium MGS 1500 bei Ebay ersteigert,für 87,00 euro nagelneu meint ihr das ist ein guter Preis?Bild kommt noch.Gruß Pitti


----------



## crazyracer22 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hi habe mir eine naja zwei ruten und eine rolle zugelegt eine shimano speedmaster 2,40/2,70m wg 15/40g mit einer daiwa laguna-xt 2500 und eine speedmaster barschrute 1,98m mit 6-17g wg bilder folgen


----------



## Markus18 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hallo leute hab ne Shimano Technium MGS 1500 bei Ebay ersteigert,für 87,00 euro nagelneu meint ihr das ist ein guter Preis?Bild kommt noch.Gruß Pitti



Aha, du warst dass............


----------



## The_Pitbull (20. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wieso hattest mit Geboten Markus?


----------



## Markus18 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, bin aber kurz vor Ende mal eingeschlafen:c.Hab mir jetzt dafür die normale, alte 2500er gekauft.


----------



## The_Pitbull (20. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

oh mann ja das Pech werd die 1500er zum Forellenfischen nehmen, und nächstes jahr kommt dann auch noch ne 2500er her zum Spinfischen.Gruß Pitti


----------



## The_Pitbull (23. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo hier ist meine neue Errungenschschaft.Gruß Pitti


----------



## The_Pitbull (23. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ach ja falls noch jemand Intresse an einer Sedona hat schaut bitte mal hier http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...48205&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Selling auch eine wirklich geile Rolle.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Arbun (24. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Petri!

Hab mir letzte Woche in Kroatien ne Colmic Master Spin 15-45g, 2,40m für etwa 38€ gegönnt. Diese hier


Gefällt mir sehr gut, die Rute! Muß aber noch beim angeln ausprobieren... geh damit auf Zander, Großbarsch, auch Hecht.
_


----------



## Arbun (24. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

kleine erklärung zu den Bildern: Korkgriffe imprägnier ich immer erst mit ballistol, damit sie länger halten, deshalb sieht der nicht weiß aus... (is so ne Macke von mir)


----------



## Basti94 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schon Länger her eine Balzer Oyster 330RD schönes Teil#6

Hab leider grad kein Bild


----------



## Donauhannes (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War heut Mittag kurz beim Diealer um für Ködernachschub zu sorgen:

25 DAM EFFZETT Power V-Tail 77mm in den Farben Grey Glitter, Fire Shark und Red Belly zum Drop Shoten

10 DAM EFFZETT POWER SKATER 12 und 9 cm; Farben Green Perch und Tigerfish zum Soft Jerken und Gufieren.

Rapalla Skitter POP, Cormoran Cora Z Doggy Jerk und ein sehr cooler Jerk von Savage Gear ( Prologic) auf den ich sehr gespannt bin.

Dazu ein LipGrip von Ron Thomson


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab gestern abend bei ebay 100 kopytos ( 3,5cm ) in weiß erstanden, hätte nun auch welche abzugeben ( war billiger, als 20 stück eizeln, deshalb so viele )


----------



## Gorcky (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Donauhannes schrieb:


> War heut Mittag kurz beim Diealer um für Ködernachschub zu sorgen:
> 
> 25 DAM EFFZETT Power V-Tail 77mm in den Farben Grey Glitter, Fire Shark und Red Belly zum Drop Shoten
> 
> ...


 
Hey Hannes,

hast du sehr fein gekauft!!:m Nur der Prologic Jerk, der hat MICH persönlich sehr enttäuscht!!! Bekomm den einfach nicht zum laufen,also wenn du einen Tipp haben solltest...:q

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## FischAndy1980 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab gerade eben 7 neue Salmo Boxer bekommen:l. 
Da werden sich Barsch, Zander und ich, aber drüber freuen... hoffentlich|rolleyes


----------



## Grundangler85 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schöne Salmo Wobbler :q
Darf man mal Fragen was du bezahlt hast ?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

klar darfste Fragen

6,70 der eine flachläufer und 7 Euro pro Stück die tiefläufer
Hier ist der Laden: http://www.spinnerundco.de/

PS: Sonntag nachmittag bestellt und Dienstag morgen schon angekommen:k(sicherheitshalber per Nachname...
 da ich dort zum ersten mal bestellt hab:g)


----------



## d0ni (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mh und für was brauchst du 10 kg salz? xD


----------



## maesox (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Feine Sachen habt ihr euch angeschafft!!!!!!!!

Habe mir auch noch zwei "Krautmaschinen" zugelegt|rolleyes

http://img136.*ih.us/img136/7306/oberflchenkderrj5.jpg


http://img136.*ih.us/img136/2047/spinnerbaitxz0.jpg

TL
Matze


----------



## aliencook (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

der Imakatsu Zinga ist top #6

Aber schreib mal wenn du was damit fängst :q


----------



## maesox (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hääää, wieso dann TOP??? 
Komm erzähl mal!!


----------



## aliencook (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Naja Top halt weil er geil aussieht und so und halt cool ist.

Aber ich hab mit dem in nem halben Jahr absolut Null gefangen.#d

Aber kann ja sein dass der an deinem Gewässer mega der Bringer ist. #c

Würd mich mal interessieren ob das so ist.


----------



## maesox (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hast ihn wirklich ausgiebig gefischt??? Bei uns fischt niemand solche Radaumacher...deshalb ist es einen Versuch wert ;-))

Werde berichten!


----------



## Malte (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



d0ni schrieb:


> Mh und für was brauchst du 10 kg salz? xD


Hab ich mich auch gefragt? Vllt. wird der gefangene Fisch gepökelt |kopfkrat


----------



## TeeDub (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



d0ni schrieb:


> Mh und für was brauchst du 10 kg salz? xD


Vielleicht hat's bei ihm vor der Tür geschneit? Das Wetter ist momentan ja nicht so der Hit!


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Liegt höchstwahrscheinlich ein ganz banaler Grund vor da möchte jemand einfach seine Boilies einsalzen um sie länger haltbar zu machen  !


----------



## Raabiat (29. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Damit ich's im Alter ab 30 etwas einfacher hab, hab ich mir auch mal was geschenkt ...

Einweihung war übrigens erfolgreich ... neben paar guten Rapfen und Döbeln haben auch gute Zander und Barsche ne Besichtigung bekommen. Für zwei leckere Zander war's sogar das letzte was sie gesehen haben 

Alles in allem ganz schön geil ...


----------



## Aldaron (29. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

SChönes Boot^^ würde mir auch gefallen


----------



## HAI-score (29. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geiles Teil,

brauchste aber lange Arme wenn du im sitzen lenken willst!|bigeyes

Petri Heil#6


----------



## Gorcky (29. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Damit ich's im Alter ab 30 etwas einfacher hab, hab ich mir auch mal was geschenkt ...
> 
> Einweihung war übrigens erfolgreich ... neben paar guten Rapfen und Döbeln haben auch gute Zander und Barsche ne Besichtigung bekommen. Für zwei leckere Zander war's sogar das letzte was sie gesehen haben
> 
> Alles in allem ganz schön geil ...


 

Donnerwetter, was ein goiles Dingen!!! Darf man fragen, was dich der Spass gekostet hat??? Gebraucht oder neu??;+

Marcel


----------



## Raabiat (29. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Geiles Teil,
> 
> brauchste aber lange Arme wenn du im sitzen lenken willst!|bigeyes
> 
> Petri Heil#6



hehe ... nee, schaut nur so aus ... direkt vor der Konsole ist auch ein pedestal base für den zweiten Sessel den ich hab 
und den Elektro steuer ich ja anders



Gorcky schrieb:


> Donnerwetter, was ein goiles Dingen!!! Darf man fragen, was dich der Spass gekostet hat???


ähm |rotwerden nein


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (29. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Damit ich's im Alter ab 30 etwas einfacher hab, hab ich mir auch mal was geschenkt ...
> 
> Einweihung war übrigens erfolgreich ... neben paar guten Rapfen und Döbeln haben auch gute Zander und Barsche ne Besichtigung bekommen. Für zwei leckere Zander war's sogar das letzte was sie gesehen haben
> 
> Alles in allem ganz schön geil ...




Riesenneid :c:c:c wenn ich so was geiles haette...:c:c:c


----------



## WallerKalle04 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*














Zwar schon ein paar tage her!!!! Meine neue Spinne!!!!! Berkley Jigolo!!!


----------



## fishingchamp (29. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kamen endlich wieder 6 neue Megebass-Wobbler von Spinnerundco.de an!
Mittwoch Nachmittag bestellt und heute bekommen. So muss das sein!
-MB Vision Oneten Hi-Float
-MB Trick Darter
-MB MR-X Cyclone
-MB MR-X Griffon
-MB SR-X Griffon
-MB Live-X Smolt

Bilder folgen!


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wahren bestimmt genau so geil wie als Ich meine ersten Boilies mit nem feund gedreht hatte und meine eier für 40kilo im Supermarkt gekauft hatte da wurden mer auch ziehmlich doof angeschaut und mussten diskutieren ob mer se überhaupt mitnehmen dürfen von wegen haushaltsmenge

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Carp0815 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute,
hab mir jetzt ne ultra light spin combo aus übersee einschippern lassen:vik:

Bestehend aus:
                                                                                  				  				                                                                                                Daiwa Megaforce Spincasting Rod 
  Abu Garcia 300 Spinning Reel
  Und ne poli brille von Pflueger


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir ne Shimano Stella gegönnt! Gekauft habe ich sie nicht aber man hat sie mir geschenkt! Angeln gehe ich damit auch nicht; sie liegt im Wohnzimmer auf dem Kissen!
Und das Schlimme an der Geschichte ist: Sie ist wahr!|bigeyes


----------



## mallenrg (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

moin,

hab mir grade eine shimano stradic 5000 gekauft und 270 meter fireline chrystal 0,20mm damit gehts los auf dorsch
dann hab ich mir 20 jig heads geholt ind 21 gramm größe 2/0 und 3/0
dann noch 20 jig heads für kopyto GuFis genauso wie 18 Kopyto relac in 7,5 und 10cm dazu noch einiges an drop shot zeugs

mfg
mallenrg


----------



## Angler-NRW (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab gerade eine Kintic Svalbard Wathose, ne neue DAM Quick Stick 160 in 3,0 m gegönnt. Ach ja und jeweils drei Mepps Aglia Platinum blau und rot in Größe 5.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neuer Laptop + Zubehör
Neue Digicam + Zubehör
P&M Specialist Softbait + Red Arc 10200

mfg Flo


----------



## Sebastian R. (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachdem letzte Woche Power Pro, sowie 30 Kopytos und 15 Twister mit jeweils passenden Haken ankamen habe ich heute meine ersten Rapalas erhalten 

Bald folgen Rute, Rolle, weitere Köder und hoffentlich im November die erfolgreiche Prüfung:vik:

Nen schönen Tag wünsche ich noch!


----------



## Hackersepp (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vor der Prüfung schon so "Ködergeil" ???  - es wird ja immer crasser :q#6


----------



## Sebastian R. (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hachja, was will man machen
Ich wollte einfach die 1x Versandkosten ausnutzen...

Ausserdem erschienen mir 13Euro für 3x 12cm Husky Jerk als angemessen


----------



## Viper5684 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab mir gegönnt nach meinem abi:
-meine fischereiprüfung
-karpfenrute chub outkast 3,5lbs + shimano 4000 twin power (im nachhinein bereue ich es, weil ich ne baitrunner hätte nehmen sollen wegen der größeren spule und kurbel, was auch besser anner ostsee ist für die brassen im mai) + 0,30mm stroft-mono & 0,12 fireline smoke
-berkley skeletor 2-12gr 3,00m + shimano stradic 2500 FB (mein bester einkauf) + 0,12 fireline smoke & 0,22mm stroft-mono
-4 illex-wobbler (2xbonnie 95, watermonitor 85 und freddie catwalk 95)
-n ganzes arsenal an t-rig & DS ködern + die dazugehörigen bleie

zur guter letzt meinen kontoauszug und nen neuen job im nachhinein, damit ich wieder auf schwartze zahlen komme xD


----------



## Viper5684 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Sebastian R. schrieb:


> Nachdem letzte Woche Power Pro, sowie 30 Kopytos und 15 Twister mit jeweils passenden Haken ankamen habe ich heute meine ersten Rapalas erhalten
> 
> Bald folgen Rute, Rolle, weitere Köder und hoffentlich im November die erfolgreiche Prüfung:vik:
> 
> Nen schönen Tag wünsche ich noch!


wo machste deine prüfung? ich mach se nämlich auch im november


----------



## Sebastian R. (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> wo machste deine prüfung? ich mach se nämlich auch im november



Es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich meine Prüfung passend zum Studienbeginn in Bonn ablegen werde.

Viel Erfolg Dir, adios!


----------



## Veit (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist zwar Off Topic, aber nehmt es mir nicht übel: Ich prognostiziere jedem, der sich als Angelneuling gleich an vergleichsweise schwierige Methoden wie das Spinnfischen oder Karpfenangeln heranwagt, dass die Erfolge sehr zu wünschen übrig lassen werden.
Ich habe mal ganz klein angefangen, keinen in der Familie gehabt der angelt und auch keine anderen Angler gekannt. Was hab ich mich über meine große Brasse gefreut, nachdem ich zuvor ewig nur Ukeleis, Rotaugen und kleine Döbel gefangen hatte. Und ich hab gerne drauf geangelt, zwei Jahre lang. Dann wurden die Karpfen und Schleien in den umliegenden Dorfteichen interessant, auch das mehrere Jahre lang. Bis ich irgendwann den Dreh raushatte, wie man die großen Carps auf Ansage fängt. Nebenbei hab ich mir die Nächte unheimlich gerne mit Aalangeln vertrieben. Allmählich wurde dann aber das Spinnfischen interessant, was mich nun vielleicht für immer gefangen halten wird. Heute kann ich auf Ansage Zander und Hechte fange und bin mir sicher, dass ich das nicht so gut könnte, wenn ich nicht die komplette Anglerlaufbahn von der Ukelei zum Wels hinter mir hätte. 
Wenn ich den heutigen Trend sehe, dass es am besten sofort der Großwaller oder der Zander sein muss und schon vor der Angelprüfung Gummiffische und Wobbler gekauft werden, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Soll echt keine böswillige Kritik an die Neulinge sein, sondern nur meine Gedanken nach nun mittlerweile über 10 Jahren Vollblutangeln.
Vielleicht ja auch mal ein Anstoß für nen gesonderten Thread, hier gehörts ja eigentlich nicht rein.


----------



## Sebastian R. (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> [...]und schon vor der Angelprüfung Gummiffische und Wobbler gekauft werden, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


Meine Frage wäre jetzt ob es einen Unterschied macht die Köder vor oder nach der Prüfung zu kaufen?
Ich nutze meine freie Zeit bis zum Studium um mich zu informieren, mir Material zuzulegen und zumindest Theorie zu lernen, um zum Studienbeginn nicht noch übermässig damit beschäftigt zu sein.

Mich reizt Spinnfischen einfach deutlich mehr als die Angelei auf Rotfeder, Brasse o.ä., daher die Entscheidung. (Übrigens habe ich auch ein paar Rotaugen/Rotfedern/Brassen aus dem Wasser geholt, so ist es nicht)
Ich weiß auch, dass ich einen Schneidertag nach dem anderen habe werde, jedoch werde ich wohl nicht die richtige Köderführung lernen, wenn ich mich mit der Feederrute an den Rhein setze...
Nach Barschen und dem ersten Hecht habe ich einfach Blut geleckt und will lernen.

Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was soll einem das bringen erstmal klein mit dem Stippen anzufangen, wenn man sowieso weiß das man aktiv angeln möchte? |kopfkrat

Das hat ungefähr so viel miteinander zu tun wie Feldhockey und Tennis.

Bekenne mich auch dazu nie ein Rotauge gefangen zu haben. Und ich hab da meiner Meinung auch für mich nichts großartiges verpasst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Veit hat im wesentlichen schon recht, seine Historie, meine auch ähnlich! 
Wenn man nicht mit kleinen Fischen gelernt hat an der Rute umzugehen, das Verhalten der Fische und sein eigenes bis zum Reflexartigen trainiert und verbessert, dann wird es mit schwierigeren Angelarten mit hoher Konzentrationsnotwendigkeit und richtigen Entscheidugnen+Reaktionen im Millisekundenbereich nichts, so einfach ist das keinem in die Wiege gelegt. Damit hat Veit einfach recht, und richtig deftige Drills mit kräftigen Fischen wird man ohne Erfahrungspolster kaum bestehen, wenn dann nur mit viel viel Glück, was aber auch nicht mit dem Mehlsack ausgeschüttet wird. Hier spukt natürlich die Abriss+Verangelungsgefahr durch das fanatische Raubfischanglerherz. 

Davon ab: natürlich soll jeder die interessierende Angelart wählen, wo es wirklich Spaß machen soll!   
Was aber wieder leicht passieren kann: Einer der tausend Threads "Ich angele zig Wochen Kunstköder xy und habe keinen Biss ". 
Das passiert selbst routinierten Spinnfischern von Zeit zu Zeit, aber ob ein Einsteiger das durchsteht, und das ohne zu murren? 
Nichts ist so erfolgreich wie der Erfolg :vik: - das kann man in kleinen Schritten leichter erreichen, z.B. über Forellenangeln an gut besetzten Teichen usw. 

Wenn der Anfang aber schon gemacht ist, die Willensstärke besteht, sich auf jeden Fall durchzubeissen - dann los! 
Einen besseren Infokanal als hier im AB gibt es nicht, noch besser ist nur das persönliche Guiding, wo jemand einen unter die Fittiche nimmt.


----------



## Veit (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ WW: Sicher sollte man nichts tun, wozu man keine Lust hast. Aus meiner persönlichen Sicht hat mir die lange Anglerlaufbahn, bis ich zum Spinnfischen kam aber sehr, sehr viel gebracht. Man lernt dabei viel, zum Beispiel ein Gewässer richtig zu lesen. Das ist beim Spinnfischen wegen der schwieriger zu erzielenden Fangerfolge nicht so einfach, wenn natürlich auch nicht unmöglich. Auch hilft es einem unheimlich viel, über Verhalten und Lebensweise der Friedfische, als potenzielle Beute der Räuber genau bescheid zu wissen. Nicht zuletzt ist ein 70er Karpfen am 14er Vorfach auch das beste Training für jeden Drill mit großen Raubfischen.
Viele bekannte Raubfischangler (z.Bsp. Isaiasch) waren übrigens auch mal sehr gute Stipper.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Veit schrieb:


> Nicht zuletzt ist ein 70er Karpfen am 14er Vorfach auch das beste Training für jeden Drill mit großen Raubfischen.


Yeah, das rockt :vik:, vor allem bei Flußkarpfen und/oder Schuppi-Wildkarpfenformen!
Wenn die dann noch sprungkräftig sind ... :k mehr geht kaum an Fun&Adrenalin.


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also für mich ist das ein klarer Fall von "Ich musste durch diese harte Schule gehen, dann müsst ihr's auch". :q

Heute ist ben vieles einfacher, Angelmethoden sind in der Theorie gut beschrieben und nachvollziehbar, man hat Internet etc. Und ob man seine Reflexe nun an kleinen Weissfischchen oder Barschen trainiert ist doch im Endeffekt komplett egal. Die Superfänge werden sich am Anfang halt nicht einstellen, ich weiß nicht so recht, ob einem da die Erfahrung aus dem Stippen, Matchen oder sonstwie stationär angeln so groß auszahlt. #c

Wo ich allerdings recht gebe, das Lesen des Gewässers, aber vorallem das ganze Gefummle beim Angeln mit Knoten und so weiter wird natürlich gut trainiert. Ich hatte ja auch einen sehr guten Guide und hätte mich wohl auf eigene Faust sehr schwer getan an so nem schwierigen Gewässer wie der Weser.

Mir hat das Meeresangeln und Pilken viel gebracht. Ist im Endeffekt ja dem jiggen sehr ähnlich oder gleich, mit Grundkontakt fischen und über die Köderführung zum Biss reizen. Warten bis das Aalglöckchen klingelt - da lernt man im Bezug aufs Spinnfischen ja eher wenig.

Aber ist mal ne sehr interessante Diskussion, die mich ja auch betrifft, als quasi "Angler der neuen Schule".


----------



## Viper5684 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Veit schrieb:


> Ist zwar Off Topic, aber nehmt es mir nicht übel: Ich prognostiziere jedem, der sich als Angelneuling gleich an vergleichsweise schwierige Methoden wie das Spinnfischen oder Karpfenangeln heranwagt, dass die Erfolge sehr zu wünschen übrig lassen werden.
> Ich habe mal ganz klein angefangen, keinen in der Familie gehabt der angelt und auch keine anderen Angler gekannt. Was hab ich mich über meine große Brasse gefreut, nachdem ich zuvor ewig nur Ukeleis, Rotaugen und kleine Döbel gefangen hatte. Und ich hab gerne drauf geangelt, zwei Jahre lang. Dann wurden die Karpfen und Schleien in den umliegenden Dorfteichen interessant, auch das mehrere Jahre lang. Bis ich irgendwann den Dreh raushatte, wie man die großen Carps auf Ansage fängt. Nebenbei hab ich mir die Nächte unheimlich gerne mit Aalangeln vertrieben. Allmählich wurde dann aber das Spinnfischen interessant, was mich nun vielleicht für immer gefangen halten wird. Heute kann ich auf Ansage Zander und Hechte fange und bin mir sicher, dass ich das nicht so gut könnte, wenn ich nicht die komplette Anglerlaufbahn von der Ukelei zum Wels hinter mir hätte.
> Wenn ich den heutigen Trend sehe, dass es am besten sofort der Großwaller oder der Zander sein muss und schon vor der Angelprüfung Gummiffische und Wobbler gekauft werden, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Soll echt keine böswillige Kritik an die Neulinge sein, sondern nur meine Gedanken nach nun mittlerweile über 10 Jahren Vollblutangeln.
> Vielleicht ja auch mal ein Anstoß für nen gesonderten Thread, hier gehörts ja eigentlich nicht rein.



ich glaube das bezieht sich auf mich...
das konntest du nicht wissen und alle anderen auch nicht...also
1. ich habe bereits einen polnischen angelschein, mit dem ich 6-8 mal im jahr in polen angeln gehe und das sehr sehr intensiv. jetzt im herbst gehts nochma an die ostsee auf die fetten barsche
2. in brandenburg brauche ich keinen fischereischein für friedfisch und deswegen die karpfenrute 

PS: ich angel seit meinem 4 lebensjahr...das kommt auf ca 16 jahre angelerfahrung. somit habe ich schon riesige karpfen gezogen und steige deswegen auf härteres gerät um.
meine erste rute war eine vom flohmarkt...dann eine cormoran für 79DM und die habe ich bis heute noch und verwende sie als köderfischrute


----------



## maesox (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Jungs,konzentriert euch doch wieder auf Wesentliche u zeugt eure Neuerwerbungen!!!!!#h*


----------



## Sebastian R. (7. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na dann will ich den Thread mal weiterführen

Gestern bei mir eingetroffen:
Shimano Speedmaster 270 H
Shimano Stradic 4000 FB
Einige Mepps sowie Schleifsteinchen und etwas Monofile...

Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geilo... #6

Um das Teil beneide ich Dich... :l


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mein erstes Belly zum Angeln auf Hecht, Barsch... und vielleicht auch zum Schwimmbrotangeln|kopfkrat


----------



## Pike-Piekser (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






Deps Killercompass+Lucky Craft Pointer 112


----------



## Bobster (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...goile Teile ....
...mal locker nen hunni.

endlich sieht man hier auch mal nen Deps.

...schon den "Balisong Minnow" von Deps gefischt ?

Bobster


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schönes JDM.....


----------



## Pfandpirat (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Deps Killercompass



Für welchen Einsatzzweck hast du den gekauft? 

Das 180°-Retrieve vom Killercompas ist schon genial (soweit ich das in den Videos gesehen habe).
Der beste Einsatzzweck wär für mich die Uferangelei, um bspw. gegenüberliegende Uferstellen oder Kanten "quer" abzufischen aber dafür ist er einfach zu teuer - im Falle eines Hängers.
Vom Boot ist die Eigenschaft ja irgendwie schon wieder überflüssig, da ich mich da ja sowieso frei positionieren kann.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Bobster 

nein, leider noch nicht bisher nur Buzzjet, Radscale, Basirisky und Spinner Baits. Die Aktion des Balisong ist jedoch interessant!

@ Pfandpirat

Einsatzgebiete sind u.a. gegenüberliegende Ufer, das Fischen unter Büschen, aber auch vom Boot kommte er zum Einsatz.
Mit dem Boot bist du sicher flexibeler in der Platzwahl, doch kannst du den Köder dann noch variantenreicher einsetzen. Wenn du interessante Kanten nicht direkt anfahren möchtest, um die Fische möglicher Weise nicht zu beunruhigen, kann man mit dem Köder bis 90° zur Struktur, fast parallel fischen.


----------



## NoSaint (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So die Fireblood 4000 Fa ist heute bei mir angekommen *freu*


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch, schöne Rolle! Von wo ist die denn jetzt?


----------



## NoSaint (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die hab ich vom Fachversand Stollenwerk, zwar etwas teurer als die aus At aber dafür ist der versand wesentlich schneller


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab gestern eine niegelnagel neue Penn Slammer 360 bei ebay.com fuer 80 US$ geschossen :vik:


----------



## maesox (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes*.....sehr,sehr nice!!!!!!!!!*



_Habe mir für meine Schlepptouren auf Hecht in der kalten Jahreszeit und für den Schwedentrip nächstes Jahr auch was gegönnt!!_

http://img206.*ih.us/img206/825/anzugqj4.jpg


----------



## maesox (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

119€ und 80$ ist ein Unterschied!! 

*Außerdem stirbt eine Penn Slammer nieeeee!!!#6*


----------



## maesox (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vielleicht kann er mal was dazu sagen,wieviel ihn das Ganze gekostet hat!! ;-)) Jetzt interessierts mich!! ))


----------



## j-c-w (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

auch ich konnte der Versuchung nicht widerstehen und hab ein paar "kleine" Jungs in meine Kiste aufgenommen, drei davon habens beim Einfischen schon ordentlich krachen lassen


----------



## maesox (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@j-c-w

Für mich ists nicht ersichtlich!! :-((


----------



## j-c-w (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jetzt aber oder ?


----------



## maesox (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Super!!!#6


----------



## Bobster (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...der Spiegler sieht lecker aus :q

Bobster


----------



## Hackersepp (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ j-c-w: tolle jerks, wo hast du denn die her? Bzw. wie heissen denn die schmuckstücke?:l


----------



## Pike-Piekser (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich nehme an von jerkbait.com

Snackjerk Waver, Snackjerk Jumbo, AC-Custombait Carp und BBZ1


----------



## Chrizzi (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ j-c-w mit welcher Rute fischt du den BBZ ? Mit seinen 4,5oz ist das ja kein Leichtgewicht. 

Sorry wegen dem OT.


----------



## Hackersepp (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vielen Dank! Gerade gestern habe ich meinen ersten Jerkhecht mit 80cm gefangen. - ich bin infiziert!


----------



## j-c-w (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mit der Firejerk von jerkbait.com

Der Karpfen is sau teuer, aber mega geil !

Den BBZ hab ich mal zum testen gekauft, läuft geil und hat auch schon gut was gebracht, aber die Haken sind viel zu klein.

Aber das geilste ist, wenn ein Hecht auf den dicken Jumbo knallt und das an der Oberfläche :vik:
Aber wiegt ebenfalls ordentlich was


----------



## maesox (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jerkbait.com..........jerkbait.com.........jerkbait.com......


Glaube manche bekommen ne Provision hier ;-)))


----------



## Gorcky (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



maesox schrieb:


> jerkbait.com..........jerkbait.com.........jerkbait.com......
> 
> 
> Glaube manche bekommen ne Provision hier ;-)))


 
Hehe. Kann gut sein!!!  Naja, jetzt wo der Marc auch noch auf der "Raubfisch DVD" ist... :m


----------



## maesox (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

......hab manchmal echt das Gefühl,sorry!!#d


----------



## j-c-w (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

achja, den BBZ hat Marc nicht 

Aber mal im Ernst, wenn es die Sachen nur da gibt, was soll ich denn dann schreiben ?
Geklaut beim Nikolaus ?
Aber in Zukunft tue ich es auch gerne per PM.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> wenn man versand und den ganzen steuer/zollkram dazu rechnet und im vergleich in deutschland für ne neue 360er mit problemloser umtausch und garantieabwicklung auch nur noch 119euro bezahlt. lohnt sich das überhaupt noch?



Ja, weil meine Frau von da drueben kommt, fliege naechste wochen mal wieder rueber (Family+ein paar Tage auf Musky angeln), bin dazu beruflich mehrmals im Jahr dort, d.h. sie kostet mich effektiv 60 Euro weil ich sie selbst abhole.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



maesox schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann er mal was dazu sagen,wieviel ihn das Ganze gekostet hat!! ;-)) Jetzt interessierts mich!! ))



60 Euro, hole sie persoenlich ab... lasse solche Sachen immer zu meinen Schwiegereltern schicken. Entweder bringen die die dann mit, wenn sie uns hier besuchen, oder meine Frau, wenn sie mal wieder heimfaehrt, oder wenn ich beruflich oder privat in die gegend komme. und 60 Euros sind legal wg der Freigrenze, idR fische ich die Dinge dort auch mal Probe, bevor ich sie mitbringe... hab da immer ein bisschen Musky- & Bass-Tackle in der Garage von meinen "In-Laws" eingelagert....


----------



## maesox (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geschickte Sache!!!!#6#6


----------



## Carp0815 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hallo leute,
hab mir jetzt nach langer zeit auch mal wieder was gegönnt,
Rute: Markus Buchelt "Black Knight" 30-80g
Rolle: Shimano Tec 3000SFB
Schnur: 0,20 Tuf line xp yellow 9,1kg

jeder wird sich jetzt denken hä was ist markus buchelt?
das ist der chef vom stollenwerk und das ist seine kreierte rute!!
einfach spitze für solch nen preis!:vik:
Konnte die Combo schon mit einem 62ger hecht entjungfern 
gestern


----------



## Pernod (20. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Carp0815 schrieb:


> hä was ist markus buchelt?
> *das ist der chef vom stollenwerk*


 

|kopfkrat Ich denke mal , da hast du wohl was verpeilt.

( Würde ja sonst auch Fachversand Buchelt heissen. :q )


----------



## maesox (20. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Seit wann ist Markus der Chef beim Stolli ??? ))))

Vielleicht weiß Joachim Stollenwerk noch gar nichts davon!! loooool


----------



## Carp0815 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ach ja stimmr sorry verwechselt xD+
aber auf allemal klasse rute


----------



## King Wetzel (23. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab die Yad Stonehill Feeder/Spinn ist die gut 
Ps. hab leider kein bild


----------



## sp!nner (23. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Hab die Yad Stonehill Feeder/Spinn ist die gut
> Ps. hab leider kein bild



Die muss doch gut sein sonst hättest sie doch nicht gekauft oder?!?!? |uhoh:
Das sind mal die mit Abstand bescheuertsten Posts/Fragen wo man in Foren lesen kann-SRY!!! :v


----------



## Jerkman69 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Hab die Yad Stonehill Feeder/Spinn ist die gut
> Ps. hab leider kein bild





Feeder/Spinn??
Soll das eine Rute für beides sein? Kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen.|bigeyes


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jupp, ein super Teil wo du nur das Spitzenteil wechselst und schon spinnen oder feedern kannst...genial oder

mfg Flo


----------



## Jerkman69 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Jupp, ein super Teil wo du nur das Spitzenteil wechselst und schon spinnen oder feedern kannst...genial oder
> 
> mfg Flo




Man lernt nie aus!!!#6Was die sich alles einfallen lassen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

=Ironie

Aber das Konzept der Rute ist wirklich so

mfg Flo


----------



## Jerkman69 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> =Ironie
> 
> Aber das Konzept der Rute ist wirklich so
> 
> mfg Flo



Warum auch nicht. Ist bloss das erste Mal, dass ich von solch einer Rute höre. Wenn`s funktioniert.


----------



## King Wetzel (24. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich sach einfach nur super


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Puha....mich ahste damit überzeugt...werde gleich mal 2-3 anschaffen...


----------



## Stefan660 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal wieder ein Beitrag zum Thema:

Meine neue Rolle:






Importmodell aus den USA Revo SKT-L.
11 HPCR Lager 
195 Gramm Gewicht
Zentrifugalbremse


----------



## sp!nner (25. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mehr Bilder Stefan!!! Verdammt heisses Röllchen! #6
PS.Bilder etwas verkleinern..


----------



## maesox (25. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Deine Abu sieht mal richtig giftig aus!!! Sehr schön!!



TL
Matze


----------



## Striker1982 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mh so langsam bin ich auch mal komplet  
Red-Arc 10400
Rozemeijer Spin-it 300
Black-Cat Futteral 
http://img515.*ih.us/img515/424/p91800232lp0.jpg
http://img528.*ih.us/img528/992/p9180024or1.jpg


Würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand was zu der Rute sagen kann ich hab im Netz leider nix gefunden was mich weiterbringt macht aber so einen tollen eindruck , Futji Rollenhalter und Ringe und war auf Empfehlung von meinem Händler.


----------



## Stefan660 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mehr Bilder der Revo SKT-L:


----------



## sp!nner (26. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr Geil! #6


----------



## Deafangler (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo ,

gestern habe ich geile DS-Rute: Shimano Speedmaster-DROP SHOT-, 2,40 meter und 3-28 gramm Wurfgewicht gekauft. Morgen werde ich sehr spannend unter der Kennedybrücke am Außenalster mit dieser Rute auf Barsch und Zander dropshotten.#6


----------



## Hausmarke (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=91495&stc=1&d=1222961810

Moin,
heute ist meine Shimano Biomaster 8000 XSA gekommen.Daneben mal zum vergleich meine Twin Power 5000 FB.


----------



## Carp0815 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

moin,

hab mir jetzt mal schon vorzeitig zu weihnachten was gegönnt.
einsatzgebiet ist das leichte bis mittlere spinnern auf barsch forelle und zander.
vertical,twitch.

Rute Shimano Speed. 210MH 15-40Gr.:l
Rolle Shimano Technium 3000S:l
und die 2500 zum schweren spinnen:l

einfach zum verlieben

mfg nico


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich habe auch schon weihnachtsgeschenke gekauft!

shimano stradic 2500FB
berklex skeletor I
berkley fireline competition crystal
4illex wobbler
85 shaker gummifische
und allerhand kleinkram!!!


----------



## Carp0815 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja bei mir kommen jetzt noch einige illex und rapala forellen und barsch wobbler bis die 6cm dazu..
muss mir nur noch die richtigen rauspicken und warten biss es wieder ein weihnachtsangebot gibt...
wenn schon dann will ich auch was abstauben können in dem fall jetzt sinds die protzentexD
schwabe eben


----------



## maesox (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Diese hier :

Daiwa Zillion 100 SHL

http://img232.*ih.us/img232/3662/zillionfn5.png


----------



## Patrick83 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nett Nett!


----------



## maesox (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*...hab mich nur von euch anstecken lassen!!!|rolleyes|rolleyes*


----------



## Palerado (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir Anfang der Woche die Pen new concept Baitcaster und gestern die ABU Pro Max gegönnt.
Am Wochenende wird getestet.

War wirklich mal wieder Zeit meinen Einkaufstrieb zu befriedigen.


----------



## kohlie0611 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



maesox schrieb:


> Diese hier :
> 
> Daiwa Zillion 100 SHL
> 
> http://img232.*ih.us/img232/3662/zillionfn5.png


 

Guter Kauf!!!!#6


----------



## maesox (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

....irgendwie sind von der Zillion alle begeistert die sich fischen|bigeyes


----------



## Pike-Piekser (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Doch JDM?! Wo hast´n gekauft?


----------



## Molke-Drink (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Versucht bitte Katalogbilder NICHT zu verwenden,Reale sind schon besser da man sich besser ein Bild von größe etc machen kann.Wäre echt nett#6


----------



## Angel-Flo (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Striker1982:

Die Red Arc ist schon was feines oder ? ;+
Ich wollte die mir evtl. auch kaufen, wieviel hat die bei dir gekostet ?

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moment für 65€ zu bekommen, guck mal unter den Angeboten hier im Forum

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141001

mfg Flo


----------



## Rotzbarsch (13. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,
habe mir mal etwas kleines fürs Wallerangeln gegönnt.
Als Rute die Sänger UniCat Warlock Spin 3.15 m - 70-260g für 47 Euro,
und eine Multi,die Penn 875 LC für 65 Euro.Ich glaube für den Preis kann man zufrieden sein.:m


----------



## sc00b (14. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ALso ich habe mir : 

*SOSY Softbait Wobbler 13,95 €

**MA-SO-CA Kunstköder (Spinner) DJS-17-1 6,20 €

**Cormoran Shimura PM45, 12cm, fire tiger 6,95€

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund fürs DS angeln 

**Sänger Rolle, Iron Claw DS- R 800 64,95€

hier ein paar Bilder:









*


----------



## Lorenz (14. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi |wavey:


heut mittag war ich beim Zollamt (und danach angeln,äähhh...blanken  )

Super Believer 9" mit Twisterschwanz
2 Jake Squirrely-hechtdesign und in weiß
3 Darter irgendwas von Big Fork Lures |kopfkrat
Jointed Shallow Raider
Baby Shallow Raider


----------



## John Doe12 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo

Hab ihn letzter Zeit mal wieder kräftig zugeschlagen,frei nach dem Motto die Wirtschaft muss angekurbelt werden.

Ein Boot Pioneer 12 (gebraucht für 150€ da kann man doch nicht nein sagen)|bla:

Minn Kota Endura 30

74 Ah Batterie

Echolot Eagle Cuda 128

Stella 3000 (älteres Japanmodell)

So diese Jahr ist nichts mehr mit Geld ausgeben,sonst krieg ich wirklich mal Ärger mit der Regierung.

Martin


----------



## Breamhunter (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Martin F. schrieb:


> frei nach dem Motto die Wirtschaft mus angekurbelt werden.



So sehe ich das auch |rolleyes

Habe mir mal ein paar Köder und was zum Baitcasten besorgt. Ich wollte mir erst bei Askari eine Revo holen. Dort gab es 20% Rabatt auf alles. Nach Auskunft des Verkäufers sind diese Rollen nicht am Lager, weil die Nachfrage zu gering ist. In der Vitrine lag aber eine Morethan Brazino und mehrere Stellas |rolleyes
Dann habe ich mir die Calayber-Baitcast mitgenommen und bin auf dem Rückweg noch bei meinem TD vorbei. Dort war zufällig diese Rolle im Angebot. :q


----------



## dodo12 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Sachen die ihr da kauft oder besser geagt gekauft habt!
will mir jetzt nächste wochze noch eine neue Rute zulegen, mal sehen welche habt ihr tipps??
budget wäre max. 50 euro.  (Schüler^^)#6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hmmm.......es gibt so viele Ruten für so viele Zwecke, was willst du für einen Tipp bekommen? Benutze die Bordsuche hier gibt es tausende Theareds mit Empfelunegn für Spinnruten. Wenn du da nichts findest oder genau weißt was für eine Rute du möchtest für deine Zweck bzw. welche Eigenschaften sie dafür haben muss, eröffne doch einfach einen neuen Theared. Wo du mal außer deinem Budget das Einsatzgewässer, die Köder und deinen Zielfisch schilderst, weitere Details kommen dann von ganz alleine. Denn dafüfr ist dieser Theared eigtl. nicht vorgesehen. Viel Glück bei deiner Suche.

mfg Flo


----------



## PureContact (16. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Schöne Sachen die ihr da kauft oder besser geagt gekauft habt!
> will mir jetzt nächste wochze noch eine neue Rute zulegen, mal sehen welche habt ihr tipps??
> budget wäre max. 50 euro.  (Schüler^^)#6


Spro Passion 
Kommt eben dann auf das WG an...


----------



## kohlie0611 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, wenn euch noch kein passendes Weihnachtsgeschenk für euch selbst eingefallen ist hab ich hier ne Kleinigkeit :
http://cgi.ebay.com/3-16-Armageddon...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Castaic hat ja jeder:q


----------



## drehteufel (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> So, wenn euch noch kein passendes Weihnachtsgeschenk für euch selbst eingefallen ist hab ich hier ne Kleinigkeit :
> http://cgi.ebay.com/3-16-Armageddon...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dafür will der mindestens 400$?#q


----------



## Chrizzi (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Dafür will der mindestens 400$?#q


 

Normal, es gibt in den Staaten ein paar Swimbaits die so arsch teuer sind. Also nicht wundern, wenn mal so ein Preis auftaucht.


----------



## kohlie0611 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dort muß es schon einen Markt für solche Köder geben, ich glaube kaum das einer aus Unwissenheit nen Swimmbait mit 400$ Stratpreis reinstellt.Ich vermute hier zu Lande kaum denkbar....


----------



## Chrizzi (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da gibt es einige teurere Swimbaits, hier mal ein paar wenige:
$74.99
$65 und $85
$85 und $100
$100
$100
$300


----------



## ~Michi~ (26. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neue Combo is jetzt komplett bei mir eingetroffen, eine Speedmaster AX Spinning 2.70m XH
und ne 4000er Twinpower FC mit ner geflochtenen Aspire Spinning, ich freu mich schon so auf den ersten Ausflug :l.

http://img185.*ih.us/img185/3631/p1000566cw3.jpg

http://img222.*ih.us/img222/8568/p1000567wc4.jpg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sieht nett aus, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja sieht gut aus


----------



## PureContact (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich finde die Rute ehrlich gesagt n bissi schwach... aber jedem das seine, wie ist sie denn ausbalanciert???


----------



## maesox (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Phil


Das glaub ich nicht





@Michi


Viel Spaß u dicke Fische damit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hackersepp (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schönes DIng! #6 Vorallem die neue Twinpower FC gefällt mir sehr!

Wie teuer war denn diese schöne Kombo , wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## jannisO (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PureContact schrieb:


> Ich finde die Rute ehrlich gesagt n bissi schwach... aber jedem das seine, wie ist sie denn ausbalanciert???


 

Das kann ich beim besten Willen nicht gerade bestätigen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Berti86 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

würde auch gern mal wissen was an der XH (EXTRAHEAVY) schwach sein soll??


----------



## PureContact (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



berti86 schrieb:


> würde auch gern mal wissen was an der xh (extraheavy) schwach sein soll??




ersetze shcwach durch lahm, nicht so dolle...


----------



## maesox (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Phil,kennst du die Rute????????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## John Doe12 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ok die Rute ist Top,ich fische sie seit 1,5 Jahren ca. erst mit einer 4000er TP FB und seit einem Jahr mit ner 4000er Stella FD,die 4000er Shimanos passen hervorragend zu der Rute.

Den ganzen Tag ermüdungsfrei fischen mit dieser Combo kein Problem.

Der einzige Nachteil ist das übertriebene WG es sind maximal 60-70 Gramm,ich habs mit nem Bulldawg getestet der ca 70 Gr. wiegt,da geht sie in die Knie und kraftvoll auswerfen sollte man lieber lassen,aber für solche Köder braucht man auch nen Besenstiel.

Naja ich lass mir grade eine bauen,Bilder gibts wenn sie fertig ist und dann bin ich auf den Unterschied gespannt,denn irgendwo müssen die 300 Flocken ja sein

Martin

@michi
In 6 Monaten frag ich dich nochmal nach der Rolle,wie sie sich bewährt hat,die hats mir nämlich auch angetan,sieht einfach geil aus und dazu die Einschraubkurbel top,darauf habe ich gewartet.


----------



## Komplize (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin moin 


allso ich habe mir vor zwei wochen 
die Speedmaster  Mort Manie geschossen
50-100 wg bei 3m 
ich kann nur sagen die hölle ein super stock

leider kein Photo da die Digi kaputt is


----------



## Matthias87 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute gabs mal wieder was neues, Ne Daiwa Steez 103HL


----------



## ~Michi~ (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also am Wasser war ich bisher ja noch nicht aber die Combo ist meiner Meinung nach Top ich denke nicht das es dort zu problemen kommt da sie noch leichter ist (fast 100g) als meine alte Combo Zanderstick+RedArc, ich empfinde sie sogar als angenehm leicht find das passt super zusammen |rolleyes.

Von der Speedmaster bin ich auch sehr angetan ich find das Ding is wirklich Straff und hat ne Menge Power. Im Gegensatz zu meiner alten Crypton Magic Zanderstick auf jedenfall eine Verbesserung. Den Griff fand ich allerdings bei der alten Speedmaster schöner aber das is ja Geschmackssache.

Die Twinpower FC läuft sowas von super das hab ich bei meinen bisherigen Rollen so noch nicht gesehen ich bin wirklich mehr als zufrieden damit und würde sie mir jederzeit wieder kaufen. Vom Aussehen mal abgesehen die schaut nämlich dabei auch noch Sahne aus :m. Alles in allem kein Vergleich zu meiner alten 4000er Red Arc. Das von einigen so oft angeprangerte Spiel in der Kurbel konnte ich bisher bei meiner Rolle noch nicht feststellen, keine Ahnung ob dieses Problem erst nach längerer nutzung auftritt |rolleyes.

Bezahlt hab ich insgesamt 459,85.-

Twinpower FC 4000 hat 244,95.-
Speedmaster 270 AX Spinning XH 154,95.-
Aspire Dyneema Spinning 300m 59,95.-

Ich für meinen Teil bin mehr als zufrieden und denke das die Rute auch am Wasser ne super Figur machen wird da ja einige auch schon den Vorgänger gefischt haben und doch sehr zufrieden mit der Rute sind.


----------



## rallye-vid (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



~Michi~ schrieb:


> Aspire Dyneema Spinning 300m 59,95.-



Unglaublich, wieviel Geld ihr für Schnüre ausgibt.. #d

300m GF Powerline 34EUR und fürn Rest noch ein paar Köder.


----------



## ~Michi~ (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Normalerweise geb ich nicht soviel Geld für eine Schnur aus aber ich wollte mir die Schnur mal anschauen da ich bisher noch nie eine Schnur von Shimano gefischt habe ne dauerlösung wird das sicher nicht sein dafür ist mir die Schnur dann doch zu teuer #6. Aber vom ersten Eindruck macht die Schnur eine verdammt gute Figur wie das ganze dann aber im Einsatz aussieht mit Festigkeit, Abrieb, Farbe ect. weiss ich natürlich noch nicht das muss die Zeit dann zeigen.

Aber immerhin war die Schnur für den Preis in einem netten Metaldöschen das is doch auch schon was :m.


----------



## rallye-vid (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Willst du wissen was so ein Metalldöschen in der Herstellung kostet?


----------



## ~Michi~ (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nein das dann lieber doch nicht sonst kommen mir noch die Tränen :m.

Wie gesagt eigentlich hab ich die Schnur nur bestellt weil ich mir mal eine Shimano Schnur anschauen wollte da ich diese bisher noch nie gehabt habe und ich keine Lust gehabt habe extra nur für die Schnur noch bei nem anderen Shop zu bestellen |rolleyes.

Aber ne Dauerlösung wird das wohl nicht werden es sei denn die Schnur hält sehr sehr lange :m. Sonst werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch wieder die Powerpro zulegen da diese sehr viel billiger und trotzdem extrem gut ist.


----------



## The_Pitbull (28. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo dann werd ich jawohl der Spitzenreiter sein mit einer Stroft GTP 100m-25euronen#h.Gruß Pitti


----------



## drehteufel (28. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hallo dann werd ich jawohl der Spitzenreiter sein mit einer Stroft GTP 100m-25euronen#h.Gruß Pitti


 
Das wirst Du, allerdings hast Du dann auch wirklich eine Topschnur, fische sie selbst und bin mehr als zufrieden. Die Powerline kenne ich nicht, alternativ könnte man sich auch die Power Pro aus den USA bestellen, die man da immer für einen guten Kurs bekommt.


----------



## The_Pitbull (28. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja ich seh das auch etwas anders als rallye zb ich gib lieber bischen mehr für gute Schnur zb aus als Köder.Und dann lieber Köder den ich wirklich vertraue aber jedem so wie er es braucht.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Es gibt an paar Dinge, an denen "hängt" beim Anglen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes der Erfolg...

Schnur, Wirbel, Vorfach, Karabiner, Haken werden oft unterschätzt, und das Geld dann eher in Rute und Rolle investiert weil man das ja eher sieht. Wenn der Fisch aber erst mal dran ist sind es oft die Kleinigkeiten, die entscheiden...


----------



## drehteufel (28. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Deswegen kaufe ich schon seit langem nur noch Artikel, die sich bei vielen Anglern bewährt haben. Das kann man leicht z.B. in Foren nachlesen und legt somit den Grundstein für eine erfolgreiche Fischerei.
Damit bin ich sehr gut gefahren, Fischverluste auf Grund von Unzulänglichkeiten des Materials sind für mich ein Fremdwort und das Vertrauen in die eigene Montage steigt ungemein.


----------



## Komplize (28. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin moin

@ Pittbull

Spitzenreiter bist du nicht mit deinen 25 euronen|uhoh:|uhoh:
das bin dann glaube ich mit einer MICHEL&PETZON
preis:29euro

:vik:
aber trotzdem geld fängt keine Fische


----------



## GuidoOo (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War heute mal in Kaki =) nen bissel shoppen..und heraus kam:
Penn Sargus 4000 für 70€ Daiwa INfinity Q (für einen Freund)
189.99€ , eine Abu Accu-Flex Watjacke 55€ , Spiderwire Code Red 0.017ner 200m 17€ und diverser Kleinkram:
Kosten insgesamt: 380€ und nen paar Cents


----------



## Patrick83 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tach!
Ist zwar nicht viel und nicht groß,Aber große Freude werde ich schon dran haben...!!!!!
Einmal die "rote" Spiderwire 14ner (200m),und 2 richtig schöne große Wobbler im Barschdesign!!
Räuber ich komme!!!


----------



## kohlie0611 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> War heute mal in Kaki =) nen bissel shoppen..und heraus kam:
> Penn Sargus 4000 für 70€ Daiwa INfinity Q (für einen Freund)
> 189.99€ , eine Abu Accu-Flex Watjacke 55€ , Spiderwire Code Red 0.017ner 200m 17€ und diverser Kleinkram:
> Kosten insgesamt: 380€ und nen paar Cents


 
Das sind die Hilo Jerks nehm ich mal an?Interessant, kannst ja mal berichten ob du mit den Teilen klar kommst?
Gruß Carsten


----------



## drehteufel (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> War heute mal in Kaki =) nen bissel shoppen..und heraus kam:
> Penn Sargus 4000 für 70€ Daiwa INfinity Q (für einen Freund)
> 189.99€ , eine Abu Accu-Flex Watjacke 55€ , Spiderwire Code Red 0.017ner 200m 17€ und diverser Kleinkram:
> Kosten insgesamt: 380€ und nen paar Cents


 
Der Preis für die Infinity ist heiß. Ist das ne 2000er oder 3000er?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sicher die 3000er, da kommt ein neues Modell, soweit ich weiss aber bei der 2000er nicht, deswegen gibt es die wohl auch nicht im Ausverkauf...


----------



## GuidoOo (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mensch stefane  bist einfach zu gut^^
Ja ist die 3000er.
die Jerks konnte ich auchnicht links liegen lassen bei nem Preis von 5 euro pro stück...
werde morgen die meiste zeit des tages aufm see verbringen und auch unteranderem die jekrs testen...bin mal gepannt, wie abu es geschaft hat, die optik des Hi-lo mit guten Laufeigenschaften zu kombinieren =)

also bericht kommt...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> Daiwa INfinity Q (für einen Freund)
> 189.99€



YES!
DANKE!!!!!!!!!:m:m:m


----------



## feeder67 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> War heute mal in Kaki =) nen bissel shoppen..und heraus kam:
> Penn Sargus 4000 für 70€ Daiwa INfinity Q (für einen Freund)
> 189.99€ , eine Abu Accu-Flex Watjacke 55€ , Spiderwire Code Red 0.017ner 200m 17€ und diverser Kleinkram:
> Kosten insgesamt: 380€ und nen paar Cents


hi ich war ebenfalls in kaki stand beim kauf der rollen neben dir.hatte die die sargus auch im auge hab mich dann für die ryobi zauber 4000 entschieden mit 0,12und auf einer e spule 0,14 spider wire code red zur shimano diaflash ex 300xh.wenn der weg nicht so weit wäre für mich fast 800km zu fahren wäre ich öfter da.gruß joachim


----------



## PureContact (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fanne schrieb:


> Ich habe heute gekauft
> 
> 1 Pfund Butter
> 1 Brot
> ...


Wieso gibt es eigentlich immer solche Flachzangen, die meinen einen extrem lustigen Post hinzurotzen, der nicht einmal ansatzweise ein zucken meiner Mundwinkel bewirkt???#q


----------



## Viper5684 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@purecontact...solange es immer welche gibt, die da drauf eingehen, wird sich nix ändern 

@all, die die code red haben...
könnt ihr mal schreiben, wie ihr die schnur findet...überlege mir die schnur auch zuzulegen...

lg


----------



## Achim_68 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PureContact schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es eigentlich immer solche Flachzangen, die meinen einen extrem lustigen Post hinzurotzen, der nicht einmal ansatzweise ein zucken meiner Mundwinkel bewirkt???#q



Kein Grund sich im Ton zu vergreifen....


----------



## GuidoOo (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei mir haben sich die mundwinkel bewegt...allerdings nach unten^^

Ach so schnell trifft man sich wieder 
Die Code Red sieht jedenfalls Affengeil aus auf der Sargus
Und außerdem hab ich heute mit ihr 4 Stunden gefischt,
und sie hat NOCH keine Farbe verloren...vllt haben die da mal was verbessert =)


----------



## PureContact (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Kein Grund sich im Ton zu vergreifen....



Solch Geistige OT Ausdünstungen bleiben ungerügt, und ich bekomm wieder den Mund verboten, weil ich mich im *Ton* vergriffen habe...
ehrlich gesagt finde ich das witzlos und nicht in Ordnung, aber das ist nunmal das Los des Internets, da jeder irgendetwas ausgedachtes und unpersöliches annonym verfassen kann


Aber jetzt mal back to Topic...


http://img91.*ih.us/img91/9486/dsc00152vj7.jpg
Der Topwater der ganz obe auf der Schachtel liegt, und die kompleete Tasche gabs bei meir gestern...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gibt es das Foto auch ein kleines bisschen kleiner?


----------



## PureContact (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bitte sehr


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



~Michi~ schrieb:


> Die Twinpower FC läuft sowas von super das hab ich bei meinen bisherigen Rollen so noch nicht gesehen ich bin wirklich mehr als zufrieden damit und würde sie mir jederzeit wieder kaufen. Vom Aussehen mal abgesehen die schaut nämlich dabei auch noch Sahne aus :m. Alles in allem kein Vergleich zu meiner alten 4000er Red Arc. Das von einigen so oft angeprangerte Spiel in der Kurbel konnte ich bisher bei meiner Rolle noch nicht feststellen, keine Ahnung ob dieses Problem erst nach längerer nutzung auftritt |rolleyes.



Spule festhalten und dann mal an der Kurbel wackeln. Wenn die Kurbel sich kein Stück bewegt hast du Glück gehabt!

Glückwunsch zur Combo, hoffe daß die das Zinkgetriebe nicht all zu bald um die Ohren fliegt...


----------



## Grundangler85 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@PureContact
ist das ein LC Sammy ?


----------



## ~Michi~ (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Spule festhalten und dann mal an der Kurbel wackeln. Wenn die Kurbel sich kein Stück bewegt hast du Glück gehabt!
> 
> Glückwunsch zur Combo, hoffe daß die das Zinkgetriebe nicht all zu bald um die Ohren fliegt...



Nope bewegt sich kein Stück is genauso fest wie vorher bei meiner RedArc auch. Mit dem Zink Getriebe, keine Ahnung wird wohl die Zeit zeigen müssen, aber ich denke ja nicht das die da was verbauen was schon nach kurzer Zeit den Geist aufgibt zumindest kann ich mir das ehrlich gesagt nich vorstellen aber wissen tu ich das natürlich nich |kopfkrat.


----------



## PureContact (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Soo schlimm find ich den Thread ez a net, wens net intressiert, "einfach Klappe halten"...!
> 
> 
> 
> mfg Jerkfreak




|good:|good:|good:


----------



## maesox (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Phil

Schöne Bettwäsche!!!!:q:q:q:q:q....weißt ja von wem´s kommt

Sehr nice!!!#6#6 Langsam nimmte deine BC-Box echt Formen an!!#6





Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## flexmaster (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*





Ich weiß, kein Illex^^ Aber schöne Rapala:q


----------



## andy_Spro (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich habe mir heute eine shimano beastmaster 300xh 50-100g gegönnt werde si morgen mal ein werfen


----------



## danisus (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo @all

ich hab mir jetzt mal ne Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 :q und eine Sportex Huchen Deluxe gegönnt und noch ein paar Kleinteile Weihnachtsgeld sei Dank!







Grüße @ all


----------



## Johnnie Walker (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nur mal so, was hastn für die infinity ausgegeben^^?


----------



## Deafangler (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 habe ich auch seit Mai 2008, sehr starke Rolle#6#6#6und bin absolut zufrieden.
Zurzeit kann man in Kaltenkirchen bei Angelsport Moritz diese Rolle für 189,99 € kaufen.
Siehe mal www.moritz-nord.de/aktuelles.html


----------



## danisus (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Infinity hat mich 239 bei Gerlinger gekostet.
Moritz versendet net und laut aussage von dorschjaeger75 in nem anderen Thread is die dort schon Ausverkauft soll aber evtl. bis Freitag Nachschub kommen.


----------



## rallye-vid (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein paar 'kleine' Hechtköder, Abu Sorön STX40 & Megabass Zonk


----------



## drehteufel (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier auch was für die Tacklebox:


----------



## Leski (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

A paar Gummis,falls ma mal was abreisst |rolleyes


----------



## Tisie (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Wobbler, Marco #6 ... für den Gegenwert bekommt man sicher schon 'ne anständige Rolle, oder?! 

@Tobi: Ziemlich Kopyto-lastig Deine Auswahl 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Leski (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab schon noch genügen anderes Zeug das hab ich mir hald erst zugelegt.|rolleyes


----------



## drehteufel (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tisie schrieb:


> Schöne Wobbler, Marco #6 ... für den Gegenwert bekommt man sicher schon 'ne anständige Rolle, oder?!
> 
> 
> Gruß, Matthias


 
Nee, noch nicht ganz.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Nee, noch nicht ganz.



Das kommt sicher auf die Rolle an... #6


----------



## feeder67 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hallo auch bei mir gab es ein paar neuigkeiten.eine berkley jigolo in 3m mit 25-75 gr wg.mit red arc 10400 mit 0,12 powerline.eine berkley skeletor  2,70m mit 15-40 gr wg dazu eine red arc 10100 mit 0,10 powerline.eine shimano diaflash ex 300 xh wg 50-100gr mit ryobi zauber 4000 mit spiderwire code red 0,12. 

grüße und petri
feeder67


----------



## Hackersepp (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schön Schön , was ihr euch alles leistet |supergri


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



feeder67 schrieb:


> hallo auch bei mir gab es ein paar neuigkeiten.eine berkley jigolo in 3m mit 25-75 gr wg.mit red arc 10400 mit 0,12 powerline.eine berkley skeletor  2,70m mit 15-40 gr wg dazu eine red arc 10100 mit 0,10 powerline.eine shimano diaflash ex 300 xh wg 50-100gr mit ryobi zauber 4000 mit spiderwire code red 0,12.
> 
> grüße und petri
> feeder67



FETT!
Dickes Petri oder so


----------



## senne (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



feeder67 schrieb:


> hallo auch bei mir gab es ein paar neuigkeiten.eine berkley jigolo in 3m mit 25-75 gr wg.mit red arc 10400 mit 0,12 powerline.eine berkley skeletor 2,70m mit 15-40 gr wg dazu eine red arc 10100 mit 0,10 powerline.eine shimano diaflash ex 300 xh wg 50-100gr mit ryobi zauber 4000 mit spiderwire code red 0,12.
> 
> grüße und petri
> feeder67


 
Nicht schlecht hingelangt! Will dir deine Käufe nicht madig machen, aber ne 10100 auf der Skelli find ich ein bisl klein. 

Bei mir gibts heuer nichts:c
Gruß, Senne.


----------



## drehteufel (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*




senne schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht hingelangt! Will dir deine Käufe nicht madig machen, aber ne 10100 auf der Skelli find ich ein bisl klein.


 
Ich ehrlich gesagt auch, aber rein gewichtsmäßig passt sie gut...|rolleyes


----------



## feeder67 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ich ehrlich gesagt auch, aber rein gewichtsmäßig passt sie gut...|rolleyes


die red arc hab ich zu der skeli gekauft wenn sie nicht passt hätte ich noch daiwa exceler plus 2500e die noch an meiner damokles 15 bis 65 gr ist oder eine exceler 3000 ebenfalls an einer damokles aber 30 bis 80gr. #h


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo leute hab  gestern meine x blade bekommen sau geiles Teil.Wird nächste woche gleich mal getestet:vik:Gruß Pitti


----------



## NoSaint (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schaut ja soweit ziemlich interessant aus, aber der kork ist (wie auch in dem einen Bericht geschrieben) nicht grade sehr fein. Aber sonst echt nett! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Slotti (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Pitbull

die Rute war/ist gebraucht oder? Der dunkle Kork Vorgriff zeigt Gebrauchsspuren.


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jop sie ist gebraucht aber ich denk mal bei einem Preis von 80 euro hab ich nix falsch gemacht.Jetzt muß ich noch auffen Paket von Ussat warten da sind slottis,kopytos usw und ne 2500er Ersatzpule für meine Technium mgs drin.Und dann kanns endlich losgehenGruß Pitti


----------



## NoSaint (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ah okay, das ist dann wieder was anderes, dann nehm ich meinen post zurück!


----------



## John Doe12 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo

So das war jetzt auch die letzte Anschaffung für 2008.

Spinn System II 2,70m und 5-85 Gramm WG,mit einer 6+1 Beringung.

Aufgebaut von CMW,ich muss sagen ein Sahneteil,was die Verarbeitung angeht.
Fischen kann ich sie erst am WE,verdammt wieso ist heute erst Montag

Fotos gibts demnächst,die Handysoftware spackt gerade rum,keinen Nerv drauf.

Martin


----------



## drehteufel (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Martin F. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> So das war jetzt auch die letzte Anschaffung für 2008.
> 
> ...


 
Meine Handgebaute CTS ist heute mit dem Paketservice raus, vielleicht ist sie morgen da, werde dann gleich Fotos machen und einstellen.


----------



## drehteufel (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neue CTS EST in 9', WG 45-90g:











Rolle ist eine 3000er Daiwa Certate.


----------



## Striker1982 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich auch will 
Red-Arc 10400 für meine Spinrute mit PowerPro bespult 
Rozemeijer Spin-it 300 wird meine Raubfischangel Rolle dazu ist eine Exori Solid 35 auch mit PowerPro drauf

Black-Cat Futteral  

http://img515.*ih.us/img515/424/p91800232lp0.jpg

Dann noch ein paar Wobbler und Gummis  mal schaun was am Mo noch davon übrig ist ich las immer viel und gern im Wasser beim Spinangeln  
http://img338.*ih.us/img338/662/pc090001jv3.jpg


----------



## peitscher (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

uhhh da hast du eine gute kaufentscheidung getroffen!!!

ich hab mir letztens auf der karpfenmesse in braunfels das ehemanns brolly zipped front gekauft 3x fox worrior elite ruten, einen neuen bivy table, und jede menge neuer lecker blb boilies  

ich würd sagen die wintersession kann kommen 

lg christian


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das habe ich mir gestern schon mal vorzeitig selber zu Weihnachten geschenkt. `Ne schöne Webasto Standheizung für meinen roten Panzer! Nur wo sich das Ding im Motorraum verbirgt, kann ich nicht so wirklich erkennen. Fakt ist: Es funktioniert! Heute morgen hat mein Nachbar festgefrorenen Schneematsch von seinem Auto gekratzt, ich bin mit einem fetten Grinsen in mein mollig warmes Auto gestiegen....Wenn Blicke töten könnten...


----------



## Lümmy (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Musste mir auch mal wieder was gönnen:

Spro Seasons 5000 FD 530
Ikon Tenor 35000
Balzer Colonel NP Regenbogenforelle 11 cm
Sänger Spinnerbait Firetiger 
Bleie, Stahlvorfach

Gruß Lümmy#h

Achja, die Kopflampe gabs gratis dazu....


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine Infinity ist endlich aus dem hohen Norden in der Eifel angekommen:l


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Meine Infinity ist endlich aus dem hohen Norden in der Eifel angekommen:l


Schönes Ding!#6

Die fische ich auch, da wirst du viel Freude mit haben!


----------



## rallye-vid (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für die kalte Jahreszeit |krank:


----------



## Ulli3D (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich suche schon seit einer Weile eine Reiserute miteinem WG von 60 g. Gestern fiel mir nun eine Pezon & Michel Xspec extreme travel in die Hand, 4teilig, 20-60 g, 2,70 m. Ausgelegt für Stationär und Multi, genau das, was ich suchte allerdings, was daran eine Meeresrute sein soll, na ja. Verarbeitung und Qualität wie von P & M gewohnt. 

Fuji SICs und Rollenhalter, der übrigens die Position der Rolle in gewissen Grenzen ändern lässt, um eine Ausgewogenheit der Gewichtsverteilung zu erreichen.

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts und ich schwöre, das war die letzte Rute für diese Jahr 

An Stelle eigener Bilder, hier ein Link:

http://www.acheter-moins-cher.com/asp/produit100_rwt_p_670685.htm


----------



## crazyFish (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> ...
> Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts und ich schwöre, das war die letzte Rute für diese Jahr
> ...



Dann musst du dich aber die nächsten zweieinhalb Wochen arg zusammen reißen .


----------



## Ulli3D (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Stimmt, sind ja noch 13 Tage, an denen man so was kaufen könnte. #d

Ich sollte nicht so leichtfertig schwören :vik:


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

_Der Weihnachtsmann war da:vik:
_ [FONT=&quot]Shimano Speed Master Spinning 330 XH[/FONT]:l
[FONT=&quot]Spro Red Arc FS 1030 [/FONT]:l


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hurra, Hurra die Stella ist da.....


http://img166.*ih.us/img166/9231/img1409kopiejr2.th.jpg


http://img246.*ih.us/img246/7725/img1422uo6.th.jpg


http://img523.*ih.us/img523/1738/img1436ba6.th.jpg


http://img515.*ih.us/img515/3928/img1444oj4.th.jpg


----------



## drehteufel (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Flo: Fein fein, hat ja doch noch alles geklappt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir vor zwei Wochen eine Berkley Pulse Rute gekauft und das gute 
Stück am letzten Wochenende gleich eingeweiht. :q
TopTeil zum Zanderfischen mit Gummifisch!
http://img147.*ih.us/img147/823/wiederbelichtungvon1003we0.jpg
Copyright by fisshkoopp


----------



## Lonny (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr ein Eigenes Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht :q:k
Es ist so vor 1 Stunde Eingetroffen  |laola: 
Das GPS Bringt mich hoffendlich immer Sicher Heim 






Liebe Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Molke-Drink (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Als ich im Angleronlineboard online war gabs den Thread auch.Den fand ich sehr interessant.Also wer möchte kann ich sein neu erworbenes Tackle(Köder,Rute,Rollen,Schnüre) Einfach alles was mit Raubfisch zutun hat reinstellen.
> Wenn es geht mit Bild,wer will auch noch mit Preis!
> Ich fang mal mit Kopyto Realx in Größe 5 an.Kosten ca.9€
> ...




Zu den Angstdrillingen^^Hab ja viel schlechtes drüber gelesen das sie zu weit hinten sitzen und und und.Aber ich wollte es einfach mal testen,und nur deswegen konnte ich meinen ersten großhecht landen,er saß nähmlich nur am Angstdrilling und sehr knapp gehakt,also hätte der nicht so weit hinten geseßen wäre der weg,nurmal um das klar zu stellen:m


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RaubfischAngler 2 schrieb:


> _Der Weihnachtsmann war da:vik:
> _ [FONT=&quot]Shimano Speed Master Spinning 330 XH[/FONT]:l
> [FONT=&quot]Spro Red Arc FS 1030 [/FONT]:l



Ahhhhh die Combo kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor, damit wirst du jede Menge Spaß haben!


----------



## drehteufel (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Etwas für die Oberfläche:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Niedlich, ich mag die kleinen auch gern. Und die Bisse sind spektakulär!


----------



## drehteufel (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Niedlich, ich mag die kleinen auch gern. Und die Bisse sind spektakulär!


 
Hab damit noch nie gefischt, bin mal gespannt, ob die Barsche sie auch mögen. Aber ich schätze mal spätestens ein 25+ macht kurzen Prozess mit dem Sammy.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir gestern ne Power Pro 275m in 0,15mm gegönnt


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hab damit noch nie gefischt, bin mal gespannt, ob die Barsche sie auch mögen. Aber ich schätze mal spätestens ein 25+ macht kurzen Prozess mit dem Sammy.



Ich hatte bisher nur Hecht...

Und Rapfen mögen sie auch, fast vergessen!


----------



## fishingchamp (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Teile haben mir schon ein paar Barsche bis 40 cm gebracht!
Sind echt super!!!


----------



## drehteufel (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Die Teile haben mir schon ein paar Barsche bis 40 cm gebracht!
> Sind echt super!!!


 
Das wollte ich doch hören...#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die gute Knipex - die nehme ich auch, stark genug für Haken, und trotzdem sauberer Schnitt für 7*7-Stahl! #6


----------



## slowhand (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hurra, Hurra die Stella ist da.....



Geil! Die könnte mir auch gefallen...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hurra, Hurra die Stella ist da.....



Die Luna auch! :m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nice...Stefan 

Magst du in der IGoder auch hier mal verraten woran du bastelst und was die Rolle so werfen soll?


----------



## maesox (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ihr rüstet aber mächtig auf!!!!!!!!!|bigeyes Sehr nice!!!!!!#6

Habe mir eben auch noch einen Diver hinsichtlich meiner Schwedentour 2009 geordert.

http://img167.*ih.us/img167/6332/squirrlyburtrn6.jpg


Beste Grüße
Matze#h


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Weihnachtsmann kam heute mit dem großen gelben Tututauto vorbei und hat einen

Anaconda Carp Chair 

und eine

Shimano SUPER 1000GT-FA

abgworfen.

Den Chair wollte ich schon immer mal haben und da passt es prima ins Konzept, wenn man am 23.12. Geburtstag hat und die Eltern fragen "Was willst du haben?" :vik:

Und die Shimano gabs dann vom elterlichen Weihnachtsgeld, weil das Schwesterchen auch die Frage bezüglich des Geburtstagsgeschenkes gestellt hat und "eine Diablo IV Senso Spin 25" als Antwort bekam


----------



## Norge Fan (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Flo-Zanderkönig           

Sieht aus wie meine SW,nur die Kurbel ist filigraner .Welche Grösse haste Dir denn da zugelegt ? Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist die Stella 3000 FD.

Ist der Kopf der Spule, nicht auch anders?


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Die Teile haben mir schon ein paar Barsche bis 40 cm gebracht!
> Sind echt super!!!



sag mal ist das der Mediapark? Der Teich kommt mir stark bekannt vor.


----------



## Omega (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja ist er !


----------



## Leski (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So heute is nochmal ein "wenig" was mit der Post gekommen:q


----------



## Hackersepp (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schön schön TObi, - jetzt langts dann aber :q :q

So viel reisst ja nie im Leben ab :q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir diese Berkley Dinger auch besorgt aber fürs DS als kleine Version.
Kannst ja mal berichten wie die Teile als Gufi sind und in die KuKö Datenbank einpflegen.


----------



## drehteufel (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



carp-releaser schrieb:


> So heute is nochmal ein "wenig" was mit der Post gekommen:q


 
Das sind bestimmt die Gummifische 4359 - 4620.
Sehr fein.#6


----------



## drehteufel (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wieder ein paar Pointer 78 SP:


----------



## Leski (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
also hab gestern die Ripplas glei mal ausprobiert,mir taugen sie nicht so man muss sie sehr sehr schnell führen damit eine Aktion zu stande kommt bzw. sich der Schwanz bewegt.Beim 
Absinken auf den Boden tut sich da z.B. gar nichts. Ich denk das das Gummi dieser Sorte einfach zu hart ist.


----------



## jkc (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, dann hau sie weg und fisch nur noch mit den drei Sandras unten links...#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Leski (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Des is a gute Idee,fisch eigentlich eh nur mit den Kopytos oder Sandras....#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Wieder ein paar Pointer 78 SP:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 95610



Super Köder! Der American Shad ist mein Favorit!


----------



## drehteufel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Super Köder! Der American Shad ist mein Favorit!


 
American Shad sieht auch echt hammermäßig aus...obwohl in diesem Jahr die Barsche und Hechte verrückt nach barschähnlichen Dekors waren...habe fast alles auf Squirrels in perch gefangen. Ich denke mal, der Walleye-farbene Pointer wird der Bringer werden, zur Not habe ich aber auch noch Aurora Green Perch da. Mal testen.


----------



## Slotti (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



carp-releaser schrieb:


> Hi,
> also hab gestern die Ripplas glei mal ausprobiert,mir taugen sie nicht so man muss sie sehr sehr schnell führen damit eine Aktion zu stande kommt bzw. sich der Schwanz bewegt.Beim
> Absinken auf den Boden tut sich da z.B. gar nichts. Ich denk das das Gummi dieser Sorte einfach zu hart ist.




das hat doch nicht unbedingt was zu sagen , sind dann wohl eher Low Action Shads ,  gibt ja auch etliche No Action Shads die Fische bringen.


----------



## Leski (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja manche mögen solche Köder schon,hab da einfach kein Vertrauen darin.
Naja sollte hier irgendwer diesen Thread lesen der auf Solche Köder steht dann weis er ja bescheid.
Recht billig sind die zwar nicht,aber der Hammer ist,die stinken voll nach Fisch.:v|supergri


----------



## drehteufel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



carp-releaser schrieb:


> Des is a gute Idee,fisch eigentlich eh nur mit den Kopytos oder Sandras....#6


 
...oder man verlässt sich beim Neukauf auf erwiesenermaßen fängige Köder, z.B. Shaker, Big Hammer oder Walleye Assassin...
Die stehen als nächstes auf meiner Wunschliste, die über den großen Teich geht. Quasi als aktionsmäßige Alternative zu meinen heißgeliebten Kopytos, falls auf die mal nichts läuft.


----------



## Slotti (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ drehteufel

wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt 

Ich probiere immer gerne was neues aus, andererseits zur richtigen Zeit an der richtigen Stelle ist es oft egal was am Haken baumelt.


----------



## drehteufel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Slotti schrieb:


> @ drehteufel
> 
> wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt
> 
> Ich probiere immer gerne was neues aus, andererseits zur richtigen Zeit an der richtigen Stelle ist es oft egal was am Haken baumelt.


 
Ja, aber hier an "meinem See" gibt es genug von anderen Boardies "erprobte" Köder, die wahrscheinlich noch kein Fisch gesehen hat. Auf die würde ich im Zweifelsfall erstmal zurückgreifen.
Meine Gummibox ist eher einseitig mit Kopytos bestückt, das will ich über den Winter ändern, damit ich für den Fall der Fälle gerüstet bin...die anderen verdienen ja auch mal ihre Chance.
Und die Verkäufer von Tackleboxen und Gummis wollen auch leben.


----------



## Slotti (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



drehteufel schrieb:


> J
> Und die Verkäufer von Tackleboxen und Gummis wollen auch leben.




Die unterstütze ich auch immer kräftig


----------



## jkc (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jupp, habe auch gerade zugeschlagen, Drecksladen aber halt der beste Preis..., waren aber leider die letzten, hätte auch das Dreifache genommen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So jetzt hab ich mal mal was schickes gegönnt 

mal sehen ob morgen mein erster hecht auf die jerks einsteigt, die güfis sind 15cm und der gelbe twister circa 20 mit schwanz :g


http://img267.*ih.us/img267/2363/p1912082213ez2.th.jpg


http://img509.*ih.us/img509/7329/p1912082215yv8.th.jpg


----------



## Patrick83 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na denn viel Erfolg,mit dem neuen Sachen!!


----------



## jkc (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, gerade nochmal shoppen gewesen...
Am meisten freuen mich die beiden orangenen Slottershads, kann ich den bisher letzten in meinem Deck endlich in den wooohhhl verdienten Ruhestand schicken (also wieder risikobereiter fischen...)

Grüße JK


----------



## taxel (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Jupp, habe auch gerade zugeschlagen, Drecksladen aber halt der beste Preis..., waren aber leider die letzten, hätte auch das Dreifache genommen.
> 
> Grüße JK



Hallo jkc,

die Mörrum liebe ich auch. Allerdings kannst du die in der blauschwarzen Verpackung in die Tonne klopfen. Der Einhänger für den Drilling ist Müll, die Achse ist zu schwach und die Perlen haben zu große Bohrungen usw.. Vergleich die mal mit den grünweis verpackten. 

Die in der blauschwarzen Verpackung gibt es auch mit Jenzi-Label o. ä. Die sind genau so müllig ...

Bei Angeldomäne gibt es die Mörrums noch in der grünweisen Verpackung, allerding nur in Kupfer und Silber für einen ganz schmalen Taler.

Gruß 

Axel


----------



## Hackersepp (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich , im zweiten Versuch ist auch mein Weihnachtsgeschenk eingetroffen:


----------



## HEWAZA (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Endlich , im zweiten Versuch ist auch mein Weihnachtsgeschenk eingetroffen:


 

Schön Schön, na dann mal Frohe Weihnachten ;-)


----------



## Breamhunter (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das Teil habe ich auch aus der letzten Kaki-Sonderaktion. Superding #6. Darf man fragen, was Du gelöhnt hast ?


----------



## Hackersepp (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dir auch Frohe Weihnachten Chris!

Ich war übrigens am See - fast nichts, nur kleine Z!
|wavey:


----------



## John Doe12 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die hatten mal nen Onlineshop,bzw, nen Versand,ist vor ein paar Jahren eingestellt worden.

Martin


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



taxel schrieb:


> Bei Angeldomäne gibt es die Mörrums noch in der grünweisen Verpackung, allerding nur in Kupfer und Silber für einen ganz schmalen Taler.


  Jupp, so 2,95€?!

Hast recht, Achse ist tatsächlich dünner. Das der Einhänger nicht komplett geschlossen ist, war mir schon vorher aufgefallen, das mit der Achse nicht...
Naja, mal sehen laufen tun sie, fangen auch, muss man halt nacharbeiten und die Einhänger schließen...
Die blanken gefallen mir sowieso besser, achte ich zukünftig drauf. Waren aber die letzten in dem Laden.

Danke für den Hinweis, Grüße JK


----------



## GuidoOo (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hackersepp,
hast du dein gutes Röllchen ja doch noch bekommen
Tut mir echt leid, dass ich passen musste, aber wie gesagt ich selber wohn 70km von kaki entfernt und hab ja leider noch kein Auto
Dann mal viel Spaß mit der Rolle!


----------



## Carp0815 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hallo boardies,
das christkind war da:

-shimano exage 1000fa mit ner 0,04 fireline
-ne e-spule für ne shimano technium 3000s
- dyneema
-und en paar köder für forelle und barsch
-dann ne technium schnur
-10x 135g inline bleis
- wirbel,schrumpfschläuche,haken,anti tangle....
wünsch euch allen ein frohes fest und en guten rutsch

seht selbst:


----------



## PureContact (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*




























Für meinen Süd Frankreich Trip, Meer und See


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kannst du mal paar Angaben zur Rute und Rolle machen?

Danke

lg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern angekommen....


http://img399.*ih.us/img399/9022/img1479rh9.th.jpg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die 3000FD war mir zu zierlich^^

Also ich wüsste was ich holen würde


----------



## stanleyclan (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

echt n colles Teil wieviel hat die Rolle dich gekostet wenn man fragen darf??

lg


----------



## PureContact (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Kannst du mal paar Angaben zur Rute und Rolle machen?
> 
> Danke
> 
> lg Flo



Rute ist eine
Pelzer Carbon Excel mit 3,96m und 3lbs Testkurve

Rolle
Mitchell Blue 6000 mit 4KL und Salzwasserresistent, weil ich die Kombo auch im Brack, bzw Meerwasser fischen möchte.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

~500€

Vor dem Askari-Rabatt bestellt^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Pure: Setzt du sie zum Natürköder angeln auf Wolfsbarsch ein?

mfg Flo


----------



## Doc Plato (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Gestern angekommen....
> 
> 
> http://img399.*ih.us/img399/9022/img1479rh9.th.jpg




Die sieht aber echt kotig aus.... ich entsorge Dir den Trümmer kostenlos! Lieferadresse per PN! :g


----------



## senner (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich habe auch mal wieder zugeschlagen..eine kleine "kollektion" |supergri

Savage Gear 4 Play

- 19 cm Liplure Red Rum
- 19 cm Liplure Weißfisch Pilz ( #c Fungus Roach)
- 19 cm Liplure Zander (matte Lackierung, der hats mir angetan!)
- 19 cm Swim & Jerk Koi (mal was anderes!)
- 13 cm Lowrider Dirty Silver
- 13 cm Liplure Blue Silver






die 19er sind top verarbeitet! Wirklich schön lackiert und gewissenhaft bearbeitet. Drillinge tadellos und klebrig. Die tausch ich erst mal nicht gegen Owners aus. Bei den 13ern könnte die Reflexfolie bissel besser sein. 
Mal sehen was die Teile taugen!


----------



## Molke-Drink (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehen echt gut aus die dinger,was haste bezahlt?


----------



## Striker1982 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mitchell Avorunner 3500
und
eine 
ABU Garcia ENTICER Fedder 11´6

Schnur ist eine Whiplash ich schätze so 10-16 aufgespult.

Wir meine neue Aal-Rute.
http://img442.*ih.us/img442/93/pc250002gg4.jpg
http://img442.*ih.us/img442/1483/pc250003wm2.jpg
http://img218.*ih.us/img218/3893/pc250004wt3.jpg
http://img201.*ih.us/img201/923/pc250005jr0.jpg

Kann es kaum abwarten damit an Wasser zu kommen.
Auch bin ich gespannt wie die Aluminiumoxid-Ringe sich so machen


----------



## PureContact (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> @ Pure: Setzt du sie zum Natürköder angeln auf Wolfsbarsch ein?
> 
> mfg Flo


Jupp genauso sollte es sein, aber da es in der Gegend laut mehreren Berichten die besten Karpfengewässer gibt, versuch ichs auch gleich da mal auf Karpfen mit billig Mais oder sonst irgendwas, fällt mir bestimmt was ein!


----------



## senner (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Sehen echt gut aus die dinger,was haste bezahlt?


um die 80 eur #t
dachte ich kann sie diese saison noch einsetzen, aber das wetter hat mir da ein kräftigen strich durch die rechnung gemacht. hoffe bis 31.1. taut noch was auf. außerdem laufen sie ja recht flach (außer der lowrider, der geht auf 3-4m) weshalb ich mir mit denen keine hoffnungen auf nen winter-fisch mache #6 spätestens bei der bodden tour im juni werden sie auf herz und nieren bzw auf fängigkeit und haltbarkeit :q geprüft!


----------



## Maurice86 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*





Hab einfach mal meine No-Action bzw. Vertikalboxen aufgefüllt


----------



## Tisie (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Maurice,

stolze Auswahl |bigeyes ... sind die Zander bei Dir so wählerisch bez. der Farbe?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Finanzkrise? Wasn das


----------



## Master Hecht (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So hier mal meine neuen Rapala Wobbler 13cm Rapala Jointed


----------



## eddyguru (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nabend Leutz,

dann auch mal nen bissel wat von mir.Heute beides angekommen.Werde heute schlafen wie ein Baby

gruß


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schick, willst du aber nicht zusammen als Combo einsetzen oder?

lg Flo


----------



## eddyguru (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

nein.Auf die Arrival kommt ne Chronarch 51 MG.Und für die Calcutta kommt ne Piketime.Leider erst im Februar.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gut, nun kann ich auch beruhigt schlafen


----------



## eddyguru (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Gut, nun kann ich auch beruhigt schlafen


 

:m

Wenn jetzt noch die bestellte 45er VHF mit der 3000er Stella da wären,würde ich sofort vor lauter schöner Träume in den Schlaf fallen.:k


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann guck mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2295336&postcount=788 da ist eine 

Ich sag ja Finanzkrise? Wasn dat?


----------



## fishingchamp (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schicke Rute!
Chris ist schnell, wa?! :mrgreen:

@Flo
Soviel ich weiß kommt ne Chronach 51MG druff.

Edit:
Und ich habe mal wieder gepennt und wat anderes beim Schreiben gemacht...


----------



## eddyguru (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja ja,hab ich doch schon laaaaaaange gesehen#6:k
Finanzkrise.........Karpfenangeln ist Geschichte seit einem Jahr bei mir und hochwertiges Tackle,bringt halt nen paar Euros in der Bucht.


----------



## eddyguru (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Schicke Rute!
> Chris ist schnell, wa?! :mrgreen:
> 
> Hi Champ,
> ...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

SWAT super Kontakt, zwar bisher noch nix bestellt, aber die Beratung stimmt

lg Flo


----------



## eddyguru (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Samstags bestellt,Dienstag angekommen.Perfekt verpackt im Transportrohr und Karton.So muss es sein!#6

#h


----------



## maesox (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

.......ja is denn heut scho Weihnachten ??? |kopfkrat

.....man gebt ihr Gas Jungs !!!!!!#6


----------



## Hackersepp (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Eddyguru: 

Erklär mal den Insider! |supergri  Bei welchem ausländischen Händler hast du geordert?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nix ausländisch..

Guckst du hier


----------



## Hackersepp (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke, 

aha  ....  Import aus Japan


----------



## maesox (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was ist heute schon nicht importiert!!#c


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, vorhin ausm KL heimgekehrt und ne schöne Segelpose von Middy und nebenbei noch des Ehmanns Hot Spot 2 Mann im Kofferraum liegen gehabt...! 

Neue Saison, ich komme...!


----------



## NoSaint (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So meine neuen Combos.

BC-Combo:
Major Craft Beneyro 65 MH und dazu die Abu Revo Premier

Spin-Combo:
Gamakatsu Cheetah 86H und dazu die (nicht neue) Shimano Fireblood 4000FA

und weils so lustig ist noch meine beiden Cheetah's :q


----------



## Carp0815 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

edel^^


----------



## skatefreak (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

alter schwede ... wie viel ihr ausgebt


----------



## KevinK. (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@NoSaint: Sicke Combos und geiles Bike.


----------



## maesox (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jetzt ist meine BC komplett!

Abu Fantasista Yabai mit ner Daiwa Zillion:

http://img387.*ih.us/img387/3855/img1551ig4.jpg

http://img265.*ih.us/img265/8417/img1554uk8.jpg




TL
Matze#h


----------



## Case (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Whoouuwww matze,

da sollten die Fische ja direkt freiwillig ausm Wasser springen, nur um sich die Gerätschaft anzuschauen. 

Was hast für eine Schnur drauf.?

So langsam krieg ich Minderwertigkeitskomplexe wenn ich mit Euch angeln geh.:q

Case


----------



## maesox (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Servus Case,

da ist ne Spro Power Pro drauf.

Daß du dadurch Minderwertigkeitkomplexe bekommst bezweifel ich stark!! Wer Sportex-Tackle fischt hat das nicht nötig!!#6

...außerdem ist das noch lange nicht High End!!

Ich werde dadurch evtl. nicht mehr fangen,aber es macht in der Zeit in der ich nichts fange mehr Spaß -  jedenfalls mir!!:m


Beste Grüße
Matze


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sauber Matze


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



maesox schrieb:


> Ich werde dadurch evtl. nicht mehr fangen,aber es macht in der Zeit in der ich nichts fange mehr Spaß -  jedenfalls mir!!:m



Tolles Tackle und Gute Einstellung! #6


----------



## kohlie0611 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@maesox
geile combo, damit macht das fischen garantiert spaß

ich habe meine neuste kombination fürs leichtere spinnfischen heute auch vervollständigt
Rolle Shimano Technium 2500 Mgs, bespult mit 12er SW code red
Rute St. Croix Avid Avs-69-Ml-Xf-6,9"-1/8-1/2 oz (Wg ca. 3-15 g, Länge ca. 2,07m)

http://img74.*ih.us/img74/8987/p1140010th4.th.jpg
http://img98.*ih.us/img98/4144/p1140023pp9.th.jpg
http://img98.*ih.us/img98/9976/p1140009ow5.th.jpg



#hkohlie0611


----------



## fishingchamp (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier einige der Sache der letzten Zeit.
Dazu kommt noch ne gestern bestellte Major Craft Arrival ARS-60L.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe gerade eine Stella 5000FA bestellt....:vik::vik::vik:

Habe dann in kuerze eine TwinPower FA mit 2x 4000er Spulen und einer 5000er Spule sowie eine TP 4000MGS abzugeben, kommen nach Ankunft der Stella in die Kleinanzeigen


----------



## esox-lucius (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Leute! 

Also ich finde dieses Thema sogar sehr interressant, weil man so sieht, worauf andere Raubfischjäger so stehen in Sachen Gerät und Zubehör!
Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass hier nur rumgepost wird, so in etwa: meins ist besser, meins war am teuersten und so ne sch.....!
Seit doch stolz und freut euch, gönnt jedem doch sein Ding!
Dass sich nicht jeder nur das Beste vom Besten leisten kann muss auch jedem klar sein!
Ich hab mir zum Beispiel endlich meine Traumrute geleistet zu Weihnachten_:_die *Gamakatsu Cheetah R* :l:l:l
Hab sie für 280 Mücken bekommen und ist mit ner Stella bestückt!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nö, läuft hier doch ganz entspannt ab...

Stellabesitzer zeigt euch


----------



## drehteufel (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano Aspire 1000 FA fürs Barscheln:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schönes Röllchen

lg Flo


----------



## drehteufel (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Merci, und das ganze zu einem relativ günstigen Kurs...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Man kanns mit viel Mühe noch auf dem Preisschild erkennen

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Leski (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Man kanns mit viel Mühe noch auf dem Preisschild erkennen
> 
> Viel Spaß damit


 

Für den Preis hätt ich auch net nein gesagt :q

Echt a hübsches Röllchen,viel Spass damit


----------



## kohlie0611 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kam heute per Post/DHL :

http://img520.*ih.us/img520/6961/p1210013ng2.th.jpg

11"/3,5 oz Bucktailspinner aus der USA, zum Vergleich mal ein 7ner Mepps mit handgebundenen Tandembucktail. Nur tauts wohl hier nicht mehr vor dem 01.02. und dann is erstmal Schonzeit, wird wohl nix mehr mit Spinnfischen....


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die amerikanischen Bucktails fuer Muskies, wie es sie Wisconsin und Minnesota gibt, sind schon geil. So etwas bekommst hier oft nur sehr schwer... und da drueben mit ein bisschen glueck zu ganz vernuenftigen preisen


----------



## kohlie0611 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Die amerikanischen Bucktails fuer Muskies, wie es sie Wisconsin und Minnesota gibt, sind schon geil. So etwas bekommst hier oft nur sehr schwer... und da drueben mit ein bisschen glueck zu ganz vernuenftigen preisen


 Ich hab ca. 26 € brutto bezahlt,geht noch für nen Spinner dieser Kategorie.Wahnsinn wie groß so ein Spinnerblatt in  #11 ist, hab ich auch noch nicht vorher gesehen sowas...


----------



## crazyFish (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Ich hab ca. 26 € brutto bezahlt,geht noch für nen Spinner dieser Kategorie.Wahnsinn wie groß so ein Spinnerblatt in  #11 ist, hab ich auch noch nicht vorher gesehen sowas...



Der dürfte ja ordentlich Druck aufbauen, und im nassen Zustand ein ganz schönes Kampfgewicht auf die Waage bringen.
Mit was für einer Rute willst du den den fischen?


----------



## kohlie0611 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Der dürfte ja ordentlich Druck aufbauen, und im nassen Zustand ein ganz schönes Kampfgewicht auf die Waage bringen.
> Mit was für einer Rute willst du den den fischen?


 Mit einer Berkley Signa Pike cast 40-100 g/2,45 m


----------



## sellerY (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Ich habe mir gestern die neue Uli Beyer Baitjigger gekauft.

Bilder findet Ihr bei mir auf der HP.*

http://www.urlaub-motorradtouren.net/UB.htm


----------



## stanleyclan (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Ich würde mal behaupten, dass ich zugeschlagen habe.#6
> Aber an Kosten ist auch eingies zusammen gekommen XD


 
verstehe ich nicht...sag doch mal was du gekauft hast und Bilder


----------



## Ziegenbein (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sellerY schrieb:


> *Ich habe mir gestern die neue Uli Beyer Baitjigger gekauft.*
> 
> *Bilder findet Ihr bei mir auf der HP.*
> 
> http://www.urlaub-motorradtouren.net/UB.htm


 
Sieht aus wie der Blank von der Aspire 

P.S. Hat das leichtere Modell einstegringe? oder auch doppelstegringe?


----------



## Tisie (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie der Blank von der Aspire


Ich habe sofort an die Shimano Speedmaster gedacht 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## sellerY (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> P.S. Hat das leichtere Modell einstegringe? oder auch doppelstegringe?



Das leichtere Model habe ich mir nicht angeschaut, gehe aber davon aus das es auch Doppelstegringe besitzt.





Karl Kani schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie der Blank von der Aspire





Tisie schrieb:


> Ich habe sofort an die Shimano Speedmaster gedacht




Die Rute hat Uli bei WFT (edit: nicht WFT sondern Dearmtackel) fertigen lassen. Der Blank besteht aus Double Slit Carbon. 
Uli hat auf das Schleifen u. Lackieren verzichtet weil er die Fasern nicht zerstören wollte und um Gewicht zu sparen.
Indirekt hat die Herstellung doch etwas mit Shimano zu tun, der Ingenieur soll ein sehr qualifizierter Ingenieur aus dem Hause Shimano sein. Er leitet die Produktion und macht wohl einen guten Job.


----------



## Ziegenbein (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

WFT?

Ich denke diese Rutenserie ist in zusammenarbeit mit Dreamtackle zustande gekommen. Ich glaube Du verwechselst da was, es gibt noch eine Uli Beyer WFT Serie, die hat aber nix mit der Baitjigger Serie zu tun.


*Baitjigger H*
Artikel Nr. *K2197270
*
*Wenn Träume wahr werden
Das Beste, was Uli Beyer bisher entwickelt hat!*

_Uli Beyer hat Wort gehalten, als er versprach, mit *Dreamtackle* erst eine neue Rutenserie zu entwickeln, wenn er von der Qualität und der Verbesserung zu 100 % Überzeugt ist! Wir sind sehr stolz darauf, Ihnen diese Meisterwerke für die kommende Saison vorstellen zu können! _


----------



## Tisie (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,

ich kann mir schon vorstellen, daß Shimano seine Blanks auch an andere Hersteller verkauft ... warum sollten sie auf das OEM-Geschäft verzichten?

Noch ein Beispiel: die Skyblade Power Jig von Jan Gutjahr ist bez. Optik, Aktion und Steckverbindung 1:1 ein Shimano Diaflash EX Blank (oder sehr gut nachgemacht oder ...).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## sellerY (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> WFT?
> 
> Ich denke diese Rutenserie ist in zusammenarbeit mit Dreamtackle zustande gekommen. Ich glaube Du verwechselst da was, es gibt noch eine Uli Beyer WFT Serie, die hat aber nix mit der Baitjigger Serie zu tun.
> 
> ...



Asche auf mein Haupt
da habe ich wohl etwas verwechselt, Du hast natürlich recht, die 
Baitjigger sind von Dreamtackel.
Ich habe das oben mal korrigiert.








Karl Kani schrieb:


> *Baitjigger H*
> Artikel Nr. *K2197270
> *
> *Wenn Träume wahr werden
> Das Beste, was Uli Beyer bisher entwickelt hat!*



Da hast Du vollkommen recht, die Rute ist ein Traum. Sie liegt ausgewogen in der Hand
und sieht richtig edel aus.


----------



## Ziegenbein (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Infinity Q 3000 ebend bei der Post abgeholt


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sellerY schrieb:


> Indirekt hat die Herstellung doch etwas mit Shimano zu tun, der Ingenieur soll ein sehr qualifizierter Ingenieur aus dem Hause Shimano sein. Er leitet die Produktion und macht wohl einen guten Job.






Tisie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich kann mir schon vorstellen, daß Shimano seine Blanks auch an andere Hersteller verkauft ... warum sollten sie auf das OEM-Geschäft verzichten?




Ich würde mal eher davon ausgehen, dass Shimano die Blanks auch bei diesem unabhängigen Blankhersteller bestellt und nicht, dass Shmano irgendwelche Anteile daran hat.
So kommt es zu den Ähnlichkeiten zwischen Shimano, DT, C.W. u.s.w.
Die bestellen alle dort. Optisch sind die Blanks verwandt, hinsichtlich ihrer Eigenschaften wohl eher nicht.

Bei den DT-Ruten haben mir Rollenhalter und Griffdicke nicht gefallen. Das ist eher was für Mädchenhände. So einen Rollenhalter habe ich an ner 10g. Einhandspinnrute nicht mal dran, sondern einen 17er.
Es gibt zwar auch viele sehr schwere US-Salzwasserspinnruten, die einen sehr dünnen Korkgriff aus gummiertem Korktape haben. Diese sind jedoch im Bereich des Rollenhalters so ausgestattet, dass sie dort wo man anfasst und die Rute hält einen normalen Durchmesser aufweisen.
Das haben die DT-Ruten nicht. Für mich war es unangenehm.

Von der Ausstattung und Verarbeitung fand ich die DT-Ruten gut.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> Infinity Q 3000 ebend bei der Post abgeholt



Ein edles Teil, konnte meine aber leider bisher nur einmal fischen, was hast du denn dafür bezahlt?


----------



## GuidoOo (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Ein edles Teil, konnte meine aber leider bisher nur einmal fischen, was hast du denn dafür bezahlt?



Michi, Michi  Du immer mit deinen Fragen....also nein 
nur weil du einen solch netten Freund, der kooperativ ist

Hab mir heute einen deines Hassmarke geholt...
Nen Paladinwobbler...die Dinger sind sind echt der Hammer =)
Für den Preis =)


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> Michi, Michi  Du immer mit deinen Fragen....also nein
> nur weil du einen solch netten Freund, der kooperativ ist



Bin doch nur neugierig|supergri


Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> Hab mir heute einen deines Hassmarke geholt...
> Nen Paladinwobbler...die Dinger sind sind echt der Hammer =)
> Für den Preis =)


|sagnix


----------



## Ziegenbein (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Ein edles Teil, konnte meine aber leider bisher nur einmal fischen, was hast du denn dafür bezahlt?


 
185€ bei ebay, Verkäufer war der Onkel Gerlinger :q


----------



## GuidoOo (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Bin doch nur neugierig|supergri
> jaja xD
> |sagnix


Alter, ich komm gleich mal runter^^
Vllt siehst Morgen schon die ersten Hechte mit diesem Köder gepierst!^^

@Karl Kani: Das Natü auch nen Schneppchen =)


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich habe ich die Mustad Easy Snaps von meinem Händler bekommen. Ich hoffe jetzt bin ich im Miniwobbler-Himmel und erspare mir zukünftig das doofe neu-Knoten beim Köderwechsel. Für 4 Euro für 25 Stück will ich aber auch was erwarten... |uhoh:

Wo ich schon mal im Laden war habe ich mir gleich noch einen Federleichten ONDEX-Spinner mit rotem Püschel geholt. Bis jetzt zieren nur Mepps und ein Droppen meine Köderbox.


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir grad eine neue Geflochtene Schnur zum Stellfischangeln geholt. Dream Line von Dream Tackle.
Kennt jemand diese Schnur?#h


----------



## don rhabano (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich poste hier nun auch endlich mal was ......


Ist heute mit der Post gekommen: 

-ABU Garcia 5601JB
-Drennan Piker und Pike Waggler ( Hatte ein halbes Dutzend bestellt in versch. Tragkräften und Modellen-  Rest wird nachgeliefert )

Feines Röllchen und ich habe gerademal die Hälfte vom deutschen Preis bezahlt (alles aus UK) .

Die Hechtposen haben mich ca. 2,30 pro Stück gekostet , was suuuuper billig ist . Alleine für Kopien von Balzer oder Quantum zahlt man ca 3-4Euro und die Drennans kosten oft 5,50 #d!


----------



## Lass mich Jerken! (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich finde das angeln mit Zalt ziemlich geil!


----------



## maesox (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier zwei neue kleine hardbaits für den Bach u den Fluß!!! #6


Zip bait  (50mm)

http://img186.*ih.us/img186/274/zipbaitsab0.jpg

Evergreen   (55mm)

http://img502.*ih.us/img502/4702/evergreenum5.jpg


Vg Matze


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Köder, klasse Farbe!


----------



## maesox (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Dito! #6
> 
> Aber bring die im Sommer blos nicht mit zum Mark ... der schwatzt die die ab, weil sie farblich super zu seiner neuen Rute passen |supergri


 


|muahah:|muahah:....für Mark besorge ich noch ein rosa Ballerina-Röckchen!!! Das ist genau das,was er braucht!!#6|supergri


----------



## Slotti (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das Röckchen ziehst du an Matze!!!

Ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Matze hast du den Zipbait schon gewässert? Wollte schon immer mal einen testen...

Mark hat nun auch die passende Rolle zur Rute gefunden, noch pinke Fireline dazu, ein pinker Wobbler und ein Röckchen


----------



## maesox (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Mark


Der paßt mir nicht!!!!!!!|rolleyes



@Flo



Diesen noch nicht. Hatte aber schonmal einen u der schlug richtig ein!!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und jetzt auch noch rosa Wobbler, was für eine Show! #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

loool


@ matze: gut zu hören, gut zu hören, fande den B.Switcher 2.0 recht sexy


----------



## DRU (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



maesox schrieb:


> @Mark
> 
> 
> Der paßt mir nicht!!!!!!!|rolleyes




Wir lassen dir doch einen schneidern|rolleyes


----------



## Trottelfisch (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir heute die Diaflash Ex 270 20-50gr WG und die Penn Slammer 260 gekauft.... was haltet ihr davon?? ich weiß das die Rolle eventuell nicht an die Rute passt.. ich muss mal sehen


----------



## The_Pitbull (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi hab vor 2 wochen bei Ebay ne Senkstange Ersteigert für 65euro neupreis liegt bei 140euro.Werd sie auch zum Pöddern nehmen.Gruß Pitti


----------



## D.A.M (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So habe heute meine ersten Wobbler bekommen die ich gekauft habe es kommen noch mehr Bilder kommen da auch noch .

Es sind 5 Stk Länge 5,5 cm Tauchen bis 1,5 Meter ab .


----------



## Zanderlui (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hi hab vor 2 wochen bei Ebay ne Senkstange Ersteigert für 65euro neupreis liegt bei 140euro.Werd sie auch zum Pöddern nehmen.Gruß Pitti


 
mal im ernst wozu brauche ich eine senkstange die 65euro kostet????

da gibts billigeres und besseres im baumarkt oder???


----------



## The_Pitbull (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das will ich mal stark Bezweifeln die von anderen Herstellern soll Aufjedenfall nix Taugen.Hab mich da schon Erkundigt vorher.Dann lieber etwas mehr Ausgeben und was vernünftiges|wavey:.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> mal im ernst wozu brauche ich eine senkstange die 65euro kostet????
> 
> da gibts billigeres und besseres im baumarkt oder???



Weil es ihm die leichte Kohlefaserstange wert ist? ;+

Ist doch seine Sache, wenn Du nicht weisst wie er sie einsetzt ist es schwer das zu beurteilen... Wenn er das Teil eine halbe Stunde am Stück in der Hand hat würde ich auch eine leichte Stange bevorzugen...

Ausserdem ist es ja eine dauerhafte Investition, die hat man ja ewig. Wenn ich einen (oder auch 5) Kunstköder für das Geld kaufe hat der sicher eine kürzere Lebenserwartung...

Jedem was er mag... #6


----------



## The_Pitbull (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jop Recht haste mit den Ködern habs mir aber Verkniffen möchte hier kein Krieg Anzettel.Schwer ist das Teil wirklich also zum Senken denk ich mal Idial.Bei uns zb Pöddern die Leute mit langen umgebauten Stippruten.Und die sind auch Sau schwer naja sonst gibts halt Muskeltraining:m.Gruß Pitti


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Blöde Frage, aber was bedeutet das 2000 oder 4000 auf den Stationärrollen? Bin Anfänger also bitte nicht auslachen. #c



MfG
Manu


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist die Rollengröße...


----------



## Zanderlui (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Weil es ihm die leichte Kohlefaserstange wert ist? ;+
> 
> Ist doch seine Sache, wenn Du nicht weisst wie er sie einsetzt ist es schwer das zu beurteilen... Wenn er das Teil eine halbe Stunde am Stück in der Hand hat würde ich auch eine leichte Stange bevorzugen...
> 
> ...


 

immer ruhig jungs es war nur eine ganz normale frage.....habe eben keinen sinn darin gesehen warum 65euro für eine stange-aber wenn er auch pöddern will was ich denn jetzt auch weiß was das ist dann verstehe ich das wenn man die stange dort die ganze zeit halten muss#6


----------



## Wattwurm62 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Manu:
Schau dir von einem Modell mal die verschiedenen Größen an. Eine 2000er ist  kleiner, leichter, und hat weniger Schnurfassungsvermögen als das gleiche Modell in 4000er Größe. Dadurch auch billiger.


----------



## slowhand (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn er das Teil eine halbe Stunde am Stück in der Hand hat würde ich auch eine leichte Stange bevorzugen...



Wo ist denn der Ferkelfahnder, wenn man ihn mal braucht...?!


----------



## magic feeder (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

JETZT IST ES MIR AUCH AUFGEFALLEN.......IGITT
DARÜBERHINAUS WAREN MEINE LETZTEN ANSCHAFFUNGEN EINE DIAFLASH XT-A , DIE NEUE SPEEDMASTER, EINE SPORTEX BLACK STREAM, EINE SEIDO ROLLE UND EINE ELF.LEIDER HAT DIE SAISON IN BAYERN NOCH NICHT BEGONNEN UND ICH KANN KEINE MEINER ANSCHAFFUNGEN AUSPROBIEREN:r


----------



## JanS (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*schubst den Vorposter von seiner SHIFT - Taste*


----------



## trixi-v-h (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

2 Linear Tournament-X 5000 BR mit Infinity Duo Carp0,32mm: 300€
1 R´Nessa DIR 3000 mit Corastrong Zoom7 0,14mm: 275€
1 Cormoran Black Bull Hyper Salzwasserspinn-Rute 3,00m 15-85gr: 100€


----------



## funcarve (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Penn Sargus 4000 : 63$ + 9€ Zoll 
Tuf-Line Xp : 29$
und die YAD Black Crown 3,00m WG 30-100g ist bestellt
für : 90€ (Bild folgt)


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na dann oute ich mich auch mal. Hab mir gestern auf der Wild und Hund ein neues Stöckchen gegönnt. Fotos zu zeigen ist eigentlich "witzlos", da sieht die Rute aus wie ein 20 € Angeldiscouter Stock. Die Qualität sieht man erst bei näherer Betrachtung und beim Befummeln. 

Schaut aber selbst, es ist die Baitjigger H mit einem WG von 75g.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sieht doch schick aus, habe mal gehört die soll der VHF das fürchten lehren

Ob sie auch schafft, aber sicher kein schlechter Stock...


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Feine Teile habt ihr euch da teilweise wieder gegönnt...! *haben will*


----------



## juma (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So auch ich habe die Wirtschaft wieder angekurbelt....


Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 Zaion 







MFG Juma  :l


----------



## Tisie (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,



juma schrieb:


> So auch ich habe die Wirtschaft wieder angekurbelt....


Wirtschaft ankurbeln ist super #6 ... hab ich auch mal wieder gemacht: *klick*  ... dazu gab's noch 'nen Plano 1155 (vermehren sich Eure Gummifische auch wie die Karnickel? |kopfkrat) - die neue Saison kann kommen |rolleyes

Gruß, Matthias

P.S.: Schöne Rolle die Zaion, hatte ich auch in der Hand #6


----------



## eddyguru (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin moin,

feine Sachen habt ihr euch gekauft!#6

Hab mir auch nen neues Schmuckstück zugelegt.Die Branzi hat dann doch das Rennen gegen die Stella gewonnen und nach dem ersten Angeltag kann ich sagen,dass ich die richtige Wahl getroffen habe.

gruß

Eddy#h


----------



## slowhand (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Hab mir auch nen neues Schmuckstück zugelegt.Die Branzi hat dann doch das Rennen gegen die Stella gewonnen und nach dem ersten Angeltag kann ich sagen,dass ich die richtige Wahl getroffen habe.



Sehr schöne Rolle! Viel Spaß damit!#h


----------



## Carp0815 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

zum neidisch werden was hier im moment abgeht!
schönes gerät


----------



## Alex.k (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

eddyguru was hast du für eine Schnur drauf?
Nette Geschenke macht ihr euch.


----------



## grazy04 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

meine Fresse.... was habt Ihr für Jobs um das alles bezahlen zu können ?? 

Hammer-Rollen !! *auch Haben will*


----------



## eddyguru (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Alex.k schrieb:


> eddyguru was hast du für eine Schnur drauf?
> Nette Geschenke macht ihr euch.


 

Im Moment noch eine 15lb Fins PRT Braid.Wird aber die Tage durch ne 10lb ersetzt.

|wavey:


----------



## Breamhunter (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gerade in einem anderem Forum gefunden. Man sind wir arme Schweine :c
http://www.tackletour.net/T3Forum/viewtopic.php?t=15358&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## BigGamer (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Gerade in einem anderem Forum gefunden. Man sind wir arme Schweine :c
> http://www.tackletour.net/T3Forum/viewtopic.php?t=15358&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


 
Schon krass, der hat soviel wie nen mein Tackledealer
*auchhabenwill* :l


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schon krass, nur zahlen die ~25% weniger als wir dafür


----------



## Leski (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So hab nun auch eine neue Combi,wurde am WE gleich mal ein wenig eingeweiht :q
Brauch ja net dazuschreiben was das ist,sieht man ja
Ich sag nur :vik:


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Uuuuiiihhh, da oben is ja auch "meine" Rolle dabei. :lNa Branzi soll bei mir dieses Jahr auch noch kommen, nachdem ich sie letztes Jahr im USA-Urlaub nirgends bekommen hab...! :c

Feine Sachen habt ihr euch da wieder gegönnt ey...!


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich warte sehnlichst auf meine bestellte
"ABU Revo Toro 60 HS".
Es kribbelt schon in den Fingern.:l

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## forelle03 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir heute auf der Messe "Jagd und Hund" dieses Schmuckstück gegönnt  "Greys Excursion Boat" 30-50lbs


----------



## Trottelfisch (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine letzten Kaüfe waren eine Shimano Diaflash ex 2,70 20 bis 50 WG und ne Penn Slammer 260... die rolle passt mit ihrem rollenfuß nur leider nicht in den Rutenhalter... eeigentlich schade... Vor gut einer Woche hab ich mir mit meinem Vater ein paar Norwegensachen gegönnt... muss sagen sehr feines gerät... Namen kenne ich jetzt nicht genau.. weiß nur das alles von WFT ist... LG


----------



## Striker1982 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da mich Multis schon immer sehr interesiert haben habe ich mir folgendes gegönnt  





und dazu die Rute: 
QUANTUM - Hypercast Pro Tour Bass - 1.80m 2-teilig 
Dazu noch *Berkley Fireline 0,17mm

*Leider hat sich die Rute nach dem 2ten Wurf gleich mal verabschiedet ist unterhalb des 2ten Ringes gebrochen *#c
*Ich hoffe Quantum zeigt sich da kulant ​


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das sollten sie ja wohl mindestens machen, ja...! Beim 2ten Wurf ohne Fremdverschulden. Des wirft kein gutes Bild! Kann aber auch einfach mal ein Materialfehler gewesen sein...!?


----------



## BigGamer (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Striker1982 schrieb:


> Da mich Multis schon immer sehr interesiert haben habe ich mir folgendes gegönnt


 
sieht gut aus!#6
was is das für eine? (Quantum, klar, aber welches Modell?)


----------



## Striker1982 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Code LH heist das gute Stück


----------



## BigGamer (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Striker1982 schrieb:


> Code LH heist das gute Stück


 
danke!
Hat die Magnetbremse und die mit dem kleinen Rädchen (heißt die Zentrifzgalbremse?) ?

Hier stehts nicht:
http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/rollen/quantum-angelrollen/quantum-code-lh.htm

Und schreib mal ob die gut ist, ich such gerad ne ordentliche baitcaster.

thx


----------



## Pepe.nt (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo 
Habe mir die Berkley Series One Selektor in 3m und einen wg 8-32g zugelegt ! suche noch eine Passende Rolle ????
(Shakespeare Supreme Magnesium Modell 30 ???)
Ist die Rute auch fürs Drop Shot geeignet ????? LG


----------



## Striker1982 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BigGamer schrieb:


> danke!
> Hat die Magnetbremse und die mit dem kleinen Rädchen (heißt die Zentrifzgalbremse?) ?
> 
> Hier stehts nicht:
> ...



Also ich kann noch nicht viel dazusagen aber der erste Eindruck ist super hab bis jetzt aber nur JIGS mit 15-28g geworfen und eine kleine Wobbler aber dabei macht sie ihre Sache m.m.n sehr gut und ja Magnetbremmse hat sie natürlich auch in 9 Stufen verstelbar.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Pepe.nt schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe mir die Berkley Series One Selektor in 3m und einen wg 8-32g zugelegt ! suche noch eine Passende Rolle ????



Hab auf meiner ne Daiwa Exceler , glaub die 2500 , passt imo ziehmlich gut .
http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/daiwa-exceler-1500-p-2066.html?cPath=22_26_348




Pepe.nt schrieb:


> Ist die Rute auch fürs Drop Shot geeignet ????? LG



Kommt Drauf an , fürs Dropshot vom Ufer in Fließgewässern sicherlich . 
Im Stillwasser wär mir das Wg schon etwas zu hoch und für vertikale Dropshotten vom Boot/von Spundwänden wär mir die Rute zu lang .


----------



## BigGamer (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Striker1982 schrieb:


> Also ich kann noch nicht viel dazusagen aber der erste Eindruck ist super hab bis jetzt aber nur JIGS mit 15-28g geworfen und eine kleine Wobbler aber dabei macht sie ihre Sache m.m.n sehr gut und ja Magnetbremmse hat sie natürlich auch in 9 Stufen verstelbar.


 
das klingt super#6
danke!


----------



## Pepe.nt (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kommt Drauf an , fürs Dropshot vom Ufer in Fließgewässern sicherlich . 
Im Stillwasser wär mir das Wg schon etwas zu hoch und für vertikale Dropshotten vom Boot/von Spundwänden wär mir die Rute zu lang .[/quote]


Hallo Rute ist nur für Sillwasser vom Ufer !!!
vom Boot fische ich eine 195cm und 205cm!!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir die letzten Wochen mal n bisschen was an neuem Gerät gegönnt, naja was soll man machen wenn Winter ist und man nciht zum Angeln kommt  :nolose:


Fürs leichte Fischen auf Forellen : Tenryu Sfada Competition Ti SFB60L-2Ti
Länge:                         6 ft
Wurfgewicht:              3-8 g
Schnurklasse:            4-6 lb
Eigengewicht:            88 g
Tiny Fry lässt sich noch gut mit werfen , leichter hab ich nochz nicht probiert , brauch eh noch n bisschen Übung bis das mit den leichtgewichten ganz ohne probleme klappt  :nolose:

http://img172.*ih.us/img172/7783/imgp4070cc6.jpg

http://img7.*ih.us/img7/5862/imgp4071sy8.jpg

http://img21.*ih.us/img21/1192/imgp4073ju5.jpg



Dann noch ne Major Craft Days 
Length: 6´2" ft.
Line: 8 - 14 lb.
Lure: 3/16 - 1/2 oz.
Taper: Regular  

Da kommen dann die Köder dran die etwas größer sind als n Chubby .
Als Rolle muss erstmal für beide die Presso herhalten , mal schaun ob ich mir für die Days irgendwann auch nochmal was besorge .

http://img172.*ih.us/img172/1259/imgp4078uz3.jpg

http://img172.*ih.us/img172/8892/imgp4080mu4.jpg


----------



## NoSaint (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, diesmal in den richtigen Threat ^^

meine neue Combo, die Yabai Cast 601M und die Premier, wobei die Premier hab ich schon etwas länger...


----------



## kohlie0611 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ KTangler
Geile Combo die Tenryu + Presso, hat garantiert nicht jeder.
Hast du dir schon was überlegt welche Bc für die MC 
@ No Saint
Fette Combo, leider zeigt sich dein Bild nicht hier...#c


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Hast du dir schon was überlegt welche Bc für die MC



Also n Chubby würd ich da schon hin und wieder noch mit werfen wollen auch wenn das  untere Grenze ist .
Das Schränkt die Auswahl an vernünftigen Rollen ja schonwieder recht stark ein #c
Und der preis soll dann ja auch noch stimmen ^^

Denk mal wenn mir die nächste Zeit ne Pixy oder sowas übern Weg läuft werd ich mich nciht zurückhalten können |rolleyes


----------



## kohlie0611 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Also n Chubby würd ich da schon hin und wieder noch mit werfen wollen auch wenn das untere Grenze ist .
> Das Schränkt die Auswahl an vernünftigen Rollen ja schonwieder recht stark ein #c
> Und der preis soll dann ja auch noch stimmen ^^
> 
> Denk mal wenn mir die nächste Zeit ne Pixy oder sowas übern Weg läuft werd ich mich nciht zurückhalten können |rolleyes


Obwohls da mit ner LH auch recht mau aussieht,bei 321 zumindest.Ev. ist ja auch die Shim. Aldebaran geeignet...


----------



## Streifenjäger (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich fisch auf meiner MC Arrival ML ne Shimano Scorpion 1001 MG (entspricht der Chronarch 51MG, nur die Feinverstellung der Fliehkraftbremse ist besser). Und mit der fisch ich an der Rute bis zum SQ61ohne Probleme, unterste Grenze ist der von dir genannte Chubby...aber bei dem ist nicht die Rolle das Problem, bei dem läd sich die Rute nicht mehr auf!

Hab zum Vergleich die Pixy Airy Red von nem Kumpel und die ist meiner Ansicht nach nur ein wenig zickiger im Wurf, aber geht nicht deutlich weiter runter mit dem Wurfgewicht!

Und der Vorteil der Chronarch 51 MG: Die bekommst in D für bischen was über 200€ #6


----------



## Ziegenbein (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute frisch aus den Vereinigten Staaten eingetroffen...

Power Pro 8lb 300Yards die Schnur kommt auf die Infinity Q 3000 zum Zandern :k der erst ab Mai wieder zu beangeln ist :c


----------



## PureContact (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Ich fisch auf meiner MC Arrival ML ne Shimano Scorpion 1001 MG (entspricht der Chronarch 51MG, nur die Feinverstellung der Fliehkraftbremse ist besser). Und mit der fisch ich an der Rute bis zum SQ61ohne Probleme, unterste Grenze ist der von dir genannte Chubby...aber bei dem ist nicht die Rolle das Problem, bei dem läd sich die Rute nicht mehr auf!
> 
> Hab zum Vergleich die Pixy Airy Red von nem Kumpel und die ist meiner Ansicht nach nur ein wenig zickiger im Wurf, aber geht nicht deutlich weiter runter mit dem Wurfgewicht!
> 
> Und der Vorteil der Chronarch 51 MG: Die bekommst in D für bischen was über 200€ #6





Hey hey hey, erstens,
Daiwa over Shimano :q
dann
die Pixy is Kult und jetzt auch noch mit Knöbs gepimport!
2tens und wenns ab und zu auf die entscheidenden cm ankommt dann... #6

Nene Spaß, da hat der Frank schon recht!


----------



## Lümmy (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute in Lingen auf der Messe gewesen:

1 x Illex Magsquad 115 Spawning Tiger Suspender
1 x Illex Chubby 38 Floating

1 x Zebco Neoprenhandschuhe
1 x Exori Bienenmadenöl

Und hab noch ne Zebco Express Match 3600 für 8 Euro + Zebco Cool Rolle ersteigert. Wollte zwar keine Rute kaufen, aber für 8 Euronen war mir das das auch egal. Ob die Rute was taugt weiß ich net...#c


----------



## The_Pitbull (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Leute war heute auch mit Board Kollege aimless auf der Angelmesse in Lingen war sehr geil dort.Hab mir einer meiner ersten Wobbler geleistet.Und noch bischen was zum Forrellenfischen und Karpfenangeln.Zb ein neuen Angelteig von trout project der sich langsam auflöst im Wasser.Bin gespannt was er taugt da ja anfüttern verboten ist#hGruß Pitti


----------



## kohlie0611 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich konnte es auch nicht lassen mir noch ein paar große Schiffsschrauben..ähh... Bucktails zu ordern:m
http://img22.*ih.us/img22/5962/p2210074.th.jpg
http://img3.*ih.us/img3/666/p2210075.th.jpg
Gibts auch eine nettes Video zu :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKyKYMQPo40
oder hier noch was nettes dazu 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stDQu7pBID4


----------



## FrankL80 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir gestern auch mal etwas gutes gegönnt:

Rozemeijer Qualifier Spin Heavy in 270cm und 30-60g WG

tolle rute find ich


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die erste UK Testbestellung ist gestern angekommen #h
Hoffentlich ist er bald nicht mehr so frei von Kratzern


----------



## stanleyclan (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

cool kannst du mir sagen, wo du den her hast?? ist das ein echter Zalt Wobbler??? lg stanley


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na Logo ist der Original 
Habe Ihn hier bestellt,
http://stores.ebay.de/YORK-CARP-CENTRE


----------



## drehteufel (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Illex-Nachschlag:


----------



## drehteufel (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...und noch ein paar:




Zugegebenermaßen sind zwei davon nicht für mich und werden in gute Hände abgegeben. 
Mein favorisiertes Dekor ist denke ich auch gut zu erkennen.|rolleyes


----------



## stanleyclan (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

man da haste aber mächtig zugelangt!!


----------



## Alex.k (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nicht schlecht drehteufel. Wie tief laufen die, die obere Reihe im zweiten Bild?


----------



## drehteufel (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht drehteufel. Wie tief laufen die, die obere Reihe im zweiten Bild?



...ca. 1-1,50m. Ideal für das Abklappern der Schilfkanten mit dem Boot.


----------



## Tisie (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Marco,

Glückwunsch zur Illex-Sammlung! Du weißt ja, an wen Du Dich wenden kannst, wenn Du welche wieder loswerden möchtest 

Gruß, Matthias

P.S.: Schick mir bitte nochmal Deine Telefonnummer per PN.


----------



## sevone (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nach langem suchen habe ich vorgestern endlich ein paar Effzett Classic in 30gramm bekommen können, die ja leider nicht mehr hergestellt werden. 2,95€/Stück; das waren alle, die der händler noch hatte.
[URL=http://img161.*ih.us/my.php?image=dsc02495.jpg]http://img161.*ih.us/img161/4930/dsc02495.th.jpg
[/URL]


----------



## scemler (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Drehteufel: Wieso holst du dir 11mal den selben Wobbler?


----------



## bazawe (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir letzte Woche die Gamakatsu Luxxe Saltage Cheetah 96 M gegönnt, die Rute wird zum Seeforellenfischen eingesetzt (bisher Skelli 8-32 g).

Gruß bazawe


----------



## grazy04 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



scemler schrieb:


> @ Drehteufel: Wieso holst du dir 11mal den selben Wobbler?



damit er 10x abreisen kann 

na auf Vorrat kaufen denk ich doch mal.... oder ?


----------



## grazy04 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sevone schrieb:


> nach langem suchen habe ich vorgestern endlich ein paar Effzett Classic in 30gramm bekommen können, die ja leider nicht mehr hergestellt werden. 2,95€/Stück; das waren alle, die der händler noch hatte.
> http://img161.*ih.us/my.php?image=dsc02495.jpghttp://img161.*ih.us/img161/4930/dsc02495.th.jpg




sach ma sinn die Matt oder hochglanz ? bin mir grad nich Sicher.... THX


----------



## sevone (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> sach ma sinn die Matt oder hochglanz ? bin mir grad nich Sicher.... THX



die sind matt, das ist ja das coole daran.


----------



## drehteufel (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> na auf Vorrat kaufen denk ich doch mal.... oder ?



Genau erfasst...


----------



## grazy04 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sevone schrieb:


> die sind matt, das ist ja das coole daran.



OK, dacht ich mir fast...




			
				drehteufel schrieb:
			
		

> Genau erfasst...


----------



## Burns (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir im neuen Jahr nen Trailer + Anka gegönnt 
Jetzt wirds nur noch Zeit das es taut und ich auf unsere Seen kann.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schönes Gespann!


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute sind wieder zwei Umschläge aus England eingeschlagen 

Frei nach dem Motto,

etwas Modernes






etwas Bewährtes











etwas "Oldschool"






und 1400 Yds Schnur für einen Boardie, die aber schon 
wieder verpackt und auf dem Weg in den Westerwald ist :vik:


----------



## kohlie0611 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Torsk NI
Schöne Köder!Endlich mal einer der den OF fischt#6-wenn man überlegt wie lang es diesen Wobbler schon gibt.Warum aber aus UK-wegen dem Preis, Dekor....?


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jupp des schnöden Mammons wegen 

Der OF ist für mich absoluter Kult ähnlich dem Effzett oder dem Heinz. Die alten Herren
sind zwar nicht so fein durchgestylt sind aber gerade an "japanischen Gewässer" mitunter
ein echtes Pendant und haben sich Ihren Platz in der Köderkiste redlich verdient.


----------



## Waagemann (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir auch mal wieder was gegönnt!

http://img8.*ih.us/img8/4003/pict0110d.jpg

Einen 4" Piketime Sickly und...

http://img504.*ih.us/img504/1595/pict0118.jpg

...einen 4" Piketime Flash!Mal sehen was die Hechte dazu meinen:m!

mfg daniel


----------



## Master Hecht (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so hier mal meine Technium 2500FB

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## BigGamer (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab ne cormorann Blackstar CM 2,30 6-36gr mit ner BlueArc 720 und 15er Fireline erbeutet|rolleyes
Darunter ist ne DAM Super Natural 2,40 30-60gr (nich neu), dafür hab ich ne Cormoran Rodeo Gti 11 Pif, ebenfalls mit Fireline, gekauft:g

PS: Und nen paar KuKös, nen Kescher, Haken und andren Kleinkram:q


----------



## kohlie0611 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sauber BigGamer#6
Ist der Molch von Storm?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Um nun auch am Wasser im AB zu surfen!!!

http://www.letsgodigital.org/images/artikelen/64/apple-iphone-3g.jpg


----------



## BigGamer (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Sauber BigGamer#6
> Ist der Molch von Storm?


 
Rüchtiiig!:m

Wenn ich demnächst wieder zu Geld komm, kauf ich mir ne Baitcaster um die schweren Bucktails und Swimbaits zu werfen

Meine alte ist gerädert


----------



## Master Hecht (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das iPhone is nicht schlecht...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Leski (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heut hat mir der Postboote was feines gebracht,echt vom feinsten des  Teil:vik: 
Ez musse hald nur noch warten bis die Schonzeit vorbei ist:c


----------



## maesox (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sauber!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## drehteufel (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Plano Flipsider 3734, um Ordnung in das Wobbler-Chaos zu bringen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

GEILES TEIL leski!!!


----------



## GuidoOo (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich dachte, jetzt kommt von johnnie wieder: wie viel musstest hinlegen?

Ne auch von mir "petri" zum schönen Fang 
Wird ne menge Spass verrichten die Leierkiste =)


----------



## scemler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Leski schrieb:


> Heut hat mir der Postboote was feines gebracht,echt vom feinsten des  Teil:vik:
> Ez musse hald nur noch warten bis die Schonzeit vorbei ist:c



Hm, das neue 2009er-Modell.

Wieviel hast du bezahlt und wo hast du sie gekauft?

Die möchte ich mit dieses Jahr auch zulegen.


----------



## maesox (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe lange rum überlegt....am Ende konnte ich nicht anders. Hier mein "Spaßknüppel" für meine Hechte.

Abu Garcia​ 
Fantasista Suisho
Länge: 2,10 m
Gewicht: 181 Gramm
Wurfgewicht: 15-40 Gramm
​VG
Matze


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nicht, wirklich oder?


----------



## maesox (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Doch..warum???


----------



## Pete Pike (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wieso nicht?


// Da war jm schneller


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für den Preis bekommst du doch schon was aus der Major Craft Arrival Serie in Deutschland.
Finde die neuen Fantas sind momentan das hässlichste was der Rutenmarkt zu bieten hat
Aber ist eben Geschmackssache...


----------



## Pete Pike (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also ich find die richtig geil von der Optik her. Hat was. Großzügig geteilter Griff ist eh pwn. Wenn die blauen Elemente am Blank dunkelweinrot wären, wärs perfekt


----------



## maesox (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geschmackssache...richtig!!!

Ne MC stand aber nie zur Debatte!! Bei mir jedenfalls!#h


----------



## Streifenjäger (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Find erstmal ne Spinning von Major Craft bis 1 1/2oz. !

Hatte die Rute Sonntag in der Hand...straff ist sie auf jeden Fall, aber wie gesagt ist das Design Geschmacksache |rolleyes


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also ich sehe, dort eine Baitcaster

Tut auch nix zur Sache, finde einfach die Optik nicht gelungen, nicht die Performance


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schicke Rute, ich mag sowas 

Bytheway ich hoffe Du hast das Copyright für die Bilder, ansonsten muss  
ich Dich bitten die Bilder zu löschen oder zumindest eine Quelle an zu geben.


----------



## Streifenjäger (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zonk...hast Recht!!!
Ne Suisho kostet so um die 250€... ne MC Arrival H mit 1 1/2 oz. kostet 270€...hmmmm, ich weiß glaub wie ich mich entschieden hätte |kopfkrat

Aber ich weiß nicht zu welchem Preis die Rute tatsächlich über die Theke gegangen ist...


----------



## kohlie0611 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Also ich sehe, dort eine Baitcaster
> 
> Tut auch nix zur Sache, finde einfach die Optik nicht gelungen, nicht die Performance


 
Mit diesem Wg gibt es sie nicht als BC-Version..soweit mir bekannt gibt es 10-40 g/ 180cm und 15-60 g/ 210cm mit Trigger....


----------



## maesox (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ohhh doch!! 2,10m mit 15 - 40gr WG !!


Mir gefällt sie und wenn sie nicht jeder hat,ist das umso besser!! ;-)) Somit ists doch gut wenn nicht alle den gleichen Geschmack haben!

Die Rute wird mit ner Zillion auf Hecht eingesetzt. Somit passt die Straffheit schon!! Mit ner "Bärschlrute" kann ich für dieses Zweck nichts anfangen...


----------



## kohlie0611 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Als Bc?


----------



## maesox (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jepp !!#h


----------



## DRU (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hezlichen Glückwunsch, Dein Äffchen wird sich freuen.

Mal schauen wie lange es nun Ruhe gibt#h


----------



## maesox (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@DRU

..............ich auch.....


----------



## kohlie0611 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Okay, ich hab ja auch seit 2 Wochen eine, allerdings ist meine 210cm bei 15-60 g Wg....
Auch auf Hecht mit ner Zillion-bist schon mal nicht der Einzige|supergri


----------



## maesox (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Genau das gleiche Modell quasi oder einfach ne Fantasista (z.B yabai)??

Bist zufrieden???


----------



## kohlie0611 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



maesox schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche Modell quasi oder einfach ne Fantasista (z.B yabai)??
> 
> Bist zufrieden???


Ne ne, auch die Suisho...bis jetzt schon, muß aber leider noch bis zum Schonzeitende warten um genaue Aussagen treffen zu können.Ansonsten finde ich die Idee mit den Tariergewichten nicht schlecht.Von der Optik her gefällt sie mir ausgesprochen gut und der Blank macht schon nen recht schnellen Eindruck, ich kenne natürlich die MC`s nicht, auch keine vergleichbaren Deps,Evergreen oder sonstige JDM`s.Ich wollte damit Kopytos,Sandras, 14nerZalts, 6" Castaics,kleine Bulldawgs und vorallem kleinere Oberflächenköder wie 4" Sicklys, div. Stickbaits usw. fischen#h


----------



## maesox (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann bist also gleich balla!!

Mir gefällt sie auch,da sie eben nicht so gewöhnlich ist. Meine Yabai ist da eher schlicht gegen die Suisho.


----------



## kohlie0611 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



maesox schrieb:


> Dann bist also gleich balla!!


 
Sieht ganz danach aus:q:q:q


----------



## TroutSpezi (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

In einem Monat gehts für mich an den Ebro Stausee zum Zander- und Wallerangeln #6

Dafür musste erstmal neues Gerät her!


Hier die neuen Rollen:
Anhang anzeigen 100498


PENN GTI 320 LD
Quantum BIG PIT 770
Ryobi Applaus 4000 mit 0,20 Fireline Crystel
Ryobi Applaus 3000 mit 0,15 Fireline flamegreen

Hier zwei neue Ruten:
Anhang anzeigen 100499


YAD Springhill Big Fish 3,30m 100 - 300WG


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das mit den Bildern üben wir nochmal, funktioniert leider nicht

lg Flo


----------



## Tewi (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so gestern ist "Sie" nun per Post bei mir angekommen!:l

hab mir ne Shimano Diaflash gegönnt, ist zwar gebraucht aber die alte serie gibt es ja nicht mehr neu!:k


----------



## TroutSpezi (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zweiter Versuch mit den Bildern...







Die Wobblerbox wurde auch nochmal aufgefüllt!




Auch das Zubehör muss stimmen:


----------



## Benni87 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nabend Bordies,

Habe heute endlich meine neue Vertikal und Wobblerrute gekauft! Geiles Teil wie ich find |supergri|supergri|supergri und diese Kombination|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes!!!




Oder was sagt ihr;+?





Gruß der erfreute Benny#h


----------



## Tewi (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@benni ist das ne hiro? Und was hat sie gekostet?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Quantum Salsa Spin


----------



## Tewi (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

gibt es diese ruten der bauart auch günstiger?


----------



## senner (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei mir gabs heut 3 alien eels von savage gear:






2x 20er und einen 30er. 

die passende SG Pro Predator 9' 40-100g muss erst mal getauscht werden. mit der stimmt was ni :c


----------



## Veit (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Quantum Salsa Spin



Nee, ist ne Hiro!


@ Freund Benni: Viel Spass und große Fänge mit der neuen Kombo!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oh, sorry man soll nicht zuviel aufeinmal machen, das können nur Frauen


----------



## Benni87 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dank jungs werde ich haben!!!:q
Ja ist ne *Hiro Rubini Rudis* und hat *10- 50g* und ist *2,10m* lang !
Hat mich *119€* mit Rabatt sonst im Laden *150€ !!!*

*Gruß Benny*


----------



## Tewi (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wo kann man sowas kaufen @ benni?????


----------



## Benni87 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tewi schrieb:


> wo kann man sowas kaufen @ benni?????


 Bei Tetzlaff habe ich sie gekauft!!


----------



## ButterBeiDeFische (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Hiros sind wirklich schick, wenn sie nur nicht so verdammt überteuert wären in Deutschland. In Portugal (da sitzt die Firma) kostet die Rubini z.B. 70 €. Da find ich den Aufpreis zu 119 € allerdings ja noch so halbwegs vertretbar, aber krass wirds bei der Hiro Margarita: Kostet in einem portugiesischen Onlineshop 57 € und geht hier für 190 € über die Theke |bigeyes#q

Da lohnt sich ja schon fast ein Billigflug nach Portugal, um das Teil zu importieren. Oder kennt hier zufällig jemanden einen Portugiesen, der regelmäßig pendelt :q

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Portugiesen, der regelmäßig pendelt



Ja der Gute Mann heiß DHL, UPS oder Fedex 
Magst Du mir mal den Link zu dem Shop per PN schicken?


----------



## schrauber78 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab auch mal wieder zugeschlagen und meinen Rutenwald mit einer Balzer Alegra Vertical Lure für schlappe 50 Schleifen aufgeforstet.


----------



## Köfi83 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir 2 Freilaufrollen von Quantum catalyst wrc 860(Je 70€) gekauft und ein 3 Bein Pod von DAM 60€

Gruß köfi#6


----------



## The_Pitbull (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich auch 3 Hardnose Köder von manns hehe lol waren in der Raubfisch mit drin echt coole Farben#hGruß Pitti


----------



## maesox (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

....jepp find ich auch!! Nur der Twister fand ich shit...


----------



## Micha1980 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir Quantum Distance Shad 3100 zugelegt für 80 Eur
seit gestern.


----------



## GuidoOo (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



maesox schrieb:


> ....jepp find ich auch!! Nur der Twister fand ich shit...



Für Barsche reichts allemal 

War am Wochenende auch mal  "shoppen" und naja, eine neue Rolle namens 
Spro Red Arc 10400( jetzt bin auch einer von denen :vik 
mit 270m 0.12er Spiderwire Invisi Braid UND

Eine Rute:

Berkley Signa Salmon 3,10m 9-41gr

Gewicht: 171g Spitzenteil: 25gr!

Man ist des nen geiler Stock =)


----------



## NoSaint (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab heute auch ws neues bekommen, bzw. es ist mit GLS angekommen. Ne Daiwa Steez 631MHFBA. Bilder kann ich morgen nachreichen. Ach ja, die Rute wiegt 98g


----------



## maesox (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fein,fein !!!!!!!!#6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



NoSaint schrieb:


> INe Daiwa Steez 631MHFBA.



Bin zu faul die Typbezeichnung nach zu gucken, ist das die Raptor?


----------



## grazy04 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

krass, 400e für ne Rute... Hammer

was habt ihr für Jobs ?? Pahh Wirtschaftskrise..... iss aber auch ein feines Stöckchen !!!


----------



## TNT (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|bigeyes - geil!

Schaut ja super aus die Rute!
Darf ich mal unwissend wie ich bin anfragen wie da die Rolle eingespannt wird - also wo da geschraubt wird wenn dem so ist? Ist das ganze Griffstück unterhalb des Halters das was man dreht zum festmachen? Oder funzt das ganz anders...

Egal wie - auf jeden Fall geil. Ne Rute oder Rolle (am besten beides in Verbindung würd ich auch gern mal entwerfen...)

Grüße 

TNT


----------



## schrauber78 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@tnt der vorderste Griff ist gleichzeitig die feststellmutter für die rolle


----------



## senner (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewdaiwastz631.html

ist eigentlich unverschämt dass der preis von $ zu € 1:1 übernommen wird :q


----------



## TNT (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> @tnt der vorderste Griff ist gleichzeitig die feststellmutter für die rolle


 
Ah ja OK. Wenn ich mir die mit der Baitcasteraufnahme so anschau ist es eigentlich klar |uhoh:. Bei dem geposteten Bild ist aber auch noch eine drüber für Statio (?). Da ist es dann wohl wieder das hintere Griffstück oder wie? |kopfkrat  Oder hat das mit der Rute garnichts zu tun...

Bzw. mal andersherum gefragt: Meist nutzt man das vordere Griffstück vor der Rolle (bei dieser Rute ja eigentlich dann garnicht wirklich vorhanden) nur um straffen Zuf ausüben zu können wenn was wirklich großes am Haken hängt. Was ist nun wenn da auch wirklich nen handgroßer Griff vorhanden ist und man den belastet- könnte man damit nicht unbeabsichtigt im Drill eines großen Fisches die Rollenhalterung lockern und in Probleme geraten? Ich meine nur ich hab noch niemand gesehen, der direkt hinter der Rolle im Drill an den Griff packt und somit wär das für mich der logischste Teil um darin die Befestigung darin zu integrieren.

Grüße

TNT


----------



## schrauber78 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano verwendet die Gleichen Halterungen. Ich bin davon auch nicht wirklich überzeugt, aber es scheint ja zu funktionieren und zu halten. Wenn man die Haltemutter eine viertel Umdrehung (mehr wird es kaum sein) locker dreht, passiert eigentlich eh nichts.


----------



## drehteufel (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die zum Testen:





...und die zum Schutz:


----------



## TroutSpezi (16. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Reichlich Gummi Shads für die Ebro Zander #6


----------



## kohlie0611 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, hab hab mir noch passende Schnur fürs Frühjahr geordert,für die Metanium Mg :
100m 12lbs FC von Toray, paßt exakt auf die Spule...Für eine Curado 201 DHSV 14 lbs Arashi Mono 200m, ca. 100-110m gehen auf die Spule...
http://img16.*ih.us/img16/8642/p3170122r.th.jpg
|wavey:


----------



## melis (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Kohlie0611
Warum hast du die Schnüre gekauft die du nicht kennst, nicht in die Hand nehmen kannst und dir auch sonst niemand sagen kann wie die sind. Auf gut Glück? Hast du hier nichts gefunden?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Kohlie0611: Gute Schnurwahl! Zumindest die Bawo (die kenne ich und fand sie gut!), die Arashi teste ich erst noch... 

@Melis: Wer sagt das er die Schnüre nicht kennt und vor allem das man hier keine Infos dazu bekommt?


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



melis schrieb:


> @ Kohlie0611
> Warum hast du die Schnüre gekauft die du nicht kennst, nicht in die Hand nehmen kannst und dir auch sonst niemand sagen kann wie die sind. Auf gut Glück? Hast du hier nichts gefunden?



Ähem sorry aber, BAWO ist eine sehr bekannte Schnur und mal ganz nebenbei: die meisten MONO/FC Schnüre aus D kommen nicht mal Ansatzweise an die Schnüre aus den USA oder JP ran, das ist unter den Raubfischanglern die sich mit JDM oder US Gerät beschäftigen auch bekannt.


----------



## kohlie0611 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@melis
Wie oben schon beschrieben hat z.B. die Toray nen sehr guten Ruf, das Prop. bei vielem sogen. JDM-Tackle(*J*apan *D*omestic *M*arket) ist, das man es hier nicht bekommt und auch nicht begrabschen kann.Man muß sich halt darauf verlassen was hier (oder auch in anderen Foren) darüber geschrieben wird...#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Inzwischen gibt es die Schnur durchaus auch in einigen deutschen Läden...

Hier z.B.: http://www.tacklelounge.de/xoshop/index.php?cName=lines-c-5

Und vor allem auf doch nicht wenigen BC-Rollen, weil der Köderkontakt einfach merklich besser ist als mit den hier erhältlichen Mono-Varianten.


----------



## Anthero (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir am Freitag eine "Pezon&Michel Spécialist Jig" Rute gekauft.
110€, 7-21 gramm WG, 1,90m lang


und eine Rolle

Die Rolle ist eine "Pezon&Michel Invitation FV 150"


Teschnische Daten
Übersetzung: 4.2/ 1
Gewicht: 203g
Nadellager: 1
Kugellager: 6




Fotos werde ich eventuell noch hinzufügen, je nach dem, wie ich Zeit hab


----------



## maxe-hh (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so, heute endlich meine 2 neuen ruten angekommen 
einmal die shimano diaflsh ex 2,70m 20-50g
und die beastmaster 2,40m auch 20-50g

echt hammer geile ruten!


----------



## kohlie0611 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Inzwischen gibt es die Schnur durchaus auch in einigen deutschen Läden...
> 
> Hier z.B.: http://www.tacklelounge.de/xoshop/index.php?cName=lines-c-5
> 
> Und vor allem auf doch nicht wenigen BC-Rollen, weil der Köderkontakt einfach merklich besser ist als mit den hier erhältlichen Mono-Varianten.


Ich hab meine von s.w.a.t-wie schon gesagt, 100m 12 lbs passen genau auf meine Metanium Mg was mir sehr zusagt bei dem Preis für die Fc#6

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/2787/p3170006x.th.jpg


----------



## Knödel (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

super schnur, wofür soll se sein?


----------



## melis (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ähem sorry aber, BAWO ist eine sehr bekannte Schnur und mal ganz nebenbei: die meisten MONO/FC Schnüre aus D kommen nicht mal Ansatzweise an die Schnüre aus den USA oder JP ran, das ist unter den Raubfischanglern die sich mit JDM oder US Gerät beschäftigen auch bekannt.


Viel Müll wieder von dir Denni. Auch wenn ich deine Postings sonst schätze. Aber hier habe ich nichts dazu geschrieben, siehe unten, sondern Ihn nur gefragt. 
Denn hier nichts gefunden heißt nicht hier produzierte Schnüre, sondern alle erhältlichen.

Du kennst also wie du schreibst alle Schnüre um das vergleichen zu können.

Und die wenigen die hier wirklich hier produziert werden sind erstklassig. Die meisten kommen sicherlich nicht aus D sondern China. 

Über JDM und US Schnüre habe ich garnichts gesagt. Sondern Ihn einfach gefragt, warum er die Katze kauft wo es doch hier auch gutes gibt, wie du mit die meisten auch angemerkt hast anstatt alle zu schreiben. 

Also noch einmal: Ich habe nichts bewertet, sondern Ihn und nur Ihn gefragt warum er das so gemacht hat. Ob er antworten will ist seine Sache. 

Das du verrückt bist nach dem Japan Zeug und meinst fast alles von dort ist der pure Honig weiß ich schon lange. Doch welche Firma in Yapps könnte so gute Schnüren machen deiner Meinung nach ohne Firmen wie DuPont USA oder Bayer in Leverkusen. Keine!!! Nur zu deiner Info, der Chemie-Sektor aus Deutschland ist führend in der Welt. Und es gibt bestimmt die eine oder andere Firma hier die etwas damit auch anfangen kann. Hier leben nicht nur doof die sich nicht einmal die Schuhe anziehen können.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das Problem dürfte eher sein das es hier verhältnismässig wenig Nachfrage zu diesen ja doch recht teuren Schnüren gibt. Das die technisch auch hier zu machen wären ist keine Frage, aber sie werden offensichtlich nicht angeboten.

Zumindest wenn man hier nach dehnungsarmen (deutlich <10%) Monos sucht hat man keine echten Alternativen zu den Japanern. Oder kannst Du was vom deutschen Markt empfehlen? Würde ich gerne probieren.


----------



## melis (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kann ich nicht SStefan. Doch darum ging es mir auch nicht. Ich wollte wissen warum er eine Schnur kauft die er nicht in der Hand gehabt hatte. Hat er mir beantwortet, und gut ist. Persönlich glaube ich das er wie oftmals das so ist nach hörensagen und Foto gegangen ist.
Und das mit den unter 10% müsste auch erst einmal bewiesen werden. 
Für und gegen Japan war nicht meine Intention.


----------



## Knödel (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ melis, der preis für die schnur ist jetzt nicht sooooooooooooo mega, so könnte man doch auch mal drauf vertrauen, was die andern so erzählen. Bei höher wertigen sachen, könnte/sollte man sich die sache eventuell doch vorher anschauen. Versteh dein problem nicht, die schnur kostet gerade mal nur 13 € . Und was spricht bei solchen güter dagegen? Er wird wohl kein auto, wie du schreibster hören und sagen kaufen. Es ist nur eine schnur für paar euro! lol!


----------



## kohlie0611 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



melis schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht SStefan. Doch darum ging es mir auch nicht. Ich wollte wissen warum er eine Schnur kauft die er nicht in der Hand gehabt hatte. Hat er mir beantwortet, und gut ist. Persönlich glaube ich das er wie oftmals das so ist nach hörensagen und Foto gegangen ist.
> Und das mit den unter 10% müsste auch erst einmal bewiesen werden.
> Für und gegen Japan war nicht meine Intention.


Klar hab ich erstmal endsprechend im www recherchiert, diese Schnur wurde mehrfach in diversen Foren empfolen,nun kann man sagen das die eigens gesammelten Erfahrungen mit Tackle die besten sind, ist halt so, aber angenommen ich möchte meinen Horizont erweitern-folglich muß ich auch bereit sein ein gewisses Maß an Risiko einzugehen und ev. Geld für etwas bezahlen, was ich eigentlich noch nicht mal in der Hand hatte.Nun, um dieses Risiko zu minnimieren versuche ich mich zu infomieren-dieses kann ich am besten und neutralsten in eben einem Forum.Wenn ich dann von dem Großteil der User,und ich meine die, die sich vorwiegend aufs Bc-fischen spezialisiert haben und auch teilweiße Tackle nutzen, welches preislich *sehr,sehr hoch* angesidelt ist,lese bzw. geraten bekomme das die Schnur xy qulitativ hochwertig währe, dann nehme ich doch stark an das diese Menschen wissen von was sie reden, schon alleine deswegen, weil sich wohl kaum einer ne 400,00€ Rolle mit "irgendeiner" Schnur bestücken würde.Dieses , wie schon gesagt,ist meine Ansicht zu diesem Thema,aber ich denke ich bin bei weitem nicht der Einzige, der sich hier oder auch in anderen Foren inspirieren läßt...
VG Kohlie#h


----------



## kohlie0611 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Knödel schrieb:


> @ melis, der preis für die schnur ist jetzt nicht sooooooooooooo mega, so könnte man doch auch mal drauf vertrauen, was die andern so erzählen. Bei höher wertigen sachen, könnte/sollte man sich die sache eventuell doch vorher anschauen. Versteh dein problem nicht, die schnur kostet gerade mal nur 13 € . Und was spricht bei solchen güter dagegen? Er wird wohl kein auto, wie du schreibster hören und sagen kaufen. Es ist nur eine schnur für paar euro! lol!


Ähem, die Toray Fc (Fluorcarbon) kostet 30,00€ bei 100m


----------



## Knödel (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja und? Was sind jetzt 30 €? Wusste jetzt nicht, dass es die fc toray ist.


----------



## kohlie0611 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Knödel schrieb:


> ja und? Was sind jetzt 30 €? Wusste jetzt nicht, dass es die fc toray ist.


30,00€ sind auch okay, wie schon gesagt, warum sollte ich am Ende bei der Schnur sparen?Da hätt ich ja bei der Rolle anfangen können(mit dem Sparen)
Die Fc auf der Metanium wird an eine P&M dynamic cast geschraubt, haubtsächlich für kleine, flachlaufende, hardbaits wie Sammy, Hamakuru, 7ner Slider usw.
Die Arashi werde ich ebenfalls vorwiegend für Oberfächenköder in Verbindung mit ner  Curado 201 DHSV und einer Suisho15-60 g verwenden
VG Kohlie..


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



melis schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht SStefan.
> 
> Und das mit den unter 10% müsste auch erst einmal bewiesen werden.



Es sind in dem Fall wohl 6,5% :m

Falls Dir in diesem Fall z.B. dieser Testbericht als Quelle ausreicht: http://www.tackletour.com/reviewtorayfc.html

Es gibt durchaus andere Länder in denen sich wesentlich mehr mit Tackle auseinandergesetzt wird als bei uns. Als ich den Händler hier in der Nähe (schon ein recht großer) nach solchen Schnüren gefragt habe war die klare Aussage: Dafür gibt es hier keinen Markt, mehr als 5€/100m für Mono ist kaum zu verkaufen, solange nebenan die Angebotsspule 8€/1000m liegt. #c

Da gibt es einfach z.B. in Japan eine ganz andere Grundeinstellung, deswegen dann eben auch entsprechende Produkte. Wenn jemand hier von solchen Produkten hört und die testen möchte bleibt eben nur der Import... Ich habe es bei den Monos nie bereut, es gabe bessere und schlechtere, aber zum Kunstköderangeln hat mir jede besser gefallen als die hier verfügbaren Monos...

Und klar: Brauchen tut man die nicht, aber eventuell will man sie trotzdem! :m


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



melis schrieb:


> Viel Müll wieder von dir Denni. Auch wenn ich deine Postings sonst schätze.



Ich gebe mir viel Mühe meinem Benutzertitel gerecht zu werden, extra für Dich 


melis schrieb:


> Du kennst also wie du schreibst alle Schnüre um das vergleichen zu können.


Alle sicher nicht, aber einige. Was dehnungsarme Mono und Memory angeht, haben auch die Tectans, Stroft, Platinum Royals usw. bei weitem nicht die Qualitäten die JP oder USA Schnüre bringen.


melis schrieb:


> Und die wenigen die hier wirklich hier produziert werden sind erstklassig. Die meisten kommen sicherlich nicht aus D sondern China.


Naja, sei mal dahin gestellt, gut sind sie aber noch lange nicht erstklassig. Es gibt übrigens gar nicht soo viele Hersteller von Mono wie Du meinst. In der Tat sind es nur 3 Hersteller auf der Welt die nenneswerte Mengen produzieren können.


melis schrieb:


> Das du verrückt bist nach dem Japan Zeug und meinst fast alles von dort ist der pure Honig weiß ich schon lange.


Ich bin nicht verrückt nach JDM Angelgerät, bei weitem nicht und ich habe mit die besten Voraussetzungen um an den Kram zu kommen, ich bin öfters in Japan und kan dort einkaufen oder frage meine Kollegen... Zumal wen ich mir meinen Keller ansehe, steht da verdammt wenig aus JP rum. Da stehen schon einige Sachen aus JP, das meiste ist aber von D oder EU "Herstellern"


melis schrieb:


> Doch welche Firma in Yapps könnte so gute Schnüren machen deiner Meinung nach ohne Firmen wie DuPont USA oder Bayer in Leverkusen. Keine!!! Nur zu deiner Info, der Chemie-Sektor aus Deutschland ist führend in der Welt. Und es gibt bestimmt die eine oder andere Firma hier die etwas damit auch anfangen kann. Hier leben nicht nur doof die sich nicht einmal die Schuhe anziehen können.


 Hier bewewgst Du Dich auf extrem dünnen Eis, ich arbeite in der Chemie Branche als Einkäufer und kan die Lage wohl etwas besser beurteilen  Fakt ist das es mal so war vor 30 Jahren  Eine Bayer oder eine DuPont brauchen die Japaner wirklich nicht um eine gute Schnur herzustellen, hat mir der Verkaufsleiter Japan von Toray JP selbst gesagt. Ich arbeite in einem Mischkonzern, wir stellen Sodaasche, Glas, Pharmazie, Kunststoffe und Fluoride her... übrigens ein japanische Konzern  Mit Sicherheit würden wir 90% der benötigten Chemikalien liefern können, die restlichen 10 bekommt man ganz sicher von JP Herstellern, falls nicht sind noch China und Indien eine gute Adresse. Deutschland hat schon lange seinen Platz als der Chemie Standort verlohren, auch wen das einige nicht glauben wollen. Im übrigen sind die meisten Hersteller aus D nach China oder Indien gerannt und haben dort selbst die Fabriken hochgezogen und die meisten haben damit schon in den 70ern angefangen.


----------



## maesox (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir ist auch wieder was "eingeflogen" |rolleyes:




*Shimano Chronarch 101BPV und Megabass Stepcat 6,3g*



http://img18.*ih.us/img18/1161/img1579c.jpg

VG

Matze


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das gefällt dem Affen! :vik:


----------



## maesox (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hoffe er hält jetzt wieder ne Weile seine Schnauze...wobei er glaub schon wieder leise was vor sich hin stammelt...|kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



maesox schrieb:


> Ich hoffe er hält jetzt wieder ne Weile seine Schnauze...wobei er glaub schon wieder leise was vor sich hin stammelt...|kopfkrat|rolleyes



Kenne ich  Geile Sachen hast da wieder


----------



## kohlie0611 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Maesox
Schöne Rolle#6, für die Suisho?


----------



## maesox (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dito #6 oder alternativ an die Yabai..


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



maesox schrieb:


> Ich hoffe er hält jetzt wieder ne Weile seine Schnauze...wobei er glaub schon wieder leise was vor sich hin stammelt...|kopfkrat|rolleyes



Bezieht sich das auf das?



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das gefällt dem Affen! :vik:


----------



## maesox (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Richtig!!|rolleyes Hast keinen "Schulteraffen" der dir ständig was von neuem Angelzeug ins Ohr pflüstert???

Wäre der nicht,würd ich mir vieeeel weniger kaufen!! Der setzt einem aber ständig immer neue Flausen in den Kopf#c


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



maesox schrieb:


> Richtig!!|rolleyes Hast keinen "Schulteraffen" der dir ständig was von neuem Angelzeug ins Ohr pflüstert???
> 
> Wäre der nicht,würd ich mir vieeeel weniger kaufen!! Der setzt einem aber ständig immer neue Flausen in den Kopf#c




LOL!!!!!!!!!:vik:


----------



## Svenno 02 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir letztens noch ne schöne Watjacke bei Moritz und die Penn Slammer sowie ne Spro Red Arc!



















Die Saison kann starten!

LG Svenno


----------



## maesox (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Viel Spaß mit deinen Neuerwerbungen!! Besonders mit deinem "Slammer-Arbeitstier" !!#6


----------



## don rhabano (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das gabs letztes WE und wird demnächst als super Allroundrute ,vorallem für Barsch und Hecht dienen. Dazu gabs noch Kleinkram und ne Balzer Oyster 325 ,die zu dem Preis unschlagbar ist .


----------



## Master Hecht (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Den Salmo wollt ich mir auch noch kaufen. Wo haste den Weg???

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Johnnie Walker (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Red Arc sieht mit der weißen Geflochtenen einfach HAMMA aus!


----------



## barsch-catcher (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Guten Aben
Hab mir heut eine Lucky Craft Tournament Sammy geholt :l
kann´s kaum erwarten den ersten Fisch mit ihr zu drillen!:vik:


----------



## Svenno 02 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> @ Svenno, glückwunsch zum neuen "Zubehör" #6
> 
> Hat die Slammer die Schnur selbst gewickelt? Oder mit der Maschine?



Danke:vik:

@all

dankee

Ne das war mit der Maschine!#h

@Johnnie

ja das ist ne Spiderwire, geile Schnur, ich hoffe die bringt mir noch ein paar Mefos

LG Svenno


----------



## worker_one (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mal ein bisschen was an Saisonvorbereitung...|bigeyes

1. ein bisschen Equipment...

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/2855/equipment.jpg

2. ein paar Softbaits...

http://img16.*ih.us/img16/6347/softbaits.jpg

3. ein paar Hardbaits...

http://img21.*ih.us/img21/3630/crankz.jpg

und schließlich will das Ganze ja auch gefischt werden...:vik:
http://img440.*ih.us/img440/5771/scylaschronarch.jpg
Daiko Scylas 63ML + Shimano Chronarch 51MG...lecker


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nice Tackle, Fellas


----------



## Tewi (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

na dann kann die saison ja los gehen (in ein paar Wochen!).... @worker


----------



## kohlie0611 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@worker
feine Sachen, Daumen hoch#6


----------



## maesox (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@worker


Da hast ja mal richtig hin gelangt!!! Sauper!!!!#6#6

Da wunderts mich nicht,das die "Toray" im Shop ausverkauft ist!!|supergri


VG
Matze


----------



## worker_one (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



maesox schrieb:


> @worker
> 
> 
> Da hast ja mal richtig hin gelangt!!! Sauper!!!!#6#6
> ...


----------



## maesox (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Abu Fantasista Suisho und der Shimano Chronarch 101BPV



http://img19.*ih.us/img19/7246/img1580o.jpg

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/4195/img1583fjy.jpg

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/360/img1585p.jpg

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/9665/img1586k.jpg

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/9932/img1587.jpg


----------



## GuidoOo (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Combo`s sehen ja schon verdammt geil aus =)#6

Ich hol mir heut oder morgen nen Pontoon-Boot =)


----------



## Veit (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eben hat der Postbote mir mein neues Spielzeug gebracht:





2,70er Shimano Lesath XH 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein schickes Röllchen dazu. Bin im Moment noch am Schwanken zwischen Infinity Q und Aspire FA.


----------



## Crotalus (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bestimmt vom Stollenwerk, was


----------



## Barsch-Guru (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



worker_one schrieb:


> mal ein bisschen was an Saisonvorbereitung...|bigeyes
> 
> 1. ein bisschen Equipment...
> 
> ...


 
Ich weiß, über Geld spricht man nicht. Aber trotzdem, bist du Millionär?|bigeyes

Sieht sehr gut aus, viel Spaß damit und allzeit dicke Fische!

Grüße Alex


----------



## Veit (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Bestimmt vom Stollenwerk, was



100 Punkte für den Kanditaten.


----------



## melis (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Um noch einmal auf die Schnur zurück zu kommen, ich finde das man nur gleichartige Produkte miteinander vergleichen sollte und auch da muss man sich fragen welche Eigenschaft einem wichtig ist und was hatte der Hersteller mit dem Produkt vor. Stimmen wir da überein?





Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Es sind in dem Fall wohl 6,5% :m
> 
> Falls Dir in diesem Fall z.B. dieser Testbericht als Quelle ausreicht: http://www.tackletour.com/reviewtorayfc.html
> Ich habe es bei den Monos nie bereut, es gabe bessere und schlechtere, aber zum Kunstköderangeln hat mir jede besser gefallen als die hier verfügbaren Monos...


 


Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Alle sicher nicht, aber einige. Was dehnungsarme Mono und Memory angeht, haben auch die Tectans, Stroft, Platinum Royals usw. bei weitem nicht die Qualitäten die JP oder USA Schnüre bringen.
> 
> Naja, sei mal dahin gestellt, gut sind sie aber noch lange nicht erstklassig. Es gibt übrigens gar nicht soo viele Hersteller von Mono wie Du meinst. In der Tat sind es nur 3 Hersteller auf der Welt die nenneswerte Mengen produzieren können.


Die Platinum halte ich für wirklich sehr schlecht. Habe das an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben wie stark der Memory schon nach kurzer zeit war. Tectan ist eine alte Schnur die meiner Meinung nach okay ist. Aber heute nicht mehr zur Spitze gehört. Doch die Stroft, was soll an der wie du es geschrieben hast, ein paar Postings vorher(D kommen nicht mal Ansatzweise an die Schnüre aus den USA oder JP ran) so viel slechter sein? Gib mir mal bitte eine greifbare Info. Das it der Dehnung was SStefan schreibt stimmt so nicht ganz wann man bedenkt nur gleichartige Produkte miteinander zu vergleichen. 

Die Angabe mit den 6,5% Dehnung ist somit für den Arsss. Den die Schnur bei Tackletour ist eine FC und Waku stellt keine FC her. 

Ganz besonders weil nicht angegeben wird wie gemessen wird um die Dehnung festzustellen.

Memory ist bei den meisten guten Schnüren einfach kein Thema mehr.


----------



## Student (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Postbote war da, der Posbote war da :vik:

Der Zoll hat wohl einige Zeit gebraucht, um die japanische Rechnung zu lesen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



melis schrieb:


> Die Angabe mit den 6,5% Dehnung ist somit für den Arsss. Den die Schnur bei Tackletour ist eine FC und Waku stellt keine FC her.



Die Angabe bezieht sich konkret auf die Schnur um die es ging, weil genau diese Schnur gekauft wurde und Du sagtest es gibt hier vergleichbare Schnüre aus Deutschland.

Ich habe gesagt das hier (nach meinem Kenntnisstand) keine solche Schnur hergestellt wird, jetzt hast Du das ja bestätigt.

Ich weiss auch garnicht wo das Problem liegt, warum manche hier um die Ecke kommen und ständig dieses "braucht man nicht, gibt es auch Alternativen" anbringen. Lasst die Leute doch kaufen worauf sie Lust haben. 

Wenn Du Schnüre von Waku kaufen willst mach das, ich denke nicht das Dich jemand bekehrten will. Aber lass Du es doch freundlicherweise auch andersrum, gerade wenn Du jetzt selber erkennst das es so eine Schnur hier eben eventuell doch nicht gibt. Wenn man nach Eigenschaften wie etwa der geringen Dehnung sucht wird der Kreis der potentiellen Kandidaten klein...

Eventuell solltest Du Dir solch eine Schnur mal zum Test holen bevor Du urteilst, der Unterschied dürfte sein das die meisten die heute das Zeug importieren früher die Sachen von hier schon getestet haben, andersrum ist das meistens nicht der Fall, oder?


----------



## dirk-mann (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin

@student da hast mächtig zugeschlagen mein lieber scholli

gruß dirk


----------



## stanleyclan (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Student

dann biste ja gerüstet!!! wieviel wars denn insgesamt wenn ich fragen darf...??


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Melis: Stefan hat das meiste ja schon gesagt. Die Stroft hat mehr Dehnung und auch mehr Memory als die Bawo. Hol Dir eine Spule und vergleiche selbst, ich habe das schon gemacht und finde die BAWO richtig geil fürs feedern und die kommt mir auch auf meine BC


----------



## melis (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist doch der Punkt SStefan, du glaubst mit meinem Posting und der Frage warum er die Schnur ohne sie in der Hand gehalten zu haben gekauft hat, bin ich sofort gegen das Importieren. Falsch wie ich schon mehrfach hier deutlich gemacht habe. Und mit der Frage, hast du hier nichts gefunden, habe ich noch lange nicht etwas in D produziertes gemeint. Oder gibt es dafür anzeichen? 



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich weiss auch garnicht wo das Problem liegt, warum manche hier um die Ecke kommen und ständig dieses "braucht man nicht, gibt es auch Alternativen" anbringen. Lasst die Leute doch kaufen worauf sie Lust haben.
> 
> Wenn Du Schnüre von Waku kaufen willst mach das, ich denke nicht das Dich jemand bekehrten will. Aber lass Du es doch freundlicherweise auch andersrum, gerade wenn Du jetzt selber erkennst das es so eine Schnur hier eben eventuell doch nicht gibt. Wenn man nach Eigenschaften wie etwa der geringen Dehnung sucht wird der Kreis der potentiellen Kandidaten klein...
> 
> Eventuell solltest Du Dir solch eine Schnur mal zum Test holen bevor Du urteilst, der Unterschied dürfte sein das die meisten die heute das Zeug importieren früher die Sachen von hier schon getestet haben, andersrum ist das meistens nicht der Fall, oder?


Siehe oben. Für deinen Text gibt es keine Grund, ausser das du sofort mir unterstellst ich wäre gegen das Importieren. Und das ohne Grund. Natürlich gibt es hier Mitglieder du so etwas machen. Du schreibst ja selbst: "Warum *manche* hier um die Eche kommen". Hier hast du Verfolgungswahn. 

Du hast dich doch der Diskussion angeschlossen. Also bitte.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die Angabe bezieht sich konkret auf die Schnur um die es ging, weil genau diese Schnur gekauft wurde und Du sagtest es gibt hier vergleichbare Schnüre aus Deutschland.


 Tue ich und gibt es auch.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich habe gesagt das hier (nach meinem Kenntnisstand) keine solche Schnur hergestellt wird, jetzt hast Du das ja bestätigt.


Habe nichts bestätigt, wo soll das stehen??????????
Ich schreibe, dass man nur gleichartige Sachen miteinander vergleichen soll. 

Und der Beweis das es *FC* Schnür aus Deutschland gibt mit genauso wenig Dehnung wie aus Nippon, steht auf von dir selbst angeführten Seite Tackletour.com

Hier http://www.tackletour.com/reviewfluorocarbontest.html
und der zweite Teil http://www.tackletour.com/reviewfluorocarbon2.html. Hier sind zwar nur zwei von den 14 FC Schnüren aus D die mit der Mono Trilene XL verglichen werden und dazu sind es noch mit die günstigsten aber man kann schon was erahnen.


----------



## Student (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> @ Student
> dann biste ja gerüstet!!! wieviel wars denn insgesamt wenn ich fragen darf...??



Das sind 27 schicke Japan-Wobbler #h

Ich rüste ein paar auf Einzelhaken um, wenn nicht eh schon montiert, und werde am WE zum Forellensee fahren...hier am Gewässer ist ja noch Schonzeit und dementsprechend Kunstköder-Verbot...

Mfg

Student


----------



## stanleyclan (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Student

ah meinte eigentlich, wieviel du dafür bezahlt hast......?!?!?!


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da mein Ältester morgen sechs Jahre alt wird, hab ich ihm heute seine erste Rute&Rolle gekauft.:q

Rute: Balzer Magna MX-9 Spin 15 in 1,8m

Rolle: Sänger Bionic SX 2500

Schnur: Quattron Mono 0,20

Ich denke, da wird er lange Spass dran haben und Karfreitag schöne Forellen drillen!


----------



## Siermann (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe meinem Vati heute (zusammen mit meiner mum) die shimano stella bestellt im sonderangebot von 389euro statt  469 euronen(was ja nen bissel viel is)!Bestellt bei Stollenwerk ich hatte noch nen gutschein v 100 euro dort!
mfg tim


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wird er Spass mit haben, super geile Rolle


----------



## hoizwurm (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hmm ich glaub ich war ein rabensohn


----------



## Student (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> @ Student
> ah meinte eigentlich, wieviel du dafür bezahlt hast......?!?!?!



Das war mir auch klar, zählen kannst du ja selber. Aber es gibt Dinge, da spricht man(n) nicht drüber :m


----------



## scemler (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gilt das Angebot für die Stella bei Stollenwerk noch? Finde da nur den normalen Preis.


----------



## GuidoOo (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heidi, was hier abgeht =)
Will euch auchmal mein neues "Stück" präsentieren!
Heute von Boardi Oh-Nemo abgeholt:
Man wird das nen Spaß im Sommer:
http://img6.*ih.us/img6/8383/pontoonboot.jpg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gagagageil, da will ich auch mal drauf^^'


----------



## GuidoOo (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Gagagageil, da will ich auch mal drauf^^'



kannst ja, wenn du wieder hoch kommst, mal machen


----------



## Bobster (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mensch Guido,
da hast Du Dir ja zwei tolle Airbags geholt :m

Was macht man eigentlich in so einem Ding
wenn man mal muß |supergri

Viel Spaß damit.

Gruß 

Bobster


----------



## slowhand (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



			
				Bobster;2419572
 Was macht man eigentlich in so einem Ding
wenn man mal muß |supergri
 [/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Laufen lassen...|supergri


----------



## drehteufel (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da konnte ich nicht dran vorbeigehen, Pointer 78 SP der "Joe Thomas Signature Series":


----------



## Siermann (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@scemler
nein ich hatte noch einen 100 euro gutschein und den hab ich da mit reinjesteckt
mfg tim


----------



## Tisie (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Marco,



drehteufel schrieb:


> Da konnte ich nicht dran vorbeigehen, Pointer 78 SP der "Joe Thomas Signature Series" ...





drehteufel schrieb:


> Die zum Testen ...


wobblermäßig machst Du inzwischen bestimmt dem Sortiment des ein oder anderen Angelladens Konkurrenz, oder?! Das schreit ja förmlich nach einem gemeinsamen Testfischen 

@Veit:



Veit schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein schickes Röllchen dazu. Bin im Moment noch am Schwanken zwischen Infinity Q und Aspire FA.


Ich habe mich für die Aspire entschieden (2500FA), die 3000er Infinity war mir zu groß und die 2000er hatte mir zu wenig Schnureinzug. Außerdem war ich bez. der "Washable"-Öffnungen bei Daiwa etwas skeptisch.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Veit (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Tisie: Ich glaub bei mir wird es auch die Aspire.  Sieht auch optisch besser aus als die Infinity.


----------



## Student (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi!

Ich hab noch mal meine Canon Powershot aus dem Schrank gekramt und Detail-Fotos geschossen. Noch kann ich ja nicht ans Wasser, da muss man sich eben andersweitig "befriedigen" *hust* |rolleyes

@Veit: Jaaa, sie sind da!

Mfg

Student


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wirklich schöne Fotos, dicken Daumen hoch!

Wenn ich so Tackle-Fotos sehe brauche ich die meisten Fangfotos nicht mehr...


----------



## Student (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn ich so Tackle-Fotos sehe brauche ich die meisten Fangfotos nicht mehr...



Ich nehm die Kamera am WE mit zum Forellensee. Aber ob ich da zum Fotographieren komme ?!

Würde auf jeden Fall gerne Bilder der Wobbler im Wasser oder Fischmaul haben :q

Bei den japanischen Wobblern lohnt sich das Fotographieren wenigstens, weil die so Detail verliebt sind...

Mfg

Student


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Student schrieb:


> Bei den japanischen Wobblern lohnt sich das Fotographieren wenigstens, weil die so Detail verliebt sind...



Und damit fangen sie mich schon mal - oft aber auch Fische, wobei denen die Details vermutlich weniger gefallen als mir... :l


----------



## Tewi (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wo findet man solche japanwobbler ect.? wenn es geht deutsche Shop´s. mein englisch ist nicht so gut.... thx


----------



## Veit (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Student schrieb:


> @Veit: Jaaa, sie sind da!




Echt geniale Teile! Gefallen mir.


----------



## drehteufel (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Tisie: Ich glaub bei mir wird es auch die Aspire.  Sieht auch optisch besser aus als die Infinity.


 
Ne 2500er Daiwa wäre aber auch passend. Certate z.B. ist ja quasi ne Infinity. #h


----------



## drehteufel (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Pol-Brille habe ich in diese hier eingetauscht, da die mir besser gefällt und die Qualität der Gläser noch besser ist. Hersteller ist Costa Del Mar:


----------



## Veit (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ne 2500er Daiwa wäre aber auch passend. Certate z.B. ist ja quasi ne Infinity. #h



Schau mer mal! 
Am WE wird erstmal ausgiebig die Lesath getestet.


----------



## drehteufel (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Veit schrieb:


> Schau mer mal!
> Am WE wird erstmal ausgiebig die Lesath getestet.


 
Ahh, verstehe, Schonzeitflucht. 
Für mich ist die Schonzeit auch bald vorbei. Ab 1.4. gehts auf Forellen.


----------



## Tisie (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Veit,



Veit schrieb:


> @ Tisie: Ich glaub bei mir wird es auch die Aspire.  Sieht auch optisch besser aus als die Infinity.


mit der Optik ist das ja so eine Sache, einige sagen der Aspire ein "Oma-Design" nach - ich find's gut #6 ... die Fireblood war auch 'ne Option, aber das wären nochmal 50€ Aufpreis zur Aspire gewesen, keine E-Spule dabei und vom Design ein bißchen zu auffällig/protzig für mich. Dafür natürlich schön leicht, wobei mich das Gewicht der Aspire nicht stört, wenn sie dafür lange durchhält.

@Marco:



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ahh, verstehe, Schonzeitflucht.
> Für mich ist die Schonzeit auch bald vorbei. Ab 1.4. gehts auf Forellen.


Ab 01.04. schon bei Euch? Ich muß mich bez. Bachforelle noch bis 16.04. gedulden, aber ich überbrücke die Zeit ganz elegant mit einer Woche MeeFo-Angeln an der Küste in DK :vik:

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## GuidoOo (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tisie schrieb:


> Ab 01.04. schon bei Euch? Ich muß mich bez. Bachforelle noch bis 16.04. gedulden, aber ich überbrücke die Zeit ganz elegant mit einer Woche MeeFo-Angeln an der Küste in DK :vik:
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias



Pfui, pfui pfui!
Mir will auch 
Viel Petri Da oben!


----------



## DRU (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Tisie: Ich glaub bei mir wird es auch die Aspire.  Sieht auch optisch besser aus als die Infinity.




Geschmackssache :q

Viele andere und ich denken ja auch, dass Daiwa grundsätzlich etwas robuster baut (Excenter etc.), dass solltest Du bei Deinen Welsfängen vielleicht berücksichtigen.

Aber sicherlich sind beides absolute Toprollen#6


----------



## drehteufel (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mitbringsel vom heutigen Wal Mart-Einkauf, Gesamtwert 12$. #6


----------



## flasha (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Mitbringsel vom heutigen Wal Mart-Einkauf, Gesamtwert 12$. #6
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 101033



Und ab aufs Brötchen *lecker matjes*


----------



## drehteufel (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



flasha schrieb:


> Und ab aufs Brötchen *lecker matjes*


 
Na wenn dann pur, Brot und Brötchen sind hier mehr oder weniger ungenießbar...


----------



## Veit (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ drehteufel: Schicke, kleine Boxen! Wären genau das richtige für meine abendlichen Saaletouren, auf die ich selten mehr als 10 Köder mitnehme.


----------



## Tisie (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Guido,



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Pfui, pfui pfui!
> Mir will auch
> Viel Petri Da oben!


Petri Dank #h ... aber das kann auch eine harte Woche werden, wenn die Bedingungen schlecht sind :g ... und momentan sieht die Wettervorhersage nicht soooo doll aus.

@Marco:



drehteufel schrieb:


> Mitbringsel vom heutigen Wal Mart-Einkauf, Gesamtwert 12$. #6


Hat es nun doch mit der Dienstreise in die Staaten geklappt?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Veit schrieb:


> @ drehteufel: Schicke, kleine Boxen! Wären genau das richtige für meine abendlichen Saaletouren, auf die ich selten mehr als 10 Köder mitnehme.


 
Für Köder sind sie wohl etwas zu klein, aber wohl ideal für meine Einhänger, No Knots und das ganze Kleinzeugs eben.


----------



## drehteufel (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Guido,
> 
> 
> Petri Dank #h ... aber das kann auch eine harte Woche werden, wenn die Bedingungen schlecht sind :g ... und momentan sieht die Wettervorhersage nicht soooo doll aus.
> ...


 
Hallo Matthias,
hat doch geklappt, habe es immerhin schon 4 Tage vor Reisebeginn erfahren...#d
Wenn alles gut geht, fliegen wir im Mai nochmal her. Ein einheimischer Kollege betreibt ziemlich intensiv das Salzwasser-Fliegenfischen und hat mir ein paar Fotos von Barracuda und Co gezeigt. Letztens war er auf Key West...Vielleicht klappt es im Mai mal mit einer Tour.


----------



## grazy04 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir ma was für die "besonderen" Räuber gegönnt 

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/1235/dscf0136t.jpg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So ein nettes Teil habe ich ja noch nie gesehen. Ist das ne Mischung aus ein bisschen Jerk, ein bisschen GuFi und aus ein bisschen Twisterschwanz?


----------



## Sauron151 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir mal was neues Zum Wallerfischen gegönnt
Hab immo keine Diggicam, daher nehm ich mal paar bilder von Google.
Einmal ne Shimano Beastmaster AX SuperCat




* Quelle: http://picture.yatego.com*
Dazu ne Baitrunner 6500B mit ner Passenden Gigafish Schnur




* Quelle:www.angelsport-schirmer.info*
Und dann noch was feines
Sportex Team Waller Spin




*Quelle: www.piscatus.de*
Und dazu natürlich auch passend,
Ne Slammer 560 mit 30er Spiederwire Code Red




*Quelle: www.fishing.net.au*

Dann noch 2 Buldowzer Waller Popper und Paar Blinker zwischen 40 und 80g, die post ich jetzt mal ne.

Haut nei

Lg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Old School Rules!
Diese Art von Rollendesign gefällt mir immer mehr!
Geiles Tackle.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Sauron151

Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb. Meckern muss ich aber leider auch... 
Wenn Du fremde Bilder verlinkst, dann mach das bitte mit Quellenangabe. Mehr dazu hier,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136269

dieses Mal hab ich es für Dich erledigt


----------



## Sauron151 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ah, ok, vielen Dank 
nächste mal dann

Lg


----------



## Tisie (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Marco,



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias,
> hat doch geklappt, habe es immerhin schon 4 Tage vor Reisebeginn erfahren...#d
> Wenn alles gut geht, fliegen wir im Mai nochmal her. Ein einheimischer Kollege betreibt ziemlich intensiv das Salzwasser-Fliegenfischen und hat mir ein paar Fotos von Barracuda und Co gezeigt. Letztens war er auf Key West...Vielleicht klappt es im Mai mal mit einer Tour.


das hört sich doch gut an, freut mich für Dich #6 ... sag mal Bescheid, wenn Du was leckeres & günstiges in den Läden vor Ort siehst 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## grazy04 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> So ein nettes Teil habe ich ja noch nie gesehen. Ist das ne Mischung aus ein bisschen Jerk, ein bisschen GuFi und aus ein bisschen Twisterschwanz?



Kuckst Du

Hier

ist quasie ein Nachbau von dem 

Hier


----------



## Veit (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> hab mir ma was für die "besonderen" Räuber gegönnt
> 
> http://img23.*ih.us/img23/1235/dscf0136t.jpg



Für die besonders kleinen! |uhoh:
Ich hab mich mit den Teilen letztes Jahr im Herbst auch ein wenig auseinandergesetzt, aber alle Hechte, die darauf gebissen haben, waren untermaßig.
Will dir deinen Kauf damit natürlich nicht madig machen. Fangen tut das Teil auf jeden Fall und ich wünsche dir größere Fänge darauf, als ich sie hatte!


----------



## grazy04 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Veit

hast du damit geschleppt oder vom Ufer aus ? Ich wollte den ma im Mai auf dem Schwerinersee oder an der Ostsee testen. 

Auf größere Fange hoffe ich allerdings schon damit


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> Kuckst Du
> 
> Hier
> 
> ...



Danke für die Links!#h


----------



## Veit (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ grazy: Nur vom Ufer gefischt.


----------



## grazy04 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ok, na da wollen wir ma hoffen


----------



## Siermann (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=101059&stc=1&d=1237665600

Hab mir die heute mal gegönnt ,war ja auf der messe jagen fischen reiten  in dresden wegen meiner ausbildung alles unterschreiben usw! und da is mir die ins auge gestochen:Cormoran Topfisch 3,30m Karpfen wfg:20-60g halt etwas für die "normalen rüssler"
mfg tim ach ja preis war 25 euro!
Gruß tim:vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Siermann schrieb:


> Cormoran Topfisch 3,30m Karpfen wfg:20-60g halt etwas für die "normalen rüssler"



Welcher Raubfisch, hat den einen Rüssel?|kopfkrat:q#6


----------



## Siermann (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich werde sie doch für raubfisch verwenden!!!!!nicht für karpfen war doch nur so gesagt!!!!!!!!!
mfg tim


----------



## slowhand (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Welcher Raubfisch, hat den einen Rüssel?|kopfkrat:q#6



Rüsselbarsch...|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## grazy04 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich denke da gleich an den sagenumwogenen "Trollbarsch", der soll ja den Rüssel nie voll bekommen, erzählt man sich......


----------



## BigGamer (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

photos dazu??!


----------



## Siermann (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Aber der hat ja jetzt Schonzeit:
mfg tim


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Siermann schrieb:


> Aber der hat ja jetzt Schonzeit:
> mfg tim



Wer?
Der Karpfen?#c|bigeyes


----------



## Topic (23. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der liebe Postbote war heute da und mir ein Röllchen dargelassen.

Okuma Alumina AL-40
wollte ein bild machen..aber mit dem handy wird das alles nischt.
deswegen ein Bild von Google.

sry hab gedacht das reicht.
http://www.zooo.pl/images/okuma_alumina_al40.JPG

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136269

mfg Tino


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schickes Röllchen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab das Bild raus genommen und die Signatur geändert. 
Einfach mal den Link im Posting oder in meiner Signatur ansehen.


----------



## Topic (23. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

darf ich den link drinne lassen der zur rolle führt???

wird zeit das ich mir ne digicam kauf..nächsten monat wieniger tackle:c:c

mfg Tino


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jupp so ist okay, bzw wenn es nur der Link ist kann man das "Quelle:" auch weg lassen.


----------



## Siermann (23. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@sveno: nein der trollbarsch der von grazy gesichtet wurde!!! 
mfg tim


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Siermann schrieb:


> @sveno: nein der trollbarsch der von grazy gesichtet wurde!!!
> mfg tim



Aso ich dachte schon!:vik:|rolleyes


----------



## Hackersepp (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein paar neue Spielsachen:


----------



## Wingman (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Seht was ich mir schönes gekauft habe!!!!




Eine Sänger Specialist Ks, 3,6m, 5-20g





Un eine Crossfire 1500x





Und das konnte ich schon mit dem Gerät rausholen :vik:

Gruß,
Wingman #h


----------



## grazy04 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#6

feine Sache Wingman


----------



## Wingman (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

vielen dank für die Blumen


----------



## senner (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heute kam das getauschte exemplar:





savage gear pro predator, 2,70m, 40-100g
die neue hecht-peitsche 

das schwerste an der rute ist wie wohl das futteral. ziemlich robust und steif. ich hoffe, die rute hat ähnliche eigenschaften


----------



## Wingman (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schick schick  Welche Rolle benutzt du dazu?


----------



## andimb (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

habe Heute mein neues Röllchen von Joni bekommen #h, was super geklappt hat. Nach einem Tag war sie in perfektem Zustand da :vik: Habe gerade Schnur drauf machen lassen und Samstag gehts in den Puff :l

http://img27.*ih.us/img27/1959/angeln028.jpg


und dann kam gestern noch ein Kescher für 1 € 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=380110827650


----------



## spinnanggler95 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sCHICKE ROLLE dIE WERDE ICH MIR AUCH ANSCHAFFEN...#
hatte ich eh schon vor...    hier meine einkäufe


----------



## zandi2 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neues Hechtfutter !





Die Zander sollen auch nicht zu kurz kommen !


----------



## maesox (26. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr nice!!#6

Was sind denn das für Gummis ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Streifenjäger (26. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die gibts im Wannweiler Laden zuhauf...sehen richtig gut aus und sind schön weich! Ich denk von denen hol ich mir noch welche zum vertikalen...#6


----------



## zandi2 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Gummi´s sind von Sänger .
Den Namen weiß ich leider nicht mehr.#c


----------



## Leski (26. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die sehen fast so aus wie die Zanderkant Kaulis.Da werd ich mir auch a paar zulegen vor allem die Schockfarbe is bei uns der Renner:q


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zandi2 schrieb:


> Die Gummi´s sind von Sänger .
> Den Namen weiß ich leider nicht mehr.#c



Ist der Iron Claw Slim Jim


----------



## BigGamer (26. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



andimb schrieb:


> habe Heute mein neues Röllchen von Joni bekommen #h, was super geklappt hat. Nach einem Tag war sie in perfektem Zustand da :vik: Habe gerade Schnur drauf machen lassen und Samstag gehts in den Puff :l
> 
> http://img27.*ih.us/img27/1959/angeln028.jpg


 was ist das für eine?


----------



## Veit (26. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano Technium FB


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano Technium FB

Edit: Veit war schneller


----------



## BigGamer (26. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

thx :m


----------



## Living Dead (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mich heute bei meinem Tackle Dealer spontan in dieses Combo verliebt und sie einfach mit nach hause genommen!

http://img106.*ih.us/img106/1420/dsc01914.jpg


----------



## Tewi (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

beschreib doch mal die combo!!! sieht echt supi aus und was das denn fürn kukö????#c


----------



## kohlie0611 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@living dead
das nenne ich echt mal spontan|supergri#6
Geile Rolle, ich denke die Rute ist auch keine mit der man sich verstecken muß,oder?


----------



## Tewi (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also die rolle ist denk ich ne caqlcuta!?


----------



## Student (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tewi schrieb:


> also die rolle ist denk ich ne caqlcuta!?



Steht doch auch drauf |rolleyes


----------



## Tewi (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

stimmt garnicht gesehen


----------



## senner (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

gestern aus den usa gekomm, mit porto nicht mal 11 $ 






was mich aber sehr verwundert..soll die 8 lbs sein, also 3.6 kg. trocken mit knotenlos verbinder reisst die schnur nicht bei angehängten 6kg..die deutschen übertreiben bei tragkraft, die amis untertreiben..|kopfkrat

edit: bei 7kg nass reisst sie dann (endlich)


----------



## maesox (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Living Dead


Einfach nur klasse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6#6

Die Conquest......:l


Wünsch dir viel Spaß mit deiner Combo!!!


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



senner schrieb:


> gestern aus den usa gekomm, mit porto nicht mal 11 $
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat damit zu tun das die Amerikaner die Tragkraft bei nassem Knoten angeben, während in D die lineare angegeben ist.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Senner: Beschreib bitte mal Deine Erfahrungen mit der Leine, ich finde die Schnur klasse! Wobei Du auch zu einem guten Kurs gekauft hast, 11€ mit Versand ist ein echt guter Preis!


----------



## Nobody1984 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sorry das ich jetzt was dazwischen werfe aber hat jemand eine Rutentasche bzw weiss einer eine wo man montierte ruten transportiren kann (jaja das kann man mit allen) aber ich such eine die eine kunststoff einlage oder stahlnetzt einlage hat damit nichts kaputt brechen kann... ich fahre ein coupe da ist der transport immer schwierig und es kann leicht mal passieren das man sie aneckt deshalb brauch ich sie sehr formstabil...
Also bitte bei einer Idee schreibt mir eine Nachricht.
Mfg und Petri Heil Nobody


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.the-tackle-store.de/store/super-saferutenrohr-fuer-eine-montierte-rute-p-4388.html


----------



## BigGamer (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ living dead: was ist das fürn kukö?


----------



## PureContact (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

verneigt euch vor der heiligen Rocksweeper!
:vik::vik::vik:

Bild gelöscht

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136269




:k:k:k:k:k:k


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und Du verneige Dich vor dem allzeit vorhandenen Copyright


----------



## fishingchamp (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Du kriegst hier in Deutschland einfach so ne CC51 und ne Daiko (oder Evergreen)?
Geiler Laden! 
Viele Spaß mit der geilen Combo! Welche Rute ists jetzt eigentlich? Ne Scylas, ne Dagger oder ne Super Razor Shot?

Die Rocke rockt auch!


----------



## Living Dead (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Du kriegst hier in Deutschland einfach so ne CC51 und ne Daiko (oder Evergreen)?
> Geiler Laden!
> Viele Spaß mit der geilen Combo! Welche Rute ists jetzt eigentlich? Ne Scylas, ne Dagger oder ne Super Razor Shot?
> 
> Die Rocke rockt auch!




pssst, is ne SRS. Köder kenn ich nich :c


----------



## maesox (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir was solides zum Piken geordert. Sollte ein paar Jahre halten,denk ich #6

http://img300.*ih.us/img300/4199/baitrunner.jpg


----------



## scemler (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



maesox schrieb:


> Habe mir was solides zum Piken geordert. Sollte ein paar Jahre halten,denk ich #6
> 
> http://img300.*ih.us/img300/4199/baitrunner.jpg



Ui, zum Angeln mit Köderfisch?


----------



## dirk-mann (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin

hab keine ahnung aber braucht man ne freilaufrolle zum pilken|kopfkrat

gruß dirk


----------



## maesox (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Piken.............nicht Pilken!!!! Bitte richtig lesen!!#6*


*Pike = Hecht *


----------



## Hackersepp (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

PIKEN |kopfkrat|rolleyes  Willst du Hechte pieksen?

Mensch Maesox, jetzt ist es aber genug!
Wir wollen doch nicht wie die "Carphunter" "talken", die vor ihren "rodpods" sitzen und mit "boilies" auf "carps" fischen. 

:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Denglisch in Perfektion 

Schönes Röllchen, sollte ein paar Jahre halten.


----------



## dani_carp (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Living Dead schrieb:


> pssst, is ne SRS. Köder kenn ich nich :c


komisch, die Combo mit genau den gleichen Köder kenn ich auch aus anderen Foren.


----------



## maesox (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sorry Sepp.... Habe mir ne robuste (wie ich finde) Freilaufrolle zum Hechtangeln gekauft#h|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



maesox schrieb:


> Sorry Sepp.... Habe mir ne robuste (wie ich finde) Freilaufrolle zum Hechtangeln gekauft#h|supergri




Schönes Ding!

Sowas steht für den Sommer auch noch auf meinem Wunschzettel...:q

Ist sogar schon von der Regierung abgenickt!:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schnäppchenjäger können auch gut zu der Penn Liveliner greifen. 
Ist zwar nicht so kultig wie die Baitrunner aber auch schön robust.


----------



## maesox (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine ist an der Regierung vorbei gegangen!!


@Kai

Die Penn stand als Alternative auf dem Plan. Habe diese (3500er) aber zu nem richtig guten Preis neu bekommen. Auf Kult kam es mir null an.


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Kai,

aber der Freilauf der LL ist nicht so wirklich prickelnd!
Der von der Shamoni ist da um Klassen besser!!!

Beim Hecht bzw. Welsfischen ist das vielleicht zweitrangig, aber für's Zanderangeln halte ich die Sohamin für tauglicher...:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na dann Kultteil und dann noch für nen Schnapper- besser gehts doch net :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Dirk

okay... hmm ich hab mit dem Ding bei Moritz rumgespielt 
und da was das Dingen eigentlich garnicht schlecht. |kopfkrat

Naja vielleicht liegt es auch an meiner grobmotorischen Veranlagung :vik:


----------



## feeder67 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich habe mir was zum überbrücken der schonzeit gekauft.die friedfische sollen mal anfangen zu zittern.


----------



## maesox (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Viel Spaß u Erfolg damit!!#h


----------



## grazy04 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

war heute auf der Jagen, Reiten, Fischen hier in Erfurt.
Einen kleinen Bericht gibbet HIER

gekauft... na klar 

Bitte:

http://img22.*ih.us/img22/662/dscf0445x.th.jpg
http://img7.*ih.us/img7/6673/dscf0444a.th.jpg
http://img21.*ih.us/img21/7247/dscf0440.th.jpg
http://img9.*ih.us/img9/8808/dscf0435.th.jpg
http://img5.*ih.us/img5/145/dscf0434.th.jpg
http://img8.*ih.us/img8/7899/dscf0428i.th.jpg
http://img7.*ih.us/img7/8258/dscf0446k.th.jpg


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ grazy,

das zweite und das letzte Bild macht mich gaaaanz wuschig!!!:q

Kennst du zufällig den Händler, der diese Kopyto's schon im Laden liegen hat?


----------



## grazy04 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

der kommt aus Recklinghausen, wenn ich heute abend wieder zu Hause bin sag ich bescheid, da liegt das Ausstellerverzeichnis

denke aber es war Angel-Spezie Soest, bin mir aber nicht Sicher


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> der kommt aus Recklinghausen, wenn ich heute abend wieder zu Hause bin sag ich bescheid, da liegt das Ausstellerverzeichnis
> 
> denke aber es war Angel-Spezie Soest, bin mir aber nicht Sicher




Fein Fein!!!#6


----------



## grazy04 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kozka Anglerland , Recklinghausen


----------



## Alex.k (29. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir dieses schönes Stück gekauft.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Boah, dieses Design ist doch von vorgestern. Und überhaupt: Wer fischt noch ne 3000er Größe! 2500 ist der neue State of the Art!

Wenn du das Ding preisgünstig entsorgen willst, schreib mir ne PN!



beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## grazy04 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sorry, aber das ist IRRRREEEEEEEEE 




natürlich positiv gemeint 

was hat die denn gekostet wenn ich ma so frech sein darf ?


----------



## Gladiator (29. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

berkley lightning 3,23 m 3 - 12 g wg.
weis nicht ob sie was besonderes ist habe sie haubtsächlich für's forellenpuff angeln gekauft der verkäufer meinte die reicht auch für zander.


----------



## jannisO (29. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mich in den letzten 6 Wochen richtig ins Zeug gelegt.
Alles für Langeland :vik:


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (29. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gladiator schrieb:


> berkley lightning 3,23 m 3 - 12 g wg.
> weis nicht ob sie was besonderes ist habe sie haubtsächlich für's forellenpuff angeln gekauft der verkäufer meinte die reicht auch für zander.



Also fürs UL angeln bestimmt nicht schlecht.
Aber für Zander wohl zu wenig WG, um Gufis damit zu werfen.
Aber einen Zander würdest du natürlich auch damit rausbekommen so ist das nicht. |rolleyes


----------



## jannisO (29. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

und noch diese hier


----------



## skatefreak (29. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@jannislo: die kopytos in motoroil glitter sind sehr geil  fangen hier sehr gut


----------



## jannisO (29. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



skatefreak schrieb:


> @jannislo: die kopytos in motoroil glitter sind sehr geil  fangen hier sehr gut


 

Bin im Bezug auf das Ostseeangeln bin ich noch nicht so sehr erfahren. Unsere erste Reise steht bevor, deshalb hab ich auch so viel auf einmal gekauft.
Das was auf den Fotos abgebildet ist, ist jedoch nicht alles.
Die ganzen Pilker und die Pilkertasche, wollt ich nun nicht auch noch vor hollen.


----------



## skatefreak (29. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die fangen aber nicht nur in der Ostsee

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht dass die vor allem in klaren Gewässern richtig gut fangen. Ich denke mal die stellen so ein kleinen Kaulbarsch dar und das scheinen die Fische zu mögen.

Aber nicht nur in klaren Gewässern auch bei uns im Hafen von Hamburg sind diese Farben spitze. Aber nicht nur als Kopyto ist die Farbe gut, sondern auch als "Salty Bites Shad" von Camo ist die Farbe einfach der Hammer. --> http://www.camo-tackle.de/5-salty-bites-shad-fongfish-p-2862.html


Viel Glück und viel Spaß damit #h#h


----------



## Hackersepp (30. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So , jetzt sind endlich wieder ein paar Hechtköder eingetroffen:


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Wobbler, check die Teile aber auf jeden Fall durch einen Zugtest.
Wenn sie halten haste Top Köder zu einem guten Preis.


----------



## Veit (30. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Tauchschaufel ist leider sehr instabil. Da die Teile nur an der Oberfläche laufen ist das nicht so problematisch. Wenn es aber doch mal zum Steinkontakt kommt, sieht es schlecht aus.


----------



## Hackersepp (30. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

HI, 

Ich hatte im Sommer 2008 schon mal einen 10cm Sanke Diver, bei dem tatsächlich auch die TS abgebrochen ist.

BEi den 15cm großen ( und eindeutig voluminöseren Körpern) dürfte die TS wohl länger halten. -  Ich hoffe es zumindest. 
(aber bei einem Stückpreis (inklusive Versand) von 4,25 musste ich einfach zu schlagen!) :m  

PS: Der normale Preis liegt bei 7,90 ( natürliche ohne VErsandskosten)


----------



## Tewi (30. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@sepp: woher haste die denn genau?|kopfkrat


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So bei mir gab es heute auch ne kleine Neuanschaffung für insgesamt 39,98€ und zwar zwei Köderboxentaschen von LIDL und beides sponsored bei Mama udn cih weiß immer noch nict wie ich das verdient haben!
AUf jeden fall kommt jetzt foffentlich etwas ordnung in meinen Angelkeller mit ein paar mehr boxen und der rest wird in nächster zeit nch ma mit Kunstködern gefüllt.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Kark (30. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Im Hinblick auf den bevorstehenden Schwedentrip habe ich meine Jerkbaitbestände mit folgenden Schmuckstücken etwas erweitert:  














Grüße

Kark


----------



## Hackersepp (30. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@tewi: (3),  2 , 1 ,.... Risiko!


----------



## Gorcky (31. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Im Hinblick auf den bevorstehenden Schwedentrip habe ich meine Jerkbaitbestände mit folgenden Schmuckstücken etwas erweitert:
> Grüße
> 
> Kark


 
Das waren bestimmt Schnapper...|supergri


----------



## Blink* (31. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Auswahl, Kark #6 |supergri


----------



## Knödel (31. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schöne auswahl, nur mein liebling fehlt ... .


----------



## BigGamer (31. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Im Hinblick auf den bevorstehenden Schwedentrip habe ich meine Jerkbaitbestände mit folgenden Schmuckstücken etwas erweitert:
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...



#r#r#r#r#r


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jungs achtet doch bitte beim Zitieren darauf im Zitat nicht die Bilder mit zu nehmen.
Einmal im Trööt reicht wohl und es erspart uns allen viel gescrolle und denen die kein DSL haben eine lange Ladezeit.

Habe fertig.

PS:

Goile Jerks!


----------



## Alex.k (31. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Jerkbaits sind echt geil!


----------



## lorn (31. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

weiß jetzt nicht ob es hier rein gehört...
aber was haltet ihr von dem? ist 20 cm lang, geht 2,5m tief, hat stahlkugelrassel und ist schwimmend. kann man damit hechte überlisten?


----------



## Kark (31. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Selbstverständlich kann man damit, so wie mit fast jedem Kunstköder zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort einen Hecht überlisten. In anbetracht der Größe (20cm) muss aber eine etwas stabilere Rute her um ihn noch gescheit werfen und führen zu können. Aussehen tut er auf jeden Fall gut.

Grüße 

Kark


----------



## grazy04 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab da zwei neue Barsche  , Gruffy in 10cm mit 27gr

http://img25.*ih.us/my.php?image=dscf0461m.jpghttp://img19.*ih.us/img19/3893/dscf0462f.th.jpg

http://img25.*ih.us/my.php?image=dscf0461m.jpghttp://img25.*ih.us/img25/6479/dscf0461m.th.jpg


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> hab da zwei neue Barsche  , Gruffy in 10cm mit 27gr
> 
> http://img19.*ih.us/img19/3893/dscf0462f.th.jpg
> 
> http://img25.*ih.us/img25/6479/dscf0461m.th.jpg





Die selben 2 habe ich auch in, sogar in den selben Farben, nur ne nummer größer

sind echt top verarbeitet für den preis


----------



## Kark (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Am Freitag war bei einem bekannten Raubfischangler "Frühlingsfest" in seinem Laden. Bei 20% auf alle Kunstköder konnte ich leider nicht wiederstehen:


----------



## skatefreak (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> konnte ich leider nicht widersthen




Wieso leider??

Sind doch tolle Köder |supergri
Fische wirste damit auf jeden Fall kriegen|rolleyes

MFg Daniel


----------



## maxe-hh (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ha, endlich sind meine sachen da |supergri
daiwa exceler pluss 2000 mit 15'er power pro
(ganz schön klein das teil, ideal zum barsch angeln)
nächste woche kommt dann die 3000'er:vik:
die passt dann auch besser zu den beiden neuen ruten die ich jetzt mal nich ablichten tu. 




und meine gohopper und sandra's


----------



## Chrizzi (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



enorm schrieb:


> daiwa exceler pluss 2000 mit *15'er* power pro
> (ganz schön klein das teil, ideal zum *barsch angeln*)



Warum eine 15er PowerPro zum Barschangeln? Ist das nicht ein bischen dick?


----------



## maesox (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Man weiß eben nie!!....:q:q:q


----------



## maxe-hh (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Warum eine 15er PowerPro zum Barschangeln? Ist das nicht ein bischen dick?



jo, ist sie. hatte aber auch gedacht das sie nen tick grösser ist. war zwar irgendwie klar aber hatte nich überlegt. sch nur war bereits gekauft. naja, man kann die schnur ja noch runter nehmen, das ja kein problem.


----------



## dirk-mann (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin

ich auch mal ne TP 4000 FC mit 15 er Power Pro
an einer Mitchell Privilege Sea Spin 15-70g 2,70

gruß dirk


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Warum eine 15er PowerPro zum Barschangeln? Ist das nicht ein bischen dick?



Ich finde gut das er sich Reserven für DEN Barsch des Lebens schafft#6:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kann man den Trööt nicht mal schließen?|krach:

Animiert mich immer zum Geld ausgeben.Habe mir 
im den letzten 3 Wochen eine ABU Revo Toro 60 HS
und eine Stella 5000 SW für 499€ geleistet.:q


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## maxe-hh (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich finde gut das er sich Reserven für DEN Barsch des Lebens schafft#6:q



man weiss ja nie #a
war eigentlich nich für barsch gedacht wenn man das posting richtig lesen würde, hätte man es erkannt |bla:

aber wer weiss, wer weiss ob der dickste barsch  mal beisst...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War auch nur Spaß


----------



## maxe-hh (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

gar nix los, is ja auch nen bischen krass. darf man ruhig witzeln


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So nun mal meine neuen Erungenschaften 

- Ködertasche für 5 Jerks 
- 2 x Aad Dam Topper Junior 14cm 50g
- Dam Popper 13cm 60g
- DS Blei 18g Stabblei
- Polbrille Balzer


----------



## kohlie0611 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich habe mir auch was neues zugelegt, *NICHT NUR* fürs angeln aber auch sehr "anglerfreundlich":m
Megane Grandtour 1,9 ltr/130 PS DCI-mit Anhängerkupplung,Dachrelinng und entsprechender Bodenfreiheit








VG kohlie


----------



## Jerkman69 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Super Teil!#6 Glückwunsch! Damit macht ja sogar die Fahrt zum angeln richtig Spass!!
Und richtig Platz für das Tackle, so muss es sein.


----------



## bazawe (8. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern kam die J.G. Ruffneck ins Haus, passend dazu ein paar Castaic-Swimbaits sowie einige 23er Gummilatschen. Das ganze ist zum Freiwasserjiggen auf Maränenhechte gedacht.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So hab den ganzen Autokram gelöscht. Für solche Diskussionen gibt es das Auto Unterforum.


----------



## Corvinus (8. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

richtig so!

Ich Hab mir jetzt folgendes bestellt:

Spro Red Arc 30er Version
Spro Passion Spincaster 2,70m 20-40g
Spiderwire Stealth Code Red 0,17
Exori Tom Hawk Rod Tube               Länge 160 cm
[FONT=verdana,geneva][FONT=verdana,geneva]Cormoran CORA-Z "PAUNCHER" White Shad, schwimmend= 12cm 27g
[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva][FONT=verdana,geneva]Cormoran CORA-Z "PAUNCHER" Weißfisch rot, schwimmend =[/FONT][/FONT] 12cm 29g
[FONT=verdana,geneva][FONT=verdana,geneva]Cormoran "POWER ON" "Up´n Down" Shad 4tlg. Chartreuse/silber
[/FONT][/FONT]Cormoran "POWER ON" "Up´n Down" Triangle-Curly Shad Feuerbarsch 
DAM MAD D-Fender Karpfen Kescher

Bin ab morgen erstmal 2 wochen im urlaub!

Kann es also erst danach testen...

mfg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Corvinus: Schönen Urlaub und viel Spass mit deiner neuen Ausrüstug!


----------



## ~Michi~ (8. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe heute meine Slottershad S bekommen :vik:.







Jetzt muss nurnoch die Schonzeit vorbei gehen dann kann es wieder losgehen! #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

I think they will catch some big fins


----------



## Corvinus (8. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

danke danke!

@ Michi

allein schon wegen deiner Signatur bist du mir sympathisch!


----------



## Alex.k (8. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Power Pro 15lb.


----------



## andimb (9. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Edit:*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136269



Meine neue Berkley Series One Trout in 3,6m Länge...

wird Samstag ausprobiert #h


----------



## August (10. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So ich habe auch ein paar Kleinigkeiten erwerben können

1 CMWIII MP1 Rute 2,7 m mit 15-100 Gramm
1 Shimano Fireblood 4000FD
Schnur Whiplash Pro in 0,10 mm

1 daiwa infinity q 3,10 m mit WFg 25-50 Gramm
1 (gebrauchte) Nasci 2500 von Shimano
Schnur Whiplash pro in 0,10 mm

Zudem noch einiges an Ködern das Lade ich im Nächsten post Hoch


----------



## August (10. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so und nun zu den Ködern die habe ich in Diversen shops ergattern können 

zum einen habe ich mal Probeweise ein Paar MAVER Skirts gekauft in Rot Weis und Lila Weis Sinkend

Zudem noch ein paar Rapalas 

X Rap walk 13 in 2 Verschiedenen Farben 
und X Rap Subwalk 09 

Zudem ist noch glaube ich ein Ilex dazugekommen der mit den Roten haken die habe ich getauscht die Orginalen waren mir ein wenig zu kleine und zu dünn

und Natürlich eine Box voller Frischer Gummis he he der 1 mai ist ja bald da da kann man nicht genug Shads haben


----------



## GuidoOo (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

 Schmunzel 

Naja ich war in der letzten Zeit auch nicht untätig und habe so manches Schnäppchen geschossen =)
Hier sind sie, die Guten:

Ja, auch ich konnte bei dem Angebot von Moritz meine Finger nicht still lassen und musste zuschlagen (65€)
http://img18.*ih.us/img18/4481/p1030098i.jpg

http://img27.*ih.us/img27/2871/p1030057y.jpg

http://img4.*ih.us/img4/6909/p1030061o.jpg

http://img13.*ih.us/img13/9493/p1030066u.jpg

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/337/p1030060x.jpg
Den Oberen gekauft und die anderen Beiden von Johnnie Walker geschenkt bekommen =)=)=) Daaaaanke!#h
http://img23.*ih.us/img23/1606/p1030033.jpg

Und das, was jetzt alles kommt, habe ich für gerade mal 150€ geschossen! =)

Shimano Super 4000 GT-RB
http://img49.*ih.us/img49/2573/p1030070.jpg
2x Shimano Alivio 4000 (schon wieder verkauft)
http://img79.*ih.us/img79/5310/p1030071.jpg
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wieviel die Großmann damals gekostet hat?
http://img25.*ih.us/img25/6292/p1030075h.jpg

http://img25.*ih.us/img25/7900/p1030077.jpg

http://img516.*ih.us/img516/2461/p1030072.jpg

http://img13.*ih.us/img13/7117/p1030078.jpg

http://img13.*ih.us/img13/1299/p1030082m.jpg

Und das hab ich gestern nochmal geholt:
dazu noch 6 mal PB und Haken^^
 http://img6.*ih.us/img6/2968/p1030093.jpg


----------



## kohlie0611 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wow, hast ja ordentlich zugelangt-ist die Telerute ne Stellfisch oder Bolo?


----------



## GuidoOo (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab nicht die geringste ahnung 
Da steht rein garnichts drauf...
nen freund von mir meinte, es sei eine beringte Stippe...
ausgefahren hab ich sie auch noch nicht...jedenfalls ist das spitzenteil sehr weich


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wow da hast ja ordentlich zugeschlagen ^^

Hab auch für die kommende Saison etwas nachgerüstet ^^

*Edit:*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136269



http://img404.*ih.us/img404/1920/viento.jpg


----------



## kohlie0611 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jupp, dann ist es wohl ne Bolo zum stippen...
@Kochtopfangler
ist das der Cigar-Popper von DAM?


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin!

Leider musste ich mal wieder OT Beiträge und diverse Copyright Verletzungen editieren.
Jungs achtet doch bitte in Zukunft mehr darauf.

@ Kochtoppangler

Wenn das Bild der Rolle *nicht *von Dir ist lösche das bitte auch noch oder besorge Dir das Copyright.


----------



## kohlie0611 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich wollte ja auch noch kurz was zeigen
Selbstgebastelt-Stellfischrutenständer mit integriertem Bissanzeiger(aus nem Durchgangsprüfer und ner Leimklammer).So kann man wunderbar ohne Pose in der Strömung mit offenem Schnurfangbügel fischen-auch nachts. Okay okay, über die Optik kann man streiten:q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> @Kochtopfangler
> ist das der Cigar-Popper von DAM?



jo ist er .


----------



## Phil Lee (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Haha...Glückwunsch zu all dem neuen Tackle-Kram...
Ich lach mich echt tot, wie akkurat du selbst die Bleie einzeln in abgemessenen Abständen dort aufgereiht hast...

:q:q:q


----------



## GuidoOo (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke dir!
Wenn man nunmal Langeweile hat?
OMG!#6


----------



## Plumsangler69 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo boardis,

habe mich die Tage tierisch über die Angeldomäne geärgert, wo ich seit Jahren kaufe. Habe ne neue Rute zum pilken bestellt und direkt online bezahlt. Nach ner Woche rufe ich da an, weil noch keine Rute angekommen ist. Tja, diese Rute ist eh noch nicht lieferbar, so die Auskunft der Frau. Aha, und nun ? Storno.
Dann kommt der Check, mit dem ich in die City muß, parken usw. ! Habe vor Wut mein Kundenkonto gekündigt, was die aber kaum störte.
Das zum Thema Kundenservice bei der Angeldomäne.
Das wäre bei Schirmer nicht passiert.

Euer Plumsangler


----------



## grazy04 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

manchmal hasse ich meinen Händler 


Ich konnte nicht NEIN sagen:


http://img26.*ih.us/img26/1781/z02apxbpasug96rcmtd.jpg


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jaja das mit dem nein sagen 

Ich hab das Bild mal etwas geschrumpft, damit unsere armen Modem User nicht so lange warten müssen...


----------



## schrauber78 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> manchmal hasse ich meinen Händler


 
Ich würde eher sagen, der sprechende Schulteraffe hat mal wieder zugeschlagen. *lach*

Naja, bei mir war es nicht anders. Ich konnte am Dienstag auch nicht widerstehen und hab mir für meine neue Algegra Vertical Lure eine Technium 2500FB und 100m Power Pro gekauft.
Zusätzlich hab ich gleich noch 2 Mann's Strech oneMinus bestellt.


----------



## spin89 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir heut mal ne neue Rolle gegönnt Abu Sorön stx 40 hab se für 99 geschossen is ganz okay denke ich. Und dazu ma zum testen Gulp Seringelwürmer, halt bislang nämlich nichts von gulp nun will ichs wissen:q.
Morgen kommt noch ne Speedmaster dazu wollt nurnoch ne nacht drüber schlafen:vik:


----------



## Topic (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War gestern bei meinen dealer und hab ne leichte pilke gesucht und bin fündig geworden.





Quelle:http://www.balzer.de/products.php?pid=167&cid=2

Balzer Diabolo V Spin 100 in 3m.für 68 euro

und ne neue maus zum spielen und bessern suchen bei ebay usw.





Quelle:http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/mice/devices/3053&cl=de,de

Logitech G9 Lasermaus für 69,99

dadurch musste die digicam wegfallen

morgen fahr ich zum flohmarkt vielleicht kann ich da ja eine günstig erbeuten.:vik::vik:

mfg Tino


----------



## The_Pitbull (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi hab grad meine 500 Tauis bekommmen die Aalsaison kann Beginnen:m.Gruß Pitti


----------



## TRANSformator (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hi hab grad meine 500 Tauis bekommmen die Aalsaison kann Beginnen:m.Gruß Pitti




Nachgezählt?


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dito, bei mir sind es aber Dendroschießmichtot...


----------



## The_Pitbull (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ne lol sagt doch sowas nicht meine Freundin meinte grad auch schon das sieht aber nicht aus wie 500Stck hehe.Sagt mal sind die Dendrobenas auch gut geeignet auf Aal oder ist der Taui da doch besser?Gruß Pitti


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich denke das ist so eine typische "Geschmack"sache. Die Aale/Barsche haben bisher 
keinen nennenswerten Unterschied gemacht ob nun Tau- oder Rotwurm.


----------



## Spinnfisher09 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier mal ein Einkauf von gestern.
Gruß


----------



## Veit (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein Errungenschaft vom gestrigen Tag:


----------



## Svenno 02 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Veit schrieb:


> Mein Errungenschaft vom gestrigen Tag:



Schick schick, ist die Rute auch ne Aspire?#h


----------



## Veit (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nee, ne Lesath. Die hab ich jetzt aber schon einen Monat (hat auch schon ein paar Zandrinos hinter sich ). Musste das Röllchen aber gleichmal dran schrauben.  Auf den ersten Einsatz muss es aber leider noch 2 Wochen warten.


----------



## Svenno 02 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Veit schrieb:


> Nee, ne Lesath. Die hab ich jetzt aber schon einen Monat (hat auch schon ein paar Zandrinos hinter sich ). Musste das Röllchen aber gleichmal dran schrauben.  Auf den ersten Einsatz muss es aber leider noch 2 Wochen warten.




Achso!#h
war bestimmt nicht billig, sieht aber schon geil aus,dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß beim Einweihen, was für ne Aktion hat die Lesath denn?|rolleyes


----------



## Veit (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist ne XH.


----------



## drehteufel (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Veit schrieb:


> Ist ne XH.



Woher haste die Aspire, Veit?


----------



## Veit (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ drehteufel: Hab mich letztlich entschieden, mal einen der hiesigen Fachhändler zu beglücken und war beim Angelsachsen in Dölzig. Hätte man sicher woanders günstiger als für 296 Euro bekommen können, aber der schlechteste Preis ist es wiederum auch nicht. Und wenn doch mal was mit der Rolle sein sollte, ist der Laden wenigstens nicht weit weg.


----------



## drehteufel (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Veit schrieb:


> @ drehteufel: Hab mich letztlich entschieden, mal einen der hiesigen Fachhändler zu beglücken und war beim Angelsachsen in Dölzig. Hätte man sicher woanders günstiger als für 296 Euro bekommen können, aber der schlechteste Preis ist es wiederum auch nicht. Und wenn doch mal was mit der Rolle sein sollte, ist der Laden wenigstens nicht weit weg.



Da war ich letzte Woche auch erst, allerdings habe ich dort nur Fliegenbindezubehör gekauft. Die Auswahl ist nicht schlecht dort.


----------



## Veit (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, Fliegenfischerkram hatten sie genug da. Nix für mich also. *gg*  Was andere Kunstköder anging, fand ich die Auswahl eher dürftig, aber so hab ich wenigstens nicht noch mehr Kohle dagelassen.


----------



## drehteufel (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Veit schrieb:


> Ja, Fliegenfischerkram hatten sie genug da. Nix für mich also. *gg*  Was andere Kunstköder anging, fand ich die Auswahl eher dürftig, aber so hab ich wenigstens nicht noch mehr Kohle dagelassen.



Beim Fliegenkram ist es allerdings so, dass ich sehr anspruchsvoll bin. Ein paar Goldköpfe und so findet man schon, aber bei Bälgen, Haaren usw. vertraue ich Anbietern, die dort leider nicht vertrieben werden.


----------



## senner (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei mir gabs heute eine 2500er seido, die gott bewahre, schön ruhig und lautlos läuft. die 8 lbs stren superbraid + .23 fc fühlen sich wohl auf den spulen  gedacht eher für die leichtere angelei auf barsch und zander.


----------



## Breamhunter (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe Post aus USA und D bekommen.


----------



## GuidoOo (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hi hab grad meine 500 Tauis bekommmen die Aalsaison kann Beginnen:m.Gruß Pitti



Man bist du Faul:vik:!^^
Da such ich 1-2 Nächte draußen und hab auch eine 500 Tauis  Und ich musste kein Geld ausgeben =)

@ Veit =)
Da isse ja endlich, das schöne Röllchen =)
@Breamhunter =)
Wieviel hast für den ?Belly Buster? unten rechts bezahlt?
Würde mich nurmal interresieren im vergleich zu Ger 

Ich bin dann mal wech auf Aal =)!


----------



## The_Pitbull (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Guido also wenn ich hier so geile Plätze hätte wie du dann hatte ich auch keine gekauft.Hab hier auch ein Fußballplatz und war schon mehr mals nachts dort leider mit mäßigen Erfolg man sieht wirklich überall die Häufchen aber hatte mal in einer std 40 stck und das wars.Naja was solls werd nochmal nachen Regen dort schauen vll hab ich dann mehr Erfolg.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Breamhunter (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> @Breamhunter =)
> Wieviel hast für den ?Belly Buster? unten rechts bezahlt?
> Würde mich nurmal interresieren im vergleich zu Ger



Ich habe nur die LC`s aus USA. Der Belly Buster hat hier 18,95 € gekostet. Der ist mir bei der letzten Bestellung aufgefallen. Da hat jemand gesagt: Muß haben :q


----------



## Topic (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so war heute wieder los...und bin fündig geworden...
allerdings keine digicam:vik:

eine leichte spinneAM EMOTION Spin25 in 3m für 32 euro





so dann 4 blitz pilker in mit 80gr für je 4euro





so dann 4 wobbler 3 von balzer einen von sänger für je 3,50euro





dann 5 circlehooks heringvorfächer von balzer für je 1,20euro





dann heute ne okuma alumina al40 ersteigert(die 2:vik.
für sag ich nich:q:q
Quelle:http://www.zooo.pl/images/okuma_alumina_al40.JPG




und mein neues mauspad:




QuellE:http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/images/razer-exactmat.jpg
ein RAZER eXactMat für 34,99euro allerdings liegt bei mir ne g9 maus und keine daimondback von razer:vik:.

falls sich jemand fragt warum sich jemand sowas kauft...ganz einfach pc is mein 2 großes Hobby nach nageln.

hoffe die bilder sind was geworden...sind mit handy gemacht..weil ich kein geld mehr für ne digicam hab.

mfg Tino


----------



## The_Pitbull (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi das selbe Pad hab ich auch plus ne Razor Maus wirste viel freude mit haben.Noch ein Tip von mir hohl dir das Gleit Spray fürs Pad dann flutscht das hehe.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Blink* (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Topic schrieb:


> ...ganz einfach pc is mein 2 großes Hobby nach nageln.
> ...




|supergri


----------



## Topic (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

danke für den tipp..
flutscht so aber auch schon gut mit den teflon füßen der g9 und der speedseite vom pad.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wo ist den der Ferkelfahnder, wenn man ihn mal braucht...!

nageln als Hobby:q... Hauptsache, du machst das nicht hauptberuflich...

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ topic das Maupad ist ne gute wahl bei mir krabelt ne G5 über den Laufstall  ist zwar teuer in der Anschaffungs aber ein SUper pad sowohl zum Gam,en als auch zum arbeiten sehr angenehm!
Einfach nur ne gute Wahl getroffen.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Topic (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


ich mein natürlich angeln nich nageln

das andere is kein hobby sondern eine leidenschaft:vik::vik:.

mfg Topic


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Topic schrieb:


> ich mein natürlich angeln nich nageln
> 
> das andere is kein hobby sondern eine leidenschaft.



Was ist jetzt ne Leidenschaft?|kopfkrat

...Eigentlich doch beides...


----------



## stanleyclan (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

damit meinte er seinen Beitrag vorher glaube ich sprich seine Leidenschaft ist der Computer und was man noch alles dafür kaufen kann


lg


----------



## scemler (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Einige Anschaffungen der letzten Wochen:

CMW Spin System 3

Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 Zaion

300 Yards 10lb. Power Pro in Moosgrün aus den USA

Der 1. Mai kann kommen...

http://img147.*ih.us/img147/1856/alim1310.jpg


----------



## Topic (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:q:q:q:q:q:q

ich lass das ganze mal so im raum stehen:vik:

kann sich jeder selbst seine gedanken machen...

mfg Tino


----------



## marlin2304 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



scemler schrieb:


> Einige Anschaffungen der letzten Wochen:
> 
> CMW Spin System 3
> 
> ...




Super Kombi!
Konnte die Rute im Februar mal fischen, mit dem richtigen Aufbau ein leichtes und feines Stöckchen.


----------



## scemler (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Topic schrieb:


> :q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> ich lass das ganze mal so im raum stehen:vik:
> 
> ...



Die Sachen hab ich mir nicht mal ebenso nebenbei gekauft.

Da hab ich ganz schön lange Geld beiseite für gelegt. :q


----------



## crazyFish (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@scemler 

Ich glaube er bezog sich nicht auf deinen Einkauf, les ma ein paar Posts weiter vorn


----------



## Veit (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ scemler: Viel Spass damit, eine tolle Combo!
Die Zaion hatte ich auch in erwägung gezogen, weil sie technisch topp ist. Leider find ich das schwarz potthässlich, genau wie auch bei der Morethan. Wenn Daiwa in der Preisklasse mal eine schöne (das meine ich wortwörtlich) Rolle baut, kauf ich mir auch mal eine. Will dir deinen Kauf damit natürlich nicht madig machen, ganz im Gegenteil. Ist ja nur persönliche Ansichtssache.


----------



## robinhood23 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Veit schrieb:


> Mein Errungenschaft vom gestrigen Tag:


 

meine fresse was wilste den mit dem scheiss??

ich geb dir via pn mal meine adresse, da kannste das dann hinschicken und ich entsorg das kostenloss für dich |jump:


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



robinhood23 schrieb:


> meine fresse was wilste den mit dem scheiss??
> 
> ich geb dir via pn mal meine adresse, da kannste das dann hinschicken und ich entsorg das kostenloss für dich |jump:



was hast du denn für Probleme?:q#q


----------



## BigGamer (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> was hast du denn für Probleme?:q#q


 
Ich denk dat war nurn Spaß von ihm
Ich entsorge auch gern eure Neukäufe!:vik:


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Ich denk dat war nurn Spaß von ihm
> Ich entsorge auch gern eure Neukäufe!:vik:



Hmm ja, fand das nur aufn ersten Blick so angreifend!|supergri#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schönes Röllchen Veit!


----------



## robinhood23 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Hmm ja, fand das nur aufn ersten Blick so angreifend!|supergri#h


 
(SPASS)

also mal ehrlich wer für diese ironie mehr als einen blick braucht, der braucht auf alle fälle mal ne brille :-D

(SPASS)


----------



## Veit (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann brauch ich zum Glück keine.


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

_It's __Piketime B__aby:vik:
_Heute kam endlich meine Piketime 2


----------



## angel!andi (22. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

_Bei mir gabs eine 
Balzer Edition IM10 Royal Jig Rute 2,40m 3-30g und eine 
Balzer Edition IM10 Royal Spin 2,10m 10-40g
Dazu eine Sienna 2500FB und ein paar Köder

Andi

_


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Sachen...


----------



## spin89 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir ne schöne Sportex Rutentasche geholt für eine montierte Spinnruteschön gepolstert :maber der richtige Einkauf kommt morgen erst


----------



## zandi2 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern kam die letze Ladung Wobbler . Der 1. Mai kann kommen ! :vik:
3 Monate ohne Spinnfischen haben nächste Woche ein Ende ! |supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei ein paar Hechtverführern nicht nein gesagt.


----------



## drehteufel (24. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Veit schrieb:


> Wenn Daiwa in der Preisklasse mal eine schöne (das meine ich wortwörtlich) Rolle baut, kauf ich mir auch mal eine.



Dir kann doch glatt geholfen werden, schau mal hier:

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewdexist2004.html

Na gut, nicht ganz die gleiche Preisklasse, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.#h


----------



## Veit (24. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ drehteufel: Jo, die ist wirklich mal was fürs Auge. :m Darf man das so verstehen, dass du sie dir bestellt hast?


----------



## drehteufel (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Veit schrieb:


> @ drehteufel: Jo, die ist wirklich mal was fürs Auge. :m Darf man das so verstehen, dass du sie dir bestellt hast?



Nee, um Gottes Willen, das "...man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts..." habe ich auf Dich bezogen, so als Anreiz für das nächste Projekt.#6
So viel Kohle würde ich für eine Rolle nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Veit (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ drehteufel: Stella gefällt mir trotzdem besser, ich glaub das wird meine nächste. :q


----------



## schrauber78 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Veit schrieb:


> @ drehteufel: Stella gefällt mir trotzdem besser, ich glaub das wird meine nächste. :q


 
Lass das blos nit Katja lesen... *gg*


----------



## Veit (27. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ schrauber: Hihi, spätestens wenn ich ihr dann ein Foto davon gezeigt hab, beruhigt sie sich wieder. Ausserdem hat sie mittlerweile auch ein bisschen was fürs Angeln übrig.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://







Zwar ein paar Tage her aber möchte meine neue kombo vorstellen!

Harrison VHF -75
Shimano TP Fc 4000
0,10 PowerLine Royal Red!!!!


----------



## BigGamer (27. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

der link funzt nicht...


----------



## WallerKalle04 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## schrauber78 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schicke Combo! Glückwunsch!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke Schrauber!#h


----------



## Zocker (28. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei WallerKalle steckt das Geld!#6
Schöne Combo!


----------



## dirk-mann (28. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

moin 

darf ich fragen was du für die tp fc 4000 bezahlt hast
ansonsten schöne combo 

gruß dirk


----------



## WallerKalle04 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

219 Euronen!!!!


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neue Wobbler Twitche


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann mal viel Spaß beim bauen!

Meine "Brocken" sind jetzt auch da, mal sehen wie die Rute so wird...


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bin ja schon dabei


----------



## Breamhunter (28. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Meine neue Wobbler Twitche



T2MBC784 ? 
Habe gerade den 783er in Arbeit :m
Gleiche Beringung, gleiche Abschlußkappe, gleiches Garn allerdings mit Korkgriff !


----------



## Tewi (28. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> T2MBC784 ?
> Habe gerade den 783er in Arbeit :m




BILDER?????|kopfkrat

#6#6#6


----------



## Breamhunter (28. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tewi schrieb:


> BILDER?????|kopfkrat
> 
> #6#6#6



Kein Bild, kein Ton ... ich komme schon #h
Bis jetzt leider nur der Griff fertig aber es geht weiter !


----------



## flasha (28. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fürn Appel und 'n Ei!


----------



## don rhabano (28. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@flasha

auf ner Messe zugeschlagen? Die Jerks von Anglereinkauf West? Die 25er Packung nen 10er?:q


----------



## flasha (28. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also die beiden Fischies jeweils 1,50€, die shads 6€ bei Ebay :vik:


----------



## Striker1982 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ne ABU-Cardinal eben beim Händler gekauft echt super en Angelladen der bis um 8 offen hat  

Dazu Spiderwire Code-Red in 0.14 mal schaun ob sie meine Red-Arc schlägt  *duckundwech*


----------



## Dissection2k (28. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gerade mal neue, bzw. mir bislang unbekannte Drop-Shot-Köder entdeckt (SPRO "Live Tails" & "Wiggly Wagger"; samt Haken):


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> T2MBC784 ?
> ...



Jop, gut erkannt


----------



## lorn (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

weiß net ob es hier reinpasst, aber ich will keinen neuen thread aufmachen.

was meint ihr, welcher wobbler fängt von denen im sehr großen see (bolmen) am besten. bzw. welcher is vor allen dingen für regnerisches wetter geeignet (wir haben immer beim wetter pech^^)

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Alex.k (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@lorn sehen alle fängig aus. Die Lackierung ist ziemlich gut gemacht, ich würde die klassiker nehmen 1, 2 und 5


----------



## SAM77 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wenn es in dem see kaulbarsche gibt würde ich mal die nr.3 nehmen


----------



## maesox (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein neuer,freundlicher Helfer 

http://img257.*ih.us/img257/8553/lowrancegps.jpg



TL
Matze


----------



## BigGamer (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@lorn was sind das denn für welche?


----------



## WallerKalle04 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



maesox schrieb:


> Mein neuer,freundlicher Helfer
> 
> http://img257.*ih.us/img257/8553/lowrancegps.jpg
> 
> ...


 

nettes teil#6


----------



## grazy04 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BigGamer schrieb:


> @lorn was sind das denn für welche?



das sind Cora Z , Grufys, gibts in 3 Längen und Gewichten
Hier


----------



## The_Pitbull (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi hab auch mal wieder Zugeschlagen Shimano Neopren Watstiefel.Und noch diverses Zubehör zum Puff Angeln.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Striker1982 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So heut hab ich meine neue Spinnrute für das Jahr endlich geholt bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht widerstehen  
Rozemeijer 2Spin It 2,40m 
Ich hab schon die 3m Version der Angel und was einem da fürs Geld geboten wird ist ein Traum. 
Fuji Rollenhalter und Ringe in der Preisklasse einfach schön super ausbalanciert. 
Auf die Angel kommt meine ABU Cardinal 804 und ich hoff das wird so wie ich mir das vorstelle endlich keinen müden Arm mehr nach 2h Fischen  
























Und dann gabs noch einen Fredy  




Und einen Black-Fury  
Das muss jetzt aber dann reichen an Angeln und Rollen für das Jahr


----------



## maesox (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...Da hab ich schon miesere Schnurverlegungen anderer Rollen gesehen!!!#6

Viel Spaß mit der Combo!!!!


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So nach langem mal was anständiges in Sachen Schnur |supergri

1 x Stren Braid 0,18
1 x Spiederwire Code Red 0,12
1 x Abu Freerunner 505
1 x Ulli Dulli Karpfenrute für den Anfang
1 x Daiwa Infinity 0,33






























Bin bestens zufrieden mit dem Zeug, vor allem die Spiderwire ist sehr geil, ganz zu schweigen von der rolle


----------



## senner (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schönes zeug!

bei mir gabs in letzer zeit neben einer grundausrüstung für carolina und texas rigs, noch schönes quantum HOT SAUCE rollen fett..schönes zeug :m und heute noch was exotisches, was mir ein kumpel aus canada mitgebracht hat:

rapala clackin rap 8cm, 25 gr. dürfte bei der kompaktheit schön zu weit zu werfen sein :m


----------



## grintz (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Sachen habt ihr  euch da gegönnt ! 

@ senner: Die Clackin Raps fliegen wie die Hölle, und machen nen unheimlichen Druck !
Für Barsche und beisfaule Räuber sicherlich nicht verkehrt... #6

Grüße


----------



## FallOutBoy (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Kommune :m

Ich darf mal meine Schöne für die 2009er Saison vorstellen:

*SHIMANO ANTARES BX SPINNING *
SANTBX27H ( 270 m - WG 20-50g)

Strammes, flinkes, kleines Ding, das. :vik:





















Schönne Grüß
FallOutBoy |supergri


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



senner schrieb:


> schönes zeug!
> 
> bei mir gabs in letzer zeit neben einer grundausrüstung für carolina und texas rigs, noch schönes quantum HOT SAUCE rollen fett..schönes zeug :m und heute noch was exotisches, was mir ein kumpel aus canada mitgebracht hat:
> 
> rapala clackin rap 8cm, 25 gr. dürfte bei der kompaktheit schön zu weit zu werfen sein :m



wo hast die gekauft wen man fragen darf?


----------



## dirk-mann (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

moin

hat ihm ein kumpel aus kanada mitgebracht

gruß dirk


----------



## Bluefire (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> wo hast die gekauft wen man fragen darf?



Hast ne PM, wo man die noch günstig herbekommt!


----------



## Tewi (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@bluefire: mir kannste auch mal ne PN schicken!!!! Danke....

@FallOutBoy: was haste gelöhnt für die schöne Shimano Antares?????


----------



## senner (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

richtig, der basspro nähe toronto. umgerechnet 6 eur pro stück :m


----------



## gründler (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir mal die Pulse von Berkley gegönnt.

2.40m Wg 15-50gr Gewicht 120gr. Zapfenverbindung schöne Peitsche mit viel Rückrad und steht wie nen Baum.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gute Entscheidung, das ist ein feines Teil :m 
Geht übrigens auch sehr gut vom Kleinboot aus auf Dorsch & Co.

Wenn Dir zwei zweite Bild nicht gehört bzw Du nicht die Rechte daran hast 
schmeiß es bitte wegen dem Copyright wieder raus.


----------



## jan_h (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Einkäufe fürs WE für mich und Grimpfl hier ausm Board!


----------



## MeyerChri (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

moinsen, schöne sachen habt ihr euch gegönnt #6

Habe mir eben ein penn sargus 4000 für meine Hechtrute gegönnt für 61€ inkl. versand bei 3...2...1... :m

Hab mal in anderen online-shops geguckt da kostet die teilweise 120€ |bigeyes


----------



## FallOutBoy (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tewi schrieb:


> @FallOutBoy: was haste gelöhnt für die schöne Shimano Antares?????


 
Moin Tewi,

hab für die Schöne 190 Euronen + Versand abgedrückt :q

Schönne Grüß
FallOutBoy |supergri


----------



## grazy04 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

das ist ärgerlich!

ich hab heute auch noch was bekommen:


http://img512.*ih.us/img512/9681/dscf0503.jpg


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> das ist ärgerlich!
> 
> ich hab heute auch noch was bekommen:
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn schönes?!|kopfkrat


----------



## grazy04 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

das sind beides SavaGear Lures (ProLogic), einer ein Prey115 18Gr Firetiger, einer ein Prey89 17Gr Perch


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> das sind beides SavaGear Lures (ProLogic), einer ein Prey115 18Gr Firetiger, einer ein Prey89 17Gr Perch




schick, schick, wieviel tief taucht der untere?
3 m?


----------



## grazy04 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

1-2m , sind beides Flachläufer


----------



## Deafangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hello,

gestern habe ich neue Rute, Sportex Black Stream 2,75m & WG 60gr.(Toleranz 50-70gr.) und gelbe Schnur, Climax Zander Spezial in 0,10mm gekauft, habe sehr guten Eindruck#6 und muss bis 16.5. wegen Hamburger Zanderschonzeit warten|rolleyes.
150m für Daiwa Infinity Q 3000er zum Zanderfaulenzen im Hamburger Hafen, aber auch mal zum Hechtangeln
100m für 3000er RedArc zum DS-Angeln, Spinnen ,usw.


----------



## Tewi (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schöne sachen habt ihr euch wieder gegönnt!!!!!|rolleyes

ich habe mir auch mal ne neue Combo für den Zander zugelegt,
ne "Sportex Black Stream" in 2,40m mit 40g WG und dazu die 2009 Shimano Exage 2500.
Desweiteren nen neues Rutenfutteral von Sportex Super Safe in 1,60m für meine Schmuckstücke und bin äußerst zufrieden!
werde mir dann auf die Exage noch 250m Stroft GTP in pink drauf machen lassen bzw. holen!:vik:


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Deafangler schrieb:


> Hello,
> 
> gestern habe ich neue Rute, Sportex Black Stream 2,75m & WG 60gr.(Toleranz 50-70gr.) und gelbe Schnur, Climax Zander Spezial in 0,10mm gekauft, habe sehr guten Eindruck#6 und muss bis 16.5. wegen Hamburger Zanderschonzeit warten|rolleyes.
> 150m für Daiwa Infinity Q 3000er zum Zanderfaulenzen im Hamburger Hafen, aber auch mal zum Hechtangeln
> 100m für 3000er RedArc zum DS-Angeln, Spinnen ,usw.



Hört sich gut an, was für eine Aktion hat die Rute?

Eher hart oder weich>?|kopfkrat


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi hier mal nen paar neue Köder zum Hechte usw Ärgern.Gruß Pitti


----------



## ceram (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Deafangler schrieb:


> Hello,
> 
> gestern habe ich neue Rute, Sportex Black Stream 2,75m & WG 60gr.(Toleranz 50-70gr.) und gelbe Schnur, Climax Zander Spezial in 0,10mm gekauft, habe sehr guten Eindruck#6 und muss bis 16.5. wegen Hamburger Zanderschonzeit warten|rolleyes.
> 150m für Daiwa Infinity Q 3000er zum Zanderfaulenzen im Hamburger Hafen, aber auch mal zum Hechtangeln
> 100m für 3000er RedArc zum DS-Angeln, Spinnen ,usw.


 

Echt - die Climax Zander Spezial in 0,10mm?
Wo hast Du die her? - Fische schon seit längerem diese Schnur jedoch in 0,14mm - bin super zufrieden. Aber auch auf der Ockert Seite konnte ich nur die 0,12mm als dünnste finden...

Danke, petri Markus


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dieses Jahr hat sich einiges angesammelt: Eine Aspire 300 XH von Shimano eine gebrauchte Shimano Stradic 4000 FA wo ich mir die Blenden selber in silber-look bei der Arbeit beschichtet habe. Eine Penn Sargus 4000 SG beschpult mit einer 12 Spiderwire stealth zum testen. Einige Wobbler wo noch Owner Haken und sprengringe drauf müssen. Eine Jig´n Spin von Pro-logic ( 2,4m 12-40WG zum leichten Spinnfischen). Zum guten Schluss noch ein paa Gufis und Dropshot-Gufis. So ich hoffe ich habe nicht vergessen |kopfkrat.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was sind das für Wobbler, wenn ich fragen darf? Besonders die 6stk. in den Unteren beiden Reihen?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So hier sind die restlichen Fotos !


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Was sind das für Wobbler, wenn ich fragen darf? Besonders die 6stk. in den Unteren beiden Reihen?


 

Alles möglich Illex Rapala Turus ukko  Frenzy.......


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was für ein Stahlvorfach schaltest du denn vor, damit der Hecht dir die Wobbler nicht klaut?
Dachte an etwas kleinere Versionen.


----------



## BigGamer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Spinnangler93 was issn das fürn wobbler mit bart? Ist das der von Hart? bringt ders?


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BigGamer schrieb:


> @Spinnangler93 was issn das fürn wobbler mit bart? Ist das der von Hart? bringt ders?



Ist ein HART Beard Walker, ob er es bringt kan ich Dir nicht sagen da ich den nicht habe:

http://viewer.zmags.com/showmag.php?mid=wwfgws#/page216/

Seite 216/217


----------



## Deafangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ceram schrieb:


> Echt - die Climax Zander Spezial in 0,10mm?
> Wo hast Du die her? - Fische schon seit längerem diese Schnur jedoch in 0,14mm - bin super zufrieden. Aber auch auf der Ockert Seite konnte ich nur die 0,12mm als dünnste finden...
> 
> Danke, petri Markus



Ich selbst war auch überrascht und kaufte bei Hamburger Angelshop (http://www.hoerning-co.de) diese Schnur.

Hört sich gut an, was für eine Aktion hat die Rute?

Eher hart oder weich>?|kopfkrat

mittel-harte Aktion...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BigGamer schrieb:


> @Spinnangler93 was issn das fürn wobbler mit bart? Ist das der von Hart? bringt ders?


 

Jap ist ein Hart. Der bringts voll die Rapfen und Hechte stehen drauf. Er lässt sich leicht führen


:vik:


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Was für ein Stahlvorfach schaltest du denn vor, damit der Hecht dir die Wobbler nicht klaut?
> Dachte an etwas kleinere Versionen.


 

Ich fische meist nur auf Zander, Rapfen und Barsch da verwende ich Flour carbon von berkley. Das hält auch mal einen Hecht aus


----------



## senner (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Das hält auch mal einen Hecht aus


|uhoh: ich hoffe für die hechte, dass du keine schlechte erfahrung damit machst  such einfach mal im board die elendliche FC-stahl diskussion


----------



## Martinez (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So,
ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen auch mal was gegönnt.
Wenn man den Thread hier regelmäßig verfolgt, bekommt man auch nicht so ein schlechtes Gewissen beim Geldausgeben 

2x Bomber Flat A 
 6cm | 10,5g | 1,5 - 2,0 m

Rapala Rapala Down Deep Husky Jerk
 10cm | 11g | 2,1 - 5,8 m

Rapala Orginal Floating
 13cm | 7g | 1,0 - 1,8 m

Rapala Magnum Rattlin'Suspending
 14cm | 18g | 1,2 - 2,4 m

1x Lucky Craft Staysee 90 SP 
 10cm | 11,5g | 2,0 - 3,0 m

Und bei den Rapalas war noch ne kitschige Cap von Rapala dabei. :q

http://img6.*ih.us/img6/8885/st831600.th.jpg

Gruß



Martinez


----------



## BigGamer (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Martinez schrieb:


> Und bei den Rapalas war noch ne kitschige Cap von Rapala dabei. :q


 
Bruchst du die nicht?  |supergri


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Morgen werden Wobbler eingekauft 

P.S. Würdet ihr für den Sommer ein- oder zweiteilige Versionen empfehlen?


----------



## Martinez (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

guter Versuch,

aber beim Angeln bekommt die Cap bestimmt ihren Einsatz :q


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sorry wegen Off-Topic ist aber wichtig:

-Ich will mit Stahlvorfach auf Hecht angeln (Spinnfischen)
1. Wäre es auch möglich auf meiner Stationärrolle als Hauptschnur vor dem Stahlvorfach eine Monofile einzusetzén, oder muss es unbedingt Geflochten sein?
Köder (Wobbler) wären zwischen 5 und 20gramm Schwer

Vielen Dank


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, geht natürlich.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

zur OT-Frage: Da beim Wobblerangeln eigentlich der Hecht schon alleine durch die herumbaumelnden Drillinge gehakt wird, brauchst du diesen Direktkontakt der geflochtenen Schnur eigentlich nicht. Anhauen kannst du dann immer noch ganz gut, wenn du Widerstand merkst oder einen schönen Ruck. 
Also wird auch monofile Schnur (übergangsweise) funktionieren. Wenn du aber einmal mit Geflecht gesponnen hast, wirst du dir nichts anderes mehr auf die Rolle klatschen. 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Okay vielen Dank.
Die Guten kosten ja auch was, und da ich es leider nicht so oft praktizieren kann, weil ich an den richtigen Orten nicht oft bin, muss ich mich mit Übergangsware zufrieden stellen.


----------



## Tewi (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so nun kann die hechtsaison losgehen!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei mir ist es mal wieder eine neue Box geworden.

Das Ding gibt es bei Hornbach und kostet ca 20€ inkl. der großen Boxen.


----------



## jkc (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

twisterresistent?


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Drauf stehen tut es nicht. 

Vorherige Test mit Einzelboxen des Typs sind aber gut für meine Gufis ausgegangen.


----------



## Rheinangler89 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wir (Bruder und ich) ham uns auch mal en bissel was für die Saison geleistet


----------



## Pike-Piekser (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> twisterresistent?


 jupp


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://img14.*ih.us/img14/3300/imgp4294.jpg


oben 23cm  unten 15cm   =)


----------



## miro1122 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hi, hab dieses jahr mal richtig aussortiert und geld ausgegeben.


----------



## grazy04 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heute bekommen:

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/4177/bild004dww.jpg

auf der vollen Spule iss ne 14er ProFlex zum testen


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> oben 23cm  unten 15cm   =)



Moin,

sag mal wie fischt man eigentlich diesen Crane Bait anständig? Kann man den etwa nur schleppen? Bei mir läuft der extremst flach, knapp unter der Oberfläche und bricht auch ständig durch - kommt mir komisch vor... |kopfkrat

/Sorry f. OT


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Keine Ahnung , konnt ihn bis jetzt noch nicht testen .
Steht aber ja auch in der Beschreibung das der extremst Flach läuft und hab ihn mir auch extra für Gewässerbereiche mit <1,5m bestellt .

Kann in einer Woche mehr dazu sagen |supergri


----------



## dragon2204 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So. Nächstes Wochenende ist es soweit.
Mein 1. mal nach Schweden.
Habe mir 2 Buffalo Spin Ruten von YAD gekauft und einiges an Zubehör.
Ich hoffe die Wobbler und Blinker sind ok. Habe mir alles neu gekauft da ich noch nie auf Hecht angeln war.










Gruß
André


----------



## Carphunter' (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

war heut auch mal wieder im angelladen unterweg's.
zu nem paar raubfischköder un vorfächer kamen dann noch 2 beta's für's karpfenangeln#6


----------



## kingandre88 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier meine neuen Köder.....so langsam was aufbauen...


----------



## BigGamer (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ kingandre88, hat da wer bei angel ussat bestellt??


----------



## kingandre88 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BigGamer schrieb:


> @ kingandre88, hat da wer bei angel ussat bestellt??



Jop da liegste goldrichtig!!!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So sie ist auch mal eingetroffen. Konnte sie für 25 erwerben bei Askari im Sonderangebot. Was haltet ihr von der Pol-Brille ?


----------



## batron (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Letzte Woche eine Garbolino Renaissance G3 2,50m  5-20gramm
und eine Spro Melissa 2000 FD mit 10er PowerPro

leider grad keine Digi am Start

gruß
tilo


----------



## BigGamer (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kingandre88 schrieb:


> Jop da liegste goldrichtig!!!


 
die einzelnen Gufis in dieser Papierfolie und die Jighakenbox habens verraten:q




SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> So sie ist auch mal eingetroffen. Konnte sie für 25 erwerben bei Askari im Sonderangebot. Was haltet ihr von der Pol-Brille ?


 
Sorry, aber die sieht ein bisschen Oma-like aus:q


----------



## BigGamer (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern hab ich wieder ein paar Wobbs und Stahlvorfächer gekauft.

Kennt jemand den Redhead?
Mein Dealer sagte der ist von Profiblinker und hat ihn mir gratis draufgepaggt#6

Edit: Heute hab ich den Profiblinker auspobiert, beim 3ten Wurf eínen Hecht gefangen und danach fachmännisch im Baum geparkt|rolleyes


----------



## Sladdi (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Warum nur fangen die Köder eher uns Angler als die Fische.


----------



## avoelkl (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir nach langem Zögern meinen Multirollentraum erfüllt und war schon damit beim Angeln. Ist wirklich der absolute Wahnsinn, das Teil  

Nur der Preis ist heftig #q  Aber man lebt nur einmal


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@avoelkel

Gute Wahl! #6


----------



## avoelkl (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Sauber gemacht Andi - ich weiß auch schon, wo sie richtig Arbeit bekommt


 

HiHiHi, ich auch :vik: Und ich kann nur sagen, dass Teil macht absolut süchtig. Der Ton beim Werfen ist wirklich nur mit einem Wort zu beschreiben -> "sexxyyyyyy"

Hab auch noch eine Daiwa Alpha 103 und eine ABU Revo STX, aber mit der Calais DC macht das Werfen mit der Multi einfach nur noch Spass.


----------



## NoSaint (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab auch mal wieder zugeschlagen, die kommt bald auf meine Steez 631MHFBA:vik:


----------



## maesox (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jetzt ist deine Combo perfekt!! Sehr nice du "Spinner"#6


----------



## NoSaint (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jo, ich weiß dass ich Verrückt bin, aber is das nich jeder ein bisschen |uhoh::q und ein "Spinner" im wahrsten Sinne auch


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neben dem Spinner sein bin ich auch gerne Zocker bzw. Mini-Pilkerer


----------



## Twister_Jigger (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So ich habe mich letzte Woche als Wiedereinsteiger ordentlich eingedeckt, auf dem Foto ist nur ein Bruchteil dessen zu sehen, was ich gekauft habe :q


----------



## BigGamer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@twisterjigger was ist denn das für ein seltsamer Knauf an der Blue Arc (ist doch eine?)
Willst du Finesse-riggen?


----------



## Twister_Jigger (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BigGamer schrieb:


> @twisterjigger was ist denn das für ein seltsamer Knauf an der Blue Arc (ist doch eine?)
> Willst du Finesse-riggen?



Nein, dass ist eine Ryobi Zauber 3000 |rolleyes...so steht es zumindest auf der Verpackung...wie ich gelesen habe gibt es verschiedene Griffe bei der Zauber, mir wäre ein anderer auch lieber.

Viel wichtiger wäre aber, dass die Zauber vernünftig läuft...|gr:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=156311


----------



## BigGamer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Nein, dass ist eine Ryobi Zauber 3000 |rolleyes


 
kann man ja mal verwechseln, sind ja fast die gleichen|rolleyes

Mist mit de Lauf, da kann AngelDet dir wahrscheinlich helfen#6


----------



## Twister_Jigger (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BigGamer schrieb:


> kann man ja mal verwechseln, sind ja fast die gleichen|rolleyes
> 
> Mist mit de Lauf, da kann AngelDet dir wahrscheinlich helfen#6



Kann vorkommen . Hoffen wir mal, das der Wiedereinstieg nicht "ins Wasser" fällt...die Spro läuft einwandfrei


----------



## spin89 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Kann vorkommen . Hoffen wir mal, das der Wiedereinstieg nicht "ins Wasser" fällt...die Spro läuft einwandfrei




Na wegen sowas soll der wiedereinstieg ja nicht gleich ins wasser fallen!Beschwer dich beim Verkäufer hast du sie bei ebay gekauft oder woander wenn sie von ebay kommt,kannst du den Verkäufer ja unter anderem melden etc, habe nämlich gelesen in deinem anderem Beitrag das er dir nicht geantworted hat.
Ansonsten sieht es doch nach guten Teilen für einen Neueinstieg aus wobei ich allg von der Ryobi nicht so angetan bin aber das ist Geschmackssache.Gruss Lasse


----------



## NoSaint (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Rolle ist zwar schon vor ein paar Tagen angekommen aber jetzt gibts Bilder :vik: Also Die Rute hab ich schon was länger, aber nichts desto Trotz ist es eine Combo bestehend aus 260g geballter Power (260g natürlich inkl Schnur) :k


----------



## maesox (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schön!! Viel Spaß damit!!!!!#6 (schöne Tischdecke übrigens!! ) )


VG
Matze


PS: Dachte du bist am I....see!!??|kopfkrat


----------



## NoSaint (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, dacht ich auch, aber die hatten heute keine Boote mehr da, drum ham wir des im einen Tag verschoben, also morgen eben...


----------



## maesox (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Klug von euch!!#6 Wünsche euch viel Erfolg,besonders mit deiner jetzt vollständigen,perfekten Combo!!!

Erwarte positiven Bericht!!#6


----------



## NoSaint (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Klaro, wie versprochen bekommste nen Bericht #6 Und ich hoffe auch dass dieser positiv wird :q


----------



## kingandre88 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier mein neues Röllchen:#6#6#6


----------



## Leski (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schönes Röllchen,viel Spass damit.
Hier mal ein paar neue Schmuckstücke die ich mir geleistet habe,hab dafür alle Wobbler mit denen ich noch nichts gefangen habe verkauft...


----------



## Rheinangler86 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Wobbler ;-) sind alles LCs oder?!


----------



## Leski (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fast der unten links isn Megabass Trickdarter,der Hammer für Zander Nachts#6


----------



## FBlackyQ (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin.

Waren gestern Einkaufen im Fishermans Partner in Heilbronn und habe meiner Frau und mir ne echt leichte Spinnrute gekauft die Grad noch im Angebot war für 39€+Schnur


Mitchell Avocet Combo

Mitchell Avocet AV-S1000F-C Rolle mit ner 0,14mm Spiderwire Ultracast Invisibraid weiß

Den Rutennamen habe ich grad nicht zur Hand, ist aber auch ne Mitchell 1,85 lang zum Stecken und hat ein Wurfgewicht von 5-25g.


Ist echt toll zum weit werfen.

Cooles Teil.


Greez Flo


----------



## dodo12 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe letztens auch noch was geholt. Das nächste kommt Montag in einer Woche. - Da binn ich endlich wieder flüssig. 
Ist übrigends alles von Sänger auf meinem Bild. Ich bin mit der Firma absulut zufrieden.


----------



## crazyracer22 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So habe auch mal wieder etwas für die Wirtschaft gemacht habe mir nämlich diese schönen Köder zugelegt: 
2x Jackson Real Jerk
1x Zalt
1x Dorado Drunk Slider
1x Savage Gear


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tolle Wobbler!#6

Was haben die für ein Gewicht und was für eine Größe?


----------



## grazy04 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sodele, ich war auch im Rahmen der Wirtschaftshilfe unterwegs.....

der obere Hechtgummi ist ne Zugabe gewesen weil ich bei der Bemahlung so lachen musste.

Die Wobbler sind Prey89 in Bone white UV und Sandeel, Suspender mit 17gr
Die Rolle iss ne Quantum Heat 1060 NEW AREA, die hab ich schon paar Tage im Gebrauch und bin ma richtig zufrieden damit!!

http://img232.*ih.us/img232/6899/dscf0566y.jpg


----------



## Fisher86 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano Aerocast (spinning) 270m 20-50g 
Shimano Nasci 4000

insgesammt 170€ :vik:

[edit] hi, den preis hab ich nich dazu geschrieben um damit zu prahlen wieviel geld ich ausgegeben habe sonder eher weil ich über n "schnäppchen" gefreut habe ....
allerdings wird das anscheinend hier sofort falsch verstanden.


----------



## Topic (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab mir auch mal wieder ein "bisschen" was gegönnt.

zu erst mein zweites rad:
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/blu6-1-jpg.html 

das rechte is mein "altes" und das dunkle das neue..heute geholt..

mucho kosta 550 euro

dann hab ich mir ein neues röllchen gegönnt.

eine quantum energy pti 30
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/blu6-2-jpg.html 

durfte ich fürn hunni von einen dealer mir nehmen..und das fande ich echt ein top angebot.

dann ein neues messer..mein altes hab ich verloren....#c#c#c

ein kleines messer von fiskars für 9,95 euro..ja die stellen nich nur äxte her xD
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/blu6-3-jpg.html 

und zu guter letzt..mein neues handy mit dem ich die fotos gemacht hab(hoffe sind was geworden)
da mein k800i irgendwo liegt...

ein LG ku990viewty
Quelle:http://www.hipath-solutions.at/hand...ge/product/LG_Electronics_K_49660fee22e49.jpg







für 170 tacken.

hört sich protzig an aber ich bin stolz denn für das zeug war ich 2 monate hart arbeiten..also darf ich protzen:vik::vik::vik::vik:

mfg Tino


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir da ich den ersten zander im leben gefangen habe auch was gekauft.

*TWISTER SHADS*


*GUMMIFISCHE KOPYTO*


----------



## Backfire (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.piscatus.de/ANGELRUTEN/M...-MATCH-Matchruten-Wg-8-16g-390-420m::656.html 390cm

mit 

http://www.angeljoe.de/angelrollen/stationaerrollen/heckbremse/ikon-racer-1000-3000--2087.html 1000er

http://www.bigtackle.de/product_info.php?info=p4161_Drachko-Power-Manie-2-70-m.html

mit

http://www.fishers-paradise.de/Ange...FD-inkl-Rollentasche-SONDERANGEBOT::3837.html 304 fd (fuck, ich hab beim Händler 59€ bezahlt)


----------



## Zanderzeit (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Soll nochmal einer sagen ich hab die Wirtschaft nicht angekurbelt...|supergri


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hoffe Du hast die Krise nicht angekurbelt sondern was dagegen getan...


----------



## Sinned (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Zanderzeit: Ich kann dir nur den gold-orangenen Storm-Wobbler auf dem vierten Bild sehr nahelegen. Ein geiles Teil. Mit ein paar Pausen und ein paar Schlägen mit der Rute liefert der ein herrliches Schauspiel! Leider hab ich ihn bei meiner letzten Angelsession an nem Baum verloren (beim letzten gewollten Wurf). Woher hast du ihn und wie heißt der?
Merci


----------



## Kark (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir auch mal eine neue Jacke gegönnt. Es handelt sich um die Rapala X-Protect kurzversion. Der erste Eindruck ist echt top. Aber (leider) aufgrund des aktuellen Wetters noch nicht ausprobiert.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## moehren (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir eine neue Weste,ein Messer, Blei,Haken,Stopper gekauft 

Bilder Folgen


----------



## Zanderzeit (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> @ Zanderzeit: Ich kann dir nur den gold-orangenen Storm-Wobbler auf dem vierten Bild sehr nahelegen. Ein geiles Teil. Mit ein paar Pausen und ein paar Schlägen mit der Rute liefert der ein herrliches Schauspiel! Leider hab ich ihn bei meiner letzten Angelsession an nem Baum verloren (beim letzten gewollten Wurf). Woher hast du ihn und wie heißt der?
> Merci




Den Habe ich in einem Laden in Esslingen gekauft, jedoch bekommst du den überall im Internet. Schau mal bei Ussat.
Farbe 02 müsste es sein. Den gibt es jedoch in ganz Orange Farbe 71, soll auch super sein. Die anderen sind direkt aus Schweden.


----------



## Zanderzeit (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe mir auch mal eine neue Jacke gegönnt. Es handelt sich um die Rapala X-Protect kurzversion. Der erste Eindruck ist echt top. Aber (leider) aufgrund des aktuellen Wetters noch nicht ausprobiert.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Suche gerade auch ne Regenjacke. Was hast denn gezahlt für die?


----------



## Kark (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Zanderzeit,
ich habe für die Jacke wegen eines Rabatts von 10% ca. 90€ bezahlt. 
Es handelt sich aber nicht um eine Regenjacke im klassischen Sinn, sondern eher eine "gewöhnliche" Jacke die Wind und Wasserfest ist.

Gruß

Kark


----------



## grazy04 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey Zanderzeit,

auf dem 2ten Bild der 2te Wobbler auf der linken Seite..... wie führst Du den? Ich habe den in einer anderen Farbe und bekomme den nicht zum laufen. Bei mir fällt der immer auf die Seite und geht weder auf Tiefe noch ensteht ein Lauf.

so long


----------



## Aldaron (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir mal was schönes gegönt 






DAIWA - INFINITY Karpfentasche


----------



## Onkel Tom (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir nun einen lang gehegten Traum erfüllt. Schon lange wollte ich sie für meine Jackson STL Pro twitch'n Trick haben und nun ist sie dran.

http://img380.*ih.us/img380/1410/shimanofireblood2500fai.jpg

http://img15.*ih.us/img15/1410/shimanofireblood2500fai.jpg

Die Combo sieht nun wirklich super aus und liegt sehr gut in der Hand. Den ersten ausführlichen Praxistest wird es dann in zwei Wochen geben, wenn es eine Woche lang jeden Tag mit dem Boot raus geht. Freu mich schon riesig drauf.


----------



## maesox (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Servus Tom#h,


jetzt hast aber zugeschlagen!!!!!!#6


Wünsche dir mit dir mit deiner neuen Maschine lange viel Spaß und viele kapitale Hecht!!!#6#6#6:m


----------



## NoSaint (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Onkel Tom, wirklich ne schöne Rolle die du dir da geholt hast! Ich selber hab die 4000er und bin auch super glücklich mit der #6


----------



## BigGamer (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

goiles Ding!


----------



## dermichl (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

was hast da für schur drauf?


----------



## Onkel Tom (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist einer 14er Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi Braid.


----------



## James8 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey,

hab mir eben ne Penn Sargus SG 3000 gekauft...weiß zwar noch nicht für was ich die brauch aber bei dem Kurs konnte ich nicht anders und i-wie hat sie mich optisch auch angesprochen:m

Grüße


----------



## sc00b (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir ne Blue arc 720(30€) fürs gufieren geholt und nen neues Futterral von Prologic von 130€ auf 45€ runter bei ebay 30 ALso hat ich schnäppchen woche


----------



## BigGamer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sc00b schrieb:


> Blue arc 720(30€)


 
Händler oder Privat?
Neu oder gebraucht?


----------



## sc00b (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Händler oder Privat?
> Neu oder gebraucht?



Neu Garantie Händler, aber ebay ;-)


----------



## BigGamer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sc00b schrieb:


> Neu Garantie Händler, aber ebay ;-)


 
Link?|supergri


----------



## Lonny (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auch ich habe mal wieder zu geschlagen 

Etwas fürs grobe  Ne schöne Slammer  Leider Gibts die Alte nicht mehr :c Und ne schöne neue Rute :l


----------



## Lonny (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und noch eins weil es so schön war


----------



## sc00b (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Link?|supergri


NÖÖÖÖ#h


----------



## Tobi94 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ne neue Feederrolle für ne neue Feederrute:
http://www.anglersnet.co.uk/files/okuma-dynadrag.jpg


----------



## The_Pitbull (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi hab heute meine Technium Schnur in 0,30mm bekommen bei Ebay ersteigert für 29euro.Hoffe sie taugt was.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Hechtchris (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lonny schrieb:


> Und noch eins weil es so schön war




Stollenwerk  Angebot?


Hab die selbe geiles teil ! #h


----------



## Lonny (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

Ja ist ein Echt Geiles Teil 

Ne Gerlinger  Was kamm das ding den Bei Stollenwerk ?



Daniel


----------



## flasha (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*




Paar Kleinigkeiten



PS:Kann mir einer mal bitte erklären wie und wo ich den Spinnerbait mit der Hauptschnur bzw. dem Vorfach befestige?!


----------



## kohlie0611 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*








BITTE SEHR....


----------



## flasha (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke kohlie! Das war auch mein erster Gedanke  Jedoch war ich doch ein wenig am Zweifeln weil die Öse ja offen ist und dann sich ja alles irgendwie verschieben kann. Gibt ja auch Modelle mit einer Öse die geschlossen ist.


----------



## crazyFish (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Siehe hier:





Es gibt auch Spinnerbaits (vor allem von den Amis) wo dieser Befestigungspunkt offen ist, da kann man diesen mit Kuperdraht schließen.

Warst du bei dK einkaufen? Wenn ja würden mich ein paar Infos zu dem Heddon Köder interessieren. Typ, Größe, Gewicht, Preis etc 


edit: Bild machen und hochladen hat wohl zulange gedauert :-D


----------



## flasha (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, genau 

Also zu dem Köder:
*
Heddon Wounded Zara Spook

CRANKING DEPTH / SIZE 				:* 4 1/2"*WEIGHT:* 3/4 oz
*HOOKS:* #1/0
*Preis:* 3,40€ vorher 6€ 

Leider stehen dort keine Angaben drauf bezüglich des Gewichts. Habe die Daten von folgender Page

http://www.lurenet.com/productdetail.aspx?id=6107

Wenn du mir die Daten auf unsere Verhältnise umrechnen kannst wäre ich dir dankbar  Kenne mich da net wirklich aus. Fand den Köder irgendwie interessant und bei dem Preis kann man nix falsch machen.


----------



## crazyFish (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Länge 4 1/2'' = ~11,4 cm
Gewicht 3/4 oz = ~21,3g

Muss ich mir beim nächsten Besuch mal anschauen, der würde gerade gut in mein Konzept passen!


----------



## Mike85 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi

Wenn die Öse vom Spinnerbait offen ist, nehm ein kleines Posengummi und schieb es von außen darüber. So hast Du dann eine geschlossene Öse und hast keine Probleme mehr beim Werfen..#6


----------



## Mike85 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir dieses Jahr auch folgende Kombos gegönnt. Jetzt kommt nur noch ne Lesath mit ner Stella und dann ist alles fertig.Ab dann gehts richtig rund.


First Part:
Rolleaiwa Silver Creek Presso LH 
Ruteaiwa Silver Creek Presso 63LB-S (Baitcasting Game Style)
Länge 6,3 ft.
Wurfgewicht: 1/16 - 1/4oz
Schnurklasse: 4  -8lb


Second Part:
Rolle: Daiwa Liberto Pixy Limited ' 04 Yellow Pearl (mit Smooth Drag und schwarzen Knobs)
Rute: Daiwa Liberto Pixy 631MLRB-04
Länge 6,3ft
Wurfgewicht 1/8 - 1/2oz
Schnurklasse 6 - 12lb


Third Part:
Rolle: Daiwa Steez 100HL
Rute: Daiwa Steez STZ-631MHFBA "Top Gun"
Länge 6,3 ft
Wurfgewicht 3/16 - 1oz
Schnurklasse 8 - 20lb


Fourth Part:
Rolle: Shimano Fireblood 2500FA
Rute: Shimano Fireblood 210M
Länge: 2,10m
Wurfgewicht 10-30Gr.


Und nun lasst Euch inspirieren und schaut Euch die Pics an!


Presso






















Pixy





















Steez





















Fireblood


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geiles Material.#6

Aber eins musst Du mir verraten. Woher wusstest Du die richtigen Lottozahlen?:q

#h


----------



## pfefferladen (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Geiles Material.#6
> 
> Aber eins musst Du mir verraten. Woher wusstest Du die richtigen Lottozahlen?:q
> 
> #h


 
Zum Glück gibts noch mehr so verrückte.Ich hab nach 20 Jahren Pausen vom Fischen mir auch eine kompl. neue Ausrüstung angeschafft. :k
Die Summe will ich garnicht wissen.#d
Meine Frau hat schon Hörner. hehe :vik:


----------



## Breamhunter (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt *nur noch* ne Lesath mit ner Stella und dann ist alles fertig.Ab dann gehts richtig rund.



Ja, ne is klar |supergri  Gab es schon Urlaubsgeld |rolleyes

Trotzdem geiles Material #6


----------



## kohlie0611 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr exclusiv, auch optisch eine sehr gelungene Zusammenstellung, wow!!!
Und wenn man mal ganz ehrlich ist....soooo viel Geld ist das auch nicht.Wenn man z.B. mal schaut was manche für andere Hobbys wie z.B. ne Jagd oder auch fürs Auto/Motorad ausgeben, für Urlaub usw...geile Combos#6, viel Spaß damit!!!!


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Muss ich auch sagen, hammer Combos und schöne Bilder


----------



## Curva_MS (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir vor zwei Wochen eine Abu silver Max multirolle gekauft... manche sagen das sie billig ist aber für 60€ sollte man nicht labern. Bin sehr zufrieden.. hab ne 0,08mm fireline draufgezogen... astrein.. hab schon zwei hechte zwischen 50-70 cm gefangen.... 
Und das mit dem neuen super Köder von Rapala.... Rapala Clackin'Rap für 11 euro... sehr fängig... Bilder sind noch in bearbeitung
Gruß,
Curva_MS


----------



## crazyFish (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Curva_MS
Wie hast du den Clackin'Rap denn gefischt? Habe davon auch einen, denn ich sobald es die Umstände am Wasser zu lassen mal testen wollte.


----------



## dodo12 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe auch ne neue Spinn-Combo. 

Rute: Spro Inspiration Spin 50, Wg: 15-50g, Länge: 2.70m

http://img119.*ih.us/img119/2979/foto00072.th.jpg

http://img269.*ih.us/img269/596/foto00082.th.jpg


Rolle: Spro Montana 
Schnur: Spiderwire Stealth Code-Red 0.14mm

http://img176.*ih.us/img176/7979/foto0003.th.jpg

http://img440.*ih.us/img440/5012/foto0004f.th.jpg


Gummifische: Lunker-City Fin-S-Fisch, verschiedene Größen, Sänger Iron-Claw 

http://img49.*ih.us/img49/6914/foto00012.th.jpg


Fluorocarbon: Berkley Trilene 100% Fluorocarbon

http://img151.*ih.us/img151/9928/foto0002i.th.jpg

Und dann noch ein Filetiermesser von Rapala und nen paar Jigköpfe. 

LG. Dominik. 


PS: Entschuldigung für die schlechte Qualität der Bilder! 
Ich konnte das Verbindungskabel für die Cam nicht finden. ^^


----------



## senner (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei mir war auch die post da..ein kleiner 78 pointer von lucky craft..die verarbeitung ist top und der preis war ein schnäppchen..habe für das porto aus den USA sage und schreibe 1,50 U$ bezahlt..da sollten sich deutsche anbieter mal ein beispiel nehmen..


----------



## stanleyclan (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir 2 Tage vor meinem Schwedenurlaub auch nochmal etwas gegönnt.

http://img107.*ih.us/i/imgp1320.jpg/

Ist ne Shimano Exage 2500 FB und 3 Zalts!! zusätzlich habe ich auch noch 1 Spinnerbait gekauft. Habe aber vergessen abzulichten...


Liebe Grüße Stanleyclan


----------



## Student (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



senner schrieb:


> habe für das porto aus den USA sage und schreibe 1,50 U$ bezahlt..da sollten sich deutsche anbieter mal ein beispiel nehmen..



Wenn der Brief/Päckchen aus USA verschwunden/kaputt ist, dann ist das aber dein Problem. Wenn das Paket eines deutschen Händlers wegkommt, verschwiegen wird oder kaputt geht, dann muss er dir auf eigene Kosten die Ware erneut raussenden. 

Wenn die Gesetze hier nicht so super kundenfreundlich und alle Kunden ehrlich wären, dann könnte auch jeder Händler einen Wobbler für 70 Cent Porto als Warensendung verschicken.

@Mike85: Hammermäßige Zusammenstellung :k


----------



## senner (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Student schrieb:


> Wenn der Brief/Päckchen aus USA verschwunden/kaputt ist, dann ist das aber dein Problem. Wenn das Paket eines deutschen Händlers wegkommt, verschwiegen wird oder kaputt geht, dann muss er dir auf eigene Kosten die Ware erneut raussenden.



das stimmt allerdings. #t


----------



## bobbl (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ dodo
Spult die Rolle so gut, oder ist die maschinel bespult?


----------



## dodo12 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@bobbl

Ne, die ist maschinell bespult, da sind 100m Spiderwire drauf, der Rest ist unterfüttert mit irgendeiner Mono...


----------



## dermichl (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir auch mal was neues zugelegt#6

Edit by Mod
Sry Michl aber das geht so leider nicht! Mehr dazu siehe bitte hier,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136269

mal sehn was damit geht |supergri|rolleyes

petri
dermichl


----------



## Barsch06 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir dieses Jahr auch folgende Kombos gegönnt. Jetzt kommt nur noch ne Lesath mit ner Stella und dann ist alles fertig.Ab dann gehts richtig rund.
> 
> 
> First Part:
> ...


----------



## tommi1969 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so nun will ich auch mal.
*F4-65XDti Cyclone Evolution frisch aus japan mit passender rolle.*
aber bilder sagen mehr als worte.


















und mit ihrer stärkeren alten schwester F5-62X Bearing Down Type-S 



und einwenig schnur zum zum testen



hoffe es sind nicht zu viele bilder,aber ich bin so happy.ab montag habe ich frei,dann wird getestet


----------



## maesox (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der komplette Restbestand meiner 15er Liebling-Kopyto`s auf Hecht


http://img190.*ih.us/img190/9392/img1826z.jpg


----------



## Leski (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da hats einem ne Farbe aber angetan.Is die wirklich so der reisser hab die noch nie ausprobiert...

Ach ja viel Glück damit und net viele Abrisse#6


----------



## maesox (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ne absolute "klarwasser-Farbe". Bisher unschlagbar!!!


Hätte ich nochmal 500 mehr bekommen,so hätt ich sie genommen!


----------



## bobbl (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wo kaufst du deine Kopytos?

mfg


----------



## maesox (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist der komplette Restbestand des Herstellers!!

Ansonsten ganz normal von meinem Tackle-Dealer,der mir z.T. meine gewissen Farben bestellt.


----------



## Hackersepp (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

geil maesox! *g*

Wie wird denn der Farbcode genau definiert?
Motoroil blauglitter ??!?!?


----------



## maesox (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nabend Seppl#h,


gute Frage...|bigeyes Hatte das mit Bild usw gemacht. Sollte mal dringend meinen Händler kontaktieren. Falls es dich dann immer noch interessiert,reich ich ihn nach!?


Grund zum geheimnisvoll tun,habe ich nicht,da es nichts mehr davon gibt. Wer mich kennt,wei das auch..


----------



## galexand (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also 
hab mir auch mal was gegönnt

1. Shimano BeastMaster AX270XH
    270cm 50-100g  240g

2. Penn Slammer 360

3. Power Pro 0.20

:vik:


----------



## grazy04 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sodele, hab ma mein KuKö-Sortiment erweitert:

http://img134.*ih.us/img134/8615/dscf0635w.jpg

Balzer Colonel Popper 3D "Firefisch" 
Ron Thompson SITO "SV032"

http://img134.*ih.us/img134/1849/dscf0633e.jpg

Iron Claw, RED irgendwas
Balzer "Weissfisch"

http://img268.*ih.us/img268/1758/dscf0636a.jpg

Savagear Prey 89 in Sanndeel und Bone mit UV (selbstleuchtend unter Wasser)


----------



## BigGamer (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

den oberen im mittleren Bild hab ich auch, die laufen ziemlich tief, aber irgendwie sieht der nicht vertrauenserweckend aus|kopfkrat
fängst du damit?


----------



## stanleyclan (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

da steht doch, dass er sein Sortiment erweitert hat...ich denke mal, dass Grazy04 den noch nicht getestet hat


----------



## BigGamer (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hätt ja sein können wie "ich hab den in ner andren Farbe" oder "beim Kollegen getestet und es hat geknallt wie sonstwas"


----------



## Carp--Angler (14. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Aldaron schrieb:


> Habe mir mal was schönes gegönt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Darf man den mal fragen was die Tasche kamm ?


----------



## grazy04 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@BigGamer

ne hab ich noch nicht getestet, wird aber 100%ig die Tage werden. Hab den eigentlich nur mitgenommen weil er anders aussah als alles andere was am Regal hing 

Heute kommt noch was neues  muss nur noch Fotos machen


----------



## xxxtside (14. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

neue Jigrute - UBS Baitjigger H mit einer ABU Cardinal 704Lx


----------



## bflow (16. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hi

ich war jetzt drei tage in paris und hab mir dort ein paar kunstkköder gekauft!


----------



## grazy04 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so, hier das angekündigte Foto:

http://img8.*ih.us/img8/7016/dscf0637e.jpg


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@bflow : Bin diese Woche auch in Paris,
wo ist denn der laden, zentral in der city?


----------



## bflow (16. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ ab ans wasser

ich kann dir drei läden empfehlen! kommt drauf an was du kaufen willst!
schreib mir ne PN und sag mir was du eher kaufen willst und ich erklär dir wo die läden sind!

mfg flo


----------



## dodo12 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey ich habe ebend 2 Mini-Wobller von Sänger gekauft.

Der obere : Humpy (Floating) 4cm, 5g und 2.5m Tauchtiefe





Der untere: Uky (Floating 5cm, 4g und 1.2m Tauchtiefe

Insgesamt 10€ Also den Uky für 6€ und den Humpy für 4€.

Gruß. Dominik #h#h

PS. Entschuldigung, dass die Bilder so eine schlechte Qualität haben, aber ich hatte gerade nur mein Handy zur Hand.

Weiß jemand wie die Teile so sind?


----------



## GuidoOo (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ grazy 

Auf deinen Spinner hab ich schon nen richtig guten Hecht gefangen, auf Ansage  xD

Das untere dürften Jerks sein?
kosten?


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hmm, nichts interessantes dabei, nur langweiliges Tackle. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kauf von *einem *Rozemeijer Octotail... WoooooW sogar mit Jigkopf.


----------



## GuidoOo (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> hmm, nichts interessantes dabei, nur langweiliges Tackle. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kauf von *einem *Rozemeijer Octotail... WoooooW sogar mit Jigkopf.


 Zeit ins Bett zu gehen, oder was...
Naja, wir ignorierens wohl lieber...


----------



## bflow (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> hmm, nichts interessantes dabei, nur langweiliges Tackle. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kauf von *einem *Rozemeijer Octotail... WoooooW sogar mit Jigkopf.




oben links: baby griffon von megabass
oben rechts: chubby von illex
mitte links: crankbait von pro strike
mitte rechts: g-splash von lucky craft
unten links: EIN OCTO TAIL VON ROZEMEIJER( EINER VON DEN VIER DIE IN DER PACKUNG SIND UND DAMITS SCHöNER AUSSIEHT HALT MIT JIGKOPF)
unten rechts: spinnerbait von boohya!

weiss ja nicht welches dein problem ist/war hoffe aber, dass das jetzt geklärt ist!

mfg flo


----------



## jerkfreak (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Den Titel des Tröts nicht verstanden??? Und wenn er sich ne Packung Knicklichter gekauft hätte, könnts dir auch wayne sein...! Wens net intressiert, einfach net posten...!

@Topic: Teilweise schöne Kunstköder dabei, ja...! Ich glaub, ich muss auch mal wieder "shoppen" gehn...!


----------



## Loizl58 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

habe mir auch octo tails und crankbaits zugelegt!
kann man ocots auch zum jigen hernehmen???
aber schöne farbe bflow!:m

mfg


----------



## grazy04 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> @ grazy
> 
> Auf deinen Spinner hab ich schon nen richtig guten Hecht gefangen, auf Ansage  xD
> 
> ...




Jop, en 10er pro Stück

getestet wird das alles ab Mittwoch


----------



## Laurin13 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Hey ich habe ebend 2 Mini-Wobller von Sänger gekauft.
> 
> Der obere : Humpy (Floating) 4cm, 5g und 2.5m Tauchtiefe
> 
> ...



Die hab ich selbst den oberen nur in orange gelb die sind genial für forelle und barsch den unten darfst du nur ohne wirbel fischen weil er sonst untergeht und der lauf massiv drunter leidet^^


----------



## Timbo110 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab eben auch wieder zugeschlagen

Günstiges Restpostenmodell gekauft:

Balzer CarboAce Ultra Leichtspinnrute mit 2-10 gr WG und 1,5m Länge. Perfekt um damit von Boot aus zu Drop-Schießen. Und das ganze für 19,90€


Gruß Timbo


----------



## GuidoOo (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> Jop, en 10er pro Stück
> 
> getestet wird das alles ab Mittwoch


 
Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt 
Wenn se gut laufen wäre ein eventueller Link sehr nett =)


----------



## BigGamer (18. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> @BigGamer
> 
> ne hab ich noch nicht getestet, wird aber 100%ig die Tage werden. Hab den eigentlich nur mitgenommen weil er anders aussah als alles andere was am Regal hing


 
Und? Wie liefs?


----------



## Bassey (18. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vor 3 Wochen erst einmal

Neue Grundrute - 3m - WG 40-80g
Dazu Angelkiste ein wenig gefüllt für ca 80 Euros

letzte Woche:
Neue Spinnrute - 2,70m - WG 5-25g
dazu passende Rolle von Shimano erst unterfüttert und dann 100m 0,10er geflochten in quietschgelb...
einige Gummiköder...

Gestern: 2 Lidl Bissanzeiger, da eine bekannte von mir Marktleiterin bei nem Lidl ist und noch 4 Stück hatte, habe nur 7,99 pro Stück bezahlt ^^

Bilder von allem folgen die Tage noch ^^


----------



## King Wetzel (18. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hallo leute bin am samstag aus polen wieder gekommen und ich war erstaunt wie viel aus wahl die angelläden hatten und da konnte ich es nicht lassen etwas einzukaufen ich bin mir sicher einen sehr guten preis bekommen zu haben


----------



## grazy04 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Und? Wie liefs?



nüüscht, hab den roten von _IronClaw _ma getestet, der geht für meine 2 Hauptgewässer zu tief   , hab nur den Boden aufgewühlt #c




			
				GuidoOo schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt
> Wenn se gut laufen wäre ein eventueller Link sehr nett =)



die Jerks hab ich im Laden gekauft, keine Ahnung obs die auch online gibt, Test läuft noch 
Auf den Doppelblatt-Spinner hatte ich nen Biss, konnte aber nicht haken, war nach 3sec wieder ab 

aber goggel hat gerade geholfen 

KLICK_KLACK


----------



## dodo12 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Laurin13 schrieb:


> Die hab ich selbst den oberen nur in orange gelb die sind genial für forelle und barsch den unten darfst du nur ohne wirbel fischen weil er sonst untergeht und der lauf massiv drunter leidet^^



Alles klar, danke.
Schöne Sachen die ihr euch kauft. 
|wavey:


----------



## jerkfreak (18. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie ne Daiwa Morethan Branzino ausschaut wissen hier ja wohl alle, oder...!?  Sollte die Tage dann eintrudeln, die Gute...! Wohl so grob zeitgleich mit der 2500er Stella, auf die ich auch noch warte...!

Irgendwas muss ma mitm Geld ja machen, wenn einem schon der Urlaub "gestrichen" wird und man stattdessen Überstunden machen darf, wie sonstwas...!


----------



## tommi1969 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mal wieder was für meine baitcaster erstanden.


----------



## grazy04 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Wie ne Daiwa Morethan Branzino ausschaut wissen hier ja wohl alle, oder...!?  Sollte die Tage dann eintrudeln, die Gute...! Wohl so grob zeitgleich mit der 2500er Stella, auf die ich auch noch warte...!



ne More .... Waaaaas ????



   









alter Angeber :q *duck und wech*


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gute Wahl!


----------



## GuidoOo (19. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Grazy...Danke =)

@ Jerkfreak!

Willst wohl auf Nummer Sicher gehen, wenn dein 1ter Meter hängt, wa  
Geile Rollen...
Wann werde ich die mir wohl leisten können *sabber*

Ich spar erstmal auf ne neue Jerkcombo...sind ja auch nur schlappe 300 Takken-.-


----------



## jerkfreak (19. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Grazy: Haja, wer ko, der ko...!  *duck und wech*

@Guido: Naja, ich bin halt "bisl n Perfektionist", wenn mas so sagen will!? War schon immer ein Traum von mir, die Rolle, und dank dem neuen Job, seit diesem Jahr kann ma sich den ein oder andren dann auch mal erfüllen. Naja, jetzt hat se halt die 4000er Stella auf die Zanderrute verdonnert ohne jemals an der VHF gefischt worden zu sein und an der Hechte hängt jetzt dann eben die Branzo...! :q 

Ach ja, die neuen Jerk-/ Baitcastkompos der letzten Zeit hab ich ganz vergessen...!


----------



## jerkfreak (19. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@tommi: Geile Popper, machen richtig fein was her...! Aber wohl auch nicht ganz billig, oder!?


----------



## tommi1969 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

billig nicht,aber wenn man ab und zu mal zwei drei stück kauft fällt das nicht so ins gewicht.außerdem hat man ja kaum abrisse,da oberflächenköder.so muss denn mal los die dinger baden.


----------



## lippfried (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@tommi:

tolle köder!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@tommi: sehen Echt super aus......zum Anbeißen....viel Glück
damit...#6

Aloha CD


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Wie ne Daiwa Morethan Branzino ausschaut wissen hier ja wohl alle, oder...!?  Sollte die Tage dann eintrudeln, die Gute...! Wohl so grob zeitgleich mit der 2500er Stella, auf die ich auch noch warte...!
> 
> Irgendwas muss ma mitm Geld ja machen, wenn einem schon der Urlaub "gestrichen" wird und man stattdessen Überstunden machen darf, wie sonstwas...!



Bilder sagen mehr ... ansonsten kann man sich die Info auch sparen (Meine Meinung  ).


----------



## Doc Plato (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Bilder sagen mehr ... ansonsten kann man sich die Info auch sparen (Meine Meinung  ).



Genau, aber er traut sich bestimmt nicht die Askari-Schnäppchen-Kombo zu zeigen, die er ersteigert hat! :q


@Tommi, schöne Köder! 
Er drillt jetzt im Augenblick bestimmt gerade nen 140er Esox


----------



## tommi1969 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

moin ihr spassvögel|wavey:bin wieder zurück von meinem trip.nen 140er ists leider nicht geworden#d.aber nen paar schöne barsche zwischen 20u.30cm:k.es ist einfach zu warm.zu gunsten der fische gibts keine bilder.sind alle wieder reingefallen:q.jetzt noch ein kaufbild gegen ot.(tageskarte für dieses schöne revier gekauft)



werde vieleicht noch nen bericht zu der angel schreiben.die 14 gramm.. 1/2 oz vom pop-max werfen sich wunderbar an der http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p1010403osmq.jpg rute:vik:.es muss nicht immer askari sein  .achso beinahe vergessen.der sculpo von molix hat mich heute beim karte holen so angelacht.



also bis denne gruß tommi

übrigens steht meine andere Destroyer+ZILLON zum verkauf.einfach mal im verkaufstrhead suchen.meiner meinung nach nen guter preis.


----------



## jerkfreak (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Man wird hier doch wohl ab und an auch mal noch weng "mitschreiben dürfen", wenn sonst keine "intressanten Threads" am laufen sin...!? Sonst hätte ich die letzten paar Monate hier ja fast wöchentlich irgendwas posten müssen und dann hätten sich früher oder später auch wieder welche "die Guschn" zerrissen...! |gr:

Hät ich bspw ein Bild der Daiwa eingestellt wäre bestimmt wieder von irgend so nem ganz klugen der Spruch: "wie die aussieht, weiß ich a" (von Bildern :q) gekommen.

Aber wenn ihrs so wollt, kann ich euch hier jetzt gern noch Bilder einstellen, wenn ihr des unbedingt (als Beweis) braucht!? Ich brauchs net! Ich wess, was im Keller steht und was nicht! Aufkrachen brauch ICH bestimmt net!

Ok, dass ich zumindest auch ma a Bild einstell, hier mal eine Kompo, die die letzten 2 Monate gekauft wurde und mit der ich letztes Weekend das erste mal los war und da nix ging ma paar Pics am See gemacht habe.

Illex Ashura Jig&Worm mit ner Team Daiwa Zillion druf...!

Zufrieden!? 

Wenn es spezielle Herrschaften wünschen, kann ich euch auch gern noch den "Rest" der letzten 3 Monate bildlich darstellen:
- Branzino, 3x Stella, Rocksweeper, Suisho, Drennan Pike, St. Croix Jerke, Chronarch 101, Curado 201, paar Jerks und Bucktails und bstimmt noch jede Menge "Kleingerödel", des ich vergessen habe...!

mfg,
Jerkfreak


----------



## maesox (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir nen Mag Drive 56 von ZIP Baits gegönnt!!

Die Barsche u Bafo`s werden ihn sicher lieben!!#6

http://img299.*ih.us/img299/5334/img1858q.jpg


TL
Matze


----------



## Doc Plato (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Zufrieden!?



Der Aufnahmewinkel auf dem Foto ist etwas unglücklich!


----------



## jerkfreak (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab noch ca 10 weitere Bilder geschossen, fand aber gerade das recht genial, weil da das alte verrostete Geländer im Hintergrund noch so schön mit raus sticht...! Kannst aber auch gern eins voll auf die Rolle, oder voll auf die Beschriftung auf dem Blank haben, wenn du solche Bilder schöner findest!? 

@maesox: Nice one....!


----------



## maesox (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Der Aufnahmewinkel auf dem Foto ist etwas unglücklich!


 






Aber das was man sieht reicht!!!!!!!!#6#6 Viel Spaß und ne menge dicker Fische mit deiner neuen Combo!!!


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mach doch was du möchtest, da ist mir ziemlich Latte . Bilder sagen einfach mehr als 1000 Worte. Der Thread heisst ja auch "schaut was ich mir gekauft habe" und nicht lest... . 

Ich finde es nur ziemlich amüsant was hier tolles rein gestellt wird - ich frage mich wozu. 

Grüzzi


----------



## jerkfreak (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@maesox: Danke, werd ich haben! Fischt sich jedenfalls ganz gut! Bestimmt nicht meine schlechteste Baitcaster-Kombi! 

@Japanwobbler: Wohl zum Angeln, da wir hier nicht in nem Jagdforum sind...!


----------



## maesox (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Seit wann ist hier vorgeschrieben,daß nur Bilder des Gekauften eingestellt werden dürfen???
Man kann sich auch wgen allem bekacken|uhoh:!!

Wenn ihr nicht wißt wie ne Branze aussieht dann googelt doch oder klickt hier!!|uhoh:


----------



## grazy04 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

für mich klingt das nach Neid !!! Wenn jemand der Meinung ist er will hier was zeigen oder beschreiben ist das genau das Thema was der Fred hier treffen will !!!! 

Wems nicht gefällt solls lassen, wers amüsant findet soll lachen und gut #d #d #d #d #d

ich finde das man genau hier reichlich Anregungen bekommt wenn jmd was neues sucht und kaufen will.


----------



## maesox (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dito!!!!!!!#6



Also haut weiter euer neu gekauftes Gerödel hier rein - in Schrift oder in Bildern!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## bazawe (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern ist meine neue Gufirute zum Zanderfischen angekommen, eine Fantasista Yabai 25-50 g WG, Länge 2,50 m. Morgen wird das gute Stück an der Altmühl eingeweiht.

Gruß Bazawe


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bazawe schrieb:


> Gestern ist meine neue Gufirute zum Zanderfischen angekommen, eine Fantasista Yabai 25-50 g WG, Länge 2,50 m. Morgen wird das gute Stück an der Altmühl eingeweiht.
> 
> Gruß Bazawe




viel Spass damit, die Rute ist TOP. #6


----------



## Rheinangler86 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Megabass Destroyer: Da geb ich dir Recht, fisch sie zwar ne Nummer länger aber genial diese Ruten ;-)!!!!!!!!!! Du wirst Spaß damit haben bazawe! mfg


----------



## Kark (3. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute ist mein Päkchen von Jerkbait.com eingetroffen. Eine kleine Sortimentserweiterung für die bevorstehende Herbst/Winter-Saison.







Grüße

Kark


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Jerks


----------



## maesox (3. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da kann der Herbst kommen!!#6


----------



## Pike-Piekser (3. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Toppie in Schleie wird abräumen :m viel Spaß mit den Teilchen#6


----------



## Jeens (5. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,
habe gestern meine erste Jerk-combo gekauft 
Rute: Sänger Spirit MP-I 45g-85g 1,80m 
Rolle: Quantum Response
Und 2 Buster Jerks Strike Pro.
Gruß Jens


----------



## H3ndrik (6. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Jeens, kannst du mal hier posten wie die rolle läuft weil ich habe vor mir auch eine baitcaster zu kaufen nur ich weiß nicht welche ich schwanke zwischen der daiwa megaforce ..ich habe gutes über ihr gehört aber auch schlechtes kann mir da villt jemand helfen?
gruß H3ndrik


----------



## stanleyclan (6. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Hendrik


so wie sich das anhört willst du ja bestimmt erst anfangen mit Baitcastern. Ich würde dir nicht gleich eine rolle für über 100€ emphehlen. An deiner Stelle würde ich mir eine Bau Silver Max kaufen. Die ist echt gut und auch ihr geld wert. Von der habe ich nämlich nur gutes gehört!!!


----------



## H3ndrik (6. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bist du dir da sicher?? *schluck* also ich habe nur schlechtes gehört^^:g


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> @ Hendrik
> so wie sich das anhört willst du ja bestimmt erst anfangen mit Baitcastern. Ich würde dir nicht  eine rolle für *unter* 100€ emphehlen.



so sollte das imo heißen |supergri
Die Qualität der Rolle merkt man bei Multis sofort an den Wurfeigenschaften und wer hier billig kauft ärgert sich später oder verliert im schlimmsten fall sogar den Spaß am Baitcasten !


----------



## Pike-Piekser (6. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...naja lassen wir es#d



			
				Ich schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nich warum ihr euch immer solche Schrottrollen, wie Balzer oder Rotzemeier holen müsst. Oder steht ihr auf das Gefühl...."Hmmm, Kacke 50€ aus dem Fenster geschmissen" weil das Teil nach kurzer Zeit den Geist aufgegeben hat? Dann kauft man sich doch lieber ne gute Rolle. Somit ist es doch schlauer sich eine hochwertigere Rolle zu kaufen, mit der man auch SPAß hat und nicht ständig mit Rollenproblemen die Angelzeit verplämpert. Sollte es einem gar nicht liegen kann man eine hochwertigere Rolle sicher besser verkaufen als den 50€ Schrott, den eh keiner haben möchte.



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2541618&postcount=65


----------



## H3ndrik (6. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja, genauso denke ich auch immer... was sagst du denn zur daiwa megaforce pike piekser??
würde es sich lohnen sich die zu kaufen?und wie weit würde ich damit ca. kommen wenn ich einen 35g schweren köder werfe?
gruß H3ndrik|wavey:


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Alles feine Sachen hier.

PS: jetzt gibts schon den *Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread und den Der "Schaut was ich gefunden hab" Thread und bald komm Der "Schaut was ich geklaut hab" Thread    ;-)    kleiner Spaß am Rande*


----------



## GuidoOo (6. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> ja, genauso denke ich auch immer... was sagst du denn zur daiwa megaforce pike piekser??
> würde es sich lohnen sich die zu kaufen?und wie weit würde ich damit ca. kommen wenn ich einen 35g schweren köder werfe?
> gruß H3ndrik|wavey:


 

Ich denke, damit wirst du nicht lange Freude haben =(


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir mal n paar Rubber Jigs aus den USA bestellt
 http://img70.*ih.us/img70/8982/imgp6576.jpg

beim test auch gleich nen 60-70er Hecht verhaften können 
http://img70.*ih.us/img70/3883/imgp6573.jpg


----------



## Jeens (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> Hallo Jeens, kannst du mal hier posten wie die rolle läuft weil ich habe vor mir auch eine baitcaster zu kaufen nur ich weiß nicht welche ich schwanke zwischen der daiwa megaforce ..ich habe gutes über ihr gehört aber auch schlechtes kann mir da villt jemand helfen?
> gruß H3ndrik



Hallo,
also meiner Meinung nach ist die Quantum echt gut . Ich kann mit ihr super werfen und auch sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden aber auch ich bin erst angefangen und hab also nicht viel Erfahrung zwischen so vielen Rollen aber für mich mit Köder von 30-50g kann ich die nur empfehlen. Sie kostet bei uns im Geschäft 80€ gibs im Internet bestimmt günstiger.
Gruß Jens


----------



## Bassey (13. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neue Wallerspinrute 60-180g WG und 2,70m, 
Passende 6000er Rolle von Penn,
dazu 350m Spiderwire Stärke 0,30er in rot

Montag für etwa 100 Euronen dann noch Kunstköder für den Stecken ^^

Achso... und gestern Abend noch nen 37 Zoll LCD Fernseher von Samsung mit FULL HD Auflösung 

Bilder vom Spingerät folgen dann sobald alles hier angekommen ist


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (13. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bassey schrieb:


> Achso... und gestern Abend noch nen 37 Zoll LCD Fernseher von Samsung mit FULL HD Auflösung




Danke für die Info, die habe ich jetzt gebraucht .


----------



## Bassey (13. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, die habe ich jetzt gebraucht .


 
Genau so sehr wie ich deinen Kommentar :m


----------



## jerkfreak (13. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Bassey: Ich seh, wir verstehen uns...! 

So, war vorhin nachmittag mal bei nem alten Jugendgruppen-Kollegen, der schon seit paar Jahren nimma gefischt hat und ez beschlossen hat sein komplettes Tackle (großteils alles nichts besonderes, was man als Jungangler und "Ab und an mal Losgeher" halt so hat) zu verkaufen. Da ich von nem andren Kumpel nochmal darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass er seine Jerk-Compo ja auch noch hat und die ja auch verkauft, bin ich halt doch mal mit hin.

Und was soll ich sagen, ich machs kurz:
Rute: RST LF Jerk Premium Light
Rolle: Quantum Tempo TM401C
Schnur: Irgend was geflochtenes (hatte ich ihm damals glaub ich sogar drauf gemacht)
Köder: 1x Salmo und 1x Balzer

Preis: Nen 10er!!! Mehr hat er von sich aus nicht verlangt! (hatte ihm dann "anstandshalber" 15 gegeben, mehr hatte ich nichtmehr im Geldbeutel, da vergessen Geld zu holen)

Würde mal sagen, ein richtiges Schnäppchen, was ich da geschlagen habe...!


----------



## Meteraal (14. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der eine salmo kostet schon fast 15 tacken!!! das gibt es doch gar nicht....... =)=)


----------



## The_Pitbull (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi leute hab diese schöne DS Rute bei ebay ersteigert für 75euro.War nur einmal gefischt und hat noch Garantie:l
http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/rozemeijerdietmarisaiaschdropstar250-p-4911.html

Gruß Pitti


----------



## maesox (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe wieder etwas Futter für meine BC & Bachflitsche bekommen:



2x Illex Arnaud 110F
ZiP Bait Rigge 90
2x Illex Mag Squad 115
Imakazu Riprizer 60 S
Zip Bait Rigge 56 deep

http://img245.*ih.us/img245/4002/img1939e.jpg

http://img41.*ih.us/img41/5776/img1940it.jpg
TL
Matze


----------



## Fabi_ (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hi 
ahbe heude nen futterkorb nen rapala 2teiliger wobbler paar 16ner haken wirbel paar gummistopper


----------



## Räuberspinner (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

HAllo zusammen.
Meine Jerke und die Cardiff habe ich schon ne Weile, aber den, meiner Meinung nach, sehr hübschen Buster Jerk hab ich mir vor drei Tagen geschoßen.
Könnte mir gut vorstellen dass der auch fängt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nettes Teil.


----------



## GuidoOo (20. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wo bekommt man denn das geile Design her?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn das geile Design her?



Das sieht irgendwie böse aus.:m


----------



## Räuberspinner (20. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ GidoOo
Ich persönlich hab den ausm ebay, der Buster selber kommt aus Schweden und ist in der Farbe in Deutschland nicht erhältlich.
Musst auf so ner Schwedenpage mal nach den Buster Jerks schauen. Da gibts geschätzte 80 verschiedene Designs.
Siehe Bild.
Zusätzlich gibts noch ne Menge Spezialmodelle.
Da wirste irre. Schwedische Fahne und alles andere mögliche und unmögliche.
Meine Farbvariante nennt sich Simpan.


----------



## Räuberspinner (20. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab noch was gefunden.
Ich weiß doch dass Du Busters auch magst.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir kamen heute malwieder n paar hübsche Rubber Jigs an , außerdem noch n paar Hardbaits gekauft vor n paar Tagen .

http://img132.*ih.us/img132/5972/imgp6776.jpg


----------



## skatefreak (24. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geile Sachen!

Wo kann man im Internet Rubbers Gummis und gute Schnur fürs Barscheln kaufen??
Wär echt nett wenn ihr mir da ein paar Shops empfehlen könntet.

Danke #6


----------



## grazy04 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

KlickKlack


----------



## skatefreak (24. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Besonders wichtig ist mir dabei dass ich auch gute Schnur kaufen kann.

Sorry aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Chrizzi (25. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



skatefreak schrieb:


> Habe mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. *Besonders wichtig ist mir dabei dass ich auch gute Schnur kaufen kann.*
> 
> Sorry aber trotzdem danke



Was für Schnur? 
Nylon
FC
Geflecht


----------



## Streifenjäger (25. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://img34.*ih.us/img34/4577/p1030887f.jpg

Steez 103 HL


----------



## skatefreak (25. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Was für Schnur?
> Nylon
> FC
> Geflecht


Geflecht  und gegebenenfalls etwas fluorocarbon als vorfachmaterial (ist aber nicht wichtig)


----------



## Chrizzi (26. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schnur gibt es hier: http://stores.ebay.de/Scissortail-Sports


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern konnte ich beim Zoll ein paar neue Castaic-Köder abholen:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> http://img34.*ih.us/img34/4577/p1030887f.jpg
> 
> Steez 103 HL



Gibts die grade irgendwo zu nem guten preis ?
Überleg mir die Ami Version zu holen der $ Kurs wäre ja immoment recht gut.


----------



## Streifenjäger (26. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab se gebraucht bekommen...im SF und FFM nen Kaufgesuch gestartet 

Kann dir also leider keine Tipps geben, auser auch mal ne Suche zu starten...vielleicht will ja nochmal jemand seine 103er los werden |rolleyes


----------



## maesox (26. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Stefan


Ganz klar ein Fall für die Swimbait-Mafia!!!!!#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nicht mehr lang bis die Hechtzeit richtig startet - da musste ich ein bisschen aufrüstn!


----------



## grazy04 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja iss denn heut scho Weihnachten :q :q :q :q :q :q 

http://img246.*ih.us/img246/440/dscf0674.jpg

http://img230.*ih.us/img230/6454/dscf0673.jpg


----------



## sven123 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn das die Rolle ist die ich meine, schmeiß sie schnell weg|uhoh:

Habe sie auch und ganz ganz schlechte erfahrungen gemacht.#d#d

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sebastian R. (30. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Wenn das die Rolle ist die ich meine, schmeiß sie schnell weg



Gleiches gilt für die "PowerCatcher" 

Mal im Ernst, ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg mit den Wobblern, würde jedoch eher dazu raten dir das Geld zu sparen und in einen besser laufenden (z.B. Rapala) zu investieren. Sofern du die Stellen kennst an denen du den Köder einsetzen möchtest wird es auch nicht zu teuer.

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Equipment!


----------



## grazy04 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

naja die Rolle (Daiwa Tornado) iss nur als Ersatz fürs leichte Posenfischen und für 20Eus..... und die PowerCatcher....  gibt ja für alles ein Gewässer


----------



## fishingexpert87 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

vielleicht laufen die dinger ja nicht mal so schlecht.... und man kann damit gut fische fangen....fische auf aal ne 9 euro rolle und die hält... #6


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Sebastian R. schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt für die "PowerCatcher"



Also der 5. von links war auf Barsch hier gejerkt teilweise n ganzschöner abräumer , hat wesentlich mehr Fische gebracht als vergleichbare Illex , Luckycraft usw ...

Drillinge sollte man aber auswechseln.


----------



## grazy04 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich mal wieder |supergri

Hab heute meine letzten Wobbler (hofft meine Regierung  ) für dieses Jahr bekommen.


http://img43.*ih.us/img43/8448/wobbler25m1.jpg

http://img11.*ih.us/img11/3858/dscf0690g.jpg

http://img40.*ih.us/img40/7418/wobbler25m3.jpg

http://img203.*ih.us/img203/153/wobblerneualle.jpg


http://img54.*ih.us/img54/9232/wobblervergessen.jpg

war schon ein Schnäppchen, die Wobbler hab ich über nen Onlineshop sehr gute 2,00 - 2,50€ pro Stk billiger bekommen wie im Laden hier.


----------



## GuidoOo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> war schon ein Schnäppchen, die Wobbler hab ich über nen Onlineshop sehr gute 2,00 - 2,50€ pro Stk billiger bekommen wie im Laden hier.


 
Und da muss man natürlich zuschlagen...!
Hab mir auch n bissel was geholt...Bestellung sollte die Tage ankommen...Dann werde ich mal meine neue Mittelklassecombo zeigen


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> ich mal wieder |supergri
> 
> Hab heute meine letzten Wobbler (hofft meine Regierung  ) für dieses Jahr bekommen.



Was sind denn das für welche?#c


----------



## grazy04 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für welche?#c




naja wenn schon gefragt wird... alles Cormoranwobbler

Shimura DR-10 Yellow Flash und Green Lady
LU-KA Salt Minnow silber blau und grün perl
Ma-SU Crank schwarz grün und bronce pastell
Bonanza Deep Diver schwarz grün und schwarz silber

die Gummies sind Savage Gear und kopytos


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> naja wenn schon gefragt wird... alles Cormoranwobbler
> 
> Shimura DR-10 Yellow Flash und Green Lady
> LU-KA Salt Minnow silber blau und grün perl
> ...



Aso ja , wo du es sagst#hdanke!:m


----------



## Hackersepp (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

2. Bild erster Köder .... eines meiner Lieblingsdesigns ; ) Wie heißt denn der Köder genau? (Name, Farbe, Größe)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## grazy04 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*CORA-Z SHIMURA DR10 Yellow Flash
*


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> alles Cormoranwobbler
> Shimura DR-10 Yellow Flash und Green Lady
> LU-KA Salt Minnow silber blau und grün perl
> Ma-SU Crank schwarz grün und bronce pastell
> Bonanza Deep Diver schwarz grün und schwarz silber




Wie sie den Cormoran Wobblern irgendwelche Japanisch klingenden namen geben + die Farben kopieren


----------



## grazy04 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

soll Cormoran die einzige Firma sein die das nicht macht ??? Und die Desings haben ja wohl alle Anbieter von KuKö´s. Ich finde das nicht schlimm.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> soll Cormoran die einzige Firma sein die das nicht macht ???



Warum nicht ?
Finds bei anderen Firmen genauso lächerlich 



grazy04 schrieb:


> Und die Desings haben ja wohl alle Anbieter von KuKö´s. Ich finde das nicht schlimm.



Naja dieses Rot Orange mit goldenen Streifen + schwarzer Rücken mit orangen "rissen" ist imo ziehmlich von megabass abgekupfert 
http://www.spinnerundco.de/images/produktbilder/Megabass/Xj-100/12.jpg , der rest sind natürlich mehr oder weniger Standardfarben .


----------



## grazy04 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

stimmt schon, aber auch andere Hersteller nutzen genau dieses Desing  

ich will aber hier keine Lanze für Cormoran brechen. Mir haben die Farben gefallen, die Lauftiefen sind für meine Gewässer hier optimal, den Lauf finde ich nicht schlecht und letztlich war der Preis einfach unschlagbar. 

(auch wenn bestimmt wieder jmd sagen wird: hmmm billig, ich weis nicht)

mal noch ne Frage:

kenn jmd die Fladen Maxximus Wobbler ?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Naja wenn sie denn fangen und nicht bei nem vernünftigen hecht auseinanderfallen ist ja alles ok , Drillinge etc. kann man ja im Notfall tauschen wenn die garnix taugen .

Hab auch nichts gegen "günstige" Cormoran Wobbler nur diese möchtegern JDM Namen nerven mich  =)

Um mal nicht ganz vom thema abzukommen :
Eigentlich wollt ich mir erstmal keine neuen Ruten kaufen , aber die Tage bei Tacklewarehouse die Lucky Craft Glasfaser  Crankbait Ruten  für 150$ gesehn . Ich sag nur :k:k:k
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewluckycraft701mf.html

Naja und wo schon die Rute geordert ist da muss natürlich auch ne neue Rolle her |rolleyes

Schwanke noch zwischen ner Zillion , ner Calcutta (TE/Conquest ?!?!) und ner Millionaire .


----------



## smith1337 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hier mal paar gummi´s um die lücken in der tacklebox zu schließen... wobbler sollten die tage auch eintrudeln...denke die bodden-tour am We scheitert nicht an den ködern


----------



## angelsüchto (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

morgen werdet ihr hier mein japan import sehen!freu mich schooooon


----------



## Hackersepp (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> *CORA-Z SHIMURA DR10 Yellow Flash*


 
Und , heute schon getestet? Wie laufen denn die Shimuras?

@ smith: genau mein Fall, die Shaker usw. könnte ich genau in der Zusammestellung brauchen ; ) wo hast du denn bestellt?

@all: Die erinnern mich aber auch stark an irgendwelche Imakatsu wobbler


----------



## smith1337 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> @ smith: genau mein Fall, die Shaker usw. könnte ich genau in der Zusammestellung brauchen ; ) wo hast du denn bestellt?



sind mehr oder minder auf grund von Fischen und abrissen  "erprobt"... bin mittlerweile bei shad bis 12cm dazu übergegangen die jig-köpfe von gamakatsu zu verwenden-> sau scharf :g

bestellt hab ich bei camo-tackle...geht ratz fatz und hat gute preise


----------



## Hackersepp (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich kann dir nur zustimmen - die gehen fast immer .
Naja, camo tackle und gute Preise |kopfkrat *duckundweg*


----------



## d0ni (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

shimano fireblood 4000
illex ashura grey m vale tudo
2x squirrel 76 größe
2x arnaud 100
1x arnaud 110
1x jason 110
1x cherry 
und mit ner code red von spiderwire


schöne combo, und muss echt sagen das der cherry veeeeeeeeeeeeerdammt weit fliegt dafür das er nur so leicht is^^ 


ansonsten super verarbeitet und ne leichte combo, macht sehr viel spaß die illex köder zu twitchen 

die schnur find ich nichhh so gut, da is die power pro oder stroft schon n stück besser bei abriebsfestigkeit
hab ich an der brücke gemerkt bei n paar steinpackungen


----------



## grazy04 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Und , heute schon getestet? Wie laufen denn die Shimuras?



ne heute noch nicht, musste ma was fürn neuen Job tun  , werd aber am Freitag ma losziehn. erstmal 1-2 Stunden die Wobbler testen dann noch bissel Köfi baden |supergri


----------



## smith1337 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> ich kann dir nur zustimmen - die gehen fast immer .
> Naja, camo tackle und gute Preise |kopfkrat *duckundweg*



naja, find die preise ganz okay...vorallem der service stimmt.

kennst ´n günstigeren mit auswahl (gerne per pn)


----------



## GuidoOo (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sooo, wie angekündigt hier meine
Mittelklasse Jerkcombo 
Ich Hoffe sie wird mir Spass bringen.
Dazu noch nen paar neue Lures und der Herbst kann kommen:

Jerke: X-Point Heavy Spin (kennt wohl eh fast jeder)
http://img79.*ih.us/img79/6082/p1040745.jpg
Rolle: Abu Garcia Revo Stx
http://img79.*ih.us/img79/6479/p1040752.jpg
Lures:
2x Strike Pro Buster Jerk 15cm (ich hab mein Schatz wieder)
1x Zalt 14cm
1x Monsterbarsch 14cm
1x Balzer Natural Jerk
1x Salmo Slider 5cm
1x Fox Hustler 5cm
http://img525.*ih.us/img525/8247/p1040755s.jpg
http://img190.*ih.us/img190/5923/p1040756h.jpg


----------



## jerkfreak (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na da haste aber wieder gut zugeschlagen ey...! Dann mal ein kräftiges Petri für deine neue Kombo, auf dass sie bald den ersten Fisch sieht...!


----------



## GuidoOo (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hehe, die Rolle hab ich schon 2 Wochen, die hat schon nen 84er und nen 65er hinter sich..:m
Mal sehen, wie sich die Kombo so schlägt *happy*


----------



## jason007 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sieht wunderschön aus deine neue Combo.

Wünsche Dir damit viele Fische.


----------



## grazy04 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sauber gekauft Guido!!!! feine Sachen haste da!

//wo bleiben eigentlich die seit 3 Wochen angekündigten anderen Bilder???
|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat , los mehr Bilder


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

war mal 4 Tage nicht zu Hause, da sammelt sich dann doch diverses Zeugs was hier hier ständig eintrudelt.


----------



## jerkfreak (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ganz netter Haufen...! Wenn du da keine Verwendung für hast, kannste auch gern gleich weiter schicken, Adresse gibts per PN...!


----------



## GuidoOo (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> sauber gekauft Guido!!!! feine Sachen haste da!
> 
> //wo bleiben eigentlich die seit 3 Wochen angekündigten anderen Bilder???
> |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat , los mehr Bilder


 
meinst du mich damit?#c

@ Megabassdestroyer 
Viel Spass beim einsortieren !


----------



## stuffelbruns (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*
















*BALZER Magna Blue ZANDERRUTE 2,70m. CARBON & ROLLE SILSTAR gf8 035

Für 15 Euro bei E-Bay. Ich hoffe die taugt was.
*


----------



## Tüdde (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich werde mir morgen die jenzi whisper live ds rute kaufen (die hier) habt ihr schon erfahrungen mit der gemacht? freu mich schon auf morgen, mein händler macht sonntagsverkauf und geht noch 20% runter|rolleyes:vik:


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

.......


----------



## sc00b (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab ne Menge investestiert.. 

zwar nich nur für Raubfisch aber naja poste es mal 

Shimano Catana 2.40 20-50gr
3x DAM quick stick carp 3,60 3 lbs
2x Okuma longbow lb 50
1000m Karpfenschnur von Dreamtackle 0.35
10-15 Rapalas
nen Pod
Tacklezubehör ala Stopper bleie Schnur.. 
Bivvy


leider wie immer viel zu viel


----------



## grazy04 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> meinst du mich damit?#c



nee,nee Deine Bilder sin ja da


----------



## Omega (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



stuffelbruns schrieb:


> *BALZER Magna Blue ZANDERRUTE 2,70m. CARBON & ROLLE SILSTAR gf8 035*
> 
> *Für 15 Euro bei E-Bay. Ich hoffe die taugt was.*


 




Die Rolle habe ich auch ist eine echt gute Rolle alles stabil kein Kurbelspiel etc........


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja das mit der Sortiererei ist immer so eine Sache. Habe eigentlich 
überhaupt kein Platz mehr. Ich kaufe zu 80% nur noch Übersee, allerdings oftmals kleine EUST+Zollfreie Mengen in diversen Shops. Daher bestelle ich jede Woche bissle was an Krams. 

Ich darf euch gar nicht erzählen wie lange es dauert bis ich mal mein Tackle gepackt habe .


----------



## Tüdde (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute hab ich sie mir gekauft! eine Jenzi Whisper live - Drop Shot  (2,40 lang; wg. bis 12g):m Bin gleich morgens als erster Kunde in den Laden gestürzt (mein Händler hatte verkaufsoffen) und dann los ans Wasser. 
Ich konnte einige schöne Moppels verhaften. Einen hab ich abgelichtet.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rütchen.:k


----------



## Wizard2 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@tüdde
jop die rute hab ich auch, ist klasse zum barschangel, ne 1000 stradic paßt besten dazu.


----------



## Tüdde (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich fisch sie mit ner Red Arc


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

meine Errungenschaften der letzten Zeit:

- Shimano Aspire 2500FA
- ABU Fantasista Suisho, 2.80m, 20-50 gr.
- ABU Fantasista Yabai, 2.80m, 20-70 gr.

Zzgl. diverser Köder von Illes und Prologic.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Tüdde (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oh, mann. Die beiden Ruten sind ja wohl auch obergeil. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## jerkfreak (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jow, die Ruten sind schon ganz lecker, wobei die Suisho ganzschön kopflastig ist, wie ich finde...!? Hab ich mir auch vor 2 Monaten oder so zugelegt.

Die Aspire is natürlich auch ein feines Röllchen...!  *lecker*


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Suisho soll auch nicht so feinfühlig sein?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab auch malwieder zugeschlagen  

Bilder von meiner neuen Kombo für Crankbaits kommen demnächst , die Zillion ist leider noch bis Anfang nächster Woche auf der Reise .

http://img115.*ih.us/img115/7350/imgp7007j.jpg


----------



## Nolfravel (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,

Heute die Penn Slammer 260 für 60€

Schon n nettes Röllchen, die kommt dann an die Skeletor 2.10m...

Aber die Skeletor kommt erst in ein paar Wochen...

Aber schon ne bescheurte Kombo irgendwie...

Ach ja, nen Jackall Chubby auch noch von heute ;-)


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also die Suisho ist zwar ganz schön Kopflastig aber die Bissübertragung und auch das Ködergefühl sind absolute Extraklasse. Ich würde sagen sogar besser als bei der Yabai. 
Aber ganz genau kann ich es noch nicht sagen, da beide Ruten erst zweimal am Wasser waren.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## jerkfreak (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Nolfravel: Ja, irgendwie schon bisl ne komische Kombo, sorry! Vor allem, auf der doch recht feinen Rute so ne schwere Rolle...!? 

@welsfänger: Ja, Bissübertragung und Ködergefühl finde ich soweit auch ganz gut. Aber dass die Suisho besser is als die Rocksweeper würd ich schoma net sagen. Die is meiner Meinung nach schon noch nen Zacken besser! Wies mit der Yabai is, weiß ich net, hab ich net...!

@Topic: Bei mir gabs die Tage n bisl Kleinzeug und nen neuen Koffer für meine Jerks, den hatte Askari gerade im Angebot. Für den Preis kann ma des Ding als großen Köderbunker schon lassen...!


----------



## Wizard2 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so nu ihn ist sie da, meine neue extrem heavy jerkcombo!:m

* BFT Buster Jerk Stiff*  und 			             *ABU Garcia Revo Toro 50/51 HS*

http://img169.*ih.us/img169/3124/cimg0511.th.jpg

samt muskysnax glider und swimbait und ein rr manta

http://img118.*ih.us/img118/636/cimg0512.th.jpg


----------



## angelsüchto (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

diese woche hab ich meine shimano solctace 1000 FI bekommen
bild kommt noch


----------



## jerkfreak (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@wizard: Klingt intressant, die Kombo! Bisl ein Feedback zu der Rute, wenn du sie dann denn mal gefischt hast, wäre nett...! Gerne auch in der Jerkecke oder als PN...! Die könnte auch was für mich sein...!


----------



## Wizard2 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

machen wir es doch gleich hier.
also leider kam ich wieder mal etwas spät von der arbeit heim, etwas genervt, da es schon dunkel war|rolleyes
doch unerwarteter weise stand mein großes packet da, meine combo. hatte eigtlich erst anfang nächster woche damit gerechnet, aber marc hat es mal wieder sehr flott verschickt:m

als erstes packte ich die rolle aus, ich dachte noch was ein monster|supergri dann die rute und köder. war etwas baff, rein optisch wäre die combo auf nem kutter gut aufgehoben(wg150-200g). die köder sahen klasse aus.
also auf zur berkel( in holland leider nachtangel verbot), mittlerweile schon 21.30uhr, die ersten würfe überzeugten mich, das die combi paßt. auf grund der hängergefahr hilten sich die muskysnax proben auf jeweils 2-3 würfe beschrenkt, konnte eh nichts mehr sehen:c naja versuchen wirs es mit nem bulldawg(30cm shallow), werfen geht schon besser als mit der firejerk h. ein paar minuten später der erste biss, naja nicht der hammer. war aber auch "nur" nen 50er hecht. die nächste halbe std. tat sich nichts. dann bekamm ich noch nen fehlbiss auf den oberflächen nahe geführten köder. hing leider nicht.:c
aber alles im allen ein guter auftackt, die combo liegt gut in der hand. auch wenn die toro wesentlich größer ist als meine mir vertraute zillion ist. bin gespannt auf die nächsten tage, sonntag werd ich sie leider erst ganztags testen können. aber bin guter dinge#6

mfg Johannes


----------



## jerkfreak (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na des klingt doch schoma ganz nett...!


----------



## smith1337 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sie ist da :l
paßt auch etwas besser zur cts als meine alte stradic-fa.

das macht die angekommene luckycraft-bestellung aus usa vom montag fast schon uninteressant...bilder der wobbler folgen...

pointer 100 sp
slender pointer 127
lvr d-7
lvr d-10
bevy shad tango

gestern abend noch ´n schnäppchen geschossen...speedmaster 2,40 10-30gr für 55euro (1-2mal gefischt) :g


----------



## smith1337 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

toll man sieht die metallic-roten zierwicklungen der cts gar nich :c


----------



## jerkfreak (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lecker Röllchen/Kombo die du da liegen hast...! Und auch die Köder klingen lecker...! :k

Bei mir kam heut nur eine kleine Lieferung "Fischgreifer"...! 

12 Päckchen Owners...! Mensch, is das ein scharfer Haufen...!


----------



## smith1337 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@jerkfreak: was machst du mit 12 packungen drillinge?!?

hier mal ´n bild von den wobblern...mein bester kumpel hat auch noch paar leckerbissen, aber die zieht er schon durch´s wasser also leider keine bilder davon (2x65er pointer, 3xcrankbaits b.d.s.1, 1x97 slender pointer)

hab mal ´n squirrel(1.mai 1,15m hecht :m) und meinen bescheidenen wobbler-rest dazu gepackt (damit das bild voll wird) :c


----------



## crazyracer22 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So bei mir kam es gleich doppelt ( DHL und Post ) über das Post Päckchen habe ich mich ganz klar mehr gefreut, weil da das EAGLE CUDA 300 drin war.
Die andere Lieferung war eine WFT Spinrute in 2,70m und nem Wg. von 20-110g.
Freue mich schon auf meine nächste Bellyboat Tour am Samstag ( brauche nicht mehr blind über den See paddeln )
Schöne Grüße


----------



## jerkfreak (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hm, würd fast sagen, angeln gehn, hm!?  Die wern doch erstens net schlecht, zweitens warn se net grad teuer, drittens sins ja 3 verschiedene Größen und auserdem sin die paar Packungen auch recht flott wieder aufgebraucht...!

Da rüstet man mal noch paar Kunstköder mit auf, dann baut man mal noch paar 2-Drillingssysteme zum Köfiangeln und schwups is locker die Hälfte schowidda verbraucht...!

Schöne Wobbler übrigens...!  Und auch ein "netter Einkauf" von Crazyracer!


----------



## jogibaer1996 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir letztens bei einem angelgeschäft in meiner Nähe (Leo's Angelmarkt in Würselen)
Eine Okuma Calynn Rolle gekauft... die war im angebot und hat nur 19,95 € gekostet... und die ist (wenn auch die farbe schöner sein könnte|supergri)

naja... dat isse... wie gesagt, die farbe könnte besser sein, z.B. rot oder so... aber das ist an sich ne super Rolle... kann ich nur empfehlen...

petri


----------



## MOORLA (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

moin leute,

habe mir gestern abend auch erstmal nen ganzen ar*** voll slottie s, sandras und riesentwister bestelle  freue mich schon, wenn die sendung ankommt - brauche dann nur noch meine spinnrute aus der reklamation zurück :-( ... nach 6 Wochen immer noch keine Antwort :*-(   xD

lg
alex


----------



## Squirrelina (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so jetzt wos wieder kalt wird und größere köder her müssen habe ich mir mal die richtige jerkrute dazu gegönnt:

Bromanodell 1.90m lang und bis 250g wg!!!!!!


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> so jetzt wos wieder kalt wird und größere köder her müssen habe ich mir mal die richtige jerkrute dazu gegönnt:
> 
> Bromanodell 1.90m lang und bis 250g wg!!!!!!


 
Was für Köder möchtest du damit werfen?

@JF ich brauch auch noch Drillinge, wenn ich mal die Größe wissen würde . Owner oder Saltwater.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> Bromanodell 1.90m lang und bis 250g wg!!!!!!





MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Was für Köder möchtest du damit werfen?



Monsterbait. Leute, die einem beim Angeln auf den **** gehen.:q


----------



## Rheinangler86 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da sind ja wieder ein paar feine Sachen beisammen gekommen 

An die Yabai *Daumen hoch*, ein sehr feines Stöckchen welches ich sehr genieße zu fischen!
Genauso an die Fireblood Connection, auch ne super feine Rolle!!!! Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen wenn man sich mal was gönnen will! Fische sie an meiner Yabai am Rhein, super angenehm!
Macht weiter so Jungs ;-) Tight Lines!


----------



## jerkfreak (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Monsterbait. Leute, die einem beim Angeln auf den **** gehen.:q


 

Tztztztztzz...! #d Is doch was feines, so ein Pounder oder so...!  Man muss sich nur traun und es können...! #h

@Megabass: Zja, die Größe musst doch du wissen, was du brauchst...!?

@Topic: Nur ne Ladung Fox-Kleinkram aus England...!


----------



## Squirrelina (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Was für Köder möchtest du damit werfen?
> 
> @JF ich brauch auch noch Drillinge, wenn ich mal die Größe wissen würde . Owner oder Saltwater.


 

also ich fische mit der rute den 23er bulldawg 25er gummifische mit schweren köpfen den skinnytail von wolfcreek usw....halt alles big baits!!!!

und leuten auf keks geht man damit nicht man muss sich ja nicht direkt neben andere stellen.....klar das klatscht schon ganz ordentlich wenn son großer köder auf wasser klatscht-aber stören tuts nur die angler nicht die fische-und die ködergröße gibt die fanggröße nicht vor....mit den ködern schon 40er hechte gefangen!!!


das geile an der rute ist man kann mit ihr 60g köder super führen genauso wie auch 200g köder!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sooo wie versprochen hier die Bilder von meiner neuesten Kombo :vik:

http://img24.*ih.us/img24/1985/imgp7020.jpg
http://img43.*ih.us/img43/972/imgp7016.jpg
http://img30.*ih.us/img30/1847/imgp7018.jpg
http://img34.*ih.us/img34/2307/imgp7022s.jpg

LuckyCraft Deep Strike + Daiwa Zillion


----------



## maesox (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schöne Combo!!!!!!

Ich wünsche dir damit viel Freude u dicke Fische#6#6


----------



## Bobster (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na, das ist ja mal 'ne Hausnummer :m

Viel Spaß damit.

...ist die Schnur "schwarz" |kopfkrat


----------



## Räuberspinner (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schick schick.
Ich würde Dir aber noch eine Sicherheitsleine zum Boot empfehlen, denn wenn Dir das Ding über bord fällt tauchst Du mit Sicherheit hinterher.:k

Egal wie tief........:l



#h





Geile Sache das.


----------



## Stauvie (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

er hat sich dat dingen zum fotografieren bestimmt am bein festgebunden


----------



## jerkfreak (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geile Kombo, RESPEKT!!! :k

Da würd ich auch nicht nein sagen...!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ fishcatcher : das gehört hier eigentlich nciht rein 
Also bei ner Rolle für 22€ kann man denke ich mal von ausgehen das die eher weniger taugt.

Die Schnur hab ich früher sehr viel benutzt ,ist für den preis auf alle fälle gut, würd aber eher ne 0,16er empfehlen , wenn mal ne dicke Forelle vor nem Hinderniss einsteigt hast dann ncoh etwas reserve.


----------



## donlotis (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir heute eine TiCA Splendor SJ3500 gegönnt, ich brauchte noch eine zweite Spinnrolle (unbedingt! |rolleyes).

Gruß donlotis


----------



## greece68 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Kochtoppangler
Kann ja nur hoffen, dass Du Dir die Lucky nicht in D gekauft hast ;o)
Das wäre mal ne fette Marge für den deutschen Händler!
;o)


----------



## Mr. Gingles (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

hab auch eingekauft:

Prlogic Bushwhaker 2,58, 15-40gr
          +
Spro Black Arc 820
          +
WFT Dynamix 0,16, 11,6kg

Bin mir nun jedoch nicht ganz sicher ob die Rolle nicht ein bissal zu klein ist für die Schnur. Konnte sie nicht ansehen bevor ich bestellt habe. 

Laut Spro passen 100m 0,28mm drauf. Bin mir nun unsicher da die geflochtene doch etwas dicker ausfällt. Wenn Hundert Meter drauf sind bin ich zufrieden. Das reicht locker für die Gewässer in denen ich fische.

Ist die Schnur vielleicht auch zu dick gewählt?

Habe nur bisher noch keine Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch eine ähnliche Kombie und kann was dazu sagen.

Sorry schoma für OT, und vielen Dank für die eventuelle Hilfe!

Gingles


----------



## Mr. Gingles (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habs gerade mal überprüft. Ratio der Rolle auf die Schnurlänge übertragen, und siehe da....es sind so um die 110 - 120 Meter.
Ich denke das sollte ausreichen um in kleinen Poldern und Flüschen auf Räuber zu gehen. 
Hab die Schnur stark gewählt da dort auch große Hechte vorkommen. 
Hatte vorher eine Finessa 30 drauf mit ca. 130m 25er, und habe damit auch Hechte bis 90cm ganz gut rausbekommen. Also denke ich das es damit ebenfalls gut laufen wird.

Ich denke die Rolle reicht locker dafür, da ich nicht sonderlich große Köder fische. meisst nur 10er gummis oder mittelgroße Wobbler. Blinker bis 20 Gramm.

Wußte garnicht das die Geflochtenen so dick auftragen.

Sorry für off Topic. Kommt nicht wieder vor!

Gingles


----------



## Matchangler92 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Boah... fiese Combo, Lucky Craft Rute#6 is wohl eherwas für den Hardcore spinn angler und nix für gelegenheits spinner:q


----------



## jerkfreak (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir mal wieder ne neue kleine Spinrolle gegönnt. Bin nur noch nicht ganz sicher, auf welche Rute sie kommt, mal sehn, wo sie sich besser macht...!? Denke aber, für die ganz leichte Rute ist sie fast zu schwer, da muss noch was leichteres her.

Ja, ich kenn auch noch andere Rollen wie Shimanos...!


----------



## Räuberspinner (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir auch mal wieder was gegönnt.
Kinetic Godspeed Jerkbait
1,80 Meter
WG 50-120 Gramm
162 Gramm Eigengewicht


----------



## Ulli3D (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist natürlich eine Preisklasse, da kann mein heutiger Einkauf nicht mithalten 

Ich war mit einem Bekannten mal bei einem Dealer in der Nähe, ich wollte, Ehrenwort, nichts kaufen aber dann fiel mir dieser Gummifisch mit passendem Jighaken in die Finger.

29cm für 2,99€, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen :g

Ach ja, den gibt es auch noch in anderen *Farben.*


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



greece68 schrieb:


> @Kochtoppangler
> Kann ja nur hoffen, dass Du Dir die Lucky nicht in D gekauft hast ;o)
> Das wäre mal ne fette Marge für den deutschen Händler!
> ;o)



Nö wusst garnicht das es die in Deutschland zu kaufen gibt 
Bei den $ Kursen immoment ist man eh bekloppt wenn man seinen Angelkram hier kauft .

Was soll der Spaß denn hier in Deutschland kosten ?


edit : grade gesehen das ne Zillion hier teilweise für 500€ in den shops steht , krass hab ca. die hälfte bezahlt |jump:


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Nö wusst garnicht das es die in Deutschland zu kaufen gibt
> Bei den $ Kursen immoment ist man eh bekloppt wenn man seinen Angelkram hier kauft .
> 
> Was soll der Spaß denn hier in Deutschland kosten ?
> ...


 

Für was soll die Combo sein? Kannst du was über die Rute erzählen? Wieviel oz. hat se und ist die Angabe real einzuschätzen?

Grüzzi


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist ne Crankbaitrute aus Glasfaser/Kohlefaser gemisch schön Nachgibige Spitze und dann geht sie relativ schnell in nen saustarkes Rückrat über .
Sie ist 2,10m lang und einteilig !! ( was ich ziehmlich genial finde, was aber bei vielen zu Transportproblemen führen wird ...)

Das Wurfgewichtsspektrum (1/2 -2 oz)kommt etwa hin imo gehen selbst 10gr Cranks wie Cherry und die RS Serie noch recht gut . Nach oben hin war das größte was ich bis jetzt drangehängt habe nen 20cm Cranebait mit 45 gr da kommt man aber schon in die nähe der oberen grenze , denke mal 2 Oz Köder gehen nur wenn sie nicht allzuviel Wasserwiderstand haben , also keine 2 Oz deepdiver .

Viel mehr kann ich zu der Rute nicht sagen , da ich vorher noch nie eine spezielle Crankbait Rute gefischt habe.
Kannst dir aber mal bei tackletour die Crankbait rod war Berichte durchlesen , da wird unter anderem die leichtere Version der Rute getestet.


----------



## er2de2 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Sooo wie versprochen hier die Bilder von meiner neuesten Kombo :vik:
> 
> http://img24.*ih.us/img24/1985/imgp7020.jpg
> http://img43.*ih.us/img43/972/imgp7016.jpg
> ...



HOT,HOT, very nice Combo, viele Fische damit, den Spaß hast du garantiert!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja leck nette combo|bigeyes hätt ich mir ja auch schon zugelegt aber meine finanziellen mittel lassn des noch nich so zu als schüler|uhoh:naja wenn dann in der ausbildung der erste lohn kommt weis ich wo der hinkommt:q


----------



## batron (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi 

hab nir gester den Versus 3080 mit diversen Kästen gekauft,:k
geiler angelkoffer

gruß
tilo


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heut stand, nachdem der gestrigen Abend mal wieder etwas länger wurde, nachm Aufstehn auch wieder ein Päckchen vor der Tür:

Meine neue Rolle für die schweren Jerk-Combo.

ABU Revo Toro Winch 51

Jetzt nurnoch auf die 8oz Rute warten, die die Tage auch eintrudeln sollte und dann wird angegriffen...! :vik:


----------



## GuidoOo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Heut stand, nachdem der gestrigen Abend mal wieder etwas länger wurde, nachm Aufstehn auch wieder ein Päckchen vor der Tür:
> 
> Meine neue Rolle für die schweren Jerk-Combo.
> 
> ...


 
Auch geile Rolle...
Hatte die Wahl zwischen Winch und STX 
Wie es ausgegangen ist, weißt du ja!
VIel Spaß wünsch ich dir dann mal!

@ Kochtoppi 

Warst ja mal wieder aufm anderen Tümpel...
Erfolgreich?


----------



## batron (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@jerkfreak 

bin auch am überlegen mir die zuzulegen, oder halt die calcutta 201b, schwanke noch. 

gruß
tilo


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Guido und batron: Meint ihr auch beide wirklich *diese* Rolle, oder nur entweder die Revo Toro oder die Revo Winch...!? 

@batron only: Musst du wissen, macht halt preislich scho nen Tacken aus...!  Und ist halt Geschmackssache, bzgl LowProfil oder RoundProfil...!


----------



## JohnvanJerk (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jerkfreak, was hast du für die Rolle bezahlt? (bitte nur per pn) hasse diese werbeszenen hier


----------



## batron (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@jerkfreak 

hast recht ich meinte die toro hs 51


----------



## sc00b (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen:g

ich war auch mal shoppen beim Tommi aka Raubfischspezi.

wurde wie immer mehr als man wollte #t aber das ist ja immer...

sodala es gab bei mir:


1x Mosella Vertikal 2,15m:m
1x Sek. kleber
1x YAD Wobbler - geiles Laufverhalten!
1x Quantum 16kg Stahl
xx Jigköpfe in 30,40,10,14gr
xx Gummis Hausmarke & Kopytos
10x Drillinge
1x Tandemspinner
3x Zocker
1x xxx Spinner
1x T-Wirbel 


so das wars dann auch schon Bilder sind auch dabei hehe


mfg


----------



## rouvi (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey,
War gestern mit meiner besseren Hälfte auf nem Flomarkt... 
Und siehe da, endlich konnte ich auch mal zuschlagen!

Habe bei einem älteren Angler ein paar Rollen und Brandungsruten gesehn! Habe mir ein paar ABU Modelle angeschaut, aufgeschraubt, geschaut wie das "Spiel" der Kurbel ist etc.. Nun, dann hat er das gesehn und meinte "kennst dich aus?" dann haben wir bisschen gequatscht und er hat mir "seine Lieblinge" unterm Tisch vorgeholt. Rollen, von denen er sich nicht oder nur schlecht trennen kann! Mich fand er wohl sympathisch und an mir seine alten Schätze "anvertraut"

Nunja letztlich ists ne alte *Shimano Ulterga 2000* geworden!! Hat zwar ein paar Gebrauchsspuren und ist hier und da angehauen, aber ein Suuuuper Schnäppchen, die Rolle läuft butterweich!!

LG
rouvi


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sc00b schrieb:


> Moinsen:g
> 
> ich war auch mal shoppen beim Tommi aka Raubfischspezi.
> 
> ...




Sag mal ist die Rute krumm oder sieht das nur auf dem Bild so aus?


----------



## Sebastian R. (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Sag mal ist die Rute krumm oder sieht das nur auf dem Bild so aus?



Ist wahrscheinlich nur eine Verzerrung die durch das Kameraobjektiv hervorgerufen wird. Hoffe ich jedenfalls für ihn :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja ich auch.

Sieht schon ulkig aus.|bigeyes


----------



## sc00b (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ne ne is nix krumm

vllt. is es eine Täuschung wegen des Dekor aufn Tisch...


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na wat`n Glück. Viel Spass damit.#h


----------



## sc00b (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na wat`n Glück. Viel Spass damit.#h




Jop habs noch mal gecheckt, sieht wirklich krumm aus.. vllt. mach ich ein neues hehe.

Danke werd ich (hoffentlich) haben


----------



## Sebastian R. (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Jop habs noch mal gecheckt, sieht wirklich krumm aus.. vllt. mach ich ein neues hehe.



Dann entferne dich mal so weit von der Rute, dass du mit der Kamera optisch zoomen musst, je mehr desto besser

Bei niedriger Brennweite kommt es häufig zu Weitwinkelverzerrung.

Grüße, Seb


----------



## GuidoOo (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute hat der Postbote was Nettes bei mir vorbei gebracht.
Nen neuen Lure.
Nachdem der kleine Bruder schon gute Erfolge und richtig gute Fasterfolge verbuchen konnte, bin ich richtig gespannt wie der:
Zipbaits U.S. Irony Surface Strucker 
auf die Fische wirkt...
Wird wohl selektiveres Fischen sein und Beifänge wie Forelle,Barsch und Aland werden wohl nicht mehr vorbei schauen, aber ich will ja auch MR. BIG Esox fangen 

Paar Daten noch:
Größe: 5 inch = 12,5cm
Gewicht: 1 OZ = ca 28gr
http://img408.*ih.us/img408/7447/p1040767.jpg


----------



## spin89 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab dann auch mal wieder nen bisschen eingekauft Gruss Spin89


----------



## Svenno 02 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spin89 schrieb:


> Hab dann auch mal wieder nen bisschen eingekauft Gruss Spin89



Pass auf den Illex auf, der wird dir ein paar schöne Barsche an der Trave bescheren!#h


----------



## spin89 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Pass auf den Illex auf, der wird dir ein paar schöne Barsche an der Trave bescheren!#h




Das will ich doch hoffen aber dann müssen wir auch nomma los


----------



## jerkfreak (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So,
heute (bzw mitlerweile ja gestern) kam, kurz bevor ich auf die Arbeit musste, das Paket mit der passenden Rute (und paar kleinen Ködern) zu der bereits bereit liegenden Rolle. Fehlt also nurnoch die Schnur, die die Tage aus den USA eintrudeln sollte, dann kanns los gehn...! :vik:

Anbei mal ein Bild von dem Stecken und den kleinen Ködern...! :q


----------



## GuidoOo (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Jerkfreak

Sach mal, wo hast n du die Softjerks her, und die Köder über dem rechten Softjerk?
Sehen geil aus!:l


----------



## jerkfreak (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Des Gerödel hatte der Verkäufer der Rute alles noch "übrig"...!

Zu den Softies hab ich leider auch noch nichts gefunden, sind scheinbar doch nicht von dem Hersteller, was er meinte.

Die beiden Jerks (falls du die meinst) solltest du bei uns aber evtl auch kriegen, sind die "Bass Candy" von "Reactionstrike" in 7"...! Die werd ich am Weekend auf jeden Fall mal an einer der normalen Jerken testen, die machen auf mich nämlich auch nen sauguten Eindruck...!


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke Tommi für den Nachschub! 
Bei der Materialschlacht vom Wochenende bitter nötig


----------



## Pike-Piekser (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Guido
http://www.muskyinnovations.com/the slither.htm


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> @ Guido
> http://www.muskyinnovations.com/the slither.htm




Na die sehen doch richtig git aus. Viel Erfolg damit.#:


----------



## PureContact (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Des Gerödel hatte der Verkäufer der Rute alles noch "übrig"...!
> 
> Zu den Softies hab ich leider auch noch nichts gefunden, sind scheinbar doch nicht von dem Hersteller, was er meinte.
> 
> Die beiden Jerks (falls du die meinst) solltest du bei uns aber evtl auch kriegen, sind die "Bass Candy" von "Reactionstrike" in 7"...! Die werd ich am Weekend auf jeden Fall mal an einer der normalen Jerken testen, die machen auf mich nämlich auch nen sauguten Eindruck...!




Übrigens, deine Rod müsste morgen da sein


----------



## jerkfreak (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Piekser: Danke für den Link, von Innovations sind die also, gut zu wissen...! 

@Contact: Thx für den Hinweis...!


----------



## spin89 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> @ Guido
> http://www.muskyinnovations.com/the slither.htm




Die sehen echt gut aus Berrichte ma wie die laufen Gruss Spin89


----------



## jerkfreak (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kamen mal wieder 2 lange Pakete eingetrudelt. Nur dumm, wenn man vorher schon immer weis, was drin ist...! Aber egal.

Heute war mal angesagt, "high-tech" meets "oldschool" / "Nostalgie"...! 

Nachdem mir die Rocksweeper 802 schon so super fürs leichte Zanderfischen zugesagt hatte, hatte ich beschlossen, dass es die 702 fürs "Barscheln" auch noch sein muss...! |kopfkrat

Und als zweites gabs dann noch nach langem Suchen, endlich die Komplettierung meines Oldschool-Pärchens mit absolutem "Must-Have-Faktor" für jeden Hechtfanatiker. Die 2te Hardy Fred Buller Pike aus der ersten Serie in einem recht vernünftigen Zustand. Einfach nur geil!!! #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wo hast Du die Fred Buller aufgetrieben?
In der Bucht?|wavey:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Danke Tommi für den Nachschub!
> Bei der Materialschlacht vom Wochenende bitter nötig


 
Gerne,...
...wenn Du mehr brauchst, ist das aber auch kein Problem...:m


----------



## PureContact (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Heute kamen mal wieder 2 lange Pakete eingetrudelt. Nur dumm, wenn man vorher schon immer weis, was drin ist...! Aber egal.
> 
> Heute war mal angesagt, "high-tech" meets "oldschool" / "Nostalgie"...!
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe du behandelst Sie gut :c:c:c:c#6


----------



## bazawe (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern mit der Post angekommen meine neue DS-Rute Prologic CC30, ein wirklich filigranes Stöckchen mit ordentlich Dampf im Rückgrad, außerdem jede Menge DS und T/C-Köder sowie eine Sportexrutentasche. 

Gruß bazawe


----------



## grazy04 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

manche Händler sind aber auch böse 

http://img263.*ih.us/img263/2193/dscf0723s.jpg

http://img4.*ih.us/img4/5836/dscf0728qq.jpg

die Wobbler sind ne neue Serie eines deutschen Herstellers. Die scheinen so neu zusein das selbst auf der Internetseite die hinten drauf steht nix zu finden ist über diese Wobbler. #c Ich teste die heute noch |supergri , bin ma gespannt wie se laufen.


----------



## LarsS (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute hat der Postbote mal was schönes gebracht!!!
(einen Live-X Leviathan und zwei SUPER Killer Bill)

http://img442.*ih.us/img442/9672/tackle.jpg


----------



## Blueplay76 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> manche Händler sind aber auch böse
> die Wobbler sind ne neue Serie eines deutschen Herstellers. Die scheinen so neu zusein das selbst auf der Internetseite die hinten drauf steht nix zu finden ist über diese Wobbler. #c Ich teste die heute noch |supergri , bin ma gespannt wie se laufen.


 
Ich kenne die Wobbler, finde die laufen ganz gut und wenn man den Preis dabei beachtet sogar sehr gut. Aber ich dachte der Vertrieb läuft über Sänger und hergestellt werden sie von einer anderen Stelle? Aber wieso kaufst du direkt vier Stück, wenn du noch nicht weißt wie sie laufen?


----------



## Martin001 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Zu den Softies hab ich leider auch noch nichts gefunden, sind scheinbar doch nicht von dem Hersteller, was er meinte


Die Softies bekommst du bei www.pikeshop.de


----------



## robdasilva (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab jetzt auch mal zugeschlagen. Die Hechtsaison ist geretter.

Heute bei Angler Oase abgeholt Fox "Special Shad" 2,70m,
als Rolle ist die Penn 2000 drauf.

Für meine gerade in Fertigung befindliche CST "EST" 45-90gr.
eine Shimano Twin Power 4000S mit Power Pro.

Dann noch reichlich Gummifische (Kopyto 4", 5", 6" und Jan Gutjahr "Shaker" und "Fat Bait").

Bin schon mal gespannt ob sich die ausgegebenen Euros auch lohnen.

Aber was solls für was lebt man denn.

Grüße aus dem Allgäu.


----------



## jerkfreak (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Professor Tinca: Naja, nennen wir es mal "mit Hilfe der Bucht"...! Direkt dort nicht, aber hab über die Bucht jemand aufgetrieben, der noch eine weg hat. In der Bucht war das letzte dreiviertel Jahr keine zu kriegen...!

@Pure: Na logisch doch!!!

@All: Schöne Sachen, die ihr euch da wieder gegönnt habt...!


----------



## er2de2 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@robdasilva

Cooles Tackle, die Rollen besonders die Twin Power sind ja *Fett* 
Dicke Hechte!


----------



## grazy04 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Wobbler, finde die laufen ganz gut und wenn man den Preis dabei beachtet sogar sehr gut. Aber ich dachte der Vertrieb läuft über Sänger und hergestellt werden sie von einer anderen Stelle? Aber wieso kaufst du direkt vier Stück, wenn du noch nicht weißt wie sie laufen?



stimmt soweit. Der Vertrieb läuft über Iron Claw. Auf deren Seite gibts die Wobbler aber nicht  obwohl diese Seite extra hinten drauf steht.

Gekauft hab ich die weil ich halt "süchtig" bin und mal ehrlich vom Design her sind se doch echt klasse :m

Achja, die laufen wirklich nicht schlecht. Hab grad ma ne Stunde getestet. Aber ohne Fang ....... am Sonntag gehts nochmal los mit nem richtigen Test

H I E R mal ein Shop den ich grad gefunden habe der die auch anbietet. Preise sind identisch mit den Ladenpreisen wo ich se her hab


----------



## sevone (9. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe vorm Wochenende meine Lieferung von hookeduptackle bekommen. 5x Mask 100.
Kann den Laden empfehlen, gute Kommunikation und schnelle Lieferung!:vik:
http://img24.*ih.us/img24/2840/pic0494.th.jpg


----------



## Räuberspinner (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach der Schlachtung meines Sparschweines und der langen Wartezeit ist endlich mein neues Schätzchen eingetroffen.

Daiwa Luna 253 L

Hab gleich mal die Schnur draufgespult und kanns kaum erwarten das Ding ans Wasser zu nehmen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die habe ich auch - nettes Teil!

Nur der passende Fisch um die Rolle mal zu fordern fehlt mir bisher.


----------



## Sauron151 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe ach mal wieder zugeschlagen 
Da ich mit meinen Spinnruten mal garnet mehr zufrieden war nun meine neue Combo die hoffentlich morgen schon kommt  (morgen gehts raus)

1x ABU Fantasista Sushio 2,50m 15-40g WG
dazu natürlich auch in Weiß!
1x Shimano Stradic FC 2500
und für den krassen kontrast ^^
270m Spiderwire Stealth Red

Und nein ich kaufe net nur nach aussehen  hatte das alles auch schonmal in der Hand und fische zudem noch ne 2,1m version und bn begeistet.

LG


----------



## bertman (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Woher haste die?





Sauron151 schrieb:


> Ich habe ach mal wieder zugeschlagen
> Da ich mit meinen Spinnruten mal garnet mehr zufrieden war nun meine neue Combo die hoffentlich morgen schon kommt  (morgen gehts raus)
> 
> 1x ABU Fantasista Sushio 2,50m 15-40g WG
> ...


----------



## Räuberspinner (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Schleien Stefan

Ich hab da ein All-Inclusive Angebot erwischt.
Pro Rolle gibt es zwei Meterhechte gratis dazu.:vik:


----------



## galexand (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab auch mal wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## StefanN :) (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey schaut was ich gekauft habe

Hab mir eine neue schöne Rolle gegönnt

und zwar die Abu Garcia Premier für nur unglaubliche 99,99€ und dazu noch das 2010er Modell  bin sehr begeistert von der Rolle


----------



## schrauber78 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



StefanN :) schrieb:


> Hey schaut was ich gekauft habe
> 
> Hab mir eine neue schöne Rolle gegönnt
> 
> und zwar die Abu Garcia Premier für nur unglaubliche 99,99€ und dazu noch das 2010er Modell  bin sehr begeistert von der Rolle


 
Hast die bei Moritz gekauft??? Da hat sie ein Kollege zum gleichen Preis bekommen.


----------



## StefanN :) (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Hast die bei Moritz gekauft??? Da hat sie ein Kollege zum gleichen Preis bekommen.





ja genau  sie hatten noch 3 stück da hab gerade noch so eine abbekommen


----------



## Leski (12. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
hab heute ein paar leckere Wobbis von Lucky Craft aus Übersee bekommen.:q

Lucky Craft Live Pointer 110MR-Bloody Shad
Lucky Craft Live Flashminnow 120MR-Tennesse Shad
Lucky Craft Pointer 100RS-Aurora Black
Lucky Craft Live Flashminnow 120MR-Aurora Black
Lucky Craft Live Pointer 110BB-Ghost Minnow


----------



## BigGamer (13. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



StefanN :) schrieb:


> und zwar die Abu Garcia Premier für nur unglaubliche 99,99€ und dazu noch das 2010er Modell


 
AUCH WILL!! *lechz* :q


Ich kann aktuell diese 4 Kollegen vermelden:


----------



## GuidoOo (13. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BigGamer schrieb:


> AUCH WILL!! *lechz* :q
> 
> 
> Ich kann aktuell diese 4 Kollegen vermelden:


 
Wer will die bitte nicht?
Heute wird se vllt den ersten Fisch drillen 

BigGamer? Was für ein Köder ist das oben Rechts?
Savage Gear 4 Play...Die brauch ich auch unbedingt noch!


----------



## BigGamer (13. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> BigGamer? Was für ein Köder ist das oben Rechts?


 
ein SkitterWalk


----------



## penell (13. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@biggamer

cool, ist der eine Wobbler verstrahlt?

ist das ne andere Art des Dynamitfischens?


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



penell schrieb:


> @biggamer
> 
> cool, ist der eine Wobbler verstrahlt?
> 
> ist das ne andere Art des Dynamitfischens?




Nein, das ist eine neue Spezies. Lebt nur in den Kühlwasserausläufen der KKW`s.|supergri

Ansonsten natürlich viel Erfolg mit den neuen Errungenschaften.


----------



## Räuberspinner (13. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und da dachte ich ich wäre der Einzige der sich an diese verstrahlten Fischchen traut.
Na dann halt nicht.#c
Jedenfalls habe ich mich auch mal bei Savage Gear umgesehen und heraus kamen zwei Deviator`s und ein "verstrahlter" Freestyler.:q


----------



## BigGamer (15. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige bei dem die Hechte verstrahlt sind:m



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ansonsten natürlich viel Erfolg mit den neuen Errungenschaften.


 
Danke


----------



## rockWell (15. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachdem ich hoffentlich am 2ten Dez die Prüfung bestehe,
hier mein neues Tackle für Zander + Barsch und alles was
im Rhein so Spaß macht :q











Zufällig jmd ausm Raum Köln/Rodenkirchen hier ^^?

Grüße

#h


----------



## grazy04 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sieht auch lekkkker aus


----------



## Udo561 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war gerade auch einkaufen :q
Ein paar Kopytos Relax , einen Dam FZ Classic Popper , einen Rapala Shad Rap Deep Runner , Jigs , Stahlvorfächer und Wirbel .
Machte mal wieder 54 Euro |gr:
Gruß Udo


----------



## Räuberspinner (18. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der liebe Weg zum Zoll.
Aber manchmal machts auch Spass.
Heute zum Beispiel. Da gab es einen Lucky Craft Pointer LL 200.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachschub


----------



## Ollek (18. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|bigeyes hi torsk

was sind das rechts da für "Stifte"?

Gruss


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Dinger nennen sich "Spike it" und stinken bestialisch nach Gammelfisch oder Knoblauch.
Damit kann man seine Köder bemalen oder wunderbar die nervigen Kollegen im Büro ärgern :q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Die *D*inger nennen sich "Spike it" und stinken bestialisch nach Gammelfisch oder Kn*O*blauch.
> Damit kann man s*E*ine Köder bemale*N* oder wund*ER*bar die nervigen Kollegen im Büro ärgern :q



Ahh, jetzt weiß ich endlich was die ****** in ihre Dön** machen...:vik:


----------



## GuidoOo (18. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ahh, jetzt weiß ich endlich was die ****** in ihre Dön** machen...:vik:


 
:m|bigeyesWie viel langeweile kann man eigentlich haben?


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jetzt hab ich fast mein Glas Wein wegen Dir verschüttet....


----------



## grazy04 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ahh, jetzt weiß ich endlich was die ****** in ihre Dön** machen...:vik:



|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was meint Ihr womit die Ihre Mitohnescharfkreuze machen


----------



## flori66 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ahh, jetzt weiß ich endlich was die ****** in ihre Dön** machen...:vik:



...ich glaub die benutzen die eher als Deoroller :q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich fast mein Glas Wein wegen Dir verschüttet....



Tut mir leid.



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr womit die Ihre Mitohnescharfkreuze machen



Wir sind einer Meinung, ich merke schon...#h



flori66 schrieb:


> ...ich glaub die benutzen die eher als Deoroller :q



Bähh. Jetzt kotz ich gleich...:q


----------



## crazyFish (19. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyes hi torsk
> 
> was sind das rechts da für "Stifte"?
> 
> Gruss



Ums zu erweitern, Geruch und Farbe ist damit möglich.

In einer KurzKurzKurzzeit Studie sieht es aber ganz viel versprechend aus. Die Dinger werde ich mal weiter testen


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (19. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heute kam meine neue Barschcombo an 

Berkley Pulse 1,90m 5-20

eine 1000er Nexave FB und ne spiderwire invisi


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (19. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, ich hab mir heute das 1 Jahres Abo beim Esox bestllt.
Als Bonus gabs das hier:


						 							Rutenfutteral mit Telerute und Stationärrolle 						 					 					 						 							  						 						 							Mit einem Griff alles parat: Zwei Rutenfächer, zwei kleine sowie zwei große Seitentaschen bieten genügend Stauraum für die komplette Angelausrüstung plus Kleinteile, ein weiteres Langfach nimmt den Kescher oder Angelschirm auf. Und damit das neue Futteral nicht leer bei Ihnen ankommt, gibt’s dazu eine robuste Telerute (4-teilig, 3,50 m lang, Wurfgewicht 50-100g) und eine kräftige Stationärrolle mit praktischer Heckbremse und handfestem Kurbelknauf. Sie fasst 230 m 0,30er Schnur.

Bin schon sehr gespannt drauf.^^
Hat jemand von euch die vllt schon?
Lg Chris


----------



## er2de2 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@"Vorposter"

Gääähhhhhhnnnnnnn! |schlaf:
*Bilder sagen doch mehr als nur Worte:*

DAIWA INFINITY-Q ZAION


----------



## grazy04 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Vorposter

Angeber !

manchmal ist es besser nis zu sagen!


----------



## TRANSformator (20. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> @Vorposter
> 
> Angeber !
> 
> manchmal ist es besser nis zu sagen!



Ah, das ist doch noch harmlos.....da hat es hie schon Leute gegeben, die mit sowas in ihrer Signatur und damit in jedem ihrer Beiträge geprahlt haben.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (20. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

looooooool


----------



## kohlie0611 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann muß ich wohl jetzt auch mal prahlen-
Daiwa Ryoga 2020HL und Stroft GTP...


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schick!

Bei mir gab es zwei neue Daiwa Regal 5000BRI fürs Ufergammeln. 
Bespult hab ich die Babys mit 20lb Powerpro.


----------



## schrauber78 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oh, bei Kai hat mal wieder der Schulteraffe zugeschlagen...


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tja Falk, was soll man machen...


----------



## schrauber78 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lass mal, ich konnte mich gestern auch nicht zurückhalten. Hoffentlich bekommt das meine Kleene nicht mit, was ich wieder bezahlen musste...


----------



## Kalle79 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo @all
sagt mal kriegt man diese Stifte "Spike it" auch hier in Deutschland(Hannover) ?????


----------



## GuidoOo (20. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Guckste Hier:
http://www.jerkbait.com/index.php?cat=c602_Spike-it-Koedermarker.html


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Kalle!

In Hannover hab ich die noch nicht gesehen, nur im Versandhandel 
(siehe Guidos Link) oder bei Camotackle. 

Versprich Dir aber nicht zu viel davon


----------



## schrauber78 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Kai Die gibt es bei Moritz


----------



## Frosch38 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So ich habe auch was gekauft.
Von SHIMANO Nexave-BX 270L. Für meine Begriffe ein schöne Drop Shot Rute 5-15 WG.


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> @Kai Die gibt es bei Moritz



Oh!? Asche auf mein Haupt...


----------



## schrauber78 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Oh!? Asche auf mein Haupt...


Die liegen ganz hinten in der Ecke bei den Megagummis.


----------



## GuidoOo (20. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Die liegen ganz hinten in der Ecke bei den Megagummis.


 

|kopfkrat Muss ich auch dran vorbei geschaut haben! 
War doch erst letzte Woche da...-.-!


----------



## jerkfreak (20. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Dann muß ich wohl jetzt auch mal prahlen-
> Daiwa Ryoga 2020HL und Stroft GTP...


 

Also des is jetzt schon wirklich heftig! |bigeyes Geiles Teil!!! #6


----------



## Bobster (21. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bitte per PN das Gewässer wo man die Fische passend zur Rolle fangen kann 

Schönes Teil  #6


----------



## angelpfeife (21. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Boah was wilsch den damit machen? Aufzüge betreiben?:q:q
Sieht ja mal heftig aus


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Muss ich auch dran vorbei geschaut haben!
> War doch erst letzte Woche da...-.-!



Moin!

Wir reden von Moritz Garbsen, nicht KaKi


----------



## Khaane (21. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Konnte heute endlich meine neue Kombo Yabai + 4er Aspire mit ner 10lb PP einweihen.

Ein Traum in der Elbe auf Zander damit zu fischen, Rolle schnurrt astrein, hat genug Power auch nen 30-40 Jigkopf und nen 4er Kopyto einzuholen - Die Rute ist ebenfalls wie gemacht für 17 - 40 gr. Jigs. 

Gebissen hat zwar nur nen kleinerer Zander, dachte zunächst es wäre ein Stock, bis der Stock angefangen hat, an der Rute zu rappeln. :q


----------



## GuidoOo (21. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wir reden von Moritz Garbsen, nicht KaKi


 

Kann ich ja nicht riechen 

Dachte Kaki, da kommen die ja auch von sonst wo her nur um da was zu kaufen^^

Bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung D:vik:


----------



## er2de2 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@kohlie

Wow! Very nice! #6


----------



## er2de2 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Hechtköder-Bank wurde auch mal wieder etwas aufgefrischt mit Swimbaits und Wobblern diesmal.


----------



## kohlie0611 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schicke Lures er2de2, der Realfish sinkt recht schnell und macht ordentlich Druck mit dem breiten Twisterschwanz, eignet sich sehr gut für die Tiefe, ich muß mir auch mal wieder einen ordern, meinen hab ich versenkt...


----------



## crazyracer22 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schick habe mir auch vorhin ein vorweihnachtliches Geschenk gemacht ( eine neue Hechtcombo ) Bilder folgen wenn das Päckchen da ist ;-)


----------



## er2de2 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Schicke Lures er2de2, der Realfish sinkt recht schnell und macht ordentlich Druck mit dem breiten Twisterschwanz, eignet sich sehr gut für die Tiefe...



Jepp! Thx Carsten, der Ernie und die Believer laufen auch sehr klasse, kann ich auch wärmstens empfehlen! #6



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> meinen hab ich versenkt...



Das kenn ich, ich habe letztens 2 Bull Dawgs und `nen Snackjerk versenkt. :c


----------



## zandertex (23. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bischen Kleinkram,mit dem kleinen Prologic konnte ich gestern schon einen 94er Hecht verhaften.


----------



## Mr Fangnix (24. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also  meine verfrühten weihnachtsgeschenke  sind :
 DAM Calyber  15-40 g   
 rapala originals in diversen farben  für 80 euro  
 ne fliegencombo


----------



## ObiWahn81 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein Röllchen

Edit by Mod-Torsk

Sry ObiWahn81 aber das Bild ist nicht von Dir und somit haben wir da ein kleines Copyright Problem. Mach doch bitte ein eigens Bild und stelle das online.

PS: Geile Rolle #6

Edith: wird gemacht sobald ich sie da habe! Vielen Dank für den Hinweis und die moderate Reaktion!!!


----------



## sc00b (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs auch ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich.. 

ne Rolle zum schleppen paar spinnerbaits zum testen Köderboxen und 2 lange Zangen da ich diese kurzen dinger leid bin ..


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir auch ein weniug was gegönnt.

Die Itö hab ich schon etwas länger , hat jetzt aber noch ns chickes Carbon Handle bekommen , die Alphas ist quasi mein etwas verfrühtes Geburtstagsgeschenk , die Köder hab ich alle die letzten Tage erworben , teilweise gebraucht.

http://img22.*ih.us/img22/4580/imgp7145a.jpg

http://img121.*ih.us/img121/1977/imgp7147.jpg

http://img268.*ih.us/img268/9919/imgp7149.jpg

http://img22.*ih.us/img22/935/imgp7150.jpg


----------



## Friedfischschreck (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Kochtoppangler: Sehr schönes Tackle |bigeyes Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen das Pendant zu deiner Alphas gekauft (Team Daiwa Sol). Bin mal gespannt wie die läuft. Falls sie mir zu schwerfällig ist, kann ich ja noch immer ein Kugellagertuning durchführen |rolleyes


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War am schwanken zwischen der normalen Alphas und der Type R , aber da die auf meine ML Corkish soll hab ich lieber die R genommen , soll ja bei niedrigeren WGs doch deutlich besser sein .
Außerdem sieht Carbon Handle + Kork Knobs geil aus :q

Die SOL find ich aber auch ziehmlich geiel besonders in Kombination mit ner farblich passenden Rute wie ner Fanta oder Carrot Stix .


----------



## Erik_D (27. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin!

Gestern geliefert worden (mein Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich selbst  ):

- ProLogic Butch Light 2,05m  10-30g
- Shimano CITICA 201 LH 
- Power Pro 0,15mm

Hoffe es ist die nächste Tage mal ein paar Stunden trocken, dann gehts raus ans Wasser zum Testen :vik:


----------



## Ein_Angler (27. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So meine erste Bestellung aus den USA ist angekommen!









1x 9" Grandma 
1x 6 1/2" Sieren 
2x 8" Mr.T 
2x 9" Sledge 
2x 9" Hawg Seeker
1x 11cm Rapala Deep Taildancer
1x 4" Hammer Shad
1x Pike Musky Taker 1 1/2 oz.


Am Sonntag bekommen sie dann die erste Einweihung, hoffe das ich keinen verliere.


----------



## oimel198 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

grüss euch,

hab mich heute mal belohnt.#v


----------



## tommator (27. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ohne Worte


----------



## kohlie0611 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> So meine erste Bestellung aus den USA ist angekommen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Coooooole Baits#6-Warum so viele Diver, schon viel Erfolg gehabt mit denen?


----------



## grazy04 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



oimel198 schrieb:


> grüss euch,
> 
> hab mich heute mal belohnt.#v



*sabbbbbber*


----------



## Ein_Angler (28. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Coooooole Baits#6-Warum so viele Diver, schon viel Erfolg gehabt mit denen?




Ich muss bei uns im Gewässer auf tiefe kommen sonst fange ich in dem klaren Wasser nix. 6m tiefes Gewässer da machst du mit floating nix, bevor diese auf Tiefe kommen hat man die schon wieder am Ufer. Erfolg hat man erst wenn man probiert, diemeisten der Köder gibts in De nicht, also ist selber testen angesagt.


----------



## spin89 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab auch mal wieder eingekauft bissl was zum Barsch Angeln:
Mitchel Elite Spin 4-18g mit ner 2000er red arc und ner 10er cilmax drauf womit ich gestern gleich 2 kleine Hechte überlisten konnte, dazu noch bissl Kleinkram.Gruss Spin89


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

DIe Elite spin sieht auch lecker aus, wie lang?


----------



## spin89 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

1,9m wunderbar zum twitchen also hat übrigens den gleichen blank wie die pulse, die ich mir ja eigentlich holen wollte....gabs aber nurnoch als trigger version. Und für kanpp 40 Euro im Angebot wunderbarer Stock.Gruss Spin89


----------



## Bobster (29. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meiner erste Gufi-Kombo :l


----------



## er2de2 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch zur Traum-Kombo #6 optisch u.geschmackl. schön zusammengestellt. Ebenso ein nice Pic. Viel Spaß und Fische damit.
PS: Ist das `ne VHF von Robert?


----------



## Bobster (29. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Yep !
#6


----------



## GuidoOo (30. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geschmack Hatta #6

PS: "Deine" Sportex ist immer noch top


----------



## Leski (30. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab da auch mal wieda was unauffälliges und oft diskutiertes Röllchen(nur für Süßwassergebrauch:q) und passend zur neuen SS2


----------



## Friedfischschreck (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Muhahaha, 
fast wie Weihnachten... Postbote brachte mir heute meine Geschenke :vik:

Ach da scheint die "Sonne" wieder ;-)
http://img269.*ih.us/img269/5993/imgp5842.jpg


----------



## milos2009 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir heute auch mal wieder was gegönnt


----------



## Nolfravel (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,


Eine hübsche Berkley Series One Skeletor 2.10m Wg 2-12g...
Ein Bild brauch ich wohl keines dazz stellen, die kennt jeder:q

Ein Bild kommt, wenn die passende Rolle dran ist.




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bin ja eigentlich nciht so der Statio Fan aber das Ding hier ist mal extremst geil :
http://img163.*ih.us/img163/8853/imgp7179.jpg

Naja und wo ich schonma am einkaufen war hab ich den hier noch gleich mitgenommen 
http://img163.*ih.us/img163/7088/imgp7181.jpg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schreib zu der Rolle doch bei Gelegenheit mal Deine Erfahrungen, würde mich interessieren. Ich habe meine recht schnell wieder abgegeben...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Werd ich machen , dauert aber noch ca. anderthalb Monate bis sie intensiv zum Einsatz kommt.
Was hat dir an dem Teil denn nciht gefallen ?


----------



## KawangA (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

eigentlich wollte ich nur FC kaufen aber ist nun mal etwas mehr geworden...:m


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die versprochenen Bilder,

Das passt einfach perfekt zusammen:k

Könnt ja mal raten, was das für ein hübsches Röllchen ist:m



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Ziegenbein (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sieht aus wie ein RedArc Ryobi Zauber Nachbau


----------



## pionier2511 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Könnte aber auch ne Black Arc sein


----------



## spin89 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano Rarenium?!#6Gruss Spin89


----------



## Jason V (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ne ne, ich fürchte eher das ist ne Rarenium. Feines Teil...


----------



## spin89 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Jason V schrieb:


> ne ne, ich fürchte eher das ist ne Rarenium. Feines Teil...


 
Das hast du doch nur bei mir abgelesen|wavey:


----------



## Jason V (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spin89 schrieb:


> Das hast du doch nur bei mir abgelesen|wavey:


 Ne, hatte 5 min überlegt was ich schreiben soll...:q


----------



## Khaane (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Die versprochenen Bilder,
> 
> Das passt einfach perfekt zusammen:k
> 
> ...



Sehr hübsche Kombo, ist das ne Skeletor?
Passt farblich sehr gut zueinander.


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Jason V schrieb:


> ne ne, ich fürchte eher das ist ne Rarenium. Feines Teil...


 


Jop:vik:


3000SFA


Einmal gefischt, und es macht allein schon irre Spaß damit zu fischen.
Ich stand da bestimmt ne halbe Stunde mit nem dicken Grinsen im Gesicht


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## spin89 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Khaane schrieb:


> Sehr hübsche Kombo, ist das ne Skeletor?
> Passt farblich sehr gut zueinander.


 

Vom Griff her bin ich mir auch ziemlich sicher das es ne skeletor ist


----------



## Nolfravel (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Khaane schrieb:


> Sehr hübsche Kombo, ist das ne Skeletor?
> Passt farblich sehr gut zueinander.


 

Is ne Skelli, hab ich ja ne Seite vorher auch geschrieben.


Skeletor 2.10m 2-12g Wurfgewicht...


Sehr feine Combo zum Barsche ärgern.

Dazu sieht das auch noch geil aus


Gruß JP


----------



## NoSaint (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So mein neues Rütchen, eine Evergreen The Pantera :l


----------



## er2de2 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@NoSaint
:l :l ...das stimmt! 
Lecker Teil, Maschinenbau-Student müsste man sein. :q


----------



## Berlinerstar (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo alle miteinander |wavey:

Hab mir am 29.11 auf der Boots & Angelmesse in Berlin ein paar Teile gekauft.
Eine Ron Thompson Hardcore 2, Spinn 9 Rute für 25€
Nen Kescher von Comoran für 19€
10 Sänger Knicklichtposen für 10€
2 Wobbler für je 2,50€
und 100 Knicklichter für 6,99€

Gruß Thomas


----------



## spin89 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ma was neues zum Barsche ärgern#h


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wo hast du die chubbys her...bin auf der Suche


----------



## spin89 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> wo hast du die chubbys her...bin auf der Suche


 
Moin, bei Ebay findest du welche, ich habe einen Verkäufer direkt angeschrieben und sie ausserhalb von Ebay bei ihm gekauft. Beide zusammen Neu und Ovp für 20euro inkl.
Pn an mich dann nenne ich dir den Verkäufer.Gruss Spin89


----------



## benzy (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

gestern ist mein erster Import aus USA nach nur 7 Tagen angekommen! Daiwa Exceller 2000!!  
Bin das erste Mal preislich nicht so hoch ran gegangen und eventuelle Verluste möglichst klein zu halten! Was mich etwas gestört hat ist das der Fedex Zusteller zusätzlich zur Einfuhrsteuer noch 10€ Bearbeitungsgebühr haben wollte!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, Fedex ist da echt frech. 

Deswegen versuche ich alles mit der normalen US-Post schicken zu lassen, das wird dann von DHL gebracht, wo der selbe Service kostenfrei ist.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Naja das mit den 10€ von Fedex weiß´man aber vorher wenn man sich richtig informiert.
Bin gerne bereit das zu zahlen weil Fedex den ganzen Zollkram für einen erledigt.  Da zahl ich lieber n bisschen mehr als das ich in der Innenstadt ersma ewig n Parkplatz suche der dann noch 1km weit weg ist , dahinlatsche und ne halbe Stunde warten darf usw ...


----------



## benzy (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ja, Fedex ist da echt frech.
> 
> Deswegen versuche ich alles mit der normalen US-Post schicken zu lassen, das wird dann von DHL gebracht, wo der selbe Service kostenfrei ist.




Aha-Danke für den Hinweis! Beim nächsten mal ist man schlauer!!! Es gibt aber auch welche die Wissen einfach alles....#h


----------



## Black Max (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich Hab mir auch ein Paar neue Sachen gekauft

Und noch 30 neue kopytos plus Jigköpfe

Dann noch die SPRO Strategy PANTERA

3 Neue Jerks von PerchX

Und viele anderen Sache:l:vik:

Edit by Mod!
Keine Bilder ohne Rechte einstellen!


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was ist das für eine Jerkrute auf dem Bild wen man fragen darf?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Jerkrute auf dem Bild wen man fragen darf?


 
Könnte die neue von Quantum sein, im Japan Style.
Kann ich aber nicht genau erkennen.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Könnte die neue von Quantum sein, im Japan Style.
> Kann ich aber nicht genau erkennen.



Falsch!

Ist die X-Point SCR von Exori


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zänks, wußte gar nicht das es die auch als CAST Version gibt


----------



## Black Max (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Falsch!
> 
> Ist die X-Point SCR von Exori


 

Genau die isz das :vik:


----------



## slowhand (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



benzy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gestern ist mein erster Import aus USA nach nur 7 Tagen angekommen! Daiwa Exceller 2000!!



Darf ich fragen, was die Rolle gekostet hat?! Wollte mir die auch holen, allerdings die ganz normale "deutsche" Version, also Exceler Plus 2000. Für's leichte Spinnen, zusammen mit der neuen Exceler Jigger-Rute in 5-25g. Ist ein geiles Teil, perfekt in Balance mit der 2000er Rolle und sauschnell. Und das für 50,-Euro!


----------



## benzy (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



slowhand schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was die Rolle gekostet hat?! Wollte mir die auch holen, allerdings die ganz normale "deutsche" Version, also Exceler Plus 2000. Für's leichte Spinnen, zusammen mit der neuen Exceler Jigger-Rute in 5-25g. Ist ein geiles Teil, perfekt in Balance mit der 2000er Rolle und sauschnell. Und das für 50,-Euro!



mit allem Drum und dran 94,00€!


----------



## slowhand (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



benzy schrieb:


> mit allem Drum und dran 94,00€!



Na gut, bei meinem Händler krieg' ich die 2000er Exceler Plus für 100,- Euro. Da lohnt kein Import aus USA... Aber danke!


----------



## benzy (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



slowhand schrieb:


> Na gut, bei meinem Händler krieg' ich die 2000er Exceler Plus für 100,- Euro. Da lohnt kein Import aus USA... Aber danke!



ja mit dem riesigen Knauf an der Kurbel!#h#h:q


----------



## Pike-Piekser (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Zänks, wußte gar nicht das es die auch als CAST Version gibt


  Guck mal hier z.B. mit Video zu der Rute...

http://www.jerkbait.com/index.php?cat=c795_Exori.html


----------



## Stauvie (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so, heute hab ich dann auch ein wenig was aus dem land der begrenzten unmöglichkeiten bekommen:
fotografieren ist übrigens NICHT meine stärke *g*


----------



## Hackersepp (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Stauvie:

Hast du schon mal mit den großen Jointed Wobblern von Rapala gefischt?

Ich habe einen gefunden, und der läuft überhaupt nicht wie andere Rapalas - wie ein 0815 Wobbler.

Entweder darf man den nur langsam einholen (dann läuft er einigermaßen), oder die ersetzten Drillinge passen nicht ganz.


----------



## sc00b (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich war mal wieder beim Raubfischspezi aka Tommi

gab wieder ne menge kleinteile & Gummis:vik:


----------



## spinnermarv (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heute morgen kam sie an...........meine neue schönheit "stolzbin"
jetzt fehlt nur noch die aspire und los gehts.

dachte irgendwie im schnee siehts besser aus


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Optisch eine sehr geiles Rütchen.


----------



## StefanN :) (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Leute,

ich hab mir mal wieder paar wobbler zugelegt. Alle laufen hammer geil, war auch nich anders zu erwarten 

Von Links Oben nach Rechts Unten:
1.Rapala Barra.
2.Ukkos Turro
3.Rapala Taildancer
4.Salmo Perch


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Teile.#6

Viel Erfolg damit.

#a#:|pfisch:


----------



## wingi (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,
dann will ich auch mal was zum Besten geben. Vorgestern kam mein Paket von einem großen deutschen Angelversandhaus. Nach langem Überlegen hatte ich mir eine leichte Spinnrute mit Rolle bestellt und aufgrund einer Rabattaktion wurde es die 

-DAM Calyber Spin in 7-28gr WG 1,98m und die 
-Shimano Exage 2500

Ich bin von beidem angenehm überrascht, vor allem bei einem Komplettpreis von *unter 75 Euro. *Die Verarbeitung sieht bei beidem sehr anständig aus. Ein ganz wenig Spiel in der Kurbel der Rolle muß ich wohl noch "bearbeiten" 
Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schöne Teile.#6
> 
> Viel Erfolg damit.



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## Black Max (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute

Habe mir Neue jerks gekauft

PerchX


----------



## StefanN :) (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Black Max


sehr geile jerks, kollege fischt diese und ich muss sagen, laufen geil, sehen geil aus und fangen! viel spaß mit denen  

ps:werd mir auch noch welche davon anlegen


----------



## Black Max (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



StefanN :) schrieb:


> @Black Max
> 
> 
> sehr geile jerks, kollege fischt diese und ich muss sagen, laufen geil, sehen geil aus und fangen! viel spaß mit denen
> ...


 


Hoffentlich fangen sie :vik:


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@TollerHecht schicke Stradic


----------



## spin89 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> nach langem hin und her, hab ich nun endlich die passende Partnerin für meine UL-Peitsche gefunden! Combogewicht 261g #6


 

WoW Traumkombi, ich bin noch am sparen auf die Fireblood|kopfkratGruss Spin89


----------



## spinnermarv (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@TollerHecht 

sieht stark nach ner schicken stradic c14 us modell aus, oder?

die rute hab ich auch, für den preis echt geil!


----------



## NoSaint (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@TollerHecht, was wiegen denn die einzelnen Komponenten, denn ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen dass die Combo 261g wiegt... Meine Steez Combo, also Top Gun + Steez 103HL wiegt mit Schnur bespult knappe 265g und die einzelgewichte sind 155g die Rolle, 98g Rute und etwa 10g die Schnur... Ich kenn keine Statio die so leicht ist, wie die Steez 103HL... Selbst die Presso 1003 wiegt noch 167g und das ist wirklich ne leichte Statio...


----------



## NoSaint (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ok, danke für deine Info #6


----------



## smith1337 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

meine neue kombo für die silber-barren der ostsee...

stradic ci4 und selbstgebastelte (rainshadow xst 1143f)


----------



## Kark (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja die Kombo sieht farblich auf jeden Fall sehr gelungen aus.
Viel Spass damit!

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Kark (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Letze Woche ist dann auch meine Aspire 4000FA angekommen. Dank der super organisierten Sammelbestellung bei Gerlinger duch Boardie Khaane (nochmal vielen Dank!!) zu einem super Kurs #6.
Ich kann es kaum noch abwarten die Bremse in Aktion surren zu hören .....

Grüße

Kark


----------



## spinnermarv (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei gerlinger bestell ich meine auch. im doppelpack-5% nur 190€.


----------



## Kark (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Spinnermarv
Der Preis ist auch top. Ich denke für eine Rolle die normalerweise um die 400€ gekostet hat und es in fast alles Geschäften auch noch tut sollte man sich die Chance nicht entgehen lassen wenn man in nächster Zeit eine Rollenanschaffung plant.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## jens_z (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo zusammen!
Hab mir ne neue Rute zugelegt, und zwar:
Mammoth deluxe aus dem Hause BYRON
Länge: 2,40m
WG: 7-20g
Gewicht: 185g

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Angel? Hab sie für 30€ bei Ebay ersteigert und hoffe, dass sie ihr Geld wert ist.|kopfkrat


----------



## Striker1982 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So das Christkind war etwas früher da  
Endlich mal ne gescheite Zander Kombi. 
Rute ist ne Robinson Diaflex Spin 2.7m 9-32g WG. inkl. Fuji Ringen und Rollenhalter. 
Zur Rolle brauch ich glaub nix schreiben müste ja bekannt sein als Schnur eine 0.17m Fireline. Dazu noch ein zwei Gummifische und gut ist. 
Die Hardy konnt ich einfach nicht so einsam stehen lassen war die letzte ihrer Art im Laden und hat mich so traurig angeschaut  
#5 8.7f Demon mal schaun will nächstes Jahr mal mit FliFli anfangen brauch ich nurnoch die passende Rolle zu 
http://img683.*ih.us/img683/3613/pc210163.jpg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Striker1982: Schöne Kombo. Für allem die Gummifische sehen sehr gut aus! Tolle Farben! Fangen bestimmt!


----------



## don rhabano (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @Striker1982: Schöne Kombo. Für allem die Gummifische sehen sehr gut aus! Tolle Farben! Fangen bestimmt!


 
Ähem wen interesieren denn die Gummifische bei so ner Rolle o.o.

#6#6#6


----------



## Striker1982 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Ähem wen interesieren denn die Gummifische bei so ner Rolle o.o.
> 
> #6#6#6



Sagen wir mal so die Rolle fängt keine Fische wenn nur die Köder  
Und ganz ehrlich ich weis bis jetzt nicht was die Rolle so toll macht ich glaub mehr Fische fang ich damit auch nciht


----------



## wingi (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@striker1982

noch nicht mit dem FliFi angefangen und schon Rute gekauft...??? Hoffentlich liegt dir die Rute überhaupt vom Wurfstil her *daumendrück*


----------



## Striker1982 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



wingi schrieb:


> @striker1982
> 
> noch nicht mit dem FliFi angefangen und schon Rute gekauft... hoffentlich liegt dir die rute überhaupt vom wurfstil her *daumendrück*



Da mach ich mir weniger Sorgen drüber hab das so geregelt wenn mir die Rute nicht liegt kann ich solange Ruten durchprobieren biss eine pastt und die dann nehmen  
Beim Händler kaufen hat doch ab und an seine Vorteile  UNd die hat mir von der Art dann doch schon sehr zugesagt 
Ich hoffe das beste


----------



## wingi (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann ist ja alles gut. Gerade beim Flifi ist das Werfen vorm kaufen sehr wichtig, ich habe zum Glück auch die Möglichkeit.


----------



## taupo_tiger (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,


ich hab auch mal was gekauft.

schöne Grüße

Martin


----------



## wingi (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab von Multis zwar keine Ahnung aber sieht super aus


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



wingi schrieb:


> Hab von Multis zwar keine Ahnung aber sieht super aus



Joa, das Teil sieht wirklich toll aus. Wenn es auch noch von der Technik her so gut ist, prima!


----------



## Bassattack (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Guten abend ich wollte euch mal zeigen was ich heute morgen von UPS schon erwartet hab,endlich und bin überglüklich |stolz:endlich diese ruten zu besitzen.Gruss Bassattack
	

		
			
		

		
	







Es handelt sich um eine Pixilla D.R .X
Megabass FQ-60X


----------



## Bassattack (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Guten abend ich wollte euch mal zeigen was ich heute morgen von UPS schon erwartet hab,endlich und bin überglüklich |stolz:endlich diese ruten zu besitzen.Gruss Bassattack
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 124146


Anhang anzeigen 124147


Es handelt sich um eine Pixilla D.R .X
Megabass FQ-60X
Daiwa Exist reel
G-Lomis TXL  (ML)#6


----------



## Bassattack (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sorry für die schlechten fotos aber naja noch blöder das ich jetz irgendwie 2 mal geschickt hab und wie das kommt keine ahnung


----------



## shR!mp (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die mörrum ist echt nett anzuschauen klassisch dezent und doch stylisch modern:g  wenn ich das nötige kleingeld hätte|rolleyes

aber auch die US/Japan ruten


----------



## Bassattack (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja da musste ich lang für krücken um mir die zu leisten aber naja ich musste sie einfach haben ,sonst leiste ich mir nicht so teueres.Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## shR!mp (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich muss ja zugeben das ich bei den weihnachtsangeboten auch ein bisschen spielzeug einkaufen musste  ...nur habe ich halt kleinere brötchen gebacken|supergri

die schlechten bilder sind auf mein handy zurückzuführen^^

um es aufzulisten: eine butch light 50gr
                         eine sargus 2000
                         eine abu tgc 5601
                         und dazu paar mefoblinker und ein zalt+ ein prologic jerk


----------



## Bassattack (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Siht auch alles nicht schlecht aus @shrimp ,was für ne abu ist das nee 5000 oder 6000?


----------



## Bassattack (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja die sargus kenn ich auch hatte so eine schon mal in den händen is ne tolle rolle.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich das eine Sargus? Diese hab ich mir heute auch mal für den Zanderstocher gegönnt. 

Macht keinen schlechten Eindruck für den Preis #6


----------



## Bassattack (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja die sind ja toll fürs mehr stabil und salzwasserfest.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Leider muss ich noch etwas warten, aber heute wurde meine "Accurate Twin Spin 20" bestellt...
Für die schwere fischerei mit z.b. poppern auf barracuda, gt und co...
sogar für yellowfin thun und sail nicht zu schwach 

sie wird neben der accurate boss 870 nen ehrenplatz im keller und nen Stammplatz an den Islandruten bekommen :vik:

wollte zuerst ne saltiga oder 10000 stella sw nehmen, allerdings sind mir da die schnurfassung zu klein, also DAS flagschiff der stationärrollen *sabber*

greetz


----------



## shR!mp (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

5001tgc die  abgespeckte version der 5001JB nehme ich an 

find ich richtig dufte die kleine rolle und vorallem weil ich nur 60€ gelöhnt habe |supergri
hab sie neulich schon mit dem zalt wobbler geworfen kam aber nicht sehr weit 15m?!... wer weiß vlt köder zu leicht (38gr) 
will jedenfalls eine buchse auf der rollenachse ducrch ein kugellager ersetzen (es ist sogar in der explosionszeichnung optional aufgeführ)

ja die sargus löst meine spro passion ab weil die andauernd für schnurwickel gesorgt hat (5kg powerpro) sie ist verkleichsweise filigraner macht aber nen stabileren eindruck und hat auch nen schicken lauf. will sie demnächst entweder beim barsch oder beim mefoangeln mit 2.4 m rute einweihen


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Striker1982 schrieb:


> So das Christkind war etwas früher da
> Endlich mal ne gescheite Zander Kombi.
> Rute ist ne Robinson Diaflex Spin 2.7m 9-32g WG. inkl. Fuji Ringen und Rollenhalter.





Hast du die Robinson online bestellt? 
Wenn ja wo kann man Artikel von Robinson bestellen?



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schwupps, schon issi da *freu* 

hoffe ich komm die tage dazu mal n pic zu machen, ansonsten für die die die rollenicht kennen: www.biggameshop.de
unter big game rollen , accurate, twin spin


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wer gierig ist kann schnell sein, hier mal 2 pics


----------



## Stauvie (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

konnte nicht widerstehen, nen arbeitskollege hat se mir aus den staaten mitgebracht. für knapp 90 eus ne fuego, wohl kaum schlagbar.


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Rollen! #6


----------



## slowhand (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War heute beim Händler meines Vertrauens: 
Daiwa Exceler Plus 2000 mit 7kg Spiderwire Stealth
Daiwa Exceler Jigger, 2.70m, 5-25g
Gedacht ist das Ganze für T+C-Montagen und kleine Wobbler.


----------



## AdamLatte (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei mir wars nur ne kleinigkeit... für den einstieg....
hab mir ne baitcaster combo zusammengestellt....

ne daiwa megaforce und ne cormoran TR5 baitcast
http://img8.*ih.us/img8/9603/combo8.jpg
http://img513.*ih.us/img513/3850/combo7.jpg

kanns kaum erwarten ans wasser zu kommen und das werfen zu üben....

gruss marcel


----------



## dodo12 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Kombo! 
Sowas möchte ich mir auch nochmal gönnen, wie viel hast du insgesamt dafür ausgegeben?


----------



## Koalano1 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Slowhand
Schöne Combo und super Fotos!


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Adam

viel Spaß mit der Combo. Ich habe dieses Jahr auch eine Megaforce 
gefischt und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. Für den Preis eine klasse Rolle.


----------



## Swimbil (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir auch jetzt für das Frühjahr ne Combo gekauft, ist aber noch nicht da!

Daiwa Viento 

und Lucky Craft Tournament Big Daddy Strike 
2,10 einteilig !

Hammer geil , ich freu mir!


----------



## Mr. Gingles (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

tolle Sachen habt ihr. Viel Spaß und Erfolg damit.

Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Fest einen guten Rutsch und natürlich in jeder Hinsicht ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2010!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mr. Gingles schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Fest einen guten Rutsch und natürlich in jeder Hinsicht ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2010!!



Na da schließ ich mich doch gleich an!!!


----------



## King Wetzel (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Na da schließ ich mich doch gleich an!!!


 ich mich auch :q:q:q:q:m|wavey:


----------



## surfer93 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute mal einen besseren Wobbler gekauft
Daiwa Tournament Shiner in Ghost Perch
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit deisem Wobbler?
Liebe Grüße und schöne Feiertage

Tim


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



surfer93 schrieb:


> Heute mal einen besseren Wobbler gekauft
> Daiwa Tournament Shiner in Ghost Perch
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit deisem Wobbler?
> Liebe Grüße und schöne Feiertage
> ...


 

jooo, der TD Shiner ist einer meiner lieblingswobbler, steht illex und co in nix nach 

der wird dir (wenn du ihn zu nutzen weißt) ordetlich fisch bringen !!!


greetz


----------



## Fabi-21 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

den hab ich mir geleistet, hat gleich nach dem 10ten wurf nen 82er hecht gebacht!!


----------



## slowhand (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fabi-21 schrieb:


> den hab ich mir geleistet, hat gleich nach dem 10ten wurf nen 82er hecht gebacht!!



Sieht gut aus! Was is'n das für einer?


----------



## jkc (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...v=/images?q=illex+swim+bait&hl=de&sa=G&um=1#6


----------



## slowhand (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...v=/images?q=illex+swim+bait&hl=de&sa=G&um=1#6



Cool, danke!


----------



## powerpauer (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Quantum Catalist WRC 850 freilaufrolle nagel neu für sehr sehr kleines Geld :vik: dank ebay und angelteam hab Grade mal 35 eur plus 5 eur Versand macht 40 eur - UVP 120 eur also #6 gute weinachten oder #6

Hab mir die rolle auf Zander und Aal gekauft Rolle ist gestern per packiet dienst kekommen das erste Eindruck ist sehr positiv der freilauf funktioniert sehr gut und auch fein zu Einstellen Rolle ist nicht zu Groß aund nicht zu klein genau das was ich gesucht habe die 850 werde ich mal mit Große 4000 4500 einstufen. rolle macht ein robuste Eindruck und nicht zu groß 

Gruß Powerpauer. #h


----------



## spin89 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



surfer93 schrieb:


> Heute mal einen besseren Wobbler gekauft
> Daiwa Tournament Shiner in Ghost Perch
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit deisem Wobbler?
> Liebe Grüße und schöne Feiertage
> ...


 

Sieht richtig gut aus das Stück, wo hastn den her wenn man fragen darf?Gruss Spin89


----------



## spin89 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DesoxyMo schrieb:


> So ich wurde heute reichlich beschenkt.
> 
> *Savagegear Bushwhacker 2,58*
> http://img193.*ih.us/img193/3685/dsc02159lx.th.jpg
> ...


 

 Na da hast du ja ordentliche Geschenke bekommen ma schaun wies bei mir gleich ausfällt bislang gabs noch nichts


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spin89 schrieb:


> Sieht richtig gut aus das Stück, wo hastn den her wenn man fragen darf?Gruss Spin89



schau mal hier nach|wavey::vik:


----------



## spin89 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab se scho gefunden danke Sven, was gabs bei dir zu Weihnachten? hab jetz ne Rapala spinntasche richtig geiles teil|wavey:


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na ja nix zum Angeln, noch nicht^^, muss erstmal investiert werden bei moritz nächste Woche oder so...
Gab aber nen schönes Handy, was wasserdicht ist, und ein paar Klamotten

Aber Petri zur Tasche


----------



## Friedfischschreck (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute bestellt:

Abu Fantasia Yabai Cast 1.95m 10-40g für die Sol
Tuf Line XP in 0,20 für die Jerke


----------



## jerkfreak (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na du kaufst aber komisches Zeug ey...!


----------



## olafson (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Damit ich überall und immer durch komme (hoffe zumindest), 
hab ich mir auch was zu Weihnachten geschenkt. Und direkt ausgiebig getestet:q
Es ist nun mein neues Baby:l:k:k


Frohe Feiertage wünsche ich.


----------



## jerkfreak (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jow, der sieht schnuckelig aus...!  Na hoffentlich behältst du ihn auch lange in deiner Tacklebox, äh sorry, Garage!

Dann mal allzeit gute Fahrt!!!


----------



## penell (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Olafson,

der frisst einem im Unterhalt auf, oder?
Mir war so das die Versicherungsstufe nicht ganz preiswert war.
Was ist für ne Maschine drin?
Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## olafson (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ penell
Es ist ein TD5 Motor mit Chiptuning drin. Die Versicherung ist nicht ohne, dafür aber auf Euro2 umgebaut und somit "nur" 400 Eur. Steuer im Jahr. Verbrauch 9 Liter auf der Autobahn bei 100-120 kmh. ca. 11 Liter Stadt + leichte Gelände
Das Auto hatte ich net zum Sparen gekauft. Es ist zum sparen nicht wirklich geeignet. Dafür kann ich damit bis zu 3,5t ziehen und habe mächtig Spaß beim fahren. Es ist mir die Mehrkosten dann wieder Wert.

PS: Ich hatte jetzt 3 Jahre n Ulysse mit LPG gefahren. Günstiger geht nicht. Irgendwann hatte ich aber kein Bock mehr gehabt#c
Und beim Slippen hatte ich jedes Mal die Kupplung strapaziert, bis sie gestunken hat :c|wavey:|wavey:.


----------



## don rhabano (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das Teil gabs für mich dieses Jahr :vik:

http://img707.*ih.us/img707/5091/027d.jpg


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Petri!
schickes Boot!


----------



## Kark (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo zusammen,
ist zufällig jemand die kommende Woche bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen?
Würde gerne etwas investieren und die sachen zuschicken lassen da aufgrund der Entfernung einen Anreise definitiv unmöglich ist.
Bitte meldet euch dann per PM bei mir.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@olafson: Die warscheinlich größte Pra**** ähh ich meine Gerätebox, die je in diesem Thema gepostet wurde.


----------



## Gemini (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano Calais 210A für meine neue Butch Light (31.00€ ebay+versand), leider ist hier alles zugefroren :c


----------



## GuidoOo (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#6Schöne Karre, schönes Boot 
Wünsch euch viel Spaß damit!

PS: auch die seen taun wieder auf!


----------



## StefanN :) (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sind mal wieder sehr schönes sachen dabei  

bringt immer wieder spaß hier zu lesen  

Petri Heil!


----------



## StefanN :) (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Leute,

war heute mit Guido und Maik ein bisschen shoppen |rolleyes

Paar Weichköder 
http://img12.*ih.us/img12/1170/img3272yl.jpg

http://img14.*ih.us/img14/7255/img3273j.jpg

Ein bisschen Stahl 
http://img19.*ih.us/img19/2081/img3275wz.jpg

Ein schönes neues Rütchen, hammer geil 
http://img97.*ih.us/img97/5207/img3276d.jpg

http://img97.*ih.us/img97/9068/img3277x.jpg

freu mich voll  

Schonmal schönen Rutsch Jungs!


----------



## GuidoOo (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute war bei Stefan Maik und mir SHOPPÄÄÄN angesagt 
Ui ui ui 
Erst bei Fishermann`s Partner, dann in nem Fliegenshop und dann noch zu Moritz in Kaki 
U.a gabs:
- Simano Rarenium CI4 4000FA
- 200m 0.14er Spiderwire Invisi Braid
- Strike Pro Buster Jerk
- Salmo Turbo Jack
- Samlo Perch
- Rapala Subsurface Walk The Dog
- Gradsax Snaps
- Falkfish Gno
- 3 Hammer Shads
- 3x Fin-S Fish
- 7x Kopyto
- 3x Manns Würmärs 
- Jighaken & Offsethaken
- 2 HechtFliegen
http://img526.*ih.us/img526/9208/p1050022.jpg

Hechtstreamer fürs Frühjahr 
http://img707.*ih.us/img707/4738/p1050023y.jpg

Die Rarenium, neues Stück für meine Signa Salmon 
http://img192.*ih.us/img192/65/p1050025k.jpg

Greetz und GUten Kauf
Guido


----------



## grazy04 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

da habter ja fein was weggegriffen...... machen die jetzt im Januar wegen Reichtum die Läden zu??


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das Geschenkegeld muss ja tierisch in der Tasche gebrannt haben 

Schöne Sachen Jungs! 
Besonders von der Rute bin ich absolut überzeugt #6


----------



## jerkfreak (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da habt ihr aber wieder fein zugeschlagen, Jungs! 

Da mir Tacklemäßig momentan einfach nichtsmehr einfällt, was ich noch gebrauchen könnte, hab ich mir gestern erstmal ne neue Knipse für die neue Angelsaison gegönnt. Ne Spiegelreflex sollte es werden und nach einiger Zeit des Überlegens ist es dann diese hier geworden: Olympus E520, natürlich gleich mit 2 Objektiven, is ja eh klar!

Die alte Digi-Cam ist ja doch schon 6 Jährchen oder so alt und hat mir auch schon das ein oder andere Erinnerungsfoto "versaut", also hab ich beschlossen, es muss mal wieder was neues her. Gestern geordert und sollte dieses Jahr wohl noch eintrudeln.

Da kommt die Schonzeit dann genau richtig, um bisl die Karpfen und Co zu ärgern das schießen bischen zu üben, bis die geheiligten Raubfische weider auf gehn...! Trifft sich ganz gut!


----------



## KugelBlitz (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Stefan und Guido
Hab euch beide heute bei M..... in Kaki gesehen!
Stand gerade an der Kasse mit nem Kollegen als ihr beim Körbe abgreifen den Alarm 2mal ausgelöst habt.|kopfkrat
Habe mich für die nächste Mefo Saison eingedeckt (und wie immer viel zu viel Geld da gelassen|bigeyes)
Wenn ihr mal Bock habt kann man ja mal zusammen auf "Ostsee-Silber-Jagd" gehen!

Und damit es nicht ganz Off-Topic ist:
Gekauft hab ich:
1x Spöket Rot-Schwarz 18g
1x Spöket Firetiger 18g
1x Kinetic Wobbler Kupfer 18g
1x Kinetic Wobbler Blau-Silber 18g
1x Gno Blau-Silber 20g
1x Gno Schwarz-Silber 20g (mein Top Köder dieses Jahr#6)
1x Gno Gelb-Weiss 15g
1x Gno Weiss 15g

Ausserdem gabs noch nen paar Drop-Shot Haken von Gamakatsu,ne Safety-Line für den Watkescher,Handschuhe ohne Finger für die Küste und ne neue Zange zum Hakenlösen.
Gruss Tobi


----------



## Kark (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Irgendwie waren auf einmal alle bei Moritz aber niemand hat sich gemeldet etwas mitzubringen...schade:c


----------



## spinnermarv (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nicht schlecht, was ihr euch da gegönnt habt!
werde auch bald auf der ANGELN und der BOOT ein bischen einkaufen.

offtopic:  @GuidoOo erzähl mal deine ersten eindrücke von der rarenium. ich weiß noch nicht welche ich mir holen soll. lohnen sich 50€ mehr für eine aspire?


----------



## taxel (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spinnermarv schrieb:


> offtopic:  @GuidoOo erzähl mal deine ersten eindrücke von der rarenium. ich weiß noch nicht welche ich mir holen soll. lohnen sich 50€ mehr für eine aspire?



Das kommt drauf an, was du von der Rolle erwartest. Stabiler und langlebiger wird die Aspire sein. Das ist ehemalige High End Technik. Leichter ist die Rarenium. Außerdem hat sie die AR-C Spulenkante und wirft damit VIELLEICHT einen Tick weiter. Die Aspire hat eine vollwertige E-Spule. Ob die Rarenium so eine hat, weiß ich nicht (meine Stardic FC hat eine E-Spule ohne die goldene Abwurfkante (Titannitrit?) der Originalspule).


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Spinnermarv:

Wenn es Dir um eine robuste Rolle geht ist die Aspire vermutlich die bessere Wahl. Wenn die Belastung nicht sonderlich hoch ist erfüllt die Rarenium sicher ihren Zweck und ist eben leichter. Also bei regelmässig harter Belastung (Groß-Gummifischangeln, Schleppen mit großen Ködern, regelmässig zu erweartenden Großfischdrills) würde ich die Aspire vorziehen, zum "normalen" angeln könnte die R wegen des kleineren Gewichts angenehmer sein, wenn Deine Rute kein Kontergewicht durch die Rolle benötigt.


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



taxel schrieb:


> Außerdem hat sie die AR-C Spulenkante und wirft damit VIELLEICHT einen Tick weiter.



Mit der Spule soll man weiter und genauer werfen können. Den zusammenhang hab ich aber bisher nur mit FC oder Mono gelesen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Bei Geflecht soll die Kante nicht so viel bringen. 

Die Aussage ist aber ohne Gewähr. |rolleyes


----------



## Kark (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Leute ich bitte euch. Ich glaube ihr seid hoffnungslos von der Werbungs/Verkaufsgedöns infiziert. Es sind viele andere Faktoren deutlich wichtiger als eine angebliche neue bessere Spulenkante um weiter und genauer zu werfen. Es ist schon nahezu lächerlich wie die Leute sich die angeblichen, so ausschlaggebenden Neuerungen schönreden.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## spinnermarv (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

natürlich sind andere faktoren oft wichtiger, jedoch denke ich das bei einer so teueren rolle schon alles passen sollte, oder nicht?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Leute ich bitte euch. Ich glaube ihr seid hoffnungslos von der Werbungs/Verkaufsgedöns infiziert. Es sind viele andere Faktoren deutlich wichtiger als eine angebliche neue bessere Spulenkante um weiter und genauer zu werfen. Es ist schon nahezu lächerlich wie die Leute sich die angeblichen, so ausschlaggebenden Neuerungen schönreden.



Im Vergleich zur TP FB werfe ich mit der TP FC (gleiche Rute, Schnur und Köder) um einige Meter weiter. Also ein _gemessenes_ Stück weiter; nicht gefühlt. Bei einer SpeedMaster 270XH (altes Modell) mit 0,19mm PowerPro, 4er Kopyto und 21g Rundkopf sind es im Schnitt ~5m die ich weiter werfe ohne besser aufzuziehen.
Du darfst gerne vorbeikommen und Dich selbst überzeugen.


----------



## StefanN :) (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Kugelblitz

haha ja genau 2 mal haben wir den alarm ausgelöst 

körbe vergessen und dann mit Waren wieder nach vorne gelaufen 


 


MfG StefanN


----------



## GuidoOo (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



KugelBlitz schrieb:


> @Stefan und Guido
> Hab euch beide heute bei M..... in Kaki gesehen!
> Stand gerade an der Kasse mit nem Kollegen als ihr beim Körbe abgreifen den Alarm 2mal ausgelöst habt.|kopfkrat


 
& du dachtest bestimmt auch nur...
Oh mein Gott, was sind das denn für komische Typen 

Ich mein, was stehen die auch so dicht, am Alarm?^^

Hab heute die Rolle gefischt!

Sehr Geil...
Hab auch mal 25er Gummis mit geschmissen, schafft die Rolle locker...!
Bremse läuft auch ruckfei, ebenso begrüßt einen ein seidenweicher Lauf...
Schnurlaufröllchen funktionierte auch bei Eis wunderbar, alles im allem bis JETZT top, was noch kommt wird sich zeigen...
kann man schlecht sagen, bei einer Spinntour...!


----------



## KugelBlitz (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Guido & Stefan
Naja hab mir nix bei gedacht,ist mir auch schon verdammt oft passiert.
Stehen da aber auch wirklich ganz ganz schlecht direkt neben den Piepern!#q
Hab auch gleich gewusst das ich die Gesichter irgendwoher kenne und draussen aufm Parkplatz hab ich dann gerafft das das die "Hecht-Päpste" vom Plöner-See waren.

@Guido
Sehe gerade das du dir ja den gleichen Gno gekauft der auch in meiner Tacklebox gelandet ist!

Gruss Tobi


Achso Guido hier nochmal ne nette Statistik zum Hecht-Streamern:
http://pikeflyfishingarticles.blogspot.com/2009/10/replot-fishing-report.html


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So Habe auch mal vorgesorgt!







Habe mich sozusagen selbst beschenkt!

Heraus kam einmal eine Abu Garcia C704LX mit 12er Spiderwire, für Mefo und Hecht!






Sowie eine Bradungsrolle von einer recht unbekannten Marke , namens Fishing Ferrari.
11 Kugellager und großer Spulenhub, mal sehen, was sie kann 2010.






Dann zum Pilken noch ein Vorfach und Seeringlerimitation, nachdem
ich gestern beim Pilken soviel rausgeholt habe--> bin schon am schreiben






Ein paar Schleppköder wurden auch gekauft und schon fängig
in Aktion gesehen.






Von oben nach unten:
 Links oben:

-Ein Rapala Deep Tail Dancer Barschfarben,
-Rapala Tail Dancer Regenbogen
-Rapala Tail Dancer Firetiger

Rechts oben

-Rapala Deep Tail Dancer in grün(grüne Gurke:hahaha
-Rapala Deep X-Rap Weißfischdekor
-Spro Gummifisch in 13 cm 


LG Svenno


----------



## spin89 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> So Habe auch mal vorgesorgt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oha da haste aber ganz schön zugeschlagen, jetz bestimmt dein ganzes Weihnachtsgeld wechh
Fishin Ferrari#d kein kommentar für den kram hätte ich kein geld ausgegeben was hast dafür den gelegt?
Aber schicke WobblerGruss lasse


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spin89 schrieb:


> Oha da haste aber ganz schön zugeschlagen, jetz bestimmt dein ganzes Weihnachtsgeld wechh
> Fishin Ferrari#d kein kommentar für den kram hätte ich kein geld ausgegeben was hast dafür den gelegt?
> Aber schicke WobblerGruss lasse




Nicht ganz nur die Hälfte ist weg

na ja viel war es nicht 60 Euro, einfach mal sehen , sie macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, laufen tut sie auch sehr gut.#h


----------



## spinnermarv (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die abu cardinal find ich hübsch. was hast du denn bezahlt?


----------



## Dirty Old Man (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

petri alle,

eigentlich wollte ich ein spin system III von cmw kaufen.
aber dann hab ich SIE gesehen und ich wusste sofort, ich muss SIE besitzen!!!

















und noch ne tasche voll gummi tiere 





50 x kopyto + köpfe





nun bin ich zwar pleite, aber sau glücklich!!!

guten rutsch wünscht
der Döörtie


----------



## jerkfreak (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na da haste dir nu aber noch nen feines Steckelchen zu deinem Röllchen gegönnt, lecker! Die Kombo würd ich mir doch auch glatt noch in Keller stelln ey! 

Und die Tasche mit den Köder würd ich, wenn ich eh einmal am Abholen bin, auch gleich noch mitnehmen!!!


----------



## StefanN :) (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sauber ey, da habt ihr ja schön eingekauft  

vor allem die Fireblood find ich klasse, echt hammer Teil  

PETRI!


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Am meisten beneide ich Euch um die Ordnung in Euren Köderkisten!
Wenn ich meine "ach das passt schon noch" Tasche manchmal so 
ansehe kann man nur froh sein das dit Ding stabil ist :q

Die Firebloodcombo ist natürlich ein Traum #6


----------



## trixi-v-h (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jetzt ist auch endlich mein Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine bessere Hälfte geliefert worden.


----------



## jerkfreak (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nice one!!!  Würde sich auf meiner Wallerpeitsche auch gut machen ey!


----------



## Doc Plato (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Na da haste dir nu aber noch nen feines Steckelchen zu deinem Röllchen gegönnt, lecker! Die Kombo würd ich mir doch auch glatt noch in Keller stelln ey!
> 
> Und die Tasche mit den Köder würd ich, wenn ich eh einmal am Abholen bin, auch gleich noch mitnehmen!!!



Du brauchst bestimmt noch nen Fahrer! Alles andere machen wir dann unter 4 Augen klar!


----------



## jerkfreak (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Plato: Geht klar, kein Ding. Aber würd sagen, wir warten noch bis Anfang nächsten Jahres, wenn ich mir dann meinen Transporter gekauft hab, da kömma gleich die ganze Bude ausräumen! 

So, heute kam mal wieder unsre süsse Posterin und hat wieder brav ein Paketchen für mich gehabt. :vik: Jetzt kann die neue Saison kommen, die neue Angel-Cam ist da. Hoffentlich gibt es in 2010 auch mal wieder paar ordentliche Fischlis zum knipsen ey...! :q


----------



## Dirty Old Man (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ jerkfreak + @ Doc Plato

ick glob es ja nich!

nen alten dreckigen mann ausnehmen. 

das könnse, aber nen nagel gerade inne wand kloppen, da haperts. 

wenn ihr aufn parkplatz druuf fahrt, bewerf ich euch 2 spassvögel mit alten karpfen! 

so eben^^


----------



## jerkfreak (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nagel in je Wand kloppen!? Wozu? Gibt doch n Agguschrauber! 

Saustark, da gibts dann gleich n paar Köfis noch gratis mit obn druff, is ja supi...!


----------



## Dirty Old Man (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

petri alle,

ich hab gestern vergessen meine beifänge bei fishermans partner zu fotografieren.

zuerst eine Shimano Technium in 2,40m 2-10gr wg





hier mit Shimano Stratic 1000













und noch einen alten mann bückhilfe in ganz leicht









die Technium habe ich als prämie bei fishermans partner bekommen. 

weil ich so ein guter kunde bin^^ 

die Technium kann ich nehmen wenn mir der arm, vom werfen der dicken kopytos weh tut. 2 - 10 gr.wg sowas hatte ich auch noch nie. da kann man bestimmt ganze barsch kindergärten mit leer fegen....

gruss döörtie


----------



## Kark (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Dirty Old Man

Ich hoffe das ändert sich mit den nur "30 Stunden am Wasser" im kommenden Jahr. Wäre ja absolut schade um das geile und superteure Angelgerät was du dir geholt hast. 

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch zu dem Roundhousekick im Angelladen #6


----------



## Dirty Old Man (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

da noch ein boot dazu kommt. bin ich sehr zuversichtlich, dass es deutlich mehr stunden werden als 2009! :vik:

ja die bei fischermans partner haben net schlecht gestaunt, als ich den Chuck Norris gemacht habe....:g


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachschuuuub :vik:


----------



## don rhabano (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachschub :!: :!: :!: 
10100er+300er RedArc (Schaut nich so aus )
http://img19.*ih.us/img19/2492/004regc.jpg
http://img691.*ih.us/img691/7734/007nj.jpg
http://img707.*ih.us/img707/2481/009cor.jpg


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

JamJam


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Viel Spaß mit der Berkley Pulse

Habe sie in wg 5-20 und muss sagen:

Es ist ein feines Rütchen!


----------



## don rhabano (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit der Berkley Pulse
> 
> Habe sie in wg 5-20 und muss sagen:
> 
> Es ist ein feines Rütchen!


 
Ick och .

Ist ein schönes Rütlein!
Morgen wird sie mal gescheit getestet .

Musst dir einfach die 10300er RedArc wegdenken und fertig ist meine nette Combo


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab sie mit ner 1000er Shimano und 0,10 spiderwire Ultracast invisi braid.....

Das macht Spaß


----------



## crazyracer22 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi mein neue Hechtcombo ist auch endlich eingetroffen es handelt sich hierbei um die Speedy XH in 2,70m mit na 4000er Redarc!!!! Leider ist die neue Schnur noch nicht mitgekommen habe mir eine Camakatsu in 0,18mm mitbestellt um mal etwas neues zu testen.


----------



## Carp-Riots (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab’s auch was neues,
ne neue Tasche von Balzer, hat mein gespaltenes Verhältnis zu Balzer wieder verbessert!!!
neue Wobbler von Rapala (X rap Subwalk), Spro (Powercatcher) und Spinnerbaits von Sänger
und zum Abschluss gab’s ausm bau und Bastelmarkt noch verschiedene neue Metall und Glasperlen fürs Texas und Carolinerrig!!!!!
Morgen gibts die nächste shoppingtour mal sehen was ich da so erbeuten kann...


----------



## StefanN :) (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Sachen habt ihr euch da wieder zugelegt  

Ich bin "erstmal"  durch...ausser vllt noch bisschen kleinkram..aber wenn ich wieder im Laden stehen und etwas sehen muss ich es eh wieder mitnehmen 

Der Frühling soll kommen! 


Petri Heil!


----------



## grazy04 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Carp-Riot was hat die Tasche fürn Loch im Leder gerissen ?  die könnte mir auch gefallen.....


----------



## eric_d. (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Nachschub :!: :!: :!:
> 10100er+300er RedArc (Schaut nich so aus )
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist der 3 Wobbler ein Black Shadow ?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

müsste (von oben)


 NilsMaster Invincible shallow
 Salmo Perch (deep)
 Bomber LongA (deep)
 Rapala X-Rap
 sein...?


----------



## don rhabano (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> müsste (von oben)
> 
> 
> NilsMaster Invincible shallow
> ...


 
So schauts aus #6


----------



## Pike-Piekser (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

X-Rap in OG ist ne Bank! Wenn möglich die sinkende Salzwasserversion


----------



## H3ndrik (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier meine neue Rhein-Barsch kombo
eine feine Berkley 2,40m und 10-30g WG   dazu eine shimano nexave 2500 alles in allem 89€


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schönes Teil #6


----------



## H3ndrik (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

vielen dank#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@H3ndrik: Schöne Kombo. Mal ne Frage: Wenn du die Rute so wie sie jetzt montiert ist in der Hand hälst. Und zwar so, dass der Rollenfuß zwischen Ring- und Mittelfinger ist. Wie ist die Rute dann ausbalanchiert? Würde mich bei dieser Kombo mal interessieren. Was hast du für ne Schnur drauf?


----------



## Stachelritter86 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir gestern meinen langgehegten und mühsam ersparten Traum gegönnt...


----------



## angelpfeife (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern meinen langgehegten und mühsam ersparten Traum gegönnt...


******* ist die geil:k:k:k
Das mit dem mühsam erspartem Traum kann ich nur allzugut nachvollziehen|uhoh:


----------



## slowhand (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern meinen langgehegten und mühsam ersparten Traum gegönnt...



Geiles Teil! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Leski (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dere Stachelritter,
da hast dir aber ein geiles Röllchen geleistet,die hab ich ez auch seit nem Jahr und bin total begeistert.Ich wünsch dir viel Spass und viel Glück.Vielleicht sieht man sich ja heuer mal am Eixi:q..


----------



## H3ndrik (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also ich finde diese combo einfach nur klasse:l
bin sehr zufrieden da diese combo kaum was wiegt..also echt leicht... sie ist ganz OK ausbalanchiert klar gibts was besseres...aber durch den langen rutengriff der hinter der rolle noch ist,kann man sie gut in den arm klemmen und liegt dann fest in der hand....hier ein foto wo ich die rute in der hand halte...hier sieht man den shönen lagen korkgriff!


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na dat is ja ma ein schniekes Röllchen, Stachelritter!  Geiles Teil! Ma überlegen, ob ich dafür net auch noch ne Rute frei hät!? *kopfkratz*


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Frauchen und ich haben uns auch was Neues gegönnt...:q


http://img253.*ih.us/img253/9264/p1010715.jpg


Das Gelbe Riff kann kommen!:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das sind ja mal geile Rollen.#6

Entschuldige meine Frage als Nichtmeeresangler aber: wo kauft man die?


#h#h


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Uuiiihhhh, die wären sicher auch was zum Wallis ärgern! Lecker!


----------



## Rico821 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> ******* ist die geil:k:k:k
> Das mit dem mühsam erspartem Traum kann ich nur allzugut nachvollziehen|uhoh:



kann dir sagen die rolle ist der hammer fische sie seit ca 1halben jahr und sie ist tadellos genial! sparen lohnt sich oftmalz fische sie an einer CMW Notung


----------



## Stachelritter86 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Frauchen und ich haben uns auch was Neues gegönnt...:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich nehm mal an, die silberne Avet hat sich deine Frau ausgesucht;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> wo kauft man die?



Entweder hier in D bei Boardpartner Jetblack oder direkt beim Hersteller in den USA.
In unserem Fall hatten wir das Glück, dass meiner Frau ihre Tante Amerikanerin ist und uns die Röllchen aus dem Weihnachtsurlaub mitgebracht hat...


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Ich nehm mal an, die silberne Avet hat sich deine Frau ausgesucht;-)




Na, was denkst du denn...#h

Ich wollte schon IMMER mal ne *Lila* Rolle fischen!|rolleyes


----------



## Carp-Riots (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs heute n neuen hank Simonsz Screamin Asp n neuen Jerk n mini wobbler von exori n spro power catcher und n paar seelenlose gummiköder  achja und n paar neue wide cap haken mal langsam auf die neue saison vorbereiten


----------



## Meteraal (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Carp-Riots  was ist das für ein Jerk??? kommt dem Salmo-Slider sehr nah, aber is er doch net,oder???
wie lang ist der Jerk bei welchem Gewicht???
Und läuft der gut??


----------



## don rhabano (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schau mal nach Dorado Drunk


----------



## Carp-Riots (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dorado Drunk stimmt 
wiegt 55gramm 
wie er läuft konnte ich selber noch nicht beurteilen nach aussagen meines vatters soll er aber gut krawall machen!


----------



## er2de2 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Stachelritter86
Viel Spaß, Zeit und dicke Fische damit. Von meiner Infinity-Zaion bin ich ebenso begeistert. #6


----------



## King Wetzel (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hallo leute |wavey:
ich war gestern das erste mal bei fisherman´s partner in köln und ich war wirklich begeistert.#6
Ich schlendere so durch den laden und komme in der rollen abteilung vorbei, just in diesem momen viel mir ein das ich ja noch ne neue rolle fürs leichte spinnen gebrauchen könnte|uhoh: und nach langem hin und her hab ich mich für die black arc:k:k:k:l:l:l entschieden. da ich ja ein armer schüler bin :mmusste ich leider die bullet weight´s und den illex squirrel im laden lassen|gr:|gr:|gr::c:c:c
mfg henry


----------



## bobbl (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch!
In welcher Größe hast du die BA?


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Arc iss immer gut#6


Glückwunsch:q|supergri:q


----------



## crazyracer22 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So heute ist meine 1,2,3 Errungenschaft angekommen zwar nicht viel aber bis zum Sommer ist es ja nicht mehr lange hin und was man hat das hat man!!!! Bin mal gespannt wie die Barsche und die Rapfen da drauf abfahren.
Es sind Hart Faktor Minnow in 80mm und 8g.


----------



## King Wetzel (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke  
die black arc hat die größe 810
ich hab mal gesehen das es für die rote schwester der BA  so extra sache gibt z.B.andere griffe oder so was kann mir jemand nen shop dafür nennen ????
mfg Henry


----------



## Ronin (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Danke
> die black arc hat die größe 810
> ich hab mal gesehen das es für die rote schwester der BA  so extra sache gibt z.B.andere griffe oder so was kann mir jemand nen shop dafür nennen ????
> mfg Henry




Glückwunsch! Spiel auch mit dem Gedanken, mir die 8200 zu holen #6
Was hast bezahlt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Danke
> die black arc hat die größe 810
> ich hab mal gesehen das es für die rote schwester der BA  so extra sache gibt z.B.andere griffe oder so was kann mir jemand nen shop dafür nennen ????
> mfg Henry




Nicht direkt.
Aber du kannst Teile von Ryobi Applause, Zauber, Ecusima, Spro Black Arc, Blue arc, Red arc, Passion und allen anderen Clones dieser Rollen untereinander austauschen und dir deine bunte Lieblingsrolle zusammenbasteln.



#h#h#h


----------



## Evil-f (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



crazyracer22 schrieb:


> So heute ist meine 1,2,3 Errungenschaft angekommen zwar nicht viel aber bis zum Sommer ist es ja nicht mehr lange hin und was man hat das hat man!!!! Bin mal gespannt wie die Barsche und die Rapfen da drauf abfahren.
> Es sind Hart Faktor Minnow in 80mm und 8g.




Guter Kauf. Vor allem auf den mittleren hab ich schon ne Menge Fisch gefangen.


----------



## King Wetzel (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

75 euro  ist ne spiderwire drauf
danke noch an pro tinca


----------



## er2de2 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@crazyracer22
Viel Spaß und ordentl.Fische damit.

PS: 1,2,3 ... Ist das ein neues Auktions-Portal? Ich kenn nur 3,2,1 meins


----------



## Rockdog (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hurr ich hab doch noch einen bekommen aus dem hause Ehmanns ,,,jetzt noch n bisschen basteln und die nächste Session kann kommen mit meinem neuen / alten Magic Pod von Ehmanns ,,,,moaah freu mich schon aufs Wasser^^|supergri

Öhm noch kurz beigefügt ------soll keine Werbung sein |rolleyes


----------



## StefanN :) (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@crazyracer

sind bestimmt gut twitchbaits oder? sollten eig fangen so wie sie aussehen


----------



## Evil-f (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@StefanN: Ja und Ja


----------



## Pike-Piekser (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neuen Errungenschaften, von jerkbait.com:vik:

Der Glowpike ist der Hammer, von der Qualität her das Beste, was ich an Customködern bisher in der Hand gehalten habe.
Leider kommt der Metalliclack nich ganz so rüber, wie er in Natura ist. Aber das Nachtleuchten ist ganz gut zu sehen ;-)


http://www.jerkbait.com/index.php?cat=c732_Custom-Jerkbaits.html


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jo, schöne Ding du 

Ich habe heute eine Daiwa Zillion 100SHL aus den lieblosen Händen meines Tackledealers befreit...
Der hatte die kleine seit Monaten in einem Glaskasten gefangen gehalten...

Das kommt davon wenn man nicht loskommt ans Wasser, dann geht der kaufwahn los...

Hatte mir ja gerade erst letzten Monat eine Accurate Twin Spin 20 gegönnt... :q

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Christian D (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Aber Mirco, im Laden nebenan gibts doch viel schönere Rollen :q:vik:

Aber ich kenne das ja auch: kommt man nicht ans Wasser, durchstöbert man den Tacklemarkt. Und dann ist der Kauf eigentlich schon beschlossene Sache.....


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab es auch mal wieder Post...
Gute Verpackung für das beste Stück


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Christian D schrieb:


> Aber Mirco, im Laden nebenan gibts doch viel schönere Rollen :q:vik:
> 
> Aber ich kenne das ja auch: kommt man nicht ans Wasser, durchstöbert man den Tacklemarkt. Und dann ist der Kauf eigentlich schon beschlossene Sache.....


 
Schöner vielleicht, für mich aber nur sekundär interessant, weißt du doch 
Habe mich gerade in die Baitcastermanie vertieft und stöber in Japan nach der nächsten Anschaffung rum 
 Man tut was mann kann, gell??
Hast du nicht neulich auch nen BATZEN Kohle "nebenan" von meinem Dealer gelassen *grins* #6


----------



## StefanN :) (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Torks_NI 

was is denn in deinem schönen paket da drin


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das darf ich leider nicht sagen, aber ich kann sagen das
es handgebaut sowie aufgebaut ist und bei Interesse hier 
bzw bei gelegentlichen Treffen Probe gefischt werden kann 

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/januar-2010/ruten-testen.html


----------



## shR!mp (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hm die slammer luschert ja schon raus ...aber die rute.....würde mich ja auch mal interessieren auch wenns nicht neu ist :q


----------



## Christian D (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Hast du nicht neulich auch nen BATZEN Kohle "nebenan" von meinem Dealer gelassen *grins* #6


 
Ja, ich kam an der 5er Orvis Helios und der passenden CFO III leider nicht vorbei. Warf sich mit der Guideline Highwater zusammen einfach traumhaft. Geilste Kombi, die ich je geworfen habe. Ich bin dazu übergegangen, nur noch mit 5er und 6er Ruten an die Küste zu gehen. Bei der 6er bin ich mit der LPxE RS und ner TCX bereits gut ausgestattet, im 5er Bereich fehlte mir noch eine sanfte Alternative. Deshalb: Eingetütet.|uhoh:
Grund: Ich wollte sie einfach haben. |rolleyes Und wenn das kein triftiger Grund ist.......da schreckt éinen der fast-Preis eines gebrauchten Kleinwagens auch nicht ab.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

DU POSER :q

Wir sind halt einfach Tackle Junkies #d

Grüße und bis bald mal Nebenan...


----------



## er2de2 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Sebastian
Congratz!!! Ich bin auch schon ganz juckig auf den GlowPike :k

@Kai
Sehr Chic das Taschle!!!


----------



## Andy.F (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute ist meine Großbestellung gekommen alles um es den Räubern zu zeigen ;-)


----------



## KVP (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Heute ist meine Großbestellung gekommen alles um es den Räubern zu zeigen ;-)


 
Ja,die stehen dann über-und nebeneinander und lachen sich
die Kiemen wund :q:q:q


----------



## maxe-hh (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so, bei mir ist jetzt auch die erste verstärkung für die neue saison eingetroffen.
ne fast ungefischte diaflash ex in 3m  mit einem wg von 20-50g.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Heute ist meine Großbestellung gekommen alles um es den Räubern zu zeigen ;-)



Darf ich mir da mal ne Hand voll mitnehmen?:q


----------



## Lorenz (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi


Passend zum Geburtstag hab ich mir was schönes gegönnt:
Eine Atmungsaktive Wathose von Simms!
Watschuhe und eine Armada Forellenwobbler sind noch unterwegs :vik:

Freestone Schuhe mit Filzsohle und die Freestone Wathose.Wobbler zähle ich nicht alle auf,sondern mach nen Bild wenn die Jungs da sind


----------



## AdamLatte (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei mir sind heut paar wobbler angekommen und meine neue rolle :q aber das is noch nicht alles.... ich wart noch auf paar goodies :k


----------



## Hackersepp (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



enorm schrieb:


> so, bei mir ist jetzt auch die erste verstärkung für die neue saison eingetroffen.
> ne fast ungefischte diaflash ex in 3m mit einem wg von 20-50g.


 
Wo hast du die herbekommen? ; )


----------



## dodo12 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir auch nochmal ein paar Sachen fürn Forellenteich gegönnt! 

http://img205.*ih.us/img205/8694/cimg0808.jpg http://img205.*ih.us/img205/cimg0808.jpg/1/w800.png

Liebe Grüße
Dodo#h#h


----------



## maesox (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ihr seid doch nicht ganz dicht!!!!!!|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes#6



TL
Matze#h


----------



## maxe-hh (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Wo hast du die herbekommen? ; )


bei ebay.
hab immer mal reingeguckt ob ich die 3m rute finde.
jetzt muss ich nur noch meine 2,70 einschicken und hoffen das shimano mir nen neues spitzenteil zuschickt.


----------



## pionier2511 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Warum is doch nicht schlimm n paar Gummies sollte man immer dabei haben oder ?

Und ich hab noch genau so viele Wobbler ,Spinner und Blinker .


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@pionier2511: Darf ich mir da auch mal ne Hand voll herausnehmen?


----------



## spin89 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da sieht man mal wie die Frustkäufe durch das schlechte Wetter zunehmen.
Ich hab mir auch mal ne 3000er red arc+ passende Schnur gegönnt auch wenn ich noch garnich weiss wofür ich sie benutzen will


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spin89 schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wie die Frustkäufe durch das schlechte Wetter zunehmen.
> Ich hab mir auch mal ne 3000er red arc+ passende Schnur gegönnt auch wenn ich noch garnich weiss wofür ich sie benutzen will




Da hast du Recht.

Wird Zeit dass das Wetter wieder besser wird.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Phu und ich dachte schon ich bin der Einzige der aus Frust den Postmann buckeln lässt


----------



## Kark (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spin89 schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wie die Frustkäufe durch das schlechte Wetter zunehmen.



Ja das habe ich mir vorhin auch gedacht! Da vielerorts an Angeln nicht zu denken ist wird um die Wette aufgerüstet für bessere (Wetter)Tage :m

Grüße

Kark


----------



## slowhand (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein wenig Kleinkram:


----------



## King Wetzel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ slowhand wie heist der aus dem 4 ten bild würde mich mal interessieren da ich den sehr hübsch  finde 
MFG henry


----------



## slowhand (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Henry:

Das ist ein Spro Powercatcher plus "Crank T-55" in Yellow Perch

Geile Bezeichnung...#h
Zum Lauf- und Wurfverhalten kann ich noch nix sagen, hier ist alles zugefroren, aber die Verarbeitung macht einen guten Eindruck. Kostet ca. 5,50 Euro und wiegt 9 Gramm.


----------



## John Doe12 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Phu und ich dachte schon ich bin der Einzige der aus Frust den Postmann buckeln lässt



Nönö, hatte auch Langeweile, naja ne Technium 3000 und ne Navi 2500 sinds geworden, wofür tja weiß ich noch nicht erstmal haben^^
Achja ne Stradic fehlt noch, die kam vor Weihnachten

Martin

@slowhand haste nochn paar Angaben zum vorletzten Bild, Größe, Tauchtiefe etc?


----------



## slowhand (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Martin:

Das ist auch ein Spro: Powercatcher "Cranky Doodle" in Firetiger.
Ist 7cm lang, wiegt 9,5 Gramm und soll bis 4,5m tief laufen.

Bin schon gespannt auf die Powercatcher von Spro. Wenn die gut laufen, könnten die echt eine Alternative werden. Sind halt günstig.


----------



## John Doe12 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sauber danke dir werd ich mal suchen,interessant zum schleppen.

Martin


----------



## King Wetzel (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#g#vdanke klingt ja gut


----------



## NTC_CarpHUnteRs (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir letzte Woche ne Speedmaster AX 270 Xh gegönnt
und n paar wobbler


----------



## spin89 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@slowhand,
Was sind das für Wobbler auf Bild 2 und 3 sind die auch von Spro? Gefallen mir gut die Wobbler die du dir da zugelegt hastgruss spin89


----------



## slowhand (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spin89 schrieb:


> @slowhand,
> Was sind das für Wobbler auf Bild 2 und 3 sind die auch von Spro? Gefallen mir gut die Wobbler die du dir da zugelegt hastgruss spin89



Das sind Rapala "X-RAP XR-8" in Farbe MD und S. 8cm lang, 7 Gramm schwer und laufen max. 1,5m tief, schwebend/suspending.
Hier ein paar Infos: Klick X-RAP


----------



## spin89 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke da gibts ja ganz schöne Farben davon werd ich mir auch mal ein zulegen.Gruss spin89


----------



## Svenno 02 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spin89 schrieb:


> Danke da gibts ja ganz schöne Farben davon werd ich mir auch mal ein zulegen.Gruss spin89



Hast ja auch keine Wobbler|kopfkrat:m


----------



## spin89 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Hast ja auch keine Wobbler|kopfkrat:m


 
|bla:Ich misste ja bald ma wieder aus ausserdem lieber zuviele als zu wenige


----------



## spinnermarv (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schöne sachen habt ihr euch da gegönn
ich war gestern auf der messe in duisburg und konnte einem angebot nicht wiederstehen. da ich ehe schon länger ne jerkcombo für die polder-gewässer suche hab ich zugeschlagen und mir ne the crow 3501 lh und ne sänger jerk&buck gekauft.
dazu hab ich noch 150m geflochtene und den salmo slider bekommen. alles zusammen für 130€, ist ok denk ich.
allerdings finde ich kaum was darüber, weiß jemand was dazu?

das zweite foto ist sch.....


----------



## pionier2511 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schaut gut aus die Kombo


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Sachen.#6

Viel Erfolg damit.#h


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## GuidoOo (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



			
				spinnermarv;2779171

das zweite foto ist sch.....[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Sch......Ön? :vik:


----------



## spinnermarv (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

stimmt, so kann man es auch verstehen

was hälst du denn von der combo, du bist doch auch ein jerker, ne?


----------



## LarsS (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir ne Rarenium 2500 gegönnt.

http://img709.*ih.us/img709/3464/img0052zw.jpg

Unglaublich das die leichter ist als ne 1000er Stradic. bin mal gespannt wie sie sich am Wasser macht.


----------



## jerkfreak (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



LarsS schrieb:


> Unglaublich das die leichter ist als ne 1000er Stradic. bin mal gespannt wie sie sich am Wasser macht.


 
LOL, was schwereres wie ne Stradic gibts doch a fast net ey...! :q Die Rare is aber scho a extrem leicht, haste scho recht!


----------



## Suniflex (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@LarsS
sag mal bitte wo haste die Rolle denn her ? und was haste denn dafür gelöhnt? und gibt es die auch als 4000tausender Modell?
Ich fFische zwar mit der Fliegenrute aber ab und zu auch mal mit ner Spincombo und da Suche ich noch ne gute Rolle .
Ich hatte die Shimano Exage 4000 im Visier aber jetzt wo ich deine Rolle sehe muß ich sagen die hat was !#6
                       Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
                           Steffen#h


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Suniflex
http://www.hav-shop.de/de/Shimano-Rarenium-CI4-4000-FA


----------



## Suniflex (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke sehr für den Tipp.
Sie hat aber auch einen stolzen Preis, aber  wie gesagt Shimano 
da gibt es nix zu Meckern .Hatte zwei Big Baitrunner die hatte ich vor ungefähr 10 Jahren  gekauft damals für 700 DM und an denen war kein Verschleiß oder ähnliches zu sehen ,das zeugt von Qualität und die Rolle wird ihren Preis Wert sein.
           Danke vielmals und viel Erfolg beim Fischen
                                Steffen


----------



## grazy04 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

feine Rolle! Mit bissel suchen bekommste ne 2500 für 150€, in der Bucht hab ich letztens eine für 139 gesehen. Ne 4000 um die 170€


----------



## Suniflex (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke noch mal für den Tipp echt schönes Teil mal sehen was Mama sagt
                         LG Steffen


----------



## Lorenz (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Watschuhe von Simms sind da!
Für 65,- inkl. Versand könnte man die echt als Schnäppchen bezeichnen 
(allerdings leider ohne Spikes.Flyfishing Europe liefert übrigens sehr schnell   )
Untendran das ist die Wathose.Beides aus der "Freestone"-Serie.

Mal schauen wann die Wobbler von fishingmart.pl und die dazugehörigen Einzel-/Schonhaken vom Kollegen kommen...


----------



## fishingexpert87 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schöne watschüchen wann startet denn deine saison bei den salmoniden??  wünsch dir viel erfolg  |wavey:


----------



## stichling-hunter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Die Watschuhe von Simms sind da!


Wo gekauft?


----------



## Lorenz (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> schöne watschüchen wann startet denn deine saison bei den salmoniden??  wünsch dir viel erfolg  |wavey:


Wann die Forellensaison losgeht weiß ich noch garnicht.Habe zum ersten Mal Forellengewässer vor der Tür und die Papier vom neuen Verein noch nicht.

Ich werd aber so schnell wie möglich mal Döbelfischen gehen um den Kram einzuweihen,natürlich nur mit Schonhaken...



Die Gamakatsu Einzelhaken mit großem gedrehtem Öhr gibt es übrigens inzwischen über Spro,allerdings nur in 1,2,4 und 6.Dafür gibts inzwischen bei ebay.com owner und gamas von 2/0 bis 12 :vik:



@stichling
Fly Fishing Europe liefert sehr schnell 
Leider sind die Restposten für ~40 bis 60,- ohne Spikes...


----------



## LarsS (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Suniflex schrieb:


> Danke noch mal für den Tipp echt schönes Teil mal sehen was Mama sagt
> LG Steffen


 

Guck mal bei Boddenangler, 2500er 179 EUR  /  4000er  159 EUR

Ist ein guter Laden, hab schon oft da bestellt und nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## waldschratnrw (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://img706.*ih.us/img706/6885/anglerboard1950.jpg


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ waldschratnrw

Ich war mal so frei


----------



## waldschratnrw (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

vielen dank
Nächstes mal mach ich sie noch kleiner


----------



## waldschratnrw (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So was kann passieren auf ner Angelmesse <gg>


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lecker  Die Atlantis sieht ja mal richtig geil aus #6


----------



## slowhand (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



waldschratnrw schrieb:


> So was kann passieren auf ner Angelmesse <gg>



Was haste denn da für eine Schnur auf der Atlantis? Stroft?


----------



## waldschratnrw (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eine Spule Berkely Whiplash Blaze Orange 0,15, die Ersatzspule 35 er Mono auf der 5000er auf der 4000er Whiplash Blaze Orange 0,12 und 28 er Mono auf der Reservespule


----------



## King Wetzel (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schöne rollen _waldschratnrw hast du dir da gekauft :m_
_aber ich hasse angel messen |gr:_





_da gib ich immer viel zu viel geld aus |uhoh:#d:vik:_


----------



## angelpfeife (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> schöne rollen _waldschratnrw hast du dir da gekauft :m_
> _aber ich hasse angel messen |gr:_
> 
> 
> ...


Kenn ich:q:q.
Vom 5.-7. ist in Karlsruhe, zwar etwas kleiner aber dennoch gut zum Geld ausgeben|uhoh:


----------



## slowhand (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Waldschratnrw:

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



waldschratnrw schrieb:


> So was kann passieren auf ner Angelmesse <gg>


 Das sieht saus als warst du beim Beyer Uli am Stand 
Schöne Sachen dabei, sind die Zalt Suspender, Floater oder sinker??

greetz


----------



## waldschratnrw (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Richtig geraten. Es war der Uli. Einer ist ein Floater und der andere ein Sinker.


----------



## Lorenz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q





fishingmart PL
Zahlung u.a. per Paypal,Lieferdauer <1 Woche...


----------



## sc00b (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q



:l nette Auswahl


----------



## fishingexpert87 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

das sieht ganz gut aus da sollte es aber klappen mit den salmos!! wird zeit das es los geht!!


----------



## grazy04 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sehr nette Auswahl  , sag mal hast Du den ganz links oben schonmal gefischt ? Den hab ich auch, komm aber damit nich klar, der läuft komisch (find ich) , bekomm den kaum in Bewegung.


----------



## Lorenz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> sag mal hast Du den ganz links oben schonmal gefischt ? Den hab ich auch, komm aber damit nich klar, der läuft komisch (find ich) , bekomm den kaum in Bewegung.




Salmo Bullhead
Ich hab einen in sinkend und der bewacht auch nur die Köderbox |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: Die beiden bestellten sind schwimmend,ein SR und ein DR.Aufgrund der vielen positiven Meldungen habe ich die einfach mal bestellt.Ich bin gespannt!

Selbst wenn er nicht soviel Aktion hat,man muss ihm vielleicht einfach nur ne Chance geben und ein bissel rumprobieren.Die ganzen positiven Meinungen und Fangbilder mit dem Ding im Maul gibts ja sicher nicht ohne Grund :g Letztendlich entscheided ja der Fisch was wirklich "gut" ist und nicht wir...


----------



## fishingexpert87 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

der bullhead soll ja eine mühlkoppe imitieren und die macht nicht viel bewgung...ist aber die absolute lieblingsspeise der bachforellen...ich fange aber auch sehr oft auf köder sie sich nicht viel bewegen und nur ein kleinen schwung von der stömung kriegen .... an manchen tage sind aber auch 2 teilige wobbler der abräumer mit viel action das  muss man halt etwas testen


----------



## Teye (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano Fahrenheit 2,18 m 10 - 35 gr
Daiwa Viento
10er Fireline Chrystal

Ich habe im Wohnzimmer den Twitching Bar ausprobiert, die Katzen sind ausgeflippt.

Gruß

Mathias

http://img69.*ih.us/img69/6109/p1040935np.jpg

http://img148.*ih.us/img148/7454/p1040937i.jpg

http://img262.*ih.us/img262/8381/p1040939l.jpg


----------



## zandi2 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachdem ich fast den ganzen Tag mit Frauchen shoppen war , durfte ich zum Abschluß noch in ein Geschäft meiner Wahl:l. So waren die Qualen|rolleyes nicht umsonst.


----------



## tobi90 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Zandi2
Was ist das ganz unten für ein Oberflächenköder ? Daiya Supido 100 ?

Kannst du schon was zur Aktion sagen und gibt es den vielleicht auch kleiner als 10cm ... vielleicht so als Alternative zum Illex Bonnie 85.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



tobi90 schrieb:


> Was ist das ganz unten für ein Oberflächenköder ? Daiya Supido 100 ?



das sind die neuen von Sänger/Iron Claw "Daiya Concept"


----------



## StefanN :) (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey Leute


da wart ihr ja ma wieder fleißig am Einkaufen  

werde wohl auch anfang nächsten Monats nochma los bisschen was kaufen...sobald das Geld da ist   


MfG Stefan


----------



## xxxtside (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heute kam endlich meine harrison vhf von robert - die aspire hatte ich mir dazu passend schon zu weihnachten gegönnt


----------



## spin89 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



eastside schrieb:


> heute kam endlich meine harrison vhf von robert - die aspire hatte ich mir dazu passend schon zu weihnachten gegönnt


 

Da wird ma ja Glatt neidisch|supergri, sehr schöne Kombi.Gruss spin89


----------



## bobbl (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was angelt man denn mit so ner schönen Combi?


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schönes Stöckchen #6


----------



## jkc (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, schön kurzer Vorgriff, so gehört das :vik:

Grüße JK


----------



## jerkfreak (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jow, leckere Kombo! #6

So langsam macht sich der Winter und die Autolosigkeit bei mir auch bemerkbar. Ich kann nicht zum Fischen, also muss ich einkaufen. :vik:

Es gab mal wieder ein schönes Täschchen für meine mitlerweile viel zu groß gewordene Kunstködersammlung.

Und weils sie so schön waren, konnte ich auch bei paar Hardbaits nicht nein sagen! #h


----------



## Mendener (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern frisch im Briefkasten :k

http://img198.*ih.us/img198/690/p1030027i.jpg


----------



## spin89 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Jow, leckere Kombo! #6
> 
> So langsam macht sich der Winter und die Autolosigkeit bei mir auch bemerkbar. Ich kann nicht zum Fischen, also muss ich einkaufen. :vik:
> 
> ...


 
Hast du die Hardbaits hier in den Kleinanzeigen geschossen zumindesten die dekas? Wenn ja warst du schneller als ich die wollte ich auch:csind sehr schöne Wobbler die du dort hastGruss spin89


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sehr schön, Mendener!

das sind Pointer, oder?


für´s hoffentlich irgendwann mal kommende Frühjahr:


----------



## jerkfreak (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spin89 schrieb:


> Hast du die Hardbaits hier in den Kleinanzeigen geschossen zumindesten die dekas? Wenn ja warst du schneller als ich die wollte ich auch:csind sehr schöne Wobbler die du dort hastGruss spin89


 
Jow, hast du richtig gesehn! Zumindest die Dekas und die Grannys, das dritte Bild is aus nem andren Forum geschossen...!


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mendener schrieb:


> Gestern frisch im Briefkasten :k
> 
> http://img198.*ih.us/img198/690/p1030027i.jpg


 


Du spinnst doch.#d
Willst du die schönen Teile von einem
Hecht zerbeissen lassen?:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> sehr schön, Mendener!
> 
> das sind Pointer, oder?
> 
> ...


 
Nummer 2: Chubby 35 "Minnow" als Suspender :q
Nummer 3: TD Shiner 60mm (aus dem ehemaligen Daiwa Japan Programm) :vik:
Nur beim ersten bin ich mir nicht sicher... Tiny Fry??

Auf jeden fall geile Baits, nummer 2+3 haben mir schon gut Fisch gebracht 

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Nummer 2: Chubby 35 "Minnow" als Suspender :q
> Nummer 3: TD Shiner 60mm (aus dem ehemaligen Daiwa Japan Programm) :vik:
> Nur beim ersten bin ich mir nicht sicher... Tiny Fry??



#r alles richtig, darfst Dir ´nen Keks nehmen! #6


----------



## Angel-Flo (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das kam alles diese Woche. :q

von Camo-Tackle


 



 

wobei auf den Bildern noch Gummifische und Gummikrebse fehlen.

von Ebay


 

na welcher ist es. :q

vom Stolli


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> #r alles richtig, darfst Dir ´nen Keks nehmen! #6


 
DANKE, bin halt Tackle-Fetischist...

Würd mir aber lieber einen der Baits nehmen 


greetz

mirco |wavey:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Boot angler schrieb:


> bin halt Tackle-Fetischist...


Mirco, dann sind wir schon zwei!


----------



## StefanN :) (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Jerkfreak


hey...schöne tasche hast dir da geholt...hab mal ne frage...

ist das ne tasche nur zum reinhängen oder sind daunter noch boxen? wenn sie nur zum reinhägen ist, wüsste ich gerne wie groß die miximale größe der köder sein darf, damit sie in die tasche passen..und wenn das auch zutrifft, würd ich gerne noch wissen wo du sie her hast..ich könnte nämlich so etwas gut für meine jerkbaits gebrauchen  



MfG Stefan


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> Mirco, dann sind wir schon zwei!


 
kriegst ne PN


----------



## jerkfreak (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



StefanN :) schrieb:


> @Jerkfreak
> 
> hey...schöne tasche hast dir da geholt...hab mal ne frage...
> 
> ...


 
Hidiho,
jow, ist eine wo du lediglich Jerks, Wobbler und große Bucktails reinhängst.

Ist jetzt mitlerweile meine 3te in der Art, die ich grad am vollmachen bin und dann gibts bei Askari noch so nen Koffer, der ist etwas niedriger, dafür mehr solcher Köcher, den hab ich noch für kleinere Jerks bis 18cm rum.

Maximalgröße der Köder is so ne Sache: Köder hängen ja an einem Drilling, daher kannste bei großen Ködern mal locker 5cm abziehn, die fürn Drilling drauf gehn. Würd ma sagen, von der Länge her sind Hardbaits bis 25cm locker drin. Ich hab bspw 10er Suicks drin hängen. Von der Größe her denk ich ist so ein Köcher etwa 5x5cm, hab bspw nen 25er Tavata (sehr flacher und hoher Köder) auch noch rein bekommen. In der jetzt gekauften Tasche hängen nur Bucktails, da ist das größte auch ein 13er Booty-Tail. Die ham 2 echt riesige Spinnerblätter, die diagonal gerade so rein gehn.

Ich hab meine Taschen einmal vom Dealer bestellen lassen und die andren beiden über Inet bestellt.

Such einfach mal nach Rozemeijer Jerk&Buck Tasche/Box oder variier da halt ma weng, dann wirst du schon fündig.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, oder du paar mehr Pics willst, meld dich mal! (gern auch per PN)

Grüßle,
Benni


----------



## StefanN :) (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@jerkfreak


danke für die schnelle antwort, werde jetzt mal googlen, muss mir unbeding auch sone taschen zuelgen, im mom hab ich die ganzen tupperboxen von muddi gebunkert ;D



Ps: Bei weiteren Fragen werde ich dir eine PN schreiben  

danke nochmal  

MfG Stefan
_________________________________________________

Jerken, ein einzigartiges Angeln!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



StefanN :) schrieb:


> @jerkfreak
> 
> 
> danke für die schnelle antwort, werde jetzt mal googlen, muss mir unbeding auch sone taschen zuelgen, im mom hab ich die ganzen tupperboxen von muddi gebunkert ;D
> ...


 
Versuch doch mal die Taschen von "Iron-Claw" da gibt es auch ne sehr geile, GROSSE Tasche für KuKö´s...

Greetz
Mirco


----------



## jerkfreak (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Weiß jetzt zwar nicht, welche aus der Serie du meinst, Mirco, aber ich finde für Jerks und große Wobbler ist für den Transport von vielen Ködern die Roze bzw baugleiche Modelle das non plus Ultra. Lediglich paar US-Teile für die Muskyfischerei die noch größer sind können da meiner Meinung nach mithalten. Finde das System extrem gut, wenn es drum geht, viele große Köder zu "lagern" und transportieren.


----------



## Hoscheck (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute,
Hatte diese Woche Geburtstag und hab diese Tasche von meiner besseren Hälfte geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## jerkfreak (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na dann nachträglich noch alles Gute!

Die sieht net schlecht aus, wasn des für eine?


----------



## Hoscheck (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,
Danke für die Glückwünsche.
Die Tasche ist aus der Bucht heisst Deltec Royal und ist inkl. 5 Kleinteileboxen und einer kleineren und einer runden.

Gruss Hoscheck


----------



## Mendener (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Nummer 2: Chubby 35 "Minnow" als Suspender :q
> Nummer 3: TD Shiner 60mm (aus dem ehemaligen Daiwa Japan Programm) :vik:
> Nur beim ersten bin ich mir nicht sicher... Tiny Fry??
> 
> ...




Nöööööööööö

Sind alle 3 Pointer 65 XD :vik:

@ j.Breithardt
Da können schön die großen Barsche dran lutschen ;-)


----------



## jerkfreak (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Schätzung war nicht auf deine Köder bezogen. Wei dass die da net hinhaut, sollte ja wohl jedem klar sein, oder!?


----------



## Mendener (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Die Schätzung war nicht auf deine Köder bezogen. Wei dass die da net hinhaut, sollte ja wohl jedem klar sein, oder!?



Klar, fand ich auch mehr als komisch. Doch hatte er etwas von Rubber Duck zitiert, der zu mir was geschrieben hatte ... und darauf geantwortet ... hahaha ... so ein Quatsch  |uhoh:

Ich will ans Wasser #q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mendener schrieb:


> Klar, fand ich auch mehr als komisch. Doch hatte er etwas von Rubber Duck zitiert, der zu mir was geschrieben hatte ... und darauf geantwortet ... hahaha ... so ein Quatsch |uhoh:
> 
> Ich will ans Wasser #q


 
Macht ja nix 

Aber das Deins Pointer waren war mir "zu einfach" 

Sind trotzdem geile Baits, fische ich auch ganz gern...


Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt zwar nicht, welche aus der Serie du meinst, Mirco, aber ich finde für Jerks und große Wobbler ist für den Transport von vielen Ködern die Roze bzw baugleiche Modelle das non plus Ultra. Lediglich paar US-Teile für die Muskyfischerei die noch größer sind können da meiner Meinung nach mithalten. Finde das System extrem gut, wenn es drum geht, viele große Köder zu "lagern" und transportieren.


 
http://raubfisch.saenger-tts.de/
Seite 76/77 Sea Tackle Bag XXL ...

Fette Tasche auch für große Wobbler, Luftlöcher im Boden, rausnehmbare Segmente...
Ist natürlich auch n "Brecher" von den Maßen aber da geht alles rein...

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## marcel1182 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Hoscheck schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Hatte diese Woche Geburtstag und hab diese Tasche von meiner besseren Hälfte geschenkt bekommen.


 
Die hab ich auch :m Top Täschlein und viel spass damit


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mendener schrieb:


> Klar, fand ich auch mehr als komisch. Doch hatte er etwas von Rubber Duck zitiert, der zu mir was geschrieben hatte ... und darauf geantwortet ... hahaha ... so ein Quatsch  |uhoh:
> 
> Ich will ans Wasser #q



Ihr seid mir doch ein lustischer Haufen!

ICH hab´s jedenfalls verstanden (hab ja AB-Erfahrung |rolleyes),
Mendener, Danke für die Info!
:m​


----------



## Tisie (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

da sind ja sehr leckere Sachen dabei #6

@Olli: Schön daß Du Deine VHF endlich in den Händen halten kannst, ist ein schmuckes Gespann mit der Aspire.

Ende letzten Jahres gab's bei mir 'ne 2500er Rarenium, Fireline- und Gummi-Nachschub (*klick* + LC Shaker und HellGies) sowie ein paar Baitcaster-Blanks (wenn man keine Ahnung hat, muß man sich ja erstmal 'nen Überblick verschaffen) 

Demnächst müßten dann auch die noch fehlenden Rutenbau-Komponenten von Mudhole sowie einige Wobbler (X-Rap + Squad Minnow) eintrudeln.

Das passende Röllchen für meinen Einstieg in die Baitcasterei liegt schon hier: Curado 201 E7 

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch auf das Ende der Eiszeit warten, damit die neuen Sachen auch mal an bzw. ins Wasser kommen |rolleyes

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## jerkfreak (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heut kam wieder ein Päkchen von einem Boardie bei mir an! :vik: Und wieder gabs paar schöne Wobbler für meine "Sammlung"...! Ich glaube, ich sollte in 2010 mal wieder vermehrt mit Wobblern fischen! :q


----------



## Bobster (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Beim unteren "Crane Bait" bricht gerne mal beim werfen die
Poly-Schaufel ab...also Vorsischt !

...kann ja bei den Ukkos weniger passieren #6

Viel Spaß und dicke Fische


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hatte gestern geb...bestell heute noch nen real bait supreme 110 nen realbait supreme 200 und nen pointer 128SP|rolleyes


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,
heute hab ich se mir geholt, Shimano Twin Power 3000 SFC.
Traumhaft und endlich hat meine Suche ein Ende. 
Und da soll einer sagen ich laber nur kacke..........

http://www.bild-upload.de/index.php?m=display&h=a5b3efc8bdfe25de031ff623351070

Wofür ich sie verwende und warum, usw. steht hier:

http://anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171139

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## TioZ (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hier mal nen paar bilder von meiner ersten baitcasting-combo für große gummis und schwere jerkbait.
gekauft wurde auf empfehlung aus nem anderen thread.
hier lang
ab nächste woche hab ich urlaub, mal schauen ob ich irgendwo nen offenes wasser finde um ausgiebig zu testen. 
anfühlen tut sich das zeugs erstmal nicht schlecht.  












mfg

TioZ


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war auch mal ein wenig einkaufen für die neue Saison. Das kam dabei raus:









|wavey:


----------



## King Wetzel (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heute war ich die rhein karte kaufen und wie das immer so ist mussten auch nen paar köder mit unter anderem 1 illex squirrel und ein illex cherry 
was haltet ihr von dem cherry ????
MFG Henry


----------



## fishingexpert87 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

japan style ist was du draus machst


----------



## er2de2 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ende Dezember und Januar war es wieder soweit den Affen zu füttern und etwas Geld unters Volk zu bringen.
Neben einigen Piketimes, Cobbs und dem aussterbendem Dekor 62 des Zam 22 gab es noch eine neue Rute eines auslaufenden Modells der Marke ABU, sowie 2 Rollen von Dawei und Shimpanski.


----------



## jerkfreak (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs heute das hier. 

Nach über einem Monat ohne Auto und langem Suchen bin ich fündig geworden und habe jetzt hoffentlich für etwas länger einen neuen Begleiter für meine Angeltouren gefunden...!


----------



## Kark (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das nenne ich mal das perfekte Angelauto!
Kannst sogar wenn es nicht zu kalt ist gemütlich drin pennen und mmmmeeeggaaa viel Tackle durch die Gegend fahren 

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs heute das hier.
> 
> Nach über einem Monat ohne Auto und langem Suchen bin ich fündig geworden und habe jetzt hoffentlich für etwas länger einen neuen Begleiter für meine Angeltouren gefunden...!




Schön, schön.#6

So`n Angelkeller auf Rädern könnte ich auch gebrauchen.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## jerkfreak (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal das perfekte Angelauto!
> Kannst sogar wenn es nicht zu kalt ist gemütlich drin pennen und mmmmeeeggaaa viel Tackle durch die Gegend fahren
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
Genau das war es ja, was ich wollte. Daher auch einen Kastenwagen und keinen "Kombi". Und auch die Kälte stört mich nicht wirklich, Liege reingestellt, warmer Schlafsack und Standheizung an, das geht dann schon!  Und auch "bisl geländegängig" ist der Gute, dank 4-Motion! #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Du bist doch irre.... 
Geile Angelkarre #6


----------



## jerkfreak (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Du bist doch irre....


 
Das is ja nix Neues und ich sehs jetzt mal als Kompliment! :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Okay #6

Ich finde die Büchse aber garnicht mal so uncool, 
wäre auch das richtige um das Boot ins Wasser zu schubsen.

Darf man fragen was man dafür so in etwas hinlegen muss? (auch gerne per PN  )


----------



## maesox (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das nenn ich ne geile Angel-Mühle!!#6
Wünsche die noch viele zig´tausend KM ohne Probleme!!!#h


----------



## jerkfreak (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> wäre auch das richtige um das Boot ins Wasser zu schubsen.


 
Daher kriegt der Gute, wenns wieder nauswärts geht auch noch ein Häkelchen hinten rangeschraubt.  Und die Scheiben getönt, muss ja nicht jeder gleich sehn, mit was für alten Ruten ich fische...! 

Und Maesox, danke für die Wünsche. Sowas kann man immer gebrauchen, nach all den alten Autos, die ich bisher gefahren bin. Der hier ist jetzt tatsächlich vom BJ her 13 Jahre jünger wie mein neuestes Auto (von 9) die ich bisher besaß (oder noch besitze). Ok, man war jung und ich gebs zu, ich stand auf so alte Autos und tus auch noch immer #6, aber für den Alltag musste jetzt einfach mal was zuverlässigeres her.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bau an das Ding! Deine Pennkiste, meine Boot und ab an den Bodden


----------



## jerkfreak (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da kömma drüber reden, Kai!


----------



## StefanN :) (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Jerkfreak

sauber, geiles auto, echt sehr geil für schöne angeltouren wirst mit sicherheit viel spaß mit haben...und wie ich gesehen habe, hast du dir wieder mal neue wobbler zugelegt ?  ukko turus sehr geile hab selber auch so welche  

MfG Stefan


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Daher kriegt der Gute, wenns wieder nauswärts geht auch noch ein Häkelchen hinten rangeschraubt.  Und die Scheiben getönt, muss ja nicht jeder gleich sehn, mit was für alten Ruten ich fische...!
> 
> Und Maesox, danke für die Wünsche. Sowas kann man immer gebrauchen, nach all den alten Autos, die ich bisher gefahren bin. Der hier ist jetzt tatsächlich vom BJ her 13 Jahre jünger wie mein neuestes Auto (von 9) die ich bisher besaß (oder noch besitze). Ok, man war jung und ich gebs zu, ich stand auf so alte Autos und tus auch noch immer #6, aber für den Alltag musste jetzt einfach mal was zuverlässigeres her.


 
Also meine drei letzten Auto´s waren VW Busse und z.ZT. fahre ich das Auto das ich meiner Frau gekauft habe...
Will aber wieder nen Bus  oder nen Männerwagen wie den Nissan Navara (oder wie dat dingens heißt) oder so...#6

Aber DIR Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner "Tackle-kiste"...


----------



## kohlie0611 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Very nice Benni, da bekommst du mit Sicherheit dein ganzes Tackle rein
Und falls es doch noch mehr wird...
http://www.bildercache.de/bild/20100121-212911-300.jpg


----------



## jerkfreak (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jow, das wär doch auch was. Andre ham Angelkoffer und Kunstködertaschen im Auto. Ich hab dann für jede Angelart einen zurechtgemachten Bus mit dem Tackle im LKW, die Idee gefällt mir auch...! 

Muss ich doch glatt mal meinen Geldbeutel fragen, was der davon hält!?


----------



## spin89 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Maln bisschen Kleinkram zum Barsche ärgern geholt, zum Glück hatte ich nicht viel Geld mit sonst wäre es sicher wieder mehr geworden...Gruss spin89


----------



## stefannn87 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spin89 schrieb:


> Maln bisschen Kleinkram zum Barsche ärgern geholt, zum Glück hatte ich nicht viel Geld mit sonst wäre es sicher wieder mehr geworden...Gruss spin89



Ah, sieht gut aus  Wollte mir in den nächsten Wochen auch mal so 20 Euro an die Seite legen um mein Krams für Barsch und Zander etwas upzugraden #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

toys for the boys...


----------



## jerkfreak (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nice ones...! #6


----------



## Dirty Old Man (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen!

Benni mein Neid fährt mit Dir^^ Ohne Schei.. geiles Angelmobil!


----------



## spin89 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



stefannn87 schrieb:


> Ah, sieht gut aus  Wollte mir in den nächsten Wochen auch mal so 20 Euro an die Seite legen um mein Krams für Barsch und Zander etwas upzugraden #6


 
Ja damit kriegt man doch schon was ich hab alles in einem nur 14euro ausgegeben


----------



## stanleyclan (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

2 schöne dinger jaaaam

@ Spin89 wo gehst du immer einkaufen? bin da ja auch in der nähe


----------



## spin89 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

unterschiedlich wenn ich viel einkaufen will fahre ich zu Angelsport Moritz nach Kaltenkirchen, ansonsten entweder zum Angelladen an der Lohmühle oder aber wenn ies bei fishermans partner gute Angebote gibt auch dort hin.
die drop shot sachen sind vom laden an der Lohmühle, die dropshot auswahl ist zwar nicht riesig aber durchaus ausreichend.gruss spin89


----------



## spinnermarv (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nach all den schönen sachen die hier gekauft wurden, hab ich nun auch endlich die passende rolle zu meiner zanderrute gefunden.
und ich muss sagen die macht ganz schön was her. farblich sowie auch vom gewicht her passend zur yabai


----------



## angelpfeife (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wirklich schöner Kombo. Vor allem die Fanta find ich ja mal richtig geil. Und mit der Rarenium scheint Shimano auch voll ins Schwarze getroffen zu haben.​


----------



## welsfaenger (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

welche Yabai ist das denn ?

Grüße


----------



## spinnermarv (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

das ist die 2,50m 15-50gr. variante.


----------



## StefanN :) (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sauber! rarenium werd ich mir auch noch zulegen!  



MfG Stefan


----------



## NTC_CarpHUnteRs (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja hab auch vor mir vielleicht zu kaufen
ich weis nur nich ob ich doch lieber länger sparen sollte auf ne Twinpower. Wobei ich denke ne Twinpower für meinen Gebrauch ???
Weil ich mir eben noch nich so sicher bin mit der ci4 Technologie


----------



## spinnermarv (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also ich hatte auf der boot auch die tp in der hand-auch schon vorher- und muss sagen, dass ich die viel zu teuer finde und nicht anders als die rarenium läuft.
alternativ habe ich noch nach der aspire geguckt, aber keinen kaufpartner gefunden, um sie im doppelpack zu kaufen.
außerdem hab ich auch aufs gewicht geguckt, da die yabai so extrem leicht ist und ne stradic zb., einfach nich dazu passt.


----------



## angelpfeife (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



NTC_CarpHUnteRs schrieb:


> Ja hab auch vor mir vielleicht zu kaufen
> ich weis nur nich ob ich doch lieber länger sparen sollte auf ne Twinpower. Wobei ich denke ne Twinpower für meinen Gebrauch ???
> Weil ich mir eben noch nich so sicher bin mit der ci4 Technologie


Die CI4 Technologie macht mir am wenigsten sorgen. Viel mehr das Alugetriebe. Dadurch ist sie halt fürs schwerere Spinnfischen mit Wobblern oder Gufis ungeeignet.


----------



## NTC_CarpHUnteRs (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja eben das meine ich sie ist schlicht und einfach noch nicht lange genug auf dem Markt.
Das kann man erst ab nächstes jahr sagen wenn sie durchgetestet wurde ob sie eine billigere Alternative zur TP ist oder nicht.
oder vl die TP CI4 noch billiger wird (was ich so schnell nicht glaube).
Die Aspire ist sicherlich die bessere Rolle aber sie gibts eben auch nicht mehr überall besonder für diesen Preis


----------



## TioZ (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

noch mal was zum drantüddern sobald sich der frost aus meinem wasser zurück gezogen hat


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spinnermarv schrieb:


> nach all den schönen sachen die hier gekauft wurden, hab ich nun auch endlich die passende rolle zu meiner zanderrute gefunden.
> und ich muss sagen die macht ganz schön was her. farblich sowie auch vom gewicht her passend zur yabai




Schöne Rolle ist dir bei der Schnur das Geld ausgegangen oder sieht es nur so aus als ob da zuwenig drauf ist.


----------



## Gemini (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die AR-C Spulen werden immer so bespult, wurde mir zumindest so gesagt dass so mit der neuen Spulenkante die besten Wurfergebnisse erzielt werden können...


----------



## jkc (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gemini schrieb:


> Die AR-C Spulen werden immer so bespult, wurde mir zumindest so gesagt dass so mit der neuen Spulenkante die besten Wurfergebnisse erzielt werden können...



Ja, klaro, bei der neuen Spulenkannte wird  die Schnur beim darüber reiben ja auch zusätzlich beschleunigt :q...

GRüße JK


----------



## Gemini (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Genau, endlich einer der es kapiert hat!!! Das ist doch das Marketing-Argument... die neue,  durch ihre Form optimierte Spulenkante ermöglicht weitere Würfe... Hört sich für mich schlüssig an, konnte es mit meiner neuen Sustain, welche genauso bespult wurde, noch nicht wirklich testen da das Geflecht immer mit Eiskristallen voll war...

Spass beiseite, ich habe Spulen genauso bespult bekommen, und nicht von 'irgendwelchen' Shops, und immer mit dem genannten Argument, welches ich wiedergegeben habe ; )


----------



## spinnermarv (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich weiß nicht ob dieses argument stimmt, aber ich habe es deshalb gemacht, da sonst am unteren rand der spule die schnur immer herunterrutscht. da ich aber nicht unterfüttert habe sollten es weit über 100m sein.


----------



## Topic (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab mir auch ma seit langem ma wieder was gegönnt.

http://img704.*ih.us/img704/8418/dsci0013d.jpg

recht schwer für nen ordentlichen preis zu bekommen Daiwa Capricorn 4500....dann gabs noch bisschen kleinkram fürs pilken.. rute steht beim freund ne quantum energy seajigger( ne ältere serie aber ungefischt) mit bis zu 180gr wg in 3,05m
jetz brauch ich nur noch ne passende schnur um die "dicken" zu ärgern
der nächsten ausfahrt steht dann so nichts mehr weg. 
aso doch |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri das blöde eis

mfg Tino


----------



## eric_d. (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir auch mal wieder was Geholt:
-Stuhl
-Gummifische


----------



## spin89 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



eric_d. schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch mal wieder was Geholt:
> -Stuhl
> -Gummifische


 

Der Haken von dem linkem Gufi sieht mir ein wenig klein aus....ansonsten schöne sachenGruss spin89


----------



## stefannn87 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute gekauft, eine Berkley Skeletor 2 in 2,70m WG 7-28
Dazu die Penn Sargus 2000 mit der neuen Whiplash 0.6 in Orange :vik:
http://www.rybalka.ua/upload/main_images/6760/07_1131898_1.jpg Die Zanderlein können kommen |rolleyes


----------



## jungangler 93 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spin89 schrieb:


> Der Haken von dem linkem Gufi sieht mir ein wenig klein aus....ansonsten schöne sachenGruss spin89


 
nene des passt schon die attakieren eh den kopf oder halt nen angstdrilling |uhoh: wenn ihr nur so weicheiräuber habt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> nene des passt schon die attakieren eh den kopf oder halt nen angstdrilling |uhoh: wenn ihr nur so weicheiräuber habt.



Meinst Du das Ernst? Ohne zusätzlichen Drilling dürfte man bei einem so montierten Gufi wirklich sehr viele Fehlbisse haben, der Haken schaut ja oben kaum aus dem Köder raus?


----------



## eric_d. (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das aufstechen des gummifisches auf den Kopf ist mir auch nen bisschen misslungen.
Der GuFi ist oben auch ein bisschen komisch gegossen.


----------



## Lorenz (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein paar Wirbel,Mepps und ein FjällRäven Hemd von Askari


----------



## sc00b (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

2x illex 4x Hart #h




[URL=http://s6.directupload.net/file/u/17927/5975kfz3_jpg.htm] 
	

[/URL]


----------



## Teye (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Stroft 500 m R2 orange
Stroft 250 m R1 hellgrau
WAKU Schnur- und Knotentester
Lansky Messerschärfset

Hoffentlich geht das Eis bald weg, ich weiß langsam nicht mehr, mit was ich mich noch beglücken kann.

Gruß

Mathias
http://img27.*ih.us/img27/6711/p1050636e.jpghttp://http://img27.*ih.us/img27/6711/p1050636e.jpg


----------



## jungangler 93 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Meinst Du das Ernst? Ohne zusätzlichen Drilling dürfte man bei einem so montierten Gufi wirklich sehr viele Fehlbisse haben, der Haken schaut ja oben kaum aus dem Köder raus?


 
also im sommer auf hecht oder barsch geht des schon. bei mir hängen am wobbler 9 von 10  am kopfdrilling, gummi fisch ich kaum. auch bei forellen ist es ähnlich, die meisten attakieren den kopf. aber wie gesagt bei vorsichtigen oder trägen räubern auf jedemfall nen angstdrilling.


----------



## Bobster (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Teye

Der WAKU Schnur-und Knotentester interessiert mich auch.

Würdest Du so nett sein und berichten ?
Spiegeln die Ergebnisse reale Knotenfestigkeitswerte ?
Für Mono und/oder Geflecht ?

Danke


----------



## angelpfeife (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> also im sommer auf hecht oder barsch geht des schon. bei mir hängen am wobbler 9 von 10  am kopfdrilling, gummi fisch ich kaum. auch bei forellen ist es ähnlich, die meisten attakieren den kopf. aber wie gesagt bei vorsichtigen oder trägen räubern auf jedemfall nen angstdrilling.


Wobblern kann man aber kaum mit Gufis vergleichen, weil es ganz andre Führungsstile sind. Bei Gufiiren kommen die Fische meist von hinten.

Edit: Der letzte Satz ist ein bisschen "misslungen"


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> also im sommer auf hecht oder barsch geht des schon. bei mir hängen am wobbler 9 von 10 am kopfdrilling,


 
Finde ich erstaunlich, das Du das so genau bestimmen kannst. Ich könnte das bei 95% meiner Fische nicht, da sie den Wobbler meistens ganz im Maul haben..


----------



## Pit der Barsch (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Finde ich erstaunlich, das Du das so genau bestimmen kannst. Ich könnte das bei 95% meiner Fische nicht, da sie den Wobbler meistens ganz im Maul haben..



|good:|good:#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Finde ich erstaunlich, das Du das so genau bestimmen kannst. Ich könnte das bei 95% meiner Fische nicht, da sie den Wobbler meistens ganz im Maul haben..




Vermutlich ist das Maul der Räuber nicht so gross dass der ganze Wobbler reingeht.:q:q



#h#h


----------



## Teye (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> @Teye
> 
> Der WAKU Schnur-und Knotentester interessiert mich auch.
> 
> ...


 
Den Schnurtester gibt es wohl in drei Größen. In Übereinstimmung zu den von mit bestellten Schnüren habe ich den Schnurtester für 0-5 kg erhalten. Das Gerät ist recht simpel aufgebaut. Die Schnur wird auf einer Achse fixiert, an der eine Kurbel befestigt ist, so erzeuft man die Spannung. Am anderen Ende des Gerätes befestigt man die Schnur, wahlweise an einem kleinen Haken (für Schlaufen) oder umwickelt einen Bolzen (zum Testen der knotenlosen Schnur). Diese Befestigungsmittel sind auf einem Schlitten montiert, der sich jetzt gegen den definierten Widerstand einer Feder beim Kurbeln auf die Achse zubewegt. Dabei schiebt der Schlitten über eine Scala, auf der in 50gr Schritten die Tragkraft der Schnur aufgemalt ist. Beim Reißen der Schnur fährt der Schlitten durch die Federkraft zurück. An der Stelle der Bruchlast verbleibt eine Markierung. Angeknotete Wirbel können genauso wie angeknotete Haken an dem einen oder anderen Befestigungsmittel befestigt werden.

Erster Praxistest erfolgte mit 0,20 mm monofiler Schnur, angegebene Tragkraft 4,20 kg. Messergebnis Ohne Knoten 4,1 kg. Mit Schlaufe je nach Schlaufentyp und angefeuchtet oder nicht zwischen 3 und 3,8 kg.

Sinnvoll ist das Gerät sicherlich, um sein Knotenkünste überprüfen zu können und um so über den Winter zu kommen.

Wenn noch mehr Infos gewünscht werden gibt es am Wochenende ein paar Fotos.

Gruß

Mathias


----------



## dainiel_ld (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so das ganze zeug kam die letzten tage an.. 1 lieferrung steht noch offen.

http://img690.*ih.us/img690/649/imgp5127.jpg


----------



## snorreausflake (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ daniel ld : wo hast denn die Krebse her und wie groß sind die?


----------



## dainiel_ld (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die hat ich direkt im laden gekauft bei fishermans partner in speyer. inkl scheren sind die 7 cm.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

isser nich süüüß?


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ohh wie putzig


----------



## BigGamer (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> isser nich süüüß?



was isser denn?|supergri

PS: Hier ist ein kleiner süßer Kollege von ihm, der, sobald Väterchen Frost seinen Griff lockert, für mich Dienst schieben darf!:q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BigGamer schrieb:


> was isser denn?|supergri



http://www.marukyu.com/eng/ecogear/premium_hb/sx40f.html


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> isser nich süüüß?


 

n Eco-Gear 48 irgendwas...  ... :q

Habbich auch schon in der Hand gehabt


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sorry, n 40ér #d

Aber sind nicht schlecht die Dinger, vor allem der Preis ist Interessant...
Ausserdem echte Rapfenkiller #6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Boot angler schrieb:


> sorry, n 40ér #d


es sei Dir verziehen! 



Boot angler schrieb:


> Ausserdem echte Rapfenkiller


na, hoffe eher auf Barschis & Forellis, sind läckerer :k


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

DAS stimmt natürlich, allerdings fische ich HIER auf Barsch eher 6cm aufwärts...
Aber die Rapfen liiieben die Dinger hier


----------



## Bassey (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> isser nich süüüß?



Sieht schick aus, wo bekomm ich solche denn her?


----------



## BigGamer (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei Camo-Tackle gibts welche


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bassey, kriegst Post!


----------



## BigGamer (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gibts nen günstigeren oder wie?
Mich pls auch beposten


----------



## chxxstxxxx (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://stores.ebay.com/Tbz-Mart hat ein paar im Sortiment.


----------



## jungangler 93 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist das Maul der Räuber nicht so gross dass der ganze Wobbler reingeht.:q:q
> 
> 
> 
> #h#h


 
ja stimmt meine 35 bachforellen, wie meine 30 barsche schlucken den 10 cm wobbler nicht bis zum wirbel:c. verdammt hatten wohl keinen hunger, auch egal. zu den hechten, an der hakenstellung konnte ich feststellen das sie meistens entweder quer oder den kopf attackiert hatten.bei mir beissen sorgar manche ins stahlvorfach, ohne witz hab ich mal im flachwasser gesehn. selbst wenn, ist es, meiner meinung nach sinnvoller einen haken in kopfnähe und einen angstdrilling am schwanz zu befestigen. bei vielen kollegen seh ich, wie der bleikopf haken in der mitte austritt und der angstdrilling, dann seitlich nen cm nach hinten versetzt angebracht ist. da bringt der nicht viel. naja auch egal, wie gesagt ich angel halt selten mit gummi auf zander und kann daher keine wirkliche aussage, für diese angelei abgeben.


----------



## Mendener (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> http://www.marukyu.com/eng/ecogear/premium_hb/sx40f.html



Hast du auch ne Lauftiefe???


----------



## chxxstxxxx (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.camo-tackle.de/premium-hard-bait-sx-40f-c-854_889_897.html


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So bei mir gabs dies hier:







Ne neue Black Arc 840






Und zwar schon etwas älter, aber trotzdem erwähnenswert, die
Daiwa Exceller 3000E







Schönen Abend noch!

LG Svenno


----------



## Angel-Flo (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei der Black Arc musst du mir mal berichten wie sie ist, wenn du sie ein paar mal gefischt hast. 
Möchte sie vllt an meiner Gufi/Zander Rute.


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Angel-Flo schrieb:


> bei der Black Arc musst du mir mal berichten wie sie ist, wenn du sie ein paar mal gefischt hast.
> Möchte sie vllt an meiner Gufi/Zander Rute.



Alles kalr, sobald die Gewässer wieder beangelbar sind, bin auch schon gespannt, wie sie zum vergleich der Red Arc ist!#6


----------



## Uwe1987 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



dainiel_ld schrieb:


> so das ganze zeug kam die letzten tage an.. 1 lieferrung steht noch offen.



nach deinem post hab ich erst noch mal in meinem "angelkeller" nachgeschaut ob noch alles da ist - habe vor kurzem auch erst ne 3000er red arc und ne shimano speedmaster ax-spinning gekauft...
und der red head husky jerk war bei meiner bestellung auch dabei, sowie mehrere kopytos (allerdings eher richtung motoroil-glitter, nicht so gelblastig...)

hatte kurzzeitig nen kleinen schreck bekommen


----------



## Tagger (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein bisschen Schmuck für die Damen und nur halb so teuer wie in D.

:q


----------



## kohlie0611 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Uhi, da weiß einer was er will und vertraut seinen Ködern, gute Wahl...#6


----------



## The fishwhisperer (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tagger schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Schmuck für die Damen und nur halb so teuer wie in D.
> 
> :q


 

Kannst du mal verraten wo du die super Teile her hast.


----------



## dainiel_ld (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Uwe1987 schrieb:


> nach deinem post hab ich erst noch mal in meinem "angelkeller" nachgeschaut ob noch alles da ist - habe vor kurzem auch erst ne 3000er red arc und ne shimano speedmaster ax-spinning gekauft...
> und der red head husky jerk war bei meiner bestellung auch dabei, sowie mehrere kopytos (allerdings eher richtung motoroil-glitter, nicht so gelblastig...)
> 
> hatte kurzzeitig nen kleinen schreck bekommen




hehe.. keine angst bei mir wurds das alte speedmaster model ohne ax  


motoroil hab ich noch paar übrig vom sommer/herbst. jetzt wollt ichs bissel farbenfroher


----------



## Tagger (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Kannst du mal verraten wo du die super Teile her hast.



3.2.1. meins .... aus England


----------



## bobbl (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Black Arc *_*
Hatte ich eben im Geschäft in der Hand, tolle Rolle.


----------



## DokSnyder (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neue Wobbler in verschiedenen Ausführungen. :l


----------



## H3ndrik (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@DokSnyder
schöne wobb's 
ist das ein DAM popper?


----------



## DokSnyder (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,

nein, die Firma heist Taipan. |kopfkrat Kannte ich auch nicht, sahen aber erfolgversprechend aus. Hab die Tage schonmal ein paar geholt und gefischt... und jetzt direkt mal aufgestockt. :q

Gruß


----------



## H3ndrik (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja stimmt, die sehen gut aus...viel erfolg..!


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@DokSnyder

Die Wobbler erinnern mich ein bisschen an Suexxes

Aber viel Erfolg damit


----------



## StefanN :) (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@doksnyder

schöne wobbler hast du dir da geholt, besonders der zweite von oben spricht mich an  


Mfg Stefan


----------



## Hinzi_ (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die unteren beiden habe ich mir auch geholt..
Laufen sehr gut muss ich sagen.
hab aber noch nichts großes mit den gefangen


----------



## NoSaint (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neueste Rute (Rolle hab ich schon länger) wobei seit etwa zwei Wochen hab ich se schon...

MB FlatBacker |stolz:


----------



## kingdingeling (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
hier meine neuesten Errungenschaften:
Für die Großen Gummis: 
Speedmaster Mort Manie 2,70 WG 50-100
Und für die kleinen Köder:
Pezon&Michel Redoutable Bass 2,10 Wg 8-20 g


----------



## jerkfreak (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auch bei mir hat sich das Wetter mal wieder durch Aufstockung der Kunstködersammlung bemerkbar gemacht...! |uhoh: In der Bucht gibts immer was zu finden. :q


----------



## BigGamer (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

MuskyMania?


----------



## Mendener (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Meine neueste Rute (Rolle hab ich schon länger) wobei seit etwa zwei Wochen hab ich se schon...
> 
> MB FlatBacker |stolz:




|schild-g !!!!!!!!!! Gib doch bitte mal einige Informationen zu der Rute ... würde mich interessieren #6

Kennst du einen Shop in Deutschland für die Steez??? Oder ist die aus Japan???

MfG


----------



## jerkfreak (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BigGamer schrieb:


> MuskyMania?


 
Auf dem linken Bild die 2 Jakes ja, der Rest ist nicht von MM...! #d


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mendener schrieb:


> Kennst du einen Shop in Deutschland für die Steez??? Oder ist die aus Japan???
> 
> MfG



Müsste die aus Japan sein, da die US Steez (die es wenn dann auch hier gibt) nicht die Steez-Logos auf dem Knobs hat.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also die jakes laufen sehr be*******n bei mir.....


----------



## NoSaint (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jup meine Steez ist ne sexy Japanerin:q, iat also die 103HL. Ich hab se allerdings aus einem Forum erstanden, jedoch neu, da der, von dem ich sie hab, die 100HL und die 103HL geordert hatte und sich für die 100HL entschieden hatte.

@Mendener, Was möchtest du denn zur Flatbacker wissen?


----------



## Mendener (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



NoSaint schrieb:


> @Mendener, Was möchtest du denn zur Flatbacker wissen?




Flat Backer ... den Rest habe ich bei schon Megabass gelesen :m 

Ich suche gerade ne schöne BC in 1/8 - 1/2oz ... aber da liegt die Flat Backer drüber. Wird wohl eine Daiko ... oder doch ne Evergreen |kopfkrat

Hab aber noch Zeit, will März/April erst bestellen ... und verheiratet wird sie mit ner Steez oder ner neuen Pixy :q

MfG


----------



## NoSaint (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hört sich gut an #6


----------



## BigGamer (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Auf dem linken Bild die 2 Jakes ja, der Rest ist nicht von MM...! #d



Das die Mepps nicht davon sind war zu vermuten:q:m


----------



## franz-xaver (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Müsste die aus Japan sein, da die US Steez (die es wenn dann auch hier gibt) nicht die Steez-Logos auf dem Knobs hat.


Ist meiner Meinung nach kein Argument dafür, dass die in Japan gekauft wurde! Wenn ein deutscher Shop die Steez im Angebot hat ist es sowieso ein Import, also entweder US oder JP Modell. In Deutschland wird z.B. auch das Japan Modell der Zillion verkauft und nicht die SHLA/SHA!
Wenn also Daiwa Deutschland eine Steez vertreiben würde, wäre es wohl auch das Japan Modell (HL/H).


----------



## NoSaint (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich versteh deinen Post grad nicht, es geht nur darum ob die Steez für den US Markt oder den Japan-Internen Markt produziert wurde, also die HL oder die HLA ist...

Zudem, durch die 98,78% Plumsangler in Deutschland gibt es keinen solchen Markt, bei dem es sich, für eine Firma wie Daiwa, lohnt speziell solch hochwertige Komponenten herzustellen und in diesem Markt anzubieten(jetzt im Punkto Baitcasting)....

Oder aderst gefragt, was ist deiner Meinung nach der Unterschied zwischen einer aus Japan Improtierten 103Hl und einer in D gekauften(bis auf den schlechteren Preis der in D gekauften)???


----------



## fishingexpert87 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Dennoch geht es darum ob die Steez für den US Markt oder den Japan-Internen Markt produziert wurde. Denn durch die 98,78% Plumsangler in Deutschland gibt es keinen solchen Markt, bei dem es sich, für eine Firma wie Daiwa, lohnt solch hochwertige Komponenten herzustellen und in diesem Markt anzubieten....
> 
> Zudem was hat es damit zutuhn wo die Rollen gekauft wurden, hier kommt es eher darauf an wo sie hergestellt wurden, in diesem Falle eben Japan...


 
hört sich so an als ob du was besseres wärst weil de so nen ding fischt....fische fangen darum gehts


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Beruhigt euch mal. Es ist egal womit und wie man fischt. Fakt ist und bleibt das der Recht hat der fängt, wie und womit sind zweitrangig, entscheidend ist ein anhaltender Erfolg, da ist es egal welche Methoden und welches Gerät zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## Walstipper (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



franz-xaver schrieb:


> Ist meiner Meinung nach kein Argument dafür, dass die in Japan gekauft wurde! Wenn ein deutscher Shop die Steez im Angebot hat ist es sowieso ein Import, also entweder US oder JP Modell. In Deutschland wird z.B. auch das Japan Modell der Zillion verkauft und nicht die SHLA/SHA!
> Wenn also Daiwa Deutschland eine Steez vertreiben würde, wäre es wohl auch das Japan Modell (HL/H).



#t

Eine Daiwa Steez, egal für welchen Markt gefertigt, wird in Japan hergestellt und ist in ihrem Leben, falls exportiert, mal irgendwo hingeschwommen.
Ob die dann neuwertig aus Timbuktu, vom Mond oder von den Klingonen gekauft wird interessiert grad niemanden.


----------



## NoSaint (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> hört sich so an als ob du was besseres wärst weil de so nen ding fischt....fische fangen darum gehts



Ich sag nicht dass ich was besseres bin, aber mich mit 0815 Kram nicht abgeben will...

Ich sags mal so, ich fang durch solches Tackle nicht mehr Fisch, aber in der Zeit wo ich nichts fange machts mir wesentlich mehr spaß  

Oder identifizierst du dich mit unseren osteuropäischen Kochtopf-Plumsanglern? Ich nicht...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mendener schrieb:


> |
> Kennst du einen Shop in Deutschland für die Steez??? Oder ist die aus Japan???



http://www.nippon-lures.com/product_info.php?info=p2039_Daiwa-Steez-100HL-Linkshand.html

Find den preis eigentlich sehr gut , außerdem hat man kein en Stress mit dem importieren und zusätzlich hat man ja sogar Garantie !


----------



## fishingexpert87 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja ist ja richtig das feeling ist schon ein anderes ,schöneres ....für mich ist tackle einfach arbeitsgerät....identifizieren tu ich mich mit mein gewässer


----------



## The fishwhisperer (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir ein paar Gufi´s gekauft.:vik:


----------



## Tisie (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gute Auswahl, Fischflüsterer #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## angelpfeife (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was hast du da für nen Müll gekauft? Ich hohl des Zeug gleich morgen ab, dass du keine Probleme damit hast:q.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Was hast du da für nen Müll gekauft? Ich hohl des Zeug gleich morgen ab, dass du keine Probleme damit hast:q.


 

Alles klar aber du mußt sie entsorgen :q:q:q


----------



## DokSnyder (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hehe nette Auswahl. 
Da kann man mal einen Hänger oder Biss verkraften ohne direkt wieder zum Händler rennen zu müssen. #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Fischflüsterer 

Was willst Du denn mit dem Schrott? Komm ich entsorge das kostenlos für Dich


----------



## The fishwhisperer (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Fischflüsterer
> 
> Was willst Du denn mit dem Schrott? Komm ich entsorge das kostenlos für Dich


 
Alles klar könnt ihr haben, angeln wollte ich eh nicht, habe sie mir nur gekauft weil ich auf Gummi stehe:q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Honeyball is watching you, ich halte jetzt lieber die Klappe


----------



## angelpfeife (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Alles klar aber du mußt sie entsorgen :q:q:q


Sorry aber ich find "daheim" nirgends bei googe maps...|kopfkrat:q


----------



## The fishwhisperer (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich find "daheim" nirgends bei googe maps...|kopfkrat:q


 

Ich wohne in Gummihausen
S-M Straße 6
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## TioZ (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die salt shaker in mahi mahi sind sahne aber als bodenbelag?! sowas gehört ins wasser


----------



## Magdeburger (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> die salt shaker in mahi mahi sind sahne aber als bodenbelag?! sowas gehört ins wasser



Die werden früher oder später auch so noch zu Bodenbelag werden. :q


----------



## xxxtside (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein paar Gufi´s gekauft.:vik:


 
junge junge - da haste aber nen ordentlichen taler gelassen :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei der Auswahl kann ja nix mehr schief gehen.#6


#a:a:s#:|pfisch:



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Leski (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Man kann sich hald nur nicht entscheiden welchen Köder man benutzen soll :q


----------



## kaizr (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das habe ich heute bei dem Händler meines Vertrauens abgeholt.

Daiwa Tournament  Airity 2508

und eine Cormoran Black Star CM 2,7m 5-18g WG


----------



## kaizr (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und diese hier:

Cormoran Black Star 9 PiF
Die fische ich an einer Daiwa Infinity Q Gummifischrute 30-60 WG


----------



## Svenno 02 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht!

Feine Sachen mal wieder


----------



## Kark (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein "paar" Gummis ist ja nett formuliert #6
Eine wirklich nette Auswahl mit vielen gefährlichen Farben...
Viel Spass mit dem Kram und nicht zu viele Hänger sonst ist der vorrat rucki zucki wieder etwas schmaler ujnd muss wieder aufgebessert werden :q

Grüße

Kark


----------



## GuidoOo (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Daaaanke...
Ich bekomm hier gerade einen mittelschweren Heulkrampf!

#6|wavey:


----------



## cren (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir gestern eine JACKSON STL PRO TWITCH´N TRICK 
mit Trigger Griff gegönnt. Auf dem Bild mit C gekennzeichnet

Mal sehen wie die sich macht......:k






Hoffentlich wird Sie diese Woche noch geliefert.....

Mfg
Sascha


----------



## Bassey (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also, heute kam die Köderbox für die Ich dem User Timmey am Donnerstag Geld überwiesen habe an und ich sag mal danke!
Ein schönes Angebot und alles klasse, ich freu mich
schon auf die nächste Spintour!

Weiter geht es nun mit den 2 Wallerruten auf die ich nun 4(!!!)
Monate gewartet habe!!! Heute kamen sie an!

2 mal YAD Granada Big Fish Waller in 3,20er länge. 12 Ringe
haben die Teile jeweils, dass nenne ich eine ordentliche
Belastungsverteilung auf dem Blank!!! :vik:


----------



## Erik_D (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute angekommen: Shimano Cardiff 301A LH


----------



## Kärnten Angler (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab nun für die neue Saison ordentlich eingekauft!

Jerk-Tackle
_handmade cts Jerkrute & RevoToro 51 HS_











Light-Tackle:
_Shimano Venegance 180L 3-14g & Shimano Exage 1000FB_






Freu mich schon aufs Ausprobieren :vik:


----------



## JonasH (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Postbote hat nun meinen Wintereinkauf vervollständigt.
Rute: Shimano Alivio BX 180L 3-14Gr WG
Rolle: ne kleine Red Arc 

Und noch ein paar kleine Spinner für Hecht und Forellchen


----------



## Tüdde (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Man, man, man, die Geräte-Branche hat ja jetzt umsatz ohne Ende gemacht :q
Peri allen Käufern... ähhh ich meine natürlich Glückwunsch!


----------



## jkc (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kärnten Angler schrieb:


> ...
> _handmade cts Jerkrute & RevoToro 51 HS_
> ...



Hi, für welche Gewichtsklasse hast Du die Combo vorgesehen? 

Glückwunsch, Grüße JKc


----------



## Kärnten Angler (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hauptsächlich 40-75g, jedoch muss die Rolle ab und zu auf einen anderen Stecken zum Schleppen mit großen Castaics.

Aber auch mit dem Blank sollten Würfe mit Jerks um die 100g drin sein!


----------



## Tisie (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,



Kärnten Angler schrieb:


> handmade cts Jerkrute ...


schöne Kombi #6 ... weißt Du, welcher Blank dafür verwendet wurde?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kärnten Angler schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich 40-75g, jedoch muss die Rolle ab und zu auf einen anderen Stecken zum Schleppen mit großen Castaics.



Da würd ch mir dann aber irgendwann noch ne 2. Rolle zulegen , die Toro wär mir viel zu schwer für sonen leichten Stock .


----------



## Kärnten Angler (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tisie schrieb:


> ... weißt Du, welcher Blank dafür verwendet wurde?



Nein, hab nur eigentlich nur die Anforderungen gestellt, sonst weiter nichts |kopfkrat 

Vielleicht kann man das mit weiteren Angaben eingrenzen:
Länge: 182-183cm
Gewicht: 102g
2-teilig



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Da würd ch mir dann aber irgendwann noch ne 2. Rolle zulegen , die Toro wär mir viel zu schwer für sonen leichten Stock .



Hab eh im Jerkbaitforum schon geschrieben, dass sowas auf jeden Fall mal anstehen wird. Und wenn solls was gutes werden wzB eine Zillion. Aber bis dahin werden mich die max. 100g Mehrgewicht auch nicht umbringen :m


----------



## Leski (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich denk mal das wird der 15-60g Blank sein da der kleinere recht weich ausfällt!


----------



## The fishwhisperer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi zusammen,

ich habe euch ja letztens meine Gummi´s vorgestellt und nun zeig ich euch womit ich die Gummi´s benutze.


----------



## spin89 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich habe euch ja letztens meine Gummi´s vorgestellt und nun zeig ich euch womit ich die Gummi´s benutze.


 

Traumkombi welche hast du genommen? die H?Gruss spin89


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

tja, bei solchen Sahnestückchen #r kann ich mit meinen neu angekommenen Wobblerkleinigkeiten nur abstinken 

da kann ich mir die Mühe mit der Bilderknipserei auch sparen...:m


----------



## The fishwhisperer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Spin89,

ich habe die H genommen und 2,70 m lang. Ist schon eine super Angel und fischt sich super#6.


LG  René#h


----------



## fishingexpert87 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

or ist das griffteil fett wie von ner brandungsrute?? oder täuscht es ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## The fishwhisperer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> or ist das griffteil fett wie von ner brandungsrute?? oder täuscht es ??? |kopfkrat


 
Hi,

nee das täuscht, sieht nur so aus.

LG  René#h


----------



## Streber (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier werden so schöne Sachen gezeigt, da will ich auch mal.

Allerdings habe ich die mir nicht selbst gekauft, sondern von meinem lieben Mann :k geschenkt bekommen:


http://i46.tinypic.com/2n21a9v.jpg













Ic









Nun freue ich mich auf besseres Wetter, damit sie dann endlich mal zum Einsatz kommt.


LG Andrea |wavey:


----------



## Striker1982 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So nachdem die Freundin meinte Sie schenkt mir diese Jahr mal nix zum Geburtstag wasµit angeln zu tun hat werd ich es mir einfach selber schenken am Fr.  


http://img218.*ih.us/img218/488/p1000586.jpgAuch wenns nicht die Billigste ist hat sie mir doch am meisten zugesagt vom Tragekomfort und den Verstaumöglichkeiten.
Da ich noch so garkeine Ahnung hab vom Fliegenfischen einfach mal dem Händler gesagt Pack ma ein paar Sachen ein die funktionieren könnten  
http://img689.*ih.us/img689/8407/p1000587v.jpg
http://img13.*ih.us/img13/475/p1000584p.jpg
Was mir an der Weste aber so garnicht gefällt sind die Retractoren schaun aus wie naja ich denk mir meinen Teil  
zum Glück hat die Chinesische eh ich mein Englische Traditionsmarke Hardy ein paar schöne im Angebot  

So mehr wahr nicht drin sonst giebts haue vin meiner holden


----------



## Nichtsnutz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

da merkt man das monatsanfang ist.alle haben wieder frischgeld.:q
sehr edel die sachen.|schild-g

mfg der nichtsnutz


----------



## grazy04 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

man da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht da wird wieder eingekauft... schickt das alles mal zu mir, ich übernehm Porto und Entsorgungskosten da sicher keiner mehr Platz hat um das alles ordentlich zu verstauen 







Da habter fein eingekauft !!!


----------



## Bassey (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> da merkt man das monatsanfang ist.alle haben wieder frischgeld.:q
> sehr edel die sachen.|schild-g
> 
> mfg der nichtsnutz



Ich bekomm immer erst Mitte des Monats Geld :q


----------



## Maurice86 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier mal meine gerade neue Errungenschft bespult mit 0.13er Power Pro




Gruß
Maurice


----------



## kaizr (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

das ist eine sowas von geile rolle, ich habe den vorgänger öfters mal gefischt, habe mich allerdings jetzt für eine tournament airity entschieden.

aber schaut richtig geil aus


----------



## Algon (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich habe euch ja letztens meine Gummi´s vorgestellt und nun zeig ich euch womit ich die Gummi´s benutze.


 
|bigeyes Neeeeiiiiiin. Bitte nicht...... will ich garnicht sehen. Biiiiittteeee.


TAAAAATTTÜÜÜÜ............

:q
MfG Algon


----------



## eric_d. (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ohhhhhh Ohhhhhh
:vik:|director:


----------



## Angel-Flo (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> |bigeyes Neeeeiiiiiin. Bitte nicht...... will ich garnicht sehen. Biiiiittteeee.
> 
> 
> TAAAAATTTÜÜÜÜ............
> ...




:q:q:q Hab ich so garnicht bemerkt. :q


----------



## The fishwhisperer (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> |bigeyes Neeeeiiiiiin. Bitte nicht...... will ich garnicht sehen. Biiiiittteeee.
> 
> 
> TAAAAATTTÜÜÜÜ............
> ...


 
AU, jetzt tut ihr mir aber unrecht :c


----------



## Hackersepp (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

OMG; Hier gehts ja ab... ein Schmuckstück nach dem anderen! Da könnte man neidisch werden |wavey:


----------



## The fishwhisperer (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich kann doch auch nichts dafür das ich ein so super ding habe um meine Gummi´s zu benutzten.

LG  René


----------



## Honeyball (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> ich habe euch ja letztens meine Gummi´s vorgestellt und nun zeig ich euch womit ich die Gummi´s benutze.



...und wir haben einen neuen Favoriten für das Monatsferkel Februar!!! :vik::vik::vik:













Aber der da fällt unter "absichtlich"


The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> ich kann doch auch nichts dafür das ich ein so super ding habe um meine Gummi´s zu benutzten.
> 
> LG  René


----------



## The fishwhisperer (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat 

wie jetzt


----------



## VWChrissi (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nabend Leuts, 
hab heute ein paar neue Köder und 200m 8kg Stroft GTP in Orange erhalten.
Auf die Schnur bin ich mal gespannt. Wird ja sehr viel positives erzählt.
Außerdem meine neue Ruten/Rollen Kombi. 
Is ne 2,70er Rocksweeper 15-50g, und ne Daiwa R´Nessa als 2500er. Fischt sich sehr Lecker das ganze, auch wenns Optisch nicht so 100% passt wie ich finde.

Sorry die Bilder sind nicht so der Hit|kopfkrat
Petri Heil Gruß Chrissi


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schnell, schneller, Rocksweeper...ich will auch so ne Rute...:k


----------



## StefanN :) (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey Leute war heute auch mal wieder shoppen 

Hab mir ein paar neue Jerks zugelegt:
http://img62.*ih.us/img62/2668/img3579o.jpg

Ausserdem musste endlich mal eine passende Tasche für meine Jerks her:
http://img222.*ih.us/img222/3208/img3580c.jpg


MfG Stefan


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich sehe schon, die Plöner See Hechte werden diesen Sommer Zahnschmerzen haben #6


----------



## holgerson (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schönes Ding Stefan!


----------



## Grundblei (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mitbringsel von der Jagd und Hund..


----------



## Teye (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn der Postmann zweimal klingelt gibt es eine

P & M concept spinning 1,95m 3-12 gr

und eine

Shimano Rarenium 2500 FA mit 6er Whiplash chrystal.

Und dazu einen kleinen Schwarm Wobbler. Die Shimano läuft gut, braucht sich vor der Aspire nicht groß zu verstecken. Bei der Schnur würde ich sagen, dass die Durchmesserangabe schlicht und einfach Betrug ist. Keine Ahnung was die gemessen haben, sicherlich nicht den Durchmesser.

Aber schon geil, die Combo wiegt zusammen unter 350 gr.


Gruß

Mathias


http://img21.*ih.us/img21/3695/05022010436.jpg


----------



## Sterni01 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir heut eine Spinnrute fürs Bellyboot - angeln gegönnt. 

Barkley Pulse 7 / 30 gr  6´6"

Leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich hier ein Bild rein bekomme ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber die Rute ist der Hammer !


----------



## GuidoOo (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



StefanN :) schrieb:


> Hey Leute war heute auch mal wieder shoppen
> 
> Hab mir ein paar neue Jerks zugelegt:
> http://img62.*ih.us/img62/2668/img3579o.jpg
> ...


Sauuuuber!
& wetten, meine Tasche hast du mir nicht mitgebracht? |kopfkrat


----------



## Bassey (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Penn Sargus 5000 zum Wallerspinnen :m


----------



## schwallinsall (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heut eine Spinnrute fürs Bellyboot - angeln gegönnt.
> 
> Berkley Pulse 7 / 30 gr  6´6"
> 
> ...


meine einteilige mit trigger ist auch der oberhammer und kostet echt nicht die welt...
Anhang anzeigen 127702


----------



## Huchenfreak (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

habe schwer gesündigt habe eine Stella 5000 FA gekauft. Schon sind 420 Euro weniger auf dem Konto...
:m irgendwie bekomm ich kein schlechtes Gewissen #6


----------



## BigGamer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@schwallinsall wie heißtn die Rolle dadrauf?


----------



## schwallinsall (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

das ist die revo S 
mit der bin ich auch äusserst zufrieden...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> habe schwer gesündigt habe eine Stella 5000 FA gekauft. Schon sind 420 Euro weniger auf dem Konto...
> :m irgendwie bekomm ich kein schlechtes Gewissen #6



Bei dem Preis auch kein Wunder:q


----------



## BigGamer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



schwallinsall schrieb:


> das ist die revo S
> mit der bin ich auch äusserst zufrieden...



waren diese spacigen Griffe serienmäßig dabei???
sehen echt schicke aus#6


----------



## schwallinsall (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ne waren sie nicht


----------



## BigGamer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

dacht ich mir
wo haste die her?


----------



## schwallinsall (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die waren noch auf der rolle bis ich mich entschlossen habe sie zu kaufen...es gibt aber noch wesentlich abgefahrene knobs als diese und die sind noch schwerer zu bekommen..da bin ich aber am ball
kork wär mal schon sehr schick


----------



## Angel-Flo (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die letzten zwei Tage kamm auch wieder mal was vom Postboten, hoffe noch auf ein Paket. 



kann mir jemand sagen was der weiße für ein Gufi ist? dachte an einen Lunker City Shaker. (Ich habe den Squirrel und den Prey in Ebay gekauft und da waren der Kopyto und der weiße noch dabei, ohne "Beschriftung". Schön, wenn man mehr für sein Geld bekommt. )


----------



## schwallinsall (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die original knobs von der revo sind mir aber in dem fall lieber..


----------



## StefanN :) (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

 


@Guido

mien jung na klar habe ich dir deine Tasche mitgebracht, allerdings hatten sie nur noch die mit 5 Boxen da, die auch in der Werbung ist.


Jungs ihr seid aber auch alle ordentlich am zuschlagen...
man man man ich will angeln! 

MfG Stefan


----------



## don rhabano (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Digger Bootskescher ...vll . zu unhandlich- wird sich erweißen.
Das Teil ist so nen Quadratmeter groß  wie die normalen Karpfenkescher.

http://img9.*ih.us/img9/7333/kescher.jpg


----------



## TioZ (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Angel-Flo schrieb:


> Die letzten zwei Tage kamm auch wieder mal was vom Postboten, hoffe noch auf ein Paket.
> 
> 
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen was der weiße für ein Gufi ist? dachte an einen Lunker City Shaker. (Ich habe den Squirrel und den Prey in Ebay gekauft und da waren der Kopyto und der weiße noch dabei, ohne "Beschriftung". Schön, wenn man mehr für sein Geld bekommt. )



jepp.. salt shaker in champagne oder chrome.. ich mag die dinger 

mfg 

TioZ


----------



## Huchenfreak (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@flo zanderkönig: Die Rolle hab ich in einem winzigen Angelgeschäft gefunden. Sie ist niegelnagelneu und läuft bombastisch. Am Anfang wollte der ca. 70jährige Verkäufer 550Euro.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Freut einen doch umso mehr, wobei der "Startpreis" nicht mal so schlecht gewesen wäre, wenn man es mit den Restbestände der FA in onlineshops begleicht...

Viel Spaß damit und dicke Fische...


----------



## Sterni01 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



schwallinsall schrieb:


> meine einteilige mit trigger ist auch der oberhammer und kostet echt nicht die welt...
> Anhang anzeigen 127702



Ich hatte die einteilige auch erst in der Hand. Aber da ich die Sperrigkeit meiner Vertikalrute (einteilig) hasse, habe ich mich dann umentschieden. 
Nimmst du die auch fürs B-Boot ?


----------



## schwallinsall (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

fast nur vom kahn aber zu land macht sie auch spaß...


----------



## Sterni01 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

und immer mit ner Multi ?
Ich kann mit den Dingern net um ! (nicht richtig)


----------



## crazyracer22 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi war auch heute auf der Jagd und Hund und habe auch ein wenig eingekauft!!!
Wollte ich eigentlich nicht da mein Tackle Dealer auch noch eine Kleinigkeit anfang der nächsten Woche für mich bekommt eine kleine Quantum PT Tour Edition.
Naja ist halt nur eine Hobby :q und man kann im Moment noch nicht mal an Wasser:v


----------



## Kark (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> und immer mit ner Multi ?
> Ich kann mit den Dingern net um ! (nicht richtig)



Keine Sorge, die Multis sind heute schon so ausgereift das jeder halbwegs normale Mensch innerhalb von wenigen Stunden mehr oder weniger sicher mit einer Multirolle umgehen kann. Und es macht wirklich richtig Spass...

Grüße
Kark


----------



## Angel-Flo (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> jepp.. salt shaker in champagne oder chrome.. ich mag die dinger
> 
> mfg
> 
> TioZ




danke für die antwort.
wollte die mir auchmal kaufen, aber naja das Geld fehlt einem halt als Schüler.


----------



## TioZ (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die teile sind aber auch schon für kleines geld zu haben.. 5 stück in der packung für 6 bis 7 euro.. also die 6".. die kleineren sind günstiger und es sind auch noch mehr in der packung. ich werfe oft mit den teilen durch die gegend und muss sagen das sie zu meinen lieblingsködern gehören. egal ob see, fluss oder bodden.. hecht barsch oder zander, ist immer nen versuch wert. besonders in "mahi mahi".. aber genug der lobhudelei, muss der angelentzug sein der da durchkommt

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|rolleyes gesammelte Werke der letzten Wochen...


----------



## GuidoOo (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> |rolleyes gesammelte Werke der letzten Wochen...



Schlimmm wenn ich sage, dass du eine unheilbare Krankheit hast? |kopfkrat#6


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schöne Teile.
Der Baby Griffon liegt bei mir auch, in genau der Farbe.
Ich hab noch nie was drauf gefangen.
Aber habe ihn auch fast nie gefischt, daher sagt das nichts aus.
Dieses Jahr wird er ausgiebiger getestet.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Schlimmm wenn ich sage, dass du eine unheilbare Krankheit hast? |kopfkrat#6



schlimm(m) ist, dass mein Dealer 5min zu Fuß entfernt ist...|uhoh:

(musst aber nicht die ganzen Bilder "mitzitieren")


----------



## BigGamer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

den Trickdarter hab ich über die Zeit zwischen den Eiszeiten testen können, der dartet echt unglaublich!


----------



## angelpfeife (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab echt gedacht ich komm dieses Jahr ohne Wintereinkäufe durch|uhoh:. Aber auf der Angelmesse Karlsruhe (die übrigens sehr enttäuschend war) bin ich dann doch schwach geworden:

1.: 2 Päckle Shaker und nen Lipgrip zum Spinnangeln
2.: Mitchell Elite Spin 2.40 15/50gr Wg.

Die Rute brauch ich eigentlich garnicht, aber als ich sie in die Hand genommen hab war es Liebe auf den ersten Blick. Das Teil ist bretthart, sau schnell und super leicht. Als ich dann auch noch 20€ Rabatt gekriegt hab weil der Verkäufer gehört hat wie ich über die Preise gemotzt hab musste sie einfach mit:q.


----------



## Evil-f (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Den Trickdarter hab ich auch. Genau in der Farbe. Ist ein echt geiles Teil.


----------



## BigGamer (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schon was damit gefangen?


----------



## Evil-f (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ettliche Barsche und ein paar kleine Hechte.


----------



## Maik90 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So ich hab mir auch mal wieder was feines gegönnt 


1. Abu Garcia Revo Toro 51 HS

2. Strike Pro Pike Range 6' -150g. 4,5 oz



http://img218.*ih.us/img218/7166/dsc00674pj.jpg


*http://img341.*ih.us/img341/4509/dsc00675u.jpg*


http://img693.*ih.us/img693/8265/dsc00680r.jpg


http://img294.*ih.us/img294/8805/dsc00682h.jpg


http://img14.*ih.us/img14/2874/dsc00684vc.jpg


----------



## grazy04 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

feine Sachen..... echt schööööön 

GuidoOo , kannste bei Deinen Zitaten die Bilder raus lassen bitte ? Das dauert jedesmal länger bis die Seite geladen ist. wär ne feine Sache!


----------



## GuidoOo (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wird gemacht, weiß auch nicht, warum ichs in letzter Zeit gemacht hab, hab mich sogar selbst drüber geärgert|kopfkrat

Trotzdem an Maik:
Schöne neue Kombo


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ maik90:
HAAHAA, ich weiß wo Du die Rute her hast  
Habe mit Dir Telefoniert bevor du die abgeholt hast


----------



## Living Dead (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schicke Combo, wo bekommt man die Strike Pro Ruten?


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei FP in Lübeck habe ich ein Modell gesehen, Maik ist das 
die gleiche Rute wie im Laden?

LG Svenno


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heute stand mal wieder packet aus amerika vor der tür...
2 wochen gewartet....jetzt entlich da.....n lucky craft real california supreme....in laser trout
dann noch n päckchen aus deutschland mit 10 kopytos in 16 cm dann n rapala skitter prop und n balzer s-curver.....
hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem s-curver? 
schaut mir nach ner recht guten kopie vom jackson real jerk aus|kopfkrat


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sind beides nur Plagiate: http://www.river2seausa.com/t/swaver.html
Jackson hat exakt keinen einzigen "eigenen" Kunstköder im Programm.


----------



## spin89 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann will ich mal, hab mir heute die Premier gegönnt und jede Menge kleinkram den ich aber net fotografiert habe, paar Gufis,Dropshot Köder +Bleie, nen 3er Mepps rig rings snaper und und und .Gruss spin89


----------



## Bassey (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

53 Wobbler ^^


----------



## Svenno 02 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spin89 schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal, hab mir heute die Premier gegönnt und jede Menge kleinkram den ich aber net fotografiert habe, paar Gufis,Dropshot Köder +Bleie, nen 3er Mepps rig rings snaper und und und .Gruss spin89



Petri zum Schmuckstück!
Was hast du da für ne Schnur drauf, und wieviel haste für die Abu ausgegeben?


----------



## GuidoOo (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Bei FP in Lübeck habe ich ein Modell gesehen, Maik ist das
> die gleiche Rute wie im Laden?
> 
> LG Svenno




Ich Antworte mal für den lieben Maik 

ja, es ist genau die Rute aus dem Shop in Lübeck von FP


----------



## spin89 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Petri zum Schmuckstück!
> Was hast du da für ne Schnur drauf, und wieviel haste für die Abu ausgegeben?


 
129Euro hat se mich gekosted und Schnur ist ne 10er climax;=Gruss spin89


----------



## BigGamer (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wowowowo gibts die neue Premier für 129 Tackos?? *hechel*


----------



## Kark (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei Moritz-Nord in Kaltenkirchen. Das 2010er Modell für 129€ und das "alte" Model sogar für 99€. Aber leider kein Versand....

Grüße

Kark


----------



## BigGamer (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gibts jemanden hier der bereit wäre eine für mich zu kaufen und zu versenden? büüütte


----------



## Kark (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Haha, viel erfolg bei der Suche....habe auch mehrfach einen Post geschrieben und jemanden gesucht....leider ohne Erfolg. Vielleicht hast du ja mehr Glück....


----------



## BigGamer (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich zahl auch 150


----------



## Evil-f (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dei Mortiz Nord gabs die letzen Monat für 129 im Angebot. Sollen angeblich auch noch ein paar haben um den Preis.  Die verschicken aber nix.


----------



## Bassey (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei Vorabüberweisung könnte ich mich breitschlagen lassen, sofern Moritz Offenbach die Rollen auch im Angebot hat...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das nenne ich mal einen feinen Zug(Angebot), klasse Bassey.#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moritz Nord (Kaltenkirchen) hat nix mit Moritz Offenbach zu tun, ganz anderes Unternehmen.

Der Moritz in OF gehört zu dem der jetzt Konkurs ist, denke mal damit ist der Laden in OF auch Geschichte.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Für 150 Tacken gibt es diese hier *[SIZE=+1]*
Revo STX-L 2010 
bei:  http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/
Ich habe meine dort auch im Angebot gekauft für damals 130 T  hat alles sehr gut funktioniert und Versandkosten sind auch im grünen Bereich, was dort noch interessant ist sind die Penn Rollen gleich auf der Startseite etwas weiter unten.
*[/SIZE]


----------



## Svenno 02 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich fahr wahrscheinlich erst wieder im März oder April kurz vor Schonzeitende vom Hecht zu KK, sonst sage ich Beschied, und ich bringe euch etwas mit, sofern ihr mir das vorweg überweist


----------



## Maik90 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die Revo STX für 150.-? holt euch doch lieber gleich die Revo Toro für 149.- so wie ich


----------



## schrauber78 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei www.angler-oase.de gibt es zur Zeit die Revo S für 120 Euronen.
Da musste ich auch erstmal zuschlagen.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was sind den bei den Revos die Unterschiede z.B. STX, SX und Toro?


----------



## Bassey (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Moritz Nord (Kaltenkirchen) hat nix mit Moritz Offenbach zu tun, ganz anderes Unternehmen.
> 
> Der Moritz in OF gehört zu dem der jetzt Konkurs ist, denke mal damit ist der Laden in OF auch Geschichte.



Noch gibt es ihn glaub ich, weißt du näheres? Evtl eine Gelegenheit für Schnäppchen aus Konkursware? :vik:


----------



## Grundblei (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Bei www-angler-oase.de gibt es zur Zeit die 2010er Revo SX für 120 Euronen.
> Da musste ich auch erstmal zuschlagen.



Ähm aktuell gibts da ne SX für 189 und ne S für 119 #c
(Die Preise beziehen sich immer auf das "Bildchen" darüber..)


----------



## schrauber78 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ups, da war mir noch das X dazugerutscht... und schon geändert.


----------



## Grundblei (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...schade eigentlich 
Ne Revo S für 119,- is wiederum nicht gerade billig..


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ROFL  ich habe die SX 2010 für 139 bekommen 



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Was sind den bei den Revos die Unterschiede z.B. STX, SX und Toro?



STX und SX 2010er Modelle sind eig fast identisch, die STX läuft so ab 7-8g die SX bei 8-9 g

TORO ist dan was für 20g und aufwärts


----------



## StefanN :) (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

 ich hab die revo premier 2010er modell für 99,99€ bekommen :>


MfG Stefan


----------



## Grundblei (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ne SX 2010 gibts bei A&M für 119..
Ne STX 2010 für 149 bei Bode
Nur leider suche ich jeweils ne HS Variante und die gibts nur bei anderen Anbietern für viel mehr


----------



## stichling-hunter (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für Original-American-Profistyle-Fischer gibts die Revo STX hier für 129 €


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Für Original-American-Profistyle-Fischer gibts die Revo STX hier für 129 €



2009er Modell



Grundblei schrieb:


> Ne SX 2010 gibts bei A&M für 119..
> Ne STX 2010 für 149 bei Bode
> Nur leider suche ich jeweils ne HS Variante und die gibts nur bei anderen Anbietern für viel mehr



Die SX ist auch nur ein 2009er Modell, zwischen 09 und 10 liegen schon ettliche Unterschiede


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Für Original-American-Profistyle-Fischer gibts die Revo STX hier für 129 €



Die drei Rechtshandmultis versucht der glaube ich schon Jahre zu verticken, denke die kann man dort noch eine weile sehen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



StefanN :) schrieb:


> ich hab die revo premier 2010er modell für 99,99€ bekommen :>
> 
> 
> MfG Stefan



KaKi ist leider ne Ecke weg von Lev... Aber die Premier ist nicht für meine Einsatzzwecke ehe nicht wirklich geeignet.


----------



## grumic81 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute,

ich hab die letzten Jahre eigentlich nur auf Karpfen und Wels geangelt. Nun will ich dieses Jahr um öfters mal ans Wasser zu kommen mehr Spinnfischen und hab mir die letzten 2 Monate etwas neue Ausrüstung dafür zugelegt.

für Zander und leichten Hechtfischen:
CTS EST 270 cm/30-70 g WG / 6+1 Fuji SIC / Rollenhalter Fuji
(Aufgebaut von Jörg Hellbrück, danke für die gute Arbeit )
Shimano Aspire 2500 FA mit Schnur PowerPro 0,15

und für´s Grobe:
Ehmanns Urian Spin
Penn Slammer 560 mit Schnur Spiderwire Code Red 0,35

Wenn noch was fehlt sagt mal Bescheid, noch bin ich nicht ganz Pleite:c


----------



## grumic81 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

und natürlich müssten auch die passenden Kunstköder her.
Wie gesagt, wenn noch was fehlt was noch unbedingt in die Boxen muss nur raus damit #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nö, passt #6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, 
Dir fehlt der hier: http://www.angeln.de/praxis/geraete/twin-fin

sonst sieht das ganz gut aus...
Ausser es gibt mal wieder "Kuh-Wiesen-Waller" auf Ansage, dann brauchst du unbedingt RIESENBLINKER :q:q:q

greetz

Mirco |wavey:


----------



## jungangler 93 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grumic81 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> und natürlich müssten auch die passenden Kunstköder her.
> Wie gesagt, wenn noch was fehlt was noch unbedingt in die Boxen muss nur raus damit #6


 
soweit alles in ordnung:m
aber ich hätte da noch nen vorschlag
http://www.nippon-lures.com/index.php?cat=c210_Water-Moccasin.html
so was fehlt auf jedem fall noch#d
aber sonst legste halt schon mal mit dem was du hast los|supergri


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mit den Blinkern von Jörg hast Du eine gute Wahl getroffen #6
Für den grossen Spinner würde ich aber einen Spinnstange empfehlen, weil der sich relativ häufig überschlagt.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn du wirklich weit werfen musst, fehlen dir noch ein paar Illex Arnauds ;-)


----------



## crazyracer22 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Morgen habe mir eine Baitcastercombo gegönnt:


----------



## kohlie0611 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schicke Rolle, das ist ne Quantum, oder?


----------



## kaizr (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grumic81 schrieb:


> wenn noch was fehlt was noch unbedingt in die Boxen muss nur raus damit



Ich würde noch ein paar Mepps Spinner einpacken.

Heute abend werd ich ein Foto mit den "meiner Meinung" nach besten machen. Ich fahre bald nach KK dann könnte ich Dir welche mitbringen, da sind die spottbillig.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



crazyracer22 schrieb:


> Morgen habe mir eine Baitcastercombo gegönnt:


Und dann hast du HEUTE schon ein Bild davon :q

(komma vergessen  )

Sieht schick aus :m

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Schicke Rolle, das ist ne Quantum, oder?



Eine Tour Edition PT wen ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Breamhunter (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grumic81 schrieb:


> für Zander und leichten Hechtfischen:
> CTS EST 270 cm/30-70 g WG / 6+1 Fuji SIC / Rollenhalter Fuji
> (Aufgebaut von Jörg Hellbrück, danke für die gute Arbeit )
> Shimano Aspire 2500 FA mit Schnur PowerPro 0,15
> ...



Glückwunsch zur Combo #6
Ich habe die gleiche Rute selber gebaut. Allerdings mit einer 4000er Aspire. Die "Lütte" hatte ich mal beim Freundlichen in der Hand. Ist mir etwas zu fummelig. 
Zu Punkt 2: Es fehlt immer was


----------



## Fishaholic (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Netter Wobbler, ist das ein Shimura?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> Netter Wobbler, ist das ein Shimura?



tippe auf ´nen "Faktor Minnow" von Hart, Farbe "T06"...............


----------



## crazyracer22 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja ist der Hart Woobler und eine Quantum PT Tour Edition!


----------



## shad75 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir,bei meinen Dealer,neuen Stoff zum Drehen geholt.
Wie sich das gehört gab es auch Mengenrabatt...


----------



## Kark (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nettes zeug zum Rollen hast du dir da zugelegt |uhoh:
Was ist das da für ein Stella Modell?

Grüße

Kark


----------



## shad75 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist ne Stella 5000 FA 
Ich glaub das Modell kam 2008 auf den Markt.
Die Rolle braucht aber noch neue Schnur,hatte sie nur zu Testzwecken bespult.


----------



## Bassey (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



shad75 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir,bei meinen Dealer,neuen Stoff zum Drehen geholt.
> Wie sich das gehört gab es auch Mengenrabatt...



Du kaufst dir ne Rolle für 700 Euronen?!


----------



## shad75 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Guter Stoff kostet eben ne Mark,sind ja auch zwei Rollen...


----------



## Bassey (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wer hat der hat ^^


----------



## Huchenfreak (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@shad: Das hast du dir eine super Rolle zugelegt!

Darf man fragen wo du sie erstanden hast? Würde evtl. auch noch eine brauchen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## shad75 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war jung und hatte das Geld.


----------



## shad75 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Huchenfreak

Ich hatte Glück und ein befreundeter Angelladenbesitzer hatte noch eine liegen.
Mußt sonst mal bei Ebay schauen,glaub da gab es auch noch welche.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



shad75 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir,bei meinen Dealer,neuen Stoff zum Drehen geholt.
> Wie sich das gehört gab es auch Mengenrabatt...


... und er war die "alte" Infinity los :q

Nee mal im Ernst geile Teile...
Fische die "alte" Infinity als 2000ér (gibt es wieder im Programm ab ca April 2010 :m:m)
Die 3000ér gibt es offiziell ja seit der XP Infinity nichtmehr...
Jetzt gibt es die Infinity Q Zaion als 3000ér...
Habe meine 2000ér auch zu nem super Kurs bekommen weil sie "alt" war :q

Viel Spass damit :m


----------



## shad75 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Boot angler
Er machte mir ein Angebot das ich nicht ablehnen konnte.
Denke schon das ich mit der Daiwa viel Spaß haben werde. Hatte sie schon des öfteren in der Hand,ist einfach ne geniale Rolle.
Die Meefos können sich warm anziehen...

@ Algon 
Ich warte auch auf den Sommer
Neues Material ist da aber weit und breit kein flüssiges Wasser zum testen,eine Schande...


----------



## Huchenfreak (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@shad: bei Ebay bin ich mir teuren rollen vorsichtig. Hab vor kurzem auch noch eine 5000er in einem miniangelshop gefunden, die gefällt mir so gut dass ich gleich nochmal eine kaufen würde.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und auch mal wieder zugeschlagen :vik:

3x Oldschool Karpfenrute fürs Ansitzangeln #:


----------



## Huchenfreak (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@torsk:
danke für deinen tip mit Norman!


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gern geschehen! 
Ich glaube das halbe BF (inkl. mir) ist bei Ihm, nicht ohne Grund #6


----------



## shad75 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Huchenfreak.
Meine war die Letzte aber ich kann mich gerne mal umschauen,bin in diversen Angelläden unterwegs.
Sollte ich noch eine finden schreib ich dich an.


----------



## Huchenfreak (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@shad 75: das wäre goil!


----------



## GuidoOo (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Top Top Top...

Hatte Heute Langeweile und hab mal meine Neujahrskäufe in die neue Tasche einsortiert...

Danke nochmal an Stefan, der sie mir gekauft hat 

http://img442.*ih.us/img442/9578/p1050121z.jpg


----------



## spin89 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Top Top Top...
> 
> Hatte Heute Langeweile und hab mal meine Neujahrskäufe in die neue Tasche einsortiert...
> 
> ...


 
Gerade mittlere die Box sieht interessant aus,hast gut eingekauft was sind die linken 3Köder in der mittleren Box für welche?gruss spin89


----------



## jkc (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, irgendwas aus dem Mann`s Programm, Giga Grub schätze ich..., wobei der ganz links net.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oXiLtDtCX4

Grüße JK


----------



## DokSnyder (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hui, läuft ja sauber dat Ding. Auch brauche!:m


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der ganz linke ist ein "Rockhopper", fische die Teile in Island, allerdings in 45cm!!!

Grüße


----------



## paul hucho (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Leute
Mal eine Frage für zwischendurch,warum holt Ihr euch z.B. dreimal den gleichen Wobbler?;+;+Da hole ich mir doch lieber drei verschiedene Modelle,oder nicht?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Weil man mit genau dem Wobbler die besten Erfahrungen gemacht hat und ihm am meisten vertraut.


----------



## Bassey (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sooo, grad mal die bei Ebay ersteigerten Wobbler bezahlt...
Gingen verdammt billig weg, denn kaum jemand hat sich getraut mitzubieten weil der als neuer Verkäufer gleich Tonnen von Sachen raushaut, die Leute trauten der Sache nicht... Aber jetzt schießen die positiven Bewertungen und ich bin froh das Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben, entweder die sind zu gebrauchen und werden gefischt oder sie sind Schrott und ich spar mit den Kauf von Weihnachtsbaumdeko dieses Jahr :vik:
Hier die 53 Wobbler und dann nochmal 3 RealBait Wobbler


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bassey schrieb:


> Hier die 53 Wobbler



|bigeyes wohaaaa! Die Flut bricht los! :m


----------



## Bassey (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> |bigeyes wohaaaa! Die Flut bricht los! :m



Das war EINE Auktion bei Ebay :m


----------



## Andy.F (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bassey schrieb:


> Sooo, grad mal die bei Ebay ersteigerten Wobbler bezahlt...
> Gingen verdammt billig weg, denn kaum jemand hat sich getraut mitzubieten weil der als neuer Verkäufer gleich Tonnen von Sachen raushaut, die Leute trauten der Sache nicht... Aber jetzt schießen die positiven Bewertungen und ich bin froh das Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben, entweder die sind zu gebrauchen und werden gefischt oder sie sind Schrott und ich spar mit den Kauf von Weihnachtsbaumdeko dieses Jahr :vik:
> Hier die 53 Wobbler und dann nochmal 3 RealBait Wobbler




Der letzte auf dem rechten Bild habe ich auch und läuft super


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heute war ´n Oldtimer im Briefkasten...


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oha, wo haste den denn aufgegriffen?


----------



## zanderohli (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano Beastmaster BX 210cm und Schimano Curado 201E7
mit 0,10er Power Pro


----------



## Barsch06 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Top Top Top...
> 
> Hatte Heute Langeweile und hab mal meine Neujahrskäufe in die neue Tasche einsortiert...
> 
> ...



Hi

sag mal was das für ne Tasche ist,danke.


----------



## Kark (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo zusammen,
bei mit gab es neben einigen Giga Grubs von Mann's auch noch dieses nette Schmuckstück für die geplante schwere Jerk-Combo.
Die Toro 51 HS soll in naher Zukunft auf einer Jerk-Club montiert werden.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## GuidoOo (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Barsch06 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> sag mal was das für ne Tasche ist,danke.



Joa, was gibts dazu zu sagen?

Ist eine Tasche von Lineaeffe.
Ich selbst hab sie bei Moritz gekauft...
soll angeblich mal 90euro gekostet haben, jetzt nur noch 30...
Boxen waren alle dabei...
Finde die echt gut, vor allem weil sie viele kleine Hilfsmittel hat 
Im aktuellen 2010er Katalog gibt es sie nicht mehr, aber noch nen paar andere.
Wenn du gucken willst:

www.lineaeffe.it


----------



## Kark (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei Decathlon gibt es eine ähnliche Tasche mit einigen netten Fächern und absolut wasserdicht. Die Tasche ist inklusive 3 Boxen und für 25€ zu haben. 
Ich benutze die Tasche selber wenn ich an den poldern oder woanders zu Fuss unterwegs bin.
Die Tasche ist wirklich top.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## SaaleFang (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich habe mir für die saison ne rute und ne rolle geleistet:
Shimano Solstace 4000FI technische daten:[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Energierolle III​​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Varispeed Pendelbewegung[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]abgeschirmtes Edelstahl-Kugellager[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]kaltgeschmiedete Aluminiumspule[/FONT]​ Dyna-Balance Superstopper​ Gummihandgriffe Fluiddrive 2​ *Gewicht: 355 g *​ *Kugellager: 3 AR B + 1 Walzenlager *​ *Schnurfassung: 0,30mm - 160m*
​ *Übersetzung: 5,7 : 1*
​[/FONT]*
*​*Rute:*
*Shimano Catana Spinning BX 270H*
​*Technische Details:*
*Modell-Bezeichnung:* Catana BX Spinning 270 M (SCATBX270M)
*Länge (m):* 2,70
*Gewicht (g):* 191
*Transportlänge (cm):* 140
*Teile:* 2
*Ringe:* 7
*Wurfgewicht (g):* 20-50g
Aero guide concept​

_____________________________________________________

I:kShimano > I'm a Shimanofreak

​​


----------



## dendrobaten2000 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heute angekommen
:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k
1. neuer 2010 

Lucky Craft Staysee 90 sp Motoroil

gruss
michael


----------



## angelpfeife (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



SaaleFang schrieb:


> ich habe mir für die saison ne rute und ne rolle geleistet:
> Shimano Solstace 4000FI technische daten:*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Energierolle III*​​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Varispeed Pendelbewegung[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]abgeschirmtes Edelstahl-Kugellager[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]kaltgeschmiedete Aluminiumspule[/FONT]​ Dyna-Balance Superstopper​ Gummihandgriffe Fluiddrive 2​ *Gewicht: 355 g *​ *Kugellager: 3 AR B + 1 Walzenlager *​ *Schnurfassung: 0,30mm - 160m*
> ​ *Übersetzung: 5,7 : 1*
> ​[/FONT]*
> ...


Die haste von A&M richtig? Die haben offensichtlich ein paar Probleme das Wort Power Roller zu übersetzen:q:q. Soll eigentlich eigentlich der Vermarktungsname des Shimano Schnurlaufröllchens sein|uhoh::q


----------



## Apoo (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir eine Shimano Technium DF BX270H und eine Shimano Technium 4000FB gegönnt.
Dazu noch einige Gummifische


----------



## Andy.F (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute bei meinem Händler eine Mantikor Exorzist 3,20 Meter -420WG und eine Penn Spinnfisher 950 |jump:

zuerst wollte ich die Warlock 90 aber die Penn war dann doch gefälliger #6.


----------



## Bobster (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Heute bei meinem Händler eine Mantikor Exorzist 3,20 Meter -420WG und eine Penn Spinnfisher 950 |jump:
> 
> zuerst wollte ich die Warlock 90 aber die Penn war dann doch gefälliger #6.


 

...hört sich an wie mittelalterliche Hexenverfolgung :q


----------



## Andy.F (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jetzt wo dus sagst 
damit kann man den Welsen den Teufel austreiben :q


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mit der Kombi garantiert!


----------



## SaaleFang (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hahahaha

meine shimaocombo ist der hammer =)))) bin total froh dass ich mir wieder was von shimano gekauft hab =D

____________________________________________________________________________
I:kShimano


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



SaaleFang schrieb:


> hahahaha
> 
> meine shimaocombo ist der hammer =)))) bin total froh dass ich mir wieder was von shimano gekauft hab =D
> 
> ...




Haste die Fotos vergessen?|kopfkrat


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## maxe-hh (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

meine neue errungenschaft daiwa exceler plus 2500 :l


----------



## Kark (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe mir auch mal eine neue Jacke gegönnt. Es handelt sich um die Rapala X-Protect kurzversion. Der erste Eindruck ist echt top. Aber (leider) aufgrund des aktuellen Wetters noch nicht ausprobiert.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


  Nach fast einem halben Jahr vergeblicher Suche gab es zu der Jacke die passende hose. Da Rapala die Produktion wohl eingestellt hat konnte kein Shop der sie nicht zufällig auf Lager hatte besorgen.
Letze Woche habe ich einen Laden in Ungarn entdeckt der sie auf Lager in der passenden Größe hatte. Von der Bestellung bis zur Ankuft genau eine Woche! Hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Bassey (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...hört sich an wie mittelalterliche Hexenverfolgung :q



Hail Satanas Apraxas :q


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Abraxas! |znaika:


----------



## sc00b (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab da auch mal wieder was...


von ebay für Norge:









vom Boardi::m





und von Tommi ::vik:





+950m PP für die Penn|wavey:


----------



## zandi2 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ein paar neue hard-baits für rapfen und forelle :k
und ein paar gummi's für die zandrino's


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

oh, netter Cherry! 10cc?


----------



## Algon (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> oh, netter Cherry! 10cc?


|kopfkrat Wie? 
Wenn Cherry, dann nur als 4cl.

MfG Algon


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

na, denn Prost, Algon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




´n lecker Cherry* und dabei schön 10cc "I´m not in love" hören, wa? :g:q:q





​*Sherry oder Eckes Edelkirsch?|kopfkrat


----------



## Lorenz (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*





:g


----------



## zandi2 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@rubber duck: nö , ein normaler cherry 44 :#2:


----------



## Eddisan (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Lorenz
wo hast du so schöne Wobbler gekauft? Sie stehen bei mir schon lange auf der Liste.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Daiwa Bradia 2500 mit Twitching Hornet 2,10, Wurfgewicht im Bereich 8 - 20 (25)g

Grade schlecht zu fotografieren weil ich nur Kunstlicht habe, aber die Bradia passt optisch prima zur Hornet... Jetzt noch ne schöne Stroft drauf... :l

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen: Das wird meine neue Auto-Spinncombo, sprich das ist die Rute die immer im Kofferraum liegt, dazu eine kleine Tasche mit Spinnern Größe 2-4, Kleineren Blinkern und ein paar kleinen Twitchwobblern, und wenn es die Arbeit zulässt mache ich dann einen kurzen Stop an den Flüssen oder Seen in der Umgebung für die ich einen Schein habe....

Eigentlich fast zu schade, aber der Blank ist einfach toll, ganz leichter Aufbau mit PacBay Minima Titanium und dazu die Bradia die Tacklewarehouse grade abverkauft hat - da konnte ich nicht widerstehen. :m


----------



## daci7 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen: Das wird meine neue Auto-Spinncombo, sprich das ist die Rute die immer im Kofferraum liegt, dazu eine kleine Tasche mit Spinnern Größe 2-4, Kleineren Blinkern und ein paar kleinen Twitchwobblern[...]



wo stellst n du dein auto immer ab, wenn man fragen darf :g
schönes geschirr!#6


----------



## Lorenz (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Eddisan schrieb:


> @Lorenz
> wo hast du so schöne Wobbler gekauft? Sie stehen bei mir schon lange auf der Liste.



ebay.com
~43 inkl Versand
ilovehardbait


----------



## Eddisan (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Lorenz
" - 43 inkl Versand"  - sehr guter Preis ,genau so wie der Wahl#6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zandi2 schrieb:


> @rubber duck: nö , ein normaler cherry 44 :#2:



thanxs! #h


----------



## megger (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Stefan:

Von wo sind denn die Titnium-Slim-Sic? Die Slim-Sics gibt´s ja bei Tackle24, sn d die Titanium auch von dort? Den Blank wirst du ja wahrscheinlich bei Mad gekauft haben.

Danke!!

Megger


----------



## zandi2 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

der postbote ist momentan sehr fleißig :q
hat mir eben noch ein päckchen aus der bucht gebracht
kann mir jemand den namen der beiden unteren köder auf der rechten seite nennen ? die restlichen 4 sind mir bekannt , nur die beide kenn ich nicht#c


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hm....du weist nich den namen von dem zeug des du bestellst? müsste ja eig im internet dabei stehn oder nich?|kopfkrat


----------



## taxel (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Daiwa Bradia 2500 mit Twitching Hornet 2,10, Wurfgewicht im Bereich 8 - 20 (25)g
> 
> Grade schlecht zu fotografieren weil ich nur Kunstlicht habe, aber die Bradia passt optisch prima zur Hornet... Jetzt noch ne schöne Stroft drauf... :l
> 
> ...



Sehr schick. Die macht garantiert Spaß. Dazu jetzt noch eine Stroft S1 :m


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schickes Teil Stefan, aaaaaber, an die Bradia muß noch nen APE würdiger Knob dran


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Axel, die R1 wird es tun müssen...

Bei der S1 kommt die Schnur ja dann teurer als die Rolle...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So hab auch nochmal schnell zugeschlagen:





Jetzt muß die Saison aber mal langsam anfangen |uhoh:


----------



## Bassey (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

40 Kilo Heilbuttpellets
Filetiermesser
Hakenkorken ^^
2 mal 270 Meter 22er geflochtene
1 mal 270 Meter 16er geflochtene

Bilder gibbet dann auch wieder wenn Zeug da is... :vik:

Morgen dürften dann erstmal Bilder von neuen Ruten und meinen 53 ersteigerten Wobblern kommen |bigeyes 

:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## King Wetzel (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo ihr Kaufwütigen|wavey:
Der postboote hat mich heute endlich mal besucht:m
ist ne Okuma San Juan:l, 2 buster jerks(15/10cm):kund nen salmo perch:k 
bestellt hab ich bei fishing mart.pl und ich kann euch agen das war nicht das letzte mal #6
MFG Henry


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> bestellt hab ich bei fishing mart.pl


na, dann hat die Story ja ein Happy-End gefunden...:m


----------



## kohlie0611 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schick schick, nur die schnurführung von der okuma macht mir angst...


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch zum neuen Spielzeug #6


----------



## grazy04 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bassey schrieb:


> 40 Kilo Heilbuttpellets
> Filetiermesser
> Hakenkorken ^^
> 2 mal 270 Meter 22er geflochtene
> ...




40Kilo Pellets, 53 Wobbler.... schmeist Du damit solange nach den Fischen bis sie freiwillig im Kescher landen ?? :q :q :q und was bitte sind Hakenkorken? Steh grad auffen Schlauch... |kopfkrat


----------



## Bassey (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> 40Kilo Pellets, 53 Wobbler.... schmeist Du damit solange nach den Fischen bis sie freiwillig im Kescher landen ?? :q :q :q und was bitte sind Hakenkorken? Steh grad auffen Schlauch... |kopfkrat



Nee, die Pellets sind für das ganze Jahr gedacht, von daher isses garnich soviel...

Die Wobbler habe ich bei ebay für 66 Euro geschossen, weil sich keiner getraut hat bei nem Verkäufer mit erst 2 Bewertungen so ein riesen Paket zu kaufen...
Von den Wobblern sind manche aber auch vielfach  in dem Paket, weshalb ich auch so manch einen dann auch hier im Anglerboard veräußern werde...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> 53 Wobbler....


so was benutzt man zum ANFÜTTERN!:m


----------



## King Wetzel (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo leute|wavey:
Also die okuma ist total geil :lnur die ist nen bischen schwer aber dann muss ich halt mal nen bischen mehr angeln gehen:vik::vik::vik:
MFG Henry


----------



## AdamLatte (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hallo leute....
ich hab auch mal wieder zugeschlagen....
einen jackson real jerk 120mm und einen LC staysee 90SP...
zum kauf des jacksons hat mich meine freundin ermutigt 

gruss marcel


----------



## AdamLatte (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> heute war ´n Oldtimer im Briefkasten...




von denen müsst ich glaub auch noch welche haben... :q

gruss marcel


----------



## Bassey (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eben war der DPD da!!!

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die das wirklich schickt weil's so billig war dann bei der Auktion!!!

53 Wobbler und 3 real Shads!!! :vik:
Mal schauen ob die anderen 3 Paketdienste noch kommen #6


----------



## Bassey (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wird sich zeigen, sieht mir aber nicht nach absoluter Billigware aus, habe mir die Wobbler schon angesehen eben...

Ich denke mal die hälfte werde ich hier veräußern, da viele doppelt oder gar vierfach dabei sind...


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bassey schrieb:


> Wird sich zeigen, sieht mir aber nicht nach absoluter Billigware aus, habe mir die Wobbler schon angesehen eben...
> 
> Ich denke mal die hälfte werde ich hier veräußern, da viele doppelt oder gar vierfach dabei sind...




Fein.:q

66€ / 53Wobbler = *1,25 pro Stück*.:q:q

Die wirste bestimmt los.#6



:q:q:q


----------



## Hoscheck (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute,
Hab heut auch mal wieder ein wenig eingekauft:

Rute :Berkley Cherrywood 1,80m
Rolle :Rozemeijer Chronotech 150
und noch ein paar Spinner und Wobbler.

Gruss Hoscheck


----------



## StefanN :) (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@hoscheck 


da hast dir aber ne schöne rute für die barschangelei gekauft 

MfG Stefan


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab jetzt den Führerschein und bin sofort mal an die Mosel und hab mir nen Jahresschein gekauft!:l



Die Saison kann kommen!:vik:


----------



## Bobster (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na, das war ja dann ein besonderer Tag für Dich.

Petri an die Mosel.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

da ich grad bei mienem opa in köln bin dacht ich mir ich muss mit ihm mal gleich zum fishermans partner fahren:q
er hat gesagt ich soll mmir ne rute aussuchenn.....wollte mir eig erst ne jerkrute von jackson holen...sah aber die cormoran black bull HC und iwie hab ich mich in sie verliebt|kopfkrat hab sie dann für 45 tacken mitgenommen.....40-80 gramm......PERFEKT:m
fotografier sie dann nachher noch und poste dann noch paar bildchen:m
kann mir noch jemand ne rolle empfeheln? sollte nich über die 100 euro gehn da ich noch ''jerkanfänger'' bin:q


----------



## NTC_CarpHUnteRs (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eine Technium Fb
würde ungefähr auf 100 Euro hinkommen


----------



## Bobster (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

....auch 'ne Kleinigkeit erworben.

ZipBait ZBL System Minnow 15 HD-F
37,5g
Bassday SM Drift Twitcher 100S
19g


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

naja auf die jerke würd ich lieber ne multi haben  ich glaub staionär mit trigger grif kommt komisch:q


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fabi123 schrieb:


> da ich grad bei mienem opa in köln bin dacht ich mir ich muss mit ihm mal gleich zum fishermans partner fahren:q
> er hat gesagt ich soll mmir ne rute aussuchenn.....wollte mir eig erst ne jerkrute von jackson holen...sah aber die cormoran black bull HC und iwie hab ich mich in sie verliebt|kopfkrat hab sie dann für 45 tacken mitgenommen.....40-80 gramm......PERFEKT:m
> fotografier sie dann nachher noch und poste dann noch paar bildchen:m
> kann mir noch jemand ne rolle empfeheln? sollte nich über die 100 euro gehn da ich noch ''jerkanfänger'' bin:q



Shimi Cardiff 200/201


----------



## oolfxxx (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Bobstar: Hehe schöne Köder. Hastdu die an die Wand "genadelt"?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@denni_Lo: hab ich mir auch schon überlegt....aber is die rolle nich zu groß?


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nee, passt schon  20-100 g das ist der Bereich der Cardiff. Alternativ kannst auch eine Abu C3 ansehen.


----------



## schrauber78 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich könnte mir aber auch die ABU Eon vorstellen...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hier noch die rute (sorry für die schlechten bilder aber ich hatte fast keine zeit:g) als ich dann heute noch nach ner passenden rolle suchte und keine gefunden hab dacht ich mir ich kann ned leer aus dem laden rausgehn....dann noch 2 wobbler im angebot mitgenommen:m
der untere is geil...hab noch keinen wobbler so rasseln hören...


----------



## kohlie0611 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Shimi Cardiff 200/201


 
mhhh, das mit den Cardriffs ist leider auch nicht das Optimum meiner Meinung nach, die Schnurführung ist wohl nicht aus Metall wie es z.B. bei einer C3 4601 der Fall ist, nach kützerer Zeit hat diese soviel spiel durch die Schläge beim Jerken das sie auf der Antriebsschnecke hin und her wackelt wie ein Lämmerschwanz, dieses läßt sich irgendwann auch nicht mehr durch die Justierschraube an der Schnurfürung beheben...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe ich mir letzte Woche gegönnt, hauptsächlich fürs Bootfischen wenn es noch kalt ist. Material und Verarbeitung wirklich gut und zur Zeit gibt es einen guten Preis bei:

http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_....html&XTCsid=1154be08985c88d3cb10ddbd113bf9e3

mit zwei 30gr. Bleien auch noch Versandkosten frei. Preise bei anderen Händlern zwischen 89,00 und 139,00 Euro.

*Sehr Positiv*, zwei Tage nach der Bestellung bei mir, toller Service.


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ meinZander 
Ja ja der Marc hat sich eine echt fähige Mannschaft zusammengestellt, die alle Online-Bestellungen schnellstmöglich bearbeiten und auch noch "nervige" Kunden wie mich und ihre Sonderwünsche in Sachen Köder befriedigen.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich suche zur Zeit auch noch einen guten Psychologen oder besser gleich eine gute Psychoklinik oder Herr lass es wärmer werden damit ich nichts kaufen muss sondern am See sitze.

Zum zweiten Bild sei gesagt dass ich die beiden geflochtenen Schnüre nicht gekauft habe sondern sie auf meine Beschwerde hin von der Firma Berkley als Entschädigung für ihre missratene Whiplash bekommen habe.

Dieses Wochenende bin ich erst bei einer Viento und einem andern Tite-Lok Rutenhalter, für meine Verhältnisse ein ruhiges Wochenende^^


----------



## spin89 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Ich suche zur Zeit auch noch einen guten Psychologen oder besser gleich eine gute Psychoklinik oder Herr lass es wärmer werden damit ich nichts kaufen muss sondern am See sitze.
> 
> Zum zweiten Bild sei gesagt dass ich die beiden geflochtenen Schnüre nicht gekauft habe sondern sie auf meine Beschwerde hin von der Firma Berkley als Entschädigung für ihre missratene Whiplash bekommen habe.
> 
> Dieses Wochenende bin ich erst bei einer Viento und einem andern Tite-Lok Rutenhalter, für meine Verhältnisse ein ruhiges Wochenende^^


 
Schöne Sachen hast du da. Na mensch gleich 2ma schnüre als Entschädigung da kannst dich ja nicht beschweren. Was war denn mit der Whipflash?Gruss spin89


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@spin89
habe ganz stolz meine, damals neue Revo bespult und dann am See gemerkt dass wenn ich auswerfe ich fast den Spulenkern sehe|krach:. Da dachte ich hm werfe ich wirklich 130m weit? Also mal einfach am Ufer die Schnur ausgemessen mit der Schritttechnik und festgestellt dass ich nur auf fünfig komme, und es lag nicht an meiner Schrittlänge. Den Mist direkt von der  Rolle gezogen und direkt in ein Päckchen gepackt und an Berkley verschickt, natürlich mit einem netten Brief. Worauf sie mir diese beiden Schnüre zurück geschickt haben, Ebayfutter. In der Zwischenzeit bin ich von der Power Pro überzeugt die für mich um ein vielfaches besser ist, als dass dicke Drachen- oder Ankerseil.


----------



## Carp-Riots (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so hier mal ein paar meiner Anschaffungen in denn letzten Wochen um für denn 15.5 gerüstet zu sein...

n paar Sänger Gummifische und Kopytos für die Elbe
Harry Marry´s zum vertikal angeln 
n paar Wobbler für barsch und hecht 
und die Lunker City Bestellung ist auch eingetroffen mit Hellgies und Fin S


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schöne zusammenstellung!

Hast du die übers Internet gekauft oder vom Angelladen "um die Ecke"?


----------



## bertman (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne zusammenstellung!
> 
> Hast du die übers Internet gekauft oder vom Angelladen "um die Ecke"?




Würd mich auch interessieren! Wo bekommt man die Köder in so kleinen Mengen her?

Gruss Robert


----------



## StefanN :) (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sauber jungs!


MfG Stefan


----------



## Felipe95 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Carp-Riots:

Hi,

in welcher Größe verwendest du die Hellgies und Fin-S Fish`s ???Ich möchte mir die noch bestellen für Barsch und Zander zum Drop Shotten, weiß aber nicht welche größe ich nehmen soll und evtl. kannst du mir ja noch ein paar Farben empfehlen ???

Vielen Dank im Voraus !

MfG Felix


----------



## Boddenangler27 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich nehme zum Drop Shoten immer die 4er Größe von Lunker City sind optimal dafür.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Carp-Riots
Schöne Gummis, wo hast du die gekauft#6?

Meine Viento ist aus den Staaten, vom TackleWarehouse.


----------



## grazy04 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

naja die Langeweile:

http://img689.*ih.us/img689/435/24022010169.jpg
http://img535.*ih.us/img535/4845/24022010168.jpg
http://img198.*ih.us/img198/5816/24022010167.jpg
http://img198.*ih.us/img198/9906/24022010173.jpg
http://img16.*ih.us/img16/5193/24022010166.jpg


----------



## Carp-Riots (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

das sind hellgies in der grösse 3 also 7,5 cm und in 5 12,5 cm 
die fin s 2,5 6 cm und 4 also 10cm 
für meine bedürfnisse reicht das vollkommen aus!!!
und wie gesagt die hellgies sind bestellt der rest zusammen gekauft im laden "um die ecke"!


----------



## Buxte (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Carp-Riots schrieb:


> das sind hellgies in der grösse 3 also 7,5 cm und in 5 12,5 cm
> die fin s 2,5 6 cm und 4 also 10cm
> für meine bedürfnisse reicht das vollkommen aus!!!
> und wie gesagt die hellgies sind bestellt der rest zusammen gekauft im laden "um die ecke"!


 
schon denn Erfahrung mit hellgies?
Wenn ja, womit und wie führst du sie?


----------



## Carp-Riots (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab letztes Jahr mit denn angefangen, und sie am drop shot und texas rig gefischt!hab überwieget auf barsch damit geangelt und auch gefangen! kann die nur empfehlen!kein reise auf dem bild aber n kleines beweisfoto


----------



## sporty (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@grazy04:

Uiiiii, woher hast Du denn diesen wunderbaren regenbogenfarbenen Kopyto auf dem ersten Bild? Und die zwei darüber auf der Schachtel sehen auch sehr interessant aus...

Gruß

Olli


----------



## grazy04 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

der ist wohl ne "Fehlfarbe" eigentlich soillte das Grün-Glitter-Blau sein, was aber auf den Beispielbildern anders ausschaut. Die beiden anderen sind Schwarz-Glitter und Schwarz-Rot-Glitter, der orangene auf Bild 4 wo nur der Schwanz zu sehen ist is auch cool, wenn man den gegen das Licht hält isser extrem pink..... was für die andere Seite.

die Kopytos sind alle aus der Gummitanke


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Duck Am besten wär es ich komm gleich mal bei längs und hol dem Plastekram ab, bevor du davon noch enttäuscht wirst. :m


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ooochh.....|kopfkrat.....nööööö!


----------



## Algon (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gummiläuse?|kopfkrat:q


MfG Algon


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> Jaaa ne is klar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du bist und bleibst n Suchti wie ICH!!!!!

Kategorie C :q


----------



## Bobster (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Alter Schwede, da haste Dir ja wieder mal was gegönnt #6 
Am besten sind natürlich die  :qhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woodlouse:q
Klasse !

...kannste bestimmt gut werfen...
oder den Rhein runter treiben lassen.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe ich mir letzte Woche gegönnt, und heute von der Post geholt. Und in den USA habe ich gestern noch zwei Down East erkämpft, D-10er. Ich glaube ich sollte mein I-net sperren lassen, noch ein Bootsrutenhalter und ich passe vom Gewicht her nicht mehr aufs Boot:q.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...kannste bestimmt gut werfen...



hmmm, ich glaub, werfen lassen sich die Dinger kaum, aber ich hab da so meine Pläne... 
runter treiben lassen: genau! Aber nicht den Rhein... will Forellen, und zwar keine "Puff-"Forellen!
das witzige ist ja, dass die Teile schwimmen!




@Boot angler: Mirco, meine Finanzverwaltung meint, ich sollte jetzt mal aufhören mit der Sucht... |smash:


----------



## Algon (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> @Boot angler: Mirco, meine Finanzverwaltung meint, ich sollte jetzt mal aufhören mit der Sucht... |smash:


Da ist meine schon längst drüber weg. Sie hat sich damit abgefunden, das Ihr Mann sehr, sehr, krank ist......|rolleyes

:q
MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> Da ist meine schon längst drüber weg. Sie hat sich damit abgefunden, das Ihr Mann sehr, sehr, krank ist......|rolleyes
> 
> :q
> MfG Algon




Da hat sie sich die letzten fast hundert Jahre dran gewöhnt , Wa Opa.:q:q

Wie war es eigentlich damals?


:q:q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

(räusper...)
mit "Finanzverwaltung" meinte _ich _meine Bank, Kontoauszüge sprechen kalte, klare, harte Worte :c

hätt´ ich eine Finanzverwaltung @home, hach, _dat _würd wat werden...


----------



## Algon (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da hat sie sich die letzten fast hundert Jahre dran gewöhnt , Wa Opa.:q:q
> 
> Wie war es eigentlich damals?
> 
> ...



meinst Du damals, als wir Pfütze noch mit O geschrieben haben.... 




mmmh. wie war das noch|kopfkrat .....








Keine Ahnung ist zu lange her.:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> (räusper...)
> mit "Finanzverwaltung" meinte _ich _meine Bank, Kontoauszüge sprechen kalte, klare, harte Worte :c



mmmh,|kopfkrat, zahlt sowas nicht die Krankenkasse?:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> mmmh,|kopfkrat, zahlt sowas nicht die Krankenkasse?:q
> 
> MfG Algon



Bei solch chronischen Zwangshandlungen sollte man ruhig mal nachfragen.:m


|wavey::q:q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> mmmh,|kopfkrat, zahlt sowas nicht die Krankenkasse?:q





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei solch chronischen Zwangshandlungen  sollte man ruhig mal nachfragen.:m



|bigeyes|bigeyes - aber wenn nur "Ersatzprodukte", so von Bahlsen oder Cormoranski* :q:q
(*bittenichtsoganzernstnehmen)


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nur wenn man Privatversichert ist, sagte mir eben die Dame von der Barmerhoteline.


----------



## Lorenz (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein bissel was zum Schonzeit-überbrücken...


----------



## sporty (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> der ist wohl ne "Fehlfarbe" eigentlich soillte das Grün-Glitter-Blau sein, was aber auf den Beispielbildern anders ausschaut. Die beiden anderen sind Schwarz-Glitter und Schwarz-Rot-Glitter, der orangene auf Bild 4 wo nur der Schwanz zu sehen ist is auch cool, wenn man den gegen das Licht hält isser extrem pink..... was für die andere Seite.
> 
> die Kopytos sind alle aus der Gummitanke



Danke!


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dank des sensationellen Domäne Angebotes der letzten Woche und dem immer lauter werdenden Ruf des Tackleaffen wurden heute meine zwei Zanderpeitschen *geupdated* und haben frische Rollen bekommen. :l


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Torsk_NI
feine Röllchen und die Arc passt an den Stecken wie hingewachsen, samt Schnur. Sei froh dass du nicht zu der Fraktion, wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das Leben, gehörst.
Glückwunsch.|wavey:


----------



## Lorenz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab die Woche ein Buff gekauft und heute ist noch eins gekommen.

Das sind so nahtlose "Stoff-Schläuche" die man z.B. zum Stirn-/Haarband zusammenrollen kann (u.a. für die langhaarigen unter uns),als Schal,Kopfbedeckung,Gesichtsschutz (für den Winter/Hochsommer) usw. nutzen kann! Eine tolle Sache!
Ich werde sie ausgiebig testen und dann vielleicht Ende der Saison mal sowas wie eine "Produktvorstellung" machen.


Dafür das es nur so ein dünnes (atmungsaktives!) Stück Stoff ist,halten sie Kälte und Wind anscheind gut ab.Ich hab das eine gestern mal als Schal und Gesichtsschutz zum nächtlichen Joggen durch den noch immer verschneiten Wald genommen #6


----------



## fishingexpert87 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hy lorenz woher hast du die haken an der seite selbst gebunden?? 

die drillinge oden fische ich auch sind jud



Lorenz schrieb:


> Ich hab die Woche ein Buff gekauft und heute ist noch eins gekommen.
> 
> Das sind so nahtlose "Stoff-Schläuche" die man z.B. zum Stirn-/Haarband zusammenrollen kann (u.a. für die langhaarigen unter uns),als Schal,Kopfbedeckung,Gesichtsschutz (für den Winter/Hochsommer) usw. nutzen kann! Eine tolle Sache!
> Ich werde sie ausgiebig testen und dann vielleicht Ende der Saison mal sowas wie eine "Produktvorstellung" machen.
> ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> die Arc passt an den Stecken wie hingewachsen, samt Schnur.



Erwischt! 

Ich bin eigentlich kein Freund von der roten Schnur 
aber hier musste es wegen der Optik einfach sein! :g

Die Aktion lief ja nur sehr kurz, ich hatte das Glück in der
Kaffeepause mal schnell die Emails gecheckt und somit 
den Newsletter gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Lorenz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi


fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> woher hast du die haken an der seite selbst gebunden??



Scroll mal auf dieser Seite nach oben und klick auf das kleine Bild das ich eingestellt habe :g


update:


----------



## fishingexpert87 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ist das das binde material?!?! dachte ich mir schon aber war mir net sicher


----------



## Lorenz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> ist das das binde material?!?! dachte ich mir schon aber war mir net sicher



Das sind zwei Hahnensattel,quasi ein Stück (gefärbter) Hahn(-nacken?) mit diversen Federn dran.Einen roten habe ich auch noch.Kostenpunkt 3-5 Euro.

Dazu Crystal Flash (das funkelnde Synthetikmaterial).Das Original ist ziemlich teuer.Das von baker macht aber auch einen vernünftigen Eindruck (<2,-).Mit "Zonker-"/Kaninchenstreifen werde ich auch noch experimentieren...


----------



## fishingexpert87 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

gefällt mir was de da gemacht hast ....machst du dir sicherlich an die wobbler oder?? sieht sehr geil aus die action im wasser!! und bringt mehr fisch


----------



## Lorenz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> ...machst du dir sicherlich an die wobbler oder?? sieht sehr geil aus die action im wasser!!



Jo,für Wobbler!

Für Spinner werde ich mir auch noch einige basteln (die Schonzeit ist ja noch lang genug ).Auch mal mit nochmehr Material für mehr Volumen! 

Ich bin gespannt auf die ersten Tests :g


----------



## fishingexpert87 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

naja auf forelle gehts bald los !!!! am 1.april bei dir doch sicher auch oder??


----------



## Lorenz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> naja auf forelle gehts bald los !!!! am 1.april bei dir doch sicher auch oder??


1.2.-30.4 allgemeines Raubfischverbot...

Ende März/Anfang April werde ich aber für ein paar Tage in RLP bei meinen Eltern sein und dem Rhein einen Besuch abstatten und sei es nur mit Sbirp/Vorblei und Streamer auf Rapfen :g


----------



## fishingexpert87 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

kommste mal rum da fahrmer mal auf big trouts wohnst doch um de ecke


----------



## Lorenz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> kommste mal rum da fahrmer mal auf big trouts wohnst doch um de ecke


Danke für das Angebot,ich behalts mal im Kopf! Im April hab ich auch genug Zeit.
Sind das dann VDSF Gewässer?


----------



## King Wetzel (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute|wavey:
Also die Buff´s sind echt der hammer#6 hab eines jetzt seit ca 3 jahren im einsatz und ich bin sehr sehr sehr zufrieden meistens benutze ich das im winter und tu mir das über mund und nase oder einfach als halstuch:g


----------



## fishingexpert87 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

meist dav gewässer wo ich fische...das eine gewässer befische ich dieses  jahr vom boot aus auf salmos 15meter breiter fluß und 2 kleinere flüsse bewate ich |wavey:



Lorenz schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot,ich behalts mal im Kopf! Im April hab ich auch genug Zeit.
> Sind das dann VDSF Gewässer?


----------



## senner (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

dank meines auslandssemester in kalifornien kann ich mich ziemlich günstig mit tackle eindecken, hier die ergebnisse der letzten woche: 







ein paar live pointer MR und SP, die im vergleich zu deutschland lächerlich wenig kosten..und ein paar pointer etc. dazu gabs ne stradic 2500 FI und eine 5000 FI, bestückt mit PowerPro. :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lecker #6


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ senner: darf man fragen wieviel du dafür losgeworden bist ?  hättest mir ruhig was mitnehmen können


----------



## Theo254 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also ich war gestern auf der angelmesse in lingen
und habe mir dort eine neue spinnrute gekauft

cormoran black bull s 
270cm 8-45 g 

hat schon jemand so eine rute gefischt?


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Theo254 schrieb:


> hat schon jemand so eine rute gefischt?



Ja ich, was willst Du denn wissen?


----------



## senner (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fabi123 schrieb:


> @ senner: darf man fragen wieviel du dafür losgeworden bist ?  hättest mir ruhig was mitnehmen können



für die rollen waren es $ 270 inkl Power Pro auf allen vier spulen. 
jetzt muss ich hier aber auch endlich mal angeln gehen :q


----------



## Theo254 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

_*@ Torsk_NI

im großen und ganzen ob die rute für das hecht und zanderfischen mit gummifischen und wobblern taugt


*_


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Theo

Ich habe die Rute mal für eine Angelzeitung probe gefischt. 
Tja ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mir die Rute überhaupt nicht gefallen hat.
Sie ist zwar sehr stabil, dafür hat man aber nur sehr wenig Rückmeldung und eine gedämpfte Bisserkennung.

Ich halte die Rute als zweckmäßig für das Fischen von Ködern die man größtenteils einleiert (Blinker, Spinner, normale Wobbler). 

Bei Gummifischangeln oder leichten Pilken hat mir die Rute überhaupt 
nicht gefallen da die Bisse nur sehr spärlich weiter gemeldet wurden.

Hier mal zwei Bilder aus meinem Test,











Aber das ist auch immer eine Geschmacksache! Dir hat die Rute ja gefallen 
(sonst hättest Du die ja nicht gekauft) und somit ist vielleicht genau das richtige für Dich.


----------



## Theo254 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

aso
mh..
das finde ich ja nun garnicht toll 
naja
vllt is sie ja mein geschmack
ab 1 mai gehts ja wieder los 
dann werde ich das mal schnell testen 
trotzdem danke für die info

naja
ich denke mal meine anforderungen (bin ein blutiger Anfänge was das spinnfischen betrifft) werden etwas niedriger sein als deine als ich denke mal profi


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kann auch genau Dein Ding sein. Ein Vorteil weiß ich aber, dadurch das die Rute so weich in der Spitze ist lädt die sich wahnsinnig auf und feuert auch kleine Köder sehr weit.

Wie gesagt zum fischen von z.B. 4-5er Mepps oder normalen 
Wobblern a la Salmo Perch, Gigawobbler usw garnicht so verkehrt.


----------



## Theo254 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich würde sagen ich probiers einfach aus 
und nerv euch damit nicht 
aba trotzdem besten dank für die info !!


----------



## The fishwhisperer (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

heute ist eine neue Lieferung Gummifische angekommen.:vik::vik::vik:















LG René |wavey:


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

von wem sind den die unteren 6? sind sehr interresant


----------



## The fishwhisperer (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Denni,

es sind folgende Gummifische,

- Salty Bites Slim Tail - Blue shiner

- Salty Bites Slim Tail - Fire Tiger

- Salty Bites Slim Tail - Fongfish

- Salty Bites Slim Tail - Motoroil Silver

- Salty Bites Slim Tail - Natural Shiner

- Salty Bites Slim Tail - Pumkin Shad FT


LG  René


----------



## basti1585 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein neuestes Schmuckstück:
Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Blue Max
Freu mich schon auf den ersten Einsatz!!!
Welche Rute passt wohl am besten?

http://www.poingdestres.co.uk/ProductImages/1140450.jpg


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

welche Köder stehen den an? ab 10 g kriegt man die Max Serie einigermaßen bewegt

@Rene: THX


----------



## schrauber78 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für 10 Gramm braucht man aber gaaaanz viel Übung und die Spulenbremse muss voll offen sein.
Ich würde eher sagen, dass 15 Gramm realistisch sind.


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Darum auch das einigermaßen


----------



## basti1585 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so was zwischen 10 und 15 Gramm war auch so mein Gedanke. Hab ein paar passende Köder in meiner Box, die ich dann direkt mal ausprobieren werde.
Welche Schnur soll ich nur raufziehen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wen Du keine Erfahrung mit dem werfen einer Multi hast empfehle ich Dir folgendes:

10 g Blei
1-2 km billige Mono
Wiese oder ähnliche flache Örtlichkeit

Üben bis die Schulter brennt 

Zur Rute: was ist das Budget?


----------



## schrauber78 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Denni Kein Blei! So ein 15g Bleikügelchen hat ganz andere Flugeigenschaften als ein 15g Wobbler a la Illex, Megabass oder Molix. Ich hab damals mit einem alten 12g Billig-Wobbler geübt und das war m.E. das Beste was man machen kann.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich finde werfen mit Köder auch sinnvoller als mit Blei, aber die Wurfeigenschaften der Japan-Köder sind doch ganz anders als die der Billigwobbler? Ich habe die ersten Versuche auch mit Ködern gemacht die sich einfach werfen lassen, also etwa Blinker. Damit habe ich dann sogar nebenbei schon Fisch gefangen, beim üben. Also auch gleich drillen geübt... Dann als das gut funktioniert hat direkt die echten Köder genommen, hat dann auch gut funktioniert...


----------



## basti1585 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab hier zufälligerweise ne schöne flache Wiese direkt hinter meine Wohnung. Da lässt sich bestimmt gut üben. 
Ich hab eine 2,70er Rute mit 10-35g wurfgewicht aus meinem bestand. die scheint mir recht passend.


----------



## spinnermarv (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So.....

auf Grund von Angelentzug habe ich mich mit ein paar Forellenwobblern eingedeckt.
Hoffe die halten was sie versprechen und wie sie aussehen!

Von oben nach unten:

2x Yahsuma twitchbaits
Jackson twitchbait
Jackson tiefläufer
Ugly Duckling

Schere dient nur zum Größenvergleich


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



basti1585 schrieb:


> Hab hier zufälligerweise ne schöne flache Wiese direkt hinter meine Wohnung. Da lässt sich bestimmt gut üben.
> Ich hab eine 2,70er Rute mit 10-35g wurfgewicht aus meinem bestand. die scheint mir recht passend.




Das Angeln mit der Multirolle macht unwahrscheinlich viel Spass. Ich hatte das Glück ein kleines Naturtalent zu sein und habe bis zum heutigen Tag noch keine Schnur abschneiden müßen.
Natürlich hatte ich auch schon Perücken, aber diese immer wieder trotz meiner dicken Finger heraus bekommen.
Für mich eine der schönsten Arten zu Fischen. 

Ich wünsche dir mit deiner Rolle auch viele schönen Stunden am Wasser.#6


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also mal ne frage kurz  ich hab mir ja die black bull hc jerkrute gekauft....denkt ihr mit der dam calyber casting rolle kann man köder bis 60 gramm werfen?


----------



## fishingexpert87 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schöne köder bei den ugly musst du aufpassen die sprengringe biegen sich schnell auf... nicht das dir dein traumfisch verloren geht |wavey:




spinnermarv schrieb:


> So.....
> 
> auf Grund von Angelentzug habe ich mich mit ein paar Forellenwobblern eingedeckt.
> Hoffe die halten was sie versprechen und wie sie aussehen!
> ...


----------



## spinnermarv (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jo, danke für den tipp. werd ich mal besser nachsehen und ggf. nachrüsten.
ich wollte sowieso noch auf einzelhaken umsteigen. ich muss nur noch passende finden.


----------



## jörg81 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

moin... hab mir am wochenende eine ABU GARCIA STEALTH ST 6000 gekauft, für 39,99 euro kann man da glaube ich nicht meckern ?!? 

wie sind eure erfahrungen mit dieser rolle ???


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jörg81 schrieb:


> moin... hab mir am wochenende eine ABU GARCIA STEALTH ST 6000 gekauft, für 39,99 euro kann man da glaube ich nicht meckern ?!?
> 
> wie sind eure erfahrungen mit dieser rolle ???



Erst fragen dan kaufen... Jetzt mußt schon eigene Erfahrungen machen


----------



## jörg81 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die 39,99 haben mich ein wenig verleitet#c abrer mit abu garcia rollen bin ich bis jetzt immer ganz gut gefahren#6 da hast recht,wird zeit ans wasser zu kommen#:


----------



## jerkfreak (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der langanhaltende Winter und die mitlerweile begonnene Raubfischschonzeit haben mal wieder ihre Folgen gehabt. #q Irgend so eine Stimme in meinem Inneren hat behauptet ich bräuchte auch mal paar kleinere Twitchbaits um im Sommer auch mal weng die Barsche ärgern zu können. |kopfkrat Also musste halt doch mal ein kleines Sortiment besorgt werden...!


----------



## stanleyclan (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

du bist offiziel krank...bleib lieber im bett...


----------



## spinnermarv (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

uuhhhhhhhhh.... das war teuer
aber mach dir nichts draus, mein winter hat auch so mehrere hundert euros gekostet

mit der stealth habe ich persönlich keine guten erfahrungen gemacht. sie hat ziemlich schnell angefangen geräusche zu machen, also scharren beim einkurbeln.
und mit dem schnurlaufröllchen hatte ich auch so meine probleme, aber vllt. ist das nicht bei jeder so.


----------



## Lorenz (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spinnermarv schrieb:


> ...ich muss nur noch passende finden.



Spro hat die Gamakatsus (speziell für kukös) mit großem und gedrehtem Öhr inzwischen in 4 Größen im Programm.Bei Gerlinger gibts die z.B. ...


----------



## Koalano1 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn ich das hier so alles sehe, dann wunder ich mich echt, dass die Angelläden im Winter immer mecker


----------



## maesox (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Jerkfreak


Glaub ich sollte dringend mal mit deinem Betreuer reden!!#h

Wünsch die ne Menge Spaß mit deinem "Sortiment" !!#6#6



TL
Matze


----------



## jerkfreak (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> du bist offiziel krank...bleib lieber im bett...


 
Nee du, soo schlecht gehts mir garnet. Leide lediglich etwas, naja ok, stark an Angelsucht, von welcher ich momentan aber leider auf Entzug bin...! |gr:



spinnermarv schrieb:


> uuhhhhhhhhh.... das war teuer
> aber mach dir nichts draus, mein winter hat auch so mehrere hundert euros gekostet


 
Teuer is immer relativ!  Würde es sogar ehr als "Schnäpchen" bezeichnen. |supergri Ansonsten hielten sich die Kosten diesen Winter aber im Großen und Ganzen echt im Rahmen. Wenn ich da so an den letzten Winter bzw die letzte Saison denk. |bigeyes


----------



## SaaleFang (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

das sind meine gufis die ich geute gekauft habe|supergri mein händler des vertrauens gießt das alles selbst :g


----------



## jungangler 93 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nettes wobbly setmal schauen was sich am samstag auf der aqua fish ergibt^^


----------



## jkc (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ey Jerkfreak, wasn da los? 
Dabei warst Du mir immer so sympathisch und jetzt schleppst Du so ein Krimskrams an? 
Da sind doch noch mehr Meter die gefangen werden wollen?! #h

Ich habe gerade so ca. 1800m PP bekommen und das für einen richtig guten Kurs, einfach geil, Glück gehabt...

Grüße JK


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

soo, eben war wieder mal was in der Post,
und zwar ein Briefchen aus der Schweiz,
mit oberendgeilen Einzelhaken für meine Forellenwobblers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(und das mit Versandkosten, die man hier in Germany nirgendwo (naja, jedenfalls nicht so oft...) findet)

*Dank @Algon*, der mich da drauf gebracht hat! #6


----------



## jerkfreak (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Ey Jerkfreak, wasn da los?
> Dabei warst Du mir immer so sympathisch und jetzt schleppst Du so ein Krimskrams an?
> Da sind doch noch mehr Meter die gefangen werden wollen?! #h


 
Ey, war jetzt echt schwer, mir noch schnell ne "Entschuldigung" für meinen Frevel aus den Fingern zu saugen ey...! 

Aber is bei uns echt so, im Sommer gehn die Pikies manchmal echt am besten auf so nen "Minimist". Ham paar Jungs aus meiner ehemaligen Jugendgruppe recht gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Sind dann zwar meist keine gscheiten Fische, aber immerhin Pikes...! #6

Und extra für dich hab ich hier mal noch ein Pic von dem Paketinhalt gemacht, den mir ein netter Boardie vor kurzem hat zukommen lassen! 

Findest die besser??? :vik:


----------



## benzy (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

ich hab mich auch etwas für die kommende Saison eingedeckt! Meine erste und bestimmt nicht letzte Bestellung in Polen bei fishing-mart.com! Es hat alles ohne Probleme geklappt und noch 18€ gegenüber anderen Onlineshops gespart!


----------



## Streifenjäger (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://img15.*ih.us/img15/3192/dscn6561j.jpg


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was ist das neben der 3080 für eine Tasche? Mit der 3080 wirst Du auf jeden Fall ziemlich viel Zeug mitschleppen können


----------



## Streifenjäger (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist ne Evergreen H&S Bag...ziemlich praktisch das Teil, ein wahres Platzwunder!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Thx. Ich such noch immer nach einer Tasche in der ich mein ganzes Zeug verstauen kann (für längere Trips, Bootfischen, ..) und tendier momentan noch zur Plano 4880 KVD Signature Series XL.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

boaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....ich will auch so bucktails|rolleyes was sind des für spinner?


----------



## jerkfreak (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sind Dominatrix Bucktails...!


----------



## jkc (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Findest die besser??? :vik:



Oooouuhhjaaa! Die gefallen sehr gut!!! Irgendwie habe ich aber auch einen fetisch für so buschige Dinger...

Grüße JK


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

alta schwede sind die teuer:g


----------



## jerkfreak (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Naja, "geschenkt" kriegste die freilich net...! 

@jkc: Jow ne, richtige feine Druckzwerge die man auch gut als Weihnachtsbaumschmuck usen könnte...!  Solche Köder sind mir eigentlich auch lieber, wie diese ganzen mickrigen Japandinger...!


----------



## StefanN :) (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hey echt geile spinner habt ihr euch da geholt...darf ich ma fragen woher und wie teuer ;D ? 

Mfg Stefan


----------



## Friedfischschreck (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jaja Herr K., 
einige ihrer Jungendfischer fingen ganz gut mit den Illex 

Sag bloß du bist über die Erfolgsquote neidisch und willst jetzt mit auf den Zug aufspringen 

Aber so einfach ist das nicht, um damit erfolgreich zu sein, muss man ein spezielles Illex-Gen haben. Geb dir also keine Mühe, es hilft eh nichts :g

P.s. Kennst mich ja: Pike is pike ;-) 

P.p.s. nicht alles so ernst nehmen ;-)


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

achja falls wer sowas zu verschenken hat weis er jetz wohin damit


----------



## dainiel_ld (5. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jetzt müssts nur noch wärmer werden!

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/6691/imgp5179.jpg


----------



## jerkfreak (5. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Jaja Herr K.,
> einige ihrer Jungendfischer fingen ganz gut mit den Illex
> 
> Sag bloß du bist über die Erfolgsquote neidisch und willst jetzt mit auf den Zug aufspringen
> ...


 
Naja, sagen wir es mal so, ich hab jetzt zumindest mal paar so Dinger. Was des bei mir heist, weist du ja recht gut. Nu hab ich zumindest ma was, um mir im Sommer weng die Zeit zu vertreiben, wenn ich Lust haben sollte und sonst mal wieder garnix geht...! Ich hab da aber eh noch paar so "Fürz" im Kopf. 

Und über Gene brauchen wir uns glaub ich eh net zu unterhalten...! Wenn selbst DU damit fängst, sollte ich doch auch keine großen Probleme damit haben! |muahah: Scheinen wohl Selbstläufer zu sein! *Arroganz aus*



StefanN :) schrieb:


> hey echt geile spinner habt ihr euch da geholt...darf ich ma fragen woher und wie teuer ;D ?


 
Hab ich von nem Boardie hier abgeköfft. Für alles weitere einfach mal Google fragen, der verrät dir paar US Seiten dazu und alles weitere!  



fabi123 schrieb:


> achja falls wer sowas zu verschenken hat weis er jetz wohin damit


 
Ich meld mich, wenns dann doch irgendwann mal zu viel geworden sind! #6


----------



## jkc (5. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Ich meld mich, wenns dann doch irgendwann mal zu viel geworden sind! #6



Als ob man jemals zuviele Kunstköder haben könnte... |supergri

Grüße JK


----------



## jerkfreak (5. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Als ob man jemals zuviele Kunstköder haben könnte... |supergri


 
Ach ja, da war was...!  Ich geh gleich mal noch paar übers Inet kaufen...! :m


----------



## Buxte (5. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So habe mich auf meine erste Gummisaison vorbereitet:
http://img299.*ih.us/img299/738/dsc01466p.th.jpg


----------



## basti1585 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War heute auch mal wieder im Laden: |rolleyes


----------



## angelpfeife (5. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Buxte schrieb:


> So habe mich auf meine erste Gummisaison vorbereitet:
> http://img299.*ih.us/img299/738/dsc01466p.th.jpg


Ich glaub bei dir Stimmt das Verhältniss Jigköpfe zu Gummis nich ganz:m.


----------



## Buxte (5. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei dir Stimmt das Verhältniss Jigköpfe zu Gummis nich ganz:m.



Ist ja nur was ich neu erworben habe|kopfkrat


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

gestern isn päckchen aus amerika gekommen|rolleyes
morgen wird großbestellung gemacht:m


----------



## Barsch06 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöner Real Lucky, kleiner Tip verteile deine Großbestellung, in mehrere kleine auf dann sparst du Dir den Weg zum Zoll sowie die Steuer #6.


----------



## Kark (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nette Sachen hab ihr euch da zugelegt.
Ich habe gestern bescheid bekommen, dass mein Paket Montag rausgeht.
Da sind ein paar schöne sachen drin 
Wenn die Sachen da sind gibt es dann auch ein paar Bilder von dem Zeug.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Andy.F (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein neues Angelauto |supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöner Gerätekasten, aber wo ist denn der Henkel zum Tragen...


----------



## Kark (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nettes Auto! Hast du dir auch die passende Zapfsäule dazu gekauft? 

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Andy.F (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zapfsäule ist bei mir ganz in der Nähe und gönne ihm noch eine Gasanlage
dann geht das schon


----------



## Mendener (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Post aus der USA :vik:

LC Pointer 48DD-SP - Ghost Blue Gill
LC Pointer 48DD-SP - MS American Shad
B'Freeze 48F - Y.C.I.

http://img242.*ih.us/img242/3100/p1030048th.jpg

http://img31.*ih.us/img31/383/p1030050f.jpg

MfG


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nett in Szene gesetzt, Frank!


----------



## kohlie0611 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Bucktails hast Du da Benni, lecker
Ich hab mal wieder investiert, ein Bucktailspinner von MuskyMahem der Größe 10, Die drei ersten Glider sind von Stampe Masons aus Skandinavien:l:l:l:l, der hintere ist eine Kjelle Lundberg


----------



## Kark (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nicht schlecht die Jerks. WQo bekommt man solche Schätzchen her?


----------



## jerkfreak (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja ne, sin schöne Bucks!  Hab ich von so nem Pro, der die nimma gebrauchen konnte. Komischer Kautz, versteh ich garnet! 

Na da durftest du auf die Kohle von den Domis aber noch bissi was drauf legen, um dir diese Schätze zuzulegen, oder Carsten!? 

Aber respekt, richtig leckere Baits. Nur für meine Hausgewässer fast nen zacken zu schade, die Hängergefahr ist einfach bissi zu groß...!


----------



## Stauvie (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich war auch fleißig:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mal ne frage....ab wieviel euro muss ich denn zum zoll?


----------



## Chrizzi (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fabi123 schrieb:


> mal ne frage....ab wieviel euro muss ich denn zum zoll?



Ab 0.01 Euro. Kommt auf den Zoll an, ob die dich sehen wollen oder nicht.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

naja also bei dem real california gabs keine probleme...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ab 0.01 Euro. Kommt auf den Zoll an, ob die dich sehen wollen oder nicht.



|rolleyes
Ab23€ Warenwert musst zum Zoll , alles darunter ist Zollfrei !


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

21,99€.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wo sind überall zollstellen? da hat ich ja glück  22,54€


----------



## Domini (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Mein neues Angelauto |supergri


 

Das ist doch ein dodge ram oder?

Mit hemi motor oder hat er einen schwächeren?


----------



## Mendener (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Findest du unter www.zoll.de


----------



## jerkfreak (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Domini schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein dodge ram oder?


 
Japs, is n 1500er RAM...!


----------



## Chrizzi (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> |rolleyes
> Ab23€ Warenwert musst zum Zoll , alles darunter ist Zollfrei !



Ich hab momentan auch ein Paket beim Zoll liegen mit unter 23 Euro. Also kann man ab 0.01 Euro zum Zoll kommandiert werden.


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So ich habe auch mal eingekauft, nächste Bestellung lässt auch nicht lange auf sich warten.
Die Hechtsaison kann kommen.







Sry , wenn das Bild zu groß sein sollte, habe noch nicht rausgefunden, wie man das Bild beim Mac von Apple kleiner macht!

LG Svenno


----------



## Kark (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Svenno, das hat weniger mit dem Mac zu tun als dort wo du die Bilder hochlädst. In der Regel kann man sich auf den Seiten aussuchen in welcher Größe das Bild hochgeladen werden soll. 

Ansonsten schöne Spinnerbaits ^^

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Andy.F (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Domini schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein dodge ram oder?
> 
> Mit hemi motor oder hat er einen schwächeren?



Jepp da haste recht Hemi 5,7 L wenn schon dann richtig |supergri


----------



## The fishwhisperer (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

ich habe bei der Hausmesse in meinen Angelladen wieder zugeschlagen.












die Rute ist eine Quantum Crypton Shotgun 240
die Rolle ist eine Iron Claw X-Tase

LG  René


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> die Rute ist eine Quantum Crypton Shotgun 240
> die Rolle ist eine Iron Claw X-Tase


 
Optisch passen die natürlich sehr gut zusammen ,aber die Shotgun ist eigentlich nicht für Multirollen gedacht....


----------



## kohlie0611 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Kark, von Attitudebaits aus Schweden, eine geniale Auswahl findest du in dem Shop.
@ Benni, tja, ich wollte auch mal die original testen, leider sind die SC`s nur doppelt so teuer wie die Dominas und zum „anfüttern“ sind die Baits echt zu schade, deswegen kommt bei mir auch ein günstigerer Jerk oder ein „zerkauter“ ans Band bei hängergefahr, ein paar von den Ködern sind auch eher zum sammeln gedacht, außer dem bin ich mittlerweile der Auffassung das man beim angeln mit großen Ködern die Tragkraft der Schnur ruhig etwas stärker bemessen sollte...
Tl Kohlie...#h


----------



## Heimdall (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe bei der Hausmesse in meinen Angelladen wieder zugeschlagen.
> 
> ...




Sorry aber die Rolle ist der letzte Scheiß, hab die selbe. Bei mir ist nach vielleicht 100mal auswerfen ein kleines Gussteil im Inneren zerbrochen. Nach jedem Auswurf muss ich den Freilaufknopp von Hand wieder nach oben schieben.

Du wirst selbst mit mittleren Ködern kaum Spaß haben. Ich habe mit ca 30g Wobblern gefischt.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Optisch passen die natürlich sehr gut zusammen ,aber die Shotgun ist eigentlich nicht für Multirollen gedacht....


 
Hi Tommi,

der Chef hat zu mir gesagt das die Rute perfekt für Multirollen ausgelegt ist. 

Jetzt versteh ich nichts mehr#c#c#c.

LG  René


----------



## Grundblei (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Hi Tommi,
> 
> der Chef hat zu mir gesagt das die Rute perfekt für Multirollen ausgelegt ist.
> 
> ...



In Anbetracht dessen, dass an der Rute gar kein Triggergriff vorhanden ist, würde ich sie nicht gerade als "perfekt für Multirollen" ansehen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Grundblei schrieb:


> In Anbetracht dessen, dass an der Rute gar kein Triggergriff vorhanden ist, würde ich sie nicht gerade als "perfekt für Multirollen" ansehen.


 
@ René :
Da muss ich Grundblei leider zustimmen. 
Mach mal einen Test:
Schraub die Rolle an die Rute, führe die Schnur durch die Ringe und belaste die Rute (Ringe nach oben).
Wenn die Schnur nicht den Blank berührt, kannst Du die Combo so benutzen. Ansonsten würde ich sie lieber getrennt nutzen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Heimdall schrieb:


> Sorry aber die Rolle ist der letzte Scheiß, hab die selbe. Bei mir ist nach vielleicht 100mal auswerfen ein kleines Gussteil im Inneren zerbrochen. Nach jedem Auswurf muss ich den Freilaufknopp von Hand wieder nach oben schieben.
> 
> Du wirst selbst mit mittleren Ködern kaum Spaß haben. Ich habe mit ca 30g Wobblern gefischt.


 
Das kann Dir mit anderen Rollen auch passieren, dafür gibt es Garantie.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> @ René :
> Da muss ich Grundblei leider zustimmen.
> Mach mal einen Test:
> Schraub die Rolle an die Rute, führe die Schnur durch die Ringe und belaste die Rute (Ringe nach oben).
> Wenn die Schnur nicht den Blank berührt, kannst Du die Combo so benutzen. Ansonsten würde ich sie lieber getrennt nutzen.


 
Hi Tommi,

ich habe jetzt mal den Test gemacht.

Ich habe die Rute mal auf Spannung gebracht und zwischen den 2 und 3 Ring und zwischen den 3 und 4 Ring liegt die Schnur an der Rute an.

Was mach ich nun #c#c#c.
Ich habe mich eigentlich auf den Verkäufer verlassen mit der Beratung. Ich kauf doch keine Rute für 60,- Euro wenn die Sch...e ist.

LG  René #h


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das bedeutet ja nicht das sie Sch***e ist, sondern nur das sie nicht für eine Multirolle ausgelegt ist. Stationärrolle ranschrauben oder zurückgeben.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Ich habe mich eigentlich auf den Verkäufer verlassen mit der Beratung. Ich kauf doch keine Rute für 60,- Euro wenn die Sch...e ist.
> 
> LG René #h


 
Die Rute ist klasse und 60 Euro sind geschenkt, aber sie ist halt nicht für Multis geeignet...
Es gibt leider viel zu viele Verkäufer die keine Ahnung haben...


----------



## Würger (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Rute ist ja nicht Sch****

Ist halt nur ne Spinning. Zum Verkäufer gehen, Rute (oder besser Rolle) auf den Tisch knallen und sagen Du willst dein Geld zurück.


----------



## Kark (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Finde das eigentlich eine Frechheit von dem Händler dir so etwas zu erzählen. Meiner Meinung war das entweder eine absichtliche Täuschung um etwas zu verkaufen oder der Händler hat mal so gar keine Ahnung vom Angeln....
Egel wie du dich entscheidest (behalten/abgeben) würde ich dem Händler beim nächsten mal mal ganz ordentlich die Meinung geigen und ggf. auch mal überlegen ob man größere Anschaffungen in einem anderen kompetenten Laden tätigt.

Schöne Grüße

Kark


----------



## The fishwhisperer (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

das die Rute nicht schlecht ist glaube ich schon. Nur ich brauche keine zweite Spinnrute. Ich fische mit der Lesath und bin zufrieden.
Ich habe die Rute nur gekauft um mit der Multirolle zu angeln.

LG  René#h


----------



## The fishwhisperer (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

DANKE Tommi für deine Hilfe |wavey:.

LG  René


----------



## Anglerjugend (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das die Rute nicht schlecht ist glaube ich schon. Nur ich brauche keine zweite Spinnrute. Ich fische mit der Lesath und bin zufrieden.
> Ich habe die Rute nur gekauft um mit der Multirolle zu angeln.
> ...


 
richtig dreist was der da abgezogen hat... #q:v


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> DANKE Tommi für deine Hilfe |wavey:.
> 
> LG René


 
Kein Problem...:m


----------



## fishwert (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Stauvie schrieb:


> ich war auch fleißig:



dein hart erspartes Taschengeld der letzten Monate ist bestimmt nun auch weg....


Aber nicht schlecht was Du dir da geholt hast#6


----------



## Stauvie (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nönö, taschengeld kann ich mir selbst einteilen. heute gab´s dat nächste:


----------



## jens_z (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab gerade ne neue Rolle bei eBucht ersteigert.
Eine _DAM Quick SLR SPIN 850 FD. _
Kennt die jemand oder hat sie wer in Gebrauch?
Will sie zum Spinfischen nutzen. Ist die dafür geeignet?
Für Rückmeldungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was machst Du wenn man Dir jetzt sagt das sie ein Spielzeug ist das nix aushält?
Vom Gewicht und der Größe kann man sie zum Spinnfischen verwenden.

Wieso fragt man erst nachdem man sich was gekauft hat?


----------



## jens_z (7. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Weil ich Anfänger bin, sie sehr günstig war und nicht viel Zeit zum überlegen gewesen ist. Ausserdem ließt man hier im Board auch viel Gutes über die Firma DAM.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das war nicht gegen Dich gerichtet. Es ist nur sinnvoller sich erst zu informieren und dann zu kaufen.
Die Rolle kenne ich zwar nicht, aber nach der Beschreibung kannst Du sie ohne weiteres zum Spinnfischen verwenden.


----------



## jens_z (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist mir auch klar, dass man sich vorher informiert. Ich hab auch Ansprüche an meine neue Rolle gestellt, und diese hat sie eben erfüllt.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Entenfuß (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tag zusammen.

Ist mein erster Eintrag hier im Forum!
Habe mir dank 50% Aktion bei meinem Händler eine neue Rute samt Rolle besorgt. Ist eine Ron Thompson Tyran mit Daiwa Exceller 2000e geworden! Hab die Rute in 2,7m mit einem Wg von 15-45gr. Was haltetn ihr davon? Dazu gabs noch ein bisschen Dropshot zubehör wie Haken und Gummifische. 

Gruß


----------



## TioZ (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich mag die Rollen von Daiwa und fische selber eine Caldia 2500X. Bin sehr zufrieden damit und denke du wirst sicher auch deine Freude dran haben.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## H.Christians (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die DAM kannste in die Tonne hauen. Hatte da auch mal eine von, nach nicht mal 10x angeln lief die Rolle schwer wie nee Kaffeemühle. Habe die Rolle nur zum Ansitzangeln genutzt !!

Und ein 50er Rollenmodell zum Spinnfischen ist auch nicht grade klein. Die Rolle wiegt dann ja schon locker 400Gr.

Sorry aber zum Spinnfischen würde ich das Teil nicht nehmen.


----------



## Angel-Flo (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so meine neue Gummifischcombo. |rolleyes


----------



## jkc (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ehm, sehe ich da monofile Schnur?

Grüße JK


----------



## Algon (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und? ich habe fast nur Mono. Es gibt auch Mono die kaum eine Dehnung hat.

MfG Algon


----------



## Angel-Flo (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Ehm, sehe ich da monofile Schnur?
> 
> Grüße JK



Jap siehst du, weil die schon drauf war, kommt aber runter und wird durch eine PowerPro in 0,15mm ersetzt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schicke Combo!
Die PowerPro ist auch die richtige Wahl für den Stecken #6


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> Und? ich habe fast nur Mono. Es gibt auch Mono die kaum eine Dehnung hat.



|kopfkrat
Ich hab schon die eine oder andere Japanische Highend Mono gefischt , die sind schon recht dehnungsarm , an ner Jigrute hat so eine Schnur aber trotzdem nix zu suchen , da hat man mit geflochtener einfach noch deutlich besseren köderkontakt durch geringere Dehnung und dünnere schnur .


----------



## Algon (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

habe keine Probleme....
http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm?schnuere_-_monofile_berkley.htm

MfG Algon


----------



## FehmarnAngler (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,
gestern war Burtzeltach, und morgends gegen 6.30 wäre ich aufn Weg zum Klo (die erste Tat eines jeden Morgen ) fast über ein kleines, eingepacktes Päckchen vor meiner Tür gestolpert. Erstmal aufn Schreibtisch gestellt und langsam wach werden. Mit großem Fragezeichen was es sein könnte habe ich es dann geöffnet, eine Pappschachtel toll, aber was steht da drauf?
1PC Infinity-Q 3000 Zaion ?!?! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Vorsichtig die Schachtel geöffnet, und tatsächlich es ist eine, vor Freude hats mir die Stimme verschlagen, es ist eine Traumrolle (black ist beautiful). 
Nichts wackelt, nichts vibriert, leichter Lauf und die tolle Optik. :vik:
Heute noch gehts zum nächsten Angelshop, muss ja noch zum Angeln neue Schnur rauf. Wird entweder eine 0,12mm Code Red oder Spiderwire Invisi Braid 0,12mm werden.
Und wenn es klappt, werde ich die am Wochende schon gleich auf Meerforelle probieren (Spinnfischen in der Ostsee wird auch ihr Haupteinsatzgebiet)

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Tüdde (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na denn mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Geburtstag und zur schönen Rolle!!!:m


----------



## King Wetzel (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schickes röllchen das du da bekommen hast#6 und |wavey:|schild-g|birthday:|director:


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schickes Röllchen Jochen!

Und alles Gute Nachträglich! #6 
Ich war gestern auch mal wieder dran mit Ehrentag und durfte 
einen neuen Windmaster II auspacken.


----------



## maesox (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

BAAAAAAM...:






und das hier..







|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|rolleyes


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch Nachträglich zur geilen Rolle ...

und natürlich nebenbei auch zum Geburtstag...

Auch bei mir hat´s mal wieder BAAAAAM gemacht, hier das resultat...


----------



## shR!mp (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei mir has nicht ganz so gebamt aber es kam auch wieder bisschen was zusammen

als ich heute paar rollen neu bespulen lassen hab  musste ich einfach noch ein paar kleinteile mitnehmen




ein paladin triky fish aka jackson lake walker
ein x-rap jointed 
und ein kleiner salmo slider
und als extra diese schönen garnelen zum DS fischen


----------



## Lorenz (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


2.Bild rechts in der Mitte,der im Hechtdesign.Was ist das für einer?


maesox schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|rolleyes


----------



## padotcom (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Moin,
> gestern war Burtzeltach, und morgends gegen 6.30 wäre ich aufn Weg zum Klo (die erste Tat eines jeden Morgen ) fast über ein kleines, eingepacktes Päckchen vor meiner Tür gestolpert. Erstmal aufn Schreibtisch gestellt und langsam wach werden. Mit großem Fragezeichen was es sein könnte habe ich es dann geöffnet, eine Pappschachtel toll, aber was steht da drauf?
> 1PC Infinity-Q 3000 Zaion ?!?! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> ...



Sehr schön!!! #6

Und schön die Zaion vor ner Bibel präsentiert.


----------



## Algon (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Auch bei mir hat´s mal wieder BAAAAAM gemacht, hier das resultat...


schreib mal gleich die Namen der Kunstköder mit hin....
dann habe ich es nachher nicht so schwer... 

MfG Algon


----------



## AdamLatte (8. März 2010)

*nun is noch ne Pulse dazugekommen *

hei leute!
zu meiner berkley pulse 1,98m / 7-30g is noch eine mit 1,83m / 2-8gdazugekommen |supergri
















gruss marcel #6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> 2.Bild rechts in der Mitte,der im Hechtdesign.Was ist das für  einer?


das müsste so ein neuer Spro BBZ 6" sein...!?


@Boot angler: auch wieder gesüchtigt? :m


----------



## Lorenz (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> das müsste so ein neuer Spro BBZ 6" sein...!?


Jo,hab grad mal geguckt.Der scheint es wohl zu sein!

Danke :g


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> das müsste so ein neuer Spro BBZ 6" sein...!?
> 
> 
> @Boot angler: auch wieder gesüchtigt? :m


 
Sagen wir mal so SAISONVORBEREITUNG (klingt irgendwie besser als SUCHTBEFRIEDIGUNG)


----------



## FehmarnAngler (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



padotcom schrieb:


> Sehr schön!!! #6
> 
> Und schön die Zaion vor ner Bibel präsentiert.


 

Auf das Gott mir schöne Fänge ermöglicht und dem Petrus ein gutes Wort einredet. |supergri 


Danke für die Glückwünsche!


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## jens_z (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Die DAM kannste in die Tonne hauen. Hatte da auch mal eine von, nach nicht mal 10x angeln lief die Rolle schwer wie nee Kaffeemühle. Habe die Rolle nur zum Ansitzangeln genutzt !!
> 
> Und ein 50er Rollenmodell zum Spinnfischen ist auch nicht grade klein. Die Rolle wiegt dann ja schon locker 400Gr.
> 
> Sorry aber zum Spinnfischen würde ich das Teil nicht nehmen.


 


Zwar keine schöne Nachricht aber wenigstens mal ne konkrete Aussage, vielen Dank dafür.
Naja, sie war billig und daher ist der ärger nicht sehr groß. Vielleicht krieg ich ja das Ausnahmemodell|kopfkrat


----------



## TioZ (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Leck mich fett, haben ja viele wieder mächtig zugeschlagen. 
Tolles Tackle aber vor allem die Infinity-Q 3000 Zaion macht mich nen bisschen neidisch. 

Ich war auch wieder los.. eigentlich nur neue Schnur holen und nen bisschen stöbern..








Ich hoffe der Kescher hält was er verspricht und mein Auto muckert nicht mehr so straff wenn ich das Ding nicht sofort ausräume.

.. und die Strippe hab ich natürlich vergessen

MfG 

TioZ


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@TioZ

Ist unter den Ködern der ganz rechte nen Fox Predator Nemensis?


----------



## TioZ (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jepp.. und ich hätte lieber noch einen von der Sorte nehmen sollen anstatt der beiden Popper von Balzer aber nachher ist man immer schlauer.

Der Nemesis läuft wirklich sehr geil.. jetzt heißts warten bis 15. Mai. 

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Lorenz (9. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

V-Joint Minnow 110SU und 130SU von Gigafish









Sind das Daiichi Haken? Taugen die was? Ich hab welche von Daiichi die fand ich eigentlich ganz ok...
Also auf der River2Sea Homepage steht Daiichi und so einen billigen Eindruck machen die Dinger nicht...vorallem nicht angesichts der 11,90 inkl. Versand für die beiden |kopfkrat#c|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Keine Ahnung von wem die Haken sind. 
Fakt ist die Haken sind absolut okay und brauchen nicht gewechselt werden.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also die von den original  R2S sind von Daichi und ganz ok , können zwar nciht mit Owner etc. mithalten , aber auch nciht so schlecht das man sie auswechseln müsste.

Welche auf den Gigafisch teilen drauf sind weiß ich cniht , frag doch einfach mal nach...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

weis jemand wie die gigafish dinger laufen?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das sind River2Sea-Wobbler die teilweise mit Jackson-Schriftzug für den 3fachen Preis verkauft werden. Ich finde die laufen ganz gut...


----------



## Chrizzi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das sind River2Sea-Wobbler die teilweise mit *Illex*-Schriftzug für den 3fachen Preis verkauft werden. Ich finde die laufen ganz gut...



Jackson...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sind das exakt die selben wie die jackson lake walker??


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sorry Chrizzi, hast natürlich Recht!

Ich habe nur welche mit R2S-Schriftzug, da habe ich das falsch im Kopf gehabt und mit den LakePolice durcheinandergeworfen...


----------



## Lorenz (9. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fabi123 schrieb:


> sind das exakt die selben wie die jackson lake walker??



Guck doch mal in den Jackson Thread in dem anderen Unterforum!




Eins ist sicher!
Jackson hat die schönere Verpackung 
Als ich die Gigafish Verpackung von den Dingern gesehen habe,musste ich fast lachen.
Für das Design hat wohl ein Chinese einem anderen ein paar Dollar gegeben und gesagt "x mal y mal z cm groß und da muss "Gigafish" draufstehen".
Das soll keine Kritik sein,ich finde das richtig so (auf die Ware kommt es an),aber trotzdem auch amüsant :g Besonders angesichts solcher Hochglanz-Glitter-Funkel-special-design-Verpackungen von anderem Kram,wo dann anscheind doch nur mehr oder weniger das selbe drin ist...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gibt es da inzwischen eine einheitliche Verpackung?

Hatte das letzte mal bei 8 Ködern 3 verschiedene Verpackungen, zum Teil original R2S...


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

in Schlangenlinien laufen die Teile, getwicht sind die IMHO fängiger als reines crancken. Gibt aber viele "Hersteller" von denen.

Ursprung ist River2Sea, gibt aber atm von Jakson, Dream Tackle, Gigafish usw...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab den jackson thread erstellt  dort steht aber nich eindeutig ob es GENAU dieselben sind


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fabi123 schrieb:


> ich hab den jackson thread erstellt  dort steht aber nich eindeutig ob es GENAU dieselben sind



Doch, schau Dir das Posting von Rubber Duck an:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2854542&postcount=40


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (9. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Doch, schau Dir das Posting von Rubber Duck an:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2854542&postcount=40



dazu kann ich noch Bilder von einer *Gigafish*-Wobbler-Verpackung präsentieren:
(hoffe, man kann auf dem zweiten Bild das River2Sea-Logo-Relief erkennen)


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

uuuups....fettes sorry#q voll überlesen....des is aber echt der hammer 2 für 9,90...bei stolli kostet einer soviel


----------



## The fishwhisperer (9. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

hatte euch am Sonntag meine neue Rute und neue Rolle vorgestellt. Da die Rute aber nicht mit der Rolle zusammen passte habe ich die Rute getauscht gegen eine Berklay Seriesone skeletor.
Da meine Frau auch angelt habe ich ihr die Angel geschenkt und habe mich neu umgesehen.

Das ist meine neue Rute und Rolle:

Rolle:  Abu Garcia ambassadeur / Revo Wnch-l












Die neue Rute ist eine Shimano Technium DF CX 240MH


----------



## Lorenz (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

1x Uli Beyer Vertigo
1x die passende Schnur




Achtung Ironie


----------



## Kark (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir ist gestern auch mal wieder ein nettes Paket eingetrudelt. Neben ein paar Jerks (Sweeper, Slider, Phantom, Glappy und Bulletje) waren noch 2 Rollentaschen für die Multis und eine Jerk-Club drin. #6

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Kärnten Angler (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wow, wirklich hübsche "Jerk-Tackle-Upgrades", und auch den anderen sieht man die Vorfreude auf die Raubfischsaison geradezu an


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

clickclack!|wavey:​


----------



## DokSnyder (13. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Rubber Duck:

Davon hab ich mir beim Bode (in Heidesheim) letztens auch einmal alle Versionen geholt. Laufen echt nicht schlecht, gute "Imitate" zu feinen Preisen. 
Hatte bei den 12 (oder so) Dingern allerdings 2 mal dass eine Hakenspitze eines Drillings etwas stumpf war und etwas feilen nötig war.


----------



## Berlinerstar (13. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir die Woche mal was neues gegönnt.
Ne Rute Balzar Diabolo Steck Waller, ne Penn Captiva II 8000, nen Handstraler, ne kleinteile Kiste und 4 Wobbler.


----------



## KawangA (13. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hallo eigentlich wollte ich mit old man los die angelindustrie zu pimpen aber er konnte nicht und ich hatte frust weil das wetter so bescheiden ist.
das kam bei meinen frustkauf raus und old man nächste woche steht natürlich, ich habe da noch was im auge, was ich heute beim stöbern sah.


----------



## Magdeburger (13. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab' mir auch 'ne Shimano gegönnt.

Eine der letzten, läuft wie Butter.

http://img638.*ih.us/img638/1438/cimg0207.jpg


----------



## FehmarnAngler (13. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nanu?
Da hat noch einer eine 4000er Aspire bekommen, ich dachte die wären alle weg. |supergri|bigeyes


Habe mir letztens eine neue Spinnrute geholt, eine Hart Poizon MH Spinning, 3 Meter lang und ein angebliches Wurfgewicht von 20-60gr, die Rute erinnert mich an so manche 120gr Pilkrute. Ich glaube sie wiegt 250gr, also nicht zu schwer. Zum Einsatz kommt sie zum Hechtangeln und Gufiangeln, genauso wie ich sie als Pilke nehmen werde.
Wehe die knackt durch wie die teure Ivory! :r

Ach genau:
Nein, die Rute habe ich nicht wegen der Farbe genommen! :q


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (13. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jetzt guckt mal, was ich heute beim _Bode _gefunden habe (für 4,99  EUR das Stück)!

@Rubber Duck

Frage eines Laien, wie führt man die oder besser für was für Arten des Spinnfischens/Schleppens?


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Nanu?
> Da hat noch einer eine 4000er Aspire bekommen, ich dachte die wären alle weg. |supergri|bigeyes
> 
> 
> ...




Bis auf die rosanen Tuntengriffe sieht das Teil ganz Ok aus. So hart fällt die aus? Schreib mal was drüber wenn du sie gefischt hast.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (13. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Werd ich machen #6

Wie es aussieht kommt sie morgen zum "Zwangsangeln", bin wie jedes Jahr von einem Freund eingeladen zum B-day des Vaters aufn Kutter zu gehen...... #d Nicht toll, aber ablehnen kann ich auch nicht. 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> @Rubber Duck
> 
> Frage eines Laien, wie führt man die oder besser für was für Arten des Spinnfischens/Schleppens?



mit Schleppfischen kenne ich mich nicht aus,

die 75mm-Version kann man einfach nur Einleiern und/oder auch leicht Twitchen (kein großer Unterschied zu anderen, einteiligen Wobblern). Das Schöne an dem Wobbler ist die Suspendereigenschaft gepaart mit der Dreiteilung: beim Spinnstopp bleibt der Wobbler bananenförmig wie ein verkrampftes Fischchen im Wasser stehen!

Die größere und schwerere 95mm-Version nehme ich, um damit im Rhein die Strömungskante parallel abzutasten (in die Strömung werfen und an der Kante langsam wieder zurückführen).


----------



## Huchenfreak (13. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Magdeburger:Feines Teil viel Spaß damit!
Darf man fragen wo du sie gekauft hast und was sie gekostet hat?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Bobster (13. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Wolfcreek*
Cup Crank - Crappie
13cm - 55g

*Topwater-Productions*
WX Mini Frog 
6cm - 9g


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So teuer sind die Teile?|bigeyes

http://www.pikeworld.de/index.php?cat=c128_CUB-CRANK.html&XTCsid=f0a86370ca2fb072113c14ce8ddbf78d

Dann pass auf das er nicht abreisst.|supergri


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Algon (14. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so sehen meine Wobbler nach der zweiten Saison auch aus.. 

MfG Algon


----------



## linkspaddel (14. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir diesen Monat eine Twin Power 4000 FC und eine Diaflash XT-A, 2,70 M, WG bis 12 Gr. gegönnt und will jetzt unbedingt auf Mefo - wird lustig, wenn da eine dranhängt ;-)
Freitag noch schnell´n paar Kinetic Salty, 12 Gr. besorgt und gleich geht´s los. Wenn´s doch nur nicht so windig wäre..


----------



## maesox (14. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> so sehen meine Wobbler nach der zweiten Saison auch aus..
> 
> MfG Algon









Ha..ha.................gut dass es wenigstens noch Smilis gibt..#d
Deine Art von Spaß sind wir zum Glück aber schon langsam gewohnt.


@Bobster


Mit den Teilen wirst definitiv ne menge Freude am Wasser haben!! Besonders mit dem Topwater#6#6#6#6


----------



## Algon (14. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



maesox schrieb:


> Ha..ha.................gut dass es wenigstens noch Smilis gibt..#d
> Deine Art von Spaß sind wir zum Glück aber schon langsam gewohnt.


was ist denn Dein Problem?

MfG Algon


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern auf einer Messer zwei Rhino DF Big Fish 270 für 30€ das Stück (270cm lang; das ganz alte Modell von 2005 oder so). Brauchen tu ich sie zwar nicht wirklich, aber Jäger und Sammler und so.. und für den Preis


----------



## Algon (14. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

geht mir ähnlich, habe mir letztens zwei Abu Conolon gekauft, da standen noch die DM Preise drauf. 

MfG Algon


----------



## TioZ (14. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab am Freitag auch meine (hoffentlich) kostenintensivste Investition für dieses Jahr in Empfang genommen.

Der Canadier ist Hauptsächlich für Seen gedacht, wo man mit dem Auto nicht ran kommt aber auch auf den kleinen Flüssen, bei mir in der Gegend, gibt Ecken die nur zu Wasser oder zu Luft zu erreichen sind.

Ausserdem bekommt man auch genug Gepäck mit um auch mal nen paar Tage unterwegs zu sein.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Bobster (14. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wir hatten bei uns im Sauerland so eine kleine aber feine
Raubfischmesse.
Die Jungs von TWP haben mich durch Ihre Presentation 
und Ihr Köderangebot vollkommen überzeugt und ich freue
mich schon die Teile auszuprobieren.
...und da Herr "Pikeworld" mir auf der Messe 'nen € Rabatt 
gegeben hat  kam der noch in das Arsenal "Wolfcreek", für den 1.Mai :q

...und keine Sorge, wer mit den "Wolfcreeks" durch die Gegend wirft, 
ist sicherlich nicht "zimperlich" :q


----------



## Algon (14. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...und keine Sorge, wer mit den "Wolfcreeks" durch die Gegend wirft,
> ist sicherlich nicht "zimperlich" :q


ist ja auch "Tackle for the Big Girls"#6
http://www.pikeworld.de/



(hoffentlich gibt das nicht wieder mecker)
MfG Algon

Edi


----------



## er2de2 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@FehmarnAngler


FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Nanu?
> ... Zum Einsatz kommt sie zum Hechtangeln und Gufiangeln, genauso wie ich sie als Pilke nehmen werde.
> Wehe die knackt durch wie die teure Ivory! :r
> 
> ...



Die passt ja gut zu deiner Zaion!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (14. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tut es, zum Spinnen kommt die Zaion ran, alles was in Richtung Pilken geht, wird mit meiner 4000er Shamoni Sahara 4000 gespickt, die hat um einiges mehr Power, die Daiwa darf lieber Trutas drillen. :q


...Habe die Rute auch heute aufn Kutter eingefischt, 75gr bis 90gr ließen sich verdammt gut führen, 100-150gr ließen sich zwar noch werfen (nicht Überkopf) und einigermaßen führen, macht aber kaum noch Spaß. #d
Immerhin hatte ich Glück und konnte 4 Dorsche fangen, welche zum Glück auch abgelaicht (!!!!) haben, macht mit dem rotem Pfeil Spaß....


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Carpmen (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier mal das was ich BIS Jetzt für die Saison gekauft habe 

Freilaufrolle Balzer Galaxy 650 BR
6 Kugellager
Überstzung 5,1:1
mm  / m
0,40/180
0,45/140
0,50/100








Freilaufrolle Zebco Cool viper 840 DL
8 Kugellager
Überstzung 5:1
mm  /  m
0,30/190
0,35/160
0,40/100
Gewicht:348g




2 Wallerrutenhalter Mit Halter für Elektische Bissanzeiger


----------



## The_Pitbull (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi mit den Zebco Rollen wirste glaube ich nicht viel Freude haben.Hatte 5stck davon und hab sie alle wieder umgetauscht.Bei einigen Funktionierte der Freilauf nicht mehr,und ansonsten war die Verarbeitung sehr schlecht.Hab mir dan Shimanos st gehollt und bin jetzt zufrieden.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Carpmen (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fische auf ner Rute für Raubfisch auch ne 740 Topic da muss ich sagen 5 Jahre alt und läauft noch wie ne eins


----------



## The_Pitbull (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ok ich hatte die Rollen auch im Stark fließenden Fluß im Einsatz vll waren die damit überfordert.Wollte dir auch nix schlecht reden oder so war nur meine Erfahrung mit den Teilen.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Tisie (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,



linkspaddel schrieb:


> ... Diaflash XT-A, 2,70 M, WG bis 12 Gr ... Kinetic Salty, 12 Gr ...


bist Du Dir sicher, daß die Kombination so glücklich gewählt ist? Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß man die obere WG-Grenze bei den wenigsten Ruten sinnvoll nutzen kann. Gerade beim MeeFo-Angeln ziehe ich gerne voll durch und bevorzuge dafür eher straffe Ruten. Ich fische selbst den 12g Salty noch an meiner Quantum Energy Seaspin Heavy (3,15m/25-65g) und das funzt super (die Rute ist sehr schnell, lädt sich aber auch bei geringen Gewichten schon gut auf).

Berichte mal, wie es lief.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Carpmen (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

The_Pitbull ist schon OK dafür ist ja auch ein Forum da um Meinungen und seine Erfahrungen auszutauschen   Auch musse zugeben das die Beiden Rollenjeweils unetrschiedliche Preiskategorien haben   Topic Jetzt so 45€-60€ Vor 4-5 Jahren 85€ Viper 30€-40€


----------



## jerkfreak (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs heute nen Päckchen aus England!  Ne nagelneue OVP Ersatzspule für meine alten Sigma 060...! Und das noch dazu zu nem absoluten Schnäppchenpreis!  Einfach zu genial!!!


----------



## rouvi (15. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey,
heute sind endlich meine lang erwarteten Schurwollhandschuhe fürs Mefo/bellybootfischen gekommen!!

Super verarbeitet, super qualität und super warm!
hoffe sie halten auch nass, was sie versprechen!!

lg
rouvi|wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sieht gut aus! Darf man fragen wo Du die Handschuhe bestellt hast?


----------



## shR!mp (16. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sone handschuhe nutze ich auch mit tinsulate gefüttert.
die sind soweit ganz gut ...aber wenn sich mal ein drilling darin verfängt dann zieht man schnell nen faden und das ist mist


----------



## Wombatz (16. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War letzten Sa mit Achim neues Material besorgen, dass wenn dann der Schein da ist, nicht nur die alten Teleskopruten aus Kidertagen am Start sind.

U.a. Berkley Pulse Spin 5-20g  und die Cormoran Black Master 3000 Rolle (aber nicht zur Berkley , für die brauch ich noch eine geeignete Rolle.)

http://www.rybalka.ua/upload/main_images/6589/07_1143324_1.jpg

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/media/00131561001257955170.jpg


----------



## Sverige (16. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine *Jerkbaitkombo für 2010* ist jetzt zusammen:

1. Strike Pro Connector - 1,80m  WG: -150gr.
2. Abu Ambassadeur 5601C Predator
3. Stren Superbraid Hi-Vis Gold - 0,25mm


----------



## TioZ (16. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tolle Combo, würde mich freuen wenn du an anderer Stelle ( Jerkrolle: Wer kennt die ABU 5601c PREDATOR ) nen kleinen Bericht reinstellen könntest sobald Du damit am Wasser warst.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## kohlie0611 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geile Rolle Phil , mal nicht das "Übliche" hier#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Sverige schrieb:


> Meine *Jerkbaitkombo für 2010* ist jetzt zusammen:
> 
> 1. Strike Pro Connector - 1,80m WG: -150gr.
> 2. Abu Ambassadeur 5601C Predator
> 3. Stren Superbraid Hi-Vis Gold - 0,25mm


 
Geile Rute 

Viel Spass mit der Combo, und lass uns an deinen Fängen teilhaben


----------



## jerkfreak (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jow, leckere Kombo! Na dann mal ein kräftiges Petri, auf dass du sie bald einweihen kannst...!


----------



## BasterHRO (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey Boardies,

Hab mir Anfang der Woche eine Mitchell Elite Spin (8-32g) & eine Sargus 2000 zum Barsch,- und Zanderangeln gegönnt.

Heute hab ich die Sachen dann mal getestet und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Wirklich sehr leichtes Gerät & super angenehm zu fischen.

Kann Rute und Rolle nur sehr empfehlen!!#6


LG Baster|wavey:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

na, schon mal so ´nen hässlichen Wobbler gesehen? 
(StrikePro)


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jooo häßlich wie die Nacht, fängt aber Fisch...

Greetz


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Boot angler schrieb:


> fängt aber Fisch...



ich nehm´ Dich beim Wort, Mirco! :m


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> ich nehm´ Dich beim Wort, Mirco! :m


 
Das tu mal...
Du weißt doch JEDER Wobbler ist nur so gut wie sein "BEDIENER" ... :q


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Das tu mal...
> Du weißt doch JEDER Wobbler ist nur so gut wie sein "BEDIENER" ... :q



Soooviel Bedienung braucht das Teil aber auch net  Etwas twitchen und cranken und schon läuft das Teil 

Zumindest im Frühling wenn die Barsche permanent Fressattacken im Oberwasser haben


----------



## jungangler 93 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:qschön diese englischen " fachbegriffe", aber so weit ich weiß heißt cranken, doch einfach nur einkurbeln. des bekommen die meisten hin .


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe heute meine Langersehnte Bestellung bekommen.

10x Kopyto 10cm Gold-Glitter-Schwarz
10x Kopyto 8cm Blau-Glitter-Rot-Weiß
6x Kopyto Grün-Glitter-Rot
10x Fin's' Fish von Lunker City in Black Ice und 12,5cm
und 37x Jigkopf Erie-Jig 21g und 4/0
Dazu gabs nen Cop-Shad und ne Angelwoche



http://img219.*ih.us/img219/4573/imgp2199.jpg

Raubfischspezialist.de     TOP:vik:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab grad was geiles gefunden  ne abu garcia 6601 bcx baticast LH für 45 euro inklusive versand aus den staaten.....ich hoff die taugt was zum jerken


----------



## Sverige (17. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War heute in der Nachbarschaft einkaufen!   :m










1. Wolfcreek: The Wolf - Dorsch Design
2. "Würmer..." - size: medium
3. Titanvorfächer



4. Savage Dear Deviator (den gabs aber für schmales Geld im Internet) 


Rügen kann kommen!


P.S.: 
Bericht von der Abu 5601c Predator kommt, sobald ich am Wasser war!


----------



## Magdeburger (19. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach diesem Video http://www.youtube.com/user/brassenhunter?blend=1&ob=4#p/u/452/0B1J69L7LEc habe ich mir interessehalber mal ein paar Rasselwobbler gekauft, die ich letztens in einem Angelladen gesehen habe.

Es sind Spro ArukuShad75 in 7,5 cm. Die Verarbeitung wirkt sehr gut und sie sind mit scharfen Gamakatsu-Haken ausgestattet. Die Dinger hingen auch in kleineren und größeren Größen rum. Mit 7,70,- auch noch bezahlbar.

Bin mal gespannt, ob mir die Wobbler ein paar Frühjahrshechte oder schöne Barsche ans Band bringen werden. Auf Zander sicherlich auch interessant.

http://img248.*ih.us/img248/9962/cimg0210o.jpg


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (19. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

in dem video benutzen die aber den Bill Lewis R-Trap

Habe auch den Aruko Shad aber junior version (ca. 5cm) aber ich habe ihn noch nicht viel gefischt. Bislang ein Monster-Raubbrassen und ein paar Barsche


----------



## pionier2511 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So pünktlich zum begin der Fliegenfischer / Bachforellensaison habe ich mir auch mal was gegönnt .

Balzer Watkescher mit gummiertem Netz 
Fischtöter mit Rosenholz griff 
Und eine DAM Calyber Fly mit ner 7/8 Schnurklasse .


----------



## Maurice86 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier mal meine MeFo Blinker für Dänemark im April :vik:




Gruß
Maurice


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (19. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mal kurz bissl OT: da ich mir ja die  abu garcia 6601 bcx baticast LH  gekauft hab und sie noch net da is und erst in 2-3 wochen kommen wird wollt ich ma schnell fragen und ob jemand weis wie die so is  ich hoff dich gut zum jerken bis 60 gramm


----------



## KugelBlitz (19. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So hier sind mal meine neuen Wobbler für die nächste Saison.
Geangelt werden die Schmuckstücke an meiner neuen Berkley Pulse (7-30 Gramm) und ner Ryobi Zauber 2000.
Gruss Tobi


----------



## Breamhunter (20. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fabi123 schrieb:


> mal kurz bissl OT: da ich mir ja die  abu garcia 6601 bcx baticast LH  gekauft hab und sie noch net da is und erst in 2-3 wochen kommen wird wollt ich ma schnell fragen und ob jemand weis wie die so is  ich hoff dich gut zum jerken bis 60 gramm



Ich hätte mal vorher gefragt 
Wenn Du diese hier meinst, ist das eine recht große/schwere Multi. Eher was zum schleppen. Bis 60 gr. kommst Du mit einer vernünftigen Lowprofile Baitcaster hin. Hier mal ne schöne Übersicht #h


----------



## KawangA (20. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So heute nochmal los und etwas meine Köderbox aufgefüllt. Das kam dabei raus.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

New Kajak Stuff in Town 

Heute eingeflogen: Pezon & Michel: 
Gunki Hayashi , 210cm , 7-28gr einteilig, fast Taper

vorgestern eingeflogen im Tausch gegen eine meiner Ruten:
Shimano C1-4 Rarenium 3000ér

Wird wohl meine neue Kajak Combo zum Wobbeln mit Suspendern auf MeFo, sowie für leichtere MeFoblinker und kleine Dorsch jigs 

It´s a Fun Stick !!! :k:k

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Boot angler: die Hayashi hatte ich heute auch noch in den Händen, selbes Modell- schon n feines Stöckchen, nur stört mich die Einteiligkeit! Ich finde es einfach unpraktisch, auch wenn es "besser" von der Aktion her sein soll. Für mich wurde es dann nicht ganz so teuer, aber nicht minder fein: Ich ging mit der "Pezon & Michel Invitation SG Drop Shot"- 5- 25 gr. WG, 210cm, 2teilig aus dem Laden. Foto habe ich leider nicht zur Hand. Ihr werdet sie aber zukünftig auf Fangfotos wohl öfters sehen  
ABER eine Rute, auf die ich eigentlich ein Auge geworfen habe und die auch vielfach weiterempfohlen wurde, ist die "P&M Redoutable Bass"- war die pure Enttäuschung, als ich sie in den Händen hielt. Wollte zwar die ML- Version in 210cm, in 8-20gr. WG, aber es stand nur die "Big Sis"- die MH in 270cm mit 20- 70 gr. WG zur Verfügung. Wenn die große mir gefallen hätte, hätte ich gefragt, ob man mir die kleinere Version bestellen könnte...  Verarbeitung sauber, hier gibts nix auszusetzen, aber: Das Gewicht der Rute? Wurde angegeben mit 190, oder 200gr. im Prospekt- mind. 250gr, viel zu schwer, zumind. was mein Empfinden betrifft, und bretthart, aber wie, wenn kein WG drauf gestanden hätte, hätte ich sie beinahe für ne Pilkrute gehalten. Dafür bin ich jetzt aber umso glücklicher, die "Richtige"- feine Spinnrute für mich gefunden zu haben!


----------



## Striker1982 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern bekommen  
Wer erät was es für ein Blank ist bekommt einen Keks von mir , als Tip er ist auch hier im Forum teilweise heis diskutiert  
Eine Rute nach meinen wünschen zum Gummifischen. 
Man spürt echt jeden Zupfer und jeden Stein. 
http://img146.*ih.us/img146/4939/p1000620.jpg
http://img689.*ih.us/img689/1379/p1000617j.jpg
http://img638.*ih.us/img638/7982/p1000619r.jpg
http://img12.*ih.us/img12/1372/p1000626z.jpg
http://img532.*ih.us/img532/4893/p1000625.jpg
http://img251.*ih.us/img251/3592/p1000631.jpghttp://img707.*ih.us/img707/363/p1000630c.jpghttp://img407.*ih.us/img407/5448/p1000628i.jpg


----------



## chxxstxxxx (21. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

CTS EST -75g.


----------



## Striker1982 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



christian36 schrieb:


> CTS EST -75g.



Nein  neuer Versuch


----------



## Schniedel (21. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nette Kombo, wobei mir die AlPS Rollenhalter nicht so zusagen.
Könnte auch ne RST Shad Pro sein.


----------



## Striker1982 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schniedel schrieb:


> Nette Kombo, wobei mir die AlPS Rollenhalter nicht so zusagen.
> Könnte auch ne RST Shad Pro sein.


Ich find ihn sehr schön klar es giebt "praktischere" aber nun gut nein es ist auch kein RST  
Der Blank wird nur von einem "Hersteller" vertriben Exklusiv soweit ich weis


----------



## Schniedel (21. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nun, dann wirds wohl ein Spin System 2 oder 3 Blank sein.


----------



## Striker1982 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schniedel schrieb:


> Nun, dann wirds wohl ein Spin System 2 oder 3 Blank sein.




Der 2er ist es  
"Keks geb"


----------



## basti1585 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein neuer Einkauf:
Bin mal auf den Screamin Devil gespannt.


----------



## Apoo (21. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Striker1982
Netter Kauf, sehr sehr Netter, aber eine Frage...
Hast du im Lotto gewonnen? :q


----------



## Striker1982 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Apoo schrieb:


> @Striker1982
> Netter Kauf, sehr sehr Netter, aber eine Frage...
> Hast du im Lotto gewonnen? :q



nein leider nicht  
aber ab und zu muss es halt mal sein


----------



## jerkfreak (22. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nett Striker, sehr sehr nett...!


----------



## spin89 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



basti1585 schrieb:


> Mein neuer Einkauf:
> Bin mal auf den Screamin Devil gespannt.


 

Den Guf wills du aber nicht so fischen oder? Der Haken ist viel zu klein.Die Wobbler sind aber schick.Gruss Spin89


----------



## Anglerjugend (22. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine allerersten Wobbler sind heute gekommen :l

Klick

Ich hoffe sie fangen ihren Fisch |wavey:

P.s. wie kann ich ein Bild anhängen so dass es klein gezeigt wird und wenn man drauf klickt wird es mit schwarzem Hintergrund groß angezeigt?


----------



## Sir_Rock (22. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe heute meine *Jenzi Whisper Live Soft Zander* (3,00m / WG 2-12g) bekommen. Gefällt mir sehr gut, die Verarbeitung ist Spitze!
Meine erste Rute von Jenzi 

Vielleicht kann mir jmd von euch mal weiter helfen, suiche noch eine passende Rolle für die Rute!

*http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2866541#post2866541*


----------



## Algon (22. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> P.s. wie kann ich ein Bild anhängen so dass es klein gezeigt wird und wenn man drauf klickt wird es mit schwarzem Hintergrund groß angezeigt?


 

MfG Algon


----------



## basti1585 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spin89 schrieb:


> Den Guf wills du aber nicht so fischen oder? Der Haken ist viel zu klein.Die Wobbler sind aber schick.Gruss Spin89



Sollen noch 2 Zusatzdrillinge dran. Wollte die aber nicht fertig kaufen, sondern selber montieren.


----------



## flasha (22. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*




Neue Rute zum Zander ärgern:

_DAM Calyber 2,4m WG -42g_

passend dazu (optisch):

_Shimano Nexave 2500 + TUF Line XP 10lbs (~5Kg) yellow


_Dazu gab es dann noch:_

10x Jan Gutjahr Liquidator Wobbler 10-12cm / 15-27g
3x Delalande Sandra 12cm
2x Delalande Sandra 9cm
5x Kopyto 12cm
2x Kopyto 9cm
2x Mini Twister
1x Mann's
2x Effzett Blinker
1x No Name Blinker 5cm
1x Wirbelsortiment_

Posen und Haken dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Flasha: Die hätte ich auch erraten  Habe sie direkt erkannt, die hat eig. auch in mein "Beuteschema" gepasst, als ich auf der Suche war!


----------



## flasha (22. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @Flasha: Die hätte ich auch erraten  Habe sie direkt erkannt, die hat eig. auch in mein "Beuteschema" gepasst, als ich auf der Suche war!



Leider komm ich noch nicht dazu sie zu testen. Hätte mir nur eine andere Schnur nehmen sollen. Also eine Nummer größer. (~7KG) Oder ist das so ok?


----------



## Sir_Rock (22. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2866541#post2866541Hilfe!


----------



## fishwert (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



flasha schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 130710
> 
> .....
> Posen und Haken dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen



Nicht schlecht, dein Einkauf! Optisch gibt's auf jeden Fall was her....
Bloß was machst Du mit den ganzen Posen? Und den vielen Haken?#c
Ah ja, die sind wohl zum Köderfische fangen :m

VG
Dieter


----------



## Nolfravel (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Leute,

hier mal mein "Gummi-Einsteiger.Sortiment".

Rozemaijer Fishy-Shad 11,5cm

Rozemaijer Split-Shad 8cm

Spro HS Shads

2x Sandra

2x Relax


Naja, dann konnte ich nicht wiederstehen und hab noch n Hart Beard Walker in 6,5cm und weiß mitgenommen


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> hier mal mein "Gummi-Einsteiger.Sortiment".
> 
> ...




Echt feines Material hast du dir da raus gelassen. Die Rozemaijer Gummis habe ich selber und ich finde die einfach genial von ihrer Beweglichkeit.:m


----------



## Nolfravel (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Echt feines Material hast du dir da raus gelassen. Die Rozemaijer Gummis habe ich selber und ich finde die einfach genial von ihrer Beweglichkeit.:m


 

Gut zu wissen, ich hatte nämlich keine Ahnung, und da ich sonst immer online bestelle, bin ich als armer Schüler extra mit Bus und Bahn nach Hamburg gefahren, zum einzigen Angelladen meines Vertrauens und hab gesagt: Ich brauch Gummi-Beratung!
Antwort: Okay, das, das, das joa die gehn auch gut.
Zur Info: Der Angelladen in Langenhorn.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## megger (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Pass aber auf mit den Rozemeijer Gummis. Immer schön in der Tüte lassen und nie mit anderen Gummis zusammen lagern. Die sind so agressiv, die greifen sogar die Bleiköpfe an. Weiß der Teufel, was da alles drin ist.

Petri

Megger


----------



## Apoo (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bestimmt nur das beste fürs Fischmaul 
Echt ein paar nette Gummis!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nicht "nicht mehr", sondern "nicht überall".


----------



## flasha (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fishwert schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, dein Einkauf! Optisch gibt's auf jeden Fall was her....
> Bloß was machst Du mit den ganzen Posen? Und den vielen Haken?#c
> Ah ja, die sind wohl zum Köderfische fangen :m
> 
> ...



Naja, die sind für die ruhigen Minuten beim Angeln. Pose ins Wasser, Bier auf und ab in den Stuhl und Ruhe genießen


----------



## Nolfravel (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



megger schrieb:


> Pass aber auf mit den Rozemeijer Gummis. Immer schön in der Tüte lassen und nie mit anderen Gummis zusammen lagern. Die sind so agressiv, die greifen sogar die Bleiköpfe an. Weiß der Teufel, was da alles drin ist.
> 
> Petri
> 
> Megger


 

Oha, dann liegen die grade gar nicht gut.
Aber ich hab grade keine andere Box, jez liegen eben 2 zusammen...
Mal gucken was passiert, danke für die Info#6#6#6.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## fishwert (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



flasha schrieb:


> Naja, die sind für die ruhigen Minuten beim Angeln. Pose ins Wasser, Bier auf und ab in den Stuhl und Ruhe genießen



Richtig! Das muß auch mal sein #: #g
Und vor allem, der Hecht will ja auch mal die Gelegenheit zum Mittagsnickerchen kriegen |schlaf:

VG
Dieter


----------



## Koalano1 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nabend!
Ich habe mir auch mal wieder was gegönnt|rolleyes
Um die Schonzeit mit Forellen- und Friefischangeln zu überbrücken gab es ne Quantum Smart Trout in 4,00m, Mitchell Premium Match 2 363 und noch dazu zwei Shimano Exage2500RB

Hier noch nen paar Bildchen

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/753/img4145b.jpg


http://img208.*ih.us/img208/827/img4140j.jpg

http://img106.*ih.us/img106/8437/img4137e.jpg


----------



## dodo12 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Sachen, Juli! 
Glückwunsch!


----------



## GuidoOo (25. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mir gefällt das 3. Bild 


Ich hab mir konkret krass

10 Wobbler
8 Blinker
8 Spinner
 Und son Kleinkram gekauft


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bild?????


----------



## Mendener (25. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab auch mal wieder drei neue :l
http://img87.*ih.us/img87/9162/p1030106z.jpg


http://img408.*ih.us/img408/6174/p1030107.jpg


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (25. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

da darf ich gar nicht hingucken :g bin wieder weg!


----------



## Mendener (25. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> da darf ich gar nicht hingucken :g bin wieder weg!



Das kenne ich ... und dann endet das so wie oben :g


----------



## Algon (25. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> da darf ich gar nicht hingucken :g bin wieder weg!


 
och,  dann schicke ich Dir den Link nochmal per PN #y


MfG Algon


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

was sind des für welche? schaun sehr geil aus


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (25. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lucky Craft Humpback Pointer 50 ?

nur geraten...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hm sehn sehr nice aus  ob barsche die wohl mögen|kopfkrat


----------



## Mendener (25. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> Lucky Craft Humpback Pointer 50 ?
> 
> nur geraten...




Ha ha, richtig wie immer :m

In den Farben:

Aurora Black
Ayu Ghost
Bait Moss Back

@ fabi123

Genau dafür sind sie ;-)

MfG


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

gut werd glaub ich mir auch 3,4 holen  wär nett wen du sie für mich testen würdest und mir deine testergebnisse berichten würdest


----------



## Mendener (25. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fabi123 schrieb:


> gut werd glaub ich mir auch 3,4 holen  wär nett wen du sie für mich testen würdest und mir deine testergebnisse berichten würdest



Werde ich machen ... brauche nur noch die neue Combo dafür


----------



## GuidoOo (25. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fabi123 schrieb:


> bild?????



Lohnt nicht 
Sind ja "nur" von
Rapala
Salmo
Kinetic
Frenzy
Balzer


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

naja ich finds trotzdem schön zu sehen was sich andere so gönnen....muss ja ních immer gleich lucky craft ,´megabass und co sein oder??


----------



## andimb (26. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nächste Woche gehe ich auf Forellenjagd. hier mal meine Bestellung :m​ 
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Ihre  bestellten Produkte nochmals zur Kontrolle: *[/FONT]       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Stk. *[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Produkt  *[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Artikel Nr.  *[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Einzelpreis*[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Preis*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Exori Trout Project  Fliegen Sinking*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]9499002
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4,99  EUR[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4,99  EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*SHIMANO  Polarisationsbrille "Alivio AX"*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SUNALV2
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]24,99  EUR[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]24,99  EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Exori Trout Project  Fliegen Surface*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]9499001
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4,99  EUR[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4,99  EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Forellenposen mit  Knicklichthalter 5g*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5476050
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1,99  EUR[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1,99  EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Exori  Schlepp-Ansitzpose Trota 5 Tragkraft 4g*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]9668004
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2,78  EUR[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2,78  EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Exori  Schlepp-Ansitzpose Trota 5 Tragkraft 5g*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]9668005
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2,78  EUR[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2,78  EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Trout Project  Gummiperlen 4mm*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]9610034
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1,50  EUR[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1,50  EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*QUANTUM DARTCASTER  schwimmend 9g*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5104004
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3,59  EUR[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3,59  EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*QUANTUM DARTCASTER  sinkend 10 g*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5106003
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3,59  EUR[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3,59  EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*QUANTUM DARTCASTER  halbsinkend 9 g*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5105003
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3,59  EUR[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3,59  EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Knochenhakenlöser  Classic, 14 cm*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]600003
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0,99  EUR[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0,99  EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Alu-Hakenlöser, 10  cm*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]52341
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0,99  EUR[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1,98  EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*WESTLINE SETZKESCHER  ALLROUND l.: 3,50m mit Transporttasche*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]8500350
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]15,99  EUR[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]15,99  EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Stroft GTM 0,22mm  300 Meter*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6322
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]20,19  EUR[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]20,19  EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Daiwa Tournament  Sbirolino Haken Gr. 8*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]14461008
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2,80  EUR[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2,80  EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Berkley Power Bait  Honey Worms Yellow*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1089418
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5,40  EUR[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5,40  EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Berkley Glitter  Smoke Fire Silver*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1069250
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2,99  EUR[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2,99  EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Berkley Double  Glitter White*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1004944
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2,99  EUR[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2,99  EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Berkley Glitter  Sunshine yellow*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1004954
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2,99  EUR[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2,99  EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Zwischensumme:  111,11 EUR

[/FONT]

Finde das gaaaanz schön teuer, aber einen anderen Laden, der alles hat, den konnte ich in einer Stunde nicht finden :r​


----------



## The_Pitbull (26. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi lass mich raten bei Profishing bestellt?O man die Refos tun mir jetzt schon nicht leid hehe.Gruß Pitti


----------



## fishwert (26. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@andimb

Setzkescher???
Du kommst bestimmt nicht aus Bayern bzw. besser gesagt, Du jagst den Forellen sicherlich nicht in bayer. Gewässer hinterher....
Sonst hättest Dir diese (Kosten)Position sparen können #6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

High-Tech-Lures :m


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Andi: Geil, Berkleypaste für unter 3 €, das ist ja mal nicht schlecht!


----------



## fishwert (26. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> High-Tech-Lures :m



Mahlzeit!
#g


----------



## King Wetzel (26. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

meeeeensch was ist los mit dir Rubber Duck keine wobbler mehr was ist los 
MFG henry


----------



## Torsten (26. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich habe auch was gekauft,Jig-Köpfe.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Naturgetreue Mini Wobbler mit Fanggarantie|kopfkrat


----------



## StefanN :) (26. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey Leute,

heute war ich auch mal wieder einkaufen  zwar nur meine Gufis aufgefrischt aber immerhin ;D


http://img709.*ih.us/img709/8246/img3716h.jpg

MfG Stefan :


----------



## Brassmann (26. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oben Links

Sänger - Iron Claw - Doiyo  Supido 100? 

Hab mir auch einen zulegt...erstmal schauen wie der lauf ist.

Hat den schon jemand gefischt? (Aber ich glaub das ist ne neue Serie oder irre ich mich?)


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (27. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lorenz und Rubber Duck sind Schuld;+. Die dauernd mit ihren Berichten und Tipps, jetzt habe ich wieder diesen Ärger mit meiner Frau bloß weil der Briefträger nicht kommen kann wenn sie nicht da ist, der Id... könnte das ganze Zeug doch auch einfach leise unter mein Auto legen, oder so. Nein er muss jedes mal laut Klingeln, und ich bekomme davon dann fast immer einen Herzinfarkt.

Klingelklingel, Schatz las mich gehen ist bestimmt nur der ...... funktioniert auch nicht mehr.

Wenn ich nicht die nächsten Wochen mit dicken Ostereiern herumlaufen will muss ich mir was einfallen lassen, oh man.

Dabei haben doch nur Lorrenz und Rubber Duck Schuld.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (27. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hiermit musste er auch unbedingt Klingeln|krach:.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#d so was lässt man sich ja auch auf die Arbeit schicken...|bla:

und sonst gibt´s noch Paketshops, Packstationen usw. ...:q


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (27. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> #d so was lässt man sich ja auch auf die Arbeit schicken...|bla:
> 
> und sonst gibt´s noch Paketshops, Packstationen usw. ...:q




Du bist ein absoluter Vollprofi, bitte das nächste mal nur vorher sagen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (27. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

war heute beim FP....hab mir nen alien eel und nen rapala skitter walk geholt.....
bilder krieg ich iwie nich rauf da sie mit der spiegelreflex gemacht sind und zu groß sind#d aber egal is ja auch nix dolles  ma ne frage....der alien eel is ja eig fast desselbe wie der bull dawg oder?


----------



## dodo12 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder erfolgreich: 

Neopren - Wathose (DAM):
http://img535.*ih.us/img535/3417/dscn0134b.jpg

4 Wobbler (2 x Savegae Gear und 2 x Daiya:
http://img265.*ih.us/img265/2456/dscn0135z.jpg

Und noch nen bischen Anfutter:
http://img18.*ih.us/img18/951/dscn0137w.jpg

Grüße,
Dominik #h#h

PS: Sorry, für die schlechte Qualität! #c


----------



## Felipe95 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@dodo12: diese schwarz,roten wobbler habe ich heute bei askari in hannover gesehen fand die irgendwie voll komisch und hab mich gefragt wer solche wobbler wohl kauft 

Ich hab mir lieber ein paar effzett blinker und ein paar mepps aglia spinner gekauft, die rolle und die rute die ich wollte hatten sie leider nicht da #c:c

Gruß felix


----------



## dodo12 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin! Ich kaufe die! xD
Aber die laufen echt klasse, super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis von der neuen Iron Claw Serie!


----------



## Bobster (27. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...so und die DAM Wat(t)hose haste Dir also
auch gekauft |kopfkrat

Na denn lass mal über den 3-5 Einsatz was verlauten.


----------



## dodo12 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hm, wir werden es sehen, ich werde berichten!  
Aber so schlecht kann man eine Wathose bei dem Preis doch gar nicht bauen!  Ich bin da ziemlich zuversichtlich, und wenn die nix is, dann is die nix und wird reklamiert dann habe ich ne neue, dann passierts wieder, dann reklamier ich sie wieder und wenns nochmal passiert, bekomme ich das Geld zurück, so einfach ist das!


----------



## TrapperT (27. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr cool, mit dem Canadier, bin ich 2 mal für je 300 km in Alaska Wildwasser gefahren, genial!


----------



## andimb (28. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fishwert schrieb:


> @andimb
> 
> Setzkescher???
> Du kommst bestimmt nicht aus Bayern bzw. besser gesagt, Du jagst den Forellen sicherlich nicht in bayer. Gewässer hinterher....
> Sonst hättest Dir diese (Kosten)Position sparen können #6




Ne ich komme aus NRW. Da hat man noch nen Setzkescher meistens. Aber ich nehme den nur für Forellen, denn sonst geht mir da zu viel Zeit beim Ausnehmen drauf. |bigeyes


----------



## andimb (28. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hi lass mich raten bei Profishing bestellt?O man die Refos tun mir jetzt schon nicht leid hehe.Gruß Pitti




Hi Pitti,

ja das stimmt! Und die Lieferung ist jetzt nach der Bestellung am Montag immer noch nicht da #c

@anglermeister 17:

Ich wollte auch noch mehr Teigsorten kaufen, auch Maden usw., aber das wird so extrem teuer, dass ich es lieber gelassen habe. Ich hab mich schon erschreckt, als ich gesehen hab, dass ich über 100€ liege.#d Aber andererseits will man ja auch nicht am Wasser sitzen und dann fehlt was.

So, jetzt wird F1 geschaut, es regnet |wavey:


----------



## angelpfeife (28. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



andimb schrieb:


> Hi Pitti,
> So, jetzt wird F1 geschaut, es regnet |wavey:


Hättest du dir auch sparen können#d. WObei interressant wars Rennen ja schon...


----------



## MrFloppy (28. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

rennen? f1? wie gings denn aus?

ich hab die zeit sinnvoll genutzt und mir 2 aspire 2500 fa, etwas powerpro und zwei gufiruten gegönnt. 
bilder gibts, sobald gerlinger geliefert hat ;-)


----------



## GuidoOo (28. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> rennen? f1? wie gings denn aus?
> 
> ich hab die zeit sinnvoll genutzt und mir 2 aspire 2500 fa, etwas powerpro und zwei gufiruten gegönnt.
> bilder gibts, sobald gerlinger geliefert hat ;-)



|bigeyes Brennst du? #6

Geil Geil!


----------



## Havelritter (28. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na endlich. Der erste Teil meiner Bestellung ist eingetroffen, jetzt fehlen nur noch die Dorado Wobbler, Berkley Peitsche und die RedArc.

Salmo Hornets: 3,5cm/2,2gr. (sinkend)
Salmo Slider: 5cm/6,5gr. (float)
Illex: Squirrel 67SP
Illex Tiny Fry:3,8cm/1,5gr. und 5cm/2,7gr.
Mosa : S-Baby,Little Boy, Fat Boy und Cannonball


----------



## MrFloppy (28. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> |bigeyes Brennst du? #6
> 
> Geil Geil!



f1 is mir einfach zu langweilig #u von 0 - 100 in 3 sekunden kann ich auch haben, aber es war heute zu kalt zum moppedfahren 

und gerlinger hat grad ein angebot: 2 aspire 2500 für 399. da konnte ich nicht widerstehen.

die ruten sind aber sehr günstige: daiwa exceller. hatte die letztens auf der messe in der hand und wollte da schon fast zuschlagen - jetzt hab ich sie mal gekauft, um sie anzutesten.

als bonus gabs 5% rabatt vom gerlinger ;-) , die ich in die pp  investiert hab (kommt aus usa)


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, heute sind meine Trollingruten angekommen...

Rügen kann kommen am Donnerstag


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Mirco:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sind keine wobbler


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Boot angler schrieb:


> sind keine wobbler



nicht? |bigeyes 
mach mich nicht so runter, bin doch noch  Laie und außerdem auf Entzug! |scardie:

​


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> nicht? |bigeyes
> mach mich nicht so runter, bin doch noch Laie und außerdem auf Entzug! |scardie:
> 
> ​


 
Wo ist denn jetzt deine Signatur hin?;+
Doch in Versuchung gekommen?
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (29. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

alter schwede  wieviele ruten sind das? und wieviel haste gezahlt wnen ich fragen darf??


----------



## Algon (29. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Mirco,
du mußt nicht bei jedem Hänger die Rute in den See schmeißen.|supergri 
Und schrei Jürgen nicht so an, der macht eine schwere Zeit durch.|pftroest:

MfG Algon


----------



## Bassey (29. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nicht gekauft sondern geschenkt bekommen und auch ohne Foto... Aber: Eine ca 40-45 Jahre alte E-Gitarre, der Schenker wusste wohl nicht so recht bescheid über das Stück, jedoch bin ich mir zu 99% sicher, dass es sich um einer eben jener handelt. die bei der E-Bucht schonmal für 5-Stellige Beträge weggehen! OH WIE GEIL!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

10x TD 86-DT-I
2x   TD 90-DD-I


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (29. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wow im lotto gewonnen    ?


----------



## powerpauer (29. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Boot

na da braucht jetz noch ein paar kumpels oder 10 hände |kopfkrat


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (29. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

reich hier noch schnell meine vom wochenende nach  is zwar gar nix besonderes aber egal 


den 2ten kann ich iwie nich hochladen da der anhang schon existiert.....bei kukö raten....


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin!

Moensch Mirco da muessen sich die Lachse ja warm anziehen. 

Ich hab in den letzten drei Wochen USA Aufenthalt auch so das 
eine oder andere geshoppt und werde wohl nach meiner Ankunft 
am Mittwoch mal ein paar Bilderchens fuer Euch bereit stellen. 

Aber nur wenn es Euch interessiert


----------



## Lorenz (29. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fabi123 schrieb:


> den 2ten kann ich iwie nich hochladen da der anhang schon existiert.....bei kukö raten....


Rapala Skitter Walk...


----------



## Havelritter (30. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So langsam trifft alles ein. 20er RedArc und an den Illex Wobblern konnte ich nicht vorbei gehen: Watermonitor & Bonie


----------



## bazawe (30. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Bassey

ist es eine Les Paul ?

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Larsspicy (30. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Kackfisch

Was für ne schnur is auf der Red arc?


----------



## H.Christians (30. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sieht aus wie nee Fireline Pink. Für nee Spiderwire Code Red etwas zu hell.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (30. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



powerpauer schrieb:


> @ Boot
> 
> na da braucht jetz noch ein paar kumpels oder 10 hände |kopfkrat


 
Brauch ich nicht 
Nein, sind zum Trollen auf Lachse, im Osten vor Rügen sind 3 Ruten pro Mann erlaubt und wir fahren mit bis zu 4 Leuten, ALSO 12 RUTEN 
Und wenn man(n) beim Trollen Tackletechnisch auf´s ganze geht (fischen 10x Everol 12/20 zum Trollen) dann müssen auch Daiwa Inliner her 

Oder Torsk??

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Noch absolut im normalen Bereich,
http://www.team-rubberduck.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=107&Itemid=133


----------



## MrFloppy (30. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so, meine bestellung vom sonntag ist heute schon angekommen. wahnsinn, wie schnell die beim gerlinger sind :-D

als  "bonus" gabs noch ne shimano hyperloop und ein handtuch  geschenkt. da soll sich noch einer über kundenfreundlichkeit beschweren...


----------



## padotcom (30. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab heute auch mal zugeschlagen.
Ich hoffe die passen für meine ersten Versuche beim Jerken.


----------



## Havelritter (31. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*@pad* Mit dem Slider kannst Du nicht viel falsch machen! Der Rest sieht auch ordentlich aus - Petri Heil!

*@Larsspicy* 10er Spiderwire, Code Red - Jup, auf der spule sieht die viel Heller aus, als auf der Rolle beim Händler :g

Meine Skeletor Peitsche _(2,40m/4 - 24gr.)_ ist gestern eingetroffen und wurde natürlich auch gleich nach Feierabend eingeweiht


----------



## Larsspicy (31. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Kackfisch

Ahh ok, danke sehr schön


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sodale, wieder im Lande und mal schnell die Klamotten 
ausgepackt und einen Teil abgelichtet.

Wer alle Artikel benennen kann bekommt einen virtuellen 
Keks oder ein reales Bier wenn er nach Nienburg kommt. #6












PS: Die Rute stammt nicht aus den Staaten sondern 
von Köderwahnsinn, Mensch liefern die schnell! Alle Achtung #6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (31. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so, heute gab´s nochmal ´ne Kleinigkeit zum Forellenärgern:






(für´s Protokoll: sind Gummifische und keine Wobbler!) |bla:


----------



## Mordendyk (31. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Torsk welche Rute ist denn das? Sieht schick aus  Habe auch ne Curado hier rumliegen aber bisher noch keine passende Rute  Hatte die Abu Garcia Ruby Crest Cast in 2,40m im Visier. Ich steh nicht so auf 1,80-2,10er Ruten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Garbolino Draken.

Gibts aber auch in DE.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> für´s Protokoll: sind Gummifische und keine Wobbler!


 
Man sollte eben langsam mit der Suchtbewältigung anfangen|znaika:. 
Irgendwann steht dann in deiner Signatur "Keinen *Kunstköder *mehr gekauft seit dem ..."
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> PS: Die Rute stammt nicht aus den Staaten sondern
> von *Köderwahnsinn*, Mensch liefern die schnell! Alle Achtung #6







Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Garbolino Draken.
> 
> Gibts aber auch in DE.
> 
> ...



|wavey::m


----------



## Stauvie (31. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Rubber Duck*
> 
> 
> ...


Gummifische sind das Methadon des Wobblersüchtigen


----------



## KugelBlitz (31. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe letztes WE auch wieder zugeschlagen.
Konnte bei dem Angebot von Moritz nicht wiederstehen und hab mir nen Abu Garcia Elite Aurora gegönnt 
Noch ist sie auf ner Berkey Pulse 7-30Gr Soin montiert aber die passende Cast Rute gibts dafür auf jedenfall!
Gruss Tobi


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr gelungene Optik.

Viel Erfolg damit.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Algon (31. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> (für´s Protokoll: sind Gummifische und keine Wobbler!) |bla:


da gibt es auch so eine Art Nikotinpflaster für Wobblersüchtige.
http://www.scm-shop.de/fileadmin/mediafiles/scm_shopproduct/Bilder/gross/907908300.jpg


MfG 
Algon


----------



## Tisie (31. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Tobi,



KugelBlitz schrieb:


> Konnte bei dem Angebot von Moritz nicht wiederstehen und hab mir nen Abu Garcia Elite Aurora gegönnt


und schon geworfen?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## GuidoOo (31. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey Tobi  Schönes Ding, als ich den Flyer bekommen hab, lief mir auch das Wasser im Munde zusammen. Geiles Röllchen 

Aber ich hab ja hier drauf gespart. Man ist Jung, und will Akustik auf dem Boot....Nur das Bremsengeknatter wird ja auch mal Langweilig #6

http://img249.*ih.us/img249/2000/p1050339y.jpg

Fragt mich nicht, warum es sich so hin gedreht hat, geht nicht anders..-.-#c


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (1. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> da gibt es auch so eine Art Nikotinpflaster für Wobblersüchtige.
> http://www.scm-shop.de/fileadmin/mediafiles/scm_shopproduct/Bilder/gross/907908300.jpg



hehehee! nicht schlecht! :m


----------



## Striker1982 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So gestern muste ne neue Rute und Rolle zum Döbel eh Forellen Spinnen her  

Passt wie Faust aufs Auge die Kombi. 

Ist ne Greys G-Lite Spin und halt die Fireblood in 2500 mit 12 Fireline  
Dürfte eigentlich recht spassig werden am Wasser mit den Sachen.
http://img100.*ih.us/img100/5969/p1000632i.jpg


----------



## MrFloppy (1. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sehr schmuckes röllchen! die rute sieht - soviel man sehen kann - auch ganz gut aus.


----------



## DerKampfangler (1. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Striker1982 die rolle hab ich auch die ist echt gut tolle wahl!!!!


----------



## Magdeburger (1. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die G-Lite-Spin hatte ich auch mal, ein echt schöner und ansehnlicher leichter Blank - unverständlich, das man der Rute so einen schlechten Rollenhalter spendiert hat. Ich hatte nach kürzerer Zeit vorne schon 2 große Risse im Kork.


----------



## KugelBlitz (1. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Tisie
Ja klar hab ich schon nen paar Probewürfe gemacht.
Anfangs mit nem 20er Birnenblei (ging wunderbar) und später dann mal mit nem 8er Dropshotblei  versucht....
Naja im Perückenlösen bin ich jetzt Meister! 
Aber sonst echt ne geile Rolle.
Gruss Tobi


----------



## Lorenz (1. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*




Einen Arnaud für Umme...Wieso kann nicht öfter sowas am Wasser rumliegen?


----------



## Schleien_Lover (1. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rute:

Kinetic Phyton 1.90m ; WG: -15g

Rolle:

2 X Abu Garcia Ultra Cast (einmal die 500 und einmal die 1000)

Schnur:

Triline Sensation 0.18mm ; 3,6kg.


----------



## Brassmann (1. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sooo da ich Heute Abend nicht viel vor hatte, wurden erstmal ein paar Bilder von meinem "neuen" (was sich so über den Winter angesammelt hat) Gerät geschossen. Hab nur die Gummis und Wobber genommen...wobei da auch noch was fehlt (darunter ein AYU Squirrel und noch einer von Doiyo in diesem Rot-Schwarzen look. Rollen und Ruten stehen schon in der Garage 

http://img144.*ih.us/img144/4813/suc50603.jpg

http://img144.*ih.us/img144/6634/suc50602.jpg

http://img144.*ih.us/img144/8954/suc50601.jpg

http://img144.*ih.us/img144/9906/suc50597.jpg

http://img144.*ih.us/img144/774/suc50596.jpg

http://img144.*ih.us/img144/5778/suc50595.jpg

http://img144.*ih.us/img144/4338/suc50594.jpg

http://img144.*ih.us/img144/1896/suc50593.jpg

http://img144.*ih.us/img144/6439/suc50590.jpg

Von den Gummis hab ich natürlich nur jeweils einen Abgelichtet..wollte hier nicht ne große Plane auslegen


----------



## Brassmann (1. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Noch was gefunden #h

http://img696.*ih.us/img696/2333/suc50591.jpg

http://img696.*ih.us/img696/7029/suc50592.jpg

€: Bei den Kisten ist natürlich nicht alles neu...auch paar dingen aus den Vorjahren dabei ^^


----------



## angelsüchto (1. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|scardie:
Lecker!


----------



## Shadrap (2. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein paar Neuzugänge für meine Köderbox. 4x Storm Thundercrank 6 cm. Die habe ich aus der Bucht gefischt für zusammen 15 Euro inkl. Versand.


----------



## maxe-hh (2. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hey brassmann, schöne sachen. wo haste denn die flachlaufenden river2sea her? aus de oder ausm ausland?


gruss max


----------



## fishwert (2. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> |scardie:
> Lecker!



aber echt |supergri

Brassmann's Einkauf -Teil 2- sieht in der Tat aus als hätte er das Süßigkeitsregal bei Aldi gestürmt  #h

Wenn's aber den schuppigen Räuber schmeckt, warum denn nicht? :m


----------



## Tagger (2. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Brassmann schrieb:


> Noch was gefunden.... #h



4,75€ für die Fast Eddys??
Hamm die bei Euch ne Klatsche, oder warst Du beim Juvelier?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Shadrap den storm oben links den habe ich geschleppt und er ist topp ;-) er hat mir einen wels von 78cm und 7 zander 1 hecht und nen paa barsche gebracht habe ihn aber noch nicht lange gefisch denn ich habe ihn auch erst kurz vor ende der letzten saison gekauft


----------



## Brassmann (2. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

HeHe danke danke

Also die "Tütensammlung" ist aus verschiedenen Shops (teilweise aus Polen) Die Hard Noise gabs als Gratis Geschenk zu nem Abo für den ESOX. Die River2Sea sind aus DE....warum auch die teuren kaufen .... und ....naja ihr kennt die Namen ^^

Hier der Ebay Shop wo ich sie bezogen habe.

http://stores.shop.ebay.de/ANGELN-SHOP

Und zu den Spro teilen...wusste den Preis nicht als ich Sie in meinem Stamm Geschäft gekauft habe...von daher wars mir egal.

So Morgen frei und ab an den See...aber vorerst "nur" mit der Feeder #h


----------



## Shadrap (3. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> @Shadrap den storm oben links den habe ich geschleppt und er ist topp ;-) er hat mir einen wels von 78cm und 7 zander 1 hecht und nen paa barsche gebracht habe ihn aber noch nicht lange gefisch denn ich habe ihn auch erst kurz vor ende der letzten saison gekauft


 
Na, das hört sich doch gut an. Ich habe bisher keine Erfahrung mit den Teilen, aber optisch machen sie einen sehr guten Eindruck und ich hoffe, daß sie mir auch ein paar Fische bringen.


----------



## Felipe95 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*





Hallo,

Heute habe ich mir bei Askari nun endlich meine neue Hecht-Spinn-Combo gekauft.

Rute: Sportex Black Stream Spin in 240cm mit 40g Wg
Rolle: Penn Sargus 3000
Schnur: 0,15mm PowerPro rot

Ich find sie schonmal GEIL, nur leider muss ich noch bis zum 1.Mai warten, evtl probiere ich die aber schonmal im Forellenteich aus ob ich da nicht einen Hecht überlisten kann.

Außerdem habe ich mir noch 3 neue Illex Wobbler gekauft:

Illex-Arnaud 100 F
Illex-Squirrel 67 SP
Illex-Cubby 38

Bestellt habe ich mir noch 2 Salmo Perch und 2 Salmo Hornet die nach den Feiertagen ankommen werden.

Die Raubfischsaison kann kommen !

Gruß Felix


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Soo endlich alles sortiert und die Schmuckstücke mal sortiert :m

Pointer





Lucky Crankbaits










Realbait





BP XPS Wobbler















Cordell Gang





Name vergessen










Bomber Dorschkiller





Swimshad 2"





Bulldawg Magnum |bigeyes





Bulldawg Regular





BP Lazereye Spinnerbait





Und dazu ne geschätzte Million Gummifische, Köder, Twister- 
ach verdammt wie soll ich die bloß alle verangeln...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## jkc (3. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> ...
> ach verdammt wie soll ich die bloß alle verangeln...



Wenn Du hilfe brauchst, sag bescheid.:q


----------



## Würger (3. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, in der letzten Woche kam mal wieder Tackle aus Nippon:

Cranks
http://img202.*ih.us/img202/2425/bild064e.jpg

Sticks
http://img169.*ih.us/img169/7682/bild063x.jpg

Twitchbaits
http://img682.*ih.us/img682/4238/bild067re.jpg


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heute is mein ambassadeur 6601 bcx gekommen|rolleyes
bild will ich jetz nichmehr machen  stell ich morgen rein... liegt echt gut in der hand und so...muss mim testen leider noch bis zum 15ten warten.......hat jemand erfahrung mit der?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

und hier das bild....ich hoff die taugt was


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (4. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oh man, wenn ich mir die letzten beiden Seiten mit den Wobblern so anschaue habe ich da auch was begonnen was sich nur schwer stoppen lässt.|krank:

Einer feiner wie der andere, man ich habe jetzt schon mehr Kunstköder wie Fische im See, wo soll dass den Enden.
Und Rubber Duck wo ist schon wieder deine Signatur. |splat2:


----------



## angelpfeife (4. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> *Ich war dabei, beim fic.. euch doch ins Knie  Thread am 22.02.2010*.



WTF? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst??|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## angelsüchto (4. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oh ja das hast du


----------



## dodo12 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Und Rubber Duck wo ist schon wieder deine Signatur. |splat2:




Er ist rückfällig geworden! |muahah:


----------



## angelpfeife (4. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> Oh ja das hast du


:c:c Aufklärung bitte!:q


----------



## Algon (4. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Er ist rückfällig geworden! |muahah:


 
ja, ist Er.

http://www.ulrice.de/images/umzug.jpg

:q
Mfg Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> ja, ist Er.
> 
> http://www.ulrice.de/images/umzug.jpg
> 
> ...





|muahah:|muahah:

Der ist gut!#6


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## feedermeister (4. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir die daiwa exeller 10 bis 20 gramm
geholt
preis:40 euro warn angebot


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






 find ich nicht witzig, wie Ihr Euch über einen kranken Kameraden lustig macht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> find ich nicht witzig, wie Ihr Euch über einen kranken Kameraden lustig macht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOOhhhhh:m|pftroest:


----------



## Tüdde (4. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> :c:c Aufklärung bitte!:q




 #t Ich auch, Ich auch, Ich auch! :q:q:q


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

joa würd ich auch gern mal wissen....suchfunktion hat nix ergeben


----------



## Jose (4. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> find ich nicht witzig, wie Ihr Euch über einen kranken Kameraden lustig macht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich schon!

(sag niemals "nie")

kannst bei mir/uns 'nen kalten mepps-entzug machen, weißt schon...


----------



## Erik_D (5. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein paar Jerks zum Hechte ärgern


----------



## Elbefischer (5. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir mal eine neue Rolle aus den Staaten geordert.
Es ist eine Daiwa Sol die ich mit Keramiklagern gepimt habe.
Weitere Infos auf
http://www.enthusiast-fishing.com/

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So einmal den Besen geschwungen, so geht das nicht Freunde!

Wer kein Bock auf das Thema hat muss nur etwas Selbstdisziplin 
beweisen und kann einfach wieder raus gehen ohne solchen Mist hier
zu hinterlassen.

Selbiges gilt auch bitte für irgendwelche Knie- oder Fußballthemen.


----------



## Elbefischer (5. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

???
Das ist doch der  "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread. oder ?
Auf welche Spatzen wird hier geschossen. ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Elbefischer

Dein Einkauf passt hier auch sehr gut hin, der Rest wurde gelöscht.


----------



## Schwingspitze (5. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe letzte Woche ne Fantasista Aozora 702 ML
für 79 Ocken  geschossen ,war die letzte. :vik:


----------



## Elbefischer (5. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke, und das ihr mal was Löscht finde ich gut.
Einige vergessen halt immer wieder das wir hier öffentlich sind, und die Threads nicht um sonst eine Überschrift haben.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Havelritter (6. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich vollständig - Jipi!

... am Samstag kamen nun endlich meine Dorado-Wobbler aus Polen bei mir an. Nun ja, gestern ging es dann gleich an den Tümpel - Bam, erster Wurf mit dem blauen Lake und sofort ein Haveltorpedo an der Strippe. Auf die Alaska Wobbler gab es 9 Barsche und auch die Mepps-Spinner haben sich mit 3 Barschen wacker geschlagen. Der größte Stachelritter brachte 26cm ans Maßband.

Das trifft wohl ziemlich genau die Vorstellungen eines jeden Anglers wenn neues Tackle ans Wasser geschleppt wird :m 

Ich liebe die kleinen jetzt schon...
Dorado Alaska, 3cm _(sink & float)_
Dorado Lake, 3.5cm _(sink & float)_
Mepps Gr. 0 bis 2
Gruß,
Marco
_Miniwobblerfetischist_


----------



## FangeNichts5 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute war ich beim Dealer und habe mir ein paar Kopytos, Profi-Blinker Zandertails, Jigköpfe und Wobbler geholt.
Bild 1: Kopytos, Zandertails und Jigköpfe
Bild 2: Behr Trendex Mini
Bild 3: Balzer Colonel Bonito, 8cm, 12 Gramm, Barsch
Bild 4: Balzer Shirasu, 5,5cm, 7 Gramm, Weissfisch
Ich wollte eig. noch ein 5. Bild einfügen, der PC lädt aber ausgerechnet diese Datei nicht hoch. Es ist ein Balzer Spin&Catch Floating, 18 Gramm, 11,5 cm mit weißem Körper und Rotem Kopf.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## GuidoOo (6. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Heute war ich beim Dealer und habe mir ein paar Kopytos, Profi-Blinker Zandertails, Jigköpfe und Wobbler geholt.
> Bild 1: Kopytos, Zandertails und Jigköpfe
> Bild 2: Behr Trendex Mini
> Bild 3: Balzer Colonel Bonito, 8cm, 12 Gramm, Barsch
> ...



Also den Umgang mit Gummis musst du aber noch mal üben, bist doch jetzt 14  &  als Boardferkel muss man das sowieso schnell können  

Also fleißig aufziehen üben  #6 * Ich hoff es ist offensichtlich genug*


----------



## KawangA (6. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Yes der Osterhasi hatte mir Geld gebracht und ich habe es heute sinnvoll bei meinem Tackeldealer angelegt....

Eine Shimano Sahara 2500 und eine Bynon Mammoth de Luxe No.4; 40 - 90 g 285cm lang ( oder 1 1/2-3 1/4 oz und 8,9" ):vik:

Jetzt kann die Schonzeit vorbei sein...


----------



## Felipe95 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier nun die Bilder von den neuen Wobblern die ich mir gekauft habe:



 


Illex Arnaud 100 F Illex DD Squirrel SP




Illex Diving Chubby 38


 


Salmo Perch Salmo Perch 



 


Salmo Hornet Salmo Hornet 




Tacklebox von Abu Garcia

MfG Felix


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@fangenichts: der shirasu is der burner  versuch den ma auf forellen


----------



## bobbl (7. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab`s heute eine 7200er Spro Passion und einen Spro Pikefighter Rucksack


----------



## FangeNichts5 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fabi123 schrieb:


> @fangenichts: der shirasu is der burner  versuch den ma auf forellen


 
Leider darf ich den an unseren Forellenteichen nicht benutzen, aber beim Barschangeln dürfte bestimmt was gehen.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Wupper86 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:vik::m:vik:​ 























[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]





[/URL]​


----------



## don rhabano (7. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey...schöne Anschaffung ,aber les doch mal den allerersten Post dieses Threads! Wenn hier alle ihr Friedfischtackle posten würden ,hätte es nichts mehr mit dem Sinn des Threads gemein. Oder willst du damit spinnen :q?
Gibts schon nen Thread für Friedfischtackle?
Könnte ja auch einen machen.
LG

Konrad


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also von einem Verbot von Friedfischtackle weiß ich nichts.
Jeder postet hier KArpfenruten etc. etc.!


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mönsch rhabano Du bist aber streng!

Bleibt doch in der (Angler-)Familie


----------



## don rhabano (7. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nöö...verboten ist nichts! Nur gedacht ist der Thread für Raubfischzeug.


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Im Grunde genommen hast Du ja Recht, aber so lange das nicht 
Überhand nimmt denke ich können wir da locker drüber weg sehen


----------



## Mendener (7. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wieder etwas angekommen 

http://img682.*ih.us/img682/7499/p1030111y.jpg


----------



## Schwingspitze (7. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ KACKFISCH,
die Dorados sehen ja geil aus ,haste mal ne Adresse,was
kosten die im Schnitt??


----------



## Havelritter (8. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das dachte ich mir auch! Vor allem der Dorado "Lake":






hat es mir angetan, dadurch bin ich auch erst auf die Burschen aufmerksam geworden. Bestellt habe ich direkt in Polen bei Fishing Markt. Das Porto belief sich auf 8,90€ und geliefert wurde innerhalb von 1 1/2 Wochen nach Platzierung meiner Order.

Die ersten drei Tage habe ich nichts von denen gehört. Auf Nachfrage teilte man mir mit, dass > 60% meiner Bestellung nicht auf Lager waren, *aber* umgehend beim Hersteller bestellt werden. So war es dann auch, bis auf einen einzigen hatte ich alles im Päckchen was ich wollte.

Preislich sind die Wobbler dort ein echtes Schnäppchen, lohnt sich aber erst wenn Du ein paar mehr bestellst. Ich für meinen Teil kann die Jungs/Mädels bei Fishing Markt nur empfehlen. Etwas Geduld muss man aber mitbringen |schlaf:


----------



## Sir_Rock (8. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Wupper86

Hast du die Bilder etwa mit ner Canon geschossen!?


----------



## lippfried (8. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Sir_Rock schrieb:


> @ Wupper86
> 
> Hast du die Bilder etwa mit ner Canon geschossen!?




sieht nach handy aus ;-)


----------



## Brassmann (8. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:}

Klaro ne Canon Tasche haben und keine Canon Cam.... mhhh POSER!? 

€dit: Hast recht..hiermit geschossen.

http://chibibo-rn.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/x6-nokia-x600-2.jpg

Gut...zurück zum Thema....Samstag gehts zum Fishermanns Partner in Neubrandenburg. Jemand Infos ob's bei FP was lohnenswertes im Wobblerbereich gibts?


----------



## Wupper86 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Sir_Rock schrieb:


> @ Wupper86
> 
> Hast du die Bilder etwa mit ner Canon geschossen!?


 

nein mit dem oben schon erwähntem Handy

bin zu faul die cam aus der foto tasche zu holen , nein die nicht , kriegst PN 
hab zwar wieder neue a nschaffung aber post ich ma nicht keine lust wieder angemeckert zu werden #c


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kackfisch schrieb:


>


@ Kackfisch: hast ´n nettes Userbild! #6 gefällt mir!


----------



## fishwert (8. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FloFcBFan schrieb:


> Also von einem Verbot von Friedfischtackle weiß ich nichts.
> Jeder postet hier KArpfenruten etc. etc.!



Dank deines Nicknames lassen wir das auch hier gelten....
#h


----------



## Havelritter (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*@Rubber Duck* Deins aber auch! ~Neidisch guck~ :g

Die Sucht nimmt kein Ende und offensichtlich leidest Du an der gleichen Krankheit wie ich. Sag mal, hast Du den Chubby 35 SP Minnow, oder den Flat Fly 50 schon in dein Sortiment aufgenommen? Wenn ja, in welchen Farben?

Ich tendiere immer zu den natürlichen Dekors _(Ayu, Ablette)_ und kann mich bei dem Preis leider immer nur schwer für was "neues" entscheiden #h


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *FloFcBFan*
> 
> 
> ...








Na dann! Nur der FCB! #h



Habe mir im Urlaub eine Jahreskarte für einen Maasabschnitt geholt!


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Pikefood 






Hoffentlich bleibt er nicht all zu lange so frei von Kratzern :r


----------



## angelpfeife (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sieht gut aus. Ist das nen getunter Grandma?|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nicht ganz, kommt der Oma aber nahe:
http://www.jerkbait.com/product_inf...Mania-Squirrley-Jake-22-5-cm-Farbtabelle.html


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so nach einiger Zeit meld´ ich mich nochmal zu Bilde - konnt´ nicht widerstehen: |rolleyes






das war´s aber jetzt auch für laaaange Zeit (hoffentlich!)! :g


----------



## Streifenjäger (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Mat Pumpkin-Farbe von LC fetzt...hab ich mir auch vor kurzem mal einen gegönnt! Zur Zeit bin ich aber eher hinter Riprizer 60 und 90 hinterher...die sehen so gut aus in meiner Box


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

das war auch der Grund, weshalb ich nicht widerstehen konnte: musste den "Mat Pumpkin" unbedingt haben! :k


----------



## Torsten (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Topic schrieb:


> ich hab mir auch mal wieder ein "bisschen" was gegönnt.
> 
> zu erst mein zweites rad:
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/blu6-1-jpg.html
> ...


 

ich habe mir auch was gegönnt eine neue Waschmaschine


nee nee was manche hier so alles einstellen,da Frage ich mich was das mit Angeln zu tun hat... :v


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ach, Torsten, det is doch schon Ewigkeiten her - warum jetzt noch drüber aufregen?

immer easy!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

aber echt....


----------



## Torsten (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich wundere mich nur was hier so manche Leute alles einstellen,da Frage ich mich nur was das mit angeln zutun hat......aber wunder gibt es immer wieder :g


----------



## Havelritter (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsten schrieb:


> ich wundere mich nur was hier so manche Leute alles einstellen,da Frage ich mich nur was das mit angeln zutun hat......aber wunder gibt es immer wieder :g



...nüscht! Darum hören wir jetzt auch auf drüber zu quatschen oder uns aufzuregen. Wird eh gelöscht :g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, dann komm ich mal wieder zum Thema zurück;-)
Hab mir vorgestern in Heiligenhafen in Baltic Kölln Handschuhe von Ron Thomson geholt.( Spitzen der Handschuhe für den Daumen, Zeige- und Mittelfinger können umgeklappt werden) Preis :14,95€
Nach dem Kutterausflug mit der Südwind von Burgstaaken aus konnte ich nicht widerstehen^^


----------



## Kark (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> das war´s aber jetzt auch für laaaange Zeit (hoffentlich!)! :g



Das glaubst du wohl selber nicht!!!! :q

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kackfisch schrieb:


> *@Rubber Duck* Deins aber auch! ~Neidisch guck~ :g
> 
> Die Sucht nimmt kein Ende und offensichtlich leidest Du an der gleichen Krankheit wie ich. Sag mal, hast Du den Chubby 35 SP Minnow, oder den Flat Fly 50 schon in dein Sortiment aufgenommen? Wenn ja, in welchen Farben?
> 
> Ich tendiere immer zu den natürlichen Dekors _(Ayu, Ablette)_ und kann mich bei dem Preis leider immer nur schwer für was "neues" entscheiden #h


(ups, überlesen - sorry!)

Moin Kackfisch!

Den Chubby Minnow hab ich auch, ja. Im Einsatz war er noch nicht, aber nächste Woche geht´s damit auf Bachforellenjagd, danach werde ich berichten (hoffentlich mit Bild(ern)).

Da in dem Gewässer viele Gründlinge unterwegs sind, hab ich mir "Goujon" gegönnt. ("Gold Trout" fänd ich auch lecker, aber wenn Du Weißfische im Gewässer hast, dann natürlich "Ablette"!)

FlatFrys hab ich keine.

Greetz
R.D.
|wavey:


----------



## Tüdde (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> das war auch der Grund, weshalb ich nicht widerstehen konnte: musste den "Mat Pumpkin" unbedingt haben! :k



Sach ma, gehst du mit den Wobblern eigentlich auch angeln oder liegen die bei dir nur aufm Couchtisch zum dran erfreuen?:q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

tja, überlege noch, wieviel ich an Eintritt für mein Wobblermuseum nehmen soll...|kopfkrat



Kark schrieb:


> Das glaubst du wohl selber nicht!!!



*doch, wohl! *


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> so nach einiger Zeit meld´ ich mich nochmal zu Bilde - konnt´ nicht widerstehen: |rolleyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ICH sag nix... |kopfkrat


----------



## angelsüchto (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Boot angler schrieb:


> ICH sag nix... |kopfkrat



Er kanns aber auch echt nicht lassen:vik:


----------



## Algon (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Boot angler schrieb:


> ICH sag nix... |kopfkrat


 

komm Mirco,  ich habe dich auch mit Deinem Rutenwald auf dem Weg nach Rügen gesehen.....
http://berichter.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/umzug.jpg

:q
MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> so nach einiger Zeit meld´ ich mich nochmal zu Bilde - konnt´ nicht widerstehen: |rolleyes
> :g


also doch.....
http://www.ulrice.de/images/umzug.jpg


MfG Algon


----------



## Brassmann (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was mich wirklich mal Interessieren würde...ein Bild von seiner Sammlung


----------



## Meteraal (10. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab heute auch mal zugeschlagen! Hab mir für 140 Tacken eine neue Abu Garcia Revo Toro gekauft- wie ich finde ein Schnäppchen!  Passt gut zu meiner Gentle Jerk...:g


----------



## Kark (10. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja das ist definitiv ein super Schnäppchen -  habe meine auch für den selben Preis gekauft. Welches Modell ist es bei dir geworden?

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Meteraal (10. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Es ist die Revo Toro 51.... Die HS-Variante is für meine Vorhaben zu groß!


----------



## Havelritter (10. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> (ups, überlesen - sorry!)
> 
> Moin Kackfisch!
> 
> ...


 Super, danke für die Antwort! Wir haben hier bei uns ohne Ende Weißfisch

*Verstärkung in der Köderkammer*
_"Ecogear, MX 48F"_






Petri Heil, bei der Bachforellenjagd!

Gruß,
Marco


Edit: Da lag ich mit dem "Monsterrotauge" wohl etwas daneben |uhoh:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöner Köder!

PS: Dein Monsterrotauge ist ein nicht wirklich Monsteraland...


----------



## Stachelritter86 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Servus miteinander, 

diese Hübsche konnte ich zur Einreise nach Deutschland überreden ;-)






Beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Sverige (10. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Ja das ist definitiv ein super Schnäppchen -  habe meine auch für den selben Preis gekauft. Welches Modell ist es bei dir geworden?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Kark




Stell mal den Link rein, wo es die Toro so günstig gibt...


----------



## strawinski (10. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schaut was ich noch kaufen will...*Megabass Gatta-X Turbulence Kanabun* kennt jemand diesen Oberflächenköder oder hat jemand schon mal ausprobiert? wäre interessant zu wissen obe essich lohnt das geld auszugeben....bin für alle tips dankbar


----------



## Brassmann (10. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab wieder was vorzuzeigen.

Dieser Übliche Verdächtige hat mir noch gefehlt und durfte Heute mit nach Hause.

http://img59.*ih.us/img59/1896/suc50593.jpg

Dieser kleine hatte sich gut versteckt in meiner Sammlung und ich konnte ihn endlich für ein Shoting überreden #6

http://img59.*ih.us/img59/4338/suc50594.jpg

Genau wie dieser Farbenfrohe....wobei ich nicht weiß ob ich ihn nicht lieber als Ohrring verschenken soll. 

http://img59.*ih.us/img59/774/suc50596.jpg


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

joa ich schlecht   was is der letzte für einer?


----------



## Brassmann (11. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Doiyo Wobbler. Neue Serie von Iron Claw sprich Sänger. Model ist Sodo Ukabu wobei Ukabu für suspending halt schwebend steht. Preis lag bei dem im Laden bei 5,95.

Farbe CRO

VMC drillinge ....testen kann ich alle leider erst ab dem 01.05 

5,8 cm 7 Gr bei 0,6 - 1,2 angegebener Lauftiefe.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Könntest du mir dann bitte sagen wie die laufen?


----------



## Havelritter (11. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



strawinski schrieb:


> schaut was ich noch kaufen will...*Megabass Gatta-X Turbulence Kanabun* kennt jemand diesen Oberflächenköder oder hat jemand schon mal ausprobiert? wäre interessant zu wissen obe essich lohnt das geld auszugeben....bin für alle tips dankbar


|kopfkrat Benötigt man dafür noch eine Angel?


----------



## Leski (12. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi|wavey:

nachdem hier alle ihre Köder für die neue Saison vorstellen werd ich auch mal n Bild meine ersten Einkaufstour vorstellen.2te folgt bald:q


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dieser Megabass Gatta-X sieht ja krass aus. Aber 50$ ist auch ne Menge Holz.


Habe mir grade ein Rute und Rolle Abo geholt.

Positiver Nebeneffekt war eine Penn Sargus 4000. :k

Freu mich schon ohne Ende. Mans liest ja nur gutes!

Flo


----------



## Kark (14. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe dann endlich doch noch meine Wunschrute bei einem anderen Boardie gefunden. Shimano Fireblood XH 2,70m, 50-100g

Zwar gebraucht aber im sehr guten Zustand. 

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#6#6#6

Sehr schön.



#h#h#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (14. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir heute einen neuen "Gerätekasten" gegönnt...













VW BORA 1,6 16V FSI :q
Natürlich Schwarz :g


----------



## angelsüchto (14. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute,
habe noch einiges nachzumelden!
1 Savagegear Spinnrute 3m und 40-60 Gramm WG glaube ich.
dazu ein Rolle von Rhino und darauf ein paar meter 0,17er Powerpro in Gelb!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute einen neuen "Gerätekasten" gegönnt...
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


ICH sag nix... |rolleyes


----------



## Nolfravel (15. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kackfisch schrieb:


> *@Rubber Duck* Deins aber auch! ~Neidisch guck~ :g
> 
> Die Sucht nimmt kein Ende und offensichtlich leidest Du an der gleichen Krankheit wie ich. Sag mal, hast Du den Chubby 35 SP Minnow, oder den Flat Fly 50 schon in dein Sortiment aufgenommen? Wenn ja, in welchen Farben?
> 
> Ich tendiere immer zu den natürlichen Dekors _(Ayu, Ablette)_ und kann mich bei dem Preis leider immer nur schwer für was "neues" entscheiden #h


 

Moinsen,


Falls es dich noch interssiert, oder euch interssiert:

Habe den auch. Habe das Gefühl, dass man den ziemlich langsam führen muss, sonst läuft der wie ein Weißfisch auf LSD:q:q:q.
Habe den erst einmal "richtig" gefischt, dan ich ja armer Schüler bin, die deswegen nur vom Boot aus fische, und das Boot zur Zeit nicht im Wasser ist.Kommt aber:k.

An dem Nachmittag fing der Köder als Einziger Fisch.
Barsch und einen Mini-Rapfen und einen entspannten 50er Rapfen.
Hatte zwischenzeitlich auch nen normalen Chubby und nen Megabass Baby-Griffon und Spinner dran.
Auf alles nicht einen Kontakt gehabt.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> Den Chubby Minnow hab ich auch, ja. Im Einsatz war er noch nicht, aber nächste Woche geht´s damit auf Bachforellenjagd, danach werde ich berichten (hoffentlich mit Bild(ern)).



konnte die ChubbyMin. gestern testen, also für Fließgewässer der Forellen- und Äschenregion sind die nix, kommen mit der Strömung nicht zurecht (wobbeln sich auf die Seite). Der normale Chubby hatte damit keine Probleme (und hat auch gefangen).

nur mal so zur Info.#h


----------



## TRANSformator (16. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir Anfang der Woche auch mal ein paar Teilchen gegönnt...


----------



## grazy04 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

fein! 
Die beiden oben links komen mir bekannt vor, was sind das für welche?


----------



## TRANSformator (16. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> fein!
> Die beiden oben links komen mir bekannt vor, was sind das für welche?



Das sind die Daiya bzw Doiya Dinger von Sänger. Die beiden machten einen ganz guten Eindruck. Deswegen werden die einfach mal getestet. Ebenso wie die Taipan Wobbler. Der Rest ist dann Rapala.


----------



## Havelritter (16. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> konnte die ChubbyMin. gestern testen, also für Fließgewässer der Forellen- und Äschenregion sind die nix, kommen mit der Strömung nicht zurecht (wobbeln sich auf die Seite). Der normale Chubby hatte damit keine Probleme (und hat auch gefangen).
> 
> nur mal so zur Info.#h


Ok, dann besser keine EierlegendeChubbyWollmilchMinowSau bestellen, sondern entweder Chubby, oder Minnow. Danke und schön das Du dran gedacht hast 

_@Nolfravel_ Das Laufverhalten scheint ja dann nicht so "prall" zu sein. Reicht schon, der wandert dann def. nicht in den Kunstköderraum


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab heute Nachmittag 162,50 für nen kleinen roten Zettel auf dem Jahreskarte für den Waginger See steht bezahlt


----------



## grazy04 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke Transformator, der braune von den beidern is der mit Geelfüllung oder ?

Wenn Du den ma getestet hast, lass mal was hören  

Ich hab mir da auch 3 Stk geholt:
Doiyo Haiyu 125 Fukai in SH
Doiyo Fuan 72 in HP
Doiyo Senshu 85 in BG

Bin auch echt gespannt wie die sich machen


----------



## King Wetzel (18. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir gestern ne neue Rute gegönnt bei meiner alten war die spitze kaputt und si war nicht hart genug 
Die neue rute ist ne Balzer magna magic Gold


----------



## dendrobaten2000 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

habe den selben " gerätekasten "  wie der bootsangler :vik:

gruss
michael

p.s.
und mein " gerätekasten "
zum " streetfishing "


----------



## Algon (19. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tipp:

mach das Nummernschild unleserlich.


MfG Algon


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



dendrobaten2000 schrieb:


> habe den selben " gerätekasten "  wie der bootsangler :vik:
> 
> gruss
> michael
> ...


Hat das was mit Angelgerät zu tun,es gibt extra ein Thema wo man Autos posten kann.Immer dieses voll müllen.


----------



## spin89 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nen Paar neue Wobbler:m.Gruss spin89


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schick schick, Petri dazu 


Man sieht sich


----------



## Mordendyk (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Konnte mich mal wieder nicht zurückhalten


----------



## Andy.F (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jetzt können die Welse kommen die 6000 Sargus kommt auf die Spinnrute


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gädda-Basti schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> bin ich hier richtig bei der  (wobbler) Drogen-beratungsstelle?



Willkommen im Club! |wavey:



Gädda-Basti schrieb:


> ...und stellt mal n paar gute bilder mit daten fakten  und preisen hinein..."nur zum anschauen" natürlich



der Neue fängt an! :m


----------



## Havelritter (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gädda-Basti schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> bin ich hier richtig bei der  (wobbler) Drogen-beratungsstelle?


Lach, schön geschrieben, aber da bist Du hier ganz falsch! Lass uns doch etwas *Anti*-Suchtbewältigung betreiben - ja?!

Gut, dann schau mal hier _(v.l.n.r.)_ :vik:

Ich wollte eigentlich nur einen Ersatzwobbler kaufen
_Die geknipsten Bilder sind leider nicht so schön geworden, daher hab ich die Links zu hübschen Bildern gleich mit hinterlegt _


Jackson, Baby Minnow 50mm/3gr. _(J737-1)_
Jackson, Baby Minnow 50mm/3gr. _(J737-3)_
Yo-Zuri, EBA Minnow Plongeant 55mm/4gr. _(Shiv)_
Yo-Zuri, Pin's Minnow (F), 70mm/3,5gr. (R733-HSAM)
Ecogear, MW72F, 72mm/4,7gr.

*@rubber duck* Sorry, konnte nicht warten, bis "der Neue" seine Bilder einstellt |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hast du damit schon etwas gefangen oder sind das "Ersatzkäufe" wegen Schonzeit?


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dein Bild ist kacke!|krach:


----------



## Havelritter (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute gekauft, noch nicht geteste _(Bericht kommt im Minniwobblerfetisch-Thread)_. Schonzeit für Hecht is vorbei, Barsch gibt's nicht und Zander steh ich eh nicht drauf. Einzig der Rapfen als mein eigentlicher Zielfisch neben dem Barsch ist noch bis 01.06. geschont


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FloFcBFan schrieb:


> Dein Bild ist kacke!|krach:





Weisst du doch nicht!


:q:q:q


----------



## FehmarnAngler (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weisst du doch nicht!
> 
> 
> :q:q:q


 


...Ich musste heute schon genug ekelige Bilder sehen, eingeschweißte Forellen, irgendeinen Typen der seinen Dödel fotografiert hat, Zander denen ein Finger wohin gesteckt wurde und jetzt ein eregter Panderbär der mit der Zentrifugalkraft Spaß hat, ich will zur Schule!! :c


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> ...eregter Panderbär der mit der Zentrifugalkraft Spaß hat






Göttlich...
Aber ich kenne das passende Lied. Und das hat mich so genervt dass ich den


> eregter Panderbär der mit der Zentrifugalkraft Spaß hat



Nichtmehr sehn kann!:m


----------



## Algon (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dachs!


MfG Algon


----------



## FehmarnAngler (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> Dachs!
> 
> 
> MfG Algon


 


Meine ich doch!


----------



## Algon (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja, danke Andi.
Ich muss jetzt immer ALT+F4 drücken wenn meine Frau rein kommt............ Die denkt ja sonst was, in welchen Foren ich mich rumtreibe.



MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> ja, danke Andi.
> Ich muss jetzt immer ALT+F4 drücken wenn meine Frau rein kommt............ Die denkt ja sonst was, in welchen Foren ich bin.
> 
> 
> ...



Laß sie mal gucken.

Meine hat sich gekringelt vor lachen.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Es ist ein Badger. ALso ein Marder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2G0Llp5-8U&feature=related


----------



## Lenni4321 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hallo ich hab mir eine balzer alegra popnjerk und ne abu  silver max gekauft


----------



## Algon (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FloFcBFan schrieb:


> Es ist ein Badger. ALso ein Marder


 
Badger = Dachs

MfG Algon


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ok es ist ein Dachs.


Ich habe mir heute ein Banana-Phone gekauft. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vWm47yPLGc&feature=related

|bigeyes


----------



## gizzmo2k (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

eendlich unter gleichgesinnten #6
hab lange überlegt was ich wohl als ersten beitrag verfassen könnte, denke nun is der passende moment ^^

auch ich bin der wobbler-sucht verfallen =( da im mai die raubfischsaison wieder  losgeht, hab ich über die letzten monate mein wobbler-sortiment mal grundlegend überarbeitet  nachfolgend findet ihr das ergebnis 

*Cormoran Cora-Z Shimura PM45

*

Schwimmend
Tauchtiefe: bis ca. 1.5m
Länge: 12.5cm
Gewicht: 25g




Farben: 

Fire Tiger
           Ghost Striper
           Brown Minnow
           Read Head

Kosten: ca. 6 €

*Cormoran Cora-Z Shimura PM35

*

Schwimmend
Tauchtiefe: bis ca. 1.2m
Länge: 9cm
Gewicht: 9g




Farben: 

Ghost Shiner
           Ghost Shad
           Ghost Striper
           Fire Tiger

Kosten: ca. 5 €/Stk.

*Cormoran Cora-Z Belly Dog

*

Schwimmend
Tauchtiefe: bis ca. 1.5m
Länge: 7cm
Gewicht: 24g




Farben: 

Minnow Striper
           Yellow Flash

Kosten: ca. 5,50 €/Stk.

*Cormoran Cora-Z Belly Dog SR

*

Schwimmend
Tauchtiefe: bis ca. 70cm
Länge: 5cm
Gewicht: 11g




Farben: 

Brown Minnow
           Green & Pearl
           Silver Minnow

Kosten: ca. 5 €/Stk.

*D.A.M Effzett Jawbreaker *


Schwimmend
Tauchtiefe: 0,5m - 1,0m
Länge: 9cm
Gewicht: 10g




Farben: 

Herring
           Natural Minnow
           Zander

Kosten: ca. 7 €/Stk.


----------



## gizzmo2k (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*D.A.M Effzett Jawbreaker
* 

Schwimmend
Tauchtiefe: 0,5m - 1,0m
Länge:  14cm
Gewicht: 23g




Farben:

Pike

Kosten: ca. 7 €/Stk.


Sooo das wars erstmal  falls sich jemand wundert, warum ich jeden wobbler min. doppelt hab.. is iwie nen tick von mir ^^ hasse es am gewässer zu sein, ohne den lieblingswobbler als ersatz dabei zu haben 

grüsse, gizzmo2k =)


----------



## Havelritter (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wow, nettes Sortiment! Schon was damit gefangen, oder nur dem Tackleteufel freien Lauf gelassen und "auf Halde/Vorrat" gekauft?


----------



## gizzmo2k (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die jawbreaker von d.a.m sind ganz neu und warten drauf getestet zu werden  am 1.mai gehts los, bis dahin also auf vorrat gekauft 

mit den cormoran wobbler konnt ich in der letzten saison gute fänge verbuchen! vor allem der shimura pm35 in grün/weiss (ghost striper) hat in den abendstunden sehr viele bisse gebracht =) das preis/leistungs-verhältnis find ich einfach top =)


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

grrr....! :e

Habe festgestellt, dass ein gewisser Online-Shop für DeLuxe-Kunstköder (mit frisch reingekommenen Japan-Wobblern) im Nachbarort (keine 4 Kilometer von mir entfernt) ansässig ist |bigeyes wie soll ich denn da meine Sucht unter Kontrolle halten???

die ganze Welt ist gegen mich!!! :c


----------



## Algon (21. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> die ganze Welt ist gegen mich!!! :c


|pftroest:

MfG Algon


----------



## gizzmo2k (21. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

was hälste von meinem sortiment rubber duck?
bin ausschließlich als uferangler unterwegs an kanälen mit einer max. tiefe von 2m... von daher liegen die wobbler alle unter 2m...jetzt fürs frühjahr sind die kleineren jawbreaker gedacht, die hechtimitation soll zusätzlichen reiz ausüben.. für herbst/winter sind dann die größeren cormoran wobbler gedacht..


----------



## Jason V (21. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Drei Neuzugänge. Bin mal gespannt ob unsere Zander drauf stehen...


----------



## Norge Fan (21. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vor 2 Wochen aus den USA mit gebracht.    
Ne Daiwa Bradia 2000 musste auch noch mit . 

Das Foto lässt sich leider nicht hochladen #c.   

Heute ist noch ne Abu Rocksweeper(5-25g/1,83m) eingetrudelt,passt perfekt zur o.g.Rolle.


----------



## Norge Fan (21. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Upps die Bradia ist zu sehen die mitgebrachten Lucky Crafts leider nicht.  

Na egal ihr kennt die Dinger ja :q.


----------



## jimmie8882 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das mit der Hechtsaison macht mich immer ganz nervös, da muss ich einfach einkaufen gehen 






Neben der ABU Revo SX liegen von oben nach unten:

Salmo Fatso 14 cm, 95g, Schwimmend
Iron Claw Hitchhiker 15cm, 80g, Suspending 
Iron Claw Disposer 15cm, 90g, Langsam Sinkend
DAM FZ Cigar Popper 13 cm, 60g
Balzer Colonel Z Hechtspinner Red Stripe, Größe 3, 30g

Ich freu mich!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FloFcBFan schrieb:


> Es ist ein Badger. ALso ein Marder
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2G0Llp5-8U&feature=related



ohhh, was hab ich denn da noch gefunden?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdtOhtjWaOE&feature=related
*rubber duck song (full)   :m          *


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



gizzmo2k schrieb:


> was hälste von meinem sortiment rubber duck?



jau, feine Auswahl!#6 es muss definitiv nicht immer "Kaviar" sein 

die Shimura PM45 in Weißfisch und Redhead gefallen ganz besonders!

berichte bitte bei Zeiten mal von den Shimuras, ggf. wären die auch was für den Rhein...

|wavey:


----------



## Mordendyk (23. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hmm bei dem Lied kommt mir gerade die Idee so einem Entchen Haken, Blei und Tauchschaufel oder ähnliches zu verpassen und damit auf Hechtjagd zu gehen.  Vielleicht kann das mal wer ins Japanische übersetzen und wir haben bald die neuesten Japanwobbler in Entenform auf dem Markt XD


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mordendyk schrieb:


> Hmm bei dem Lied kommt mir gerade die Idee so einem Entchen Haken, Blei und Tauchschaufel oder ähnliches zu verpassen und damit auf Hechtjagd zu gehen.



http://www.histackleboxshop.com/Persuader-Baby-Duck-Bait-p/persuader-baby-duck-bait.htm


----------



## DokSnyder (23. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> http://www.histackleboxshop.com/Persuader-Baby-Duck-Bait-p/persuader-baby-duck-bait.htm


 

Oh mann, was es nicht alles gibt.  Schon nicht schlecht so eine Idee. 
Aber da fehlen so kleine Füsschen, wie bei manchen Frogbaits, die mitpaddeln.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Rubber Duck: Ich fisch nen Shimura PM 35....läuft meineserachtens besser als viele Illex oda sonstige Marken  konnt damit einige Hechte überlisten 

Mfg Fabi


----------



## gizzmo2k (24. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

kann das sehr schöne laufverhalten der shimura pm35 nur bestätigen.. flugeigenschaften sind durch die beweglichen kugeln im köder auch sehr gut.. hab im letzten jahr vor allem abends die zander damit überlisten können, dabei auffällig oft mit ködern im hecht-dekor..


----------



## Bobster (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zum Start der Raubfischsaison
habe ich mir noch ein "Fanggerät" besorgt 

Harrison VHF Spin /Cobaltblau
2,70 m / WG 30 - 75

Daiwa Certate 3000

Stroft GTP / R3 / 7Kg / orange


Dank an Martin Obelt und SchleienStefan
für die Beantwortung der 1000 Fragen
 |wavey:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bobster hat wieder zugeschlagen, und nur vom Allerfeinsten!
#r​


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schaut gut aus!

Hast Du den Vorgriff lackiert oder den Kork behandelt? Sieht auf dem ersten Bild direkt glänzend aus, oder täuscht das?


----------



## Bobster (27. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Kork ist wie bei allen meinen Ruten mit 
Bootslack 3x lackiert.

Persönlich schwöre ich darauf.


----------



## Gemini (27. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neue Rolle (sucht noch passende Leine) 

und Schnur:

Rapala Titanium 0.18

Sufix Performance Fuse 0.16 
(hat die schon jemand getestet und kann was dazu sagen?)


----------



## taxel (27. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Der Kork ist wie bei allen meinen Ruten mit
> Bootslack 3x lackiert.
> 
> Persönlich schwöre ich darauf.



|bigeyes Wozu denn das? Fühlen sich die lackierten Griffe nicht bescheiden an? Und wenn der Lack reißt, vergammelt der Kork nicht?


----------



## tayler_spin (27. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir eine neue rolle gegönnt, sie wird hauptsächlich beim gufi-angeln zum einsatz kommen. Ist eine tica splendor sj 3500.

Macht einen soliden eindruck und das wickelbild sieht auch ganz gut aus, für den preis echt ok. Salzwasserfest und wasserdichtes bremssystem waren mir wichtig, will sie  im september auch am meer in der normandie einsetzen.
Hab sie gleich mit 0,15 mm power pro bespult.

Grüße


----------



## Bobster (27. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@taxel

Fühlt sich m.M.n. super an 

Durch den *Bootslack, *der einen,
gerade bei feuchten oder schwitzenden Händen,
etwas |kopfkrat klebrigen "Grip" hat, hast Du so einen
festen Halt am Griff; Du kannst die Rute nicht mehr
in der Hand drehen, was man durchaus bei einem 
glatten, unbehandelten Korkgriff machen kann.

Mir ist noch kein mit Bootslack behandelter Korkgriff
gerissen. #c

Die gleichbleibende Optik finde ich persönlich reizvoll.


p.s.
Als "Rollengreifer" ohne Bedeutung-das zählt eher die Optik.
Mit 80ger und 120ger Körnung ist der Lack auch wieder
schnell ab 


Ich mag's und hab es bei all meinen Spinnruten.

Alles Geschmacksache


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ich mag's und hab es bei all meinen Spinnruten.



ich hab´s besehen und befühlt, und konnte nichts nachteiliges daran feststellen

:m


----------



## holgerson (27. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich hab ich alles zusammen!:vik:

Hoofentlich is bald Samstag!


----------



## lahn mann (27. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

der hecht ist so gut wie gefangen so wie das ausschaut|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lecker #6

Der neue Moritz Flyer hat aber auch wieder lecker 
Angebote, da könnte man mal wieder schwach werden...


----------



## kohlie0611 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



holgerson schrieb:


> Endlich hab ich alles zusammen!:vik:
> 
> Hoofentlich is bald Samstag!


Ah, die RFL`s-gute Wahl#6
Den Phantom hätte ich allerdings mit Softtail genommen, "normale" Glider hast du ja schon reichlich


----------



## kaizr (28. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Lecker #6
> 
> Der neue Moritz Flyer hat aber auch wieder lecker
> Angebote, da könnte man mal wieder schwach werden...


 
Wenn da mal Interesse besteht, einfach PN an mich und dann bräuchte ich nur eine Motivation dorthin zu fahren. Ist von mir nicht so weit weg. Ich würde auch die Artikel an alle Personen die etwas kaufen möchten versenden.

TIGHT LINES !


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vielen Dank für das tolle Angebot #6
Noch kann ich den Schulteraffen in Schach halten, mal sehen wie lange noch


----------



## Maurice86 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir auch mal wieder was gegönnt !

Abu Revo Premier bespult mit einer 10er PowerPro an einer Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing C-M 210cm und ein WG von 5 - 25g

Werd die Kombo hauptsächlich für kleinere bis Mittlere Wobbler am Vereinssee einsetzen.





Gruß
Maurice


----------



## Algon (28. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Der neue Moritz Flyer hat aber auch wieder lecker...........


 
ABU Rocksweeper *statt 719,00 *
ABU Fantasista Aozora Spinning *statt 365,00 *

usw....|muahah:

MfG Algon


----------



## JonasH (28. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oh oh. Bald kommt der Mai


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Maurice86

Nette Combo #6


----------



## Thomas16 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir auch mal was bestellt

2x DAM OnLiner Carp 3,6m 2,75lb
2x Westline Futura Runner 60er

und noch 5 Sbirolinos (Spirolino) 20g schnell sinkend, von  SNAKEHEAD

insgesamt für 107,01 €


----------



## Theradon (28. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir für den Einstieg ins Spinnangeln eine Shimano Speedmaster AX L:2,7 WG:14-40 gramm und mit der Rolle Daiwa Caldia 2506 geholt 

Dazu gabs noch 45 gummifische. So nun darf ich erst mal üben wie ich diese auf dem Haken bekomme xD


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (28. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir heute die balzer diabolo V zocker 60 geholt... ne zweite rute fürs spinnfischen, damit ich der anderen mal ruhe gönnen kann  nen haufen verschiedenster gummiköder in allen farb- und formvariationen gabs obendrauf. nächste woche hol ich mir noch ne vernünftige rolle und dann bin ich erstmal gut ausgerüstet für die nächsten monate.


----------



## Sverige (28. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Ah, die RFL`s-gute Wahl#6
> Den Phantom hätte ich allerdings mit *Softtail *genommen, "normale" Glider hast du ja schon reichlich



@Kohli: Meist Du so einen...? |supergri 


Ist aber auch der große 7,5" Phantom Softail  







Samstag gehts ab! :vik:


----------



## King Wetzel (29. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie lang ist denn die gummiwurst weil ich steh auf lange dinger:vik:|bigeyes:m


----------



## kohlie0611 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Sverige schrieb:


> @Kohli: Meist Du so einen...? |supergri
> 
> 
> Ist aber auch der große 7,5" Phantom Softail
> ...


Wie würde Borat jetzt sagen-niceeeeee|supergri|supergri-, der blaue Phantom wurde dir bestimmt für die Ostsee ans Herz gelegt?


----------



## bazawe (29. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab gestern auch wieder mal zugeschlagen, Ergebnis war ein Buster Jerk, Squirrel 61 und ein Water Monitor 85. Bei kurzer Durchsicht der Rutenabteilung wurde ich bei der Pezon & Michel Concept Spinning schwach und nahm sie auch noch mit. Die Rute mit einer Länge von 195 cm und einem WG von 3-12 g kommt zum Barsch/Zanderfischen mit Miniwobbler zum Einsatz.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Sverige (29. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn die gummiwurst weil ich steh auf lange dinger:vik:|bigeyes:m



Kommt auf den "Zustand" an...  
In Aktion bis zu 45cm. Jetzt frag nicht was wichtiger ist... Technik oder Größe... 

Gewicht inkl. Jigkopf: 170gr.



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Wie würde Borat jetzt sagen-niceeeeee|supergri|supergri-, der blaue Phantom wurde dir bestimmt für die Ostsee ans Herz gelegt?



So ist es... Woher Du das nun wieder weißt...?! In zwei Wochen steht Rügen auf dem Programm


----------



## Algon (29. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn die gummiwurst weil ich steh auf lange dinger:vik:|bigeyes:m





Sverige schrieb:


> Kommt auf den "Zustand" an...
> *In Aktion bis zu 45cm*. Jetzt frag nicht was wichtiger ist... Technik oder Größe...



#r

MfG Algon


----------



## Apoo (29. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir kam heute meine Leichte Spinnrute per Post eingeflogen.
Hab sie gekauft ohne sie vorher angefasst zu haben.
Was soll ich sagen ausser fabelhaft.
Danke nochmal an Bobster für den Tipp.
Es handelt sich um die Sportex Carat Spin U-Light Wurfgewicht 10g.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Apoo


----------



## weserwaller (30. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hat mir der Postbote heute den 1. Mai gerettet .......


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (30. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Weserwaller
Pass bitte auf dass du keine Fischpest in dein Angelgewässer ein schleifst, deine Wobbler haben da so komische Punkte teilweise.

Nein im Ernst hat dein Postbote dir feine Teile gebracht, wünsch dir viel Erfolg damit, und uns dann die Fotos zum bestaunen.|bigeyes


----------



## weserwaller (30. April 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke, die Westins habe ich Schweden mal gefischt der Einheimische hat sie mir als Geheimtip angepriesen und das waren sie auch. 

Zu Zalt, Zam und Bomber brauch man ja nicht viel zu sagen.


----------



## FrankL80 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ihr habt alle ein geld und ich bin grad am bauen und kann nir nichts neues diese saison leisten.
hr habt es gut


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neues Angelzimmer mit Haus drumherum ist doch auch nicht schlecht #6


----------



## Buxte (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So heute ist meine Lieferung angekommen. Habe mal den Shop Bisshitz.de getestet und mein Fazit: 1+!!!
Schöne Auswahl, günstig und ALLE GUMMIS EINZELND bestellbar, dazu kommt ein günstiger und schneller Versand.
http://img405.*ih.us/img405/382/dsc01764o.th.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir nichts weltbewegendes gegönnt...3 Mepps Spinner mussten es mal wieder sein...


@Buxte Wessen Pfote ist das denn ;-)

Gruß
David


----------



## spin89 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Buxte schrieb:


> So heute ist meine Lieferung angekommen. Habe mal den Shop Bisshitz.de getestet und mein Fazit: 1+!!!
> Schöne Auswahl, günstig und ALLE GUMMIS EINZELND bestellbar, dazu kommt ein günstiger und schneller Versand.
> http://img405.*ih.us/img405/382/dsc01764o.th.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with *ih.us


 

Also auf Katzen bzw Kater haben die Gummis ihre Fängigkeit ja schonmal bewiesen schöne köder.Gruss spin89


----------



## Buxte (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mal ein netten Bericht gelesen, warum Fische beissen.

Ein Punkt war die neugier, verglichen mit Katzen und Hunden. Schnaben sich den Köder und nehmen ihn erstmal unter die Lupe


----------



## Havelritter (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn der Postbote 3 Mal klingelt... Etwas Blech nachgerüstet
Spro ASP Jigging Spinner, 10gr.
Cycadas von Marek Pokutycki, 5gr.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn du den Asp bei uns durchs Wasser ziehst, dann lachen die Rapfen dich aus. Am wehr sind immer so.......... mit ihrem Boot, hauptsache die fahren volle kanne in die Ströumng (alle Rapfen weg). Dann schmeißen die den Anker volle kanne da rein. Und das beste kommt noch. Dort sind 3 Angler im Boot und alle angeln mit dem Asp. Ich glaube die haben den schon in allen Farben Gewichten dadurch gezogen. Aber die angeln echt alle 3 jedesmal damit. Aber sie fangen damit nur die Schniepel


----------



## Algon (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Aber sie fangen damit nur die Schniepel


Den Schniepel? Aua.


Mfg Algon


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Haha nein ich meine halt kleine so 40-50er


----------



## King Wetzel (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heute hats auch bei mir an der tür geklingelt.
Der postbote hat mir nen nettes päckchen von angel ussat vorbeigebracht ich wollte eigentlich nur stahlvorfach wirbel und schnur bestellen aber wie das dann immer so ist mussten dann auch noch 2 mega grubs und ein turus ukko wobbler mit.
MFG Henry


----------



## Algon (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Haha nein ich meine halt kleine so 40-50er


achsooo, Schniepel.......... wegen Schniepellänge :q

MfG Algon


----------



## jungangler 93 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:qjop wer kennts nicht


----------



## Lorenz (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gamakatsu LS 3423F in 2,4 und 6




Ein paar Spro Wirbel,zwei Erstzspulen für meine Ryobi Applause/Blue Arc...


----------



## Havelritter (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Wenn du den Asp bei uns durchs Wasser ziehst, dann lachen die Rapfen dich aus...


 Danke für den Hinweis! Ist sicher gut gemeint und soll mich vor einer eventuellen Enttäuschung bewahren, aber das läuft auf das gleiche hinaus wie wenn Du einem kleinen Kind sagst _"fass nicht auf die heiße Herdplatte"_. Trotzdem Danke #6

Ich bin am Wasser gern flexibel. Neben Spinner, Wobbler und Jig fehlten mir einfach ein paar Alternativen. Hab daher heute gleich nochmal bei meinem Dealer angehalten und mich fürs Texas & Carolina Rig vorbereitet - Minimalausstattung...


----------



## Barsch06 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Kackfisch

habe mit dem ASP vor zwei Jahren erfolgreich auf Barsch gefischt, dann war auf einmal schlagartig schluss |bigeyes, und der Drilling verfängt sich gerne mal am Spinnblatt.


----------



## Thomas29 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Barsch06 schrieb:


> @ Kackfisch
> 
> habe mit dem ASP vor zwei Jahren erfolgreich auf Barsch gefischt, dann war auf einmal schlagartig schluss |bigeyes, und der Drilling verfängt sich gerne mal am Spinnblatt.



Bei uns läuft der ASP auf Rapfen super#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich fische gerne das Original des ASP.
http://www.mannsbait.com/search.asp?Searchfield=Little George

Es gibt kaum bessere Köder um schnell viel Wasser ab zu fischen.


----------



## jan_h (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn der Paketbote nur einmal klingelt


----------



## Havelritter (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Super Jungs, danke fürs Feedback zum ASP von Spro!

Das "Original" von Mann's kannte ich bisher noch nicht. Bei der Spro Variante höre ich immer mal wieder von qualitativen Mängeln. Soll sich aber bei den "neuen", aktuell verfügbaren Varianten gebessert haben? Torsk, wie schauts beim Original aus? Irgendwelche Probleme mit plötzlich verschwundenen Spinnblättern o.ä., bzw. ne Info zu den "neuen" ASPs?


----------



## padotcom (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auch ein bisschen bummeln gewesen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Little Georg wird seit ü60 Jahren erfolgreich vertrieben, da fliegt nichts weg. 

Einzig die Lackierung des Kopfes verabschiedet sich nach ein paar Steinkontakten. 
Diese sollte man aber wegen des unten hängenden Drillings eh auf ein Minimum reduzieren.


----------



## Lorenz (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*





Skelli Dropshot 1,8m einteilig 
DAM Hüfttasche
Schnur...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ahhh, Lorenz, da isse ja, die Skelli - und? zufrieden?


----------



## Lorenz (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> ... und? zufrieden?



Ich steh mehr auf Praxiserfahrung als auf vorschnelle Schlüsse,also musst du dich wohl noch gedulden.Vielleicht werd ich sie nachher mal einweihen...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

isch hab Zeit...!


----------



## Havelritter (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Der Little Georg wird seit ü60 Jahren erfolgreich vertrieben, da fliegt nichts weg.
> 
> Einzig die Lackierung des Kopfes verabschiedet sich nach ein paar Steinkontakten.
> Diese sollte man aber wegen des unten hängenden Drillings eh auf ein Minimum reduzieren.



Danke


----------



## grazy04 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

war heute eigentlich nur was schauen.... naja wie so iss:


http://img248.*ih.us/img248/3041/dscf0848b.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img218.*ih.us/img218/7176/dscf0852n.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img688.*ih.us/img688/4986/dscf0850.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img408.*ih.us/img408/9451/dscf0849.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Die BlackMaster fürs Gummischmeißen und die BlackStar fürs Barscheln 
Dazu ne TeamDaiwa IVORY, bretthart und super leicht.


----------



## er2de2 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Congratulation!!! Mensch Cormoran kann ja sogar mal optische Akzente setzen, chic chic. Man könnte meinen es wäre eine Daiwa, warum wohl |rolleyes
Viele dicke Fische damit!


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hoffentlich nicht nur Fassade... wäre aber, nicht nur grazy, zu wünschen 
das die Herren mit dem Schwarzvogel den Trend der Zeit erkannt haben 
und etwas an der Qualitätsschraube gedreht haben.

#6 zum Spontaneinkauf #6


----------



## Blueplay76 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Rollen und die Wobbler haben ein gutes P/L Verhältnis!
Das Cormoran kann, wenn sie wollen, haben sie mit der Magnesia 10 Pif gezeigt, warum sie diese Qualität nicht nachhaltig an den Tag legen, ist eine andere Sache! Aber vielleicht klappt es ja mit der Black Star!


----------



## Koalano1 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Feine Sachen!!
Die Savagear Wobbler hab ich auch in der Box, laufen sehr gut!
Allerdings hab ich noch keinen Esox damit gelandet....
Kommt noch#6


----------



## Torsten (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> war heute eigentlich nur was schauen.... naja wie so iss:
> 
> 
> http://img248.*ih.us/img248/3041/dscf0848b.jpg
> ...


 
hi hast wohl ein Vertrag mit Cormoran


----------



## Andy.F (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> Schöne Rollen und die Wobbler haben ein gutes P/L Verhältnis!
> Das Cormoran kann, wenn sie wollen, haben sie mit der Magnesia 10 Pif gezeigt, warum sie diese Qualität nicht nachhaltig an den Tag legen, ist eine andere Sache! Aber vielleicht klappt es ja mit der Black Star!



Das kann ich so mit meiner Magnesia nicht bestätigen sie war schon 2mal beim Händler innerhalb 1,5 Jahren immer das selbe Problem der Bügel wird mit der Zeit immer lockerer man kann ihn dann ganz leicht gewegen und fängt an zu wackeln für das Geld hätte ich mir mehr erwartet.:r


----------



## Tisie (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,



er2de2 schrieb:


> Mensch Cormoran kann ja sogar mal optische Akzente setzen, chic chic. Man könnte meinen es wäre eine Daiwa, warum wohl |rolleyes


naja, das Vorbild für das Billig-Carbon-Imitat in der Spule liegt ja auf der Hand und das mattschwarze Finish erinnert ein bißchen an die Zaion |rolleyes ... das Kurbel-Design könnte aber auch von 'ner Shimano sein 

Egal wenn die Rolle läuft - viel Spaß damit!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## grazy04 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die Kurbel an der Black Master ist nicht die Originale. Die fand ich einfach zu häßlich! Ich habe mit meinem Dealer dann einige Kurbeln von Cormoran und Daiwa getestet und fand das die von der Black Star am besten passte. 

Das Design der Kurbel hat sich meines Wissens nach Shimano auch nur ausgeliehen  , iss mir aber auch egal... mir muss es gefallen und es muss sich gut anfühlen (was noch wichtiger ist)

heute kahm dann das Köderpacket noch dazu: 

http://img714.*ih.us/img714/2471/kuk2.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

und um die kleinen Sachen auch einigermaßen werfen zu können ne IronClaw Damokles RSL  
So nun bin ich pleite aber glücklich :vik:


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ grazy04 wie heisen die drei linken wobbler ??die sehen ziemlich gut aus!                 danke


----------



## Mordendyk (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die sind vom Aktuellen Sänger/Iron Claw Programm.  Heissen Doiyo oder so ähnlich.


----------



## grazy04 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier

Ich hab nun aus der Daiya Serie den Senshu 115, Fuan 72, Nomin 60 und den Sodo Ukabu.
Warum die bei einigen Doiya heisen... keine Ahnung. Hier steht Daiya auf der Verpackung, der Vertieb läuft über Sänger / IronClaw. 
Der Fuan scheint bei Barschen ser beliebt zu sein


----------



## dodo12 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> Ich hab nun aus der Daiya Serie den Senshu 115, Fuan 72, Nomin 60 und den Sodo Ukabu.
> Warum die bei einigen Doiya heisen... keine Ahnung. Hier steht Daiya auf der Verpackung, der Vertieb läuft über Sänger / IronClaw.
> Der Fuan scheint bei Barschen ser beliebt zu sein



Heißt jetzt Doiya, weil Sänger / Iron Claw Probleme mit Namensrechtlichen Angelegenheiten hatte. :g


----------



## Nolfravel (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Leute,

Nette Sachen habt ihr euch da zugelegt.
Ich war heute auch bei meinem Dealer.
Eigentlich wollte ich nur n paar nette Sachen kaufen.
Als ich dann bezahlen sollte, dachte ich nur FUCK!
Naja, wirkt alles extrem geil, vllt. fange ich dieses jahr endlich mal was auf Gummi.
Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt nicht mehr die Ausrede, dass es an den Ködern liegt.
Son Mist aber auch



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## mascanho (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> heute kahm dann das Köderpacket noch dazu:
> http://img714.*ih.us/img714/2471/kuk2.jpg


Wo kommen die Kopytos und der Twister her?


----------



## Shadrap (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> heute kahm dann das Köderpacket noch dazu:
> 
> http://img714.*ih.us/img714/2471/kuk2.jpg


 
Die beiden kleinen Wobbler im Barschdesign sehen aus wie Rapala-Kopien. Was sind das für welche?


----------



## grazy04 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die Kopytos vom Dealer um die Ecke (alles fluoreszierend)

das sind Rapala´s   ..... ein original F07 Yellow Perch und ein Countdown CD7 Perch


----------



## Shadrap (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> das sind Rapala´s  ..... ein original F07 Yellow Perch und ein Countdown CD7 Perch


 
... danke. Die kamen mir in der neutralen Klarsichtbox etwas seltsam vor. Ich suche übrigens noch einen CD-7RCL. Wer noch einen abzugeben hat, bitte melden


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So meine LC `s sind endlich da






Mal sehn, was die drauf haben!

LG Svenno


----------



## Havelritter (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, ich fühl mich endlich vollständig. Habe gestern bei Stollenwerk bestellt, komme nach Hause und das Paket war schon da - Wahnsinn wie schnell die Liefern!

Ein Schwung Gummis zum Texl'n & Carolin'ln


----------



## jungangler 93 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jo stimmt meins war in 2 tagen da. nette auswahl haste da. meins is so ziemlich ähnlich|supergri
viel erfolg damit


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> So meine LC `s sind endlich da
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

NÄCHSTES MAL SAGST DU BESCHEID!!!
So´n Wander hätt ich auch noch genommen!!! |krach:

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oh sorry Mirco!
Dachte du hättest alles


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na Mirco die anderen zwei Köder fürs "free shipping" 
wirst Du doch wohl auch noch hin bekommen  :q

@ Svenno

Schicke Köderchens #6


----------



## fishwert (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

da es ja bald zum "Hechte ärgern" nach Sverige geht, ist heute nun auch noch rechtzeitig der Postbote mit der letzten Tackle-Rate vorbei gekommen....
|supergri


----------



## fischcatcher95 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kannst du mir bitte sagen welcher Köder das links unten in der Ecke ist?? 

Der sieht so anch meinem lieblingsköder "jackson lake walker"

wie heißt der???


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na Mirco die anderen zwei Köder fürs "free shipping"
> wirst Du doch wohl auch noch hin bekommen  :q
> 
> @ Svenno
> ...


 
Das stimmt, nur dann werd ich immer "ausfallend" und bestelle wie wild...
Laufe schon jetzt immer mit knapp 1000€ an Baits beim Barschangeln rum... 
Wenn das jetzt an der Küste auch so los geht, Prost Mahlzeit...|rolleyes


----------



## fishwert (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fischcatcher95 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte sagen welcher Köder das links unten in der Ecke ist??
> 
> Der sieht so anch meinem lieblingsköder "jackson lake walker"
> 
> wie heißt der???



das ist ein V-Man (schwebend) made by Suxxes. 
Getestet hab ich ihn leider noch nicht. Ich hoffe er kann sich demnächst in Schweden etablieren |supergri


----------



## taxel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fischcatcher95 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte sagen welcher Köder das links unten in der Ecke ist??
> 
> Der sieht so anch meinem lieblingsköder "jackson lake walker"
> 
> wie heißt der???



Der Jackson Lake Walker ist eigentlich ein River2Sea V-Joint Minnow. Bemühe mal die Boardsuche, da findest du genügend günstige Bezugsquellen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



taxel schrieb:


> Der Jackson Lake Walker ist eigentlich ein River2Sea V-Joint Minnow. Bemühe mal die Boardsuche, da findest du genügend günstige Bezugsquellen.



Richtig, oder Gigafish Giga-Wobbler. Ab man nun bereit ist das Doppelte für den Namen Jackson zu bezahlen ist ja jeden selber überlassen.


----------



## fishwert (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Richtig, oder Gigafish Giga-Wobbler. Ab man nun bereit ist das Doppelte für den Namen Jackson zu bezahlen ist ja jeden selber überlassen.



ganz auf deiner Seite #6
Wenn das Zeug xy heißen würde und in den Laufeigenschaften & Fängigkeit dem "Original" in nix nachsteht, dann warum einfach nur Kohle "am Fenster rausschmeißen"....#q


----------



## taxel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fishwert schrieb:


> ganz auf deiner Seite #6
> Wenn das Zeug xy heißen würde und in den Laufeigenschaften & Fängigkeit dem "Original" in nix nachsteht, dann warum einfach nur Kohle "am Fenster rausschmeißen"....#q



Das hast du nicht richtig verstanden  Das sind alles die Originale von river2sea! Dort werden die hergestellt. Jackson, Gigafisch und Konsorten verkaufen die nur unter ihrem Namen. Aber Jackson verkauft die doppelt so teuer wie der Originalhersteller ...


----------



## fishwert (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



taxel schrieb:


> Das hast du nicht richtig verstanden  Das sind alles die Originale von river2sea! Dort werden die hergestellt. Jackson, Gigafisch und Konsorten verkaufen die nur unter ihrem Namen. Aber Jackson verkauft die doppelt so teuer wie der Originalhersteller ...



ah soooo war das gemeint!!!
Danke für die Klarstellung! #6


----------



## Leski (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi ihr kaufsüchtigen,

hab mal ein paar meine super Hechtärgerer nachgekauft nachdem mir einer flöten gegangen ist.Is echt der Hammer wie die Räuber auf die abfahren,hätt ich nicht gedacht.... boah|bigeyes


----------



## Kark (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was für Wobbler sind das?


----------



## Friedfischschreck (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dürften 4 mal Arnaud 110 F sein und einmal ein Magsquad ...


----------



## Breamhunter (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Leski schrieb:


> nachdem mir einer flöten gegangen ist.  boah|bigeyes



Kann ja mal passieren :m


----------



## MarcinMaximus (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



enorm schrieb:


> meine neue errungenschaft daiwa exceler plus 2500 :l


 

Habe mir die Rolle soeben für 59 € bei Askari zugelegt. Ist aktuell im Angebot. |bigeyes


----------



## sysp02 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

online die kostet dir Rolle über 100 Euro wo hast du die denn gekauft?


----------



## MarcinMaximus (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sysp02 schrieb:


> online die kostet dir Rolle über 100 Euro wo hast du die denn gekauft?


 
Hab ich doch geschrieben, bei Askari. Die haben die vom 07.05. bis 15.05. im Aktionsangebot (siehe Foto). Laut Prospekt in Lüdinghausen, Eschwege, Duisburg, Hannover und Langefeld. War in Duisburg.


----------



## Lorenz (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Argh...heut kam Post vom Zoll |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Ich bin mal gespannt wieviele Päckchen bei denen liegen


----------



## Leski (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Dürften 4 mal Arnaud 110 F sein und einmal ein Magsquad ...


 
Sind 4 115er und ein 125er Magsquad,ich find die laufen besser als die Arnauds


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

war heute nach laaaaanger Zeit nochmal beim LocalDealer

1. eine ganz fiese Chubby-Kopie (von Jenzi)







2. mal zum Ausprobieren







3. zum "pimpen"







1. und 2. für jeweils ´nen 5er, da konnt´ ich nicht widerstehen...


----------



## Kark (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ahhh da hat er wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## spin89 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|rolleyes
1.DD Arnaud wakasaki
2.Squadminnow perch
3.61 Sq agressiv bass

Ich werd jetz auch mal los die Kollegen fischen.Gruss Spin89


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jaaaa, ich nochmal...

eben hat der Postbote geklingelt und hat mir einen Oldtimer gebracht |rolleyes


----------



## Apoo (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Rubberduck

Irgendwie lese ich deinen Namen mitlerweile so oft in diesem Thread, dass es mich langsam echt interessiert wie dein "Museum" von Angelzeug und deine Wobblersammlung so aussehen. 
Lad davon doch mal Fotos hoch |supergri#h


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MarcinMaximus schrieb:


> Hab ich doch geschrieben, bei Askari. Die haben die vom 07.05. bis 15.05. im Aktionsangebot (siehe Foto). Laut Prospekt in Lüdinghausen, Eschwege, Duisburg, Hannover und Langefeld. War in Duisburg.


 

hmmm Artikelnr. 121022


Daiwa Exceler Plus 
ab € 109,99

.... es war bestimmt im Sonderkatalog.... ber Online wird der 109,99 Preis angezeigt.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Apoo schrieb:


> Lad davon doch mal Fotos hoch



naja, die letzte Zeit hab ich mich doch einigermaßen zurückgehalten...;+

WENN der (jetzt überflüssige) 2000er Heizöltank raus ist, werd ich da mal ein "Museum" einrichten, dann gibt´s (vielleicht) ´n paar Bilder 

im Moment lagere ich "a la Ludolf", ist nicht so sehenswert #t


----------



## angelpfeife (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> hmmm Artikelnr. 121022
> 
> 
> Daiwa Exceler Plus
> ...


Das ist der Bestellpreis! Die 60€ gelten nur für Kunden in den Ladengeschäften:c. Da würde ich aber mehr als die 50€ unterschied an Sprit verfahren...


----------



## MarcinMaximus (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Das ist der Bestellpreis! Die 60€ gelten nur für Kunden in den Ladengeschäften:c. Da würde ich aber mehr als die 50€ unterschied an Sprit verfahren...


 
Ja, den Preis gibt es nur im Laden während dieser Sonderaktion, nicht als Versand. Steht extra noch auf dem "Flyer".


----------



## Alex.k (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rubber Duck, sieht fast wie meine Mitchell 308er Matchrolle aus.


----------



## Patzi87 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir heute diese wunderschöne abu rolle gekauft kostet normalerweise so 150 bis 170 takken aber bode hat sie im angebot für 120 kann ich nur jedem empfehlen !!!#6
achso is übrigens die 2010 er version und nicht die alte


----------



## Lorenz (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ohhh, ein Steiner! nobel nobel!


----------



## Lorenz (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> ohhh, ein Steiner! nobel nobel!



Ich sitz nah an der Quelle :g
Ansonsten hätte das auch nicht sein müssen...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Rubber Duck: Mit dem Shimura PM 35 wirste viel Spaß haben  Meiner is komplett zerbissen und fängt immer noch


----------



## Mordendyk (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Soderle. Habe mir mal die mühe gemacht alles was sich so in letzter Zeit mal zu fotografieren und hochzuladen. Leider ist das Bild meiner Ruten zu verschwommen. Es sind Rozemeijer Qualifier Jointed Gentle Jerk. 2,10m 30-60gr  und DAM Calyber Baitcast 1,98m 7-28gr.


----------



## KawangA (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So nach dem ich endlich mich durch den Brückentagverkehr geschlagen habe, wie gefüllt alle Berliner einen genommen, um meinen Tackeldealer glücklich zumachen. Das kam bei raus.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lecker Nachschub :vik:


----------



## Stauvie (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier mal meine letzten Anschaffungen, Daiwa Steez 103 HLA an Daiwa Steez STZ631MHFBA und noch ein paar Köderleins:


----------



## Bobster (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr feine Combo #6


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MarcinMaximus schrieb:


> Ja, den Preis gibt es nur im Laden während dieser Sonderaktion, nicht als Versand. Steht extra noch auf dem "Flyer".


 

Son Mist... war ein sauguter Preis


----------



## Lorenz (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


>




Noch zollfrei?


#h#h#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hrrrrr....! bei mir ist auch wieder was unterwegs... |rolleyes


----------



## Lorenz (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Noch zollfrei?



Ja...




@rubber duck
Die Tage müsste nochwas von Shimreels kommen.
Frog- und Pencilbaits und ein paar Owner...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Natürlich! Liegt doch wertmäßig weit unter den ~25!
> FC 4$
> PP 8$
> 
> ...





Achso zwei Päckchen . . 

Edit  by Edit . . .


----------



## Lorenz (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

edit...
Hat sich erledigt...


----------



## taxel (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hat sich auch erledigt


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



taxel schrieb:


> 1. Wenn Zoll & Steuer nicht automatisch erhoben wurde, musst du es selbst nachversteuern.



Das hab ich schon mehrmals gelesen.
Bin deshalb auch vor einigen Monaten mit nem Boga Grip der unverzollt bei mir ankam zum Zoll (Musste eh noch n bisschen anderes Tackle abholen).
Und da wurd mir dann ganz klar gesagt ich bin als Privatperson NICHT verpflichtet sowas zu melden und könne dafür auch auf keinen Fall belangt werden wenns irgendwie rauskommt.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Lorenz: Darf man fragen wo du die Köder gekauft hast?


----------



## Lorenz (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft,dass eine kurze Anspielung als Antwort auf die Frage zum Thema Zoll genügen würde,aber anscheind muss man doch jedemenge Smilies verwenden oder mit dem Zaunpfahl winken,damit alle verstehen was Sache ist.

Am besten editiert doch bitte das was ihr von mir zitiert habt,sonst kommen nochmehr Anfragen wo es das Zeugs so billig geben soll,weil der Kontext nicht gelesen oder verstanden wird. 


In Zukunft nurnoch per PN.Aber bitte keine super allgemeinen Fragen die hier schon gefühlte 3432438893 beantwortet und erklärt wurden.Z.B. "Wieviel Zoll muss ich da bezahlen?"  |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
>>> Boardsuche


----------



## MarcinMaximus (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



taxel schrieb:


> 2. Der Zoll liest in den einschlägigen Foren mit.


 
Selbstverständlich! |uhoh:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tut er wirklich.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kann mal jemand dem Tackleaffen ein paar hinter die Ohren hauen?! :vik:


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
habe heute mein Karpfenset für Einsteiger bekommen 
Bilder folgen dann wenn ich den ersten Karpfen damit gefangen habe ;-)
Gruß Udo

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...R-Freilaufrolle-PAARPREIS_c74-95_p7650_x2.htm

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ajesti-Carp-12ft-275lb-PAARPREIS_p7666_x2.htm


----------



## Molke-Drink (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sorry für meine Ausdrücke,aber meine Fresse,einige leute haben echt zu viel Kohle.Wenn ich mal mein Lambo nicht bezahlen müßte,und das bei den Benzinpreisen :vik:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand dem Tackleaffen ein paar hinter die Ohren hauen?!



jaaa, schlag mich! gib mir Markennamen!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na warte wenn die Rute zur Rolle angekommen ist


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> jaaa, schlag mich! gib mir Markennamen!!


 
Aldi Wobbler....:q:q:q


----------



## Doc Plato (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> jaaa, schlag mich! gib mir Markennamen!!



Lidl-Spinner! :q:q:q


----------



## carphunter 95 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rewe-Twister:q:q:q


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rewe Twister?


Dann werf ich mal den Edeka-Jerkbait ins rennen


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja... Danke, jetzt geht´s mir ... besser


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hartz IV Spinnerbait du


----------



## Havelritter (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin ihr Netto-Bucktails

Irgendwie immer noch Mist, wenn der örtliche Dealer genau auf der Strecke von und zur Arbeit liegt. Komm mir schon vor wie ne Tante. Kaum Streß auf Arbeit, schon Frustkauf tätigen |uhoh:

Ein Illex _SquadShad 65mm_ in Pearch und ein Balzer _Shirasu Stalker_ mit 70mm in Atom-Barsch-Dekor mussten heute herhalten. Beides Suspender. Dazu noch 'n bisschen _Fluorcarbon _und vier agile _Möppse _Gr. 3 in Kupfer, Silber mit roten punkten #h

_@Torsk_NI_ Tolle Rolle! Welche Rute soll sie denn unterstützen?


Sport frei,
Marco


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe heute mein Karpfenset für Einsteiger bekommen
> Bilder folgen dann wenn ich den ersten Karpfen damit gefangen habe ;-)
> Gruß Udo
> ...




Udo, da wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg mit deinen neuen Errungenschaften. Es ist manchmal schon unglaublich was man für relativ kleines Geld an Ware bekommen kann, oder?

Petri Heil


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Marco 

Wird wohl zu 99,9% eine Pulse.


----------



## Udo561 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Udo, da wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg mit deinen neuen Errungenschaften. Es ist manchmal schon unglaublich was man für relativ kleines Geld an Ware bekommen kann, oder?
> 
> Petri Heil



Hi,
Danke .
Na ja , muss ja erst mal alles am Wasser ausprobieren , aber preiswert wars , soooo viel kann ich damit nicht falsch gemacht haben 
Den Tipp mit den Ruten und Rollen hatte ich von Professor Tinca bekommen #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so, ist wieder was angekommen:

Mora-Fischmesser
UV-LED-Lämpchen (zum Wobblerglotzen |rolleyes)
Opinel #9


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Danke .
> Na ja , muss ja erst mal alles am Wasser ausprobieren , aber preiswert wars , soooo viel kann ich damit nicht falsch gemacht haben
> Den Tipp mit den Ruten und Rollen hatte ich von Professor Tinca bekommen #6
> Gruß Udo




Hi Udo,

Iss dir die verblüffende Ähnlichkeit mit der Quantum Trance aufgefallen?

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=QUANTUMTranceRD

Im Übrigen komisch, dass in der Artikelbeschreibung gar nicht steht , dass das Metallrollen(Freewheeler) sind . . . 


#h#h#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nette Sachen wieder  Bei mir müsste die Tage auch noch ne Lieferung kommen....warte schon sehnsüchtig drauf 

@Rubber Duck: Ich hätt noch den Tedi-Blinker


----------



## Ulli3D (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> so, ist wieder was angekommen:
> 
> Mora-Fischmesser
> UV-LED-Lämpchen (zum Wobblerglotzen |rolleyes)
> Opinel #9



Wie, das schöne Rote schon kaputt gekriegt oder Lust auf mehr bekommen?


----------



## carphunter 95 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Fabi123

Kik-Spinner:q:q:q


----------



## Udo561 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hi Udo,
> 
> Iss dir die verblüffende Ähnlichkeit mit der Quantum Trance aufgefallen?
> 
> ...




Hi Andi,
hast Recht , verblüffende Ähnlichkeit :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wie, das schöne Rote schon kaputt gekriegt oder Lust auf mehr bekommen?



wurde mir am Wochenende abgeschwatzt...#t


----------



## Havelritter (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für den Notfall benötige ich auch mal irgendwann solch einen schicken "Fischschlitzer"

[...]

Bloß gut, dass ich diese Woche nicht mehr am örtlichen Dealer vorbei komme, denn es sind wieder 2 Illex im Körbchen gelandet. Weil sie ja schon Standard hier im Fred sind, hab ich etwas an der Präsentation gearbeitet - mit Kontrastverlust |uhoh: |rolleyes 
Squad Minnow 65 Perch
Squirrel 61 Perch







_Edit: Ohh, das war mein 100ster Beitrag. Naja, wenigstens im richtigen Thread_

Sport frei #h


----------



## MarcinMaximus (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War heute shoppen und gleich gehts zum See:vik:


----------



## Havelritter (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...der Savage Wobbler ganz oben ist ja beschriftet?! Da sehe ich schon die nächsten Marketingsprüche anrollen, ala.

*"Elite Wobbler - Für Fische mit Niveau"*

:q

[...]

Nichts desto trotz: Viel Spaß mit Sortiment, scheint ja anhand der Preisschilder ein Schnäppchen gewesen zu sein. Darf man fragen was Du auf den Tisch gelegt hast?


----------



## MarcinMaximus (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

insgesamt knapp 52 €


----------



## padotcom (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Echt 52€?
Ich geb dir 60 wenn du mir alles schickst.

Kleiner Spaß!

Kackfisch, haste den Savage mit der netten Aufschrift bei AngelJoe noch nicht gesehen? Ist mir gleich aufgefallen.


----------



## Blueplay76 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wobei "Murder" schon echt makaber ist.


----------



## Carpmen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Izumi Shad Alive 120 Sinking 



Hat mir beim letzten Angeltag Zwei Hechte beschert 

Penn Slammer 760 Liveliner 0,45 Geflochtene 




Penn Sargus 3000 zum Spinfischen dazu eine Shimano Technium 270m WG -50g 0,14 Geflochtene Fireline Tragkraft 9,8Kg


----------



## Bassey (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Carpmen schrieb:


> Penn Slammer 760 Liveliner 0,45 Geflochtene
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 135612



Zum Wallerfischen?

Wieviel 45er (welche Marke) geflochtene geht drauf?


----------



## Havelritter (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

_@pad_ Schande über mich! Leider is mir das mit dem Radl zu weit. Mmit den Öffentlichen ist die Anbindung nach 19:30 extrem schlecht - ich racker ja immer von 8 bis ca. 19uhr - da bestell ich lieber im Internet :q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kackfisch schrieb:


> Squirrel 61 Perch



jaaa, die Squirrels haben definitiv den höchsten Sucht-(und Fang-)Faktor...:k

|wavey:


----------



## Fury87 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier ein bild von meiner neuen Rolle >> Shimano Rarenium 2500


----------



## Havelritter (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> jaaa, die Squirrels haben definitiv den höchsten Sucht-(und Fang-)Faktor...:k
> 
> |wavey:


Dit is ne Seuche, aber wem sag ich das. Hat die Umfirmierung bei der Suchtbewältigung geholfen :q  #6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hach, wenn´s so einfach wäre...


----------



## dodo12 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Hier ein bild von meiner neuen Rolle >> Shimano Rarenium 2500



Ein Traum! :l:l:l:l


----------



## kaizr (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich kann die Großhechtjagd beginnen.

Danke noch einmal für die Kaufberatung.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ohne deine Combo Schlechtmachen zu wollen, aber wer hat dir denn zur Viento zum Werfen von Spinnerbaits geraten??
Oder willst du die nicht damit fischen??
Die Viento ist doch nun in einem Preissegment wo du auch "richtige" Baitcasterrollen bekommen kannst...
Fische selber u.a. die Viento, kenne aber kaum eine Rolle in diesem Preissegment die schlechter wirft...
Zum Vertikalfischen 1a, aber zum Werfen??? |bigeyes#d

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## kaizr (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Spinnerbaits sind nich für die Multi. 
Ich habe die auch überwiegend zum vertikal Angeln, die leichten Jerks sind nur für den Anfang um zu schauen obs mir gefällt.

Will damit überwiegend im Boot dropshotten bzw. n bissl schleppen. Dann aber mit nem anderen Stock.


----------



## Barsch06 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Stimmt die Rolle mach sich super zu Vertikalangeln, aber wieso sollte man mit der Rolle nicht Werfen können|bigeyes, die Rolle wirft gut ab 7g, die richtige Rute natürlich voraus gesetzt,und Spinnerbaits lassen sich damit auch führen.


----------



## kaizr (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Rolle wirft sich auch super. Aber ich habe sie auch nicht primär wegen der Twitchin Bar gekauft.
Mir gefällt Daiwa in Sachen Rollen einfach am Besten. Die Zillion stand auch zur Auswahl, aber war für meinen Einsatzbereich nicht optimal, zumal ich da auch noch ne Schippe Geld hätte drauf legen müssen.

Mit der Tornado X Rute 10-20g WG kann ein KK gut ab 15 Gramm angeboten werden. Köder mit 30-40 Gramm funktionieren auch noch gut.


----------



## spinnermarv (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schöne sachen die ihr euch da gegönnt habt

endlich ist auch meine neue grxi watcombo da.....


----------



## Algon (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so Jürgen, es ist nach Achtzehnhundert.......

ich bin bereit, mach es schnell und schmerzlos...|scardie:



MfG Algon


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

komme schoooon! #h


----------



## Algon (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also doch..... das nennt man Jo Jo Effekt. Ist jetz bestimmt schlimmer als vorher....|supergri Was hat das Schätzen denn gekostet, wenn man fragen darf.

MfG Algon


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nicht so schlimm, wie man vielleicht denkt

Details kriegste üPN


----------



## dainiel_ld (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Ohne deine Combo Schlechtmachen zu wollen, aber wer hat dir denn zur Viento zum Werfen von Spinnerbaits geraten??
> Oder willst du die nicht damit fischen??
> Die Viento ist doch nun in einem Preissegment wo du auch "richtige" Baitcasterrollen bekommen kannst...
> Fische selber u.a. die Viento, kenne aber kaum eine Rolle in diesem Preissegment die schlechter wirft...
> ...




dann hab ich wohl glück gehabt mit meiner viento die wirft recht gut, so um die 7 gr.


----------



## pfefferladen (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi zusammen,

meine neue Peitsche.:vik:

Mantikor Nakama Spin 1,83m 5-21gr.
Team Daiwa 2508D mit 0,15mm Power Pro


----------



## Nolfravel (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Leute,

Irgendwie hat mich jetzt der Gummi-Wahn gepackt.
Aber nur DS und Finesse Rigs:q.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Breamhunter (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir auch mal ne Rarenium gegönnt (ohne Kurbelspiel )
Zum Vergleich habe ich mal die Aspire danebengepackt. Die 70 Gramm Unterschied sieht man gar nicht :q


----------



## Kark (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Joa da muss man echt sagen: Von wegen das neue superleichte material CI4. 
Da wurde einfach an der Substanz gespart...


----------



## Hoscheck (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute,
Bin seid 4 Wochen in Bulgarien( nein kein Urlaub-sondern Arbeit).
Da es in meinem Hotel Internet gibt hatte ich in den letzten Wochen echt Zeit meine Ausrüstung etwas aufzufrischen(z.Teil über die Bucht oder andere Tacklehändler).
Das Foto hat mir meine bessere Hälfte geschickt,ist unser Büro mit den ganzen Paketen.

Nächste Woche gehts nach Hause erstmal um die Freundin kümmern und dann Auspacken und endlich wieder angeln.Dann gibts auch mehr Bilder.

Gruss aus Bulgarien !!


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

da würde ich ja sehr gerne noch das "nach-dem-öffnen-der -pakete" foto sehen


----------



## Hoscheck (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das gibts nächsten Samstag,da bin ich wieder in Deutschland.
Bin auch schon sehr gespannt.

Gruss Hoscheck


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sitzt, passt, wackelt (nicht) und schwingt gut durch die Luft.


----------



## Bobster (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Hoscheck schrieb:


> Das Foto hat mir meine bessere Hälfte geschickt,ist unser Büro mit den ganzen Paketen.
> Nächste Woche gehts nach Hause erstmal um die Freundin kümmern und dann Auspacken und endlich wieder angeln.Dann gibts auch mehr Bilder.
> Gruss aus Bulgarien !!


 

...na, das würd mich auch mal interessieren :q


----------



## Mendener (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nabend,

bei mir gab es auch wieder etwas

Meine neue Barsch Peitsche:

Major Craft Arrival Spinning 6'3" und 1/16 - 14oz
verheiratet mit ner Rarenium 2500, die hat natürlich Schnur von Stroft in die Ehe mitgebracht :q

http://img97.*ih.us/img97/316/p1030115d.jpg
http://img34.*ih.us/img34/8618/p1030118x.jpg
http://img687.*ih.us/img687/2792/p1030123y.jpg

Und für die Hechte:

http://img718.*ih.us/img718/1599/p1030122h.jpg

Und um endlich mal Ordnung in mein Vorfach-Chaos zu bekommen:

http://img85.*ih.us/img85/9808/p1030127t.jpg

MfG


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Mendener
Die Sachen gefallen mir, besonders die Schnurfarbe:q


----------



## Mendener (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> @Mendener
> Die Sachen gefallen mir, besonders die Schnurfarbe:q




Ist halt multicolor ... Typ 1


----------



## Bobster (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das Buchenstammholz passt ja vom Preis her zur
Major Craft :q


----------



## Mendener (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Das Buchenstammholz passt ja vom Preis her zur
> Major Craft :q



Die Stämme liegen bei einem Bekannten von mir ... haben heute angefangen den Kram zu spalten |uhoh:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mendener schrieb:


> Die Stämme liegen bei einem Bekannten von mir ... haben heute angefangen den Kram zu spalten


jajaaaa, der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt - so in vier-fünf..........Wochen


----------



## Mendener (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> jajaaaa, der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt - so in vier-fünf..........Wochen



Naja, der Kram muss ja erst mal liegen bleiben und trocknen ...


----------



## Magdeburger (30. Mai 2010)

*Salmo Perch 8cm*

Der Klassiker...

http://img121.*ih.us/img121/8284/salmoj.jpg


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, meine Lieferung is gestern auch eingetroffen :l
Hab mir mal überlegt den Test zu machen, 3 wirklich hochgelobte Hechtköder... Zum einen der Traditionswobbler ''Grandma'' dann der ''Zalt'' und der ''Castaic Realbait''.

Dann mal schaun welcher der beste is :vik: Hoffentlich wirds Wetter hier mal bissl besser unds Wasser wärmer....Vielleicht geht dann auch wieder was.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

OK, gekauft habe ich den Kram nicht:

Das ist mein Gewinn aus dem Raubfisch-Fänge-Thread!

Danke dafür, wirklich eine nette Aktion, bin schon gespannt wie die Köder bei uns gehen. Danke noch mal ans AB-Team und natürlich auch an den Sponsor Quantum!


----------



## MarcinMaximus (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fabi123 schrieb:


> So, meine Lieferung is gestern auch eingetroffen :l
> Hab mir mal überlegt den Test zu machen, 3 wirklich hochgelobte Hechtköder... Zum einen der Traditionswobbler ''Grandma'' dann der ''Zalt'' und der ''Castaic Realbait''.
> 
> Dann mal schaun welcher der beste is :vik: Hoffentlich wirds Wetter hier mal bissl besser unds Wasser wärmer....Vielleicht geht dann auch wieder was.
> ...


 

Auf den abgebildeten Castaic Realbait (selbes Dekor) konnte ich letzten Oktober beim Schleppen 4 Hechte innerhalb eine Stunde verhaften. Gute Wahl.


----------



## King Wetzel (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> OK, gekauft habe ich den Kram nicht:
> 
> Das ist mein Gewinn aus dem Raubfisch-Fänge-Thread!
> 
> Danke dafür, wirklich eine nette Aktion, bin schon gespannt wie die Köder bei uns gehen. Danke noch mal ans AB-Team und natürlich auch an den Sponsor Quantum!


 hallo ha ja auch da gewonnen die köder machen einen bombastischen eindruck sind wirklich#6 
danke auch von mir dafür 
MFG Henry


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schönes Röllchen!

Auf was gehts?


----------



## Gemini (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das 'Röllchen' hätte ein schöneres Bild verdient


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die war in dem Paket, dass vorhin mittag an kam...! :q

Hab zwar noch kein so rechten Dunst, was ich als Hechtangler mit dem Barschröllchen anfangen soll, aber schaun wa mal, vllt fällt uns da ja noch was ein. Sie war doch so günstig, da konnt ich einfach net nein sagen...! |uhoh:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eine Pixy... Schönes Teil, neu oder gebraucht?


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Den Shop, wo de die alte Kutsche noch neu kriegst, zeigste mir aber mal...!  Da kann man dann wahre Vitrinen-Modelle abgreifen. 

Nee, is freilich ne gebrauchte, aber in nem vernünftigem Zustand, kann man net meckern.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Manchmal, wenn auch selten, sind welche in der Bucht (meist JP) - dann aber zu utopischen Preisen...


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Sie war doch so günstig,




Das alleine dürfte eine neue schon ausschließen. |rolleyes


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gut geschlussfolgert, Herr "Sherlock Holmes"...!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Alles eine Frage der Definition - wirklich günstig war die vermutlich auch nicht, oder?


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Doch...! 

Sonst hät ich sie ja net geköfft, wei wirklich gebraucht hab ich sie ja net. Bin kurz vor Auktionsende durch Zufall drüber gestolpert und wollt die net so billig weg gehn lassen und mir dann im Nachhinein "in Arsch beisen"...!


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schaut was ich fürn *SCHEISS* gekauft habe ....#q

mir ist heute morgen ein großer Jerk in hohem Bogen davongeflogen wegen dieser Scheiss Spinnstange von SUXXESS. Natürlich ein sinkender Jerk.

unter dem Schlumpfschlach ist tatsächlich nur die Spirale, nix rumgebogen um die Spirale mitsamt Schlumpfschlauch am runterrutschen zu hintern.

Muss man denn alles selber bauen um sich drauf verlassen zu können?

Jetzt hab ich wieder die sündhaft teuren Titanflex-Vorfächer an der Jerke. Was sich da wohl unter dem Schlumpfschlauch verbirgt? Ich trau mich gar nicht nachzusehen ....


----------



## spinnermarv (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Mordskerl

nur eine kleine verbesserung: es heißt schrumpfschlauch, nicht schlumpfschlauch.


----------



## jkc (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Die war in dem Paket, dass vorhin mittag an kam...! :q
> 
> Hab zwar noch kein so rechten Dunst, was ich als Hechtangler mit dem Barschröllchen anfangen soll, aber schaun wa mal, vllt fällt uns da ja noch was ein. Sie war doch so günstig, da konnt ich einfach net nein sagen...! |uhoh:



Ich glaub so langsam wird es unheimlich.|scardie: 

 Grüße JK


----------



## Breamhunter (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Die war in dem Paket, dass vorhin mittag an kam...! :q
> 
> Hab zwar noch kein so rechten Dunst, was ich als Hechtangler mit dem Barschröllchen anfangen soll, aber schaun wa mal, vllt fällt uns da ja noch was ein. Sie war doch so günstig, da konnt ich einfach net nein sagen...! |uhoh:



Genauso ging es mir auch. Habe günstig eine Viento abgegriffen. Und dann habe ich mir anschließend eine passende Baitcasterrute um die Rolle herum gebaut :m


----------



## surfer93 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal ein bisschen Nachschub für Zander bestellt, da ich doch shcon recht viel verloren hab bis jetzt#q

5* Keitech Shad Impact
2* Wedge Tails 
ein paar Köpfe und Bulletweights 
und natürlich gabs wie immer ne kleine Zugabe von CaMo
Einfach nur empfehlenswert da zu bestellen!

Gruß Tim


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wo haste denn bestellt?

So meine Lieferung aus dem Westen ist auch angekommen






von oben nach unten:

- Jackall Squad Shad 65 ko ayu
- Jackall Squad Minnow 80 chrome wagasaki
- Jackall Squad Minnow 95 mat tiger

LG Svenno


----------



## surfer93 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab den ganzen Kram bei CaMO-Tackle bestellt
Super schnelle Lieferung udn alles. Immer wieder gerne dort!

Gruß Tim


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



surfer93 schrieb:


> Hab den ganzen Kram bei CaMO-Tackle bestellt
> Super schnelle Lieferung udn alles. Immer wieder gerne dort!
> 
> Gruß Tim



Alles klar ok danke. Und Keitech geht gut auf Zander?


----------



## spin89 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Wo haste denn bestellt?
> 
> So meine Lieferung aus dem Westen ist auch angekommen
> 
> ...


 

Hübsch Hübsch hast mirn Squad Minno 65 in Perch mitbestellt,bräucht den grad mal so?:q:q:q
Gruiss spin89


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spin89 schrieb:


> Hübsch Hübsch hast mirn Squad Minno 65 in Perch mitbestellt,bräucht den grad mal so?:q:q:q
> Gruiss spin89



Wenn es den geben würde, täte ich es


----------



## Sterni01 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auch ich habe mir etwas zugelegt. Einen neuen, zusammenfaltbaren Grill !!!
Ist sehr praktisch .

































Damit ich den ,,Faltgrill,, nicht mit meinem Geländewagen transportieren muß, hat meine Göga mir zum
internationalen Tag des Kindes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , gleich das passende Transportmittel geschenkt !
der Umwelt zu liebe mit nur 100 PS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Beides wurde am WE getestet und für ,,sehr gut,, bewertet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








                      #h#h#h


----------



## Kark (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Sterni01

leider sind deine Bilder nicht zu sehen....


----------



## Sterni01 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ui !!!
Ich kann sie sehen...

ist ja komisch...hm...


----------



## Tisie (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich sehe auch nix #d

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## jungangler 93 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich auch nicht|supergri noch mal probieren ^^


----------



## Algon (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Ui !!!
> Ich kann sie sehen...
> 
> ist ja komisch...hm...


 
haste die Bilder bestimmt auf den Monitor geklebt.

..und schnell wech..........

MfG Algon


----------



## Lorenz (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Lorenz

du kaufst ja auch immer tüchtig ein 

fängst du auch häufig was oder kaufsüchtig?! Spaß beiseite...
Im Raubfischfang-Trööt bist du ja nicht so oft wie du einkaufst


----------



## L-TownPlayer (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


>



sieht mir nach e-bay gedöns aus


----------



## bild (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mir eher nicht wenn oben schon nen zettel von Camo liegt .

Schönes Set!

MfG

Niki


----------



## King Wetzel (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mir nicht 
da fällt mir grad noch ein, das ich eig auch noch mal nen paar gummis gebrauchen könnte 
MFG Henry


----------



## AdamLatte (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



L-TownPlayer schrieb:


> sieht mir nach e-bay gedöns aus




wohl eher camo-tackle......


----------



## Lorenz (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Im Raubfischfang-Trööt bist du ja nicht so oft wie du einkaufst



Ich bin gerade nicht so mobil,befische also nur ein paar Kleingewässer hier in der Gegend,die zudem auch noch neu für mich sind.Ich bin am Wasser und fang auch Fisch,allerdings ist da halt bisher leider nix besonderes dabei gewesen.

Die Ladung von Camo soll ein Einstieg in die gezielte Zander/Barsch-Jiggerei sein,vielleicht find ich hier wenigstens den ein oder anderen vernünftigen Stachelträger,den ich dann auch gerne im entsprechenden Thread posten werde 
Wenn nicht,dann muss ich mich halt damit vertrösten,dass im August eine mehrwöchige Welstour ansteht.Anfang September gehts vielleicht an den Edersee und vor und nach Frankreich an den Vater Rhein...da fang ich dann auch garantiert anständige Fische,die auch ein Bild/Posting wert sind.


----------



## Gemini (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab den passenden Partner für die Stradic gefunden denk ich


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geiler Stock, P & M ist auch einer meiner Favoriten zur Zeit #6


----------



## Gemini (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei knapp 100 Euro kann man echt nicht meckern, ich hoffe sie wird am Wochenende auf Rügen eingeweiht, und wenn ich eine Fahne damit schwenke (bin inoffiziell zum Angeln dort...)


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und das mit originalen Fuji Ringen und Rollenhalter!!!!
Hatte bis vor kurzem auch ne Gunki Hayashi, aber die war mir zu "schnell" ein verdammtes Brett (für die Gummifischerei ne eins, aber zum Wobbeln zu Hart) , deshalb ist sie jetzt einer Illex Shootingstar gewichen...
Ansonsten hab ich noch ne Concept Street Fishing C-H #6

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Gemini (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Und das mit originalen Fuji Ringen und Rollenhalter!!!!



Hab ich bei unter 100 EUs auch noch nicht so oft gesehen. Bin sehr gespannt auf den ersten Test, heute gekauft, Samstag morgen hoffentlich am Wasser


----------



## Leski (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachdem hier alle ihre feinsten Stücke herzeigen,hab ich mich heute bei dem geilen Wetter auch mal durchgedrungen meine heute eingetroffene Baitcast mal zu fotografieren.
Is echt ein Sahnestück:vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr gelungene Fotos! #6#6#6


----------



## Streifenjäger (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hat sich so seit Oktober angesammelt....

http://img249.*ih.us/img249/5382/dscn6582.jpg


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Hat sich so seit Oktober angesammelt....
> 
> http://img249.*ih.us/img249/5382/dscn6582.jpg



Schick mir mal deine Adresse und ich weiß wo ich einbrechen muss :q


----------



## King Wetzel (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Leski schrieb:


> Nachdem hier alle ihre feinsten Stücke herzeigen,hab ich mich heute bei dem geilen Wetter auch mal durchgedrungen meine heute eingetroffene Baitcast mal zu fotografieren.
> Is echt ein Sahnestück:vik:


wird wohl immer ein traum bleiben :k:k:k:l:l:l#h#h#h|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Leski (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die meisten Träume erfüllen sich irgendwann,hat bei mir auch geklappt :q


----------



## Tisie (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> wird wohl immer ein traum bleiben ...



Ach was, Kopf hoch #h ... ein ordentlicher Schulabschluß, eine gute Ausbildung oder Studium und der richtige Job, dann kannst Du Dir irgendwann all das leisten, wovon Du jetzt träumst #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## bild (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dein Geburtstag kommt auch mal .


----------



## KawangA (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo eigentlich wollte ich nur ein paar DS-Bleie kaufen aber upps diese sind dann mutiert.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Lorenz
Das wird bestimmt ein geiles Jahr für dich...Einkäufe erhöhen doch jedesmal auch die Vorfreude, oder?^^
Petri Heil


----------



## Lorenz (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> @ Lorenz
> Das wird bestimmt ein geiles Jahr für dich...



Du sollst den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben!
Lassen wir uns mal überraschen...




Ein paar Schrumpfschläuche gesucht und natürlich nicht fündig geworden (im Modellbauladen 4cm für 40cent|uhoh. 
Werd ich wohl bestellen müssen |rolleyes


----------



## Kark (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Leski schrieb:


> Nachdem hier alle ihre feinsten Stücke herzeigen,hab ich mich heute bei dem geilen Wetter auch mal durchgedrungen meine heute eingetroffene Baitcast mal zu fotografieren.
> Is echt ein Sahnestück:vik:



Die Bilder auf dem Spiegel sehen echt Klasse aus. Die Rolle wurde sehr schön in Szene gesetzt #6


----------



## jungangler 93 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Schick mir mal deine Adresse und ich weiß wo ich einbrechen muss :q


 
OH JAA|rolleyes:k


----------



## Leski (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich kenn me ja net so gut aus|supergri da ich meine Ruten ausschlieslich selbst baue,aber was sind das für Stecken? Sind die von Megabass oder wie?

Hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner zuletztgebauten,auf der sich jetzt die ABU befindet..:m
Die Daiwa Fugo befindet sich jetzt auf ner anderen Rute


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir eine Spinlock Deckvest gegönnt letzten September und bin mehr als zufrieden! Absolute bewegungsfreiheit perfekter sitz und immer das nötige sicherheitsgefühl dabei!


----------



## weserwaller (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Pikefood.....


----------



## jungangler 93 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also bevor ich jetzt ein neues thema aufmach stell ich die frage schnell hier rein. bei der abu c3, welchen der knöpfe löst die bremse damit ich werfen kann. ich will mir ne runde multi zum jerken holen und peil das ding nicht. habs auch nur im internet gesehn. wenn mir jemand helfen kann würde ich mich über ne pn freuen

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...adeurC3Serie&cName=Multirollen-mitSternbremsehttp://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...adeurC4Serie&cName=Multirollen-mitSternbremse


----------



## jungangler 93 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ach übrigens echt schöne wobblies

@leski auch kein übler stecken, geile arbeit


----------



## -Nils- (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Müsste das kleine Drehrad hinter dem großem Sternrad sein, ansonsten direkt beim Händler nachfragen wenn du sie kaufst 
Warum so eine und keine mit Lowprofile?
Ne runde hält man doch gar nicht gut in der Hand?


----------



## Leski (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ick kann dir auch eine LowProfil empfehlen sitzt viel besser in der hand und kraft haben die auch genug zum jerken


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



-Nils- schrieb:


> Müsste das kleine Drehrad hinter dem großem Sternrad sein, ansonsten direkt beim Händler nachfragen wenn du sie kaufst
> Warum so eine und keine mit Lowprofile?
> Ne runde hält man doch gar nicht gut in der Hand?



Weil das WG bisi derbe ausfällt? Oder weil der Geldbeutel für eine Revo Toro nicht groß genug ist? Ist neben der TD Z Bigbait special auch mir einzig bkannte Rolle im LP Bereich zum jerken geeignet wäre.


----------



## falter78 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> also bevor ich jetzt ein neues thema aufmach stell ich die frage schnell hier rein. bei der abu c3, welchen der knöpfe löst die bremse damit ich werfen kann. ich will mir ne runde multi zum jerken holen und peil das ding nicht. habs auch nur im internet gesehn. wenn mir jemand helfen kann würde ich mich über ne pn freuen
> 
> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...adeurC3Serie&cName=Multirollen-mitSternbremse


 
links von der Sternbremse befindet sich ein Drehrädchen auf dem du die Spulenbremse einstellen kannst und damit kannst du die Rolle auf das entsprechende Gewicht deines Köders einstellen. Habe die Rolle seit fast zwei Jahren und bin super zufrieden. Gerade fürs Jerken ist die nicht schlecht da du ne Menge dickerer Schnur drauf bekommst. Ich habe den Tipp fürs Jerken bekommen, die Schnur etwas überdimensionierter - ich fische 22 lb Power Pro -ausfallen zu lassen, denn dann reisst die Schnur nicht, sofern du mal eine unvermeidliche Perrücke drauf hast. Wenn du da eine 9 kg Schnur drauf hast, kannst du deinen 15 € einen guten Flug wünschen #h

wenn du wissen willst, womit du die Rolle frei gibst, das ist der Haken oben auf dem Spulenrand. Auf deinem Bild oben in der Mitte.


----------



## jungangler 93 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Weil das WG bisi derbe ausfällt? Oder weil der Geldbeutel für eine Revo Toro nicht groß genug ist? Ist neben der TD Z Bigbait special auch mir einzig bkannte Rolle im LP Bereich zum jerken geeignet wäre.


 
stimmt. wenig geld und ne runde gefällt mir einfach besser. ich kann auch mit ner multi umgehn so ist es nicht nur hatten alle die ich geworfen habe immer die schnurfreigabe direkt hinten auf der spule. danke an alle

jungangler 93


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Freilaufhebel hinter der Spule ist eig sehr angenehm


----------



## jungangler 93 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

eben deshalb wirds auch ne dam power striker


----------



## spin89 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So ich war heut auch los shoppen habe mal nur die größeren Sachen aufm Foto festgehalten.

1.Wft Penzill 1,85m 1,5-6,5g
2.P&M gunki hayashi cast
3.Shimano nexave (als Ersatzrolle für meine Ersatzrute: elite spin 4-18g)
4.4xPremier 2010 und 1mal premier 2009

Nun halted ihr mich alle für bescheuert die Premiers sind aber alle nich für mich hab sie nur anderen mitgebracht ich hab selbst wie man auf dem Bildern sieht schon eine.

Die beide gekauften Ruten einfach nur "geil" werde Morgen gleich los sie einweihenGruss spin89


----------



## FehmarnAngler (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

WTF?!? O.O
Okay, ich habe dich für bescheuert gehalten, bis ich deinen Text gelesen habe. :q

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu der Premier 2010:
Die Premier 2007 ist eine schöne Rolle, allerdings mit einer extrem kleinen Bremskraft, lässt sich die Bremse der neuen Premier fester zuziehen?

Meine hat noch ein paar Bremsscheiben reinbekommen, aber demnächst hole ich mir noch eine, entweder eine STX oder halt die neue Premier, wenn die Premier allerdings immernoch so eine schwache Bremse hat, wird es die STX...


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## spin89 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> WTF?!? O.O
> Okay, ich habe dich für bescheuert gehalten, bis ich deinen Text gelesen habe. :q
> 
> Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu der Premier 2010:
> ...


 
Also soweit mir bekannt ist hat die Premier 2010 bessere Bremsen als die alte.
Ich fische mein 2010er Modell jetzt seit Februar und ich habe kein Problem mit zu geringer Bremskraft. Sag mir wie ich für dich testen kann ob sie für dich ausreichend ist und ich mache es.
Gruss Lasse

P.s die Premier 2010 gibts grad bei Moritz für 129,95Euro|bla:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Knall die Bremse zu und ziehe Schnur ab, dann sag mir von welcher der beiden sich die Schnur bei höherer Kraft abziehen lässt. Bzw. wenn sich gar keine Schnur ziehen lässt, auch gut. 

Meine 2007er Premier hatte mit zugemachter Bremse gerade genug Kraft um eine 28gr Skeletor krumm zu bekommen, aber ich konnte noch Schnur über die Rute ziehen. Wie ich in andere Foren mitbekommen habe, ist das sogut wie normal bei dieser Premier.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Nolfravel (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen,

Heute kam ein hübsches Paket von Camo-Tackle:k

Ich muss sagen, Dienstag Nacht bestellt, heute da.
Und noch zwei Zusatzgummis, nett:q



Gruß Jan Peter



Edit: Bilde rkommen vllt. noch heute, eher morgen.
Mein Rechner bekommt die grade nicht hochgeladen.


----------



## TioZ (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mich hatte der "Affe" auch wieder zu halten..

Berkley Signa Pike Casting 8´ 40 - 100 Gramm und passend dazu die ne Abu Revo Toro 61 HS bespult mit 250 Metern 17er Whiplash Crystal.

Morgen gehts dann zum Testen aufs Wasser, vielleicht lässt sich ja nen "würdiger Gegner" finden.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## kohlie0611 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Signa Pike hatte ich auch mal, klasse Rute für Muskybucktailspinner,Bulldawgs, BBZ1 8" und Jerkbaits, sehr gute Wahl!!!Die Rolle ist auch gut, nur die Schnur...na ja, da gibt es besseres....


----------



## TioZ (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Die Signa Pike hatte ich auch mal, klasse Rute für Muskybucktailspinner,Bulldawgs, BBZ1 8" und Jerkbaits, sehr gute Wahl!!!Die Rolle ist auch gut, nur die Schnur...na ja, da gibt es besseres....



Immer raus mit den gut gemeinten Tipps und Ratschlägen. 

Ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht so wahnsinnig viel Erfahrung mit den Schnüren für die Multirollen. 

Ich bin in den Laden und wollte ne schön runde, relativ steife Schnur haben und hab diese bekommen. Die weichen, geschmeidigen Strippen welche ich auf den Stationärrollen fische, haben mir auf meiner ersten Multi wenig Freude bereitet, aus diesem Grund das Experiment mit der Whiplash Crystal.

Der erste Eindruck, ohne sie schon geworfen zu haben, ist auch gar nicht schlecht.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich glaub es geht schon wieder los... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











für die Akte: 
_Bobster war´s schuld!_ der hat mich in den dunklen Laden gezerrt 
und ... da musste ich ... die Wobbler anfassen und ... :c


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vielleicht fliegen sie dieses Mal ja nicht beim ersten Wurf weg... |rolleyes

http://img197.*ih.us/img197/1497/chubbysu.jpg


----------



## Nolfravel (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier die versprochenen Bilder von der Camo-Bestellung



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was ist denn das fürn Kasten?


----------



## Gemini (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das fürn Kasten?



Das ist doch kein schnöder Kasten, 'sondern eine Multi Purpose Utility Box with Adjustable Dividers'


----------



## KawangA (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gemini schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein schnöder Kasten, 'sondern eine Multi Purpose Utility Box with Adjustable Dividers'


|bigeyes|kopfkrat. ich hätte es einfach nur für eine box gehalten wo man krimkrams für das angeln sorfältig aufbewahrt. was ist eine multi purpose utility box with adustable dividers oder ist es das gleiche wie eine korobka dlja rybolovnyh prinadlezhnostej  ?


----------



## Evil Deeds (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so ich war heute bei decathlon und real
im decathlon gab es geile wobbler für 2 euro, da musste ich mir gleich 5 stück holen  sie sind 6cm lang tauchen bis zu 3m tief und wiegen 7g die haben da noch eine ganze kiste voll von denen auch größere! 
dann noch blei, leadcore, PVA schlauch... und dazu gab es eine wunderschöne kundenkarte 

und im real habe ich mir eine packung tiefgefrorene sardellen gekauft  ein bomben köder 36 stück für nicht ganze 3 euro achja ein kleiner hering war auch dabei


----------



## Anek20dot (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



KawangA schrieb:


> |bigeyes|kopfkrat. ich hätte es einfach nur für eine box gehalten wo man krimkrams für das angeln sorfältig aufbewahrt. was ist eine multi purpose utility box with adustable dividers oder ist es das gleiche wie eine korobka dlja rybolovnyh prinadlezhnostej  ?




das könnte hinhauen


----------



## Nolfravel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gemini schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein schnöder Kasten, 'sondern eine Multi Purpose Utility Box with Adjustable Dividers'


 

Jetzt wollt ihr aber wissen

Tackle Storage Utility Box

-multi-purpose Utility Box
-12 Adjusttable Dividers
-worm-proof Tackle Storage
-Convenient Handle


Das ganze ist von albackore und die website davon ist albackore.com

Gekauft hab ich die übrigens unter dem Namen: "Tackle-Box L"






Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schaut und geniesst, meine "Freak- Freunde" - meine Bassprobestellung ist da und ich fühle mich wie im "7. Himmel"

Köder: 
Rapala Rattlin Rap in versch. Gr. und Farben, 
Rapala Original Flotating in 5cm
Tubes noch und nöcher
2 Packg. "Slug- Gos"
Div. Fin-S- Fishes
Spinnerbatis in versch. Größen und farben
Hair Jigs
und auch Bass jigs... 
Rebel Teeny- Pop-R
und wenn ich was vergessen haben sollte... verzeiht mir!!!


----------



## jungangler 93 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hübsch

was andern ein leben lang  reicht ist bei uns eine bestellung


----------



## LeineAngler93 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sag mal, was hast du dafür auf den tisch gelegt?|kopfkrat


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ganze 110 US- Dollar, davon nochmal 45% Prozent Versand draufrechnen macht 159 US- Dollar= 131 €, dann 13,5% EUst macht insgesamt 148 €! wurde am Mo letzte Woche bestellt, am Mi gings raus und ist heute da, war echt juter Service! Der Preis ist echt okay, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Rapalas dort nicht mal die Hälfte von den Preisen hier kosten, andere Köder hier erst gar nicht erhältlich sind in der Form wie dort... man kann es einfach nicht vergleichen, ich finde, jeder sollte einfach mal bestellen und schauen, ob es sich für ihn lohnt oder nicht! Für mich hat es das definitv!


----------



## VolkerT (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

gestern Abend nach einem anstrengenden Arbeitstag bin ich auf dem Weg durch Zuffenhausen und sehe in einer Baustelle einen Angelladen den ich noch nicht kannt. Also angehalten, rein und ein wenig rumgeschaut. Der Verkäufer hielt sich freundlich im Hintergrung bis ich ihn auf eine Zanderrute ansprach. Schnell kamen wir ins Gespräch und er zeigte mir diverse Ruten. Und wie es so ist, eine Gamakatzu Anessa 80H. Sie lag im Vergleich zu allen anderen Ruten toppst in der Hand und diese wollte sie auch nicht mehr weg geben. Also nach dem Preis gefragt und gekauft. Als kleine Aufheiterung am Abend schon etwas teuer aber es wird sich mit Sicherheit gelohnt haben. Will die Angel am Rhein auf Zander einsetzen.

Hier ein Link damit ihr wisst welche Rute ich meine.
http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_26511_Gamakatsu-Anessa-80H-L-2-40m-Wg-20-70g.html

Jetzt noch eine Rolle dazu und los geht es . Welche Rolle könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Preis bis ca. 100 Euro.
Habe noch eine Shimano Exage 2500 RB. Ggf. könnte ich auch diese nehmen.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## paumy (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bin derzeit auch dabei meine Spinnrute neu zu "berollen" und habe nach langer Recherche 2 Favoriten:

- Spro Red Arc 10400
- Ryobi Zauber 4000

die Rollen kommen aus der selben Fabrik, sehen nur unterschiedlich aus. Die Red Arc hat ein Kugellager mehr, die Zauber soll besser gefettet sein.

Du bekommst beide Rollen bei Ebay für ca. 60€

Grüße


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



VolkerT schrieb:


> Jetzt noch eine Rolle dazu und los geht es . Welche Rolle könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Preis bis ca. 100 Euro.



An ne hochwertige Rute gehört auch ne hochwertige Rolle! (meine bescheidene Meinung). Unter ner Shimano Rarenium würde ich da garnix ranschrauben. 

BTW, die Rute finde ich recht schick. #6


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> An ne hochwertige Rute gehört auch ne hochwertige Rolle! (meine bescheidene Meinung). Unter ner Shimano Rarenium würde ich da garnix ranschrauben.



DITO  atm ist die Bradia in D auch erhältlich, wäre evtl auch eine Alternative


----------



## Algon (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



paumy schrieb:


> 2 Favoriten:
> 
> - Spro Red Arc 10400
> - Ryobi Zauber 4000
> Du bekommst beide Rollen bei Ebay für ca. 60€



lege 10 Euro drauf und hole Dir ne Abu Cardinal 70xLX
http://www.gerlinger.de/sonderliste/s72

MfG Algon


----------



## snorreausflake (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ VolkerT : wie heißt denn der Laden in Zuffenhausen und wo ist der? Ist nicht zufällig der Angelmarkt Stuttgart ehemals Agelmarkt Stephan???
Die Rute find ich auch schick und da ich auf der Suche nach ner neuen bin hab ich die auch mal ins Auge gefasst|rolleyes
Hast du die in 2,4m oder 2,7m?


----------



## VolkerT (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

ja das ist der Laden. Hier die genaue Adresse:

Angelmarkt-Stephan
Stammheimer Str. 45
70435 STUTTGART-ZUFFENHAUSEN

Ich habe die Rute in 2,44 m.


----------



## snorreausflake (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



VolkerT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja das ist der Laden. Hier die genaue Adresse:
> 
> ...


Alles klar danke#6
Hm dachte der heißt jetzt Angelmarkt Stuttgart|kopfkrat
Naja egal,muß ich vielleicht doch mal wieder dort vorbeischauen|rolleyes


----------



## Ingär (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab heute zum Geburtstag ne neue Spinnrute bekommen.
Hiro Bullet Lure BLU 270

Kennt die jemand? In Portugal gibts ganz viel Zeuch von "Hiro". Ist günstig aber meine Erfahrungen damit bisher durchweg positiv.
Die Rute gefällt. Gut ausgewogen, steife Spitze, 2,70m lang, 10 - 50g, 10 Ringe, leicht. Mal kucken, ob ich heute früh Feierabend machen kann, um das Teil mal in der Praxis zu testen.


----------



## AdamLatte (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir zum Wallerfischen ne Penn 760L Live Liner gegönnt.
Mal sehen ob sie am WE zum einsatz kommt!

Gruss Marcel #h


----------



## Brunztulp (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir gerade eine Matchrute zum Spiro angeln gekauft 

Team Mosella MIP Club Float 3,6m/ 5-25g Wurfgewicht.

Hat von euch jemand auch diese Rute (Erfahrungsberichte)?


----------



## Torsten (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Brunztulp schrieb:


> hab mir gerade eine Matchrute zum Spiro angeln gekauft
> 
> Team Mosella MIP Club Float 3,6m/ 5-25g Wurfgewicht.
> 
> Hat von euch jemand auch diese Rute (Erfahrungsberichte)?


 

grins hier zählen nur Fotos als Beweismittel lach
MfG


----------



## Brunztulp (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier die Bilder


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

im ´Heimwerker- und Freizeitmarkt´ gab´s heute einen tollen "Rutenständer" für achteurofuffzich*...:g



​*ohne Inhalt


----------



## shad75 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier sind meine neusten Anschaffungen...
Ich hab mal den Spagat zwischen Old und Newschool gewagt.
Herrausgekommen ist dabei folgendes:
1 Harrison VHF 2.70
1 Berkley Ripple pro spin 2.67


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Interessant.

Welche WG Klasse?

Und sind die Blanks irgendwie vergleichbar? Schreib doch mal bitte was zur Ripple.


#h#h#h


----------



## shad75 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Ripple konnte ich noch nicht testen,mit Glück komm ich aber morgen los,werde dann mal Bericht erstatten.

WG Klassen:
Harrison 30-75gr
Ripple 20-60gr


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Warste schon los?#h

Testbericht?:q

Vergleich zur VHF?|pfisch:

#h#h#h


----------



## Bobster (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

.....und schon wieder da vom Testangeln ? 

Erfahrungsbericht dann eventuell im High-End-Handmade
posten anstatt hier #c


Interessiert mich auch brennend :q


----------



## shad75 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute wurde es nichts mit dem Testangeln.
Morgen ist aber Angeln unter härtesten Bedingungen angesagt,werde zum Elbe Hauptstrom fahren,danach kann ich mehr sagen.
Ich hab heute nur mal so ein paar Würfe in meinen Stadtteiltümpel gemacht. Die Ripple wirft einen großen Swinging Impact (22gr) mit einen 30gr Kopf ohne Probleme.
Ist also auch Hauptstrom geeignet,wie sie sich im Drill verhält usw kann ich hoffentlich nach dem morgigen Einsatz beurteilen.
Bericht folgt dann.


----------



## KawangA (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War mal bummeln:

Eine Technium 2500 FB mit 0,10 Power pro
Spinnerbait, kleine Kopyto und Krebsimitation und noch was für das DS-Angeln.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ne Redoutable Bass von P&M und dazu die Spro Passion.

Dann konnte ich ein paar Spro Wobbler nicht wiederstehen #6


----------



## Bobster (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Feine Rute :m 
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So ich bin mal wieder dran xD Ich sage schonmal vorab, dass sie Rute gerade erst eingetroffen ist, deswegen nur diese Bilder im Zimmer. Es handelt sich hier um eine Pezon & Michel Specialist Power Feeling und um eine Daiwa 100TSHL.


----------



## zandi2 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir war der Postbüddel heute morgen und Nachschub gebracht :q !


----------



## AeonFlux (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo  ich habe folgendes gekauft:

Spro Henk Simonsz 40-60g Rute
Spro Excape 5-25g Rute
Spro Passion 740
Shimano Nexus 4000 FB
Spro Serum XT
Cormoran Klappkescher
Cormoran Spinnanglertasche
Victorinox Taschenmesser Tinker Deluxe 
Marttinii Filetiermesser 22cm
Skippy Fish  in Watermelon und Weiss (die großen)
viele 9cm Twister, Gummifische, Spinner, Gamakatsu Haken, VMC Haken
Spro Mutifunktionszange
Vorfachmaterial
Wirbel und Karabiner
diverse Geräteboxen
Cormoran Spinnanglerfutteral
Spur hab ich direkt im Angelladen aufspulen lassen

 glaube ich bin für den Anfang ganz ok ausgestattet als Anfänger

Gruß
Aeon


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



AeonFlux schrieb:


> Hallo  ich habe folgendes gekauft:
> 
> (...)





Torsten schrieb:


> grins hier zählen nur Fotos als Beweismittel lach



so isses!! :m


----------



## FehmarnAngler (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vorm Besuch bei meiner Oma in Lübeck kurz Stop gemacht in Heiligenhafen, und schnell 5 Blitz Pilker (2x 65gr, 2x 80gr, 1x 100gr)

Und als ich zu Hause war, gabs Post für mich, eine Grauvell Teknos Spin M, die nächsten Tage hoffe ich sofort mitn Kleinboot los zu können. :q


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Nolfravel (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen,


War heute beim Dealer, ausnahmswiese mal mit nem Kumpel.
Der geilste Spruch meines Dealers heute zu meinem Kumpel: Bei ihm( er meinte mich:q) darf das auch mal was ausgefalleneres sein.


Illex Water Moccasin
Illex Bonnie 95
Hart Beard Walker
Den ASP
Neue Tungsten Worm Weights
2 Doppelschwanztwister die mich einfach unverschämt angemacht haben, obwohl ich weiß, dass ich die eh nie fischen werd:q
Asari Mini-Tönnchen für die liebe Carolina
Gamakatsu A1-Hard(ok, gehört hier eig nich hin, is aber mit auf dem Bild)
Und ne nächste Tacklebox die erste von Plano(Warum werden die Köder immer mehr, ständig brauch ich mehr Boxen:q)


Gruß Jan Peter


PS: das war dieses Jahr das wenigste, dass ich beim Dealer ausgegen hab#d


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So hebe ich den Thread wieder mal nach oben

Ein paar Köder fürs Dropshotten, Carolina-, Florida- und Texas-Rig geholt.





















Unter anderem dabei: Keitech: Swing Impact, Shad Impact, Live Impact, V-Tail Crawler;
Ein paar Gummistopper, Gummiperlen, Bullet-Weights, Jigs, Bleischrot, Kopytos, Rutenklettband, Fluocarbon und DS Blei.

Zum DS lobe ich mir die kleinen Balzer Barsch-Killer.
Macht seinem Namen alle Ehre

LG Svenno


----------



## surfer93 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Sachen, die ihr euch hier kauft.. Wird man ganzschön neidisch!

@Svenno: Hast den Keitech-Kram von CaMo? Muss da auch bald mal wieder bestellen Die Shad Impact sind der absolute Bringer auf Zander bei mir, jedoch reißen die am Haken so schnell auf, dass man sie denn gleich in die Tonne hauen kann -> Viel Verschleiß...

Gruß Tim


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo!

Nee , die habe ich aus den USA. 
Ja, mal sehn, wie ich sie anbiete, wie fischt du den Shad Impact?


----------



## Bobster (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Urlaub steht an.....:q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wenn der Postmann einmal klingelt...:m


----------



## Bobster (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die beiden "Süchtos" gleizeitig auf Ansage  
Schöne Pointer Bruzzel


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Die beiden "Süchtos" gleizeitig auf Ansage
> Schöne Pointer Bruzzel



gebe die Anerkennung gerne retour, "Bob"! 
#g​


----------



## Nolfravel (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Nee , die habe ich aus den USA.


 


Find ich ja schon ziemlich spannend, dass auf USA Ködern €-Preise draufstehen|rolleyes



Schicke Wobber die ihr euch da gekooft hab



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Algon (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jetzt mal ehrlich Jürgen...........
haust Du Dir die Dinger in die Pfanne, oder was machste damit?


:q
MfG Algon


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> jetzt mal ehrlich Jürgen..........


Bobster, der meint wohl Dich...!?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> haust Du Dir die Dinger in die Pfanne, oder was machste damit?



Anfüttern...:m


----------



## Algon (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> Anfüttern...:m



#6 ja, so zwei drei Hände voll macht schon was aus.

MfG Algon


----------



## Nolfravel (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:q:q:q


----------



## Algon (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> Bobster, der meint wohl Dich...!?



aaaach, Jürgen heißt auch Jürgen|kopfkrat
Das erklärt einiges. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

der Lucky Craft ist schliesslich der Mercedes unter den Wobblern

gestern ist mir einer abgerissen: http://www.express.de/news/panorama/hier-treibt-ein-mercedes-im-rhein/-/2192/4498036/-/index.html 
:q:q:q​


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wo kann man denn den "Lucky Craft Car Minnow sinking"  kaufen (ist bestimmt gut für Marlin) ?
Müsste der doch sein: 

Length: 3800mm
Weight: 1300000 g
Dives to : 1000 ft
Colour : metallic



Ich hab mir bloß das Billig-Plagiat von Cormoran gegönnt.
Ist aber ein sehr guter Oberflächenköder für Wels und Großhecht.
Klasse Walker! http://picture.yatego.com/images/44cf2e79bb4f12.8/Bobbycarrot.jpg


Length: 800 mm
Weight: 1200 g
Dives to: 1 ft
Colour: Japanese Red


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Find ich ja schon ziemlich spannend, dass auf USA Ködern €-Preise draufstehen|rolleyes


 
Naj, weil er sich vielleicht die BALZER sachen zum Beispiel nicht unbedingt in den Staaten bestellt.... |uhoh:|uhoh:
Das bezog sich auf die Gummiköder |rolleyes

@ Bruzzel und co:

IHR Junkies...

Bei mir hat sich aber auch sooo einiges getan...
Neue Ruten im Sortiment:

Illex Light Rig Spezial
Illex Shooting Star 210 Limited (die gelbe)
Illex Cover Breaker 235 (Baitcaster)

Rollen hat sich auch wieder was getan:

Daiwa Infinity Q Zion
Daiwa Aggrest
Daiwa Caldia 1503 (die weiße)

Wobbler:

Flat Bone Clicker JR in orange
Squad Minnow 95 in Perch und Wakasagi
Squad Minnow 80 in Perch, Wakasagi und Gardon
SK Pop in Ayu und Perch
Savagear Pencil Prey 80 in Sandeel 

und in der Gummiabteilung:

Lunker City Shaker in 
Rootbeer
Bubblegum Ice
Anchovy
Mackerel
Salt & Pepper

Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein, aber da war bestimmt noch was...

Ach ja ne neue Fliegenschnur (8ér Bullet) + Backing für meine Meeräschen combo incl einiger "algenfussel"

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Nolfravel (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Naj, weil er sich vielleicht die BALZER sachen zum Beispiel nicht unbedingt in den Staaten bestellt.... |uhoh:|uhoh:
> Das bezog sich auf die Gummiköder |rolleyes
> 
> @ Bruzzel und co:
> ...


 



Oha, ich hab die Bilder nur schnell überflogen, Sorry#d



Schöne neue Sachen, die du hast:q



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Boot angler schrieb:


> (...)
> @ Bruzzel und co:
> 
> IHR Junkies...
> ...



sagen wir doch eher: _*WIR *_Junkies :vik:


----------



## Kark (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Boot Angler

feine Sachen die du dir da geholt hast...aber das Konto musste auch ziemlich stark bluten wa?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*




Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> sagen wir doch eher: _*WIR *_Junkies :vik:


 

|uhoh:



> feine Sachen die du dir da geholt hast...aber das Konto musste auch ziemlich stark bluten wa?


 
|sagnix

Aber was solls...
Irgendwer muss ja die Wirtschaft ankurbeln, oder ... :q


----------



## grazy04 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zander und Hechtfutter:

http://a.*ih.us/img801/1373/dscf0864.jpg




http://a.*ih.us/img409/5889/dscf0862.jpg


http://img844.*ih.us/img844/5421/dscf0861.jpg


http://a.*ih.us/img801/8100/dscf0858.jpg



http://a.*ih.us/img801/705/dscf0860.jpg


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lecker! 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## strawinski (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

junge, junge, willste mit ner kompanie ans wasser?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mit dem Nils Master wirste Spaß haben bei der Hechtjagd


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Find ich ja schon ziemlich spannend, dass auf USA Ködern €-Preise draufstehen|rolleyes
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter



Wie gesagt, ich wiederhole diese schöne Redensart immer wieder, WER LESEN KANN IST KLAR IM VORTEIL. Erst denken, dann schreiben.

DIE Keitech-Köder, ich wiederhole Keitech-Köder sind aus den USA.
Das ich mir die Balzer Dinger oder Stopper nicht aus den USA bestelle , kann man sich als Jugendlicher auch denken.#d#d|uhoh::q


----------



## oli (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab von meinen Arbeitkolegen eine Fennwick Ironfeather II mit 12-48g WG zum Abschied geschenkt bekommen.
In einer Woche wohne ich an der Treene 

Gruß
Oli


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War heute mal wieder beim Tackle-Dealer 
Wollt eig ne Zanderrute so bis ca. 35 Gramm, aber mir is n schönes Rütchen ins Auge gesprungen das im Angebot war  
Dürft für kleine Wobbler auch gehn.


----------



## AeonFlux (1. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier zählen nur Fotos als Beweismittel??? naja OK, überredet 

Mitlerweile ist leider noch was dazugekommen (OK und schon wieder was in Bestellun) aber als Anfänger braucht man halt so viel 



Hallo  ich hatte folgendes gekauft:

Spro Henk Simonsz 40-60g Rute
Spro Excape 5-25g Rute (für 35 Euro 
Spro Passion 740
Shimano Nexus 4000 FB
Spro Serum XT
Cormoran Klappkescher
Cormoran Spinnanglertasche
Victorinox Taschenmesser Tinker Deluxe 
Marttinii Filetiermesser 22cm
Skippy Fish  in Watermelon und Weiss (die großen)
viele 9cm Twister, Gummifische, Spinner, Gamakatsu Haken, VMC Haken
Spro Mutifunktionszange
Vorfachmaterial
Wirbel und Karabiner
diverse Geräteboxen
Cormoran Spinnanglerfutteral
Spur hab ich direkt im Angelladen aufspulen lassen

 glaube ich bin für den Anfang ganz ok ausgestattet als Anfänger

Gruß
Aeon


----------



## AeonFlux (1. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hier noch mehr Bilder

nicht alle Messer sind neu, nur das Filiermesser vom Marttini und das Schweizer im Futteral

Greetz


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



oli schrieb:


> Hab von meinen Arbeitkolegen eine Fennwick Ironfeather II mit 12-48g WG zum Abschied geschenkt bekommen.
> In einer Woche wohne ich an der Treene
> 
> Gruß
> Oli



Goil - so einen netten Kollegen hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## rockWell (3. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Es gabe neue Köder ))))


----------



## Evil-f (3. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So was ähnliches wie den Minnow spin hab ich auch in ner Box. Fangen konnt ich darauf leider noch nix, aber fliegen tut das Ding wie Hölle.


----------



## Knigge007 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine TackleDealer Bestellung ist auch eben angekommen, habe leider noch kein Handy um Fotos zu machen was sich aber ab 20.8. ändern wird.


Naja kann sich jeder selber vorstellen habe für knapp 60€ Jigköpfe bestellt und für 60€ massig Kopytos paar Relax, Salt Shakers, Helli Gies, Flutter Bags, Keytech - Swimm Impacts, paar Tubes, einige Twister samt Monster Twister un Twister mit Kugelknopf hinten dran...... jo ich glaub das wars. |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh::q:q

So is das halt als Anfänger braucht man Zeugs bis zum abwinken..... aber jetzt bin ich ausgerüstet paar Kleinigkeiten noch dann ist gut.

Jetzt wird gegessen und dann gehts ab damit ans Wasser !


----------



## Destrudo (4. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moins!

Tacklewarehouse hat Lieferzeiten, die außerirdisch sind. Sonntag bestellt und bezahlt und heute ist meine


Daiwa Viento
und der


e21 Carrot Stick gekommen. Ick freu mir.
CLTX-701XH-F-C 		7’ 0”  		XHVY 		FAST 		1/2-2 1/4oz.  		12-30lb.  		3.9ozs. 		10 1/2” 		1 		TIP+9


----------



## Bobster (4. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

'schraub die Möhre 'mal zusammen und stell' ein Foto hier ein,
'würd mich mal interessieren.







Destrudo schrieb:


> Moins!
> 
> Tacklewarehouse hat Lieferzeiten, die außerirdisch sind. Sonntag bestellt und bezahlt und heute ist meine
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrizzi (4. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Destrudo schrieb:


> Tacklewarehouse hat Lieferzeiten, die außerirdisch sind. Sonntag bestellt und bezahlt und heute ist meine



Das ist normal, TWH ist mit FedEx unglaublich schnell. 4-5 Tage sind normal, oder halt auch mal 3 Tage wenn man Glück hat. Das schaffen einige Shops hier im Lande nichtmal, obwohl die keinen Atlantik dazwischen haben.


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das frage ich mich manchmal auch, habe paar Sachen aus Hong Kong bestellt, siehe da 4 Tage sind die Teile da... Auch Scissortails hat innerhalb von 4 Tagen geliefert, trotz der Tatsache das er vorher in Urlaub war und das mit USPS Snail Mail...

In D bestellt, per PayPal bezahlt und 2 Wochen darauf gewartet, obwohl es als vorrätig ausgewiesen war...


----------



## Destrudo (4. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> 'schraub die Möhre 'mal zusammen und stell' ein Foto hier ein,
> 'würd mich mal interessieren.



Da mußt Du Dich noch zwei Monate gedulden- ist mein Geburtstagsgeschenk von meiner Frau- und nachdem ich mich vom allgemeinen Zustand des Stöckchens und der Rolle überzeugt habe, sind die Teile irgendwo hingewandert und ich bekomm´ Haue, wenn ich danach suche ;-)

Die Viento habe ich btw für 109$ = ~83€ und die Möhre für 89$ = ~68€ zzgl. 36$ Versand geschossen. Vor allem die Rolle ist damit imo ein Schnäppchen.

Übrigens sind die 2,10m einteilig. Die Amis haben wohl bei den Spinnruten meistens einteilige.

Nach dem Anangeln werde ich mal was posten.


----------



## benzy (4. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> Zander und Hechtfutter:
> 
> http://a.*ih.us/img801/1373/dscf0864.jpg
> 
> ...





hallo,

nur mal so-wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du die Jigköpfe deiner Turbotails falsch rum montiert! So wird ständig der Schwanzteller am Jighaken hängen Der Haken sollte doch auf der anderen Seite gegenüber dem Schwanzteller austreten-oder?


----------



## Matchangler92 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jup! das sollte er tuen! |kopfkrat


----------



## heineken2003 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sodele!

geiles Gerät!


----------



## grazy04 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



benzy schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> nur mal so-wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du die Jigköpfe deiner Turbotails falsch rum montiert! So wird ständig der Schwanzteller am Jighaken hängen Der Haken sollte doch auf der anderen Seite gegenüber dem Schwanzteller austreten-oder?



LOL, stimmt. Iss mir garnet aufgefallen! Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Simon K. (5. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|uhoh: Früher hießen Turbotails noch Twister oder Gummischwänze!
Da soll noch einer mitkommen mit dem ganzen neumodischen Zeugs!|bigeyes


----------



## Erik_D (5. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Simon K. schrieb:


> |uhoh: Früher hießen Turbotails noch Twister oder Gummischwänze!
> Da soll noch einer mitkommen mit dem ganzen neumodischen Zeugs!|bigeyes



Das habe ich auch eben gedacht....wusste erst nicht, was gemeint ist


----------



## Kark (5. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das sind die Dinger von Profiblinker. Turbotail ist doch ein sehr bekannter Begriff wie auch der Attractor von Profiblinker. 
Anderrum habt ihr Recht...es ist einfach nur ein Twister mit einem Ansaugteller am Ende #6


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (5. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kann man so oder so montieren....  Hatte noch nie Probleme.... 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Simon K. schrieb:


> |uhoh: Früher hießen Turbotails noch Twister oder Gummischwänze!



und Twix noch Raider!


----------



## willimiau (5. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> und Twix noch Raider!




:vik:

hab herzhaft gelacht


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Unterschied ist halt der Schaufelschwanz den der normale Twister nicht hat... Und teilweise scheint das mehr an Druckwelle ja doch recht fangfördernd zu sein - zumindest wenn man fest dran glaubt... :m


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ... - zumindest wenn man fest dran glaubt... :m



... - und nachdem man die "homemade" DVDs geglotzt hat... :m


----------



## Kark (5. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja ja die legendären Profiblinker-Videos :q


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (5. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War heute mal kurz im Laden, ein einziger Wobbler   Nur mal so zum Testen wie die auf Zander laufen...


----------



## lonesome (5. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> und Twix noch Raider!


 
öy, der war gemoppst


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



lonesome schrieb:


> öy, der war gemoppst



jau! :m


----------



## Bobster (5. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> ... - und nachdem man die "homemade" DVDs geglotzt hat... :m


 
....gestern erst wieder ununterbrochenes "Stör fangen"
    8 Stunden aus Kasachstan.......
...und hab mal wieder über die beiden herzlich gelacht.

....wann erscheint eigentlich die neue DVD über das 
Lachsangeln an der Siegmündung|kopfkrat

...duck und wech....


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> ....wann erscheint eigentlich die neue DVD über das
> Lachsangeln an der Siegmündung|kopfkrat



oh, DIE kauf ich aber - sofort! :q

5 Stunden Beifangangeln + 3 Stunden versteckte Kamera aus dem Gerichtssaal (mit Autorenreferat über Justizwillkür), oda wie jetzt ;+


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachschub...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ah, da isser ja...! :m


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So letztens wieder shoppen gewesen.

Ein paar Kleinteile und Köder wie Spinner und neue Dorschgummis











Außerdem wurde ich bei ein bisschen Futter schwach und einem
kleinen Tischräuscherofen.






Das Futteraal wurde auch gleich mitgenommen.
Dann kann ich wenigstens alle Ruten wieder mitnehmen.








LG Svenno


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> ah, da isser ja...! :m



Jupp, dieses kleine Sch***teil meines Kumpels hat im letzten 
Urlaub meine komplette Japantruppe im Regen stehen lassen. :q


----------



## Nolfravel (12. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das hier kam an:q


Zandergummis und den Verbrauchsbedarf beim Carolina fischen:q.


Die Keitech Hog Impact sind übrigens 3", irgendwie nen falschen Aufkleber drauf geklebt




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Bobster (12. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Nolfravel

Wie fischt Fischers Fritze frische Fische...mit dem 
Walleye Assasin ?...dem kleinen :q

Jigkopp auf Grund oder locker einkurbeln ?
Oder diplomatisch, variantenreich beides ?

Weil, der ist ja eigentlich nur wegen seines
auf Geschwindigkeit getrimmten "Hinterteils" interessant.

Danke


----------



## Nolfravel (12. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> @Nolfravel
> 
> Wie fischt Fischers Fritze frische Fische...mit dem
> Walleye Assasin ?...dem kleinen :q
> ...


 

Du, ick gloobe, da muss sich Jan Peter noch wat einfallen lassen:q.
Gedacht ist der mit Jigkopp auf Grund.
Genauso wie die Shaker.


Hab den letzen Sonntag mal nen ganzen Tach gefischt, mit Jigkopp aufGrund, brachte zwar kein Fisch, aber sah und fühlte sich nicht ganz schlecht an.
Deswegen hab ich mir den einfach mal zuschicken lassen.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Bobster (12. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Begeister bin ich auch von denen...alle 
Besonders der große...auch der kleine....
aber wie gesagt...begeistert bin bis jetzt nur ich davon 

Naja, kein schlechter Köder, irgendwie hat er das gewisse extra und wird sich hoffentlich noch in der kommenden
Raubfischsaison durchbeissen #6


----------



## GuidoOo (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Big Hammer wird Fisch bringen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So ich habe mir auch mal wieder etwas geleistet, eine fabrikneue Daiwa 1600 X2, weiß der Geier, wer die und warum, gut 30 Jahre ungefischt herum liegen ließ.
Ist auf jeden Fall zu 100%, eine echte Vollmetallrolle, anders als der, aktuell im Handel erhältliche, China- Plaste- Schrott und hat bekanntermaßen, wie die Daiwa 7000C, eine für damalige Verhältnisse, sensationelle Schnurverlegung.
Bin jedenfalls happy, dass ich diese Schmuckstück, inkl. Versand, für 33 Euro, bei Ebay, ergaunern konnte.:l
Für die Asche bekommt man sonst bloß ne Spro Passion- Plastikrolle.#c


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Sensi

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf#6 Nu doch keine Slammer mehr?

Sowas muss man erstmal finden . . .|bigeyes

Wie ist der Rundlauf?


----------



## Nolfravel (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Der Big Hammer wird Fisch bringen


 

Der macht mir Angst:q:q



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Sensi
> 
> Herzlichen Glühstrumpf#6 Nu doch keine Slammer mehr?
> 
> ...



Doch, die Slammer kommt mir auch noch in's Haus, bin schon eifrig bei Ebay am Bieten, aber ich habe Geduld und will nicht mehr zahlen als nötig.
Die Daiwa kam mir bloß in die Quere, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen, die ist wirklich krachneu.
Der Originalkarton ist ohne jegliche Makel, die Schutzfolie ist noch auf den Daiwa Typenschildern, das Heftchen ist dabei, alles wie damals im Laden und die Rolle ist eben neu, ohne Kratzer, ohne Lagerspuren, hat den typischen Geruch, perfekter geht es nicht.
Rundlauf ist auch nicht zu beanstanden, nicht super leichtgängig, sondern eher "satt"(gut geschmiert, etwas verharzt).
Gewöhnungsbedürftig sind: der fehlende Schnurclip(selbst meine Shakespeare Ambidex hat einen) + das typische Knattern bei eingeschalteter Rücklaufsperre(sehr laut, viel stärker als bei der Ambidex).
Positiv ist, wie erwartet, die Schnurverlegung, liegt mit geflochtener Schnur, irgendwo zwischen Shimanski US- Baitrunner und Penn Slammer.|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Welche Größe der Slammer suchst du denn?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Welche Größe der Slammer suchst du denn?



Ideal wäre ne 460er, ne 260, 360 oder 560 würde ich aber auch nehmen, weil ich nach und nach, so ziemlich alle Plasterollen aus meinem Ausrüstungsbestand verbannen will.
Du siehst ich bin sehr wählerisch!:q
Das Nonplusultra wäre, wenn ich eine "Made in USA" ergattern könnte, die wäre mir auch mehr wert, als eine Chinakracher.:l


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Okay frag meinen Kumpel mal, der will seine 460iger gerade los werden.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Okay frag meinen Kumpel mal, *der will seine 460iger gerade los werden*.



Sowas verstehe ich nicht wirklich, aber mir soll es recht sein.
Wie soll denn die Alternative aussehen, wenn einem die Slammer schon nicht genügt?;+


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fängt mit St an und endet mit a


----------



## Gemini (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Fängt mit St an und endet mit a



Saint Arc?


----------



## weserwaller (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

RAPALAPAP


----------



## jerkfreak (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gemini schrieb:


> Saint Arc?


 
Oder vllt doch ehr die Schönheit namens STELLA...!?


----------



## Gemini (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Oder vllt doch ehr die Schönheit namens STELLA...!?



Vielleicht... 

Ein Arbeitskollege aus NY hat vor 8 Wochen seine Tochter so genannt... Ich fands toll und hab ihn direkt aufgeklärt wo der Name seinen tatsächlichen Ursprung hat! :k


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Fängt mit St an und endet mit a



Okay, ne Shimanski Stella soll's also werden, jeder wie er will, mein Fall wäre es nicht. 
Für das Geld würde ich eher ne gebrauchte Rolle von Onkel  Koelewyn(Van Staal) kaufen.#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gemini schrieb:


> Saint Arc?



Nee, es ging um Rollen...

Wer die Slammer abgibt will sich ja nicht verschlechtern, oder?

Die 1600X2 ist sicher ein prima Arbeitstier, Glückwunsch zu dem Schnapper! An der Rolle wirst Du sicher sehr lange (ewig?) Freude haben!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ...An der Rolle wirst Du sicher *sehr lange (ewig?) Freude haben*!



Darum geht es mir auch in der Hauptsache, denn nach viel Pech in diesem Jahr, traue ich den neumodischen Plaste- und Möchtegern- ganzmetallrollen nur noch bedingt und ich habe keine Lust mehr mir beim Drill Gedanken zu machen, ob der Schnurlaufröllchenhalter bricht oder von der geflochtenen Schnur angesäbelt wird, ob der Excenterschlitten bricht oder das Zinkgussantriebsrad seine Zähne verliert, während der Plastikkäfig des IAR- Lagers schon lange im Jenseits ist;
ich habe quasi die Schnauze voll, traue nur noch meinen Oldierollen und meinen Okumas.
Ich hatte nicht oft solche Probs, aber immer wenn richtig klasse Fische dran hingen.
Habe alleine dieses Jahr einen Waller und einen über 30 Pfund- Karpfen am Fluß verloren, sowie einen Zackenbarsch am Mittelmeer, wegen minderwertigen Materialien im Rollenbau.
Die gut 20 Jahre+ davor, hat nicht eine einzige meiner Rollen einen kapitalen Schaden erlitten.
Als die Rollen noch "Made in Western Germany", "Made in Sweden" und "Made in Japan" waren gab's die Probleme so krass nicht, selbst die "Made in Korea"(von z.B. Silstar in den 90- zigern), gingen noch in Ordnung. 
Meine Silstar LX 50 Long Stroke läuft heute noch ohne Zicken, hat nie versagt.#c


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Früher gab es eben noch gute massive Rollen die einfach Ihren Dienst getan haben.

Heute gibt es die sauteuren Modelle die auch stabil sind (und dann nebenbei eben noch eine Menge Schnickschnack bieten und einen Bruchteil der Rollen von damals wiegen). Und den Plasteschrott bei dem an jedem Centartikel gespart wird. Dazwischen kommt nicht viel...

Für "normale" Fische klappt das alles, aber wenn es hart auf Hart kommt trennt sich Spreu vom Weizen - und da stehen die "alten" Rollen meist besser da als Mittelklasserollen von Heute.

Auf jeden Fall ein schöner Schnapper, zum Ansitzangeln sicher top! Als Spinnrolle mag ich halt auch die leichten Modelle von heute, aber wenn die stabil sein sollen (und sehr leicht) wirds halt schnell teuer...

Wie findet man so ein Schmuckstück?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



			
				Schleien-Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Früher gab es eben noch gute massive Rollen die einfach Ihren Dienst getan haben.
> 
> Heute gibt es die sauteuren Modelle die auch stabil sind (und dann nebenbei eben noch eine Menge Schnickschnack bieten und einen Bruchteil der Rollen von damals wiegen). Und den Plasteschrott bei dem an jedem Centartikel gespart wird. Dazwischen kommt nicht viel...
> 
> ...



So sieht's aus und wenn man nicht gerade auf mordsmäßige Distanzen fischt, geht's eben auch ohne Weitwurfspule und man bekommt die Qualität die heute unbezahlar geworden ist.
Ich habe jedenfalls keine 250 Euro für eine Rolle übrig.


			
				Schleien-Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie findet man so ein Schmuckstück?



Ach du, ich habe zunächst nach alten Modellen recherchiert, die mir in Erinnerung geblieben sind, aber mir nicht gänzlich, mit all ihren Vor- und Nachteilen, bekannt waren.
Dann habe ich mich auf ein paar Modelle und Modellreihen eingeschossen, vorallem auf solche, die neben Robustheit auch ein paar moderne Features zu bieten haben, wie z.B. Klappkurbel, Schnurclip, Zentralknopf an der Spule usw.
Darunter die Presidentreihe von Shakespeare, Daiwa 1600x2, Daiwa 7000C, die alte Abu C- Reihe mit Fulcrumbremse, einige Quick Modelle von DAM ...
Die Namen gebe ich immer wieder in der Kategorie Stationärrollen, bei Ebay, in die Suche ein und schaue was gerade in Auktionen läuft. 
Häufig sieht man Auktionen, bei denen jemand noch alte Schnur auf der zu verkaufenden Rolle hat, was einem schonmal etwas über die Schnurverlegung des ein oder anderen, alten Modell verrät.
Diesbezüglich sind mir die alten Daiwa der C- Reihe(z.B. Daiwa 7000C) und baugleiche/ähnliche, wie die 1600X2, 1600D usw. positiv aufgefallen.
Schau auf diese Weise einmal am Tag bei Ebay rum und du findest mit Geduld, ab und an richtige Schätze.

Für's Spinnfischen reicht mir zur Zeit eine Abu 702LX, an der Matche ne Spro Passion, ansonsten dominiert bei mir die Ansitzangelei, da kann die Rolle von mir aus auch 800 Gramm wiegen, das juckt mich gar nicht, Hauptsache unverwüstlich/unbeugsam/zuverlässig.


----------



## Algon (16. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ideal wäre ne 460er, ne 260, 360 oder *560* würde ich aber auch nehmen,


ich finde die DAIWA GS9M und  BG90M auch sehr schön/gut, nur leider gibt es die nur in XXXXXXXL.

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?products_id=11499


http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?products_id=11498

mein Traum ist ja noch ne Abu Suverän.
http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=371548

MfG Algon


----------



## E-Steinangler (16. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir vor paar Tagen ne Berkley Urban spirit gekauft 2,70m 20-60 g WG (84,90 ), wollte dazu ne Ryobi Applause hab mich dann aber vom Verkäufer zu ner Balzer Metallica zx 930 (54,90) überreden lassen.

Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen die Ausrüstung zu testen , aber die Rute liegt gut in der Hand und die rolle passt auch ganz gut dazu.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

woha! |bigeyes

der Trööt auf der zweiten Seite? geht ja mal gar nicht!

also schnell mal was gekooft 



​


----------



## angelmax2910 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nice;D


----------



## Gemini (17. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war heute noch mal analog Nachschub kaufen, auf dem Zettel stand Drachko Zeugs, Fireballs wollte ich auch mal probieren sowie Patronengewichte und Abstandshaken um eine mir neue Angelmethode auszuprobieren weil 'konventionell' seit ein paar Tagen nichts mehr geht...

Dann hab ich es gesehen, es war rot-schwarz und hat geglänzt! Ein grosses Verkaufs-Display mit toll verpacktem Spielzeug. Ein Bild von einem freundlich grinsenden Mann war auch dabei. Der Mann hat gesagt: Hopp, Gemini, kauf doch mal was, is' fürn guten Zweck...

Der Mann hat sogar Fireball-Jigs, Patronengewichte und Abstandshaken gehabt, ausserdem ist ein Rütchen mit heimgekommen. 

Ich war vorhin damit eine Stunde am Wasser, hat aber nix gebissen, ich denke, die Rute ist schuld, scheiss Rute...


----------



## The fishwhisperer (17. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

war heute mal kurz shoppen .


----------



## lonesome (17. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jedenfalls trägt sie trauerfarben und ist somit den umständen passend gekleidet.

sonst schön #6


----------



## tayler_spin (17. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Gemini

Ist das eine fox rage spin? Wenn ja, kannst du kurz was zu der rute schreiben? Bist du zufrieden? Bin kurz davor mir die fox rage spin h zum gufieren zu holen, hab sie allerdings noch nie in der hand gehabt.

Gruß
Philippe


----------



## david24 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich weis nicht ob das hier rein gehört aber ich war heute im angelgeschäft von

http://www.angelbedarf-lechtermann.de/

wegen todesfall gibt es dort 50% auf alle kleinteile ist dort zwar ne gerümpelkammer aber gummifische gibt es noch einige und halt kleinkram. ruten gibts auch noch

kann ja mal einer gucken ich habe mich jedengfalls mit twistern und spiroinos eingedeckt die gibts jetzt nicht mehr über 20 gr.. nur noch 2 mal 40 gramm...

und wenn man gleich die ganze tüte twister oder gufis kauft kriegt man nen super tütenpreis und es wird nicht pro stück bezahlt...

fotos von den gekauften sachen stelle ich nachher ein..


lg


----------



## magic feeder (22. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also...das letzte was ich mir zugelegt hab ist die sportex Opal twitch und ich muss sagen daß ich selten was besseres in der Hand hatte...sportex halt...!


----------



## grazy04 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

eben hat der Postbote 2x geklingelt:


http://a.*ih.us/img834/9501/dscf0873.jpg

http://a.*ih.us/img227/1239/dscf0865g.jpg

http://a.*ih.us/img825/1464/dscf0869.jpg


Ach ja: Leicht...leichter....CI4 !!!!!!  Hammer das Dingen! Bin auf den ersten Test richtig gespannt! Wird wohl  die Woche noch werden, mal sehen was das Wetter hier noch so sagt


----------



## angelpfeife (26. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das Teil sieht so hammer geil aus *willauchhaben*:q


----------



## paul hucho (26. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Joa ist schick das Teil, ist schick...:l


----------



## rouvi (26. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> eben hat der Postbote 2x geklingelt:
> 
> 
> http://a.*ih.us/img834/9501/dscf0873.jpg
> ...




wie groß ist die?? woher? 

:l


----------



## Stachelritter86 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Stradic CI4 gibts meines Wissens nur als 2500er auf dem amerikanischen Markt. Echt tolles Röllchen, schade, dass Shimano solche Rollen den Europäern quasi vorenthält... Von meiner bin ich immer noch restlos begeistert!


----------



## Gemini (26. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gibts oder gabs anfangs auch als 1000er, ich hab auch eine 2500er. Die Rolle gibts doch hier, heisst Rarenium, oder ist die soviel anders?


----------



## Stachelritter86 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Naja, die Rarenium ist zwar optisch fast gleich gestaltet, ausstattungstechnisch liegt jedoch die Stradic CI4 erheblich weiter vorn...

Mal zum Vergleich: 

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/...sehfish/reels/front_drag/rarenium_ci4_fa.html

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...dex/products/reels/spinning/Stradic_MgFB.html

Ein Import lohnt sich daher wirklich;-)

Beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Gemini (26. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mich nicht weiter damit befasst weil mir die Stradic optisch einfach besser gefallen hat  Und die 4000er ist jetzt auch draussen, interessant...


----------



## snorreausflake (26. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab´s Oakley Monster Pup,natürlich polarisiert#6


----------



## grazy04 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die kommt aus Österreich. Iss ne 2500er.
die Stratic hat ne höhere Übersetzung, leider keine Ersatzspule, beide wiegen 200gr 3000 und 4000er Größen sind selbst in den USA kaum erhältlich. 
Und Optisch naja Geschmakssache  ,


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## smith1337 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@stradic ci4

fische die rolle seit knapp einem jahr auf mefo an der küste und hechte bis ca. 70cm, sowie einen 80er zander hat sie hinter sich und läuft wie am ersten tag! top :m


----------



## Gemini (27. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

und die dezenten Zierwicklungen passen perfekt dazu :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dank Blitzversand durch Tante Schirmer gab es heute eine
neue Kleinköderschleuder 

Mitchel Elite Spin 2-8gr und eine handvoll Gummikram





Die Peitsche wird da übrigens gerade für 32€ raus gehauen,
ein echt top Preis für eine Rute die auch locker das Doppelte
kosten könnte. #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Kai

Ist der WG-Bereich der Rute korrekt angegeben? Ich suche noch was schnelles für die ganz kleinen Köder, denkst Du die Rute passt z.B. für Spinner in 00 - 1 oder auch Blinker von 2-3g?


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Stefan,

gefischt habe ich den Stecken dank Hochwasser leider noch nicht, aber
so vom ersten Fuchteln mit diversen Ködern denke ich das es so ganz gut
hinkommt.

Als Beispiel, bei meinen 2 Gramm ma-so-ca Light Spinnern lädt sich die Rute 
schon ganz gut auf.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Guten Morgen Kai, Danke für die Info!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

what? 5. Seite???

da muss ich wohl mal wieder ´ne neue kleine Süßigkeit einstellen :g:




​


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Er hat es schon wieder gemacht . . . .#d:c


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

alles für´s Board...............|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> alles für´s Board...............|rolleyes




Und ich dachte schon du hast einen Rückfall.:m


----------



## flasha (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> alles für´s Board...............|rolleyes



Hattest du nicht vorher mal nen anderen Nickname?!|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



flasha schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht vorher mal nen anderen Nickname?!|kopfkrat




pssssssssssssssssst . . .. .|splat2:


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen!

War auch nicht faul


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nun weiss ich wer das Geld hat, welches mir fehlt.:m

Schönes Röllchen  . . #6#6#6


----------



## flasha (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> pssssssssssssssssst . . .. .|splat2:




Ah! Schande über mein Haupt! #h



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> War auch nicht faul



Schickes Teil!:m

Wer wird der Bräutigam?!


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sie wird an meiner guten alten Speedmaster XH ein neues Zuhause finden.


----------



## flasha (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Sie wird an meiner guten alten Speedmaster XH ein neues Zuhause finden.



:m:m:m


----------



## Besorger (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## Norge Fan (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So langsam wird`s ne Sucht .


----------



## Besorger (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ist es schon mit jeder minute


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hm...hab 9 (!!!) Real Baits verangelt in den letzten Monaten...
Und gestern noch ne Mitchel Elite Spin bestellt zum etwas leichterem Gummifischen. Bilder kommen wenn sie da is


----------



## Norge Fan (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Besorger schrieb:


> ist es schon mit jeder minute


 
Meine Frau redet auch schon so #c.  
 Zu meinem Glück gibt es noch keine Therapie dafür .


----------



## Algon (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



flasha schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht vorher mal nen anderen Nickname?!|kopfkrat


 
Na super! Da bekommt Jürgen ( Name frei erfunden|rolleyes) vom WBI (Wobbler Bureau of Investigation) eine neue Identität, und Du mußt Ihn hier verraten.#d


MfG Algon


----------



## flasha (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> Na super! Da bekommt Jürgen ( Name frei erfunden|rolleyes) vom WBI (Wobbler Bureau of Investigation) eine neue Identität, und Du mußt Ihn hier verraten.#d
> 
> 
> MfG Algon



Sry, bin von der Stasi!|rolleyes


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Klar, der Name ist frei erfunden


----------



## LeineAngler93 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab's:

Sportex Black Stream 2.70m mit 40gr Wg:l
Shimano Technium 3000
PowerPro 0.13



Die Gummis muss ich noch bestellen#d


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> Na super! Da bekommt (...) eine neue Identität, und Du mußt Ihn hier verraten.



ach, alles halb so wild...!
also ich hab das gemacht, weil ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wurde, und dann war da noch der Ärger mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
tja da musste ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und hab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alles klar soweit?
:m


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Muss man die Smileys verstehen  ?


----------



## angelpfeife (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wahrscheinlich ist Rubberduck einfach ein rechtlich geschützer Name und da ware wieder nen paar Anwälten langweilig....#d


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist Rubberduck einfach ein rechtlich geschützer Name und da ware wieder nen paar Anwälten langweilig....#d



nee, hatte andere -nicht so drastische- Gründe


aber mal genug dazu - *kauft & postet was!* #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> aber mal genug dazu - *kauft & postet was!* #h



Jawoll Sir!

Toys for the Boys...


----------



## KawangA (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So war mal heute wieder Fischfutter kaufen...


----------



## Dirty Old Man (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hoi all,

nachdem ich gestern wieder Fummeln musste um die Drillinge aus dem Keschernetz zu bekommen, habe ich heute mal nen richtigen Männer Kescher mit Gummiertem Netz und Hebestange von Rozemeier geholt.





Der schafft was weg...


----------



## david24 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schöner kescher und das bild mit dem hund ist geil


----------



## dainiel_ld (13. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

seit langer zeit mal wieder ein paar wobbler bestellt. 

[URL=http://www.directupload.net]
	

[/URL]


----------



## e30Birdy (14. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neue Raubfisch Tasche





Naja Sehr viele wobbler und Co ala Rapala, Storm, Yo Zuri, Smithwick usw.. dank Gutschein von meine ex.





Viele viele Gufi, perlen, usw





ABU Garcia STX und RedArc 10200 und 2 ruten im bil





Naja denke das ich jetzt anfangen kann nächstes Jahr wenn ich mein schein habe.. Vor jemand was sagt warum ich alles schon vorher kaufe, hier die Antwort. Ich angele schon seit ich klein bin da ich fast mein leben lang in Amerika aufwuchs also kenne ich mich schon mit gerät aus. Wird jetzt noch eine Hechtrute und ne UL dazu kommen und dann kann ich so ziemlich alles angeln worauf ich bock habe. Da nächstes Jahr teuer wird mit Angelprüfung, eintritt gebühren, Jahreskarte usw dachte ich das ich mir Sachen im voraus kaufe.

Ich freue mich schon endlich mit alles spielen zu dürfen.. dauert halt noch a bissl aber angelruten, rollen, wobbler haben ja kein verfallsdatum =)


----------



## Case (14. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Deine ex hat Dir 30 Wobbler spendiert?

Whooouuuw

Case


----------



## e30Birdy (14. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Case schrieb:


> Deine ex hat Dir 30 Wobbler spendiert?
> 
> Whooouuuw
> 
> Case



Ne 38 und die Berkley tasche auch =) Irgendwas wird ich wohl richtig gemacht haben :l

Lange geschichte... naja war ein gute besserung geschenk nach mein heftigen motorrad unfall vor 2 monate


----------



## Dirty Old Man (15. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ist zwar nur einer, zeige ich euch trotzdem....





grüße
döörtie


----------



## angelpfeife (15. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> ist zwar nur einer, zeige ich euch trotzdem....


Da will wohl einer oben fischen:q Ich weiß, hab ich aus deiner Signatur geklaut... Scheint wohl grad verdammt fängig zu sein

Ach ja, @ Birdy: Hoffentlich vergeigste die Prüfung nicht. Wäre ziemlich böse mit dem Tackle ein jahr warten zu müssen:m


----------



## Michael_05er (16. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachdem ich drei Monate nicht ans Wasser gekommen bin (viel Arbeit, Umzug, Renovieren usw...), musste ich den Frust im Angelladen ablassen... Hatte schon länger über eine Baitcaster-Combo nachgedacht, und jetzt ist es eine Abu Revo SX-HS-LH geworden (Sonderangebot bei Bode) mit 0,19er Power Pro, dazu eine Sportex Opal Jerk JE2100. Und morgen wird das Zeug getestet 

Tja, und wie das so ist, während die mir Schnur auf die Rolle gemacht haben, hab ich mich im Kassenbereich mal so umgeschaut: Da stehen die ganzen Illex- und ABU-Japanruten. Lauter kurze Ruten für jenseits der 300 Euro, ui! Ach nee, da steht eine zweiteilige, was ist das denn? Eine Rocksweeper 1002MH, 3m mit 15-50g WG, von der hab ich ja schon viel gelesen... Mal vorsichtig anfassen - Ui, die ist aber leicht. Liegt gut in der Hand, schön straff! Die soll ja super zum GuFi-angeln sein. Sieht schon schick aus... Aber die ist ja so unglaublich teuer - oh, Sonderangebot für 199,99? Hirn an Hand: Egal! Vorsichtig zurückstellen! Herz an Hand: Einpacken!! SOFORT!!

Naja, langer Rede, kuzer Sinn: Ich hab zwei Tage darüber gegrübelt, und jetzt werde ich morgen noch eine zweite Rute einweihen :q:q:q Und wenn ich an die Kamera denke, gibt es auch ein Bildchen.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Besorger (16. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir auch mal was geholt aber den illex suche ich auch noch


----------



## e30Birdy (16. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Da will wohl einer oben fischen:q Ich weiß, hab ich aus deiner Signatur geklaut... Scheint wohl grad verdammt fängig zu sein
> 
> Ach ja, @ Birdy: Hoffentlich vergeigste die Prüfung nicht. Wäre ziemlich böse mit dem Tackle ein jahr warten zu müssen:m



Nene bin jetzt schon fleissig am lernen. Habe Handbuch für den Angelfischer gekauft und bin schön am lesen und prüfungen im internet zu machen. Habe noch keine prüfung vergeigt und werde jetzt nicht mit anfangen =) Würde sterben noch ein Jahr warten zu müssen =)



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Nachdem ich drei Monate nicht ans Wasser  gekommen bin (viel Arbeit, Umzug, Renovieren usw...), musste ich den  Frust im Angelladen ablassen... Hatte schon länger über eine  Baitcaster-Combo nachgedacht, und jetzt ist es eine Abu Revo SX-HS-LH  geworden (Sonderangebot bei Bode) mit 0,19er Power Pro, dazu eine  Sportex Opal Jerk JE2100. Und morgen wird das Zeug getestet
> 
> Tja, und wie das so ist, während die mir Schnur auf die Rolle gemacht  haben, hab ich mich im Kassenbereich mal so umgeschaut: Da stehen die  ganzen Illex- und ABU-Japanruten. Lauter kurze Ruten für jenseits der  300 Euro, ui! Ach nee, da steht eine zweiteilige, was ist das denn? Eine  Rocksweeper 1002MH, 3m mit 15-50g WG, von der hab ich ja schon viel  gelesen... Mal vorsichtig anfassen - Ui, die ist aber leicht. Liegt gut  in der Hand, schön straff! Die soll ja super zum GuFi-angeln sein. Sieht  schon schick aus... Aber die ist ja so unglaublich teuer - oh,  Sonderangebot für 199,99? Hirn an Hand: Egal! Vorsichtig zurückstellen!  Herz an Hand: Einpacken!! SOFORT!!
> 
> ...



Supi.. da hat das herz richtig mitgedacht... ich hasse wenn sowas mir passiert


----------



## KawangA (17. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nachdem ich gestern vom zahnarzt gekommen bin ging es direkt in die "apotheke" um mir mein schmerzmittel zukaufen ! es hilft und ohne nebenwirkungen für den körper !


----------



## flasha (18. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so ist das...


----------



## Kark (18. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Rute passt optisch mit den roten Verziehrungen super zu der RedArc #6
Das Auge fischt mit wa?


----------



## flasha (18. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Die Rute passt optisch mit den roten Verziehrungen super zu der RedArc #6
> Das Auge fischt mit wa?



Die Freundin war mit beim "shoppen". :q


----------



## e30Birdy (18. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



KawangA schrieb:


> nachdem ich gestern vom zahnarzt gekommen bin ging es direkt in die "apotheke" um mir mein schmerzmittel zukaufen ! es hilft und ohne nebenwirkungen für den körper !



Das will ich mal sehen wenn du so ein ding schluckst ob du da keine nebenwirkungen hast... :vik:


----------



## sc00b (18. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So war mal wieder beim Spezi in Dortmund |uhoh:

Eigtl. wollte ich nur Quatschen...

Die Football Slim Jigköpfe wollte ich mal antesten was die so taugen...


----------



## Besorger (18. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

meine neuen ruten wuhu! 2 DAM MAD medusa 3lbs


----------



## Besorger (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

endlich is alles da auser die schwinger 





♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kannste mal was zu den Rollen schreiben wennst sie mal getestet hast?
Wär nett 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Algon (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und, die Live Liner ist ne super Rolle. oder?
zumal für den Preis. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> Und, die Live Liner ist ne super Rolle. oder?
> zumal für den Preis.
> 
> MfG Algon




Ja und so schön klein:m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=200257

:q:q:q


----------



## Algon (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

auha, zwei 760er gleich.........
sehen auf dem Bild kleiner aus / 460L
MfG Algon


----------



## surfer93 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs ein Bisschen neuen Kram zum Barsch und Zander ärgeern
Wie ich das fischen mti dem C-Rig liebe

Gruß Tim


----------



## barschhunter1 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir grad ne Shimano Exage 2500FB + Dam Calyber spin 2.28m mit 21-56 Wg geholt. Und um die Sache abzurunden ne Wipflash Crystal 0.06mm
Für mich die perfekte Combo zum Hechte ärgern, oder was sagt ihr dazu?|bigeyes


----------



## jkc (23. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



barschhunter1 schrieb:


> hab mir grad ne Shimano Exage 2500FB + Dam Calyber spin 2.28m mit 21-56 Wg geholt. Und um die Sache abzurunden ne Wipflash Crystal 0.06mm
> Für mich die perfekte Combo zum Hechte ärgern, oder was sagt ihr dazu?|bigeyes



Hi, wäre mir durchweg alles etwas zu schwach auf der Brust. :q

Grüße und viel Spaß damit.

JK


----------



## e30Birdy (23. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, wäre mir durchweg alles etwas zu schwach auf der Brust. :q
> 
> Grüße und viel Spaß damit.
> 
> JK



Stimme dir zu =) ich bekomme dafür ne P&M redoubtable bass in 2,70 mit 40-70g mit ne 3000er RedArc und spule ne 0.12 drauf für sowas zum geburtstag nächsten monat..


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein paar neue Bleche, Mono zum vorknoten, Wirbel und ne anständige Box wo der Krams zum Bootsangeln rein kann.

Freitag und Samstag gehts aufs Boot, hoffentlich finde ich im Sund jetzt endlich Dorsche... und ne Meerforelle. :k


----------



## herrdestümpels (24. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei dem durschschnittlichm einkauf der hier gezeigt wird, täte mein jährliches taschengeld draufgehen.
naja, 50 € hab ich auch schon wieder zusammen, nächste woche gehts wieder zum dealer


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein Taschengeld und Geld vom Arbeiten geht drauf


----------



## e30Birdy (25. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Mein Taschengeld und Geld vom Arbeiten geht drauf



Tja lieber hier als zum Staat =)


----------



## Besorger (25. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also die  760liveliner sind leider echt mega groß  ich werde sie heute abend mal testen dann werd ich berichten! 1ne war aber schon kaputt


----------



## Besorger (25. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Mein Taschengeld und Geld vom Arbeiten geht drauf


 
hab beide 760  für 181euro geschossen inkl versand!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nich schlecht, werd mir aber warscheinlich die 4000er holen, zum Köderfischansitz auf Hecht


----------



## pinki (25. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



barschhunter1 schrieb:


> hab mir grad ne Shimano Exage 2500FB + Dam Calyber spin 2.28m mit 21-56 Wg geholt. Und um die Sache abzurunden ne Wipflash Crystal 0.06mm
> Für mich die perfekte Combo zum Hechte ärgern, oder was sagt ihr dazu?|bigeyes



hallo
die rute hab ich letztes jahr gefischt für kleine wobbler und spinner ist sie gut,fürs gufi angeln eindeutig zu weich.
ansonsten ist es eine sehr edle leichte rute und ihr geld wert


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Äh hab die Rute auch bei nem Kumpel schon öfters gefischt, sie ist aber alles andere als weich|kopfkrat.
Wobei sie doch eine Spur weicher ist als die Mitchel Elite Spin.
Hab mit der Rute Gummis bis 15 cm geworfen,geführt und gefangen

Gruß Fabi


----------



## pinki (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ist halt geschmacksache und wie mann sie einsetzt.sie wurde für wobbler bis 12-13 cm gebaut-dafür reicht sie locker,wenn nicht sogar nocht mehr.aber zum gufieren gibts bessere in der selben preisklasse

hab vorher ne balzer majestic gehabt und jetzt ne baitjigger h,die unterschiede sind gewaltig


----------



## tayler_spin (27. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, hab mir auch mal wieder was geleistet. Hab noch eine rolle für meine gufirute gesucht und gefunden.
Ist die sorön stx 40 geworden. Bespult hab ich sie auch gleich mit 0.15 power pro.
Erster eindruck ist wirklich klasse, aber genaueres weiß ich erst wenn ich am wasser war.

Gruß
Philippe


----------



## Kark (27. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mit der gelben Schnur hast du die Rolle schön in den Landesfarben des Firmenursprungs in Szene gesetzt...nett, nett


----------



## tayler_spin (27. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Mit der gelben Schnur hast du die Rolle schön in den Landesfarben des Firmenursprungs in Szene gesetzt...nett, nett



Hast recht, ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen|supergri


----------



## TioZ (27. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute trudelte endlich das lang ersehnte Paket ein und brachte mir das Rüstzeug für den Winter.

1 x Shimano TWINPOWER 4000 FC welche meine Diaflash EX 270 XH auf den Bodden unterstützen wird

1 x Shimano Diaflash ST-A 270 XH welche die als Reserverute auf den Bodden im Winter wohl eher ein tristes dasein Fristen wird, aber für "die kleineren Gummis" im Sommer ist sie perfekt

1 x die Shimano Diaflash EX 270 XH, welche ich aber schon vor 6 Wochen hier von AB-Mitglied käuflich erwerben konnte

Nu können die Meter kommen..

MfG

TioZ


----------



## nookieone (29. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So hab mal nen bisschen was zum abreißen besorgt....:k

http://img839.*ih.us/img839/8122/p1080223.jpg



http://img844.*ih.us/img844/650/p1080236.jpg


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (29. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hallo nookieone wie heisst der ganz untere illex wobbler im  oberen bild?thxdenn hab ich noch nie geshn^^


----------



## paul hucho (29. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gute Frage!


----------



## PureContact (29. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ANGELKOLLEGE_ schrieb:


> hallo nookieone wie heisst der ganz untere illex wobbler im  oberen bild?thxdenn hab ich noch nie geshn^^




Das ist ein Illex Hammer


----------



## nookieone (29. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Genau so isses


----------



## LeineAngler93 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@nookieone: Ist das eine Black Stream in deinem Profilbild?


----------



## Leski (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
hab auch mal wieder "leicht" zugeschlagen..:g


----------



## Kark (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Joa sind einige schöne Piketimes dabei....da liegt schon ne Menge asche auf dem Tisch hehe


----------



## nookieone (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



LeineAngler93 schrieb:


> @nookieone: Ist das eine Black Stream in deinem Profilbild?



jap is eine Black Stream:m 2,10m 15-28g


----------



## Leski (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Joa sind einige schöne Piketimes dabei....da liegt schon ne Menge asche auf dem Tisch hehe


 

Kann man so sagen|rolleyes da hat mich der Kaufwahn wieder gepackt naja 2 Piketimes fehlen noch sind noch an den Ruten montiert. Ez kann der Winter starten


----------



## schadstoff (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



nookieone schrieb:


> jap is eine Black Stream:m 2,10m 15-28g




Und was ne Häßliche Rolle dran .....pfui Pink xD


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Naja die Red Arc ist rot aber guut...


----------



## nookieone (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Und was ne Häßliche Rolle dran .....pfui Pink xD



|kopfkrat


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe hetemal da gesparte Taschengeld ausgebn müssen  Ehm wiss jemand von euch wie die Bisserkennung beim Dropshot fischen aussieht? thx LG,Robin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## bild (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Weiß du wie die deutsche Rechtschreibung aussieht??????


Unter anderem fühlst du das beim DS durch die Rute oder siehst es an der Schnur.

Gehört eigentlich nicht in den Thread 

MfG

Niki


----------



## angelpfeife (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bild schrieb:


> Weiß du wie die deutsche Rechtschreibung aussieht??????
> 
> 
> Unter anderem fühlst du das beim DS durch die Rute oder siehst es an der Schnur.
> ...


Genau sondern Bilder!:k


----------



## Brikz83 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da sind doch Bilder dabei, offensichtlich hat er sich zwei weiße Blätter mit einem großen roten X in der Mitte gekauft. Hab ich mir auch schon ein paar mal geholt die Dinger


----------



## schelle85 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neueste Anschaffung in Sachen Rute/Rolle
vor ca. 7 Wochen gekauft und will nichts anderes mehr!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist ne Combo nach meinem Geschmack #6


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@bild: danke trotzdem


----------



## Kark (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



schelle85 schrieb:


> Meine neueste Anschaffung in Sachen Rute/Rolle
> vor ca. 7 Wochen gekauft und will nichts anderes mehr!!!



Na nicht zu vorschnell mit solchen Aussagen 
Da geht noch was ....hehe

Aber nette Kombo...optisch auch sehr ansprechend!


----------



## schelle85 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Torsk_NI 
Danke, find ich auch ;-)

@Kark
Ist mir schon klar!!! Luft nach oben ist immer, aber bin mit dieser Combo höchst zufrieden und hab auch schon paar schöne Esox landen können!!!!

Ich denk die richtige Belastungsprobe kommt dann nächstes Jahr in Norwegen beim Pollack und Köhler fischen und Canada/Alaska auf Northern Pike, Namaycush und Königs-Lachs. Bis dahin muss ich halt in Deutschland noch en bisschen fangen.


----------



## Kark (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kanada???
Das ist mal ein Traumurlaub! Hechtfischen in Kanada ist an manchen Gewässern kaum zu toppen


----------



## schelle85 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, im Sommer beißen die verrückt, das macht richtig Laune!!
Hatte leider noch nie die Gelegenheit mal im Osten auf Muskie zu gehen, aber das kommt auch noch irgendwann!!!


----------



## entspannt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir ein schönes neues altes gebrauchtes feines kleines Röllchen gegönnt zum spinnen  etc.....

Es ist eine recht seltene Abu 3500 cs Rocket

Jetzt hab ich schon drei Abu `s ich glaube die machen Süchtig 



http://img836.*ih.us/img836/7582/sl270581.jpg

http://img839.*ih.us/img839/5226/sl270582.jpg


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



entspannt schrieb:


> Hab mir ein schönes neues altes gebrauchtes feines kleines Röllchen gegönnt zum spinnen  etc.....
> 
> Es ist eine recht seltene Abu 3500 cs Rocket
> 
> ...


 



Da hast du schon was Superfeines gekauft. #6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## entspannt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja hab was gesucht für leichte Köder  und ich wollte kein low profile. Also tatata hab ich das Schmuckstück gefunden. Laut Seriennummer müsste Sie von 90 sein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



entspannt schrieb:


> Ja hab was gesucht für leichte Köder und ich wollte kein low profile. Also tatata hab ich das Schmuckstück gefunden. Laut Seriennummer müsste Sie von 90 sein.


 


Was hast du für die Rolle bezahlt? :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## entspannt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe 90€ gezahlt. Aber ist ok sie ist wie Neu. Schnur habe ich draufgemacht hatte ich noch rumfliegen.


----------



## cybershot (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schicke Rolle.
Abus sind echt Kult.
Grüße,
Cybershot


----------



## Dirty Old Man (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Von meiner geliebten Frau heute zum 45. bekommen.

Illex Ashura Shooting Star "Yellow" Limited Edition


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Super Sache.#6

Von mir auch |birthday:#g


----------



## Dirty Old Man (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

danke Prof. Tinca.

ich glaub mit dem quitschgelben stecken sehe ich heute selber wie'n smiley aus. #a


----------



## LarsS (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> Von meiner geliebten Frau heute zum 45. bekommen.
> 
> Illex Ashura Shooting Star "Yellow"




Da haste aber echt ne liebe Frau 
Ist n feines Rütchen, hab da selbst schon viel Freude mit gehabt. 
Happy Birthday


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na dann mal alles Gute:

- zum Geburtstag
- zur Rute
- zur Frau

#6

(und nächstes Mal bitte die Bilder nicht ganz so riesig  )


----------



## Dirty Old Man (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

thx LarsS

Jau super lieb mein frauchen!!!

ich bin schon gespannt wie'n flitzebogen auf die neue flitsche....


----------



## Dirty Old Man (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

thx Torsk_NI

werds beachten....


----------



## Forellenjaeger (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!
Und viel Petri Heil mit der neuen Rute!!!*


----------



## Dirty Old Man (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

danke dir Forellenjäger.

der stecken geht heute noch ans wasser!


----------



## DokSnyder (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam meine grob geschätzt 97. Tacklewarehousebestellung an. 




http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/081010135554_TackleWarehouse.jpg


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> der stecken geht heute noch ans wasser!




Wenn ick also nachher am Wasser einen mit na gelben Peitsche sehe, dann is et also Dirty Old Man....gemerkt 

Auch von mir alles gute zum Birthday und viel Spaß mit der neuen Peitsche .... Nettes Teil 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Dirty Old Man (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dank Dir Toxe.

das ding sieht von weiten wie meine erste glasfaser rute aus. die war auch gelb.


----------



## entspannt (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab heute auch wieder Zeug gekriegt. Da kann der Herbst kommen 

http://img198.*ih.us/img198/3943/sl270583.jpg


----------



## Norge Fan (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Dirty Old Man          

Glückwunsch zur feinen Rute uuuuuuund zum Burzeltag :m.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hui, irgendwie ist heute Bestellungs-Ankunftstag |rolleyes

hab auch (m)ein Päckchen bekommen, das hier gab´s:

1. Abu Hi-Lo Minnow und Shad (noch nie vorher gesehen)









2. NilsMaster Invincible
und
3. ´n Aufkleber für die Karre





4. das Teil hier





und das muss hier rein,





dann ist die Gute wieder voll einsatzfähig :vik:


----------



## entspannt (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

feine Rolle... findch jut  :m


----------



## FehmarnAngler (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hm, solche Abu Hi-Lo's habe ich noch nie gesehen, ich kenne nur diese häßlich, klumpigen Dinger


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Hm, solche Abu Hi-Lo's habe ich noch nie gesehen, ich kenne nur diese häßlich, klumpigen Dinger



eben! drum konnte ich nicht widerstehen, musste ich haben! #c


----------



## entspannt (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn Du die am Wasser hattest kannste ja mal posten wie die laufen. Könnte nämlich noch ein paar wobbler gebtauchen.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke Norge-fan.
leider bin ich erst jetzt die verwandschaft los geworden.
also erst morgen testen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Verschleissteile . . .:m|wavey:


----------



## The fishwhisperer (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

hier nun mal ein Bild von meinen neuen Spielzeug, das Gegenstück ist noch in Arbeit und wird eine Harrison.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rene mein Neid ist mit Dir


----------



## e30Birdy (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> Rene mein Neid ist mit Dir



Meins auch, aber freitag ist Burzeltag und schauen was ich noch bekomme.. tips habe ich überall gelassen


----------



## Leski (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir auch mal wieda was gegönnt zu meiner frisch gebauten Baitcast


----------



## Kark (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr nette Rolle.
Was für ein Einsatzgebiet möchtest du mit deiner Combo abdecken?

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Norge Fan (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Leski schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch mal wieda was gegönnt zu meiner frisch gebauten Baitcast


 

Feines Röllchen,kannste noch was zur Rute sagen.


----------



## Leski (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Einsatzgebiet wird das Barschangeln also Hardbaits von 5-bis 10cm und kleine Gummis, Drpshot.. Finesse-Rigs usw.

Der Blank war - ist ein PacBay Tradition II - T2C722 - 6‘/1-teilig WG 8-40g in der Spitze relativ weich aber trotzdem schnell und ein hartes Rückrat. Ringe sind Fuji NSG von 16-6 NSG-LSG-FST
Rollenhalter Fuji ACSD
Rute Gesamt wiegt 123g + Rolle 149g san zusammen 272
Griff ist ne Mischung aus Burlkork und Rubberkork Abschluß ist aus Gummi.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier nun mal ein Bild von meinen neuen Spielzeug, das Gegenstück ist noch in Arbeit und wird eine Harrison.


 

:k:k:k:k:k


...und wie isse?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> :k:k:k:k:k
> 
> 
> ...und wie isse?





*|director:teuer* . . .:m





























Aber sehr schön.


----------



## Norge Fan (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Leski schrieb:


> Einsatzgebiet wird das Barschangeln also Hardbaits von 5-bis 10cm und kleine Gummis, Drpshot.. Finesse-Rigs usw.
> 
> Der Blank war - ist ein PacBay Tradition II - T2C722 - 6‘/1-teilig WG 8-40g in der Spitze relativ weich aber trotzdem schnell und ein hartes Rückrat. Ringe sind Fuji NSG von 16-6 NSG-LSG-FST
> Rollenhalter Fuji ACSD
> ...


 
Danke,genauer geht nicht :m.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> :k:k:k:k:k
> 
> 
> ...und wie isse?


 
zum fischen bin ich noch nicht gekommen, ich warte noch auf meine Harrison Rute :k:k:k. Ich muß aber sagen es ist eine richtig GEILE Rolle und freue mich auf das erste fischen.


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ab mir auch wieder etwas gegönnt, auf meine andere Bestellung warte ich noch












Von oben nach unten:

- Slender Pointer 82 MR
- Flash Minnow 80 SP
- Humpback Minnow 50 SP

Mal sehen , was mit denen noch nachher so geht

LG Svenno


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So... nachdem mir Dienstag Nacht die Karre aufgebrochen wurde habe ich mir am Mittwoch ein kleines neues Spielzeug zur Frustbewältigung gegönnt... und nein... die Angelsachen, die clevererweise auch im Auto lagen, waren für die Räuber zum Glück nicht von Interesse!!! |supergri

Pflueger President einteilig in 1,98
genause Gewicht: keine Ahnung, auf jeden Fall SEHR leicht!
fürs leichte bis mittlere Spinnfischen und ein bisschen DropShot
Erstes Ergebnis und Eindruck nach einer Stunde Test: 3 Barsche und super Teil! 
Besseres Bild hab ich leider grad nicht da...

https://fishing-adventure.com/shop/media/images/5839-188-big.jpg


----------



## Kark (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Optisch macht die Rute auf jeden Fall was her.
Ich liebe diese geteilten Griffe einfach


----------



## Bobster (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese geteilten Griffe einfach


 
...und dann auch noch mit Kork !

Wo bekommt man denn die Pflüger-Ruten un DE ?


----------



## flasha (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Optisch macht die Rute auf jeden Fall was her.
> Ich liebe diese geteilten Griffe einfach



:m:m:m


War die ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach so einer aber mit einem WEIßEN Blank...nu hab ich die Veritas gefunden:l gibt es die hier schon in De?! Ah, verdammt seh jetzt erst die gibt es nur als 1teilige


----------



## Funbird80 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

so, nachdem ich nun immer aktiver in Richtung Spinnfischen
gehe, habe ich mir durch einen Zufall, eine neue Rute gegönnt.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?

Ich hatte sie in der Hand und war total begeistert, Biegetest
und Aktionstest waren schon klasse. 


Cormoran Black Bull S Twister - 2,60m - 3-12gr - 170gr (gewogen).

#h

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bassey (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sooo, war auch Shoppen... Diverse GuFis, 2 Spinner, Stahlvorfächer, Wirbel, 15er Power Pro für die kleine Spinnrolle.. Sonst noch ne Mitchell Elite Spin 12-40g 2,18m ^^


----------



## Lorenz (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Skelli Dropshot 1,8m  18-36g

Heut mittag bekommen und gerade eben den ersten Esox damit ausm Tümpel gezuppelt :m


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...und dann auch noch mit Kork !
> 
> Wo bekommt man denn die Pflüger-Ruten un DE ?




Mein "Spacial-Tackle-Shop" in Neureut bei Karlsruhe (http://mur-tackle-shop.de/) hat wohl nen Restposten von denen aufgekauft. Wos die sonst gibt, keine Ahnung. Hab sie allerdings im Laden gekauft, obs die Online gibt, keine Ahnung. Bei Interesse, einfach mal dort anrufen, die verschicken die garantiert auch! Ich hab 49,49 € bezahlt.

Die Ruten gibts übrigens auch in 2 teilig, hab ich zumindest auf deren Homepage gesehen... Da sah der Griff allerdings etwas anders aus, kann sein, dass meine die von letztem Jahr ist...

ach so, vorhin vergessen: 

*HM-Carbon-Blank**
Graphit- Rollenhalter**
Premium Fuji Sic Beringung mit Edelstahl Einlage *


----------



## Brikz83 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bassey schrieb:


> Sooo, war auch Shoppen... Diverse GuFis, 2 Spinner, Stahlvorfächer, Wirbel, 15er Power Pro für die kleine Spinnrolle.. Sonst noch ne Mitchell Elite Spin 12-40g 2,18m ^^


 
Fische die gleiche Mitchell zum größeren Dropshotten absolut geiles Teil :m


----------



## e30Birdy (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also heut ist es soweit... bald kommen die gäste und dann kann ich mein geburtstags geschenk fotographieren und hier rein tun =)


----------



## shad75 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir mal wieder neuen Stoff zum Eindrehen gekauft...


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Funbird80 schrieb:


> darum ein gefundenes Bild.



So viel zum Thema gefunden Bilder, #h
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136269


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ach ja bei mir wurde auch wieder eine Rute abgelöst und durch eine neues Sahnestück ersetzt :l


----------



## schrauber78 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Kai Wieso konnte ich mir schon denken, dass du wieder aufgeforstet hast, als ich deinen Nick gelesen hab???
P.S.: Schicke Rute.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke mein Freund #6


----------



## Bobster (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Mein "Spacial-Tackle-Shop" in Neureut bei Karlsruhe (http://mur-tackle-shop.de/) hat wohl nen Restposten von denen aufgekauft. Wos die sonst gibt, keine Ahnung. Hab sie allerdings im Laden gekauft, obs die Online gibt, keine Ahnung. Bei Interesse, einfach mal dort anrufen, die verschicken die garantiert auch! Ich hab 49,49 € bezahlt.
> *HM-Carbon-Blank**
> Graphit- Rollenhalter*
> *Premium Fuji Sic Beringung mit Edelstahl Einlage *


 

Danke #h


----------



## Kark (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



shad75 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal wieder neuen Stoff zum Eindrehen gekauft...



Da hat sich wohl jemand bei Moritz-Nord rumgetrieben


----------



## nookieone (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@torsk: wasn das für ne rocke?


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So nun sind auch die anderen aus dem Osten zu mir gekommen.






Das wären von oben nach unten:

Jackall Squirrel 79 DD
Jackall Squirrel 67 DD
Jackall SK Pop






Mal sehn, was der Popper mir noch im Herbst bringt 

LG Svenno


----------



## Martinez (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...grad ein wenig bei Ussat in Dortmund gewesen.

Uli Beyer - Baitjigger M

Illex Squirrel

Salmo Butcher

Fluorocarbon

Jetzt nur nach an´s Wasser und die Rute testen.

Gruß und Petri


Martinez


----------



## Funbird80 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

recht hast du. Danke für den Hinweis.

Grüße 



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> So viel zum Thema gefunden Bilder, #h
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136269


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



nookieone schrieb:


> @torsk: wasn das für ne rocke?



Die 902 also 15-50Gramm. #h


----------



## Kark (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Torsk_NI

pöh die hat ja nicht mal Nano 

#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die hatten sie leider noch nicht da. Wobei ich den ersten Hype eh abwarten würde, bis dahin wird die Olle schon gehen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Restposten...


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> geil !!! Alle für dich?




Oder haste noch Interessenten gefunden?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nicht alle für mich, leider...


----------



## Damian300 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

habe diese hier neulich gekauft...
war ein schnäppchen mit haken, schwimmern ...
der vorherige besitzer hat sie sich gekauft war jedoch nicht das richtige für ihn:

-Angel von Balzer/ Atlantic tel8 (2,4 m lang) 
-Neu Rollen von Balzer S-Stroke System RS-125 mm/m 0,18/170-0,20/145-0,25/100 
-Neu Knicklichter 4,5-39 mm 2 Stk 
-Neu Gummifisch/Forelle 7 Stk. Größe b 
-Neu Doppelwirbel/Balzer 8 Stk. 6kg 
-Neu Forellenhaken/Balzer 10 Stk. 0,18mm/60cm 
-Neu Angel Schwimmer 2 Stk 
-Neu Profi-Blinker Jigkopf Leicht 3 Stk 
-Neu Blei 9 Stk


----------



## Veit (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vorgenommen hatte ichs mir ja sowieso schon länger, gestern dann aber (relativ spontan) auch getan. -
Den Rollentraum endlich mal erfüllt.   





Mehr Fische fange ich mit der Stella zwar auch nicht, aber es ist halt ein schönes Gefühl eine der weltbesten Rollen an der Rute zu haben. Viel besser als die Aspire oder die Fireblood, welche ich ja auch mein eigenen nennen kann, kann sie wohl auch kaum sein. Schließlich laufen die beiden nach eineinhalb bzw. knapp einem Jahr harten Einsatz bei mir noch wie am ersten Tag und hatten nicht den kleinsten Mängel. Mehr kann man von der Stella wohl auch nicht erwarten. Ich find es halt optisch eine geile Rolle und die Qualität steht wohl eh außer Zweifel.


----------



## KawangA (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

werd blass vor neid. schönes röllchen was du da hast veit.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Veit, Veit, Veit ne Shimano Rolle an einer Abu Rute.... hast Du den keinerlei Markenstolz?!






























 :q :q :q Spaß bei Seite, fische selber ne Twinpower an der Rocke  

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zur Stella #6


----------



## Fischerman95 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wow Veit schönes röllchen uber auch ein stolzer preis #6


----------



## Kark (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Veit schrieb:


> Vorgenommen hatte ichs mir ja sowieso schon länger, gestern dann aber (relativ spontan) auch getan. -
> Den Rollentraum endlich mal erfüllt.


 
Erstmal Glückwunsch zu der tollen Rolle.
Hast du da ein "günstiges" Auslaufmodell-Schnäppchen gemacht oder wieso hast du dich für die Stella FD und nicht das neue FE-Modell entschieden?


----------



## Veit (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch zu der tollen Rolle.
> Hast du da ein "günstiges" Auslaufmodell-Schnäppchen gemacht oder wieso hast du dich für die Stella FD und nicht das neue FE-Modell entschieden?



Ja ganz genau. 
Nen Fisch hat die neue Rolle heute jedoch nicht gebracht. Aber da wird sich morgen hoffentlich ändern.


----------



## Windmaster (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ne schicke Rute zur Rolle :q #h





Veit schrieb:


> Vorgenommen hatte ichs mir ja sowieso schon länger, gestern dann aber (relativ spontan) auch getan. -
> Den Rollentraum endlich mal erfüllt.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GuidoOo (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch ne schicke Rute zur Rolle :q #h



Weil die Rocke ja auch keine schicke/geile Rute ist... 
Merkst selbst nä


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Weil die Rocke ja auch keine schicke/geile Rute ist.



Hast Du gut erkannt! #6

Mensch Jungs, das ist Geschmackssache - aber die Rolle ist wirklich nett, ist ja momentan auch im Abverkauf zu haben. Bin schon auf die neue gespannt, aber im Moment einfach kein Bedarf - die FD hält...


----------



## TioZ (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab die kleinen Jerks zum Barsche jagen entdeckt. Bei weitem nicht mehr so viele Bisse wie auf Gummi oder Spinner aber dafür auch ab und zu mal nen schöner Hecht aber vor allem kein Barsch unter 35.. konnte mit dem gold-orangen mein PB innerhalb von wenigen Tagen 2 mal einstellen

Dolle Dinger, wieso ich da nicht schon früher drüber gestolpert bin?!

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der auf der Zange ist ein Knüller, den habe ich auch. Geht gut!


----------



## Kark (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der gute Glappy. Ist das eigentlich ein handgemachtes Teil von Jerkbait.com? Habe die Dinger sonst noch nirgendwo gesehen.

Läuft 1a das ding #6


----------



## TioZ (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich bin gespannt.. hab so einen noch nicht in der Kiste. 

Aber was die Verarbeitung angeht siehts tatsächlich nen bisschen nach "handmade" aus, was ja aber über die Laufeigenschaften erst einmal gar nichts aussagt.

Naja, ne halbe Stunde noch dann ist Feierabend. Dann gehts ans Wasser zum Testen. 

Den "Mini Toppie" hab ich auch noch nie in Aktion gesehen.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glapky heisst er im Original...

http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/siek-m-glapy-glapki-g5-a215-p1390-k7816.html

Den habe ich bei denen das erste Mal gesehen und habe mir gleich gedacht den muss man mal versuchen - geht gut!

Wusste garnicht das jb.com den hat - aber nachdem ich die Preise verglichen habe muss ich sagen das ich auch nix verpasst habe....


----------



## Kark (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...der war bei jb.com auch mal ein paar €uronen günstiger wie jetzt. Habe damals 7-8€ dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da finde ich 3,52€ aber schon angenehmer... Habe da auch noch ein paar mehr genommen und dann farblich neu gestaltet, die Farbauswahl bei den kleinen ist ja schon dürftig. Aber auf jeden Fall nette Köder, die fische ich an der leichten Twitchrute, das macht richtig Laune!


----------



## TioZ (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Glapky ist wirklich prima.. für den Winter vielleicht nen bisschen lebhaft und sinken tut er auch schneller als der Dorado Drunk.. als der Slider sowieso. Auf den Fotos bei jb.com sind sie auch nen Ende dunkler.. war aber auch in der Dämmerung noch prima zu sehen.

Nen Biss hatte ich auch, aber nicht auf den Glapky sondern auf den 	Mini Toppie.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Kark (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe nur den großen Glapky. Der sinkt auf jeden Fall deutlich schneller als ein Slider was den Einsatz für mich etwas problemtisch macht. Der Lauf ist wirklich sehr lebhaft und sieht ganz ansprechend aus.

@Schleien-Stefan

der Große kostet in dem polnischen Shop auch über 5€ von daher sind bei einer kleineren Bestellung die damals 8€ ok gewesen. 

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## laxvän (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachdem ich im Jerkbaitforum so positive Rückmeldung erhalten habe wollte ich den anderen Usern meine neue Errungenschaft aus schweden mal nicht vorenthalten.
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/b3pd-9-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/b3pd-a-jpg.html


----------



## Kark (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja ich merke schon das du richtig stolz auf dein cooles Röllchen bis :m

Ich hoffe mal das gute Stück bringt dir auch ne Menge Spass und natürlich Fisch.


----------



## laxvän (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na das hoffe ich doch auch.
Bin  ja ein wenig abergläubisch
Habe mir letztes Jahr beim gleichen Händler ein 5601 Jerk geholt und mit genau dieser Rolle im diesjährigen Urlaub mehr als ordentlich Fisch gefangen


----------



## Bobster (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Damenwahl  !*

:q

Harrison VHF
60 - 120
2,70

DAIWA Branzino Morethan 3000


----------



## Kark (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch zu der neuen Rute.

Sehr schöner edler Aufbau. Nur mir persönlich gefällt die Kork-Abschlusskappe nicht. Passt irgendwie nicht ins Gesamtbild der Rute.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## GuidoOo (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> *Damenwahl  !*
> 
> :q
> 
> ...



|bigeyes:l#6 SABBER

ps: bei mir gabs nen rapala Xrap 14cm


----------



## FehmarnAngler (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schicke Rute+ Rolle #6


Aber meinst du nicht, das die Branzino etwas mehr Schnur vertragen könnte? Meiner Meinung nach hat die noch Hunger :q


----------



## Soil (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Bobster,

von mir auch glückwunsch zu der neuen rute und rolle!
aber was sehe ich da....|kopfkrat der korkrutengriff ist noch nicht lackiert?

gruß


----------



## FehmarnAngler (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jaja, mehrer hundert Euro teure Rute und Rolle, Berge an Köderboxen randvoll mit Japanködern, Wirbel und Einhänger aus Gold - aber an der Schnur wird gegeizt :q:q:q


----------



## Udo561 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
habe mir da auch ein neues Rod Pod zugelegt.
Einfach genial , super Preis leistungs Verhältnis.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Rollen hast du da...  
Die habe ich auch .... echt klasse die Trends...(für das Geld)




Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe mir da auch ein neues Rod Pod zugelegt.
> Einfach genial , super Preis leistungs Verhältnis.
> Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fein Udo.#6

Das andere war scheicce . . .:q

Was für eins ist das?


----------



## Udo561 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja ,
das andere war ja im " Paket" dabei .
Ist jetzt eins von Prologic , super Preis beim Händler um die Ecke , 59 Euro.
Da kosten andere Pods die gleich aufgebaut sind locker mal über 100 Euro.
Gruß Udo


----------



## snorreausflake (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ja ,
> das andere war ja im " Paket" dabei .
> Ist jetzt eins von Prologic , super Preis beim Händler um die Ecke , 59 Euro.
> Da kosten andere Pods die gleich aufgebaut sind locker mal über 100 Euro.
> Gruß Udo


Sieht 1 zu 1 wie mein Ultimate aus|rolleyes

Nebenbei : falsches Forum!!!


----------



## Bobster (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Soil schrieb:


> @Bobster,
> von mir auch glückwunsch zu der neuen rute und rolle!
> aber was sehe ich da....|kopfkrat der korkrutengriff ist noch nicht lackiert?
> gruß


 
Das ist mittlerweile geschehen :vik:
3 x mit Bootslack ...jetzt sieht 'se noch goiler aus :q


----------



## Bobster (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Jaja, mehrer hundert Euro teure Rute und Rolle, Berge an Köderboxen randvoll mit Japanködern, Wirbel und Einhänger aus Gold - aber an der Schnur wird gegeizt :q:q:q


 

Die Branzino habe ich gebraucht gekauft.
Der Vorbesitzer meinte er wäre "eventuell" 2x damit angeln
gewesen und würde nur so bei im rumliegen und hätte so eine "billige PowerPro" aufgespult.
Es stellte sich dann heraus, die Schnur war nagelneu
und zusätzlich verkehrt herum aufgespult |rolleyes
Er konnte also die Rolle niemals gefischt haben #d
Leute gibt es |uhoh:

Ich habe die Kombo das ganze WE mit 23ger Kopytos
getestet. Ein Traum...auch der Muskelkater 

Die "billige PowerPro" kommt natürlich runter,
aufgespult wird eine Stroft


----------



## flasha (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie kann man denn eine Schnur falsch rum draufspulen?!


----------



## Algon (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



flasha schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn eine Schnur falsch rum draufspulen?!


 
rechts oder linksrum.

MfG Algon


----------



## Norge Fan (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heut sind wieder ein paar Japan-Waffen eingetrudelt .


----------



## Bobster (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> wer hat die VHF gebaut, wenn ich fragen darf? MAD?


 
Yep #6


----------



## The fishwhisperer (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Yep #6


 

meine kommt am freitag auch von ihm :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Norge Fan (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> meine kommt am freitag auch von ihm :vik::vik::vik:


 
Ich gönn sie dir :m,aber erst mal haben und ne Ecke weg sein .


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Die Branzino habe ich gebraucht gekauft.


Weiß ich doch, du hast ja auch im RBF gefragt ob sie schwerere Kaliber abkönne 



> Die "billige PowerPro" kommt natürlich runter,
> aufgespult wird eine Stroft


 
Power Pro ist doch der letzte Dreck  Stroft ist ein Muss #6:q:q


----------



## thomsen3 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Die Branzino habe ich gebraucht gekauft.
> Der Vorbesitzer meinte er wäre "eventuell" 2x damit angeln
> gewesen und würde nur so bei im rumliegen und hätte so eine "billige PowerPro" aufgespult.
> Es stellte sich dann heraus, die Schnur war nagelneu
> ...


 ist die PowerPro so schlecht??
habe mir die auch erst andrehen lassen kann bis jezt aber nichts schlechtes sagen über die schnur


----------



## Bobster (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



thomsen3 schrieb:


> ist die PowerPro so schlecht??
> habe mir die auch erst andrehen lassen kann bis jezt aber nichts schlechtes sagen über die schnur


 
Nein !
...lass Dich nicht verunsichern durch das Geschwätz
anderer Leute 
Die PP ist eine sehr gute Schnur und das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist noch besser.

Die Stroft ist halt noch 'nen Tacken besser...


----------



## thomsen3 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hallo zusammen...
habe mir ein Angelkoffer ( Plano 7771 ) gekauft wo von A - Z mein gesamtes Raubfischgerödel sortiert rein passt..
habe 59,90 Euro ( es gab 5 Euro Rabbat für mich ) für bezahlt bei Ebay gibt es den für 79,90 + versand und bei Angel Domaene gleich 99,90 + versand
ist zwar kein kleiner kasten aber doch noch handlich und hab alles dabei ob für Grundmontage ob Posenmontage ob gummi oder Wobbler ,,,Ds,,TC & Wacky und forellenpuff zubehör von A-Z alles sauber sortiert drinne


----------



## Kark (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



matze1412 schrieb:


> Meine neueste Errungenschaft zum echten Superpreis... eine echt geile Rute!
> 
> Shimano Fireblood 270 XH



Woher hast du das gute Stück jetzt noch aufgetrieben?


----------



## Kark (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Darf man fragen wie gut das Angebot war? Ggf. auch per PM :g


----------



## GuidoOo (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Das ist mittlerweile geschehen :vik:
> 3 x mit Bootslack ...jetzt sieht 'se noch goiler aus :q



Den Tick hast du also immnoch? 

Naja, schlecht klanns nicht sein, deiner Sportex gehts immer noch wunderbar


----------



## The fishwhisperer (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Ich gönn sie dir :m,aber erst mal haben und ne Ecke weg sein .


 

so, ich habe sie heute bekommen, sieht Hammergeil aus. Sie wird nächste Woche gleich eingeweiht am Bodden :l:l:l


----------



## Che_ck_er (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Klasse Rute und Rolle :l#:|bigeyes Glückwunsch, sieht sehr geil aus!!!


----------



## Bobster (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Den Tick hast du also immnoch?
> Naja, schlecht klanns nicht sein, deiner Sportex gehts immer noch wunderbar


 
Moin Guido,
schön zu hören, pass gut auf sie auf, ist halt der Klassiker
schlechthin.....und immer stramme Hechte #h


----------



## Bobster (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> so, ich habe sie heute bekommen, sieht Hammergeil aus. Sie wird nächste Woche gleich eingeweiht am Bodden :l:l:l


 

Sehr schön...und viel Spaß damit.

Interessanter Rollenhalter, mit "Kontermutter" aus 
reinem Gold 
.....hoffentlich nicht zuuuuu Kopflastig


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch zu der schicken Rute und der Stella.

Mein neues Spielzueg ist heute auch angekommen. Eine 2010er Premier. Morgen Früh geht es gleich zu Pro-fishing die standesgemäße Schnur kaufen.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Sehr schön...und viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Interessanter Rollenhalter, mit "Kontermutter" aus
> reinem Gold
> .....hoffentlich nicht zuuuuu Kopflastig


 
Robert hat ein Gegengewicht ( auch aus Gold) mit eingebaut das sie nicht Kopflastig ist .


----------



## Toxic110 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schrauber78 und nicht vergessen immer nur 4 meterenden kaufen!
kauf 4 zahl 3 ist doch gerade das motto |rolleyes


----------



## Nolfravel (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen,


gestern morgen mal einen Mini-Einkauf:q:q.

Barschfutter a la 4.5er Slug Go von Lunker City in Rusty Melon.
Wat feines zum shotten.


Dann neues 25er FC 2 von Stroft.

In dem Päkchen Haken waren auch Haken drin, da ich heute aber schon fischen war, waren sie halt nicht mehr drin.
Ich war halt zu faul die wieder arsuzuholen.
Und denn noch drei 5gr Köppe, die schon aufgezogen hatte und auch zu faul war:q




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Bobster (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> *Dann neues 25er FC 2 von Stroft.*
> Gruß Jan Peter


 
Welches hast Du vorher benutzt und kannst
Du schon vergleiche ziehen.

Lohnt sich der "Aufpreis" ?


----------



## Nolfravel (3. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Welches hast Du vorher benutzt und kannst
> Du schon vergleiche ziehen.
> 
> Lohnt sich der "Aufpreis" ?


 


Ich benutze nicht nur ausschließlich dieses zum Angeln daher kann ich doch ein paar Vergleiche ziehen.

26er Gamakatsu: Stroft ist weicher und beim zuziehen der Knoten wird das Gamakatsu deutlich mehr aufgerauht.

24er Berkley Trilene: wirkt dicker als das 25er Stroft, Stroft ist auch hier wieder weicher
(Habe beim vorletzten Fischen nen 4er Worm 39 von Gamaktsu bei nem Hänger damit ein wenig aufgebogen, Ob dies nun Zufall war, oder das 24er einfach mehr trägt, weiß ich nicht, da es das erste Mal war.


18er Berkley Vanish: Kann ich nicht vergleichen, da zu hoher Durschmesserunterschied und ich das 18er nur zum Vorfach binden benutze. 

21er Sänger Iron Claw: Stroft ist besser.




Insgesamt benutze ich das Stroft nur zum Drop-Shotten und Carolinern da es deutlich weicher, geschmeidiger und dünner wirkt, als die anderen.


Ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden, für mich lohnt er sich für das Shotten und Carolinern.


Jan Peter


----------



## Bobster (3. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke Jan Peter
#6


----------



## don rhabano (3. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> 26er Gamakatsu: Stroft ist weicher und beim zuziehen der Knoten wird das Gamakatsu deutlich mehr aufgerauht.


 
Wenn deine Schnur beim Knoten aufraut machst du was falsch |rolleyes.


MfG


----------



## Dirty Old Man (3. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

petri alle,

weil mir meine twin power zu farblos an der illex ashura shooting star "yellow" erschien....

habe ich nochmal ordentlich nachgelegt





grüsse aus topwater berlin
marco


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Och neeee Leute..... Kann man sich ja gar nichmehr anschauen hier ohne eifersüchtig zu werden   Werd dann jetz mal die Stradic FC holen und dann noch bisschen was für die Boxen.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## jkc (3. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> nein, das kann bei FC schonmal vorkommen ... sollte man aber merken, abschneiden, neu knoten.



Hi, warum wurde FC nochmals so gehyped Bzw. warum brauche ich eine Schnur, die schon beim Knoten unbrauchbar wird?!

...oldschool rules...


----------



## Veit (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Dirtyoldman: Viel Spass mit der Fireblood!
Tolle Rolle, damit wirst du viel Freude haben.


----------



## jkc (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ...ich finde FC gut, wegen der höheren Abriebsfestgkeit...



Welche höhere Abriebsfestigkeit?! (s.o.)

Mit eine stinknormalen Mono kann ich Knoten machen wie ich will, da rauht nix auf...

Grüße JK


----------



## FehmarnAngler (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die gabs gestern. :m
Hab die Rute schon lange angeguckt und begrabbelt, gestern musste sie einfach mit |rolleyes

Iridium Silver Surfing Carbon 420cm 200-300gr. Für eine Brandungsrute war sie echt "günstig" ist unglaublich straff und hart, viele Brandungsruten in der Preisklasse sind dagegen weiche Lämmerschwänze 

Und dann gehts damit am Samstag zum Fehmarn Cup :vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sieht gut aus Jochen.#6

Mähst du nach der Schule irgendwo Rasen? |kopfkrat


----------



## bobbl (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab heute meine Thunderbone bekommen  Gleich meine Blue Arc raufgeschraubt -> Super.
Später geht`s ans Wasser


----------



## FehmarnAngler (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus Jochen.#6
> 
> Mähst du nach der Schule irgendwo Rasen? |kopfkrat


 

Nee, aber im Winter gehe ich Schneeschippen 
Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal ne menge Angelzeugs verkauft, davon hatte ich dann noch was übrig, zudem habe ich mir auch schon lange nichts mehr großes gekauft.
Und für etwas mehr als 100 Möpse (wie du es mal nanntest ) konnte ich nicht nein sagen :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Nee, aber im Winter gehe ich Schneeschippen
> Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal ne menge Angelzeugs verkauft, davon hatte ich dann noch was übrig, zudem habe ich mir auch schon lange nichts mehr großes gekauft.
> Und für etwas mehr als 100 Möpse (wie du es mal nanntest ) konnte ich nicht nein sagen :m






Fein, fein . . 

Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen, dass es bald schneit.#6:m


----------



## FehmarnAngler (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bitte nicht, ich will noch bis zum Jahresende angeln können 

Und Schnee gab es letzten Winter schon genug (also so viel, das man nichtmal ans Wasser kam).... :c


----------



## alex g (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute , heute war ich wieder im Angelladen und ich hab mir zum Spinnanfang 5 Blinker und 2 Spinner von Suxxes gekauft .


----------



## Kleintierangler (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich habe heute einen dicken wobbler samt stahlvorfach versenkt! jetzt habe platz für einen neuen.


----------



## thomsen3 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



alex g schrieb:


> Hallo Leute , heute war ich wieder im Angelladen und ich hab mir zum Spinnanfang 5 Blinker und 2 Spinner von Suxxes gekauft .


 oh dann warste bei FP in KT ....( ich gestern auch al wieder)
habe auch einen wobbler der hausmarke von FP,,, und im sommer rapfen, hecht und barsch schon mit gefangen


----------



## Nolfravel (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da hab ich aber wat ausgelöst, weil ich es etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt habe.



Bitte Bobster#h



Jan Peter


----------



## Dirty Old Man (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neue Munition für die Ashura/ Fireblood combi...

http://img233.*ih.us/img233/9890/neuekder00575o3.jpg

http://img227.*ih.us/img227/4843/neuekder006n5rw.jpg

Grüsse aus Berlin
Marco

Edit by Torsk

Bilder wurden verkleinert, bitte beachten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201531


----------



## carpjunkie (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heut gab´s endlich meine shogun :q


----------



## Kniselmi (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Diese kleine 2500er http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/shimanostradicgtmrc-p-5723.html hat mir gestern meine bessere Häälfte geschenkt 
Ist noch nicht Montiert kommt aber heute noch auf die Rute und wir getestet.

Edit by Mod, bitte beachten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136269


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heute noch ´nen Hüter im Laden gefunden




durfte ich für zwei 6er mitnehmen :m


----------



## pfefferladen (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine Neue !!! :l


----------



## Besorger (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

super bespult


----------



## Kark (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch zu der Rolle. Ich habe die Rolle auch u.a. im Einsatz, jedoch die 3000er Größe.

#6


----------



## snorreausflake (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kniselmi schrieb:


> Diese kleine 2500er http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/shimanostradicgtmrc-p-5723.html hat mir gestern meine bessere Häälfte geschenkt
> Ist noch nicht Montiert kommt aber heute noch auf die Rute und wir getestet.
> 
> Edit by Mod, bitte beachten:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136269


Bewusst für die mit Heck- und Kampfbremse entschieden oder einfach nur das falsche Bild erwischt?


----------



## Oeschi (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir am WE auch was geleistet.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96031&page=1592


----------



## Fruchtfit (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage. Ich hab mir gerade eine WFT Braidspin 40 gekauft. Kann man die Klappkurbel abdrehen oder geht das nicht? In der Anleitung steht nix und ich möchte ungern das Getriebe vergewaltigen und dran rumstemmen wenns nicht vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auf der anderen Seite ist eine Schraube(erst Deckel abdrehen) . . .#h


----------



## Fruchtfit (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke, war ein bißchen betriebsblind|rolleyes


----------



## Nolfravel (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen,


heute kam die Camo-Bestellung fürs WE.
Da hab ich endlich mal wieder mehr als Stunde Zeit am Gewässer, und dafür müssen ja schließlich Köder besorgt werden:q


Keitech SEXY Impact:q

Keitech Hog Impact

Reins Tiny Hog

Reins Tube

Lunker City Bakudan Weights



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heiße Teile, JP :vik:

Nehm mal pls für den 20. ein paar Gummis :q mit, auf Dorsch sollte das ja auch klappen   Nur gibs hier sowas nicht, oder viel zu teuer...


----------



## Nolfravel (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Heiße Teile, JP :vik:
> 
> Nehm mal pls für den 20. ein paar Gummis :q mit, auf Dorsch sollte das ja auch klappen  Nur gibs hier sowas nicht, oder viel zu teuer...


 


Ich soll Gummis für dich mitbringen?:q:q:q



Ich kann ein paar Shaker mitbringen, das hier ist ja nur Barsch-Krams.

Ich besitz kaum "richtige" Gummis, wie gesagt, nur diese Lütten.



JP


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ich besitz kaum "richtige" Gummis, wie gesagt, nur diese Lütten.
> 
> 
> 
> JP




In deinem Alter reichen die doch . . .


----------



## Nolfravel (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In deinem Alter reichen die doch . . .


 

Arsch:q:q


----------



## snorreausflake (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In deinem Alter reichen die doch . . .


Sehr geil!!!!!!:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Wenn das Steffen liest :vik:

Wäre schon ganz gut, weißt ja... wenns keine Mefo gibt, fange ich mir eben Dorsche :q



...in den nächsten Tagen trudelt bei mir ein Bartsch Titanium Ringsatz ein :k


----------



## david24 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Arsch:q:q


 
geil geil geil...

:d


----------



## grazy04 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ich soll Gummis für dich mitbringen?:q:q:q
> 
> 
> Ich besitz kaum "richtige" Gummis, wie gesagt, nur diese Lütten.
> ...



*ein leises TATÜTATA in den Thread ruft*


http://www.directupload.nethttp://img155.*ih.us/img155/3838/agnmo2hu.jpg


----------



## jungangler 93 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also die keitechteile sind mega geil:vik: werd mir irgendwann auch noch welche besorgen fotos folgen ^^


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> *ein leises TATÜTATA in den Thread ruft*
> 
> 
> http://img155.*ih.us/img155/3838/agnmo2hu.jpg


 
Um ihn zu schützen:
Du weißt, dass der ganze Post von ihm mit einem Hauch von Scherz abgeschickt wurde


----------



## suerro (12. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heute habe ich mir auch mal was gegönnt, ich hoffe mal die suche nach einer vernünftigen rolle ist jetzt endgültig zuende


----------



## zanderzone (12. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jetzt ist deine suche zu ende!!

Ein Traum!!

Wo haste die her und wie teuer??


----------



## Algon (12. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zanderzone schrieb:


> jetzt ist deine suche zu ende!!


Jetzt geht der Wahnsinn erst los!!!


MfG Algon


----------



## suerro (12. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

da hat den einer aus österreich für 420€ angeboten, als preisvorschlag habe ich ihm 320 inkl versand angeboten er ist drauf eingegangen,
die rolle ist neu, für den preis hätte ich den hier nirgendwo gekrigt..


----------



## barschkönig (12. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Rolle:vik:
Ich war heute auch mal wieder im Angelladen schnuppern.


----------



## Steuerdiddi (12. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey Suerro!

Gratulation zur Traum - Rolle. Habe die Stella auch als 2500er, die ist einfach top und wird sich für Dich auch noch in vielen Jahren auszahlen und bewähren.....

Hab mir zwei Shimano Yasei Ruten gegönnt (Aori und Drop Shot). Blicks bloss grad net, die Pics online zu stellen, aber ich arbeite dran....


Hab mir noch aus US den Plano Flipsider bestellt (Spinnköder - Koffer). 

Gruss Kevin


----------



## kosh87 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich schließe mich dem rollenwahnsinn an mit einer Bradia 2500 R....


----------



## Kotzi (12. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

dann kuschlige romantische tage zusammen ihr beiden schwerenöter, auf ner insel, richtig romantisch!

ersatzteil abgeholt und aufn rückweg noch beim lieblingshändler ein paar gummifische abgegriffen.

mal kuken ob fox the legend seinem namen gerecht wird.


----------



## atsm123 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://img201.*ih.us/f/img0083g.jpg/
http://img201.*ih.us/f/img0083g.jpg/



bischen was gekauft für nächste Woche


----------



## Breamhunter (13. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



atsm123 schrieb:


> http://img201.*ih.us/f/img0083g.jpg/
> http://img201.*ih.us/f/img0083g.jpg/bischen was gekauft für nächste Woche



Die Brassen auf Deinem Benutzerbild ? 
Sonst sehe ich nichts #c


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

üsch säh ooch nix


----------



## atsm123 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Edit by Mod

Bitte das Bild nochmal kleiner einstellen. Siehe dazu,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201531



bischen was gekauft für nächste Woche


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Die ist ja kaputt!

So viele Löcher inna Spule. . . :m



Sieht gut aus.|wavey:


----------



## Fischerman95 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Manoo jetzt bekommt hier jeder die stella #d#d
Will die auch haben geiles teil |bla:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was ihr alle mit den scheixx Plaste Stellas wollt 

Vorallem die Spule, nicht nur Löcher, die Spulenkante ist auch ganz komisch, wie hochgeklappt....




























































just a Joke....


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das "Feeling" beim Angeln ist eh eine Größe die nur schwer zu definieren ist, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Ich hab mir heute was für die Norwegen Abteilung gegönnt und mein "Feeling" mit der "Weißen Daiwa" aufgewertet. #6


----------



## Hoscheck (21. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute,
Ich hab mir da mal ne schöne Hüfttasche gekauft.
Hab zwar ne schöne Tasche die man über der Schulter trägt, aber nun rutscht mir nix mehr von der Schulter und ich hab beide Hände frei.

Gruss Hoscheck


----------



## Nolfravel (21. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen,

bei mir gabs meine leichte Gummi-Rute.


Der Versuch sie an der Küste einzuweihen, ist leider fehlgeschlagen, zwei Trutten sind ausgestiegen.


Shimano Yasei Aori 2.40m 9-15gr ( hat mehr)

Shimano Twinpower 2500FC








Jan Peter


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (21. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei mir gabs diese woche ne neue rolle zum spinnen, da ich aber noch nrgendwo erfahrungen über die neuen outlaw rollen von balzer lesen konnte, teste ich sie halt selbst und bin bisher zufrieden. Ist ne yumi 3500 in violet

Edit by Mod
Bild entfernt, siehe dazu
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136269


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (21. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Leuteeee, ich kann hier fast nichmehr reinschauen...wahnsinn was ihr alles kauft 
Auf Weihnachten kommt dann auch die neue Jerke, mal sehen vll ne Zalt mit ner C4 drauf 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## The_Pitbull (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi ich werd mir höchst warscheinlich die Gamakatsu Cheetah R leisten zu Weihnachten:k.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Achim85 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab ich zwar nicht selbst gekauft, sondern geschenkt bekommen. 
http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_search0=megaforce


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei mir gab´s am Freitag die hier
http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...4eb404174a08cf39a900d7287e11&stamp=1290412460
in 2,40m 10-25g WG :g


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lecker Zeug #6

Ich hab meiner Avet ein neues Zuhause gegönnt und Ihr eine "weiße Daiwa Interline" als Spielgefährten bereitgestellt


----------



## Veit (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



matze1412 schrieb:


> Es ist halt auch irgendwie ein tolles Gefühl, eine der (in der Kategorie  der Spinnrollen) weltbesten Rollen an seiner Rute zu haben. Bei einigen  Leuten wird man dann leider schnell als "Freak" abgestempelt, was ich  nich wirklich verstehen kann. Ein tolles Gerät macht doch jedem am  Gewässer Spaß, ob nun Stella oder RedArc, oder sonst was. Klar kann ich  damit auch ein bißchen angeben, aber ich fühle mich dadurch jetzt nicht  gleich als "besserer" Angler!



Sehr, sehr treffend ausgedrückt!
Viel Spass mit der Stella. #h


----------



## LarsS (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn FedEx zweimal klingelt...


http://img194.*ih.us/img194/7238/tacklef.jpg


Megabass 40% off, da muss man einfach zuschlagen 
Kanns kaum erwarten die Schätzchen demnächst auszuprobieren.


----------



## Veit (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Viel Spass damit. Der Flap Slap ist ne echte Waffe nachts auf Zander.Aber tausch bloß die Orginaldrillinge aus, die sind nämlich Schrott.


----------



## LarsS (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke für den Tipp, werd ich demnächst mal Nachts fischen.
Ja mit den Outbarbs hatt ich auch schonmal ein Problem mit nem Hecht, die halten nicht viel aus.


----------



## AdamLatte (26. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

servus!

ich hab auch mal wieder zugeschlagen )
paar gufi´sssssssssss, ne revo premier II und ne mag pro lite 1000 )







Edit by Mod
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136269

gruss marcel


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So mal wieder was gegönnt






Morgen wird einiges dann ausprobiert

Ich würde sagen, die Kiste ist voll :hahaha:











LG Svenno


----------



## carpjunkie (27. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

da hilft nur eines- ne neue kiste kaufen


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ach wat.#d

Mit einigen anfüttern. Dann ist wieder Platz.#6


----------



## Norge Fan (27. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab heut ein bissel den Verstand ausgeschaltet und ne Fantasista Orenji gekauft. 
Um dem ganzen die Krone aufzusetzen.........hab ich noch gleich die neue Stella 4000 SFE geordert.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (27. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

verstand ausschalten ist in solchen momenten, dass beste was man machen kann...

aber nach der ersten rechts links combo meiner besseren hälfte, ist der meist auch sofort wieder da!


----------



## e!k (27. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das is mal ne geile kombo  die oren ji wollte ich mir auch erst holen, konnte die aber nirgends begrabbeln


----------



## Norge Fan (28. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> verstand ausschalten ist in solchen momenten, dass beste was man machen kann...
> 
> aber nach der ersten rechts links combo meiner besseren hälfte, ist der meist auch sofort wieder da!


 
Meine bessere Hälfte weiß aber nichts davon  .  

Klarer Vorteil für mich.


----------



## nookieone (28. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schick schick...|bigeyes

welche länge und welches wg hat die abu denne??

wo wird die zum einsatz kommen und wenn man fragen darf zu welchem kurs gabs die denn??


----------



## Norge Fan (28. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

2,50m und ein WG bis 50g......und steht wie ein Brett. 
Ne absolut geile Gummifischrute.Womit der Einsatz auch erklärt wäre. 
Ich sag mal so,ich hab sie für nen guten Preis bekommen......falls meine Frau hier doch mit liest


----------



## nookieone (28. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Genau die hab ich auch ins Auge gefasst zum leichten gufieren...
aber der preis...#d
aber die optik...:k

naja viel spaß damit...#6


----------



## Müritzfisch (29. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rute und Rolle heut eingetroffen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Thunderbone und RA passen optisch gut zusammen.#6|wavey:


----------



## Müritzfisch (29. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das dachte ich mir auch


----------



## DJTMichel (29. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vorhin kam mein Weihnachtsgeschenk:





2,15m CTS EST (Wg: 15 - 50g)





die Steckverbindung





die Beschriftung habe ich "verbrochen"





Blick von oben

Bilder von der Aktion konnte ich allein nicht machen. Ich hätte ganz gern schon im Herbst damit gefischt, leider gab es Transportschwierigkeiten (Totalschaden der ersten Rute). 
Handwerklich ganz weit vorn, ich freue mich auf den ersten Angelausflug damit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sieht doch gut aus. Wer hat die gebaut?


----------



## DJTMichel (29. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

oh danke, wird aber die vorerst letzte Gekaufte sein. Der Kram für drei neue Ruten liegt schon bereit - was fehlt ist Zeit zum zusammenbauen.
Diese hat Herr Hellbrück gemacht und auch mit Lupe finde ich nichts daran auszusetzen...

Gruß
Michel


----------



## The_Pitbull (29. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi leute wollte ja erst ne Rocksweeper haben nun ist es doch anders gekommen.

Abu Garcia Fantasista OREN´JI Spinning 20-70g:l:kGruß Pitti


----------



## bobbl (29. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Thunderbone ist ne klasse Rute.


----------



## Gemini (29. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@DJTMichel

Sieht sehr, sehr schick aus! Ich hab die letzte Woche eine CTS EST Vertikal mit 50g WG überlassen bekommen, vom gleichen Rutenbauer 





Danke, Dad!


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sieht gut aus! 
Mehr Bilder bitte. |wavey:


----------



## e30Birdy (30. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hmm... habe mir mal wieder zuviel gegönnt

*Quantum Energy PTI-a 40* (für meine neue WTF Esolucius)
*Quantum Incyte IT10F* (für die elite spin) 
*Mitchell Elite Spin* 2-8g 1,98m
*WFT Uli Beyer Esolucius* 20-110g 3m (wollte die 2,70m aber diese war mein geburtstags geschenk)

und noch viele andere kleinere sachen aber ich weiss nicht mehr genau was ich mir so alles gekauft habe..

Brauchen tue ich aber noch teile für meine Revo STX, will neue Kugellager (Abec-7 oder 9) und ein Steez kurbel/Carbon Kurbel bestellen


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

alt & gebraucht........aber gekauft :m


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ooohhhkeeeehh, den hier gab´s auch noch........#c


----------



## GuidoOo (30. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> alt & gebraucht........aber gekauft :m



Den hatte ich auch mal, nie was mit gefangen aber auch so gut wie nie mit geangelt 

jetzt ärger ich mich, bestimmt gar nicht mal all zu schlecht zum zocken...


----------



## Case (30. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> alt & gebraucht........aber gekauft :m



Geil,

den hätte ich auch genommen. Einfach weil er gut aussieht.

Case


----------



## Norge Fan (30. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> ooohhhkeeeehh, den hier gab´s auch noch........#c


 
Hab ich auch neu  in der schwimmenden Version.


----------



## Norge Fan (30. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gab ja noch ein paar neue Sachen .   

Neue Kukö-Boxen            





Die hier für die Kukö-Boxen beim Bootsangeln     



 

.....und noch Kleinkrams für die Raubfisch bzw. Meeresangelei


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neuste Errungenschaft:

Ne Quantum Tenacity 4500. Kein Highend-Gerät aber zum Feedern bzw Grundangeln sollte die ihren Dienst tun.

Finde die Schnurverlegung für diesen Preis wirklich sehr beeindruckend. Ist eine 0,35mm Spiderwire SuperMono.


----------



## Hobbit (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hier meine neue spinne...kanns kaum erwarten sie einzuweihen.

ist übrigens ne Uli Beyer Baitjigger M 

mfg


----------



## darula (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## e!k (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So meine neue Rute ist endlich da . Mal gucken was die Zander dazu sagen 
 Hat auch für meinen Geschmack lange genug gedauert   

Gruß Jan


----------



## pk0312 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Darf ich vorstellen:

Mein Geburtstagsgeschenk an mich selbst :vik::vik::vik::vik:

5,00 meter lang , 1,90 meter breit mit 40 Ps Yamaha Motor


----------



## Kark (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wow! Echt ein tolles Boot.


----------



## canis777 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Happy Birthday und Glückwunsch zu deinem selbstgeschenkten Boot

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Mr. B (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das nenne ich mal ein großartiges Geburtstagsgeschenk!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## hansejaeger (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Netter Schwimmuntersatz =) Da kannste Didi Isaiasch Konkurrenz machen...


----------



## atibandi (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

servus,
sagt mal gibts eine seite wo man sich die monark boote mal anschauen kann?
ich hab leider über google nichts brauchbares gefunden!
grüße matti


----------



## xxxtside (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

lange keine hardware gekauft aber eine rute musste noch in meine sammlung |supergri fehlt noch die passende rolle...


----------



## prignitz_angler (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> oh danke, wird aber die vorerst letzte Gekaufte sein. Der Kram für drei neue Ruten liegt schon bereit - was fehlt ist Zeit zum zusammenbauen.
> Diese hat Herr Hellbrück gemacht und auch mit Lupe finde ich nichts daran auszusetzen...
> 
> Gruß
> Michel



Glaub mir, du wirst dir keine mehr kaufen


----------



## Dirty Old Man (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ e!k

glückwunsch zur Fireblood!! sehr schöne rute.


----------



## e!k (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jo danke  
Ich hab sie heute auchnoch mal (wenn auch nur für 20 Minuten oder so) mitten im Schneesturm probgefischt und war echt begeistert  
...Jetzt muss es nurnoch ein bischen wärmer werden


----------



## KawangA (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

morgen, 
der nikolaus war da und hat keine "rute" in den schuhen gesteckt sondern nur die richtige rute, eine bushwhacker prologic 213 10-30g und etwas zum auftakeln.





http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=100_1092xnjp.jpg


----------



## DJTMichel (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> Glaub mir, du wirst dir keine mehr kaufen


 
Gestern Abend habe ich den Leitring für's Weihnachtsgeschenk meines Sohnes angewickelt, nachdem der Korkgriff dran ist. In der Funktionalität sehe ich kein Problem, aber optisch sind mir die Ruten von Herrn Hellbrück noch um einiges vorraus...

PS: schickes Boot, würde auch in unsere Garage passen |rolleyes


----------



## maxe-hh (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*händereib*
nils master jointed 12cm :m


----------



## Dirty Old Man (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Kawanga

Haste aber nur bekommen, weil Du immer so artig warst, oder?


----------



## rockWell (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Juhuu, immer jet neues ^^

Revo Premier Spinning


----------



## TioZ (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

WOW.. sehr sehr schick.

Ich würd mich freuen wenn Du mal das ein oder andere Wort über die Rolle verlieren würdest. Noch gibts ja kein richtiges Review.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## e30Birdy (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






Endlich eingetroffen =) Plano 7771, jetzt sie erstmal befüllen


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

neue X-Rap Farbe - hat irgendwie was kaulbarschiges...


​


----------



## thomsen3 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



e30Birdy schrieb:


> Endlich eingetroffen =) Plano 7771, jetzt sie erstmal befüllen


 hab mir den vor kurzem auch zugelegt..
darf man fragen was du bezahlt hast?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...zum Nikolaus gab es von einer Freundin nen 18gr Falkfisch Spöket in Lila+Pink :q#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Packet aus den Staaten ist angekommen


----------



## Mr.Mefo (7. Dezember 2010)

:vik:hallo an alle.

nachdem ich mir vorgenommen habe das angeln intensiver zu betreiben#6, habe ich mir vor einem monat die Pro Tack Spinnrute Federweisse 3,00m gekauft. nun hatte ich noch nicht das passende kleingeld für eine vernünftige rolle. zufällig war ich den einen tag in einem baumarkt, der nun als nebenerwerb angelsachen verkauft und das auch noch günstig. ein netter mitarbeiter hatte sich mit mir ein bisschen über verbesserungen ihrer auswahl unterhalten und mir auch von seiner neuen rolle der DAM Quick A-Head 300 erzählt. für 160 statt 200 euro wollte er sie mir besorgen. da ich im moment auzubi bin und jeden cent 7x umdrehen muss|uhoh:, habe ich im internet mal nachgeguckt und tatsächlich gibt es sie für 120 euro...und da bald weihnachten ist, habe ich den weihnachtsmann mal angeschnackt |bla:...nun kann ich mich auf ein tolles weihnachtsgeschenke freuen#6

(vor allem die Farben müssen ja schon die FISCHE anziehen )

mfg Mr.Mefo

ps: wenn ich beides getestet habe werde ich mich nochmal melden  und eine kleine rückmeldung

Edit by Mod
Bilder entfernt. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136269


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi leute heute ist mein Orijin gekommen:kGruß Pitti


----------



## Nolfravel (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute gabs mein selbstgekauftes Nikolausgeschnenk.







JP


----------



## Kark (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Packet aus den Staaten ist angekommen



Welche Größe war das?

Wie groß ist der Spareffekt gegenüber einem Kauf in Deutschland?

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab 3 Packungen 12,5 cm 1 Packung 10 cm und eine Packung 7,5 cm...viel sparst du nicht so etwa 2 bis 3 Euro...wenn du bis 22 Euro bestellst...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heute war ein schlimmer Tag, ich sag nur: neue Illex-Farben #d

hrrrr, der "Dark Perch" trifft genau meine dunkle Seele 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




































​


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

tstststststs . . .#d

Keine Besserung in Sicht.:q:q:q

Aber schön sind sie allemal.#h


----------



## Kark (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Bruzzelkracher

Wie viele deiner ganzen Wobbler sind eigentlich schon mal nass gewesen?  #h
Wie viele besitzt du mittlerweile (Stückzahl)?

Grüße, 

Kark


----------



## King Wetzel (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

der gelbe is ja geil gibbet die farbe auch bei größeren wobblern z.b. arnaud oder so?????

gruß henry


----------



## Nolfravel (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

chice Wobbler, geile Farbe.


Dieses neongelb ist(oder mittlerweile vllt. war) eine Japanfarbe.

Ich hab den Jackall Chubby Minnow in der Farbe.


JP


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> der gelbe is ja geil gibbet die farbe auch bei größeren wobblern z.b. arnaud oder so????



den Squirrel61 auf jeden Fall, morgen bekomme ich aber auch den neuen Katalog, dann guck ich mal #h


----------



## King Wetzel (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jo danke könnte am rhein gut laufen wenn der wieder ne braune suppe is 
gruß Henry


----------



## Brikz83 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> heute war ein schlimmer Tag, ich sag nur: neue Illex-Farben #d
> 
> hrrrr, der "Dark Perch" trifft genau meine dunkle Seele
> 
> ...



Du hast ein schweres Problem mein lieber....ich geb dir mal ne Nummer von nem Suchtberater :q


----------



## LarsS (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So die Tage sind zwei Leckerbissen gekommen.
Bin mal gespannt ob das Glitter Filled Fluid was bringt, sieht jedenfalls beeindruckend aus. Sebile Koolie Minnow

http://img528.*ih.us/img528/7531/koolieminnow.jpg


Die neue Illex Farbe sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## dodo12 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir mal 3 Okuma Powerliner Pl-860 gegönnt! 

http://img413.*ih.us/img413/1370/img0387db.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Grüße #h#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Teile sind echt gut.#h


----------



## Felipe95 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jo echt klasse die teile letzte woche habe ich mir auch erst eine davon geholt


----------



## FehmarnAngler (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Du hast doch'n Knall! 

Nee, viel Spaß mit den Röllchen... ich muss erstmal noch auf was neues sparen :c:c


----------



## Koalano1 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal 3 Okuma Powerliner Pl-860 gegönnt!
> 
> http://img413.*ih.us/img413/1370/img0387db.jpg
> 
> ...


 

Da sind sie ja endlich|rolleyes
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Nolfravel (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute auch mal kurz zum Dealer um mir einen neuen Spitzenring auf die 2-12gr Skelli machen zu lassen. (Da fliegt doch einfach die Einlage raus, als ich schon in der Bahn Richtung Gewässer saß. Hab die dann Sekundenkleber gekooft und wieder festgeklebt, aber der Kleber war zu schnell für mich und dabnn war sie schief:q)



@Bruzzlkracher: Haste den schon?:q:q

Illex Soul Shad 58 SP



Und dann gabs eben noch die passenden Einzelhaken, lüdde DS-Haken uuuund


Reins Ring Shrimp in 4" (Einfach nur genial:l)


Ach ja, mit gekommen sind dann auch noch die 2011er Kataloge von:

-Shimano
-Illex
-Rapala
-Pezon&Michel


(Balzer hab ich mir erspart)




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> @Bruzzlkracher: Haste den schon?:q:q
> 
> Illex Soul Shad 58 SP



jupp....:m



​


----------



## Nolfravel (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schwein:q:q:q


----------



## Case (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe kürzlich bei eBay meinen Wunschpreis eingegeben.

Völlig unerwartet kam ich für 67 Euros zu einer Sportex Carat Spin 1, 2,7m, altes Modell, ungefischt und orginal verpackt.:l

Ich mag die Serie

Case


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Guter Preis, Case.

#6

@ Nofravel:

Du musst fragen: Bruzzel, gibbet auch einen Shop der dein ganzes Sortiment führt?|supergri


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Schwein:q:q:q


na na na! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




​


----------



## dendrobaten2000 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

moin 
hi jürgen,wie nennt sich die farbe von deinem neuen x-rap?
gruss
michael


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



dendrobaten2000 schrieb:


> wie nennt sich die farbe von deinem neuen x-rap?


HMMD-HotMustardMuddler #h


----------



## angelpfeife (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da gestern Dietmar Isaiasch sein Programm im A&M Pforzheim vorgestellt hat und die mittlerweile das neue Purefishing und Shimano Programm da haben bin ich mal hingegangen um "nur ein bisschen zu schauen"

Naja, der Typ war irgendwie ziemlich überzeugend|rolleyes:
Fox Rage Slick Stick
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%3Ca%20href=http://img23.*ih.us/i/foto0043kopie.jpg/%20target=_blank%3E[IMG]http://img23.*ih.us/img23/6909/foto0043kopie.jpghttp://img23.*ih.us/img23/6909/foto0043kopie.jpg

Da dadurch eh schon alle meine Vorsätze verloren waren gabs auch noch die neue Abu Vendetta in 2.10m und 15gr und nen Päckle Drillinge für meine Illex:l.
Für gradmal 35€ konnt ich einfach nich nein zur Vendetta sagen, ist einfach nur ne verdammt geile Rute. Jetzt muss ich meine alte Barschrute verkaufen...|uhoh:

EDIT: Bilder von der Abu kommen vielleicht später. Weiß jemand wie men den Hakenhalter benutzt? Der is bei der irgendwie oben und viel zu nah am Blank um da irgendwas einzuhängen. Ich hab da grad keine Ahnung -.-


----------



## grazy04 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich konnte auch nicht wiederstehen:


----------



## slowhand (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> Ich konnte auch nicht wiederstehen:



Was sind denn der zweite und vierte für Wobbler? Hab' noch nie so aufwändige Augen gesehen...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



slowhand schrieb:


> Was sind denn der zweite und vierte für Wobbler? Hab' noch nie so aufwändige Augen gesehen...



_der _Frage schliesse ich mich an!


----------



## grazy04 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

1. Aykido Minnow 80MD (80cm Tauchtiefe)
2. Minnow PM-35-9 (1,20m Tauchiefe)
3. Baby Ma-Su (1,2m Tauchtiefe)
4. Minnow PM-35-7 (1,0m Tauchtiefe)

alle aus der neuen 2011er Team-Cormoran Serie


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*thanks!! #h#h

*wirklich sehr schöne Dekors, da _könnte _man nochmal schwach werden...|scardie:


----------



## grazy04 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

dann schau dir besser nicht den aktuellen Katalog an. Die Serie hat echtes Suchtpotenzial!!! :q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

zu spät - schon passiert, bzw. die I-Net-Seite durchgeglotzt...


----------



## Novice (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der zweite und vierte Wobbler erinnern mich stark an den Imakatsu Riprizer, nur das der mittlere Drilling fehlt. Aber die Stelle ist doch verdächtig, wo der beim Imakatsu ist.

Was kosten die denn UVP?


----------



## grazy04 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

typisch für Cormoran 6-12€ glaub ich, sind noch nicht alle gelistet bei den einschlägigen Versendern. Die 4 hab ich von meinem Dealer umme Ecke. Da liegen die von 6,50 bis 9,90


----------



## zanderandi (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na mal schauen ob die an unseren Gewässern was bringen 

Hast Du die bei Ruby´s gekauft? Dann muß ich morgen doch gleich mal da "vorbeischauen":q


----------



## LarsS (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> *thanks!! #h#h
> 
> *wirklich sehr schöne Dekors, da _könnte _man nochmal schwach werden...|scardie:




auf jeden Fall.

Liegt vielleicht daran dass Daiwa da die Hände mit im Spiel hat. Hat mir jedenfalls einer von Daiwa auf der Messe erzählt. Da waren auch schon einige Team Cormoran Hardbaits zu bewundern.


----------



## Hobbit (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mahlzeit,

gestern fiel mir dieser wobbler in die finger.
es handelt sich um einen "Doiyo Fuan 72"
ich habe ihn gekauft, weil mir die form zugesagt hat.





mfg


----------



## Seatrout (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Leute,

wie ich hier immer wieder lese , sind hier ne ganze Menge Wobbler-fetis unterwegs.
Da wollt ich doch gleich ma fragen , ob mir nicht einer nen guten Illlex oder ähnliches empfehlen kann, den ich im Meer auf Wolfsbarsch und Barrakuda einsetzten kann.

Alles mit Spinrute von Ufer aus.
Hab bislang immer mit Yo-Zuris und Daiwa Tournaments gefischt.Gibts da noch etwas ähnliches?

beste grüße


----------



## taxel (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Seatrout,

die Empfehlung wird sicher viel einfacher, wenn du schreibst, was für Modelle du bisher einsetzt und was die gesuchten Wobbler können sollen.

Und Illex / Jackall wird sicher nicht billiger als Yo Zuri.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Seatrout (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also bisher hab ich so wobbler um 10cm benutzt,die schwimmend oder schwebend waren.daiwa tournament seabass hunter und yo-zuri minnows.ich brauche wobbler,die so zwischen 0,5 und1,5 m tief laufen.weit zu werfen ist auch wichtig.ebenso ein stabiler lauf bei hohem tempo und getwitche

Preis ist nicht so wichtig,da ich nur 2 oder 3 kaufen wollte.

Vielen dank schonmal an die wobbler-spezies.find den markt ein bischen unübersichtlich.


----------



## Kark (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir ist auch gerade ein nettes Päckchen aus Polen eingetrudelt.

Inhalt war:
3x Dorado Drunk 10cm (2x Floating und 1x sinking)
1x Salmo Slider 10cm floating
1x Jack Cobb Attitude Shad 6"
1x Strike Pro Belly Buster
1x Strike Pro Buster Jerk Shallow Runner Wolfpack
3x 5er Pack Shads von der polnischen Firma Dragon (1x Lunatic 15cm, 1x Demon 12,5cm und 1x Demon 15cm)


----------



## Kark (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja da hast du Recht!
Irgendwie jedes Jahr zu dieser Zeit das selbe mit diesem Kaufwahn :q


----------



## Achim85 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






Dazu kommt noch ein großer Schwung Jigheads, und zwei Kopytos.


----------



## Kark (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Farbe in der Mitte (zitronengelb) ist meine absolute Top-Farbe bei den Attractoren! Jedoch ein paar Nr. größer #6


----------



## Magdeburger (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Die Farbe in der Mitte (zitronengelb) ist meine absolute Top-Farbe bei den Attractoren! Jedoch ein paar Nr. größer #6



Für welches Gewässer / Zielfisch?

mfg


----------



## Kark (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zielfisch ist Hecht. Ich benutze in der Regel die Größe I, sprich 16cm.
Gewässer: irgendwie zieht die Farbe überall. Ob an meinem Hausgewässer, an Talsperren, an den Poldern oder in den schwedischen Schären.
Die Farbe hat schon überall gefangen.


----------



## jens_z (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Petri Kark
> 
> ...scheint kein Jerkwetter draußen zu sein und die Bestände werden gepflegt und aufgestockt!?:q
> 
> ...


 


Klärt mich bitte auf, wofür sind die Schaufeln am Ende da?
Hab sowas noch nie gesehen!


----------



## Sinned (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

soweit ich weiß sind das keine Schaufeln, sondern lediglich ein führungsunterstützender Schwanz. Das Ding ist ein Oberflächenköder und bewegt sich hauptsächlich von links nach rechts. Der "Schwanz" liegt dabei auf der Wasseroberfläche und hält die Spannung.


----------



## jens_z (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke, wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## dido_43 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Also bisher hab ich so wobbler um 10cm benutzt,die schwimmend oder schwebend waren.daiwa tournament seabass hunter und yo-zuri minnows.ich brauche wobbler,die so zwischen 0,5 und1,5 m tief laufen.weit zu werfen ist auch wichtig.ebenso ein stabiler lauf bei hohem tempo und getwitche
> 
> Preis ist nicht so wichtig,da ich nur 2 oder 3 kaufen wollte.
> 
> Vielen dank schonmal an die wobbler-spezies.find den markt ein bischen unübersichtlich.



Wenn der Preis egal ist, dann besorg Dir 3 Ima Honeytrap in 25 g. Wird / wurde in D von WMF vertrieben. Soweit ich weiss, wurde der Import mangels Nachfrage eingestellt, musst mal googeln, wer diese Teile in D noch hat. 

Fische die 15 g Modelle (Eigenimport Japan) und bin der Meinung was Wurf, - Lauf- und Fangeigenschaften betrifft mit das Beste was Du für Geld kaufen kannst. #6

http://www.ima-ams.co.jp/honeytrap95s/index.html

Hier noch ein Paar interessante Links:

http://www.zipbaits.com/catalog/2010_cataloge/rigge_dimly/rigge_dimly.htmhttp://www.zipbaits.com/catalog/2010_cataloge/zbl_ssm_85/zbl_ssm_85.htm

http://www.zipbaits.com/catalog/2010_cataloge/zbl_monsoon/zbl_monsoon_breaker.htm

http://www2.jackall.co.jp/saltwater/article.php?i=22

(In E = Illex)

http://www.duo-inc.co.jp/saltwater/

http://www.saurus50.jp/catalog/p_bluerex.shtmlhttp://www.saurus50.jp/catalog/p_shicotwitcher.shtml

wenn Du einen zuverlässigen Dealer in Japan hast.

Falls Du Hilfe benötigst, PN.

Gruß Holger


----------



## hechtangler2911 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kark,
na da hast du ja auch mal endlich in Polen
zugeschlagen,grins.
Dann wünsch ich Dir mal dicke Fische an die Köder,grins.:vik:


----------



## Leski (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi hab heute meine Stella FE bekommen,mal ne Frage ist des bei den Stellas normal das sich die erst mal "warmlaufen" müssen? Mir kommts so vor als würde es ein wenig schleiffen beim kurbeln,nur minimal???
Bei meiner Zaion war das nicht und bei der Twinpower CI4 FA auch nicht...|rolleyes


----------



## Magdeburger (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Leski schrieb:


> Hi hab heute meine Stella FE bekommen,mal ne Frage ist des bei den Stellas normal das sich die erst mal "warmlaufen" müssen? Mir kommts so vor als würde es ein wenig schleiffen beim kurbeln,nur minimal???
> Bei meiner Zaion war das nicht und bei der Twinpower CI4 FA auch nicht...|rolleyes



Welche Größe? 3000er oder 4000er? Ich finde die 4000er-Modelle der Shimanos laufen allgemein "smoother".

Und ja, das mit dem Einlaufen ist normal. Ich hatte auch mal nen Stella 3000 FD und die war auch nicht geräuschlos am Anfang. Habe sie dann aber trotzdem zurückgeschickt nach 2 Tagen, weil mir die 3000er Größe nicht zugesagt hat.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir ein paar forellenwobbler geholt...

http://img153.*ih.us/img153/6177/allewobbler.th.jpg


*Lucky Craft HUMPBACK MINNOW 50SP ghost ayu 3,2g

**Lucky Craft BEVY SHAD 50SP aurora black 3,5g*

*Lucky Craft HUMPBACK MINNOW 48SP american shad 2,8g

* *Lucky Craft NETWORK MEMBER'S Limited Lure Pencilbait 53mm 4g*
*
**Lucky Craft CB-50 Moonsault  pearl white 8,2g

leider ist meine handy cam nicht so gut, in echt sehen die farben anders aus
*


----------



## Bobster (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> hab mir ein paar forellenwobbler geholt..


 
Genau meine Kragenweite, sehr schöne Exemplare #6


----------



## weserwaller (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist denn schon Weihnachten....:q


----------



## Leski (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja bald is Weihnachten,schönes Röllchen haste da,
hab mir gedacht ich fotografier mein neues "Röllchen" auch mal
vielleicht gefällt sie euch ja auch.


----------



## Magdeburger (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich fand das Design der FD irgendwie schöner, vor allem was die Spule angeht.


----------



## King Wetzel (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich will auch!!!!!!!!!!! aber muttern hält geschenke noch unter verschlag aber is ja nich mehr lange!!!! Zum glück  
GRuß Henry und schöne sachen habt ihr euch da gegönnt


----------



## Leski (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Ich fand das Design der FD irgendwie schöner, vor allem was die Spule angeht.



Vielleicht hol ich mir die noch als 3000er :q


----------



## zxmonaco (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich finde das alte fd modell auch westenlich schöner gestaltet.
Zu deiner Stella, welche schleift, ist die Rolle neu?
ich würde mir nie eine gebrauchte kaufen, da es viele Rollen gibt wo die Kugellager probleme haben


----------



## Leski (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi das ist die auf den Bildern und die ist Nagelneu.
Nachdem ich Schnur aufgespult habe und ein wenig gekurblt wird es immer besser,die müssen sich erst einlaufen hat der Verkäufer gesagt,bis sich die Schmierung die bei der Produktion eingegeben wurde verteilt hat.Ausserdem hat diese Version ein größeres Antriebsrad und ein anderes Schneckengetriebe. Bei kälte verhalten sich die Lager auch anders als bei Wärme ...
Also ich bin mitlerweile doch sehr zufrieden ,leider ist das Wetter zur Zeit nicht so toll um sie ausgiebig zu testen...#d


----------



## Urban_Stepper (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne rolle #6
aber was sind das für luckys aufm bild?



Leski schrieb:


> Ja bald is Weihnachten,schönes Röllchen haste da,
> hab mir gedacht ich fotografier mein neues "Röllchen" auch mal
> vielleicht gefällt sie euch ja auch.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Leski schrieb:


> Ja bald is Weihnachten,schönes Röllchen haste da,
> hab mir gedacht ich fotografier mein neues "Röllchen" auch mal
> vielleicht gefällt sie euch ja auch.


 

:k:k:k


Schickes Teil. #6
Aber das die Rolle nicht gleich gut lief kommt mir komisch vor, vor ein paar Tagen habe ich die 2500 FE und die 3000 FD gekurbelt, die FE kam mir leiser und nen Tick leichtläufiger vor.

Ich muss noch warten... erstmal muss ich meine doofe TP loswerden


----------



## TioZ (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Moin,

ich hab auch mal wieder zugeschlagen.. Nachdem ich hier im Board im Sommer eine Shimano Diaflash EX 270 XH erstehen konnte und wahnsinnig begeistert von der Rute war, konnte ich nicht widerstehen als jetzt die gleiche Rute in H in den Kleinanzeigen auftauchte. Musste ich haben.. DANKE Tisie.. Von ihm bekam ich dann auch noch nen Kontakt zur passenden Rolle.

Ich nenn jetzt ne Aspire FA 4000 in neuwertigem Zustand mein Eigen und so wird die fast neue TwinPower wohl als Reserverolle in der Angeltasche enden.. schon verrückt  

Hab die Aspire bis jetzt ja nur "trocken geleiert" aber ist schon ne Klasse für sich.

Ich finde mehr und mehr gefallen an secondhandtackle :vik:

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Leski (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Schöne rolle #6
> aber was sind das für luckys aufm bild?




Gute sind des:q


----------



## TioZ (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

und so schön günstig 

MfG 

TioZ


----------



## King Wetzel (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nur noch 3 tage


----------



## Raubfischjäger95 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> nur noch 3 tage



ohhhjaaaaa *___* 
:vik:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> nur noch 3 tage



versteh ich nicht... hab eben Mail v. Gerlinger bekommen, dass das Paket verschickt wurde - also: noch 1 Tag


----------



## xxxtside (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

vorletzter streich für dieses jahr - jetzt fehlt nur noch das päckchen aus den usa


----------



## Leski (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und ich müsste auch noch eins von AM-Angel... bekommen mit der 2ten Stella.:q
Ich glaub die kommt aber erst nach Weihnachten:c


----------



## Algon (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht... hab eben Mail v. Gerlinger bekommen, dass das Paket verschickt wurde - also: noch 1 Tag


Ich sage schon mal DANKE.:q
Lass mich raten, wenigsten 10 Wobbler drin.|supergri

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht... hab eben Mail v. Gerlinger bekommen, dass das Paket verschickt wurde - also: noch 1 Tag




Und ich habe heute schon zwei Pakete bekommen . . .:q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> Ich sage schon mal DANKE.:q
> Lass mich raten, wenigsten 10 Wobbler drin.|supergri



faaaaaalsch! nur einer! #h



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und ich habe heute schon zwei Pakete bekommen . . .:q


ich auch, aber nur *zwei kleine** *http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3170778&postcount=453


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> faaaaaalsch! nur einer! #h




Der Rest Popper, Sticks, Jerks?|supergri


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Rest Popper, Sticks, Jerks?|supergri



neee, "nur" ´ne Skeli


----------



## Algon (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Bruzzelkracher u. Professor,

habt Ihr Eure Hausaufgaben fertig? 
Ihr wisst, ich suche da was......... also ab und googeln.|znaika:

#h
MfG Algon


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Algon: hab´s doch schon an die Tafel geschrieben - und gestern hab ich Dir `nen Spickzettel zugesteckt...#c


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Egay . . .#6:q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

oda sälber baun |smash:

(wer Ossi-Audos frickeln kann, sollte auch so was (= was Tesa um ´ne Schnur mit ´nem Nagel wickeln) können :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zwei Ahlen, durch ein Band vereint, sollten auch tun . . .#6

(z.B: http://cgi.ebay.de/ProBuilder-Ahle-...631732&cguid=0468872812d0a0e205729542febf35c7  oder http://www.tennis-peters.de/websale...&cat_index=014268&ref=froogle&subref=EE140110)


----------



## Algon (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> @Algon: hab´s doch schon an die Tafel geschrieben - und gestern hab ich Dir `nen Spickzettel zugesteckt...#c


genügend|znaika:




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Egay . . .#6:q


ungenügend (Aufgabenstellung nich erkannt)|znaika:

Ihr könnt Euch aber noch einen Zusatzpunkt holen, siehe Erweiterung der Aufgabenstellung.:q

#h
MfG Algon


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zwei Ahlen, durch ein Band vereint, sollten auch tun . . .#6



lass Dir einfach die Fingernägel wachsen! :q:q


----------



## Algon (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich renne doch nicht mit zwei Schraubenzieher, um den Halz, durch die Gegend.|splat2:


MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> lass Dir einfach die Fingernägel wachsen! :q:q


#6......:q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

oder: *NINJA!*


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> Ich renne doch nicht mit zwei Schraubenzieher, um den Halz, durch die Gegend.
> 
> 
> MfG Algon



Ne Ahle ist doch kein Schraubenzieher du Banause.|splat2:

Diese sind gut und gehen mit dem Holzgriff auch nicht unter falls sie mal ins Wasser fallen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ahle-Ahlen-Runda...044622&cguid=0468872812d0a0e205729542febf35c7


----------



## pfefferladen (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein neustes Baby :vik:


----------



## TioZ (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab ich mir auch gerade zugelegt.. biste zu frieden?!

MfG

TioZ


----------



## pfefferladen (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War noch nicht am Wasser.Eis drauf....#d


----------



## Leski (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Feines Teil die Aspire,bei mir is bei der 2500er bei Würfen oft der Bügel zugeklappt und die guten Wobbler weiter geflogen als ich wollte|bigeyes
Bei der 1000er is es nicht so schlimm,ich hoff das es bei dir mit der 4000er nicht so ist.
Viel Spass mit dem Röllchen.

P.S.:Also manch einer is so richtig Wobblergeil,wieviele bestellt ihr eigentlich im Monat.
@Bruzzelkracher: Wieviele Wobbler hast du eigentlich daheim rumliegen,also fischen kannst du mit denen ja gar nicht ausser du bist dauern am Wechseln


----------



## pfefferladen (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schauen wir mal.
Wenn das Eis weg ist geh ich mal testen.


----------



## Algon (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Leski schrieb:


> @Bruzzelkracher: Wieviele Wobbler hast du eigentlich daheim rumliegen,also fischen kannst du mit denen ja gar nicht ausser du bist dauern am Wechseln


man munkelt ja, das er sich nach jeder Frau(Ex) einen Wobbler kauft.|rolleyes 
So eine Art Trennungsbewältigung.:q

undschnellwech
#h
MfG Algon


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> man munkelt ja, das er sich nach jeder Frau(Ex) einen Wobbler kauft.|rolleyes


oder einen zur Belohnung bekommt...#c :q:q:q


----------



## Brikz83 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Toll Jürgen, dann haste ja schon 2 Wobbels :m


----------



## Algon (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> oder einen zur Belohnung bekommt...#c :q:q:q


 
so wie die Lutscher, die die Kinder beim Onkel Doktor bekommen?|pftroest:

#h
MfG Algon


----------



## zanderandi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der hier war gestern bei mir im Brifkasten und ich kanns kaum noch abwarten ihn zu testen

Megabass Flap Slap


----------



## Algon (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Haben die Wiederhaken auf der Aussenseite eine besondere / bessere Funktion, oder ist das wieder nur so ein marketing Ding?

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Outbarb Haken dringen zwar leichter ein, weil auf der gleitenden Innenbahn des Hakens kein störender Widerhaken das Eindrinegn erschwert aber ich denke sie lösen sich dafür leichter im Drill . . .#h


----------



## zanderandi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Aussehen tun sie ja ganz toll und Superscharf sind sie auch.
Aber es wurde schon öfter gesagt das sie Schrott sein sollen und man sie deshalb austauschen sollte.


----------



## Würger (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sie dringen besser ins Fischmaul und lassen sich leichter lösen. Drillaussteiger konnte ich mit Outbarbs noch nicht verzeichnen....


----------



## Kark (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wieso sollen die denn einfacher eindringen?

Ist doch relativ egal ob innen oder außen der Widerhaken ist.
Die Teile haben sich nie durchgesetzt weil sie anscheinend keinen Vorteil gegenüber den "normalen" Haken besitzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Wieso sollen die denn einfacher eindringen?




Weil der Druck beim Anhieb und Haken setzen auf die Spitze und die innere Seite des kurzen schenkels wirkt - Gleitbahn zum Eindringen.
Fehlt da der Widerhaken rutscht der Haken leichter ins Fleisch.


----------



## angler10 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
ich habe mir ne Shimano Exage 4000FC gekauft ist das 2011er Modell mit gelber Power Pro bespult.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch.
Dann haste jetzt einen neuen Avatar?|supergri


----------



## Kark (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dafür muss er mit der Seite wo anscheinend weniger Druck ist (Aussenseite) ein Hinderniss mit weniger Kraft überbrücken was somit schwerer ist...

Ist aber meiner Meinung nach Erbsenzählerei und bringt m.M. nicht den erfolgsbringenden Unterschied.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Dafür muss er mit der Seite wo anscheinend weniger Druck ist (Aussenseite) ein Hinderniss mit weniger Kraft überbrücken was somit schwerer ist...



Das Einstichloch ist ja nicht rund sondern länglich und hat auf der gezerrten Aussenseite Platz für den Widerhaken.
Aus diesem Grund halte ich die Dinger für schlechter als normale. Sie lassen sich also leichter aushebeln . . 



Kark schrieb:


> Ist aber meiner Meinung nach Erbsenzählerei und bringt m.M. nicht den erfolgsbringenden Unterschied.



Der Unterschied ist natürlich nicht sehr gross aber vorhanden. Gut dass wir mal drüber gesprochen haben . . .#h#h


----------



## angler10 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

He he ja könnte ich ändern


----------



## Lorenz (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schnapper für nen fuffi


----------



## Leski (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



matze1412 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch wo man Ersatzspulen für die Stella 4000 FD bekommt?


 

Ebay.us :m


----------



## DropShotter (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin!

Heute ist die Battle angekommen!:q

Der erste Eindruck ist sehr positiv! Ich habe allerdings auch nichts anderes erwartet! 		

Bilder gibt es hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205124&page=2

Gruß

DropShotter


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute nur kurz im Laden gewesen um zu schauen, wurde dann aber doch bisschen was kleines, der Jerkbait für 8 Euro läuft und fängt echt super, hab einen in der Farbe verschmissen und nichmehr gefunden, auf die Schei** Jackson Teile wollt ich nich ausweichen 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## FangeNichts5 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern beim Tackle-Dealer:








D.A.M Snake Diver (11cm)


----------



## KawangA (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

da die gewässer zugefroren sind und das wetter bescheiden ist habe ich mal neue köderupdates gekauft.
der download aus dem geldbeutel war dem entsprechend. ich habe immer das gefühl das der upload in die köderbox nie so groß ist. nun ja...


----------



## thomsen3 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hallo zusammen 
hab heute meine skeletor pro + berkley power pac texas rig bekommen. 
kam mir im zusammenhang eines Blinker Abo's 52 Euro Prämien zuschlag


----------



## grazy04 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano Rarenium 2500 FA und ne Cormoran THUNDERSTICK Leichte Spinnrute, 2.10m/5-25g
fühlt sich richtig gut an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://img141.*ih.us/img141/946/dscf0914h.jpg

http://img833.*ih.us/img833/8216/dscf0912z.jpg

dazu  noch reichlich Duo Locks aus der BlackSafe Serie, neue Gamakatsu  Drillinge in 6 bis 2 um mal den einen oder anderen Wobbler zu schärfen  und ne Probetüte Fox Rage Rip Shaker

Und da es ja zu Weihnachten Geschenke gibt dachte sich der Versender er müsse mitmachen:

http://img232.*ih.us/img232/2328/dscf0915c.jpg


----------



## Seiikyo (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo thomsen,

wann hattest du denn bestellt? Ich hab auch ein Blinker Abo + Berkley Pulse Rute als Prämie bestellt, aber noch nix angekommen.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

ich habe mir heute bestellt:

1x Salmo Pike 11cm

1x Salmo Slider Naturfarben 10cm

1x Salmo Slider Hechtdekor 10cm

1x Salmo Perch Barschdekor 12cm



Kommen hoffe ich in ein paar Tagen.;-)


----------



## Kark (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Deine Bilder sind Urheberechtlich geschützt. Stell deine eigenen Bilder rein ansonsten wird der Mod. das ganz schnell löschen.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei Ebay verwenden die Leute auch diese Bilder.

Da passiert eigentlich garnichts!:vik:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Anglerboard ist aber nicht ebay...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2215729#post2215729


----------



## Angelsepp83 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine Battle ist nun auch da:vik:



DropShotter schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Heute ist die Battle angekommen!:q
> 
> ...


----------



## weserwaller (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wobblers....


----------



## Slipknot1 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



matze1412 schrieb:


> Ich bin grad dabei meinen Bestand an Bleiköpfen für die nächste Elbe-Saison aufzustocken! Mehrere Erie's und Rundköpfe kommen immer mal wieder dazu, grad erst wieder bei Tommi was bestellt.



"Bei Tommi" ?? 

Ich muss mir auch noch neue kaufen... wo bekommt man sie am günstigsten?


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Unser Tommi 

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/


----------



## Fun Fisher (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> bei Ebay verwenden die Leute auch diese Bilder.
> 
> Da passiert eigentlich garnichts!:vik:




Sorry erstmal, dass ich jetzt ein bisschen vom Thema abkomme.
Ich kenne jemanden, der hat auch ein Urheberrechtlich geschütztes Bild las Artikelbild bei ebay verwendet und durft hinther weit über 500€ dafür auf den Tisch legen- soviel dazu.

Gestern ist meine Bestellung auch endlich angekommen.
Ein paar Mepps in allen möglichen Dekoren und Größen und 'ne neu Rolle aus dem Hause Ryobi.
Achsi und éine neue Balzer-Rute gab es als Weihnachstsgeschenk an mich selbst auch noch. |rolleyes:q


----------



## Kotzi (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mich auch bei "Tommi" mit neuen Gufis , Jigs etc eingedeckt, müsste die Tage auch kommen.


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, ich war auch mal wieder shoppen bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen.






Erstmal bissel Kleinkram, vor allem Gummifische für Barsch & ein paar größere für Zander,
sowie 2-mal neue Geflochtene für meine Cardinal auf Mefo und meiner Exceler auf Barsch & Zander.
Dann mussten noch die Beifänger Montagen aufgefrischt werden. Auf die kleinen Tubes bin ich aber im Frühjahr besonders gespannt

Für meinen Vater kam ein neuer Watkescher und eine Watjacke mit, da er auch gerne mal mitwaten wollte






Ich habe mir auch gleich einen mitgenommen für 9,95 € kann ich nix sagen







LG Svenno


----------



## Der_Freak (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Svenno
Die Tubes haben mich schon mehrmals entschneidert beim Barscheln.
Entweder am Dropshot oder mit einem leichten Jig sind sie echt nicht zu verachten :q
Petri mit den Dingern.


----------



## Schlebusch (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder bei Askari ein bisschen Geld ausgeben...


----------



## angelpfeife (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Den Lipgrip hab ich auch. Nur bei mir steht sänger drauf, und bei meinem Vater Westline:q. Sind alles genau die gleichen.Stinkt deiner auch so abartig wie unsre 2? Selbst die Hände stinken noch ewig danach -.-


----------



## kohlie0611 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs 2 x eine Baitrunner 2500 FA, superfeiner Freilauf, endlich was für vorsichtige Raubfische beim Ansitzen.







Hey Kotzi, so geht’s nicht!!Das war schon immer „mein Walter“


----------



## jens_z (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Den Lipgrip hab ich auch. Nur bei mir steht sänger drauf, und bei meinem Vater Westline:q. Sind alles genau die gleichen.*Stinkt deiner auch so abartig wie unsre 2? Selbst die Hände stinken noch ewig danach* -.-


 

Das hatte ich auch mal bei dem Griff von meinem Kescher. Der war in einer Tüte verpackt und an den Stellen an denen der Griff war, hat sich die Tüte verfärbt. War mir nicht geheuer. Habe den Griff entsorgt. 
Man hört ja in letzter Zeit viel von krebserregenden Weichmachern. Nach dem Motto: "Wenn Sie 30min. mit diesem Hammer arbeiten, ist das so wie sieben Jahre rauchen." 
Da kam doch sogar beim Jauch mal was drüber.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Sind alles genau die gleichen.*Stinkt deiner auch so abartig wie unsre 2? Selbst die Hände stinken noch ewig danach* -.-



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Honeyyyyyyy . . . .


----------



## apostal86 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> So, ich war auch mal wieder shoppen bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen.
> 
> 
> Dann sind wir uns ja bestimt über den Weg gelaufen, bei mir is ne Hose von Shimano hängen geblieben


----------



## Schlebusch (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Den Lipgrip hab ich auch. Nur bei mir steht sänger drauf, und bei meinem Vater Westline:q. Sind alles genau die gleichen.Stinkt deiner auch so abartig wie unsre 2? Selbst die Hände stinken noch ewig danach -.-


jaa das problem habe ich auch schon nach dem auspacken hat der gestunken wie sonst was!!
der geruch setzt sich direkt an meinen händen fest was erst nach mehrmaligen finger waschen weg ging.
ekelhaft einfach nur :q


----------



## fenriz-hc (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so hab auch mal bissel "geshopt"


----------



## Jennic (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



LEV schrieb:


> jaa das problem habe ich auch schon nach dem auspacken hat der gestunken wie sonst was!!
> der geruch setzt sich direkt an meinen händen fest was erst nach mehrmaligen finger waschen weg ging.
> ekelhaft einfach nur :q



hier gehts ja richtig zur sache


----------



## Amero (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#h

 nichts besonderes eine ryobi ecusima 2000vi
für eine highendrolle hab ich keine kohle somit muss ich mich mit einer 25 euronen rolle begnügen




​


----------



## Raubfischzahn (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Find ich gut das auch mal solche Rollen gepostet werden. Solang sie dir gefällt und du zufrieden bist, spielt der Preis keine Rolle!#6


----------



## angelpfeife (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Honeyyyyyyy . . . .


Boah ne, Du Sack! In fast 800 Beiträgen wurd ich noch nie drangekriegt. Hättest des nich untern Tisch fallen lassen können:q:q



Aber warte nur, irgendwann krieg ich dich:g


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Boah ne, Du Sack! In fast 800 Beiträgen wurd ich noch nie drangekriegt. Hättest des nich untern Tisch fallen lassen können:q:q
> 
> 
> 
> Aber warte nur, irgendwann krieg ich dich:g




Vielleicht . . .:q:q#d


----------



## Honeyball (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal :vik:
Aber den kann ich mir ja nun wirklich nicht entgehen lassen!!!


angelpfeife schrieb:


> Stinkt deiner auch so abartig wie unsre 2? Selbst die Hände stinken noch ewig danach -.-


----------



## barschbube (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also zur ecusima, muss ich sagen , dass es für mich ne super rolle ist, mein kumpel hat die 4000er ecusima als spinnrolle beim jiggen und dropshotten und die macht echt n super eindruck und auch einige drills mit guten zandern hat sie bis jetzt super weggesteckt...immernoch wie neu....!
er und ich fischen erst seit diesem jahr auf raubfisch und auch in der "unteren" preisklasse....und wir hatten schon viel erfolg dieses jahr, auch ohne "HighEnd".
ich hab ne shimano sienna drauf, und muss sagen, dass man der das halbe jahr eher anmerkt als der ecusima!
trotzdem sind das für mich schon gute rollen. wenn man anfänger ist oder nur gelegentlich angelt sind beide rollen für mich schon top und 30 € sind doch eigentlich für Angelrollen viel Geld. Für mich jedenfalls.
Manchmal wird mir echt schwindelig, wenn ich hier sehe wieviel geld hier manche für die Angelei ausgeben, obwohl man auch ,mit weniger Geld Fische fangen kann....!Aber natürlich kann das jeder selbst entscheiden.

Habe zum Weihnachtsfest von meiner Schwester noch ein Buch geschenkt bekommen:

Christoph Schwennicke " Das Glück am Haken"

Ein wirklich schönes Buch für jeden Angler und echt unterhaltsam für die kalte Jahreszeit.#h


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



barschbube schrieb:


> also zur ecusima, muss ich sagen , dass es für mich ne super rolle ist, mein kumpel hat die 4000er ecusima als spinnrolle beim jiggen und dropshotten und die macht echt n super eindruck und auch einige drills mit guten zandern hat sie bis jetzt super weggesteckt...immernoch wie neu....!
> er und ich fischen erst seit diesem jahr auf raubfisch und auch in der "unteren" preisklasse....und wir hatten schon viel erfolg dieses jahr, auch ohne "HighEnd".
> ich hab ne shimano sienna drauf, und muss sagen, dass man der das halbe jahr eher anmerkt als der ecusima!
> trotzdem sind das für mich schon gute rollen. wenn man anfänger ist oder nur gelegentlich angelt sind beide rollen für mich schon top und 30 € sind doch eigentlich für Angelrollen viel Geld. Für mich jedenfalls.
> Manchmal wird mir echt schwindelig, wenn ich hier sehe wieviel geld hier manche für die Angelei ausgeben, obwohl man auch ,mit weniger Geld Fische fangen kann....!Aber natürlich kann das jeder selbst entscheiden.



Das finde ich genau die richtige Einstellung.
Ich habe mir gerade vor 1 Woche auch die Ecusima gekauft.
Sie war zwar noch nicht am Wasser aber ansonsten macht sie einen echt guten Eindruck auf mich.
Ich bin wirklich genau deiner Meinung, dass es ja nicht immer gleich eine Red Arc an einer Skeletor sein muss.
Ich habe mir zu der Ecusima auch nur eine "billige" 35€-Rute von Balzer gegönnt.
Wie gesagt, war noch nicht am Wasser, macht aber beides einen echt vernünftigen Eindruck.
Ich angle nämlich (wie mein Name ja schon verrät) zum Spaß.
Und diesen Spaß habe ich auch mit einer 35€ Angelrute (nicht das die Boardferkelfahnder jetzt gleich kommen|supergri)
Aber wer das teurere Gerät benötigt und meint, damit besser zu fangen- Finde ich total ok!

Also @barschbube
|good:

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil im Jahr 2011
Fun Fisher


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Aber wer das teurere Gerät benötigt und meint, damit besser zu fangen- Finde ich total ok!


 

Sorry, aber ich weiß ja nicht was du für Menschen kennst.

Von den Leuten die ich kenne ist niemand der Meinung dass man mit High-End-Tackle besser fängt, auch ich nicht.

Jemand der High-End-Tackle fischt tut dies, weil es ihm der Spaß wert ist.

Ich würde meine Fische genauso mit einer Billig-Combo fangen können aber Fischen macht doch mit einer perfekt laufenden Rolle und einer Handmade Rute noch mehr Spaß als mit einer Rolle bei der wo noch nicht mal die Bremse sauber anläuft und eine Rute die kaum Ködergefühl vermittelt.



Gruß,

Jan Peter


Ach ja, Red Arc ist ja auch Mist:q


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Nolfravel: Wo bleibt deine Ci4? 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich weiß ja nicht was du für Menschen kennst.
> 
> Von den Leuten die ich kenne ist niemand der Meinung dass man mit High-End-Tackle besser fängt, auch ich nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Finde ich auch, es ist die leidenschaft zum Hobby die mich dazu führt etwas mehr fürs Angeln auszugeben. Wenn mir das Angeln nichts bedeuten würde, würde ich mir auch nicht die Mühe machen und ein, zwei Tage am Aufbau einer Rute zu verbrauchen. 

Nebenbei fische ich liebendgerne eine Spro Passion, die nach fast 3 Jahren immernoch klasse läuft. 

Abgesehen davon.... Shimano ist was für Mädchen Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> @Nolfravel: Wo bleibt deine Ci4?
> 
> Gruß Fabi


 

Nordfishing Ende März und A&M Ende Januar.

Deswegen kann ick ja noch warten bis ich genug Kohle für Ci4 und Urban Spirit Cast hab und bestell dann bei A&M.


JP


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Passt  Kannste ja dann mal nen Bericht einstellen wennst sie hast  Würd mir auch gefallen für meine neues Rütchen zum Zandern.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fun Fisher (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich weiß ja nicht was du für Menschen kennst.
> 
> Von den Leuten die ich kenne ist niemand der Meinung dass man mit High-End-Tackle besser fängt, auch ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Das wollte ich damit auch nicht ausdrücken.
Ich glaube, wir meinen das gleiche, drücken es aber nur anders aus.
Für einen sind 30€ Rute und Rolle viel Geld und gutes Tackle.
Für den anderen beginnt gutes Tackle erst ab 100€.
Also wie gesagt, mir ist es echt egal mit was man fischt, es regt mich nur auf wenn jemand mit seiner neuen 500€-Combo auf mich zukommt und sagt. "Na was ist das denn für ein Schrott? Damit fängt man doch nichts!"

Ich hoffe dieses Mal ist besser rübergekommen, was ich zu vermitteln versuche?!

Viele Grüße 

Fun Fisher


----------



## Quick-Fish (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Also wie gesagt, mir ist es echt egal mit was man fischt, es regt mich  nur auf wenn jemand mit seiner neuen 500€-Combo auf mich zukommt und  sagt. "Na was ist das denn für ein Schrott? Damit fängt man doch  nichts!"


Nette Geschichte: Als ich mit 14 Jahren mir meine erste Angel samt Rolle anschaffen wollte, hat mich glatt ein älterer Herr angequatscht, was ich denn mit dem "Plastikteil" will. Ich, als unerfahrer, schüchterner Bursche hatte natürlich keine Ahnung und der Herr drückt mir ne 150€ Rolle in die Hand (frag mich heut noch was dsa für eine war) mit der Begründung: "sonst hast du kein spaß". Der Händler stand übrigends die ganze Zeit daneben und hat nix gesagt. Zum Glück hat mein Vater den damals erstmal zusammen gestaucht.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich hab die "Plastikrolle" 2 Jahre gefischt ohne Probleme.

Achja, noch was fürs Auge.


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Das wollte ich damit auch nicht ausdrücken.
> Ich glaube, wir meinen das gleiche, drücken es aber nur anders aus.
> Für einen sind 30€ Rute und Rolle viel Geld und gutes Tackle.
> Für den anderen beginnt gutes Tackle erst ab 100€.
> ...


 

Wir meinen das Gleiche und nun habe ich auch verstanden was du meinst.
Danke dafür.


Jochen, schonmal aufgefallen wer Daiwa fischt?
Nur Muschis



JP


----------



## angelpfeife (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Jochen, schonmal aufgefallen wer Daiwa fischt?
> Nur Muschis


Heeey, nur weil Jochen ne Daiwa fischt heisst das nicht dass alle die mit Daiwa angeln *auch* Muschis sind:q:q


----------



## pfefferladen (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Heeey, nur weil Jochen ne Daiwa fischt heisst das nicht dass alle die mit Daiwa angeln *auch* Muschis sind:q:q


 
Dass Muschis Daiwa fischen ist mir neu. |supergri

Ich weiß das Muschis manchmal fischig schmecken. 


ähnlich Heilbutt-Pellet......   :vik:


----------



## Urban_Stepper (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


Illex Tiny Fry 50 SP Farbe: GHOST WAKASAGI

Stroft Fluorocarbon 0,20mm

Eine Fliegendose und paar neue Proppelerfliegen


----------



## FehmarnAngler (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Jochen, schonmal aufgefallen wer Daiwa fischt?
> Nur Muschis
> 
> 
> JP


 
Hase, warte nur ab, das wird wird rächen! :q




angelpfeife schrieb:


> Heeey, nur weil Jochen ne Daiwa fischt heisst das nicht dass alle die mit Daiwa angeln *auch* Muschis sind:q:q


 
Dooooch, Halb-Muschis gibs nicht :q Entweder du bist ne Daiwamuschi oder Shimanotunte


----------



## SNAFU (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Dooooch, Halb-Muschis gibs nicht :q Entweder du bist ne Daiwamuschi oder Shimanotunte



Ich dachte immer die Mu**is und Tu**nten erkennt man an der Rute?!
An dieser hier: http://azshop.it/pesca/images/abu-suisho-logo.jpg

Spermaweisser Griff inklusive ;-)


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Jungs!

Nun lass hier mal gut sein mit dem OT.


----------



## Criss81 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Quick-Fish:

Kannst du schon was zur Battle sagen? Schon gefischt? Wäre über Infos dankbar, gerne auch per PN.

LG


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und mal wieder etwas Kleinkram vom Tommi bestellt 






Die Walleye spezial "Stint" und dead Fish "Kauli" sind ja mal richtig geil #6
Kommen die auch noch in einer größeren Größe (ähnlich der Marys) raus?


----------



## Kotzi (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Torsk, von denen habe ich auch jeweils 10 bestellt, bin schon richtig gespannt wenn die als so geil empfunden werden.

sahen ähnlich aus wie die aidos von mb-fishing von der form her.

hoffe ja dass meins morgen ankommt..


----------



## david24 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei Tommi habe ich auch bestellt... denke das meine sachen übermorgen ankommen.. ich mach auch nen foto hier rein


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kotzi schrieb:


> ....hoffe ja dass meins morgen ankommt..



Hermes sind leider nicht die schnellsten...#d
Und über die Feiertage waren die wohl völlig überfordert...#q


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kotzi, ich denke zu wirst zufrieden sein. Gerade die "Stint" sehe 
top aus und sollten Stinte aber auch Lauben sehr schön imitieren.

Am Wochenende soll das Wetter ja besser werden, dann werden 
wir die Teile mal ausführen.

Das sie den Aidos ähnlich sehen kann gut sein, nach den meinen eigenen
sowie den anderen Erfahrungen in dem MB Thread ist mir die dortige 
Bestellung aber zu unsicher und somit konnte ich die Köder noch nicht testen.


----------



## Kotzi (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das weiß ich schon Tommi, war auch keine Nörgelei sondern reine Vorfreude.
Man kann ja auch immer schauen anhand von dem Tracking Link wo es gerade ist.


----------



## bastiv (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich warte auch voller Vorfreude auf mein Päckchen von Tommi :q

Wie man sieht ist über die Feiertage beim Tommi ganz schön zugeschlagen worden #6


----------



## david24 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

oh tommi mustest du mit dem lkw losfahren um die pakete abzugeben?


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Tommi

Magst bzw kannst Du wir diese Frage noch beantworten? #h



> Die Walleye spezial "Stint" und dead Fish "Kauli" sind ja mal richtig geil #6
> Kommen die auch noch in einer größeren Größe (ähnlich der Marys) raus?


----------



## sc00b (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs auch was vom Tommi.

2 Dvds 1x Norge Dvd 1x des Raubfischpack.

Und die neuen Wobbler von der Corrigater Serie nd den Quantum Prankster lasse mich da mal überraschen 

Und nen Spinnerbait


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Tommi
> 
> Magst bzw kannst Du wir diese Frage noch beantworten? #h



Sorry, hatte ich übersehen...|rotwerden

Ne vermutlich nur in der Grösse.
Ich versuch aber noch ein paar mehr Farben zu bekommen...



david24 schrieb:


> oh tommi mustest du mit dem lkw losfahren um die pakete abzugeben?



Ne, die werden aber mit einem LKW abgeholt..|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Alles klar, danke für die Info #6


----------



## jannisO (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Dass Muschis Daiwa fischen ist mir neu. |supergri
> 
> Ich weiß das Muschis manchmal fischig schmecken.
> 
> ...




ne Muschi schmeckt nicht nur dann und wann fischig, die riecht auch so  :q:q


----------



## Nolfravel (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jannisO schrieb:


> ne Muschi schmeckt nicht nur dann und wann fischig, die riecht auch so :q:q


 


IIIIIEEEEEEEHH!!!


Was habt ihr eigentlich alles für Muschis?
Die die ich kenne, riechen und schmecken nicht fischig.

:q:q:q



JP


----------



## bastiv (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So heute war mal Hermes da.






Dank an Tommi #6


----------



## Kotzi (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Alles heute gekommen, wie über mir auch vom "Tommi" ( wird das so gewünscht?) und bin super zufrieden, Foto kommt morgen hier rein editiert da bin ich zu faul für gerade.

Die Gufis sind 1:1 die gleichen die MB Fishing unter dem Namen Aido vertreibt, hatte davon ein paar da und ist wirklich 1:1, nur die Farben die Thomas vertreibt gibts da nicht, die sind wirklich top!
Bin super zufrieden und bestelle bestimmt nochmal.

Die Gufis von Bass Assasins , da sehen die Schwänze son bisschen billig angeklebt aus, hoffen wir mal das die halten.

@bastiv, du hast du bomber in schleie gekriegt, oder sehe ich das falsch? ( mieser unter der nase wegschnapper "grummel")

@Nolfravel
du musst deine Katzen nicht säuber , ich glaube das können die alleine


----------



## bastiv (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Kotzi :

Sorry, aber für den Preis hätte ich eigentlich 2 kaufen sollen!!!
Ist echt ein klasse Teil #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bastiv schrieb:


> @Kotzi :
> 
> Sorry, aber für den Preis hätte ich eigentlich 2 kaufen sollen!!!
> Ist echt ein klasse Teil #6



War auch der letzte zu dem Preis..:m


----------



## Raubfischzahn (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir für die neue Season mal ne neue Spinnrute zugelegt. In Kombination mit der Penn und der roten Schnurr, gibt sie noch mehr her

Daten:

Jackson STL Pro Shad`N Spin
2,80m
21-78g





Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut. Schön leicht, mit der Rolle gut ausbalanciert, recht hartes Rückrat und super Design.
Mal schauen, wie sie sich am Wasser macht.


----------



## angelpfeife (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sauber, macht Optisch echt viel her#6


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe heute ein Schnäppchen geschossen. Die Rute war ein Auslaufmodell hat anstatt 64€ 32€ gekostet. Die Rolle war die letzte und somit ein Ausstellungsstück und da konnte ich nochmal 10€ rausholen, also anstatt 33€ nur 23€ und die Schnur habe ich auch billiger bekommen keine Ahnung warum, anstatt 17€ nur 14€ bezahlt. Also die Rute so zu sagen um sonnst :vik:


----------



## Seatrout (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir auch mal was zu weihnachten geschenkt.:vik::vik:

beste grüße


----------



## FehmarnAngler (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Huii, schönes Ding #6
Allerdings finde ich den bombigen Rollenknauf schon bei der 5000 SW viel zu bombig für die Ostsee, aber zum Glück kann man das Ding ja abnehmen. 


Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich bei Cmw ne Bestellung losgeschicht, nen netten kleinen Spinnrutenbausatz für Meerforelle, nur warte ich noch darauf das ich zahlen kann (Vorkasse)


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Seatrout

#6 Schick.

@ Jochen

Ich habe da noch nie bestellt. Warum musste aufs bezahlen warten?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|bigeyes


----------



## Seatrout (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jo, das ist genau das ding.
Das ist auch die 5000er , bin aber auf der Suche nach nem anderen Rollenknauf.
Einen Normalen, wie bei der 5000fa mitgeliefert wird.

hat jemand eine Quelle?

beste grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Evtl. hier:
http://www.bassart-tuning.de/Spinni....html?XTCsid=374a9b63136b849f4713ce28d9313612


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...umeya-handle-knob-rubber-type-t-m-type-a.html


----------



## jens_z (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe gestern mal meinen Weihnachts-Gutschein eingelöst und meine KuKö-Sammlung ein wenig erweitert.:vik:

Hauptsächlich soll es auf Barsch gehen...

Gruß Jens


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Seatrout

Geiles Teil #6


----------



## FehmarnAngler (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @ Seatrout
> 
> #6 Schick.
> 
> ...


 
Weil ich doch erstmal die Rechnung erhalten muss.  Am Sonntag habe ich die Bestellung abgeschickt und die Eingangsbestätigung bekommen, Montag war Ruhetag, heute am Mittwoch hab ich die Rechnung. Geld ist schon überwiesen, in ein paar Tagen sollte ich meinen Krams haben, Cmw ist im Thema Versand wirklich fix #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Achso.|kopfkrat

Sonst sieht man ja gleich was man blechen muss und kann überweisen.:m


----------



## FehmarnAngler (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Finde ich aber auch viel besser wenn meine Bestellung persöhnlich bearbeitet wird, dann werden Produkte die gerade nicht auf Lager sind eben rausgestrichen oder es wird angerufen... und nicht wie bei anderen einfach gegen was anderes ersetzt, oder fehlen gleich...


----------



## Norge Fan (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Hab mir auch mal was zu weihnachten geschenkt.:vik::vik:
> 
> beste grüße


 
Da wirst Du viel Freude mit haben,ich liebe das Teil .


----------



## e!k (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab da auch was neues zum Barsche fischen, was mein Onkel mir von einer Geschäftsreise mitgebracht hat 

Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich sie behalte, da sie nur in den paar Wochen der Zanderschonzeit zum Einsatz kommen würde


----------



## FehmarnAngler (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

aaaaaalter, hier läuft ja schon jeder zweite mit einer Stella rum! :vik: :q

Schickes Ding, ist die FB, oder?


----------



## e!k (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja das ist die FB, aber als Japanmodell halt


----------



## angelpfeife (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Willauchhaben*|uhoh::q



> Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich sie behalte, da sie  nur in den paar Wochen der Zanderschonzeit zum Einsatz kommen würde


|bigeyes|bigeyes Du hängst mein Freund, und das ganz gewaltig:m














Nicht so ernst nehmen - obwohl, eigentlich ja schon


----------



## Magdeburger (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



e!k schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch was neues zum Barsche fischen, was mein Onkel mir von einer Geschäftsreise mitgebracht hat
> 
> Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich sie behalte, da sie nur in den paar Wochen der Zanderschonzeit zum Einsatz kommen würde



Da hat aber einer Glück bei der Zollkontrolle jehabt.


----------



## e!k (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Da hat aber einer Glück bei der Zollkontrolle jehabt.




Nope 
Zoll und Umsatzsteuer wurde dafür auch bezahlt  
Hab hier sogar noch die Quittung liegen. War aber nicht so viel.


----------



## carpjunkie (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

was ist das denn für eine größe wenn man mal fragen darf?
und was löhnt man so in japan dafür?


----------



## The fishwhisperer (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



e!k schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch was neues zum Barsche fischen, was mein Onkel mir von einer Geschäftsreise mitgebracht hat
> 
> Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich sie behalte, da sie nur in den paar Wochen der Zanderschonzeit zum Einsatz kommen würde


 
das ist ja was feines was du dir da gekauft hast. Ich habe auch eine und bin super zufrieden.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> das ist ja was feines was du dir da gekauft hast. Ich habe auch eine und bin super zufrieden. Ist das eine 1000 oder 2500 FE ???


 
Asche auf dein Haupt - das ist ne Stella FB und nicht die neue FE #h

Sieht man doch, die da hat nicht die Ar-C Spule


----------



## The fishwhisperer (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Asche auf dein Haupt - das ist ne Stella FB und nicht die neue FE #h
> 
> Sieht man doch, die da hat nicht die Ar-C Spule


 
Sorry, ich habe eine FB und eine FE


----------



## david24 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sagt mal ist hermes immer so langsam?

laut i net ist mein paket heute beim zuständigen hermes vertreter in meiner stadt angekommen.. heute morgen kurz vor 8...

und heute nachmittag gegen 3 war ein hermes wagen in unserer straße.. ich stand schon in der tür und habe mich riesig gefreut, dass ich endlich meine sachen bekomme.. und was macht der.. gibt 2 häuser weiter nen paket ab und fährt wieder?!

sind die da eigentlich zu doof?


----------



## Anglerjugend (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja Hermes dauert immer länger .... leider #d#q.
DHL ist da echt spitze wenns ums Pakete versenden geht.


----------



## Algon (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



david24 schrieb:


> laut i net ist mein paket heute beim zuständigen hermes vertreter in meiner stadt angekommen.. heute morgen kurz vor 8...


um 8 sind die Verteiler schon lange unterwegs.
Das Paket bekommste morgen.

MfG Algom


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei Versand mit Hermes lässt man sich am besten die Sendungs-Nr. geben, damit man sich am richtigen Tag auf´s Packerl freuen kann/darf #h


----------



## angelpfeife (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oder heute - bei mir hat schonmal einer um kurz nach 22Uhr geklingelt Hatte mich schon damit abgefunden es erst morgen in den Händen zu halten:m


----------



## david24 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja hermes kommt auch schon mal abends.... 

aber die fahren doch nicht schon um 8 uhr urm pakete leifern? da pennt doch noch jeder?


----------



## e!k (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



carpjunkie schrieb:


> was ist das denn für eine größe wenn man mal fragen darf?
> und was löhnt man so in japan dafür?





Ich hab keine Ahnung  Ich hab die ja nichtmal selbst gekauft, sondern mehr oder weniger mitgebracht bekommen. Das war wohl ein Ausstellungsstück in Japan. Das einzige was ich bezalht habe waren die Zollkosten. 

Und es handelt sich um eine 1000er Rolle. 

Zu Hermes kann ich nur sagen, dass es (zumindest wenn man innerhalb Deutschlands versendet) bei mir noch nie zu Verspätungen gekommen ist. Wobei ich mir auch vorstellen könnte, dass das von Paketshop zu Paketshop unterschiedlich ist, wie schnell die das bearbeiten, oder wie weit ab vom Schuss der liegt. 
Versendet hab ich erst einmal etwas mit Hermes, geliefert bekommen schon öfter. Länger gedauert hat eigentlich nur das verschicken. Das kann aber auch daran liegen, dass das Paket ins Ausland ging, oder der Abgabeort für die Pakete von Hermes hier nicht so oft angefahren wird. 


Gruß Jan


----------



## barschkönig (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab jetzt endlich neue Rollen|stolz:
Rolle: Penn Sargus 8000

Schnur: Shimano Power Pro


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neues Boot gekauft ! 

Zeepter 300cm mit Aluboden.

http://zeepter.de/Schlauchboote-300...auchboot-300cm-Grün-Schwarz-Aluboden::10.html


----------



## GuidoOo (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also ich warte seit dem 23en auf mein Paket  Jeden Tag die erneute Enttäuschung.
Am gleichen Tag woanders bestellt und es war am 27en da..
Das andere noch nicht...


----------



## Kark (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Schnur: Shimano Power Pro



Die Power Pro ist nicht von Schimano. Sie wird nur von denen seit einiger Zeit in Deutschland vertrieben.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Lorenz (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Die Power Pro ist nicht von Schimano. Sie wird nur von denen seit einiger Zeit in Deutschland vertrieben.



PP ist von Innovative Textiles und die wurden von Shimano gekauft...

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...index/articles/shimano_american_acquires.html


----------



## Doc Plato (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die reissen sich wohl alles unter den Nagel....


----------



## taxel (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Die Power Pro ist nicht von Schimano. Sie wird nur von denen seit einiger Zeit in Deutschland vertrieben.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Kark



Shimano hat Innovatives Textiles, den Hersteller der PP, gekauft. Shimano ist also Eigentümer der PP und nicht nur Vertreiber.

edit: zu langsam


----------



## paul hucho (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes er hat sich wirklich die übergrossen rollen geholt |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


jedem das seine !



#h
PS: viel spass damit​


----------



## Kark (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



taxel schrieb:


> Shimano hat Innovatives Textiles, den Hersteller der PP, gekauft. Shimano ist also Eigentümer der PP und nicht nur Vertreiber.



....damit die auch endlich mal eine gescheite geflochtene Schnur ihr Eigen nennen können.


----------



## barschkönig (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



paul hucho schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes er hat sich wirklich die übergrossen rollen geholt |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> 
> jedem das seine !
> ...


 
Ja ich habe mich jetzt doch letztendlich für die Entschieden |supergri
Wie gesagt so schwer ist sie nicht und die Schnurfassung habe ich wirklich unterschätzt als der Typ im Angelladen bei 500 meter angekommen ist hab ich dann doch mit Füllschnur gemacht, er hat dann noch 100 meter 35er Mono drunter gemacht.


----------



## paul hucho (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

da haste ja richtig schotter gelassen ^^


----------



## barschkönig (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

285 euro hab ich insgesamt bezahlt


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

8er Sargus, alter Falter das sind aber auch Schluffen! Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu! 

Ich hatte mal die 6er als Testmodell, das war schon ein krasser Eimer 

Welche Schnurstärke ist da drauf?


----------



## barschkönig (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> 8er Sargus, alter Falter das sind aber auch Schluffen! Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu!
> 
> Ich hatte mal die 6er als Testmodell, das war schon ein krasser Eimer
> 
> Welche Schnurstärke ist da drauf?


 

0,23er


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Klingt vernünftig, dann mal ran an die Welse #6


----------



## Fabiasven (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

hab mir heute 2 Shimano Baitrunner ST 2500 FA geholt. Vom ersten Eindruck her nicht schlecht. Mal sehen wie es in der Praxis läuft.


----------



## barschkönig (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Richtig gut :m Ich habe eine und da kann ich nur sagen: TOP:m


----------



## Kotterbachsee (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich konnte auch mal nicht wiederstehen 

Rute: Mitchell Elite Spin Wg 2-8g
Rolle: Spro Passion 7100


Ich hoffe ich kann es bald testen.


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi ich hab heute auch zugeschlagen ne shimano baitrunner 2500 fa dl für 50 euro.Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen hab schon 3 st auf mein Stellfischruten.Aber bei dem Preis mußte ich die noch haben Sahne Teil.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Fabiasven (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hi ich hab heute auch zugeschlagen ne shimano baitrunner 2500 fa dl für 50 euro.




So ging es mir gestern auch kurzzeitig, bis der Verkäufer mir mitteilte das die falsch im Regal stand und sie doch mehr kostet. Da hätte ich heulen können. Wäre sogar ne 4000er gewesen.


----------



## barschkönig (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jetzt brauch ich für die Penn nur noch ne Rollentasche;+


----------



## Katteker (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin.





Soviel zu den guten Vorsätzen für 2011: Nicht noch mehr Wobbler... |rolleyes Hat sich dann hiermit wieder erledigt:g

2x DAM Indianer Wobbler 3tlg.
2x Blue Fox Piker Gr. 2
1x Spro PC Plus Crank - Yellow Perch
Und 2 Effzet Spinner


----------



## Fabiasven (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Richtig gut :m Ich habe eine und da kann ich nur sagen: TOP:m



Hast recht. Hab ich dann heute auch festgestellt als mir ne 2kg Forelle eingestiegen ist und ich sie unter ne Eisscholle rausdrillen musste.

Der Freilauf ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir heute günstig von nem Kumpel ne Shimano Speedmaster in 2,40m geschossen, dazu gabs ne 1000er Red Arc (|supergri)
Bilder kommen morgen, bin noch zu kaputt von heute (4 Stunden GuFis werfen ohne Biss#c)


----------



## Leski (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
nachdem der Thread hier ein wenig aus dem Ruder läuft mal wieder was OnTopic.
Heute frisch eingetrudelt echt ein Sahnestückchen


----------



## angelpfeife (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wow, Daiwa haut Designtechnisch in letzter Teit aber ordentlich was raus. Früher waren die alle so schlicht und jetzt? Sieht aber echt cool aus#6


----------



## Der-Graf (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich kann zwar sicher nicht dem Material mithalten, das hier zum Teil präsentiert wird, aber ich hab ja auch noch nicht mal nen Angelschein.*g* Den mach ich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit und da ich danach auch möglichst schnell ans Wasser will, hab ich jetzt angefangen, mein Material zusammen zu stellen. Den Anfang hab ich nun gemacht:

D.A.M. Quick Calyber 630 FD

http://img151.*ih.us/img151/7452/imag0400.jpg

D.A.M. SpeziComposite Eel Spin 25-75g 2,40m

http://img401.*ih.us/img401/8409/imag0403.jpg

Ich weiß, dass das eigentlich ne Aal-Rute ist und ich nicht auf Aal gehen werde. Ausschlaggebend war für mich die Länge von 2,40m und das etwas höhere WG, das ich am Rhein sicher benötigen werde... Bin mal gespannt, wie Sie sich in der Praxis bewährt. Würde mich über Meinungen und Kommentare/Kritik freuen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Leski schrieb:


> Hi,
> nachdem der Thread hier ein wenig aus dem Ruder läuft mal wieder was OnTopic.
> Heute frisch eingetrudelt echt ein Sahnestückchen


 
Schick! #6
Könntest du mir sagen was das für ein Rollenknauf ist? Auch son Hartplastikteil, oder ist Daiwa mal drauf gekommen das sich Gummi besser anfässt?


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Der Graf

Um Mithalten geht es hier überhaupt nicht, ich glaube hier beurteilt niemand den Anderen an seinem Gerät. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Tackle #6

@ All

Ich hab hier mal etwas aufgeräumt, wir wollen ja so ein bisschen beim Thema bleiben


----------



## Leski (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Schick! #6
> Könntest du mir sagen was das für ein Rollenknauf ist? Auch son Hartplastikteil, oder ist Daiwa mal drauf gekommen das sich Gummi besser anfässt?




Ja ist irgendwie son Kunsstoffgummigemisch,aber ich werde eh nen anderen Knoppi draufmachen irgendwann,mal schaun.


----------



## Meteraal (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, 

damit mir nicht kalt wird bei den ersten Ansitzen auf Aal und Karpfen im Frühjahr...und ich mir auch mal ne Dose Ravioli oder nen Tee zubereiten kann:m


----------



## welsman (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so meine Sucht hat wieder zugeschlagen und ich musste mir wieder neues Zeug kaufen,damit meine Rute gut bestückt ist wenns wieder ordentlich zur Sache geht.Nen paar Jerkbaits,ein Titanvorfach und nen paar kleine Wobbler.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vorhin angekommen, mein Päckchen von Cmw 

Ein Batson XST Blank den ich fürn wirklich guten Preis bekomme habe, Fuji Sic Titanringe 6+1, Fuji VSS 16 + KDPS, Black Velvet Duplongriffe und Alu Winding Checks.

Leider habe ich seit heute wieder Schule, sonst würde die Rute wohl schon halb fertig sein. :q


----------



## GuidoOo (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



welsman schrieb:


> so meine Sucht hat wieder zugeschlagen und ich musste mir wieder neues Zeug kaufen,damit meine Rute gut bestückt ist wenns wieder ordentlich zur Sache geht.



Pfui Pfui Pfui! Deine Rute also, aaaha.


PS: Ich warte immer noch seit dem 23. auf mein Paket


----------



## welsman (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jaja die Rute 

seit dem 23?was haste denn gekauft?


----------



## Leski (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die waren auch schon mal schneller bei der Lieferung,naja anscheinend hams ses nicht mehr nötig....|kopfkrat


----------



## apostal86 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://img651.*ih.us/img651/7818/bigjon.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Big Jon Mini


----------



## shad75 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da ich zu Zeit,aufgrund der Wetterlage,nicht ans Wasser komme hab ich mir heute Material für einen Ansitz zu Hause gekauft.


----------



## bastiv (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



shad75 schrieb:


> Da ich zu Zeit,aufgrund der Wetterlage,nicht ans Wasser komme hab ich mir heute Material für einen Ansitz zu Hause gekauft.


 

Wie geil ist das den 

Was kostet der Spaß ???


----------



## shad75 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Satte 8 Euro...
Aber bitte im richtigen Pott angeln,wer weiß was du sonst an den Haken bekommst?|bigeyes


----------



## pangea (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Genial, eine eigener kleiner Weiher fürs Klo, SUUUPER !!!


----------



## TimmyWalker (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Genial der See fürs Klo:m:m

So mein Weihnachtsgeld wurde auch ordentlich geschröpft 
Davon gekauft:

1x Shimano Sedona 4000FD mit nem 23er geflecht
1x Jenzi Mitsuki Muski Spinnrute 2,70m Wg. 30-80g
1x Balzer Diabolo VI Jerkbairute 1,95m Wg. 45-125g
1x Balzer Metallica HC 4000L (welche jedoch leider bereits bei Erhalt kaputt war:r sich aber nun erneut auf dem Weg zu mir befinden sollte)
1x Salmo Fatso 10cm
200m Spiderwire code red 0,17er
und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie Wirbel etc.


Gruß Tim


----------



## Leski (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn der Postboote 2 mal klingelt 

Daiwa Ryoga 1016HL|bigeyes


----------



## Kark (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nette Rolle!!
Wie groß ist die bzw. mit welcher größe einer Allerweltsrolle ist die ungefähr vergleichbar?

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## shad75 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier noch zwei meiner Errungenschafften.
Eigentlich sollte es wieder was aus Neopren werden.
Ich konnte aber bei dem unmoralischen Angebot meines Gerätehändlers nicht nein sagen.
Die Saison an der Küste kann also losgehen,werde am Wochenende mal zum anstippen an die Ostsee fahren.


----------



## Ronin (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TimmyWalker schrieb:


> Genial der See fürs Klo:m:m
> 
> So mein Weihnachtsgeld wurde auch ordentlich geschröpft
> Davon gekauft:
> ...



Hi, könntest du evtl. nen Foto (von der Jenzi) einstellen? Die interessiert mich auch, finde nur im Netz keine Detailfotos! Wäre super, besonders der Gesamte Griff und die Ringe interessieren mich... #6


----------



## TimmyWalker (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Klar kein Problem.
Hier einige Bilder.
Falls du noch irgendtwas genaues sehen müchtest sag einfach bescheid#6

Ach habe mir auch noch einen Rapala Glinding Rap (Jerkbait) gegönnt, der nun aber mit einem Baumstamm im Hariksee vereint ist #q|supergri


----------



## Leski (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Nette Rolle!!
> Wie groß ist die bzw. mit welcher größe einer Allerweltsrolle ist die ungefähr vergleichbar?
> 
> Grüße,
> ...




Schau mal bei 
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...0/hochseefischen/ryoga-1016hl-left-model.html
da gibtsn Video

ich kenne keine kleinere-leichtere Jerkrolle... im Roundprofilbereich,bin total begeistert


----------



## Ronin (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ TimmyWalker:

Wow, besten Dank - cool von dir! :m
Sieht super aus, ich mag diese schlichen Korkgriffe ohne abgesetzte Endstücke und so...
Schwanke noch zwischen dieser und der Avalon von Jenzi #c

Kannst wohl noch nix genaueres zur Rute sagen, oder?


----------



## TimmyWalker (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja ist auf jedenfall ne schöne Rute. in sehr zufrieden damit. Genau zwischen den beiden konnt ich mich auchnicht entscheiden
Aber da die Muskie dann fast 50 Euronen (im Vergleich zum Katalogpreis) runtergesetzt war habe ich mich dafür entschieden und bereue es nicht #6


----------



## TimmyWalker (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ne genaueres kann ich nochnicht dazu sagen tut mir leid. Konnte sie bis jetzt erst einmal leider erfolglos an der Weser fischen.
Aber werfen lässt sie sich super, soweit ich das in eingefrorenem zustand beurteilen konnte
Gruß


----------



## Ronin (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TimmyWalker schrieb:


> Ja ist auf jedenfall ne schöne Rute. in sehr zufrieden damit. Genau zwischen den beiden konnt ich mich auchnicht entscheiden
> Aber da die Muskie dann fast 50 Euronen (im Vergleich zum Katalogpreis) runtergesetzt war habe ich mich dafür entschieden und bereue es nicht #6



Hmm, wo hast du sie denn gekauft und für wieviel? Die Avalon wird ja tw. komischerweise für 20-30€ über dem Jenzi-Katalogpreis angeboten!? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Fabiasven (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach der erfolgsgeschichte mit den Baitrunnern gabs heute die Fortsetzung:

Shimano Stradic 2500 FC

Einfach nur geil |stolz:


----------



## TimmyWalker (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe die Rute vor Weihnachten schon bestellt was auch gut war da sie einen Tag nach Bestellung nichtmehr im Angebot war.
Hab bei Pro-Fishing.de bestellt.
Katalogpreis: 89,00 Euro
Pro-Fishing: 72,99 Euro
Kaufpreis: 42,99 Euro
Also hab da schon nen ziemliches Schnäppchen gemacht

Die Avalon kostet im Katalog von Jenzi zwischen 74,00 und 84,00 Euro. Die ist Bei Pro-Fishing auch deutlich billiger


----------



## Ronin (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Stimmt, guter Preis |supergri

Dann mal noch viel Spaß mit der Rute, ich werde mal schauen welche ich nehme... 

#6


----------



## TimmyWalker (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jo danke.
Denke Du machst mit keiner der beiden ruten nen Fehler woei die Mitsuki Muskie Optisch find ich schöner ist :m
Gruß


----------



## Slick (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mich mal mit Gummis ein gedeckt. |supergri

Kopyto und Sandra Shads

p.s. hab wohl für die nächsten Jahre ausgesorgt. xD

Bilder folgen morgen nach Abholung.


Cheers


----------



## Magdeburger (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Slick schrieb:


> p.s. hab wohl für die nächsten Jahre ausgesorgt. xD



Wo angelst du? Elbe? Rhein? 

Dann hast du wohl eher für die ersten Wochen der Saison ausgesorgt...


----------



## ajaekel (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wir brauchten noch ne 2. Spinnrute für Forelle etc.

Nach kurzer Überlegung ist es nun diese geworden:

Sportex TiBoron 270 cm 20 g TB2791
in Kombination mit der Shimano Aspire 2500 eine echte Maschine 

Schon beeindruckend, wie dünn der Blank ist und wie leicht das Teil ist...dabei noch so ein Rückgrat - echt ne schöne Rute und ich freu mich schon, das Ding am Wasser zu testen...

Grüß,
Achim


----------



## Slick (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Wo angelst du? Elbe? Rhein?
> 
> Dann hast du wohl eher für die ersten Wochen der Saison ausgesorgt...




Moin 

Ich angle am Main.

http://img52.*ih.us/img52/4568/bild0051l.th.jpg

http://img820.*ih.us/img820/5373/bild0050p.th.jpg

http://img406.*ih.us/img406/827/bild0049m.th.jpg




Sind so über 300 Stück#6 wird wohl reichen,hoffe ich?

Cheers


----------



## TioZ (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sollte auf jeden Fall für ne ganze Weile reichen.. und wenn Du sie dann so liegen lässt, wirste in 8 Wochen Farben fischen können, die so garantiert noch kein Raubfsich gesehen hat 

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Slick (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jap muss sie noch Sortieren,damit sie nicht abfärben.|supergri

Nur keine Lust gerade


----------



## Bobster (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ajaekel schrieb:


> Wir brauchten noch.......
> Sportex TiBoron 270 cm 20 g TB2791
> in Kombination mit der Shimano Aspire 2500 eine echte Maschine
> Achim


 

OberkanteUnterlippe |bigeyes
Sensationelles Teil - Ich bin NEIDISCH !!!

|kopfkrat...obwohl, für den Preis hätte ich auch in Erwägung
gezogen mir eine aufbauen zu lassen


----------



## bastiv (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Slick schrieb:


> Jap muss sie noch Sortieren,damit sie nicht abfärben.|supergri
> 
> Nur keine Lust gerade


 
@Slick,

waren wohl sensationell günstig oder warum hast du so zugeschlagen?


----------



## mika98 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Leski schrieb:


> Wenn der Postboote 2 mal klingelt
> 
> Daiwa Ryoga 1016HL|bigeyes


 Ein schönes röllchen haste da.Ist die was für leichte oder schwere Köder?Gruß Mika98


----------



## Kotzi (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir auf Ebay Wobbler für Zander geschossen die ich diesen Sommer zu dem Preis auch mal im Rhein versenken darf.
20 St , nur 2 Dekors jeweils 10 , aber da pinsel ich eh noch ein bisschen dran rum.

Sind Storm Jointed Minnow Stick 9 cm lang und 10 Gramm schwer.
Optimal fürs Zanderfischen im Rhein.

E/ Sry wegen dem Bild, ich poste dann ein eigenes


----------



## taxel (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da weiß du aber genau was du willst. #6

Das Bild musst du wieder rausnehmen, wenn du schon die Urheberrechtsverletzung daneben schreibst.


----------



## Leski (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



mika98 schrieb:


> Ein schönes röllchen haste da.Ist die was für leichte oder schwere Köder?Gruß Mika98




Die is eher was von ca 10g bis 130g 
und das beste bei schnurzug "rattert" die sogar ganz leise..:m


----------



## Leski (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> OberkanteUnterlippe |bigeyes
> Sensationelles Teil - Ich bin NEIDISCH !!!
> 
> |kopfkrat...obwohl, für den Preis hätte ich auch in Erwägung
> gezogen mir eine aufbauen zu lassen



Da hätt ich mir wenn ich net selbst bauen würde... auf jeden Fall eine aufbauen lassen für den Preis|bigeyes


----------



## mika98 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So hab mir mal ein paar Röllchen gegönnt:daiwa viento,abu 5601jb,abu revo sx,abu revo toro 51 und das beste zum schluss(meiner meinung nach)Abu Revo Elite Aurora.Natürlich habe ich nicht alle auf einmal gekauft.Hab auf allen rollen ne shimano powerpro.Hoffe die machen sich gut beim Fischen


----------



## FangeNichts5 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier nun endlich meine Errungenschaft von Sonntag: Eine Shimano Speedmaster Spinning AX SSM240MH mit einem WG von 15-40g.:l Habe sie mir von einem Freund (auch hier im Board) gekauft, er hatte damit schon gute Fänge (Ü80 Hecht, 72er Rapfen, nur 5 mal benutzt)#6 Dazu ne 1000er Red Arc
Ist übrigens meine erste High End Rute|rolleyes











Mit Transportrohr|supergri#6





Bin stolz wie Bolle


----------



## mika98 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Hier nun endlich meine Errungenschaft von Sonntag: Eine Shimano Speedmaster Spinning AX SSM240MH mit einem WG von 15-40g.:l Habe sie mir von einem Freund (auch hier im Board) gekauft, er hatte damit schon gute Fänge (Ü80 Hecht, 72er Rapfen, nur 5 mal benutzt)#6 Dazu ne 1000er Red Arc
> Ist übrigens meine erste High End Rute|rolleyes
> 
> 
> ...


 Die red arc ist richtig gut meiner meinung nach.Sprech aus eigener erfahrung.Da hast du echt was gutes gekauft.Glückwunsch ;-)Hoffe das Eis taut bald mal weg Gruß Mika98


----------



## dodo12 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rute Hui, Rolle Pfui! Timo, du kennst mich ja! |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:
Echt schönes Rütchen!


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

eine Arc an einer Shimano?
Die werden sich gegenseitig zersetzen....

#h
MfG Algon


----------



## FangeNichts5 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir schon gedacht, dass Sprüche wegen der Arc kommen|supergri|rolleyes Aber ich habe bisher immer gute Erfahrungen mit der Red Arc gemacht#6
Deswegen kann ich Mika98 auch nur zustimmen#h


----------



## GuidoOo (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn schon der Postbote nicht klingelt, wird Geld halt im Shop ausgegeben:
http://img714.*ih.us/img714/8499/p1060739.jpg
http://img412.*ih.us/img412/5641/bild073t.jpg

Auf das letzte Paket warte ich schon seit dem 23.


----------



## Gemini (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn basspro nicht zu mir kommt muss ich halt.. oder wie?


----------



## Slick (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bastiv schrieb:


> @Slick,
> 
> waren wohl sensationell günstig oder warum hast du so zugeschlagen?



Moin
Billig waren die nicht 330 Euro -10% Rabatt.
Ich konnte mich einfach nicht entscheiden welche Farbe.


Cheers


----------



## Ronin (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wow, 330€!? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Wieviele sind es denn? Dann kannste ja den einen oder anderen Hänger verkraften...


----------



## Slick (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir noch eine Ladung Jigs (Rund und Erie) circa 500 Stück bestellt mit noch paar Gummis.Hoffe kommt bald.


Cheers


----------



## angelpfeife (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Slick schrieb:


> Hab mir noch eine Ladung Jigs (Rund und Erie) circa 500 Stück bestellt mit noch paar Gummis.Hoffe kommt bald.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Ne Frau haste aber offentsichtlich nicht und wenn dochn dann bald kein zuhause mehr:m


----------



## Kotzi (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und ich werd für meine 50 Euro für 20 Wobbler von meiner Freundin schon schief angekukt...^^


----------



## Slick (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Ne Frau haste aber offentsichtlich nicht und wenn dochn dann bald kein zuhause mehr:m



Hab eine Frau,aber Sie meckert noch nicht.|supergri
Mein Sohn  wird morgen 1 Monat alt,er kann sich noch nicht dazu äußern. #6

Meine Frau ist in der Hinsicht richtig locker,wenn man was braucht kaufst dir halt,außer du treibst dich damit in eine finanzielle Misslage, dann wird schon Einspruch erhoben. |krach:

Cheers


----------



## Suniflex (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Kotzi
dann verdienste eindeutig zu wenig

Iss nur en Joke ok #h

                                       MfG


----------



## SR-angler (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

die Speedmaster fischt sich auch wirklich nicht schlecht, konnte die letztes Jahr genau in der zusammenstellung fischn |wavey:

Ich fische dieses Jahr mit einer Yad Cleveland die grad mal 12,-EUR gekostet hat. Wenns mich mal auf der Steinschüttung flachlegt ist wenigstens nicht viel kaputt.

Mfg Tom


----------



## Anek20dot (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



SR-angler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Speedmaster fischt sich auch wirklich nicht schlecht, konnte die letztes Jahr genau in der zusammenstellung fischn |wavey:
> 
> ...




Ich kann dir sagen, die Yad kann einiges vertragen. Hab mit der Rute letztes Jahr meinen größten Hecht (116 cm) gefangen.


----------



## GuidoOo (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das warten hat endlich ein Ende!|rolleyes

Die Rute ist da, zusammen mit ner 2500er Stradic FC und aufgrund der niedrigen Temperaturen auch mit Mono, denke ich, dass sie eine gute Figur abgeben wird! #6
http://img529.*ih.us/img529/3254/p1060747.jpg


----------



## paul hucho (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

verliebt^^


#h


----------



## Friedfischschreck (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Das warten hat endlich ein Ende!|rolleyes
> 
> Die Rute ist da, zusammen mit ner 2500er Stradic FC und aufgrund der niedrigen Temperaturen auch mit Mono, denke ich, dass sie eine gute Figur abgeben wird! #6
> http://img529.*ih.us/img529/3254/p1060747.jpg


 
Sieht mir eher nach einer Stradic FA aus?! ;-)


----------



## FehmarnAngler (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Das warten hat endlich ein Ende!|rolleyes
> 
> Die Rute ist da, zusammen mit ner 2500er Stradic FC und aufgrund der niedrigen Temperaturen auch mit Mono, denke ich, dass sie eine gute Figur abgeben wird! #6





...sieht nach einer Hart Poizon Rute aus #6
Sind echt klasse Stecken, nur die WG- Angaben sind oft etwas untertrieben.


----------



## JasonP (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So,hier kommt meine 1. Ausrüstung nach bestehen meiner Prüfung. Will mal schauen,ob ich damit diese Saison ein paar Hechte und Zander überlisten kann.
Als Rute haben ich die Ulli Beyer Spezial mit einer Länge von 2,70m und einem WG bis 85 g.
Naja,als Rolle dazu die Red Arc Tuff-Body (diskutiert wird wohl viel über diese ding  )
Und am Wühltisch hab ich mich auch noch vergriffen und mein Köfferchen voll zu bekommen


----------



## dodo12 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Sieht mir eher nach einer Stradic FA aus?! ;-)



Stradic Fb würde ich sagen! #h Aber ist ne geile Rute, Guidoo!


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal wieder schöne Sachen dabei #6

Leider musste ich hier mal wieder kräftig aufräumen da der eine oder andere die 
Überschrift wohl nicht richtig zu deuten vermag bzw meint den OT Spielraum zu 
sehr auszuweiten...|rolleyes


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Ich fische dieses Jahr mit einer Yad Cleveland die grad mal 12,-EUR gekostet hat. Wenns mich mal auf der Steinschüttung flachlegt ist wenigstens nicht viel kaputt.




Wo gibts die denn für 12€?? Würde mich mal interessieren.  Ich finde die für mind. 60€.
|wavey:


----------



## Kotzi (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So nachdem es wegen Copyright  auf die Finger gab nun eigene Fotos.

Einmal besagte Wobbler für 50 E aus ebay :

URL=http://img842.*ih.us/i/img2102d.jpg/]http://img842.*ih.us/img842/8092/img2102d.jpg[/URL]

( 4 sind schon in der Zanderwobblerbox)



Dann hier die Wobbler die der Onlineshop zu meinem Weihnachtsgeschenk dazustiftete:
(die drei oben aufliegenden)

http://img14.*ih.us/img14/1503/img2105jb.jpg

2 von den Stormwobblern mal näher
http://img98.*ih.us/img98/5002/img2106m.jpg


Biederonwobbler aus der Bestellung von Tommi
http://img703.*ih.us/img703/8674/img2109u.jpg



Mein zukünftiger Rutenwandhalteauflegerdingbums aka Weinregal
http://img8.*ih.us/img8/5379/img2111ko.jpg



Und dann Weihnachtsgeschenk  freu mich schon drauf die einzuweihen
http://img202.*ih.us/img202/3585/img2112l.th.jpg
http://img141.*ih.us/img141/5199/img2113ul.th.jpg
http://img200.*ih.us/img200/5792/img2117z.th.jpg

ist die 50-120 Gramm Version

und die Gummifische aus der Bestellung bei raubfischspezialist( tommi)
die restlichen kleinteile ( stahlvorfach, jigs, drillinge , schrumpfschlauch etc hab ich euch erspart)
http://img98.*ih.us/img98/9518/dscf8335.jpg

( so siehts hübscher aus , habe fertig)


----------



## GuidoOo (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Sieht mir eher nach einer Stradic FA aus?! ;-)


Hast auch recht, ich kleiner Dussel 

Das mit dem untertriebenen Wurfgewicht hab ich auch schon gleich festgestellt, ist doch ziemlich straff der Stecken. Ist mir aber ganz recht, weil ich sie hauptsächlich zum Topwatern im kleinen Flüssen benutzen wollte und da ein kräftiges Rückrad gerade sehr wichtig ist!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Einmal besagte Wobbler für 50 E aus ebay


|bigeyes.....:m

wehe, es lästert hier nochmal einer über _*mich *_


----------



## goolgetter (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So dann will ich auch mal ein paar Köder hier präsentieren.
Ein Freund und ich entschlossen uns dies Jahr mal ein paar Lucky Craft Köder auszuprobieren.


----------



## Felipe95 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das kost teuer Geld ! |bigeyes



Schöne Wobbler ....

Petri Heil und viel Spaß mit euren neuen Errungenschaften 2011 ! |rolleyes

LG Felix


----------



## mika98 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



goolgetter schrieb:


> So dann will ich auch mal ein paar Köder hier präsentieren.
> Ein Freund und ich entschlossen uns dies Jahr mal ein paar Lucky Craft Köder auszuprobieren.


 ALTER,die alle haben bestimmt ein vermögen gekostet.|schild-gDa werd ich richtig eifersüchtig.Na dann viel erfolg und Petri mit den schmuckstücken


----------



## maxe-hh (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so, gestern und vorgestern war ich dann auch ordentlich einkaufen.
bin jetzt für die küste gerüstet.

ron thompson transporttasche




balzer alegra dyneema seatrout in 3,05 und 8-36wg




shimano twin-power (allerdings aus dem dezember), bespult mit climax 0,10'er




loop watjacke (vergessen foto zu machen)

simms freestone 2




vison extreme




exori watkescher




und mein einsteeiger köderset (spöket, hansen flash und kinetic salty)


----------



## FehmarnAngler (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nice #6

Aber ich finde, die Rolle könnte etwas mehr Schnur vertragen, die ist ja nur halb gefüllt. |bigeyes


----------



## Leski (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



mika98 schrieb:


> ALTER,die alle haben bestimmt ein vermögen gekostet.|schild-gDa werd ich richtig eifersüchtig.Na dann viel erfolg und Petri mit den schmuckstücken



Ausser man hat die richtige Quelle und Glück mit dem Versand...


----------



## maxe-hh (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Nice #6
> 
> Aber ich finde, die Rolle könnte etwas mehr Schnur vertragen, die ist ja nur halb gefüllt. |bigeyes



ja stimmt, aber die ersatzspule ist schon befüllt und war alles an mono was hier noch rumflog. ist wie es ist, so geht es auch.


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> |bigeyes.....:m
> 
> wehe, es lästert hier nochmal einer über _*mich *_


 
|pftroest:



|supergri
MfG Algon


----------



## Bobster (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Mobile SpinnfischerGürtelAusrüstung* 

Knipex Cobolt
Knipex Storchenschnabel

Schneidermaßband Marke *"Optimist"* :m
1,69 € in der Bucht !


----------



## Uwe1987 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hier mal die einkäufe der letzten zeit. alle leider noch unbenutzt...

zur rute (2,7m version): ich wollte mir zunächst eine rute aufbauen lassen, da ich diese bei einem bekannten allerdings schon probefischen konnte hab ich mich letztendlich für diese entschieden. 

zur rolle: sie ist bespult mit der stroft gtp typ 4.

dazu gab`s noch "ein paar" wobbler, die ich bei gelegenheit mal in einem anderen thread vorstellen werde...


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Schneidermaßband Marke *"Optimist"* :m


Gute Idee, muss ich mir auch mal besorgen. Finde es immer so prollig, das 5m-Maßband mitzunehmen, dass im Baumarkt im Angebot war


----------



## pyxicephalus (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,
war heute mal in Kanada einkaufen. Diese schicke Rolle kommt mit,


greets,


----------



## Bobster (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Uwe1987 schrieb:


> hier mal die einkäufe der letzten zeit. alle leider noch unbenutzt...
> zur rute (2,7m version): ich wollte mir zunächst eine rute aufbauen lassen, da ich diese bei einem bekannten allerdings schon probefischen konnte hab ich mich letztendlich für diese entschieden.


 
Die *SportexKevPike*, ich fische die 3m Version, ist wirklich ein Klassiker unter den Hechtspinnruten.
Seit Jahren mein ständiger Begleiter, saubere Verarbeitung,
schneller, aufladbarer Blank, welcher sich wie kaum ein anderer hervorragend für die Spinnfischerei mit Kunstködern 
*(Achtung: Kein Gufi-Blank !)* eignet.

Meine Wobblerrute fürs mittel grobe


----------



## Bobster (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Gute Idee, muss ich mir auch mal besorgen. Finde es immer so prollig, das 5m-Maßband mitzunehmen, dass im Baumarkt im Angebot war


 

Leicht, arretierbar und, da Kunststoff, 
abwischbar 
..falls man doch mal was zum "vermessen" hat :m


----------



## Algon (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Leicht, arretierbar und, da Kunststoff,
> abwischbar
> ..falls man doch mal was zum "vermessen" hat :m


oder diesen hier.
http://www.source-werbeartikel.com/Mini+Zollstock+weiss/XDP112003/
bekomme ich öffters als werbeschenk.#h

MfG Algon


----------



## Wobblerfan (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Uwe 1987 
Also , um Deine Rute und Rolle beneide ich Dich ! Wird auch meine nächste Anschaffung sein .  Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## Uwe1987 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Die *SportexKevPike*, ich fische die 3m Version, ist wirklich ein Klassiker unter den Hechtspinnruten.
> Seit Jahren mein ständiger Begleiter, saubere Verarbeitung,
> schneller, aufladbarer Blank, welcher sich wie kaum ein anderer hervorragend für die Spinnfischerei mit Kunstködern
> *(Achtung: Kein Gufi-Blank !)* eignet.
> ...



da ich fast ausschließlich mit wobblern "arbeite", habe ich sie hoffentlich gut ausgewählt. 
bei mir stellt sie allerdings schon die schwere hechtrute dar, ich unterteile (noch) nicht so fein und in so vielen abstufungen wie du  
(benutze zum "spaßigen" hechtangeln an den vereinsseen eine 2,4m speedmaster h. allerdings ist die länge eher nen kompromiss bedingt durch uferbewuchs usw...)  

@wobblerfan: 
also von der verarbeitung und von der haptik her kann ich die rute+rolle empfehlen. mal sehen, wie sie sich im praxistest beweisen. ich werde gleich im april die rolle mal mit an die ostsee nehmen um sie dort einem ersten härtetest zu unterziehen. man hört ja, dass die zaion probleme mit dem salzwasser haben soll - allerdings scheint der user "fehmarnangler" diese probleme nicht bestätigen zu können.


----------



## Slick (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Slick schrieb:


> Hab mir noch eine Ladung Jigs (Rund und Erie) circa 500 Stück bestellt mit noch paar Gummis.Hoffe kommt bald.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Sind jetzt da.Danke Raubfischspezialist(Thomas).
Der Hermes Paketlieferer hatte zu schleppen.

http://img833.*ih.us/img833/8529/bild0071f.jpg

http://img191.*ih.us/img191/5494/bild0072li.jpg

Cheers


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ach du sch..., na das sollte ja erst mal reichen


----------



## Algon (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

tuhst Du damit anfüttern? |supergri

MfG Algon


----------



## Slick (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> tuhst Du damit anfüttern? |supergri
> 
> MfG Algon



LoL

Ihr kennt das bestimmt selber,man kann nie genug haben.

Post wieder da gewessen |supergri

Mein 110 Liter Rucksack ist da von DAM,da macht das schleppen der Kunstköder Spaß.:m

Nen riesen Teil.

http://img407.*ih.us/img407/4792/bild0073.jpg

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/9782/bild0074l.jpg


----------



## zanderandi (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Den willst Du aber nicht tatsächlich zum Spinnangeln nehmen?
Oder hockst Du dich beim Spinnfischen wie die Karpfenangler ne ganze Woche ans Wasser? |supergri


----------



## Slick (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jap,hab auch eingesehen das der bisschen zu groß ist. 
Muss noch ein kleiner her.
Man kann nie wissen was man mit nimmt. #6


----------



## Der-Graf (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei der Art von Rucksack verstehe ich ja nie so ganz, warum da dann D.A.M. oder sonst irgendwas draufstehen "muss". *g* Habe vor Jahren mal nen baugleichen no-name-Rucksack gekauft und der hatte damals noch rein gar nix mit dem Angeln zu tun (war eher für Rock am Ring u.ä. gedacht^^). Zugegeben - so'n Schriftzug sieht immer gut aus, man muss ihn aber leider auch mitbezahlen bei gleichbleibender Qualität. Ich hoffe, in dem Fall hat sich's noch in Grenzen gehalten, weil die Sachen von D.A.M. in der Regel ja noch humane Preise haben. 


Achja - hab mir auch noch was neues gekauft:

http://img200.*ih.us/img200/1193/imag0424u.jpg

Nicht die Rolle, die ist "schon" seit ein paar Wochen in meinem Besitz - aber jetzt ist sie endlich auch mit Schnur befüllt. Hab ja nicht so wirklich Ahnung von Qualität und Empfehlung bisher, weshalb ich mich im Angelshop in Bonn mal ein bisschen beraten lassen habe. Zielgewässer Rhein, Zielfisch Raubfische incl Hecht, etc. Dabei heraus kam dann eine Schnur, deren Name ich (warum auch immer?!) leider wieder vergessen habe. Könnte eine Stroft gewesen sein.^^ Jedenfalls ist sie geflochten, dunkelgrün und 0,2mm dick (13,50€/100m, insg. 150m). Auf die Ersatzspule habe ich mir dann noch eine monofile Schnur aufziehen lassen, etwas dicker. Leider ist mir auch hier der Name entfallen.^^ So langsam juckts mich jedenfalls in den Fingern, die Sachen auch mal auszuprobieren, aber da muss ich mich leider noch bis zum 09.04. gedulden, bis ich hoffentlich die Fischerprüfung bestanden habe...


----------



## Leski (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Slick schrieb:


> Sind jetzt da.Danke Raubfischspezialist(Thomas).
> Der Hermes Paketlieferer hatte zu schleppen.
> 
> http://img833.*ih.us/img833/8529/bild0071f.jpg
> ...



|bigeyes|bigeyes boah da hat aber jemand viele Hänger,wenn man bedenkt das man nur mit einer Rute fischen kann und man manche abreist,dann müsserst dir die nächsten 2 Jahre keine Jigköpfe mehr kaufen..
Ich kenn da manche Angelläden die ham net so viele rumhängen...


----------



## e30Birdy (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Slick schrieb:


> Sind jetzt da.Danke Raubfischspezialist(Thomas).
> Der Hermes Paketlieferer hatte zu schleppen.
> 
> http://img833.*ih.us/img833/8529/bild0071f.jpg
> ...



Habe selber gerade 80 rundköpfe bestellt und wird die gleichen noch als standups zulegen, dazu noch 170 Bass Assassin =) Habe zwar schon um die 300-400 Kopyto/Mans gummis aber egal, man kann ja nie zu viel haben oder genug farben =)

Geiler einkauf


----------



## Besorger (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

darf man mal fragen wieviel geld du da gelassen hast   150euro ????


die top zander köder


----------



## e30Birdy (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jig Hacken 26 euro
Gummis 35 euro glaub ich lol, ebay glück machte es möglich =)
Revo STX mit PowerPro 66 euro auch ebay glück..


----------



## Slick (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir doch eine neu Tasche bestellt, die da http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120563789011&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

da der andere Rucksack schon etwas groß ist.

die müßten auch bald kommen:

Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin 2,70 m - WG 25-70g
Berkley Skeletor 2 Series One Spinrute 2,70m/ 7-28g
Penn Battle 4000 
Penn Battle 2000
DAM Gerätetasche Zubehörtasche groß 50x25x40 cm inkl. 7 Boxen

Angeln macht arm zumindest die Einkäufe.#q


----------



## Quick-Fish (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Slick im Lotto gewonnen oder woher kommt die plötzliche Kauflust? :q


----------



## Besorger (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

26 euronen für 500 jig köpfe???? du wills mich jetz auf den arm nehmen? ich glaube ich sollte dann mal mehr bei ebay schauen


----------



## paul hucho (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Besorger schrieb:


> darf man mal fragen wieviel geld du da gelassen hast   150euro ????
> 
> 
> die top zander köder





so, stell ich mir ne vernümpftige box vor :vik:


weiter so #6


----------



## Besorger (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hehe ja ich hab mir ja schon wieder 10 neue kaulis bestellt weil die auf die zander gehen  wie nen alki auf sein bier


----------



## Slick (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Slick schrieb:


> Sind jetzt da.Danke Raubfischspezialist(Thomas).
> Der Hermes Paketlieferer hatte zu schleppen.
> 
> http://img833.*ih.us/img833/8529/bild0071f.jpg
> ...



Ich hab 284 Euro für dieses Paket bezahlt.#6


----------



## Besorger (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heilige jungfrau maria XD da war ich mit 150nüssen ja total falsch  dann viel spaß beim feuern


----------



## Slick (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Preis der ist noch Top.#6

Ich hab mal den Fehler gemacht für eine Handvoll Jigköpfe 100 Euro zu bezahlen im Angelladen.Bei einem Preis von 60 Cent für einen Jigkopf 7g Gr.1 Rundkopf nach oben keine Grenzen.#q

Thx@Besorger


----------



## paul hucho (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Besorger schrieb:


> heilige jungfrau maria XD da war ich mit 150nüssen ja total falsch  dann viel spaß beim feuern





verfeuern


----------



## Slick (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So DAM Box da.:vik:

http://img524.*ih.us/img524/2756/bild0076e.jpg

http://img249.*ih.us/img249/8349/bild0077l.jpg

Cheers


----------



## Besorger (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mein gott


----------



## goolgetter (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na dann aber ran ans aufmunitionieren !

Viel Spaß mit den neuen Sachen.


----------



## Ronin (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@slick:

Ich freu mich auf weitere Bilder wenn du alle Gummis der Farbe nach sortiert in die Boxen gepackt hast - ebenso die Jigs... :q#6


----------



## The fishwhisperer (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Slick schrieb:


> So DAM Box da.:vik:
> 
> 
> http://img249.*ih.us/img249/8349/bild0077l.jpg
> ...


 
Hi,

so eine Box habe ich auch, ist TOP.
Nur ich suche was größeres, weil meine Boxen alle voll sind und ich noch Platz brauche.


----------



## senne (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Rene, dann schau mal zum Hornbach, da gibt es einen Kettler Träger mit 4 twisterresistenten Boxen. Kannst zwar nicht rumhängen, fürs Auto und  Boot ne geile Sache. 

Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich.

Grüßla, Senne.


----------



## Fabiasven (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich konnte es nicht lassen und hab mir Heute 2 Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA bestellt. Bilder folgen zusammen mit den neuen Ruten.


----------



## Besorger (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*







da meine alte schon gute dienste gebracht hatte, geht sie in rente.und die neue praktikantin kann zeigen was sie kann.


----------



## DropShotter (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Besorger schrieb:


> da meine alte schon gute dienste gebracht hatte, geht sie in rente.und die neue praktikantin kann zeigen was sie kann.



Welches Modell hast du dir gegönnt??

Gruß

DropShotter


----------



## Besorger (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fox RAGE jig 2,70 5-45wg


----------



## Hackersepp (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Besorger; Kannst du was über die Aktion der Rute sagen? Wie würdest du das echte WG einschätzen? DAnke!


----------



## Besorger (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

das kann ich dir denke ich erst morgen sagen,wenn sie nass geworden ist. dann schau morgen mal im tröt.foxrage ruten bei günstig kaufen. da geb ich es dann bekannt


----------



## Slick (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin

Endlich

Meine Skeletor Pro da. :vik:

Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin 2,70 m WG 25-70g

http://img341.*ih.us/img341/9492/bild0087w.jpg



http://img573.*ih.us/img573/8391/bild0086.jpg



und meine kleinere Spinntasche(Weste),die andere war nix. #q
Ich dachte am Anfang das die seitlichen Taschen stören,dem aber nicht so ist.

Behr Back Pack de Luxe

http://img706.*ih.us/img706/3143/bild0089n.jpg

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/2192/bild0090.jpg

Cheers


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Slick: Ist ja wahnsinn was du zurzeit alles kaufst  Aber super Sachen 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Slick (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> @Slick: Ist ja wahnsinn was du zurzeit alles kaufst  Aber super Sachen
> 
> Gruß Fabi




Habs bald.Hoffe ich zumindest.#q


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war eben auch mal beim Dealer des Vertrauens und hab mir gedacht, ich fange mal an, meine Ködersammlung ein kleines bisschen zu erweitern:

http://img209.*ih.us/img209/3100/imag0425i.jpg
Rapala Tail Dancer TD-7 Firetiger

http://img204.*ih.us/img204/2087/imag0426q.jpg
SPRO Powercatcher Minnow Red Head 7cm

http://img577.*ih.us/img577/552/imag0427.jpg
SPRO Powercatcher Plus Dopey-Crank 45 Black Craze


----------



## e30Birdy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Slick ich denke mir auch die rute in den WG zu holen für Zander aber bin mir noch nicht sicher und denke die Piketime kommt erst ins haus da die Revo Stx ein partner braucht


----------



## Slick (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So nächste Lieferung.#6

Berkley Series One Skeletor 2 Spin 2,70m 7-28g

http://img641.*ih.us/img641/4929/bild0094o.jpg

http://img834.*ih.us/img834/1986/bild0095y.jpg

Cheers


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Slick schrieb:


> So nächste Lieferung.#6
> 
> Berkley Series One Skeletor 2 Spin 2,70m 7-28g
> 
> ...



Was ist mit dir los? Bist ja richtig im Kauf rausch! Kenne auch viele Angler die viel einkaufen aber wenig fangen. Hoffe das man bei dir nicht nur Bilder von Angel Sachen sieht!


----------



## Besorger (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

slick  wenn de so weiter machst musste zuhause anbauen


----------



## Slick (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@badboy199

Fotos von meinen Fängen folgen.:q




Besorger schrieb:


> slick  wenn de so weiter machst musste zuhause anbauen



Ist jetzt schon knapp mit Fläche.#d
Keller ist voll Werkstatt.Es bleibt nur so ein kleiner Abstellraum.
Wenn ich einen Wohnraum als Lagerraum benutzen würde, wäre
meine Frau schon weg.#q


Cheers

p.s. Warum ich zur Zeit soviel kaufe?

Als ich 10-12 Jahre alt war, bin ich mal mit meinem Vater angeln gegangen und es hat mich voll in seinen Bann gezogen.Bis zu dem 30 Lebensjahr konnte ich diese verlangen Angeln zu gehen nicht ausleben.Es kam immer was dazwischen(Ausbildung,Arbeitswelt,Frauen<<<< :q) und jetzt hab ich einiges zu kompensieren.Das wird sich wohl mit der Zeit legen.Ich gehe zumindest davon aus.#h


----------



## Besorger (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

oh ne frau ist auch vorhanden  da du lebst ja gut  hehe. ja dann sehn wir ja wohl noch super sachen von dir


----------



## Quick-Fish (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> ne Frau



nene er schrieb Freu*en* :q, auch wenn mich nie eine vom Wasser fern halten könnte.


----------



## Besorger (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*







der besorger hat auch mal wieder gas gegeben auch wenn die 5,40 für die gummis weh tun  aber sie fangen ja


----------



## zxmonaco (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tottershads, gute Wahl


----------



## Besorger (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mal gucken was der kleiner so kann  der große überzeugt für den preis

bald auch mit echten fischoil wuhu XD


----------



## teddy- (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Besorger  hast du die sachen online bestellt wenn sagst du auch wo


----------



## Besorger (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

da mache ich ein geheimniss draus 









nein spaß. die hab ich bei www.germantackel.de gekauft aber online hat er sie leider nicht zumindest hab ich sie auf der seite nicht gesehen. ansonsten mal anrufen er is ganz cool drauf. aber nächstewoche kommen noch neue gufis  die sind auch der burner wenn nich sogar besser  ds werd ich es aber auch bekannt geben wenn du willst.


----------



## teddy- (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

danke kannst machen vor allem finde ich den preis ok


----------



## Besorger (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

was 5.40 is eig bissel viel für 3stk


----------



## Mr. B (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

www.germantackle.de

das sollte besser funktionieren!


----------



## Besorger (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hahah oh sorry  gut aufgepasst


----------



## teddy- (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich meinte die jigköpfe da ich grad im angelladen 1,29 bezahlen mußte pro stück


----------



## Besorger (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207969


gucks du in den tröt


----------



## Slick (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



teddy- schrieb:


> ich meinte die jigköpfe da ich grad im angelladen 1,29 bezahlen mußte pro stück



Ich habs auch schon hinter mir.

Auch eine gute Adresse. 

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/


----------



## Besorger (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jap oder bei ihm. dann kannman sich direkt 
http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/index.php?cat=c191_Hairy-Mary.html

die mitbestellen


----------



## teddy- (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja der laden ist wohl der glückliche der mein geld bekommt #6 hat ein gutes angebot


----------



## Magdeburger (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://img87.*ih.us/img87/6459/cimg0782y.jpg

Eine leistungsstarke Akkupumpe.

Nie wieder schwitzen beim Angelboot-Aufpumpen!


----------



## Fun Fisher (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mensch bei dem was hier alles gekauft wird muss man sich ja ärgern, dass man selber nicht Tckledealer ist.   

Aber wirklich nette Sachen die ihr gekauft habt, Leute, besonders Slick.


----------



## grazy04 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@_Magdeburger
schon getestet ? 
Wo hast Du die denn ergattert? 
_


----------



## Magdeburger (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> @_Magdeburger
> schon getestet ?
> Wo hast Du die denn ergattert?
> _



Ja, das Ding hat ordentlich Power, 500l/min bei 36mbar, die reine Akkulaufzeit beträgt ca. 18min im Dauerbetrieb, damit kann man einiges Aufpumpen/absaugen.

Hab ich gestern bei ebay gekauft, heute schon geliefert bekommen. Musst mal nach "Akku + pumpe" dort suchen. Hab ca. 35Euro bezahlt.


----------



## allrounder1988 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern kamm mein neues spielzeug für die neue Sasionan !!!
Sportex carat z 2,70 80g (71g-93g) toleranz!!

Fotos folgen noch !!!!

Habe noch ne skeletor series one! wenn jemand intresse hat !!
einfach ne pn schreiben !!


----------



## grazy04 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Ja, das Ding hat ordentlich Power, 500l/min bei 36mbar, die reine Akkulaufzeit beträgt ca. 18min im Dauerbetrieb, damit kann man einiges Aufpumpen/absaugen.
> 
> Hab ich gestern bei ebay gekauft, heute schon geliefert bekommen. Musst mal nach "Akku + pumpe" dort suchen. Hab ca. 35Euro bezahlt.



Danke


----------



## el-roberto (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir gestern aquf der grünen woche ne rozemeijer qualifier x-heavy spin in 2,70m und dazu noch nen fox raider dd wobbler in natural perch geschossen


----------



## angelpfeife (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



allrounder1988 schrieb:


> Gestern kamm mein neues spielzeug für die neue Sasionan !!!
> Sportex carat z 2,70 80g (71g-93g) toleranz!!
> 
> Fotos folgen noch !!!!
> ...


Wow, da muss sich aber einer sehr über die neue Rute freuen bei den ganzen Ausrufezeichen:q:m Nette Rute


----------



## Slick (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So mal paar Boxen gekauft.

Meine Schätze müssen ja irgendwo schlafen.:q

EuroPlus Sortierkasten,Cady XL,Cady L alle Weichmacher resistent. 

http://img69.*ih.us/img69/8631/bild0097.jpg




Cheers


----------



## ayron (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:q du bist ja abgederreht.....allein so ne box nimmt sich ja schon nen zwanziger#h


----------



## Kotzi (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Europlus sortierboxen habe ich auch für größere wobbler, einfach top!


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ab und an gibt es die Europlus Dinger auch bei Aldi. Hab für meine lächerliche 
5€ bezahlt. Im Baumarkt glaube ich was um die 12 oder Slick? Und das ist auch 
noch kein Geld wenn man mal die Preise im Angelladen betrachtet.

Ich transportiere damit meine Ostseepilker, also eine ziemliche Belastung  
Trotzdem halten die Teile das sehr gut aus und durch die Arretierungen geht 
auch der Deckel nicht ungewollt auf- klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Besorger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

slick auf der spur  







wft giga jig 2,70m 30-150wg für die waller 

und stint im kaulbarsch von www.mb-fishing.de


----------



## Kotzi (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Torsk 
Genau daher hab ich auch meine, oder eher gesagt meine Mutter der ich nach der entdeckung in unserem Keller glatt 2 entwenden musste.


----------



## Magdeburger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Besorger schrieb:


> slick auf der spur
> 
> wft giga jig 2,70m 30-150wg für die waller
> 
> und stint im kaulbarsch von www.mb-fishing.de



Eine Verpackung pro Gummifisch? |bigeyes


----------



## Slick (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

LoL@Besorger

Die EuroPlus kann ich auch ganz klar Empfehlen,haben eine Verriegelung sind hochwertig und aus Polypropylen und die Fächereinteilungen geben nochmals extra Stabilität(haben so ein Rastsystem).

Die EuroPlus für 11,99 Euro Toom Baumarkt

HORNBACH
Die Cady XL 19 Euro von 24 Euro runtergesetzt <<<<<<letzten 2 ergattert
Die Cady L für 3,5 Euro das Stück.

Die Preise sind okay,wenn man sie mit den Preisen im Angelladen vergleicht. #6


----------



## Besorger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja eine verpackung:S  versteh ich auch nich so ganz. muss ich mal dazu schreiben das ich nur 1brauch   man meine boxen sind viel zu voll


----------



## Kotzi (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jop , ich enter nächste Woche auch mal den Hornbach und hol mir den Caddy, meine Gufi Boxen sind eher gestopft als geordnet.


----------



## fischerking1986 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

erste ordentliche karpfen freilaufrolle( shimano baitrunner 8000d)
Nun fehlt nur nur noch ne monoschnur
empfehlungen bitte(angeln werd ich im main)

http://hsc-limburg.nl/catalog/images/shimano_baitrunner_8000d_large[1].jpg
:vik:


----------



## barschkönig (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute war ja Messe gewesen und da habe ich wieder zugeschlagen:


----------



## barschkönig (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da ist dabei:

1x Mika Bait Band Needle

1x Tigernüsse

1x Shadow Baits Sweet Corn

1x WF - Baits Passionfruit 24mm

1x Berkley Fresh Fruit One Boilies

1x 20 kilo Halibut Pellets von Selfmade Baits

1x B Richi Rig Wallet Deluxe

1x B Richi Cooler Boilie Bag.

Mehr infos zur Messe gibts im Trööt Carpmeeting Cottbus.


----------



## apostal86 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jetzt können die 4plays und Deviators gut schlafen!
Savage Gear 4Box System

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/957/1002914s.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Besorger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

will sich nich mal einer den fox rage tasche  hihi


----------



## bastiv (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## angelpfeife (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hammer Foto#6


----------



## carphunter1678 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Da ist dabei:
> 
> 
> 1x Berkley Fresh Fruit One Boilies
> ...


 

wenn du damit gefischt hast kannste mir dann sagen wie gut die fangen????


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hammer präsentiert


----------



## Gemini (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@bastiv

sehr schön präsentiert, meine Frau hat auch noch so Gestrüpp irgendwo stehen, 
jetzt weiss ich endlich wofür das gut sein kann!


----------



## bastiv (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gemini schrieb:


> @bastiv
> 
> sehr schön präsentiert, meine Frau hat auch noch so Gestrüpp irgendwo stehen,
> jetzt weiss ich endlich wofür das gut sein kann!


 

ja ja, die Frauen helfen einem wo Sie nur können :m





sogar bei der Einrichtung wird auf`s "Angel gerechte Wohnen" geachtet:q


----------



## thomsen3 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

das ist mal ne idee wenn einem raubfischangler mal ein presentblumenstraus oder so übergeben werden soll


----------



## Uwe1987 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

interressant abgelichtet, die wobbler. 

ist der vordere von rapala? der hintere müsste ja ein nils master invincible sein...


----------



## barschkönig (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> wenn du damit gefischt hast kannste mir dann sagen wie gut die fangen????


 

Jaa kann ich machen:m


----------



## bastiv (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



uwe1987 schrieb:


> ist der vordere von rapala? Der hintere müsste ja ein nils master invincible sein...


 


*nils master invincible 20cm und bomber b26a red head *


----------



## Besorger (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

zu meiner foxe rage steht was im günstig kaufen


----------



## The fishwhisperer (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

ich war auch mal wieder im Kaufrausch und konnte nicht anders :q:q:q.






weil, ich habe nicht mehr so viel Auswahl und die neue Saison steht bevor :q:q:q.


----------



## Slick (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine Penns da #h

http://img194.*ih.us/img194/2006/bild0099.jpg

das war es erstmal hab glaub ich alles. xD


----------



## Der-Graf (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach Einträgen von Slick traut man sich ja bald gar nicht mehr, selbst was zu posten... #6 Ich tu's trotzdem mal. Als Anfänger muss man ja seinen Köderbestand bis zur Angelprüfung schon mal erweitern, damit man nach dieser (Erfolg vorausgesetzt) auch direkt ans Wasser kann:

http://img51.*ih.us/img51/3677/imag0429.jpg
Mepps Agila 5 Bronze
&
Mepps Agila 5 Rot-Weiß

Dazu gabs dann noch ne Packung Flexonit Vorfächer...


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Klassiker #6


----------



## Leski (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mit denen fängste bestimmt was mein klassiker auf fast alle heimischen Räuber is der Neonrote,probier den mal aus. mit dem hab ich schon Waller,Forelle,Zander,Barsch,Rapfen und Hechte gefangen|bigeyes


----------



## Der-Graf (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Leski schrieb:


> Mit denen fängste bestimmt was mein klassiker auf fast alle heimischen Räuber is der Neonrote,probier den mal aus. mit dem hab ich schon Waller,Forelle,Zander,Barsch,Rapfen und Hechte gefangen|bigeyes



Hast die denn Bronze oder Rot-Weiß auch gewischt? Ist der Neonrote im Vergleich nach deiner Erfahrung nach fängiger? Hab mir gedacht, Bronze ist je der Klassiker schlechthin. Und Rot-Weiß dann noch als Signalfarbe...

PS: Wofür ist eigentlich die rote Plastik"hülse" auf dem Mittelteil des Drillings. Hat nämlich nur der Rot-Weiße Mepps. Ist das normal?


----------



## Bobster (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> PS: Wofür ist eigentlich die rote Plastik"hülse" auf dem Mittelteil des Drillings. Hat nämlich nur der Rot-Weiße Mepps. Ist das normal?


 
Bei dem roten Stück Schlauch auf dem Drillingshaken
handelt es sich ganz einfach nur um einen zusätzlichen,
optischen Reiz.
Ein "Bissverstärker" 

.....und normal ist hier gar nichts, schon gar nicht bei uns Anglern.
Willkommen im Anglerboard und bedenke, dieses Hobby
wird Dich so manchen €Euronen€ kosten.....
und das schon vor bestandener Prüfung :q


----------



## Der-Graf (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist mir jetzt schon klar...  Hab auch "schon" an die 150-200€ ausgegeben und noch laaaange nicht alles zusammen. Da fehlen sogar noch so elementare Dinge, wie Rutentasche, Kescher, Messer, etc... |kopfkrat


----------



## angelpfeife (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Hast die denn Bronze oder Rot-Weiß auch gewischt? Ist der Neonrote im Vergleich nach deiner Erfahrung nach fängiger? Hab mir gedacht, Bronze ist je der Klassiker schlechthin. Und Rot-Weiß dann noch als Signalfarbe...


Farbe vom Mepps ist eigentlich egal. Zumindest bei den normalen 3 Farben wie Gold, Silber und Kupfer. Ich nehm am liebsten den Goldenen. Keine Ahnung warum#c Wahrscheinlich (ok, ziemlich sicher) war mein erster auch Gold und so hab ichs beibehalten. Im Urlaub hab ich meinen letzten Goldenen abgerissen und dann 2 Wochen gezwungener Maßen mit Kupfer gefischt. Fängt genau so:m


----------



## TioZ (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also für Barsch sind die kupferfarbenen unschlagbar. Haben im Herbst an einem Gewässer mit 3 Männekiken gefischt.. 2 mit den ganz Blanken, ich mit dem kupferfarbenen und die eindeutig bessere Ausbeute hatte ich...2 Tage hintereinander. Am 3. Tag haben die Jungs dann "aufgerüstet", ab da war mein "Vorsprung durch Technik" wieder dahin.

An anderen Gewässern mags aber dann auch schon wieder anders aussehen.

Was ich aber an Spinnern wirklich hasse, ich kann veranstalten was ich will, nach einem Tag is die Schnur immer vollkommen verdrallt. Egal wie viele teure, billige, große, kleine oder wat weiß ich nicht noch alles für Wirbel ich vorschalte.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein Excenterblei vor`m Wirbel hilft ungemein.#6

Nebenbei sieht es auch noch so aus als wenn der Spinner das Blei jagt/verfolgt . . .:m


----------



## TioZ (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jut.. Danke

Schreit aber auch schon wieder nach Eigenbau.. 10 Gramm is das kleinste was ich so auf Anhieb finden kann. 
Aber 10 Gramm vor nem 1er oder 2er Mepps bei ner Wassertiefe von ca. 2 Metern versaut einem dann schon wieder die gewünschte, langsame Führung.

Mal schauen..

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für kleine Spinner reichen auch kleinere Excenter. Man kneife ein Stück von einem x-beliebigen Grundblei ab, klopfe es flach und klappe es in der Mitte zusammen, dazwischen genau im Knick die Schnur . . . fertig.

Dauert bloss zwei - drei Minuten.#6


----------



## Erik_D (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neuen Bomber.
Habe den ersten Drilling entfernt, so laufen die Wobbler noch besser und 3 Drillinge im Hechtrachen sind zuviel des Guten...ganz zu schweigen vom schwierigen Lösen.


----------



## Raubjäger (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Meine neuen Bomber.
> Habe den ersten Drilling entfernt, so laufen die Wobbler noch besser und 3 Drillinge im Hechtrachen sind zuviel des Guten...ganz zu schweigen vom schwierigen Lösen.



|good:
Sehe ich auch so mit den Drillingen:m


----------



## Breamhunter (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir auch mal was gegönnt  :q
An und Pfirsich machtse nen ganz geschmeidigen Eindruck :m


----------



## u-see fischer (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> Jut.. Danke
> 
> Schreit aber auch schon wieder nach Eigenbau.. 10 Gramm is das kleinste was ich so auf Anhieb finden kann.
> Aber 10 Gramm vor nem 1er oder 2er Mepps bei ner Wassertiefe von ca. 2 Metern versaut einem dann schon wieder die gewünschte, langsame Führung.
> ...



Wenn ich mit kleinen Mepps (Spinner) flach fischen möchte, knote ich den Wirbel an und schneide das kurze Ende so ab, dass ca. 1 cm bleibt. Darauf klemme ich ein Bleischrot, reduziert/vermindert die Drallgefahr.
Ansonsten mit Excenterblei vorm Wirbel oder Spinner.


----------



## Besorger (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die stella is ein traum <3


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute für 15 Tacken von nem Kumpel bekommen, weiß zwar noch nicht was ich damit anfange, werd sie erstmal restaurieren und dann mal schauen 
http://img130.*ih.us/img130/3416/ambassadeur1.jpg
http://img201.*ih.us/img201/9941/ambassadeur.jpg

Gruß Fabi


----------



## robdasilva (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute gekommen, neue Gummis für Waller.#c


----------



## jkc (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, 


Erik_D schrieb:


> Meine neuen Bomber.
> Habe den ersten Drilling entfernt, so laufen die Wobbler noch besser und 3 Drillinge im Hechtrachen sind zuviel des Guten...ganz zu schweigen vom schwierigen Lösen.



halte ich auch so, allerdings Habe ich den mittleren bei meinen entfernt.



robdasilva schrieb:


> Heute gekommen, neue Gummis für Waller.#c



Sieht gut aus! Was ist das denn?!

Grüße JK


----------



## robdasilva (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

das eine sind Aale und ein 3-Schwanz Twister, alles von Bulldozer. Genau die richtige Größe auf Waller.

Gruss


----------



## The fishwhisperer (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch mal was gegönnt :q
> An und Pfirsich machtse nen ganz geschmeidigen Eindruck :m
> Anhang anzeigen 154243


 
Fein, ich habe auch zwei Stück und bin super zufrieden damit #6.


----------



## apostal86 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach nur einem Tag ist die amerikanische Schönheit aus Bayern vom Rudi Heger eingetroffen. St. Croix Premier Musky Series 2.13m 1-3oz 2-teilig!!!! Aber seht selbst:

http://img521.*ih.us/img521/7273/24494088.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

[URL=http://img267.*ih.us/i/86261075.jpg/]http://img267.*ih.us/img267/593/86261075.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us[/URL]

http://img232.*ih.us/img232/5443/31731686.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img94.*ih.us/img94/3244/47244813.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img94.*ih.us/i/47244813.jpg/


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn die genauso heavy ausfällt wie meine Rute aus der Serie wirst mit dem kleinen 4play da nciht viel Spaß haben ^^


----------



## Hufi96 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Kork sieht wirklich super edel aus!


----------



## Magdeburger (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist das eine gebaute Rute?


----------



## apostal86 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Ist das eine gebaute Rute?



Die Rute stammt aus der Serienproduktion, ist aber sehr gut verarbeitet, wie man das von St. Croix kennt, der Kork gefällt mir auch. Wahr schon einmal auf der Messe Pferd u Jagd dieses Jahr in Hannover auf dem Stand von Uli Beyer kurz davor die zu kaufen und jetzt ist es soweit.

@Kochtoppangler: Bezüglich der Wurfeig. in Verbindung mit dem 4play in 46gr. kann ich noch keine Aussage machen.  welches Modell von st. croix hast du denn? mir is bekannt, dass die jungs gern mit dem WG etwas untertreiben aber die rute hat ne toleranz von 28-85gramm, das sollte doch machbar sein... Was mich auf jeden fall beim belastungstest beeindruckt hat ist die von der Spitze langsam in das Handteil übergehende aktion bei stetigem druck (also wie beim drill mit ner Esox-Mutti, wenn sie nach unten abtaucht). Das hab ich bei anderen jerkruten vermisst.da war die spitze zwar oft schön schnell, wenn dann aber mehr druck aufgebaut wurd, war dann ganz schnelll schluss, da blocken die günstigeren Blanks einfach, weil keine Reserve da is. Gute Reserven kennt man ja sonst nur von Sportex......aber die Opal Jerk wollt ich mir nich antun und die ältere Sportex-Jerke is ja ein pilkprügel |supergri


----------



## mika98 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Heute für 15 Tacken von nem Kumpel bekommen, weiß zwar noch nicht was ich damit anfange, werd sie erstmal restaurieren und dann mal schauen
> http://img130.*ih.us/img130/3416/ambassadeur1.jpg
> http://img201.*ih.us/img201/9941/ambassadeur.jpg
> 
> Naja,also zum schleppen würd ich sagen ist zihmlich gut geignetHab die auch mal gehabt.Aber zum Wurfangeln würd ich sie jetzt nicht benutzen.Heisst aber nicht das sie schlecht ist:m.


----------



## Fabiasven (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neue Kombo:
Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA und DAM Python Power Tip Spin 90 3,30m






DAM Python Power Tip Spin 90 3,30m






alle zusammen





die neuen Rutenablagen gleich dazu


----------



## bobbl (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie ist die Rute denn so?


----------



## Fabiasven (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bobbl schrieb:


> Wie ist die Rute denn so?



Ich finde sie hat ne gute Aktion. Doppelstegringe bis vorne, stabiler Spitzenring und für so ne lange Rute (bin sonst nur Ruten bis 2,70m gewöhnt) relativ leicht.

Für 45€ pro Stück kann man nicht meckern. Am besten vorher mal anschauen, hat ja jeder ne andere Meinung.


----------



## Gemini (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein netter Arbeitskollege aus Boston war für mich im Supermarkt einkaufen:

Terminator Spinnerbaits zu 2.48 USD und verschiedene Rapalas für 2.98 USD...





Shame on you, german supermarket!


----------



## kaizr (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gemini schrieb:


> Shame on you, german supermarket!



Da gehören min. 100000000000000 ! hinter.

Aber schöne Sachen.


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also ich hab mir auch ein paar schöne Sachen geleistet^^
Jackson real Jerk
Savage gear 4play lowrider
Hart Beard popper
Shirasu Man eater


----------



## weberei (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gemini schrieb:


> Ein netter Arbeitskollege aus Boston war für mich im Supermarkt einkaufen:
> 
> Terminator Spinnerbaits zu 2.48 USD und verschiedene Rapalas für 2.98 USD...
> 
> Shame on you, german supermarket!



Wenn ich das lese, freue ich mich schon, in den Sommerferien nach Texas fliegen zu dürfen :m Da wird erstmal das Taschengeld für Angelzeug auf den Kopf gehauen. Ob Wobbler, Spinnerbaits oder Rute und Rolle, ganz egal. Günstiger als hier wird es auf jeden Fall!

Um beim Thema zu bleiben: bei mir kam heute ein Päckchen vom Tackle-Dealer-Shop.de an, gefüllt mit kleinen 3cm Kopytos und Köpfen in passender Größe sowie 2 Chubbys. Habe zusammen mit fischdieb22 bestellt, Halbe-Halbe wird aufgeteilt (außer die Illex', die gehören ihm )
Die Kopytos sind ja echt verdammt süß, man kann sich garnicht vorstellen, wie klein 3cm tatsächlich sind... Das Blei am Jigkopf ist fast größer als der GuFi 






EDIT: Die Motoroil Farben sind alle 4 verschieden, sehen auf dem Bild leider aber gleich aus. Sind aber wie gesagt alle anders. Mal mehr grünlich, mal eher bräunlich...


----------



## Alex.k (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@weberei
Denke daran, ich glaube nur einen Gesamtwert von 400EU nach Deutschland darfst du einführen.
Zu deinen Gufis: Ich habe solche Gufis als ich etwas größeres bestellt habe, 5 Stück bekommen. Die sind echt sehr klein, solch kleinen Jigs hab ich noch nie gesehen. Habe gar keine Verwendung dafür, kullern irgendwo zu Hause rum.


----------



## Magdeburger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu Bestellungen aus den USA. Ich will mir Wobbler aus den Staaten über eBay bestellen. Wieviel Eurowert darf die Ware nochmal haben, damit nichts versteuert wird beim Zoll? Waren das nicht sogar nur 22,-?


----------



## Alex.k (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Magdeburger
Ich glaube schon, wird um die drehe kosten, habe mir mal Schnur bestellt aus USA. 
Oder ist die Frage auf meine 400EU bezogen?


----------



## Magdeburger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nein, geht nicht um 400 Euro. Es geht um diesen Betrag, für den man unversteuert einführen kann.


----------



## Alex.k (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wird schon um die 20 EU liegen, da ich mir Schnur für 19EU gekauft habe ohne Zollgebühren zahlen zu müssen. Kannst aber gerne bei Zoll.de nachlesen.


----------



## Magdeburger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Wird schon um die 20 EU liegen, da ich mir Schnur für 19EU gekauft habe ohne Zollgebühren zahlen zu müssen. Kannst aber gerne bei Zoll.de nachlesen.



Hab ich auch gerade. Ne PowerPro. Auch bei scissorTail's?


----------



## Gemini (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geringwertige Sendungen bis 22.00€ sind von zollamtlicher Behandlung befreit.

Und ja, die schauen auch nach so Popelsendungen, mein Päckchen von heute morgen wurde geöffnet...


----------



## Alex.k (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Magdeburger
Ich hoffe nicht in rot?


----------



## Magdeburger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

moosgrün und nix anderes |supergri


----------



## Stauvie (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Aber bedenken: Auch Versandkosten werden mitberechnet


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Stauvie schrieb:


> Aber bedenken: Auch Versandkosten werden mitberechnet



Wie kommst Du denn auf das schmale Brett? |kopfkrat


----------



## Stauvie (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann erzähl mal, wie das denn sonst ist?

Soweit ich weiß, werden vom Zoll bei der Einfuhr z.b. aus den Staaten, die Versandkosten mitversteuert und verzollt.


----------



## Philla (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Berkley Skeletor II 
+ Iron CLaw Vertica NX 

sind bestellt  :l


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Stauvie
http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steu..._berichtigungen/c0_bef_vers_kosten/index.html unter *Postverkehr*


----------



## Slick (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wieso den nicht Rot?

Ich hab mir die PP in 10 lbs bestellt in Rot da kein Gelb mehr da war
und die PP in 8 lbs in gelb je 275m.


Der Preis lag so bei 21,5-22 Euro.


----------



## apostal86 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab die auch in rot als 23er zum schleppen u jerken, keine Beanstandung.......


----------



## Stauvie (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Torsk:

Du meinst sicherlich die nichtgewerblichen Wareneinfuhren.

Wenn du jetzt noch eine genaue Definition dafür hättest?

Ich hab schon von einigen Beispielen gehört/gelesen, bei denen Versandkosten mitberechnet wurden.


----------



## mika98 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tacklefreak schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir auch ein paar schöne Sachen geleistet^^
> Jackson real Jerk
> Savage gear 4play lowrider
> Hart Beard popper
> Shirasu Man eater


 Moin,welches Design hat denn der Realjerk?


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Stauvie schrieb:


> @Torsk:
> 
> Du meinst sicherlich die nichtgewerblichen Wareneinfuhren.
> 
> ...



"Gewerbe ist grundsätzlich jede wirtschaftliche Tätigkeit, die auf eigene Rechnung, eigene Verantwortung und auf Dauer *mit der Absicht zur Gewinnerzielung* betrieben wird."
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gewerblich



Stauvie schrieb:


> Ich hab schon von einigen Beispielen gehört/gelesen, bei denen Versandkosten mitberechnet wurden.


Die Zollbearbeiter sind auch nur Menschen, die Fehler machen.

Die Versand/Versicherungskosten müssen natürlich ausgewiesen sein, das ist aber i.d.R. bei jedem Ebaykauf so, da Warenschulden Holschulden sind und man als Käufer normalerweise die Zeche zahlt.

Ich hoffe das hilft erst mal, ansonsten lass uns hier weiter schnacken,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83013

da wir hier ziemlich OT sind.


----------



## teddy- (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mann mann mann ich warte und warte hermes läst sich aber auch zeit 3 tage fährt mein paket schon durch deutschland #q


----------



## Norge Fan (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



teddy- schrieb:


> mann mann mann ich warte und warte hermes läst sich aber auch zeit 3 tage fährt mein paket schon durch deutschland #q


 
Da haben wir beide das gleiche Problem  :m.


----------



## teddy- (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die haben auch kein mitleid die jungs


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hermes ist mit Abstand der langsamste Paketdienst . . .


----------



## teddy- (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

das stimmt gls und dhl schaffen das in der hälfte der zeit


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@mika98
der is in super trout 
sieht richtig gut aus muss man schon sagen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal wieder jemand der auf Jackson reingefallen ist...Leute die Dinger gibts ab 8 Euro von River2Sea oder sonstigen wenn man bisschen sucht.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## mika98 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Leute,hab mir heute die Balzer Tessa 3250fx bestellt.Ist leider noch nich da aber für die,die sie trotzdem sehen wollen ist hier ein nützlicher link ;-) http://www.google.de einfach unter shopping oder bilder suchen.


----------



## GuidoOo (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute 

http://img64.*ih.us/img64/4927/p1060806r.jpg
http://img444.*ih.us/img444/1936/p1060809o.jpg


----------



## Norge Fan (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ GuidoOo  

Bei dir gibt es anscheinend nur kleine oder grosse Gummis .   
So ne grossen " Twister" such ich auch noch,gibt es die auch ohne abgeflachte Seite.....also rund wie ein normaler Twister???????????????????


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Renè

Sowas? (ganz runter scrollen)
http://www.yetis-angelshop.de/Makks-Twister-Octopus:::13.html


----------



## Norge Fan (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Renè
> 
> Sowas? (ganz runter scrollen)
> http://www.yetis-angelshop.de/Makks-Twister-Octopus:::13.html


 
Genau sowas :m.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fein #6


----------



## teddy- (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

juhu hermes hat es endlich geschaft :vik:


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Mal wieder jemand der auf Jackson reingefallen ist...Leute die Dinger gibts ab 8 Euro von River2Sea oder sonstigen wenn man bisschen sucht.
> 
> Gruß Fabi


 
ja und??
ich hab den im Laden gesehen und nur gedacht: Nimmst ihn mal mit, mal schauen ob der fängt. 
da werd ich jetzt nicht im i-net nach dem gleichen nur von ner anderen Firma suchen.
Außerdem hab ich ihn für 9€ gekauft.
Kein großer unterschied oder??|kopfkrat


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für 9€? Dann ist das aber n Schnäppchen, sind normal unter 15 Tacken nicht zu kriegen.


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja war Vereinsmitglieder-rabatt


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

R2S gibt es teilweise ab 4,5 je nach Modell...


----------



## barschhunter1 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

neues tackle für den ul-bereich:vik:
rute: Mitchell privilege ul 2 spin 1.80m und 1-5wg
rolle: Shimano exage 1000fc
schnur: dega 0,175

sieht zusammen echt spitze aus:l jetzt brauch das eis nur noch tauen und die forellen sowie barsche können kommen!!


----------



## Algon (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



barschhunter1 schrieb:


> neues tackle für den ul-bereich:vik:
> rute: Mitchell privilege ul 2 spin 1.80m und 1-5wg
> rolle: Shimano exage 1000fc
> schnur: dega 0,175
> ...


 
da ist die Schnur ja dicker als der Stock :q


----------



## barschhunter1 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> da ist die Schnur ja dicker als der Stock :q


 
wie meinst du das? eine rund 18er finde ich eigentlich relativ angemessen oder was fischt ihr denn so?


----------



## Barsch06 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Täte Dir zu einer 0,08 oder 0,10 raten #6.


----------



## west1 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Barsch06 schrieb:


> Täte Dir zu einer 0,08 oder 0,10 raten #6.



Zum Stippen ja! |supergri

Ne 18 er Mono ist zum Barsch- und Forellenangeln sicher nicht zu dick.


----------



## barschhunter1 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

kann man auch wenn es ul spinnfischen ist überhaupt mit einer 0,08er mono was ausrichten?


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

kommt drauf an gegen was, meistens aber schon. Wobei ich mir das zu gerne ansehen wollen würde wie man einne 60er Hecht an der genannten Kombo mit einer 0,08er Mono ausdrillt :q


----------



## riecken (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

MIt viel geduld geht es...|supergri|supergri


----------



## GuidoOo (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Barsch06 schrieb:


> Täte Dir zu einer 0,08 oder 0,10 raten #6.



Barsch06 redet von geflecht, ihr von Mono, da ist der Fehler


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

achso, nix UL sondern Tau gegen wirklich feine Mono tauschen, oke...


----------



## Barsch06 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Klar red ich vom geflecht, was anders kommt bei mir nicht drauf, kann diesen Gummibandeffekt nicht leiden, lieber 0,5m FC vorschalten wenn nötig.


----------



## barschhunter1 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hatte es zuvor auch erst mit dünnem geflecht am bach versucht konnte aber auf entfernungen von weniger als 15m (hier gibt es kaum den gummibandeffekt) keinen vorteil darin sehen also gleich auf meine leichte hechtrute wieder umgespult. finde sogar das ich mit der  mono fast etwas mehr gefühl zum köder habe, was für größere entfernungen sicher nicht  so ist!


----------



## apostal86 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich würd sagen genug OT oder? Sonst müssen die Admins wieder so viel aufräumen und das wolln wa ja nich...


----------



## Algon (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



barschhunter1 schrieb:


> wie meinst du das? eine rund 18er finde ich eigentlich relativ angemessen oder was fischt ihr denn so?


 
bei der kombo, 0,12er mono, oder willste damit Hechte angeln?


----------



## barschhunter1 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Algon schrieb:


> bei der kombo, 0,12er mono, oder willste damit Hechte angeln?


hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor wäre mit der kombo aber sicher ein hammer drill:q
aber jetzt mal ehrlich es gibt (fast) immer eine dünnere, leichtere und sicherlich bessere Rute, Rolle oder wie in dem fall schnur. Ich finde aber man muss auch mal auf sein "Bauchgefühl" hören und das sagt mir das eine 12er mono! (will nicht wieder eine verwechslung:q) eine nummer zu dünn für mich wäre, aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen|rolleyes


----------



## Algon (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



barschhunter1 schrieb:


> "Bauchgefühl" hören und das sagt mir das eine 12er mono! (will nicht wieder eine verwechslung:q) eine nummer zu dünn für mich wäre, aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen|rolleyes


0,12 gamakatsu g-line Super 2,3kg.
Und Wieviel hat Deine 0,175 ?
Du hast eine 5g Combo, was willste denn damit rauspelzen?

MfG Algon


----------



## barschhunter1 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die dega centron trägt 3,2 kg bei 0,175 und bei mir beißen auf wobbler zwischen 3-5cm so 35er barsche und 45er Refos da gehts mit der kombo schon mächtig ab!


----------



## Gemini (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Finde die 0.175er *MONO* absolut passend. 
Drunter würde ich nicht gehen, mit 12er |kopfkrat hätte ich selbst beim ultraleichten Spinnangeln kein gutes Gefühl.

Zum Thema, es gab am Wochenende einen Schwung 16er Kopytos, die Teile gehen fast schneller durch als meine Kippen...


----------



## Wobblerfan (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tach Leute ! Hat zwar nicht was mit Angeln zu tun , aber mit Fischen schon  . Bei dem Kaffeebecher konnte ich beim Wochenendeinkauf nicht widerstehen |supergri  Gruß  Wf  #h


----------



## barschhunter1 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nicht schlecht habe mir auch eine der "art" zugelegt
http://www.spassworld.de/Tassen/Shooter/Flachm/Tassen/Bester-Angler-der-Welt::1409.html


----------



## Mendener (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach dem ich mir vor einigen Wochen 2 BBz-1 Baby Shads zugelegt hatte und die für verdammt klein hielt, fand ich im Netz noch kleiner Swimbaits :q ... und heute hatte ich Post #v

Hier im Vergleich zu den BBZ-1 Baby Shads:

http://img151.*ih.us/img151/1648/p1040313j.jpg​ 
Und hier alleine:

http://img836.*ih.us/img836/8528/p1040311t.jpg​ 
Izumi - Shad Alive 50mm - 2,8g

#h


----------



## Magdeburger (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mendener: nun spann uns nicht auf die Folter!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geil#6
Wo hast denn die her ??


----------



## flasha (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Japan-Wobbler/Swimbait/IZUMI-Shad-Alive-Slow-Sinking-50-mm::1130.html


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei 5 cm 2 Drillinge??


----------



## Pit der Barsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Super Teile #6
Aber auch super#t Preise


----------



## Colophonius (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Bei 5 cm 2 Drillinge??



hat auch jeder Rapala zB


----------



## Hackersepp (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

DIe izumis schauen ja wirklich sehr schön aus ; ) 

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo es die Izumi Wobbler mit Tauchschaufel gibt ?

=> siehe Video...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xft32DlzXN8


----------



## iltis05 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jo ein paar neue sachen,die die Tage angekommen sind






















Gruß
iltis


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist mir klar das das jeder Rapala hat, aber wie man anhand der BBZ-1 sieht reicht einer auch....Wollte damit nur sagen das ich das bei so kleinen Ködern meißt übertrieben finde.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## DropShotter (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neue Combo:

Sportex Opal Twitch & Penn Battle 3000 mit 10er Berkley Whiplash Crystal!

Ob die Battle nun zu der Rute passt, dass weiss ich noch nicht genau! Könnte etwas zu schwer für die Rute sein!

Gruß

DS


----------



## Mendener (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Bei 5 cm 2 Drillinge??



Mit Bezug auf die Izumi - Shad Alive 50mm:

Der hintere ist kein Drilling, sondern ein Zwillingshaken. Macht das ganze etwas besser ;-)

Den Preis finde ich übrigens ok. Da werde in Deutschland viel höhere Preise für Kunstköder verlangt. Ich konnte den Köder jedoch noch nicht testen, was natürlich ausschlaggebend für den Preis ist.


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war nu 4 Tage in Barcelona, aber das wäre ohne Angelladen nicht gegangen:q.


Also 3 neue Wobbler gekooft:

1x Yozuri Crystal Minnow

1x Yozuri Pin's Minnow

1x Yokuzuna Flamingo 70


Kennt den Flamingo jemand?

Sieht einfach mal richtig gut aus, auch von der Qualität und das bei 4 Möpsen?!

Konnte nichts im Netz finden.



Gruß,


Jan Peter


----------



## Case (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich konnte nicht anders

Es ist schön, Legenden fischen zu dürfen.:l

Twin-Power 2500XTR. 

Case


----------



## Uwe1987 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DropShotter schrieb:


> Meine neue Combo:
> 
> Sportex Opal Twitch ...




wenn erste erfahrungen mit der rute gemacht worden sind, dann bitte davon berichten!
danke.


----------



## Bobster (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DropShotter schrieb:


> Meine neue Combo:
> 
> Sportex Opal Twitch


 

...an einem Erfahrungsbericht würde ich auch interessiert sein.|wavey:


----------



## DropShotter (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey Uwe1987 und Bobster!

Vielleicht kann ich euch Sonntag schon mal einen ersten Praxis-Eindruck schildern! Werde mit Goolgetter vielleicht auf die Trebel!

Optischer Eindruck ist top! Top-Verarbeitung und sehr sehr leicht!

Schöne Grüße

Der DS


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heut Mittag ist entlich meine Exceller Pluss 2500E gekommen. Hab sie für 59 Tacken geschossen und dachte mir für den Preis kann ich relativ wenig falsch machen, wollt mir eigentlich die Rarenium holen, hab dann das Angebot gesehn und zugeschlagen.
Gefischt wird sie an ner Mitchel Elite Spin. Damit wär meine Etwas schwere Twitch- und Topwater Combo perfekt. 
Ist meine Schnäppchen Combo, die Rute hab ich für 45 Tacken geschossen.

Noch ne PP drauf und dann ma schaun wie sich das "billig" Zeug so fischen lässt :q

http://img638.*ih.us/img638/2472/excellerplus.gif

http://img812.*ih.us/img812/7817/comboc.gif

Gruß Fabi


----------



## grazy04 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so, hier mal ein Blick auf mein Barschfutter was die letzten 2-3 Monate hier so abgegeben wurde:


http://img88.*ih.us/img88/8025/barschfutter2.jpg

http://img132.*ih.us/img132/5851/barschfutter1.jpg


----------



## angelpfeife (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Heut Mittag ist entlich meine Exceller Pluss 2500E gekommen. Hab sie für 59 Tacken geschossen und dachte mir für den Preis kann ich relativ wenig falsch machen, wollt mir eigentlich die Rarenium holen, hab dann das Angebot gesehn und zugeschlagen.
> Gefischt wird sie an ner Mitchel Elite Spin. Damit wär meine Etwas schwere Twitch- und Topwater Combo perfekt.
> Ist meine Schnäppchen Combo, die Rute hab ich für 45 Tacken geschossen.
> 
> ...


Wenn das die 50gr Elite Spin ist und du ne .15er PP drauf machst hast du genau meine Gufi/Twitch Kombo Hab die Rolle schon ein und die Rute schon 2 Jahre im einsatz und bin damit restlos glücklich#6


----------



## FehmarnAngler (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Heut Mittag ist entlich meine Exceller Pluss 2500E gekommen. Hab sie für 59 Tacken geschossen und dachte mir für den Preis kann ich relativ wenig falsch machen, wollt mir eigentlich die Rarenium holen, hab dann das Angebot gesehn und zugeschlagen.
> Gefischt wird sie an ner Mitchel Elite Spin. Damit wär meine Etwas schwere Twitch- und Topwater Combo perfekt.
> Ist meine Schnäppchen Combo, die Rute hab ich für 45 Tacken geschossen.
> 
> ...


 


Geile Combo! #6
Ich würde mir so gerne mal die leichteste der Elite Spin Ruten holen, aber die würde hier wohl doch mehr rumstauben, auch wenn sie mir so gefällt :c


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jau die 15er Power Pro in Moosgrün kommt drauf  Zurzeit auch im Angebot 200 Meter für 19 €. War dann glaub ich meine günstigeste Combo alles in allem. 
Ist die 50 g Ausführung.

Bin am überlegen mir noch die 32 Gramm Rute zu holen, ich denk ich werd mit den Pointern 100 und so sachen da nicht soviel Spaß mit haben...oder hast schonmal was in der Gewichtsklasse damit gefischt?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## angelpfeife (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zugegeben, ich hab die Rute schon für so ziemlich alles Missbraucht|uhoh: Vom 61er SQ bis zum 50gr Wobbler. Geht natürlich beides aber Spaß macht es nicht mehr wirklich. Als optimal würde ich den 110er Arnaud bezeichnen, aber das ist ja bekanntlich alles geschmackssache.Musst du wohl selber ausprobieren... (ich weiß, bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage gar nicht so einfach#h)


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja das ist das Problem  Naja ansonsten hol ich mir im Frühling noch ne leichtere Twitche aber dann mit Baitcaster drauf.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So heute kommen aber auch alle Bestellungen  Hab bei nem Kumpel die Fin-S-Fish mitbestellt, angeregt durch den Fangerfolg von nem Bekannten. Mal schaun was die in der neuen Saison so bringen 

http://img197.*ih.us/img197/2301/baits.gif

Gruß Fabi


----------



## kaizr (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir von der Exceler Plus 2500E auch direkt 2 geholt. Preis/Leistung ist unschlagbar.


----------



## joey96 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heute auf der jagd und hund beim topwaterstand den dreamcatcher honey bee erstanden irgendwie spinnt das hochladeteil...http://www.topwater-productions.de/store/produkt/15


----------



## Norge Fan (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



joey96 schrieb:


> heute auf der jagd und hund beim topwaterstand den dreamcatcher honey bee erstanden irgendwie spinnt das hochladeteil...http://www.topwater-productions.de/store/produkt/15


 
Geile Teile sind das #6,da muss ich auch noch mal zuschlagen .


----------



## Zanderangler1979 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir 2 neue Shimano Zanderruten und die dazu passenden Angelrollen von Shimano gekauft! Nächste Woche kaufe ich mir eine schöne Twinpower! 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## mika98 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Zanderangler1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir 2 neue Shimano Zanderruten und die dazu passenden Angelrollen von Shimano gekauft! Nächste Woche kaufe ich mir eine schöne Twinpower!
> 
> Gruß
> Patrick


 
Moin,welche Rollen und welche Ruten hast du dir den genau zugelegt?


----------



## Alex.k (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

_@grazy04_
Ganz unten in der Mitte, was für Gummis sind denn das?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Relax Kopyto #6


----------



## joey96 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hier


----------



## Buxte (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Alex.k schrieb:


> _@grazy04_
> Ganz unten in der Mitte, was für Gummis sind denn das?



Die Zebra Teile von den Kopytos habe ich mir auch mal über Ebay besorgt, hatten eine merkwürdige Gummimischung, ich hatte den Verdacht das es Fälschungen waren|uhoh:


----------



## Buxte (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe nach langem Suchen nun endlich MEINEN Perfekten Zanderstab für die nächsten Jahre gefunden.

Hatte im Laden meine Rolle ran geschraubt und ich wußte sofort, sie ist es:lschöne Spitzenaktion, Pfeilschnell,Super Leitfähigkeit,passendes rückrat, Ultra Leicht und dazu noch sehr gut verarbeitet

*Gamakatsu Anessa 90H* mit meiner Stradic Ci4 3000

Die Kombo hat damit ein Gesamtgewicht von 365g!!!

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/5890/dsc02446f.jpg


----------



## kaizr (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Netto Combo. Viel Spaß damit.

Würd mich dann mal interessieren ob die Rute auch kleine Köpfe weit katapultiert.

20-80g ist ja n weites Spektrum


----------



## maxe-hh (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

uiiiiiii buxte, sehr schick.
die möchte ich an der elbe bitte mal probefischen.
sieht sehr gut aus #6


----------



## GuidoOo (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> So heute kommen aber auch alle Bestellungen  Hab bei nem Kumpel die Fin-S-Fish mitbestellt, angeregt durch den Fangerfolg von nem Bekannten. Mal schaun was die in der neuen Saison so bringen
> 
> Gruß Fabi


Du kannst ruhig meinen Namen sagen!

@ All...Die lange Schlechtwetterphase löst wohl gerade wieder einen kleinen Kaufrausch bei euch aus, was?
Geile Sachen! :l


----------



## Buxte (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



maxe-hh schrieb:


> uiiiiiii buxte, sehr schick.
> die möchte ich an der elbe bitte mal probefischen.
> sieht sehr gut aus #6



Du weißt ja wie oft und wie lange ich an der Elbe stehen werde. Da wollte ich schon was passendes haben:l

Dafür habe ich keine Karpfenrute


----------



## maxe-hh (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

waaaaaas, keine karpfenrute
WIE KANNST DU NUR?

ne, bei der belastung die sie ausgesetzt wird und die dauer ist was ordentliches schon von nöten #6


----------



## grazy04 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Buxte schrieb:


> Die Zebra Teile von den Kopytos habe ich mir auch mal über Ebay besorgt, hatten eine merkwürdige Gummimischung, ich hatte den Verdacht das es Fälschungen waren|uhoh:



jop, sind die Zebras

die sind von Camo.... die Mischung ist die selbe wie die größeren. In Motoroil erscheinen sie aber härter, warum keine Ahnung


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Okey Guido hat mich überzeugt die ma zu testen  Wusste ja nicht ob du das willst 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Alex.k (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Buxte schrieb:


> Die Zebra Teile von den Kopytos habe ich mir auch mal über Ebay besorgt, hatten eine merkwürdige Gummimischung, ich hatte den Verdacht das es Fälschungen waren|uhoh:


Hmm, ich denke auch eine Fälschung, habe noch nie so eine Farbe von Kopyto gesehen.
Wenn sie vergleichbar laufen, ist es schnuppe, Fälschung hin, her... :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> habe mal mein Kontingent an Gummischwänzen aufgestockt.



Das könnte so auch in anderen Foren stehen |bigeyes :vik:


Von welchem Hersteller sind denn die großen weißen Teile?


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Alles klar danke #6

Hab mir gestern übrigens auch einen großen Gummischwanz geschossen,
sollte doch die eine oder andere Hechtdame reizen das Teil


----------



## Doc Plato (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern übrigens auch einen großen Gummischwanz geschossen




Und? Fühlt er sich gut an? 

FERKELFAHNDER!!!! WO BISTE?


----------



## jkc (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auch schön:vik:, frag mal Guidoo und Co. ich glaub die könnten Dir zu dem Köder ne kleine Geschichte erzählen.

Für mich ist das Ding leider etwas zu groß, oder eher zu schwer, denn wer prügelt schon gerne den ganzen Tag, knappe 300g durch die Gegend.

Grüße JK


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Und? Fühlt er sich gut an?
> 
> FERKELFAHNDER!!!! WO BISTE?



Den hab ich in den Mod-Keller gesperrt |supergri
Aber zu Deiner Frage, er ist gut gerippt :k

@ jkc

Ich schlepp die Dinger, bzw lass die beim Driftfischen hinterher segeln, werfen ist mir auch zu dolle.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Den hab ich in den Mod-Keller gesperrt |supergri
> Aber zu Deiner Frage, er ist gut *gerippt *:k




"geädert" heisst das !!!


----------



## Meteraal (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Einmal unverhoffterweise bei Moritz gewesen...


----------



## Nolfravel (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habs getan, ich hab mir wat von Daiwa gekauft:q:q.

Als Anti-Daiwa und Pro-Shimano Mensch und das war eigentlich gar nicht soo schwer:q.


Keitech Shad Impact 4"

Keitech Hog Impact 4"

Stroft FC 2 30er ( Rapfenangelnn und damit mir nicht immer alles beim C-Rig abreißt, sodnern nur der Haken der am 25er Sroft FC 2 hängt)

Gamakatsu Worm Offset EWG 1/0

Okuma Einhänger in der Größe 10

Illex Squirrel 61 SP in Wakasagi

Daiwa Tournament Baby Crank in Platinum Gold



Alles in allem mal wieder ein bisschen Barschfutter und dieses Mal ein bisschen größer als sonst.



Gruß,


Jan Peter


----------



## murph (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Meteraal schrieb:


> Einmal unverhoffterweise bei Moritz gewesen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 154795




Du warst bei Moritz und hast es geschafft dich so zu beherrschen? Mein allergrößten Respekt dafür. Ich schaffe es nie da unter 200 Euro raus zu gehen |bigeyes


----------



## Meteraal (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ murph

Ja es war schon schwierig. Ich habe mir in jüngster Vergangenheit aber schon ein Zelt, Bissanzeiger, Gaskocher und einen Karpfenkescher gekauft. Außerdem habe ich mir letztes Wochenende mein erstes Auto gekauft und das ist natürlich als Schüler auch eine riesige Investition! Die Fahrt nach Moritz diente allein dazu, ein Gefühl für das Auto zu bekommen, der kleine Einkauf war das Sahnehäubchen!:vik: 

Ansonsten ist bei mir so ein Einkauf bei Moritz auch teurer...


----------



## Magdeburger (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie jedes Jahr für die kommende Saison:

Neue PowerPro in Moosgrün aus den Staaten.

http://img98.*ih.us/img98/1751/cimg0796g.jpg

270m für 20,- sind immer unschlagbar. :-D


----------



## archie01 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Meteraal schrieb:


> Einmal unverhoffterweise bei Moritz gewesen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 154795




Hallo
Ich auch #6 , obwohl das Meiste schon weg war , gab`s noch einiges zu holen....
Daran haben sich die Meisten wohl nicht getraut - ich wohl.... :vik: So was hätte ich mir niemals zum regulären Preis gegönnt , jetzt hab ich sogar ein Päärchen zum Abgeben.

Gruß
Archie


PS  Bei einer Basia fehlt die Spule , muß ich noch nachkaufen...


----------



## Fabiasven (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen


----------



## teddy- (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hallo 

kann mir jemand sagen mit mit welchem verein gerlinger versendet

gruß stephan


----------



## marlin2304 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute habe ich die neue Gufirute für meine Frau geliefert bekommen.
Geiles Teil!


----------



## Magdeburger (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Heute habe ich die neue Gufirute für meine Frau geliefert bekommen.
> Geiles Teil!



Bah, du Ferkel. Ich musste 2 mal lesen. |supergri


----------



## grazy04 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



teddy- schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen mit mit welchem verein gerlinger versendet
> 
> gruß stephan



DHL Paketversand


----------



## weserwaller (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Lauf der Rolle ist grade noch so akzeptabel zu dem OVP hätt ich sie sicherlich nicht gekauft.

Die Team Cormoran Wobbler jedoch sind für das Geld echt Wahnsinn.....


----------



## Bobster (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Die Team Cormoran Wobbler jedoch sind für das Geld echt Wahnsinn.....


 

Dem kann ich vollsten zustimmen.
Es ist schon sehr lange her, das ich in Bezug
auf Leistung, Qualität und Performance 'solch ein Produkt in den Händen und am Wasser hatte.
Ich denke, das Produkt wird dieses Jahr 
mächtig absahnen 

Aber mal ganz naiv gefragt, da ist Cormoran doch nicht selber drauf gekommen, das hat doch sicherlich mit eine
Über-oder B-Produktion von DIAWA zu tun.....:q


----------



## weserwaller (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe letzten schon einen ganzen Schwung gekauft und bei der Gelegenheit gleich noch mal welche mitgeordert von den 6 noch nachgelifert werden. 
Bei einigen Modellen sind die Augen sowas von aufwenig an den Wobbler angepasst im Bezug auf die Farbgebung, dass ich mich frage wo die Berechtigung für einen 30€ Wobbler liegt.
Der Lauf ist ebenfalls spitze zumindest bei den den bis jetzt von mir gefischten Teilen.


----------



## Leski (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Bah, du Ferkel. Ich musste 2 mal lesen. |supergri



Hab ich mir ez auch dacht:q


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Soooo mies find ich die Rolle gar nicht, für 60 € (falls du sie da gekauft hast wie ich auch) machste sicherlich nix falsch.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## ali-angler (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir grad die Panasonic HDC SD707 gekauft. Demnächst gibts Videos statt Bilder


----------



## weserwaller (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Soooo mies find ich die Rolle gar nicht, für 60 € (falls du sie da gekauft hast wie ich auch) machste sicherlich nix falsch.
> 
> Gruß Fabi




Spule hat eine ganz menge Spiel in der Höhe, Kurbel kannst du hin-, und herschieben, jetzt beim einlaufen läuft sie kratzig, unrund und mit einigen schleifgeräuschen. 
Nach 10 min drehen hat sich die Geräuschkulisse jedoch Großtenteils gegeben, aber zum OVP "niemals". 60 ist grade noch akzeptabel.


----------



## Colophonius (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs heute 'ne neue Schnurfüllung für die Penn Atlantis (17er graue IronClaw-Geflecht)
25m Greys Prowla Stahlvorfach (ist recht steif (steifer als Drennan) super zum spinnen))
paar Drillinge
paar Karabiner+ Wirbel


----------



## teddy- (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ovp|kopfkrat originalverpackt dann nicht??|bigeyes


----------



## marlin2304 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Bah, du Ferkel. Ich musste 2 mal lesen. |supergri


|rotwerden


----------



## weserwaller (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



teddy- schrieb:


> ovp|kopfkrat originalverpackt dann nicht??|bigeyes



Natürlich uvp


----------



## maxe-hh (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Spule hat eine ganz menge Spiel in der Höhe, Kurbel kannst du hin-, und herschieben, jetzt beim einlaufen läuft sie kratzig, unrund und mit einigen schleifgeräuschen.
> Nach 10 min drehen hat sich die Geräuschkulisse jedoch Großtenteils gegeben, aber zum OVP "niemals". 60 ist grade noch akzeptabel.




das wird nicht besser werden. auch mit öl nicht. hab die 3000'er und 2500'er in einem jahr durch gehabt. man kann sie noch fischen aber es kratzt und schleift und wackelt. 
bei der 3000'er klappt auch ständig der bügel beim werfen über.
ist wohl nen häufigeres problem. konnte im board damals schon was finden und mein dealer kannte das problem auch.


----------



## teddy- (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ahh |licht


----------



## maxe-hh (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

was? nicht genau genug?
finde den thread leider nicht wieder.
liegt wohl an der feder. kann man bei daiwa austauschen lassen, ist nur leider dann die gleiche feder laut meinem händler.
er würde es auch  machen. ist aber wohl sehr risikoreich und von daher würde er es nur ohne garantie machen.
das problem mit dem überklappenden bügel ist bei der plus wohl sehr häufig. bei einem listenpreis von 130,- euro (glaub ich) finde ich es schon happig.
hinzukommt eben das , dass schleifen der spule sehr stark zunimmt. wie gesgat bei der 2500'er und der 3000'er ist dieses problem aufgetreten. wenn man einen fisch drillt schleift es extrem. hinzukommt das, dass lager im schnurlaufröllchen recht schnell hin war, bei beiden rollen.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab die Rolle selber vor ein paar Tagen gekriegt, konnte sie allerdings noch nicht fischen. Geräusche macht sie bei mir keine


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab den ganzen FC-HM Kram in ein eigenes Thema geschoben,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209302

Das geht hier doch ein bisschen zu weit ins OT...


----------



## Seatrout (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eben war der Postman da

Einmal für Wölfe und Mefos.

Megabass X-120

besten Gruß


----------



## lonesome (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neue DS Haken und einige Gummis.

Bei den haken habe ich mir was gegönnt: Gamakatsu Haken mit den Silikonröhrchen. 3 Stk 6€... Das ist schon ne Hausnummer. Wollen wir mal hoffen damit nicht Schneider zu bleiben


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, endlich sind die Bilder auf dem Rechner:
Als erstes Nachholbedarf vom Oktober 2010: Die Sportex Opal Jerk mit der ABU Revo SX Highspeed. Und die Rocksweeper 1002 MH, die im Sonderangebot war... Hatte ich damals hier gepostet, aber jetzt mit Bild...


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und mein Weihnachtsgeschenk für die Rocksweeper: Eine Daiwa R'Nessa 3000 und etwas Licht...

Jetzt ist das Geld alle, aber mir gehts gut :q


----------



## Der-Graf (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Juhu! Der Postmann war gerade da und hat folgendes dagelassen:

http://img696.*ih.us/img696/206/imag0457x.jpg

Penn Slammer 360

Im Sommer kommt dann mit der Penn Overseas die passende Rute dazu... #6


----------



## jkc (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Penn Slammer 360



Seeeehr gute Wahl! Womit muss sich die Gute zukünftig anlegen?!

Grüße JK


----------



## Der-Graf (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hoffe mal, mit Hechten, vorzugsweise in einer Größe, die die Bremse zum kreischen bringt...  Gegen Zander in entsprechender Größe hätte auch nix einzuwenden.


----------



## jkc (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Gemini (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute gab es ein neues, 213cm kurzes Spielzeug für die kleineren Räuber. 

Die hässliche, alte, schwere Rolle kommt da natürlich ab und
 zeit-, design- sowie gewichtsgemäss die Stradic Ci4 drunter


----------



## Ronin (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gemini schrieb:


> Heute gab es ein neues, 213cm kurzes Spielzeug für die kleineren Räuber.
> 
> Die hässliche, alte, schwere Rolle kommt da natürlich ab und
> zeit-, design- sowie gewichtsgemäss die Stradic Ci4 drunter



Sehr nice! :k
Was`n das fürne Schnur?


----------



## Gemini (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schnur ist eine Rapala Titatium, bis auf die Tatsache dass die Farbe in Klümpchen abgeht ist die auch ganz ok... |uhoh:


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fein, fein.#6

Dachte aber du wolltest bauen?


----------



## Gemini (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Tinca

Mach ich ja auch noch, aber da sich meine Frau in meiner Abwesenheit auch was gekauft hat musste ich Vergeltung üben...


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gemini schrieb:


> @Tinca
> 
> Mach ich ja auch noch, aber da sich meine Frau in meiner Abwesenheit auch was gekauft hat musste ich Vergeltung üben...




Das entschuldigt natürlich alles.:m:q:q:q


----------



## barschhunter1 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Quantum Hot Toddy 4cm ein richtiger barsch-killer und kleinster jerkbait den ich bis dahin gesehen habe
http://www.s-w-ausruestung.de/product_info.php?info=p7559_Quantum-Yuwaku-Wobbler-Hot-Toddy-4cm-3g-Baby-Pearch.html


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern Abend ne Daiwa TD R4 und ne Drachkovitch Power Manie geschossen. Mal wieder n sehr krasses Schnäppchen. Bilder mit Preis folgen wenn die Ware da ist 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Nolfravel (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gemini:
 Sehr chic#6


Heute kam ein Paket aus Österreich:q


Die passende Rolle für meine S841-MHX (UL-Blank von Mudhole aus den Staaten, muss ich nur noch fertig bauen.)

Shimamno Stradic Ci4 2500 F


Gruß,


Jan Peter


Übrigens: Ich weiß, dass ich nicht vernünftig Tackle  fotografieren kann|evil:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geiles Teil  
Kannste ja mal nen Bericht dazu schreiben wennste mal fischen warst 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## riecken (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schönes ding !! #6 
War bei moritz  aber guckt selbst.


----------



## Gemini (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

WIe gesagt Jan Peter, du wirst viel Spass damit haben, 
ich fisch die Stradic Ci4 an den leichten Ruten lieber als Stella und Co...

Sieht auch noch richtig gut aus!


----------



## Hecht 1995 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Nolfravel
Die Rolle sieht so geil aus! Bin auch schon am überlegen mir ne Rute auf zu bauen die zur Rolle passt. 

Die hast sicher bei Nordfishing77 gekauft oder? Unschlagbare Preise bei Shimano rollen.

Lg Lukas


----------



## FehmarnAngler (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Gemini:
> Sehr chic#6
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hase, du hast doch bestimmt nichts dagegen wenn ich die Stradic am BMA mal kurbeln darf, oder?


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Gemini

Schöne Combo! #6
So designmäßig muss dann aber auch die Schnurfarbe gewechselt werden


----------



## weserwaller (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachdem ich heute die Exceler zurückgeschickt habe, weil ich den Lauf der Rolle als völlig inakzeptabel empfunden habe überrasche mich der DPD mann mit 2 Päckchen.

Die kleine Schwester zu meiner 3000er Bradia, noch ein paar Wobblers und neue Gummis in den Farben und Größen welche sich in den letzten Jahren so bewährt haben.

Jetzt bin ich auch über den Exceler Shock hinweg....


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wenn du die shaker nicht mehr brauchst weiste bescheid ;-)


----------



## Rocardoso spin (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute die Exceler zurückgeschickt habe, weil ich den Lauf der Rolle als völlig inakzeptabel empfunden habe überrasche mich der DPD mann mit 2 Päckchen.
> 
> Die kleine Schwester zu meiner 3000er Bradia, noch ein paar Wobblers und neue Gummis in den Farben und Größen welche sich in den letzten Jahren so bewährt haben.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich auch über den Exceler Shock hinweg....


 


*Auch wenn ich das nich gut finde das die erste Rolle nich so einwandfrei lief,...finde ich schon das es nen #6 hoch für die Firma geben sollte,...für ihre Aktoin,..:q*


----------



## Hecht 1995 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Diese Jerks hab ich mir heuer schon mal zum Anfangen geleistet.

http://img145.*ih.us/img145/1839/imgp1637.jpg

http://img822.*ih.us/img822/4242/imgp1635t.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

LG Lukas


----------



## tyirian (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*




WFT Penzill 185cm 1,5 -6,5g
Penn Sargus 2000
Power Pro 10lb mossgreen




Und ein ein paar Wobbler von Askari. Keine Ahnung ob die was taugen aber für ca. 3€/St kann man es verkraften.


----------



## maxe-hh (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, war die letzten zwei Wochen auch wieder einkaufen.

Squirrel 76 HL Gold Trout




22g Spöket




20g Snaps, angäbliche Sonderfarbe #c




RST 10-50g, Balzer Alegra 6000








Sportex Black Stream 2,70, -20g (dran soll die Ryobi Zauber CF 2000 kommen)




Pezon&Michel Specialist Sinker Jig 1,90m 5-25g (dran soll die Shimano Stradic CI4 2500 kommen)




gruss Max


----------



## Leski (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|bigeyes coole Sachen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam wieder n Päckchen, was soll ich sagen, wieder noch Schnäppchencombo|rolleyes Normal dürfte die Combo so zwischen 300 und 400 liegen, hab zusammen ca 145 Tacken bezahlt :q
So ne klasse Rolle hab ich bis jetzt noch nie in der Hand gehabt, schon n geiles Teil:l
Ne Daiwa TD R4 und ne Drachkovitch Power Manié

http://img444.*ih.us/img444/9559/ruteh.gif

http://img444.*ih.us/img444/7273/daiwarol.gif

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schick.#6

Inna Bucht gefunden ?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nö, bei Stollenwerk hatten sie die Spendierhosen an 
Die Rute für 40€ statt für 100€ und die Rolle war bei 99 €.
Hatten echt geile Angebote da und gleich zugeschlagen.
Ich hoff die Rolle macht sich gut dadrauf, is nur ne 2500er, da die 3000er ausverkauft war.
Gefischt wird damit warscheinlich 16er Gummis an 7g Köpfen. 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## angelpfeife (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Nö, bei Stollenwerk hatten sie die Spendierhosen an
> Die Rute für 40€ statt für 100€ und die Rolle war bei 99 €.
> Hatten echt geile Angebote da und gleich zugeschlagen.
> Ich hoff die Rolle macht sich gut dadrauf, is nur ne 2500er, da die 3000er ausverkauft war.
> ...


Verdammt, ich habs verpennt:c Da schaut man mehrere Jahre  immer mal wieder bei dennen rein und da es in letzter Zeit kaum gescheite Angebote gab hab ichs irgendwann gelassen und was seh ich jetzt? Daiwa Infinity Q 2000 für knapp 130€#d Für den Preis hätt die sicher an irgend ner Rute ihren Platz gefunden:g


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja war bei mir ca. genauso  Hatten da glaub ich 4 Rollen und alle Drachkovitch Ruten runtergesetzt. Solche derbe Aktionen hatten die aber auch noch nie soweit ich weiß..

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Magdeburger (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Frage ist immer, was man wirklich braucht... Nur weil was billig angeboten wird, muss man's nicht auf Teufel komm raus kaufen, auch wenn's verführt.


----------



## maxe-hh (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

aber ne infinity q2000 für 130 verführt schon sehr


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Naja, ne Jigge wollt ich ja sowieso  Also hat sich das angeboten, ich hoff ma die Rolle passt auch von der Größe her...

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fabiasven (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War heute mit meiner Freundin (die auch angelt) bei unserem Dealer. Da gabs was, was uns wiedermal stark angelockt hat: LOSE:c

Meine Freundin hat dann mal wieder zugeschlagen. Für 18€ Einsatz (2€ pro Los, jedes gewinnt) gabs dann folgende Preise im Wert von weit über 100€ (laut Preisschild):
Jenzi Thermoanzug
Balzer Telerute Strömung 125 (Prügel)
Pilktasche von Behr (die schon als Angeltasche für sie umfunktioniert wurde)
und Kleinkram wie Posen, Vorfächer, Futterkörbchen, Feederrigs, Bleie, Perlen, Knicklichter uvm.


----------



## mika98 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo alle miteinander,

gestern hab ich mir einige Gummiköder bestellt.Darunter waren:Renosky Powerdorsch 15cm,Renosky Silverperch 23cm,Renosky Barsch 23cm und Slottershad S 15cm.Dazu noch ein paar jigheads,karabiner und Stahlvorfach zum selber knüpfen.Also,wer seine Renoskys nich mehr braucht dan her damit :-D Wünsche allen tolle und vorallendingen große Fänge mit dem neuen Tackle  

Grüße Mika98


----------



## Welsschnapper (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Moin

sagt mal was haltet ihr von der shimano catana 2500-4000 FA
zum spinnen also ich bin eigentlich sehr begeistert vom preisleistungsverhältnis oder eher mist? oO
darf nämlich 3x mein eigen nennen


----------



## Meister_Eder (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die FA find ich Müll :vik:
Die FC geht auch noch grad so. Aber wenn man einmal hochwertigeres Tackle fischt, dann will man auch dannvon nicht mehr weg und dann mächte man auch keine Catana mehr. Im Endeffekt weiß jeder selber wie groß sein Geldbeutel ist, und so kann auch jeder sleber entscheiden (oder auch nicht) was er sich leistet und was nicht.


----------



## Welsschnapper (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja gut das is jeden seine meinung ich sage mal so benutze sie halt nur zum spinnen und so oft werden sie eh net gefordert


----------



## Welsschnapper (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja naja ich denke komme über 100 tage aber halt net so oft spinnangeln ;-)


----------



## teddy- (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die ist völlig ok tut ihren dienst auch bei kapitalen fängen da machste nichts falsch bei der rolle

gruß stephan


----------



## Anek20dot (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

 Lieferung von Tommy ist da:

1. Powercatcher Special Minnow (x 2)
2. Powercatcher Crankbait ( x 1)
3. einige Walleye spezial dead Fish Kaul*i*http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...=p1426_Walleye-spezial-dead-Fish--Kauli-.html


----------



## Mr. Gingles (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

juhuu mein naschub ist endlich da. 6 für 13 euro, und 3 euro versand. da kann man auch paar tage länger warten auf die guten stücke
http://img534.*ih.us/img534/6948/sdc12821.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War heute die neue Combo testen. Muss sagen die TD R4 ist echt n feines Teil. Durchaus weiter zu empfehlen.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## LeineAngler93 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab die Catana auch, naja, ist natürlich kein Wunderwerk der Technik, aber ganz ok für den Preis. Ist bis jetzt noch mit allem fertig geworden, was der Bach zu bieten hatte. Habe sie jetzt über ein Jahr.


----------



## carpjunkie (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die Catana ist für den preis ne echt geile rolle, hat nen kumpel von mir zum pilken auf der ostsee.
der sagt auch für den preis^^ wenn sie kaputt gehen würde kommt sieüber bord und die nächste kommt dran^^:g


----------



## Fabiasven (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich finde die Sienna besser.


----------



## Gemini (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute ist ein Paket von meinem amerikanischen Kollegen angekommen, der mir ab und an Tackle schickt. 
Seit einer Woche orakelt mein lieber, guter Freund von einem tollen, einzigartigen Hardbait den er für mich gefunden hat...

Und dann kommt das...


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wat n dat?|bigeyes

Tacker?|kopfkrat

Zur Not kannste damit anfüttern.:m


----------



## Gemini (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich bastel da drei 2er Drillinge ran und nehm den zum Schleppangeln. Was soll ich mit einem Tacker???


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Flieg nie vom Acker ohne Deinen Tacker!


----------



## Bobster (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...uns immer irgendwie einen "Tacken" voraus, die Amis


----------



## Fabiasven (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab heute nen Quantum Yuwaku Janky gekauft für auf Forellen und Barsche am Bach. Hat damit jemand schon Erfahrung gesammelt bzw geangelt?


----------



## spike999 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Ich finde die Sienna besser.


 

Ich auch!!!


----------



## Mr. Gingles (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

....oder die nexave...ist auch ne p3, aber eigentlich sollten die drei sich nicht viel tun.#h


----------



## Meister_Eder (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nur kugellager ist bei den p3 unterschiedlich


----------



## Magdeburger (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine ersten Pointer.











ok...


----------



## Kark (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das steht auf nahezu jedem Hardbait aus den USA drauf....|rolleyes
Irgendwelche Klagen in den USA kosten immer ein bisschen was...


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> ...
> ok...


Ist nicht schlimm, solange Du Dir den Wobbler nicht selbst zu Mittag reinpfeifst passiert nicht viel. Selbst wenn Du dir den Wob reinpfeifst ist die Chemikalie das kleinste Problem :q

Der Warnhinweis verweist auf einige Verbindungen im Kunststoff und Lack der Wobbs.


----------



## holgerson (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da is im Mai nach Island geht hab ich mir mal nen Wanderstock für die Küste gekauft.
:m


----------



## Norge Fan (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Am letzten Sa. war ja Norwegentreffen in Berlin.
Bin zwar nicht in nen Kaufrausch verfallen,aber die Dinger wollte ich mir schon lange zulegen .      

Royber Jigs -350g und 27cm lang.     






 

Farbe: Hering                                                    





 


Farbe: ohne Kommentar  





 


Farbe: Seehase                                               





 


Farbe: Seelachs


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das sind Klopper.|bigeyes#6

Geschmack auch Seelachs? Leck mal dran. :m


----------



## Norge Fan (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das sind Klopper.|bigeyes#6
> 
> Geschmack auch Seelachs? Leck mal dran. :m


 

Das hättste wohl gern :m.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das sind Klopper.|bigeyes#6
> 
> Geschmack auch Seelachs? Leck mal dran. :m


 

Wie soll dann erst der Pinke schmecken...? |bigeyes:q


----------



## sunny (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach Lippe oder Haut :q.


----------



## Fun Fisher (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So bei mir hat der Postbote auch geklingelt und ein paar GuFis, Spinner, Wobbler und eine Red Arc dagelassen.

Ich würde mal sagen die neue Saison kann beginnen.


----------



## King Wetzel (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern bei tommi bestellt 

wie sind denn da so die lieferzeiten???
Gruß henry


----------



## teddy- (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sonnabend ist es da #6


----------



## King Wetzel (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hoffentlich 
Danke für die antwort 
Gruß Henry


----------



## teddy- (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

kein problem bekommst ja noch ne mail von hermes mit sendungsverfolgung


----------



## h3nn3 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Tage gabs ne neue Rolle! Shimano Twin Power 4000fc. 
Ein Schmuckstück muss ich sagen, mehr als zufrieden muss ich sagen.  
Heute noch ne Spiderwire Stealth Code Red draufspulen lassen. 
Bald gibts noch ne passende Rute dazu 
Wahrscheinlich die Abu Fantasista Oren Ji 2,8m mit 20-70g WG!
Und ein paar Gummis gabs auch noch!
Hier noch ein Bildchen!

lg, h3nn3


----------



## TioZ (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Die Tage gabs ne neue Rolle! Shimano Twin Power 4000fc.
> Ein Schmuckstück muss ich sagen, mehr als zufrieden muss ich sagen.


Glückwunsch, schönes Stück Feinmechanik 

Hab die Rolle mittlerweile auch ca. 6 Monate in der Mangel und muss sagen Preis / Leistung passt. Wirst sicher ne Menge Spass mit der Leier haben.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## FehmarnAngler (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich persöhnlich finde das die Spule zu voll ist. Ich spule maximal bis an die Kante der Ar-C Spule, sonst kanns böse Perrücken geben. :c

Viel Spaß mit der Rolle... passt sicher gut zu der Abu. #h

Bei mir gibs die nächsten Tage auch ne neue Rolle, nur habe ich keine Lust durch den Schnee zum Tackler zu stapfen.


----------



## angelpfeife (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Bei mir gibs die nächsten Tage auch ne neue Rolle, nur habe ich keine Lust durch den Schnee zum Tackler zu stapfen.


Weiß garnicht was du hast, bei uns ist seit eineinhalb Wochen Frühling:vik:

Ich hab übrigens auch was bestellt. Dürfte morgen da sein *freu*


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Rolle h3nn3! 
Jedoch ist da wirklich etwas viel Schnur drauf, nicht erschrecken wenn es da Perücken gibt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachschub 







Der obere hat so einen wechselnden Effektlack auf dem Rücken (gold-grün)
eigentlich zu schade um ihn zerbeissen zu lassen...

Aber nur eigentlich


----------



## Raubfischzahn (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Pointer sehen echt gut aus.:l 
Da werden wohl viele Räuber nicht widerstehen können.


----------



## goolgetter (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das sind ja zwei echte Schmuckstücke. 
Wie nennt sich das Dekor vom oberen Pointer?


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ goolgetter

AURORA SHAD,
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320645230212&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Torsk: Wenn du ihn nich zerbeissen lassen willst schick ihn mir, meine Hechte hier unten in Bayern packen gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz vorsichtig zu 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## e!k (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
ich hab mir auchnochmal was fürs Salzwasser und die etwas gröberen Bereiche der deutschen großen Flüsse geholt. 

Rocksweeper SW 285 XH



Gruß Jan


----------



## Welsschnapper (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Welchen haltet ihr für efektiver zum Klopfen?:vik::vik:


----------



## Besorger (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ne stella  ♥


----------



## e!k (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jo  
Aber die hatte ich bereits vorher schon  
Die war nur probehalber drangeschraubt, da ich die Rute dann doch noch wenigstens einmal kurz zum testen an den Kanal entführen musste


----------



## carpjunkie (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir dann auch mal nen neuen Zander stecken gegönnt :k
die nano in 10ft bis 50 gramm :q:q
und noch 10 neue leere boxen von savage gear 
die aber wohl auch bald wieder voll sind befürchte ich #q


----------



## jkc (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, die Boxen sehen gut aus (Plagiat der Plano 3700), was kosten die?

Grüße JK

Edit: Sehe gerade passt doch nicht zur 3700, hat eine andere Teilung...


----------



## Magdeburger (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eigentlich war ich ja bisher nicht so der Softjerk-Fan, aber nachdem ich die Videos von Savage-Gear bei YT gesehen habe, habe ich mir mal n paar hiervon jekooft, wa.






Soft-4-Play, quasi ne Weiterentwicklung der Liplures, aber eben als Softjerks. 

Ziemlich aufwendig gemacht und liefen im Wannentest gichtig genial. Die Augen sollte man aber mit Sekundenkleber festkleben, die gehen schnell ab. Ich will die Teile am Offsethaken im Kraut auf Hecht einsetzen.






Ich hab die 13cm-Version gekauft, da kann man max. 4.0er bis 5.0er Haken nehmen. Das kann nur Fehlbisse geben, oder?


----------



## Philla (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Quantum Shotgun 2,70m 7 - 40 g +
Iron Claw Vertica NX 

Bilder folgen.


----------



## kaizr (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was hast DU wo für die 4play`s bezahlt?


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Magdeburger: Sofern du nicht im Heavy Cover fischen wirst... würde ich die zu einem Assist Hook raten...also am besten zum Chikubi-Rig


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich hab die 13cm-Version gekauft, da kann man max. 4.0er bis 5.0er Haken nehmen. Das kann nur Fehlbisse geben, oder?


Das muß nicht sein, zum einen hast du den geschlitzten Bauch der eben den Haken freigibbt bei Druck. Wen dir das aber nicht sicher genug ist kannst einen Stinger aufziehen.


----------



## Magdeburger (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kaizr schrieb:


> Was hast DU wo für die 4play`s bezahlt?



So 7,90,- für die 3 Softjerks im laden. Waren da nicht teurer als im Netz.



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> @ Magdeburger: Sofern du nicht im Heavy Cover fischen wirst... würde ich die zu einem Assist Hook raten...also am besten zum Chikubi-Rig





Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Das muß nicht sein, zum einen hast du den geschlitzten Bauch der eben den Haken freigibbt bei Druck. Wen dir das aber nicht sicher genug ist kannst einen Stinger aufziehen.



Ne, Stinger nicht, weil ich im Kraut fischen will.


----------



## angelpfeife (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, mein Packet ist heute trotz Schneechaos, Vollsperrung der A8 und dem dadurch resultierenden bestimmt 20 km langen Stau (auf den Umliegenden Landstraßen wohlgemerkt!) auch angekommen.
Bestellt hab ich:
3x Owner Haken 
1x VMC Barbarian Drillinge 
Nen x-rap
ne Packung LC Shaker
ne Hülsenzange von Jenzi (richtig, ich war der Verfechter der WaPu Zangen, konnte es aber nicht lassen doch eine zum testen zu holen|uhoh:)
2x Stroft GTM in 0.20
und den neuen Illex Tackle Bag

Ein großes Lob an dieser Stelle an das Angelcenter Kassel, denn zuerst konnte ich nirgends die Maße der Tasche finden, was aber kein Problem war da ich schon 2h nachdem ich ne Mail an sie geschrieben hatte ne Antwort mit den ungefähren, selbst nachgemessenen Maßen bekommen habe. Außerdem haben sie mir Anstatt 2x 100m Stroft 2x 25m geschickt. Auf die Frage wie sie jetzt vorgehen möchten bekam ich die schnelle Antwort dass sie mir noch heute die richtigen Spulen zuschicken und ich die falschen behalten darf, die immerhin 6,50€ kosten#6 Hat mich alles sehr überrascht


----------



## goolgetter (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das hört man doch gern das dir Angelcenter Kassel so entgegen gekommen ist. Ist gibt also noch Oasen in der Servicewüste Deutschland.


----------



## MrFloppy (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

meine rocke ist heut auch angekommen. sa bestellt, heute da -> was will man mehr? und preislich auch noch im rahmen ...


----------



## MrFloppy (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hoffe nur, dass sie nicht allzu lange auf ihren ersten einsatz (und ich auf den ersten drill) warten muss :q


----------



## MrFloppy (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bild vergessen ;-)


----------



## Besorger (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

da steht etwas an wert


----------



## MrFloppy (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist das Ergebnis einiger Jahre ... Das meiste steht aber "ausser Haus" in meinem Wochenenddomizil ;-)


----------



## Besorger (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hoffe du hast ein gutes schloss


----------



## jannisO (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Das ist das Ergebnis einiger Jahre ... Das meiste steht aber "ausser Haus" in meinem Wochenenddomizil ;-)




wo wohnst du und dein domizil :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MrFloppy (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Keine Sorge, es wird gut bewacht ;-)


----------



## Nolfravel (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam ein lüttes Paket:k


Megabass Pagani Siglett     Farbe: Moon Walker

Jackall Coltminnow 65        Farbe: Oikawa


2x Evergreen Einhänger      Größe: 1


Gruß,


Jan Peter


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jetzt hast du dir wirklich diesen komischen Käfer geholt. :q:q

Wenn du damit vor meinen Augen ne Mefo fängst... haste ein gut #6 :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Sachen habt ihr wieder gekauft.#6


Jochen, hast du dein Bild für neues Tackle verschachert?|kopfkrat:m


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Du meinst mein Avatar?

Nee, das kommt wieder rein, gefällt mir nicht 

Die neue Rolle habe ich auch noch nicht, zur Zeit liege ich hier krank rum und darf bis Freitag das Haus nicht verlassen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Noch nicht mal angeln?|kopfkrat

Wenn du die paar Stunden, die die Schule dauert, im Bett bleibst sollte das doch auch reichen.:m

OK zurück zum Thema.|wavey:


----------



## Bobster (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Jig it*...bis der Arzt abwinkt :q


----------



## Besorger (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die könnt ich auch so langsam gebrauchen


----------



## TioZ (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hm.. ne Handgelenkbandage?! Ist doch eher was für die Karpfenangler.. oder Ansitzangelei im Allgemeinen. 

Beim Spinnfischen hab ich keine Hand frei :q

MfG

TioZ


----------



## FangeNichts5 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vor kurzem ein Päckchen gekommen:m
Evergreen Combat Popper





Lucky Craft Sammy 85





und letzte Woche beim Dealer gabs nen DAM EffZett Bubble Popper in 7cm






Sind meine ersten Topwaterköder#6


----------



## King Wetzel (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hermes mann hat grade geklingelt und mir mein heiß ersehntes päckche vonn tommi engel gebracht!
Alles super sachen
Gummis 
Footballjigs
Wirbel 
Stahlvorvach
Spinnerbait


MFG Henry


----------



## goolgetter (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Fangenichts.
Super Köder, Oberflächenangeln birgt hohes Suchtpotential.
Sage später nicht, ich hätte dich nicht gewarnt!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



goolgetter schrieb:


> @ Fangenichts.
> Super Köder, Oberflächenangeln birgt hohes Suchtpotential.
> Sage später nicht, ich hätte dich nicht gewarnt!


 
Das hätte man mir schon sagen müssen, bevor ich mit dem Angeln angefangen hatte. Aber erzähl das mal einem 5-jährigen#d
:q :q


----------



## Mr. Gingles (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Vor kurzem ein Päckchen gekommen:m
> Evergreen Combat Popper
> 
> 
> ...



watt lecker sag ich nur#h wo haste die jekauft?


----------



## King Wetzel (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Das hätte man mir schon sagen müssen, bevor ich mit dem Angeln angefangen hatte. Aber erzähl das mal einem 5-jährigen#d
> :q :q


 Kommt mir bekannt vor :q:q|wavey:#6#q


----------



## Mr. Gingles (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor :q:q|wavey:#6#q



 ihr junkies:q:q:q....aber ich bin auch einer, und nicht terapierbar:vik::vik:ich liebe diese sucht einfach:l


----------



## Kotzi (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Den Evergreen Popper habe ich mir auch mal geschossen für 3-4 euro, und beim dranhängen lief der ganz gut.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Mr. Gingles
Privatkauf im Konkurrenzforum (Barsch-Alarm, nicht böse sein ) |rolleyes

Jaja, wir sind schon alle Junkies:q


----------



## Mr. Gingles (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Mr. Gingles
> Privatkauf im Konkurrenzforum (Barsch-Alarm, nicht böse sein ) |rolleyes
> 
> Jaja, wir sind schon alle Junkies:q




supi#6 viel spaß und erfolg damit#h


----------



## Meteraal (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn der Winter noch länger dauert, dann wird er noch richtig teuer... 
(Hechtschonzeit und Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt, die kein Karpfenangeln zulassen, sind eine tödliche Kombination:c...von Aalangeln ganz zu schweigen!)


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War heute in Salzburg auf der Messe, hab mich lange mit Jochen von Pikeworld unterhalten und auch einiges mitgenommen.
Bilder liefere ich Morgen nach.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Norge Fan (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Manche schieben den Tacklewahn ja auf den Winter......bei mir ist ein ganzjähriges Problem :q.


----------



## Quick-Fish (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sweeeeet! Was sind denn das rechts oben für welche?


----------



## kohlie0611 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Manche schieben den Tacklewahn ja auf den Winter......bei mir ist ein ganzjähriges Problem :q.


 
Tja, man will ja auch keine Druckstellen vom Geldbeutel am Hintern bekommen, oder:q

Weil sie einfach nur geil sind wie ich finde hier mal die neuen Bandittails von Strike Pro , die Minnows sind von Yo-Zuri


----------



## Norge Fan (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Quick-Fish schrieb:


> Sweeeeet! Was sind denn das rechts oben für welche?


 

Lucky Draft Flat CB 12 bzw. 20 in American Shad


----------



## King Wetzel (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Boa die Bandit Tails sind so was von porno die haben nen richtig geilen lauf  
viel spaß damit


----------



## stuffelbruns (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Komme gerade von der Angelmesse in Lingen. Habe leider etwas mehr investiert als geplant, aber für den Preis musste ich einige Sachen einfach mitnehmen.

Ködertasche von Iron Claw
7 Strand Stahlvorfach mit Hülsen
2mal Illex Arnaud 100F
2mal Illex Squadshad 65
2mal Illex Bonnie 95
2mal Illex Water Moccasin 75
1mal Illex Water Monitor 85 (ohne Bild)


----------



## aalpietscher (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die preise sind echt Top#6


Gruß...


----------



## The_Pitbull (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi ich und meine Kumpels waren auch in Lingen.Bei na Shimano Baitrunner st für 35 euro konnten wa auch nicht nein Sagen.LG Pitti


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, nun die Bilder von Gestern. Hab auf der Messe kurz beim Jochen von Pikeworld vorbei geschaut und mich ziemlich langen mit den Leuten da unterhalten. Mit kamen dann auch ne große Box für meine großen Gummis, die passen leider in die kleinen Dinger nichmehr rein.
Ein Curley Sue, Piketime Bufallo, die neuen Soft 4 Plays und eine Pointerkopie von Grauvell.
Zudem noch einige Lappen mit 18cm und 23cm bei ShadXperts.
Bin gespannt wie die Sachen im Wasser aussehen.

http://img101.*ih.us/img101/6951/pikeworld.gif

Sieht dem Pointer schon verdammt ähnlich oder?
http://img690.*ih.us/img690/5336/pointerg.gif

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Welsschnapper (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich wa auch mal wieder beim Heimischen Köderdealer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kopyto Relax größen 5, 4, 3
Krebs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mann´s
Hammer 4
Fury_Shad 11
Profi-Blinker- Zandertail

Lucky Craft- Sammy 100
Rapala- X-Rap Subwalk 07
Paladin-WTF
Fladen Maxximus
Paladin-WTF
Mogul Crank 47SSR
Hickory MDR


----------



## Uwe1987 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

interessant wie du den stinger befestigst...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Laufen die denn dann noch vernünftig?


----------



## Lorenz (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*





Ich bin mal gespannt auf die 3 lb. PP :g


----------



## Welsschnapper (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja laufen einwandfrei
bei kleineren gummis eher ungünstig aber bei der größe echt klasse


----------



## Friedfischschreck (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der hat doch grade mal 12cm. ;+
So verangelt man auch noch den kleinsten Hecht, wirklich Top#q


----------



## Jason V (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das hat doch so ein Experte mal genauso gezeigt (war es Dietel oder Isaiasch?!)


----------



## DokSnyder (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt auf die 3 lb. PP :g


 

Huii, da bin ich aber auch mal gespannt! Die finde ich auch interessant. Berichte mal bitte wenn Du die mal gefischt hast.  
Gruß
Dok


----------



## Bobster (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Huii, da bin ich aber auch mal gespannt! Die finde ich auch interessant. Berichte mal bitte wenn Du die mal gefischt hast.
> Gruß
> Dok


 


Lorenz !

....das würde mich auch "brennend" interessieren zeitnah
mit der obligatorischen Frage: isse rundgeflochten ?...die 3Lbs. ?

Viel Spass beim grillen mit der HOT SAUCE


----------



## Anek20dot (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#t wenn die 5 lb schon platt wie ne Flunder ist... denke ich, dass die 3 lb es auch sein wird


----------



## Lorenz (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jo,beide sind flach und ziemlich dünn...


----------



## flasha (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Jo,beide sind flach und ziemlich dünn...



Was haste insgesamt für die Sachen bezahlt?!


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, 
habe letzte Woche in Friedrichshafen mal wieder meinen Tacklewahn ausgelebt^^
2x Ugly Duckling Wobbler
2x Illex Diving Chubby (Perch und Ghost Wakasagi)
1x Illex Soul Shad (Shirasu)
Sänger Doijo Ninjin c 17-42 g
Abu Revo Premier, bespult mit 0,12er Spiderwire Code Red 
und noch ne Sänger Specitec Karpfen-Schnur
Bilder folgen noch.


----------



## jungangler 93 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Der hat doch grade mal 12cm. ;+
> So verangelt man auch noch den kleinsten Hecht, wirklich Top#q


 

en 12er wobble hat auch 2 drillinge also mal langsam


----------



## Lorenz (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



flasha schrieb:


> Was haste insgesamt für die Sachen bezahlt?!



~40 inkl. Versand
http://stores.ebay.de/scissortailsports


----------



## flasha (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> ~40 inkl. Versand
> http://stores.ebay.de/scissortailsports



Danke! #h


----------



## Friedfischschreck (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> en 12er wobble hat auch 2 drillinge also mal langsam


 
Die werden allerdings auch so ausgeliefert. Entfernt man dann einen Drilling, laufen sie meist nicht mehr richtig.

Bei Gufis ist das anders. Ein Zusatzdrilling hat NORMALERWEISE an einem 12cm Shad nichts verloren. Ab 16cm sehe ich's dann irgendwie ein...


----------



## TioZ (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Bei Gufis ist das anders. Ein Zusatzdrilling hat NORMALERWEISE an einem 12cm Shad nichts verloren. Ab 16cm sehe ich's dann irgendwie ein...



Das seh ich wiederum nen bisschen anders.. gerade im Winter hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht dass die Hechte öfter mal sehr "spitz" beißen. Da kommt bei mir auch nen Zusatzdrilling an die kleineren Gummifische. 
So wie auf dem Bild würd ich meine Gummis allerdings nicht behaken. Wenn der Fisch am Zusatzdrilling hängt und anständig mit dem Kopf schüttelt, hat er die volle Masse der Köders als Gegengewicht und die Chance dass er aussteigt ist sehr viel größer. Besser ists wenn der zweite Haken nur ganz leicht im Gummifisch hängt, dann wird er meist schon beim Anhieb vom schweren Köder getrennt und der Fisch hat weniger Chance, sich loszuschütteln... nur mal so als Denkanstoß.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Welsschnapper (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

der trick an der sache das der drilling an nem selbst gebastelten vorfach hängt was bei einer belastung von ca 250g (einstellungsfrage), sich um 15cm verlängert und somit wie oben schon erwähnt der Fisch sich durch das gewicht des guffis net so leicht losschütteln kann.....

und das laufverhalten ist unverändert!!


----------



## Lorenz (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ach übrigens:
Die Tragkraftangaben bei der Powerpro sind wohl ein bissel sehr pessimistisch


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Haha,
ich dachte erst du willst uns damit sagen, dass die Schnur mehr/weniger hält als angegeben, aber dass da so ein krasser Druckfehler passiert ist schon lustig. 

Hält sie denn wenigstens die angegebenen 0 kg?


----------



## John Doe12 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo

So heute eingetroffen meine "neue" zum spinnfischen vom Boot aus, an einer 2,40er Mitchell Elite Spin.
Erster Eindruck, schöne Rolle, läuft trotz der höheren Übersetzung leichter an, als alle anderen Stradic Modelle, die ich kenne und besitze, wichtig für mich, ist die Einschraubkurbel, da ich von diesen Minigegenschrauben weg möchte.
Wie sie sich in der Praxis bewährt, werden die nächsten 6 Monate zeigen und da wird nichts geschont, mal abwarten.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## flasha (2. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Martin F. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> So heute eingetroffen meine "neue" zum spinnfischen vom Boot aus, an einer 2,40er Mitchell Elite Spin.
> Erster Eindruck, schöne Rolle, läuft trotz der höheren Übersetzung leichter an, als alle anderen Stradic Modelle, die ich kenne und besitze, wichtig für mich, ist die Einschraubkurbel, da ich von diesen Minigegenschrauben weg möchte.
> ...



Glückwunsch zur schnieken Rolle Martin!|wavey:#6 Bist du denn wieder in De?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schicke Rolle #6
Ist das die 2500er, 3000er oder 4000er?

Ich wollte mir vorhin mein neues Röllchen beim Tackler abholen um dann zu merken das der Laden zu ist. :c:c Ich hätte ko.... können :c:c


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (2. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wirst auch sicherlich mit der Elite Spin Spaß haben, is ne klasse Rute


----------



## Achim85 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://boddenangler.de/bilder/produkte/gross/Dam-Quick-Hybrid-700-730-FD.png <- meins


----------



## Fabiasven (2. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und das hier hab ich mir gegönnt:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/popup_image.php?pID=8083&image=0


----------



## John Doe12 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jop schicke Sachen habt ihr euch da zugelegt.#6

Das ist eine 3000er, ich hatte zwar eine 2500er bestellt und diese bekommen, aber auch kein Problem und im nachhinein eher besser, der Unterschied ist eh nur die Spule.

@Flasha ja bis zum 02.04. bin ich noch in Deutschland, dann gehts wieder 6 Wochen rüber.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Gemini (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam die Vendetta in 1.80m mit 5-20g WG, wollte ich 
eigentlich am Bach beim Wobblern&Spinnern einsetzen, 
kommt mir aber fast zu hart vor.





Ausserdem ein Martiini Classic Superflex. |wavey:


----------



## paul hucho (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

geile kombo,glückwunsch dazu :q. der griff sieht aber bisschen unhandlich aus^^


#h


----------



## Gemini (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dafür das Rute, Rolle und Schnur zusammen weniger als 
70.00Euro gekostet haben finde ich die Kombo eigentlich auch 
ganz "geil" 

Nur vlt. zu hart für den Bach. Und so unhandlich finde ich den 
Griff gar nicht...


----------



## CK80 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Welche Rolle ist das?


----------



## Mr. Gingles (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

diese denke ich:

http://www.amazon.de/D%C3%84NISCHE-ANGELROLLE-KINETIC-GALETEA-2000F/dp/B002WBTL32


----------



## Gemini (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Genau, so ein Kinetic Ding, hat mein alter Herr mal ein paar von gekauft. 
Für knapp über 30 Euro ein brauchbares Röllchen.


----------



## KawangA (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hallo ich habe mir in den letzten wochen neues spielzeug gegönnt.


----------



## Mr. Gingles (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sieht super aus deine combo gemini!


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@KawangA: Ich hab sie mir neulich auch ganz günstig gekauft. Ist eine richtig geile Tasche. Allerdings würde ich dir empfehlen, sofern du denn mit kleinen High-End Wobblern fischt (Illex/Lucky Caft), die Boxen auszutauschen, da die Trennwände etwas zu viel Spielraum nach oben haben und so die Drillinge dort verkanten bzw. der Lack beschädigt werden könnte. 
So wie es mir scheint hat dein Bag gar keine lange dehnbare Feder mit Karabiner zum Befestigen des Keschers (ist sehr praktisch)?


Gruß


----------



## Dirty Old Man (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Kawanga

Welcome in der Slingbag Man Group!


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Yes!
Ich nehm aber immer die am Körper liegende Box raus und lagere da Hardware alá Zange, Messer, Polbrille...
Als Tacklebox benutze ich nur die außen liegende. Wenn ich auf einen anderen Zielfisch aus bin, wechsele ich einfach die Tacklebox und der Rest bleibt gleich und schon die die Slingbag Man Group (C) freihändig auf Beutezug!!! Geile Sache!


----------



## Mendez (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie war das? Geh nie in den Laden, wenn du Hunger hast? Scheint wohl zu stimmen.
Wenn meine aus dem Urlaub kommt bin ich erledigt. War "kurz" einkaufen:

3 Rollen (2x Shimano und 1x Abu)
2 Ruten (Greys Prowla Platinum 2,7 m 40-100g und Daiwa 5-20g)
3 4Plays Wobbler
1 Kopfleuchte von Zweibrüder
1 GPS Dakota 20 für meine Hot Spots

Wenn ich mich bis Montag nicht gemeldet habe, könnt ihr mein Konto löschen. Da bin ich tot.
Servus


----------



## angelpfeife (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Mendez
Verstehe ich das richtig? Deine Frau/ Freundinn ist im Urlaub und du hast "Hunger"?:vik:
Wie auch immer, richtig geiles Zeug haste dir da gekauft#6


----------



## Mendez (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wird mich zwar den Kopf kosten aber egal. Hat richtig Laune gemacht die Kohle auf dem Kopf zu hauen für die feinen Sachen. Ich hab mit einer Rute angefangen und dann las gehen Kapelle. Meine EC Karte glühte beim bezahlen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs endlich die neue Rolle:

Shimano Stella 2500 FE :k:k:l
Dazu gabs ne Spule mit 150m 5Kg Power Pro.

Riiiichtig geile Rolle, ich könnte sie die ganze Nacht lang kurbeln. Dagegen sind meine Twin Power und die Infinity Zaion Kaffemühlen.

Gefischt wird sie dann an meiner handgebauten Batson Xst.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schick mir deine Twin Power und deine Zaion vorbei wenn du sie nicht willst 

Glückwunsch, echt geile Rolle


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da isse ja endlich, Jochen.#6

Hast ja auch lange genug gespart.|wavey:


----------



## holgerson (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch zur H7 !


----------



## angelpfeife (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Jochen
Wolltest du nicht los und dir ne Stradic Ci4 holen?:q:q Solche "missgeschicke" kennen wir aber hier bestimt alle"|uhoh:


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Gemini
Ich fische genau die gleiche Rute! Ist echt extrem hart der Knüppel! 
Liegt aber richtig geil in der Hand und für das Geld... Werde ihn diese Saison zum Twitchen und Jiggen benutzen. Hat mir schon Fische gebracht aber nur in der Elbe und dafür ist sie mir dann doch zu kurz. 
Hoffe du hast genau soviel Spass mir der Rute wie ich...
MFG HHjung 93


----------



## FehmarnAngler (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> @ Jochen
> Wolltest du nicht los und dir ne Stradic Ci4 holen?:q:q Solche "missgeschicke" kennen wir aber hier bestimt alle"|uhoh:


 
Neee, die Stradic Ci4 war für mich bloß mal interessant weil die kein Plaste drinne hat. 

Is auch egal, seit ich die FE gekurbelt habe wusste ich das ich se will. :q:q


----------



## Gemini (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Jochen

Sehr schönes Röllchen hast du dir gekauft, stimmst du den Batson Eigenbau farblich auf die Stella ab?

@HHjung

Stimmt, für ihren Preis scheint die Vendetta einiges bieten zu können. Ich werde sie am kommenden Wochenende einweihen


----------



## FehmarnAngler (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gemini schrieb:


> @Jochen
> 
> Sehr schönes Röllchen hast du dir gekauft, stimmst du den Batson Eigenbau farblich auf die Stella ab?


 

Nein, die Batson habe ich ja schon seit über einem Monat fertig. Ich habe sie aber von der Optik sehr schlicht gebaut, schwarzes Garn + silberne Zierränder zum titanfarbenen Blank. Die Stella passt dazu aber sehr gut, sowohl optisch als auch technisch.

Geil wäre zwar einer cobaltblauer Harrison VHF Blank, ist mir aber die hart für meine Angelei.

Jetzt braucht die Ostsee nur noch 5°C und es geht los :k


----------



## KawangA (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> @KawangA: ...
> So wie es mir scheint hat dein Bag gar keine lange dehnbare Feder mit Karabiner zum Befestigen des Keschers (ist sehr praktisch)?
> 
> 
> Gruß



öhm nein sowas scheine ich nicht zuhaben...ich habe der gleichen nichts gefunden am slingbag. @diryoldman jo entlisch habsch isch auch das teil zum alten preis noch bekommen puuhhh.
wird zeit das sich die schonzeit zu ende geht. warum kann ich morgen nicht aufwachen und es ist der 1.Mai...:c


----------



## -GT- (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das heiß ersehnte Paket ist da, meine neue Combo zum Barsche ärgern war drin. Geiles Gerät : 

-Abu Garcia Vendetta 1,80m 5-20g WG
-Penn Fierce 2000er 

Die Rute ist bretthart, total geil, kann es von der Härte her locker mit meiner 15-40g Bushwacker aufnehmen und hat eine hammer Aktion, gefällt mir ungefischt schon sehr gut. Mir hat der Rollenhalter von der Optik her etwas Sorgen gemacht, ich bin aber auch da sehr positiv überrascht. Hält die Rolle fest, da wackelt und klappert nichts, und der Rollenfuß der Fierce ist nun wirklich nicht riesig. Die Rolle dazu ist das optische Highlight, läuft seidenweich, Bremse läuft nach Trockentest zu urteilen sauber und ruckfrei, Kurbel hat kein Spiel und vom Gewicht her ist sie genau richtig für die Vendetta. Hoffe damit im Sommer viel Spaß zu haben und bin gespannt, ob sie auch größere Fische meistert. Vom Anschein her sollte sie auch mit Hechten knapp über dem Schonmaß locker fertig werden. Muss damit aber leider noch bis zum 1.Mai warten. Und das alles zum Gesamtpreis von knappen 90 Euronen . Bespult ist die Rolle mit Power Pro 8Lb, leider ist etwas zu wenig drauf, mehr gab die Spule nicht mehr her, muss nochmal runter und etwas mehr unterfüttern.

http://img228.*ih.us/img228/6449/58015380.jpg
http://img43.*ih.us/img43/4881/70317178.jpg


----------



## angelpfeife (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wow die Vendettas scheinen ja richtig beliebt zu sein, kein Wunder bei dem Preis/Leistungsverhältniss und der Optik:k
Meine steht leider seit Mitte Dezember ungefischt im Keller rum, aber schön langsman wirds Wetter ja:q


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tacklefreak schrieb:


> So,
> habe letzte Woche in Friedrichshafen mal wieder meinen Tacklewahn ausgelebt^^
> 2x Ugly Duckling Wobbler
> 2x Illex Diving Chubby (Perch und Ghost Wakasagi)
> ...


so hier sind die bilder


----------



## mika98 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@-gt-:wie viel musstest du nur für die rute hinblättern???meine craw dropstick von saenger ist gestern durchgebrochen.deshalb bin ich auf der suche nach ner neuen rute zum barschangeln.@ Tacklefreak:da haste dir wat guudes gekauft  die premier kam bei mir vorn paar tagen auch ins haus  grüße und viel spaß mit dem röllchen 

  Mika


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@all: Gibt es schon erste Praxiserfahrungen mit dem Soul Shad?
bezüglich Lauf und Fängigkeit?


----------



## Nolfravel (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Liegt zwar schon in der Köderbox, leider noch nicht zum fischen gekommen.


----------



## riecken (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Vendetta werde ich mir wohl auch ma an gucken !


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> @all: Gibt es schon erste Praxiserfahrungen mit dem Soul Shad?
> bezüglich Lauf und Fängigkeit?


 
Zur Fängigkeit kann ich mal noch nichts sagen,läuft aber sehr geil.
Konnte ihn schon vor dem Kauf im Wasserbecken testen.

Hier mal ein Link 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXhoQD0Te_U
ist zwar die jackall version und man versteht nichts aber macht ja nichts.


----------



## laxvän (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So am Mittwoch ist auch meine neue Rolle angekommen.
Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden, damit ich sie einweihen kann...


----------



## -GT- (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



mika98 schrieb:


> @-gt-:wie viel musstest du nur für die rute hinblättern???
> Mika



Knapp 35€. Musst mal bei AM-Angelsport gucken : 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Abu-Garcia-VENDETTA-602-180m-5-20g-Hammerpreis_p9776_x2.htm


----------



## grazy04 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei den ganzen Stella´s traut man sich ja garnicht mehr:


Ersatzrolle für´s Spinnfischen:

http://img585.*ih.us/img585/9365/dscf0938.jpg


Und die ersten:
http://img26.*ih.us/img26/2079/dscf0941g.jpg

mein Händler meinte das die erst wieder im September lieferbar seien und einige Bestellungen garnicht erst bedient werden konnten da man nicht mit so einem Ansturm gerechnet hätte....


----------



## Gemini (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> mein Händler meinte das die erst wieder im September lieferbar seien und einige Bestellungen garnicht erst bedient werden konnten da man nicht mit so einem Ansturm gerechnet hätte....



Keine Sorge, wenn die wirklich so gut verkauft werden und 
auch noch fangen gibt es demnächst zahlreiche Klone. 

Siehe Spro Playboy, Kauli, Stint etc pp...


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> bei den ganzen Stella´s traut man sich ja garnicht mehr:




Wer nur mit ner Stella fängt, bzw. Spaß am angeln hat, der hat das Prinzip nich verstanden. #6


Ist die Schnur maschinell gespult oder Original Schnurverlegung?


----------



## Breamhunter (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FloFcBFan schrieb:


> Wer nur mit ner Stella fängt, bzw. Spaß am angeln hat, der hat das Prinzip nich verstanden. #6



Muß man das verstehen ?
Ich fange mit meiner Stella garantiert nicht mehr Fische, habe aber wesentlich mehr Spaß beim (Spinn-) angeln


----------



## stuffelbruns (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist soeben bei mir eingetroffen. Mal schauen ob unsere Bachforellen darauf stehen.

ILLEX  Diving Chubby 38 in Bone, Gold Trout und Strip Blue Gill


----------



## teddy- (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *FloFcBFan* 

 
_Wer nur mit ner Stella fängt, bzw. Spaß am angeln hat, der hat das Prinzip nich verstanden. #6_

Muß man das verstehen ?
Ich fange mit meiner Stella garantiert nicht mehr Fische, habe aber wesentlich mehr Spaß beim (Spinn-) angeln 



ich bin aber auch etwas neidisch:vik:


----------



## grazy04 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FloFcBFan schrieb:


> Ist die Schnur maschinell gespult oder Original Schnurverlegung?



wurde maschinell bebspult, drauf iss ne Team Cormoran X-Power in 0,15mm


----------



## King Wetzel (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



stuffelbruns schrieb:


> Ist soeben bei mir eingetroffen. Mal schauen ob unsere Bachforellen darauf stehen.
> 
> ILLEX Diving Chubby 38 in Bone, Gold Trout und Strip Blue Gill


 

sehr shön sehr schön:k:k:l:l:l:l


----------



## The_Pitbull (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Den Gold Trout Chubby hab ich auch.Wird im Frühjahr eingesetzt auf Großforelle.LG Holli


----------



## jkc (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, gestern gabs ein paar Kleinigkeiten...
Slottershads in 18, 22 und 25cm (55, 105 und 150g).
Machen einen sehr guten Eindruck, haben ein sehr breites Kreuz und dadurch natürlich entsprechendes Volumen, dazu eine feste Gummimischung. 

Die 23er Xtra-Soft und der 15cm Slottershad zum Vergleich...

Bin auf den ersten Lauftest gespannt...

Grüße JK


----------



## angelpfeife (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|bigeyes Was hast du vor? Waale erschlagen oder was:m
Die sind ja mal richtig heftig


----------



## Gemini (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die 23er Kopytos werfe ich gelegentlich noch vom Ufer aus
aber ich denke mal der jkc wird mit diesen Teilen Hechtmamas 
abschleppen...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gemini schrieb:


> Die 23er Kopytos werfe ich gelegentlich noch vom Ufer aus
> aber ich denke mal der jkc wird mit diesen Teilen Hechtmamas
> abschleppen...


 

?? Wieso, ich werfe die Megalodon auch noch, und die sind 40cm und wiegen ohne Kopf 248gr!!!
Ich denke, wenn ich die leichten Köpfe so sehe, daß er die Dinger auf´m Bodden oder ähnlichen Gewässern werfen will...
Ist im Spätherbst und den Winter über eine meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigungen...


Greetz


----------



## Gemini (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Boot Angler

Vielleicht klärt er es ja noch auf 

Macht das eigentlich noch Spass den ganzen Tag so Monster zu werfen 
oder ist das eher ergebnisorientierte, notwendige Plackerei?


----------



## jkc (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, joar die beiden kleineren werde ich auf jeden Fall werfend fischen, auf Hecht und Wels.
Den großen habe ich eigentlich zum Schleppen mitgenommen, mit Kopf liegt der aber auch noch unter 200g, von daher könnte ich mir vorstellen, den auch noch, zumindest zeitweise, zu werfen. 

Also joar, obs noch Spaß macht muss sich jeder selber fragen, aber mit Ködern zwischen 100 und 180g habe ich schon 10 Stunden und mehr gefischt.
Soll ja leute geben, die mit Ködern bis um 400g, z.B. die großen Bulldogs, werfend fischen. 


(Ob die Köpfe so leicht bleiben, wird sich zeigen, wenn die Dinger das erste mal im Wasser sind, die Mischung ist wirklich sehr steif.)

Grüße JK


----------



## zxmonaco (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






Sorry fürs schlechte bild
Es gab eine 8Aozora
2500 Rarenium
4 Plays
P&M bag
gestern kam dann endlich meine 4000 Stella FB

:vik:


----------



## mascanho (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Eigentlich war ich ja bisher nicht so der Softjerk-Fan, aber nachdem ich die Videos von Savage-Gear bei YT gesehen habe, habe ich mir mal n paar hiervon jekooft, wa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich weiss nicht wie groß deine wanne ist|kopfkrat, aber an der Ruhr laufen die Dinger überhaupt nicht, nicht einmal die Hälfte des Geldes wert. Die 9er und die 13er Laufen wie ein sack muscheeln mit jig-köpfe. Mit einem Offsethaken ohne Gewicht, überhaupt keine Aktion im Wasser, die 19 haben mit einem jig eine bessere Bewegung...aber erst beim schleppen mit E-Motor zeigen sie ihr können richtig gut. Für 6,50€ jeweils 3St. von den 13cm langen, ist echt eine Frechheit. Da gibt es durchaus bessere Gummis die viel mehr Aktion im Wasser bringen. Vielleicht sollten der Hersteller erwähnen, das man die dinger ECHT nur für das Schleppen benutzen sollte, Denn erst wenn Geschwindigkeit ins Spiel kommt, bewegen die sich. Oder mann Kurbelt sich zu Tode damit überhaupt Bewegungen ins Spiel kommt.

Verwendete Jig's waren 4/0 beim 13er und 5/0 beim 19er mit 10g und 7g, weil die Köder ein sehr hohes Eigengewicht haben. Vor allem die 13er, und 19er.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Verstehe dein Problem nicht. Hab die 19er und laufen 1A....


----------



## mascanho (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Verstehe dein Problem nicht. Hab die 19er und laufen 1A....


Lesen sollte man schon können. Lies doch mal was oben bezüglich der 19er steht 
Bezüglich 1A laufen ist sone Sache ne...liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Habe schon 19er Köder für weniger Geld mit mehr Aktion laufen sehen. Darum geht es doch letztendlich. An einem Steifen stock wird man keine große Freude haben aber wenn du sie für dich als gut befindest, ok, warum nicht. Ich halte sie dennoch für zu überteuert für das, was Sie letztendlich bringen.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



mascanho schrieb:


> Mit einem Offsethaken ohne Gewicht, überhaupt keine Aktion im Wasser, *die 19 haben mit einem jig eine bessere Bewegung*...aber erst beim schleppen mit E-Motor zeigen sie ihr können richtig gut.


 

Lesen kann ich durchaus, nur du dich deutlich ausdrücken anscheinend nicht. Du sagst sie haben eine bessere Bewegung, nicht aber das sie sehr gut laufen 
Zwischen besser und gut ist ein Unterschied oder nicht?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## FangeNichts5 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir gestern ein Mützchen gekauft:q:q:q


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Swimano? |kopfkrat :q:q


----------



## Altmühlfischer96 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Swimano? |kopfkrat :q:q


TATA-TATA-TATA :q:q:q:q:q:q:q :m


----------



## FangeNichts5 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Swimano? |kopfkrat :q:q


 
|kopfkrat

Sorry, bin Grobmotoriker:m


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, hab mir heute entlich mein Wunsch erfüllt mir ein abgefu**tes Boot zu holen und es nach meinen Wünschen aufzubauen.
http://img846.*ih.us/img846/3997/boots.jpg

Gute 3,5 m lang und ein bisschen Arbeit muss noch reingesteckt werden 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das das "H" etwas krüppelig ist, ist normal. Ein Freund von mir hat die gleiche Mütze und da ist das "H" auch mehr ein "W" :q


----------



## FangeNichts5 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Das das "H" etwas krüppelig ist, ist normal. Ein Freund von mir hat die gleiche Mütze und da ist das "H" auch mehr ein "W" :q


 

Sieht da nur so aus. Meine Mütze ist also kein Krüppel:q

P.S. Happy Birthday!


----------



## murph (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> So, hab mir heute entlich mein Wunsch erfüllt mir ein abgefu**tes Boot zu holen und es nach meinen Wünschen aufzubauen.
> http://img846.*ih.us/img846/3997/boots.jpg
> 
> Gute 3,5 m lang und ein bisschen Arbeit muss noch reingesteckt werden
> ...




Das schaut doch nach einer soliden Grundlage aus. Mit einem wenig handwerklichen Geschick lässt sich da doch was schönes draus machen.

Glückwunsch dazu.

MfG


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Paar Stellen müssen mit GFK ausgebessert werden, neu lackiert wirds und am Innenleben wird auch einiges gemacht


----------



## maesox (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Pikehunter-Fabi

ach du warst das, der das geschossen hat
Liegt ja quasi bei dir um die Ecke#6

Wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Renovieren u später dicke Fische#6



VG
Matze


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kennst du das Boot? Bin gespannt was alles genau gemacht werden muss, aber soweit ich weiß is kein Loch etc drinnen. Muss das Boot dann nächstes Wochenende holen und dann liegts bald am Waginger und dann kommt endlich die Freiwassermutti mit denn 100 cm 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Welsschnapper (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@PikeHunter_Fabi
tolles Boot für mich persönlich n bissel klein aber hast n tollen schuss gemacht weiß zwa net ob du es vor hast aber ich würde an deiner stelle das teil vom schwert rausnehmen das de ein ebenen boden von vorn nach hinten hast

wenn de fragen hast zum Bootsbau reperatur ect. kannst mich gerne fragen hab schon 5 Boote aufgebaut bin immoment an nem Boot Typ Anka dran


----------



## Nolfravel (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Das das "H" etwas krüppelig ist, ist normal. Ein Freund von mir hat die gleiche Mütze und da ist das "H" auch mehr ein "W" :q


 

Du hast auch sone blöde Mütze, gib dat wenigstens zu:q:q:q


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Naja 3,5 m reicht für mich fürn Anfang, bin maximal zu zweit los. Der Schwertkasten kommt weg oder die Ruderbank wird da positioniert.
Ein Anka suche ich schon lange, leider sind die bei uns in Bayern recht schwer zu finden.

Werd mich sicherlich melden wenn ich Fragen hab, danke.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Welsschnapper (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schade das ich noch net all zu lange hier angemeldet bin weil hatte bis vor kurzem noch drei anka zu liegen oO#d


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oranienburg ist aber auch n Stückchen weg von mir


----------



## teddy- (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

möcht ja kein miesepeter sein aber ohne schwert sollte kein stärkerer wind oder wellen aufkommen das wird unangenehm


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wieso nicht?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Welsschnapper (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja da haste auch wieder recht XD

ja da haste recht ohne schwert is es ne kepelige angelegenheit da die das zuggewicht nach unten fehlt und somit die stabilität


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal sehen, normale Ruderboote haben ja auch kein Schwert oder?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## teddy- (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

genau da hat welsschnapper schon alles gesagt und ordentlich gradeaus fährt es auch nicht mehr aber wenn es ein kleiner see ist gehts schon


----------



## teddy- (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja aber die haben eine andere rumpfform und einen kiel


----------



## Welsschnapper (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja da hat teddy recht
aber ein Kiel bekommt man noch ans boot ran hab ich auch schon gemacht und es funzt ganz gut

so na dan erstmal bis morgen geh jetzt ins Nest


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also das Schwert drinne lassen?


----------



## teddy- (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hmm dann kommst du ja nicht mehr ins flache ich weiß auch nicht was man da machen kann


----------



## Welsschnapper (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also ich würde es rausnehmen und mir ein  beschwerten Kiel ranbauen is zwa net ganz einfach aber es lohnt sich


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da werd ich aber warscheinlich Probleme bekommen, hab von sowas gar keine Ahnung.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## u-see fischer (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Da werd ich aber warscheinlich Probleme bekommen, hab von sowas gar keine Ahnung.
> 
> Gruß Fabi



In diesem Fall würde ich das Schwert einfach so lassen.



teddy- schrieb:


> hmm dann kommst du ja nicht mehr ins flache ich weiß auch nicht was man da machen kann



Wie tief ist/geht das Schwert den? Mein Boot hat ein Tiefgang von wenigen cm, mit abgesenktem Fischkasten allerdings ca. 80 cm. In flacherem Wasser angel ich auch nicht bzw. ankere ich nicht. Wenn wirklich Fische im flachen Wasser (ca. 80cm) gefischt wird, erfolgt die Befischung von der Seeseite (tieferes Wasser) aus.

Daher sollte das Schwert nicht wirklich ein großes Problem darstellen, ein fehlerhafter Einbau eines Bootskiel allerdings schon.


----------



## Nolfravel (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Klugschaissermodus:An*


Könnt ihr den ganzen Bootschaiß nicht woanders klären?


Übrigens, chices Boot, ich will auch:q



*Klugschaissermodus:Aus*



Gruß,

Jan Peter


----------



## jogibaer1996 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,
störe ja nur ungerne, aber wollt Ihr für den Bootsumbau nicht lieber einen eigenen Trööt aufmachen?
Passt hier jetzt nicht mehr ganz so gut. Wäre klasse, vor allem weil man das Ganze dann auch besser verfolgen kann...

Grüße und schönen Abend noch
Jogi


----------



## jogibaer1996 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hehe, Nolfravel war schneller... der alte Frevler 
  ->soorry, Doppelpost...
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## teddy- (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

alles wird gut klein peter


----------



## Promachos (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

endlich habe ich die passende Rolle für meine Rocksweeper 902 gefunden: eine Daiwa Bradia 2506:m.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## welsfaenger (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und wie ist die bradia so?


----------



## Promachos (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

da kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, denn bei uns ist momentan Schonzeit.
Sie läuft jedenfalls butterweich und sieht in ihrer dezenten Optik einfach klasse aus.
Nähere Infos gibt's ab Mitte Mai.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## FehmarnAngler (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Du hast auch sone blöde Mütze, gib dat wenigstens zu:q:q:q


 

Nix da Hase, meine is vom Modell ne ganz andere :q:q

@ Promachos:
Viel Spaß mit der Bradia, ich war auch schon öfters am überlegen ob ich mir das schicke Ding bestelle


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Nix da Hase, meine is vom Modell ne ganz andere :q:q


 
Klar ist das die! :q:q


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war eben im Kaufland einkaufen, da hab ich mir diese 3 kleinen Strolche jeweils für 1€ gekauft!!! Wenn die Raubfischsaiaon losgeht werd ich die mal testen... Für´n Euro kann man doch nix falsch machen, oder? Sie fühlen sich stabil an, die Haken haben den Fingernageltest alle bestanden und Rasseln tuen sie auch...


----------



## robdasilva (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

heute gekommen.

Penn 950SSM "Big Mama" mit Tuning-Bremskopf FMS.

300m Leitner-Schnur 60er.

Black Cat Hartmono und Posen.

Der Bremsknopf ist ne Wucht, voll der Unterschied zum orginalen.

Hoffe das am Freitag auch meine Ehmanns Urian Sensetiv kommt.

Dann kanns losgehen im April am Po.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Klar ist das die! :q:q


 

Nöööö, ich hab diese:

http://www.vf-angelsport.de/media/_.../4b13f0f14333f-ShimanoFleeceHat.w210.h157.jpg


und du diese:

http://i41.twenga.com/mode/muetze/shimano-wollmuetze-wintermuetze-grau-tp_5875561496053041705.jpg

Und da steht auch Swimano drauf! :q:q


----------



## Quick-Fish (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Ich war eben im Kaufland einkaufen, da hab ich mir diese 3 kleinen  Strolche jeweils für 1€ gekauft!!! Wenn die Raubfischsaiaon losgeht werd  ich die mal testen... Für´n Euro kann man doch nix falsch machen, oder?  Sie fühlen sich stabil an, die Haken haben den Fingernageltest alle bestanden und Rasseln tuen sie auch...



Der Kaufland hat Angelsachen? |kopfkrat


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nur die Wobbler, stand im 1€ Werbeprospekt...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Fehmarnangler und Fangenichts: versteh sowieso nicht, warum Ihr euch Shimano-Mützen kauft... Ne gleichwertige Mütze ohne Shimano kost die Hälfte 
Hab im Angelladen jetzt ne Jacke von Shimano für 200€ gesehen... ohne Shimano hätt die sicherlich nur 100€ gekost 

Aber wenn ihr durch die Mützen mehr Fische fangt... kauf ich mir auch eine
:m

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## angelpfeife (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> @ Fehmarnangler und Fangenichts: versteh sowieso nicht, warum Ihr euch Shimano-Mützen kauft... Ne gleichwertige Mütze ohne Shimano kost die Hälfte
> Hab im Angelladen jetzt ne Jacke von Shimano für 200€ gesehen... ohne Shimano hätt die sicherlich nur 100€ gekost
> 
> Aber wenn ihr durch die Mützen mehr Fische fangt... kauf ich mir auch eine
> ...


Wenn du Fußballfan bist kaufst du dir doch au nen teuren Schaal mit Vereinslogo und nem Spruch drauf und nicht das gleiche Teil ohne, oder?


----------



## Meister_Eder (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jochen ist aber gar kein Shimanofan!
Der hasst in Wirklichkeit diesen Amateurangelgeräteverein 
Der mag nur seine Stella c:


----------



## jogibaer1996 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

loool, ja, aber da trägste den Schal nicht, weil er warm ist, sondern um zu Zeigen, dass du Fan bist, und die Mütze dient hauptsächlich als Eierwärmer. Denke mal, es gibt auch Rapper, die Angeln, und deshalb trotzdem keine Shimano Mütze anhaben... 
Aber versteh mich nicht falsch, ich trag' auch so Items von bestimmten Herstellern 
Ist eigentlich der Hammer, dass man mehr bezahlen muss, um Werbeträger zu werden... ^^

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## FehmarnAngler (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Meister_Eder schrieb:


> Jochen ist aber gar kein Shimanofan!
> Der hasst in Wirklichkeit diesen Amateurangelgeräteverein
> Der mag nur seine Stella c:


 

Lass bitte meine kleine süße Stella aus dem Spiel. :q:q
Sie hat mich so angelächelt, da konnte ich auf Dauer nicht nein sagen. 

Ich könnte stattdessen auch ne Billabong, Gaastra, Adidas, Puma, Nike, Daiwa oder sonst einer Marke tragen


----------



## erT (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kik hat auch immer ansprechende Mode in den Farben der Saison!


----------



## prignitz_angler (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Lass bitte meine kleine süße Stella aus dem Spiel. :q:q
> Sie hat mich so angelächelt, da konnte ich auf Dauer nicht nein sagen.
> 
> Ich könnte stattdessen auch ne *Billabong*, Gaastra, *Adidas, Puma, Nike*, Daiwa oder sonst einer Marke tragen




Das waren Marken der 90 er Jahre :q

Trägt doch keine Mensch mehr :q


----------



## Fabiasven (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



*HARDCORE-ANGLER* schrieb:


> Ich war eben im Kaufland einkaufen, da hab ich mir diese 3 kleinen Strolche jeweils für 1€ gekauft!!! Wenn die Raubfischsaiaon losgeht werd ich die mal testen... Für´n Euro kann man doch nix falsch machen, oder? Sie fühlen sich stabil an, die Haken haben den Fingernageltest alle bestanden und Rasseln tuen sie auch...



DU bist böse. Nee spass, aber wie das so ist war ich vorhin auch bei Kaufland und hab sie mir geholt:c


----------



## Jakobsn (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ihr wisst gar nicht was mir Heute passiert ist!!!
Ich warte schon länger auf neuen Angelkram und Heute kommt der Postmann zu mir mit den Sachen und ich will raus gehen um den Kram anzunehmen und was macht der dreht sich um steigt in sein Auto und fährt weg:O:O
Das war böse den war ein Zettel am Briefkasten das er Morgen wiederkommt  hab ich nicht verstanden den Kerl


----------



## Nolfravel (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ich könnte stattdessen auch ne Billabong, Gaastra, Adidas, Puma, Nike, Daiwa oder sonst einer Marke tragen


 


Das ist aber alles wat für Mädchen

Und wenn du jetzt noch wie sowatt wie Cleptomanix kommst, dann sach ich dir, sowatt ist viel zu mainstream.





Wobei ich mir letzens auch fast nen G.Loomis Pullover gekuaft hatte, aber der passte nicht



Jan Peter


----------



## Felipe95 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo @ all,

bei mir ist am samstag nach einem askari besuch in hannover auch wieder einiges neues reingekommen 

ne Berkley Pulse 2-8g WG

2x Askon PX Bissanzeiger

einige neue Powerbaitsorten

und einige Mepps,Effzetts und ein neues Taschenmesser ^^

Gruß Felix


----------



## e.shikari (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



*HARDCORE-ANGLER* schrieb:


> Nur die Wobbler, stand im 1€ Werbeprospekt...



gib zu, die sind aus zucker und lösen sich im wasser auf?!


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



e.shikari schrieb:


> gib zu, die sind aus zucker und lösen sich im wasser auf?!



Nee, die sehen echt robust aus, die Dinger


----------



## Bobster (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



robdasilva schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute gekommen.
> Penn 950SSM "Big Mama" mit Tuning-Bremskopf FMS.
> Der Bremsknopf ist ne Wucht, voll der Unterschied zum orginalen.


 

Ihr mit Eurem "Mützengesülze" :q

@robdasilva
Dieser Tuning-Bremsknopf interessiert mich wesentlich mehr...als Hutträger :q

Wo bekommt man den ?
Für alle SSM oder auch Slammer's ?

...könntest Du noch eine Einzelaufnahme einstellen ?

Die Bremsen der Spinfischer oder Slammer sind doch eh schon weit über dem mittelmaß ?

Was ist das besondere daran ?

Danke

|wavey:


----------



## Gemini (9. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern kam neues Spielzeug rein:

Black&White für Bachforelle&Hecht  
(Caldia 1503 & Sargus 3000)


----------



## Koalano1 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich will auch neues Spielzeug:c#6
Die Caldia 2506 schwebt mir auch schon seit längerem im Kopf herum, aber hatte sie leider noch nicht in der Hand...

Kann einer von euch vielleicht etwas zu dem Modell sagen?
Soll annne Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 3,05m / -50g
kommen und das Haupteinsatzgebiet ist Kanal & Rhein.

Danke!


Grüße

Koala


----------



## gnideR (9. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab mir zwei neue röllchen besellt
Shimano rarenium 4000 bei askari (in kürze wieder lieferbar)
Shimano stratic c14 2500 bei a&m für nen recht guten preis bin mal gespannt von der amirolle :vik:

gruß David


----------



## Promachos (9. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Koalano,

zufälligerweise hab ich genau die Rute und Rolle:m. Ich persönlich finde die Bradia 2506 für die 305 cm Greys etwas zu unterdimensioniert, sowohl von der Optik als auch vom Gewicht her.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## ProBass99 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und ich hab mir auch mal wieder was ganzzz böses gegönnt :





Macht sich auch ganz gut an meiner Lesath...
Freue mich schon aufs Wochenende 


Gruß ProBass99


----------



## Koalano1 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo Koalano,
> 
> zufälligerweise hab ich genau die Rute und Rolle:m. Ich persönlich finde die Bradia 2506 für die 305 cm Greys etwas zu unterdimensioniert, sowohl von der Optik als auch vom Gewicht her.
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 

Dass du die Rute auch hast, wusste ich#6

Mhmmm, dann muss ich mir wohl was anderes überlegen, hast du denn schon etwas "passendes" gefunden?

Ich glaube, dass ich mir dann noch nen anderes Rütchen zulegen muss damit ich mir die bestellen kann, denn ich find die schon schick! 
Wie läuft den deine Bradia?

Grüße


----------



## west1 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Sachen habt ihr da. #6

Ich werde mir die nächsten Tage mal 2 Päckchen Maden kaufen.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (9. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Felix: Was hast du für die Pulse 2-8gr bezahlt?


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (9. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



west1 schrieb:


> Schöne Sachen habt ihr da. #6
> 
> Ich werde mir die nächsten Tage mal 2 Päckchen Maden kaufen.



Aber die Bilder nicht vergessen hier reinzustellen :q


----------



## Ruff Raider (10. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Juhu heute ist meine Infinity Q 30-60 in 2,70 und Caldia x 3000 gekommen:l mache heute abend mal nen foto


----------



## 275678 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo!
Habe die Century CPT Spinnrute 20-60 gr und suche die passende Rolle dazu am besten Shimano.
Wäre die Shimano Twin Power C 5000 FC gut für Hechtangeln?
Kann die Rolle nagelneu für 200 Euro bekommen!
Danke für eure Hilfe!
Grüße Walter
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]


----------



## Ruff Raider (10. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Juhu heute ist meine Infinity Q 30-60 in 2,70 und Caldia x 3000 gekommen:lhttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=156966&stc=1&d=1299781755


----------



## Friedfischschreck (10. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



275678 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Habe die Century CPT Spinnrute 20-60 gr und suche die passende Rolle dazu am besten Shimano.
> Wäre die Shimano Twin Power C 5000 FC gut für Hechtangeln?
> Kann die Rolle nagelneu für 200 Euro bekommen!
> ...


 
Wenn du dir eine 20-60g Rute holst, würde ich eher zu einer 4000er FC raten. Dürfte eigentlich dicke ausreichen.
Am allerbesten ist es natürlich wenn du die Rollen mal an die Rute schrauben kannst und dann die auswählst mit der die Rute am besten ausgewogen ist.


----------



## ali-angler (10. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab grad 4 Biedron Wobbler für 8 Euro bekommen: Dirty Harry, Rim Jim, Equaliser und Belly Dancer.

Soviel hab ich allein für den Original als zweiteiler bezahlt.


----------



## Altmühlfischer96 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir heute zur bestandenen Fischerprüfung ne Daiwa Exceller RUTE (2,40m, -55gr WG) gekauft. Foto ist momentan tot also nutzt des Internet. Vielleicht stell ich irgendwann später noch Bilder rein.


----------



## Kotzi (10. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Durch das Mini Abo?


----------



## ali-angler (10. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

genau, lohnt sich echt. Darf nur nicht vergessen zu kündigen


----------



## erT (10. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So,
dann möchte ich mich auch mal in diesem Thema verewigen.
Heute mein neues Werkzeug bekommen. Ich bin begeistert :m
Dazu das passende Futter.
Die Rolle braucht leider noch, vorübergehende Lebensgefährtin wird meine Citica.

Ich freu mich auf die erste Tour #6


----------



## Meister_Eder (11. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Leider muss ich ihnen bescheinigen, das sie gefährdet und völlig krank sind !

Und das ist auch gut so !!! :m


----------



## jkc (11. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



erT schrieb:


> So,
> dann möchte ich mich auch mal in diesem Thema verewigen.
> Heute mein neues Werkzeug bekommen. Ich bin begeistert :m
> Dazu das passende Futter.
> ...



Hi, wasn des für eine Rute und was kann die?

Grüße JK


----------



## erT (11. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist eine Tailwalk Trinis ML in 1,82m und WG von glaube ca. 5-15g (WG-Klasse: 3/16~3/8 Oz).
Ich hab damit selbst noch keine Erfahrung und war nie ein unglaublicher Rutenperfektionist, daher kann ich aus Erfahrung garnichts sagen :m
Mir wurde die Rute aber wärmstens für die Angelei, vorwiegend auf Barsch empfohlen. Besonders für leichtgewichte ab 4-5g, soll angeblich aber auch bei über 20g noch nicht völlig kapitulieren und daher auch mal nen 10er Wobbler verkraften, sofern nicht unbedingt Tiefläufer 
Der erste Eindruck ist umwerfend :k
Dazu gibt es dann eine Curado 51 und ein bisschen Stroft Typ2 in 5-6kg.


----------



## jkc (11. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jop, danke für die Antwort und viel Spaß damit...
Für meinen momentanen Geschmack leider mindestens 6oz unter meinem favorisiertem Wurfgewicht.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Fabiasven (12. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab die 1€ Wobbler vom Kaufland heute mal durchs Wasser gekurbelt. Ich finde die laufen gut und lassen sich sogar twitchen. Gerade bei dem blauen blitzen dann die Flanken gut auf. Denke die 3€ haben sich gelohnt.


----------



## erT (12. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das hab ich mir bei einem aus dem Aldi Sortiment auch so gedacht.
Habe trotzdem erst einmal mit gefischt, weil erstens das Vertrauen halt nicht so riesig ist und 
zweitens müssen sich die teuren Illex & Co doch rechtfertigen lassen. Wie säh das aus, wenn ich auf einmal noch was auf den Aldiwobbler fange? |bigeyes



Viel Erfolg damit!


----------



## Fabiasven (12. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenns nix taugt wars net schlimm und die teuren dürfen wieder. Denke mal für Barsch und Forelle am Bach reichts.


----------



## DropShotter (12. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin!

Hab mir heut die* Shimano Beastmaster* BX *Jigging JERK*, 1.80m, 20-70g geholt!

Morgen geht es gleich zum Testen auf'm Bodden!

Da kann ich auch gleich meine Sportex Opal Twitch testen!

Gruß

DS


----------



## Lorenz (12. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DropShotter schrieb:


> Hab mir heut die* Shimano Beastmaster* BX *Jigging JERK*, 1.80m, 20-70g geholt!
> 
> Morgen geht es gleich zum Testen auf'm Bodden!



Ist das die mit der asymetrischen Teilung?
Welche Wobbler lassen sich damit noch twitchen bzw. ab wann wirds grenzwertig?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DropShotter schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hab mir heut die* Shimano Beastmaster* BX *Jigging JERK*, 1.80m, 20-70g geholt!
> 
> ...


 
Dann lass dich nicht erwischen...
Hechte haben dort bereits Schonzeit.... :g


----------



## DropShotter (12. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Dann lass dich nicht erwischen...
> Hechte haben dort bereits Schonzeit.... :g



Das weiß ich doch!

Also brauch ich auch nicht aufpassen!


----------



## DropShotter (12. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Ist das die mit der asymetrischen Teilung?
> Welche Wobbler lassen sich damit noch twitchen bzw. ab wann wirds grenzwertig?



Die Rute ist einteilig! Das andere kann ich dir erst später schildern! Ist aber sehr ein straffes Blank!


----------



## Lorenz (12. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DropShotter schrieb:


> *Die Rute ist einteilig!* Das andere kann ich dir erst später schildern! Ist aber sehr ein straffes Blank!


Noch besser :m

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Breamhunter (13. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DropShotter schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hab mir heut die* Shimano Beastmaster* BX *Jigging JERK*, 1.80m, 20-70g geholt!
> Morgen geht es gleich zum Testen auf'm Bodden! Da kann ich auch gleich meine Sportex Opal Twitch testen!
> ...



Schönes Gerät. Ich frage mich nur gerade in was für einem Etablissement die Aufnahmen gemacht wurden :q


----------



## raubfisch-ole (13. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So ich hab mir dann für die neue Saison ne schöne Shimano Yasei Aspius in 2,70 und eine Shimano Twin Power 4000FC gegönnt. Jetzt muss nur noch die Schonzeit vorbei sein! :vik:


----------



## DropShotter (13. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Schönes Gerät. Ich frage mich nur gerade in was für einem Etablissement die Aufnahmen gemacht wurden :q



Moin!:vik:

Da kennt sich aber jemand aus!

Das Rotlicht geht es immer Abends an!

Nee Quatsch! Ist bei uns im Wohnzimmer!

Schönen Gruß

DS#h


----------



## Promachos (14. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Koalano,

die Bradia ist auf meiner Rocksweeper. Für die Greys, die ich nur zum Wobbeln bzw. als Ersatz nutzen werde, reicht mir eine Blue Arc 9400.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## barschhunter1 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was fürs Posenangeln:
Rute: Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float 10-35Wg 3.60m
Rolle: Shimano Exage 2500 RC
Schnur: Broxxline 0.20mm
sieht echt gut aus  hat schon jeman erfahrung mit der Rute?
Bilder folgen


----------



## Mendez (14. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jetzt kann ich ruhig nach Irland fliegen. Meine 6 Babys liegen da bombensicher.:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Kark (16. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei gab es auch mal wieder etwas Neues.
Eine ABU Revo Premier. Ist mittlerweile neben einer STX und einer Toro die dritte LP-Rolle aus dem Hause ABU. Ich bin von diesen Rollen echt überzeugt.






Grüße,

Kark


----------



## welsfaenger (16. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, endlich ist auch mein kleines Spielzeug gekommen, und was soll man sagen, einfach perfekt.


----------



## welsfaenger (16. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

und weil so günstig gleich noch ne zweite fürn Kumpel.
Desweiteren noch diverse andere Sachen. 
Für´n Verein als Preis noch eine DQM Effzett Rolle mit Kampfbremse bestellt und muss sagen, garnicht mal schlecht. Dafür das die Rolle man gerade 40,- € gekostet hat richtig gut sogar.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Huii, ne Stella #6

Hübsches Ding, meine 2500 Fe könnte ich mir jeden Tag angucken.


----------



## Der-Graf (16. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Kark: Worauf liegt denn deine Rolle auf dem Foto? Sieht aus, wie ein kleiner Couchtisch, der Mit GuFis und Wobblern dekoriert wurde?! Hat was... :q


----------



## King Wetzel (16. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@kark 
schöne rolle bin auch am überlegen mir die zu gönnen 
welche gewichte wirfst du da mit ???
MFG henry


----------



## Kark (16. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> @Kark: Worauf liegt denn deine Rolle auf dem Foto? Sieht aus, wie ein kleiner Couchtisch, der Mit GuFis und Wobblern dekoriert wurde?! Hat was... :q



Stimmt steht als Deko auf meinem Couchtisch. Drin sind besondere Köder wie z.B. der Jerk auf den ich meinen ersten Meter gefangen habe, Shad meines 100sten Hechtes etc.... #6

@ King Wetzel

Die Rolle soll für kl. Jerks bis ca. 25-30gr und Wobbler/Twichbaits  von ca. 10-30gr eingesetzt werden.

Bei Bedarf kommt sie auch mal auf eine Vertikalrute wenn es denn dann soweit ist.


----------



## ProBass99 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> So, endlich ist auch mein kleines Spielzeug gekommen, und was soll man sagen, einfach perfekt.




Die Rolle (4000 SFE) hab ich mir die letzten Tage auch gegönnt. Einfach nur zum verlieben  konnte sie sogar schon am letzten Wochenende mit nem Esox einweihen ...    Ein Traum ...

An welcher Rute haste die Rolle montiert?


----------



## mika98 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Bei gab es auch mal wieder etwas Neues.
> Eine ABU Revo Premier. Ist mittlerweile neben einer STX und einer Toro die dritte LP-Rolle aus dem Hause ABU. Ich bin von diesen Rollen echt überzeugt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
schicki #6.top-röllchen haste da gekauft Aber das is schon ne rlativ feine geretschaft .darf ich fragen wo du sie gekauft hast?ein freund von mir sucht nemlich ne günztige premier.


----------



## daci7 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Soo ...

mein neues Stöckchen hat mich heute so traurig angeschaut, da sind wir zwei mal schnell in den nächsten Laden gefahren und haben passende Rollen ausprobiert =)





... was soll ich sagen ... es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick :k

- Penn Overseas Travel Spin 20-80, 2,7m
- Penn Battle BTL4000

(Passt auch gut an meinen neuen Rucksack (Tatonka Yukon, 70l) -> Lappland kann kommen!)


----------



## Kark (16. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Optisch auf jeden Fall eine sehr harmonische Combo #6


----------



## Fabiasven (16. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Letztens noch erwähnt, erprobt, gefischt, gefangen, hier endlich mal ein Foto meiner 1000er Exage






Ich hab mal gehört, daß Indianer gute Fischer sind. Ob das auf den hier auch zutrifft:


----------



## welsfaenger (16. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

werde die Stella an verschiedenen Ruten fischen.
Meistens an einer ABU Suisho 2,80 (20-50) oder an der Yabai (20-70gr.).
Dazu kommen noch gelegentliche Ausflüge an eine RST Hechtspinnrute sowi an die Balzer Baltic Sea (wenns mal wieder auf die Ostsee geht!).
Da die Rolle ja richtig was kann und zudem sehr leicht ist kann man sie sehr breit einsetzen. das Problem ist nur, das meine anderen Rollen jetzt wahrscheinlich verstauben werden


----------



## Buxte (17. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab es eine:

  Abu Garcia Fantasista Aozora 1,80m 10-40 Wg

Die Rute kam in einem Transportrohr und ist ein echtes Schmuckstück#6

http://img851.*ih.us/img851/4039/dsc02546.jpg

http://img854.*ih.us/img854/2934/dsc02545k.jpg
Gruß Dominic


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, moin!

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder!
Habe mir da & da mal wieder was gegönnt!
Vom ganzen Watzeug bis zu neuen Gummies, Rute, Rolle...

Stelle erstmal ein Bild von meinen neuen Schmuckstücken rein.
Freue mich schon sie zu fischen :hahaha::klatsch






Von oben nach unten:

- Slender Pointer 67 Mr -MS American Shad-
- Flash Minnow Tr. 65 SP -Chart Tiger-
- Pointer 65 SP -Bluegill-

Die anderen Bilder stelle ich morgen rein

LG Svenno


----------



## GuidoOo (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war gestern auf der AnJa...
Sehr mager fand ich`s dort.
Ein paar Sachen durften trotzdem mit:
http://img830.*ih.us/img830/7444/p1060930g.jpg


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So 
der neue Laden meines Tackledealers musste natürlich auch eingeweiht werden.
Und jetzt gehöre ich auch endlich mal zu den 
Shimano-fischern|stolz:

Shimano Beastmaser AX 210 10-30g
Spro Red Arc 10100 mit ner 12er Climax BR-8 Braid
DAM Featherweight Popper 
und noch ein Iron Claw Gummi


----------



## MrFloppy (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die br8 hab ich mir auch zum testen gegönnt. Allerdings als 10er in rot... Mal schauen, wie sie auf die 1000er stradic passt.


----------



## Gemini (25. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe gestern auf Kleinteilsuche einen Angelladen aufm Dorf entdeckt. 
Kfz-Werkstatt und Angelkram in einem, tolle Kombination 





Das Material kommt mir relativ unflexibel vor aber nach 
positiven Berichten hier im Forum und bei 6.50€/25m werde ich es mal testen.

Es geht hier ja "schon" in knapp 70 Tagen wieder los mit dem Raubfischangeln... :c


----------



## Leski (25. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
ich hab auch mal wieder "ein wenig" zugeschlagen.

3*Jackson Real Jerk in 17cm
1 Salmo Perch 14cm
1* Salmo Slider 12cm
1*Salmo Fatso 10cm
2*Castaic Swim Bait Sardine 17cm
4*Castaic Real Bait 15cm
1*Castaic Swim Bait 15cm
2*Castaic Platinium 6"
1*Castaic Platinium 8"
1* Bull Dawg 23cm
1* Jake 20cm
1* Grandma 19cm
1 * Hybrida W1
1*Hybrida J2


----------



## Gemini (25. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oha, Swimbaits scheinen bei dir echt gut zu laufen 

Ich hab bei mir auf die Dinger noch nie was gefangen, 
sehen aber immerhin schön aus


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gemini schrieb:


> Habe gestern auf Kleinteilsuche einen Angelladen aufm Dorf entdeckt.
> Kfz-Werkstatt und Angelkram in einem, tolle Kombination
> 
> 
> ...



Das Zeug ist super, fische ich schon einige Jahre ohne besondere Vorkommnisse.


----------



## jkc (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Leski schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab auch mal wieder "ein wenig" zugeschlagen.
> 
> 3*Jackson Real Jerk in 17cm
> ...



Hi, schöne Sachen!

Mich würde mal ein Vergleich der der Lauftiefe beim Schleppen vom 20cm Jake zur etwa gleichgroßen Grandma interessieren, kannst Du da was zu sagen. 
Der Jake läuft mir leider etwas zu tief...

Grüße JK


----------



## MrFloppy (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

diese woche sind meine beiden tailwalk del sol und die revo premier angekommen. erstes testfischen am baggersee:

1 x zander, 1 x hecht, 2 x seeforelle (bisse direkt vor meinen füßen, dann leider ausgestiegen).  bei beiden anderen - klar - schwimmen wieder.


----------



## tobi82m (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eben Bestellung bei LIDl gemacht 

2x Tasche
1x Ständer 

mal schau wie das so ist von der verarbeitung hab ja bis jetzt nur gutes gehört

mfg


----------



## Norge Fan (27. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



tobi82m schrieb:


> Eben Bestellung bei LIDl gemacht
> 
> 2x Tasche
> 1x Ständer
> ...


 
Dann berichte mal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tobi82m (27. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

werd ich tun wenns sie da sind


hat einer von euch schon mal solch angelrute bei lidl gekauft ich meine mal für 25 euronen kann man nix falsch machen oder ist zwar dann nicht das super produkt aber ich denke um nen paar aale zu angeln sollte es doch reichen 
bin am überlegen solch ding mal zu testen 

mfg


----------



## Brikz83 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich habe zum Aalansitz die Rollen und ein Kumpel 2 Ruten von Lidl. Für diesen Zweck sind sie definitv ausreichend... aber 25 euronen ist auch wiederum gar nicht so günstig für einfache Ansitzruten. Da kann man bei Askari in ähnlichem Preisbereich vielleicht (ohne es getestet zu haben) besseres bekommen.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (27. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War gestern im Laden, wollt eigentlich nur Wirbel und Titan kaufen, füllte dann aber die Farben von den 18er Gummis auf die ich letztes Jahr verworfen und noch nicht wieder gekauft hab und ein Buster Jerk, mal sehn ob er fängt 

http://img842.*ih.us/img842/8472/buster.gif

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Der-Graf (28. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War eben auch mal wieder im Angelshop meines Vertrauens. Heraus kamen:

- Mitchell Elite Spin WG 2-8g >>> Die Zanderschonzeit geht ja leider pünktlich zur (hoffentlich dann bestandenen) Angelprüfung los und aus diesem Grund brauchte ich natürlich noch ne feine Barsch-Rute für kleine Wobbler, Spinner und Gummis. 

- 10 Kopytos 7cm in diversen Farben

- Schlagholz (braucht man ja irgendwie auch...^^)

Bilder folgen bei Gelegenheit. Muss erstmal meiner Freundin schonend beibringen, dass ich wieder ne Menge Geld gelassen hab, bevor ich die Sachen fotofertig ausbreite. 


PS: Da ich Anfänger bin, hatte ich auch erst überlegt, Lidl mal nen Besuch abzustatten, zwecks Barsch-Telerute. Allerdings habe ich dann spontan entschieden, doch lieber n bisschen mehr auszugeben und mich dann für die Mitchell entschieden.^^


----------



## Fabiasven (28. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Machs wie ich. Kaufen, zu den anderen Angelsachen dazustellen, irgendwann zum angeln mitnehmen und wenn sie fragt sagen: Die hab ich doch schon ewig.

Klappt immer


----------



## todes.timo (28. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir mal nen Kescher zum Hecht angeln gegönnt, der absolute Wahnsinn


http://angelnberkowitz.de/vivtek-grossfisch-kescher-100cmx74cmx152cm-salzwasserfest-und-schwimmend


----------



## Der-Graf (28. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Machs wie ich. Kaufen, zu den anderen Angelsachen dazustellen, irgendwann zum angeln mitnehmen und wenn sie fragt sagen: Die hab ich doch schon ewig.
> 
> Klappt immer



Prinzipiell ne gute Idee, aber wenn aus einer Rute plötzlich zwei werden, fällts trotzdem auf.


----------



## goolgetter (28. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Fabiasven,

das sind doch mal echt nützliche Tipps! 
Danke dafür.


----------



## mika98 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> War eben auch mal wieder im Angelshop meines Vertrauens. Heraus kamen:
> 
> - Mitchell Elite Spin WG 2-8g >>> Die Zanderschonzeit geht ja leider pünktlich zur (hoffentlich dann bestandenen) Angelprüfung los und aus diesem Grund brauchte ich natürlich noch ne feine Barsch-Rute für kleine Wobbler, Spinner und Gummis.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,wünsch dir erstmal viel glück für die angel prüfung  wenn du sie gefischt hast,dann berichtemal bitte von der mitchell.


----------



## Der Zuhörer (28. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



goolgetter schrieb:


> @ Fabiasven,
> 
> das sind doch mal echt nützliche Tipps!
> Danke dafür.


 


Das machen wir doch mehr oder weniger alle, neue Sachen hin und wieder mal an der Frau vorbeischleusen, weil es sonst schimpfe gibt weil der Keller schon voll ist...


----------



## Fabiasven (29. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bin ja schon froh das meine auch angelt, macht manchmal alles etwas leichter, aber nur manchmal.


----------



## Nolfravel (29. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



mika98 schrieb:


> Hi,wünsch dir erstmal viel glück für die angel prüfung  wenn du sie gefischt hast,dann berichtemal bitte von der mitchell.


 


Falls es hilft, ich habe die gestern mal gefischt.

Für mich eine sehr geile Rig-Rute.

Wenn hier nicht schon 4 Barschruten stünden, würde ich mir eine kaufen.

Vllt. kaufe ich sie trotzdem noch:q



JP


----------



## fealit (29. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Machs wie ich. Kaufen, zu den anderen Angelsachen dazustellen, irgendwann zum angeln mitnehmen und wenn sie fragt sagen: Die hab ich doch schon ewig.
> 
> Klappt immer



Hey, 

machen das unsere Frauen in Punkto Schuhe und Klamotten nicht genauso?
Also ich bekomme jedes mal zu hören, och Schatz das habe ich doch schon lange.


----------



## Fun Fisher (29. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fealit schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> machen das unsere Frauen in Punkto Schuhe und Klamotten nicht genauso?
> Also ich bekomme jedes mal zu hören, och Schatz das habe ich doch schon lange.




Nur ist der Unterschied, dass die Frauen die Klamotten wirklich schon lange haben und wir Mäner das nurnoch nicht gemerkt haben.:q:vik:|bigeyes


----------



## Nolfravel (30. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir kamen heute die Nachwehen des Spinnfischverbotes bis zum 1.3. an.
Direkt aus Californien, Tacklewarehouse:l


1x Lucky Craft Sammy 65
1x Lucky Craft Sammy 85
1x Lucky Craft Pointer 65

1x Rutenkondom für meine UL, die ich grade selber baue. ( Das Schaiß-Kondom ist zu kurz für meine Rute|supergri)

1x Tungsten Bullets

3x  Gamakatsu Offset Größe 4
2x Gamakatsu Offset Größe 2
1x Gamakatsu Offset Größe 1



Gruß,

Jan Peter


----------



## DerAndi (30. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



erT schrieb:


> Das ist eine Tailwalk Trinis ML in 1,82m und WG von glaube ca. 5-15g (WG-Klasse: 3/16~3/8 Oz).
> Ich hab damit selbst noch keine Erfahrung und war nie ein unglaublicher Rutenperfektionist, daher kann ich aus Erfahrung garnichts sagen :m
> Mir wurde die Rute aber wärmstens für die Angelei, vorwiegend auf Barsch empfohlen. Besonders für leichtgewichte ab 4-5g, soll angeblich aber auch bei über 20g noch nicht völlig kapitulieren und daher auch mal nen 10er Wobbler verkraften, sofern nicht unbedingt Tiefläufer
> Der erste Eindruck ist umwerfend :k
> Dazu gibt es dann eine Curado 51 und ein bisschen Stroft Typ2 in 5-6kg.



hab die gleiche rute und bin unzufrieden hoch 10. die ringe sitzen nicht dicht genug und bei den letzten 3 ringen scheuert die schnur im drill am blank. 
und sowas bei ner 150€ rute


----------



## tobi82m (30. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tasche und Ruttenhalten von lidl kamne heut und muss sagen für das geld hätte ich gleich 2 kaufen sollen von den taschen ist in meinen augen super verarbeitet 

freu mich schon davon die fächer zu füllen 


mfg


----------



## carphunter1678 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> War gestern im Laden, wollt eigentlich nur Wirbel und Titan kaufen, füllte dann aber die Farben von den 18er Gummis auf die ich letztes Jahr verworfen und noch nicht wieder gekauft hab und ein Buster Jerk, mal sehn ob er fängt
> 
> http://img842.*ih.us/img842/8472/buster.gif
> 
> Gruß Fabi


 

so geht es vielen man will nur ne packung haken oder wirbel kaufen aber man geht immer mit ner vollen tüte raus


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Naja, die Tüte war verhältnissmäßig leer


----------



## Carp-Riots (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vor einer woche gabs
Denn BBZ 1 von spro in rotaugen dekor
Einen Illex Crankbait
N paar duolock snaps
klemmhülsen 
7x7 feinstahl in 12 und 9 kg tragkraft

heute gabs mal:
15 Bleiköpfe in 10 gramm (rundkopf und stand up)
1 Illex Water Monitor 95 in bone
4 Belly Weights für softjerks

man man man ein glück dauerts nur noch n monat bis die schonzeit vorbei ist!bei denn temperaturen juckts gewaltig in denn fingern!


----------



## ...brummel... (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so ich will jetzt auch mal hier was reinstellen

Restbestände geflochtene schnur bei meinem Händler ergattet
60m 0,10 Whiplash Cristal
69m 0,17 FireLine Flame Green
35m 0,15 FireLine Smoke
alles zusammen für nur 6€
er war froh als er dat alles los war lag schon seit 2 monaten umher


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich eine helle und robuste Kopflampe: Eine Spark ST6-360CW mit zwei 18650 JetBeam-Akkus incl. Schnellladegerät.




Jetzt nur noch warten bis Jörg aus Spanien zurück ist und dann Blinker bestellen und dann über Pfingsten einen Kurztrip nach Italien :vik:


----------



## el-roberto (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



...brummel... schrieb:


> so ich will jetzt auch mal hier was reinstellen
> 
> Restbestände geflochtene schnur bei meinem Händler ergattet
> 60m 0,10 Whiplash Cristal
> ...



...und was macht man mit 35m schnur? kaufst du mir meine reste auch ab?:q


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vorfächer binden.


----------



## ajaekel (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da unser Liebling, die Shimano Lesath in 2,70m und 3-12g Wurfgewicht nicht mehr hergestellt wird und leider von Shimano aus Kulanz verschrottet wurde, weil der Leitring fehlte, musste was neues her.

Mit der Länge und in dem Wurfgewicht gar nicht so einfach.

Letzten Endes hat die Shimano Diaflash in 2,37m und einem Wurfgewicht 0.8-8g gewonnen.

Da die auch grad die Shimano Aspire 2500 mit Kampfbremse im Angebot hatten, haben wir die auch gleich mit ner Stroft geflochtenen mitgenommen.

Auch wenn die Diaflash ne schöne Rute ist, an die Wurfweiten der Lesath mit Spinnern von 3-5g kommt sie leider nicht ran 

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## Kark (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir gabe es neben ein paar Forellen ködern (Mepps, Miniwobbler, Mini-Gummifische) noch ein paar Kleineteile (Wirbel, Snaps, Mini-Jigköpfe, Drillinge, Floucarbon, etc) noch eine Mitchell Elite Spin 602L (1,83m/ 2-8gr) zum Forellenspinnfischen.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## DropShotter (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir heut endlich mal ne ordentliche Tasche geholt!:q

Nun sind meine KuKö auch schön sortiert!

5+2 Boxen!

Schöne Grüße

DS


----------



## allroundangler96 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir die elite spin von mitchell mit 2-8gr und 1.90 länge mL GEGÖNNT dazu noch die shimano nexave 1000rb und die platinum schnur 20er ist jetzt ne sehr schöne kombo...  war eben mal am see und hab den dickbarsch damit gefangen(27cm) morgen gehts dann zum forellensee


----------



## goolgetter (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Dropshotter,

na da haste ja wirklich Plaaaaatz ohne Ende. (den brauchst ja mittlerweile auch!)
Ich habe mir noch ein paar Gummifische von LunkerCity (Shaker) und ein paar Drillinge für Stingermontage mitgenommen.


----------



## DerAndi (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir war der Osterhase etwas verfrüht da als ich vonne Maloche kam.

Die Hecht-Wolfsbarsch Combo is ins haus geflattert.....:vik:


----------



## tobi82m (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir kam auch der hase heut und brachte ne Berkley mit und ne rollte dazu plus schnur noch paar kleinteile gekauft und los gehts

bilder werden folgen hehe


----------



## e!k (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Dropshotter 
die Tasche hab ich auch  
Bin an sich auch recht zufrieden. Vor allem ist sie recht bequem zu tragen. Auch wenn die mit Bleiköpfen etc. nachher recht schwer wird und sogar da mittlerweile Platzprobleme hab  Aber für Gummis bis 14cm (wenn du die gleiche Größe hast wie ich) ist die echt klasse. Da drüber wird es etwas eng in den Fächern


----------



## John Doe12 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DropShotter schrieb:


> Hab mir heut endlich mal ne ordentliche Tasche geholt!:q
> 
> Nun sind meine KuKö auch schön sortiert!
> 
> ...



Hallo

Kannst du mir bitte sagen wer die herstellt, ich benötige nämlich dringend eine neue, um meine Gufis etc. zu lagern.

Danke Martin


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

(Prologic) Savager Gear::m
http://www.fettekarpfen.de/savage-gear-6-box-system.html


----------



## John Doe12 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke:m

Auf den Prof...ist verlass#6

Gruß Martin


----------



## DropShotter (2. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Martin F. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kannst du mir bitte sagen wer die herstellt, ich benötige nämlich dringend eine neue, um meine Gufis etc. zu lagern.
> 
> Danke Martin



Ja die ist von Savage Gear! Ich konnte sie für 32€ bekommen! Da hab ich dann zugeschlagen!:m

Zusätzliche Boxen sind bei der Tasche auch kein Problem!

Hatte mir erst die Tasche von Illex angeschaut aber die ist ja sehr klein! Im Katalog sehen die Dinger immer größer aus!

Meine 5 Boxen sind nun schon fast voll und zwei neue Köder sind auch schon wieder bestellt!

Werde dann wohl demnächst noch Boxen nachordnern!


----------



## John Doe12 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ok ich kauf sie dir für 25€ ab, is ja schließlich gebraucht:q:q:q

Spaß beiseite, ich hab sie nicht günstiger als 49€ gefunden,(wird mein Geburtstagsgeschenk, meine Frau weiß schon Bescheid), aber mit dem Preis kann ich leben, schließlich braucht man sowas ja nicht jedes Jahr.

Danke für die Infos.

Martin

Momentan hab ich eine von Sänger glaub ich, naja da verziehen sich die Boxen, die Reißverschlüsse geben nach und nach auf, naja ich bin bei Wind und Wetter unterwegs, aber sowas sollte so eine Tasche schon ein paar Jahre aushalten, ich kauf es halt nie wieder.


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Bei mir war der Osterhase etwas verfrüht da als ich vonne Maloche kam.
> 
> Die Hecht-Wolfsbarsch Combo is ins haus geflattert.....



Ich will ja nich klug*******n, aber das muss ja mind. ne 5000er Sargus sein, dem Griff nach zu urteilen.
Ist das zum Wolfsbarsch/Hechtangeln nicht ein bisl überdimensioniert? |bigeyes


----------



## david24 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei lidel gibt es im mom taschen..die finde ich sogar garnicht schlecht.. machen nen guten eindruck.. 4 oder 5 boxen haben die


----------



## mika98 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



david24 schrieb:


> bei lidel gibt es im mom taschen..die finde ich sogar garnicht schlecht.. machen nen guten eindruck.. 4 oder 5 boxen haben die


 
ja aber wenn schon ne iron claw tasche nix aushält wie wird das angeln dann mit ner billigen lidel tasche???ich halt von seuchen billigprodukten eig. nicht so viel.spar lieber was und kauf mir ne vernünftige wie z.B. ne rapalla oder ne i.t.t. (besitze beide,kann ich nur empfehlen ).denn ein kollege von mir hat so eine lidel tasche.die halzen kaum was aus!


----------



## WallerChris (2. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also ich hab meine Tasche vom Lidl schon über 1 Jahr in gebrauch und sieht immer noch in takt aus...
Einziges manko ist, dass die Nähte ein bissl ausfransen aber zu dem Preis kein Thema.

mfg

EDIT: Aja meine hat 5 große und 2 kleine Boxen


----------



## grazy04 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



mika98 schrieb:


> ja aber wenn schon ne iron claw tasche nix aushält wie wird das angeln dann mit ner billigen lidel tasche???ich halt von seuchen billigprodukten eig. nicht so viel.spar lieber was und kauf mir ne vernünftige wie z.B. ne rapalla oder ne i.t.t. (besitze beide,kann ich nur empfehlen ).denn ein kollege von mir hat so eine lidel tasche.die halzen kaum was aus!



Das muss der Grund sein warum einige hier im Board da schon 2 Stk von haben! 
Ich übrigens auch :k :k :k
Einzig die Verschlüsse der Boxen sind wohl dem Preis geschuldet, sonnst ist diese Tasche echt klasse!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



mika98 schrieb:


> ja aber wenn schon ne iron claw tasche nix aushält wie wird das angeln dann mit ner billigen lidel tasche???ich halt von seuchen billigprodukten eig. nicht so viel.spar lieber was und kauf mir ne vernünftige wie z.B. ne rapalla oder ne i.t.t. (besitze beide,kann ich nur empfehlen ).denn ein kollege von mir hat so eine lidel tasche.die halzen kaum was aus!



Die Taschen sind wirklich richtig gut, ich glaube, du hast sie bisher nur im Katalog gesehen|kopfkrat
Zum Spinnfischen ist sie mir allerdings zu unhandlich, da nehm ich dann lieber nen Rucksack, da gehen auch 4 große Boxen und 2-3 kleine rein + Vorfächer, Zange, Messer, Totschläger + etwas trinken


----------



## der_raubfisch (2. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir für die neue Saison die Shimano Yasei Aspius gegönnt. Ist noch auf dem Postweg. Ich bin gespannt.

Grüße der_raubfisch


----------



## Kark (2. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab es auch mal wieder einen neuen Stock.

*Sakura Stingray SGC 662 MH*

   Länge: 6,6" 1,98m  
     Teilung: 2-teilig   
     Aktion: Fast  
     Wurfgewicht: 1/4 - 1 Oz. 7-28g


----------



## Kotzi (2. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Kark
Uuuuh, spiiieeelzeug.
Hab die für 199 gefunden, war die wo du sie bestellt hast billiger?
Ich such noch ne harte Baitcast allround Rute, zum vertikalen und n paar wobbler durch wasser zerren.
Wie ist dein eindruck von der rute?
danke schonmal


----------



## mika98 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es auch mal wieder einen neuen Stock.
> 
> *Sakura Stingray SGC 662 MH*
> 
> ...


 
was?was?alter die rute is sooo sau geil!!!ey das isn traum von rute !!!!! viel spaß und dicke fische wünsch ich damit  wieviel hast du denn bezahlt?


----------



## Kark (2. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @ Kark
> Uuuuh, spiiieeelzeug.
> Hab die für 199 gefunden, war die wo du sie bestellt hast billiger?
> Ich such noch ne harte Baitcast allround Rute, zum vertikalen und n paar wobbler durch wasser zerren.
> ...



Der erste Eindruck ist wirklich top! Erstklassige Verarbeitung und hochwertige Komponenten. Ich denke die Rute kann etwas mehr wie die angegebenen 28gr ab. Ich werde sie mit einer Revo Premier fischen. Kleine Jerks, Twitchbaits, Wobbler etc. :k

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Meister_Eder (3. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich will auch ne Rute von Sert 

Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @ Kark
> Uuuuh, spiiieeelzeug.
> Hab die für 199 gefunden, war die wo du sie bestellt hast billiger?
> Ich such noch ne harte Baitcast allround Rute, zum vertikalen und n paar wobbler durch wasser zerren.
> ...



http://www.peche-leurre-evolution.com/an/catalogue-SAKURA-Stingray-casting,1556.html


----------



## H.Christians (8. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da ich in den letzten Jahren gesundheitlich wenig zum Angeln war, jetzt aber wieder fit bin habe ich mir das ein oder andere gegönnt.

Hmm ist etwas mehr geworden als gedacht, aber als passionierter Angler ist man ja auch ein bischen verrückt #6|bla:

Für meine Stella gabs einen neuen Begleiter, eine Shimano Antares BX 300 XH, es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick :k











Fürs Angeln mit Wobblern habe ich mir eine Shimano Vengeance Shad 300 XH besorgt. Für den Preis ein echt klasse Stock, den ich nur jedem empfehlen kann.











Fürs Ansitzangeln gab es dann noch 4 Daiwa Exceller Seatrout in 3,10mtr mit einem WG von 10-40 Gr.
Als Rollen gabs dazu 4 Daiwa Procaster.

















Zum Forellenangeln gabs für meine Floatingruten 2 Shimano Exage, einmal als 2500 RB, und einmal als 3000 RB.






Zur am 01.05 beginnenden Raubfischsaison gabs dann noch ein paar Kunstköder.
















Da ich viel Strecke machen und mich die normalen Taschen wegen des Transports immer gestört haben, gabs dann noch nen Rucksack von Jenzi. Im Rucksack haben 8 große und 4 kleine Boxen Platz, da ist immer Ordnung.






Da es in letzter Zeit bei einem Angelhändler 25% Rabatt gab, und ein paar Wochen später bei einem anderen Tackledealer Messe war, habe ich noch diversen Kleinkram gekauft.
Ist ja nie weg :vik::vik:




















Ja ich weiss das ich nee Menge Geld ausgegeben habe, aber meine Frau ist über alles im Bilde, und mein Kopf ist auch noch dran ^^

Jetzt kann die Saison kommen, freue mich schon drauf meine neuen Sachen am Wasser testen zu können.


----------



## Downbeat (8. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Einfach nur WOW|bigeyes!!! Dann mal Petri Heil!!


----------



## Kark (8. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eine echt RIESIGE Investition auf einen Schlag!

Viel Spass und viele dicke Fische mit deinen neuen Sachen.

#h


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (8. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sowas kann man großeinkauf nennen Petri!


----------



## welsfaenger (8. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

man, man, haste wohl vorher dein Auto verkauft 
Glückwunsch zur neuen Ausrüstung.


----------



## Quick-Fish (8. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#r#r#r

Man könnte meinen du willst einen Angelladen aufmachen :q


----------



## H.Christians (8. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> man, man, haste wohl vorher dein Auto verkauft
> Glückwunsch zur neuen Ausrüstung.


 


Bin halt fleissig am sparen gewesen, sonst geht sowas ja gar nicht.

Naja die Ruten und Rollen sind auch nee Investition für die nächsten Jahre, sowas kann man sich nicht alle Nase lang gönnen.
Sonst würde meine Frau mir auch die Bankvollmacht nehmen.:m:m:m


----------



## SharkAndFish (9. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@H.Christians

Willst du mich nicht als neue Frau  
Kreigst auch die Bankvollmacht  (aber nur wenn ich mit angeln darf )
Also ich wünsch dir vel spaß und ein Dickes Petri heil 

MfG Alex


----------



## H.Christians (9. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hehe nee eine Frau reicht mir 

Wünsche dir auch viel Erfolg diese Saison.


----------



## Mendez (9. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jezus Maria und Josef, man hast du eine tolle Frau. Ich dachte meine wäre verständnisvoll aber für so einen Einkauf müßte ich ihr 2 Jahre lang jeden Morgen einen Kaffee ans Bett bringen müssen.

Da sage ich nur PETRI und halt die Frau bloß fest!!


----------



## Fabiasven (9. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mendez schrieb:


> Jezus Maria und Josef, man hast du eine tolle Frau. Ich dachte meine wäre verständnisvoll aber für so einen Einkauf müßte ich ihr 2 Jahre lang jeden Morgen einen Kaffee ans Bett bringen müssen.



Wenn das mal reichen würde. Meine angelt auch, aber sowas könnte ich nicht bringen.


----------



## kaizr (9. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vielleicht hat er sie ja auch mit ner "Rute" bestochen


----------



## Dirty Old Man (9. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vielleicht hat er sie ja auch mit seiner "Rute" bestochen


----------



## King Wetzel (9. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kaizr schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er sie ja auch mit ner "Rute" bestochen


 Welche länge denn???:m:m

Heute nen päckchen mit illex wobbs angekommen :l:l vlt stell ich morgen bilder rein


----------



## H.Christians (9. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er sie ja auch mit seiner "Rute" bestochen


 
Darauf antworte ich mal lieber nicht. Privat ist privat :l:l|bla:|bla:


----------



## merlin99 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,

so nun habe ich mich für die nahende Saison auch bewaffnet :m

http://img541.*ih.us/img541/7299/img1384pl.jpg

Nun noch bis zum 1.5. ausharren :vik:


----------



## H.Christians (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schicke Rute + Rolle. Viel Spaß mit der neuen Kombo.


----------



## zanderzone (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sooo.. Nach langem hin und her habe ich mich doch für die Stradic 2500 Fc entschieden!! Bespult mit einer 13er Power Pro!!

[URL=http://img5.*ih.us/i/stradic.jpg/]http://img5.*ih.us/img5/5664/stradic.jpg[/URL]


----------



## Kark (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch zu der Rolle!
Es ist dann doch keine Twinpower geworden. Aber die Stradic ist auch eine gute Rolle!


----------



## zanderzone (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ne.. hatte beide Rollen in der Hand und hab mich dann für die Stradic entschieden.. War auch 50 € günstiger! Hat mir auch nen robusteren Eindruck gmacht!


----------



## Ronin (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



merlin99 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so nun habe ich mich für die nahende Saison auch bewaffnet :m
> 
> ...



Willst du die Rolle auch so (als Rechtshand) fischen? Oder ist die Kurbel nur falschrum reingeschraubt!? #c


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Möglicherweiße ist er Linkshänder?


----------



## Breamhunter (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe da auch noch was frisches :vik:


----------



## merlin99 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Möglicherweiße ist er Linkshänder?



Jo, so ist es #6

Habe jahrelang andersrum gekurbelt bzw. die Rute mit rechts gefischt bis ich dann versuchsweise mal umgestellt habe. 
Als Linkshänder hat man in der "Rutenhand", also links viel mehr Feingefühl und bessere Motrik als in der rechten Hand. Somit spührt man viel mehr wie z.B. Grundkontakt, Bisse..etc..

Gruß


----------



## tinostralsund (13. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://img3.*ih.us/img3/6868/cimg0162mf.jpg

Shimano Twin Power 3000
Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging


----------



## zanderzone (13. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Traumhaft!! Und viel Spass damit!


----------



## GuidoOo (13. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Subjektiv finde ich die Yasei zu kopflastig und schwer! Aber dennoch nen schöner Stock, mit einem schnellen Blank!

Bei mir gabs:

Canon 60D
http://img807.*ih.us/img807/5830/p1060936.jpg
http://img21.*ih.us/img21/3989/canon60d.jpg


und ne Fox Rage Spin 2,40 -80gr. Bin noch skeptisch ob ich die Rute toll finden soll oder nicht, superschnell ist sie jedenfalls!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geile Cam  Wieso kaufst du die Rute wenn du nicht weißt ob du sie magst? 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Kark (14. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Cam ist auf jeden Fall der Hammer. Jetzt gibt es hoffentlich sehr sehr viele schöne Bilder von dir


----------



## e!k (14. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



merlin99 schrieb:


> Jo, so ist es #6
> 
> Habe jahrelang andersrum gekurbelt bzw. die Rute mit rechts gefischt bis ich dann versuchsweise mal umgestellt habe.
> Als Linkshänder hat man in der "Rutenhand", also links viel mehr Feingefühl und bessere Motrik als in der rechten Hand. Somit spührt man viel mehr wie z.B. Grundkontakt, Bisse..etc..
> ...




Das sollte ich evtl auch mal probieren  Obwohl ich als Linkshänder noch nichtmal darüber nachgedacht habe ^^


----------



## carphunter1678 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab es heute eine packung neue gummi bis zum 31.05 warten das wird schwer:c Manns Action Shad chatreuse rot in 105mm


----------



## ...brummel... (15. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so hab heute für insgesamt 70 euro
ne wathose von Balzer "Luxus Wathose"
und ne Polbrille von Berkley "Pro-Series"
Bilder folgen morgen


----------



## Disten (16. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal vorbereiten,MC Slicer und Revo PM 2010





Was zum rumwerfen


----------



## Backfire (16. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

2x http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...RP390m300lbs&cName=Ruten-SpecimenKarpfenruten

2x http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_27907_spro-freeliner-565-freilaufrolle.html

2x http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_888_stroft-gtm-0-30mm-300-meter.html

1x http://www.tackle-import.com/epages/61234263.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61234263/Products/%22Dynacast%20Donau%22

1x http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Penn-Spinfisher-Metal-SSM-Serie_824.html?refID=1

1x http://www.gigafish.de/product_info.php?info=p374_POWERLINE---GELB---0-53mm---300m.html


----------



## Bassey (16. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Backfire schrieb:


> 2x http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...RP390m300lbs&cName=Ruten-SpecimenKarpfenruten
> 
> 2x http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_27907_spro-freeliner-565-freilaufrolle.html
> 
> ...



Da hast du ja böse zugeschlagen ;-)
Mit der Rolle liegst du jedenfalls goldrichtig! Auf die kannst du dich verlassen (die Penn)


----------



## Backfire (16. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jo, jetzt bin ich blank :c. Aber bevor ich die Kohle versauf ... hehe.


----------



## jkc (16. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, also die letzten drei Sachen könnte ich mir auch gut in meinem Arsenal vorstellen...

Viel Spaß damit!

Grüße JK


----------



## Bobster (20. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fernöstlicher High-End Blank


----------



## FishingFreddy (20. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Top spin set:
Rolle:  Quick GLX 830
Rute:  Stick Power tip spin 2.70m

Perfect flexibel gute rolle viele 6 kugellager
Rolle: 49.99 in meinem ansässigen angellaedn!
Rute: 69.99 in meinem ansässigen angelladen!
MFG
Freddy


----------



## Firehawk81 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

DAM Develstick SLR Carp




Shimano Baitrunner XT-RA6000




Digital Waage + Unicat Pellet Rig Adapter




Graskarpfen Futter + Black-Jocker Futter + Buzz Bait Boilies




Dreamtackle Stuhl





Ich habe fertig. :vik:


----------



## zandertex (21. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

für die Grossen........

Tica Cybernetic GG 100R
Power Pro 65 LB
Uni Cat New Age 285cm,200-500g,Euro 51,48 ,Neu!!!
Wollte ein paar Pics einstellen,der nette Compi meint aber wegen irgend einem Securitytoken kann die Seite nicht verarbeitet werden.Was immer das auch bedeutet#q

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der passende Fisch zu der Combi........

Grüße und dicke Fische,Zandertex


----------



## Bobster (21. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@zandertex

Was haste vor ?

...beim nächsten Zandertreffen gehts 
dann auf Rheinwaller


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zandertex schrieb:


> für die Grossen........
> 
> Tica Cybernetic GG 100R


Ist das das Modell mit der Aussparung im Rollenfuß?


----------



## Bassey (22. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war gestern noch bei Askari in Offenbach und habe die nötigen Kleinteile für den Saisonstart geholt...

Ansonsten noch einige Mepps in gr. 2,3 & 4
Und nen Rapala Original Floating im Barschdekor um die Hechte rumzubekommen, so vonwegen Brutfisch ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|kopfkrat

Weigern die sich, fotografiert zu werden?#t


----------



## Bassey (22. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> Weigern die sich, fotografiert zu werden?#t



Nein, nur hat meine gute Kamera im Karibikurlaub letzten September das Zeitliche gesegnet wegen der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit - als ich sie daheim aufmachte war schön viel Rost auf der Platine und überall Schwitzwasser.

Summa summarum muss ich mir erst noch eine neue kaufen und da warte ich lieber noch nen Monat mit, denn es soll was edles werden :q

Aber heute zum Hechtansitz nehme ich die Kamera meiner Freundin mit, dann kann nix schief gehen #6


----------



## Fun Fisher (22. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab's auch was neues:

DAM Calyber Spin, 2,59m 28-56 gr WG


So jetzt muss nurnoch die Schonzeit ein Ende finden |rolleyes:m!


----------



## Kark (22. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern nochmal etwas zum probieren gekauft:

2x Bull-Frog und einen Monster-Worm


----------



## Jens Friedrich (22. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Bei mir gab's auch was neues:
> 
> DAM Calyber Spin, 2,59m 28-56 gr WG
> 
> ...




so isses
noch anderthalb wochen und ab gehts


----------



## ActiV (22. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/5070/cimg0506.jpg
Wurfgewicht: 20-40g - wunderbare Aktion

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/3268/cimg0508f.jpg
Bespult mit 0,12er Spiderwire Code Red

Ich mag meine Kombo =)
Jetzt nochmal zu Askari nach HH und ich habe noch die fehlenden größeren Wobbler und natürlich noch diverses Kleinzeug... Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich auf die Ersatzspule ne 0,22er Mono draufhaue, Balzer Platinum Royal liegt bei mir noch *g*


----------



## Nolfravel (22. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Chic.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Spiderwire noch unterfüttern.



Gruß,

Jan Peter


----------



## zandertex (22. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ist das das Modell mit der Aussparung im Rollenfuß?



nein,es ist der Nachfolger des "Brechers".Ohne Aussparung.


----------



## ActiV (22. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Chic.
> 
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Spiderwire noch unterfüttern.
> 
> ...



Womit denn? Das ist ja schon eine Superlinespule mit diesem Gummiring drunter... Was ätzend ist: der Spulenachsenknoten windet sich immer unter den Gummiring und es dauert ewig das wieder rauszulösen...


----------



## Kark (22. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geht wohl eher nicht um das Durchrutschen der Geflochtenen zu vermeiden sondern das die Spule zu wenig gefüllt ist....da sollten noch einige Meter Schnur drauf damit die Rolle optimal gefüllt ist.


----------



## ActiV (22. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Geht wohl eher nicht um das Durchrutschen der Geflochtenen zu vermeiden sondern das die Spule zu wenig gefüllt ist....da sollten noch einige Meter Schnur drauf damit die Rolle optimal gefüllt ist.



Aso, sind ja schon gut 200m und so springt mir die Schnur weniger von der Spule =)


----------



## Kark (22. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kostet aber auch dementsprechend an Wurfweite weil die Schnur stärker an der Spulenkante reibt...

Normalerweise sollte eine geflochtene Schnur nicht einfach so von der Spule springen.


----------



## ActiV (22. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Kostet aber auch dementsprechend an Wurfweite weil die Schnur stärker an der Spulenkante reibt...
> 
> Normalerweise sollte eine geflochtene Schnur nicht einfach so von der Spule springen.



Müsste ich testen, bei meiner alten Rolle war das so, lag vermutlich an der Rolle selbst und der absolut mistigen Verlegung der Schnur, kA...
Ich überleg mir was, wollte mir demnächst noch 270m 0,17er holen, sollte besser drauf passen. Doch für diese Saison werde ich meine 0,12er testen =)


----------



## Nolfravel (22. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oder einfach die Spule mit einer billigen Mono bis 1mm unter den Rand vollmachen, 2mal auf irgendeine andere Spule füllen und dann wieder rauf.
So ist die Mono unten und die Spule optimal gefüllt.



JP


----------



## jkc (22. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, jetzt nicht umbedingt neu gekauft, eher produziert. 
Gestern ein paar Stunden die Kelle geschwungen. 
Hakengröße 3/0 bis 10/0

Grüße JK


----------



## ActiV (22. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, jetzt nicht umbedingt neu gekauft, eher produziert.
> Gestern ein paar Stunden die Kelle geschwungen.
> Hakengröße 3/0 bis 10/0
> 
> Grüße JK



Selbst gegossen?
Blei oder Vanadium (bzw. die Metalllegierung aus alten "Druckerbuchstaben") ?
Form aus Styropor?


----------



## jkc (22. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, jap, selbst gegossen. Normales Blei vom Schrotthändler, Formen aus Alu.

Grüße JK


----------



## Striker1982 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://img848.*ih.us/img848/7835/dsc00775a.jpg


----------



## Fun Fisher (23. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Striker1982

Sehr geiles Foto finde ich! :m:l

Kenn mich mit Fliegensachen zwar genausoviel aus wie ein Schwein mit Stabhochsprung aber sieht zumindest von der Optik nach gutenm Gerät aus!|supergri

Fun Fisher


----------



## angelpfeife (23. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> @Striker1982
> 
> Sehr geiles Foto finde ich! :m:l
> 
> ...


Haha, genau das selbe hab ich mir auch gedacht - aber ohne das Schwein


----------



## Backfire (23. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eigentlich hatte ich ja 2x die DAM Super Natural Carp bestellt.
Dummerweise ist die Rute überall ausverkauft.
Da ich im letzten Jahr mit Spro gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, habe ich mir jetzt 2x die Strategy Up-Grader in 3.90m/ 3lbs/ 3-teilig geholt.
Hab sie gleich ausprobiert und bin sehr zufrieden. Da steckt ordentlich "Bums" drin. Am Main in die Fahrrinne ist mit 90-100gr Blei ohne große Anstrengung locker drin.
Leider sind die bestellten Rollen noch nicht da, so daß ich erstmal mit meinen alten Abus vorlieb nehmen musste.





Ja, ich weiß, die Plastiktüte passt nicht ins Bild, aber das ist meine Mülltüte, die hängt immer am Stuhl.

mfg Backi


----------



## Fabiasven (24. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Backfire schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, die Plastiktüte passt nicht ins Bild, aber das ist meine Mülltüte, die hängt immer am Stuhl.



Besser so als wenn der Müll liegen bleibt.#6


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Striker1982 schrieb:


> http://img848.*ih.us/img848/7835/dsc00775a.jpg



Was ist das für ne Rolle? ist die aus gebogenem Blech?
sehr interessant, denn dieser unsinn, ausgerechnet fliegenrollen (die in unseren breiten quasi nie belastung ausgesetzt sind) aus dem vollen material zu fräsen/drehen geht mit mächtig auf den keks. rein preislich vor allem.
Auch der rollenfuß sieht mir "gebaut" aus.

oder ist das der gipfel des unsinns und die dünenn stege sind ebenfals gefräst?

Schönes Teil.


----------



## Striker1982 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Was ist das für ne Rolle? ist die aus gebogenem Blech?
> sehr interessant, denn dieser unsinn, ausgerechnet fliegenrollen (die in unseren breiten quasi nie belastung ausgesetzt sind) aus dem vollen material zu fräsen/drehen geht mit mächtig auf den keks. rein preislich vor allem.
> Auch der rollenfuß sieht mir "gebaut" aus.
> 
> ...



Das ist eine Hardy Demon 3000 und ja ich finde bremsen an Fliegenrollen toll auch wenn die Puristen jetzt wider schreien  
http://www.foerg-angelgeraete.de/in.../Hardy-Demon-3000/detailed-product-flyer.html


----------



## Mendez (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und ich dachte meine Spinnrollen wären teuer.


----------



## Striker1982 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mendez schrieb:


> Und ich dachte meine Spinnrollen wären teuer.


  Vergissalles beim Fliegenfischen wirds noch ne Schippe teurer für noch weniger Material  
Aber mei macht auch verdammt Spaß mit der Fliege


----------



## Jerk Meister (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab zwar auch eine fliege für hecht
aber deine rolle ist ja der hammer:k


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Striker1982 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Hardy Demon 3000 und ja ich finde bremsen an Fliegenrollen toll auch wenn die Puristen jetzt wider schreien
> http://www.foerg-angelgeraete.de/in.../Hardy-Demon-3000/detailed-product-flyer.html



also doch aus einem stück. schade. 
bremse hat übrigens mit blech / gebaut / gefräst / gegossen gar nix zu tun ...


----------



## Reborn84 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Leute,

noch 6 Tage und dann ist der Hecht endlich wieder offen. Also gleich ne neue Rute und Rolle gekauft. Sry wenn die Bilder net so Top sind.


Abu Garcia VENDETTA CAST 802 Castrute 2,40m/ 10-30g




















ABU Garcia Ambassadeur Revo SX-L LH

10+1 Kugellager
145m 0,30 mm
6,4:1
Schnureinzug 58 cm
246g

Drauf war ne einfache Mono zum einwerfen. Neachbespult mit ner Berkley Fireline 



















Getestet habe ich diese Kombi und bin begeistert. Tolle Aktion der Rute. Gutes Rückgrat. Vom Wg her ist nach oben noch einiges offen. Allerdings unter 8g sollte man diese net benutzen ^^. Und ja beim einwerfen hat doch nach ner guten Stunde der erste Hecht angebissen. Winzling aber fängt ja gut an . Natürlich wieder zurück gesetzt . Die Rolle macht optisch einen guten Eindruck und hat mich auch überzeugt am Wasser. Für kleinere Köder aber nicht so geeignet wie eben beschrieben. :vik:


----------



## Reborn84 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ah zu bemängeln hab ich allerdings an der Angel die Verbindung zwischen Trigger und Kork. Ein wenig mit Klebstoff gematscht.


----------



## nookieone (27. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute mit der Post gekommen:m

http://img199.*ih.us/img199/9123/p1080345t.jpg



Sonntags gehts endlich los und ich muss tuckern:c


----------



## mika98 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



nookieone schrieb:


> Heute mit der Post gekommen:m
> 
> http://img199.*ih.us/img199/9123/p1080345t.jpg
> 
> ...


 
super geile rolle  is bei mir auch im gebrauch.ist das ne hs ausführung?


----------



## nookieone (27. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ne keine HS , ansonsten würds ja draufstehen|rolleyes


----------



## mika98 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



nookieone schrieb:


> ne keine HS , ansonsten würds ja draufstehen|rolleyes


 
jo.meiner meinung nach is die ausführung OHNE  hs-system besser!!!!hat z.B. n leichteren lauf...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (27. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Punkt 1: Was willst du uns damit sagen und was hat das hier zu suchen?
Punkt 2: Ich merke keinen großen Unterschied 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## grazy04 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

zum Saisonstart:

http://img269.*ih.us/img269/9113/28042011333.jpg

http://img35.*ih.us/img35/6031/28042011335.jpg

http://img9.*ih.us/img9/5015/28042011337.jpg


----------



## Fun Fisher (28. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> zum Saisonstart:




Na dann mal Petri Heil,

sind ja jetzt auch nurnoch 3 Tage:g.


Ich kann es garnicht mehr abwarten zumal ich bei den letzten 5-6 Ausflügen mit der Matchrute immer Angriffe vo Hechten auf meine am Haken hängenden Rotaugen bekommen habe.
Gerade gestern hat mir wieder ein Halbstarker das 0,14 Vorfach samt Rotauge und 18er Haken zerbissen#q#q#q.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam eine Tailwalk Del Sol S702ML.:k


----------



## Reborn84 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch! Super Rute . Die steht auch auf meiner Liste. *auf umfangreichen Praxistestbericht wart* 


Gruß

Stephan


----------



## carphunter1678 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> zum Saisonstart:
> 
> http://img269.*ih.us/img269/9113/28042011333.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

VLNR 

1stes Bild:

Savage Gear 4 Play
Iron Claw Doiyo Nintai Ukabo

2tes Bild:
Oben: Cormoran Minnow M-45
Unten: Iron Claw Doiyo Nomin 

3tes Bild
Oben: 4 Play Soft
VLNR 2te Reihe:
Cormoran Minnow M45
Savage Gear Prey

VLNR 3te Reihe:
Iron Claw Doiyo Nomin 
Savage Gear 4 Play
Iron Claw Doiyo Nintai Ukabo


----------



## grazy04 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

rüüschtisch 

der 4 Play is slow sink, der Team Comoran M45 ein Floater, Nomin ein Hiratai floating un der Prey 115 ein suspender


----------



## e.shikari (28. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> der 4 Play is slow sink, der Team Comoran M45 ein Floater, Nomin ein Hiratai floating un der Prey 115 ein suspender



sind da auch wobbler dabei? |kopfkrat


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



e.shikari schrieb:


> sind da auch wobbler dabei? |kopfkrat



Nö, 4 twichbaits, 1x3 Swimbaits und ein crank


----------



## M4rius93 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wobei sich der 4play Herring ohne Tauchschaufel noch besser twitchen lässt. Der mit Tauchschaufel geht mehr in richtung Swimbait.


----------



## Ruff Raider (30. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

was für morgen


----------



## mika98 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei mir gabs gestern ne saenger doyio nijin c195.die kommt an meine abu revo premier  dazu gabs noch ein illex chubby und ein illex magsquad 115.hoffentlich punkten di dinger morgen


----------



## Meterjäger (30. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Revo inshore!!!:m
Morgen werden 3 Kombos getestet!
Bedingungen sind zwar schlecht,hoffentlich gibts Hecht!:z


----------



## pyxicephalus (30. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neue Combo für Zander und Hecht

Shimano Speedmaster AX 270XH
Shimano Stradic 4000FC

Als Schnur fehlt noch ne 15er PowerPro und dann kann es Mitte Mai losgehen.

greets,

Klemens


----------



## Hoscheck (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute,

Ich war auch mal wieder einkaufen.

Gruss hoscheck


----------



## schrauber78 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Hoscheck Nettes sortiment, aber glaub nicht, dass der zweite von rechts auf 3m runter geht. Wenn dann nur an 40m Leine geschleppt.

Habe den gleichen und ich bekomme ihn geworfen max. auf 1-1,3m.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich dachte du zeigst ein Bild von einer neuen Hart Rute?


----------



## schrauber78 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nee, dafür muss ich noch ein wenig stricken und meine bessere Hälfte streicheln...


----------



## Celli (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab es heute 3 FOX Wobbler.
9,5 cm Red Head
9,5 cm White Fish
12 cm Rainbow Silver Shiner

Hoffe damit im Sommer in Schweden den ein oder anderen Hecht zu überlisten.

Sorry wegen des schlechten Fotos.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Nee, dafür muss ich noch ein wenig stricken und meine bessere Hälfte streicheln...



Du meinst, du musst die bessere Hälfte noch ein wenig stricken lassen
:m


----------



## angler1996 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

du hast be.... vergessen:m


----------



## Lorenz (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*




Expert Graphite 5'9"  60-100g


----------



## spike999 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


>




wird das deine einteilige schwere spinnrute?


----------



## Lorenz (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spike999 schrieb:


> wird das deine einteilige schwere spinnrute?



Jop :g


----------



## plötzenpapst (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

vor kurzen gab's bei unserem tackledealer 50% und da musst ich gLeich zuschlagen |rolleyes
ein DAM Effzett Power Striker,
eine Mitchell Elite Spin in 1.80m und 8g WG,
ein super shad rap
ein glidin' Rap
& ein Fad head
und das alles für nur 57€ D
____________
C&R


----------



## burhave (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.tedcarter.co.uk/product.php?pid=drennan-esox-pike-float-12ft-31246

Hab mir diese Rute gestern 3 mal bestellt, und freu mich schon wie ein kleines Mädchen das nee neue Puppe bekommt


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier zählen nur Fotos.|rolleyes


----------



## zandertex (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier zählen nur Fotos.|rolleyes


----------



## burhave (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Foto kommt wenn sie das sind...


----------



## Backfire (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Huhu |wavey:,




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier zählen nur Fotos.|rolleyes



Deshalb reiche ich hier meine AHF Leitner Donau mit Penn Spinfisher 950 SSM und 300m .53er Powerline-Gelb nach.
Ich hoffe ich werde sie erfolgreich einsetzen können.





mfg Backi


----------



## Kotzi (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir ein "bisschen" Kram zum UL Fischen und noch ein paar schöne Wobbler zugelegt. Dazu noch ne billige Pol Brille da die andere aufgrund ihrer eng Anliegenden Form und meiner Transpirationsrate immer beschlug.
Die Rutenbänder waren billigen und machen einen super Eindruck.
Der Mann aus Polen ist auch wirklich nett und kümmert sich, genauso machen die 1 Euro Jaxon Spinner nen wirklich super eindruck.
Aber am meisten bin ich über die Spro PowerCatcher Wobbler erstaunt.
Für den Preis sehen die wirklich affenscharf aus, genauso wie die beiden Cormoran Wobbler.

http://img849.*ih.us/img849/8856/ickee.jpg


----------



## tinostralsund (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nen bischen was für die Esox´shttp://img156.*ih.us/img156/5056/abcd0013p.jpg


----------



## d0ni (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

 schee jetz kanns losgehn


----------



## Moerser83 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Hab mir ein "bisschen" Kram zum UL Fischen und noch ein paar schöne Wobbler zugelegt. Dazu noch ne billige Pol Brille da die andere aufgrund ihrer eng Anliegenden Form und meiner Transpirationsrate immer beschlug.
> Die Rutenbänder waren billigen und machen einen super Eindruck.
> Der Mann aus Polen ist auch wirklich nett und kümmert sich, genauso machen die 1 Euro Jaxon Spinner nen wirklich super eindruck.
> Aber am meisten bin ich über die Spro PowerCatcher Wobbler erstaunt.
> ...


 
Dein Tackledealer hat sich gefreut was?
Viel Erfolg damit


----------



## Kotzi (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Tackledealer freut sich wenn ich noch ne Rolle und ne Vertikalrute haben will.
Das kommt aber alles aus Polen, bei Preisen von 1 Euro die Jaxon Spinner und von den Wobblern will cih erst gar nicht anfangen, hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.

Und wenn ich den Erfolg nicht habe wär ich aber sauer...^^


----------



## Backfire (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Waller-Zubehör


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neue Badass Polbrille :g


----------



## schrauber78 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

1kg TK-Stinte von Fischhändler meines Vertrauens. Mal sehen, ob die hier in Hannoi auch auf Zander taugen...


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hi war auch mal einkaufen |supergri,habe ein paar 
pointer fakes gekauft und ein paar spinnerbaits, :m
und das alles für nen zwani #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was sind Fakes für ne Marke?|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Pointer Fakes = Billige Kopien des Lucky Craft Pointers

Wobei einige Modelle der Spro Powercatcher gar nicht mal schlecht sind...


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Pointer Fakes = Billige Kopien des Lucky Craft Pointers




Du bist ja lustig Kai.

Was `n Fake ist weiss ich.#6

Welche Marke und wo kann man die Kaufen?
Laufen die ebenso gut?


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich sag ja "Spro Powercatcher", Modell z.B. http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...40&bih=680&tbm=isch&ei=j_XDTfuWBcOQswaNrNSFDw

Von den hier gezeigten bin ich nicht so überzeugt, da kaufe ich lieber 1-2 Originale in den Staaten, jedoch gibt es z.B. den Crank70 aus der Reihe und das Teil ist meistens unschlagbar wenn es darum geht "etwas" zu fangen.

Edit,

ach ja - eine für mich adäquate Kopie wäre z.B. der River2Sea Trophy Minnow, ist ein bisschen günstiger und genau so fängig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke.#6

Mal schauen . . .#h


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir endlich mal Zeit genommen, bin zum Bode aufgebrochen, und habe meine neue UL/L-Combo komplettiert.

Abu Garcia Vendetta Spin. 2-10g WG. Vom ersten Befummeln ein ganz feiner Zahnstocher. Vom Design her Spitze, und die Verarbeitung ist für knappe 30€ echt überragend.:l

Rolle dazu ist ne Mitchell Coppa UL in der Größe 500 (?)
Mini-Röllchen. Aber ne klasse Kombi mit der Vendetta. Sollte zum Barscheln usw gut abgehn. Bilder folgen morgen. #h


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FloFcBFan schrieb:


> Abu Garcia Vendetta Spin. 2-10g WG. Vom ersten Befummeln ein ganz feiner  Zahnstocher. Vom Design her Spitze, und die Verarbeitung ist für knappe  30€ echt überragend.:l


War heute auch bei Bode (Frechen) und habe mir die Vendetta angeschaut, wollte die eigendlich auch mitnehmen. Leider ist bei mir der Funke nicht übergesprungen, vor lauter Frust habe ich mir dann noch 4 Wobbler mitgenommen.

Photos gibs ev. morgen.


----------



## KawangA (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

moin moin,
endlich konnte ich mir einen traum erfüllen und günstig eine nigelnagelneue fireblood 2500 fa abschießen und etwas fischfutter.


----------



## ActiV (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



KawangA schrieb:


> moin moin,
> endlich konnte ich mir einen traum erfüllen und günstig eine nigelnagelneue fireblood 2500 fa abschießen und etwas fischfutter.



Schöne Rolle! Wenn man fragen darf, was hast bezahlt?


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Abu Vendetta UL + Mitchell Copper UL. :k


----------



## KawangA (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ activ hast eine pm von mir. jup jetzt fehlt mir nur noch die passende geflochtene zur fireblood . 

@ flofcfan nettes stöckchen und eine schöne rolle. die vendetta wollen immo wohl viele leute haben ?!?


----------



## d0ni (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

<3fireblood, möcht ich nicht mehr missen


----------



## don rhabano (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist zwar schon etwas länger in meinem Besitz ,aber ich will euch das Prachtröllchen nicht vorenthalten.
Passt genial zu meiner Rocke ,wenn auch optisch nicht ganz abgestimmt.

http://img684.*ih.us/img684/1555/dscf2303x.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Disten (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal sehen ob sie den Fischen genau so gefallen wie mir


----------



## Meister_Eder (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Optisch nicht ganz abgestimmt? Dann gib sie mir, ich hab hier ne einsame Suisho die sich mit einer Nexave abfinden muss !!!!!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schäm` dich wat.:m


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> War heute auch bei Bode (Frechen) und habe mir die Vendetta angeschaut, wollte die eigendlich auch mitnehmen. Leider ist bei mir der Funke nicht übergesprungen, vor lauter Frust habe ich mir dann noch 4 Wobbler mitgenommen.
> 
> Photos gibs ev. morgen.



Wie gestern angekündigt, hier die Photos.


----------



## welsfaenger (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rein optisch passt die tica splendor am besten zur Suisho. Die Farbtöne passen perfekt!


----------



## Promachos (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Don Rhabarber,

wie biste denn mit der Caldia zufrieden? Ich hätte sie mir für meine Rocksweeper fast auch gekauft, bin dann aber auch aus Gründen der Optik zur Bradia "übergelaufen" - und hab's keine Sekunde bereut!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## don rhabano (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Rolle ist absolut Bombe!
Vielleicht kommt noch eine ins Haus .

greetz


----------



## siloaffe (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey Leute hab nen voll genialen Hinterhof Tackel Dealer ausgegraben der mir diese Kombo, wohl gemerkt "NEU", für nen Kurs von 30€|bigeyes überlassen hat:k:l


Rute: "Mosella Mip evo Powerfeeder" 420cm 200g Wg (scharfes Teilchen) 

Rolle: "Fuji britz 30" 3 Kugellager Schnurfassung 150m 25er (nix dolles aber brauchbar)


Hintergrund: 
Diese Rute ist eine Testrute aus 2008 daher ohne Schriftzung auf em Blanc sie ist so nie in Serie gegangen. 
Der Kork wurde gegen Moosgummi ersetzt |rolleyes...... 

Guckst du hier: 
http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/window...la+MIP+Evo+Power+Feeder+4,20m+200g+Feederrute

Boa Altaa ich freu mir gerade ein Loch in den Bauch und von sowas hat der noch mehr da rum liegen|jump:


----------



## siloaffe (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier die Bilder


----------



## Besorger (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






mit 0,19mm power pro ♥


----------



## angelpfeife (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Du hast jetzt nicht ernsthaft auf die BigBaitrunner 0.19er PP gemacht?|bigeyes Wie viel ging da drauf? 800m?


----------



## Besorger (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

unterfüttert 
sind 250 und 300m drauf hahahah


----------



## Besorger (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

da ist auch das selbe an schnur drauf wie bei der penn slammer 760ll weil die schnur da vorher drauf war mit der gleichen unterfütterung


----------



## Breamhunter (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Post aus California


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Uuuiii . .. schick.:k

Was macht das mit Versand ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fein #6


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://myworld.ebay.de/ilovehardbait/?_trksid=p4340.l2559

bei 3 LC Produkten entfällt bei dem der Versand


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> http://myworld.ebay.de/ilovehardbait/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
> 
> bei 3 LC Produkten entfällt bei dem der Versand



Danke.#6

Hab ihn mir mal gespeichert.


----------



## Norge Fan (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die LC Teile haben schon Suchtpotential,schöne Farben #6.


----------



## Leski (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke.#6
> 
> Hab ihn mir mal gespeichert.



Vernünftig,
dort hab ich auch schon etliche mal bestellt,ab und zu passierts doch mal das der |evil:Zoll|evil: nicht mal das Paket in die Hände bekommt


----------



## familienvater (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Leski schrieb:


> Vernünftig,
> dort hab ich auch schon etliche mal bestellt,ab und zu passierts doch mal das der |evil:Zoll|evil: nicht mal das Paket in die Hände bekommt





Ist dann aber nicht ganz billig . NACHVERZOLLEN!!!
Kommt meines Wissens aber sehr selten vor .
MFG
familienvater     #h


----------



## TioZ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eigentlich wollte ich nur Sprengringe, Cross-Loks und Haken.. aber Sonntag gehts nach Schweden und wer weiß schon auf was die Hechte dort abfahren 

Der Rocket Minnow und der HI-LO Jerkbait brachte heut beim testen auch schon jeweils einen Biss.. funzt also auch hier.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Besorger (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hier mal ein bild von meinen schnäppchen  





hauptaugenmerk die chub snooper mit den bblc mal montiert


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist die Rute in der Mitte die Fox Rage Jig oder Jerk?


----------



## Besorger (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jig spin


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Achso


----------



## Ben-CHI (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gerade eingetroffen zum Barsche zuppeln

http://img805.*ih.us/img805/8547/img0302h.jpg


----------



## Bassey (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein Bassey war eben shoppen, nicht sonderlich teuer, aber zufrieden. Grundgedanke war heute, dass ich ja nun oft nur noch an kleinen Waldseen angele, somit brauche ich nicht immer die ganzen Steckruten. Steckrute kommt nur noch zum Wallern mit.

Somit heute erworben:

http://img847.*ih.us/img847/6753/1000770b.jpg

Diese 3 Ruten

-----------------------------------------------------------------

http://img508.*ih.us/img508/4499/1000771.jpg
DAM Spezi Composite Zander 3,60m 25-50g
Für das Fischen mit freier Leine und Pose, evtl. auch um weit zu kommen mit leichtem Blei.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
http://img151.*ih.us/img151/1980/1000772c.jpg
DAM Spezi Composite Aal 2,70m 25-25g 
Hier steht ganz klar die Angelei mit Tauwurm im Vordergrund, wobei diese auch zum Fischen mit Frolic eingesetzt wird.
--------------------------------------------------------------
http://img405.*ih.us/img405/5716/1000774z.jpg
Zu guter letzt eine SPRO Manhatten, mit sehr kurzer Teilung, jedoch auch mit 2,70m länge und 25-50g. Generelle Posenrute, leichte Grundrute für Wurm oder evtl kleine Pellets für Kleine Karpfen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
http://img685.*ih.us/img685/5901/1000775n.jpg

Bestückungen sind von Oben nach unten:
Shimano Solstace 2500 FI mit 15er Powerpro (ist eigentlich meine Spinnrolle für meine Mitchell Elite)

über 20 Jahre alte Shimano US Baitrunner 4500A mit 0,35er
Power Carbon UC_47, es haben etwa 320 bis 330m drauf gepasst, somit wird diese Freilaufrolle auch noch an meiner Karpfenrute mit 3,6m und 3 lbs verwendet um in großer Entfernung fischen zu können. Die Farbe der Schnur ist irgendwie interessant, siehe unteres Bild

Shimano AERO Baitrunner 2500 (auch etwa 20 jahre oder Älter, aber eine sehr feine und wirklich gute Freilaufrolle) mit 0,25er brauner DAM Zielfischschnur Karpfen

http://img857.*ih.us/img857/2899/1000776t.jpg


http://img715.*ih.us/img715/2075/1000778p.jpg


Dazu kam noch diveres Kleinzeug
http://img3.*ih.us/img3/5500/1000777u.jpg

Sooo, das war´s für heute...

Achso... Und eine Rutentasche von Zebco für 20 Euro noch, damit ich nicht immer das Ruten und Ständerbündel mit beiden Händen tragen muss :vik:


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Bassey
schöne Waldangelausrüstung, dazu gehört aber dann auch ein Waldangelvollbart, damit du komplett im Einklang mit der Natur bist. Viel Erfolg damit.#h


----------



## Bassey (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> @Bassey
> schöne Waldangelausrüstung, dazu gehört aber dann auch ein Waldangelvollbart, damit du komplett im Einklang mit der Natur bist. Viel Erfolg damit.#h



Naja, Vollbart nicht, aber mein Kinnbart darf nun wieder wachsen. Das Ziel ist bis zum Spätsommer wieder einen so langen zu haben:

:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Bassy
einfach klasse das passt, darf ich dann Catwiesel zu dir sagen. Catwiesel, der mit dem elektriktricktrick.#h


----------



## weserwaller (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bassey schrieb:


> Das Ziel ist bis zum Spätsommer wieder einen so langen zu haben...





*TATÜTATA*


----------



## Hoscheck (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Cooler Bart,

Kann ich auch guck mal Foto:vik:

Gruss Hoscheck


----------



## Bassey (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wo Männer noch Männer sind! Yeah!

Aber genug des Offtopic Zeugs... machen wir doch eine Bartabteilung bei Anglerlatein und sonstiges auf ;-)

Edit: Erledigt:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=216775


----------



## Nolfravel (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kann man jemals genug Hardbaits haben?


Von links nach rechts:


Illex Squadshad 65
Illex RS-150
Illex Hamakuru ( der gute alte in 7,5cm)
Ecogear SX 43F



Gruß,

Jan Peter


----------



## Backfire (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich versuch ja schon seit dem 16.04. 2 Freilaufrollen zu kaufen.
Eine ist heute endlich gekommen, die andere sollte am Montag kommen.





mfg Backi


----------



## zanderandi (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab vermutlich eine der letzten erwischen können 

Abu Fantasista Yabai 822MH 2,50m 15-50g Wg

Und zum Schutz der tollen Rute ein Pezon & Michel Hardcase Rutenfutteral. War eigentlich unbeabsichtigt aber es passt sogar farblich:q











Mfg#h


----------



## grazy04 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also soooo häßlich wie Du gesagt hast finde ich die nicht! Hoffe mal das Du den Stock bald gebührend einweihen kannst


----------



## zanderandi (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Naja die blauen Wicklungen mit dem Orange sieht nur etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, ansonsten ganz schick.
Vielelicht klappts ja gleich am We mit der Einweihung


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


Heute kam ein schönes Paket



3" Ring Shrimp - Watermelon Seed
1 xGamakatsu 2/0 Light Jig
1 x3" HellGies - Pumpkinseed Green Flakes
1 x3" Little reins Hog - Watermelonseed
1 x2" Ring Shrimp - Ghost Pro Blue
1 x2.8" FAT Swing Impact - Sexy Shad
1 x3.5" Swing Impact - Gold Flash Minnow
1 x2" Swing Impact - Silver Shad
1 x6 mm facettierte Glasperlen
2 x8 mm facettierte Glasperlen
1 x7g CAMO Finesse Drop Shot Weight
1 x3,5g Tungsten Fine Guard Jig #3
1 x2" Little Spider - Sahara Olive FLK.
1 x45 cm Titanium Single-Strand-Vorfach 

2 x3,5g Tungsten Fine Guard Jig #2
1 x4" Fin-S Fish - White Gold
-1 x3.25" Fin-S SHAD - Funky Fish
1 x2.8" FAT Swing Impact - Tennessee Shad
1 xCAMO Weighted Wide Gap Haken 1/0 - 

1 x8 mm facettierte Glasperlen
1 x3" Hog Impact - Green Pumpkin PP.
-1 x4.8" Sexy Impact - Sexy Shad
1 x4" Fin-S Fish - Motoroil Pepper
1 x4" Fin-S Fish - Albino FT
1 x3" Hog Impact - Green Weenie

1x Drop Shot Weight Skinny 1/4 oz. (7g)





Gruß,

Jan Peter


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hase, du bist krank! :m

Nimm mal zum We ein paar merkwürdige Baits mit... Hornis gehen eh auf alles


----------



## Meister_Eder (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Hase


Läuft da was ? :k
Da werd ich aber eifersüchtig :r



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Nimm mal zum We ein paar merkwürdige Baits mit... Hornis gehen eh auf alles


Bei mir gehen sie noch nicht, liegt wohl daran das sie schwimmen, aber nicht zu meinem Köder |uhoh:


----------



## Hoscheck (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Postbote war da:vik::vik::vik:

-Shimano CURADO 51E
-Abu Garcia Vendetta 1,80m 5-25g

Vorgestern bestellt und heut schon da! Ein Lob an die Angel Domäne, das nenn ich schnell.

So nun schnell Schnur drauf und ab zum Testen.

Gruss Hoscheck


----------



## Der_Freak (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Hoschek
Wie wirft sich die Combo so und welche Köder bietest du damit an?
Petri


----------



## Carphunter2204 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe auch endlich meine Kombo zusammen.
Vielen Dank nochmal an euch für die super Beratung!

Rute: Baitjigger H
Rolle: Shimano Rarenium 4000 mit 0,13er powerpro


----------



## Hoscheck (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Der_Freak schrieb:


> @Hoschek
> Wie wirft sich die Combo so und welche Köder bietest du damit an?
> Petri




Hi,
Also ich war grad mal für 2 std los wirft sich echt gut hatte auch nur ein paar Tüddel#t aber ich denkk das ist normal beim ersten mal und ich bin auch mit dem Ködergewicht gleich auf ca. 5 g runtergegangen (Fehler)
Also so ab 7-8 g wirft es sich echt gut ( Balzer Shirasu Stalker 70)

Gruss Hoscheck


----------



## Der_Freak (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Hoscheck
Danke für die Rückmeldung, dann wird es die Rolle bei mir wohl auch werden, mit ein bisschen tuning soll sie ja wohl richtig abgehen und der Preis ist auch unschlagbar. Wie fällt die Rute so aus? Ist die schön hart oder eher nen Schwabbelstock?
Petri


----------



## GuidoOo (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Heute kam ein schönes Paket
> Gruß,
> 
> Jan Peter



Das kann ich toppen 

Kam bei uns vorgestern an:
http://img810.*ih.us/img810/2479/img1850k.jpg

Greetz!


----------



## Bluefire (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wahnsinn!!:k:q

Hast du Angst, dass das Angelzubehör auf der Welt zu Ende geht?


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Guidoo: Nice One und guter Artikel!


----------



## GuidoOo (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> @Guidoo: Nice One und guter Artikel!



Danke Danke, dazu sei gesagt, dass wir zu 3. bestellt haben...
Also gehts wieder einigermaßen!


----------



## Bluefire (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wo hast du denn bestellt, wenn man fragen darf? 

Gruß


----------



## GuidoOo (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

klar 
http://camo-tackle.de/


----------



## ...brummel... (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey Hoscheck
schreib mal nen erfahrungsbericht wenn du die kombo schon länger gefischt hast
hbab nähmlich schon mal überlegt mir eine solche rolle auch zu gönnen


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein bissel Spielzeug und `ne Flitsche.


----------



## Zander Janky (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fein #6


----------



## Evil Deeds (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heute ist mein transformer rod pod von mosella angekommen 
bilder folgen wenn ich am wasser bin  ^^


----------



## TioZ (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab den verordneten "angelfreien Tag" in Schweden doch nicht ganz vergeudet.. aber psssst 

MfG

TioZ


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@TioZ
Angelfrei bedeutet ja nicht zwangsläufig Einkaufsfrei
Viel Spaß mit Buster Jerk(?) und Co.


----------



## jkc (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Evil Deeds schrieb:


> heute ist mein transformer rod pod von mosella angekommen
> bilder folgen wenn ich am wasser bin  ^^




Hi, wo hast Du denn das Teil noch ausgegraben?!

Habe lange Zeit einen Nachbau der Domäne genutzt, ist ein schönes Pod, viel Spaß damit!

Grüße JK


----------



## Wizard2 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir ne neue big bait rute gegönnt, die bulldawg rod magnum von musky inovation. die 51er revo toro paßt besten und sind jetzt auch nicht mehr so riesig aus


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> Ich hab den verordneten "angelfreien Tag" in Schweden doch nicht ganz vergeudet.. aber psssst
> 
> MfG
> 
> TioZ


 
Hast du den Rapala Clackin Rap(???) schon getestet? Gruß


----------



## TioZ (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Seeforellenjäger schrieb:


> Hast du den Rapala Clackin Rap(???) schon getestet? Gruß




Jepp.. heut früh. 

Durch die Gegend gegurkt, schicken See entdeckt und für ne Kippenlänge angehalten.. FUNKTIONIERT 

Ist schon krass was hier angeht :vik:

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Evil Deeds (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, wo hast Du denn das Teil noch ausgegraben?!
> 
> Habe lange Zeit einen Nachbau der Domäne genutzt, ist ein schönes Pod, viel Spaß damit!
> 
> Grüße JK



jo danke dir ^^
habe es in ebay ersteigert ^^


----------



## DerSchlangen (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

edit by Mod
Bilder entfernt, siehe
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/misc.php?do=regeln 

Heute angekommen und dazu noch nen Karpfenstuhl sowie Kleinzeug ;-) Freu mich auf den ersten realeinsatz ;-)

Bilder hab ich mir bei google geborgt.


----------



## west1 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sodele, heute ist bei mir auch mal was angekommen.


----------



## Bobster (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vatis neues Spielzeug :q


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3342110&postcount=503

:vik:


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was hat er vor?|bigeyes

Das will ich mal probieren, so ganz gemütlich auf dem Boot.


PS: das Innere der Posen beachten.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Es wurde mal* wieder Zeit für neue Ruten.
Carbon,3,60m 40-80g
Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix. |supergri


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



mika98 schrieb:


> sodele,hier is auch mal n bildchen von n paar baits




Sehr schöne Bilder von deinen Baits, gibt es die auch in sichtbar?


----------



## Raubfischzahn (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> PS: das Innere der Posen beachten.



Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge. Was gibt es da besonderes im inneren zu sehen?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge. Was gibt es da besonderes im inneren zu sehen?


Das sind Schlepp Posen


----------



## Raubfischzahn (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dank dir für die Info! Wie funktioniert das damit?


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Beim Schleppen rutscht die normale Laufpose zum Blei hin, diese Posen durch die innere Schnurführung mit dem Bogen  eben nicht, und dein Köderfisch bleibt auf der Tiefe die du eingestellt hast.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Dank dir für die Info! Wie funktioniert das damit?



Dank einer speziellen Schnurführung kann der Köder bis zum erreichen des  Schnurstoppers nach unten gleiten, jedoch nicht nach oben. Hört sich  nach Zauberei an, funktioniert aber bestens. Bei herkömmlichen Laufposen  bewegte sich der Köder beim Schleppen in Richtung Pose. Die  eingestellte Schlepptiefe war somit nicht zu erreichen. Mit der  Schlepp-Pose bietest Du den Köder in der Tiefe an, in den Du den  Schnurstopper gesetzt hast.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und wieder was dazu gelernt.

Danke euch beiden#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rüschtüsch, unter Zug klemmt sich die Schnur in dem innen liegenden Bogen fest und die Pose bleibt auf Position. Ohne starken Gegenzug rutscht sie wieder wie gewünscht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ach ja, Nachschub für die nächste Woche beginnende Raubfischsaison :vik:


----------



## M4rius93 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So...auch ich melde mich mal zu Wort:

War heute bei meinem Tackeldealer und siehe da, er zieht um. Das hieß in diesem Fall, 30% auf ALLES.

Da eh ne schöne Hechtrute + Rolle hermusste, wurde spontan eigekauft.

Rute: Die Abu Gracia Revenge spinn, 2,70m 15 - 40 g Wg. Kann damit allerdings Köder bis 55g problemlos führen. Habe mir gleich den Spro BBZ1 Jr. im Forellendesigen geholt. Auch gewaltwürfe sind kein ding.

http://www.abugarcia-fishing.de/cat...-standardberingung,970/revenge-spin,7026.html

Rolle: Daiwa Caldia 3000x bespult mit 200 Metern Spiderwire grün. (TK: 10,2 Kg)

http://www.angeljoe.de/angelrollen/...ce=Google_Base&utm_medium=Produktsuchmaschine

Und das Alles für 220 Euronen...Geil!!!!!

Bilder folgen noch.


----------



## Hoscheck (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute,
Der Postbote war mal wieder da und hat Spielzeug gebracht.

2x Savage Gear 4 play soft "Perch"
2x Savage Gear 4 play soft "dirty Roach"
1xSpro Power Catcher  80 "Fire Tiger"


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Hoschek: NImm dir nen Knipser/Seitenschneider und mach die Drahtmontage ab. Dann nen 5/0 Offsethaken montieren!
Die vormontierten Köder laufen unsauber uns überschlagen sich bei mittlerer bis zügiger Köderführung, da kein richtiger Schwerpunkt existiert!
Bei bedarf kannste dir dann noch selber Bellyweights ranmachen und dann ohne Drilling weedless fischen!
Würde ich dir dringend raten!


----------



## DerAndi (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich ist mein neues Spielstöckchen da. Lange Wartezeit bei den FRanzosen auf die Gerte.


----------



## Kark (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schicker Stock!

P&M baut optisch sehr geile Ruten!


----------



## meimei (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> @Hoschek: NImm dir nen Knipser/Seitenschneider und mach die Drahtmontage ab. Dann nen 5/0 Offsethaken montieren!
> Die vormontierten Köder laufen unsauber uns überschlagen sich bei mittlerer bis zügiger Köderführung, da kein richtiger Schwerpunkt existiert!
> Bei bedarf kannste dir dann noch selber Bellyweights ranmachen und dann ohne Drilling weedless fischen!
> Würde ich dir dringend raten!




Stimmt. 4-Play soft sind Super .. aber nur mit Offsethaken und (wenn notwendig) Bellyweights !

Keine Ahnung wer auf diese Draht Drilling .. Montage gekommen ist ...


mei


----------



## Kark (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Laufen die Teile mit vormontierten Drilling echt so schlecht?
Ich will mir demnächst welche zum testen zulegen und schwanke zwischen den "normalen" und den "ready to fish".

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## grazy04 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wenn Du die Montierten nimmst kauf Dir gleich den Wobblerkopf dazu. Damit laufen sie eigentlich ganz gut. Aber am besten am 5gr Jig oder mit nem Offset und 2 von den Tungsten auf den Schenkel!!!


----------



## DerAndi (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Sehr schicker Stock!
> 
> P&M baut optisch sehr geile Ruten!




Ja da stimme ich dir zu. Mein Händler ist ja einziger P&M Pro Händler hier im Umkreis von 150km und hat dadurch auch das komplettsortiment bekommen an den neuen Stöcken. Da wird in den nächsten Wochen noch viel Geld gelassen aus meiner Geldbörse. Gerade die Hard & Soft als 12-28g wird noch folgen für kleine Jerks(die hat nen Bomben Rückrat) und vielleicht noch die Float, sowie die Softbait, alle gepaart mit Curado51 bzw Core51 sowie ner Calcutta. 

Pezon & Michel hats mir einfach angetan :q
Seit ich die Streetfishing Casting geworfen habe ist mein ganzes JDM Tackle fürn Appel & Ei ausm Fenster geschleudert worden weil die Ruten einfach geiler sind als dieses Bling Bling Zeugs da


----------



## Kevin L (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich Habe mir Vorgestern Ne neue Rutte gekauft  is ne 

Balzer Cassia Fx-Jerkbait-120 (Stationärrolle keine Multi)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31xDyLJzJNL.jpg

"Sie ^^" ist 1,80m Lang und hat ein Wurfgewicht von 45g-120g.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Kark: Mit nem Offset gibts ne richtig schöne Swimbait-Aktion. Aber wenn man den dann mal twitcht (selbst mit Belly Weights), dann dreht er sich/ überschlägt irgendwie komisch und gleitet nicht so schön wie jetzt ein 7" Fin-S. Aber zum Swimbaiten im Planzendschungel ist er ganz okay... wobei ich dann lieber doch nen FSI montier. 
Bei dem Preis ist der 4-Play schon ne Enttäuschung für mich!


----------



## Müritzfisch (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab auch mal zugeschlagen:


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Müritzfischer: Wenn du erste Eindrücke gesammelt hast, darfste gerne berichten. Oder hast du die schonmal gefischt? Wollte sie vllt. auch mal antesten!


----------



## Müritzfisch (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> @Müritzfischer: Wenn du erste Eindrücke gesammelt hast, darfste gerne berichten. Oder hast du die schonmal gefischt? Wollte sie vllt. auch mal antesten!



Mit dem Pointer 125 Jointed DD hab ich noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln können. 
Der Slender Pointer 127 MR hat mir schon viele gute Fische gebracht. Bester Barsch damit 42 cm, 1,3kg, bester Hecht 86 cm, 4,2 kg. Ist momentan mein Lieblingswobbler. Leider geht die Farbe relativ leicht ab, so dass der Farbton jetzt als "ghost" bezeichnet werden könnte, daher auch die 3 neuen |supergri !! Schön wärs, wenn es die noch größer geben würde.


----------



## Lorenz (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*





Ich geh spooken...vielleicht gibts nachher die ersten Bilder/Videos


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So heute ist mein neuer Stock gekommen.:l
Ne Speedmaster AX Mort Manie. Ich muss sagen da ist Shimano echt ne geile Rute gelungen die ganz und gar nicht wie die anderen (weicheren) Shimanos ist. Schön straff für 23er Gummis:g

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/5913/speed.gif

Gruß Fabi


----------



## weberei (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab es die Tage ne Penn Sargus 3000 und da musste natürlich auch gleich eine neue Geflochtene her. Es wurde die PowerPro 10lb yellow aus den USA.

Beides macht einen sehr guten Eindruck! Freue mich schon auf das erste Fischen morgen zum Ende der Schonzeit :m


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir überlegt ne 4000er zu holen für meinen Neuerwerb, wie läuft die denn? Besser als ne Arc?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## weberei (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Rolle läuft sehr gut, ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass ich bis dahin keine Rolle über der Preisklasse der Ryobi Ecusima in der Hand hatte... Kann dir also keinen Vergleichswert geben, mir gefällt sie jedoch sehr gut.
Sieht edel aus (schlicht und einfach), scheint sehr robust und macht einen rundum guten Eindruck.

Wenn du da eine genaue Einschätzung bruachst, solltest du nen neuen Thread aufmachen oder im Board suchen. Ich kann dir leider nur sagen, dass ich sie mag aber vergleichen kann ich sie eben nicht.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Okey, ja ich denke ich werd sie mir auch holen, wenn sie nix ist kann sie immer noch gehen 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Müritzfisch (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe sowohl ne Sargus 4000 als auch ne Red Arc 10400 und muss sagen, dass die Arc aus meiner Sicht deutlich besser ist. Die Sargus macht nach nur einem Jahr komische Geräusche, während die Arc nur herrlich leise schnurrt, wie am ersten Tag. Auch in der Schnurverlegung ist die Arc besser.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hm, schwere Entscheidung... Dann wirds wohl die 4000er Rarenium


----------



## Nolfravel (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Hm, schwere Entscheidung... Dann wirds wohl die 4000er Rarenium


 
Weise Entscheidung.

Habe die auch, aber in einem anderen Einsatzgebiet.


Aber wie schon im Barsch-Alarm geschrieben, ich würde da eine Salmmer ranhängen.


Gruß,


Jan Peter


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Top Rute
ST Croix
Perfect Control Jig
Limited Edition
14-21g
gibt es nur 150 Stück
habe die Nr.2


----------



## Soleil (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Top Rute
> ST Croix
> Perfect Control Jig
> Limited Edition
> ...



:k *will auch*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Soleil schrieb:


> :k *will auch*


 Gibt es da http://www.germantackle.de/


----------



## Zanderhunter14 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

lso Ich habe mir jetzt *Trommelwirbel* 
-Rute: Abu Garcia vendetta, WG 15-40, Länge: 2,7 m, hält min. 10 kg, wenn nicht 15...
-Rolle: Habe die Thor RD 30 behalten,mit Spule
-Schnur: 150m PowerPro in gelb (mit dem springendem Fisch), 0,13 mm und 8 kg Tragkraft 
- Und sonst noch Kescher (sehr geil nur 10 euronen, aber ausfahrbar auf 3 Meter und stabil)
-Und dann noch 10 cm Kopytos ( geht das auch auf Barsch?). Mit Standup-Jigköpfen
Preis: Nur 80 Euro!!!
Ich finde das ist doch recht günstig  So viel Geld habe noch nie für angeln ausgegeben und bin Stolz wie Oskar 
Hier noch ein Bild:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie jetzt, die Rute hält 10 kg aus??


----------



## Topic (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

servus,

ich hab diesen und letzten Monat mal mal wieder zugeschlagen ^^

Gerlinger : Klein Teile und eine neue Match

36236           DreamtackleVorfach&KleinteileboxK8526     1       15,90       15,90 
                -005                                                                
2662            (2)GerlingerBlack-Joker2kg                2        3,95        7,90 
2661            (2)GerlingerKarpfen2kg                    2        3,95        7,90 
2635            (1)*Top-SecretPowerFood1000gBlack-Mix     2        1,99        3,98 
2641            (1)*Top-SecretPowerFood1000gAllroundM     2        1,99        3,98 
                ix                                                                  
F1221334        ShakespeareSigmaclearFluorocarbon25m,     1        6,50        6,50 
                0,40mm                                                              
F1221333        ShakespeareSigmaclearFluorocarbon25m,     1        3,90        3,90 
                0,30mm                                                              
F1221331        ShakespeareSigmaclearFluorocarbon25m,     1        2,90        2,90 
                0,22mm                                                              
K6525010        DreamtackleKlappgrundsucher10gInh.2       1        2,60        2,60 
5789            Bleischrot120gfein                        1        1,70        1,70 
5790            Bleischrot120ggrob(B70-12001)             1        1,70        1,70 
K6516050        DreamtackleBleiCarpleadSpezial50gInh.     2        3,70        7,40 
                4                                                                   
35882           DAMelektr.WaageArt.Nr.8419-130            1       17,95       17,95 
K4902065        DreamtacklePosenrohr65mm                  1        3,60        3,60 
14905010        CormoranBlei-Posenadapterklein            2        1,90        3,80 
G236522         Inliner-Torpedoblei100g                   2        1,70        3,40 
G236520         Inliner-Torpedoblei60g                    4        1,40        5,60 
R4510016        SproTönnchenwirbelGr.16,Inh.12Stk.       3        0,50        1,50 
F1208014        BerkleyMcMahonStandardWirbel580lb,sch     1        2,10        2,10 
                warz                                                                
K5850006        DreamtacklePlastikbox10Fächer10x6,5x     2        1,95        3,90 
                3cm                                                                 
G213370         Karpfen-Perlensortiment                   2        1,90        3,80 
G214403         SchnurstopperaufPlastikhülse            10        0,30        3,00 
415927002       BalzerSchnurstopperOvalGrößeMInhalt     2        0,80        1,60 
                12Stück                                                            
415927003       BalzerSchnurstopperOvalGrößeLInhalt     2        0,80        1,60 
                12Stück                                                            
18056004        CormoranSpintecBlacksafeCrossWirbel,G     1        2,95        2,95 
                r.4,13,5kg,Inh.10                                                   
GPM512108       PilkmaxxRoscoCoastlockWirbelschwarzGr     1        4,95        4,95 
                .10,Inhalt8,ca.13kg                                                 
R147926004      GamakatsuL-HakenHookLS-3313Fschwarzmi     1        2,40        2,40 
                tÖhr,Größe4,Inahlt12Stk.,                                        
R147926002      GamakatsuL-HakenHookLS-3313Fschwarzmi     1        2,40        2,40 
                tÖhr,Größe2,Inahlt10Stk.,                                        
416617010       BalzerCarolinaBleimitPerle10gInhalt5S     1        2,90        2,90 
                tück                                                               
416617015       BalzerCarolinaBleimitPerle15gInhalt4S     1        2,90        2,90 
                tück                                                               
K6150023        DreamtackleSalmonegg-Sicheljiggold3g,     2        2,50        5,00 
                Hakengröße2,Inh.5Stk.                                             
K6150042        DreamtackleSalmonegg-Sicheljiggold2g,     2        2,50        5,00 
                Hakengröße4,Inh.5Stk.                                             
K6150105        DreamtackleSalmonegg-Sicheljiggold5g,     1        2,50        2,50 
                Hakengröße1/0,Inh.5Stk.                                           
TB783534        CastaicJerkyJ3,5"-8,75cmBlueGill(CS-J     1        9,50        9,50 
                J3-34)                                                              
K5947013        DreamtackleSlottershadSpezial3,5cmInh     1        4,30        4,30 
                alt10Stück,glitter-perch                                           
K5947016        DreamtackleSlottershadSpezial3,5cmInh     1        4,30        4,30 
                alt10Stück,Karausche                                               
K5948019        DreamtackleSlottershadSpezial5cmInhal     1        4,90        4,90 
                t10Stück,Forelle                                                   
K6201308        DreamtacklePaddelsschwarz-weiß7cm,In     1        4,45        4,45 
                h.10                                                                
K6275099        DreamtackleMinnowsSortiment6cm,Inh.48     1        9,90        9,90 
K6267002        DreamtackleWhiptailsFeuerschwanz8,5cm     1        3,50        3,50 
                ,Inh.10                                                             
K6267008        DreamtackleWhiptailsMaräne8,5cm,Inh.     1        3,50        3,50 
                10                                                                  
416614006       BalzerAngsthakenvorfach5,5cmGr.6Inhal     1        4,30        4,30 
                t:3Stück                                                           
416614008       BalzerAngsthakenvorfach3,5cmGr.8Inhal     1        4,00        4,00 
                t:3Stück,                                                          
36389           Dropshot-Bleie10gr.Inhalt25               1        6,30        6,30 
36390           Dropshot-Bleie14gr.Inhalt25               1        7,30        7,30 
K6536040        DreamtackleFeedergesintert40gØ25mm,I     2        1,50        3,00 
                nhalt1Stück                                                        
11104041        CormoranAnti-TangleBoom,gebogen,10cm      2        1,40        2,80 
K6532045        DreamtackleDoubleloadFutterspirale45g     2        3,40        6,80 
                ,Inh.2                                                              
36422           MosellaSteckruteXedionEvoSlimMatch,3,     1       69,90       69,90 
                90m,3-20g(94382390)                                                 

Quelle:
http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/images/products/cache/94382390___cache___&750&530.jpg







und dann gab es noch von einem Bordie Rollen :vik:
http://img842.*ih.us/img842/9546/01062011085.jpg

Penn Sargus 2000
Penn Sargus 3000
Daiwa Procaster 3000x alle mit Schnur 
(Power Pro/Spidewire) für 110 all inkl.

reicht erstmal wieder ^^


----------



## Zanderhunter14 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also Topic da hast du ja ganz schön übertrieben  Aber das ist ja ziemlich heftig wie viel Du dir da gekauft hast.Petri Heil Jetzt beginnt ja quasi die Saison.
Und @ Pikehunter_Fabi:
Sie soll 10 Kg Hebekraft oder wie man das nennt halten


----------



## Topic (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

naja ich hoffe die vorräte halten ein wenig ..is eigendlich noch nich alles von askari kamen noch 10 Waggler und und ne menge haken in den größen 4,8,14 ^^


----------



## chxxstxxxx (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Zanderhunter14 schrieb:


> Und @ Pikehunter_Fabi:
> Sie soll 10 Kg Hebekraft oder wie man das nennt halten


Sagt wer?


----------



## Zanderhunter14 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hä? Na der Verkäufer! und Ich habe als der Verkäufer nach unten gezogen hat , solange gehalten bis Ich schon nicht mehr halten konnte( Bruchtest).
Also das Ding ist ehrlich mörderisch.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Häng mal eine volle 1,5l Wasserflasche ran, heb hoch und dann probiers mal mit 10kg. Ich an Deiner Stelle würde mir einen anderen Tackle-Dealer suchen.


----------



## angler10 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Leute,
ich war heute mal im neuen Angelladen um die ecke, wollte mir mal ne neue Rute anschauen habs aber dann nicht ausgehalte und hab sie gleich gekauft.
Nun bin ich stolzer|supergri besitzer einer nagelneuen           Sportex Carat Z 2.70m 65g und dazu eine                   Shimano Rarenium 4000 bespult mit ner geflochtenen von Climax.


----------



## Zanderhunter14 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schönes Ding! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Und christian36: |uhoh:|uhoh:#q#q :r:r  |supergri|supergri
Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber das ist Norddeutschlands größter Angelshop! Da kann man sich echt extrem auf Die verlassen.Warum stört Dich das eigentlich so doll?
sind 10 Kg zu viel, denn Ich weiss es echt nicht mehr, aber solllten es sein..


----------



## chxxstxxxx (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich will Dir Deine Rute nicht schlecht reden, sondern Dir nur klarmachen das 10kg Hebekraft bei weitem mehr sind als Du durch _einfaches Anziehen_ im Geschäft aufbringen kannst.
Häng mal eine volle 1,5kg Wasserflasche ran und dann noch eine Zweite. Danach reden wir über sieben weitere Kilogramm. Alternativ dazu geh mit 10kg ins Geschäft und lass es Dir vom Verkäufer zeigen wie er sie hochhebt.


----------



## Zanderhunter14 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Okey,Ich habe wie gesagt keine Ahnung  Aber wenn du das sagst...


----------



## M4rius93 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mach das mit den 10 Kilo lieber nicht..sonnst haste 2 Ruten!!!:q


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jede Menge Offtopic die letzte Zeit hier, schade.#d


----------



## Zanderhunter14 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hä, was heißt das denn 3.2.1. ?


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Zanderhunter14 schrieb:


> Hä, was heißt das denn 3.2.1. ?




Das soll heißen, dass hier soviel "Müll" gepostet wird der überhaupt nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun hat.
Und damit hat er definitiv Recht.

Ich meine was zum Teufel hat im "Der Schaut was ich gekauft hab Thread" eine Diskussion zu suchen, ob die Rute jetzt 10 Kilo oder 10000 kg hält?

Also jetzt aber Back to topic.


P.S. Ich wollte damit keinen persönlich angreufen oder niedermachen. Ich teile ledinglich 3.2.1.Zander's Meinung!


----------



## Zanderhunter14 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

okey, du hast auf jedenfall Recht!!!


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei mir gab es 2 neue vendettas eine casting bis 50g und eine spinne bis 40g


----------



## siloaffe (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey Kinners#h 

War heute mittag ne Runde spinnen und hab festgestellt das meine butterweiche Telerute für vieles geeignet ist aber nicht zum spinnen#q#q#q 

Darauhf hin hab ich gegen Abend den Hinterhof Tackel-Dealer meines Vertrauens angerufen und er hatte tatsächlich nen Moment Zeit für mich#v (Obwohl er eigendlich auf dem Sprung zu nem Geburztag war)

Ich bin dann zu ihm und wollte nur ne günstige Spinrute.....|rolleyes 

Als ich raus bin wars dann halt die komplette Kombo

Rute: Quantum Smart Spin L 270 15-40gr Wg 

Rolle: Ryobi Oasys 3000 Metal Body 

incl. volle Ladung 0.20er Geflochtene 17Kg Tragkraft 

Hab Komplett 70,- Nüsse da gelassen...#6


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kenne zwar weder Rute noch Rolle, jedoch empfinde ich ne 0.20er geflochtene an ner 40g Rute für ein bisschen zu hart. Würde max eine 0.15er fischen bzw eine Schnur zw 9und 12 kg


----------



## Norge Fan (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neues Spielzeug für Norwegen.........

dazu noch ne Handmade Jigging Master (100 g Blank) 

Geiles Gespann !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .


----------



## Thunderstruck (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oh, das sieht ja sehr edel aus. Fast schon zu Schade sie zu benutzen. Lieber in die Vitrine stellen...:l


----------



## Ziegenbein (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano Yasai Aspius 

Ein wirklich feiner Stecken...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe ich mir nun gegönnt, und heute eingetroffen:

Rozemeijer Qualifier Power Jerk 2-teilig 2.10cm Wg:60-120g und
die Rozemeijer Jointed Gentle Jerk 2-teilig 1.90cm Wg: 30-60g

denke damit kann ich fürs erste dass Spektrum vom Wg her abdecken, dass  für mich in Frage kommt. Zusätzlich noch den ein und anderen bekannten  Jerk.

Für die kleinere Rute kommt die Revo STX zum Einsatz und für die andere überlege ich mir im Moment noch die Toro zuzulegen.


------------------------------

Update: der große Salmo hängt im Baum, blöder Baum, werde ihn aber nächstes mal wenn ich mit meinem Boot da bin befreien.


----------



## Gemini (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Alles Gute zum Vatertag, lieber Gemini


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:l:l:l

Wie Weihnachten und Ostern zusammen.

Komm bald wieder heim.


----------



## Strelasundangler (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gerade mit der Post gekommen... :l


----------



## grazy04 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Strelasundangler schrieb:


> Gerade mit der Post gekommen... :l



ui..... wo haste die noch bekommen?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> ui..... wo haste die noch bekommen?



Hier zum Beispiel 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Strelasundangler (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> ui..... wo haste die noch bekommen?



Für recht wenig Geld aus nem anderen Forum, also nicht von AM 

Sie macht auch echt nen geilen Eindruck, ich freu mich auf die Praxis :vik:


----------



## grazy04 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Hier zum Beispiel
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi



nur schade das die da seit Monaten ncht mehr lieferbr ist. ein Kumpel wartet seit 3 Monaten auf ne Email obs noch was wird. Die 1000er und die 2500 gibts noch 



> Für recht wenig Geld aus nem anderen Forum, also nicht von AM
> 
> Sie macht auch echt nen geilen Eindruck, ich freu mich auf die Praxis :vik:



alles klar, dachte ich mir fast. Kannst dich auch drauf freuen! Ist wirklich ne geile Rolle!!!


----------



## Strelasundangler (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> nur schade das die da seit Monaten ncht mehr lieferbr ist. ein Kumpel wartet seit 3 Monaten auf ne Email obs noch was wird. Die 1000er und die 2500 gibts noch
> 
> 
> 
> alles klar, dachte ich mir fast. Kannst dich auch drauf freuen! Ist wirklich ne geile Rolle!!!



Die 4000er sind wirklich rar, ich musste auch relativ lange suchen.

Aber falls es nichts wird gibt es ja ne Menge Alternativen, ich hatte letztens die Shimano Twin Power CI4 in der Hand, die ist der Fireblood wirklich ähnlich und machte auch einen super Eindruck, das wäre meine Alternative gewesen, falls ich die 4000er nicht mehr hätte ergattern können.


----------



## monk2020 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir ne neue Angelrolle gekauft ein Top Gerät kann ich nur empfehlen Spro Red Arc! Rolle läuft wie von alleine!


----------



## Fun Fisher (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@monk2020

Schöne Rolle, habe ich auch, macht sehr viel Spaß sie zu fischen, aber irgendwie ein bisschen zu teuer, finde ich.
Welche Größe hast Du denn gekauft?


----------



## ayron (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

und vorallem schnur für 25 euro|bigeyes


----------



## monk2020 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe die Größte genommen die es davon gibt! Ist Geflochtene Schnur 150 meter! Ja mit der Rolle kann man Super Fischen ist echt klasse!!


----------



## Strelasundangler (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute sind meine ersten Hardbaits von Illex gekommen, von der Optik her bin ich schonmal sehr angetan, hören tut man ja auch nur Gutes ! #6

7 x Diving Chubby ( die beiden ersten sind sogar Sonderfarben)

4 x 61er Squirrel SP

3 x Diving Cherry 

1x Cherry (der Agressive Bass)


----------



## Lorenz (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Sammy 100 in dem Ghost Dekor ist wie man sieht schon angekaut.Der dient nur zum Vergleich mit dem 105er.




Oben links die "Schnauzen" im Vergleich.


----------



## Meister_Eder (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Suchtis  :S


----------



## DerAndi (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## kaizr (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oh man,

was für geile Kunstköder. Zu den Baitcaster Kombos muss ich wohl erst recht nichts sagen.

Gute Bilder und gutes Tackle.

WEITER SO ! ! !


----------



## LeoDerEmsKenner (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich werd dann auch mal:

Ist zwar schon länger her, aber mit ungefähr 15 jahren habe ich sehr lange auf diese Kombo hingespart!
Ich wollte einfach mal ein robustes, solides Hechtgerät besitzen, mit dem ich auch beim großen Fisch noch reichlich Reserven habe.
Heute muss ich allerdings auch zugeben, dass ich damals sehr auf das "spacige" Design abgefahren bin:q

Der Kauf ist jetzt glaube ich etwa 3-4 Jahre her und ich habe das Gerät seitdem sehr wenig gefischt und immer in gutem Zustand gehalten. Ist für mich schließlich auch ein Haufen Kohle


So, zum Gerät: Als Rolle habe ich die Abu Garcia Revo SX gewählt.
Meiner Meinung nach auch heute noch ein echtes Schmuckstück.
11 Kugellager, 6:1 Übersetzung, 246 Gramm und nimmt 145 Meter 0,30er Schnur.
((Das mit dem Bilderhochladen hat von meinem Handy aus nicht funktioniert, deswegen nehme ich jetzt welche von Google-Bilder. Eigene kommen aber noch))

http://picture.yatego.com/images/4cc16c1ba31749.8/id1425.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2627/4015244030_197dc4f9c3.jpg

Die Rute ist eine Rozemeijer "2 Cast It" in 2,70 Meter länge und 50-80 gr. Wurfgewicht. Leider wird die meines Wissens nicht mehr hergestellt, und ich konnte auch keine brauchbaren Bilder im Netz finden. Gute kommen dann auch die Tage.

Bespult habe ich die Rolle mit 0,17er Fireline in schwarz.

Würde mich über Kommentare freuen!

MFG


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sicher.

Aber erst Fotos.:m


----------



## Wizard2 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@derandi
geile combo,die rollen kenn ich ja, aber was für ruten sind das?

echt schick#6


----------



## DerAndi (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Curado sitzt auf ner BassPro Tourney Special mit 7-14g und die Core auf der nigelnagelneuen Pezon & Michel Specialist Hard & Soft Spécial 7-21g, wobei die vom WG eher 4-28g abkann


----------



## Brucky86 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir gestern 2 Stück Daiwa Tournament Entoh gegönnt 

gruß


----------



## LeoDerEmsKenner (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und da sind die Bilder auch schon #h
Leider ist von der Rute nicht viel zu erkennen, aber immerhin...
Neue Fotos machen kann ich momentan nicht, weil meine sachen etwa 60km weit weg liegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sieht gut aus.|bigeyes

Die Rozemeijer Rute haben ja allgemein einen sehr guten Ruf. :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Brucky86 schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern 2 Stück Daiwa Tournament Entoh gegönnt
> 
> gruß




 . . . aber die Fotoapparillo hat Urlaub?#t|kopfkrat


----------



## Der Hille (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Holla

Hab mir die Tage auch mal ne neue Waffe zugelegt.
*Abu fantasista SUISHO 691h Cast 2,07m / 15-60g mit einer Abu revo stx hs 
*

und gleich am 02.06 am Diemelsee mit nem 70er Hecht Entjungfert  #:#g|laola:


----------



## Meister_Eder (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab die Suisho als Spin!
Hammergeile Rute :k

Viel Spaß damit :z


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so
hab mal wieder was kleines gekauft 
Topwater Productions Dreamcatcher in Honeybee
und Topwater Productions Freak in Assasin


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So da ich nicht mehr kaufen muss/kann das es nicht mehr im Laden gibt (er hat geschlossen). Kann ich auch mal nen kleine beitrag schreiben. Ich habe mir Son bissn was gekauft.

Und hier, ich fang mal an zuschreiben, hoffentlich vergesse ich nixs. 

47 Pilker 30-300g (Eisele,Exori,Jenzi,Balzer,Sänger) 
6 Mefoblinker und wobbler (Snaps,Spro) 
1 Berkley Cherrywood Spin 2,70m bis 28g
1 Balzer Tragetasche 
2 Spulen Vorfachschnur 1mm je 40m 
13 packung Sprengringe von 22kg bis 116kg (Gamakatsu)
2 Fahnen (Jenzi und Exori)
7 Packungen Futter (Top Secret,...)
4 Jigköpfe 50g 6/0
ca.10 Wobbler und Jerks (Balzer,Spro,Zebco,...)
13 Packungen Auftriebsperlen (Jenzi)
3 Packungen Spinnerblätter (Balzer)
2 Gläser Powerbait
5 Boxen Balzer
1 Spro Ostsee Spezial 2,10m bis 120g 
5 Packungen Forellenhaken gebunden (Gamakatsu)
1 Aalhaken Lose (Gamakatsu)
16 Pilkvorfächer (Spro,Yad,Dega)
4 Balzer Brandungsvorfächer 
Ca. 40 Gummifische Koypto und Drop Shot gummis
13 Packungen Wirbel (Behr & Balzer) 
10 Stippposen

Jor ich glaube ich habe jetzt alles. Die Tasche, die Ruten und die Exori Fahen habe ich nicht mehr auf Foto bekommen. Foto´s sind nicht so Scharf weiss auch nicht warum aber man sollte erkennen um was es geht.


gruß
Jonas


----------



## monk2020 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Öhm ähhhhhhhh hust öhm, aber öhm sonst alles ok bei dir??^^ nur mal nen bisschen was gekauft................^^ hasse im lotto gewonnen? oder kaufsucht?? haha^^ ne spass super käufe wenn man sowas braucht^^


----------



## Zander Janky (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

tolle sachen was ihr so kauft,da kann man richtig neidisch werden ^^

MfG


----------



## carphunter1678 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> So da ich nicht mehr kaufen muss/kann das es nicht mehr im Laden gibt (er hat geschlossen). Kann ich auch mal nen kleine beitrag schreiben. Ich habe mir Son bissn was gekauft.
> 
> Und hier, ich fang mal an zuschreiben, hoffentlich vergesse ich nixs.
> 
> ...


 

Und das gab keinen Ärger mit der Finanzministerin ?? :q

gruß Dennis


----------



## monk2020 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Naja nur schwachsinn wenn man solche sachen kauft und sie nich brauch^^ haha


----------



## Zander Janky (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Rubel muß rollen,die Marktwirtschaft muß angekurbelt werden also Jungs kauft was das zeug hält :q


----------



## monk2020 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Angler Kurbeln den Markt an................. und die Fische uns hahahahahahaha


----------



## Zander Janky (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ monk              genau so sehe ich das.


----------



## monk2020 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

genau so ist das auch! naja nun wieder zum Thread thema BILDER........!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monk2020 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So war auch mal wieder auf Shoppingtour!^^ Hier nen Paar Bilder!^^


----------



## d0ni (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die jighaken stehn aber schon n bisschen weit raus ^^


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, 

Ne Ärger hab ich nich bekommen, da es ja ein ausverkauf war also 50-80% off. Bazahlt habe ich zusammen bezahlt habe ich nur 200€ oder so. Für die menge an sachen finde ich das nicht zu teuer wenn man bedenkt Blinker/Wobbler stk. 1,99€ und Pilker stk. 1€. Gummifische 0,10€ stk. genau so Posen, packung Wirbel 0,70€. Ich glaube das teuerste waren glaube ich die Ruten zusammen 50€. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Brucky86 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> . . . aber die Fotoapparillo hat Urlaub?#t|kopfkrat


 

Fotos folgen heute abend ;-)

gruß


----------



## zanderzone (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



monk2020 schrieb:


> So war auch mal wieder auf Shoppingtour!^^ Hier nen Paar Bilder!^^


Und der zweite ist falsch rum aufgezogen!!


----------



## Kark (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Und der zweite ist falsch rum aufgezogen!!



Was meinst du mit falsch herum aufgezogen?

Ausser das der Haken etwas zu weit rausguckt ist alles völlig ok.....


----------



## schrauber78 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Und der zweite ist falsch rum aufgezogen!!



Ich zitiere mal Al Borland: "Ich glaube nicht Tim!"


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Und der zweite ist falsch rum aufgezogen!!



Ziehst du den von hinten auf?#t


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fängt trotzdem ;9


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tut er aber nicht, guck mal auf den Schaufelschwanz...

Einzig der Jighaken kommt zu früh aus dem Gummi, deshalb ist der so schief.
Der oberste und der unterste sind perfekt aufgezogen.


----------



## monk2020 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Würde mich auch mal Interessieren wieso ist der zweite Falsch aufgezogen??


----------



## zanderzone (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sorry! hab mich verguckt! Dachte er kommt aus dem Bauch raus,da die Wölbung größer ist als auf der anderen Seite! Sieht aber nur so aus!! Mein Fehler!! Alles Gut ;-)


----------



## Topic (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nachdem ich vor kurzen ja ein wenig zu geschlagen hab was angelsachen betrifft,war diesesmal mein anders Hobby der Pc an der reihe..da mein Headset kaputt war musste ersatz her:q

entschieden hab ich mich für ein Sennheiser PC 360

http://img828.*ih.us/img828/72/15062011106.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

und da ein so hochwertiges Headset an dem blöden unbordsound nicht viel bringt gabs noch eine neue soundkarte

eine  AuzenTech X-Fi Forte 7.1 PCIE

http://img847.*ih.us/img847/4619/11062011102.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

angelsache gab es aber auch wieder:m
http://img708.*ih.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=10062011097.jpg

mal als slideshow

die drei wobbler sind von balzer..das lauf verhalten is okay nachdem man den einhänger zurecht gebogen hat

die kiste hab ich nich gekauft die gabs beim zielwerfen als preis beim fest unseres angelvereins

der große gummiwobbler ein spropowercatcher macht einfach nichts unter wasser..oder ich hab den trick noch nich raus

und die 3 gummifische von savage gear sind auch schon wieder weg..
alle an einem tag verangelt
1. liegt aufm dem grund des sees
nummer 2.fand ein hecht so schmackhaft das er trotz stahl die schnur zu packen bekommen hat
und bei nummer 3. fande ein fisch wohl nur den schwanz schmackhaft denn den hat er mir abgebissen #d

heißt köder is fängig und wird neu geauft :vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Topic schrieb:


> fande ein fisch wohl nur den schwanz schmackhaft denn den hat er mir abgebissen #d




Autsch . . .:m


----------



## Honeyball (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Topic schrieb:


> fande ein fisch wohl nur den schwanz schmackhaft denn den hat er mir abgebissen



Na sowas...:q:q:q


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Autsch . . .:m



Eben, gab es Ersatz?:vik:


----------



## Topic (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ei ei ei da hab ich mich wohl ein wenig unvorteilhaft ausgedrückt :m


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute habe ich wieder nen neuen Stecken entgegengenommen, Bilder gibts heute Abend#6

Ist ne Speedy, nur so als Tipp ;-)


----------



## Nolfravel (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Heute habe ich wieder nen neuen Stecken entgegengenommen, Bilder gibts heute Abend#6
> 
> Ist ne Speedy, nur so als Tipp ;-)




Ne Speedy XH ausm BA:q


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ne Speedy XH ausm BA:q



Das du immer alles verraten musst#d:m

Jop. Wolltest du die auch haben?


----------



## Evil Deeds (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hir das versprochene foto vom pod naja kommt ein bisschen spät aber besser spät als nie  ^^ achja die snag arms sind auch neu ^^


----------



## prignitz_angler (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das gute Stück kam gestern an :m


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich habe auch mal wieder etwas .











Vor allem auf die Pointer bin ich gespannt.
B`Freeze, DD und XD






LG Svenno


----------



## TheEsoxhunter (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hier sind noch drei wobbler die ich mir zugelegt habe:m
von fox rage ein swimmbait der ct 2.4m in clown
dann der ct mit 3.3m tauchtiefe in weisfisch und der selbe in nightmar oder so
ach ja und noch ein swimmbait von koppers der LIVETARGET Blueback Herring etwas mehr als ein oz:m


----------



## tyirian (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich glaub mich hat der Wobbler Wahn auch langsam erwischt.... #q


----------



## Lorenz (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



tyirian schrieb:


> Ich glaub mich hat der Wobbler Wahn auch langsam erwischt.... #q



Dann solltest du dich nach ausländischen Quellen umgucken (für Salmo z.B. Polen,für Rapala USA und UK)...die lindern dann wenigstens die Symptome (im Geldbeutel)


----------



## DerAndi (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wow, das geht ordentlich ab! Wie viel haste denn geblecht... 180?


----------



## DerAndi (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

noch keine hundert^^


----------



## Meterjäger (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:k:k:lhttp://img708.*ih.us/img708/1814/16062011329.th.jpg


----------



## kohlie0611 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oha, noch einer der sich was feines gegönnt hat#6...ich werde sie für schwere Swimmbaits einsetzen, an die Schnurverlegung während des Einholens mit dem Daumen muß man sich halt gewöhnen


----------



## er2de2 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Oha, noch einer der sich was feines gegönnt hat#6...ich werde sie für schwere Swimmbaits einsetzen, an die Schnurverlegung während des Einholens mit dem Daumen muß man sich halt gewöhnen



Hi Carsten, an welche Rute kommt die Gute?


----------



## kohlie0611 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Yves, 
ich wollte die Rolle auf einer Mojo Musky 2-6oz einsetzen, hab sie Gestern mal an meiner Lamiglas XH mit großen Bucktails, 23ger Shads und 8er Castaic Bootytails probegefischt, ist schon ne gewisse Umstellung, aber zumindest brauch man sich keine Gedanken machen das die Rolle überlastet wird..


----------



## Meterjäger (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sauber!:vik:
Is schon wat Ordentliches!
Ich werd neben dem eigentlichen Verwendungszweck in Norge dat Teil auch auf jeden Fall mit nem fetten Butch Lure bestücken und mal sehen,ob der Grosshecht das Ding auch nur ansatzweise fordert!
Sofern denn Einer beisst!


----------



## TioZ (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab ganz schön kämpfen müssen! 

Erst mit der Abu Record und kleinen Ködern ab ca. 10 Gramm.. und soll jetzt niemand sagen "geht doch gar nicht" aber ich musste mich doch immer arg konzentrieren, so mit komplett deaktivierten Wurfbremsen. Entspanntes Fischen ist irgendwie anders.

Und dann mir mir selber. 

"Hast Du sie noch alle? Nimm die Statio wie eh und je" |krach: "Baitcasten is geil, kauf Dir ne gute Lowprofile"

Son bisschen "Engel links - Teufel rechts" 
Wer das Rennen machen wird war eigentlich vorher klar und ich hab mir ne makellose, gebrauchte Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Revo Elitauroa LH hier im Board erstanden.

Macht Spaß, ist leicht und wirkt trotzdem solide. Für meine Zwecke, 10 - 50 Gramm, ne angemessene Leiher.. auch wenn der Lack ganz und gar nicht mein Fall ist 

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Nolfravel (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wir können tauschen.

Du bekommst meinen Premier Look und ich deinen Aurora Look.


----------



## er2de2 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> ... aber zumindest brauch man sich keine Gedanken machen das die Rolle überlastet wird..



Das ist Fakt! 
Dann viele dicke Pikies damit!!!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, hier meine neue Speedy XH in 2,70 (das alte Modell mit dem geteilten Griff) und 2 neue Wobbler

EDIT: Hmm, da hat irgendwas nicht gefunzt, Bilder siehe 2 Posts weiter


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> So, hier meine neue Speedy XH in 2,70 (das alte Modell mit dem geteilten Griff) und 2 neue Wobbler#6
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wo isse?

Mit Fluocarbon gestrichen?|supergri


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/newreply.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo isse?
> 
> Mit Fluocarbon gestrichen?|supergri



Wie, funzt nicht?

dann zweiter Anlauf:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jetzt ja.#6

Viel Spass damit.

Ich hatte auch mal so`n Ding. War mir aber zu schlabberig der Speedhamster.:m


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jetzt ja.#6
> 
> Viel Spass damit.
> 
> Ich hatte auch mal so`n Ding. War mir aber zu schlabberig der Speedhamster.:m



Ich hatte so nen "armdicken" Stecken der tierisch kopflastig war, da musste einfach was neues her, und ein Bekannter fischt die auch zum Zandern seit ein paar Jahren, jetzt müssen wir nur aufpassen das wir uns nicht vergreifen wenns zum Spot geht|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schlecht isse auch nicht. Es gibt aber auch bessere Ruten.

Wirste schon eine Weile Freude dran haben - bis du mal etwas besseres begrabbelst. 
Ist halt wie bei Frauen . . .:m


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schlecht isse auch nicht. Es gibt aber auch bessere Ruten.
> 
> Wirste schon eine Weile Freude dran haben - bis du mal etwas besseres begrabbelst.
> Ist halt wie bei Frauen . . .:m



eben|supergri

Jetzt aber erstmal schauen ob sie meinen Zanderbann bricht, die 2,40er Speedy hat bei mir schon Wunder bewirkt, endlich wieder Fisch|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil! Die Speedmaster XH ist eine super Peitsche #6


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ohoh, da lag schon wieder was vor der Haustür.

Der fiesen Fresse vom Jackson konnte ich diese mal nicht widerstehen, und will mal testen ob es den Raubfischen genauso geht. Insgesamt 24 Öcken für alles abgedrückt.


----------



## sven123 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Über die Fresse von dem rege ich mich jedes mal auf, was soll das#c
Wird so Angeln heute verkörpert?
Aber die Wobbler fangen nicht so schlecht.

Gruß Sven


----------



## ActiV (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Ohoh, da lag schon wieder was vor der Haustür.
> 
> Der fiesen Fresse vom Jackson konnte ich diese mal nicht widerstehen, und will mal testen ob es den Raubfischen genauso geht. Insgesamt 24 Öcken für alles abgedrückt.



Hübsch, hübsch, wo hast du das denn her mit der jap. Schrift^^?
Import? Falls ja, wie hoch war der Versand?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo, Ebent is sie angekommen. Mein Twin Power 4000FA. Bilder folgen sobald wie möglich. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## dodo12 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo, Ebent is sie angekommen. Mein Twin Power 4000FA. Bilder folgen sobald wie möglich.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Seit wann wird Feiertags ausgeliefert? #c#c


----------



## TioZ (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Wir können tauschen.
> 
> Du bekommst meinen Premier Look und ich deinen Aurora Look.



Kann man die Cover tauschen? Anfangs hab ich wirklich überlegt ob ich das Ding zum Lacker schleppe. Mittlerweile hab ich mich dran gewöhnt und außerdem ist das Ding so klein (im Vergleich mit der Toro), die veschwindet ja fast vollständig in der Hand.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Seit wann wird Feiertags ausgeliefert? #c#c


 

Moin, Bei uns is kein Feiertag. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ActiV schrieb:


> Hübsch, hübsch, wo hast du das denn her mit der jap. Schrift^^?
> Import? Falls ja, wie hoch war der Versand?



Hmm, gut dass du es sagst, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Hinten auf der Packung steht aber fast alles auf deutsch. Gekauft habe ich die bei Angelplatz.de|kopfkrat


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir gestern 3 mal die SHIMANO ALIVIO CX 12300 mit 12ft und 3,0lb bestellt und 3 mal ne Okuma - Powerliner Baitfeeder bestellt .


----------



## dodo12 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kleine Auswahl von meinen neuen Zander-Killern...#h#h
http://img195.*ih.us/img195/5950/img0235hs.jpg
#h#h


----------



## ...brummel... (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey dodo12
laufen diese gufis eigentlich gut und fangen denn auch ???

petri florian


----------



## Scorpion85 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir vorhin mal 2 Popper von Kinetic gekauft! Sind beides die Kinetic Buggi! Links in Parrot Special Silver und der rechte in Glow/Green!

Mal gucken was die so an die Schnur bringen! ^^






LG
Chris


----------



## grazy04 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@dodo12
haste die als Aido oder als Slim Jim gekauft |kopfkrat


----------



## dodo12 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ brummel: Ich habe sie ja erst vor ein paar Tagen bekommen. Aber ich denke die Fänge von Veit und Co. sagen alles.  Mal gucken, ob sie hier gut laufen auf Zander. Zum Laufverhalten weiß ich auch noch nix, warn ja wie gesagt noch nicht im Wasser. 

@ grazy04: Das sind Aidos von MB-Fishing.  Aussehen tun die gleich, die Gummimischung ist aber ein bischen härter. Die fühlen sich einer hochwertiger an. ^^


----------



## MrFloppy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine Barsch (und sonstwas) Combo bestehend aus:
WFT Penzill 1,5-6,5g (1+1, Teilung überm Griff)
Daiwa Certate 2506

ist da. Das Stöckchen ist herrlich straff und die Certate ein Traum an Leichtgängigkeit... Viel besser als meine Aspire 

Bespult hab ich die kleine mit ner 6kg Climax in Pink, weil ich grad nix anderes da hatte ...


----------



## Bobster (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Meine Barsch (und sonstwas) Combo bestehend aus:
> WFT Penzill 1,5-6,5g (1+1, Teilung überm Griff)
> Daiwa Certate 2506
> 
> ...


 
Hört sich super an #6
'würd ich gerne mal im UL-Tröt als Foto sehen.

Allerdings bin ich über Deine Schnurstärke überrascht |kopfkrat

In der Klasse fische ich eine Stroft mit 2Kg und die ist 
auch für Hechte mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Feederman77 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@all-

Ich hab mir mal einen absoluten Klassiker geleistet.

Penn Slammer 360 mit eine 20er Cora bespult !!!




Robust Robust Robust !!!! Kein Schnick Schnack evt !!!
Tolle Rolle


----------



## omnimc (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ne 20 er cora? hat die sich nicht gewährt???


----------



## Feederman77 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



omnimc schrieb:


> ne 20 er cora? hat die sich nicht gewährt???


----------



## Mendener (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute gab es wieder Kleinkram zum Barsch zuppeln :m

http://img861.*ih.us/img861/1462/p1040386.jpg


----------



## MrFloppy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Hört sich super an #6
> 'würd ich gerne mal im UL-Tröt als Foto sehen.
> 
> Allerdings bin ich über Deine Schnurstärke überrascht |kopfkrat
> ...



Wie gesagt: ich hatte nur die 0,10 er Mono Br8 daheim und ich wollte unbedingt gleich ne Schur aufspulen ;-) Ich werd aber bei Gelegenheit Ausschau nach ner guten 0,16 oder 0,18er Mono / Fc halten. Allerdings bin ich ein Freund geflochtener Schnüre, da ich damit einfach nen besseren Kontakt zum anderen Ende habe ... Bild der Combo stell ich im UL ein, dann kannst dir ein Bild davon machen.


----------



## Bassey (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Meine Barsch (und sonstwas) Combo bestehend aus:
> WFT Penzill 1,5-6,5g (1+1, Teilung überm Griff)
> Daiwa Certate 2506
> 
> ...



Habe mal nach dem Stecken gegoogelt... Hast du deinerseits eine Stationärrollenempfehlung in der Preisklasse bis 60 Euro?


----------



## Tipp (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal ganz im Ernst, ich finde dass ihr hier aus nem Hobby den puren Vorzeigekapitalisnus macht. 
Wo wir grad dabei sind suche ich noch nach nem gebrauchten Panamera. 
Bietet mir doch einfach alles an. Ich tausche auch gegen Angelgerät.


----------



## grazy04 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tipp schrieb:


> Mal ganz im Ernst, ich finde dass ihr hier aus nem Hobby den puren Vorzeigekapitalisnus macht.
> Wo wir grad dabei sind suche ich noch nach nem gebrauchten Panamera.
> Bietet mir doch einfach alles an. Ich tausche auch gegen Angelgerät.



Hier
den kannste haben


----------



## Bobster (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tipp schrieb:


> Mal ganz im Ernst, ich finde dass ihr hier aus nem Hobby den puren Vorzeigekapitalisnus macht.


 
Mal ganz im Ernst, dafür ist dieser Tröt doch da 
Protzen mit Foto :m
Detailfragen werden in anderen Tröts geklärt.


----------



## e30Birdy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neues spielzeug für meine neue Sänger Master Edition Speed Feeder bespuhlt mit eine PP in 0,10 und eine 0,22 Technium Invisitec auf die tieferen spulen.

Meine Raubfisch sagen lassen auf sich warten


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ohoh, da sind die Rattlin Rapala und Hula Popper endlich(Staaten). Und da ein Paket   selten alleine kommt, muss ich den Versand von Stollenwerk loben, kaum   bestellt und schon da (Stratic)  +ein paar weiteren Kleinigkeiten. Bei   der Rolle konnte ich nicht widerstehen, und trotz dass ich weiß das es   ein Auslaufmodell ist musste ich sie haben, und dann auch noch gegen den   guten Rat von Prof. Tinca.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eine weiße Caldia wäre mein Favorit gewesen(http://www.tackleboxx.com/products/de/Rollen/Daiwa/Daiwa-Spinning/DAIWA-CALDIA-JAPAN-EDITION.html) . . . 

Trotzdem viel Erfolg damit.#6

Und schöne Wobbler haste gekauft. 

Viel Erfolg beim Bitterlingereißen damit.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



professor tinca schrieb:


> eine weiße caldia wäre mein favorit gewesen(http://www.tackleboxx.com/products/de/rollen/daiwa/daiwa-spinning/daiwa-caldia-japan-edition.html) . . .




dito....


----------



## Breamhunter (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine Premier hat auch einen neuen Partner.
Tailwalk del Sol 662 MH von Nippon-Tackle.
Richtig geiler Stock :m


----------



## weserwaller (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich konnte nicht anders :q


----------



## carpjunkie (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Meine Premier hat auch einen neuen Partner.
> Tailwalk *del Sol* 662 MH von Nippon-Tackle.
> Richtig geiler Stock :m
> Anhang anzeigen 165476
> Anhang anzeigen 165477




so heißt mein auto^^
so ne rute brauch ich dann wohl auch  :q:q


----------



## Fabiasven (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir die Tage ne Penn Slammer Live Liner 460 bestellt. Sollte die Tage eintreffen, dann folgen Bilder. Ich freu mich schon wie ein Keks..


----------



## AnglerPSF (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein paar Wobbler, Schnur, Stahlvorfach und Ersatzdrillinge.


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Den Shirasu Man eater hab ich auch, der geht richtig gut im kleinen Fluss auf Forelle


----------



## AnglerPSF (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Slo Mo ist bei mir immer ganz gut wenn sonst gar nichts gehen will und oft auch so. Sind schon einige Hechte drauf eingestiegen. 
Meinen Finger hat er letztens auch gefangen.


----------



## AnglerPSF (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich glaube es waren 2,29 Euro. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Dafür lohnt er sich denke ich...
Wünsche dir viel Glück mit dem Slo Mo.


----------



## Downbeat (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schreib auch mal wie dir die Schnur gefällt, hab mir letztens probeweise auch mal `ne Topic Line geholt und bin positiv überrascht worden.


----------



## Downbeat (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nur eben einen Spinner ersetzen ja, ja von wegen|supergri

http://img21.*ih.us/img21/2899/29062011001.jpg


----------



## AnglerPSF (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Schreib auch mal wie dir die Schnur gefällt, hab mir letztens probeweise auch mal `ne Topic Line geholt und bin positiv überrascht worden.


 Die Schnur ist schon absolut in Ordnung. Gibt sicherlich auch bessere, aber ich habe nichts dran auszusetzen. Erfüllt ihren Zweck. 

Danke Kevin L...


----------



## ...brummel... (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hey downbeat 
den rechten salmo bei den bildern 
hast du den schonmal gefischt mich würd echt interessieren ob der laäuft und wie man den fischt
denn ich hatte mal gunnar schade in meinem stammladen angetroffen und nunja er sagte er hat damit noch keine fische gefangen

gruß florian


----------



## köderfisch90 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Schönheit ist heute gekommen. Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Werde sie morgen Einweihen. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Downbeat (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



...brummel... schrieb:


> hey downbeat
> den rechten salmo bei den bildern
> hast du den schonmal gefischt mich würd echt interessieren ob der laäuft und wie man den fischt
> denn ich hatte mal gunnar schade in meinem stammladen angetroffen und nunja er sagte er hat damit noch keine fische gefangen
> ...


Näheres kann ich dir in der nächsten Woche berichten, denn gefischt habe ich den Thrill noch nicht. Allerdings habe ich gehört, dass der in einigen Gewässern hier einen Versuch wert sein soll.


----------



## ...brummel... (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nadann wart ich noch n bissl ab:m


----------



## Pikenoob (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eigentlich habe ich alles an Ausrüstung sogar x3. Ich wollte nur bei Tackle Dealer schauen, was es neues gibt…. danach weiß ich nichts mehr. Als sich der Nebel lichtete lag eine Auftragsbestätigung in meinem Postfach. Und heute kam das Päckchen. Gufis, Haken, Bleie und von einer anderen Quelle 2 Onduspoons (da bin ich gespannt) und paar Soft 4 Plays. Irgendwie habe ich ein Problem, eine Sucht oder Krankheit. Ich kann nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## Downbeat (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kein Problem, kannst dich hier zur Selbsthilfegruppe melden
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219418


----------



## KawangA (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so gestern mal den tackeldealer heimgesucht um mal nach neuigkeiten zusuchen.
das ist ausversehen über die ladentheke uppss...zum glück hat das meine bessere hälfte nicht mitbekommen |supergri.


----------



## Fabiasven (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Penn ist da|supergri






Plus etwas Kleinkram für unseren 48h Forellenseetrip


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neu Rolle ist Gestern angekommen werde Sie Morgem am Rhein testen


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So Leute, ich muss mal was loswerden...|rolleyes

Diese Woche war teuer, heute flatterten mir ganze 131 Gummis ins Haus.
Meine Einkaufsliste:
36x Salty Bites Zander (5")
24x Salty Bites Barsch (4")
(Wenn ihr euch jetzt fragt, was soll ich mit so vielen Salty Bites, meine Ausrede: Bei Camo gabs bzw. gibts Rabatt|supergri)
10x Camo-Swimbait 4"
61x 3,25" Shaker (Privatkauf)







Die verschiedenen Shaker





die 4" Salty Bites Barsch




Eine (fast) volle Kiste Barschgummis (Salty Bites Barsch und 3,25" Shaker)#6





Salty Bites Zander 5" und unten rechts Camo Swimbaits





Keine Sorge, wird noch voll gemacht|rolleyes


----------



## iguana57 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi..

Gleich erstmal los und den Kollegen testen


----------



## Durango (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tach Leute,

hier meine neue Tele-rute, gestern gekauft: Zebco Topic Satanica Tele 70, 3.60m, 70gr WK







Die Rolle ist auch schon bestellt und kommt hoffentlich naechste Woche an: Okuma Epix Pro 40 

Gruss - Daniel


----------



## TheNightWalker (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> So Leute, ich muss mal was loswerden...|rolleyes
> 
> Diese Woche war teuer, heute flatterten mir ganze 131 Gummis ins Haus.
> Meine Einkaufsliste:
> ...




Danke für den TIP!! 

erstmal nen rundumschlag bestellt


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich konnte nicht wiederstehen, der drang war einfach zu groß...


http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/191/img0261hc.jpg/
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/94/img0262mf.jpg/


----------



## riecken (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ab wie viel gram geht die  baitcaster  ?


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Werd ich dir frühestens nach dem ersten fischen beantworten können


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Dr.Kalamaris

Einfach nur Goooiilllllll, schöne Farben.


----------



## DerAndi (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neuen Spielzeuge sind da(schon wieder):

_*Zum Barscheln und Forellenfischen*_

Stradic Ci4 2500 + Pezon & Michel Softbait 5-25g












_*Zum Wolfsbarscheln ab Freitag und Gufieren*_

Saragosa 3000 + Beastmaster Seabass
















Bei dem Preis konnte ich nich Nein sagen:m


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So die baitcaster ist wieder beim Händler, da die schnurverlegung total einseitig war und sie die 7g Wobbler auch nicht besser geworfen hat als meine Black max.


----------



## Katteker (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir ne Sportex Black Stream BS 3002 geholt. 
WG: 40g
Toleranz: 33-49g
Länge 300cm, 10 ft.

Muss damit nachher erstmal Gassi gehen...|supergri


----------



## zandertex (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:m

Grüße Zandertex


----------



## Evil Deeds (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zandertex schrieb:


> :m
> 
> Grüße Zandertex



DAS T-SHIRT IST GEIL !!!!!! :q


----------



## Lanoo (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Evil Deeds schrieb:


> DAS T-SHIRT IST GEIL !!!!!! :q



 # woher?


----------



## LOCHI (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute, ich hab mir für meine nächste Norge Tour im September ein paar neue Köder zugelegt die ich durch zufall im Netz gefunden habe. Bin total begeistert von den Teilen die sich "Big Jighead" nennen und in den Gewichten 420g 320g und 240g angeboten werden. Durch den großen Jighaken denk ich das weniger Fehlbisse auf Heilbutt Dorsch und co. meine Nerven strapazieren als sonst. Was sagt ihr zu den Teilen, könnte das funktionieren?
Gekauft hab ich die Teile in der Bucht falls dies jemand wissen will.
Und hier noch ein paar Bilder...
mfg de Lochi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Zandertex 





das ist wirklich superstark! #6 #6 #6


----------



## k4rpfenhunt3r (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin
Ich hab mir ne Shimano XT-FA 4000 gegönnt mit einer Quantum Quattron Geflochtene.
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...en/shimano-baitrunner-xt-fa-rollen/detail.jsf

Und ne neue Dockingstation von Harman Kardon fürs Handy.
http://de.harmankardon.com/harman-kardon-produkt-detail-de/goplay2.html
MfG Niklas


----------



## Streifenjäger (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Lochi: Für mich sehen die ein bischen instabil aus...wenn ich mir vorstell, dass ein dicker Heilbutt an dem Drilling hängt der nur an einer eingegossenen Öse befestigt ist und der Bleikörper selber wiederum nur an einem kleinen Zipfel mit dem Jighaken...hmmmmmm!


----------



## LOCHI (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> @ Lochi: Für mich sehen die ein bischen instabil aus...wenn ich mir vorstell, dass ein dicker Heilbutt an dem Drilling hängt der nur an einer eingegossenen Öse befestigt ist und der Bleikörper selber wiederum nur an einem kleinen Zipfel mit dem Jighaken...hmmmmmm!




Dachte ich anfangs auch aber es bestehen keine Zweifel mehr! Die Teile sind absolut bomben sicher, die Öse an der der Drilling hängt habe ich mit einer Wildwaage und 150kg belastet und sie hält! Genauso der Jig, ich dachte man kann den ausreisen aber keine Chance! Naja der Praxistest wird es zeigen und teuer waren sie ja nun auch nicht mfg


----------



## ActiV (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



LOCHI schrieb:


> ...und teuer waren sie ja nun auch nicht mfg



Wenn man fragen darf, was hast bezahlt und waswirst als KöFi verwenden? Makrele =D ?


----------



## e30Birdy (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern ist meine Vendetta 3m 15-50 wg Baitcast angekommen und heute meine Berkley Skelli Pro in 2,70 7-28 wg (super service von Pure Fishing nachdem mir der spitzenring aus meine Skelli 2 rausfiel beim angeln, hatte keine rechnung mehr und sie machten es ohne anstand)

Und gestern noch ein Panasonic P50GT30 plasma in 50 zoll mit 3d auch angekommen, super für meine Angel DVDs für die sehr kalten regnerische tage =)


----------



## Uwe1987 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

der postboote brachte heute eine sportex opal twitch. (die bilder sind nicht qualitativ hochwertig - habe nur mein handy zur hand.)
zur rute: 
die verarbeitung ist natürlich absolut einwandfrei. anders als erwartet sind allerdings alle ringe vom typ "Fuji-Low Rider" - beginnend mit einem 16er, dann 12, 10er usw. die rute sieht daher ein bisschen "klobig" aus. desweiteren wurde für den griff kein kork verarbeitet, sondern ein "samtiger" stoff. 
die rute macht einen wertigen eindruck. ein praxis-test muss allerdings noch warten... 


zusätzlich gab es noch flexonit, testweise ein titanvorfach und einen bonnie 128.


----------



## Michael_05er (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Soo, ich habs mal gewagt und in USA bestellt. Irgendwie wollte ich auch mal ein paar Lucky Craft haben  Und heute war das Päckchen im Kasten. Sehen schon schick aus, jetzt muss ich nur noch zum angeln kommen...


----------



## TheNightWalker (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Katteker schrieb:


> Hab mir ne Sportex Black Stream BS 3002 geholt.
> WG: 40g
> Toleranz: 33-49g
> Länge 300cm, 10 ft.
> ...




berichte mal bitte, hab die 3051 und max sind da 12er Gufis an 18-21g. dann knickt sie schon zu sehr ein in der spitze beim jiggen/faulenzen....


----------



## esox1887 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute sind auch nach nichtmal einer Woche meine Lucky's aus den Staaten eingetroffen. #6
Einfach unschlagbar der Preis.


----------



## Durango (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wo bestellt Ihr denn die Dinger im Ami-land? Würde mich über paar Links (per PN) freuen  

Danke!

Gruss - Daniel


----------



## M4rius93 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Postet den Shop doch einfach als eigenen Trööt. 

Würden sich bestimmt viele Freuen.#6


----------



## kron4401 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich nehm an das die Herren hier bestellen
Ilovehardbait


----------



## esox1887 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier findet ihr alle Informationen. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=218926

Passt auf, der Preis macht süchtig...( nächste Bestellung schon raus #q )


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kron4401 schrieb:


> Ich nehm an das die Herren hier bestellen
> Ilovehardbait


Genau...  #6


----------



## esox1887 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine Testobjekte für die nächsten Wochen sind soeben eingetroffen - Taipan Wobbler. 
Optisch sehen sie schonmal sehr geil aus.:m


----------



## Barsch06 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute gab es Rohrpost :q


----------



## Hechters (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo *esox1887,*

deine neuen ABU´s Tormentor sehen super aus und fangen sehr gut. Wo haste die denn bestellt??? Hatte meinen REDHEAD damals in den Niederlanden gekauft und er hat den  Hechten den Kopf verdreht. Leider versenkte Ihn meine Frau. Haste ne Bezugsadresse?!!?

_VG Hechters_


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Hechters schrieb:


> Haste ne Bezugsadresse?!!?



Sieht nach Bode aus, die führen die Taipan und die Abu: http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/index.php?page=product&info=10516


----------



## grazy04 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

oder Stollenwerk

da gibbet die Abu´s auch (5-15cm)


----------



## KawangA (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

moin moin,
gestern konnte ich meine lucky craft in empfang nehmen. yeah.


----------



## Meteraal (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,

heute Einkauf für den bevorstehenden Schweden-Urlaub gemacht bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen.

-Jerke mit Wg bis 120g
-Ul-Spinne mit Wg bis 10g
-Super Shad Rap
-2x Salmo Slider
-X-Rap
-Glidin Rap 
und eben das obligatorische Gedöns....


----------



## dendrobaten2000 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich auch....|supergri


----------



## Schlebusch (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs und habe ein bisschen was neues mir gegönnt |supergri


----------



## FangeNichts5 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So langsam werd ich zum Rapalaliebhaber

X Rap jeweils in 10cm






Super Shad Rap in 7cm


----------



## Shadrap (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Super Shad Rap in 7cm


 
Das ist ein Shad Rap. Ein Super Shad Rap hat immer 14 cm.
Ich weiß, wovon ich rede


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Ich weiß, wovon ich rede



Nicht ganz...|rolleyes
In 7 cm heisst er "Shallow Shad Rap", ist aber eigentlich ein super Shad Rap.

Ein "Shad Rap" hat eine völlig andere Tauchschaufel.:m


----------



## FangeNichts5 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ein "Shad Rap" hat eine völlig andere Tauchschaufel.:m



Joo, und davon hab ich auch einen |rolleyes

Aber Ködername hin oder her, Hauptsache er bringt mir ein paar schöne Fische#6


----------



## Schmid91 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






Greys Prowla GS Lure/Spin 2.74 m und 40-80g Wurfgewicht + Sänger Iron Claw X-Cel 2000 

Damit gehts jetzt den Räubern an den Kragen ;-)


----------



## Shadrap (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Nicht ganz...|rolleyes
> In 7 cm heisst er "Shallow Shad Rap", ist aber eigentlich ein super Shad Rap.
> ...


 
Shallow Shad Rap ist natürlich die korrekte Bezeichnung, ein Super Shad Rap ist es aber trotzdem nicht, auch nicht eigentlich. Das "Super" steht bei den Shad Raps immer für die 14-cm-Version und das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen.




FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Aber Ködername hin oder her, Hauptsache er bringt mir ein paar schöne Fische#6


 
Richtig, viel Glück damit!


----------



## Schmid91 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






Habe heute im ortsansässigen Angelladen mal wieder ein paar Scheinchen liegen lassen :-D


----------



## Schlebusch (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War wieder unterwegs und hab mir ein bisschen Nachschub besorgt. Da ich jetzt auch mit dem Stippfischen anfangen wollte um mir ein paar Köderfische zu besorgen konnte ich einige schnäppchen machen was das betrifft :g
Vorallem auf meine weiteren Fox Rage Gonzo SR Wobblern freue ich mich wie drauf sie morgen direkt mal ihr Unwesen treiben zu können


----------



## FehmarnAngler (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schiiiickes Teil! :m

Viel Spaß damit. #h


----------



## Schlebusch (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute ist meine Tailwalk Del Sol C702H angekommen. :k:l
Sehr geile Rute freue mich schon drauf sie endlich einsetzen zu können!! :q
Würde gerne eigene Bilder reinsetzen leider schaff ich es aber nicht vernünftige Bilder zu machen 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch nächsten Monat eine passende Rolle besorgen am liebsten eine Zillion weiss aber nicht welche komme damit noch ein bissel durcheinander welche reichen würde ;+;+
vlt schaffe ich es morgen wenn es heller ist gute Bilder zu machen.


----------



## zandertex (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neue Rolle


----------



## Daywalker155 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey schöne rute #6 habe die M Version und es ist Traumhaft mit der zu angeln =)


----------



## marlin2304 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zandertex schrieb:


> Neue Rolle




Ist das die neue Certate?


----------



## zandertex (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Ist das die neue Certate?




Nein,ist die neue Freams.


----------



## robdasilva (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich ist meine Owner Bestellung eingetroffen

Wieder Nachschub zum Wallerangeln.

Drillinge ST66 2/0
Einzelhaken SJ 41 7/0
Einzelhaken Offshore 8/0

Gruss Rob


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs auch mal was neues :q

Eine Shimano Antares 270 MH hab ich schön günstig neu bekommen, 270cm und mit 40gr angegeben finde ich die Rute schön straff und mit gutem Rückgrat. 

Der Stock kommt bei mir zum Dorschspinnen im Herbst und zum Dorscheln vom Boot zum Einsatz. Für meinen Angelstil passt sie sehr gut.

Was stört ist die besch...eidene Korkqualität. Der Kork ist so dick gespachtelt, völlig egal ob das "Power Kork" oder so ist, sowas gehört sich an so einer Rute nicht!
Einmal vorsichtig mit Wasser rüber und es ist schon etwas besser.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## jkc (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



robdasilva schrieb:


> Endlich ist meine Owner Bestellung eingetroffen
> 
> Wieder Nachschub zum Wallerangeln.
> 
> ...




Hi, das sieht sehr gut aus!

Viel Spaß damit...

Grüße JK


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs auch mal was neues :q
> 
> Eine Shimano Antares 270 MH hab ich schön günstig neu bekommen, 270cm und mit 40gr angegeben finde ich die Rute schön straff und mit gutem Rückgrat.
> 
> ...


 

Hey Jochen, Schöne rute ich habe mir anfang des Jahres die 300XH zum Pilken geholt. Du wirst sehr viel spass mit der Rute haben.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## ActiV (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir auch mal wieder ein wenig meiner Sucht hingegeben. An Kunstködern komme ich einfach nie ohne weiteres vorbei...

​http://img69.*ih.us/img69/1301/cimg0531t.jpg
Wobbler ahoi =D
http://img94.*ih.us/img94/2659/cimg0530s.jpg
Bevor jmd. meckert, zwei bis drei GuFis sind bescheid aufgejiggt, da ich gerade einfach keine kleineren da hatte *peinlich*... Naja, Versuch macht klug - keine zu großen Jiggis mehr für zu kleine GuFis^^


----------



## west1 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

An Kunstködern brauche ich die nächsten Jahre nix dazu kaufen die vermehren sich auch so. |supergri

Hab mir letztens aber auch mal was gekauft.


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> An Kunstködern brauche ich die nächsten Jahre nix dazu kaufen die vermehren sich auch so.
> 
> Hab mir letztens aber auch mal was gekauft.



Schöner Sackkarren. |bigeyes #h


----------



## ActiV (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



west1 schrieb:


> An Kunstködern brauche ich die nächsten Jahre nix dazu kaufen die vermehren sich auch so. |supergri
> 
> Hab mir letztens aber auch mal was gekauft.



Wie vermehren die sich denn von alleine? Hast du eine unzüchtige Köderbox?


----------



## west1 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ActiV schrieb:


> Wie vermehren die sich denn von alleine? Hast du eine unzüchtige Köderbox?



Klick. 

und nein ich verkaufe nix!!!!


----------



## marlin2304 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



west1 schrieb:


> An Kunstködern brauche ich die nächsten Jahre nix dazu kaufen die vermehren sich auch so. |supergri
> 
> Hab mir letztens aber auch mal was gekauft.



Was soll denn damit transportiert werden?


----------



## marlin2304 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zandertex schrieb:


> Nein,ist die neue Freams.



Hast du mal ein Link, im Netz finde ich nichts?


----------



## grazy04 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

zur Daiwa

oder hier

oder hier


----------



## M4rius93 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was kostet die Freams denn?? (in €)


----------



## zandertex (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ca.180 Euro


----------



## Kotzi (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Umgerechnet 132 Euro auf Japan Profishing, dann kommt aber noch Versand und Zoll dazu.
@Zandertex, wie bist du auch die Rolle gekommen , und was für einen eindruck macht sie?


----------



## Bassey (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bassey war einkaufen... Es sollten 2 oder 3 Wobbler und ein paar Spinner werden zur Barsch- und Rapfenjagt... naja... seht selbst 

Rapfenpilker, sehr klein, aber man soll sie weit feuern können und das war ja sinn und zweck der Sache...
http://img84.*ih.us/img84/5701/k1000810.jpg



Spinner der größe  NULL & EINS - ja, auch ihr Kleinrapfen bekommt euer Fett weg, macht am leichten Gerät auch Spaß.
http://img684.*ih.us/img684/642/k1000811.jpg

Mal zum ausprobieren mit schlankem Spinnerblatt.
http://img856.*ih.us/img856/919/k1000812.jpg



2 Kleinpopper, bin gespannt auf die Wirkung.
http://img703.*ih.us/img703/7452/k1000813.jpg


Süß, der Kleine ^^
http://img263.*ih.us/img263/6208/k1000814.jpg


Alle 3 langsam sinkend für´s Twitchen im Flachwasser.
http://img98.*ih.us/img98/8642/k1000815.jpg


Und vor Hechten ist man bei uns in den Vereinsseen nie sicher, egal wie klein der Köder ist, deswegen das hier:
http://img35.*ih.us/img35/7558/k1000816.jpg



Hier noch ein Zwerg:
http://img546.*ih.us/img546/3884/k1000817.jpg



Wieder 2 kleinwobbler, einer schwebend und einer schwimmend:
http://img850.*ih.us/img850/7357/k1000818.jpg


Damit der Kleinkram auch gut fliegt eine neue Schnur:
http://img189.*ih.us/img189/154/k1000819.jpg


Wie gesagt, es sollten 2 oder 3 Wobbler werden, am Ende kostete es wieder über 100 Euro |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Katteker (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur schnell neue Schnur aufspulen lassen. Dauert etwas, also mal kurz zum Woblerregal. "Nur mal gucken..."

Ergebnis:






5x Spro Powercatcher


----------



## Bassey (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Katteker schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur schnell neue Schnur aufspulen lassen. Dauert etwas, also mal kurz zum Woblerregal. "Nur mal gucken..."
> 5x Spro Powercatcher



Wie ich... nur mal umschauen ^^

BAM!!! 100 Euro weg ^^


----------



## Katteker (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bassey schrieb:


> Wie ich... nur mal umschauen ^^
> 
> BAM!!! 100 Euro weg ^^



Angelläden gehören verboten! Aber sowas von...|supergri


----------



## Bassey (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Katteker schrieb:


> Angelläden gehören verboten! Aber sowas von...|supergri



Oder ähnlich einer Fahndungsliste:

Verkaufen sie diesem Mann nur Artikel im Wert von maximal 50 Euro. Des Weiteren fragen sie ihn bei Betreten des Ladens direkt was er heute braucht und verkaufen sie ihm folglich nur die als erstes gewünschten Artikel. Zuwiderhandlungen werden vom Partnerinnen Finanz- und Verwaltungsausschuss mit Strafen bis zu 10.000 Euro belangt.


----------



## Sinned (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bassey, 
berichte mal, wie du mit dem Fibresteel zurecht kamst. Beim vorgeschlagenen Knoten des Stahlvorfachs wurde dieses immer so zerknickt, dass es unbrauchbar war. Ich habe mich sehr über diesen Kauf geärgert.


----------



## Bassey (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe entsprechend des Durchmessers gleich 100 Quetschhülsen mitgenommen, und da ich ohnehin 0,08er Power Pro benutze, muss ich beim Drill vorsichtig sein wenn ein Hecht einsteigt.

Ich kam jetzt gut zurecht mit dem Material, am besten ging bei mir das durchfädeln, wenn die Spitze mit nem Feuerzeug geglüht wurde, ansonsten fasert es zu sehr. Des Weiteren lege ich beim zweiten durchfädeln da Ende plan an die zuführende Seite und schiebe beide Stränge zusammen durch die Hülse. Nur das Ende einzeln durchschieben kannst du echt vergessen ^^


----------



## Philla (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal 3 Neue Karpfenruten + Rollen zugelegt 

http://www.carpbrothers.com/product_info.php/info/p270_Soul-The-Conquest.html

http://www.carpbrothers.com/product_info.php/info/p277_Soul-Free-Wheel-12000FR.html


----------



## Doanafischer (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab gestern auch zugeschlagen und mir eine neue Wallerspinn- bzw. Pilkrolle gekauft. Eigentlich wollte ich die Salina haben, aber für 79€ musste ich bei der Cedros zugreifen. Hohe Übersetzung hin oder her.Hab sie heute gleich getestet und bin fürs erste recht angetan.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sieht nach einer geflochtenen Daiwa aus. Welchen Durchmesser hast Du drauf? Alles unter 0,30mm ist bei der Daiwa ein Bindfaden der teils schon beim Anhieb reißt (da stand ich dreimal daneben).


----------



## weserwaller (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wird sicherlich die neue Powerline sein, in grün.


----------



## Doanafischer (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist die Daiwa Tournament 8. Tragkraft 40kg Durchmesser laut Hersteller 0,35mm. 160 Meter haben draufgepasst. Hoffentlich bring ich sie bald mal an die Belastungsgrenze


----------



## eric_d. (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Montag habe ich mir die hier bestellt:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/YARIS-SPORTS-TREND-Funkset-3-Bissanzeiger-Funkbox_p10814_x2.htm

Der erste eindruck ist schonmal sehr positiv, werde sie später mal am Wasser testen.


----------



## grazy04 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@eric_d

die hab ich seit 2 Jahren im Gebrauch.... egal ob Kapfen-, Aal- oder Zanderansitz. hab damit noch keinen Biss verpasst. Für die Paar Taler echt ein Top Set! Einzig Sensibilitätseinstellung ist etwas eigenartig.


----------



## Bassey (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich wollte doch nur ein Päckchen Maden! Und musste gleich wieder nen Wobbler mitnehmen...

Bin aufm Sprung also Link:

http://www.angelvirus.de/Kunstkoede...lker-70-SU-Wasabi-Suspender-7cm-8g::1139.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich wollte doch nur ein Päckchen Maden! Und musste gleich wieder nen Wobbler mitnehmen...
> 
> *Bin aufm Sprung also Link:*




Neneneneneeeee . . . dann kann ja jeder so kommen|supergri

Dann morgen Foto! :m


----------



## Wallersen (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey, das Bissanzeiger Set von A&M hab ich nun schon die 3. Saison im Einsatz.
Anfangs haben die Dinger auch besten funktioniert nur diese Saison haben sie mich schon mehrfach im Stich gelassen.
Zwei Zander und sogar einen Waller Biss haben sie durchgehen lassen ohne den geringsten Ton abzugeben obwohl jedes mal reichlich Schnur abgezogen wurde bevor ich den Biss selber bemerkt habe.
Und sie waren dabei eingeschaltet, die Schnur lag korrekt auf dem Röllchen und die akkus waren auch nicht leer....


----------



## eric_d. (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@grazy04
ja das habe ich auch schon gemerkt, kann es sein das die sensibilität nicht geändert wird ? ;+


----------



## Besorger (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*







das neue spielzeug  find die 2500 doch etwas klein aber mal gucken wie sie sich fischen lässt :S


----------



## monster (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ist das die stradic ci4, die glitzert ja...


----------



## Besorger (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

steht doch auf der rolle drauf das sie das ist  und kla glitzert die


----------



## monster (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich wollt's echt nicht glauben #d


----------



## Hoehli (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wenn es die dazu jetzt noch in pink gibt bekomm ich meine freundin sicher auch mal mit ans wasser


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auf Empfehlung von Professor Tinca#h habe ich ein paar Meter (Tausende) Schnur bestellt, und hoffe das die auch was taugt, sonst habe ich ein Problem|bigeyes. 

Na ja und ein bisschen Zeugs außen rum, wie zum Beispiel ein Cäpchen von Chimanno und drei sehr sinnvolle Rollentaschen + einem Rütchen, warum das weiß ich aber noch nicht#c.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Xcellon von Sufix ist ne richtig gute Schnur für das wenige Geld #6

Ich fische sie selber schon Jahrelang, ist in meinen Augen für den Preis eine der besten Monos.


----------



## Michael_05er (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Soo, hab noch mal ein wenig im "Team Cormoran" Programm gestöbert. Zwei Cigar Jerk, zwei Blown up Jerk und ein SB Dog, dann noch zwei SB-B 115. Sehen schick aus. Fischen werde ich sie aber erst in drei Wochen


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Die Xcellon von Sufix ist ne richtig gute Schnur für das wenige Geld #6
> 
> Ich fische sie selber schon Jahrelang, ist in meinen Augen für den Preis eine der besten Monos.



Das hat Tinca auch geschrieben, wusste dass ich ihm vertrauen kann. Machen die Frauen angeblich bei ihm auch immer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Machen die Frauen angeblich bei ihm auch immer.





Die würden auch noch gern andere Dinge machen. Aber meine Frau erlaubt es nicht. :m



.


----------



## Pikenoob (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich wollte doch nur einige Bleie kaufen...

Jetzt habe ich eine neue Greys Rute 20-40g mit einer Shimano TwinPower 2500 FC.

Die Sucht war wieder größer als die Vernunft, bin mal gespannt wie meine Frau reagiert|krach:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Pikenoob schrieb:


> Ich wollte doch nur einige Bleie kaufen...
> 
> Jetzt habe ich eine neue Greys Rute 20-40g mit einer Shimano TwinPower 2500 FC.
> 
> Die Sucht war wieder größer als die Vernunft, bin mal gespannt wie meine Frau reagiert|krach:



Ach was..diese Combo strotzt quasi vor Vernunft.|supergri
SO musst du das deiner Holden verkaufen.


----------



## Fun Fisher (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Pikenoob schrieb:


> Die Sucht war wieder größer als die Vernunft, bin mal gespannt wie meine Frau reagiert|krach:




Wenn sie fragt obd as neu ist sagst du einfach :"Nein Schatz, das habe ich doch schon laaange, das weißt du doch."

Klappt immer  :m


Oder sag "Das war im Angebot"


----------



## Lorenz (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hechtrute 









Expert Graphite 60-100g
5'9"   einteilig
Ganz schlichter geteilter Duplon
Rollenhalter eingerahmt von Metallhülsen
30,16,12,10,8,8 +8


----------



## marcs (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachdem ich meiner Frau wochenlang mit dem Zaunpfahl gewunken habe, was denn so das RICHTIGE Geburtstagsgeschenk wäre, bekam ich folgendes zum 39.:







Dreamtackle Baitjigger swimbait 2,60 m; WG 200g

und eine Abu Revo Toro 51 HS

Ab Donnerstag wird die Combo 3 Tage getestet :q

Marc


----------



## MrFloppy (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

na da hat sich das winken doch gelohnt. dafür muss dich aber auch ordentlich bedanken ;-)


----------



## AnglerPSF (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eine Stradic 3000 SFC.
Jetzt muss nur noch die Yasei Aspius mit der 15er Power Pro kommen, die schon seit Dienstag unterwegs ist. GSL sei dank noch nichts hier. |gr:


----------



## marcs (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> na da hat sich das winken doch gelohnt. dafür muss dich aber auch ordentlich bedanken ;-)


 
Hab ich, sie durfte sogar die "Geburtstagskerze" ausblasen:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



AnglerPSF schrieb:


> Eine Stradic 3000 SFC.
> Jetzt muss nur noch die Yasei Aspius mit der 15er Power Pro kommen, die schon seit Dienstag unterwegs ist. GSL sei dank noch nichts hier. |gr:



Optisch wohl eine der besten Kombinationen nach Pulse und RedArc #6


----------



## AnglerPSF (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Optisch wohl eine der besten Kombinationen nach Pulse und RedArc #6



Stimmt, hoffentlich denken die Fische das auch und wollen sich das mal aus nächster Nähe ansehen. :vik:


----------



## DropShotter (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Jungs!

Hab mir die Stradic Ci4 1000F gegönnt!

Heute ist sie nun auch endlich angekommen!

Nun kommt demnächst noch ne 0,05er Schnur von Gigafish drauf und dann ist die UL-Combo fertig!

Schöne Grüße

DS


----------



## Amero (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#h

da kann mein ebay schnäppchen nicht mithalten,aber ist auch ein schönet röllchen
---- penn fierce 3000 ----




​


----------



## ActiV (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Amero schrieb:


> #h
> 
> da kann mein ebay schnäppchen nicht mithalten,aber ist auch ein schönet röllchen
> ---- penn fierce 3000 ----
> ...



Hm, ich habe die Battle^^ Sind ja relativ baugleich - gefällt sie dir auch im Laufverhalten wie mir meine Battle? Gruß


----------



## Amero (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ActiV schrieb:


> Hm, ich habe die Battle^^ Sind ja relativ baugleich - gefällt sie dir auch im Laufverhalten wie mir meine Battle? Gruß



#h
das laufverhalten ist top,die schnurwicklung ist auch top keine riefen oder rillen, bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der rolle
​


----------



## Katteker (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Blechnachschub ist eingetroffen:






2 Blue Fox Piker Gr. 2 FT
2 Blue Fox Piker Gr. 3 FT
1 Blue Fox Piker Gr. 2 GFT
1 Blue Fox Piker Gr. 3 SFT

Effzet Schuppe/Silber 22g
Effzet Glitter 30g
Effzet Krautbl. Silber/Gold 16g


----------



## KawangA (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

moin moin,
eigentlich wollte ich mir gestern nur FC kaufen aber dann habe ich doch noch fischfutter mitgenommen #c|supergri.

petri heil


----------



## bassproshops (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachdem meine alte für immer in den Fluten der Weser verschwunden ist  

Kam gestern eine neue Penn Sargus 3000,bespult mit der Berkley Whiplash Pro, an.für nur knapp über 50 € auch noch überaus junganglerfreundlich 

Leider schaff ich es nicht die Fotos hochzuladen :O


----------



## aalpietscher (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Nachdem meine alte für immer in den Fluten der Weser verschwunden ist




Meinst du die rolle|kopfkrat:m


Gruß...|wavey:


----------



## bassproshops (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@aalpietscher

Jaa , meine ich 
kannst du mit zufällig erklärn wie ich die fotos da rein krieg ??


----------



## bassproshops (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sooo die Bilder , vorausgesetzt es klappt


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Sooo die Bilder , vorausgesetzt es klappt




Sieht dass nur so aus, oder fehlen da jeweils etliche Meter Schnur auf der Rolle? Ich würde dann auf jeden Fall Unterfüttern.|bigeyes


----------



## Kark (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Sieht dass nur so aus, oder fehlen da jeweils etliche Meter Schnur auf der Rolle? Ich würde dann auf jeden Fall Unterfüttern.|bigeyes




Stimmt. Die Spule ist definitiv zu wenig gefüllt!


----------



## Lorenz (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die Spule ist definitiv zu wenig gefüllt!



Jop...den Rest mit Mono oder irgendeinem Müll auffüllen,dann auf einen Acker/Wiese/Feldweg gehen,Schnur festbinden,mit offenem Bügel übern Acker rennen,Schnur vom Spulenkern abschneiden,an den Startpunkt gehen und das ganze mit der Mono voran aufspulen.
Eine Ersatzspule vereinfacht das ganze natürlich enorm,aber die ist ja offensichtlich schon belegt.


----------



## DavidsFishin (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir n paar neue Piketime Jerks für den Herbst gekauft :g


----------



## LeineAngler93 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Um wieviel ist denn der Geldbeutel nach so einer Anschaffung leichter ?!?|bigeyes


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

krasse sache so viel piketimes auf einmal :m
da liegt bestimmt nen wert von über 500 euro |kopfkrat


----------



## Kark (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> hab mir n paar neue Piketime Jerks für den Herbst gekauft :g




Du bist ein sehr sehr kranker Mensch ....:m


----------



## DavidsFishin (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

das müssten 77 stk sein  und wenn mann von dem niedrigsten preis ausgeht also 17,90 für ein buffelo in 10cm dann....|bigeyes....ja ich hab ein ernstes problem mit den dingern.........#t


----------



## bassproshops (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die Spule ist definitiv zu wenig gefüllt!



Jaaa , ist mir selber auch schon aufgefallen  
Ich habe die rolle schon bespult aber unbenutzt gekauft!!


----------



## bassproshops (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Jop...den Rest mit Mono oder irgendeinem Müll auffüllen,dann auf einen Acker/Wiese/Feldweg gehen,Schnur festbinden,mit offenem Bügel übern Acker rennen,Schnur vom Spulenkern abschneiden,an den Startpunkt gehen und das ganze mit der Mono voran aufspulen.
> Eine Ersatzspule vereinfacht das ganze natürlich enorm,aber die ist ja offensichtlich schon belegt.



Guter Tipp , vielen Dank ! 

Ich hab auch noch eine drtte Ersatzspule weil Ich die gleiche Rolle schon mal hatte


----------



## DavidsFishin (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

um meiner Krankheit noch ein bischen nachdruck zu verleihen#c


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> um meiner Krankheit noch ein bischen nachdruck zu verleihen#c



Das scheint wirklich Krank zu sein, kenne ich.


----------



## LeineAngler93 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Du hebst dir doch nen Bruch, wenn du das ganze Zeugs mit zum Wasser schleppst... |kopfkrat


----------



## Lorenz (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> hab mir n paar neue Piketime Jerks für den Herbst gekauft :g



Du musst nicht erst anfüttern,die nehmen den Kram auch so :m


----------



## monster (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich glaub da will jemand ein Angelgeschäft eröffnen ^^


----------



## Säp (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr sehr geil mit den Piketime :m Wo hast du die ganzen Farben noch her bekommen?


----------



## Gemini (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auf jeden Piketime nur 5 Hechte pro Saison, gäbe bei 77 Stück 
schon eine ordentliche Quote...

Sehr, sehr krank, aber sympathisch!


----------



## DavidsFishin (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir nur 50 neu gekauft 27 hatte ich schon|rolleyes. Darum die alten Farben. Wenn einer noch welche hat die er nicht mehr braucht und die noch nicht auf dem Bild zu sehen sind dann BITTE MELDEN!!!!!!!


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier geht es einem so wie mir auch, mehr Kunstköder im Gepäck als Raubfische im Gewässer. Mein Psychologe sagt immer solange ich nicht hungern muss ist alles im grünen Bereich.#c;+


----------



## Moerser83 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir nur 50 neu gekauft 27 hatte ich schon|rolleyes. Darum die alten Farben. Wenn einer noch welche hat die er nicht mehr braucht und die noch nicht auf dem Bild zu sehen sind dann BITTE MELDEN!!!!!!!


 
Willst du hier echt erzählen das du die alle auf einmal gekauft hast?

Wer kauft den auf einmal 50 Köder die einen mindeswert von 17,90 Euro haben.|kopfkrat (895Euro)
Kann ja sein das du ein Geld********r zu Hause hast, aber ich halte es nicht für Normal.|bigeyes


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Wer kauft den auf einmal 50 Köder die einen mindeswert von 17,90 Euro haben.|kopfkrat (895Euro)


Mein persönlicher Rekord waren mal für ~1100€ Kunstköder ohne EU-Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.


----------



## Moerser83 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



christian36 schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Rekord waren mal für ~1100€ Kunstköder ohne EU-Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.


 

Findet ihr das etwa NORMAL???
Also nicht das ich es nicht könnte aber ich würde es niemals tun.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Warum nicht??? Es befriedigt ungemein, trink einfach mal ein, zwei oder drei Bier, gehe dann on und auf Ebay Amerika und lass dich dann einfach gehen, so wie Frauen die Augen in Schuhläden immer verdrehen Wunderbarrrrrr


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAWvNPr6r7k


----------



## DavidsFishin (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also ich  bin der Meinung wenn mann sich für 1000euro ne Rute und Rolle zusammen kaufen kann z.b ne Stella und ne Blechpeitsche dann is es doch wohl nicht schlimm wenn mann so viel Geld für seine Leidenschaft, den Jerkbaits, ausgibt!!!
:k

I Love Piketime Jerkbaits!!!!!

Die besten und mit abstand schönsten Köder auf dem gesamten Kunstködermarkt.Meine Meinung


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Findet ihr das etwa NORMAL???
> Also nicht das ich es nicht könnte aber ich würde es niemals tun.


Ob das für andere normal ist oder nicht interessiert mich nicht. Für mich ist das normal. Genauso wie 200€ für ein Klappmesser auszugeben. Oder 300€ für eine Taschenlampe. Auf der anderen Seite würde ich z. B. keinen einzigen Euro für Feederruten ausgeben. Oder Matchruten. Oder getönte Scheiben am Auto. Oder Anlagen im Auto. Als ob mich das interessiert  ob es für andere normal ist oder nicht.


----------



## DavidsFishin (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@christian36:

wir verstehen uns!!!!


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und immer schön auf den Button Buy it Now hauen, ist a wonderful world

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzJY96m3lkg&feature=related

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=je...rkbaits&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

Wenn dann das Paket kommt kannste ja deiner Frau sagen dass du für Weihnachten ganz tolle neue Christbaumkugeln geordert hast, sie wird stolz auf dich sein.#6


----------



## Besorger (1. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*








meine neue freundin  stella  traumfrau      angebot war unschlagbar


----------



## Fabiasven (1. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das Los das ich heute Mittag für 2€ gekauft hab, kann ich Euch leider nicht zeigen; aber den Gewinn:

http://cgi.ebay.de/JRC-Contact-Bedchair-/220613081969?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item335d907b71

Habs mal bei e... rausgesucht, allein wegen der Relation.


----------



## Mendener (1. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

2nd Hand :q

http://img94.*ih.us/img94/7029/p1040394p.jpg

http://img849.*ih.us/img849/6868/p1040398p.jpg

http://img171.*ih.us/img171/7366/p1040400r.jpg

http://img89.*ih.us/img89/4030/p1040405u.jpg

http://img810.*ih.us/img810/263/p1040407t.jpg


----------



## Angler 212 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wow, spitzen bilder von dir Mendener


----------



## Besorger (1. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*







mal mit schnur drauf  ist ja nich zuviel oder?


----------



## vision81 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Besorger

Feine Rolle ;-) Wat hast denn dafür hingelegt, wenn das Angebot unschlagbar war ?


MfG


----------



## Besorger (1. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

436 schleifen   ohne online shop


----------



## weserwaller (1. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Besorger schrieb:


> 436 schleifen   ohne online shop



Gibts woanders nen onlineshop dazu ? #c


----------



## Besorger (2. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ne aber online is eig immer billiger .


----------



## weserwaller (2. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist es immer noch.... 

Gut der Laden am Ort hat se als 4000er für 399 in der Ausslage liegen, eine FA für das Geld würde dort heute nicht mehr liegen.....


----------



## sadako (2. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Gibts woanders nen onlineshop dazu ? #c


muhaha |supergri|supergri


----------



## Besorger (2. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also die alte fand ich von der aufmachung eig schöner.


----------



## weserwaller (2. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sadako schrieb:


> muhaha |supergri|supergri


:q:q



Besorger schrieb:


> also die alte fand ich von der aufmachung eig schöner.



FA und FB zu den Ladies darf man Sie sagen :m


----------



## er2de2 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Besorger
Wie ist die Balance der Rute mit der Rolle und wie ist die Bissübertragung/Rückmeldung des Blanks?


----------



## Lümmy (2. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab auch schon mal für den Schwedenurlaub aufgerüstet. Den 4Play in gelb konnte ich schon testen und hat auch gleich 2 hechte gebracht. Der Rest ist Neuland ich bin vorallem auf den Gonzo gespannt, sah recht gut aus der Lauf#6


----------



## Besorger (2. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

biss übertragung is super.balance weis ich noch nich weil ich die noch nich zusammen gesteckt habe  ansonsten merks du die bisse echt gut und siehst es auch gut an der spitze


----------



## monster (2. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so jetzt musste ich auch mal was neues kaufen.

Nach viel probieren und totaler Enttäuschung über die Regal Z BR und die Baitrunner XT ist es dann eine Baitrunner DL FA 4000 geworden. Obwohl sie sich unter last schon nicht mehr so geschmeidig kurbelt, aber vielelicht gibt sich das noch... Okuma hatten sie leider keine da aber nen guten Preis bekommen und nen tolles Gerät 

#6


----------



## Meister_Eder (2. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Besorger, schöne rolle. 
Aber die Rute dazu geht gar nicht


----------



## Carp-MV (3. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Als Wiedereinsteiger habe ich mich nun mal komplett ausgerüstet, meine Geldbörse war nichtbegeistert aber egal die ersten Angeltouren nach 12 Jahren waren unglaublich schön und das Feuer und die Leidenschaft fürs Angeln ist endlich wieder zu 150% da. #6

*Ruten:*
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ajesti-Carp-12ft-275lb-PAARPREIS_p8026_x2.htm

und

http://www.thebigfish.de/product_info.php?products_id=40

*Rollen:*
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...EWHEELER-Freilaufrolle-PAARPREIS_p7650_x2.htm

und 

http://www.thebigfish.de/Angelrolle...-Bull-Fighter-3SF-3000-200m-0-30mm::1289.html
*
Bissanzeiger:*
http://www.thebigfish.de/Posen-Blei...-Motion-elektronischer-Bissanzeiger::128.html

....dann noch diverses Zubehör wie Taschen, Kescher, Haken, Bleie, Erdspeer und und und....

:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



er2de2 schrieb:


> @Besorger
> Wie ist die Balance der Rute mit der Rolle und wie ist die Bissübertragung/Rückmeldung des Blanks?




Du wirst wenig Stangenruten fingen die ausbalanciert sind außer die von Uli Beyer.

Die Stella Fe 3000 konnte man bei Fishermanspartner für 400 Euro bekommen wenn da 15 % Rabatt als Kunde hat


----------



## Besorger (3. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

warum geht die rute garnich? ich bin damit zufrieden


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Besorger schrieb:


> warum geht die rute garnich? ich bin damit zufrieden




Weil das Verhältniss nicht so richtig passt! Die Rute wurde in Osten für ca 30 Euro zusammengetackert und jetzt ist ne Rolle für über 400 Euro dran.  |uhoh:


Das wär so als hättest du nem altem Trabi teuere Chrom Felgen drauf geschraubt!


----------



## Gemini (3. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@badboy

So verkehrt sind die Rage Ruten gar nicht, auch wenn du mit den
 ca. 30.00USD FOB FarEast recht genau hinkommen könntest


----------



## Stachelritter86 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kinder wie das funkelt! 






Daiwa Family Affairs...


----------



## kaizr (3. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Rolle ist die 3000er Zaion. Aber welche Rute soll das sein? Die kenne ich nicht. Wäre nett wenn du das verrätst. Auch bitte mit WG Angaben usw.

MfG


----------



## Stachelritter86 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kaizr schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist die 3000er Zaion. Aber welche Rute soll das sein? Die kenne ich nicht. Wäre nett wenn du das verrätst. Auch bitte mit WG Angaben usw.
> 
> MfG



Team Daiwa Specialist Softbait, 270/50-120g WG; 
Klasse Stock fürs Grobe und Große!


----------



## ...brummel... (8. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so ich hab mir heute mal gegönnt
ne balzer outlaw kawa mit 12er spider wire
und noch n paa kleinteile


----------



## FehmarnAngler (8. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Weil das Verhältniss nicht so richtig passt! Die Rute wurde in Osten für ca 30 Euro zusammengetackert und jetzt ist ne Rolle für über 400 Euro dran. |uhoh:
> 
> 
> Das wär so als hättest du nem altem Trabi teuere Chrom Felgen drauf geschraubt!


 
Absolut meine Meinung...ich weigere mich fast meine Stella an z.B. ne Skeletor zu hängen


----------



## ActiV (9. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



...brummel... schrieb:


> so ich hab mir heute mal gegönnt
> ne balzer outlaw kawa mit 12er spider wire
> und noch n paa kleinteile



Gibt's dazu auch 'nen Bild? Wozu verwendest du die Rolle mit der 0,12er Spiderwire?
Gruß


----------



## Meister_Eder (9. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ehrlich gesagt, so ein Trabbi mit Chromfelgen, oder tuned ist gar nicht so schlecht...
http://www.funlinx.to/content/bilder/trabi_tuning/01.jpg


----------



## e!k (9. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Absolut meine Meinung...ich weigere mich fast meine Stella an z.B. ne Skeletor zu hängen



Also mir ist das eigentlich egal. Abgesehen davon möchte ich nicht wissen, wie wenig z.B. eine Stella oder auch hochwertige Ruten (Stangenrute natürlich) in der Herstellung kosten. Mehr als 100€ sind das mit Sicherheit auch bei der Stella nicht könnte ich mir vorstellen. 
Solange die Kombo funzt ist es doch vollkommen egal. Ich fische meine Fireblood auch an einer Skelli und habe einige Zeit meine Stella an einer Rute aus einer anderen Preisklasse gefischt. 
Abgesehen davon ist die Stella alleine ja schon teuer genug und warten diese Rolle zu fischen nur weil man nicht sofort nach der Stella auchnoch eine teure Rute kaufen will/kann, oder was auch immer würde/hab ich auch nicht 
Selbst wenn man es sich leisten kann ist es doch eine Menge Geld und für viele ist(denke ich) nach einer Stella der "Tackledurst" erst einmal gestillt, sodass nicht auchnoch ne neue Rute her muss (ich schliesse mich bei dieser Hypothese mit ein^^).  

Gruß Jan


----------



## TioZ (11. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Moin!

Hab mir heut nen neuen Knüppel für die schwere Angelei in der kalten Jahreszeit zugelegt.. und gleich noch nen bisschen was zum dranhängen.

Fischen wollte ich die Monster eigentlich mit der Aspire, aber danke der knackigen Aktion der Rute, kommt die die Schnur nur unter extremer Belastung in die Nähe der Blanks und ich kann auch ganz entspannt die Multi montieren.. für Köder bis ca. 180 Gramm dann doch ein wenig angenehmer.

http://img641.*ih.us/img641/2457/k800dscf4926.jpg

http://img688.*ih.us/img688/2290/k800dscf4927.jpg

http://img29.*ih.us/img29/3046/k800dscf4928.jpg

Von mir aus kanns heut Nacht das erste mal Frost geben.


MfG

TioZ


----------



## Kark (11. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nette Combo - aber lass den Frost noch ne Weile vor der Tür .
Die Zeit für die 23er Lappen wird noch früh genung kommen.

Viel Spass mit damit!


----------



## pfefferladen (11. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

 Respekt 

Das sieht nach ordentlich Arbeit aus.

Viel Spaß damit. #6


----------



## TioZ (11. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Letzten Winter hat mir das Eis nen dicken fetten Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.. ab Anfang Dezember war der Bodden dicht.

Ich schwöre hoch und heilig dass MIR sowas dieses Jahr nicht noch einmal passiert. 

Und zu "ordentlich Arbeit".. ich hab schon mit meiner Physiotherapeutin gesprochen, ob ich eine solche Tortur auch wenigstens 5 Tage am Stück durchhalte. Sie meinte nur "Schmerzen seien reine Kopfsache und wenn ich für sowas zu weich wäre, soll ich mir nen gescheites Karpfenzelt kaufen und Ansitzangeln probieren" 


War vorhin noch kurz am See.. nur zum Probewerfen. Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie dusselich die Leute gucken wenn 170 Gramm auf der Wasseroberfläche aufschlagen.. direkt an der Badestelle 

MfG

TioZ


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nettes Ding Micha!#6

Bei mir kam heute was leichteres an, 3 Illexe (Tiny Fry 50, RS 100 und Squad Minnow 65 SP) sowie ein Rapala Husky Jerk 8cm.

Ich will endlich mal wieder nen KuKö-Barsch der die 30cm Marke durchbricht, bei mir funktioniert das sonst nur mit Naturködern|rolleyes


----------



## bafoangler (11. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> War vorhin noch kurz am See.. nur zum Probewerfen. Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie dusselich die Leute gucken wenn 170 Gramm auf der Wasseroberfläche aufschlagen.. direkt an der Badestelle
> 
> MfG
> 
> TioZ




Die Blicke kenn ich, allerdings auch von anderen Anglern. Spätestens wenns über 250g hinausgeht schauen sie alle etwas mitleidig und tuscheln über den "Marlinfischer".
Aber auch die Segler kann man mit nem "Schuss vorn Bug" ganz gut auf Abstand halten |bla:


----------



## TioZ (11. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Die Blicke kenn ich, allerdings auch von anderen Anglern. Spätestens wenns über 250g hinausgeht schauen sie alle etwas mitleidig und tuscheln über den "Marlinfischer".
> Aber auch die Segler kann man mit nem "Schuss vorn Bug" ganz gut auf Abstand halten |bla:



Baden tut bei dem Dreckswetter hier im Moment auch niemand.. geguckt haben nur 2 Angler, eine hat nachgefragt was ich mir davon verspreche. Ich habs ihm erklärt, er wohl verstanden und selber mal geworfen. Zurück bekommen hab ich den Knüppel mit nem Kopfschütteln und dem Kommentar "Du hast sie ja nicht mehr alle!"

MfG

TioZ


----------



## bafoangler (11. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



So reagieren 98% aller Angler, ein Grund warum die dicken Happen funktionieren.
Wenn man dann aber die schwere Swimbaitpeitsche auspackt schauts nochmal anders aus... Alles über nem Regular, spätestens über nem Magnum Bulldawg ist für die allermeisten nur ein Kuriosum. Erst gestern kam die Frage "hast du mit so nem Teil überhaupt schonmal was gefangen??". 
Aber das ist alles Gewohnheitssache. Irgendwann betrachtet man auch die 23er eher als Standardköder denn als Großhecht-Happen.


----------



## TioZ (11. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Soweit ists bei mir aber auch noch nicht.. diese Saison is erstmal bis 170 Gramm angesagt.

Ich muss wirklich erstmal schauen wie viel Bock es bringt, die "langen Latschen" dauerhaft zu fischen. 

An der langen Monster fühlen sich die 170 Gramm noch mal wieder ganz anders an als an der kurzen Jerke.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## bafoangler (11. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> Soweit ists bei mir aber auch noch nicht.. diese Saison is erstmal bis 170 Gramm angesagt.
> 
> Ich muss wirklich erstmal schauen wie viel Bock es bringt, die "langen Latschen" dauerhaft zu fischen.
> 
> ...



Es hat ein gewisses Suchtpotential. Es ist nicht immer vernünftig, und nicht immer die optimale Methode, eröffnet aber immer neue Möglichkeiten. Zumindest hebt man sich zumeist von der breiten Masse ab. 
Erst die Tage hab ich ne Sling Blade geordert, kanns kaum erwarten dass die kommt....

PS: meine schwersten Shads wiegen mit Jig 240g, die Delalande "The Shad". Nicht so lang, aber massig und druckvoll.
Wenn die einschlagen denken die meisten eher an nen raubenden Meter....


----------



## e30Birdy (11. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Super Tuned Abu Garcia c3 4601 Royal Express und dann glei heut am wasser den burschen raus! 98cm


----------



## dendrobaten2000 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich war "ohne"meine Frau shoppen.....


----------



## weserwaller (12. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



dendrobaten2000 schrieb:


> ich war "ohne"meine Frau shoppen.....






Sag mal hat die Trio eine Ainschraubkurbel oder wird die auf der Gegenseite gekontert ?


----------



## dendrobaten2000 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

gekontert:m


----------



## Schlebusch (12. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eigentlich hatte ich mir fest vorgenommen Askari kein Geld mehr in den Rachen zu schmeissen aber bei der 10% Rabatt Aktion auf Online Einkäufen musste ich endlich zuschlagen und habe es auch getan und zwar habe ich mir die Daiwa Zillion Type R gegönnt :l:vik:
Heute ist sie angekommen und diesmal OHNE Probleme mit Askari!!
Fischen tu ich sie mit der Tailwalk Del Sol C702H.
Bespulen lasse ich sie mit der Power Pro in 0.15 mm jedoch weiss ich noch nicht ob in Weiß oder in Rot?!  ;+
Hier habe ich mal 4 Bilder bessere habe ich leider nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Meister_Eder (12. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Askari hat dein Geld nicht verident. so ein ****laden, meine Fresse nochmal... Ich könnt ja Geschichten erzählen, aber mein Blutdruck |bigeyes


----------



## Schlebusch (12. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich auch ich glaub ich könnte ein ganzes buch schreiben aber durch die aktion konnte ich über 30 tacken sparen also MUSSTE ich einfach zugreifen


----------



## welsfaenger (13. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wie ist denn die Trio so ?


----------



## soadillusion (13. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So auf Empfehlung meines HdV hab ich mir den gekauft. Mal schauen was es bringt.


----------



## Fun Fisher (13. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@soadillusion

Schreib doch bitte nach dem Testen mal ein Feedback wie der Wobbler so läuft. Hab da im Geschäft auch schon vorgestanden aber mich nicht so recht damit anfreunden können...


----------



## siloaffe (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey Kinners #h

Auf empfehlung einiger Boardies hab ich mir auch mal en paar Kleinigkeiten bestellt. :q#6

Ich bin mal gespannt ob das Vorfachmaterial was taugt??? |kopfkrat  

Die Wobbler und Grundel/Koppen Imitate werd ich nächstes We am Rhein versuchen... :m

LG Markus|wavey:


----------



## e!k (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Hey Kinners #h
> 
> Auf empfehlung einiger Boardies hab ich mir auch mal en paar Kleinigkeiten bestellt. :q#6
> 
> ...




Also diese braunen Koppenimitate sind ja mal der absolute Hammer. 
Darf man fragen, wo du die her hast ? Bzw. wie die Gummimischung so ist ?


----------



## Hennessy86 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



e!k schrieb:


> Also diese braunen Koppenimitate sind ja mal der absolute Hammer.
> Darf man fragen, wo du die her hast ? Bzw. wie die Gummimischung so ist ?



Würde mich auch interessieren #h


----------



## siloaffe (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



e!k schrieb:


> Also diese braunen Koppenimitate sind ja mal der absolute Hammer.
> Darf man fragen, wo du die her hast ? Bzw. wie die Gummimischung so ist ?




Kla darfste!#h 

Bestellt hab ich den Kram bei "Raubfisch.com" (http://raubfisch.com/de/shop/bf4ac2...708-450b-ab94-9b4e471c84f9/productdetail.aspx) 

Es gibt nur 2 Problemchen 

1. Da die dinger im Angebot sind haste keine Farbwahl du krigst irgendwas!!!#c 

2. Mit 0,99€ für das 7cm Modell|bigeyes sind sie nicht wirklich günstig!!! 

Ich wollte die he mal versuchen und hatte den Mindestbestellwert noch net zusammen....|rolleyes 

Von der Gummimischung sind sie vergleichbar mit den Kopyto Relax.... 

Ich hoffe das hilft euch etwas weiter:m

LG Markus#h


----------



## jkc (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



siloaffe schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin mal gespannt ob das Vorfachmaterial was taugt??? |kopfkrat
> ...



Dass kann eigentlich nur ein schlecht gemeinter Witz sein, wer sowas mit "Hecht+Grosshecht" bewirbt hat Meiner meinung nach entweder keine Ahnung oder böse Absichten...

Grüße JK


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Dass kann eigentlich nur ein schlecht gemeinter Witz sein, wer sowas mit "Hecht+Grosshecht" bewirbt hat Meiner meinung nach entweder keine Ahnung oder böse Absichten...


Ist mal wieder ein typisches "Hardmono ist nicht hechtsicher!"-Rumgeschreie ohne das Material zu kennen. Vorfachmaterialien dieser Art werden sogar im little Big-Game und auf Muskie eingesetzt.


----------



## Fun Fisher (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ist mal wieder ein typisches "Hardmono ist nicht hechtsicher!"-Rumgeschreie ohne das Material zu kennen. Vorfachmaterialien dieser Art werden sogar im little Big-Game und auf Muskie eingesetzt.




|good:|good:

Bin genau deiner Meinung, ich nutze das Hardmono jetzt seit dieser Saison in 0,40er Stärke und bei meinen (Durchschnitts)Hechten hat es zu 100% gehalteb.

Nur weil da "mono" draufsteht und es vllt schon ein paar mal bei Großhechten gerissen ist, heißt es gleich "das ist nicht hechtsicher". Blödsinn. Es gibt auch genügend Fälle in denen Großhächte Stahlvorfächer durchgeknabbert haben...

Zugegeben: Stahl ist mit Sicherheit sicherer als HardMono aber das heißt nicht gleich, dass Hardmono nicht Hechtsicher ist... und außerdem ist es meiner Meinung nach viel unauffälliger als Stahl...


----------



## LeineAngler93 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich glaube, er hat das anders gemeint

Gewisse Billigmarken von Arschkari preisen z.B. eine 7,99€ Rolle für "die perfekte Großhecht-Rolle" an, dabei ist es der letzte Schrott#6 
Wer es nötig hat, auf seinen Waren für außergewöhnlich große Fänge zu werben, der führt in der Tat meistens etwas im Schilde...

Das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung,ich unterstelle hier niemandem Nichts |bla:


----------



## siloaffe (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zur Aufklährung: 

Ich bin auch der Meinung Hardmono als Hechtsicher zu bezeichnen ist eeeeeeetwas Leichtsinnig! 

Hab da vor Zeit einige Diskusionen bezüglich Hm und FC gehabt und wir sin uns einig geworden das es ab einer gewissen Stärke Hechten stand hält. 

Aber immer auf Beschädigung überprüft werden muss!! 

Das Material ist 0,70mm dick und wird zum Spinnfischen am Rhein auf Zander genutzt da besteht natürlich immer Hechtgefahr daher 0,70mm 

Wer es nicht testet kann es nicht beurteilen!!! 

LG Markus#h


----------



## Fun Fisher (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Zur Aufklährung:
> 
> Hab da vor Zeit einige Diskusionen bezüglich Hm und FC gehabt und wir sin uns einig geworden das es ab einer gewissen Stärke Hechten stand hält.
> 
> ...



Schon richtig, aber tust du das bei anderen Vorfachmaterialien nicht auch?! |rolleyes |supergri

Aber auf den Diskussionsausgang könnete ich mich auch einigen. Natürlich hält ein 0,20er Hardmono Vorfach keine Meterhecht (zumindest in der Regel).
Aber wie du es schon ganz richtig gesagt hast, ab einer bestimmten Dicke ist es meiner Meinung nach zu 99,5% hechtsicher.


----------



## Kark (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Worin liegt denn der Vorteil eines 0,70er Hardmono/FC Vorfachs gegenüber einem (je nach Hersteller) sehr dünnen 7-9kg Stahlvorfachs?



- der Vorteil der Sichtigkeit ist bei dieser Stärke mehr als hinfällig, da ein 0,70er Vorfach (egal aus welchem Material) definitiv sichtbar ist.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Leute!

Um dieses Thema nicht noch mehr mit der mittlerweile müßigen Hardmonodiskussion nicht weiter zu verwässern möchte ich Euch bitten ab jetzt diese Diskussion hier nicht weiter fort zu führen.

Dafür haben wir eigene Themen, die Suche bietet hier eine Fülle an Möglichkeiten.


----------



## e!k (14. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Kla darfste!#h
> 
> Bestellt hab ich den Kram bei "Raubfisch.com" (http://raubfisch.com/de/shop/bf4ac2...708-450b-ab94-9b4e471c84f9/productdetail.aspx)
> 
> ...



Ja vielen Dank für die Info  
Ich werde mal schaun, ob ich mir da welche bestelle. Vielleicht gibts dort ja auch noch andere interessante Sachen.


----------



## Sebastian.L (15. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mini Bestellung.

Den großen Blinker gab es als Zugabe #6.
Der Händler will bestimmt das ich auch mal etwas großes Fange.








So mal ohne Verpackungen,sehen recht nett aus.


----------



## Moerser83 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Sebastian.L schrieb:


> Mini Bestellung.
> 
> Den großen Blinker gab es als Zugabe #6.
> Der Händler will bestimmt das ich auch mal etwas großes Fange.
> ...


 

Haste bei Angelcenter Kassel bestellt?
Der Blinker kommt mir bekannt vor, hab den auch bekommen.


----------



## Bassey (15. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gebraucht, aber in absolut neuem Zustand (drillinge 1A!) für 18 Euro inkl. Versand in nem anderen Angelforum erstanden bei nem User :m

3 Suspender und ein Oberflächenkrachmacher, bin gespannt!


----------



## Sebastian.L (15. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Moerser83
Ja genau Angelcenter Kassel

So die Dinger erst mal nass gemacht. 

Der Chuppy Minnow 35, geht recht gut lässt sich extrem langsam führen(teils nur Rute nach oben,und der Schnur bogen gab ihm genug Speed).
Die Barsche sin wie wild drauf losgegangen.

Der Flat Fly 50 lässt sich schön Twitchen.Dreht und zuckt wie Wild.dafür fast 0 Aktion beim Einkurbeln.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Leider ist meine Shimano Antares BX 270MH gebrochen kurz vor meinem Urlaub :c
Dank Händler hab ich aber was neues, eine Shimano Aspius 270cm 28gr. Ist mindestens genausohart wie die Antares, hat einen etwas besseren Kork (vor allem nicht so klobig) und der Rollenhalter passt mir auch besser. Bei der Antares musste ich den RH bis zum Anschlag zudrehen damit er nicht rumklickert, wodurch der KDPS auf der Metallhülse unschön rumknirschte.

Die Dorsche können kommen, mit solchen Ruten praktiziert man echtes "light Pilken" :m  (Pilker mit 20-40gr).


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Gemini (16. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Warum in der K**kfarbe, Abu, warum?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Leider ist meine Shimano Antares BX 270MH gebrochen kurz vor meinem Urlaub :c
> Dank Händler hab ich aber was neues, eine Shimano Aspius 270cm 28gr. Ist mindestens genausohart wie die Antares, hat einen etwas besseren Kork (vor allem nicht so klobig) und der Rollenhalter passt mir auch besser. Bei der Antares musste ich den RH bis zum Anschlag zudrehen damit er nicht rumklickert, wodurch der KDPS auf der Metallhülse unschön rumknirschte.
> 
> Die Dorsche können kommen, mit solchen Ruten praktiziert man echtes "light Pilken" :m (Pilker mit 20-40gr).
> ...


 
Hey jochen,

kannst du mal einen kleine bericht schreiben, über die aspius wenn du sie auf dorsch gefischt hast. und was hast du für sie gezahlt??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Einen Bericht kann ich bestimmt schreiben... aber wird ein Weilchen dauern bis ich wieder auf Dorsch fische vom Boot oder Ufer. :c

@ Gemini:
Sei froh das es kein Leopardenmuster ist


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (17. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, endlich ist mein etwas verspätetes Schulabschlussgeschenk angekommen.
Bestehend aus:
Berlkey Urban Spirit 2,40m 15-40g
Shimano Stradic Ci4 2500 F
Spider Wire Ultracast Invisibraid 0,12mm
2 Rapala Clackin´Raps (Moss Black Shiner, Firetiger)
Lucky Craft Redemption Spinnerbait (American Shad)
und noch ein Illex Arnaud DD 100Sp in Chartreuse Shad


----------



## zanderzone (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Haste bei Angelcenter Kassel bestellt?
> Der Blinker kommt mir bekannt vor, hab den auch bekommen.



Die Snaps von Illex kannst Du vergessen! Habe mir da auch einen ganzen Schwung von bestellt, weil ich mir gedacht habe: Illex?!? Die können ja nicht schlecht sein!
Sind sie aber!! Die gehen einfach immer auf! Mehrere Gummis schon verloren!
Tue Dir selber den Gefallen und tausch die um!!


----------



## Sebastian.L (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ zanderzone

Die Snaps sind die kleinste Größe, bekomme die von Hand nicht mal auf bzw. zu, geht nur mit einer feinen Zange.Aber Danke für den Tip werde demnächst mal ein genaues Augenmerk drauf legen.






Mal Interesse halber, die ovalen Sprengringe ab oder dran lassen?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Snap ist noch nicht ganz geschlossen. Der "Verschlussbügel" muss das andere Stück umfassen und nicht das, wo er gerade eingehängt ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



christian36 schrieb:


> Der Snap ist noch nicht ganz geschlossen. Der "Verschlussbügel" muss das andere Stück umfassen und nicht das, wo er gerade eingehängt ist.



Richtig.

Und zu der anderen Frage.
Bei kleinen und kleinsten Köder würde ich den ovalen Sprengring entfernen weil jedes zusätzliche Gewicht vorn die Aktion stört und gerade Suspender aus dem Gleichgewicht bringt.
Aus schwimmenden Minis macht sowas (in Verbindung mit Snap) auch mal kopfüber-Sinker.


----------



## zanderzone (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So ist es!! Oben über den Bügel legen!!
Aber habe gerade nochmal geschaut! Du hast den Tiny Snap! Der sitzt bombensicher!! Ich habe mir den Figure Snap bestellt gehabt! Ne Farce!!

http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/sh...nfo=p5885_Illex-Figure-8-Snap-Inox-Gr--0.html


----------



## bafoangler (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



christian36 schrieb:


> Der Snap ist noch nicht ganz geschlossen. Der "Verschlussbügel" muss das andere Stück umfassen und nicht das, wo er gerade eingehängt ist.




Warum, ist doch kein Crosslock?

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&s...gc.r_pw.&fp=8974ec99ab5653e5&biw=1268&bih=605


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Warum, ist doch kein Crosslock?
> 
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi
> 
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&s...gc.r_pw.&fp=8974ec99ab5653e5&biw=1268&bih=605



Ups . . .:m

Hätt` ich jetzt aber auch gedacht.
Dann ist OK.#6|supergri|supergri


----------



## zanderzone (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tatsache!! Alles richtig gemacht ;-)
Verrückt!!


----------



## Sebastian.L (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe jetzt schon an mir gezweifelt|kopfkrat, hab Beruflich sehr viel mit Technik aller Art zu tun.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein Fehler. Ich hab das Ding mit denen verwechselt, die Jackson unter _STL1 Kunstköder Snap_ vertickt.


----------



## ehrwien (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

grad so einen und noch nen Blinker, etwas größer, golden, mit draufpoliertem Schuppenmusster und rotem Plättchen am Drilling, aber ohne jeglichen Hinweis auf die Marke...


----------



## bafoangler (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


Ich hab Snaps in dieser Form vor einigen Jahren zum Hechtfischen genommen, da sie damals eine sehr hohe Tragkraft selbst in kleinen Größen hatten.
Nehme ich aber nicht mehr, da sie aufgebissen werden können, wie die allermeisten Snaps leider...

Die einzigen, von denen ich überzeugt bin, dass sie nicht aufgehen, sind die Stay Lok Snaps. Die sind auch sehr teuer, aber ich finde es lohnt sich zumindest bei den Hardbaits/Swimbaits auf jeden Fall. Wenns beim Gufi-Jiggen viele Abrisse gibt ist ein Snap für 1€ natürlich bitter...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hatte mir bei *Jerbait.com Snaps* bestellt, eine Qualität direkt um sie in den Mülleimer zu hauen. Leider ist die gleiche Qualität an den Titanvorfächern verbaut, was mich zwei 46 Gramm Salmo Slider gekostet hat, die haben beim Werfen den Abflug gemacht. Kann nur vor dieser* Qualität warnen*.



Habe mir dann von Jacksen die STL 1 Snap + Swivel geholt, kann ich nur empfehlen, wenn man sie zerlegt, hat man noch einen guten Wirbel extra, meiner Meinung nach ein Top Produkt.

Bestellung von Jerkbait.com:

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*1x1 Titan Vorfach mit Duo Lok Snap 40 cm / 25 lbs*
Lieferzeit: 1-3 Tage_

Schrumpfschlauch:transparent_[/FONT]           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]tita25_dls_vf
_
t_v_55t_[/FONT]           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 2.80 EUR[/FONT]           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 8.40 EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Duo Lock Snap Gr. 1 / 9 kg / 10 St*
Lieferzeit: 1-3 Tage[/FONT]           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DLS_GR1
[/FONT]           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 2.00 EUR[/FONT]           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 2.00 EUR[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Duo Lock Snap Gr. 2 / 12 kg / 10 St*
Lieferzeit: 1-3 Tage[/FONT]           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DLS_GR2
[/FONT]           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 2.20 EUR[/FONT]           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 2.20 EUR[/FONT]​


----------



## bafoangler (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir bei *Jerbait.com Snaps* bestellt, eine Qualität direkt um sie in den Mülleimer zu hauen. Leider ist die gleiche Qualität an den Titanvorfächern verbaut, was mich zwei 46 Gramm Salmo Slider gekostet hat, die haben beim Werfen den Abflug gemacht. Kann nur vor dieser* Qualität warnen*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




|kopfkrat
Du kannst doch auch keine25lbs Vorfächer zum Jerken hernehmen....
Davon ab dass die Duolock nicht der Knaller sind, hatte auch schon den einen oder anderen Fischverlust damit, meine Vorfächer beim leichten Jerken sind 65lbs+100lbs Snap, zum schweren Jerken 100lbs+250lbs Snap. Die Kräfte die bei schwerem Gerät beim Wurf oder auch bei nem Backslash auftreten sind gewaltig, die Hechte störts nicht. Und die Stay Lok sind recht filigran für ihre Tragkraft. Ein 100lbs Einhänger ist kleiner als ein 40lbs Duolock.


----------



## volkerm (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute,

ich bitte um Erhellung.
Bin zwar kein Jerker, aber kann ja noch werden.
Die Schnur hält, sagen wir mal, 10kg.
Als Wirbel, Karabiner, oder wie das Zeug heute heisst, wähle ich 15 kg oder 30 lbs, und dann wäre das für mich i.O.
Und das würde ich auch von dem Zeug erwarten- fertig.
Wenn ich die Zahlen hier lese#c?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## bafoangler (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Beim Jerken kommt aus den o. g. Gründen etwas kräftigeres Gerät zum Einsatz als beim normalen Spinnen.
Wenn an der normalen Hechtrute ne 20lbs Schnur dran ist, nehme ich auch nur ein 12kg Stahlvorfach und einen 40lbs Snap.
Die Kräfte beim Werfen mit den steifen Jerkruten sind wesentlich höher als mit sich gut aufladenden längeren Spinnruten.
Beim Jerken wird die Schnur ohnehin kräftiger gewählt. 
Eine 40lbs Schnur ist bei mir Minimum. Eine dünnere ist doch gar nicht nötig.
Die Tragkraft der Snaps wird von mir absichtlich "überzogen" gewählt. Erst im Frühjahr hatte ich einen völlig aufgebogenen 80lbs Duolock, der Fisch war dann weg. Die Teile werden weich vom Öffnen und Schließen, nach einiger Zeit haben die mit Sicherheit nur noch die halbe Tragkraft.
Zudem, wenn ein Einhänger verkantet, ist er ebenfalls Ratz fatz hin. Und es geht vor allem auch um das Öffnen der Snaps im Drill oder beim Wurf. Die Spannkraft eines starken Einhängers zu überwinden ist sehr viel schwerer als bei einem schwachen. Ich hatte schon 20lbs Duolocks, die beim Werfen mit kleinen Gummis aufgegangen sind. Da holst du ein und das Ding ist offen. Wenn dann einer beißt...
Deshalb haben Profi Blinker diesen Spinnwirbel entwickelt, und manche schieben etwas Gummi über den Einhänger, damit der nicht verkanten kann.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja sorry den Abflug der Jerks hatte ich mit denen hier

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*1x1 Titan Vorfach mit Duo Lok Snap 40 cm / 35 lbs*
Lieferzeit: 1-3 Tage_

Schrumpfschlauch:transparent_[/FONT]           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]tita35_dls_vf
_
t_v_55t_[/FONT]           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 2.90 EUR[/FONT]           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 8.70 EUR[/FONT]​
diese Tragkraft habe ich aus einem Raubfischforum Thread, das heißt also ich brauche Schnur mit 65 lbs und der Rest sollte dann natürlich auch darauf ausgelegt sein?

Wenn du das schreibst bafoangler sehr interessant.


----------



## bafoangler (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

... ob du das BRAUCHST sei dahingestellt.
Ich sehe keinen Grund leichter zu fischen. Ich weiß ja nicht welche Jerke du hast, 50g Jerks sind jetzt nicht soooo die Welt, aber wie oben geschrieben sind die Anforderungen an die Kleinteile bei den Kurzen harten Ruten doch weitaus höher als bei langen federnden Spinnruten, vor allem die Spitzenlasten.

Die 35lbs Snaps sollten nocht aufbiegen, aber wenn du die schon ne weile eingesetzt hast lässt die Tragkraft rapide nach...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Beim Jerken kommt aus den o. g. Gründen etwas kräftigeres Gerät zum Einsatz als beim normalen Spinnen.
> Wenn an der normalen Hechtrute ne 20lbs Schnur dran ist, nehme ich auch nur ein 12kg Stahlvorfach und einen 40lbs Snap.
> Die Kräfte beim Werfen mit den steifen Jerkruten sind wesentlich höher als mit sich gut aufladenden längeren Spinnruten.
> Beim Jerken wird die Schnur ohnehin kräftiger gewählt.
> ...




Ich habe mir von Jackson die beiden 13,8 und 21,5 Farianten der Stl1 Snap und Swivel gekauft, wenn du den Vergleich in deinen Händen liegen hättest würdest du wissen was ich Qualitätsmäßig meine.

Die verwende ich nun schon mehrere Wochen intensivst, einen Hänger abzureissen ist nur sehr schwer möglich, und aufgegangen bzw. verbogen ist keiner von denen. Wenn ich weiter es fast nicht schaffe einen Hänger abzureissen sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit auf 65lbs hoch zugehen.

Wenn es sein muss schicke ich dir den Verbauten Snap vom Titanvorfach mit 35lbs und einen von den Jackson dann würdest du es auch erkennen.:q

Ich fische eigentlich ausschließlich im Moment diesen hier mit 46 Gramm, und ansonsten noch der 17cm Real Jerk der auch nicht schwerer ist.
*


*


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern Nachschub bei Stollenwerk in Plochingen geholt.
Leider haben die nur wenige Farben aber einen guten Preis, 8,95Euro


----------



## jkc (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, animiert von dem ganzen Einhänger-Gebrabel stell ich mal ein, was ich mir kürzlich gekauft habe.
War nämlich auch auf der suche nach nem bezahlbaren, sicheren Karabiner und 1€ für einen Staylock werde ich nicht bezahlen, da kauf ich ja lieber bei Teresa Lorkowski :q, bin dann beim PB-Ringlock fündig geworden und hab mal ein paar Euros darin investiert.

Größe ist xxx 3/0 (136kg), xxx 1/0 (106kg) und normal 1/0 (84kg). Bin mit den Teilen bisher zufrieden, wobei zunächst etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

In der Tat ist nicht die absolute Traggkraft allein entscheidend für die Qualität, sondern die Aufhebelsicherheit und Ermüdung spielen eine große Rolle.
Ist ein interessantes Thema, welches eigentlich einen eigenen Thread bräuchte...


Grüße JK


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mit den Teilen hast Du eine gute Wahl getroffen!


----------



## jkc (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zumindest die großen Größen hab ich auf Deine Empfehlung hin gekauft -Danke

Grüße JK


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mit den kleineren hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt, aber dann wieder verworfen, weil es eine ziemliche Popelei ist Wobbler einzuhängen :/


----------



## jkc (18. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hm, habe die "kleinen" seit anfang der Saison zum Jerken im Einsatz und da gehts bei den meisten Ködern nach kurzer Gewöhnung. 
Mit einem Sprengring in der Befestigungsöse des Köders find ich es aber sogar noch komplizierter, und wenn erst eine Tauchschaufel die Öse zu ein paar seiten abschirmt #q

Grüße JK


----------



## Breamhunter (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nochmal zu den Snaps. Die Duo-Locks Gehen in der Regel nicht durch die benutzten Gewichte in die Knie, sondern können sich unter ungünstigen Bedingungen aufhebeln. Dagegen soll Schrumpfschlauch helfen. Siehe hier.
Ich nutze meistens die Cross-Locks. Die werden wie oben schon geschrieben geteilt und Wirbel und Snap extra verwendet.


----------



## bafoangler (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Snaps. Die Duo-Locks Gehen in der Regel nicht durch die benutzten Gewichte in die Knie, sondern können sich unter ungünstigen Bedingungen aufhebeln. Dagegen soll Schrumpfschlauch helfen. Siehe hier.
> Ich nutze meistens die Cross-Locks. Die werden wie oben schon geschrieben geteilt und Wirbel und Snap extra verwendet.




Ich hatte das schonmal gepostet.
88lbs Duolock, 80g Jerke, 90er Hecht.Fisch weg (direkt am Boot), Ärger groß.

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/862/cimg3939k.jpg/

Schrumpfschlauch hat hier nicht geholfen.

Der Crosslock ist sicherer, muss aber öfter getauscht werden, da er meist beim Öffnen etwas nachgebogen werden muss, um weit genug offen zu sein, etwas einhängen zu können. Das ermüdet das Material sehr schnell.

Den Wirbel am oberen Ende des Vorfachs zu verwenden, versteht sich von selbst, ausgenommen bei großen Spinnern, da hab ich einen oben und einen unten.


----------



## jkc (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Leute,

da ich, wie oben schon geschrieben das Thema "Karabiner" für sehr interessant halte und damit für zu schade um hier im Thread unauffindbar unterzugehen, möchte ich anregen die Diskussion wenn, dann in einem anderen Thread weiterzuführen. 
Es existieren schon einige Threads dazu, ich würde jetzt einfach mal den hier vorschlagen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199839&highlight=Crosslock

Dank und Gruß JK

Edit: War mal so frei, und habe die letzten Beiträge im verlinkten Thread anghängt...


----------



## e30Birdy (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War mal wieder im angel laden.... bloss das fox rage shirt fehlt im bild..


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hat zwar nur indirekt was mit Angeln zu tun, aber egal: Spyderco Tri-Angle Sharpmaker. Dami hat die Panscherei mit den Wassersteinen ein Ende und ich kann endlich Klingen mit Wellenschliff, Recurve-Bogen, .. auf eine richtig böse Schärfe bringen. Das und das schafft mein Filiermesser jetzt und das kriegt mein Pohl Force problemlos hin (allerdings mit den optionalen Ultra Fine Steinen von Sharpmaker).
Byebye Wassersteine #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



christian36 schrieb:


> . . . Das  . . . .




Ui.|bigeyes

Scharfe Sache.#6

Trotzdem ist mir Haare schneiden mit Schere sicherer.:m


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kopfhaare werden bei mir mit 2mm an der Seite und 6mm "oben" geschnitten und Barthaare fallen dem Rasiermesser zum Opfer. Ist billiger und hat irgendwas von Crocodile Dundee wenn man sich am Wasser mit dem Klappmesser rasiert :>


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



christian36 schrieb:


> Kopfhaare werden bei mir mit 2mm an der Seite und 6mm "oben" geschnitten



So lang?#t|supergri

Die Crocodile Dundee Nummer hat was.#6:m


----------



## Hoscheck (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute,
Ich konnte gestern nicht wiederstehen:q


----------



## M4rius93 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hübesches Messer.

Was haste bezahlt wenn ich fragen darf?? sieht echt nett auch. #h


----------



## Hoscheck (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

hab 45 Euro dafür bezahlt.
Klinge ist maschinell gefertigt der Rest Handarbeit hab dabei zugesehen.
Ist irgendwas finnisches.

Gruss


----------



## LeineAngler93 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jo, sieht sehr nett aus. Nur die Lederscheide wird mit der Zeit dunkel und abgegrabbelt werden... Ist der Griff lackiert?


----------



## Mendez (20. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Frisch aus Estland eingetroffen:

2x Rapala Minnow Spoon 32g
1x Rapala Minnow Spoon 22g
1x Kuusamo Taimen Super 17g
1x Kuusamo Professor 26g

Werde mal mit den Spoons die Hechte aus den Krautfeldern scheuchen.

Da war ich noch bei meinem Händler, um etwas Stahl zu kaufen. War gerade beim Rausgehen an der Tür,da höre ich, wie sich zwei übers Vertikalangeln unterhalten.Ich denke, hallo!!! Das hast du noch nicht versucht. Also wieder rein und eine kleine Anfängercombo gekauft, bestehend aus:

Quantum Pro Tour Fireball 210 und einer süßen kleinen Mitchell 2000 Rolle.

Und die Woche wieder herrlich beendet :vik:

Servus


----------



## Fun Fisher (20. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern kam meine erste BC-Combo an. Liebe auf den ersten Blick.:l Abu Vendetta Cast 1,80m 5-25gr. Und Abu Revo SX.
Außerdem gab es noch einen Kescher von DAM.


----------



## Kark (20. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Optisch sieht die Combo sehr geil aus. Farblich auf jeden Fall abgestimmt. Viel spass damit!

:m


----------



## Fun Fisher (20. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Optisch sieht die Combo sehr geil aus. Farblich auf jeden Fall abgestimmt. Viel spass damit!
> 
> :m




Danke, werde ich haben, die Testwürde im Garten mit einem 8er Kopyto und 10gr Kopf waren schon recht passabel. Macht auf jeden Fall sehr viel Spaß...:vik:#6


----------



## e30Birdy (20. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Danke, werde ich haben, die Testwürde im Garten mit einem 8er Kopyto und 10gr Kopf waren schon recht passabel. Macht auf jeden Fall sehr viel Spaß...:vik:#6



Viel spass damit... ich fische kaum noch statio nach ich mir meine erste BC kombo zulegte.. naja jetzt habe ich ein paar davon


----------



## jens37 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo

schöne Combo wobei ich meine Vendetta schon das zweite mal eingeschickt habe, jedesmal war eine Einlage von einen Ring kaputt gegangen. Jetzt habe ich mir eine P&M Concept Street Fisching gegönnt.

Mfg Jens#h#h


----------



## e30Birdy (20. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jens37 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> schöne Combo wobei ich meine Vendetta schon das zweite mal eingeschickt habe, jedesmal war eine Einlage von einen Ring kaputt gegangen. Jetzt habe ich mir eine P&M Concept Street Fisching gegönnt.
> 
> Mfg Jens#h#h



ohh sag sowas nicht ich habe die jerke und die 3m cast rute.. naja vielleicht wird meine Jerke bald durch eine P&M erstetzt


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin!
Kennt jemand den Onlineshop Angelsport Melida und hat schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Wollte dort die Elite Spin 2-8g bestellen (für 50€), oder kennt jemand noch nen anderen Laden wo es sie womöglich günstiger gibt ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute noch im Angebot bei:
http://cgi.ebay.de/HIGH-END-MITCHEL...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item588eb5ce0e

|wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heute noch im Angebot bei:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/HIGH-END-MITCHEL...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item588eb5ce0e
> 
> |wavey:



Ist die irgendwie anders oder ziemlich genau das gleiche wie die "normale" Elite Spin? Weil ich kenn die nur in 2-8g

Aber danke für den link#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Es ist diese.#6
Ob nun 2-8 oder 3-8 ist sicher ein Druckfehler.:m

PS: Das steht Sonderaktion endet in 9 Stunden.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es ist diese.#6
> Ob nun 2-8 oder 3-8 ist sicher ein Druckfehler.:m
> 
> PS: Das steht Sonderaktion endet in 9 Stunden.



Ich glaub, da werd ich heute zuschlagen, muss nur noch warten bis mein Kumpel vom Barscheln zurück ist, ich selber habe keinen Ebay Account.

Nochmal danke für den Link!!!#6#h


----------



## M4rius93 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab meine Elite Spin auch von diesem Verkäufer. Ist ein Druckfehler, kann den verkäufer aber sonnst empfelen. Schnelle Lieferung und einwandgreier Artikel.

Viel spaß mit dem Stock!!! Ist echt Klasse!!!


----------



## KawangA (22. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

moin moin,
da ich schon eine fireblood habe und ich mit der mehr als zufrieden bin, musste noch eine her.

heute hat der poatmann 2 mal geklingelt ! :vik: *freuhüpf*


gruß


----------



## allroundangler96 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also meine elite spin hab ich beim schirmer für 34,99 bekommen.


----------



## siloaffe (23. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey Mädels#h 

Gestern sind endlich meine Jig-Bleigussform und Jighaken gekommen:vik: 

Es ist eine Footballjigform für Jig`s in:7,5-10-15-20-28Gram die  Haken sind 3/0 + 4/0 wie angegeben ab 15gr passen aber auch 5/0 evtl sogar 6/0 muss ich mal testen.... 

Natürlich hab ich direkt mal nen Schwung gemacht!!!!:m

LG Markus|wavey:


----------



## Schlebusch (23. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So heute kamen endlich meine 2 Taktik Dog Wobbler von HART an.
Machen auf dem ersten Blick einen sehr guten Eindruck!!
Freu mich schon drauf sie auszuprobieren |supergri


----------



## h3nn3 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Einfach ein Traum von Rolle, anders kann man das nicht sagen! 
Viel Erfolg damit 



KawangA schrieb:


> moin moin,
> da ich schon eine fireblood habe und ich mit der mehr als zufrieden bin, musste noch eine her.
> 
> heute hat der poatmann 2 mal geklingelt ! :vik: *freuhüpf*
> ...


----------



## e!k (23. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



KawangA schrieb:


> moin moin,
> da ich schon eine fireblood habe und ich mit der mehr als zufrieden bin, musste noch eine her.
> 
> heute hat der poatmann 2 mal geklingelt ! :vik: *freuhüpf*
> ...




Da kann ich mich h3nn3 nur anschliessen. 
Aber meine Frage....wo hast die Ersatzspulen her ?  
Ich fische nämlich auch eine 2500er Fireblood brauch auchnoch eine Spule.  
Vllt. kannste mir ja eine PN schicken  

Gruß Jan


----------



## jkc (23. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, gerade mal im Aldi gewesen und etwas eingekauft.:q

Hab vorerst mal drei Stück mitgenommen, für je 5€.

Grüße JK


----------



## h3nn3 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Inklusive der Gummis nehme ich an?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen!

So, heute habe ich meinen UL bzw L-Stecken, die Mitchell Elite Spin 2-8g entgegengenommen#6
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man für 30-40€ echt so einen Top-Stecken bekommen kann, und das sage ich obwohl ich sie erst seit ner halben Stunde hier stehen habe. Verarbeitung Top, sieht schick aus, der Griff ist Top, und mit ner 1000er Red Arc liegt die perfekt in meiner Hand. Einziges Manko der Combo: Sie ist farblich nicht ganz abgestimmt  Aber stört mich weiter nicht
(Sorry für die etwas bescheidenen Bilder, aber in der Schnelle sind die nicht besser geworden)










Hoffentlich kann ich sie am WE gleich einweihen#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fein.#6

Haste noch eine aus dem Sonderangebot bekommen?


----------



## Zander Janky (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

einfach toll #6


----------



## FangeNichts5 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fein.#6
> 
> Haste noch eine aus dem Sonderangebot bekommen?



Jap#6 Nochmal besten Dank für den Tipp#6#6

Ich bin echt gespannt wann es damit zum ersten mal ans wasser geht, hoffentlich schon kommendes WE


----------



## Hennessy86 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@jkc: sind die Aldiboxen Weichmacherresistent?


----------



## bafoangler (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich lagere seit bestimmt 4 oder 5 Jahren alle möglichen Gummis in den Teilen. Kein Problem. Nur der "Verschluss" gibt irgendwann auf und man muss sie zum Transport zusätzlich sichern, sonst landet alles im schlimmsten Fall in der Steinpackung oder im Wasser. 
Aber man nimmt die Teile ja eh nur mit wenns mit dem Boot losgeht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Aldi Dinger sind gut und resistent, hab auch ein paar davon 

Allgemein kann man sagen, alle Boxen mit dem Zeichen "PP" sollten weichmacherresistent sein.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polypropylen


----------



## Banani111 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir mal heute eine neue Rolle für meine neue Spinn-Ausrüstung gekauft.
Bin sehr zufrieden,eine wunderschöne neue Rolle 

Meine Shimano Symetre 3000FJ

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/7764/img20110824001.jpg

Gleich mit 0,14mm Spiderwire Stealth Code Red bespult super Preis, geile Role


----------



## ...brummel... (24. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

und ne gute schnur#6


----------



## grumic81 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

so hier meine neue #6

Shimano Yasei Speed jigging (Länge 215 cm / - 28 g)
Rolle Shimano Aspire Fa 2500
Schnur Power Pro weiss


----------



## Kotzi (28. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Uhhhhh , die Boxen gabs wieder beim Aldi.....
Ich hoffe ich krieg nächste Woche noch welche, meine 2 Stück reichen schon lange nicht mehr und zum zu Hause "hältern" sind die Top.
Umpacken tu ich eh immer wenns ans Wasser geht in kleinere Boxen die in den Rucksack passen.


----------



## Schlebusch (31. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier ein Nachtrag von gestern.
Diese Woche kommt aber noch ein bisschen was hinzu.

ILLEX T-Shirt
Blinker (war ein Geschenk)
Fox RAGE - Unhooking Pliers - Big Fish
Rapala Sling Bag
ILLEX - Arnaud 110 F HL Strip Blue Gill
ILLEX - Squad Minnow 80 SP Mat Tiger
ILLEX - Squad Minnow 80 SP Ghost Wakasagi
ILLEX - SK Pop Grande HL Agressiv Bass


----------



## KawangA (31. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hi LEV,
das sling bag habe ich auch, ist für meine meinung eine gut investion ! für die größe hast du echt viel stauraum zum unterbringen deiner köder und div. andere kleine sachen wie FC oder kleine boxen.
was mich interessieren würde was du für das bag bezahlt hast. gerne per pm.

gruß

kawanga


----------



## Schlebusch (31. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo KawangA,
die ersten Eindrücke sind auch echt positiv!!
Habe lange nach so etwas gesucht und mich Informiert. Bin dann irgendwann auf die Tasche gestoßen und habe nur gutes über sie gelesen deswegen habe ich auch zugegriffen.
Ich hatte bis jetzt immer die http://www.piscatus.de/ANGEL-RUTENTASCHEN/Zubehoertaschen/TEAM-CORMORAN-Koedertasche::3091.html im Gebrauch die auch echt super ist aber auf Dauer lästig und zu schwer da ich sowieso nicht so viele Köder und Zubehör am Wasser brauche für ein paar Stündchen.
Wenn ich irgendwo länger mal weg bin ist die jedoch Super!!
Mal schaun wie die Rapala Tasche sich wirklich macht beim ersten Einsatz am Wasser bin echt gespannt!!
Habe für die Tasche 49,95 Euro bezahlt


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (31. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Super praktisch finde ich auch diese Spiralfeder mit Karabiner dran, sodass man kleinere Kescher super einklinken und bei Bedarf benutzen kann. Zudem hat man beim Kraxeln am Wasser immer alle Hände frei und im Wasser mit der Wathose immer alle Köder bei sich.


----------



## Schlebusch (1. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So hier ist der letzte Rest :q

ILLEX Squad Minnow 80 - Ablette
ILLEX SK Pop Grande -  Ayu Head
ILLEX Arnaud 110F - Shine Katana
ILLEX Arnaud 110F - Bone


----------



## Mr. B (1. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neues Spielzeug!!! :l


----------



## carphunter1678 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neuen Karpfen und Hecht Kescher.
Trend C6 Landingnet 42 zoll plus Chub Net float.
Wird morgen beim Feedern eingeweiht...


----------



## Eisbär14 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Mr B
Meine Herren Boris, willst du die Kombo mit größern Hechte zerlegen


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mr. B schrieb:


> Neues Spielzeug!!! :l




Die Rute ist absolut genial für das bisschen Geld.
Hab ich auch 

Ist das die in 1,80m?


----------



## Mr. B (1. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> @ Mr B
> Meine Herren Boris, willst du die Kombo mit größern Hechte zerlegen


 
Moin Eisbär, 

nee die wird zum Barsche ärgern genommen. Zur Zeit geht es hier bei uns ganz gut mit den Barschen! Und "normale" Hechte schafft die Kombo auch ohne Probleme! :q

Gruß aus Baabe


----------



## Mr. B (1. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Die Rute ist absolut genial für das bisschen Geld.
> Hab ich auch
> 
> Ist das die in 1,80m?


 
Jepp, das ist die in 1,80! Feines Stöckchen! Zusammen mit der "Core" eine schöne Kombo!


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mr. B schrieb:


> Jepp, das ist die in 1,80! Feines Stöckchen! Zusammen mit der "Core" eine schöne Kombo!




Bei mir ist es "nur" eine Revo SX und das macht schon Spaß...

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Kombo und viel Spaß damit


----------



## Mr. B (1. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es "nur" eine Revo SX und das macht schon Spaß...
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Kombo und viel Spaß damit


 
Ja ich hatte auch erst die Revo SX dran. Musste sie aber umtauschen. Und der Händler konnte mir "leider" gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis "nur" die Core anbieten. Da habe ich nicht nein gesagt. Habe die Rolle für einen sensationellen Preis bekommen. Morgen gehts auf´s Wasser!!! :q


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mr. B schrieb:


> Ja ich hatte auch erst die Revo SX dran. Musste sie aber umtauschen. Und der Händler konnte mir "leider" gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis "nur" die Core anbieten. Da habe ich nicht nein gesagt. Habe die Rolle für einen sensationellen Preis bekommen. Morgen gehts auf´s Wasser!!! :q




Du Glückspilz, Du#6

PS: Wünsche dir viel Petri Heil morgen auf'm Wasser damit.


----------



## Mr. B (1. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Du Glückspilz, Du#6
> 
> PS: Wünsche dir viel Petri Heil morgen auf'm Wasser damit.


 
Ja danke! Freue mich schon total drauf! Schon verrückt. Man fühlt sich wirklich wie ein kleines Kind, mit neuem Spielzeug! Ich hoffe ich kann schlafen.


----------



## Eisbär14 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na denn viel Spass, werde am Samstag mal wieder aufs Wasser und mal die üblichen Stellen abklappern.Hab mir gerade ne 3500 er Daiwa Caldia geleistet um sie an einer Abu Fantasista zu präsentieren


----------



## Mr. B (1. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja dann, Dir auch viel Spaß!! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald mal wieder am Wasser!


----------



## Birnfried188 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So. Ich war dann auch mal wieder einkaufen.


----------



## Nessi_1 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...heute kam folgende Lieferung. Ich freu mich. Bin dann mal am Wasser...

Petri, Nessi.


----------



## Norweger2000 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Nessi_1  Dann berichte bitte mal wie die Rute ist. Habe den grösseren Bruder davon und die kleine Interessiert mich auch noch sehr....

Gruss Matthias


----------



## Michael_05er (6. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hatte ja gerade festgestellt, wie einfach das mit den Wobblern über ilovehardbait geht, aber dann hab ich die neuen Taipan-Modelle beim Bode gesehen...


----------



## Axtwerfer (6. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie tief laufenden die Tiefläufer ?
Preis ist auch interessant !


----------



## Nessi_1 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Norweger2000 schrieb:


> @ Nessi_1  Dann berichte bitte mal wie die Rute ist. Habe den grösseren Bruder davon und die kleine Interessiert mich auch noch sehr....
> 
> Gruss Matthias



...jo. Werde die Tage mal ein Feedback geben. Ersteindruck: prima!

MfG, Caye.


----------



## Michael_05er (7. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Wie tief laufenden die Tiefläufer ?
> Preis ist auch interessant !


Schau mal hier: http://angelgeraete-bode.de/index.php?page=product&info=27700, das ist der "große"Tiefläufer, hier die kleinen: http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/index.php?page=product&info=27698. Praktische Erfahrung zu den Lauftiefen habe ich nicht, nimm also mal die Angaben auf der Webseite als Richtlinien.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Katteker (8. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin.

Das Ergebnis von "nur mal gucken":

Spro Powercatcher 
FZ Baby Boomer
Balzer Shirasu Hydro Pop 70 SF
Gummi-Aal 20cm, keine Ahnung wie der heißt. Sollen wohl neu sein. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit den Teilen? Hab jetzt mal nen Jig und nen kleinen Drilling montiert. Mal schauen.


----------



## Downbeat (8. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also zu dem Hydro Pop und dem Aal hätte ich gern ein kleines Review wenn du die gefischt hast, wenn`s geht.


----------



## Katteker (8. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Also zu dem Hydro Pop und dem Aal hätte ich gern ein kleines Review wenn du die gefischt hast, wenn`s geht.



Klar, werd mich melden. Kann aber nochn paar Tage dauern bei dem Sauwetter...


----------



## TioZ (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nen bisschen was für den Hecht, bisschen was fürn Barsch und zum Basteln ist auch was dabei..

MfG

TioZ


----------



## FangeNichts5 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> Nen bisschen was für den Hecht, bisschen was fürn Barsch und zum Basteln ist auch was dabei..
> 
> MfG
> 
> TioZ




Nett Nett:m

Wann baust du denn ne Hardbaitwand in deinen Wagen ein?|rolleyes


----------



## pfefferladen (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sportex Kev Spin 2704


----------



## pfefferladen (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Savage Gear Bushwacker 15-50gr.

Modifiziert mit Gewicht für eine "gute Balance".


----------



## pfefferladen (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gamakatsu Zexxer B63MH mit einer Abu Premier


----------



## angler1996 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lotto / Erbschaft?:m


----------



## pfefferladen (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nö   die ganze Shimano-******* verkauft.


----------



## TioZ (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schicken Krams haste Dir da zugelegt.. und damit Du endgültig nen Strich unter die Shimano-Ära zu ziehen kannst, werd ich Dir den Aspire-Ramsch auch noch abnehmen.. 

Meine Übernahme-Offerte liegt bei nem Hunderter und mein Versprechen, sie ihrer gerechten Strafe zuzuführen |supergri

MfG

TioZ


----------



## TioZ (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Nett Nett:m
> 
> Wann baust du denn ne Hardbaitwand in deinen Wagen ein?|rolleyes



Ist in Arbeit.. aber ich hab momentan weder Zeit noch Nerven für die Fummelei. 

Wenn das Wasser wieder hart wird, schaff ich es hoffentlich mal die Kiste fertig zu machen, jetzt laufen aber die Vorbereitungen auf die Boddensaison.. da bleibt die Handkreissäge im Schrank 

MfG

TioZ


----------



## pfefferladen (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> Schicken Krams haste Dir da zugelegt.. und damit Du endgültig nen Strich unter die Shimano-Ära zu ziehen kannst, werd ich Dir den Aspire-Ramsch auch noch abnehmen..
> 
> Meine Übernahme-Offerte liegt bei nem Hunderter und mein Versprechen, sie ihrer gerechten Strafe zuzuführen |supergri
> 
> ...



hehe...netter Versuch.

Aspire ist noch aus der "guten Zeit" und wird noch sehr lange ihren Dienst verrichten.


----------



## TioZ (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das is doch zum Heulen.. ich WILL ne zweite ASPIRE HABEN!!!!!! #q

MfG

TioZ


----------



## pfefferladen (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> Das is doch zum Heulen.. ich WILL ne zweite ASPIRE HABEN!!!!!! #q
> 
> MfG
> 
> TioZ




Welche suchst denn ?


----------



## TioZ (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die 4000er.. die kleinen sind ja noch zu haben aber an die große Schwerster kommt man einfach nicht ran.. is wie im wahren Leben 

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Stichlingjoschi (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey TioZ,

mach dir nichts draus, ich suche auch schon länger nach einer Aspire 4000er .....:k

Aber entweder haben die "Gebrauchten" einen recht hohen Preis und eine neue bekommt man auch nicht zum "Schnupperpreis" :c

Wollen wir mal abwarten bis nächsten Monat die Rollen der 2012er Saison den Markt erobern. Dann wird es sicher das ein oder andere Schnäppchen geben #h

Grüße vom joschi


----------



## TioZ (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Kohle is mir fast Lachs aber nach der Enttäuschung mit der TwinPower kommt mir kein neues Modell mehr an die Rute. 

Wieso baut man solche Rollen nicht einfach weiter.. die Entwicklungskosten sind allemal wieder eingespielt, Marketing ist überflüssig.. dann kann doch das "Geld verdienen" losgehen.

Die Welt ist schlecht!

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Stichlingjoschi (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also die Twin Power soll doch recht gut sein, hab ich mir sagen lassen. Ist mit sicherheit nur eine ausnahme bei dir ...

Ist doch klar, das man solche Rollen nur kurze Zeit baut, denn wenn du Rollen kaufst, die selten bis garnicht kaputt zu kriegen sind, wie soll dann die Firma neue Rollen an den Man bzw. Angler bringen ??
Ist doch mit allen Dingen so. |kopfkrat

Ich habe mir die Rarenium gekauft. Ok, die kannst du nicht mit der Aspire vergleichen, aber ich spare erstmal und wenn ich an eine Aspire oder Fireblood herankomme, schlage ich zu.

Oder ich kaufe mir eine Stella oder eine von den "guten" Daiwa´s :l

Grüße

joschi


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Leute!

Bitte besinnt Euch wieder auf das Topic und nutzt 
die anderen laufenden Themen für diese Diskussionen.

Hier geht es darum seine Shoppingergebnisse zu zeigen #h


----------



## TioZ (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also.. zurück zum Thema 

Heut kam das letzte von 3 Paketen.. jetzt ist erstmal Schluss. Das nächste mal Angelkram gibts erst wieder im Juni 2012,  wenns in Richtung Nordkapp geht.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## zanderzone (13. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Viel Spass mit der Aspire 4000!!
Fragt doch einfach mich ;-)

http://www.angel-haake.com/41710.html


----------



## TioZ (13. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Aspire FA, sie zählt zu den modernsten Shimano Rollen als Vorlage diente die Stella.
> 
> Erhältlich in den den Größen:
> 
> ...



.. oder hab ich was übersehen?



MfG

TioZ


----------



## Michael_05er (13. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> .. oder hab ich was übersehen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab mich auch gewundert, hier steht auch noch die 4000er: http://www.angel-haake.com/57906.html
#c#c


----------



## Breamhunter (13. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> Heut kam das letzte von 3 Paketen..



Das sind genau die richtigen (unsere) Bodden-Shaker #6
Aber welche Jig-Haken sind denn das ?
Unter 18/21 gr. haben wir meist kein Bein an die Erde bekommen #c


----------



## zanderzone (13. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Unter Rollen steht noch die 4000er!!!

Würd einfach mal anrufen!!


----------



## TioZ (13. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gamakatsu Jigkopf Xtra Strong 8/0 und 12/0 in 25 und 20 Gramm..

30 und 35 Gramm hab ich noch.. damit sollte ich allemal über den Winter kommen.

Die Shaker sind wirklich ne Bank.. schade das bei 15 cm Schluss ist. 

Diese mal war "nur aufmunitionieren" angesagt. Der Meldebestand war erreicht 

MfG

TioZ


----------



## TioZ (13. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Unter Rollen steht noch die 4000er!!!
> 
> Würd einfach mal anrufen!!



Hab ich gerade getan.. alle weg 

MfG

TioZ


----------



## zanderzone (13. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schade!! Ein Versuch war es jedenfalls wert!!


----------



## pfefferladen (13. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade getan.. alle weg
> 
> MfG
> 
> TioZ



Die 2500er auch ?


----------



## TioZ (13. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Die 2500er auch ?



Ne, die Lütte is noch zu haben.

MfG

Tioz


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neuer Einkauf :l


----------



## KawangA (15. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

moin moin,
endlich ist die heiß erwartete post angekommen mit neuen futtersticks für die fische.


----------



## u-see fischer (15. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



KawangA schrieb:


> moin moin,
> endlich ist die heiß erwartete post angekommen mit neuen futtersticks für die fische.



Darf ich mal fragen, kommen die aus USA? Wenn ja, wie lang war die Lieferzeit.

PS. Wie sieht denn eigenlich deine Tischplatte aus#c


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> PS. Wie sieht denn eigenlich deine Tischplatte aus#c



|supergri|supergri

Bestimmt Koteletts drauf geklopft.#6


----------



## KawangA (15. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@u-see fischer ja die sind aus den usa und es hat 9 tage gedauert bis ich sie hatte.
zum thema tischplatte. das ist der katzen schlaftisch. besser sie schlagen ihre krallen in einen alten tisch als in die gute schrankwand oder polstermöbel und ja auch der kratzbaum wird benutzt |supergri.

gruß kawanga


----------



## Bobster (15. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

....auf den LC-Wander, mittlerweile habe ich 5 Stück #q
habe ich noch nicht eine "Töle" gefangen #c

...irgendwie stehe ich mit dem Ding auf Kriegsfuß.:r

...hat noch jemand 'nen Trick zur Führung parat ?


----------



## bafoangler (16. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> Gamakatsu Jigkopf Xtra Strong 8/0 und 12/0 in 25 und 20 Gramm..
> 
> 30 und 35 Gramm hab ich noch.. damit sollte ich allemal über den Winter kommen.



Moin.

Wo hast du die Jigs gekauft, wenn man fragen darf?
Ich hatte mal welche bei ebay geschossen, allerdings in 50g und somit nur was für richtig tiefes Wasser und eben Gummis ab 30cm...

LG


----------



## e!k (16. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist zwar schon 2 Wochen her, aber es wurde wieder bestellt


----------



## Tillamook (16. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






... und ich bin begeistert!


----------



## TioZ (16. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Wo hast du die Jigs gekauft, wenn man fragen darf?
> Ich hatte mal welche bei ebay geschossen, allerdings in 50g und somit nur was für richtig tiefes Wasser und eben Gummis ab 30cm...
> ...



koederwahnsinn.de .. auch wenns jetzt nen bisschen nach Schleichwerbung klingt.. sehr nett, äußerst kompetent und zügiger Versand.

Ich mag den Laden

MfG

TioZ


----------



## e!k (16. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> koederwahnsinn.de .. auch wenns jetzt nen bisschen nach Schleichwerbung klingt.. sehr nett, äußerst kompetent und zügiger Versand.
> 
> Ich mag den Laden
> 
> ...




Finde ich aber auch  davon mal ganz ab ^^ Ich hab da auch bestellt.


----------



## Scorpion85 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fin S Shads und ein paar Shaker! Jeweils in 3,25" und ne Menge Jigköpfe zum reserve haben ! Mit welchen Haken würdet ihr mir die Fin S empfehlen Offset Haken? Wenn ja welche Größe? 



LG
Chris


----------



## bafoangler (21. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> koederwahnsinn.de .. auch wenns jetzt nen bisschen nach Schleichwerbung klingt.. sehr nett, äußerst kompetent und zügiger Versand.
> 
> Ich mag den Laden
> 
> ...



Danke Dir!
Hatte ganz vergessen hier nochmal reinzuschaun.

2,50€ für nen Jighead sind aber auch echt gesalzen...
In der Bucht hatte ich damals 1,25€ pro Stück gezahlt, an die 2€ würd ich noch mitmachen. 
Im hängerfreien Wasser lasse ich mir das gefallen, aber sonst geht das in Verbindung mit XtraSoft Nature und Stingern gleich mal richtig ins Geld... Da kostet ein Abriss gleich mal über 10€. 
Aber zum Hechteln hab ich bisher auch nix besseres gefunden.
Lustig auch wie klein die Teile ausfallen. Die 12/0er sind kaum größer als 7/0er Owner. 
Die silbernen 5/0er Gamakatsu hab ich zum Barsch- und Zanderfischen, die passen schon zu nem 10er Gummi.

Greez


----------



## TioZ (22. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bafoangler schrieb:


> 2,50€ für nen Jighead sind aber auch echt gesalzen...
> 
> Greez



Jepp, nen Schnappchen ist das nicht aber auf den Bodden hat man auch kaum Verluste und etliche Shops durchschauen um nen  10er zu sparen ist auch nicht mein Ding.. die Zeit verbring ich lieber am Wasser 

Hab übrigens auch noch mal zugeschlagen. Nu is Schluss bis nächste Jahr, dann brauch ich ne Erstausrüstung für Norwegen 

Die Seagate wird der neue Sparringspartner für die Monster XH. Ich hoffe sie hält was sie verspricht.
Nen Leichtgewicht ist sie nicht, passt aber ganz gut zur Rute. Der erste Eindruck ist auch ok, vom Wickelbild und der "Laufkultur" nicht zu vergleichen mit der Aspire aber die Bremse setzt schon mal Maßstäbe. Wenn ich sie komplett zudrehe, bekomme ich die Spule nicht mal mehr mit der Hand gedreht.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## ayron (23. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs gestern ne Shimano Fore Master AX Jiggin-/Jerk 

Länge: 180m
WG: 7-30g
Einteiler

Preis im Internet 70-80€ + Versand

Mein Schnapper: 35€:vik:

Die Rute ist bereits Probe Gefischt, zwar noch nicht mit der Richtigen Schnur, aber sie sollte auch ihre 80€ wert sein#6


----------



## Toerke (23. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs:

- MItchell Mag Pro Spin 792 H
2,37 m 15-50 g

- SPro Rec Arc 10300

- diverse Kleinteile (Spiderwire, Wobbler, etc..)


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (23. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ooohoohhh Schatzi das ist nicht wieder irgendwas, sondern ein Teil das die Welt dringend braucht , ehrlich auch wenn es nicht von Zaalando.de ist . Muss ich halt meine Klappe halten wenn sie neue Handtaschen, Schuhen etc. anschleift:q.


----------



## Fun Fisher (23. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schick! 
Und die zugehörigen 100.000 Kilometer Schnur gab's dann auch gleich dazu?


----------



## Scorpion85 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Danke Dir!
> Hatte ganz vergessen hier nochmal reinzuschaun.
> 
> 2,50€ für nen Jighead sind aber auch echt gesalzen...
> ...



Finde ich auch mehr als gesalzen! Habe für meine Jigs von VMC im 10er Pack 3,50€ gezahlt! Und die Größe die ihr aufgezählt habt, gibts im 10er Pack für 5,95€ allerdings auch von VMC! Kp ob das für euch ein Grund zum nich kaufen ist! 

LG
Chris


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (23. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Sehr schick!
> Und die zugehörigen 100.000 Kilometer Schnur gab's dann auch gleich dazu?




Die hat man doch im Keller. 
Habe die Maschine für einen guten Preis gekauft, gebraucht.
Kumpels haben sich bei meiner Kaufidee gleich bereit erklärt einen Heiermann, wenn sie kommen, jeweils in die Stromkasse zu hauen. Da passt dass dann scho.

Viele haben doch das Problem mit den gekauften Schnüren, wie bekomme ich sie am besten auf die Rolle, oder? Da ist dann ein Heiermann nicht zu viel und es "rechnet" sich für alle. Und einen Wertverlust hat die Maschine kaum.


----------



## Erdmännchen (24. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, meine Freundin hat mich heute in einen Schmuck- und Perlenladen reingeschleift, da musste ich dann auch mal was ausprobieren, je nachdem, wie das hier läuft, gehe ich vlt in Zukunft sogar freiwillig hin 

Bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich nicht nur nen Einzelhaken ranmache und inwiefern die Perle Sinn macht (soll ein wenig Klackern).


----------



## ActiV (25. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> So, meine Freundin hat mich heute in einen Schmuck- und Perlenladen reingeschleift, da musste ich dann auch mal was ausprobieren, je nachdem, wie das hier läuft, gehe ich vlt in Zukunft sogar freiwillig hin
> 
> Bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich nicht nur nen Einzelhaken ranmache und inwiefern die Perle Sinn macht (soll ein wenig Klackern).




Bist du dir sicher, dass dein "Schmuckstein" oder was auch immer den Reflex auslösen soll stabil genug ist, um auch mal 'ne Steinpackung zu vertragen? Wenn er mitten im Drill bricht, wirst du dich gewaltig ärgern... Der Fisch übrigens auch, denn er wird fortan mit 'nem schicken Piercing samt Schmuck rumflitzen...


----------



## Erdmännchen (25. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ActiV schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass dein "Schmuckstein" oder was auch immer den Reflex auslösen soll stabil genug ist, um auch mal 'ne Steinpackung zu vertragen? Wenn er mitten im Drill bricht, wirst du dich gewaltig ärgern... Der Fisch übrigens auch, denn er wird fortan mit 'nem schicken Piercing samt Schmuck rumflitzen...



Dahingehend bereits getestet, Schläge mit dem Hammer hält das Teil problemlos aus, bewegt sich auch sehr gut durchs Wasser, läuft eigentlich wie ein klassischer Blinker.
Donnerstag will ich ihn dann mal bei Fischen ausprobieren (bisher nur ein kleiner Teich ohne Fische zum Testen des Laufes), hoffentlich erfolgreich


----------



## Uwe1987 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

postbote brachte neues spielzeug...


----------



## wallerwoller (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab in einem kleinen laden noch ne gute alte Stradic "FB" gesehen....da konnte ich nicht anders...noch mit dem bewährte kaltgeschmiedetem getriebe:l


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tackleäffchen auf der Schulter murmelte was von kaufen|supergri


----------



## welsfaenger (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Spule zu voll, wirst am Anfang viele Meter wegen Tüddel verlieren .


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das Gute daran ist, dass man so automatisch die maximale Spulenfüllmenge findet.:m

Aber schicke Kombo.#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nee ihr beiden..pustefix.Hatte auch erst die Sorge aber bisher gab es null Probleme.Versteh wer will.


----------



## welsfaenger (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann hast du einen guten führungsstil


----------



## don rhabano (27. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ruhrfischer
Ist ne nette Einsteigercombo zum Barscheln! Fische fenau das. trotz Rocke auch noch für T-Rig .

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir da auch mal was nettes gegönnt.


----------



## Kark (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Coole Rollen!
Mal ne Frage so nebenbei....hast du schon mal eine Rolle/Rute länger wie 6 Monate gefischt?


----------



## h3nn3 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich würde mal so am Rande erwähnt nicht sagen, dass die Spule zu voll ist!! Habe sowohl TP als auch Aspire randvoll bespult, ähnlich wie bei Ruhrfischer!! Noch keine einzige Perücke oder dergleichen gehabt... Und ich fische die TP schon über nen halbes Jahr! Einzige Nebenwirkung: Ich komme um einiges weiter raus als mit halbleerer Spule! 
LG


----------



## er2de2 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir da auch mal was nettes gegönnt.




Leck mich FETT!!!!! Wie geil ist das denn! #6
Wirklich zwei sehr schöne Rollen und vor allem von der richtigen Fa.


----------



## Schlebusch (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War in den letzten Tagen auch noch etwas einkaufen |supergri

- Neue Posen
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/833/20110929210515.jpg/
- Haken
- Knotenlosverbinder
- Stahlvorfächer
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/163/20110929210612.jpg/
- Schlüsselkasten |supergri
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/10/20110929210746.jpg/
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/13/20110929210805.jpg/
- Fox Rage Landehandschuhe
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/838/20110929210718.jpg/
- Paar Mepps Spinner
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/836/20110929210400.jpg/
- Shimano Stradic CI4 2500F
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/6/20110929210915.jpg/
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/835/20110929210924.jpg/
- Abu Garcia Vendetta 803 ML
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/29/201109292127491.jpg/



Warte jetzt nur noch auf meine Power Pro die nächste Woche kommen müsste.
Musste die Bilder leider per *ih hochladen da das mit den Anhänge verwalten hier irgendwie nicht funktioniert hat ;+


----------



## hechtangler2911 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kark,
ich bin halt immer auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Angelgerät,
habe es bisher nur noch nicht gefunden,grins.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich kann nur sagen eine wirklich tolle Rolle,für mich sogar besser wie Stella,und mit der Shimano Yasei Aspire eine super Kombo.
Werde mir aber die Tage noch die neue Shimano Lesath BX anschauen.|uhoh:#d#6


----------



## Fred1987 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*









Hallo Leute,

wollte paar neue Kunstköder fürs Hechtangeln besorgen.

Bin mir nur nicht so sicher bei der Größe. Die beiden abgebildeten Köder sind 9cm bzw 8cm lang. Meint ihr dass die evtl zu klein sind?


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

passt schon 8-15 cm ist eine gute Größe, nur vergiss beim SPRO nicht einen sinkenden zu kaufen, gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit


----------



## Fred1987 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke für den Tipp ;-)


----------



## hechtangler2911 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist aber kein Spro,sondern ein DAM.


----------



## e!k (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So und nach laaaaaaangem suchen habe ich noch eine der letzten ihrer Art auftreiben können 

Jetzt muss ich nichtmehr die Rollen zwischen den verschiedenen Ruten umschrauben


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

aaah, will auch! :vik:

Ist das die 4000er? Der Blitz hat die erste Ziffer so blöd getroffen...

Ich bin mächtig mit mir am rangeln ob ich mir noch eine 2500er Fireblood schnappen soll, oder das Geld in eine neue Rute investiere (brauche beides eigentlich nicht :q)


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist die 4000er.


----------



## e!k (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja es ist die 4000er  
Aber die 2500er ist auch der absolute Hammer. Die fische ich bereits seit einer Saison und kann nur sagen, dass die echt jeden Cent wert ist. Vor allem, weil es die bei A&M für 269€ gibt. Und das für eine Rolle, bei der größtenteils das Innenleben der Stella verbaut ist und fast nur das Gehäuse ein anderes ist. Da kann man (m.M.n.) lieber jetzt soeine Rolle shoppen, die es nicht mehr sooo lange neu zu kaufen gibt, da ja irgendwann auch die Restbestände weg sein werden.


----------



## vision81 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@E!K

Wo hast de denn die 4000er Fireblood noch bekommen ?

Und was hast de für bezahlt wenn man mal fragen darf ?


MfG


----------



## smith1337 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> aaah, will auch! :vik:
> 
> Ist das die 4000er? Der Blitz hat die erste Ziffer so blöd getroffen...
> 
> Ich bin mächtig mit mir am rangeln ob ich mir noch eine 2500er Fireblood schnappen soll, oder das Geld in eine neue Rute investiere (brauche beides eigentlich nicht :q)



mach es nicht! kauf dir lieber ´ne 2500 stradic ci4...sieht (fast) genauso aus und braucht sich was laufeigenschaften, schnurverlegung und bremseigenschaften nicht verstecken...
ich fische sie seit (ich weiß nicht) knapp 2 jahren |kopfkrat letztes jahr intensiv an der küste auf mefo, sie hat fische bis 70cm(mefo) und ´n 80er zander hinter sich...top rolle! (habe sie seinerzeit aus den staaten geordert)
und ja, ich denke ich kann die rollen (einigermaßen) vergleichen...fische die fireblood zwar in der 4000er größe aber rein technisch "sollte" es keinen all zu großen unterschied zur 2500 machen..

also kohle für ruten rausschmeißen


----------



## e!k (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bezahlt hab ich 350€ (ohne Schnur). 
Es war allerdings die vorletzte und die letzte hat h3nn3, mit dem ich in dem Tackleshop war, gekauft. 
Wir waren bei Angel-Haake in Lathen. 2500er bekommt man da aber noch und auch so ziemlich jede andere Shimanorolle in allen Größen.


----------



## h3nn3 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



smith1337 schrieb:


> mach es nicht! kauf dir lieber ´ne 2500 stradic ci4...sieht (fast) genauso aus und braucht sich was laufeigenschaften, schnurverlegung und bremseigenschaften nicht verstecken...
> ich fische sie seit (ich weiß nicht) knapp 2 jahren |kopfkrat letztes jahr intensiv an der küste auf mefo, sie hat fische bis 70cm(mefo) und ´n 80er zander hinter sich...top rolle! (habe sie seinerzeit aus den staaten geordert)
> und ja, ich denke ich kann die rollen (einigermaßen) vergleichen...fische die fireblood zwar in der 4000er größe aber rein technisch "sollte" es keinen all zu großen unterschied zur 2500 machen..
> 
> also kohle für ruten rausschmeißen



Ok, aber trotzdem ist es noch ein guten Unterschied zwischen Fireblood und Stradic Ci4! Wie e!k schon sagte sind in der Fireblood einige Elemente der Stella verbaut!
Und das für den Preis, das ist schon wirklich extrem günstig! 
Ich kann die Rolle nur herzlichst empfehlen !


----------



## smith1337 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

leider hinkt mein vergleich etwas...kann wie gesagt nur die 4000er fireblood und die 2500 stradic ci4 "vergleichen" oder aber eben nicht miteinander vergleichen... der lauf, jede rolle für sich betrachtet, ist fast identisch. fireblood und stella leigen nochmal ein stück auseinander... haben mein kumpel und ich einstimmig feststellen können...

ABER DAS IST JAMMERN AUF HOHEM NIVEAU... alles top rollen! wenn man halt sparen möchte ist die stradic eine alternative zur fireblood, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. (einigen wir uns darauf #6 )


----------



## FehmarnAngler (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Ok, aber trotzdem ist es noch ein guten Unterschied zwischen Fireblood und Stradic Ci4! Wie e!k schon sagte sind in der Fireblood einige Elemente der Stella verbaut!
> Und das für den Preis, das ist schon wirklich extrem günstig!
> Ich kann die Rolle nur herzlichst empfehlen !


 
Hast du die Stella, Fireblood, Stradic Ci4 und andere schon von innen gesehen?

Fireblood und Aspire FA haben Getriebeteile welche mit Black Almite beschichtet sind, bei den Stellas war das bei der FA & FB Generation der Fall. Die FD und FE haben eine andere, goldfarbene Beschichtung. Die Stradic Ci4 hat ebenfalls schwarz beschichtete Teile, ähnlich Fireblood und Aspire, allerdings einen Ci4 Body und kein Magnesium (was mir aber lieber wäre).

Ich habe mich jetzt aber dafür entschieden etwas Geld in die Komponenten für eine neue Eigenbaurute zu stecken :m
Von daher wird das leider eh nichts mit der Fireblood...


----------



## smith1337 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Hast du die Stella, Fireblood, Stradic Ci4 und andere schon von innen gesehen?
> 
> Fireblood und Aspire FA haben Getriebeteile welche mit Black Almite beschichtet sind, bei den Stellas war das bei der FA & FB Generation der Fall. Die FD und FE haben eine andere, goldfarbene Beschichtung. Die Stradic Ci4 hat ebenfalls schwarz beschichtete Teile, ähnlich Fireblood und Aspire, allerdings einen Ci4 Body und kein Magnesium (was mir aber lieber wäre).
> 
> ...



Sag ich doch  
Sicher muß die ganze Combo passen aber mit der Rute hast sicher mehr Freude als mit der Entscheidung fireblood oder stradic...was wird's denn für'ne Rute?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,
ich werde mir den Cmw Golianos Spin in 270cm und 50gr aufbauen. 

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...rate/Spinnruten-Golianos-Spin-GOSP/?CatId=103

Dazu Duplon, Fuji DPS black Rollenhalter und beringt wird die Rute nach dem NGC- 9+1 mit der neuen Fuji Sic K-Serie 
Die Wicklungen werde ich wohl schwarz mit vielleicht einem silbernen Zierfädchen machen.... ich mag es eher schlicht.
Eine passende Rolle wird die Rute bestimmt auch bald bekommen, aber der Winter wird lang genug sein :q


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## smith1337 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich werde mir den Cmw Golianos Spin in 270cm und 50gr aufbauen.
> 
> http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...rate/Spinnruten-Golianos-Spin-GOSP/?CatId=103
> ...



liest sich interessant... hast den blank schon zu hause? meine letzte handmade ist schon 2jahre alt und bin auch nich mehr so aktiv am lesen im rutenbauforum...aber ´ne schwere gummi-spinne steht auch noch an bei mir (wenn denn das haus irgendwann fertig ist)


----------



## FehmarnAngler (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Leider ist der noch nicht da, sollte aber die Tage ankommen. 
Wenn das Wetter nächste Woche wieder so schlecht wird wie diese werde ich sie auch schnell fertig haben. |rolleyes


----------



## smith1337 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

gib mal bitte ´ne kurze rückmeldung bzw einschätzung vom blank


----------



## h3nn3 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



smith1337 schrieb:


> leider hinkt mein vergleich etwas...kann wie gesagt nur die 4000er fireblood und die 2500 stradic ci4 "vergleichen" oder aber eben nicht miteinander vergleichen... der lauf, jede rolle für sich betrachtet, ist fast identisch. fireblood und stella leigen nochmal ein stück auseinander... haben mein kumpel und ich einstimmig feststellen können...
> 
> ABER DAS IST JAMMERN AUF HOHEM NIVEAU... alles top rollen! wenn man halt sparen möchte ist die stradic eine alternative zur fireblood, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. (einigen wir uns darauf #6 )




Das klingt vernünftig!! 
#6


----------



## -faulenzer- (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eigentlich heißt es ja "schaut was ich gekauft hab"

Ich will hier aber ohne Bilder einfach mal meine Begeisterung des heutigen Angelequipments kund tun! ;-)

Habe heute meine Skeletor in 2,40 m bekommen und muss sagen:Alter wie geil ist das denn?! ;-) 

Ich als "Wiedereinsteiger" (Vorstellungsthread) hatte so ca. acht Jahre keine Rute mehr in der Hand und ich muss sagen das sich in der Qualität des Equipments doch einiges getan hat oder täusch ich mich da?!

Bin echt froh wenn es losgeht und ich endlich am Wasser bin.

So ähhhhhhhhhh werd jetzt weiter meiner Frau von der neuen Rute vorschwärmen!:q

|wavey:


----------



## Gemini (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neues Forellenrütchen: Aspire CX 270ML


----------



## Donald84 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

geile rute, farblich schön abgestimmte kombo

angelst du damit am forellenteich,oder wo? und was ist das für eine rolle?


----------



## Gemini (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Donald, die beiden nehm ich zum Meerforellenfischen und
dran haengt momentan eine Shimano Sustain die ich dank E-
Spule sonst auch noch zum Hechtangeln nehme, meine Lieblingsrolle


----------



## Donald84 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

angelst du mit blinker auf meerforelle? reicht dir das wurfgewicht von 21 g zum mefo angeln, oder sind die wurfgewichtangaben shimano-untypisch etwas untertrieben?


----------



## Gemini (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Donald

Das ist meine leichte Fjord-Rute 10 bis 16g Møre Silda sind optimal, 6g Møre geht noch prima, mit 22g Møre fuehlt sie sich eindeutig nicht mehr wohl.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Konnte vor ein paar Tagen nicht an einer Gamakatsu Anessa
80H vorbei gehen.
Vorgestern hat sie mir beim Ersteinsatz in Kombination mit
einer Daiwa Infinity Q3ooo und einem 16er Sandra (Gelb) einen 70er Hecht beschert.Schnur war eine 15er Nanofil.Die
Wurfweite war #6#6#6.

Bin von der Kombi begeistert.:l


----------



## kingandre88 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab es letzte Woche ein paar Aidos und Freitag kam meine neue Spinnrute an


----------



## FangeNichts5 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam bei mir wieder mal ein Päckchen an, habe zum ersten mal bei Tommi bestellt.
Für mich gabs ne Packung Quantum Gopher in 14 und 11cm (in 9 und 11cm sind das bei mir gute Barschköder, mit den 14ern solls auf Hecht gehen), nen Hakenschärfer und nen neuen Totschläger (ich find meinen alten nichtmehr, liegt warscheinlich irgendwo am Wasser|rolleyes). Mein Kumpel hat sich ein paar Topwaterbaits gegönnt.

Foto hab ich jetzt nicht, sind ja auch nur ein paar Sachen


----------



## Leski (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachdem der Thread ja heißt "Schaut was ich gekauft habe" und nicht erzählt was ich gekauft habe,gibts mal wieder Bildchen eines kleinen Sahnestücks zum Barsche und Forellärgern.

Certate1003 #6


----------



## er2de2 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

HHhhhhmmmmm lecker! :k
Sahne Rolle!


----------



## pfefferladen (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fast schon zu schade zum Angeln


----------



## Eilenburger (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Freitag nochmal den Stint und Aido Bestand aufgefüllt...|uhoh:


----------



## Breamhunter (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Eilenburger schrieb:


> Freitag nochmal den Stint und Aido Bestand aufgefüllt...|uhoh:



Fütterst Du damit an |bigeyes
Ne, sind schon geile Gummis #6


----------



## dendrobaten2000 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mich hat der " Affe " gebissen:m

gruss aus dem Taunus
michael


----------



## bassproshops (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So neue Köder eingetroffen D

Walleye Assasins, Kopytos in 3,5 und 5cm, Quantum Gopher Shads, Walleye Spezials... 
(;


----------



## Greenmile1 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

was sagt ihr dazu 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Berkley-Ripp...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item45fd411302


und dazu diese rolle 

http://www.google.de/products/catal...sa=X&ei=AAmvTp3nDIfbsgb7zqkB&ved=0CE0Q8wIwBA#

was haltet ihr davon ??


----------



## MMK308 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@dendrobaten2000

Hey,

die Baitcaster wollte ich mir auch zulegen, wie ist die so ?

Mfg


----------



## Breamhunter (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die erste Testspule von der Neuen ist innerhalb von einer Woche angekommen #6
Macht beim ersten Begrabbeln einen ziemlich monofilen Eindruck.
Hier auch nochmal eine kurze Beschreibung dazu.


----------



## u-see fischer (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Die erste Testspule von der Neuen ist innerhalb von einer Woche angekommen #6
> Macht beim ersten Begrabbeln einen ziemlich monofilen Eindruck.
> Hier auch nochmal eine kurze Beschreibung dazu.
> Anhang anzeigen 173511



Der Shop ist wirklich gut, günstig und schnell.  #h


----------



## Breamhunter (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Der Shop ist wirklich gut, günstig und schnell.  #h



Naja aus New Jersey (USA) eine Woche, da kann man nicht meckern.
Und günstig isser auch


----------



## Lorenz (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Der Shop ist wirklich gut, günstig und schnell.  #h



Kann ich auch bestätigen :g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 136239 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab heut ein ziemliches Schnäppchen bei EBay geschossen (also denk ich zumindest |rolleyes):
Fox Ranger XT 3,50 lb. und 13 ft., Neu/ungefischt --> Kostenpunkt 70,10 € inkl. Versand.


----------



## Topic (7. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mein neues spielzeug...um die dicken barsche zu ärgern ^^
http://img851.*ih.us/img851/5728/07112011202.jpg

http://img62.*ih.us/img62/2701/07112011205.jpg


die stand unbenutzt bei einem älteren meiner angelkollegen bei dem ich zu besuch war...und ja ich war gleich verliebt....und als er den preis für die rute sagte konnte ich nicht nein sagen ^^

mal sehen ob sie meine erwartungen erfüllen wird...so vom begrabbeln is sie ein traum...und zudem brauchte ich unbedingt ne ul spin ^^sowas fehlte mir noch


----------



## zanderzone (7. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch.. Wat haste denn bezahlt, wenn ich fragen darf??


----------



## Topic (7. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

geheim ^^


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, wollte mal euch mal zeigen was ich mir zugelegt habe.


Ne Shimano Twin Power 4000SW-A mit 19ner Power Pro Depth Hunter, eine Shimano Twin Power 4000FA mit13ner Power Pro Depth Hunter, eine ersatzspule für meine Twin power FA ist zwar eine ersatzspule Shimano Super 4000 GTA mit 17ner Spiderwire Code Red aber man bekommt die orginal ersatzspule für die Twin Power. Dann noch eine Shimano Antares BX 300XH und eine Shimano Diaflash EX 270XH. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...die Twin Power SW wäre auch nochmal was für mich! #6
Nur leider ist die 4000er zu groß für mein leichtes Pilken. #d


----------



## Franky (10. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mensch Jochen, das ist doch kein Grund!  Und SOOO groß ist die wirklich nicht... Mich würde da adhoc eher der Preis stören......  Zumal ich nicht weiss, wie lange mein Navi noch mitspielt :c und Ersatz ungefähr die Hälfte der Twinpower kosten würde...


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kauf dir `n Straßenatlas und schon haste das Geld für die Rolle zusammengespart.:m


----------



## Franky (10. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

dazu sextant und stecknadeln sowie bunte filzmaler..... schoooooon klar... :q


----------



## stuffelbruns (10. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein ilovehardbaits-Paket ist heute angekommen.:vik:

  LUCKY CRAFT Pointer 78 und Sammy 65


----------



## Striker1982 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab heute meinen neuen Zanderstecken abgeholt  

Ne CTS-Spin 6-36g Wg. 
Fuji Goldcement Ringe dafür hab ich meinen Rutenbauer arg beknien müssen.  Gibt es woll nimmer so oft 
(wenn noch einer nen Satz loswerden will PN bitte)
Gleich eingeweit vorhin und nen Zander mit gefangen der stolze 25cm hatte : D
Farbe ist son Grün-Gold irgendwas schaut aber ganz gut aus mit den Schwarz Goldenen Wickelungen 

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/4051/dsc01698zl.jpghttp://img59.*ih.us/img59/8377/dsc01700mp.jpghttp://img39.*ih.us/img39/4737/dsc01701vt.jpghttp://img98.*ih.us/img98/8637/dsc01702zox.jpg


----------



## Breamhunter (11. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Striker1982 schrieb:


> Ne CTS-Spin 6-36g Wg.
> Fuji Gold*cement* Ringe dafür hab ich meinen Rutenbauer arg beknien müssen.  Gibt es woll nimmer so oft
> (wenn noch einer nen Satz loswerden will PN bitte)



Schönes Rütchen #6
Aber bei den Ringen wirst Du wohl lange suchen müssen 
Du meinst bestimmt Gold-Cermet


----------



## Striker1982 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Schönes Rütchen #6
> Aber bei den Ringen wirst Du wohl lange suchen müssen
> Du meinst bestimmt Gold-Cermet



Ja die mein ich  aber als einsteg Ringe die zweisteg gibet noch genuch


----------



## Alex.k (12. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Verdammt schöne Rute, glückwunsch...
Habe mir gerade bei den Amis eine Schnur bestellt- die Slick 8 von Power Pro. Muss mal gestestet werden, was nun das Besondere ist, oder ob es wiedermal ne Marketingstrategie ist. Diesmal aber keine rote Schnur- nie wieder


----------



## marlin2304 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schöner Aufbau, geile Farbkombination.#6








Striker1982 schrieb:


> Hab heute meinen neuen Zanderstecken abgeholt
> 
> Ne CTS-Spin 6-36g Wg.
> Fuji Goldcement Ringe dafür hab ich meinen Rutenbauer arg beknien müssen.  Gibt es woll nimmer so oft
> ...


----------



## GuidoOo (14. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Daiwa Presso 1003
Tailwalk Bites |wavey:
http://img341.*ih.us/img341/9379/img7806k.jpg


----------



## igiigi (14. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nix wildes, jedoch budget freundlich!^^ |wavey:
DAM
Penn
Spro


----------



## Bobster (14. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Daiwa Presso 1003
> Tailwalk Bites |wavey:


 
Edel geht die Welt zugrunde 
Sehr schöne Combo :m

Scheint so, als wenn bei Euch die UL-Saison beginnt |kopfkrat
Bei uns gibt's schon kalte Füße


----------



## GuidoOo (14. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Edel geht die Welt zugrunde
> Sehr schöne Combo :m
> 
> Scheint so, als wenn bei Euch die UL-Saison beginnt |kopfkrat
> Bei uns gibt's schon kalte Füße



Kaum war die Combo da, waren die Barsche weg....#q
Aber es gibt ja auch noch Forelle und Co... Nächstes Jahr wird dann voll angegriffen mit der neuen Combo


----------



## bassproshops (15. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



igiigi schrieb:


> nix wildes, jedoch budget freundlich!^^ |wavey:
> DAM
> Penn
> Spro



Ist die Spro Passion, oder nicht !?
Wusste gar nicht das die ne Doppelkurbel hat !?


----------



## Kark (17. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab es ein bisschen Nachschub für die Köderkisten in Form von 6" Salt Shaker von Lunker City.

http://img69.*ih.us/img69/4674/impressionen0001.jpg


----------



## igiigi (17. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Ist die Spro Passion, oder nicht !?
> Wusste gar nicht das die ne Doppelkurbel hat !?




jop, hab mir extra die DAM gekauft wegen der Doppelkurbel (war im Angebot für 17,99€), hab sie dann an die Passion dran gemacht :g

aber die Penn Captiva II hat mich am meisten überrascht, wirklich ne kleine super Rolle!!! 

|wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Kark 
Nette Teile! Willst du mit denen die Hechte jagen?
Hab die hier nämlich auch noch irgendwo rumfliegen, hab aber nicht wirklich nen Plan wie ich die Teile für Hechte montieren soll. Großer Jighaken ist nicht so mein Ding, und mit nem Angstdrilling Richtung Schwanzteller bin ich auch noch nicht so richtig warm geworden. Kannst du mir Input geben?|rolleyes#h


----------



## Düser (17. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Nette Teile! Willst du mit denen die Hechte jagen?
> Hab die hier nämlich auch noch irgendwo rumfliegen, hab aber nicht wirklich nen Plan wie ich die Teile für Hechte montieren soll. Großer Jighaken ist nicht so mein Ding, und mit nem Angstdrilling Richtung Schwanzteller bin ich auch noch nicht so richtig warm geworden. Kannst du mir Input geben?|rolleyes#h




Ich heiße zwar nicht Kark, antworte aber trotzdem 
Nimm doch einfach einen 4/0 oder 5/0 Jigkopf, und einen Angsthaken. Die Sache passt schon. Das der Angsthaken (bei mir) nur 1-1.5cm vor dem Schaufelschwanz sitz, stört die Hechte relativ wenig. Da packen die Hechte genauso zu, wie beim Mitangler, der mit kürzerem Angsthaken fischt. 
Weite habe ich die bessere Bissausbeute und teilweise packen die Hechte bei Fehlbissen auch mehrmals zu.  |rolleyes
Was aber zu erwähnen wert ist, das ich in einem seeehr trüben Gewässer angel.


----------



## Kark (17. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Shaker in 6" (insbesondere die Farbe Perch) waren in dieser Saison für mich die mit Abstand besten Köder auf Hecht.
Ich benutze Jighaken in der Größe 6/0 (Größe in Relation zum VMC Jighaken) und einen Stinger in der Größe 4.
Den Stinger muss man gar nicht so weit hinten am Ansaugteller montieren. Ich habe die besten Erfolge mit einem seitlich angebrachten Stinger im hinteren Bereich des Shads gemacht (siehe Foto). 

Grüße,

Kark

http://img32.*ih.us/img32/7629/cimg50390003.jpg


----------



## FangeNichts5 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke euch beiden!#6
War mir halt etwas unsicher da ich mit Gummis über der 10cm Marke noch nie gezielt auf Hecht aus war und mir das mit dem Angsthaken noch nicht ganz geheuer ist|rolleyes


----------



## TioZ (22. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mittwoch, Samstag, Sonntag und Montag gehts doch wieder auf die Bodden und ich brauchte noch nen paar Drillinge und Stahl für die Stinger... ahhhh, ich werd noch wahnsinnig. #q

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Doc Plato (22. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kauf dir `n Straßenatlas und schon haste das Geld für die Rolle zusammengespart.:m





Franky schrieb:


> dazu sextant und stecknadeln sowie bunte filzmaler..... schoooooon klar... :q




Lol..... zugegebener Maßen.... isch han och ne Navü.
ABER.... was waren das noch für schöne Zeiten (90er), als man mit Faltkarte und vier Freunden mit dem Auto von Düsseldorf nach Portugal gefahren ist. Größte Herrausforderung war das Autobahngelumpe in, um und durch Paris - und wir haben es (dank meiner Hilfe  ) fehlerfrei geschafft. :vik:


----------



## er2de2 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> Mittwoch, Samstag, Sonntag und Montag gehts doch wieder auf die Bodden und ich brauchte noch nen paar Drillinge und Stahl für die Stinger... ahhhh, ich werd noch wahnsinnig. #q
> 
> MfG
> 
> TioZ



@TioZ
Nö TioZ, wieso, tauch die Gummifische einfach im leckeren Rostocker, dann bleiben die Hechte auch dran! #6

@Kark
die Shaker fisch ich auch am liebsten (Perch & MahiMahi)


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Lol..... zugegebener Maßen.... isch han och ne Navü.
> ABER.... was waren das noch für schöne Zeiten (90er), als man mit Faltkarte und vier Freunden mit dem Auto von Düsseldorf nach Portugal gefahren ist. Größte Herrausforderung war das Autobahngelumpe in, um und durch Paris - und wir haben es (dank meiner Hilfe  ) fehlerfrei geschafft.




Ich fahre immer noch (fehlerfrei!)nach Faltkarte und das gesparte Geld kann man wirklich sinnvoller anlegen für Ruten, Rollen . . . 
:vik:
Die meisten gurken mit dem Navi durch die Innenstadt um zu zeigen, dass sie eins haben.
Wann braucht man denn so`n Teil mal wenn man nicht gerade Berufskraftfahrer ist?
Einmal im Jahr um den Urlaubsort zu finden?
Da reicht `ne Karte vollkommen.#6

|supergri|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und im Notfall nimmt man Google-Maps und druckt sich ein paar verschieden gezoomte maßgechneiderte Karten zum Zielobjekt aus, da steht dann wenigstens alles klar und flimmerfrei an Straßennamen etc. drauf! :m
Und meist stimmt es genau.


----------



## Leski (23. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, 
der Thread heisst "Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread"...|uhoh:
deswegen gibts mal wieder ein Foto.Ich hab mir mal wieder was gegönnt....


----------



## schrauber78 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schickes Röllchen! Hätt ich auch gern, aber bei mir hat es nur zu einer 3000er Technium SFC gereicht...

Schur- Stroft GTP ?


----------



## Leski (23. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die Technium ist auch super hab gerade auf meine frisch gebaute Spinnsystem die TEchnium 4000FB draufgemacht.Isn super Röllchen!
Was die Schnur angeht,is geheim:q


----------



## schrauber78 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Muttis Wäscheleine? *lach*


----------



## ActiV (23. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Legga!
Die Schnur sieht 'n wenig nach Spiderwire Code Red aus, könnte mich aber auch täuschen...  Durchmesser >0.14


----------



## Maquard (24. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So Grundshoping tour war dran!

Da ich in meiner "alten" Angelkiste noch einige Jig´s ect. drinne hatte wurde da der bestand erstmal nicht aufgestockt,

Dafür gabs die Grundausstattung Spinnfischer 2011 (meine alte Ausrüstung ist fast 15 Jahre alt und taugt wenn überhaut nur noch zum Köderfische Fangen, und selbst dafür würde ich eher nochmal ne neue Schnur aufziehen!).


----------



## stuffelbruns (27. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin

Habe mir mal zwei ganz außergewöhnliche Wobbler gegönnt.
MEGABASS Typ-X











Hat jemand vom euch schon mal diesen Köder gefischt? Würde mich mal interessieren, wie ihr ihn führt. Etwa wie einen Popper mit leichten schlägen auf der Oberfläche "tanzen" lassen, oder doch lieber so wie der Typ in diesen Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxitjYYuss8


----------



## Franky (30. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine "Weihnachtskombo" ist jetzt vollständig :q:z
Shimano Speedmaster AX H in 2,70 m mit Okuma V-System 40... :q:q:q

Aber wie's aussieht, brauch ich ne neue Digiknipse?!?!?!?!?!?!?? :c


----------



## zappalot (30. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallöchen!
Hab mir auch schon mal ein Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht...
Shimano Aerocast 240mh (3tlg.) und dazu eine Cardinal 702LX mit 0,10 Invisibraid.
Ich brauchte halt noch was universelles für den kleinen Kofferraum |supergri


----------



## Schlebusch (30. November 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder unterwegs... 
Habe mir einmal die Sprenringzange von Fox Rage geholt und 2 Fox Rage Slick Stick SR in Brown Pepper und in Pike um ein paar Barsche zu ärgern


----------



## siloaffe (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey Mädels 

Ich hab die Tage auch mal was bein Tommi Engel bestellt 

Gute Wahre zum super Preis:m 
















P.S. Die Katze is net vom Tommi, die rannte ca 2 Sekunden nach dem Bild mit nem Beutel Shads weg|bigeyes
Das kleine Bies steht auf Gufies, Wobbler, Heuschrecken, Daten/Ladekabel......... Es zerkaut einfach alles|gr: 

LG Markus


----------



## Downbeat (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir war gestern vorzeitige Bescherung:

Güteltasche von Trout Dope
Neue Arterienklemme
Biedron "The Original" in 11cm Bullhead
Biedron "Belly Dancer" in 8cm Brown Trout
Biedron "Equaliser" in 9cm Rainbow Trout
Doiyo Nomin 60 Hiratai AY
Doiyo Ishi 65 floating SB II
Doiyo Tenno 102 Fukai floating SB
Doiyo Yaseta 88 Hiratai floating GSN
Iron Claw Spitfire eine Tüte
+ ein bisschen Kleinkram

Komm aus dem grinsen gar nicht raus|supergri


----------



## VWChrissi (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Servus, 

Als ich gerade nach der Spätschicht mein päckchen vom Tommi (Raubfischspezialist.de) aufgemacht habe, staunte ich nicht schlecht :k
Hab mir paar Jigköpfe, paar Shaker und bissel kleinkram Bestellt,und dazu eine Tüte mit 10 verschiedenen Gummiködern als Weihnachtsgeschenk bekommen #6#r



*man beachte den Weihnachtsmann auf der Tüte links im Bild 

Ich hab mich wirklich gefreut und wollte mich auf diesem Wege auch nochmal bei Tommi bedanken #6#6
Super Laden! Mach weiter so!

Da sollte sich manch anderer Laden (vorallem die großen) mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden!!! 

Gruß aus de Palz 
Chrissi


----------



## Lorenz (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die penn 950 hab ich für 80,- inkl. Versand geschossen (die ersetzt dann eine der Rollen mit weniger Schnurfassung) und nochwas altbewährtes für die Köderkiste :g


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



stuffelbruns schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Habe mir mal zwei ganz außergewöhnliche Wobbler gegönnt.
> MEGABASS Typ-X
> ...



Ich habe einen billigen Nachbau dieser Wobbler, die nahezu gleich laufen, aber sehr viel schlechter verarbeitet sind.

Meine Erfahrung: Sie laufen wie sie laufen. Unglaublich agil und wuselig, aber alles andere als Froschähnlich. Also nicht einmal unbedingt schlecht, aber eben nicht das was man erwartet, wenn man ein Froschimitat kauft.

Ich habe nun einen grünen Doppelschwanztwister auf einen Zwillingshaken geschoben und ihn an den Wobbler gemacht. Im Sommer greife ich dann Hechte über Krautbetten an. Mal schauen ob was geht.


----------



## stuffelbruns (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich habe einen billigen Nachbau dieser Wobbler, die nahezu gleich laufen, aber sehr viel schlechter verarbeitet sind.
> 
> Meine Erfahrung: Sie laufen wie sie laufen. Unglaublich agil und wuselig, aber alles andere als Froschähnlich. Also nicht einmal unbedingt schlecht, aber eben nicht das was man erwartet, wenn man ein Froschimitat kauft.
> 
> Ich habe nun einen grünen Doppelschwanztwister auf einen Zwillingshaken geschoben und ihn an den Wobbler gemacht. Im Sommer greife ich dann Hechte über Krautbetten an. Mal schauen ob was geht.



Keine schlechte Idee, das mit dem Doppelschwanztwister.#6 Sollte ich auch mal testen. Aber leider erst nächstes Jahr, wenn die Räuber im Flachwasser stehen.


----------



## beerchen (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Männers,
Montag Prüfung, heute Shoppen :m

:vik:


----------



## Bruce_Lee (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Seit 1 Woche stolzer Besitzer der Stella 2500FE und der Skeletor Series One 2-12 gr. Gute Geflochtene habe ich mir dann auch noch gegönnt: Stroft GTP-R Typ1. Da ich Geburtstag hatte sind auch noch 2 Salmo Butcher und 3 Daiwa Tournament Wise Minnow Wobbler in meiner Angelkiste geladet .


----------



## Downbeat (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Weil es "schaut" was ich gekauft hab heißt hier das Bild zur Auflistung von oben.
http://img849.*ih.us/img849/852/pc030242.th.jpg


----------



## Meteraal (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nabend,

erstma kam nen Päckchen heute an (für 80 Tacken geschossen + Scnur)








und dann war ich noch ma bei Moritz|supergri:


----------



## Schlebusch (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier auch nochwas von dieser Woche.

- PowerPro 0,13 in Moosgrün
- Drennan 7Strand
- Spinnertasche
- Senshu Braincrenk Minnow Orange Parrot & Rainbow Trout
- Senshu Derenger Minnow JP ayu & Perch

Bin mal gespannt wie die Senshu Wobbler so sind


----------



## Kopyto-Relax (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Moin, 
kann mir einer von euch sagen welcher Laden in Hamburg Fox Rage führt MFG


----------



## bassproshops (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



LEV schrieb:


> Hier auch nochwas von dieser Woche.
> 
> - PowerPro 0,13 in Moosgrün
> - Drennan 7Strand
> ...



Wäre nett wenn du nochmal was zu schreiben könntest (;
Die Wobbler sind für mich als Jungangler auch ganz interessant


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn du nochmal was zu schreiben könntest (;
> Die Wobbler sind für mich als Jungangler auch ganz interessant



Sie laufen, aber bitte erwartet keine Massenfänge. Manche Tage sind sie gut andere Tage gar nicht gut.


----------



## Kunde (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kopyto-Relax schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> kann mir einer von euch sagen welcher Laden in Hamburg Fox Rage führt MFG




adventure fishing!!!


----------



## fishing jones (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,moin

hab mir folgende Rolle bei Moritz gegönnt:
_Ryobi Applause 3000er
bespult mit 0,15er PowerPro in gelb

_Heute probegefischt und bin absolut begeistert 
sowohl von der Rolle als auch der Schnur:m


----------



## Lorenz (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi


fishing jones schrieb:


> hab mir folgende Rolle bei *Moritz* gegönnt:
> _*Ryobi Applause* 3000er
> _


Haben die auch die Applause 5000 als super-Sonderangebot? |kopfkrat


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Haben die auch die Applause 5000 als super-Sonderangebot? |kopfkrat


Bei Bode gerade für 56,99: http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/de/Rollen/Frontbremse/Ryobi-Applaus
Auch schon günstig.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Lorenz (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Bei Bode gerade für 56,99: http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/de/Rollen/Frontbremse/Ryobi-Applaus


 #6#6#6  Thx!


----------



## Acharaigas (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fishing jones schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> 
> hab mir folgende Rolle bei Moritz gegönnt:
> _Ryobi Applause 3000er
> ...



die rolle ist auch sensationell gut. perfekte bremse, feiner lauf. aber nicht ans salzwasser nehmen. das mag die gar nicht.

hätte mir lieber die ein zweites mal holen sollen anstatt der red arc - dat schrott teil. die ist grad auf dem weg zum händler. vibriert wie sau.


----------



## fishing jones (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Acharaigas schrieb:


> die rolle ist auch sensationell gut. perfekte bremse, feiner lauf. aber nicht ans salzwasser nehmen. das mag die gar nicht.
> 
> hätte mir lieber die ein zweites mal holen sollen anstatt der red arc - dat schrott teil. die ist grad auf dem weg zum händler. vibriert wie sau.



Ja kann ich nur bestätigen. Der Lauf ist sehr fein mit optimaler
Schnurverlegung. Kann ich echt nur weiterempfehlen.
Warte nur noch auf den ersten Brummer, der die Bremse auch 
richtig fordert :vik:
@Lorenz: Die 5000er werden die auch da haben weiß nur nicht
für welchen Kurs, für meine hab ich 65€ gelöhnt.


----------



## Striker1982 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Braucht man Sie ? Nein !!! Will ich Sie Ja  
Nach langem überlegen (ca. 10min  ) hab ich mir nochmal eine gegönnt. 
Sie lag so einsam und verlassen da, und meine Fireblood´s langweilen sich so unter sich da musste mal frisches Blut rein. 

Morgen kommt Schnur drauf und dann ab dafür die Zander warten hoffentlich. 
http://img17.*ih.us/img17/7369/dsc01767xe.jpghttp://img18.*ih.us/img18/7449/dsc01769bk.jpg
http://img694.*ih.us/img694/4566/dsc01773db.jpg


----------



## FehmarnAngler (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geile Rolle! :l#6

Ich bin nach über bald einem Jahr immernoch verliebt in sie.
Mal schauen, die 4000er würde mich nochmal interessieren (wenn der Preis nicht wäre)


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## DerAALXL (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schöne Rolle#6
Hätte ich nicht meine Fireblood, dann würde es die bestimmt auch mal werden


----------



## Striker1982 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DerAALXL schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Rolle#6
> Hätte ich nicht meine Fireblood, dann würde es die bestimmt auch mal werden


   Die macht sich sehr gut neben meinen 2 Fireeblods die sind auch nicht neidisch sehen die Stella eher als grose schwester


----------



## MatSa (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo, 
Frage an die Besitzer einer _*Ryobi Applause:*_
Kann man die Kurbel auf der anderen Seite befestigen, also die Rolle Linkshänder-tauglich machen?


Danke für Antwort!
Matthias


----------



## fishing jones (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MatSa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Frage an die Besitzer einer _*Ryobi Applause:*_
> Kann man die Kurbel auf der anderen Seite befestigen, also die Rolle Linkshänder-tauglich machen?
> 
> ...



Hey MatSa,

hab´s gerade mal getestet. Die Kurbel lässt sich ohne 
Weiteres auch an der anderen Seite befestigen#6

Gruß, Jonas


----------



## MatSa (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Super!
Danke für die Antwort!:vik:

Dann werd ich mich mal nach einer 3000'er umsehen.

Matthias


----------



## pike-81 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano Calcutta 201B







Heute habe ich´s getan. Nach langem Suchen und Lesen hab ich mir diese Rolle gegönnt.
Beim Händler um die Ecke. Ausgezeichnet mit 189 Euro, bezahlt 179 Euro.
Dabei waren noch: 
-Stoffbeutel
                          -Öl
                          -Schraubenschlüssel
                          -Zettelzeug
Erster Eindruck: Erstaunlich klein und leicht. Das schlichte Design gefällt mir. 
Leider wird es wohl noch ein paar Monate dauern, bis sie zum Einsatz kommt. Vorgesehen ist sie bei mir für´s Spinnfischen, Jerken und Schleppen auf Hecht.
Schade, daß die Bremse keine Knarre hat. Ich liebe das Geräusch, wenn ein starker Fisch Schnur nimmt.
Das Zettelzeug ist in mehreren Sprachen verfaßt, Deutsch fehlt natürlich...
Die Kurbel (nur die Krubel, nicht die Spule) hat ein paar mm Spiel, ist das normal?
Petri


----------



## milos2009 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Konnte heute bei den Angeboten nich NEIN sagen :m


Nichts besonderes


----------



## Daishima (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe zwar nichts gekauft...dafür aber getauscht.
Abgegeben habe ich eine Shimano Lesath Power game 2,70m
120gr. WG + Shimano Stella 5000 SW.
Bekommen habe ich dafür eine Daiwa Certate 2004 Finesse Custom+ Daiwa Exist 2508 Hyper Custom.
Wahnsinnig schöne High End Rollen......kann gar nicht abwarten die zu fischen.


----------



## MDieken (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir auch nichts gekauft, dennoch bekomm ich die Tage 7 rollen und ich glaub 3-4 ruten geschenkt. Mal schauen ob ich davon was gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Norge Fan (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Daishima schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar nichts gekauft...dafür aber getauscht.
> Abgegeben habe ich eine Shimano Lesath Power game 2,70m
> 120gr. WG + Shimano Stella 5000 SW.
> Bekommen habe ich dafür eine Daiwa Certate 2004 Finesse Custom+ Daiwa Exist 2508 Hyper Custom.
> Wahnsinnig schöne High End Rollen......kann gar nicht abwarten die zu fischen.


 
Wie kommt so ein Tauschgeschäft zu Stande |kopfkrat??????????  

Glückwunsch zu diesen feinen Röllchen #6.


----------



## iltis05 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, Zum 40zigsten hat auch ein paar neuerrungen gegeben.

Ich hab mir ne 
Rocksweeper Nano in 2,70 mit ner Shimano Biomaster 5000 gegönnt.Zudem noch ne Fantasista Red 1,80 mit 3-15 gr wurfgewicht und da ne 1000der Biomaster drauf.


Gruß
iltis


----------



## MDieken (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schick, schick

darf ich mal fragen, was du dafür ausgegeben hast? Nur aus reiner Neugier


----------



## ActiV (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hm, @hechtangler:
Sind das alles deine prall gefüllten Tackleboxen, die sich mal eben so bis zur Decke türmen und einen doch nicht zu kleinen Raum ausfüllen?
PS: Hübsch, hübsch die Röllchen =D


----------



## Kunde (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Hab mir zwei neue Shimano Speedmaster Drop Shot 2,70m Ruten gekauft,dazu zwei Shimano BTR XT 2500FA,eine super Kombo,die ich mir zum Zanderangeln mit Köfi bei uns im Hafenbecken in Köln geholt habe,denn die super weiche Spitze der Ruten,ist da von entscheidenen Vorteil.



ist das weiße röllchen was nur halb zu sehen ist ne "exceler z"
????


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Barsch-und Zanderspielzeug,dazu noch Maruto Jigs in 5 und 7g


----------



## Kunde (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Ja ist die Exceller,warum fragst du?
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3452727#post3452727




hast du die "z" schonmal nachgefettet? wenn ja was hast du für ein fett verwendet?

gruß kunde


----------



## Kunde (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> habe dich doch erst seit ein paar Monaten,hatte noch kein Grund sie zu fetten,habe sie auch erst 3-4 mal gefischt,ist auf meiner Matchrute,also nur fürs leichte Fischen wie Köfistippen und Forellenangeln angedacht.Die Rolle ist für das Geld eine tolle Rolle.



ich hab die rolle auch erst ein halbes jahr, da ich sie aber an der spinrute hab, wollte ich sie bei gelegenheit mal nachfetten. nur weiß ich nicht welches fett ich verwenden soll....

gruß kunde


----------



## Hoscheck (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute,
Hab mich heut schon mal selbst beschenkt.

Hab in der Bucht ne Revo STX ersteigert und die wollte heut unbedingt raus aus dem Karton und ran an eine neue Rute.
Also losgefahren und eine besorgt.

Fox Rage M jerk 190 (25-60g)

und weils ja ohne Schnur nicht geht

Power pro 0,15 mm in gelb.

Gruss und ein frohes Fest euch allen

Hoscheck


----------



## Lorenz (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*





Die Costa bringts Christkind, muss ich also nicht zahlen *puhhh* :g

Die beiden custom-painted Rapalas haben ~9,50 gekostet. Zusammen und inkl. Versand :g 

Der Dives-To 14 hat 1,- +Versand gekostet und die Mann's waren auch nicht teuer. Nanofil 8 lbs gabs auch...die wurde aber gleich aufgespult und eingefischt...


----------



## ActiV (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hm, ich stehe gerade auf'm Schlauch, was oder wer ist ein Costa =D ?
Ist das ein Echolot?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ActiV schrieb:


> Hm, ich stehe gerade auf'm Schlauch, was oder wer ist ein Costa =D ?
> Ist das ein Echolot?


Das ist die Brille


----------



## John Doe12 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo

Na da habt ihr euch ja ein paar schöne Sachen zugelegt.

Ich war mal ein wenig ruhiger dieses Jahr, dafür ist die "Kombo" ein bischen größer ausgefallen

Das Auto gabs im Frühjahr, Das Boot und Trailer im Sommer und die Bootsmotoren im Herbst.

Frohes Fest allen

Martin


----------



## Lorenz (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ActiV schrieb:


> Hm, ich stehe gerade auf'm Schlauch, was oder wer ist ein Costa =D ?
> Ist das ein Echolot?



Ja genau.Das ist eine Brille die das Echolotbild direkt auf die Netzhaut projeziert und bei der man per *Ohrenwackeln* den Zoom steuern kann  Wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern bis es das gibt. Bis dahin bleib ich bei ner hochwertigen Polbrille mit Glasgläsern (die hoffentlich nicht so schnell verschleißen wie die aus Kunststoff). Da ich das selbe Gestell mit Kunststoffgläsern habe, weiß ich das es optimal passt und super bequem ist.


----------



## ActiV (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Ja genau.Das ist eine Brille die das Echolotbild direkt auf die Netzhaut projeziert und bei der man per *Ohrenwackeln* den Zoom steuern kann  Wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern bis es das gibt. Bis dahin bleib ich bei ner hochwertigen Polbrille mit Glasgläsern (die hoffentlich nicht so schnell verschleißen wie die aus Kunststoff). Da ich das selbe Gestell mit Kunststoffgläsern habe, weiß ich das es optimal passt und super bequem ist.




Macht euch doch nicht über mich lustig  Ich habe nur die X-Rays auf'm Karton gesehen und dachte: Hey, sowas kennst du von einer Echolotverpackung^^
Für 'ne Polbrille werde ich wohl meinen Optiker im Frühjahr mal beschwatzen, der meinte, er könne mir ienen verdammt guten Preis machen


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey Martin,



Martin F. schrieb:


> Das Auto gabs im Frühjahr, Das Boot und Trailer im Sommer und die Motoren im Herbst.


 
Du hattest das Auto vom Frühjahr bis Herbst ohne Motor in der Garage stehen ;+ :m

LG Anderl |wavey:


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

leider ist die Kamera nicht da wo sie sein sollte, daher nur Text:

Heute gabs eine Fox Rage Terminator "Crank&Jig 245" Wg 7-28g
dazu eine Shimano Aernos FA 1000 und drauf eine 0,13 geflochtene, Marke vergessen ;-)

Alles zusammen 300 Euronen, mein Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich selbst ;-)

LG Anderl


----------



## carpfisherbasti (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Guten Abend, ich habe mal ne Frage;+; also ich habe mir selber Blinker aus einem Suppenlöffel gebaut, einfach den Steil abschneiden, Löcher bohren und mit Sprengringen versehen (natürlich noch ein Drilling eingeknipst...)

Was meint ihr fängt man damit Hechte????;+;+

Und dann noch mal so nebenbei; also ich habe ungefähr um die 30-40 Kunstköder bei mir zu liegen (so wenig denken einige jetzt sicherlich) aber naja reicht eigentlich!!!

Also ich habe auch einige Wobbler und Gummifische...|rolleyes

Ich steh aber mehr auf Blech, also Blinker/Spinner...:l

Ich möchte aber nich tausende Blinker mit mir rumschleppen...#d
Was meint ihr wie viel brauch ich (nötig)...??? Ich möchte wie früher fischen, also Oldschool styl!

also z.b. 3 Blinker-3 Spinner oder ist das zu wenig?

Möchte alles wenn möglich in eine Brotdose stopfen...!
Reicht das oder ist das möglicher weise zu wenig...?;+

Bitte so schnell wie möglich um Antwort...#h
ich wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue!|supergri:z
_____________________________
Schöne Grüße Carpfb.


----------



## Gizzmo (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich glaub du hast dich im Tröt verlaufen....


----------



## carpfisherbasti (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich finde irgendwie keinen besseren, habe nur wenig zeit...
Hoffe trotzdem auf antworten



WIR SIND GEKOMMEN!

MIT SCHAUFEL UND MIT SPATEN!

UM HERTHA BSC EINZUGRABEN!


NUR DIE BSG...
NUR DER FCE...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



carpfisherbasti schrieb:


> Guten Abend, ich habe mal ne Frage;+; also ich habe mir selber Blinker aus einem Suppenlöffel gebaut, einfach den Steil abschneiden, Löcher bohren und mit Sprengringen versehen (natürlich noch ein Drilling eingeknipst...)
> 
> Was meint ihr fängt man damit Hechte????;+;+
> 
> ...



Also reichen wird das wohl. Du solltest aber eventuelle Köderverluste berücksichtigen, lieber einen Köder mehr als zu wenig dabei|rolleyes
Und verschiedne Modelle (Tauchtiefe etc.), dann kannst du auf verschiedene Situationen reagieren und ausprobieren


----------



## pike-81 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@carpfisherbasti: Schau mal in diesem Thread:Der ultimatve Blinker und Spinner Fotothread !


----------



## Micha85 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Channa_bavaricus schrieb:


> Hey Martin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei nem Opel macht das keinen großen Unterschied ob der nun nen Motor hat oder nicht. |supergri


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mit meiner neuen Cam

*Edit by Mod*
Bild entfernt, siehe dazu
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136269

mal einen meiner neuen kleinen abgelichtet:

http://img11.*ih.us/img11/3144/xrap.gif

http://img651.*ih.us/img651/5788/xrap2.gif

Greetz Fabi


----------



## John Doe12 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Channa_bavaricus schrieb:


> Hey Martin,
> 
> Du hattest das Auto vom Frühjahr bis Herbst ohne Motor in der Garage stehen ;+ :m
> 
> LG Anderl |wavey:



Ja ich hab im Herbst nen 70 PS Yamaha Viertakter in den Opel gebaut|kopfkrat|muahah:|jump:

Ob nu Opel oder nicht, völlig egal, ich bin zufrieden und das zählt...Gibt auch welche die fischen ne Red Arc und sind zufrieden...

Petri

Martin


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Live View verwende ich sowieso nicht. Bei einem Bild ist der ISO Wert etwas höher da es trotz Blitz zu dunkel war. Das andere ist mit ISO 200 geschossen.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Daywalker155 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mich mal selbst beschenkt =)


----------



## ...brummel... (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

aber nen sehr schönes geschenk:m


----------



## Andy.F (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern sind die Pakete eingetroffen endlich freude freude |supergri|supergri
Die 201 Cardiff wird morgen eingeweiht.

Kennt Ihr in der 2. Reihe ganz unten den Jerk?
Ist ein Duke I-Fish kosten 10€ gleicht dem Buster sehr.

Und demnächst kommt noch ein Perchx dazu

Hier mal die Daten der Köder

1.Spalte
2x Salmo Fatso 10cm sinkend
4x Salmo Slider 10 cm sinkend

2.Spalte
2x Salmo Slider 12 cm sinkend
2x Strike Pro Buster Jerk 15 cm sinkend
1x I-Fish The Duke 15cm langsam sinkend

3.Spalte
http://www.jerkbait.com/product_info.php?info=p5893_Rapala-Glidin--Rap-12-cm-Farbtabelle.html[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Glidin' Rap Jerkbait von     Rapala
[/SIZE][/FONT]*Fox Rage - Hitcher Jerk & Twitch *12cm
BIG FAT PITBULL 13cm
Abu Fat Head Killer 15cm
Spro The Rapper 12,8cm

4. Spalte
2x Hi-Lo Jerkbait 
Balzer Shirasu S-Curver 170 
*
*


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Sammlung :m
Darf man fragen wos den Duke gibt? Schon öfter von dem Bai gehört, suche ihn aber leider vergeblich.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Andy.F (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Den habe ich beim Fishermanns Partner gesehen und für 9,99 konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Gibt auch paar Videos davon.
Später wird getestet


----------



## MMK308 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sportfischerprüfung bestanden, jetzt gehts los!
Hab mich selbst beschenkt :

Shimano Yasei Jerk

Abu garcia ambassadeur

0,17er Fireline

Diverse Jerks Salmo Hybrida uvm.

Darunter auch ein Zalt 14 Sinkend, war schon lange fällig :vik:


----------



## Leski (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Zandi schrieb:


> Sportfischerprüfung bestanden, jetzt gehts los!
> Hab mich selbst beschenkt :
> 
> Shimano Yasei Jerk
> ...



Warum war der schon lang fällig wenn du ez erast die Prüfung bestanden hast|kopfkrat


----------



## Ziegenbein (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich denke jeder von uns hat vor seiner Sportfischerprüfung schon geangelt, ich als Steppke auf jeden Fall.

Halb so wild :g


----------



## victory (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir erstmal die PEZON & MICHEL Redoutable Bass 2.10 2-7g für Barsch und Forelle gegönnt (sehr geile rute ich liebe ruten die nicht hart sondern weich und schwabbelig sind  ).
Dazu eine Shimano exage FC 2500 (auch sehr zu empfehlen #6


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kleines Spielzeug fürs neue Boot :l

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das DSI in der Ostsee macht, tiefer als 20 Meter angel ich seltenst.

Videos auf Youtube sehen schonmal vielversprechend aus.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute ist mein Jerk-set gekommen....
Abu Garcia Vendetta Jerk H 60-100 Wg
und...
shimano Cardiff 301A.......













Lg CarpHunter


----------



## Andy.F (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Combo und die Rute gibts ja momentan sehr billig  bei Ask.... 
Habe selbst eine 201 Cardiff und begeistert noch keine Perücke und die Wurfbremse ganz auf egal welcher Köder.
Das ist bei meiner Viento ganz anders.
Nur die Schnur spult sich nicht gleich auf. Rechts ist weniger


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe die mit einer billigen schnur aufgespult damit ich das werfen lerne und die ist gleichmäßig aufgespullt vom aussehen und verarbeitung bin ich sehr zufrieden muss nur noch nen gescheiden hecht drillen umzu sehen wie sie so ist  ich habe beide für rute unr rolle 130€ Ausgeben.....

Was für ein Vorfach Material benützt ihr eig zum jerken???

Lg Carphunter


----------



## Andy.F (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Spinnstange oder steifer Stahl. Titan noch nicht


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Familienzuwachs :m

http://img43.*ih.us/img43/6324/weihnachtenkh.jpg

Gruß Fabi


----------



## m4Tze (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab mir

abu garcia fantasista oren'ji
cebbra jackson pro profi concept
shimano biomaster 4000 FB
DAM super natural shad pike und perch

Schnur kommt bald ne
stroft oder ne power pro (red) oder die neue 8slick aber erstmal schaun was die so taugt


soo long matze mit der 4 |wavey:


----------



## m4Tze (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sry für doppelpost


----------



## ActiV (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

feines Täschchen, steht bei mir zur Zeit leider kaum benutzt rum 
Sieht trotzdem jut aus 
Sag mal an, was hast du für die Orenji bezahlt bzw. welche ist es? Lg und Wg wären interessant, da ich auch überlege mir eine zu gönnen :c


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



m4Tze schrieb:


> shimano biomaster 4000 FB


 Berichte mal, wie sich die Biomaster so macht, das interessiert mich. Schicke Sachen!


----------



## sdg82 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

habe mich nun auch endlich für eine neue Spinrolle entschieden.

Habe mir heute eine Shimano Technium 4000 FC mit Daiwa Tournament Braid 8 Schnur in 0,14 zum Barsch und Zander Jiggen gekauft.

Optisch ist die Rolle auf der alten Rocksweeper ne feine Sache.... hoffe dass sie mich am Wasser auch so begeistert.

Lg Sandro


----------



## Flussmonster (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin  

Kam gerade per Post :


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neben diversen Standardgummis kam heute dieser außergewöhnliche Gefährte des Weges gehoppelt,






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdYxRA9zYaI

Mal sehen wie der sich so in der kommenden Saison machen wird...


----------



## TioZ (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

oh.. was´n schicker Frosch.. wie heißt denn das Biest oder wo haste ihn her? Ich hab da son Ackertümpel gefunden.. 1/3 Kraut, 1/3 Wasser und der Rest Hecht.

Selbst mit Popper + Einzelhaken komm ich dort nicht wirklich weiter.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

In Deutschland bekommst Du Ihn hier,
http://www.topwater-productions.de/store/produkt/112

ich habe meinen bei TWH bestellt,
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/River2Sea_Larry_Dahlberg_Diver_Frog_60/descpage-R2SLDF.html


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

TioZ ich habe auch 2x Frösche die auf der wasseroberfläche springen die dinger heißen BronzeEyeFrog von Spro


----------



## TioZ (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vielen Dank,

mit fast 20 Talern kein Schäppchen aber was solls... 

Bekommt man die Paddelfüße nachgekauft oder setzt man jedes mal nen kompletter Kermit fällig?

MfG

TioZ

edit: ich seh schon, die Beinchen gibts auch einzeln..


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Einen Extrasatz bekommt man mitgeliefert! und wenn die auch versemmelt sind kann auch nachgekauft werden. Ein passendes Werkzeug zum Ausbau wird zum Froschn mitgeliefert.

Bei TWP ist das Ding echt nicht billig, wenn man ihn aber bei TWH bestellt und vielleicht noch ein paar andere Gummis als "Versandkostenzerteiler" mit rein schmeißt kann man ihn für bummelig 10€ haben.


----------



## david24 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe ich zwar schon etwas länger, aber besser spät als nie, oder wie sagt man so schön…. Im neuen Jahr möchte ich mich vom Forellenangeln, auf dem bisher mein Haubtaugenmerk lag abwenden, und mich der Spinnfischerei widmen. Der bevorzugte Zielfisch wird dann der Barsch sein. 
Da musste dann auch ein wenig Kleinkram her:
Von links: Savagear Caviar Spinner #2 6g, Mepps Agila gold  #2 , Savagear Rotex Spinner  #2  5.5g
http://img705.*ih.us/img705/6530/p1010730m.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
Von links: Savagear 4 play Herring Swim&Jerk 9,5cm Lemon Back , Savagear 4 play Herring Swim&Jerk 9,5cm Perch , Nils Master Invincible 5cm 6g
http://img560.*ih.us/img560/8178/p1010722i.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Die Rute ist eine Drennan Series 7 Spincast 8‘ 240cm.
Die dazu passende Rolle ist eine Quantum Catalyst Inshore CI20PTsB.
Die Schnur ist eine Stren Microfuse.
http://img189.*ih.us/img189/9750/p1010732w.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
Hoffentlich werde ich mit den Sachen viel Spaß haben…
Ich denke für den Anfang sollte das reichen, um einige schöne Barsche überlisten zu können.
Grüße…
David


----------



## Schlebusch (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So mal ein kleiner Nachtrag von mir aus den letzten beiden Wochen.

-  Jenzi Hülsen-Zange
-  Flexonit 0,27mm 6,8kg
-  Flexonit 0,36mm 11,5kg
-  Fox Rage Surefit Snaps Größe 1 20kg
-  Fox Rage Surefit Snaps Größe 2 14kg
-  Fox Rage Slick Stick SR - Cool Herring 
-  Lucky Craft Live Pointer 95MR - Northern Yellow Perch, Bloody Orig Tennessee & Ghost Minnow 
-  Lucky Craft Live Pointer 95DD - Bloody Chartreuse Shad & Bloody Ghost Minnow
-  Lucky Craft Live Pointer 80MR - Bloody Ghost Minnow


----------



## master26 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
habe mir eine Exage FC 2500 und eine Exage 4000 FC gegönnt.
Bin damit mehr als zufrieden ......

Die 2500er wird zum Spinnfischen genutzt und die 4000er( noch ungefischt )  zum Feedern, karpfen,Barbe.


----------



## Andy.F (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neue Bestellung eingetroffen 



Ukleja 9cm - CZ
_Length: 9cm ; Weight: 12g ; Type: sinking
_
Traper 12cm sinking - N
_Length: 12cm ; Weight: 40g
_
Savage Gear Freestyler 13cm Color 17
_Length: 13cm ; Weight: 46g ; Color: 17-Baby Cod ; Type: slowly sinking
_
Fatso F10 Sinking TT 
_Version: sinking ; Lenght: 10cm ; Weight: 52g ; Hooks: Two - No.1 ; Diving depth: 1,2/2,0m
_
Jack J18 HPE
_Version: sinking ; Lenght: 18cm ; Weight: 70g ; Hooks: Two - No.4/0
_
Jack J18 RPE
_Version: sinking ; Lenght: 18cm ; Weight: 70g ; Hooks: Two - No.4/0
_
Slider SD10S HGS
_Lenght: 10cm ; Weight: 46g ; Type: sinking ; Hooks: Two - No. 1
_
Slider SD10S TT 
_Lenght: 10cm ; Weight: 46g ; Type: sinking ; Hooks: Two - No. 1
_
Warrior W15 RPH
_Version: sinking ; Lenght: 15cm ; Weight: 75g ; Hooks: Two - No.4/0
_
Warrior W15 RR
_Version: sinking ; Lenght: 15cm ; Weight: 75g ; Hooks: Two - No.4/0
_
Jerk Plus 13cm S Color K 
_Length: 13cm ; Weight: 60g ; Depth: 1.2-3.5m ; Type: sinking ; Color: K
_


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Andy was haste für alles bezahlt und wo haste es gekauft?


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



CarpHunter_96 schrieb:


> Andy was haste für alles bezahlt und wo haste es gekauft?



Salmos kauft man hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176630&page=3 wo sonst.


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke wusste ich nicht


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Normal ja, aber Perch und Co. würde ich im Moment hier bestellen,
http://www.harrissportsmail.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=2177

ist gerade Sale und auch EU


----------



## Andy.F (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Salmos kauft man hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176630&page=3 wo sonst.




Genu da habe ich bestellt geht alles ohne Probleme.
Wegen USA habe ich auch schon geschaut. Die Preise auf der Seite waren vorher höher und man beachte auch die 19% wenn man über 22€ kauft dann ists nicht mehr so günstig.
Und der Versand dauert auch länger. Fishing Mart 4 Tage


----------



## Schlebusch (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir gestern auf der Messe in Duisburg noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten gekauft:

- Hecht Aufkleber für die Köderbox
- Think Big Quetschhülsen in den Größen 1 und 2
- Gamakatsu Wirbel in den Größen 6 und 7 (47kg und 38kg)


----------



## Bolli82 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute habe ich mir eine neues Spielzeug gegönnt:

Daiwa Ryukon 2,75m Wg: 12-28g
Stroft 150m Stärke: 3


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachdem mein altes Paar nach sieben Jahren das Zeitliche gesegnet haben, kam heute endlich ein nagelneues Paar an:


----------



## sdg82 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab heute auch wieder was neues bekommen.

Möchte in der neuen Saison mal die Zanderkant Kauli´s in beiden größen testen.


----------



## tyirian (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@christian36

Was sind das für Schuhe? Schauen gut und bequem aus!
Bin auch auf der Suche nach neuen, da meine alten BW Stiefel langsam zerfallen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Haix Airpower X1. Sind meine Arbeitsstiefel; Frühjahr/Herbst hab ich Airpower P10 und im Sommer P65.


----------



## Gemini (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab endlich was passendes für ein geplantes UL-Projekt gefunden. Shimano AXUL-SA, besonders gefällt mir der kantige 80er Stil.

Und eine AIRD damit sie nicht so alleine ist...


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja nee is klar.:m

Und wo sind die restlichen Sachen?:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## bassproshops (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gemini schrieb:


> Hab endlich was passendes für ein geplantes UL-Projekt gefunden. Shimano AXUL-SA, besonders gefällt mir der kantige 80er Stil.
> 
> Und eine AIRD damit sie nicht so alleine ist...



Und wie ist die AIRD ?
Wo haste sie gekauft ?


----------



## Gemini (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@bassproshops bei basspro

und noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Schneidi (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.anglerfreizeit.de/xtc/pr...00-LD-Freilaufrolle-10122-501.html?refID=0001

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/13175

neues carpequipment für die kommende saison


----------



## MrFloppy (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei basspro hab ich auch eingekauft, heute das paket beim zoll geholt |supergri




und dann auch gleich noch die spasscombo für norge vervollständigt :q


----------



## Doanafischer (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



christian36 schrieb:


> Nachdem mein altes Paar nach sieben Jahren das Zeitliche gesegnet haben, kam heute endlich ein nagelneues Paar an:




Glückwunsch!
Haix liefert echt klasse Qualität. Ich nutze sowohl die Airpower P 3 zum Angeln als auch "dienstlich" ( Feuerwehr) die Fire Hero und wurde noch kein Bischen enttäuscht!  :m


----------



## FehmarnAngler (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Geimini:

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, mag ich rein optisch diese Daiwa überhaupt nicht.... diese Farbe erweckt in mir merkwürdige Bilder. #q

Bei mir ist auch längst was neues fällig, mein Tackleaffe schreit nach Futter... nur irgendwie finde ich nichts.


----------



## Düser (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn Frabe des Rollenfuß mit der der Spule identisch wäre, wäre die Sache soagr vertretbar. Aber so sieht dat nicht so gut aus ... MMn.!
Aber es kommt ja auf die inneren Werte an 

@ FehmarnTackleFreak: Bau ne Sushi auf


----------



## Kotzi (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich würde sagen spar auf ein Sit on Top , oder auf ne Branze um sie mit der Stella vergleichen zu können.. irgendwas dass nicht sofort erfüllbar ist,
das steigert das "Lustempfinden" ungemein ( gilt leider auch bei Frauen   )


----------



## sdg82 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also wenn ich mir das erste Foto von mister Floppy anschaue, dann stellt sich mir schon die Frage, ob es wirklich Menschen gibt, die so viele Köder abreißen wie mr. Floppy nachkauft ???

Ein wenig Krank ist das schon , oder?? |supergri|supergri


----------



## MrFloppy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sparen durch kaufen ;-) trotz Zoll und Märchensteuer ca. 2€/Pack gespart. 

Es gibt schon Tage, da brauch ich 10 Gufi ... Nicht wegen abrissen, aber die Dinger halten einfach nix aus ;-) und ein paar geb ich an Spezl ab und die Jugendgruppe im Verein ist auch ein dankbarer Abnehmer. 

Außerdem gehen die ja nicht kaputt :-D


----------



## FehmarnAngler (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Düser schrieb:


> @ FehmarnTackleFreak: Bau ne Sushi auf


 
Nöööö, ich spekuliere auf ne Biomaster FB, UL-Spinnrute oder einer S...a :l Würde mir aber eh nichts bringen, bin im Moment wenn mal auf Mefo vom Ufer.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## pike-81 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






Moinsen!
Aus Mangel an Zeit und Auswahl wird es diesen Monat wieder nichts mit meiner neuen Rute. Also mußten die Scheinchen für was anderes draufgehen: 5 Köder für 80 Tacken...
Illex, Strike Pro, Jackson und Dieter Eisele
Petri


----------



## spike999 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

für die 5 hast 80€ hingelegt...
viel zu viel...meiner meinung nach...


----------



## Scorpion85 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir gestern erstmal drei neue Bewohner für meine Tacklebox gekauft! 

Sebile Crankster 55 MR
Spro Pike Fighter Triple Jointed
Senshu JP Tricepx112

Bild folgt noch, da ich sie noch nicht auf dem PC habe!


----------



## Topic (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei mir gabs paar neue hecht und barsch happen ^^
und was neues um die dinger in die weite ferne zu katapultieren

http://img201.*ih.us/img201/6438/09012012261.jpg

http://img18.*ih.us/img18/1585/09012012267.jpg

Speedmaster 20-50 gr 3,00m

und da mein lieber pc meinte kaputt zu gehen wurde es zeit für neue teile^^

Mainboard:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/ASUS/P5G41T-M_LX/150740/?

Ram:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Corsair/DIMM_8_GB_DDR3-1600_Kit/885866/?

Gehäuse:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Thermaltake/Armor_A90_VL90001W2Z/250018/?

das alte war nich mehr so hübsch ^^


----------



## Scorpion85 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, wie versprochen noch meine neuen Errungenschaften als Bild! 

Sebile Crankster 55 MR
Spro Pike Fighter Triple Jointed
Senshu JP Tricepx112




LG
Chris


----------



## Jerk Meister (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

moin moin

so hätte kein moter öl glitter mehr (wurm
und mein pounder war kaputt jetzt mussen
neue herhalten und wen ich schon dabei bin
noch ein hardbait von jenzi (jack S)
Pounder 380g
jenzi Jack S 186g
wurm 150g(mit kopf)
zum größen vergleich ein shaker

Gruß Jerk Meister


----------



## MDieken (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

habe mir einen kleinen wobbler ( ca. 7 cm ) von Fladen geholt.
Farbe: blau, mit kleine tauchschaufel. Sobald ich das kpaierwie man bilder hochlädt, kommen bilder 

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Spinfisher95 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ob mir das Fliegenfischen liegt ?
Im Sommer werde ich es endgültig herausfinden, bisher klappt das Werfen aber schon ganz gut |rolleyes


----------



## jogibaer1996 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

was ist das denn für ne Rute?
Wir haben die letzten Jahre im Sommer am Vereinsteich mit der Fliege auf Karpfen gefischt -> absolut geile Angelei!!
Abgesehen davon ist der Karpfen glaube ich fürs Fliegenfischen ein recht Dankbarer Zielfisch; das klappt natürlich nur, wenn die Karpfen ihre Nahrung von der Oberfläche aufnehmen.

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier mal wieder was für den Tackle hunger.

Foto 1: Eingebau:
                           Rute 3,05m 15-60g Spinmaster2 Blank Ringe Fuji Ringe 6+1
                           Ködertisch für die Brandung.

Foto 2: 2 Shimano Power Aeros 6000XSA
Foto 3: Shimano Aspire 1000FA

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Spinfisher95 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> was ist das denn für ne Rute?
> Wir haben die letzten Jahre im Sommer am Vereinsteich mit der Fliege auf Karpfen gefischt -> absolut geile Angelei!!
> Abgesehen davon ist der Karpfen glaube ich fürs Fliegenfischen ein recht Dankbarer Zielfisch; das klappt natürlich nur, wenn die Karpfen ihre Nahrung von der Oberfläche aufnehmen.
> 
> ...




Moin Jonas,
den Namen und die Marke der Rute kenne ich nicht, da ich sie gebraucht gekauft habe und auf der Rute und dem Rutenrohr jediglich die Stärke steht. AFTMA 5 und 9,0" Länge. mehr weiß ich von ihr nicht.
Dass sie angelich gebraucht war, ist glücklicherweise nicht zu erkennen 

AFTMA 5 ist für Karpfen leider viel zu leicht, ich denke, dass ich damit neben Forellen auch gut auf Rotaugen und Barsche fischen kann #6


----------



## Bobster (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich :k
...und heute, am Sonntag 
vom HERMES-Auslieferer zugestellt |kopfkrat



*Swedish Army Mess-Kit*
in der seltenen "Edelstahl" Ausführung und mit
dem Army-Trangiabrenner #6

Was hab ich da lange nach gesucht #x


----------



## Lorenz (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

AFW Titantium 20 und 40 lbs...im Vergleich dazu ein Terminator 20 lbs (etwas gleichstark wie das AFW 20 lbs). Ich bin mal gespannt :g


----------



## pionier2511 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs auch mal wieder ne reihe neue Sachen 

http://img706.*ih.us/img706/1139/dsc0003aa.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## goolgetter (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Pionier2511,

bist du von dem Coltminnow´s 80 so überzeugt oder warum hast da gleich zwei von gekauft. (seiraminnow hast auch zwei aber die interessieren mich gerade nicht)
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche habe ich nämlich auch einen C´minnow in der box?!


----------



## ActiV (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> AFW Titantium 20 und 40 lbs...im Vergleich dazu ein Terminator 20 lbs (etwas gleichstark wie das AFW 20 lbs). Ich bin mal gespannt :g



Viel spannender finde ich die Gleichungen im Hintergrund =D
Sind das Integralrechnungen oder habe ich mich verschaut?
Ist ja grausam, was studierst du?
Um im Topic zu bleiben:
Was hast für das gute Titan bezahlt? Gruß


----------



## Lorenz (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

~25 inkl. Versand für 2x 15 ft.



ActiV schrieb:


> Sind das Integralrechnungen oder habe ich mich verschaut?
> Ist ja grausam, was studierst du?


U.a....Das volle Programm!
Geoökologie...ich kann den Kram nach der Klausur also ruhigen Gewissens wieder vergessen.


----------



## torf1 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Darf man fragen wo du das bestellt hast? (auch gerne PN)

Grüße


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hoffentlich in den Staaten, weil die Preise dafür in Deutschland eine bodenlose Frechheit sind.


----------



## pionier2511 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



goolgetter schrieb:


> @Pionier2511,
> 
> bist du von dem Coltminnow´s 80 so überzeugt oder warum hast da gleich zwei von gekauft. (seiraminnow hast auch zwei aber die interessieren mich gerade nicht)
> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche habe ich nämlich auch einen C´minnow in der box?!




Na gleich 2 Coltminnows weil sie auf 9,99 € reduziert waren , Und die Seiras weil sie top auf grosse Forellen sind  .


----------



## Lorenz (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



christian36 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich in den Staaten, weil die Preise dafür in Deutschland eine bodenlose Frechheit sind.



~34 Dollar inkl. Versand für 2x15 ft. Vorfachmaterial find ich aber auch nicht billig. Mir ist bisher aber auch nicht bekannt, dass es bzgl. Titanium überhaupt irgendwo "billig" geht...oder hat jemand einen Hersteller und oder eine Bezugsquelle wo man nochwas sparen kann!?


http://www.wireleader.com/  <<<  Interessant! Hab ich grad entdeckt...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jungs jungs jungs, ihr immer mit eurem Kleinkram  #d :q
Hier kommen 54cm mit über einem halben Kilo Gewicht gepaart mit 7/0er Drillingen und noch ein paar kleine 31cm Gummis daneben.

http://img580.*ih.us/img580/8927/monsterfam.gif

http://img109.*ih.us/img109/5374/monstero.gif

Da muss die Mutti doch Apetitt bekommen  |kopfkrat


Gruß Fabi


----------



## bobbl (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

An welchem Gerät fischst du Köder dieser Größenklasse?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die 54er werden ausschließlich geschleppt, die 31er ganz normal mit ner Speedmaster AX Mort Manie geworfen.


----------



## Fun Fisher (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Die 54er werden ausschließlich geschleppt, die 31er ganz normal mit ner Speedmaster AX Mort Manie geworfen.




Und was willst du damit erschlagen?|kopfkrat :m


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Und was willst du damit erschlagen?|kopfkrat :m



Waller und Hechte ab 90 dürften die auch nehmen. Tief geschleppt in einigen meiner Seen mitsicherheit nicht schlecht, man glaub gar nicht was sich ein guter Hecht runterwürgen kann, ein Waller sowieso.

@Jhonnie: Von den kleinen hab ich die hinteren beiden Seitenarme abgeschnippelt, läuft jetzt besser. Wobei mir die 31 cm direkt klein vorkommen :q


----------



## Huchenfreak (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Manchmal muss man sich was Gutes tun. Shimano Twin Power 4000 Fa nagelneu mit Ersatzspule in OVP.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## Huchenfreak (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






[/IMG]


----------



## pfefferladen (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> [/IMG]



Oh...ein Schätzchen .....:m


----------



## marlin2304 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> [/IMG]




Die gute alte. Darf ich fragen wo du die noch ergattern konntest?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

eBay. Sind ständig welche als Auktion drin.


----------



## Harrie (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein Bild fehlt noch!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> ~34 Dollar inkl. Versand für 2x15 ft. Vorfachmaterial find ich aber auch nicht billig. Mir ist bisher aber auch nicht bekannt, dass es bzgl. Titanium überhaupt irgendwo "billig" geht...oder hat jemand einen Hersteller und oder eine Bezugsquelle wo man nochwas sparen kann!?
> 
> 
> http://www.wireleader.com/  <<<  Interessant! Hab ich grad entdeckt...



Mit Abstand das günstigste, was ich gefunden habe. Schon gefischt und für gut befunden. http://www.ebay.de/itm/Titanium-Vor...cher_Wirbel&hash=item43ac27fe43#ht_557wt_1072


----------



## pike-81 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*





Konnte mich mal wieder nicht zusammenreißen. Hoffentlich rockt die DVD!
Ca. 130 Euronen...
Petri


----------



## jkc (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Teurer Laden den Du da besuchst...|bigeyes


----------



## Micha85 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn die Pilker aus Gold sind... warum nicht. Dann ist der Preis doch OK. 

Ich habe mir nen neuen Beutel für die Angelpapiere zugelegt. 
Wasserdicht, richtiges Format, modernes Design, blitzschnelle Lieferung und das ganz ohne eine Bestellung abgegeben zu haben. |kopfkrat







:m


----------



## pike-81 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Waren drei verschiedene Läden in HH...
Die Pilker sind von Eisele. Die sind immer etwas teurer, dafür muß man die Haken nicht austauschen und der Lack hält ziemlich gut.
Die DVD ist der Hammer! Viele Unterwasseraufnahmen von Ködern, Bissen und jagenden Hechten!
Petri


----------



## Breamhunter (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nen neuen Beutel für die Angelpapiere zugelegt.
> Wasserdicht, richtiges Format, modernes Design, blitzschnelle Lieferung und das ganz ohne eine Bestellung abgegeben zu haben. |kopfkrat



Kannste beim Angeln auch gleich hintern Scheibenwischer klemmen. Spart das Rumwühlen bei einer Kontrolle


----------



## Scorpion85 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir auch mal wieder was neues zugelegt! ^^

Illex Chubby
Illex Squirrel SQ-61 und ein
Filletiermesser von Rapala! 




LG
Chris


----------



## Schlebusch (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe heute noch ein bisschen was eingekauft:

- Mepps Spinner Silber in den Größen 2 und 3
- Fox Rage 16 Comp large shallow Box
- Fox Rage Hammer Head Pliers Regular
- Shimano Vengeance XT Polbrille


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal nen Duke von I-Fish zum testen |rolleyes

http://img853.*ih.us/img853/9145/dukeq.gif


----------



## Scorpion85 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Mal nen Duke von I-Fish zum testen |rolleyes
> 
> http://img853.*ih.us/img853/9145/dukeq.gif



Wieviel haste denn für den gelöhnt?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

I-Fish Duke kostet 9,99 beim Biber um die Ecke...
gibt 10 Farben und sind vom lauf her allemal ok...

Mirco


----------



## h3nn3 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



LEV schrieb:


> Habe heute noch ein bisschen was eingekauft:
> 
> - Mepps Spinner Silber in den Größen 2 und 3
> - Fox Rage 16 Comp large shallow Box
> ...




Die Box ist ziemlich cool. Habe ich mir auch letztes Jahr zugelegt. Super stabil und es rutschen nicht andauernd die ganzen Zwischenelemente raus, wie das bei anderen Boxen der Fall ist!


Gruß h3nn3


----------



## Schlebusch (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mir gefällt sie auch echt super!!
War auf der Suche nach einer Box in denen ich meine Kleinteile wie Drillinge, Snaps, Wirbel und Klemmhülsen verstaun kann.
Die Box hat genau den Platz den ich gesucht habe für meine Kleinteile deswegen habe ich sie mir gekauft


----------



## u-see fischer (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habs gerade wieder getan #d. Beim stöbern im Inet bin ich auf einen Verkäufer gestoßen und ich wurde gezwungen 5 Rapallas X-Rap in 10 cm zu kaufen.
Bilder gibts, sobald die Dinger hier sind.


----------



## Flussmonster (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*








Leider etwas unscharf, da ich momentn nur mein Handy habe um Fotos zu machen :/ 

Jetzt fehlt nurnoch eine passende Rolle


----------



## frantic (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir eine neue Rute und Schnur gegönnt .

Fehlt nur noch die passende Rolle.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier ein paar Bilder vom letzten Besuch beim Tackledealer|rolleyes

Hart Doc W Minnow 85mm
Hart Faktor Minnow 80mm





Iron Claw Doiyo Sokai Ukabu 85
Iron Claw Doiyo Senshu 85





2x Spöket Falkfish, 1x mal in 10 und einmal in 18 Gramm, müssten die in 6cm sein





Iron Claw Doiyo Nintai Ukabu 52
Hart Doc W Minnow 50mm





Die Köder von Hart sehen super aus, kann man mit einem Illex vergleichen, kosten aber nur ca. 2/3 bzw die Hälfte von dem der Illexe, aber viel wichtiger, ob sie laufen und fangen wird der Praxistest zeigen, aber ich denke da wird schon was gehen


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

NEE, sind 6cm deine Spöki´s....


----------



## FangeNichts5 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Boot angler schrieb:


> NEE, sind 6cm deine Spöki´s....



Okay, dann weiß ich bescheid  Hatte das nicht mehr ganz im Kopf|rolleyes


----------



## Meteraal (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist zwar kein Angelkrams, aber indirekt 

Auf das ich nen paar gute Fische dieses Jahr vor die Linse bekomme...


----------



## jkc (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schönes Teil, Superzoom bis 600mm Brennweite!|bigeyes
Hatte ich auch mit geliebäugelt, mich dann aber für die G3 entschieden...

Viel Spaß mit dem Ding!


----------



## Fish on!!! (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Habs gerade wieder getan #d. Beim stöbern im Inet bin ich auf einen Verkäufer gestoßen und ich wurde gezwungen 5 Rapallas X-Rap in 10 cm zu kaufen.
> Bilder gibts, sobald die Dinger hier sind.



Haha, ich konnte es auch nicht lassen und hab mir noch einen Husky Jerk Suspender 12 cm und ein Filetiermesser beim Ausfüllen des Rheinscheins geholt. Je bescheidener die Bedingungen zum Angeln sind, umso mehr Zubehör kaufe ich 
Alfred, hast du die X-Raps aus der Bucht gefischt, oder vom Raubfischspezialisten?


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fish on!!! schrieb:


> Alfred, hast du die X-Raps aus der Bucht gefischt, oder vom Raubfischspezialisten?



Sind aus der Bucht und kommen über den großen Teich.
5 Stück für 34,99$ zuzüglich Versand, da mußte ich dann zugreifen.


----------



## Lorenz (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> ...
> 5 Stück für 34,99$ zuzüglich Versand, da mußte ich dann zugreifen.



Kleiner Tip am Rande:
Bieten statt sofort-kaufen kann durchaus lohnen. Zweier,dreier oder Viererpacks gehen tendenziell günstiger weg...in der Regel laufen die Auktionen eines Anbieters auch recht zeitnah aus, sodass man mehrere Sachen bestellen kann die man braucht/sucht und dadurch Versandkosten spart.

RAPALA XR-10  X-RAP  SILVER BLUE   *2*   LURES    US $8,57


----------



## Slick (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip am Rande:
> Bieten statt sofort-kaufen kann durchaus lohnen. Zweier,dreier oder Viererpacks gehen tendenziell günstiger weg...in der Regel laufen die Auktionen eines Anbieters auch recht zeitnah aus, sodass man mehrere Sachen bestellen kann die man braucht/sucht und dadurch Versandkosten spart.
> 
> RAPALA XR-10  X-RAP  SILVER BLUE   *2*   LURES    US $8,57




Ich hab mir gerade paar X-Raps in 10cm bestellt und vor ein paar Tagen ein paar Sammys,Gunfish 85-100.
Bei den Luckycraft kann ich das verstehen wieso in den USA gekauft wird,aber bei den Rapalas X-Rap+Porto die sind circa 2-3 Euro billiger als in Deutschland.

/Ja ich weiss der Dollarkurs ist nicht gerade Gut.


----------



## hecht98 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir vorgestern nen illex dd-arnaud 100 in mat tiger gekauft, heute morgen gleich nen 88cm hecht aufe schuppen gelegt!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Stehen die bei dir noch so flach?


----------



## hecht98 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die stehen nicht flach, der see ist nicht grade der tiefste, durchschnittlich so 4m.. tiefste stelle ist 8m tief!


----------



## J3ns3r (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

naja der DD Arnaud 100 geht glaube ich ca. 3m tief
event. ist das Gewässer nicht viel tiefer

edit: ups, der hecht98 war etwas schneller


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

4 Meter ist bei mir noch flach  Kommt aber natürlich immer auf das jeweilige Gewässer an.


----------



## e!k (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und Camo-Tackle war auch wieder da


----------



## hecht98 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

naja bei euch der waginger see ist an der tiefsten stelle 28 m tief glaub ich..
..dass 3m für dich dann noch flach ist, ist klar 
ich war da ja selber im sommer aufm campingplatz, da sind schöne hechte drin


----------



## Topic (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

der winter ist fürchterlich^^ man kann nich wirklich die fische ärgern...deswegen kauft man angelkrams ^^

heute kam das päckchen von der firma gerlinger

partner für meine kleine aspire ist das 

abu 701 ^^ leider nicht das passende wetter um die kombo zu testen :c
http://img845.*ih.us/img845/5044/03022012274.jpg

dazu gabs dann noch bisschen fireline fc in 0,10mm..ein paar mefo blinker und bisschen was von salmo ^^

http://img848.*ih.us/img848/8446/03022012276.jpg

http://img52.*ih.us/img52/714/03022012275.jpg


bilder sind vielleicht nicht ganz so top:m


----------



## Pike-Piekser (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe auch was neues von Phantom Lures...


----------



## MrFloppy (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein Paket is leider noch nicht da :-(

Muss wohl oder übel die kommende Woche abwarten, bis die Oren'ji da ist... War mal wieder eine sparen-durch-kaufen Aktion - bei knapp 250 für den Stock musste ich zuschlagen :- D

Dazu noch ne Jackson-Tasche von Cebbra.
A+M lässt sich ebenfalls zeit mit der cheetah und Toro 51... 

Argh!


----------



## Birnfried188 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein Gefühl wie Weihnachten und Geburtstag zusammen.
Heute kam Post :vik:
Rolle für eine Abu Garcia Brilliance 662


----------



## Birnfried188 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Weiter gehts.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heda,

meine neuen Teile zum Hechtfischen mit Köderfisch:

Shimano Purist Apex Predator und Baitrunner 6000.



Grussen Michael


----------



## pike-81 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Kurbelknauf ist wohl sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Der Kurbelknauf ist wohl sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig...


 


Heda,

ja scho aber wird schon werden!
Das neuere Modell mit flachem Griff hätte gleich 30 € mehr gekostet aber das wars mir dann doch nicht wert!

Grussen Michael


----------



## StyleWarz (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

last bought:

Booyah Moontalker Spinnerbaits 1/2 oz in Midnight Black

hab mir mal 2 Stk. zugelegt und nun ma schaun was so geht mit den Teilen


----------



## Hannes94 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Moin Jungs  
wenn das meine Freundin sieht .. dann giebts was auf die Nuss 
http://img41.*ih.us/img41/7202/09022012090.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img192.*ih.us/img192/2250/09022012092.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img109.*ih.us/img109/817/09022012094.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## er2de2 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Habe auch was neues von Phantom Lures...



Geile JBC-Farbe, Basti!

PS: Brauch aber erstmal 'nen neuen Monitor, habe gebohrt!!!! #q


----------



## MoselBarbe (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Hannes94

Was ist das denn für eine Rute...??? |bigeyes
Die sieht ja mal gar nicht schlecht aus...|supergri

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Hannes94 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> @Hannes94
> 
> Was ist das denn für eine Rute...??? |bigeyes
> Die sieht ja mal gar nicht schlecht aus...|supergri
> ...



Hupps, hab ich ganz vergessen zu schreiben.

 Auf der Rolle ist übrigens 26er Mono und einmal 12er Nanofil drauf.
Das ist 'ne Rhino Seatrout Spin Special Edition in 3,15, und 20-55gr Wg.   Ich schreibe aber noch ein paar Zeilen nach dem ersten Test am Wochenende


----------



## frantic (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nun hab ich auch die passende Rolle.


----------



## Leski (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geiles Teil,
hab die 2500 und 1003 und bin total begeistert.Viel Spass damit:m


----------



## u-see fischer (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Habs gerade wieder getan #d. Beim stöbern im Inet bin ich auf einen Verkäufer gestoßen und ich wurde gezwungen 5 Rapallas X-Rap in 10 cm zu kaufen.
> Bilder gibts, sobald die Dinger hier sind.



So, heute sind sie angekommen. Gleichzeitig war ich beim Dealer meines Vertrauen und habe mich mit Gufi's eingedeckt. Das wärmere Wetter kann kommen.


----------



## dendrobaten2000 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Quantum pti 40:m


----------



## pike-81 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*





Moinsen!
Nach der ersten DVD, mußte ich mir unbedingt den zweiten Teil holen. Wieder ein richtig geiler Film mit vielen Unterwasseraufnahmen, Jagdszenen und Köderattacken. Ein MUß für jeden Hechtfan!
Leider nur deutscher Untertitel...
Petri


----------



## sdg82 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

für die kommende Forellensaison....

Endlich ne Stradic mit Einzelkurbel in kleiner Größe!

Shimano Stradic FJ 2500


----------



## Pikehunter 95 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schicke Rolle!:m


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Erstmal für die Forellensaison nen Strike pro nano brown trout geholt! 
http://www.angelfachmarkt.de/-Strike-Pro-Nano-Brown-Trout-2-5cm-2g-Wobbler-sinkend/a39413834_u4364/


----------



## tyirian (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bestellung von Fishing Mart.pl kam (Top Laden!)heute an.:m



(Rapalas sind leider nicht für mich)


----------



## Kunde (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sind das links auf dem bild jaxon-jigköpfe?
kannst du was zu der qualität der jaxon produkte sagen?

gruß kunde


----------



## tyirian (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ne, das sind normale Trapez Bleie.

Edit:



Leider das letzte Paket :/


----------



## hecht98 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir grade ne Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist Lure 7' 20-45 gr. gekauft :m

und ne 14er spiderwire gleich dazu...#h


----------



## Sebastian.L (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sich selber zum Geburtstag beschenken ist was feines.


----------



## Schlebusch (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein Nachtrag noch von mir...

- Black King Kong Drillinge 6063 in den Größen 2 bis 10
- ILLEX Mini Soft Binder
- ILLEX Squirrel 61 Brown Suji Shrimp
- Fox Rage Surefit Snaps Größe 1
- Die Twister waren Extras


----------



## Lorenz (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi


LEV schrieb:


> - Black King Kong Drillinge 6063 in den Größen 2 bis 10



Wäre mal interessant was der Chinakram taugt. Mit "gleichwertig mit Owner" setzt man den Maßstab ja doch recht hoch...


----------



## jkc (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Interessant interessant, wie ist denn der erste Eindruck von den Drillingen? Gibt es die wohl auch in 0/er Größen?


----------



## Schlebusch (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Machen einen super stabilen und verdammt scharfen Eindruck!!
Hatte mal einen Haken aus der Verpackung geholt der ist mir direkt am Finger kleben geblieben.
Auch mein Dad war sofort davon begeistert.
Bin mal gespannt wie sie sich im Härtetest nach der Schonzeit machen.
Wie die sich im Vergleich zu den Owner Drillingen machen kann ich noch nicht beurteilen da ich noch keine Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht habe. Habe mich, was die BKK Drillinge betrifft, auf die Testberichte verlassen. Werde demnächst mal ein Paket Owner Drillinge holen und beide Marken vergleichen.

@jkc: Das Modell 6062 gibts in den Größen 1 - 14 und das Modell 6063 in den Größen 1 - 10.


----------



## Breamhunter (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi
> Wäre mal interessant was der Chinakram taugt. Mit "*gleichwertig mit Owner"* setzt man den Maßstab ja doch recht hoch...



Zumindest schonmal von der Verpackung her gleichwertig


----------



## Andreas25 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern mal wieder Lieferung gekriegt: 5 Effzett 16g und 2 Effzett in 30g, außerdem ne 35er Technium und noch kleinzeugs. Damit hab ich meine Kauforgie dieses Jahr fast abgeschlossen, nur ein vernünftiger Kescher such ich noch.|supergri


----------



## bassproshops (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey

Gestern hatte ich Geburtstag und da kam natürlich auch was neues 

Ganz unabhängig davon, eine Mag Pro 2000,ein bisschen was hartes und ne Packung Kaulis, aus dem BarschArlarm!

Außerdem Illex Hipp Bag und paar Meihos (2x820ND 1x820NDM Sf)

Dann noch ein Esox Abo + Black Pearl - schöne Rute, die aber wahrscheinlcih gehen wird, weil gut besetzt  

Bilder folgen...


----------



## bassproshops (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So wie versprochen...


----------



## bassproshops (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Noch mehr...


----------



## mathei (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Penn WFT Gerätebox 3 in 1 BIG 
Größe: 35 x 36 x 27 cm, Maße der Einzelboxen: 28cm x 19cm x 6cm

nach dem bestücken, habe ich festgestellt, es passt nicht alles rein.
gibt es dafür die boxen auch seperat zu kaufen ? dann könnte ich sie unterschiedlich bestücken ( meer oder süsswasser ).
finde nix im netz.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Barsche,wo seid ihr ?Hab ein neues Trainingsgerät für euch:q

WFT Penzill  
Ryobi Zauber CF


----------



## Leski (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi wollt mir die Rolle auch zulegen,läuft die besser als die normal Ryobi Zauber.Schnurverlegung ist auch nicht so toll wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann.
Ach ja wa is des für ne größe?|bla:


----------



## Lorenz (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|wavey:

Berkley Nanofil

8 lb   vs 0,15mm (von ner Großspule,ich garantier für nix)


----------



## fischermann97 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ bassproshops 
Du musst für deine 15 Jahre die Kohle ja zum Rausschmeissen haben  
Spaß bei Seite , hast dir da ne echt geile Kombo gegönnt !


----------



## bassproshops (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fischermann97 schrieb:


> @ bassproshops
> Du musst für deine 15 Jahre die Kohle ja zum Rausschmeissen haben
> Spaß bei Seite , hast dir da ne echt geile Kombo gegönnt !



Hey
Am Geburtstag ist sowas möglich, sonst leider nicht immer, wobei schon viel Geld in mein Tackle geht!
Die Rute ist übringens ne Custom und noch nicht ganz fertig...


----------



## fischermann97 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn man fragen darf , wieviel hat's ungefähr gekostet ?
Bei mir ist das genauso , in 2 Tagen hab ich Geburtstag


----------



## bassproshops (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was meinst du genau...

Illex Hip Bag: 30€
Meiho Vs 820Nd: 6€
Meiho Vs 820Nd: 10€

Sportex Black Pearl+Esox Abo: 60€
Mitchell Mag Pro: saugünstig neu aber privat 35! €

Und in die Custom ist echt viel, teils unnötiges Geld geflossen, ich hätte wohl fürs gleiche Geld ne bessere von der Stange bekommen, aber ist ja meine erste und die soll mir auch gefallen // rund 160€ wovon der Blank nur ein kleinen Teil ausgemacht hat


----------



## fischermann97 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Joa , die Customer meinte ich  Was hat die für ein Wurfgewicht und hast die selber gemacht ? Würd mir auch gefallen das Teil !


----------



## bassproshops (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jaa, die hab ich selbst aufgebaut...
Angaben des Herstellers 2m und -17g wg aber sie ist 2,10m über das reale wg  weiß ich noch nichts.
Im Rutenbauthread poste ich mehr Bilder und etwas über die entstehungsphase  wenn die rute ganz fertig ist!


----------



## AWebber (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir heute auch mal wieder was gegönnt: Illex Fat Hip Bag - gefällt mir besser als die "normale" Hip bag und gehen vor allem 28er Boxen rein.


AWebber


----------



## Bolli82 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute mal was gegönnt. Ne gute Stradic 2500 FC


----------



## Schlebusch (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern angekommen...

- ILLEX Squad Minnow 80 Jelly Shad
- ILLEX Squirrel 61 Mat Tiger & Agressiv Bass
- ILLEX Arnaud 110 F Mat Tiger
- Die Twister waren wieder ein Extra


----------



## teddy- (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bolli82 schrieb:


> Heute mal was gegönnt. Ne gute Stradic 2500 FC




hallo 

könntest du vielleicht mal ein bild von der rolle einstellen mit ner schachtel zigaretten oder ähnliches daneben damit ich mir ein bild von der größe machen kann 

danke gruß stephan


----------



## derdiescher (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen,

nachdem jetzt ein echtes Schmuckstück    in meinem Rutenwald Platz gefunden hat, dachte ich mir jetzt auch mal an diesem Fred teilzunehmen.
Ich hoffe, das mit den Bildern (leider nicht so gut geworden) funktioniert einigermaßen.

Es handelt sich bei meinem neuen "Taktstock" um eine CMW Spin System II (FT) in 2,40m und einem idealen WG von 10 - 30g.
Ich habe sie zwar gebraucht erstanden, konnte aber bis jetzt nicht den kleinsten Kratzer/irgendeine Beschädigung erkennen.

Nach der Schonzeit wird Diese ausschließlich für meine Wobbler (Bild 2 - meine Illex-Box) genutzt.
Bis dahin kann ich sie leider nur im Trockentest begrappeln aber schon das allein, macht Hoffnung auf mehr.  
Sie liegt super in der Hand, ist mit der TP 2500 perfekt ausbalanciert und macht auch optisch einen wahnsinns Eindruck.

Ich jedenfalls bin begeistert.  ;-)  :m

LG
derdiescher


----------



## Spinnenfänger (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schöne wobböer kiste haste da diescher. 

und die rute sieht auch klasse aus :z


----------



## derdiescher (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich Danke.

Wenn das mein Frau'chen nur auch so sehen würde und ich nicht ständig Worte wie "Übertreibung, Verrückt, o. ä." hören würde.

Das Bild von der Rute ist leider nicht wirklich gelungen (bei Gelegenheit liefere ich noch mal ein Besseres).
Sie sieht aber wirklich geil aus (rote Verzierungen, blauer Zirkonium-Ringsatz, ALPS-Rollenhalter - kurz um: ein Traum).
Ich kann das Ende der Schonzeit kaum erwarten.

Zumal sich die Baitjigger (M + H), Baitjigger Twitchbait (mit Curado 51) und Uli's "Grüne" auch so langsam langweilen.  :m

LG
derdiescher


----------



## yukonjack (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hmmm........ brauche eigentlich auch`n par kleinigkeiten(haken, bleie und vielleicht auch die ein oder andere pose) neu!
aber gestern auto vollgetankt, da müssen diese wünsche wohl noch`n par wochen warten......#c


----------



## bobbykron (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab auch noch eis zwei rapalas nachgerüstet.
und aus der untersten schublade noch 2 "big s !?" geholt (von meinem opa)




http://www.pic-upload.de/view-13127736/rapala.jpg.html


----------



## Spinfisher95 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine Hardbaitausbeute der vergangenen Angelmessen.#6


----------



## LOCHI (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Den musste ich heute unbedingt haben...


----------



## ActiV (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Spinfisher95 schrieb:


> Meine Hardbaitausbeute der vergangenen Angelmessen.#6



Die sind aber hübsch, die würde ich gar nicht baden schicken, lieber gleich in die Vitrine, welche Wobbler sind es denn udn was hast du gelohnt^^?


----------



## Spinfisher95 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ActiV schrieb:


> Die sind aber hübsch, die würde ich gar nicht baden schicken, lieber gleich in die Vitrine, welche Wobbler sind es denn udn was hast du gelohnt^^?




Oben Links: Salmo Thrill 7
Oben Rechts: Illex Water Mocassin 75
Mitte Links: Illex Arnaud 100
Mitte Rechts: Topwater Productions Tini Titan
Unten Links(oben): Hart Beard Walker 65
Unten Links(unten): Illex Tini Fry 50
Unten Rechts: Illex Squadminnow 65

Was meinst du mit: "und was hast du gelohnt? :q


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was du gezahlt hast....

Ich schätze ma so um die 85€.


----------



## igiigi (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Den musste ich heute unbedingt haben...



klasse Teil!! Schon durchs Wasser geführt? |bigeyes


----------



## Spinfisher95 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Was du gezahlt hast....
> 
> Ich schätze ma so um die 85€.




Nee, zum Glück "nur" 67€ ! |muahah:


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da es anscheinend noch Diskussionsbedarf gibt wurden die 
OT-Postings zur Rutenberingung hierhin verschoben,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236202

Ab jetzt wieder ans Thema halten!


----------



## Gemini (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*







Endlich habe ich meinen Waxwing, leider nicht in allen Farben 
die ich gesucht habe:


----------



## LOCHI (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



igiigi schrieb:


> klasse Teil!! Schon durchs Wasser geführt? |bigeyes



Ne leider nicht, Schonzeit


----------



## Telaris (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

neue Zanderkombo musste her!

Hier ist sie:
Greys prowla Platinum 20-50g + Shimano Aernos 3000


----------



## Breamhunter (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe auch was Neues fürs "Leichtere" :q
Die Speedmaster 2,40 MH stand in Kaki in einem Resteregal für 90 Euros, allerdings ohne Futteral und ohne Rohr (ist egal, benötige ich nicht zum Angeln) 
Die 3000er Stradic FJ kam heute aus Austria eingeflogen. 
Dreht sich fast so schön wie meine Stella.
Schnur 10 lbs PowerPro Super 8 Slick


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Ich habe auch was Neues fürs "Leichtere" :q
> Die Speedmaster 2,40 MH stand in Kaki in einem Resteregal für 90 Euros, allerdings ohne Futteral und ohne Rohr (ist egal, benötige ich nicht zum Angeln)
> Die 3000er Stradic FJ kam heute aus Austria eingeflogen.
> Dreht sich fast so schön wie meine Stella.
> ...



Schöne Combo!!#6#6

Ist die Speedy eine aus der SSM-Serie? Sprich mit geteiltem Rutengriff?


----------



## H.Christians (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Telaris schrieb:


> neue Zanderkombo musste her!
> 
> Hier ist sie:
> Greys prowla Platinum 20-50g + Shimano Aernos 3000


 

Wäre schön wenn du mal ein paar Sätze zur Aernos schreiben könntest. Verarbeitung, Laufruhe, Schnurverlegung etc.

Möchte die Rolle auch kaufen, kann die nur nirgends in der Nähe mal live begutachten.


----------



## Telaris (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Natürlich, sehr gerne! Ich habe ebenfalls überlegt ob ich mir nicht doch die Stradic CI4 hole, da ich zuerst Angst hatte das sie nur wegen dem Aussehen die Leute zum Kaufen animieren soll und nicht wegen der Technik. Letzendlich war für mich die mind 50,--Euro Preisunterschied doch der Grund es zu kaufen. Gesagt getan hab mir die 15er Power Pro drauf spulen lassen und bin nunmehr 2x bei mehr oder minder schwierigen Witterungsverhältnissen zum Kanal raus für je 4-5 Stunden. 

Hab sie intensiv bei diesen 2 sessions befischt und ich muss sagen das ich für mich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe. Sie fühlt sich nicht fremd an, läuft auf Anhieb unproblematisch und sauber und die Schnurverlegung ist meines Erachtens wirklich sehr gut. Gut habe jetzt die Praxis nicht mit einem Drill eines Kapitalen um was zum Abfangen der Fluchten und Kopfschläge sagen zu können, allerdings habe ich nach meinen Angeltrips genug Vertrauen zu der Rolle gewonnen und darauf kommt es ja auch an bei unserem Equip. Um es nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen, ich würde mich nochmal so entscheiden  Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen!


----------



## igiigi (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht, Schonzeit



Wie heisst der Köder denn?
Möchte auch so einen )))))

Gruß
Andy


----------



## TimmyWalker (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir heute nach einiger Zeit sparen schoneinmal den ersten Teil meiner neuen Hechtkombo gegönnt 

Sportex TiBoron, 2,70m, Wg. 37 - 71g

Hoffentlich bringt sie ein paar schöne Hechte (natürlich nach der Schonzeit!)


----------



## Breamhunter (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Schöne Combo!!#6#6
> 
> Ist die Speedy eine aus der SSM-Serie? Sprich mit geteiltem Rutengriff?


 
Jepp ! Aber der erste Eindruck macht einen etwas kopflastigen :g


----------



## H.Christians (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Tealris   Danke für die Infos. Na dann werd ich mir das Röllchen in nächster Zeit auch mal zulegen.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Jepp ! Aber der erste Eindruck macht einen etwas kopflastigen :g



Dann fischen wir beide die gleiche Rute #6 ist echt ein treuer Wegbegleiter und macht alles mit, möchte die Rute nicht mehr missen |rolleyes Und so wie ich gehört habe wird die SSM-Serie auch nicht mehr hergestellt, es gibt nur noch Restbestände, aber ich bin froh davon 2 in meinen Reihen zu haben, habe noch die 270 XH


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wo ich im vorherigen Post schon meine Speedmaster SSM 270 XH angesprochen habe, gabs vor kurzem diese Rolle dazu:





Ist ne Shimano Sahara 3000 FD. Am vergangenen Samstag habe ich mit ihr auch schonmal probeweise 16er Kopytos geworfen, und man kann sagen, da ist noch gut Reserve nach oben#6
Am Wochenende gibts dann auch neue Schnur dazu, dann hab ich meine Kombo endgültig zusammen


----------



## ein Angler (2. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War eben in der falschen Abteilung.
Nochmal also, das gab es heute bei uns im Angebot.
Liegt sehr gut in der Hand.http://angel-darts-schwalmstadt.tradoria-shop.de/p/402986266/tubertini-area-ct-8m-320g-telestippe
und das für 180 öre.
Andreas


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Wo ich im vorherigen Post schon meine Speedmaster SSM 270 XH angesprochen habe, gabs vor kurzem diese Rolle dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gute Rolle, habe ich selber seit fast 3 Jahren in der Ostsee als 4000er an der Pilke im Einsatz. #6


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Gute Rolle, habe ich selber seit fast 3 Jahren in der Ostsee als 4000er an der Pilke im Einsatz. #6



Hört sich ja gut an#6 und auch dass sie nach Benutzung im Salzwasser nicht gleich auseinander fällt, denn im Oktober geht's nach Dänemark an den Kattegat auf MeFojagd


----------



## FehmarnAngler (3. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Rolle ist auf der US-Shimano Seite als Salzwasserrolle bezeichnet... #h


----------



## Lorenz (3. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier gabs schon lang keine Arc mehr zu sehen :q:q:q


----------



## Kunde (4. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War gestern für meinen Dänemark Urlaub einkaufen. Gab ein paar neue Watschuhe, dazu ne passende Wathose und schonmal ein paar Köder...

Kann es kaum erwarten damit in der Ostsee zu stehen!


----------



## bobbykron (4. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hier gabs schon lang keine Arc mehr zu sehen :q:q:q



die sieht aber gut (gefüllt) aus|supergri


----------



## DerSchlangen (4. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo zusammen.
Das sind meine Errungenschaften die ich Heute auf der Raubfischmesse in Neuss erstanden habe.

3x Luckycraft Poniter 128 SP. Hoffe die sind so gut wie man sagt. Hab sie zwar als Winterwobbler empfohlen bekommen aber erstens kommt auch mal wider ein Winter und im Sommer tun die es bestimmt auch.

Neko Rig Set. Hab auf Youtube ein Video gesehen, ich find das Rig voll spitze!

Javallon Gummis. Wahnsinn! Die haben auf der Messe diesen GuFi in einem Becken vorgeführt: Superrealistisch! Hoffe mal der fängt so wie er aussieht.

Softgear GuFis. Die hab ich bei der Tombola gewonnen ;-)

Und von NipponTackle hab ich noch einen Wobbler dazu bekommen. NipponTackle kann ich sowieso empfehlen.... Super freunlich und die Preise sind auch gut.


----------



## weserwaller (7. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hatte heute irgendwie das Bedürfnis nach etwas weißen.....


----------



## Micha85 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe mir eine zu besorgen stach mir das Baby beim letzten Kleinkramshoppingtrip, ich war schon beim bezahlen, noch ins Auge. Als ich sie dann in der Hand hatte konnte ich einfach nichtmehr Nein sagen. :m


----------



## Downbeat (7. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geil Micha, ich schick dir die Koordinaten und du machst aus den Büschen Kleinholz.


----------



## Micha85 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn ich das bisher richtig verstanden habe sind wir ja ohnehin im gleichen Verein. An der Ems tob ich mich diesen Sommer richtig aus. :vik:

Die Mannshohen Brennnesseln und das Springkraut mit dem Kescherstiel aus dem Weg zu räumen geht einem auf Dauer echt auf den Sender.


----------



## igiigi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,

der verdammte Affee der.. den erwürg ich i.wann!!!! :r

Endlich neue BC Combo mit bisschen Gedöns!!! :g


----------



## Bobster (9. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute irgendwie das Bedürfnis nach etwas weißen.....


 
Die weiße Chronarch aus der grünen Curado Verpackung :q


----------



## jkc (9. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@igiigi:

Ist das ein Booyah Spinnerbait?

Grüße JK


----------



## weserwaller (9. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Die weiße Chronarch aus der grünen Curado Verpackung :q




Sie scheint auch nur eine weiße Curado 51E zu sein, was jetzt keineswegs bedeuten soll das sie schlecht ist.


----------



## Lautertaler (9. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Super Restposten Schnäppchen bei Ebay...
in letzter Sekunde gesehen und für knapp 40€ zugeschlagen.:vik:

Der 1 Mai kann kommen!!!


----------



## bassproshops (9. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@igiigi

Nettes Tackle!
Ist ne Pro Tack Multigretchen, oder!?
Wie ist die soo ?

Gruß Robin


----------



## igiigi (9. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ jkc nope, hab ich aus der bucht!

Hey bassproshop,

ja endlich! Die rute ist super! Richtig steif, liegt schön in der hand und macht richtig spass. Negativ ist mir die verklebung aufgefallen. Und das bei einer hohen belastung an der spitze der rute, die schnur kontakt zum blank hat.

Aber könnte guten gewissens weiter empfehlen.
War heute testen, leider ohne fisch jedoch mit hängern 

Viele grüße
P's sorry für die rechtschreibung (written by handy)


----------



## DerAndi (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kam gestern abend aus Frankreich.
Passend zu meinen Rütchen


----------



## bassproshops (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey
Damit gehste ja locker als P&M Teamangler durch 
Sehen aber nicht übel aus...

Wo geordert ?

Gruß Robin


----------



## kohlie0611 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Micha85 schrieb:


> . Als ich sie dann in der Hand hatte konnte ich einfach nichtmehr Nein sagen. :m


 
Aber vorsicht, vergiss die Gesichtsschutzmaske nicht!!!


----------



## Mikey3110 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:q...


----------



## Bolli82 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute gabs ne neue Rolle für meine Daiwa Ryokon.
Nachdem ich aufgrund des Wickelbildes mit der Stradic 2500 FC absolut nicht zufrieden war.

Eine Daiwa Exceler - Z 3000.


----------



## rotrunna (12. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Greys Prowla Platinium SL 8' 20-50g als Mefopeitsche, fürs Faulenzen mit leichten und kleinen Ködern, als DS Gerte und zum Barschangeln für 150 Euronen.


----------



## Michael_05er (12. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Im April gehts Richtung Kiel auf den Kutter, nebenbei will ich dabei auch auf Meerforellenjagd gehen. Etwas Kleinkram kam heute mit der Post.


----------



## -GT- (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da hat aber jemand zugelangt .

Bei mir gab es in der letzten Zeit : 

- Shimano Aernos 2500er
- Selbst zusammengestellter Ruten-"Bausatz" basierend auf der CMW Golianos Twitchbait
- Jede Menge Rutenbauzubehör
- Diverse LC Shaker von Camo-Tackle, die meine Kopytos ersetzen sollen
- Div. LC Pointer und Sammys für den Saisonstart. 
- Berkley Classic Plier Alu-Zange

Alle Boxen sind gut aufgefüllt und der Saisonstart kann kommen. Hoffentlich krieg ich bis dahin auch schon die Golianos fertig gebaut um sie zu benutzen.

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Lxrs K. (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*








so ein bischen neues für die ja bald beginnende saison . 

die kombo ist leider noch ohne fisch : vendetta, exage, PP


----------



## zandertex (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hätte die rolle noch ne nummer größer genommen|kopfkrat


----------



## Lxrs K. (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenns an mich gerichtet ist , warum ?


----------



## zandertex (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sorry, war ironie.die rolle sieht etwas groß,an dem relativ kleinen rütchen aus.


----------



## Lxrs K. (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist ja ne 2500er exage, an ner 1,80 m ,  5-20 gr. rute , ist aber ganz geil und macht spaß zu fischen . Und dasmit der ironie hab ich mir schon fast gedacht


----------



## TioZ (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mich hats auch wieder gepackt.. einmal zum Barschangeln mit Pose..


----------



## TioZ (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

... und einmal für die aktivere Angelei

MfG

TioZ


----------



## jkc (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, habe mir die Tage ein paar Drillinge in der Größe 4/0 gekauft. 
Für unter 35 Cent das Stück (30% Porto schon inbegriffen) ist der erste Eindruck gar nicht schlecht. 
Mal sehen wie sie sich in der Praxis schlagen...

Nur leider hat "Profiblinker" Geld an mir verdient.|peinlich 

Grüße JK


----------



## FangeNichts5 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ TioZ
Ouh Ouh Ouh Micha! das war mal wieder teuer was?:m
Ich bestehe darauf die Combo mal zu befummeln, echt sehr geil!!


----------



## TioZ (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Timo..
Teuer is ja auch immer relativ.. bei Rods World in Rostock is gerade 30 % auf alles und die Aspire lag zwischen den ganzen "Stümperrollen" in der Vitrine und hat ganz jämmerlich geheult 

Außerdem bin ich von der 4000er sehr begeistert und ringe schon lange mit mir und der kleinen Schwester.. das war vielleicht die letzte ihrer Art und bevor sie jemand anderes kauft!!! :vik:

Wenn Du mal wieder hier bist, kannste die Kombo gern mal nen Tag leiern.. das Boot ist auch soweit einsatzbereit.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Gemini (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Nur leider hat "Profiblinker" Geld an mir verdient.|peinlich



Man kann von den Machern halten was man will aber das 
Material das ich bis jetzt von denen hatte war durch die Bank 
gut bis sehr gut. Schäm dich nicht zu viel...


----------



## DerAndi (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich nutze viel Profiblinker Kram. Twister, Shads, Spinnerjugs und die sind sehr gut. Wenns auf die anderen Gummis nix ging hat mir Profiblinker immer noch nen chiquen Fisch beschert. siehe zb mein Profilbild hähä


----------



## jkc (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, dass die Sachen brauchbar über gut bis hin zu konkurrenzlos was Preis-Leistung angeht sind, ist mir durchaus bewusst. Genau DAS ist ehrlich gesagt sogar der Knackpunkt: Hätte ich echte alternativen, würden die kein Geld mehr von mir sehen.#d 

Grüße JK


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> @Timo..
> Teuer is ja auch immer relativ.. bei Rods World in Rostock is gerade 30 % auf alles und die Aspire lag zwischen den ganzen "Stümperrollen" in der Vitrine und hat ganz jämmerlich geheult
> 
> Außerdem bin ich von der 4000er sehr begeistert und ringe schon lange mit mir und der kleinen Schwester.. das war vielleicht die letzte ihrer Art und bevor sie jemand anderes kauft!!! :vik:
> ...



Dann Glückwunsch zur Aspire!!#6 Die Ashura hatte ich schonmal in der Hand, ebenfalls was sehr schönes!
Aber ich glaube, sobald ich die Combo in der Hand hatte werd ich meine Combo versenken...:m

Freu mich echt schon drauf!


----------



## paule79 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier auch mal was von mir...
Bild 1:
2 Gnös
was Weiches von Keitech
und was Hartes von DAM aus der Grabbelkiste

Bild 2 
ein Illex Freddy
Spro Ikiru
Spro Power Catcher Plus
und 1x ? auch aus der Grabbelkiste


----------



## Stxkx1978 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (17. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich habe mir jetzt eine comoran bullfighter 5aif und eine daiwa sweepfire (3.00m/20-60g wg)


----------



## Gemini (17. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gudebrod Garn in Rot für meine neue Spinne:






Nach dem ersten Probewickeln dann der* Schock!!!* Ich besitze gar keine farblich passende Rolle!!! |scardie: 

Typischer Anfängerfehler der schnellstmöglich behoben werden musste...


----------



## -GT- (17. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und dann gleich 4 Rollen, bist du umgestiegen auf kommerziellen Rutenbau ? :q


----------



## Gemini (17. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sind nur 2 für mich, so toll ist das rote Garn auch wieder nicht...


----------



## der_raubfisch (17. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gemini schrieb:


> Sind nur 2 für mich, so toll ist das rote Garn auch wieder nicht...



Lass mich raten: TWH!  Die 1500er hatte ich mir auch bestellt, war ein Schnäppchen.

Grüße


----------



## Gemini (17. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

genau, das beste Rollenschnäppchen seit langem würde ich sagen...


----------



## paule79 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...ein paar Spinner gabs heute auf dem Trödelmarkt Wobbler gabs als Zugabe.
Das ganze für 12€.
Kann man glaub ich nicht meckern.
Ci@o


----------



## mathei (17. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ein neuer ostaeeangler ist geschlüpft.






Red Carp Titanium Wathose
B.Richi Watjacke atmungsaktiv wattiert gefüttert 
Gummierter Watkescher - schwimmend
Abu Garcia Vendetta 
ABU Ultracast ULT 4000 FD 
Spiderwire Stealth Code Red Braid 0,12mm 7,1 kg 
Falkfish Gnosjödraget 20g Gno


----------



## DerAndi (23. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern gekommen: Einsatz für Crankbaits, Heavy Cover , Spinnerbaits 










Größenvergleich zur Core51Mg


----------



## weserwaller (23. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

SS2 5-85 und SS3 15-95

Die bis zum 1 Mai sicherlich fertig sind ......


----------



## -GT- (23. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



weserwaller schrieb:


> SS2 5-85 und SS3 15-95
> 
> Die bis zum 1 Mai sicherlich fertig sind ......



Feine Stöcker ! Bitte unbedingt zeigen wenn sie fertig sind, mit einer aus der Klasse liebäugel ich auch noch, wenn mal wieder ein Scheinchen locker sitzt. . 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## weserwaller (23. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



-GT- schrieb:


> Feine Stöcker ! Bitte unbedingt zeigen wenn sie fertig sind



Die SS2 habe ich ja schon in unterschiedlichen Aufbauten eine ganze Zeit gefischt, top Gummirute welche im Rohzustand schon eine ganz ordendliche Gewichtsverteilung hat. 

Meine Erfahrung mit der SS2 decken sich zu 100% mit der Beschreibung von CMW, bis auf das unter WG denn unter 20gr. geht nicht viel. 

Die SS3 macht einen richtig guten Eindruck und kommt unaufgebaut bereits wesentlich härter wie die SS2, mal sehen ob sie das fertiggestellt so beibehält, denn dann könnte sie u.U. meine neue Lieblingspeitsche werden:l


----------



## Carphunter2204 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir soeben zu einem guten Kurs eine Rocke Nano in 2.74m und 15-50g wg bestellt. Da in dem Shop die neue Charge der Ruten eingegangen ist und diese (wurde auf Anfrage geprüft) tadellos verarbeitet sein sollen habe ich zugeschlagen  Als Rolle wurde gleich die Stradic ci4 4000 mitbestellt.

Bilder folgen denke ich gegen Donnerstag, versprochen!

Lg
Alex


----------



## El Nino (26. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Carphunter2204 schrieb:


> Habe mir soeben zu einem guten Kurs eine Rocke Nano in 2.74m und 15-50g wg bestellt. Da in dem Shop die neue Charge der Ruten eingegangen ist und diese (wurde auf Anfrage geprüft) tadellos verarbeitet sein sollen habe ich zugeschlagen  Als Rolle wurde gleich die Stradic ci4 4000 mitbestellt.
> 
> Bilder folgen denke ich gegen Donnerstag, versprochen!
> 
> ...



in welchem shop hast du die rocke bestellt wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## spike999 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DerAndi schrieb:


> Gestern gekommen: Einsatz für Crankbaits, Heavy Cover , Spinnerbaits
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spiele auch mit dem gedanken mir eine zu kaufen...was für eine schnur kommt bei dir auf die rolle und wieviel passt von der dir ausgesuchten schnur rauf...
schwanke noch zwischen der cardiff 301 und 401...für jerks zwischen 30-80g und zalt 14...
oder hat sonst einer nen tip welche rolle passen würde...


----------



## Bolli82 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






Zum Start der Barschjagd kam heute die Lieferung der Minigummis.


----------



## DerAndi (27. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spike999 schrieb:


> spiele auch mit dem gedanken mir eine zu kaufen...was für eine schnur kommt bei dir auf die rolle und wieviel passt von der dir ausgesuchten schnur rauf...
> schwanke noch zwischen der cardiff 301 und 401...für jerks zwischen 30-80g und zalt 14...
> oder hat sonst einer nen tip welche rolle passen würde...



Bei mir wird ne P-Line Fluoroclear in 0,29 drauf kommen. Sollten ca 120m drauf passen, was auch fürs Cranken und SPinnerbaits reichen sollte. aktuell hab ich ne 0,31er Spiderwire XXX drauf, die gleich erst mal runter fliegt. davon passten 100m drauf und diese Schnur ist der letzte Dreck haha. Ich weiss gar nicht wie lange ich die schon im Keller liegen habe. Sie ist einfach nur laut, kringelt sich ewig und ist nur steif....


----------



## Leski (27. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Die SS2 habe ich ja schon in unterschiedlichen Aufbauten eine ganze Zeit gefischt, top Gummirute welche im Rohzustand schon eine ganz ordendliche Gewichtsverteilung hat.
> 
> Meine Erfahrung mit der SS2 decken sich zu 100% mit der Beschreibung von CMW, bis auf das unter WG denn unter 20gr. geht nicht viel.
> 
> Die SS3 macht einen richtig guten Eindruck und kommt unaufgebaut bereits wesentlich härter wie die SS2, mal sehen ob sie das fertiggestellt so beibehält, denn dann könnte sie u.U. meine neue Lieblingspeitsche werden:l



Hi,
ich hab mir beide schon aufgebaut und fisch auch beide.Also man merkt einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Stecken.Die SS2 nehm ich mit wenn ich auch mal kleinere Gummis 10-12cm und 10-14g Köpfe fischen will da lädt sie sich auch noch super auf,die 3er ist dann schon ab 16er Gummis aufwärts gedacht,meines erachtens ist die auch giftiger.Also 23er Gummis noProblem:m


----------



## weserwaller (27. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Leski schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab mir beide schon aufgebaut und fisch auch beide.Also man merkt einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Stecken.Die SS2 nehm ich mit wenn ich auch mal kleinere Gummis 10-12cm und 10-14g Köpfe fischen will da lädt sie sich auch noch super auf,die 3er ist dann schon ab 16er Gummis aufwärts gedacht,meines erachtens ist die auch giftiger.Also 23er Gummis noProblem:m




Bei der SS3 bestätigst Du grade meinen ersten Eindruck von dem Teil #6


----------



## DerAndi (28. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bissl was für die Bass Tour 2012


----------



## spike999 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

der stickbait gefällt mir:m...was ist das für einer (kann das nicht genau erkennen)#c


----------



## fischermann97 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schöne wobbler und softbaits die du hast 
Bin auch schon am hamstern für meinen Kleinsee besuch


----------



## DerAndi (28. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spike999 schrieb:


> der stickbait gefällt mir:m...was ist das für einer (kann das nicht genau erkennen)#c




Alles Gambits von Illex. Preise nicht beachten, Stimmen nicht hehe


----------



## spike999 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich meinte den gelben in der mitte (ähnlich lucky craft sammy)


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Soweit ich das erkenne steht auf der Verpackung DOGSTIX SENSHU und wenn man das dann noch bei Google eingibts kommt unter anderem das hier http://www.angel-domaene.de/Senshu-Dogstix-85-FS--5138.html


----------



## DerAndi (28. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spike999 schrieb:


> ich meinte den gelben in der mitte (ähnlich lucky craft sammy)



Ahso hehe.
Ja der is von Senshu. also im Teich macht er schon  ne geile Aktion. und fürn "günstigen"


----------



## Carphunter2204 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So wie versprochen hier meine neue Combo 

Rocksweeper Nano 902MH + Stradic Ci4 4000 F  

Lg
Alex


----------



## magi (29. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@carphunter

Darf man fragen wo du die Rocke zu welchem Preis gekauft hast?

Gruß

Mario


----------



## Twister_Jigger (29. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eben grad sind DHL und DPD ihre Päckchen losgeworden |supergri











Geshoppt wurde eine SPRO GrandArc 840, 0,14  Spiderwire in rot, Fluo und ein bißchen Meereszeugs für nächste Woche für Dänemark...in der Hoffnung, dass die angesagten Temperaturveränderungen doch nicht eintreffen |rolleyes


----------



## DerAndi (29. März 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## hechtangler2911 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die ist heute bei mir eingetroffen,und das ganze zu einem traumhaften Preis von nur 99€, eine Shimano Twin Power Ci4 3000 SRA,wird geliefert mit 2 Ersatzspulen.
Sorry für die schlechte Fotoqualie


----------



## ...brummel... (3. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ DerAndi
welche core isn dit 
auf jedenfall geiles teil durfte beide schon werfen
viel spaß damit und vor allem große fische


----------



## Kopyto-Relax (3. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Carphunter2204 schrieb:


> So wie versprochen hier meine neue Combo
> 
> Rocksweeper Nano 902MH + Stradic Ci4 4000 F
> 
> ...




Also ich fische fast das gleiche  Rocke 1002 Mh und stradic ci4 3000 , das ist ne super geile Combo.  

Was willst du damit jagen Zander ??


----------



## DerAndi (3. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



...brummel... schrieb:


> @ DerAndi
> welche core isn dit
> auf jedenfall geiles teil durfte beide schon werfen
> viel spaß damit und vor allem große fische



Das die kleine 51er MG7


----------



## Carphunter2204 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kopyto-Relax schrieb:


> Also ich fische fast das gleiche  Rocke 1002 Mh und stradic ci4 3000 , das ist ne super geile Combo.
> 
> Was willst du damit jagen Zander ??



Jep


----------



## derdiescher (3. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Hechtangler:

Glückwunsch zum Schnäppchen.

Darf man fragen, wo es die zu diesem Preis gibt?

Bin nämlich auch noch auf der Suche.

LG
derdiescher


----------



## hechtangler2911 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das war nur ein Aktion,die nur am Samstag galt,beim Wessels.


----------



## Nolfravel (4. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Andi: Welche Rute ist das?


----------



## DerAndi (4. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dat is ne Pezon & Michel Speacialist Pro Crankin Special


----------



## Kopyto-Relax (4. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Carphunter2204 schrieb:


> Jep




geht super mit Köpfen bis max. 20g und 10 - 12 Gufis. hatte mit der Combo mal nen sau geilen Drill, das "Rockt" mal so richtig viel Spass damit


----------



## igiigi (4. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich ist die Premierspule da. 
Gepaart mit der STX, bin ja mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt!!! |bigeyes


----------



## u-see fischer (4. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



igiigi schrieb:


> Endlich ist die Premierspule da.
> Gepaart mit der STX, bin ja mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt!!! |bigeyes



Mal ne Frage, wo hast Du die Spule her und wieviel hat die gekostet?


----------



## igiigi (4. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wo hast Du die Spule her und wieviel hat die gekostet?



Bei PureFishing kriegt man die neu für 47€ NETTO und ohne Porto.

Ich habe die Spule von einem Boardy (anderes Board) gekauft. Für 22€ all in. 

Warum die Neugier?

Gruß Andi


----------



## -GT- (5. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Möchte jemand meinen Tackle-Affen bis zum Ende der Schonzeit in Obhut nehmen ? Der schreit und schreit und schreit . 

Alles seit März gekommen, ich nenne es einfach mal "Tackle-Optimierung". . Im Gegenzug fliegt ein Teil alter Kram raus.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist echt mal ein geiles Röllchen,Front und Heckbremse + Kampfbremse,und dieser super weiche Lauf,echt der Hammer.Hab sie heute erfolgreich eingefischt.


----------



## derdiescher (5. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Konmte man fast neidig werden - Hechtangler.  ;-)

Hab sie als 4000er an meiner Baitjigger H. Eine geile Combo.

Jetzt brauch ich sie noch als 2500er oder 3000er für meine SSII.

Bin aber immer noch auf der Suche nach nem fairen Preis.

LG
derdiescher


----------



## Wallersen (6. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit den 2 bzw 3 Bremsen ?

Knallt man die Heckbremse einfach bis zum Anschlag zu und nutzt dann nurnoch die Frontbremse ?
Hat das ganze eigentlich mal vom Preis abgesehen auch einen Vorteil gegenüber der normalen Frontbremsversion ?
Vom Gewicht her ist die Rolle ja ne gute Ecke schwerer ..


----------



## hechtangler2911 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Entweder arbeitest du nur mit der Frontbremse,oder nur mit der Heck und Kampfbremse,
aber am allerbesten arbeitest du mit allen drei zusammen,erst die Heckbremse und Kampfbremse
komplett schließen,und dann die Frontbremse auf die ca. Trakkraft der Schnur einstellen,dann kannst
du die Heckbremse wieder lösen,und bist immer auf der sicheren Seite,wenn du im Drill die Heckbremse wieder
schließt,wirklich echt genial.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQQycX2AoEE


----------



## h3nn3 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hechtköder schonmal wieder aufstpcken!
Kurzer Besuch bei Angel Ussat ergab folgendes:


----------



## h3nn3 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Achja, Post aus Amerika gabs auch noch! Für meine Stella FA


----------



## Leski (7. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



derdiescher schrieb:


> Konmte man fast neidig werden - Hechtangler.  ;-)
> 
> Hab sie als 4000er an meiner Baitjigger H. Eine geile Combo.
> 
> ...



2500er oder 3000er für ie SS2? mit was für Köder fischt denn du wennich fragen darf?


----------



## marlin2304 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



derdiescher schrieb:


> Konmte man fast neidig werden - Hechtangler.  ;-)
> 
> Hab sie als 4000er an meiner Baitjigger H. Eine geile Combo.
> 
> ...




Umgedreht wird ein Schuh daraus.
Für die Baitjigger H eine 2500er oder 3000er Rolle und für die die SS2 eine 4000er Rolle. (Shimano Größen)


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nicht für seine 2,40m lange SS2 FT !


----------



## derdiescher (8. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Umgedreht wird ein Schuh daraus.
> Für die Baitjigger H eine 2500er oder 3000er Rolle und für die die SS2 eine 4000er Rolle. (Shimano Größen)



Don't panik - das passt schon.  ;-)
Eine 2500 oder 3000er TP CI4 wäre mir persönlich für die Baitjigger H zu klein. Die 4000er hingegen harmoniert perfekt (zumindest fur mein Empfinden).

Wie der Prof. schon sagt ist die SSII ein Spezialaufbau mit 2,40m (WG bis 30g - aufgebaut vom Prof. persönlich). Da passt m.M.n. eine 2500er oder 3000er CI4 ideal.

@Wallersen: Wie der Hechtangler schon geschrieben werden die 3 Bremssysteme aufeinander abgestimmt. Damit soll ein Reißen der Schnur unmöglich sein (zumindest laut Werbung und bei perfekt abgestimmter Bremssysteme). Ob dies der Fall ist, konnte ich noch nicht feststellen (zumindest ist bei mir noch keine Schnur gerissen - ergo der Gegenbeweis fehlt noch).  :-D



LG
derdiescher


----------



## derdiescher (8. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Marlin:

Ganz überlesen:
Die H wird für GuFi bis max. 15cm, Zalt und ab und zu paar Jerkbaits (Fatso und Slider) genutzt.
Die SSII ist wie erwähnt ein Spezialaufbau und daher ideal für meine Wobbler (Illex Arnaud, Deka und Squirell).
Als "Zwischenruten" nutze ich die M (mit 3000er TP) oder eine Orenji Cast (2,07m an einer Chronarch).

LG
derdiescher


----------



## marlin2304 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit dein Rütchen. Ich bin mir sicher, wenn Professor Tinca sie auf gebaut hat, ist es eine schöner eleganter Stecken.
Seine Arbeiten gefallen mir.


----------



## derdiescher (8. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit dein Rütchen. Ich bin mir sicher, wenn Professor Tinca sie auf gebaut hat, ist es eine schöner eleganter Stecken.
> Seine Arbeiten gefallen mir.



Danke.

Mir gefällt sie auch sehr gut und ich kann das Ende der Schonzeit kaum noch erwarten.  :-D
Wenn sie das hält was ich mir verspreche, dann wird das nicht die letzte Arbeit vom Prof für mich sein.  ;-)

LG
derdiescher


----------



## paule79 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,
das lag heute in meinem Osterkorb. 
Hab ihn selbst versteckt.


----------



## -GT- (8. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da war der Hase aber fleißig . Hab selber seit kurzem die 2500er, kurbelt sich wirklich klasse wie ich finde und macht sonst auch einen tollen Eindruck. Viel Spaß damit . 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Jerk Meister (8. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab die 4000 und ich finde die einfach nur klasse


----------



## er2de2 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



paule79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das lag heute in meinem Osterkorb.
> Hab ihn selbst versteckt.



Das mach ich ähnlich, jedoch versteck ich vor meiner Frau , bei meinem Tackle würde sie nähmlich jedesmal einen Anfall bekommen...


----------



## paule79 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
@ er2de2


> Das mach ich ähnlich, jedoch versteck ich vor meiner Frau , bei meinem Tackle würde sie nähmlich jedesmal einen Anfall bekommen...



damals sollte mir mein Schwager die Rolle von FP mitbringen,da ich noch einen Gutschein von 20€ Rabatt hatte und dazu noch das Angebot der Rolle hätte ich Sie dann für 55€ haben können.
Angeblich hat FP den Gutschein nicht angenommen und gestern lag Sie im Körbchen. :m

Ci@o


----------



## er2de2 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Coole Sache!!! :m


----------



## jkc (10. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, 
hier mal meine "Schonzeitopfer":





[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/60730613@N03/6919392056/]
	



Grüße JK


----------



## bobbykron (10. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schööööner fang du....!!!


----------



## Säp (11. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das hat Stil... Ist das die 200g Baitjigger, schafft die die Würmer? Wollte mir die auch holen zum Wurmen!


----------



## jkc (11. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, 

jupp ist die 2,60er mit 200g WG; laut Berichten kommt die mit den Würmern klar. Habe ich aber aufgrund der Schonzeit noch nicht probieren können. 
Das schwerste was ich bisher damit geworfen habe war eine 23er Xtra Soft mit 60g Kopf (also rund 145g) damit hat sich der Stecken noch pudelwohl gefühlt.
Ich habe da aber auch keine Bedenken, dass sie die Würmer nicht packt, kommen ja auch nur auf 160-180g, je nach Kopf.

Ist ein wirklich geiler Stock, der meinen Geschmack zu 100% trifft - absolute Kaufempfehlung!

Grüße JK


----------



## LOCHI (11. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn die Teile nur nicht so teuer wären könnte man gleich mal nen ganzen Schwung bestellen.... Der kam heute


----------



## tchuppa (11. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, moin ..

Nach einer Woche endlich da  mal schauen wie sie laufen.

v.l.

- Jackson Deadly Target Swimbait
- Jackson Lake Walker
- Jackson Real Jerk
- Storm WildEye Swim Shad

als nächstes soll wohl noch ein Illex Freddy hinzukommen


----------



## paule79 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
@ tschuppa

den deadly Target hatte ich auch mal.
Der lief Sche....
Der Lake Walker hingegen lief gut und war genau in der Farbe ein richtig guter Hechtkiller.
Bin mal gespannt.

Ci@o


----------



## kohlie0611 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier mal meine "Schonzeitopfer":
> 
> 
> ...


 So ist`s recht, alles Futter für die dicken Muttis#6...auch die TI-Spinnerbaits und Bucktails haben sich gemausert, bei dem Preis muß man einfach zulangen.Nur die Winch währe mir etwas zu lahm für Bucktails und Glider oder die Burts, für Swimmbaits hingegen passt die absolut....


----------



## jkc (11. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, 

da hast du recht Kohlie, an der Winch muß man schon ganz schön kurbeln, wobei die mir für die Bucktails / Spinnerbaits glaube ich noch passt. Fürs aktive/agressive fischen ist sie aber definitiv zu lahm.
Die Jerks hänge ich aber ohne hin an eine PT Big Bait mit einer Toro HS...

Sollte sich herausstellen, dass ich etwas mehr Speed bei der Winch brauche, kann ich ja immer noch das Getriebe wechseln...

Grüße JK

(PS: Die Spinnerbaits sind nicht von TI - Llungen, Esox Edge, Musky Mahem)


----------



## kohlie0611 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na ja, gehen tuts auch mit der Winch....aber man kann ja angeblich das  Pinion Gear der Winch gegen eins für eine (nicht mehr erhältliche) Toro51 "normal" austauschen so weit ich weiß, sollte dann ne passende Ü haben..leider habe ich es selbst aber auch noch nicht gemacht, bzw. nehem für die mittleren Bucktails eine Ryoga und für alles über #10 ne Avet....


----------



## er2de2 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@jkc
#6
Prima Sachen, was ist das denn für 'ne Rute. Fischst du da auch dein Blech mit?
Der Livid Fish läuft klasse!


----------



## jkc (12. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

 so klein ist die Welt...

Ja, dass hoffe ich, den Köder kenne ich bisher nur vom Video...

Die Rute ist, ein Ulli Beyer Baitjigger Swimbait in 2,60m mit 200g WG. 
Ja, ich habe angedacht auch das ganze Blech damit zu fischen, probeweise hatte ich schon mal einen der Double 10 dran und ich fands noch ok. 
Richtiger Praxistest aber erst im Mai, nach der Schonzeit.

Grüße JK


----------



## Breamhunter (14. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hurra hurra die kleine Schwester ist da.
Nachdem ich die 3000er schon vor ein paar Wochen bekommen habe und sofort begeistert war, mußte ich mir noch die 2500er ordern. 
Bis auf ca. 10 gr. Gewichtsunterschied, 10 Meter Schnurfüllung und einen anderen Kurbelknauf sind die Rollen eigentlich identisch und die Spulen untereinander tauschbar. 
Wäre eine Ersatzspule dabei hätte auch eine Rolle gereicht.
Aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts |uhoh:
(Einen quergehakten 6 Pfd. Brassen in voller Strömung an 14er Mono hat sie schon mit Bravur gemeistert :q)


----------



## er2de2 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> so klein ist die Welt...
> 
> Ja, dass hoffe ich, den Köder kenne ich bisher nur vom Video...
> 
> ...



Fisch den Livid Fish im Mai, wenn die Pikies flach stehen, am besten bei Sonnenschein oder am Abend - #6

Zur UBS Swimbait- gibt es ja in einem anderen Forum gute Kritiken bzgl. Gummizeug, bzgl. der DCG und Spinnerbaits bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Ercaneki (16. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei mir ist heute großer liefertag:vik:

super sessel (anaconda lounge chair)
thunnus rollen(2x6000er)- wirklich tolle rollen, habe bereits die
4000er und 8000er. preis-leistung einfach top#6
monoschnüre div. stärken (shimano invisitec)

und zu guter letzt warte ich noch auf zwei lesath- ruten (SLE)


obwohl soviel geld ausgeben- fühle ich mich einfach nur gut:vik:


----------



## Topic (16. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei mir gabs auch mal wieder was ^^:vik:

nachdem ich einen akuten mangel an mefo ruten hatte musste ersatz her.

Skeletor in 3 m 8 - 32 gr 





und nen größeren kescher ^^






und eine packung einhänger für 2,20 €:q


----------



## pike-81 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen!
So ziemlich der letzte, panische Einkauf vor Saisonbeginn:





Schnur, Vorfachmaterial, Baits und Echolot...

Petri


----------



## pike-81 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das Wichtigste:




Die staatliche *LIZENZ zum MONSTERFANG* für die nächsten drei Jahre...
Petri


----------



## jkc (19. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Die staatliche *LIZENZ...*



Warum schreiben die bloß den Namen einer Stadt / eines Bundeslandes auf eine "staatliche" Lizenz? 

Grüße JK


----------



## Amero (19. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

was für die Augen, Pol-Brillää |supergri
4,99 Talerchen bei Aldi-Nord, wenn es mich nicht Täuscht hat Balzer diese auch im Programm 



​


----------



## thps (19. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Amero schrieb:


> was für die Augen, Pol-Brillää |supergri
> 4,99 Talerchen bei Aldi-Nord, wenn es mich nicht Täuscht hat Balzer diese auch im Programm
> 
> 
> ...


Die gibts bei mir heute auch . 

Kannst du schon was dazu sagen ?


----------



## Amero (19. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



thps schrieb:


> Die gibts bei mir heute auch .
> 
> Kannst du schon was dazu sagen ?


 
ich sag mal so bei den preis machste nix falsch,
dafür das sie nur 4,99 kostet macht sie ein super eindruck, die bügel sind super verarbeitet, kein labbriges gestell, wie sie sich so am wasser macht keine ahnung hab sie dort noch nicht getestet,schlagt zu männer´s :vik:
​


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



thps schrieb:


> Die gibts bei mir heute auch .
> 
> Kannst du schon was dazu sagen ?



Entweder Polafilter oder nicht, es gibt kein dazwischen und Reichweite. Der Effekt ist ~10 m weit, damit hat es sich dann auch.


----------



## thps (19. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Entweder Polafilter oder nicht, es gibt kein dazwischen und Reichweite. Der Effekt ist ~10 m weit, damit hat es sich dann auch.


Mir ging es dabei eher um die Verarbeitung, das wurde aber schon beantwortet.


----------



## tchuppa (19. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eigentlich hab ich diesen Monat genug ausgegeben fuer neues Tackle..

War dann aber doch nochmal beim Dealer meines Vertrauens 

Gekauft wurde: 

- Shimano Stradic Ci4 2500 F (119.95 €) zu einem Toppreis

- 2 Gummifische

- 5 Jigköpfe - 10 g

- n Paket Stahlvorfächer

- ein Rapala Clackin Minnow

Bin ganz zufrieden  die leichte Rolle passt perfekt zu meiner Fantasista Aozora .. :l


----------



## inselkandidat (19. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ tchuppa: baue dir nächstes mal lieber selber die Stahlvorfächer....
1. die sind viel zu kurz. ein guter Hecht "frisst" diese Vorfächer kommplett auf und dann machts peng und der Fisch ist weg....
2. die verbauten Wirbel, Einhänger sind meistens schlecht!

als ich damit noch angelte-in grauer Vorzeit- gingen immer die quetschverbindungen auf...auch nich gut.

Die Rolle ist geil,hätt ich mir um ein  Haar auch gekauft,hab dann die stradic fj genommen...#h


----------



## tchuppa (19. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke fuer den Tipp  bisher hatte ich nioch keine Probleme mit, wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass die großen Raubfische auch noch auf sich warten lassen  

Die Rolle ist der Hammer. In der Kombi mit der kleinen leichten Aozora macht die echt Spaß 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Leski (19. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Feine Rolle hast dir da geleistet#6

Nachdem ich die letzte Zeit keine Zeit hatte für Bilder reinstellen kommen ez ein paar Errungenschaften an Rollen.Die Zillion und die Hardbaits sind frisch eingetroffen.Die anderen 3 kamen die letzten 3 Monate..


----------



## Leski (19. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

und noch ein paar ,am besten kommt echt der Staysee 120 in GreenGlow,der im dunkeln leuchtet..
die anderen sind:
Flashminnow 190SR
Pointer 128
Slenderpointer 120
Staysee 120
LVmax 500
RC1.5D


----------



## FehmarnAngler (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Leski:

Ist das da eine von den *schwarzen* Stella FDs aus Japan? |kopfkrat


----------



## hechtangler2911 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist eine Daiwa.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das eine schon, auf der anderen steht sogar STELLA drauf


----------



## DerAndi (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Post war da^^


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bass Pro Shop?


----------



## DerAndi (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Japp + Camo


----------



## FehmarnAngler (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Daiwa.


 
Das da eine Morethan Branzino 3000 ist, sowie eine Stella Fe sehe ich.

Mir geht es um das FD Modell, denn es gab in Japan davon mal eine Serie die nicht diesen blauton hatte, sondern einen schwarzen Body hatte! Das Ding ist aber recht seltend.

Kann aber auch sein, dass die Stella nur dunkler erscheint.


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oh mein Gott, der Andi aus Barschalarm. Ich kenne dich.


----------



## molo9000 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War auch mal shoppen.
Joker 2 packen
3 Wobbler zum twitchen
Mini fische mit köpfen
Zubehör
wir Haken und Blei.

Bilder folgen sobald mein Fotoapparat wieder heile ist
oder ich einen neuen habe.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flussbarsch1 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, der Andi aus Barschalarm. Ich kenne dich.



Und jetzt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Leski (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Das da eine Morethan Branzino 3000 ist, sowie eine Stella Fe sehe ich.
> 
> Mir geht es um das FD Modell, denn es gab in Japan davon mal eine Serie die nicht diesen blauton hatte, sondern einen schwarzen Body hatte! Das Ding ist aber recht seltend.
> 
> Kann aber auch sein, dass die Stella nur dunkler erscheint.




Entwarnung ist eine normal FD,FE, und Branze :m


----------



## hechtangler2911 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Mai kann kommen, werde mal mit Fischschaschlik auf Hecht und Co gehen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Leski schrieb:


> Entwarnung ist eine normal FD,FE, und Branze :m


 
oh, wie langweilig. 

Naja, ich denke mit den drei Rollen hast du trotzdem keine schlechte Wahl getroffen


----------



## Sebastian.L (24. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@hecht911

Dachte auf den ersten Blick, Fox baut auch Golfzubehör.


----------



## Leski (24. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> oh, wie langweilig.
> 
> Naja, ich denke mit den drei Rollen hast du trotzdem keine schlechte Wahl getroffen


 

Da hängen schon noch ein paar mehr rum bei mir daheim,ihr wenn wüsstet :q

Was ich mir bei den Fox-kugeln gedacht hab wollt ihr sicher nicht wissen....:q:q:q:q


----------



## hechtangler2911 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Doch sag schon leski,will das jetzt wissen.

So habe heute mit der Post auch mal wieder was leckeres für Karpfen,Wels und Hecht bekommen.Die Nash Entity 12´ 3,5 lb


----------



## Leski (26. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich sag nur Liebeskugeln


----------



## er2de2 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Leski schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Liebeskugeln


Für Angler? ;+


----------



## Leski (26. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#q


----------



## Hoscheck (27. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute,
Hab mal wieder Futter für die Hechte gekauft.
Savage Gear Soft 4 play



Topwater Production Freak




So und nun gehts ans Wasser zum Testen.

Gruss


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (27. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vielleicht geht ja am Dienstag schon eine dicke Mutti Lust 

http://img265.*ih.us/img265/7779/bigbaits.gif


----------



## jkc (27. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Aha, Dein Paket scheint da zu sein?!
Und? Wie ist der Eindruck von der Baitjigger?

Grüße  JK


----------



## hechtangler2911 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so so,Liebeskugeln.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (29. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Baitjigger ist ein absoluter Traum vom ersten Eindruck her. Dienstag kann sie ihr können unter Beweis stellen 

Bei der Rolle hab ich mich aber für eine Abu C3 6501 mit Power Handle entschieden.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Scorpion85 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war auch mal wieder Einkaufen!

Lunker City 6", Black Carteause Silk
Kopytos in 12,5cm, genaue Farbbezeichnung weiß ich jetzt grad leider nicht.
 Salty Bites 5", Charteuse Pepper, Natural Shiner, Charteuse Ice und Farbe Roach.
Salty Bites 4" Motoroil Silver Glitter, Albino.
Ecogear SX 40F, Floating, 4cm, 2,5g Farbe 341
Jigköpfe 4/0 und 5/0
DAM effzett Jawbreaker






Den Jawbreaker habe ich allerdings gewonnen! :vik:
PS. Habe leider vergessen die Bilder zu drehen!^^

LG
Chris


----------



## reloop34 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hallo ... habe heut im baumarkt in der anglerecke 

eine rolle ergattert ...

Exori Jet Stream 

nur beispiel : http://www.fishers-paradise.de/Ange...len/Stationaerrolle-JET-Stream-V16::3719.html

wahr wohl ausverkauf !

rolle für 10€ bekommen |supergri


----------



## LOCHI (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



reloop34 schrieb:


> hallo ... habe heut im baumarkt in der anglerecke
> 
> eine rolle ergattert ...
> 
> ...



Na dann viel spaß damit!


----------



## Gemini (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Daiwa Liberty Club Eging 862M

8'6" • 140g • Ködergewicht ca. 11-19g

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen Weiher wos Tintenfische hat 
und es kann losgehen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein paar Tuntenfische aufzugabeln kann doch heutzutage nicht so schwer sein.|kopfkrat

Schicke Flitsche!#6


----------



## kerasounta (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Es müsste heißen guckt was ih habe bauen lassen Thread...

hier mal ein Foto von meiner High End Rute .....

PONTOS Axon Surf ---- 4,25m --- CW: 100 -250gr - Eigengewicht unter 400 gr


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wat dat?|kopfkrat

Brandungsrute?


----------



## kerasounta (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat dat?|kopfkrat
> 
> Brandungsrute?



Jo ist ne Brandunsgrute....

falscher Thread  ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Jo ist ne Brandunsgrute....
> 
> falscher Thread  ?




Nein.:m

Ich wollte nur etwas über die Rute erfahren. Sieht gut aus. Lass mal hören...|bla:|wavey:


----------



## kerasounta (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die hab ich mir in China bauen lassen...

so mit meinem Namen drauf und auch das Design ist zu 90% von mir so gewollt gewesen.. er Blank ist ziemlich dünn und die Rute sehr leicht...leichter als meine Vercelli Ultima Spyra G2..die wiegt 470 gr...diese hier unter 400gr...

Klapprollenhalter und passende lowrider ringe...der Blank ist zu 99% 40T Blank... über Aktion und Wurfverhalten kann ich nicht so viel sagen..
werde die Rute nächstes Wochenende Probeangeln.....
die Vearbeitung sieht schon mal sehr gut aus...bin positiv überrascht..

ich freu mich schon...werde mal alle Gewichte von 100 bis 250 gr werfen um zu sehen ob der Blank das hält was er verspricht....


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Aha, fein fein.#6

Wie ist das zu verstehen(als Gag?)|kopfkrat



kerasounta schrieb:


> Die hab ich mir in China bauen lassen...


----------



## flasha (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wo kann man denn sowas machen? Haste da eventuell mal 'ne Adresse oder Link? Gerne auch per PM!

'Ne Rocksweeper mit meinem Namen  Cool.


----------



## Merlin (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aha, fein fein.#6
> 
> Wie ist das zu verstehen(als Gag?)|kopfkrat


 
nee.... der Grieche kennt auf der ganzen Welt Menschen und Persönlichkeiten...
In China brauchst du nur in eine Fabrik zu gehen und zu sagen was du haben möchtest..
Dann stoppen die sofort die Produktion von Ihrem Billigkram und setzten dir 5 Chinesen dahin die dir  in mühevoller Handarbeit deine Traumrute hindengeln..

Sag bloß das wußte du nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## kerasounta (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ganz so einfach ist es nicht...#d

man sollte schon überprüfen wo man die Rute bauen lässt und von welcher Manufactur...

da aber inzwiscchen 95% aller Rutenhersteller dort bauen lassen unterschieden sich die Blanks und andere Rutenteile eh nicht gravierend mehr....

In der Manufaktur in der ich meine Rute hab bauen lassen, werden 2 andere Markenhersteller auch bedient..(Name darf ich nicht sagen)

Habe zuerst übers internet versucht das zu machen undd telefonisch...aber kein Fabrikant baut dir eine Testrute oder eine Rute nach deinen Wünschen.. da musste Stückzahlen ab 100-200 Ruten aufwärts nehmen.!!!

aber Merlin weiß da besser Bescheid, ich kenne mich da nicht aus |rolleyes


----------



## Merlin (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kerasounta schrieb:


> ganz so einfach ist es nicht...#d
> 
> man sollte schon überprüfen wo man die Rute bauen lässt und von welcher Manufactur...
> 
> ...


 

#q#q#q|sagnix    #d


----------



## kerasounta (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Du Merlin,

wollte nur den Spielball abgeben MEister....|supergri

Bin seit 6 Monaten an dem Projekt dran....
und bin froh endlich die Rute fertig gebaut zu haben...

macht so etwas bloß nicht übers internet Firmen...
viele von denen sind entweder Fake und wenn es tatsächlich Firmen sind, dann sollte man sehr genau auf die Qualität achten und auf deren Referenzen und Service.

wie Merlin schon gesagt hat, hatte ich das Glück einen Kameraden in China zu haben der nach meinen gesuchten Quellen geforscht hat um dann endlich einen Fabrikanten zu finden der mir meine einsame Rute baut.

Viele sehen natürlich nicht ein eine Spezialanfertigung zu machen für 1 Rute.


----------



## Gemini (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kerasounta schrieb:


> da aber inzwiscchen 95% aller Rutenhersteller dort bauen lassen unterschieden sich die Blanks und andere Rutenteile eh nicht gravierend mehr....



Das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht.

Zufälligerweise habe ich mir gerade diese Woche eine Blankproduktion angeschaut und es stimmt dass evtl. die Kohlefaser identisch ist weil es nicht so viele Hersteller des Ausgangsmaterials gibt.

Was Mandrels, Mattenkonstruktion, Anzahl der Matten pro Blank, Druck beim Wickeln, Art des verwendeten Harzes, Temperatur beim Trocknen und letztendlich das Finish angeht gibt es aber gravierende Unterschiede je nach Verarbeiter oder Manufaktur wie du es so schön ausgedrückt hast.

Aber das weisst du ja.

Ansonsten ist es nicht abwegig dass er jemanden kennt der ihm ein Handmuster in China hat machen lassen.


----------



## Merlin (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gemini schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es nicht abwegig dass er jemanden kennt der ihm ein Handmuster in China hat machen lassen.


 

Doch !!!! |supergri


----------



## Gemini (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Merlin schrieb:


> Doch !!!! |supergri



Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren einen von mir designten Mp3-Player in China als Einzelstück herstellen lassen bei einem Maker wo ich auch den anderen Range-Kram bestellt hab.

Warum sollte das bei so etwas banalem wie einer Angelrute nicht gehen wenn man jemand kennt der mit der Factory in Kontakt ist?


----------



## flasha (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kann mir jmd. nen Kontakt herstellen?


----------



## kerasounta (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gemini schrieb:


> Das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht.
> 
> Zufälligerweise habe ich mir gerade diese Woche eine Blankproduktion angeschaut und es stimmt dass evtl. die Kohlefaser identisch ist weil es nicht so viele Hersteller des Ausgangsmaterials gibt.
> 
> ...



Da stimm ich dir zu !

Blank ist nicht gleich Blank...natürlich gibt es in der Qualität und in der Verarbeitung Unterschiede....
der Mythos das man in China sehr günstig eine Rute bauen lassen kann stimmt so nicht..
wer gutes MAterial möchte mit Know-How und nem guten Gesamtpaket wird keine Rute für 50 euro bekommen können.

Wer ne ordentliche Rute bauen lässt wird mit allem drum und dran nicht unter 150 euro wegkommen...
Accessoires-Ringe-Ringwicklungen- usw... das sind alles Sachen die das alles abrunden und teurer machen..

Aber ja Merlin, 
für mich wurde eine Rute gebaut....was sonst soll das Foto sein mit der Rute? eine Fata Morgana oder von mir mit Photo shop gefaked??
da is aber jemand misstrauisch


----------



## Twister_Jigger (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute ist endlich meine Skeletor angekommen, sie war laut DHL "abhanden" gekommen...







Berkley Skeletor 2,40 15-40 g + Ryobi Zauber 3000

Eine perfekt ausbalancierte Combo :m


----------



## paule79 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
ich habe mir heute die 
Pinewood Lappland Extreme Jacke und
nen 
Schlafsack DAM Mad Siesta geholt.

Dazu gabs noch 2 Köder aus der Grabbelkiste
einen Rapala F11 P Perch 
und einen Juwaku Jiffy Aspius Hunter von Quantum dazu.

Danke nochmal an die Jungs aus Baesweiler.

Darf man Werbung für den Laden machen?

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Wickedstyler (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heut auch ein paar Kleinigkeiten geholt ..der jig auf dem "kleinen" shad sitzt ******** ("_) aber kommen eh noch stinger rann ..


----------



## Ein_Angler (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Diesmal habe ich richtig zugeschlagen, die Fox Shads und die Atraktoren sind mir schon bekannt und der Renner an dem glasklaren See den ich beangle, nur war mein Vorrart durchgekaut und oft der Schwanz abgebissen..


----------



## er2de2 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein wenig Krokodil-Futter für die Saison...


----------



## jkc (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jepp #6

Die letzten Posts gefallen mir.:k

Zum Glück ist die Schonzeit bei mir schon rum; dadurch habe ich nämlich mal wieder festgestellt, dass ich weniger Platz im Rucksack habe, als es schöne Köder gibt...

Weiter machen, Grüße JK


----------



## Kotzi (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir auch ein paar neue Sachen geleistet:

Morethan Branzino 3000 für meine Rocksweeper 

http://img233.*ih.us/img233/2159/branze.jpg


P&M Gunki Hayashi mit einteiligem Blank um die Zander mit Wobblern zu ärgern:

http://img6.*ih.us/img6/1547/hayaw.jpg

Dazu ist mir diese Rolle in Japan über den Weg gehüpft:

Twinpower 2500S

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/8662/twinp.jpg

Passt wie man sieht wie Arsch auf Eimer:

http://img444.*ih.us/img444/6783/hayatwin.jpg

Die Schnur für die beiden Rollen ist eine Climax und ein paar Wobbler gabs auch dazu, die bin ich nur zu faul zu Fotografieren.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist die Rocke auch so gut ausbalanciert? 

Aber nette Combos!


----------



## Duke-982 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab  mir heute einen neuen Blinker gekauft 

rotiert echt geil im wasser  und die farben sind auch top 

lg micha


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Duke-982 schrieb:


> Hab  mir heute einen neuen Blinker gekauft




pssssst......dat Ding heißt Spinner|supergri


Schöne Sachen habt ihr wieder gekauft.#6


----------



## Duke-982 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> pssssst......dat Ding heißt Spinner|supergri




ohhhh man sollch n anfänger fehler ey.. verdammt ...#q

LG


----------



## Kotzi (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Fabi

Jop isse :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=240850

Ich bin gerade am kleben und freu mich schon auf den 1.6 wenn die Zanderschonzeit endlich vorbei ist.

Jetzt müsste ich nur noch meine Quantum Pti-A auf meiner XH Rocke gegen ne Cabo tauschen....


----------



## FehmarnAngler (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Kotzi:
Wie findest du die Branzino so?
Ich hatte vor kurzem die Möglichkeit zwei Branzinos (eine neue, eine 1 Jahr alte) zu fischen und fand sie zumindestens vom Lauf her nicht so das ich sage "WOW!", Stella FE kommt da in meinen Augen locker ran und meine Infinity Q Zaion lief bevor ich sie vergewaltigt habe auch unspürbar schlechter (wenn überhaupt).

Allerdings... Kraft hat sie. #6

Und noch ne Frage:
Hast du die Twin Power von Nordfishing?

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Duke-982 schrieb:


> Hab  mir heute einen neuen Blinker gekauft
> 
> rotiert echt geil im wasser  und die farben sind auch top
> 
> lg micha



Ist mein Lieblingsmodell!  #6


----------



## Flussmonster (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine ersten Spinnerchen :vik:

Hoffe mal dass die Farben soweit passen, war damit vohin mal kurz draußen, hat aber nichts gebissen.


----------



## west1 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flussmonster schrieb:


> Meine ersten Spinnerchen :vik:
> 
> Hoffe mal dass die Farben soweit passen,


Ja die Farben passen, fehlt nur noch einer mit roter Folie.


----------



## siloaffe (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So so....... 
Kotzi mein gutster#h

Da haste aber wieder gut zugeschlagen. :q
Hat sich ja gelohnt das du deiner Schwester die Kamera entführt hast.#6 

Ich war gestern noch beim Bode und hab mim Lothar über `n nettes Röllchen für meine Yabai Philosofiert....|rolleyes 

Am Freitag wird sich zeigen was passt Orra, Mach3 oder doch die NoMono;+ 

Schnur wird auf jeden die Spiderwire Code Red|supergri


----------



## Kotzi (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Jochen

Die Branzino habe ich wegen der Schonzeit noch nicht gefischt, habe sie aber auch rel. günstig gebraucht bekommen.
Der Lauf ist was rauer, was aber auch serienmäßig der Fall sein soll wegen dem verbauten Getriebe ( Saltiga). Stella gefällt mir dafür nicht so, irgendwie kommt die mir zu filigran vor. Mal sehen wie sie mir in der Praxis gefällt und vorallem wie lange die mir erhalten bleibt.

Die Twinpower habe ich aus meinen Urlaub in Japan mitgebracht und konnte mmn vom Lauf her mit der parallel gekurbelten Stella mithalten.
Künstköder hab ich natürlich auch ein paar mitgenommen, aber alle schon eingeordnet und nichts herrausragendes dabei bis auf den Tasmanian Devil fürn Euro und nen LC Crank für 4 Euro wobei der Megabass Giant Dog X auch recht preiswert war.

@ Siloaffe
Ich hab da noch ne BC... eher was fürs Finesse angeln und sieht auch schon ziemlich geliebt aus, aber ich hab sie bisher nicht benutzt.
Google mal Team Daiwa-Z 103/5 Hl.
So richtig brauche ich die nicht.... würde sie aber vll tauschen wenn sie dir gefällt gegen ne Salzwasserfeste BC.

Und schau dir echt mal die Climax an, rein vom Trockentest bin ich von der Schnur begeistert.


----------



## Duke-982 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ist mein Lieblingsmodell!  #6



cool  dann hab ich wenigstens das geld gut angelegt...#6


----------



## siloaffe (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @ Siloaffe
> Ich hab da noch ne BC... eher was fürs Finesse angeln und sieht auch schon ziemlich geliebt aus, aber ich hab sie bisher nicht benutzt.
> Google mal Team Daiwa-Z 103/5 Hl.
> So richtig brauche ich die nicht.... würde sie aber vll tauschen wenn sie dir gefällt gegen ne Salzwasserfeste BC.



Da muss ich passen....

Bevor ich das Baitcasten anfange müssen zuerst die Fangzahlen stimmen 
Ich hab ja nicht die Yabai cast sondern die 2,80er spin


----------



## Lxrs K. (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

gestern bestellt und heute ist sie da . 
 sieht auf jeden fall echt geil aus und macht nen gute einndruck 

wird morgen getestet :vik:
ryobi arctica 4000 / 0,19er power pro  



danke an die, die bei der Beratung geholfen haben #6


----------



## h3nn3 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Servus!

Nach langem hin und her und etlicher Stunden Bedenkzeit, hat meine OrenJi jetzt eine neue Partnerin an ihrer Seite. 

Shimano Stella 4000 SFE. 

Hoffe dieses sowohl optisch als auch technisch sehr Eindrucksvolle Paar wird mir die nächsten Jahre vieeele Z-Fische bescheren.  

Hier noch ein paar Bildchen, 

Gruß h3nn3


----------



## Duke-982 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir für Morgen 2 neue top köder gekauft

will damit morgen in der Havel in potsdam die hechte überzeugen zu beißen


----------



## Donald84 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Nach langem hin und her und etlicher Stunden Bedenkzeit, hat meine OrenJi jetzt eine neue Partnerin an ihrer Seite.
> 
> Shimano Stella 4000 SFE.



Gratuliere!
fische die kombo mit einer stella 4000 fd, ein Traum!! :k


----------



## h3nn3 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Konnte Sie auch direkt einweihen. 
Und ja, Kombo ist definitv der Hammer!


----------



## paule79 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@h3nn3


> Konnte Sie auch direkt einweihen.
> Und ja, Kombo ist definitv der Hammer!



Welche Orenji ist es denn da genau?
Ci@o


----------



## h3nn3 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die 2,80er Variante...


----------



## Donald84 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

oha, dann mal n dickes petri zum ersten mit der neuen


----------



## Spinnenfänger (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

petri henne. wunderschöne rute wunderschöne rolle und noch ein wunderschöner fisch . auf die rute bin ich echt neidisch. leider habe ich nicht das geld um mir so eine zukaufen. weiterhin viel erfolg damit. :vik:


----------



## Stxkx1978 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so der neue trailer ist da!
die auflagen für das schlauchboot auch fertig,bis auf den vorderen bereich.da muss ich auch noch was anfertigen!













dann bin auch ab dieser saison nicht mehr "am" sondern "auf" dem wasser,endlisch:vik:

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Breamhunter (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir mal bei Blohm&Voss eine neue Ankerwinde bestellt. Ist zwar fürs schwere Feedern gedacht, aber sollen ja alle was von haben :q


----------



## tyirian (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



 

Lowa Super Camp 2
178€|bigeyes




Ehmanns Magic Rod Pod 
60€ :q


----------



## lahn mann (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist den schon Weinachten ,heute kamm meine Black Shad Caster D692MHFS:vik:


----------



## paule79 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,
gestern kam ein Päckchen von "Raubfischspezialist.de".
Nun kann ich den Rhein wieder "füttern".

Die Jigköpfe sind übrigens echt klasse,vor allem vom Preis her.
Danke nochmals für die Krebse.

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## zanderzone (21. Mai 2012)

Bei mir gabs auch wieder Nachschub! Nächste Woche geht's in Holland wieder los!!


----------



## e30Birdy (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heut dank Nippon Tackle bekommen und gleich die neue Premier drauf geschnallt und gemerkt ich sollte die Revo lacken lassen =) Geiler stecken, freu mich wie schnitzel denn ab ersten Juni ist spinnfischen auf stehenden gewässer bei uns frei...


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hättste bei nippon gleich die passende Rolle mitbestellen sollen(http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Angelrollen/Baitcasting-Rollen/Tailwalk-ELAN-micro-tune-73L-NEU-Einf%C3%BChrungsangebot::1523.html).
:m


----------



## e30Birdy (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hättste bei nippon gleich die passende Rolle mitbestellen sollen(http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Angelrollen/Baitcasting-Rollen/Tailwalk-ELAN-micro-tune-73L-NEU-Einf%C3%BChrungsangebot::1523.html).
> :m



tinca zeigt mir doch nicht sowas... das macht mich schwach :c

edit: habe gerade auf amazon.co.jp gesehen für 149 euro halt 15200yen


----------



## -GT- (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hättste bei nippon gleich die passende Rolle mitbestellen sollen(http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Angelrollen/Baitcasting-Rollen/Tailwalk-ELAN-micro-tune-73L-NEU-Einf%C3%BChrungsangebot::1523.html).
> :m



Das Ding ist wirklich der Knaller der Saison. Wenn sie hält was sie verspricht und ab 4gr wirft kann meine Curado schonmal einpacken . Warte nur noch auf die ersten Testberichte, dann landet garantiert eine bei mir. Bei F4M haben sich die ersten Käufer bereits geoutet und vergleichen mal mit der Pixy usw.
Bin schon gespannt was sie kann, für den Preis wäre es das allemal wert. 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## e30Birdy (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



-GT- schrieb:


> Das Ding ist wirklich der Knaller der Saison. Wenn sie hält was sie verspricht und ab 4gr wirft kann meine Curado schonmal einpacken . Warte nur noch auf die ersten Testberichte, dann landet garantiert eine bei mir. Bei F4M haben sich die ersten Käufer bereits geoutet und vergleichen mal mit der Pixy usw.
> Bin schon gespannt was sie kann, für den Preis wäre es das allemal wert.
> 
> Gruß
> Mike.



ja klingt echt hammer und wenn sie das hält kommt sie auf meine demon und die premier muss sich ein neues heim suchen.. lol... und direct aus japan für 148 +zoll usw kann ich glaub ich kaumn nein sagen


----------



## zanderzone (22. Mai 2012)

tyirian schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_09334yu0r.jpg
> 
> Lowa Super Camp 2
> 178|bigeyes
> ...



Wo hast du die Latschen her! Suche auch sowas!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehen stabil aus die Fußlappen.:m


----------



## tyirian (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Latschen her! Suche auch sowas!!!



Bei http://www.doorout.com/ erworben. 
Wobei ich meine zurück geschickt habe, den die drückten bei mir im oberen Bereich. Und für 180€ sollten sie wie ein zweiter Fuß passen!


----------



## ayron (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.armeeshop24.de/Schuhe/Stiefel-Bergschuhe/


Ich benutze die zwei Paar Kampfstiefel 2000, die mir Vater Staat für verschenkte 9 Monate meines Lebens überlassen hat#h

Vorteile :

Pflegeleicht
Haltbar
Voll Leder
Günstig
Wasserdicht
Schützt den Fuß
Sommer / Wintertauglich ( mit Socken)


----------



## Franky D (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

würd mich alternativ in dem von dir veranschlagten preisbereich mal bei haix umsehen diepassen wirklich wie ein zweiter fuß


----------



## tyirian (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Standard BW Stiefel hab ich auch nach meinen verrichteten GWD erhalten. Nach 5 Jahren haben sie dann ihren Dienst aber löblich verrichtet! Jetzt ist es Zeit für richtige Bergschuhe!


----------



## mobb83 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:k

seit gestern neue plano boxen und ein paar neue hardbaits


----------



## DerBull (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



mobb83 schrieb:


> :k
> 
> seit gestern neue plano boxen und ein paar neue hardbaits



wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung der Boxen? Sehen interessant aus!


----------



## mobb83 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nicht dass es täuscht... auf den ersten beiden bildern liegen jeweils 2 boxen zusammen. (die obere auf dem deckel der unteren - also insgesamt 4 auf den ersten beiden bildern)

die bezeichnung weiss ich leider nicht, sorry


----------



## DerBull (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



mobb83 schrieb:


> nicht dass es täuscht... auf den ersten beiden bildern liegen jeweils 2 boxen zusammen. (die obere auf dem deckel der unteren - also insgesamt 4 auf den ersten beiden bildern)
> 
> die bezeichnung weiss ich leider nicht, sorry



hehe danke für die auflösung dachte jeweils 1 Bild jeweils 1 Box! #q


----------



## TioZ (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab gerade ne Bestellung aufgegeben..

Illex Element Rider S-210M
Illex Element Rider S-240M
Illex Delivrance      B-198MH
Abu Revo SX
Shimano Aspire 2500 FA (neu, bzw. ungefischt aus ner privaten Vitrine)

So sehr wie ich mich über das neue Gerödel auch freue, der Anlass für den Shoppingwahn ist doch schon sehr bitter. 
Morgens war der T4 auf und ALLES weg. Vielleicht bekommt ja mal jemand was von meinem Zeug angeboten, über nen Tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Die Sachen fehlen:

Shimano Antares Monster 285 XH - Daiwa Seagate 3500E QD
Shimano Diaflash ST-A 270 XH - Shimano Aspire 4000 FA
Berkley Skeletor Pro*802 2,40m 15-40g - Shimano TwinPower 4000 FC
Greys Prowla GS Dshot 7` M - Shimano Fireblood 2500 FA
Berkley Signa Pike Casting 2,45m 40-100g - Abu Revo Toro 61 HS
Rage Vertical Jig Trigger - Abu Garcia Revo Elite Aurora
Manns Super Stretch 1,95m / 60g - Abu Garcia Record No. 51
Illex Element Rider S-210M - Shimano Aspire 2500 FA

MfG

TioZ


----------



## h3nn3 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ach du *******!!!! 
Wie bitter! Ich glaube da könnte ich quasi gleich das Hobby aufgeben, wenn mir alles geklaut werden würde! 
Woher kommst du denn? Dann kann man mal Checken bei Ebay oder so, ob irgendwo was angeboten wird?
Gruß h3nn3

Ich sehe gerade, Rostock. Werde mal drauf achten!


----------



## senne (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für solch einen Fall gehören die Sachen mit Abreißzündern gesichert damit es solchen Arschlöchern die Finger abreißt. 

Hoffentlich kommt das nicht in Mode, ich lass mein Zeugs auch immer im Auto liegen.

Gruß, Senne.


----------



## TioZ (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> ... Dann kann man mal Checken bei Ebay oder so, ob irgendwo was angeboten wird?



Bei ebay.de + ebay.pl ist die Suche bereits gespeichert aber bis jetzt is noch nix von dem Kram aufgetaucht.

Aber bitter ists allemal.. hab mich gefühlt als wenn mich einer mit nem Spaten weckt als ich die Tür aufgemacht hab. Und die Versicherung zahlt NIX :c

MfG

TioZ


----------



## pike-81 (25. Mai 2012)

Moinsen!
In so einem Fall würde es mir sehr schwer fallen, von Selbstjustiz abzusehen!
Mein Beileid!
Petri


----------



## e!k (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Alter Schwede....da ist eine ganze Menge Tackle über den Jordan gewandert. 
Aber ich höre es in letzter Zeit erschreckend oft, dass Tackle geklaut wird. Auch bei uns im regionalen Umfeld. 
"Highlight" war bisher ein Raub von Angelsachen. Dem betreffenden Angler wurden die Sachen während er beim Nachtangeln war weggenommen.


----------



## tobi82m (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oh ja das kenn ich mit dem geklauten zeug.
Bin auch eines morgens raus zum auto und als ich das radio einschalten wollte merkte ich erst das es gar nicht mehr drin war.
Und als ich dann langsam meinen Kopf richtung heck bewegte kamen mir schon fast die tränen als ich sah das meine zwei Spinnruten weg waren und der kofferraum war auch säuberlich leer geräumt alle kunstköder weg samt rucksack.
war auch nen schaden von fast 1000 euro und meine Versicherung zahlte auch nix im gegenteil es kam fast zu ner anzeige wegen betruges weil sie mir nicht glauben das ich angelzeugs im wert von fast 1000 euro im auto hatte.
Denn wer hebt sich schon die ganzen rechnungen von seinen ködern usw auf ich nicht.


----------



## Lxrs K. (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nen bischen was neues für hechte 


Was mich nen bischen stuzig macht , das in der realjerk verpackung nen s waver ist , das sind ja glaub ich die gleichen nur von anderen firmen vertrieben , oder irre ich mich da ??


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Richtig, Jackson kauft in den USA "River2Sea" Köder ein, verpasst ihnen eine billige Verpackung und verkauft sie teurer als das Original... |bigeyes


----------



## siloaffe (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lars K. schrieb:


> Nen bischen was neues für hechte
> Anhang anzeigen 183674
> 
> Was mich nen bischen stuzig macht , das in der realjerk verpackung nen s waver ist , das sind ja glaub ich die gleichen nur von anderen firmen vertrieben , oder irre ich mich da ??





Boot angler schrieb:


> Richtig, Jackson kauft in den USA "River2Sea" Köder ein, verpasst ihnen eine billige Verpackung und verkauft sie teurer als das Original... |bigeyes




Fast richtig 

Die Dinger werden unter unzähligen Namen verkauft. 

Z.B.:
Taipan, Dojo, River2sea, Skorpion, Qi Cai Fish Plus, Bravo, Behr, Spro, Master, Yad, Jackson, TopwaterBaits usw...... 

Zudem krist du sie bei Ebay  für`n Appel und `n Ei direkt aus China!


----------



## LOCHI (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So nach dem "Norma" schrott den ich mir vor paar Wochen gekauft habe ist nun was gescheites im Haus. Hab ich heute von meiner Frau bekommen, Shimano Suntia2, sehr schick, sehr leicht einfach genial meine ich. Und in zwei Tagen ist Schonzeitende da darf sie dann mit auf´s Boot #6


----------



## Wickedstyler (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir heut auchmal ein neues stöckchen mit passender rolle gegönnt :m
gab ne shimano forcemaster in 270 14-40 g und ne shimano aernos 2500 fa gleich mit 14´ner spiderwire bespult ..
gruß wicked


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit neue PowerPro aus den USA bestellt. Letzte Woche kam das Paket und was war drin? 0,40er Fuocarbon, hellrosa eingefärbt!?! |bigeyes

Nach kurzem Mailverkehr wurde der Irrtum aufgeklärt und man sicherte mir zu, schnellstmöglich die richtige Ware zu schicken.

Was lag gestern im Briefkasten? Die Power Pro und das 2 Tage vor Beginn der Hechtsaison *Schweißwegwisch*.

Das Fluocarbon durfte ich behalten, jetzt habe ich nur keine Ahnung was ich damit anstellen soll...


----------



## Wickedstyler (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit neue PowerPro aus den USA bestellt. Letzte Woche kam das Paket und was war drin? 0,40er Fuocarbon, hellrosa eingefärbt!?! |bigeyes
> 
> Nach kurzem Mailverkehr wurde der Irrtum aufgeklärt und man sicherte mir zu, schnellstmöglich die richtige Ware zu schicken.
> 
> ...



haha .. wie nett :l


----------



## Lorenz (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> ..., jetzt habe ich nur keine Ahnung was ich damit anstellen soll...



Für nen paar Euro verhökern und jemandem ders brauchen kann ne Freude machen


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

0.40iger FC ist super für Dorschvorfächer #6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dorsche sind zu weit weg, dachte eher an den Einsatz im Süßwasserbereich?


----------



## _Pipo_ (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Theoretisch als Drop-Shot Vorfach geeignet, aber 40er in rosa...da bin ich schon etwas skeptisch...ausprobieren :q


----------



## zanderzone (1. Juni 2012)

Torsk_NI schrieb:
			
		

> 0.40iger FC ist super für Dorschvorfächer #6



In hellrosa??


----------



## Lümmy (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gibts was neues zum Twitchen#6

Balzer Outlaw 34 Akira mit ner Spro Passion Xtr 820. Dazu 100 m 10er Power Pro.

3 neue Köder mussten auch her. 1 x Illex Squirrel SQ76 und 2 Castaics...


----------



## Topic (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei mir gab es auch wieder paar sachen ^^

sonnenbrille mit sehstärke
filietier messer von rapala
ein paar ripple shads
paar jigköpfe
paar minijigköpfe für die 3,5 cm kopytos ^^
paar blinker
2 popper 
ne quetschhülsen zange
und eine art riesen meereswobbler für hecht ^^ mal sehen wie der läuft

und geschenkt bekommen hab ich die hart rolle nr 4 und rein jahresabo der rute und rolle^^

die rolle macht nen sehr robusten eindruck...meine erste hart rolle mal sehen wie die sich so macht zum pilken und zum schweren spinn angeln ^^


----------



## Schlebusch (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam endlich ein neues Stück für meinen Rutenwald an :l
Eine Fox Rage US Finesse 2,10m 7-28 Wg.
Habe sie mir geholt um in Stillgewässern und ruhigeren Bereichen von Fliessgewässern mit Softjerks, Carolina- & Texas-Rig sowie Skirted Jigs zu fischen.
Vom ersten Eindruck ist die Rute der absolute wahnsinn!!
Super straffes Blank aber dennoch eine sensible Spitze.
Die Steckverbindung passt perfekt.
Super kurzes Handteil so stört auch nichts unten den armen.
Von der Verarbeitung alles perfekt genau das was ich gesucht habe!!
Was mir auch sehr wichtig ist/war ist die Hakenöse die es an der Rute gibt.
Freue mich schon drauf wenn ich sie das erste mal fischen darf. 
Jedoch muss erstmal noch die passende Rolle + Schnur her sowie Gummiköder da ich bis jetzt nur mit Wobblern gefischt habe 

Hier sind ein paar Fotos. Sind aber nicht besten bin kein guter Fotograf


----------



## Stoney0066 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit neue PowerPro aus den USA bestellt. Letzte Woche kam das Paket und was war drin? 0,40er Fuocarbon, hellrosa eingefärbt!?! |bigeyes
> Das Fluocarbon durfte ich behalten, jetzt habe ich nur keine Ahnung was ich damit anstellen soll...



Es gab mal ein Fluorocarbon dass im Sonnenlich rötlich schimmert, dass man es sehen kann. Unter wasser ist es dann trotzdem unsichtbar! Hat sich auf dem Deutschen markt aber wohl nicht durchgesetzt. Eigentlich ja ne super Sache! Hat mir grad letzte Woche mein Tackledealer erzählt. Was für ne Marke ist es denn? Mir fällt die nicht mehr ein...

40er kannst doch super zum Zanderfischen nutzen!


----------



## paule79 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
kam heute von Übersee.
Mal schauen wie sie sich machen.
Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Breamhunter (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



paule79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> kam heute von Übersee.
> Mal schauen wie sie sich machen.
> Ci@o
> Carsten



Bitte was #c


----------



## Meteraal (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für den bevorstehenden Schwedenurlaub...


----------



## lahn mann (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geil Greys,sind einfach hammer Ruten


----------



## DerAndi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neues Tackle fürn Sommer hehe


----------



## Säp (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das hat Stil, wo hast du bestellt?


----------



## DerAndi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nicht bestellt aber abgeholt. Ich shcick dich ne PN sonst wirds noch als Werbung ausgelegt hehe.


----------



## DropShotter (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin!

Hab mir eine Stradic 2500 FJ gegönnt!

Bin schon auf den ersten Praxis-Test gespannt!

Schöne Grüße

DS


----------



## e30Birdy (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DropShotter schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hab mir eine Stradic 2500 FJ gegönnt!
> 
> ...



Geile rolle, will ich mir etz auch kaufen


----------



## TioZ (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So nach und nach füllt sich mein Rutenständer nach dem Einbruch wieder. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwo ne "Piketime Premium Small Bait" und ne "Illex Element Rider 250 XH" herbekommen.

Hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee?

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Norge Fan (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Umstände sind zwar schaixxe, aber trotzdem feine Sachen #6.


----------



## Schlebusch (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schonmal 2 Sachen aus den letzten Tagen... kommt aber die kommenden Tage einiges 

VMC No Knot Snap 
WFT Penzill 1,95m 4-15Wg


----------



## daci7 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Im UL Sektor bin ich jetz auch wieder vollständig, die neue Rute für die dicken Latschen liegt leider beim Nachbarn |evil:

Also hier mal 
Mitchell Elite Spin (3-8g) + Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme 500 + PowerPro 5lbs/ Seaguar FC 4lbs

PS: ich hab grad mal die gesamte Kombo auf die Wage gelegt - mit Schnur, Flexonitvorfach und kleinem Doiyo 294g :m


----------



## DerAndi (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Promopaket! nur die Lunker Citys gekauft!


----------



## Gilbert (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Will auch ein Promopaket, wo kriegt man das?


----------



## Backfire (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Als 2te Welsrute neben der Leitner "Donau" noch eine Berkley "Catfish premium" in 3,00m.






Fehlt nur noch ne ordentliche Rolle. Momentan ist übergangsweise eine 8000er Tica "Rage" mit gut 200m .50er Geflecht drauf. Die wird aber durch eine 950 SSM ersetzt.


----------



## Weleron (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schönes Teil ...Die Penn kann ich dir nur empfehlen


----------



## Backfire (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auf der Leitner hab ich ja schon eine. Gehen genau 300m .53er Powerline drauf |supergri.

"... na, Wels gefangen?" "Nö, aber ne 1000er Kawa aussem Fluss gezerrt..."


----------



## jkc (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, 

optisch sagt mir das Teil auch zu! Aber bei der Beringung muste ich kurz stocken; bisher waren mir nur großzügig beringte Welsruten aufgefallen, 6+1 hatte ich noch nicht gesehen, was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass es nicht funktioniert...

Viel Spaß damit, grüße JK


----------



## Schlebusch (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die letzten Tage gab es nochmal ein bisschen was neues... Wären zu viele Fotos deswegen gibt es diesmal keine! 

- Quantum ExoPT 25 (für meine WFT Penzill 1,95m 4-15Wg)
- Rapala Skitter Pop 7cm 7g (Farben: Chrome & Lime Frog)
- Rapala Clackin Minnow (Farbe: Moss Back Shiner)
- Illex Boil Trigger (Farben: Perch & HL Aggressive Bass)
- Conoureror Dance-95 (Farben: Crazy Ukky, Silber-Grün & Red Ghost)
- BKK Drillinge 6063 (Größe 10)
- Spezial Pike Flourocarbon 0,55mm 15,95Kg
- Gamakatsu Hyper Swivel (Größen: 10 & 8)
- Gamakatsu Worm 314MB (Größen: 4, 2, 1, 2/0 & 3/0)

Derzeit ist es wie Weihnachten für mich


----------



## Meteraal (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,

Lieferung von fishing-mart.pl. Auf nach Schweden...:l


----------



## sundangler (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So neue frische Gummis sind da


----------



## ayron (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Reins SatrunTail sind grad meine liebsten:l

viel spaß damit:m​


----------



## sundangler (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ayron schrieb:


> Die Reins SatrunTail sind grad meine liebsten:l
> 
> viel spaß damit:m​



Ich fand sie interessant und habe sie intuitiv gekauft. Wie fischt du sie?


----------



## Wickedstyler (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Backfire schrieb:


> Auf der Leitner hab ich ja schon eine. Gehen genau 300m .53er Powerline drauf |supergri.
> 
> "... na, Wels gefangen?" "Nö, aber ne 1000er Kawa aussem Fluss gezerrt..."




hahaha |good: ...


----------



## ayron (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sundangler schrieb:


> Ich fand sie interessant und habe sie intuitiv gekauft. Wie fischt du sie?



Hab sie an nem leichten Jig gefischt ( 3-5 gr), bei der größe bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, da nur der Schwanz leicht, aber hochfrequent vibriert.
Hab ihn mit 2er 1er und 1/0 gefischt und gefangen.....
Das Aroma bringt dir oft noch ne 2te Chance und selbst klein Barsche kannst du mit Kurzen Jigs sicher Haken, da das Gummi weich und lecker ist
Leider reißt  der Gummi schnell aus, aber am Haken hält er immer noch..... irgendwie.

Noch ein Tipp halt die Tüte geschlossen.....ich will den Glibber nicht in meiner Tasche haben


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich fisch die G-Tail Saturn in 2,5" meist am 7 Gramm Rundkopf der Größe 2. Somit sitzt der Haken zwar verhältnismäßig weit vorne, aber Fehlbisse gibt es nicht häufiger, als bei kleineren Ködern. Durchkurbeln kannst du die Dinger ganz gut, aber ab und an eine kurze Absinkphase von ein bis zwei Sekunden bringt auch immer massig Bisse. 
Allerdings reißt der Köder im Bereich der Hakeneinstichstelle recht schnell ein, allerdings ist das nicht weiter schlimm, da man den Köder einfach neu aufzieht, sodass er hält. Ob der Curly Tail dann oben, unten oder seitlich flattert ist völlig gleich. Sogar wenn man den schmalen Gummikörper zusammenknautscht, sodass er auf dem Haken gut hält, so gibt es genauso viele Bisse, wie beim ersten Einsatz! Du wirst Spaß damit haben!=)


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Meteraal schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Lieferung von fishing-mart.pl. Auf nach Schweden...:l



Also da hast du aber genau das richtige um in Schweden erfolgreich auf Hecht zu angeln. Die Zalts dürften dich da nicht hängenlassen.


----------



## Meteraal (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das will ich doch ma stark hoffen... ;-)


----------



## daci7 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Soooodele ...
nun bin ich wieder komplett und der Herbst kann kommen!

Uli Beyer Baitjigger Swimbait (-200g) + Abu 6601 C4 + 200m PowerPro (50lbs)

Macht sich in der Hand erstmal ganz gut =)


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Soooo, erstmal bisschen Gummi nachschub geholt, meine bestände gehen langsam zu neige...:m


----------



## flasha (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neuzugänge der letzten Tage...

Abu Revo + Taipan Jigoku-Kyasuto + TuF Line XP

1x Abu Tormenator 50mm
4x Slotti S 150mm
8x Slotti S 50mm
2x Slotti S 35mm
1x Jigs Größe 6


----------



## strafer (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir mal ein bissel Material geordert........


----------



## asddf (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

der hariksee ruft zum wochendangeln, ich lasse mich auf diese materialschlacht ein und hab für etwas "ersatz" gesorgt.
wie es dann nunmal so läuft beim zusammenstellen des zubehörs/geräte verfällt man leicht in einen kaufrausch aber seht selbst  :vik:

eine genaue liste spare ich mir, sie war 1 3/4 dina4 seiten lang


----------



## Pikefisher_8 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich ist das Paket angekommen :vik:

Schaun wir mal was die Zander und Hechte dazu sagen #6


----------



## ...brummel... (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

yeah ne neue barschflitsche liegt in meinen händen :q
Pflueger President 
1,83m
Action: Fast-Medium (6-12 lb. Line)
1/8 - 1/2 oz. lure wt.


----------



## Mendez (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Manchmal, wenn ich zu viel im Laden eingekauft oder bestellt habe, bekomme ich echt ein schlechtes Gewissen. Ich denke mir, shit musste es sein? Was sagt die Frau? etc.etc.Dann schaue ich hier rein und wenn ich sehe was ihr alles an Zeug gekauft habt, gehts mir vieeeeeel besser. Dann denke ich, du hast gar nicht so viel eingekauft. In dem Sinne weiter so einkaufen. Ihr hilf damit auch anderen "kaufsüchtigen".


----------



## ...brummel... (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|good:|muahah::q
genau so siehts aus!!!!


----------



## Slick (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe gerade meinen Raubfischkescher bekommen von Fox Rage.

Ich dachte der wäre kleiner.Ich wollte den Kescher an meinen Gürtel befestigen,so für die leichte Spinnfischerei.|supergri




eine Fließe hat über 30 cm
Grüße


----------



## -GT- (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gibt´s den nicht sogar noch eine Nummer größer in XL ?


----------



## Slick (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



-GT- schrieb:


> Gibt´s den nicht sogar noch eine Nummer größer in XL ?




Ja,ich habe den Large und es gibt noch den x Large.
Der Durchmesser stand unten.Ich habes voll übersehen. 

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Fox-Rage-Kescher-Speedflow_1712.html

Um ein Waller herauszuheben wird es reichen.:q
Stabil genug ist er.


----------



## Colophonius (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn der Traumfisch beißt, kann der Kescher garnicht groß genug sein


----------



## DerAndi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



...brummel... schrieb:


> yeah ne neue barschflitsche liegt in meinen händen :q
> Pflueger President
> 1,83m
> Action: Fast-Medium (6-12 lb. Line)
> 1/8 - 1/2 oz. lure wt.



Sahnestückchen haste dir geholt. warte mal bis nen 70er hecht einsteigt. dann weiste nicht ob du heulen oder lachen sollst. da wirste blass was dieses feine stück stock mit dem tier macht hehe.


----------



## -GT- (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Slick schrieb:


> Ja,ich habe den Large und es gibt noch den x Large.
> Der Durchmesser stand unten.Ich habes voll übersehen.
> 
> http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Fox-Rage-Kescher-Speedflow_1712.html
> ...



Ist aber eine feine Sache um Hechte vom Boot aus abzuhaken, kannst ihn quasi im Kescher im Wasser über die Bootskante hängen lassen und dann mit dem Landehandschuh beigehen, ohne den Fisch aus dem Wasser heben zu müssen. Schonender gehts nicht, für die Nicht-Kochtopf-Fraktion. Das abhaken im Boot trifft auf dich evtl nicht zu wenn du sagst du möchtest ihn für´s Ufer haben. Werd ich mir früher oder später wohl auch noch für´s Boot besorgen, wenn auch etwas sperrig, allerdings hauen mir gerade die kleinen Hechte häufiger mal die Köder um die Ohren wenn sie sich schütteln, da ist man schon froh wenn man die Fische zum abhaken nicht aus dem Wasser heben muss. Mein derzeitiger Kescher ist dafür mit 60cm Bügelweite nur etwas unterdimensioniert.

Gruß, Mike.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bin vor ner Stunde von meinem Gerätehändler zurück, egtl wollte ich ja nur den Spinner den ich gestern verloren hab nachkaufen|rolleyes und dann hab ich gesehen das, dass 20-60g Modell meiner Barschrute um 20€ günstiger war als noch vor 2 Wochen. Jetzt bin ich glücklicher Besitzer gleich 2er Mitchell Privilege Pro Spin in 2,40 eine mit 10-40(die ist aber nur noch 2,35m#d nachdem sich mal die Spitze verabschiedet hat) und die andere mit 20-60g letztere ist nochmal ein wenig strammer als das 10-40g Modell und auch für Gufi und 5er Spinner geeignet ohne das sie auf gibt. Gelatzt hab ich 67,50€ da ich soviel Geld nicht auf einen Schlag aufbringen kann wurde mir die Rute nach einer Anzahlung von 50% mitgegeben den Rest darf ich später zahlen:kGanz dickes Dankeschön an meinen gerätehändler, falls der hier mitlesen sollte!!!!#h 
Außerdem hab ich mir noch nen schwarz roten 3er Mepps und nen Gummifisch-Wobblersystem gekauft. Das system ist von Jenzi und nennt sich Johnny. Jemand hier Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Celli (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Als kleine Mitbringsel aus dem Urlaub gab es von meinen Eltern ein paar Köder.
1 Cora Z Belly Dog 5 cm
1 BIFA Seducto 7 cm 
Kann da irgendwer was zu sagen? Google konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen. Hab weder was zum Hersteller, noch den Wobbler selber gefunden. Sieht aber ganz nett aus.
1 Cora Z Mini Jig 6,5 cm 20gr.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich diesen Köder führen muss, bzw. wo sein Einsatzgebiet ist?

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## Celli (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke für die Antwort. Meine Eltern waren in Südholland /Grenze Belgien und haben mir die Sachen aus dem Urlaub mitgebracht. Bin dann mal gespannt, wie der läuft. 

Kann mir vielleicht noch jemand sagen, ob man den Cora Z Mini Jig wie einen Blinker führt? Oder wird er fürs Vertikalangeln benutzt?


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Mini Jig ist ein Zocker, wie Jig zu führen oder eben vertikaalen.


----------



## Striker1982 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hoffentlich ist es bald da 
Belly is mir zu klein und für en richtiges Boot hab ich keinen Platz :vik:
http://www.classicaccessories.com/download_files/69774H.jpg


----------



## mathei (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wo hast du es gekauft, wenn mann fragen darf


----------



## Striker1982 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

über nen e-bay Händler versand aus den staten is einfach zu teuer um es da zu kaufen  |evil:


----------



## mathei (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

kannst du mir den link per pn schicken.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

75 € :c


----------



## sundangler (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam mein Karpfenkleinzeug


----------



## Sinned (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sundangler schrieb:


> Heute kam mein Karpfenkleinzeug



Erkläre, wie du dies beim Raubfisch- und Forellenangeln nutzt! Ich hörte schon vieles von diesen gewaltigen Zufallsfängen, finde es aber mutig, dass jemand daraus mal eine konventionelle Praxis macht. Erzähl.


----------



## Lorenz (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> Erkläre, wie du dies beim Raubfisch- und Forellenangeln nutzt!



Vielleicht hätte er noch ein passendes Vorfach für seine Köfis posten sollen. 8/0er Führungshaken + 2x  5/0 Drilling oder so :m


----------



## ede123 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal schauen was die spro wobbler so drauf haben !


----------



## siloaffe (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hach ist das Leben schön. |jump:
Habe gerade ne Lieferung Gummies und ne neue Rolle (WFT Backbone) ausgepackt. 

Jetzt kann ich wieder nach herzenslust abreißen


----------



## ...brummel... (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Der Andi 
du sag mal weist du zufällig zu welchem kurs man die normal bekommt???|kopfkrat
und ja die rute is was feines
20er barsche fangen auch schon langsam an spaß zu machen und 50er hechte fangen aufeinmal an zu springen hab ich bei anderen ruten sonst nich so doll aber bringt extrem fun:vik:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein Angelrucksackschwarzfischersuchscheinwerfer der mit 2x 3100mAh AW 18650er befeuert wird:



Wenn der nicht reicht, kommt die Polarion PH50 zum Einsatz und dann *ist* hell!


----------



## Uwe1987 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heute kam auch bei mir mal wieder die post.
es gab `ne neue spinnrute. werd sie allerdings erst am wochenende testen können... erster eindruck: genau das teil, was ich gesucht habe! schön kurzes griffstück, ein rollenhalter, der meiner art die rute zu greifen sehr entgegenkommt. dazu ist sie straff genug um mal gelegentlich mit gummis zu fischen - hauptsächlich fische ich allerdings mit mittelgroßen wobblern und häufig auch mal mit blech.

dazu gabs letztens noch `ne sportex supersafe rutentasche (für 4 ruten) und ein paar weitere "kleinteile":
- ersatzspule für meine 2500er fireblood
- passend dazu stoft gtm 0,22
- ne ganze menge owner drillinge verschiedener größen; habe mal fast komplett alle drillinge an meinen wobblern ausgetauscht...
- einen illex bonnie 128... hatte meinen im baum "versenkt".
- flexonit stahlvorfächer sowie testweise zwei titanvorfächer
- ne große segelpose mit austauschbaren segeln und auftriebskörper
- softjerks (bass assassin), haken und belly-weights
- 4 savagear 4 plays im barsch dekor (unmontiert)

dann noch ein bisschen was zum friedfischangeln weil außer mini-barschen bei mir momentan nicht viel läuft...

- kleine drennan posen zum schleienangeln in einem kleinen, sehr flachen teich
- zubehör zum grundangeln auf aal und karpfen (vorfächer, bleie, anti-tangle-schläuche, aaltöter, safety-rigs, ein paar pellets, anfuttermix...)

:l


----------



## jkc (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So,

nun hat es mich auch erwischt! |rolleyes

Die letzte Zeit gab es für mich 760er Slammer Liveliner, AHF Leitner Dynacast Neckar, VA Rutenhalter und 1000m 0,6er Climax Catfish Strong - weils so schön ist, alles bis auf die Schnur, gleich zwei mal. :m

Grüße JK


----------



## Topic (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mal auch wieder bisschen hecht und barsch futter gekauft ^^




so den pointer hatte ich geschenkt bekommen und habe dann am wochenende den mal ausgibig getestet...ich war erst erschrocken was dieser köder doch für einen krach macht....aber als der erste hecht den köder nahm war der zweifel verflorgen....kurz gesagt ich hatte an dem tag die meisten fische 4 hechte(50-60cm) und mehrere barsche von 15 bis 32 cm....
er hat einfahc gefangen egal ob beim schleppen, beim twitschen oder beim stink normalen einkurbeln....
dann habs noch nen bomber,wobbler köpfe von savage gear einmal die mittel größe und dann nochmal die kleinen(nicht auf dem bild) dazu noch einen haken schärfer.





ja da ich so begeistert war wurden gleich paar pointer nachgeordert....dazu eine passende kiste...

so die wirtschaft wurde wieder erfolgreich angekurbelt.


----------



## Striker1982 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So endlich is es da hat jetzt 4 Wochen gedauert mit dem Import.. 

Sa gehts dann erste mal aufs Wasser mit :vik::vik:
Fehlt nur noch Echolot und E-Motor und ich glaub dann reicht meine Freundin eh die Scheidung ein 
http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg62/scaled.php?server=62&filename=20120725193152.jpg&res=landing


----------



## pike-81 (25. Juli 2012)

Nicht schlecht, und auf den Boden wartest Du nochmal einen Monat?


----------



## Striker1982 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, und auf den Boden wartest Du nochmal einen Monat?




Was fürn Boden ich? 
Oder find ich grad die Ironie nicht


----------



## siloaffe (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier mal die Schnapper der Letzten Tage


*1000 Stk 3/0er Matzuo Sichel-jighaken Nickel/Black*
(für greenmile1 und mich) 
Es kann wieder gegossen werden





*Ne kleine Lieferung vom Raubfischfreund.de*
edit: Der Husky Jerk war ein Geschenk vom Shopbesitzer David, danke noch mal!!!







*
Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho 822 MH 2,50m 15-40g *
(Boa leck wat en Name) 
Der Blank hat nen Gelbstich und leichte Verfärbungen vom Futeral oder so.... 
Aber dementsprechend hat der Preis gepasst:m 

Als Rolle hab ich eine meiner geliebten Mitchell Blade, ne 2000er drauf.


----------



## Topic (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

meine Lucky crafts kommen auch von raubfischfreund.de^^ sehr nett fande ich das kleine geschenk was er mit zugepackt hat.

bin sehr positiv überrascht gewesen


----------



## siloaffe (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der HuskyJerk war auch ein Geschenk.
Ich hatte nur die 4 Pointer bestellt und als RC-Mitglied gabs die Pointer für 15,-€ das Stück:m:m:m


----------



## Topic (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

15 euro is ein echt geiler preis..ich hab in seinem ebay shop die dinger für 15,50€ ersteigert....da schau ich öfter vorbei....

rc-mitglied??


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schweden kann kommen!


----------



## Pikenoob (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Schweden kann kommen!



Sag mal was sind das für Gufis oben rechts mit den breiten Tellern in Farben FIretiger,Barsch und silver? Hast bei Tackle Dealer eingekauft?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, alles von Tackle Dealer.

Das sind meine Lieblingsgufis für Hecht, die Pulse Shads von Berkley. In 14 cm einfach Top für den Winter, da sie sich dank großem Schwanzteller extrem langsam führen lassen, stark flanken und aus sehr (biss)festem Gummimaterial bestehen. Die halten i.d.R. zig Hecht aus und der hohe Preis lohnt sich.

Leider verabschieden sich die Augen sehr schnell.

Links liegen noch einige kleinere Modelle, die ich mir jetzt mal für den Sommer geholt habe. Mal schauen ob die auch so fluppen, wie die Großen.


----------



## Lxrs K. (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Pikenoob . Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Wegen den titan spinnerbaits. War gestern da, geiler laden !


----------



## Wickedstyler (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab heute auch mal ein bisschen aufgerüstet ..
gabe ne rarenium 2500 fa mit daiwa 8braid in 0,12
Ne schöne flitsche pezon&michel specialist sinker jig
und ein paar wobbler .. Gruß wicked


----------



## Flussmonster (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sooo, bin aus dem Urlaub zurück mit ein paar Einkäufen 
Ne' neue Spin-Rute(Bin noch auf der Suche nach ner passenden Rolle).






Einpaar neue Wobbler :m





Und zu guter letzt eine saugeile Box für 14 Wobbler (Doppelseitig zu öffnen).


----------



## M4rius93 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hast ma nen Link zu der Box?? Hab ich das richtig gesehen, 2-stöckig??

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Flussmonster (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe die bei uns in Polen im Angelladen gekauft, ja ist "zweistöckig" also ein Fach, dann kannst du die Box umdrehen und kannst dann weitere 7 Wobbler reintun.

Ist von der Firma Jaxon, habe vom Händler einen Katalog bekommen, im Internet findet man leider nichts.

Wirklich die beste Box die ich bis jetzt hatte #v


----------



## spike999 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hier gibt es solche boxen
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Doppelseitige-Koderbox-Box-NEUHEIT-Top-fur-Pilker-Blinker-und-Wobbler-/370633202655?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item564b75dbdf#ht_1548wt_1131


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So Boxen hab ich bei einem englischen Angler mal gesehen und mich auch schon gefragt, wo es die gibt. Prima, danke für den link!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## paule79 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
es gibt die Boxen super günstig bei FP.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es die in 3 Größen.
Ich habe die kleine und Mittlere Variante.
Die kleine für 14 Teile,7 pro Seite,gibt es für 1,99€ und die mittlere Variante  für 12 Teile,6 pro Seite,gibt es für 4,99€.
Ci@o


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



paule79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> es gibt die Boxen super günstig bei FP.


Das ist echt günstig, aber leider versenden die nicht. Und eine Stunde Fahrt ist ein bisschen viel...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Dakes87 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

guten tag zusammen
also diese woche habe ich mir mal bisschen was gekauft :q



2x zammataro edition im-12 masterpiece II ultra heavy feeder 310
2x shimano medium baitrunner xt-a longcast
einige meter gamakatsu g-line flex 0.26mm
sportex super safe-rutenfutterale in 175cm, dunkel grün
einige bleie von 130-220g, gamakatsu wurmharken lose in größe 4 und 2.
lg und schönen sonntag noch!
der daniel


----------



## Säp (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:vik:


----------



## Flussmonster (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kleine Neuankömmlinge bei mir :vik:


----------



## Breamhunter (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flussmonster schrieb:


> Kleine Neuankömmlinge bei mir :vik:



Bei mir auch


----------



## MDieken (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,
habe mir heute die Base XI RD 30 von Sänger geholt, Super Rolle und habe sie für unter 10 € bekommen.

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## DerAndi (1. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so hier kam heute Nachschub und Testbaits an!!!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Man,man

habt ihr Luxusprobleme.#q



Bei mir war es heute die Stella 4000SW.


----------



## Breamhunter (1. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Man,man
> 
> habt ihr Luxusprobleme.#q
> 
> ...



Ja, ne is klar :q


----------



## Flussmonster (2. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn ihr mal wieder denkt, dass euer Köder zu gross ist, denkt mal hier dran  (wurde gerade von Fox veröffentlicht)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...715821185.5734.109008095823447&type=1&theater


----------



## Wickedstyler (2. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nimm das bild lieber wieder raus .. copyright verstoss .. oder hast du die erlaubnis von fox ..


----------



## Wickedstyler (2. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

aber zu dem thema hab ich auch ein foto  ..
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...72111473.107636.445650542114056&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Spinnenfänger (2. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hey andi wo bestellst du die bass Pro artikel?


----------



## siloaffe (2. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute mal nichs gekauftes. 
Dafür etwas gewonnenes 

Der Shop www.Raubfischfreund.de hat alle paar Tage `n Gewinnspiel für Raubfischcrew Mittglieder und diesmal hab ich den 2. Preis gewonnen 
(der 1. Preis ging an Asphaltmonster (du SACK)) 

Ich hab 4 100er Pointer zu 15,-€ das Stück gekauft, dazu nen husky Jerk geschenkt bekommen und jetzt noch die 2 gewonnen, ich bin echt glücklich! 
Vielen vielen Dank lieber David!!!

Mein Gewinn: 

1X Lucky Craft Staysee 
1XLucky Craft Flat CB MR
|jump:


----------



## Flussmonster (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was neues für meine Aspire


----------



## ede123 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was kleines zum Barsche ärgern!


----------



## Flussmonster (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kurzer Nachtrag zur Stradic, habe mir eben ne 0,17er Spiderwire in Rot draufgemacht


----------



## future27 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Wickedstyler schrieb:


> aber zu dem thema hab ich auch ein foto  ..
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...72111473.107636.445650542114056&type=1&ref=nf



Das ist ja ein hammer geiles foto :m:m:m


----------



## future27 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flussmonster schrieb:


> Kurzer Nachtrag zur Stradic, habe mir eben ne 0,17er Spiderwire in Rot draufgemacht



Nur zur info, mach sie lieber wieder runter, habe drei ILLEX wobbler durch die scheiß schnur verloren  BEIM AUSSWERFEN!!!#q


----------



## ayron (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



future27 schrieb:


> Nur zur info, mach sie lieber wieder runter, habe drei ILLEX wobbler durch die scheiß schnur verloren  BEIM AUSSWERFEN!!!#q



Dann kannst du entweder nicht knoten oder nicht werfen.....nennt man dann pp


----------



## future27 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist meine neuste errungenschaft.
Speedmaster 270M
Stradic CI4
Schnur Giga Pro 0,10


----------



## future27 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ayron schrieb:


> Dann kannst du entweder nicht knoten oder nicht werfen.....nennt man dann pp



:q LOL keine angst das kann ich schon, bin ja schon groß |supergri

nein im ernst, die schnur ist gerissen und ich meine nicht am knoten sondern mitten drin.Es ist auch nur ein tipp, es kann eine ganze zeit gut gehen aber glaub mir sie wird reißen.Schau mal im forum rum, du liest es immer wieder und ich wollte es auch nicht glauben aber es ist so.

PS: und werfen kann ich auch, mache das jetzt schon seit 23jahren


----------



## ayron (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Man hört es immer wieder, aber ich Teile diese Erfahrungen nicht!!!
Fische seit 2 Jahren 2 verschiedene Code Red 0,12mm und mir ist kein Köder weggeflogen , kein Fisch abgerissen noch ist sie beim Hängerlösen in der HS gerissen.
Und ich fisch sie bis sie so gut wie weiß ist und anfängt zu fasern


----------



## future27 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann sage ich nur Respekt, habe die Code Red auf zwei rollen gehabt und die erste ist nach wenigen würfen gerissen und die zweite fing vor ein paar tagen an, habe sie im februar gakauft.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



future27 schrieb:


> Dann sage ich nur Respekt, habe die Code Red auf zwei rollen gehabt und die erste ist nach wenigen würfen gerissen und die zweite fing vor ein paar tagen an, habe sie im februar gakauft.


 

Ich hatte mit meiner 0,14er (?) auch schon Abrisse weit vom Knoten entfernt.:m


----------



## future27 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit meiner 0,14er (?) auch schon Abrisse weit vom Knoten entfernt.:m



genau so war es auch bei mir, keine ahnung warum das bei der schnur so ist.
Habe seit 1,5 jahren auf meinen anderen rollen die PowerPro und keinen einzigen abriss und werfe damit karpfen gewichte also größer 80g.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



future27 schrieb:


> genau so war es auch bei mir, keine ahnung warum das bei der schnur so ist.
> Habe seit 1,5 jahren auf meinen anderen rollen die PowerPro und keinen einzigen abriss und werfe damit karpfen gewichte also größer 80g.


 

Was mich stutzig macht, nur die rote macht Probleme.
Mit grün alles im Lot. |kopfkrat


----------



## future27 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was mich stutzig macht, nur die rote macht Probleme.
> Mit grün alles im Lot. |kopfkrat


Hmm keine ahnung habe die rote zum spinnen genommen weil man die echt gut sieht, aber werde mir keine mehr von SW zulegen, probiere jetzt mal die von GIGAFISCH aus, der ist bei mir eine ortschaft weiter und wenn man da probleme hat kann man immer zu ihm kommen, super nett die leute da und laut forum soll die schnur recht gut sein.

PS: Die tragkraft von der schnur ist echt der hammer, hing unterwasser an einem abgebrochenem ast fest und habe das ding mit der schnur raus geholt und das ist kein witzt das ding war echt schwer.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



future27 schrieb:


> Hmm keine ahnung habe die rote zum spinnen genommen weil man die echt gut sieht, aber werde mir keine mehr von SW zulegen, probiere jetzt mal die *von GIGAFISCH* aus, der ist bei mir eine ortschaft weiter und wenn man da probleme hat kann man immer zu ihm kommen, super nett die leute da und laut forum soll die schnur recht gut sein.
> 
> PS: Die tragkraft von der schnur ist echt der hammer, hing unterwasser an einem abgebrochenem ast fest und habe das ding mit der schnur raus geholt und das ist kein witzt das ding war echt schwer.


 

Probiere es aus, bei mir wird nach und nach wieder alles auf
PowerPro umgestellt. 
Haben mich im Laufe der Jahre am meisten überzeugt.:m


----------



## future27 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Probiere es aus, bei mir wird nach und nach wieder alles auf
> PowerPro umgestellt.
> Haben mich im Laufe der Jahre am meisten überzeugt.:m


Ja die PowerPro ist auch wirklich gut ich finde sie nur noch ein wenig dick, aber wie gesagt bin auch überzeugt von ihr!:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



future27 schrieb:


> Ja die PowerPro ist auch wirklich gut ich finde sie nur noch ein wenig dick, aber wie gesagt bin auch überzeugt von ihr!:m


 

Sie ist nicht zu dick. Es wird lediglich weniger (ehrlichere)
Tragkraft angegeben. :m


----------



## future27 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sie ist nicht zu dick. Es wird lediglich weniger (ehrlichere)
> Tragkraft angegeben. :m


so kann man es auch nennen :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



future27 schrieb:


> so kann man es auch nennen :q


 

Dann müsste eine Whiplash doch deinen Anforderungen
entsprechen. |supergri


----------



## future27 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dann müsste eine Whiplash doch deinen Anforderungen
> entsprechen. |supergri


naja aber von der hört man auch nur geteilte meinungen die einen sind zufrieden die anderen sagen ist der größte müll.
ich glaube in sachen schnur muß man einfach für sich selber testen und erfahrungen sammel.
Ich zum beispiel komme beim gufi angeln besser mit einer weichen rute zurecht, andere nehmen da lieber eine recht harte rute, wie gesagt ich glaube man muß da einfach selber testen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



future27 schrieb:


> naja aber von der hört man auch nur geteilte meinungen die einen sind zufrieden die anderen sagen ist der größte müll.
> ich glaube in sachen schnur muß man einfach für sich selber testen und erfahrungen sammel.
> Ich zum beispiel komme beim gufi angeln besser mit einer weichen rute zurecht, andere nehmen da lieber eine recht harte rute, wie gesagt ich glaube man muß da einfach selber testen.


 

Wollte auf etwas anderes heraus. Da du doch anscheinend eine Starke und dünne Schnur suchst:

Meines Wissens wird die WP mit 10 KG und 0,06mm ange-
geben.|supergri


----------



## future27 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wollte auf etwas anderes heraus. Da du doch anscheinend eine Starke und dünne Schnur suchst:
> 
> Meines Wissens wird die WP mit 10 KG und 0,06mm ange-
> geben.|supergri



also ich hatte die WP noch nicht in der hand, aber das ist ja nur ein errechneter wert kein gemessener.diesen angaben kann man leider nie glauben auch bei der PP nicht.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



future27 schrieb:


> also ich hatte die WP noch nicht in der hand, aber das ist ja nur ein errechneter wert kein gemessener.diesen angaben kann man leider nie glauben auch bei der PP nicht.


 

Die 0,06er WP dürfte real über 0,20 sein.:m


----------



## future27 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Die 0,06er WP dürfte real über 0,20 sein.:m


das glaube ich auch.
meine giga-pro von GigaFisch ist ja laut angabe eine 0,10 aber ich schätze sie auch auf min. 0,20


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



future27 schrieb:


> das glaube ich auch.
> meine giga-pro von GigaFisch ist ja laut angabe eine 0,10 aber ich schätze sie auch auf min. 0,20


 

Alternative wäre eine Quattron PT Braid von Quantum zu nennen.
Habe ich in 0,14 u. 0,17.
Die sind bei guter Tragkraft wirklich noch ziemlich dünn, und
lassen sich sehr gut werfen.
Kosten aber auch schon etwas mehr.:m


----------



## future27 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Alternative wäre eine Quattron PT Braid von Quantum zu nennen.
> Habe ich in 0,14 u. 0,17.
> Die sind bei guter Tragkraft wirklich noch ziemlich dünn, und
> lassen sich sehr gut werfen.
> Kosten aber auch schon etwas mehr.:m


hmm von der gabe ich noch garnichts gehört aber danke für den tip.
ich muß sagen, der preis ist mir nicht ganz so wichtig ich setzt mehr auf qualität, wenn dann spare ich einen monat länger und kaufe mir dann was gutes.


----------



## ayron (4. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Alternative wäre eine Quattron PT Braid von Quantum zu nennen.
> Habe ich in 0,14 u. 0,17.
> Die sind bei guter Tragkraft wirklich noch ziemlich dünn, und
> lassen sich sehr gut werfen.
> Kosten aber auch schon etwas mehr.:m



Wieso 10€ 100m werd ich mir bald mal holen


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ayron schrieb:


> Wieso 10€ 100m werd ich mir bald mal holen


 

Dann bekommst du aber einen guten Preis,ich habe für die
270m-Spule gute 40€ bezahlt.:m


----------



## ayron (4. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nicht nur ich ihr auch  http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/index.php/cat/c119_Geflochtene-Geflochtene---Dynema.html

Leider nicht immer die Auswahl, aber dafür immer ein guter Preis


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ayron schrieb:


> Nicht nur ich ihr auch  http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/index.php/cat/c119_Geflochtene-Geflochtene---Dynema.html
> 
> Leider nicht immer die Auswahl, aber dafür immer ein guter Preis


 

*Danke !!!*  #6


----------



## Flussmonster (4. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Combo ist nun fertig :


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was willst du jetzt hören? 
Ich sehe nur ein absolut unscharfes Bild von einer Rute 
und Rolle.#c


----------



## apostal86 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wieso soll er was hören wollen? Er hat seine KOMBO doch mal interessant vorgestellt - Bezeichungen hat er ja genannt - MAn erkennt sowohl BLANK als auch KORK sehr gut, habe hier deutlich schlechtere Produktpicz zu sehen bekommen, von Fisch-Fotos gar nett zu sprechen: Schöne Kombo FLUSSMONSTER!


----------



## paule79 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
ich finde das Foto auch recht coll.
Ich denke es ist so gewollt mit der Tiefenschärfe,heißt doch so,oder?
Wie macht man das ?
Hast Du eine digitale Spiegelreflex?
Ci@o


----------



## Flussmonster (4. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja genau, mache eigentlich relativ viel mit Grafiken (Photoshop), habe mir jetzt aber ne neue Kamera gekauft, und bin Sau zufrieden 

Einfach den Fokus auf den Blank gelegt und fertig, den Rest macht das gute Stück von allein 

Aber ihr könntet mir vielleicht mal behilflich sein, bei den "normalen" Stradic Rollen, ist ja immer dieses Rollenöl dabei, bei meiner war leider keins dabei (vielleicht weil es eine spezielle Serie ist ?!).

Wisst ihr zufällig, ob man dieses Öl nachbestellen kann ? - Weil ich habe gesehen, dass ich an meiner Rolle ne extra Schraube habe, und da möchte man das natürlich auch nutzen |supergri


----------



## bobbykron (5. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab schon ne weile mit dem gedanken gespielt, jetzt hab ich´s getan:

stradic 2500 ci4 und dazu noch ne shimano 1,80m jerk/jigging
federleicht die combo


----------



## ayron (5. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ist das die einteilige? wie war der Kurs?

Fische meine schon länger ist ein gutes Rütchen für nen schmalen Taler, obwohl Shimpanski draufgemalt ist:m


----------



## apostal86 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Aber ihr könntet mir vielleicht mal behilflich sein, bei den "normalen"  Stradic Rollen, ist ja immer dieses Rollenöl dabei, bei meiner war  leider keins dabei (vielleicht weil es eine spezielle Serie ist ?!).

Rollenöl bekommst du in jedem gut sortierten Angelladen - Nimm am besten "Reel Butter" - Soll besser als das Shimanozeug sein...


----------



## bobbykron (5. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ayron schrieb:


> ist das die einteilige? wie war der Kurs?
> 
> Fische meine schon länger ist ein gutes Rütchen für nen schmalen Taler, obwohl Shimpanski draufgemalt ist:m



jo, einteilig...
die wurfweiten sind für ihre 1,80m beachtlich...
könnte noch eine winzige nuance härter sein 
bei ebay knapp n fuffi + porto... denk mal das ist ok|supergri


----------



## ayron (5. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bobbykron schrieb:


> jo, einteilig...
> die wurfweiten sind für ihre 1,80m beachtlich...
> könnte noch eine winzige nuance härter sein
> bei ebay knapp n fuffi + porto... denk mal das ist ok|supergri



Jo 50€ ist ok für 35€ einmalig:m

Die ganzen 32 gr. kannste nicht ausnutzen, aber bei welcher Rute kann man das schon

Nettes Rütchen vorallem der schlanke Rollenhalter und das schwarz, rot ,silber sagt mir sehr zu!  80€ würd ich aber nicht zahlen!


----------



## RonsWorld (5. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bobbykron schrieb:


> hab schon ne weile mit dem gedanken gespielt, jetzt hab ich´s getan:
> 
> stradic 2500 ci4 und dazu noch ne shimano 1,80m jerk/jigging
> federleicht die combo




Was fürne Rute ist denn das?

Hatte vor 2 Wochen nämlich auch ne Speedy Jigging/Jerk 20-70g begrappelt, sehr straff und mitner 2500er Rolle schon ohne Kontergewichte super ausbalanciert, n echt Klasse Rütchen...

Kostenfaktor allerdings überall um die 120 Euronen!#t

Bekommt man die irgendwo noch günstiger?!


----------



## bobbykron (7. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RonsWorld schrieb:


> Was fürne Rute ist denn das?
> 
> Kostenfaktor allerdings überall um die 120 Euronen!#t
> 
> Bekommt man die irgendwo noch günstiger?!



ich habe genau diese hier :q
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-SPEE...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item232001e856

und günstiger hab ich sie auch noch nicht gesehen
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-SpeedMaster-AX-Jigging-18MH-180m-7-30g_p6668_x2.htm


----------



## barschzanker (7. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mein neuestes spielzeug, mittlerweile schon nen guten monat in gebraucht und schon richtig schöne fische gebracht, unter anderem letzte woche nen 68er hecht, da war richtig action am stecken |supergri, nicht das da ein 25er barsch nicht auch schon spass machen würde :k
penzil 1.95/4-15g plus ne sargus 2000, dazu ne 10er fireline.
das ganze dann abgerundet mit nem schönen camo-gummi packet, die hogimpacts sind der knaller, die gehen bei mir am see aber sowas von, vom 15-30cm barsch bis zum 50er hecht!


----------



## Likenut (7. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein paar neue Gummis gabs bei mir diese Woche. Vater kam aus Amerika zurück und hatte Geschenke im Gepäck. Schlimm ist nur, dass er noch 3,6kg mehr Gepäck mitnehmen hätte können. Aber trotzdem glücklich


----------



## Teddy.exe (8. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Leute,
bei mir gab es am Montag eine Berkley "The Pulse" Cast 1,90m & 5-20g, dazu eine ABU Garcia Orra SX bespult mit 0,10mm Weißer Power Pro.

Eine absolut Traumhafte diese Kombo, war damit auch gestern schon 7 Stunden am See, nur gefangen hab ich NOCH nichts...*gg*


----------



## sundangler (8. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Seid heute stolzer Besitzer 2er Nash Hooligun XS


----------



## LOCHI (11. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gilbert schrieb:


> LOCHI, deine Signatur is das dümmste was mir in den letzten Monaten untergekommen ist



Wie jetzt?|kopfkrat

Nix zum Thema beitragen aber stänkern?
Die Signatur muss doch nicht dir gefallen.

Schickes Röllchen, Lochi!


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gilbert schrieb:


> tolles thema: Wer hat sich den teuersten Chinaramsch gekauft?




Zwingt dich ja keiner hier zu lesen und deine "Hinterlassenschaften" braucht auch niemand.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Gilbert schrieb:


> tolles thema: Wer hat sich den teuersten Chinaramsch gekauft?


 



Halte doch einfach den den Rand, wenn du nichts gescheites zu sagen hast.|krach:
Trotzdem Glückwunsch, dass Du es schon auf 2 Monate ohne
Verwarnung gebracht hast.|rolleyes


----------



## Paul98 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir gestern endlich ein Belly boat (Rhon thompson max-float) für den Diemelsee gekauft|supergri


----------



## zandertex (12. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|supergri


----------



## Jungangler97 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein, weil ich es nicht gekauft habe, sondern geschenkt bekommen habe aber trotzdem: 3 Wobbler im Wert von insgesamt 29€. Preis für meinen Karpfen der bei den Angelmasters der 8000ste Fang war. Die werden mein bisher ziemlich schmales Wobblersortiment bestimmt ordentlich aufbesser  
Abu Garcia Rocket Minnow 130mm / 25g / suspending
Abu Garcia Rocket Lipless 75mm / 24g / sinking
Abu Garcia Tormentor Original / 110mm / 20g / floating

Die werden mir hoffentlich noch ein paar schöne Fische bringen!


----------



## LOCHI (13. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zandertex schrieb:


> |supergri



Sehr Schick! #h

P.S. die Schnur ist doch aber Schei$$e oder?


----------



## Downbeat (13. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Sehr Schick! #h
> 
> P.S. die Schnur ist doch aber Schei$$e oder?


Ich dachte die Schnur wäre der Neukauf? (um die olle Rolle kann`s ja wohl nicht gehen)|supergri
(duck und wech)


----------



## hechtangler2911 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zandertex, 
da haste aber ne feine Rolle gekauft, die hatte ich auch mal. ;-)

Die Schnur ist einfach nur Klasse. Climax Touch 8


----------



## siloaffe (13. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein neuer Trolley für die etwas abgeklegeneren Spods


----------



## zandertex (13. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Zandertex,
> da haste aber ne feine Rolle gekauft, die hatte ich auch mal. ;-)
> 
> Die Schnur ist einfach nur Klasse. Climax Touch 8




Alles vom allerfeinsten,Rolle und Schnur :m


----------



## schrauber78 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Mein neuer Trolley für die etwas abgeklegeneren Spods



Schicke Kiste!
Den gleichen nutzt mein Senior als Jagdauto.

Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Flussmonster (14. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also wenn auch geschenktes zählt, ich hab heute von meinen Eltern nen kleinen Tisch-Räucherofen bekommen.

Muss dann also demnächst mal los auf Forellen


----------



## Nordwärts (14. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Suisho! 
Welche Rolle baumelt daran?


----------



## siloaffe (14. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nordwärts schrieb:


> Suisho!
> Welche Rolle baumelt daran?




Ne Shakespeare Mach 3 XT 3000 mit 15er PowerPro 
In dem Blauen Futeral ist noch ne Yabai mit der gleichen Rolle (ne 3500er) und 20er Spiderwire Code Red:m 
_(die ist so dick damit ich nach nem Hänger nicht dauernd neue Wobbler bestellen muss)_


----------



## asddf (16. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nice, ein angelauto 

ich hab auch wieder neue spielsachen.


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (16. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

dass habe ich auch gekauft :
daiwa sweepfire 3m wg: 20g-60g
cormoran bullfigher 5aif 3000
und ein jerkbait von cormoran
achja und eine bolo


----------



## kräuterschnaps (17. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fox Rage Spin Limited Edition (gibt 100 Stück) in Rot, 2,40m 10-40g
dazu Spro Red Arc 10300 mit gelber 0,13er PowerPro

absolut geile kombo


----------



## TioZ (17. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine 4000er Aspire hat nen neuen Freund gefunden

illex element rider s 250 xh

Nu kann der Herbst kommen 

MfG

TioZ


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wollte nur Verschleissteile aufstocken..irgendwie ist in die Bestellung ein Wobbler mit reingerutscht:q


----------



## Teddy.exe (17. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Leute,

bei mir gabs folgendes...
Fürs UL-Fischen Berkley Pulse 2-8g gepaart mit einer Shimano Aernos 1000FA bespult mit einer Powerline 0,07mm.
Für meine Berkley Pulse Cast gab es noch eine Abu Garcia Premier Revo LH bespult mit Power Pro White 0,10mm.


----------



## Flussmonster (18. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute war bei uns Angel-Flohmarkt, habe aber nur Klein-Kram :q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Yeah, zum Glück hat Holland noch andere Sachen zu bieten wie Käse...






Das Boot zum drann hängen hab ich auch noch:vik:


----------



## sundangler (3. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

5kg Boilies


----------



## Ein_Angler (3. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

"Barsch", "Rapfen" und "Zander" gebt fein acht, denn der angelnde Onkel hat euch was feines mit gebracht! :m


----------



## u-see fischer (3. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sundangler schrieb:


> 5kg Boilies



Was haben die den für einen eigenartigen weißen Belag, wird hoffendlich kein Schimmel sein.


----------



## e!k (3. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Was haben die den für einen eigenartigen weißen Belag, wird hoffendlich kein Schimmel sein.




Die sehen aus wie gezuckert/gesalzen.


----------



## zanderzone (4. September 2012)

Ich glaube, dass sie gefroren sind!


----------



## Lorenz (4. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



e!k schrieb:


> Die sehen aus wie .../gesalzen.



Liegt ja auch nahe, wenn es draufsteht |supergri
"salted" = gesalzen


----------



## e!k (4. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Liegt ja auch nahe, wenn es draufsteht |supergri
> "salted" = gesalzen




Jetzt sehe ich das auch erst  
Hab das Kleingedruckte nicht gelesen. Kann man bei mir aber auch nur erkennen, wenn der Kopf fast im Bildschirm steckt.


----------



## paule79 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nun geht es endlich wieder los,das hat sich die letzten Wochen so angesammelt. :m


----------



## schee (5. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute dank Ebay meine Erstausstattung fürs Fliegenfischen an der Küste zusammen bekommen.

Rute: Shakespeare FlyMaster 9ft, AFTMA 8
Rolle: Vision Zone3
Schnur: Vision WF8 I fehlfarbe
Fliege: veganShrimp 2x, Heringsfliege 2x

Zusammen für: 94 €

Ick freu mir auf Dänemark!!! 

|supergri


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein neues Spielzeug, eine Sportfisher FS 30, bespult mit 200m 16er Terra Line.

 Die kommt an meine Rocksweeper 942 xh...


----------



## siloaffe (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Leute macht euch auf zum Bode die neuen J.C. und Taipan Ruten sind da
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich hab mir gestern Morgen direkt mal ne J.C. STIKER SPIN 2,40m 15-45g gegönnt:m
(meine 4. J.C. Rute|rolleyes )

Es ist eine sehr straffe Rute mit der J.C. üblichen Spitzenaktion. 
Perfekt um beim jetzigen Wasserstand am Rhein auf Zander zu Jiggen:k

Dazu gabs ne Shakespear MACH 3XT 3000.
(meine 3. MACH 3XT)
Zur Rolle gehoren 4 Spulen, 3 flache auf die je 100m 17er und eine tiefe auf die 180m 20er Schnur passen.

Die 3000er MACH 3XT ist genau so groß wie die 2000er Mitchell Blade Alu und man kann die Spulen untereinander wechseln.

Auf dem einen Bild ist die Blade mit mit der Spule von der MACH 3XT.
(Hab dem David vor Wochen mal meine Spule geliehen und auf diesem Weg ist sie noch|motz


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Spulen der Penn Fierce passen auch auf die Blade und somit auch auf die Mach 3 - ist alles "Pure Fishing".


----------



## kräuterschnaps (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei mir gabs heute die fox rage fireball 200cm 14-32g, dazu die penn sargus sg 2000 mit 0,10er power pro


----------



## Flussmonster (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein neuer Wallerrutenständer:






Dazu gab es dann noch eine kleine Freilaufrolle von Shimano, um einen Köderfisch vom Boot aus anzubieten:





Und dazu noch etwas Kleinkram, unter anderem die Fox Rage Landehandschuhe für Waller Zander und Hecht.

Nächste Woche kommt dann meine erste Jerk-Rute an, eine Greys Prowla Jerkbait Medium 1,90 -80gr Einteilig.


----------



## Backfire (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Anfängerausrüstung - Spinnfischen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flussmonster schrieb:


> Mein neuer Wallerrutenständer:


Ohne Dich deprimieren zu wollen, aber die Dinger sind unbrauchbarer Schrott. Das Gestänge ist zu kurz, so dass es bei größeren Rollen (950SSM, 9500 Offshore, ..) an der Rolle anliegt; außerdem kann man es nicht fest genug arretieren. Zu kurz sind sie auch und halten in Sandbänken nicht.
Ich hab noch zwei von dem Müll hier rumliegen. Bei einem ist die Spitze verbogen als ich es eingeschlagen habe und der andere ist komplett verbogen als ich letztes Jahr in Italien beim Abspannen einen Biss hatte; mit "verbogen" meine ich so *verbogen* das die Rute rausgezogen wurde (hielt aber noch an der Fangleine).

Gut gemeinter Rat: Gib den Dreck zurück oder stell ihn wieder bei eBay ein und kauf Dir brauchbare. Die Teile sind das Metall nicht wert.


----------



## xsxx226 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neue Kombo..

Abu Fantasista Aozora 702ML + Abu Sorön STX 20


----------



## Flussmonster (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ohne Dich deprimieren zu wollen, aber die Dinger sind unbrauchbarer Schrott. Das Gestänge ist zu kurz, so dass es bei größeren Rollen (950SSM, 9500 Offshore, ..) an der Rolle anliegt; außerdem kann man es nicht fest genug arretieren. Zu kurz sind sie auch und halten in Sandbänken nicht.
> Ich hab noch zwei von dem Müll hier rumliegen. Bei einem ist die Spitze verbogen als ich es eingeschlagen habe und der andere ist komplett verbogen als ich letztes Jahr in Italien beim Abspannen einen Biss hatte; mit "verbogen" meine ich so *verbogen* das die Rute rausgezogen wurde (hielt aber noch an der Fangleine).
> 
> Gut gemeinter Rat: Gib den Dreck zurück oder stell ihn wieder bei eBay ein und kauf Dir brauchbare. Die Teile sind das Metall nicht wert.



Ehrlich ? - Ich hatte mir das Ding eig. extra gekauft, weil ich die Empfehlung von 2 Kumpels bekommen habe |kopfkrat

Ich werd das ganze mal beobachten, und wenn es wirklich so passieren sollte, bekommt der Herr ne ordentliche Ansprache #6


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Außerdem rosten die Dinger wie ich grad bei meinen beiden gesehen hab.


----------



## jkc (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, was sind das für Halter?!

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die werden seit längerem bei eBay vertickt. Ist aber hier OT.


----------



## jkc (11. September 2012)

*Das ist der "Schaut WAS ich gekauft hab" Thread*

Hi, was sind das für Halter?!

|kopfkrat
Fällt Dir nix auf?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Welche aus Metall? Kaputte? Verbogene? Rutenhalter? Rätselforum andere Baustelle.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe heute auch mal wieder was neues mit der Post bekommen.
Leider sind die guten Abu Revo Toros ja fast ausverkauft,
und als ich erfahren habe, das da einer einen größeren Restposten
aufgekauft hat, habe ich nicht lange gezögert, und die Rollen sogar
für je 179,00€ erhalten.
http://www.boddenangler.de/Abu-Garcia-Revo-Toro-Winch-61
Als nächstes werde ich mir noch dieses feine Röllchen zulegen,
bei dem Preis, kann ich leider nicht anders. 
http://www.boddenangler.de/Abu-Garcia-Revo-MGX


----------



## Birnfried188 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Post war da


----------



## zandertex (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

neue Dimension von,Licht im Dunkeln  !!!!!!!!!!! 

die alte Cree war schon sehr hell,aber das Teil.............schönnnn


----------



## Flussmonster (13. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...und wieder kam der Postmann


----------



## Flussmonster (15. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe ich gewonnen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was leichtes zum Barschzuppeln...*.Major Craft* Basspara 632 ML

Länge :1,92 m  WG: 1/8- 3/8 oz  (3,5-10,5g)


----------



## LOCHI (17. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kleines mitbringsel aus Norwegen ;o) Handarbeit aus schweden...


----------



## Flussmonster (17. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die guten alten Myran  

Nimm den Drilling mit den roten Feder, und das silberne Blättchen, darauf stehen die Hechte bei mir


----------



## hechtangler2911 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab da auch mal wieder was neues bekommen.


----------



## speedcore84 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Paar Mitbringsel aus dem Schwedenurlaub


----------



## shR!mp (20. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hast du die Zalt Köder günstig bekommen?
hab vor nem Monat gestaunt in Stockholm da waren die in ner Grabbelbox 3 Stück für 100 Kronen was ja echt günstig ist wenn man an die hiesigen Preise denkt.....ärgere mich immernoch das ich nur mit dem Rucksack unterwegs war und keinen Platz und Geld für Wobbler hatte :c


----------



## hechtomat77 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@hecht911:
Hast du die 2catch Wobbler schon mal gefischt? Sehen optisch Hammer geil aus, vor allem der Döbel gefällt mir gut.
Laufen die Dinger gut?

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## jkc (21. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



shR!mp schrieb:


> hast du die Zalt Köder günstig bekommen?
> hab vor nem Monat gestaunt in Stockholm da waren die in ner Grabbelbox 3 Stück für 100 Kronen was ja echt günstig ist wenn man an die hiesigen Preise denkt.....ärgere mich immernoch das ich nur mit dem Rucksack unterwegs war und keinen Platz und Geld für Wobbler hatte :c



Hi, hier mal zum Thema Zalt und Günstig - auch die Versandkosten sind nicht übel! :m

http://www.lureshop.eu/other-lures/zalt.html

Grüße JK


----------



## shR!mp (21. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Cool danke da kann ich dann ja auch gleich noch paar Salmos mitbestellen 
Die Versandkosten sind ja fast surreal niedrig.
Kommen die Köder denn auch an oder muss man Monate lang warten?


----------



## jkc (21. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, hab erst einmal da bestellt; die Köder waren aber schneller als bei manch deutschem Shop bei mir...

Grüße JK


----------



## benihana (21. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hier mal zum Thema Zalt und Günstig - auch die Versandkosten sind nicht übel! :m
> 
> http://www.lureshop.eu/other-lures/zalt.html
> 
> Grüße JK



Hammertipp. So günstig hab ich die Dinger noch nicht gesehen, gerade bestellt, mal schauen wie lang es dauert. 

Danke!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hechtomat77,
der Lauf ist ein Traum, habe sie heute das erste Mal gefischt.


----------



## Mendez (23. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Tage werden kürzer, die Köder werden länger.....


----------



## DerAndi (25. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So. Da ich nun nach 16 Jahren Hardbaits mit dem Gummifischen Anfange hat mir der Weihnachtshausenlaus mal meine Grundausstattung spendiert


----------



## kräuterschnaps (25. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

FoxRage V-Jig Cast 7-24g Vertikalrute
FoxRage Legend Jig
Lucky Craft Victory Tail
Jigköpfe
Fireball Jigs
Klemmhülsenzange und Klemmhülsen


----------



## Flussmonster (25. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Paar neuankömmlinge in meinem Hause


----------



## Dakes87 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hi zusammen
hier mal bilder meiner neuen kombo 
lg daniel


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hübsche Rute, kenne ich irgendwo her#6

Ist es die 3,15er?


----------



## siloaffe (28. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Hübsche Rute, kenne ich irgendwo her#6
> 
> Ist es die 3,15er?




Hey du Dappes 

Guck mal im bei der RaubfischCrew da sind die Bilder auch. 
Das müsste die 270er -50g sein|kopfkrat


----------



## Dakes87 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

guten tag,
richtig es ist die 270cm mit 50wg 
einfach spitze die rute!!
lg daniel


----------



## Fury87 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal sehen wie Lange spaß Du an der Technium hast! Also beimir war die nach 1 Jahr durch! |kopfkrat

Aber die Kombo sieht auf jeden fall cool aus!


----------



## Flussmonster (28. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine erste Multirolle, jetzt gehts erstmal an das Üben


----------



## er2de2 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flussmonster schrieb:


> Meine erste Multirolle, jetzt gehts erstmal an das Üben



Das wird schon - Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit der Alphas!


----------



## megger (29. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Flussmonster,

ist das ne Aggrest. Hab gehört, dass die Roller leichter ist, als vom Hersteller angegeben. Könntest du mir den Gefallen tuen und die Rolle einmal selbst wiegen, falls es ne Aggrest ist? Wenn die leicter als die angegebenen 250 Gramm ist, dann würd mich die Rolle auch noch interessieren.

Danke

Dirk


----------



## Flussmonster (29. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Is ne Aggrest, habe gerade mal die Feinwaage angeschmissen, bei mir kam ein Gewicht von 247gramm raus, allerdings ist die Rolle auch schon voll bespult.


----------



## megger (29. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Super! Danke erstmal. Was macht deie Rolle für einen Eindruck? Kann die leider nicht in die Hand nehmen, da kein Händler in meiner Nähe diese Rolle da hat. 

Bis denne

Dirk


----------



## Flussmonster (29. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War bei mir auch so, habe sie einfach mal bestellt, und ich bin echt zufrieden, da es meine erste ist, kann ich dir jetzt keinen Ausführlichen Bericht gaben, hab eben etwas Probegeworfen, und dass klappt echt prima, hat sich nichtmal eine Perücke gebildet, und die Verarbeitung ist auch echt Top.


----------



## megger (29. September 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke nochmal für die Infos!!!

Petri

Dirk


----------



## Wurschtsepp (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*





gerade bei meinem Händler die Bestellung abgeholt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Paar Teile gekauft und das ist draus geworden:
Leider ging es nicht besser, wird irgendwie nicht richtig hell heute.#t
Falls die Sonne mal wieder rauskommt, mache ich evtl. noch bessere.
So kann man die Brillianz der Garnfarben leider nur erahnen.
#c


----------



## spike999 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wiedermal richtig geile arbeit von dir...respekt#6


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wollt gestern nur mal rumschauen wegen ner schönen leichten Rute für T- und C-Rig. Dann bin ich auf dieses Schätzchen hier gestoßen. Nen Kumpel von mir hat die Vendetta in 10-40g mit2,10m Länge und ich bin echt begeistert von dem Rütchen. 1,80m ist super fürs Boot und die kleinen zugewachsenen Altarme bei uns am Gewässer und bei dem Preis konnte ich einfach nicht ,,Nein'' sagen. 39€(incl. Versand) statt 79€ im Laden ist doch schon nen Unterschied.

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Abu-Garcia-VENDETTA-602-180m-5-20g-Hammerpreis_p9776_x2.htm


Morgen müsste noch Wobblerpost kommen und Freitag war ich beim Händler und hab die 3 Schätzchen unten + ne Lotpose gekauft. (Sry für die miese Quali mehr ist aus meine webcam nicht raus zu hohlen.) Jetzt ist mein Budget für diesen Monat aber mehr als aufgebraucht und überzogen|kopfkrat:q:q:q 40€ im Laden 20€ bei ebay und nochmal 40€ für die Rute|rolleyes|rolleyes sollte mir das nicht angewöhnen!!


----------



## Breamhunter (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein neuer Stab ist da. Gestern getestet und für gut befunden. 
(2,44 m 20-45 gr.) - Kann aber mehr ab 
Die Kurbel ist schon was älter


----------



## Michael_05er (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal nix gekauftes, sondern was gewonnenes: Kleines Gewinnspiel von Bissclips.tv. Jippieh! Kam gut an nach einem langen stressigen Tag... |supergri


----------



## lighty09 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch Michael :m


----------



## Hoscheck (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Leute,

War heut auf der ANSPO und hab geschaut und natürlich auch eingekauft.
Aber ich lass mal Bilder sprechen.


----------



## flx1337 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kleines Päckchen kam heute


----------



## strafer (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da mir die alte 2500er Stradic für die Rute irgendwie zu klein war, kam sie an meine neue Daiwa onehalf vertical (hab kein Foto gemacht).
Als Ersatz hab ich mir dann dieses neue Spielzeug gegönnt, Shimano Stradic Ci4.
Als Schnur kam die beschichtete Power pro drauf.
Dank der Schnur und der abgeschrägten Spule werf ich jetzt ein ganzes Stück weiter als vorher und Schleifgeräusche sind auch kaum wahrnembar.
Ich bin begeistert.............     :m


----------



## kräuterschnaps (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

war heute auf der anspo und habe mir die abu garcia veritas, 7-18g, casting, micro guides, 6'6" gekauft. dazu gabs die abu black max mit 10er fireline


----------



## Floppe (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir 2 mal die Shimano Baitrunner DL 4000 FA mit je 200m Shimano Technium 0,28 als Allroundrollen zum Feedern, Karpfenfischen und Raubfischansitz geholt
Und wie das halt immer so ist im Angelladen jede Menge kleinzeug xD


----------



## pike-81 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen!
Hab mir mal zwo Rutenhalter zum Schleppen gegönnt.
Wollte endlich mal was Vernünftiges haben, und die machen einen soliden Eindruck.












Jemand Erfahrung mit den Dingern?
Petri


----------



## Wurschtsepp (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wo liegen die preislich?


----------



## Mendez (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Hab mir mal zwo Rutenhalter zum Schleppen gegönnt.
> Wollte endlich mal was Vernünftiges haben, und die machen einen soliden Eindruck.
> 
> ...



Es sind excellente Rutenhalter. Da gibts nichts was brechen oder verbiegen könnte. Habe das Teil schon seit Jahren. 

Kleiner Nachteil ist, dass sie nur bis 50mm Wandstärke geeignet sind. Bei manchen unserer Vereinsboote passt er nicht.


----------



## Mendez (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> wo liegen die preislich?



Knapp 70,-. Nicht billig aber extrem solide. Mitunter die besten Rutenhalter auf dem Markt.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Rutenhalter sind ganz ordentlich, hat ein Freund von mir als Festmontage auf dem Boot. Würde in der Preiskategorie trotzdem zu Tite-Look greifen.


----------



## siloaffe (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs auch noch mal was vorzeigbares. 

Ne Penn Atlantis 4000 bespult mit 280m 20Lb PowerPro


----------



## TioZ (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier der neue Tanzpartner für die PIKEtime Small Bait.. und wehe sie hält nicht was sie verspricht 

MfG

TioZ


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mach dir keine Sorgen, die Ryoga/Pluton ist ein absoluter Traum. Hab ich schon mit 180g gefischt, absolute High-End Rolle! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## TioZ (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab sie gestern schon für 2 Stunden mit am Wasser gehabt.

Ist tatsächlich noch mal was anderes als die C4 oder die RECORD. Nicht dass ich mit den beiden Rollen unzufrieden gewesen wäre aber werfen tut sich die Pluton tatsächlich unheimlich geil.

Fisch hats auch gegeben, aber nicht unbedingt ne Herausforderung für die Rolle. Nen 50er und nen 60er Hecht.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Wurschtsepp (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam ein kleines Päckchen von Camo Tackle.
3x Xtra Soft 23cm
1x Hakenschleifstein
und wie immer ein kleines Geschenk


----------



## xsxx226 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,
hier mal mein neues Spielzeug

Shimano Aspius + Shimano Stradic 3000 FJ


----------



## Flussmonster (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch esox226, fische die FJ in 2500 und die ist einfach ein Traum


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir mal ne neue Rolle gekauft :k:k:k. 

Shimano Vanquish 4000F ein Traum mit 0,13mm Power Pro.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## TioZ (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab die Vanquish auch schon in der Hand gehabt.. laufen tut sie wirklich prima. 
Aber warum zum Teufel müssen aktuelle Rollen in dem Preissegment zwangläufig weniger als 250 Gramm wiegen?!

Ich hab noch nix aktuelles gefunden was perfekt zu der Element Rider S-240 M :c

MfG

TioZ


----------



## e!k (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei der Vanpquish bin ich auch schon am überlegen ^^ Muss sie nurnoch irgendwo mal in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> Ich hab die Vanquish auch schon in der Hand gehabt.. laufen tut sie wirklich prima.
> Aber warum zum Teufel müssen aktuelle Rollen in dem Preissegment zwangläufig weniger als 250 Gramm wiegen?!
> 
> Ich hab noch nix aktuelles gefunden was perfekt zu der Element Rider S-240 M :c
> ...


 
Hey TioZ,

Wie wäre es mit ner Fireblood die wiegt meiner meinung nach mehr als 250g sind gerade 2 bei ebay drin. Oder eine Stella 4000SFE die wiegt 270g. Preislich nimmt sich  die Stella nicht viel mit der Vanquish. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## TioZ (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja.. die 270 Gramm der Stella hören sich prima an.. aber irgendwann is auch gut. Bei 500 Talern is bei mir die Schmerzgrenze erreicht.

Ich muss mal stöbern ob ich sie irgendwo günstiger bekomme.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey TioZ, Guck mal bei der Angeldomäne die haben sie für 460€. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FehmarnAngler (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> Ja.. die 270 Gramm der Stella hören sich prima an.. aber irgendwann is auch gut. Bei 500 Talern is bei mir die Schmerzgrenze erreicht.
> 
> Ich muss mal stöbern ob ich sie irgendwo günstiger bekomme.
> 
> ...


 
Sonst guck mal nach der Shimano Sustain die es für 2013 auch auf unserem Markt gibt #h
Kostet etwas mehr als 300 Tacken, ist etwas schwerer und hat in der EU-Version auch eine "normale" Übersetzung. 

Erst war ich ernsthaft am Überlegen mir eine Vanquish zu holen, aber nöööö.... da könnte ich ja gleich eine Stella nehmen :c


----------



## Schokoladenhai (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey, 

ich würde dir auch nicht raten eine Vanquish zu nehmen!!!
ich hab mmir irgendwann ein Preislimit gesetzt. 
Ich glaube mit der Shimano Sustain fahrt man ganz gut.


----------



## Breamhunter (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> Ich muss mal stöbern ob ich sie irgendwo günstiger bekomme.



Guck mal hier   Leider kein Versand #d


----------



## sundangler (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So wieder was neues zum anziehen. Gestern eingetroffend aus dem Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten...:m


----------



## hechtangler2911 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein neues Schmuckstück zum vertikalen.
Die passende Rute (Abu Rocksweeper Nano Cast 1,83m 10-40gr.)
wird dann die Tage noch dazu kommen, und dazu als Schnur die Stroft GTP Typ2,
oder die Daiwa Tournament 8Braid in 0,10mm.


----------



## Felipe95 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich bin im mom echt voll im kaufrausch !
Liegt wohl an den ganzen guten angeboten zu saisonende ^^

hab mir meine 1. BC-Combo gegönnt.

Rolle: Abu Garcia Revo Premier
Rute: Major Craft Basspara 6,3" 3/4oz regular-fast
Schnur: PowerPro 0,10mm





Morgen sollte dann noch ne weitere Rute fürn Forellenteich:
Tubertini Taimen 7 2012 kommen 

Gruß Felix


----------



## Flussmonster (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## Bodensee89 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*







shimano speedmaster AX270XH

ryobi applause 3000 

gelbe power pro (ca. 8kg)


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier mal was in anständiger Hechtgröße, der 25er Castaic SBT dient nur zum Vergleich.

http://*ih.us/a/img198/433/mega1.jpg


----------



## jkc (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, willste die 2,60er Baitjigger damit bluten lassen?! 

Dafür ist mein Knecht ein Magnum Shallow Bulldawg...

Grüße JK


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

330g sind zu Heavy für die Baitjigger, da muss die Big Nasty her.
Wobei auch die Baitjigger in den nächsten Monaten ersetzt wird.


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir grad eine Daiwa Exist Hyper Custom 2508 gekauft :l

Mit dem Modell geht eine Ära zuende. Nun kommen nurnoch die out of space Mag Seal Modelle #t


----------



## Flussmonster (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rapala Sling Bag und ne neue Rapala Allzweck Zange


----------



## brettl3 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Flussmonster schrieb:


> Rapala Sling Bag und ne neue Rapala Allzweck Zange


 
Bin seit längerem auf der Suche nach so einer Umhängetasche, kannst kurz nen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben wenn Du die mal ausprobiert hast?

Gruß brettl


----------



## Flussmonster (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute Abend gehts los, dann mache ich das gerne


----------



## hechtangler2911 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, jetzt habe zu meiner Abu Revo Mgx auch die passende Rute und Schnur zugelegt.Wird am Sonntag und Montag mal beim Vertikalangeln in Holland eingeweiht.


----------



## kräuterschnaps (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

welche schnur hasten da drauf? die mgx gibts ja gerade saugünstig bei moritz, blöd nur das ich ewig weit von einem der läden weg wohne


----------



## hechtangler2911 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist die neue 0,08mm Fox Rage Soft Steel Braid


----------



## Ozmo (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die MGX sieht einfach klasse aus! Ob die auch was kann?


----------



## Flussmonster (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



brettl3 schrieb:


> Bin seit längerem auf der Suche nach so einer Umhängetasche, kannst kurz nen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben wenn Du die mal ausprobiert hast?
> 
> Gruß brettl




Bin (leider) schon wieder da, also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Täschchen, sehr angenehm zu tragen, sau viel Stauraum, alles schnell erreichbar, ohne die Tasche ablegen zu müssen.

Ich kann sie auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen


----------



## pfefferladen (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Spro Spikee für mein Premier 

So ein geiler Stock |supergri


----------



## Wurschtsepp (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab auch mal wieder paar Sachen eingekauft morgen gehts auf Großhecht.


----------



## pike-81 (20. Oktober 2012)

Was ist das für ein Wobbler?
Wie weit geht der runter?
Gefällt mir&hellip;


----------



## Lautertaler (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



brettl3 schrieb:


> Bin seit längerem auf der Suche nach so einer Umhängetasche, kannst kurz nen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben wenn Du die mal ausprobiert hast?
> 
> Gruß brettl



Also ich habe mir auch diese Tasche zugelegt, und möchte sie nicht mehr missen.
Klasse Tragekomfort :m und super Handling! :m

Nur die Spirale zum anbringen einer Schere oder ähnlichem ist etwas lasch finde ich!!!


----------



## penny (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir auch mal was zum Ansitzangeln gekönnt.

2x Baitrunner Aero 5000 zum Zanderfischen
2x Ultegra XTB 5500 für Hecht und Karpfen
2x Greys Prowla Platinium BAit 12ft 3lb

Die Kombo Prowla Bait und Ultegra wird morgen eingeweiht, macht auf jeden Fall schon mal einen sehr wertigen Eindruck :k


----------



## Wurschtsepp (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Wobbler?
> Wie weit geht der runter?
> Gefällt mir&hellip;




Der Wobbler ist von "corrigator" und heißt "ractor" der auf dem Bild is 23cm lang und geht laut Verpackung auf 3,7m Runter.
Is n billiger nachbau von Grandma und Jake. Läuft identisch, bloß is er etwas schlechter verarbeitet. Die Tauchschaufel is auch etwas dünner. Dafür um einiges billiger |rolleyes


----------



## penny (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kurze Rückmeldung nach dem Ersteinsatz des neuen Geräts, was soll ich sagen hat auf Anhieb funktioniert:

1. 90cm und 10Pfd und leider so tief geschluckt das ich ihn mitnehmen musste. Der Biss kam 10min nach dem Auswurf noch fast im Dunkeln |bigeyes

2. 101cm, Gewicht unbekannt da released :q


Das Tackle wurde gleich richtig gefordert und hat super funktioniert. Tolle Kombo kann ich echt weiter empfehlen.

Greetz 
penny


----------



## pike-81 (21. Oktober 2012)

Wie geil ist das denn?
Neues Zeug und dann gleich zwei so schöne Fische&hellip;
Petri Heil


----------



## kräuterschnaps (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meiho Versus 3080 mit 7 vs 820 boxen


----------



## hechtangler2911 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute ist mein neues Echolot gekommen.
Das Lowrance HDS5 Gen2, hatte auch schon den Vorgänger,war halt so zufrieden damit, das nix anderes in die tüte kommt.
Ach ja, und ein paar neue Baits gab es auch noch.


----------



## Striker1982 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So heute ist es soweit die Wallerseson kann kommen. 
Ist ein Xzoga G-66 einteilig halt auch wenns blöd wird mit dem Transport im Astra GTC 
Fuji Rollenhalter und was mich besonders freut woll einen der letzten Sätze Fuji Gold Cerment Ringe :k:k

http://*ih.us/a/img856/7408/20121024201313.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img145/6430/20121024201232.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img404/9972/20121024201216.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img837/2641/20121024201203.jpghttp://*ih.us/a/img823/7199/20121024203351.jpghttp://*ih.us/a/img687/3928/20121024203335.jpg


----------



## Flussmonster (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch zu der schönen Rute, haste sie selbst gebaut, oder bauen lassen ? - Wenn ich wüsste wie das geht, würde ich das glaube ich auch machen, statt mir eine zu kaufen


----------



## Striker1982 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die hab ich bauen lassen bei dem was alleine die teile kosten geh ich bei sowas kein Risiko ein  
Allerdings ist selberbauen nicht "so" schwer wie man denkt für den Anfang würde ich aber eher dann billigere teile und blanks nutzen. 
Bei dem Thema macht echt übung den Meister


----------



## motocross11 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Konnte nicht wiederstehen und hab mir eben ne Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB und ne Shimano Lesath BX 270 XH geordert. Zwar blutet das Konto aber mein Herz lacht jetzt schon.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*





Gerade nen Musky Mania Jake 26cm aus Ebay gekommen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schreib deine Adresse drauf, vielleicht sendet ihn der nächste Finder zurück :m


----------



## Wurschtsepp (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Schreib deine Adresse drauf, vielleicht sendet ihn der nächste Finder zurück :m


----------



## spin-paule (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach langer langer Suche konnte ich endlich eine alte "Made in Germany" Sportex Carat Spin 1 TC2221 mit einem WG von 12g und 7 ft Länge in TOP-Zustand ergattern. Juhuuu:l

http://img689.*ih.us/img689/2697/caratspin1tc2221.jpg

Gruß
Paul


----------



## Uwe1987 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@wurschtsepp: ich glaube für den wobbler habe ich auch mitgeboten - wurd letztendlich aber ne grandma in 23cm...


----------



## Wurschtsepp (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Uwe1987 schrieb:


> @wurschtsepp: ich glaube für den wobbler habe ich auch mitgeboten - wurd letztendlich aber ne grandma in 23cm...



 Köder vorhin ausprobiert und schon den ersten Pike überlistet. Zwar nur n 70er aber n guter Anfang


----------



## hechtangler2911 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Post war da,drei neue Sebile Koolie Minnow ML in 7,6cm und 7gr.


----------



## zandertex (2. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe heute einen neuen Kurbelknauf an meine Certate geschraubt.


----------



## siloaffe (2. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Haste da ne Liebeskugel umhebaut oder ist der Gekauft|kopfkrat


----------



## zanderzone (3. November 2012)

Sieht grausam hässlich aus, wenn ich ehrlich bin


----------



## Säp (3. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das muss man schon echt mögen, aber wenns gefällt:m


----------



## Case (3. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Nach langer langer Suche konnte ich endlich eine alte "Made in Germany" Sportex Carat Spin 1 TC2221 mit einem WG von 12g und 7 ft Länge in TOP-Zustand ergattern. Juhuuu:l
> Gruß
> Paul



Glückwunsch.

Bin auch ein Fan der grünen Serien. Die Carat Spin 1 ist selten zu bekommen. Und wenn, dann unverschämt teuer.

Case


----------



## zandertex (4. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Haste da ne Liebeskugel umhebaut oder ist der Gekauft|kopfkrat




Die gekaufte Liebeskugel ist weg,hat mir es auch nicht gefallen,der Anfassfaktor war auch nix.
Jetzt ist es besser,vorerst..............


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ zandertex, hast du mit dem neuen Knob das Daiwa Typische mini Spiel aus dem Kurbelknauf rausbekommen?


----------



## Andreas25 (5. November 2012)

Eine Füllung Stroft für knapp 12 Euro pro 100 Meter. Hab die Schnur noch nicht gefischt, mal schaun wie sie sich macht.


----------



## Kotzi (5. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wo gibtsn die so Günstig?


----------



## jkc (5. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, ist das eine Ryobi Arctica CF? Das Wickelbild sieht nicht so gut aus?!

Grüße JK


----------



## Andreas25 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Wo gibtsn die so Günstig?


Ladenhüter bei meinem Händler, warum auch immer. 

@jkc 
Bezogen aufs Wickelbild oder auf die ungleichmäßige Verlegung?


----------



## jkc (5. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

In erster Linie auf die konische Verlegung...


----------



## Andreas25 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> In erster Linie auf die konische Verlegung...



Naja, sind keine Ausgleichsscheiben dabei, kann man also nix gegen machen.
Sieht nicht schön aus, sollte aber nix machen solange keine Schnur über den Spulenrand verlegt wird.(denke ich mal)


----------



## u-see fischer (5. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Andreas25 schrieb:


> Naja, sind keine Ausgleichsscheiben dabei, kann man also nix gegen machen.....



Würde mir da eine Scheibe aus einem Jogurtbecher selber schneiden. Kommt ja unter die Spule, da siehts keine.


----------



## ...brummel... (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ha ha der Kutter kann kommen


----------



## Michael_05er (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lange gegen die Versuchung angekämpft, am Ende doch verloren. Sonderangebote sind was teuflisches. Der erste Schritt zur Wallerausrüstung ist getan.


----------



## spin-paule (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Case schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.
> 
> Bin auch ein Fan der grünen Serien...
> Case



Das verstehe ich gut #6- ich fische seit zig Jahren am Kocher fast ausschließlich eine alte Carat Spin 1 in 2,70m und bin echt happy damit. Nur fürs "Guerilla-Angeln" im Ufergestrüpp ist sie halt etwas zu lang.
Ich habe mir dann eine aktuelle kurze Carat Spin 1 besorgt. Vielleicht ist der Blank ähnlich gut wie früher aber ich habe mit Entsetzen festgestellt, dass bei den Neuen das Schraubgewinde für den Rollenhalter von oben zugeschraubt wird. Sprich: mein Zeigefinger ruht nicht auf dem Kork sondern auf den Gewinderillen#q.

Daher freue ich mich so sehr, dass ich eine Altbewährte bekommen habe, auch wenn ich 95 Tacken für ´ne "Gebrauchte" hinlegen musste.

Gruß
Paul


----------



## Wurschtsepp (7. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Soooooooooooo,
neues Spielzeug gekauft,
Daiwa Exceler-Z 2500



und dazu ne Abu Garcia Veritas  VRS 66









dazu gabs noch paar snaps,schnurlosverbinder und Gummis


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> dazu gabs noch paar snaps,schnurlosverbinder und *Gummis*



Für was? Bei dem Saustall kriegst doch eh keine Frau bis nachhause :m


----------



## Wurschtsepp (7. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

"Liebeshöhle" is wo anders  
mhhh zurnot ins Auto   das is zurzeit aufgeräumt und außerdem weiß sie ja davor nich wies bei mir aussieht :-O ?


----------



## DerAndi (7. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachschub


----------



## Moerser83 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Gerade nen Musky Mania Jake 26cm aus Ebay gekommen


So sah es am 25.10 aus... 


Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Soooooooooooo,
> neues Spielzeug gekauft,
> Daiwa Exceler-Z 2500
> 
> ...


 
Und so Heute...
Schamgefühl ist wohl nicht vorhanden wa?!


----------



## Wurschtsepp (8. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Siehste ich hab zwischenzeitlich aufgeräumt


----------



## daci7 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, alles in eine Ecke - die Taktik kenn ich


----------



## LOCHI (8. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Seit froh, das ist bestimmt die "saubere" Ecke!#d


----------



## Stulle (8. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja sicher is das die saubere ecke sonnst würden da ja nicht die angeln stehen


----------



## Moerser83 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

dann will ich garnicht die anderen ecken sehen...


----------



## Breamhunter (8. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> So sah es am 25.10 aus...
> 
> Und so Heute...
> Schamgefühl ist wohl nicht vorhanden wa?!



Könnte man ja ein Bilderrätsel draus machen.
Finde die 10 Unterschiede 
Einen habe ich schon: Der gestreifte Pullover ist weg. Oder haste den gerade an :m


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal was leckers für die Dickbarsche im nächsten Jahr:

http://*ih.us/a/img708/9595/dsc00434ag.jpg


----------



## Allesfänger (8. November 2012)

Berkley Skeletor 15-40 2.70
Ryobi Zauber 1000
Spiderwire 

  





Geschrieben auf meinem HTC Sensation mit Forum Runner


----------



## strafer (8. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da es keinen "schaut was ich gewonnen hab" Thread gibt, zeig ichs  hier.
Letzten Monat im Fratzenbuch beim Angeldomäne Gewinnspiel mitgemacht und mal gewonnen. 
Heute kam das Paket, morgen gehts zum testen ans Wasser...


----------



## kräuterschnaps (9. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

glückwunsch, die spro shads sind gut!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe heute mal meine neue Kombo eingeweiht.
Abu Veritas 6'6'' 7/18 M Cast
Die Abu Veritas, ist für das kleine Geld eine echte top Rute.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (10. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir die Veritas auch rausgelassen, wie man es auf der letzten Seite sehn kann. 
Kann ich nur bestätigen. Richtig schöne Rute.
Konnte auch gleich nen geschätzten 60-70er Hecht erwischen.
So wurde sie gleich Fischig eingeweiht


----------



## Hoscheck (11. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute,
War gestern in Magdeburg zur Messe und da ist mir folgendes in die Tasche gesprungen:















Gruß Hoscheck


----------



## Wurschtsepp (13. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Post war da 300 Haken und 50 Gummifische


----------



## Breamhunter (17. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

4 Wochen Wartezeit hatte ich noch nie |bigeyes
Wurde wahrscheinlich ein wenig von "Sandy" verblasen


----------



## Wurschtsepp (17. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs heute nen Boot


----------



## pike-81 (17. November 2012)

Suchst Du nicht'ne Rute?
Bilder!


----------



## Wurschtsepp (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab doch mein altes Boot verkauft  jetz hab ich mir heute nen neues gekauft  wird in 1-2 Wochen geliefert. Dann gibts Bilder   achso  Rute such ich auch


----------



## Striker1982 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich bekomm was kleines von meiner Freundin |laola:
Darf ich aber erst an Weinachten haben 
http://img9.*ih.us/img9/7619/20121119182758.jpg


----------



## Oeschi (20. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#r#r#r

Hm, hat deine Freundin noch ne Schwester?;+
Könnt auch so ne Stella gebrauchen...


----------



## zanderzone (20. November 2012)

So lange könnte ich nicht warten!! Hut ab, für dein Durchhaltevermögen!


----------



## olaft64 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Frauen können so grausam sein...:m

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Andal (20. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das kann kritisch werden. Du weißt jetzt, was du bekommen wirst und sie erwartet eine adäquate Gegengabe.


----------



## Striker1982 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Andal schrieb:


> Das kann kritisch werden. Du weißt jetzt, was du bekommen wirst und sie erwartet eine adäquate Gegengabe.





Das kann natürlich sein


----------



## buddah (20. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schenk ihr doch ne Lesath  - würde passen!!


----------



## er2de2 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Andal schrieb:


> Das kann kritisch werden. Du weißt jetzt, was du bekommen wirst und sie erwartet eine adäquate Gegengabe.


Die adäquate Gegengabe ist vielleicht auch was Kleines  (evtl. auch eine Stella) mit einer Wartezeit von ca. 40 Wochen....:q


----------



## TioZ (20. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



er2de2 schrieb:


> ...mit einer Wartezeit von ca. 40 Wochen....:q



|muahah: Sehr geil...


----------



## Striker1982 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



er2de2 schrieb:


> Die adäquate Gegengabe ist vielleicht auch was Kleines  (evtl. auch eine Stella) mit einer Wartezeit von ca. 40 Wochen....:q




ehm ich denke NEIN


----------



## Wurschtsepp (21. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



KickzAce schrieb:


> @wurschtsepp...
> sag mal bitte was genaueres zu deiner kombo und wie die sich fischt. brauch nur noch nen kleinen schups und dann geh ich schoppen
> 
> danke



Meinst du jetz die Abu Veritas mit der Daiwa Exceler?


----------



## Wurschtsepp (22. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also ich finds absolut geil
bis auf die schnur.... is noch ne spiderwire drauf.wirklich straffe rute mit ner wahnsinnig schnellen aktion. da kannste locker noch 60g damit werfen, hat sie kein problem mit. der einzige nachteil wenn man in urlaub fliegen will, ist das sie einteilig ist. gibt es aber auch zweiteilig wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, zum bootfischen hat sie halt auch die ideale länge mit 2m. kannst auch vertikal damit fischen. geil is auch der extrem kurze griff an der rute. will sie nicht mehr hergeben. gruß jonas


----------



## Wurschtsepp (22. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann will ich demnächst n foto mit der Rute hier drin sehn


----------



## zupfstangerl (22. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Durch die bank schönes tackle 
ich denke ich werde mir demnächst die okuma octana spin in 2,40m zulegen


----------



## Wurschtsepp (22. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



KickzAce schrieb:


> @wurschtsepp: will ja hier nicht im falschen thread rumnerven, aber welche von den VERITAS kann 50gr vertragen, sehe/finde da nur die bis 43g WG, das is aber ne baitcaster rute, oder blick ich da was nicht #c
> 
> Abu Garcia VERITAS CASTING 6'6'' MH MICRO MH 6'6" (2,00 m) 11-43 g
> 
> ...



Meine is die Abu Garcia Veritas VRS66 - 5 6'6'' Medium
1/8 - 1/2 OZ. Lure
6-12 LB. Line


----------



## Heimdall (23. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



KickzAce schrieb:


> @wurschtsepp: will ja hier nicht im falschen thread rumnerven, aber welche von den VERITAS kann 50gr vertragen, sehe/finde da nur die bis 43g WG, das is aber ne baitcaster rute, oder blick ich da was nicht #c
> 
> Abu Garcia VERITAS CASTING 6'6'' MH MICRO MH 6'6" (2,00 m) 11-43 g
> 
> ...



Und die mh hat nichtmal das wg von 43g auf der rute steht 1/4-1oz was 7-28g entspricht. Naja Großteil der Shops hat das falsch gelistet.


----------



## motocross11 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier noch meine neue Kombi.

Konnte letztes WE auch gleich nen schönen 78er damit verhaften.

Lesath 2,70 m XH 50-100gr. und Biomaster 4000FB


----------



## Besorger (23. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Aspius mit Stella 3000fe  geht guuut


----------



## Breamhunter (23. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Heimdall schrieb:


> Und die mh hat nichtmal das wg von 43g auf der rute steht *1/4-1oz was 7-28g entspricht.* Naja Großteil der Shops hat das falsch gelistet.



Das dürfte auch das optimale Ködergewicht sein.
Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem bei uns üblichen Wurfgewicht


----------



## Striker1982 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Is ja bald Weihnachten  
Neu ungefischt und toll #6
Ist meine 2te die erste hab ich mal versenkt #q#q

http://img87.*ih.us/img87/6205/20121124153635.jpg


----------



## TropicOrange (24. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Striker1982 schrieb:


> ... die erste hab ich mal versenkt #q#q




wie das denn? |bigeyes


----------



## Striker1982 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Naja rutschig spundwand mehr muss ich nicht sagen oder


----------



## Besorger (24. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hast du die denn her?


----------



## Striker1982 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein bekannter von nem bekannten hat 3 Stück gekauft gehabt und eine hab ich ihm jetzt aus der Tasche labern können


----------



## e!k (25. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Striker1982 schrieb:


> Naja rutschig spundwand mehr muss ich nicht sagen oder




Ich würd gleich hinterherspringen, wenn mir das mit meiner passiert glaub ich


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



e!k schrieb:


> Ich würd gleich hinterherspringen, wenn mir das mit meiner passiert glaub ich



Das werde ich auch bald bei meiner machen wenn sie mir ins wasser fallen würde. Ich hab zulange nach meiner gesucht und jetzt habe ich eine gefunden.  

gruß b
Jonas


----------



## Striker1982 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Das werde ich auch bald bei meiner machen wenn sie mir ins wasser fallen würde. Ich hab zulange nach meiner gesucht und jetzt habe ich eine gefunden.
> 
> gruß b
> Jonas


ne lasst mal hinterherspringen kommt bei 3.5m über normal einfach nicht so gut und das möcht ich meiner freundin nicht zumuten  
am ende verkloppt die dann den rest bei ebay oder so ^^


----------



## Hoscheck (25. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute,

Hab in der Bucht ne schöne und neue
Penn Sargus 4000
geschossen.Ich find die Sargus echt zu schön und bin so mit denen zufrieden,hab jetzt ne 2000-er,3000-er und nun auch die 4000-er.





Gruß Hoscheck


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Striker1982 schrieb:


> ne lasst mal hinterherspringen kommt bei 3.5m über normal einfach nicht so gut und das möcht ich meiner freundin nicht zumuten
> am ende verkloppt die dann den rest bei ebay oder so ^^



3,5m über normal würde ich sofort hinter her springen. hast ja genug wasser  ich würd sogar in hamburg im hauptstrom hinterspringen zwar nicht mit köpper aber irgentwie kommt man schon ins wasser :m:g. dafür ist sie mir echt zuschade.

grüß
Jonas


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://aax-eu.amazon-adsystem.com/x...=dra_a_cs_ss_hn_it_P1100_1000?tag=dradis03-21

hab mir dieses teil bestellt, aber für noch etwas weniger als dort angegeben

kostet das kilo von nur 265,31 euro|supergri


----------



## spinn angler (27. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab grad auch ne Fireblood im Verkaufsthread hier im Forum zu verkaufen :m


----------



## crazyracer22 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein ( von mir geschenktes ) Vorweihnachtsgeschenk!


----------



## Besorger (27. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## Allesfänger (28. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei YASEI mache ich mit  

Meine ASPIUS, und dazu habe ich mir mal ein paar neue Meter Stroft GTP R3 in Hellgrau gegönnt.







Btw: Verkaufe zu einem Super Preis eine Berkley Skeletor in 2.70 mit 15-40WG, habe diese geschenkt bekommen und keine Verwendung für, würde sie für 70€ abgeben. War noch nie in Benutzung und ist somit Neuwertig.


----------



## penny (29. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab es heute ein bißchen Tackle zum Deadbaitfischen, hab ich günstig als Paket in der Bucht geschossen. :m


----------



## DingoDong (29. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



penny schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es heute ein bißchen Tackle zum Deadbaitfischen, hab ich günstig als Paket in der Bucht geschossen. :m



Lolich, willst's damit auf Hescht?


----------



## penny (30. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja hatte ich vor, für einige Sachen hab ich allerdings keine Verwendung, die werde ich wahrscheinlich wieder bei ebay einstellen!


----------



## heja85 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk.

DAM Calyber Pro Spin MH 
SPro Red Arc 10300


----------



## wallerwoller (30. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

endlich... ich habe fertig....
drei monate nicht rauchen... und das hat man davon:l:k


----------



## matze76 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



crazyracer22 schrieb:


> Mein ( von mir geschenktes ) Vorweihnachtsgeschenk!


 

Hi. Die Gleiche Rute ist gestern bei mir eingetrudelt. Habe mich auch "vorweihnachtlich" beschenkt.Bin begeistert von dem gutem Stück. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch ne neue Rolle.Was hast du für eine dran geschraubt ?
Gruß Matze


----------



## ein Angler (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Leute
Ich war selbst der Weihnachtsmann


----------



## Carphunter2204 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



matze76 schrieb:


> Hi. Die Gleiche Rute ist gestern bei mir eingetrudelt. Habe mich auch "vorweihnachtlich" beschenkt.Bin begeistert von dem gutem Stück. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch ne neue Rolle.Was hast du für eine dran geschraubt ?
> Gruß Matze



Das müsste, wenn ich mich nicht irre eine 4000er Stradic Ci4 sein  Die fische ich auch an meiner Rocke, super teil!


----------



## crazyracer22 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Matze ist die Stradic 4000 CI4! War heute kurz für 15 Minuten am Wasser musste sie ausprobieren, ein Traum hatte vorher ne Redarc aber kein vergleich


----------



## Bobster (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Ich war selbst der Weihnachtsmann


 
Feines Stöckchen #6


----------



## siloaffe (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nun hat die Caldia auch nen Stecken
*

Ne:* Taipan Burakku Lure 2,44m 12-46g 



Ein sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr geiler Stock


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Silo: Viel Spaß mit der Rute, du wirst nicht enttäuscht sein... 

Nachdem die gleiche Rute und eine 3000er Ballistic schon meinen Rutenwald vergrößert, wurde meine Unvernuft gestern nochmal gesteigert. 

Ich habe mir eine Stella 4000FD und eine Biomaster Spin 9'1 H gegönnt, bespult wurde das Schmuckstück mit 14er Terra Line


----------



## Breamhunter (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eine Stella 4000FD ... gegönnt



Geile Rolle #6 Habe ich auch.  Wo gibts die denn noch ?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was heißt "gibt"? Es gab eine bei uns im Laden, da lag sie ganz hinten in einer vitrine und fristete ein Schattendasein...

Jetzt lebt sie wieder und durfte heute sogar einen Zander fangen.


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin - neue Fische!

Big Bandits, Buster und zwei Herky Jerkys - meine ersten. Der Buster "greift" sich da aber schon besser und die Drillinge sind auch hochwertiger...

Grüße JK

Edit: Weiß jemnad, ob das Owner St36 an den Big Bandits sind?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, ich habe mir schon ein eigenes Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht.
Eine Shimano Sustain 2500FG und eine ABU Rocksweeper Nano
902MH 2,70m 15-50gr., und das passende Röllchen für die Rocke kommt nächste Woche, eine Shimano Stella 4000SFE.


----------



## wallerwoller (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

dann mußt du mal bericht erstatten, wie die sustain im vergleich zur stella läut


----------



## hechtangler2911 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Sustain hat eben wie fast alle Ci4 Produkte das komische schleifen, die kommt devinitiv nicht an eine Stella ran, kommt ja auch auf ne Vertikalrute, da ist das eh nicht so schlimm.Aber ne schöne Rolle ist es alle mal.


----------



## mathei (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mein neuer floater
Ki-Elements KI-SUIT 150 ehem. TeHavs150 blau, THERMO




mann reflektieren die streifen


----------



## Bodensee89 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

quetschhülsen für die nächste zeit


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## ede123 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

pünktlich zur UL saison#q


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Ich war selbst der Weihnachtsmann



Glückwusch!
Schönes Teil hast du dir da gekauft! #6

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du mal nach ein paar angeln ein Testbericht drüber schreibst. Und auch über Rückmeldung bzgl. der AGS Ringe. 

Btw, hast du eine Exist oder Branzino dran?


----------



## Bobster (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ede123 schrieb:


> pünktlich zur UL saison#q


 
Was man hat , hat man :m


----------



## Doze (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich angekommen !

und morgen wieder abgeben bis zum 24 ..........#q


----------



## hechtangler2911 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Doze schrieb:


> Endlich angekommen !
> 
> und morgen wieder abgeben bis zum 24 ..........#q




Dann ist die Vorfreude aber um so größer. :q:vik:#6


----------



## GerrimaLG (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir mal wieder was gegönnt. ...Obwohl gegönnt so nach "mal eben aus der Portokasse bezahlt" klingt - eigentlich habe ich mich dafür fast verschuldet =)

Der erste Spatziergang zu nem Kanal hat schonmal riesen Spaß gemacht... Man mert schon das, dass keine Red Arc bzw. Balzer Spinnrute mehr ist. 

Die Jigheads sind meine neue Waffe für den Winter


----------



## wallerwoller (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:vik::q  ohhhhhh  ja, das merke  ich gersde auch...
hab mir das röllchen auch zusammengespart...ist schon ne ganz andere nummer...nicht billig, aber sau gut. ich bereue es kein stück:l


----------



## weserwaller (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



GerrimaLG schrieb:


> Die Jigheads sind meine neue Waffe für den Winter



Könntest Du genau zu den Dingern mal einen Link posten #6


----------



## GerrimaLG (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Könntest Du genau zu den Dingern mal einen Link posten #6



Habe die Dinger nicht online gekauft.. Aber hier trotzdem mal zwei links.

Zum einen gibt's es die Vectra Vertical ca. 12,- 3 Stück
http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/vectra-vertical-c-29_1466.html

Zum anderen die DAM EffzettHotballs, welche mein Tackledealer lagernd hatte und ich mir so auch gekauft habe (28g 2 Stiück 4,95)
http://www.dam.de/?q=en/effzett-hot-balls

Hilft das?


----------



## weserwaller (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vielen Dank #6


----------



## Franky D (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

diese teile sind doch auch recht schnell und einfach nachzubauen


----------



## weserwaller (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Franky D schrieb:


> diese teile sind doch auch recht schnell und einfach nachzubauen




Sicher auch das Drachko System ist einfach nachzubauen, aber habe ich Lust zu.


----------



## Kunde (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



GerrimaLG schrieb:


> Hab mir mal wieder was gegönnt. ...Obwohl gegönnt so nach "mal eben aus der Portokasse bezahlt" klingt - eigentlich habe ich mich dafür fast verschuldet =)
> 
> Der erste Spatziergang zu nem Kanal hat schonmal riesen Spaß gemacht... Man mert schon das, dass keine Red Arc bzw. Balzer Spinnrute mehr ist.
> 
> Die Jigheads sind meine neue Waffe für den Winter




ist das ne lesath mit ledergriff?
wo haste die denn noch aufgetrieben? gucke schon länger nach der rute hab sie aber noch nie in nem shop gefunden! ab und zu geistert mal eine bei ebay rum aber sonst... #c


----------



## Franky D (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Sicher auch das Drachko System ist einfach nachzubauen, aber habe ich Lust zu.


 

hehe sicher das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden nur wenn ich selber baue bin ich etwas flexibeler und weiß was ich habe und weiß das die komponenten aus vernünftigen materiealien bestehen
aber du hast recht wie du sagst muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob er es selber baut oder kauft
die frage bezog sich ja eigendlich auch dadrauf wo es diese teile zu kaufen gibt


----------



## GerrimaLG (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kunde schrieb:


> ist das ne lesath mit ledergriff?
> wo haste die denn noch aufgetrieben? gucke schon länger nach der rute hab sie aber noch nie in nem shop gefunden! ab und zu geistert mal eine bei ebay rum aber sonst... #c



Angelsport Moritz in Kaltenkirchen hat die Rute. 

Ich hatte die mit Korkgriff allerdings lieber gehabt...


----------



## blueman666 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Habe für 100€ eine Berkley Sekeletor Pro Spin 902 25-70g mit
Penn Sargus 3000 +250m geflochtener Schnur Senshu Bloody Red 
0,14mm Tragkraft 10,65kg ergattert.
Der vorherige Besitzer war mit dem Tackle nur 1x auf dem Bodden,
d.h. es ist so gut wie neu!!!

Was meint ihr?? *






_*Petri, blueman666 *_


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



blueman666 schrieb:


> *Habe für 100€ eine Berkley Sekeletor Pro Spin 902 25-70g mit*
> *Penn Sargus 3000 +250m geflochtener Schnur Senshu Bloody Red *
> *0,14mm Tragkraft 10,65kg ergattert.*
> *Der vorherige Besitzer war mit dem Tackle nur 1x auf dem Bodden,*
> ...


 


Wem das Gerät gefällt, der hat ein Schnäppchen gemacht.#6


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2012)

Einmal am Bodden? Was hat der mit dem Griff gemacht, oder is der KFZ-Mechaniker?


----------



## bafoangler (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.fishers-paradise.de/bilder/produkte/gross/BERKLEY-SKELETOR-PRO-SPIN_b2.jpg

Das sind Korkapplikationen...


----------



## Stxkx1978 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schlauchboot ist weg....














:k


----------



## TioZ (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachdem ich mich seit nem viertel Jahr mit fiesen Schmerzen im rechten Ellenbogen beim Angeln abmühe, bin ich zum Doc. Der hat gesagt ich solle kürzer treten und hat mich zu Physiotherapie verdonnert.

Also Boddenangeln abgesagt, nen Termin beim betreuten Turnen gejolt und anschließend zur "Suchtberatung".. 

Aber trotz Zusatzversicherung durfte ich noch kräftig zuzahlen


----------



## Strelasundangler (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schöne Kombo, fische selbst auch die kleine Aspire, sogar auch mit gelber PE. Wo hast die 1000er denn noch gekauft? oder ist "nur" die MC Days neu? Und was fürn Geflecht in welcher Stärke haste drauf?

TL



TioZ schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich seit nem viertel Jahr mit fiesen Schmerzen im rechten Ellenbogen beim Angeln abmühe, bin ich zum Doc. Der hat gesagt ich solle kürzer treten und hat mich zu Physiotherapie verdonnert.
> 
> Also Boddenangeln abgesagt, nen Termin beim betreuten Turnen gejolt und anschließend zur "Suchtberatung"..
> 
> Aber trotz Zusatzversicherung durfte ich noch kräftig zuzahlen


----------



## TioZ (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab tatsächlich auch die Aspire noch neu bekommen. Bei A und M lag noch eine im Regal, was aber auch erst durch ein Telefonat mit den Jungs rauskam, im Onlineshop war sie nicht mehr verfügbar.

Die Rute gabs als "Schäppchen" beim Händler vor Ort.

Drauf ist ne 10er Spiderwire Ultracast. Ob sie was taugt muss sich erst rausstellen. Sone dünne Strippe hab ich im Leben noch nicht gefischt.

MfG

TioZ



Strelasundangler schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Kombo, fische selbst auch die kleine Aspire, sogar auch mit gelber PE. Wo hast die 1000er denn noch gekauft? oder ist "nur" die MC Days neu? Und was fürn Geflecht in welcher Stärke haste drauf?
> 
> TL


----------



## Strelasundangler (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

.....


----------



## TioZ (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jepp, zwar kein Pappenstil aber ich denke die kleine Rolle ist robuster als mein geschundener Körper . Die 2500er und die 4000er hab ich auch im Einsatz und bin absolut überzeugt von der Baureihe.

Von Illex hab ich auch nen paar Ruten im Bestand. Aus der "Element Rider S" Serie die 250 XH, die 210 M, die 240 M und noch ne Delivrance irgendwas.. aber als Baitcaster.

Ne, so weit von HST weg bin ich auch gar nicht, ca. 45 Minuten.

Dieses Jahr hatte ich leider arbeitsbedingt nicht so viel Zeit für den Sund, habs nur 2 Tage Anfang Dezember auf die Bodden geschafft. 
Liegt aber auch nicht zuletzt daran, das der Aufwand (Bootsmiete) für eine Person dann doch relativ groß ist.

Nun wirds hier aber langsam wieder nen bisschen ruhiger, nächstes Jahr solls dann wieder öfter in Richtung Brackwasser gehen.

Vielleicht können wir ja mal gemeinsam losziehen, mit meiner Gewässerkenntnis ist auch nicht so wahnsinnig weit her.

MfG

TioZ

P.S. zum Profilbild.. leider ist die Angelei dort ja mitlerweile untersagt, zu der Zeit gabs nur fürs Ankern nen Zehner Strafe aufgebrummt


----------



## jkc (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,


... ja ist denn heut schon Weihnachten?!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Du Sau! Sitzt sie auf der Baitjigger? Bin auch schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen ob ich mir eine gönne...

Am Wochenende trudelt hier eine PM76HF, eine Revo Toro 51 und eine Stroft GTP S ein, die Muttis können nächste Saison einpacken!


----------



## jkc (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nö, kommt nicht auf die Baitjigger, wird chronisch unterfordert an der "leichten" Jerke bis 100g.

Stroft GTP R ist auch grad nen Kilometer zu mir unterwegs...

Grüße JK


----------



## DerAndi (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich ist sie da.


----------



## pike-81 (20. Dezember 2012)

Geile Rollen!
Da kriegt man ja das Sabbern&hellip;


----------



## pike-81 (20. Dezember 2012)

Geile Rollen!
Da kriegt man ja das Sabbern!


----------



## DerAndi (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dat Röllchen ist ein Berserker pur. 
Vor allem ist es die letzte Curado die sich hochwertig angefühlt hat. Metallbody, Metallseitendeckel. Einzig die Schnurführungs abdeckung und die Knobs sind aus Plaste. Sonst habsch nix gefunden hähä.
Übersetzung 5:1, Metallgetriebe, 14,5lb Bremskraft.... Dat Ding ist robuster als manche Runde BC Rolle. Überm großen Teich wird die Rolle von 6-150g gefischt und nich nur auf Bass sondern auch auf Pike und Musky. Dank der Übersetzung Ideal fürs Slow Cranking und Spinnerbaiten 

Jetzt hoffe ich nur dat ich die passende Rute bald irgendwie bekomme hehe


----------



## pely66 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern Kamm die post Spedy und Black Arc eingetroffen  noch par 
 Stint-Shad dazu :vik:


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin an alle die sich selbst beschenken ,

was ist das denn für eine Curado - die 301 E ;+

Grüße JK


----------



## TioZ (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Pluton is wirklich ne geile Rolle. 

Hab mich selber nach langem hin und her mit der Rolle beschenkt und war sehr positiv überrascht.

Ich hab auch schon einiges an schwereren Baitcastern durch und obwohl die ABU´s (C4, RECORD, TORO) nicht schlecht waren, ist die Daiwa nochmal ne ganz andere Liga.

Schön wenn man das Gefühl hat, für mehr Geld auch etwas an Mehrwert zu bekommen.

Viel Spaß damit.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## DingoDong (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> ... ja ist denn heut schon Weihnachten?!
> ...




Extrem schwere Rolle! Ich mag sie garnicht und wenn unbedingt ein Bedarf vorhanden wäre, dann lieber die lichtere JDM Version.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Soviel nehmen sich die Ryoga und die Pluton nicht. Bei dem normalen Verwendungsgebiet kommt es bei der Combo nicht auf ein paar Gramm mehr oder weniger an.

An eine Jerke hätte ich persönlich allerdings auch eine andere Rolle geschraubt.


----------



## TioZ (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gewicht spielt doch gerade bei so einer Rolle nicht die erste Geige und auch andere vergleichbare Round Profile Baitcaster nehmen sich vom Gewicht her nicht viel. 

Fürs Barschzuppeln gibts sicher besseres, dafür ist sie aber auch nicht gedacht.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> ... ja ist denn heut schon Weihnachten?!
> ...



schickes teil....sieht edel und robust aus #6


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, meine neue Combo ist auch gekommen.

Rauf darf das kleine Schätzchen hier (Glücklicherweise eine nur 2 mal gefischte bekommen):
http://*ih.us/a/img832/4870/img20121220wa0003.gif

Und der Stecken ist absolut Porno! Meine neue Butter & Brot Rute wird sie auf jeden Fall werden. Mit 6 oz angegeben, lässt sich aber auch bei 7-8oz gut werfen. Traumhaft! 
http://*ih.us/a/img51/8763/20121220173821.gif

http://*ih.us/a/img502/6646/20121220173746.gif


----------



## paulmeyers (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was willst Du für eine Schnur damit fischen`? 65 lb bzw 8oz Köder braucht ja schon was.

Gruß


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, 

die angabe von 30-65lbs bezeichnet die Schnurklasse. Das heißt der Hersteller empfiehlt eine Schnur dieser Tragkraft...

Glückwunsch übrigens zu der Combo...

Grüße JK


----------



## paulmeyers (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,
das war mir schon klar, daher auch die Frage nach der Schnur  Das ist ja schon eine ordentliche Anforderung der Rute und der Köder an die Schnur.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schnur ist eine 20kg Stroft GTP S, alles andere wäre meiner Meinung nach oversized.

Danke, ich hoffe es kommen ein paar Muttis! Die nächste Anschaffung ist eine Top N Tail mit einer Pluton gepaart.

EDIT: Jetzt ist ein PowerHandle an der Toro


----------



## DerAndi (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bedenke aber das St. Croix als Amihersteller die Schnurklasse auf Monofile auslegt und kein Braid :vik:


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, nicht ernsthaft oder?! - Habe grade mal nachgesehen, eine 65Lbs-Mono liegt beim Durchmesser um0,8mm - auf einer Wurfrute sicherlich der Supergau.|uhoh:

http://meeresprogramm.com/Schnuere-...nur-600m-65lbs-30kg-0-80mm-EUR-7-66-100m.html

Davon ab sind 30kg doch 30kg egal ob von einem Stahlseil oder Bettlakenknotenkunstwerk getragen.|kopfkrat

Grüße JK


----------



## tabasco75 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Frisch eingetroffen... |bigeyes





ABU Veritas MH 6'6" (2m) 1/4-1 OZ (7-28gr) & ABU Revo S20


----------



## TioZ (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schicke Kombo und obendrein auch noch sehr geil fotografiert.

TioZ


----------



## wallerwoller (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

kannte ich bis jetzt zwar nicht, aber....schick schick#6


----------



## DerAndi (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin, nicht ernsthaft oder?! - Habe grade mal nachgesehen, eine 65Lbs-Mono liegt beim Durchmesser um0,8mm - auf einer Wurfrute sicherlich der Supergau.|uhoh:
> 
> http://meeresprogramm.com/Schnuere-...nur-600m-65lbs-30kg-0-80mm-EUR-7-66-100m.html
> 
> ...




Das meinte ich ja hehe. Ist aber gang und Gäbe da drüben. Schau mal ich fische hier auf meiner Spinnerbaitrute schon ne 20lbs Mono (0,38mm). Wenns da in Heavy Cover geht sind 0,50er FC als Hauptschnur die Untergrenze.
Braid wird da drüben im Süßwasser nur ganz selten gefischt. Höchstens wenns mal auf Störe und Co sowie auf XXL Muskys geht. Mono ist das A und O da drüben, und nicht sowas wie hier. Eine deutsche Schnur mit 30lb entspricht nicht einer Ami Schnur mit 30lb. Die Amerikaner geben die Nassknotentragkraft an. Die deutschen die lineare Schnurtragkraft. Bestes Beispiel ist Berkley Trilene (0,30er in D: 8,3kg(ca 18,4lbs). 0,30er in USA ist ne 14lbs Schnur. 
Die Tragkraftangaben der USA sind durchgehend genauer. Weil was interessiert mich die Tragkraft der Schnur irgendwo mittendrin wenn die Schwachstellen der Schnur am Knoten liegen ne #6


----------



## Bxrsch-Frxxk-Sxxr (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey...was ist das für eine Rolle bei der Rute ?

Grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Steht doch da - Revo S20.


----------



## Bxrsch-Frxxk-Sxxr (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ah jaaaa :-D Danke ...bin mal wieder Blindfisch heute !!!


----------



## Thairo (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute eingetroffen, endlich Ordnung in den Ködern und für den Preis meiner Meinung nach eine Top Tasche.


----------



## bobbykron (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

besinnliche Festtage @ all
bei mir war schon bescherung 

von mir an mich


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ bobbykron

Eine richtig geile Rolle hast du dir da geholt .
Sobald ich das Geld zusammen hab kommt auf meine Rute auch eine Biomaster drauf,allerdings die 5000er Variante.
Viel Spaß mit dem Schmuckstück.


----------



## Tarex (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mich auch vorhin noch schnell selber beschenkt ist zwar noch unterwegs aber egal:vik: 
neue rute Fox Rage Spin 240 10/40 




und eine größere Rolle für meine Sportex :q





nur noch neues Geflecht kaufen dann geht das Jahr 2013 richtig los

gruß Micha


----------



## Bxrsch-Frxxk-Sxxr (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir letzde Woche die Cast von der Fox Rage Serie geholt mit einer Revo Premier. Ich bin sehr zufrieden bis jetzt damit...also gut gekauft ;-)


----------



## Striker1982 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Unterm Baum lag ne 2500 Stella


----------



## Pitte (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab nen Gutschein für Tackle bekommen, daraus lässt sich ja auch was machen.


----------



## Dakes87 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Guten Abend,
Ich habe mich heute auch noch nachträglich Beschenkt |supergri
Dachte nach dem ganzen Weihnachtsstress sollte man sich auch mal wieder was gutes tun. Da viel mir diese Rolle in die Finger die ich schon etwas länger im Auge hatte :l
Habe dann auch garnicht lang überlegt und mir das gute Stück mitgenommen. Bin auf jedenfall gespannt was sie kann, und ob sie ein guter Nachfolger ist für meine 4000er Technium.
Gruß Daniel


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nice, sieht mir sehr nach Sustain aus?


----------



## weserwaller (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vanquish


----------



## blueman666 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Boardies #h 

hab zu weihnachten unter anderem nen 25€ amazon Gutschein bekommen  fix angemeldet und nun ist das auf meinem Weg:





9 cm // 10Stk // Farbe: Sexy Shad




15 cm // 3Stk // Fabe: Opening Night




ca 9 cm// 10 Stk // Farbe: Gold Shad




15cm // 3Stk // Farbe: Sunset

Fange schonmal früh an, mich auf die Kunstködersaison 2013 vorzubereiten, um intensiver und hoffentlich erfolgreicher zu fischen, als dieses Jahr... #d
dazu kommt noch 




Später noch einige Köder kaufen, und dann gehts los! 

Petri|wavey:


----------



## wallerwoller (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

meine neue reiserute für den rucksackurlaub in schweden:

*Shakespeare EXPETITION Spin 2,70m / 10-40g 6-teilig*

top das teil#6




und schon mal ein paar köder für den ersten mefo trip im nächsten jahr


----------



## goldforelle5555 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Morgen kommt meine neue Uli Beyer Rute Baitjigger H 2,70 WG 20-75gr.


Nur noch Rheinschein kaufen und der Pegel geht bisl runter dann kann´s 2013 losgehen. :vik:


----------



## Dakes87 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Vanquish



Japp das ist ne 4000er Vanquish :l

Bluemann666 dann drücke ich dir die Daumen das deine Kunstködersaison 2013 erfolgreich wird!!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## CarpCrakc (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Dakes87 schrieb:


> Japp das ist ne 4000er Vanquish :l
> 
> Bluemann666 dann drücke ich dir die Daumen das deine Kunstködersaison 2013 erfolgreich wird!!
> 
> Gruß Daniel



Da ist aber einer verliebt ^^


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auf jedenfall gute Bilder, da hat sich einer Mühe gegeben!

Viel Spass mit dem Teil, sieht ja garnicht mal so schlecht aus


----------



## Dakes87 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Da ist aber einer verliebt ^^


Natürlich |supergri Ich liebe all mein Tackle!! 
Auch meine Feederkombo liebe ich aber nutze sie leider garnicht mehr, da ich nur noch mit der Spinne am Rhein bin.
@ Allrounder. Danke dir!! Ja auch das Fotografieren ist nen Tick von mir  Werde mit dem "Teil" auch bestimmt Spaß haben.
Gruß Daniel


----------



## blueman666 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Dakes87 schrieb:


> Natürlich |supergri Ich liebe all mein Tackle!!
> Auch meine Feederkombo liebe ich aber nutze sie leider garnicht mehr, da ich nur noch mit der Spinne am Rhein bin.
> @ Allrounder. Danke dir!! Ja auch das Fotografieren ist nen Tick von mir  Werde mit dem "Teil" auch bestimmt Spaß haben.
> Gruß Daniel



Wenn du mit dem traumhaften Tackle kein Spaß hast, denn weiß ich auch nicht #c

Vielen Dank für dein Zuspruch #6 Köder kommen morgen an, dann fehlt nurnoch bisschen Klemmhülsenzeug um eigene Stingervorfächer zu machen.
Hat da einer paar Tipps für mich was ich mir da holen sollte usw?
Habe jetzt nur ne 0,16er Klemmhülsenzange |rolleyes


----------



## hechtangler2911 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dakes87,
dann komm doch morgen an den Rhein, werde so ab ca. 11.30Uhr an der Einfahrt vom Deutzer Hafen sein.
Habe deine neue Rolle schon die Tage mal beim Fishermans in Köln begrabelt.


----------



## Dakes87 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Dakes87,
> dann komm doch morgen an den Rhein, werde so ab ca. 11.30Uhr an der Einfahrt vom Deutzer Hafen sein.
> Habe deine neue Rolle schon die Tage mal beim Fishermans in Köln begrabelt.



Nabend, 
Bin morgen (eigentlich schon in 3std) ganzen Tag am Fühlinger unterwegs. Ich denke auch das Severin vergessen kannst weil die ganzen Schiffe dort liegen werden wegen dem Wasserstand :g Was nun natürlich nicht gut finde das meiner Rolle auch schon in der Hand hattest 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Aurikus (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Da ist aber einer verliebt ^^



Da kann man sich auch nur verlieben!! Geiles Teil!!! 

Da der Dakes87 einer meiner engsten Angelkollegen und auch Freund ist, hatte ich natürlich schon die Ehre und ich durfte dieses Schmuckstück mal fischen!!! Wer sich da nicht verliebt....... 

Und Deine Technium wird es gut bei mir haben, mein Freund!!! ;-)


----------



## kron4401 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam ein Teil meines Weihnachtsgeschenkes von mir an mich per Post (Daiwa Ballistic 3000SH), dazu kommt die Tage dann noch eine neue Spinnrute und die fehlende Menge Schnur


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Daiwa Ballistic 3000SH)



Auch kein schlechtes Teil!
Hat die schon dieses Magnet Oil System?
Und was für ne Spinne gibs dazu?

Jürgen


----------



## kron4401 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sie hat den OIL Seal Mechanismus wo ein in ölgetränkter lappen das eindringen von schmutz verhindern soll. das magnet ding hat sie leider nicht stört aber nicht wirklich. kurbelt sich für die hohe übersetzung echt super 

wird eine yasei aspius (die weiße)


----------



## sundangler (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, meine Lieferung kam heute aus den USA an. Bestellt hatte ich am 12.12.! Also relativ fix. Ich kann euch den Ebay Verkäufer auf ebay.com nur empfehlen. Er hat mir zu meiner Bestellung 2 Packungen Köder kostenlos dazu gelegt. Eine von Gambler und eine von Roboworm.


----------



## Promachos (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Dakes87

Ein #6 für diese tolle Kombo - genau mein Geschmack! Ich habe auf der "alten" Rocke eine Daiwa Bradia, das sieht von der Optik her ähnlich aus. Und dazu die "knallige" Schur (Power Pro?): top!

Auf welcher Rocke fischst du denn die 4000er Vanquish?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## goldforelle5555 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da ist das ding. :m :m

Meine neue Uli Beyer Baitjigger H 2,70m und 20-75 WG.


----------



## Dakes87 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Promachos schrieb:


> @ Dakes87
> 
> Ein #6 für diese tolle Kombo - genau mein Geschmack! Ich habe auf der "alten" Rocke eine Daiwa Bradia, das sieht von der Optik her ähnlich aus. Und dazu die "knallige" Schur (Power Pro?): top!
> 
> ...



Erst einmal vielen Dank!
Ich finde auch die Kombo passt optisch und technisch sehr gut zusammen. Die Vanquish ist an einer 270er "alten" Rocke, welche auch nen liebling von mir ist#6 Die Daiwa Bradia kenne ich persönlich nun nicht.
Als Schnur habe ich eine 0,12er Climax Touch 8Braid, wo ich noch nicht genau weiß
ob sie drauf bleibt. Muss noch ein wenig getestet werden, sonst kommt ne Stroft drauf. 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Promachos (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Dakes87 schrieb:


> Die Daiwa Bradia kenne ich persönlich nun nicht.



Hallo Dakes,

hier mal ein Photo von meiner Kombo. Den störenden Fisch musst du dir wegdenken:m...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Promachos (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hat mit dem Photo nicht geklappt.
2. Versuch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3737285&postcount=6493

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Amero (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#h

@sundangler, wie hoch waren denn die versandkosten, 
aus den staaten, lag es alles noch in der freimenge des zolls usw. !?!​


----------



## michi12 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sundangler schrieb:


> So, meine Lieferung kam heute aus den USA an. Bestellt hatte ich am 12.12.! Also relativ fix. Ich kann euch den Ebay Verkäufer auf ebay.com nur empfehlen. Er hat mir zu meiner Bestellung 2 Packungen Köder kostenlos dazu gelegt. Eine von Gambler und eine von Roboworm.


 
Hi,

schöne Sachen, kannst du mir die Adresse bez. Homepage mitteilen, ich würde da auch mal gerne bestellen! Besten dank im vor raus.


----------



## Margarelon (1. Januar 2013)

michi12 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schöne Sachen, kannst du mir die Adresse bez. Homepage mitteilen, ich würde da auch mal gerne bestellen! Besten dank im vor raus.



Er hat den Link doch in seinem Beitrag hinterlegt!


----------



## michi12 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jau, gestern war Sylvester habe wohl noch was auf den Augen :g


----------



## AnglerPSF (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute ist meine neue Shimano Vanquish 3000 angekommen. 

http://*ih.us/a/img202/1298/img0018bj.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Denke sie wird gut zur Yasei Aspius passen.
http://*ih.us/a/img854/4527/img0023xv.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Dauert nur leider bis ich sie so richtig testen kann, wir haben schon Schonzeit... :c


----------



## sundangler (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das wäre mir ne Rolle nicht Wert. Viel Spass damit wünsche ich dir


----------



## Dakes87 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi AnglerPSF,
Sehr gute Wahl!!! Ist einfach ne klasse Rolle, die mich nach kurzer Zeit schon begeistert hat! Ich denke damit kann man echt nichts verkehrt machen. Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem Sahnestück!!

hier mal meine 4000er Vanquish 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3785704&postcount=6661
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3785075&postcount=6655

PS: Da wird bestimmt manch einer etwas Neidisch werden |rolleyes

Gruß Daniel


----------



## AnglerPSF (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Dakes87,
danke dir. Das hört sich doch gut an, macht auch bereits einen super Eindruck! 

Gruß AnglerPSF


----------



## olaft64 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Dakes87 schrieb:


> PS: Da wird bestimmt manch einer etwas Neidisch werden |rolleyes


 
Schön, wenn man weiß, warum man das Geld in die Hand nimmt :vik: , oder kann man damit auch besonders toll fischen?

Breit grinsender Gruß von einem, der sich eine Rarenium gegönnt hat und das als Maximum (eigentlich schon Wahnsinn) für eine Rolle ansieht...
Olaf


----------



## Breamhunter (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Dakes87 schrieb:


> PS: Da wird bestimmt manch einer etwas Neidisch werden |rolleyes



Naja, viel besser als meine Stella wird das Dingens ja nun auch nicht sein |rolleyes

Oder hat hier jemand entscheidende Argumente für die Vanquisch oder gegen die Stella ?
Jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit Leichtbau oder Gewicht. (Das ist gar nicht so meins)
Letztens stand ich vor der Entscheidung einer Rolle für meine ML-Spinne und habe mich gegen Rarenium, Stradic CI4 usw. und für eine ( ich denke mal stabilere) Stradic FJ entschieden.  (Die hat übrigens auch dieses X-Ship System )


----------



## Dakes87 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:vik: Ihr seit die Besten!!

War natürlich auch völliger Ernst!! 
Habe das eher wegen einem Beitrag geschrieben der wenig bis keinen Sinn hatte.. Aber das sowas kommt war mir eigentlich klar. 
Wer was mit seinem Geld macht sollte jedem selber überlassen sein denke ich,oder? Und wenn ich meine das ich nun "besonders toll" damit Fischen kann dann lass mich doch in dem Glauben. Freue dich doch für deinen Sportskammeraden.
Habe ich gesagt das die Vanquish besser ist als ne andere Rolle? Mir ist egal was von mir aus Hanswurst an seiner Rute hat. Ich muss mit meinem Tackle klar kommen nicht andere.
Ne Stella hatte ich auch an der Rute. Nur gefällt sie mir Optisch leider nicht an einer Rocke. Ja darauf achte ich auch..
So und nun regt euch von mir aus weiter über jede kleinigkeit auf #h 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## olaft64 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ach möööönsch, das PS war so schön, das musste kommentiert werden. Nicht böse gemeint :q... 

Ich fische meine Rarenium auch lieber als meine Penn Sargus- auch wenn wir da von anderen Dimensionen schreiben....

Gruß Olaf


----------



## michi12 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Dakes87 schrieb:


> :vik: Ihr seit die Besten!!
> 
> War natürlich auch völliger Ernst!!
> Habe das eher wegen einem Beitrag geschrieben der wenig bis keinen Sinn hatte.. Aber das sowas kommt war mir eigentlich klar.
> ...




Hi Daniel,

recht hast Du ... lass die anderen ...

#r


----------



## Hoscheck (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute,

Heut kam ein vorzeitiges Geburtstaggeschenk.

*Shimano Cardiff 301 A*

Und das gute Vesperbesteck von Böker hab ich am Wochenende günstig in Hamburg bei einer Geschäftsaufgabe erstanden.

Gruss Hoscheck


----------



## Topic (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

moien leute,einige von euch the haben ja mein thema**einen traum erfüllen** verfolgt.wo ich die angelrolle für meine bedürfnisse suchte.
erstmal möchte ich mich bei allen bedanken die mir gut zugeredet und mich beraten haben.ganz besondern dank gilt dem anglerboard user uli69,von dem ich diesen rolle erhalten habe....
herzlichen dank für den netten kontakt und die reibungslose abwicklung...kann ich als verkäufer nur empfehlen.

aber jetz zum wichtigsten der ganzen geschichte....

meine stella 4000sfe:l:l
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255394

was soll ich sagen....bislang habe ich rollen gefischt bis 150 euro.....aber diese rolle ist mit nichts zu vergleichen....
wie shimano so schön beschreibt der stern am rollen himmel...
beim auspacken dieser rolle war ich fast so aufgeregt wie vor dem ersten mal,dieses unerwartete, diese vorfreude ist kaum in worte zu fassen.....als ich sie dann in die hand nahm und das erste mal drehte war ich gleich verliebt....dieser lauf,das design, welches mir vorher,ich will nich sagen nicht zu sagte,aber ich war nicht so angetan.alle zweifel waren verflogen ob es sich nun wirklich lohnt 400 euro für eine rolle in die hand zu nehmen...und ja es lohnt sich:vik:...einfach ein traum den ich mir erfüllt habe.....

ich bin gespannt wann ich zum fischen komm um die rolle einzuweihen.

mfg sagt ein neuer stella besitzer


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Naja, viel besser als meine Stella wird das Dingens ja nun auch nicht sein |rolleyes
> 
> Oder hat hier jemand entscheidende Argumente für die Vanquisch oder gegen die Stella ?
> Jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit Leichtbau oder Gewicht. (Das ist gar nicht so meins)
> Letztens stand ich vor der Entscheidung einer Rolle für meine ML-Spinne und habe mich gegen Rarenium, Stradic CI4 usw. und für eine ( ich denke mal stabilere) Stradic FJ entschieden. (Die hat übrigens auch dieses X-Ship System )


 

Hey, 

Ich Fische die Stella 3000FE und Vanquish 4000. Die Vanquish ist eine Super Rolle, aber sie kommt NICHT an die Stella ran vom Laufund von der Power her, die Bremse ist auch nicht ganz so gut wie die von der Stella.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## jkc (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Malzeit, 

heute noch ein etwas verschlepptes Weihnachtsgeschenk bekommen.:m

Grüße JK




Abu Predator 5601 4 von Die Zensur auf Flickr




Abu Predator 5601 1 von Die Zensur auf Flickr




Abu Predator 5601 3 von Die Zensur auf Flickr




Abu Predator 5601 2 von Die Zensur auf Flickr


----------



## pike-81 (8. Januar 2013)

Moinsen!
Schönes Ding. 
Der Hecht an der Seite gefällt mir.
Was hast Du damit vor und auf was wirst Du sie schrauben?
Petri


----------



## jkc (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, so konkret weiß ich das noch nicht, wird zeitweise auf der 200g Baitjigger Swimbait zum einsatz kommen, wenn ich die mit etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit fischen möchte (im Austausch mit der Revo Toro Winch), ansonsten wird es meine "Springerin" die mal hier mal da zum einsatz kommt. Vielleicht verdrängt sie aber auch die Toro HS von der Piketime Bigbait. 

Grüße JK


----------



## hechtangler2911 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich, habe echt noch Glück gehabt, und noch 2 Rarenium 1000FA ergattern können, sind im Moment leider nicht lieferbar, und dann auch noch für recht kleine Mark,ähh Euro.Kommen auf die Vertikalruten.


----------



## jkc (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, grade eine Rutsche Supersandras von der Post abgeohlt.:m




Delande Super Sandra von Die Zensur auf Flickr

Grüße JK


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Endlich, habe echt noch Glück gehabt, und noch 2 Rarenium 1000FA ergattern können, sind im Moment leider nicht lieferbar, und dann auch noch für recht kleine Mark,ähh Euro.Kommen auf die Vertikalruten.



Ich habe sie auch. Viel Spaß. Auf welche Ruten kommen die denn konkret?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die eine auf meine Godfather, und die andere auf die neue Sportex absolut Vertikal.


----------



## jkc (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, 

habe jetzt alle in USA bestellten Bucktails beisammen.



Bucktails von Die Zensur auf Flickr
 Von Links: Drei mal Tackle Industries Double8, zwei Esox Edge Hawghooker, ein Lucky Seven vom selben Hersteller und zum Größenvergleich ein Tackle Industries Double10 und Rozemeijer Double Trouble.

Grüße JK


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr nice! Probier die mal nachts  *neben* Krautfeldern.

Mit welcher Rute fischt du die?


----------



## jkc (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, bisher die großen an der Baitjigger Swimbait, Führung geht jedenfalls, Anschlagen musste ich leider noch nicht...

Die Double 8# sind ja nix besonderes, die werden rumgereicht...

Grüße JK


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Juni/August unter genannten Umständen wirds vermutlich gehn. Über den Krautfeldern wird zu der Zeit keine Aktivität sein.


----------



## jkc (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Naja, zu der Zeit gibt es bei uns so gut wie kein "neben den Krautfeldern".:q Man fährt dann schon ganz gut, wenn man dahin wirft, wo der Köder überhaupt ins Wasser taucht...

Grüße JK


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oha, das ist natürlich suboptimal....
Wundert mich allerdings wo die dann sind,  denn in der Nacht herrscht im Kraut Sauerstoffmangel, da ja die Sauerstoffproduktion der Pflanzen aussetzt.


----------



## kohlie0611 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@JKC, schöne Spinner, sind dieEsox  Edge Hawghooker nicht mit Doppelblatt?


----------



## spin-paule (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@jkc: geile Bucktails!

Ich habe kürzlich eine längst überfällige Investition getätigt:
http://img266.*ih.us/img266/4738/schnurabwickler2.jpg

Ein Schnurabwickler, bei dem sich meine Freundin nicht die Flossen verbrennt. Der Zugwiderstand kann individuell eingestellt werden - funzt prima!

Gruß
Paul


----------



## jkc (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> @JKC, schöne Spinner, sind dieEsox  Edge Hawghooker nicht mit Doppelblatt?



... Doch, doch, alle abgebildeten Köder sind "Boulger" (sprich Spinner mit zwei gleichgroßen, in einer Ebene laufenden Blättern); das zweite Blatt steckt nur oben im Schlitz...

Grüße JK


----------



## Säp (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Teddy.exe (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Säp schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



Mehr Infooooooooooo´s :c


----------



## Säp (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Cardiff 51 SDC mit Evergreen Quadtwister, die kleinen runden Shimanos liegen mir einfach mehr wie die Daiwas...


----------



## Thairo (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir auch ein paar neue sachen fürs Aal/Quappen Angeln gegönnt.

2x




und

2x




dazu noch





sowie





und diverse Kleineteile Banksticks etc. pp.


----------



## Teddy.exe (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Säp schrieb:


> Cardiff 51 SDC mit Evergreen Quadtwister, die kleinen runden Shimanos liegen mir einfach mehr wie die Daiwas...



Sieht auch echt heiß aus#a


----------



## raubfisch-ole (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neue Vertikal Combo. Fox Rage Ultron Vertical Jigging Cast Specialist 14-40gr, 195cm. Shimano Chronarch 51E. 










Gruß Ole


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



raubfisch-ole schrieb:


> Neue Vertikal Combo. Fox Rage Ultron Vertical Jigging Cast Specialist 14-40gr, 195cm. Shimano Chronarch 51E.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schicke Combo!
Gruß


----------



## hechtangler2911 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja genau, sehr geile Combo.
Sag mal was zur Rute, gefiel mir auch schon auf den Fotos im Shop.


----------



## Team Pöhl (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab noch ne piketime 2 limited edition, die ich abgeben würde... wer interesse hat kann sich gerne melden.
Gruß


----------



## ede123 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die Barsche werden sich freuen !


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ede123 schrieb:


> die Barsche werden sich freuen !



Oder auch nicht :m

Hab heute Geburtstagsgeschenke nachbekommen: Neoprenwathose von Suxxes, einen Rapala x-rap xtreme action slashbait XR10 in BaFo optik und einen Spro Powercatcher Plus RT-Snake 95 (3geteilt) in Wild Perch:vik::vik:

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit den ködern??

Suche zusätzlich noch ein paar günstige (-10€) aber gute minnows bzw. andere Twitchbaits und nen paar gute Cranks. Cranks so um die 10-20 gr. Sage schonmal danke für die Tips  und euch allen noch viel petri!!


----------



## Sammler (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mir mal was schönes zum Forellenfischen gönnen.
Nach dem auspacken war es schnell mit der Freude vorbei.
Der Verkäufer (Händler/Hersteller) behauptete jede Rute würde vor dem verpacken von zwei Mitarbeitern kontrolliert. Aber seht selbst.


----------



## Angler 212 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Sammler

#d


----------



## The_Pitbull (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Sammler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte mir mal was schönes zum Forellenfischen gönnen.
> Nach dem auspacken war es schnell mit der Freude vorbei.
> Der Verkäufer (Händler/Hersteller) behauptete jede Rute würde vor dem verpacken von zwei Mitarbeitern kontrolliert. Aber seht selbst.



Was hast den für den Bambusstock bezahlt?|kopfkrat


----------



## hechtangler2911 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir zwei saugeile Baitrunnerrollen zum Hecht und Zander Angeln geholt, zu jeder Rolle gehören sogar zwei verschiedene Kurbeln mit verschiedenen Knobs.


----------



## Angler 212 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

für die barsche und forellen:


----------



## Sammler (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Was hast den für den Bambusstock bezahlt?|kopfkrat



Hab den Händler sofort nach erhalt angerufen, war auch bereit die Rute zurück zu nehmen. Wollte auch das Geld zurück geben, aber ohne das Porto da die Rute ja in Ordnung sei. Letztlich hab ich mein Geld zurück erhalten, nur das Rückporto hab ich bezahlt. Damit kann ich leben. Hab das Foto nur mal eingestellt um eure Meinung zu Hören, man sieht doch ganz deutlich das die Rute in zwei Richtungen krumm ist. In echt sah das noch schlimmer aus, auf den Fotos sieht man das gar nicht so deutlich. Ich hab mein Geld wieder und vorerst von gepliessten Ruten die Nase voll.
Jetzt wieder auf der suche nach einer schönen Forellenrute.

Grüsse Sammler


----------



## Ercaneki (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir zwei saugeile Baitrunnerrollen zum Hecht und Zander Angeln geholt, zu jeder Rolle gehören sogar zwei verschiedene Kurbeln mit verschiedenen Knobs.



Beglückwünsche dich!!! Wirst noch mehr begeistert sein wenn du sie im einsatz hast- wirklich geile teile- habe die serie 4-,6- und 8000 je zweimal.
Und am wasser werden sie dich beneiden :vik:


----------



## The_Pitbull (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Sammler schrieb:


> Hab den Händler sofort nach erhalt angerufen, war auch bereit die Rute zurück zu nehmen. Wollte auch das Geld zurück geben, aber ohne das Porto da die Rute ja in Ordnung sei. Letztlich hab ich mein Geld zurück erhalten, nur das Rückporto hab ich bezahlt. Damit kann ich leben. Hab das Foto nur mal eingestellt um eure Meinung zu Hören, man sieht doch ganz deutlich das die Rute in zwei Richtungen krumm ist. In echt sah das noch schlimmer aus, auf den Fotos sieht man das gar nicht so deutlich. Ich hab mein Geld wieder und vorerst von gepliessten Ruten die Nase voll.
> Jetzt wieder auf der suche nach einer schönen Forellenrute.
> 
> Grüsse Sammler



Hi unglaublich also was für ne Rute suchst du den genau?Und was darf sie kosten?LG Pitti


----------



## chris1816 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, die Boddensaison kann wieder starten :vik:





Team Daiwa Softlure 270 50-120g 

+

Daiwa Q Infinity Zaion 3000


----------



## hechtangler2911 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr geile Combo,
aber sag mal, warum hat denn die Zaion so einen kleinen Knob??


----------



## Ercaneki (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir zwei saugeile Baitrunnerrollen zum Hecht und Zander Angeln geholt, zu jeder Rolle gehören sogar zwei verschiedene Kurbeln mit verschiedenen Knobs.
> 
> 
> hy,
> ...


----------



## hechtangler2911 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei A&M Angesport.
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...uheit-2011-Raritaet-Hammerpreis_p11856_x2.htm


----------



## Ercaneki (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Bei A&M Angesport.
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...uheit-2011-Raritaet-Hammerpreis_p11856_x2.htm




super vielen dank!

mal schauen ob ich die auch einzeln erhalte.
lg, ercan


----------



## chris1816 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Hecht911

Die Daiwa Zaion hat einen RCS Handle Knob. Den hab ich dazu bekommen.:q


----------



## Sammler (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hi unglaublich also was für ne Rute suchst du den genau?Und was darf sie kosten?LG Pitti



Ich suche eine Rute zum Forellenangeln, ca. 210cm lang, Köder Spinner größe 2-3, kleine Blinker, Wobbler zb. Chubby, Cherry,  Gummi`s 3-7cm. Ich hatte die Shimano Yasei Aori mal in der Hand, der Blank hat mir gut gefallen, der Rutengriff umso weniger. Würde evtl. auch eine Rute aufbauen wenn ich den passenden Blank finde.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sammler, vielleicht ist ja hier eine für dich dabei.
Habe mir gestern zwei neue Ruten gekauft, auf deren ersten Einsatz ich
schon sehr gespannt bin.
Hier bei handelt es sich um zwei Brave Ruten, die eine ist eine Statio-Version, mit einer Länge von 2,10m und 5-25gr., sehr feinfühlig und ausgestattet mit
Fuji Ringen und Rollenhalter, eine Super Verarbeitung.
Die andere ist eine BC-Version in 1,83m und 3-15gr., mit einem schön straffen Blank der sehr feinfühlig ist, aber trotzdem über ne menge Power
verfügt.


----------



## Ercaneki (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute ne stella 2500F erhalten#6 gebraucht aber in tadellosen zustand.
Glück gehabt da ich nichts über diese serie weiß!?


----------



## Sammler (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Sammler, vielleicht ist ja hier eine für dich dabei.
> Habe mir gestern zwei neue Ruten gekauft, auf deren ersten Einsatz ich
> schon sehr gespannt bin.
> Hier bei handelt es sich um zwei Brave Ruten, die eine ist eine Statio-Version, mit einer Länge von 2,10m und 5-25gr., sehr feinfühlig und ausgestattet mit
> ...



Hallo Hechtangler,

was sind das für Modelle? Sehen aus wie Shimano Yasei.
Ich möchte zum angeln auf Forelle, eine Rute mit Stationärrolle.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nein sind keine Shimano Yasei Ruiten, steht doch im Text das es Brave Ruten sind.
Hier schau mal rein.

http://www.shop.der-norden-angelt.de/Ruten:::15.html

http://www.shop.der-norden-angelt.d...ute-Brave-Laenge-210-cm-WG-6-25-gr-::522.html


----------



## Astarod (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Inner Bucht für 68 Euronen:vik:,ist eben gekommen!


----------



## jkc (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, der Preis ist ja (schon pervers) Geil! #6

Viel Spaß mit dem Ding!

Ich selber habe leider keinen Platz für ne weitere Atlantis sonst würde ich auch bedenkenlos zuschlagen.


Grüße JK


----------



## Kunde (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab ich zwar schon ein, zwei wochen aber ich wolllte euch meinen neuen gelben zauberstab auch mal vorstellen...
|supergri


----------



## TioZ (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Prima Stecken.. ists die m oder die mh?

Ich hab die 210 m schon 2 Jahre im Einsatz das Ding fetzt.
Die mh hab ich mir kurz vor Weihnachten geholt, aber noch nicht gefischt.

Die 240 mh steht noch aufm Zettel, die m neben der 250 xh schon im Rutenständer.

Ich kann die Element Rider Serie ohne Einschränkungen empfehlen, gerade für Salz- und Brackwasser prima weil nix Rost ansetzt.

Was für ne Rolle haste drangeschraubt?

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Kunde (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> Prima Stecken.. ists die m oder die mh?
> 
> Ich hab die 210 m schon 2 Jahre im Einsatz das Ding fetzt.
> Die mh hab ich mir kurz vor Weihnachten geholt, aber noch nicht gefischt.
> ...




meine ist ne 210ml glaube 3-14g angegebenes wurfgewicht. ne passende rolle hab ich noch nicht so richtig gefunden, soll ja auch optisch was hermachen und das ist bei nem gelben blank nicht so einfach 
was für rollen hast du an deinen?


----------



## TioZ (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

An der 210 m und der 240 m ne 2500er Shimano Aspire und an der xh ne 4000er Aspire.. optisch gehts so, is mir aber auch relativ egal, aber technisch sind die Rollen einfach prima.

Bin aber auch noch auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen Rolle für die mh.. an die Aspire kommt man ja im Guten nicht mehr ran.. sonst müsste ich nicht lange überlegen.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## shR!mp (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@jkc: wie findest du denn deine Atlantis so und was machst du damit? 
Mit welcher Shimano Rolle könnte man sie vom Lauf her vergleichen? eher Stradic oder Twinpower?  oder ganz anders?
Ich brauche mal nen Erstatz für meine ausgeleierte Shimano Technium und spiele mit dem Gedanken an die Atlantis, da ich mit der Slammer und Sargus auch sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## jkc (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, ich verwende die 7000er seit gut einem Jahr zum Spinnfischen auf Waller. Der Gesamteindruck ist sehr wertig, deutlich besser als bei meinen zwei Stradics (sind aber alte; aus der 1. und 2. Serie falls ich mich nicht vertue). 
Nach den Stradics war ich bei Spinnrollen von Shimano geheilt, von daher kenne ich die Twinpower nicht. 
Hatte aber ein mal ein Problem mit der Atlantis; die Verschraubung des Rotors löste sich, da das Sicherungsplättchen zu dünn war, Bzw. die Schraubmutter unüblicher Weise auch an den Kannten der Unterseite gefast ist - habe ich aber selbst innerhalb weniger Minuten lösen können und kann mir nicht vorstellen, das das repräsentativ für die gesamte Produktion ist - habe noch von keinem anderen Nutzer sowas gehört.
Etwas nachteilig sehe ich inzwischen das "Wartungssystem" da ist mir eine Slammer die ich im dunkeln zerlegen und wieder zusammenbauen kann deutlich lieber...

Grüße JK


----------



## shR!mp (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke das klingt doch echt gut.
Vorallem bei dem Preis für den sie zur Zeit gehandelt wird.
Das Wartungssystem scheint mir auch etwas sinnlos...naja |kopfkrat


----------



## Kunde (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TioZ schrieb:


> An der 210 m und der 240 m ne 2500er Shimano Aspire und an der xh ne 4000er Aspire.. optisch gehts so, is mir aber auch relativ egal, aber technisch sind die Rollen einfach prima.
> 
> Bin aber auch noch auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen Rolle für die mh.. an die Aspire kommt man ja im Guten nicht mehr ran.. sonst müsste ich nicht lange überlegen.
> 
> ...



Ja da stimm ich dir zu, technisch sind die aspires echt in ordnung!
bei einem händler in meiner gegend gibt es noch die "alte twinpower" (nicht ci4), vielleicht schraub ich von denen mal eine ran und guck denn wie es aussieht...
aber erstmal ist nun urlaub angesagt, in 5 stunden geht der flieger  

bis in zwei wochen #h

gruß kunde


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Leute. Ich hab mir gestern in den Staaten den Clacking Crayfish von Larry Dahlberg bestellt . Eigentlich nur weil er mir so gut gefiel. Nun meine frage kann mir jemand sagen ob das ding eher was für die Vitrine ist oder ob das Teil auch tatsächlich was fängt. Einen Östereicher habe ich abspüren können der für die Teile 37 euro plus versand haben wollte. In den Staaten habe ich dafür mit versand 15,99 Dollar bezahlt also nichtmal 14 Euro.


----------



## jkc (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, ich habe auch einen von den Krebsen hier; denke schon das man damit auch fangen kann. Bleibt für mich aber trotzdem eher ein Spaßköder als ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz für die Kitennachbarn...

Grüße JK


----------



## dorschangler12345 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

meine neue spinnkombo


----------



## sam1000-0 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi!
Wie fühlt sich die Rute an? 
Ist Sie gut ausgewogen?
Berichte bitte wie sich die Rute verhält wenn du damit angelst.
Danke schon mal in vorraus!


----------



## sebastian1283 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

was ist das denn für ne rolle?

danke, sebastian


----------



## ashtray (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sooooo ich hab zwar kein Bild, hab aber gerade ne Shimano Technium 5000 CFC für lockere 88€ ergattert. Nagelneu vom Händler.

Wuhu


----------



## Don-Machmut (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ashtray schrieb:


> Sooooo ich hab zwar kein Bild, hab aber gerade ne Shimano Technium 5000 CFC für lockere 88€ ergattert. Nagelneu vom Händler.
> 
> Wuhu



ich hab meine schon vor einem jahr bei ebay für 82 euro geschossen #6:vik: auch nagelneu


----------



## hechtangler2911 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir mal zwei neue Ruten gegönnt.
Die erste ist eine Crony Stream 1,98m und 3-5gr., werde sie zum leichten Barsch und Renken/Maränen Angeln benutzen, und die andere
eine Shimano Antares CX 300 XH 3,00m und 50-100gr.


----------



## Topic (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

moinsen,

bei mir gabs in der letzten zeit
ne rarenium 4000
ne speedmaster ax mh 3,00 10-40 gr

und ein paar mefo köder der firma hansen  sowie ein paar kleinteile (wirbel/Drillinge) und nen Fischgalgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir heute hiervon eine gekauft.

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...51,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

Hab die 4,2m Version genommen. Erster Eindruck: richtig geil!
Schwarzer Blank, unauffälliger Korkgriff und sauber verarbeitet. Da freu ich mich richtig drauf, damit ne Forelle zu drillen. Werde mir morgen noch eine zweite ordern, obwohl ich schon mehr als genug habe von dem Rutentyp habe. Der parabolische Blank mach Lust aufs Angeln.

Hab auch 2 Stradic GTM bestellt, die da ran sollen.

Hoffentlich tauts bald!


----------



## daci7 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sebastian1283 schrieb:


> was ist das denn für ne rolle?
> 
> danke, sebastian



Wenn ich mich nicht verguckt hab, ist das ne Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme.
Blöder Name - gute Rolle


----------



## RedHead (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

neues Jahr, neue Köder (und dann noch krankgeschrieben)

furchtbare Zeit...


----------



## Slickerthanu (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@redhead ... die Grundelgummies sehen fängig aus, welcher Hersteller ist das wenn ich fragen darf?

VG


----------



## RedHead (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Slickerthanu schrieb:


> @redhead ... die Grundelgummies sehen fängig aus, welcher Hersteller ist das wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> VG



die sind von Moby (Think-Big) #h


----------



## h3nn3 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So bei mir gabs auch mal wieder ein neues Stück Feinmechanik!

Shimano Sustain 4000 FG, EU-Modell.

Bin wirklich überaus begeistert von der Rolle, hatte nicht erwartet, dass sie so geil läuft! Einiges besser als die TP FC, und ein minimaler Unterschied zur Stella SFE!
Super erster Eindruck auf jeden Fall.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Alles richtig gemacht mit der Sustain.
Ich habe bei meiner nur den Knob gewechselt,
mag die runden Knob´s nicht.


----------



## h3nn3 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Werds erstmal mit dem versuchen, finde den sogar ziemlich cool eigentlich. Mal sehen wie so beim Fischen aussieht. Aber denke, ich lass den dran!
Wenns stört wechsel ich auch


----------



## gXrbx (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir für Waller die Daiwa Exceler Catfish als 3,00m Version zugelegt: http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

Das ganze zusammen mit einer _Grauvell Kona Molokai 12000_
http://www.the-tackle-store.de/store/product_info.php/products_id/7797

Ich muss dazu aber eins sagen...
Die Rute ist mit 600g WG angegeben. Ich habe mal wirklich 600g dran gehängt und nixda. Das Teil ist steif wie ein Stock. Werde damit sicher in meiner Gegend mehr Waller verlieren als mit einer weicheren Rute. Das Teil ist eher was für Spanien oder den Amazonas - Fehlkauf.

Die Rolle ist nicht schlecht für das Geld - auch mal was für Norwegen & Co.


----------



## HerrHamster (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RedHead schrieb:


> die sind von Moby (Think-Big) #h



Hast du mal einen link??


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Einiges besser als die TP FC, und ein minimaler Unterschied zur Stella SFE!
> Super erster Eindruck auf jeden Fall.



Naaaaaja, technisch sind es zwei völlig verschiedene Rollen. :q

Gefällt mir aber mehr als gut die Rolle, würde ich mir nicht demnächst eine Spin System aufbauen, hätte ich mir auch eine 4000er geholt :k


----------



## Dakes87 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Zusammen,
Habe mir auch noch für das etwas leichtere Gufiren ne neue Kombo zusammen gestellt.
Alte Abu Rocksweeper 801 mit Shimano Stella 3000FE und Stroft GTP R2.
Heute auch schon gefischt und für sehr gut befunden!!! Auch nen 42er Barsch als Einstig damit gefangen 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## h3nn3 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Naaaaaja, technisch sind es zwei völlig verschiedene Rollen. :q
> 
> Gefällt mir aber mehr als gut die Rolle, würde ich mir nicht demnächst eine Spin System aufbauen, hätte ich mir auch eine 4000er geholt :k



Natürlich sind es technisch zwei verschiedene Welten, ist mir bewusst. Gefühlt ist der Unterschied jedoch wirklich nur sehr gering. Das wollte ich damit sagen, wo ich doch diese Vergleichsmöglichkeit habe. Ich wollte damit einfach die extreme Laufruhe der sustain betonen, hatte ich nicht erwartet...


----------



## grazy04 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen link??




KLICK

ich glaube aber die Grundel gibbet nur als limitierte Auflage im Handel (hab da was im Hinterkopf von meinem Dealer)


----------



## nekrobiose88 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir heute ne Shimano Sustain 4000 gekauft und freu mich auf den ersten Einsatz, 
bin gespannt ob sie das Geld wert ist


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War heute auch einkaufen. Neben den Sachen die auf den Bildern zu sehen sind, gabs noch 30 Jigs und diverse andere Kleinteile.

Pasten Vorrat musste mal aufgefrischt werden. #c

Und 8-10 oz Kling On's kann man auch nicht zuviel haben. #c

#h


----------



## Franky D (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> War heute auch einkaufen. Neben den Sachen die auf den Bildern zu sehen sind, gabs noch 30 Jigs und diverse andere Kleinteile.
> 
> Pasten Vorrat musste mal aufgefrischt werden. #c
> 
> ...


 
nettes dekor bei denm rainbow snaxx  für was verwendest du diese?


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,

Ich angel damit in Gewässern mit Regenbogenbesatz auf Hecht. Bin nur sehr gelegentlich am Hechtangeln und hab mit den Regenbogen Gufis noch nie geangelt, nen Kollege fängt damit aber in solchen Gewässern sehr gut.

Und wenn die Hechte mal nicht wollen, dann kann man auf die 13cm Regenbogner auch nen größeren Regenbogner fangen. #q
Ich wollte es nicht glauben, hat mein Kollege aber letztens geschafft, ca. 700g Forelle auf 13cm Gufi. |bigeyes


----------



## Kunde (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

und was für ne rolle gabs? exceler-x?


----------



## AWebber (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs heute ne neue Rolle für meine kleine Calyber - Penn Sargus 2000. Die wartet jetzt auf den 1. Mai


----------



## ulfisch (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach wochenlanger Planung, e-mails, Stornierungen und heute 3 Stunden Zoll
frisch aus Japan:






















Die Native custom dient nur dem Größenvergleich


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kunde schrieb:


> und was für ne rolle gabs? exceler-x?



Jupp, nehm ich zum Ansitzangeln auf Forelle und gelegentlich für kleinere Störe/Karpfen/Karauschen.

@ Ulfisch, schöne Sachen!
Haben ja nun ganz schön oft drüber geschrieben und freu mich, da nun die Bilder zu sehen!

Sag mal was zum Lauf und ersten Eindruck. Wie sind die Geräusche beim Kurbeln, merkt man Unebenheiten? Fühlt sich das Getriebe nach Power oder Leichtlauf (oder beides?) an?

Irgendwann werd ich mit der 3012er Exist auch nachziehen. #t

Daiwa ist vom Design in völlig neue Bereiche gegangen. Der Airrotor und die große Spule mit dem freien Bereich unten sehen schon echt futuristisch aus. Da bin ich mir selber Unsicher, ob ich das geil finde oder nicht. An Japan Ruten sicherlich perfekt, aber an einer UK Style Rute mit Korkgriff?

Und wenn du eine Feinwaage hast, dann wieg die Rolle mal.

Auf jedenfall viel Spass damit! #h

Edit: Hau gerne mal nen paar Bilder von den getunten Rollen dann inklusive Rute in den Highend Bereich. Dann haben wir da endlich mal wieder was aus dem obersten Regal. :l

Noch ein Edit: Wie ist der Klick Sound der Bremse?


----------



## ulfisch (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Lauf ist sehr angenehm leicht aber solide könnte man sagen
ich finde ihn besser als bei meiner Native custom und die mag ich schon sehr.
Schon eher nach Kraft aber ich habe die High-gear version



> Daiwa ist vom Design in völlig neue Bereiche gegangen. Der Airrotor und die große Spule mit dem freien Bereich unten sehen schon echt futuristisch aus. Da bin ich mir selber Unsicher, ob ich das geil finde oder nicht. An Japan Ruten sicherlich perfekt, aber an einer UK Style Rute mit Korkgriff?


 am Anfang fand ich es schlimm aber es ist in sich stimmig
und die Carbon Teile der Bassart-Kurbel die dran soll dürfte gut zu den Carboneinlagen passen.
Die Kurbel ist super leicht 19,3 Gr. inkl, Knopf
das müssten 10Gr. oder mehr weniger sein als bei der normalen.
Hab ein bisschen Schiss, dass ich sie mal abbreche.|rolleyes
Die ganze Rolle kann ich nicht wiegen meine Waage geht nur bis 100 Gr. mehr brauch ich meistens nicht|supergri

Mehr Bilder gibt es bald
bin leider rotze Krank geworden und quäl mich ein bisschen
aber der Angelwahn#c


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

LoL @ 100g Waage...|uhoh: meine geht bis 3000g. Da weisste bescheid. 

Dann mal gute Besserung. Bilder können wir auch in ein paar Tagen noch anschauen.


----------



## ulfisch (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#6
Noch 2 Sachen zur Exist.
Die alte Exist kam in einem Semihardcase in dem ein Stoffbeutel war.
Die neue kommt in einer Neoprentasche ohne Stoffbeutel.
Mir gefile das alte Hardcase besser aber im Prinzip sind beide nur bedingt geeignet für mich.

Wenn die Spule der Exist ganz oben ist(beim Kurbeln),
dann liegt die Mechanik darunter praktisch frei durch die Aussparungen an der Spule.
Müsste man sicher etwas öfters Putzen/Warten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab zum Spinnfischen meine Ruten montiert und ich hab auch keine Lust, die Kurbeln immer neu zu montieren. Ich kann die harte Tasche von den alten Exist um die zusammengesteckte Rute drum machen und die Rute so transportieren, ohne das was aneinanderschlägt.


----------



## ulfisch (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich muss leider demontiert transportieren,
da ich Kilometer weit zu laufen habe.


----------



## z0nd3c (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute noch in Lingen auf der Angelmesse gewesen und mich noch mit paar schönen Gummis ausgerüstet. Habe mir dann noch von Veit den Vortrag angehört, war echt super


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir dann auch mal den "_im-Moment-nicht-angeln-gehen-können-und-ungeduldig-wartend-auf-den-Saisonbeginn-Frust_" von der Seele gekauft... Meine neue Wallerspincombo ist eine Daiwa Megaforce Jigging in 2,70m und 100-200gr WG, eine FinNor Sportfisher 050, bespult mit einer 36er TerraLine.

Jetzt muß nur endlich das Wetter mal passen....


----------



## McAllrounder97 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich kann grade leider kein Foto hochladen. Wird aber noch kommen. Hab bei camo-tackle die 6" Shaker von Lunker City in 6 verschiedenen Farben gekauft, dazu noch salty bites Shads und passende offset-Haken und Jigköpfe.


----------



## One6Zero3 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War heute mal wieder nach langem bei meinem Tackledealern und wollte mir meine Rollenschutzkoffer abholen die er mir vor 4 Wochen bestellt hat.
Ja leider waren die Koffer noch nicht da #q
Dafür hab ich wieder voll zugeschlagen und andere Dinge gekauft #d



http://*ih.us/a/img16/172/20130225181534.jpg

Ein bisschen schweres Metall für Wels im Rhein und die Hechte im Maiurlaub in Schweden, und Nachschub an Jiggköpfe sowie eine FoxRage Large Stacker Bag + eine hohe Stack&Store Box.
Und weil ichs ausprobieren will auch gleich 6x CarolinaRig von FoxRage in 21g & 14g.
Dann noch Spro Gummis in Pink , eine für mich neue Farbe.
Sowie Rasselkugeln für Wels als Stopper für meine U-Posen.

Vergessen aufzuzählen:
Den Spundwandkescher von Exori damit ich in Germersheim auch mal die Spundwände abfischen kann ohne die Befürchtung dass ich den Fisch dann nicht landen kann #q


----------



## e!k (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



One6Zero3 schrieb:


> War heute mal wieder nach langem bei meinem Tackledealern und wollte mir meine Rollenschutzkoffer abholen die er mir vor 4 Wochen bestellt hat.
> Ja leider waren die Koffer noch nicht da #q
> Dafür hab ich wieder voll zugeschlagen und andere Dinge gekauft #d




Ich muss morgen auch wieder in den Angelladen um etwas bestelltes abzuholen. Ich befürchte bald, dass es mir da ähnlich gehen wird wie dir -.- Ist irgendwie immer das Gleiche.


----------



## One6Zero3 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



e!k schrieb:


> Ich muss morgen auch wieder in den Angelladen um etwas bestelltes abzuholen. Ich befürchte bald, dass es mir da ähnlich gehen wird wie dir -.- Ist irgendwie immer das Gleiche.




UND wie lief es bei dir nun ??


----------



## e!k (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bin mit Scheuklappen durch den Angelladen ohne etwas anderes zu kaufen. Das hab ich noch nie geschafft. Und dann hatte ich auchnoch Glück. Mein bestellter Rucksack ist genau heute angekommen. Wurde gerade geliefert als ich ankam und das obwohl die Bestellung schon fast einen Monat her ist. Da hat Illex sich mal wieder etwas Zeit gelassen. 
Das Bild gibt es morgen.


----------



## crazyracer22 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk ist ENDLICH angekommen! Zwar nicht wie ich es bestellt habe, bin aber trotzdem sehr zufrieden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ab aufs Wasser


----------



## kron4401 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir auch mal wieder was geleistet. Eine neue Spinkombo um am Neckar die Waller zu ärgern 

Uni Cat Dremfish 2 Spin

Rolle: Ryobi Cynos 8000

Schnur: DAiwa Tournament 8x Braid 35 mm chartreuse

Ein bischen KLeinkram und ein paar Blinker gab es ebenfalls, so dass ich die KOmbi morgen wohl einmal testen werde.


----------



## JasonP (3. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab die kalte Jahreszeit auch genutzt und war mal ein bisschen shoppen.
Dabei rausgekommen ist:

Dam Shadow Spin Rute in 2,45m und nem Wurfgewicht von 10-45g

dazu noch passen die:

Dam Quick Shadow 530 FS Freilaufrolle

Bin auf den ersten Einsatz schon gespannt.


----------



## Teddy.exe (3. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



JasonP schrieb:


> Ich hab die kalte Jahreszeit auch genutzt und war mal ein bisschen shoppen.
> Dabei rausgekommen ist:
> 
> Dam Shadow Spin Rute in 2,45m und nem Wurfgewicht von 10-45g
> ...




Spin Rute und Freilauf Rolle?|kopfkrat


----------



## _berliner_989_ (3. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Teddy.exe schrieb:


> Spin Rute und Freilauf Rolle?|kopfkrat



Bei den berliner Fischen musste doch eine freilaufrolle nehmen.. Weis du das nicht hahahaha


----------



## Dakes87 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Juten Abend zusammen,
Meine 902 Rocke hat ne kleine Schwester bekommen, in form einer 802 Rocke. Als Rolle ist eine 3000FE Stella drauf, welche mit einer Stroft GTP R2 bespullt ist. Das ist nun meine neue Großbarsch Rute.
Gruß Daniel


----------



## KVP (3. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das nenne ich mal eine Investition. |wavey:
Ich wünsche Dir,das die Großbarsche das honorieren!
Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## Dakes87 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich sehe es als Investition für eine lange, zufriedene und hamonische Beziehung  Und man mag es kaum glauben aber ich habe diese Kombo nun seit 2 Wochen und seit dem 5 Barsche ü 40 gefangen :m Also scheint zu funktionieren...
Gruß Daniel


----------



## zanderzone (3. März 2013)

Warum kaufst du ne Freilaufrolle für ne Spinnrute?


----------



## JasonP (3. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab sie mir eher gekauft um zukünftig mal die Karpfenangelei auszuüben.
In erster Linie benutze ich meine Spro Red Arc 10400 für's spinnen.Dafür dann auch die Rute.
Mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt


----------



## _berliner_989_ (3. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ok dann haste dich nochmal gut raus geredet... In welche Gegend von Berlin gehste denn angeln??


----------



## JasonP (3. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wohne jetzt seit knapp nem Jahr hier und muss gestehen, bis jetzt war ich in Berlin noch nicht unterwegs... (was sich dieses Jahr aber ändern wird) 2012 hab ich nur die Havel bei Brandenburg und den Rietzer See kennengelernt. Über Ostern ist dann ein Angeltrip in die nähe der Müritz gebucht und dann mal weitersehen


----------



## _berliner_989_ (3. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ok ich bin auf der unterhavel mit'm Boot unterwegs ;-) war erst einmal in Brandenburg (in Potsdam) aber ohne Erfolg


----------



## Besorger (4. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Damit sie kleine 3000FE nicht alleine ist Gabs die größere schwester dazu


----------



## ulfisch (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schick, ich kann es nicht lesen.
Welche Größe?


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Schick, ich kann es nicht lesen.
> Welche Größe?



Steht doch drauf, 5000 SW


----------



## Norge Fan (6. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Besorger schrieb:


> Damit sie kleine 3000FE nicht alleine ist Gabs die größere schwester dazu



Für einheimisch Gewässer ist die fast schon ein bissel overdressed . Ne feine Rolle ist sie aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## xsxx226 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs heute ne 5000er Stradic FJ...


----------



## Kunde (6. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so nach wochenlangem warten endlich wieder zu bekommen...

jetzt muss nur noch die schonzeit zuende gehen und denn kappelts in der kiste!!!


----------



## bobbykron (7. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

einmal gebraucht als Schnappi inne Bucht, ich konnt nicht widerstehen


----------



## Kunde (7. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

da es gestern nichts geworden ist hier nachträglich das bild...


----------



## Birnfried188 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So!!! Da will ich auch mal.
Nix tolles aber immer hin was |supergri
Rapala; Husky Jerk
10cm/10g
12cm/13g
Rapala; X-Rap
10cm/13g


Ugly Duckling
2,5cm/1g


----------



## Besorger (7. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Für einheimisch Gewässer ist die fast schon ein bissel overdressed . Ne feine Rolle ist sie aber auf jeden Fall.


 

die rolle ist auch nur zum wallerspinfischen an rhein und ruhr gedacht  falls mal der dicke bolle einsteigt


----------



## Norge Fan (8. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Besorger schrieb:


> die rolle ist auch nur zum wallerspinfischen an rhein und ruhr gedacht  falls mal der dicke bolle einsteigt



Na dann viel Erfolg dabei #6.


----------



## ulfisch (8. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Birnfried188 schrieb:


> So!!! Da will ich auch mal.
> Nix tolles aber immer hin was |supergri
> Rapala; Husky Jerk
> 10cm/10g
> ...


Viel Spass mit den huskey Jerks
haben bei mir SOFORT gefangen#6


----------



## h3nn3 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kunde schrieb:


> da es gestern nichts geworden ist hier nachträglich das bild...



Zugeschlagen, wa? 
Aber ich hab mir auch gleich nen paar mehr bestellt... Bei den Lieferproblemen die die hatten... Sind halt einfach geile Köder...


----------



## Kunde (9. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Zugeschlagen, wa?
> Aber ich hab mir auch gleich nen paar mehr bestellt... Bei den Lieferproblemen die die hatten... Sind halt einfach geile Köder...




sicher ist sicher :m
die ersten farben sind ja auch schon nicht mehr zu bekommen...

gruß kunde


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Trari trara die Post war da|supergri|supergri und hat mir mittelschwer verspätete Geburtstagsgeschenke vorbei gebracht. Es gab ne Fliegenrute, nebst Rolle und Schnur, sowie 2 Vorfächern, 24 Trockenfliegen, eine Fliegendose, nen Watkescher, Amadou, nen Vorfachglätter, ne Weste und Schnurfett.Jetzt kann die Schonzeit enden so und jetzt erstmal runter in den Hof Werfen üben.


----------



## Breamhunter (10. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe auch mal wieder was von Drüben bekommen.
Außerdem gab es noch ein bißchen Tintenfisch-Gestank !
Was die Karpfenangler und Stipper so an Gerüchen und Geschmäckern verklappen, wollte ich als Raubfischer auch mal probieren :q


----------



## dasBo87 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, hier ist meine neue Kombination:

Abu Garcia Rocksweeper Nano 902MH
Shimano Sustain 4000FG 

...und 3x Keitech Easy Shiner 5inch


----------



## Kunde (10. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



dasBo87 schrieb:


> So, hier ist meine neue Kombination:
> 
> Abu Garcia Rocksweeper Nano 902MH
> Shimano Sustain 4000FG
> ...



na endlich!!!


----------



## dasBo87 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kunde schrieb:


> na endlich!!!



Du sagst es! :z


----------



## siloaffe (10. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Selbst ich als Shimanoverweigerer muss dir meinen Neid aussprechen 

"Die Kombo rockt"


----------



## hechtangler2911 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Haha, wie geil, wird jetzt wohl zur Mode, diese Kombo.
Nur das ich eine 2500er dran habe.


----------



## MeisterJäger73 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe Heute auch mal wieder zu geschlagen,bei Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen.

Folgendes ist im Korb gelandet:
8 x 84g. Blei , 7 x 80g. Blei , 5 x 70g. Blei ,
 2 x Heringsvorfach , 
1 x VMC Wurmhaken Gr.8 , 1 x Gamakatsu Haken Gr.4 , 
1 x Gamakatsu Haken Gr.2 , 1 x Buttlöffel Neongelb/Rot 60g. , 
1 x Buttlöffel Schwarz mit Goldglitter/Rot 50g. , 
1 x Kinetic Salty 18g. , 
1 x Hansen Flash Kupfer mit Glitter 20g. ,
1 x Falkfish Spöket Kula 22g. Farbe 365 , 
1 x Falkfish Spöket Kula 22g. Farbe 376 , 
1 x Sänger Lotic Pilk 120g. (wollte meine Frau haben) :k ,
1 x Sänger Perfo Pilk 130g.

Normal wollte ich nur Bleie und Haken kaufen,aber dann sieht man das,das.... und der Korb ist voll!!!  #c


----------



## Topic (12. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei mir gabs auch mal wieder was ^^
diesmal einer sehr große investition ^^

Ich hab mir eine bezinvernichtungsmaschine gegönnt.

BMW 323 i in dunkelblau mit automatik ^^(gebraucht)

ich würde ja gern bilder machen nur is das ding komplett eingeschneit XD...

bilder folgen..ich denke morgen abend ^^


----------



## Neuangler2013 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Faulenzer Rute von Jörg Strehlow. Mal sehen was die rute bringt.


----------



## Birnfried188 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute gab es nochmal eine Kleinigkeit #6

Spro: 
IKIRU Shad 70LL 7cm/11g
         IKIRU Shad 70SL 7cm/10g
Rapala: Clackin Minnow



Und mal zum Spielen bzw. Testen

3 Hecht-Streamer


----------



## Iroc-tx (14. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

5 Lucky Craft Sammy
10 Megabass Wobbler (Beim Frühlingsfest Fishermans Partner gab`s 50% ,-)


----------



## Besorger (15. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






Damit die kleine Schwester nicht so Alleine ist


----------



## marcs (15. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

cool!


----------



## ayron (15. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal wieder was vom Raubfischspezialisten (http://www.raubfischspezialist.com) geordert:m

- Etliche von Tommi selbstgeossene Jigs
- Shads
- Mini Jerkbait
- Snaps
- Füllung Mono 0,18
- Mini Zubehörbox

Wie immer top Ware und super Beratung:m


----------



## Klaus Brühl (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

yooooooooooooo


----------



## MeisterJäger73 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Belian  |good:

Das sehe ich genau so!!! Jeder soll sich das gönnen was er für richtig hält.


----------



## Tylle (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ach,ist die Menschheit nicht schrecklich

@Besorger......Gratuliere,feines Röllchen....

Jeder in seinem Rahmen,man sollte auch gönnen können#h


----------



## xsxx226 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute,
hier mal meine neue Barschrute...
Yasei Aori 240M


----------



## ulfisch (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Stella ist schon hübsch
aber kauf der armen Dame doch neue Schuhe bzw. einen hübschen Knauf aus Holz oder Kork


Hier sind mal meine Winterkäufe:
3 LC Pointer
3 UL Bassday
5+2 schweizer Perlmutt
Gamakatsu Einzelhaken


----------



## Lorenz (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ulfisch schrieb:


> 3 LC Pointer



Schick! Allerdings ist es nur ein Pointer!
Das andere sind Slender Pointer. Leichter+schlanker.

Hier mal ne kleine Übersicht über die diversen Modelle und die Köderprofile :g
Vielleicht hilfts ja dem ein oder anderen bei der nächsten Bestellung. Man beachte z.B. den Unterschied zwischen FlashMinnow 80 und 110. Der 110 ist endgeil und ne absolute Weitwurfgranate,aber der 80iger verdammt schlank und leicht. Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, oder mal die Gewichte verglichen hätte, hät ich ihn nicht gekauft. Wobei er aber sicher sein Einsatzgebiet hat.


----------



## ulfisch (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke Lorenz aber das war mir schon klar
ich war zu faul "slender" zu schreiben#t
Ich mag den Slender sehr 
vor allem fürs Meer|supergri
Ich mache allerdings den mittleren Haken weg ist zu viel Geklimper.


Soso FM 110 sagst Du?
Den schaue ich mir mal genauer an.
Du hast recht die eher kleineren LC Minnows fliegen bei mir auch nicht so gut wie andere Japaner.
Der Daiwa Double Clutch (5Gr.) wirft den Slender Pointer in Grund und Boden mMn
er stabilisiert sich einfach besser im Flug.


----------



## Besorger (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die dame ist ein reines werkzeug und wird auch mal in der steinpackung abgelegt für einen fisch daher  dachte ich nur an das knauf ding der rarenium aber da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher .

bei der AORI kombo bräuchte ich mal ein fazit wie die rute ist


----------



## ulfisch (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Duplon Knäufe mag ich persönlich sehr
sind hübsch und liegen gut in der Hand


----------



## Besorger (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nur ich fisch die stella sw an der waller spinrute  und ich weis nicht ob die unter voll druck nicht bissel zu schwach ausfallen   . kennt jemand einen deutschen shop der sie hat?


----------



## bobbykron (17. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

das schiet wetter wird langsam teuer... 
zusätzlich gab´s noch ne diaflash ex hx


----------



## Don-Machmut (17. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ bobbykron 

schicke sammlung lunker city shaker alles in guten farben :vik:
da hätte ich mal eine frage zu den beiden Action Plastics Boddensau :m gibt es die bei euch im laden oder sind die bestellt ????


----------



## bobbykron (17. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab ich bei der domäne bestellt. an 16cm ist abernicht viel dran 

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Relax-Kopyto-Xtra-Soft-2-0-6-16-0cm-113-2er-Pack--12888.html

hätte mal den hier nehmen sollen

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Relax-Kopyto-Xtra-Soft-8-21-0cm-113-1--12846.html


----------



## Don-Machmut (17. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

danke für die info #h gut zu wissen das es sie dort auch gibt :vik:
gott sei dank hab ich noch paar reserve grins

PS. die 16 reichen


----------



## bobbykron (17. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

das werden wir im mai sehen


----------



## Kark (18. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bobbykron schrieb:


> hab ich bei der domäne bestellt. an 16cm ist abernicht viel dran
> 
> http://www.angel-domaene.de/Relax-Kopyto-Xtra-Soft-2-0-6-16-0cm-113-2er-Pack--12888.html
> 
> ...


 

Wie sind die Boddensäue von Kopyto so?
Habe bisher immer nur die "Originalen" (wenn man das so sagen kann) von Action Plastics.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## bobbykron (18. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was mir positiv aufgefallen ist, dass das grün nicht verschiert. Ansonsten nicht zu hart, aber zäh. Praktisch noch nicht getestet...


----------



## Tino34 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die funzen, habe damit meinen ersten Meterhecht gefangen. Gute Gummimischung. Der Verdaut auch viele Fehlattacken #6


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (19. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Flammneu aus dem fernen Osten


----------



## ulfisch (19. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schick
kannst Du schon was zum Lauf sagen?
Ich suche einen kleinen Oberflächenköder, der ganz monoton an der Oberfläche läuft wenn ich die Rute ruhig halte und langsam Kurbele, also nicht "walk the wauwau".


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (19. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Schick
> kannst Du schon was zum Lauf sagen?
> Ich suche einen kleinen Oberflächenköder, der ganz monoton an der Oberfläche läuft wenn ich die Rute ruhig halte und langsam Kurbele, also nicht "walk the wauwau".



Wie siehts mit nem Crankbait mit hohem Auftrieb aus, wie der Doiyo Ishi? http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...bnh=121&tbnw=201&start=25&ndsp=31&tx=55&ty=51

Der ist nur mit hoher Einholgeschwindigkeit unter die Oberfläche zu bekommen und läuft ansonsten rasselnd und wackelnd im Oberflächenfilm.


----------



## ulfisch (19. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke!|wavey:
Könnte ich mal probieren.
Ich müsste etwas ähnliches in meiner Köderbox haben.
Schlank wäre mir aber lieber, die Bugwelle sollte V-förmig und gleichmäßig sein(bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit).


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (19. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Ulfisch, nein leider noch nicht, den habe ich noch nicht gefischt, ich warte aber sehr darauf, dass es wieder losgeht


----------



## Hoscheck (20. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Und was willst du uns damit sagen?



Na wahrscheinlich das er sich diesen Plano Angelkoffer gekauft hat


----------



## Lautertaler (20. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So die Bachforellen Saison kann kommen;

Jackson STL PRO Trout lite mit shimano aernos 1000 Fa


----------



## Hardcore Hustler (20. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Plano Angelkoffer komplett gefüllt FOX, Spro, Savage Gear



:vik:

Die Session kann kommen ich 



bin bereit 










*


----------



## bobbykron (20. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Hoscheck schrieb:


> Na wahrscheinlich das er sich diesen Plano Angelkoffer gekauft hat



Laut dem link ja nicht verkauft|rolleyes
schön wieder an ebay vorbei. Mittlerweile wird ja jede zweit auktion vorzeitig beendet, aber das man dabei auf schadenersatz verklagt werden kann, weiß kaum einer #q

Wie auch immer, sorry fürs OT, musste raus |rolleyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glaub der will nur Werbung machen. Der Link zu derselben Aktion, welche nicht beendet wurde, ist nun mehfach aufgetaucht...


----------



## siloaffe (20. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Unsre Mods sind schon aktiv wie man sehen kann


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vielleicht bekommen sie ja auch Unterstützung durch User. |rolleyes


----------



## heineken2003 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

hier meine neuste Geldanlage wider die Euro Krise.










https://www.dropbox.com/s/1rxttpjwc5p65xp/_DSC0137.jpg



https://www.dropbox.com/s/kndtzo4zs2wjy8c/_DSC0135.JPG

Illex Ashura Pepper Akoya Pearl + Shimano Vanquish 1000. Ich glaube ich hatte noch nie eine so leichte Kombo in der Hand.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fehlt was. Oder hast du nichts gekauft? Das würde dann aber zur Krise passen. Nichts für deine Euro's bekommen. :m

Edit: Da sind die Bilder...warst schon raus aus dem Thread, dachte daher es kommt nichts mehr.


----------



## ulfisch (20. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hübsche Kombo
viel Spass damit


----------



## Honeyball (22. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Unsre Mods sind schon aktiv wie man sehen kann


Leider manchmal notwendig :m



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommen sie ja auch Unterstützung durch User. |rolleyes


Zum Glück immer wieder mal.|rolleyes
Ohne wäre es auch manchmal unmöglich, zeitnah zu reagieren. #6

@heineken2003: Was hast Du für die Pepper ausgegeben?


----------



## heineken2003 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Honeyball,

die Rute hat mich stolze 399 € gekostet. Über Kosten/ Nutzen möchte ich aber nicht mit euch streiten ;-) da reichen schon die Angelkollegen für, die da den Kopf schütteln. 

Gefunden habe ich die Rute via Email Nachfrage, offiziell war die in dem Shop nicht gelistet. Shop Adresse via PN 

Angelcenter Kassel scheint in meinen Augen eine Apotheke zu sein.

Gruß

Heineken


----------



## Mendez (23. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kurz vor der Saison lassen es viele richtig krachen. Finde ich toll. Wir müssen die Wirtschaft ankurbeln. Dann können wir auch was im Thread "Angeln-das teuerste Hobby der Welt" reinschreiben.

Meine neue Kombo zum Gufieren.

Sportex Opal Lure WG 65g mit Shimano Sustain 4000. Die beiden passen sogar farblich zusammen. Wenn das keine Bestimmung ist.

Dazu noch die gelbe Power Pro in diversen Stärken.

Damit kralle ich mir die Hechte in unseren herrlichen Plöner Seen. (Soll keine Werbung sein )

Servus


----------



## heineken2003 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Farbe passt echt sehr gut! 
Wenn ich bald mal raus komme mache ich noch in Action Fotos von der Kombo.

Fehlt leider noch die Yumeya Ersatzspule, die sind aber erst im Juni wieder lieferbar :-(
Die wird dann mit Mono oder FC gefüllt je nach dem was  bei mir mehr Eindruck hinterlässt.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## mLe (23. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

neue UL Barschkombo:
Urban Spirit 5-12gr.
Mikata II Jig 2000
http://img690.*ih.us/img690/449/20130323120349.jpg


----------



## JasonP (23. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

und die katze im Sack haste auch gleich gekauft


----------



## mLe (23. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

.......


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die freut sich bestimmt schon auf die leckeren Barsche


----------



## Manfred Nordenham (23. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So siehts aus


----------



## HerrHamster (23. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da ich die Fischlosezeit auch nicht länger ohne shoppen ausgehalten habe musste mein Portemonnaie etwas leiden....|rolleyes Und zwar für einen neue Wesergummirute! :k:k:k:k

*Taipan Kamasu Lure + Shimano Biomaster 4000





Diverse Gummis con Lunkercity + Köpfe






*


----------



## Spider-Team (23. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Diese Woche gab es:

-Gummiköder wie unter anderem Fin-S, Hairy Marry und ein paar andere.
-Fluorocarbon in 0,20mm und 0,34mm
-NO-KNOTs
-Verschiedene DS-Stabbleie
-Eine schöne, große Tackletasche von D.A.M.

Die Saison kann losgehen


----------



## Likenut (24. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach 2 Messen, bissle in der Bucht geschaut und beim Tackle Dealer meines Vertrauens, sollte ich für die kommende Season gut aufgestellt sein.

Es gab 2 Angeltaschen vom NORMA^^ + Inhalt

Ne Baitcastcombo Cardiff + Balzer Prophezy

Zanderjigge (Aspius) + Daiwa Ballistic

                        und

meine erste UL-Combo Mitchel Elite Spin + 1000er Mitchel Avocet Gold

Bilder von den Ruten mach ich mal noch, am besten mit Fisch


----------



## ede123 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs ein Päckchen aus Übersee


----------



## siloaffe (25. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute ist mir meine neue Verticalrute zugelaufen WFT Penzill 1,95m 10/30g (einteiliger blank, am Griff geteilt) 
Mal sehn wie sie sich mit der Megaforce zusammen schlägt???


----------



## aalex (25. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schönes Ding#6
Angelst du vom Boot oder von nem Belly


----------



## ulfisch (25. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ede123 schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs ein Päckchen aus Übersee


Och süß die kleinen#6


----------



## strafer (26. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Frühlingsfest im Angelladen...


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für mich müsste es heissen "schaut was heute(endlich) angekommen ist" 
denn ich habe das Zeug vor 6 Wochen bestellt.
Allein 2 Wochen in Deutschland wegen unserem sehr geliebten(falls Gegenteiltag ist) Zoll.
Obwohl Plat.jp alles richtig gemacht hat.
Inhalt
Rechnung
Gesamtbetrag
alles aussen drauf

Naja here we are:













In dem ganzen Durcheinander habe ich 2 Teile doppelt und eins zu wenig bestellt#q
aber egal Hauptsache da


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lol, hast du den roten Knob doppelt?


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Lol, hast du den roten Knob doppelt?


#q#h.


----------



## Spider-Team (26. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ulfisch schrieb:


> #q#h.




Der rote würde sich an meiner Ballistic gut machen...aber nur für 1-2 Knobs in JP bestellen??? Neeee....


----------



## ulfisch (27. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann frag doch mich ich habe einen über:m


----------



## One6Zero3 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War die letzten 2 Tage auch in verschiedenen Angelshops , und es ist wieder eine menge Zeugs hängen geblieben 

http://*ih.us/a/img687/5831/20130327165715.jpg

-Sportex Rutenfuteral
-Meiho Versus VS-3020 Tacklebox
-Keitech Easy Shiner 7,2cm 7 verschiedene Farben
-Gamakatsu light-Jig 1/0 in 5/7/10/12g (4x20 Stück)
-5x Grundelimmitation Gummis
-Owner CuttingPoint  in 8,4,2,1,1/0,2/0 zum Wobbler umbauen auf Einzelhaken
-FoxRage UnhookingPliers
-FoxRage SplitRingPliers
-FoxRage RodShoulderBelt
-FoxRage Snax 10/13,5cm RealShiner
-FoxRage SpinLeader Titanium 2x2 30cm/20cm Tragkraft 9kg
-Seegas Reelglove
-PowerPro 0,10mm Yellow (135m)
-Climax miG 0,10 Yellow ca 200m (Kostenlos)
-Climax Haruna Seamaster FC in 0,60/0,70/0,80mm je 50m
-Shimano Yasei SlingPack
-Shimano SpeedMaster Special Parabolic 210 ML WG 7-21g
-Shimano Stradic CI4 2500 mit 0,10mm PowerPro Yellow
-2x Anaconda Quattro RealContainer


 Nicht zu sehen :

-FoxRage GlassRattles


Und das Abendessen musste auch mit drauf ... Frische Pfälsische Mohreköpp Mokka und Rum-Traube-Nuss 
​


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir ist auch noch was dazugekommen. So langsam wird das Jahr teuer...

100 neue PVA Säcke sind dazu gekommen. Zuhause hab ich noch weitere 60 gefunden...


----------



## hechtangler2911 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir auch was neues zum Forellenangeln gegönnt.


----------



## ulfisch (28. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schicke Wichte
viel Spass damit.


----------



## zandertex (28. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

habe mir 2 Keramiklager und etwas Öl gegönnt,für meine Rolle....


----------



## hechtangler2911 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

zandertex,
an der Stelle bringen dir die neuen Lager aber nicht wirklich viel.??????


----------



## ulfisch (29. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zandertex schrieb:


> habe mir 2 Keramiklager und etwas Öl gegönnt,für meine Rolle....


Interessant bitte Erfahrungen schreiben.


----------



## Amero (29. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#h

MGW Speed 1212 HL aus Fernost |supergri 
​


----------



## zandertex (29. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> zandertex,
> an der Stelle bringen dir die neuen Lager aber nicht wirklich viel.??????




die bringen natürlich erst was,wenn richtig Schnur genommen wird.zb.mit einem 1,36m Wels an einer 30 gr. Spinne|supergri(siehe Album)Die original Kunststoffgleitlager in der Kurbel der Certate sind auch durch 2 Keramiklager ersetzt worden.Das Öl bringt sehr viel,die Rolle läuft wesentlich besser,brauche kein Mag Seal


----------



## zandertex (29. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Spulen der 3000 Daiwa Freams(Theory),der 3000 Infinity Q passen auch auf die 3000 Certate.


----------



## Kotzi (29. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Du hast nicht zufällig eine Spule der Infinity Q 3000 über?
Hab gehört die sollen auch auf ne Branzino passen..


----------



## Franky D (29. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@zandertex, hast du das hot sauce aus deutschland?


----------



## zandertex (29. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja,aus der Bucht


----------



## hechtangler2911 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine Sammlung an 2Catch Swimbaits ein wenig erweitert.
Wird endlich Zeit, das der Hecht aufgeht, und sich mit seinen
Zähnen in den Ködern verewigt.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und noch mal Nachschub für Forelle.


----------



## aalex (3. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Barsche und Zander können kommen


----------



## Tylle (3. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Meine Sammlung an 2Catch Swimbaits ein wenig erweitert.
> Wird endlich Zeit, das der Hecht aufgeht, und sich mit seinen
> Zähnen in den Ködern verewigt.


der zweite von oben ist interessant,wo bezieht man den???danke


----------



## aalex (3. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das müsste der Hot-Fire sein
oder hecht911????


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Meine Sammlung an 2Catch Swimbaits ein wenig erweitert.
> Wird endlich Zeit, das der Hecht aufgeht, und sich mit seinen
> Zähnen in den Ködern verewigt.


Man,da ist aber jemand heiß auf Hecht.!!!


----------



## Stulle (3. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Man,da ist aber jemand heiß auf Hecht.!!!



Große Hechte um genau zu sein :q


----------



## hechtangler2911 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die gibt es hier zu kaufen.
http://www.2catch-tackle.de/

aalex, ja ist er.  
http://www.2catch-tackle.de/Schleppkoeder/20cm-Schleppversion/HOT-FIRE-20cm.html


----------



## BronkoderBär (4. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey, 

hier gibt es die gleichen Köder als NoName für weniger als die Hälfte. Diese Köder hab ich schon in etlichen Farbvariationen und von vielen Marken vertrieben gesehn, die fallen alle vom gleichen Band.
http://www.preis-held.de/startseite/angeln-1/mehrteilige-köder/


W70 ist einer meiner Lieblingsköder auf Hecht, die Rasselkugeln lassen sich einfach festkleben sodass er natürlich leiser wird und er auch viel weiter zu werfen ist. Der Lauf ist wirklich hervorragend und für 5 Euro pro Stück unschlagbar.


----------



## Spinnenfänger (4. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hast du da schonmal bestellt? auf dieser seite? und hat das auch alles reibungslos geklappt?


----------



## BronkoderBär (4. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey, 
ja, hat alles geklappt, ging jetzt zwar nicht superfix, aber nach 5 tagen war alles da. Der Shopbetreiber ist auch bei ebay vertreten, da kostets aber dank Ebay bisschen mehr.
EDIT: naja, grad nochmal nachgesehen, der Unterschied macht nur bei ein paar Swimbaits ein paar Cent aus, früher wars mehr


----------



## Spinnenfänger (4. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

kann mir nicht vorstellen wie er das so günstig anbieten kann. danke für die seite!


----------



## BronkoderBär (4. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

naja, ne Firma in China wird wohl diese Swimbaits anbieten und Angelfirmen kaufen die, bestimmen Design und verkaufen sie dann unter ihrem Namen.


----------



## ulfisch (4. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> naja, ne Firma in China wird wohl diese Swimbaits anbieten und Angelfirmen kaufen die, bestimmen Design und verkaufen sie dann unter ihrem Namen.


Wie so oft#d


----------



## grazy04 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schaut Euch mal auf Alibaba[punkt]com um  



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> naja, ne Firma in China wird wohl diese Swimbaits anbieten und Angelfirmen kaufen die, bestimmen Design und verkaufen sie dann unter ihrem Namen.


----------



## DerBull (4. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Taugen die Wobbler von preis-held.de denn etwas?


----------



## BronkoderBär (4. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

W5 und W11 hatt ich ma, liefen nich weil die Schaufel zu klein war. Chinaramsch halt. also von den dort angebotenen wobblern würd ich abstand nehmen.


----------



## Team 7 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



grazy04 schrieb:


> schaut Euch mal auf Alibaba[punkt]com um



klick  :m

und klick endlich mal Oneten in vernünftigen Farben


----------



## MeisterFische (5. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Erstmals bei Ilovehardbait bestellt und nun gleich die Sachen beim Zoll gelandet! Ich dachte heute als der Brief auf einmal da lag das kann doch nicht sein!
Grade beim ersten Mal bestellen, dazu noch die Öffnungszeiten der super Zollstelle max. bis 15.00 wie soll man das als arbeitender Bürger bitte machen? 

Naja mal sehen was ich noch nachzahlen darf...

mfg


----------



## Breamhunter (5. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MeisterFische schrieb:


> Erstmals bei Ilovehardbait bestellt und nun gleich die Sachen beim Zoll gelandet!



Wieviel hast Du denn bestellt ?
Meine bisherigen Sendungen sind immer direkt im Briefkasten gelandet.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und ein wenig neues.


----------



## MeisterFische (5. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab 3 Wobbler bestellt! Ja ich hatte bisher auch nur von Erfahrungen gehört das alles ohne Probleme geklappt hat, naja irgendwem musstes dann natürlich mal passieren.

mfg


----------



## Birnfried188 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zwei neue Kollegen in der Box.

ATRACT LURES - XTR-A: 3,5cm - 3g


SALMO - HORNET 3F: 3,5cm - 2,2g


----------



## hechtangler2911 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Birnfried188
Ha, genau das richtige zum Forellenangeln am Bach.
Den Salmo bekomme ich auch noch, und genau in der Farbe.
sehr guter preis, und absolut tödlich.


----------



## mathei (5. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> .


sag mal welchen see willst du dieses jahr leer fischen ? ist ja wahnsinn was du diesen winter investierst hast. #6


----------



## hechtangler2911 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist normal bei mir.
Bin halt Jäger und Sammler.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab grade mal überlegt was ich mir in den letzten 6 Monaten so alles geleistet habe und mir gedacht ich such das mal zusammen. Alles hab ich nicht bei einander bekommen aber einen Teil schon. War mir auch nach ner halben Stunde zu viel Kram um alles aus und ein zu räumen. Aber genug der Worte ich lasse mal Bilder sprechen.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

und weiter gehts...
Meine Rapalas von klein nach groß

6cm Husky Jerk
8cm Xrap
10cm SXrap
12cm hab ich vergessen :/ erkennt ihn einer??
12cm Countdown
14cm Husky Jerk


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Firma Spro lässt grüßen auf dem vorletzten Bild sind uralt Balzerwobbler die ich ganz unten in der Kiste gefunden habe. Auf dem Letzten meine Spinnererrungenschaften von der Boot sowie meine neuen King Shads, Flash J's und Behr Jigheads mit Tauchschaufel.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann war da noch der Boardie Steputat der mir für 50€ eine ganze Menge überschuss von ihm verkauft hat ich habe einen Bruchteil davon Fotografiert, Die Rute, die Rolle, die Machete, die Riesengummifsche und jede menge anderer Kram waren mit zu viel zum raussuchen und ablichten, außerdem wollte ich hier nicht rumspammen.Das Fliegenzeug hab ich schonmal abgelichtet und hochgeladen...jedenfalls ists ne ganze riesen Menge!!


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Waffenschau!!!

Das sieht aus, als ob du dir ein paar Hänger leisten kannst,Material genug!

Du angelst doch mit den Dingern?

Jürgen


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das könnte man so nennen Taxidermist

Ich muss ehrlicherweise zugeben wenn ich mir die Bilder so anseh geht mir ganz schön einer ab!!!:vik::q Das Täschchen ist übrigens meine Neuste Errungenschaft, mit ihr kamen die Jigköpfe der große Husky und die Flash J's (oder so|kopfkrat) ist kleiner als erwartet aber es geht mehr rein als man denken mag. Ein echtes Platzwunder und die dicke Polsterung am Gurt gefällt mir sehr gut. Endlich keine wunden Stellen mehr am Hals!#6 Das für 20€ mit 3 Boxen, da kann man nun wirklich nix sagen.

Klar angel ich damit, jetzt steht meine 2te Saison an und da ich letzte Saison einfach viel zu eingeschränkt war was meine Köderauswahl betrifft hab ich mal zugeschlagen und mir was vom Mund abgespart (um genau zu sein ganze 3,5 Kilogramm) man muss eben Prioritäten setzen und da mir der Gewichtsverlust nicht schadet hab ich mich bei Essen oder Angeln fürs Angeln entschieden.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wobblermäßig war ich in jungen Jahren auch mal ähnlich aufgerüstet und hab mit den teuren Teilen, gnadenlos auch hängerträchtige Gewässer beharkt! 
Ich kann mich an einen Tag an einem Altrhein erinnern,wo ich 120DM im Totholz versenkt habe.
So bekloppt (und begütert) bin ich heute nicht mehr und es ist bis auf  wenige bewährte Modelle zusammengeschmolzen.

Jürgen


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (6. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Den hier gab es für mich


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für Totholz habe ich Aldiwobbler und Spinnerbaits zum Hänger Suchen, wenn ich weiss die Stelle ist Hängerfrei kommen die teuren Modelle zum Einsatz  Einen guten bzw. teuren Wobbler zu verlieren schmerzt schon sehr, wie gesagt ich habe mir die Rapalas Wort wörtlich vom Munde abgespart (Wobblerretter ist schon bestellt|rolleyes) Hab grad mal nach gezählt sooo viele sind es jetzt auch nicht, genau 30 Stück und 6 davon sind Rapala, das meiste sind Wobbler aus der Pro Power Catcher Reihe von Spro. Ich finde die haben ein super Preis- Leistungsverhältnis, den Lauf muss man manchmal etwas korrigieren aber ansonsten sind die top. 
Einen Teil der Rapalas, den großen Crank vom letzten Bild und die Spinner von der Messe, hab ich mir mit dem Einsammeln von Pfand bei Kumpels erwirtschaftet und die Posen und der Drop Shot Kram etc. kamen in einem gesamtpakte für 50€ (Gesamt Warenwert nach Preisschildern und Recherche ca 400€#d:l)
Die Aldiwobbler Suchtechnik und der Wobblerretter sollten auf jeden Fall schlimmere Einbußen verhindern! Und zur Not hab ich zum Glück einen Freundeskreis, der gerne und ausgiebig feiert, dabei aber zu faul ist den Pfand am nächsten Morgen zu entsorgen. 

Gute Nacht alle zusammen!! Felix


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich finds geil wie eingekauft wird. Man kann zwar kaum angeln (ok, langsam gehts endlich los) aber gekauft wird wohl grade wie im Rausch. Irgendwo muss der gestaute Angeltrieb wohl hin. Wenn schon nicht ans Wasser, dann eben zum Händler. :>

Meine Ausgaben geraten auch solangsam ausser Kontrolle. So langsam muss es Fischtechnisch mal losgehen. -_-


----------



## mathei (6. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Das ist normal bei mir.
> Bin halt Jäger und Sammler.


dann gib mir mal als kenner einen tip. ich besitze noch keine wobbler für hecht. würde aber gerne so 2 bis 3 stk. flachlaufende haben wollen. 0.5 bis max 4 m tiefe.


----------



## ulfisch (6. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich finds geil wie eingekauft wird. Man kann zwar kaum angeln (ok, langsam gehts endlich los) aber gekauft wird wohl grade wie im Rausch. Irgendwo muss der gestaute Angeltrieb wohl hin. Wenn schon nicht ans Wasser, dann eben zum Händler. :>
> 
> Meine Ausgaben geraten auch solangsam ausser Kontrolle. So langsam muss es Fischtechnisch mal losgehen. -_-


#t
habe im letzten Moment verhindert, dass ich mir ne Daiwa Emaraldas kaufe.
Jetzt sind aber 2 Wochen sperre an meinem Gewässer#q
e-bucht ich hör dich plätschern|supergri


----------



## derdiescher (6. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen,

bei mir sind die Einkäufe auch absolut ausgeufert.

Mein Glück dabei: Frau'chen hat seit 2 Wochen auch den Schein und "sie" braucht das.  :q

Fotos zu liefern traue ich mich nicht wirklich um nicht als Angeber dazustehen. #c

VG
derdiescher


----------



## Scholle 0 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



derdiescher schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> bei mir sind die Einkäufe auch absolut ausgeufert.
> 
> ...


Falsch es gibt zuviele Neider, oder Menschen , die nicht nachvollziehen können wieso man es besitzt .


----------



## derdiescher (6. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Falsch es gibt zuviele Neider, oder Menschen , die nicht nachvollziehen können wieso man es besitzt .



Manchmal kann ich es ha selbst nicht nachvollziehen.  :q

Kurz um: Es sind drei CMW Spin System 3, eine Spin System 2, eine CMW Multispin, 4 Stradic Ci4, 2 Mosella Feederruten, 2 Okuma Powerliner und diverses Kleinzeug (Schnur,Haken, Mepps).  :vik:

Und jetzt nenne mir einen nachvollziehbaren Grund für derartige Massen.  #c

VG
derdiescher


----------



## ulfisch (6. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



derdiescher schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> bei mir sind die Einkäufe auch absolut ausgeufert.
> 
> ...


Du glücklicher, meine wehrt sich mit Händen und Füßen.

Dabei würde ich ihr eine sooo schicke rosa/gold/silber Kombo zusammmenstellen.
Dann würde ich ihr ein kleines Schickes Täschchen kaufen
und ihr ein Haufen süße kleine UL-Köder verpassen.
Sie dürfte dann in GR Köderfische für mich fangen:l


----------



## ulfisch (6. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



derdiescher schrieb:


> Manchmal kann ich es ha selbst nicht nachvollziehen.  :q
> 
> Kurz um: Es sind drei CMW Spin System 3, eine Spin System 2, eine CMW Multispin, 4 Stradic Ci4, 2 Mosella Feederruten, 2 Okuma Powerliner und diverses Kleinzeug (Schnur,Haken, Mepps).  :vik:
> 
> ...


Du Irrer|supergri
weißt Du was Du falsch gemacht hast?
Wenn Du alles auf einmal bestellst, kannst Du Dich nur einmal darauf freuen#h


----------



## Pilarinio (6. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie die Überschrift es schon verrät, hab ich mir ...


*Rute:* Daiwa GENERATION BLACK Twitchin Stick 661 MHF ( 7-28 g WG )
*Rolle:* Simano Chronarch 51E
*Schnur:* Fox Rage Black Soft Steel Braid
*Wobbler :*

Megabass X-70 5,7g GG Tango
Megabass Diving Flap Slap PM Bream
Megabass X80 Trick Darter 80 mm Mat Tiger


ausserdem : 



Gunki Gamera 65SP, Mothra 60 SP, und 2 mal Gigan in den grössen 50 und 55 F .​

Nun muss es etwas wärmer werden und die kleinen und grösseren "gezackten" zu ärgern.


MfG aus NRW an ganze Community #h​


----------



## Scholle 0 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



derdiescher schrieb:


> Manchmal kann ich es ha selbst nicht nachvollziehen.  :q
> 
> Kurz um: Es sind drei CMW Spin System 3, eine Spin System 2, eine CMW Multispin, 4 Stradic Ci4, 2 Mosella Feederruten, 2 Okuma Powerliner und diverses Kleinzeug (Schnur,Haken, Mepps).  :vik:
> 
> ...


SELBSTZUFRIEDENHEIT
(dafür gibt es nicht immer eine Erklärung )


----------



## Mordsfisch (6. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



derdiescher schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> bei mir sind die Einkäufe auch absolut ausgeufert.
> 
> ...



*lol*
Genau deshalb halte ich mich auch aus diesem Thread raus.
Mir ist es selber peinlich.

Ich habe aber bestimmt 10 separate Lieferungen erhalten.
So konnte ich immer wieder fiebern.

Petri Heil und auf einen baldigen Saisonstart.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die sind von heute.


----------



## bobbykron (6. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Meine Ausgaben geraten auch solangsam ausser Kontrolle. So langsam muss es Fischtechnisch mal losgehen. -_-



Dito#q


----------



## bobbykron (6. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



derdiescher schrieb:


> 4 Stradic Ci4
> 
> VG
> derdiescher



Und alles nur weil keine ersatzspule mit bei ist


----------



## derdiescher (6. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Und alles nur weil keine ersatzspule mit bei ist



Jetzt wo du es sagst...

da werd ich mir wohl gleich noch 4 Rollen kaufen müssen.  :vik:

Nee Spaß beiseite - klingt komisch aber bis jetzt liegen die Ersatzspulen meiner anderen Rollen nur im Schrank. Eine Ersatzspule ist daher für mich persönlich also kein Kaufkriterum.

VG
derdiescher


----------



## BronkoderBär (8. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ne neue Ryobi Arctica 4000 auf ebäy geschossen.
45 € + 6,90 Versand
Leider ohne Rechnung, da angeblich Geschenk, aber 2 Jahre übersteht sie imo locker, wenn was sein sollte ist die Ersatzteilversorgung ja gut.


----------



## Trübi (8. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Ne neue Ryobi Arctica 4000 auf ebäy geschossen....., aber 2 Jahre übersteht sie imo locker, ...


Ich wüsste konstruktions- und fertigungstechnisch nicht, warum sie nicht auch 2*0* Jahre funktionierend überleben sollte. Die Arctica (zumindest die meinige ohne Carbonkurbel) ist eine solide, für meine Begriffe (sehr) gut verarbeitete und angenehm kurbelbare Rolle. Und immer wichtig: Mit E-Spule ab Werk. 


Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## BronkoderBär (8. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja, ersatzspule war ist dabei.
was ich mich gerade frag:
wie können ebayhändler diese oder die CF-Version soviel günstiger als ein normaler Händler anbieten?
Da kriegt man ne ARctica CF für 85€ Sofortkauf!
Locker nen 20er billiger als woanders.
Verscheuert Ryobi 2. Wahl?


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (9. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Hecht911, sehr geil die Chubbys. Ich mag diese Köder und vor allem deren gute Alternativen sehr!


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vor kurzem schrieb ich, das meine Ausgaben dieses Jahr völlig aus dem Ruder laufen...eben hab ich mir ne Ersatz Stella für die Küste gekauft. #q

Fisch ja sonst fast nur Daiwa. Mal schauen was die Konkurrenz kann. #c


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (9. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

"Ersatzstella" - Das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen :m

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kauf, wirst es sicher nicht bereuen :g


----------



## MeisterFische (9. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ware ist eingetroffen, nachdem ich endlich wen beauftragen konnte der das Paket vom Zoll abgeholt hat.

Ende Gut alles Gut! musste nicht mal was nachzahlen beim Zoll!


----------



## ulfisch (9. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MeisterFische schrieb:


> Ware ist eingetroffen, nachdem ich endlich wen beauftragen konnte der das Paket vom Zoll abgeholt hat.
> 
> Ende Gut alles Gut! musste nicht mal was nachzahlen beim Zoll!


Damit hast Du Dich aus meiner Sicht völlig ins Abseits manövriert
"Musste nich mal was zahlen" gehts noch wieso nicht?
Ich darf Wochen warten nur um denen zig Euro in den Hals zu schmeissen.
Bei mir sind schon wieder 2 Päckchen seit über einer Woche in Deutschland und nichts geht vorwärts.
VERDAMMTER ZOL*


----------



## m1ndgam3 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab mir beim Händler meines Vertrauens ne neue Gummifisch-Rute gegönnt... Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 258cm 20-60g
Da kommt dann noch ne neue Daiwa Lexa 3000 drauf.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> "Ersatzstella" - Das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen :m
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kauf, wirst es sicher nicht bereuen :g



Moin,

wär mich auch anders lieber. Aber meine Hauptrolle ist beim Service. Mal wieder. Meine Ersatzrollen hielten bisher nicht lange. Eine Rarenium hab ich mal in 7 Tagen an der Küste abgefertigt und eine Exceler nun in einem Quartal. #c

Schaff es immer und immer wieder, dass die Rollen komplette Tauchgänge absolvieren müssen und teilweise Stundenlang üble Brandung abbekommen. #t

Hab irgendwie erhöhten Verschleiss was Rollen fürs Salzwasser angeht und Rollen mit höheren Fertigungstoleranzen haben keine große Chance auf langes Leben. #t |bigeyes 

Von daher erhoff ich mir nun ein wenig Ruhe. Auch wenn eine Ersatz Stella schon hart ist. Aber was willst machen? #c

#h


----------



## Trübi (9. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lauter Bekloppte hier - geil. 


Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## ulfisch (9. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wär mich auch anders lieber. Aber meine Hauptrolle ist beim Service. Mal wieder. Meine Ersatzrollen hielten bisher nicht lange. Eine Rarenium hab ich mal in 7 Tagen an der Küste abgefertigt und eine Exceler nun in einem Quartal. #c
> 
> ...



Super ein Tester der Stella|supergri
Wieso hast du dir nicht die Stella08 SW gegönnt?
Kostet im Moment nicht all zu viel und wäre robuster denke ich.

Trotzdem viel Spass damit.


----------



## Tino34 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

neue Planobox 7771 hab ich mir gegönnt #6


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die wäre noch schwerer gewesen. Ausserdem brauchte ich sofort eine Rolle. Online Bestell ich auch nicht. Von daher wäre das wieder nur über bestellen im Laden gegangen und das wäre wieder mit Wartezeit verbunden.

Hab auch nicht wirklich drüber nachgedacht. Sonst hätt ich mir evtl. (lieber) ne Certate gekauft. Was aber wiederrum auch quatsch gewesen wäre, dann wäre mir eine Exist lieber gewesen. Aber Exists hab ich schon. Also blieb irgendwie auch keine andere Wahl. Konnte mich zwar mit der Stella noch nie so richtig anfreunden. Andererseits aber nun auch dem Kauf nicht entziehen. #q 

Aber was solls. Nu hab ich sie und nun wird sie auch ordentlich im Salzwasser gebadet. War heute noch kurz los. Ostwind in Stärke 6. Seepferdchen hat sie also schon einmal. :m Ausserdem ist es mal was anderes. Immer nur mit einer Rolle fischen ist mir zu langweilig. Hab auch so zwischendurch mal meine Ersatzrollen wegen ein bisschen Abwechslung gefischt. #t


----------



## One6Zero3 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und wieder war er shoppen 


http://*ih.us/a/img198/6121/20130409190041.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img844/7656/20130409190116.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img16/9913/20130409190137.jpg





-Atmungsaktive Jacke und Hose von Pinewood für nasses Wetter
-4" Filetiermesser für Unterwegs von Ralpala
-Keschermagnet von Scierra
-Geschenkter Kescher von DAM
-2x Shimano Balanceweights
-Meiho Versus Tacklebox
-Gamakatsu FC in 3 verschiedenen Stärken
-2x Neopren Rollenschutz Reelglove
-Diamant Messer-/Hakenschärfer aus den USA importiert
-Fox Gummistopper
-2x VMC NoKnots UL
-DAM Effzet weiß 
-Sänger Rutenspitzen-bissanzeiger Dauer Grün / Rotblinkend
-Balistol ÖL und  Mückenschutz
-2x Vectra Vertical Bleifrei verschiedene Gewichte
-3x Paladin Pilotkugeln verschiedene Größen


----------



## zesch (9. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Aber meine Hauptrolle ist beim Service. Mal wieder. 

_= sag ich doch, teure Daiwas (aus der falsche Baureihe) taugen nichts..._



Hab irgendwie erhöhten Verschleiss was Rollen fürs Salzwasser angeht und Rollen mit höheren Fertigungstoleranzen haben keine große Chance auf langes Leben. #t |bigeyes 

_= aha, Du bist Rollen-Ingenieur

erklär mal: Wieso hält meine Stradic länger, als eine Certate

bei stärkerer Beanspruchung ? (auch im Salzwasser)_

Gruß
zesch

achja ich bin kein Neider und kein Sozialist

und ich fahre SUV ! und besitze mehrere Rollen...


----------



## Tino (10. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tino34 schrieb:


> neue Planobox 7771 hab ich mir gegönnt #6




Das ist ja geil,gleicher Name gleiche Box.

Hab meine aber schon ca. 6 Monate für mein Meerforellenködergerödel.

...was für ein Wort|stolz:


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich glaub die Planos und Meiho Versus sind auch so ziemlich die besten Boxen/Koffer, welche am Markt sind. Ich hab auch seit Jahren ein Planokoffer und Planoboxen und bin damit super zufrieden. Ein Kumpel hat sich vor kurzem auch ein M. Versus gekauft. Zwar alles sauteuer, aber geil. Hält auch hoffentlich lange so das sich der Preis für einen haufen Plastik auch halbwegs rechtfertigen lässt.


----------



## Criss81 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs nun auch mal was neues, da im "Gebrauchtmarkt" nicht zu finden war, hab ich mir eine UBS Baitjigger H in 2,70m gegönnt


----------



## ulfisch (10. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die wäre noch schwerer gewesen. Ausserdem brauchte ich sofort eine Rolle. Online Bestell ich auch nicht. Von daher wäre das wieder nur über bestellen im Laden gegangen und das wäre wieder mit Wartezeit verbunden.
> 
> Hab auch nicht wirklich drüber nachgedacht. Sonst hätt ich mir evtl. (lieber) ne Certate gekauft. Was aber wiederrum auch quatsch gewesen wäre, dann wäre mir eine Exist lieber gewesen. Aber Exists hab ich schon. Also blieb irgendwie auch keine andere Wahl. Konnte mich zwar mit der Stella noch nie so richtig anfreunden. Andererseits aber nun auch dem Kauf nicht entziehen. #q
> 
> Aber was solls. Nu hab ich sie und nun wird sie auch ordentlich im Salzwasser gebadet. War heute noch kurz los. Ostwind in Stärke 6. Seepferdchen hat sie also schon einmal. :m Ausserdem ist es mal was anderes. Immer nur mit einer Rolle fischen ist mir zu langweilig. Hab auch so zwischendurch mal meine Ersatzrollen wegen ein bisschen Abwechslung gefischt. #t


Wer kennt das nicht|supergri
Schön, dass sie schon schwimmen durfte...auch schon ein bisschen arbeiten?
Bei mir ist bis Montag Sperre#q
aber vielleicht schaffe ich es ja im x-ten Anlauf mich mit meinem Kumpel am Ammersee zu treffen|rolleyes


So endlich endlich (verdammter Zol*)






Sollte ne Weile reichen
für schlappe 30 inkl. Versand aus den USA





#t


----------



## ulfisch (10. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> achja ich bin kein Neider und kein Sozialist


Wer hätts gedacht#d
Lass das bitte, die Sonne kommt gleich raus und du weißt, da erstarrt ihr immer zu Stein.:g


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was machst du mit der Schnur?
Forelle, Barsch?
Neuen rekord aufstellen?^^


----------



## One6Zero3 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute ist Endlich meine 3. Shimano Stradic CI4 2500  angekommen und sie hatte noch 3 Packungen SeaShads von BassAssassin im Gepäck.

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:




MFG Ben


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

18 Km Schnur für eine Angelei, wo man wenige Meter wirft?

Alter Schwede! Nicht schlecht!

Stella hat noch nicht arbeiten müssen. Hoffe das kommt bald.


----------



## ulfisch (10. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hatte irgendwo recht gutes über die Schnur gelesen.
Dachte ich probierst du mal.
Ich habe sie aber kaum noch gefunden, sie scheint eingestellt worden zu sein.
Deswegen gab es nur noch ein zwei Anbieter mit eben diesen 1 Pfund Spulen und da passt  was druff.
150m Stroft oder 18Km Yo-Zuri#c
Ich werde wohl den ein oder anderen Kilometer mit ans Meer nehmen.

BTW die Schnur wird für ihre super Tragkraft gelobt, weit über 2lb, was auch kein Wunder ist, da sie in etwa so dick ist wie eine 7 lb Schnur.
Dämliches Marketing#d

Jupp Barsch, Forelle
augf gehts FCB


----------



## schrauber78 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ulfisch Zur Not kannst du mit der Restschnur im nächsten Winter ein neues Netz für den Unterfangkescher knüpfen


----------



## ulfisch (10. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> @ulfisch Zur Not kannst du mit der Restschnur im nächsten Winter ein neues Netz für den Unterfangkescher knüpfen


Eben oder ne schicke neue Frisur


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich komm da irgendwie nich drüber hinweg, das du dir 18 Kilometer Schnur gekauft hast. LOL.

Btw, hast du die schonmal geknotet oder begrabbelt? Taugt sie denn wenigstens was? Und welchen Durchmesser in mm hat sie ca. ?


----------



## ede123 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Daiwa Lexa 3000sh mit 0,13 power pro


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schön! Die Lexa gefällt mir auch. Die 2000er wäre was für meine eine Posenrute.

Wie sieht das Kurbelspiel bei der Lexa aus und wie ist dein Eindruck?

Auf jedenfall viel Spass damit!


----------



## ede123 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der erste Eindruck ist wirklich top ! Das Kurbelspiel würde ich als minimal einstufen, ne 3000er ballistic, die ich auch habe, hat nicht weniger spiel !
Insgesamt wirkt die Lexa wirklich sehr hochwertig und robust verarbeitet ist sie auch ! da wackelt nix ! vor der ballistic braucht sie sich nicht zu verstecken !


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schön!

Ich mag das schlichte Design und das Preis Leistungsverhältnis scheint echt top zu sein. Ich meine, das es ein US Modell ist. Die Amis mögen ja gerne einfache Rollen ohne Schnickschnack, welche aber einfach ohne Probleme laufen!


----------



## ulfisch (11. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich komm da irgendwie nich drüber hinweg, das du dir 18 Kilometer Schnur gekauft hast. LOL.
> 
> Btw, hast du die schonmal geknotet oder begrabbelt? Taugt sie denn wenigstens was? Und welchen Durchmesser in mm hat sie ca. ?


Hab mal ne Spule voll gemacht und satte 0.6 % Verbraucht:q
Sie hat ca. 0,2 mm.
Ich mache morgen mal einen Test mit dem Wassereimer.


----------



## heja85 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so habe mir auch was gegönnt 

Greys Prowla Platinum Lure&Spin 2,74m 28-70gr Wurfgewicht mit ner Daiwa Exceller S3500 und ner 23er Power Pro Bite Motion. Echt genial die Schnur.


----------



## xsxx226 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs gestern nen paar Bomber Long 15A


----------



## tobse2202 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, hab mir mal die Blattpilker von Brzotrz bestellt:m
Alle in 4,5 cm mit 6g, mal schaun ob sich die ein oder andere Forelle dafür begeistern lässt|kopfkrat


----------



## u-see fischer (13. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



tobse2202 schrieb:


> So, hab mir mal die Blattpilker von Brzotrz bestellt:m
> Alle in 4,5 cm mit 6g, mal schaun ob sich die ein oder andere Forelle dafür begeistern lässt|kopfkrat



Berichte mal wie die Dinger laufen. 
Habe mir mal Blattspinner von Reefrunner gekauft, absolut super Teile alle, anderen haben mich danach enttäuscht.


----------



## tobse2202 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wird gemacht!#6

Auf Bissclips.tv ist ein Video über diese Teile, sieht eig recht interessant aus und laufen tun se auch ganz gut, so wie das da ausschaut...


----------



## tobse2202 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heute dann auch schon damit am See gewesen, den Blattspinner kann man echt gut werfen ohne vertüddeln oder sowas, allerdings muss man ihn sehr schnell führen damit er überhaupt seine typischen Bewegungen macht...

Im Video von der Vorstellung des Köders sagte man, dass man ihn nur mit einem Karabiner ohne Wirbel an der Schnur befestigen solle, da der Wirbel evtl die Bewegung beeinträchtigen könnte, davon habe ich allerdings nichts gemerkt... macht aber ordentlich Radau wenn er schnell geführt wird, sollte wohl was drauf gehn, wenn es denn endlich wärmr wird...


----------



## Birnfried188 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Soo.. Langsam wird´s Zeit das der 1.Mai kommt.
Gerstern gabs dann auch wieder neues Spielzeug.

EXORI - X-LINE - Baby Pro; 2,5cm/2g



Nochmal 2 Hornet:k
SALMO - Hornet 3F; 3,5cm/2,2g



Team Cormoran - Belly Shad SD; 6cm/8g (Bin gespannt)


----------



## u-see fischer (14. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



tobse2202 schrieb:


> heute dann auch schon damit am See gewesen, den Blattspinner kann man echt gut werfen ohne vertüddeln oder sowas, allerdings muss man ihn sehr schnell führen damit er überhaupt seine typischen Bewegungen macht...
> 
> Im Video von der Vorstellung des Köders sagte man, dass man ihn nur mit einem Karabiner ohne Wirbel an der Schnur befestigen solle, da der Wirbel evtl die Bewegung beeinträchtigen könnte, davon habe ich allerdings nichts gemerkt... macht aber ordentlich Radau wenn er schnell geführt wird, sollte wohl was drauf gehn, wenn es denn endlich wärmr wird...



Das entspricht so ungefähr meinen Erfahrungen. #q

Wenn Du mal wirklich gute Blattspinner, die auch bei langsamster Führung echt super gut laufen, suchst, schau Dir mal die Cicada von Reefrunner an. Leider sind die Dinger in DE nicht überall zu bekommen: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=cicada+reef+runner&_nkwusc=cicada+reefrunner&_rdc=1


----------



## ThomasD555 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

so langsam neigen sich die Schonzeiten ja dem Ende zu, deswegen werde ich hier mal posten was ich in der "Angel freien" Zeit so erwischt habe. Habe mir das natürlich nicht alles auf einmal geholt, sondern alles nach und nach, ging vom letzten Jahr November bis jetzt.

Fehlen nur noch ein paar Kleinteile (Vorfächer, Snaps, Wirbel) und eine vernünftige Schnur. Denke bei der Schnur wird es die Power Pro werden.

Rute: 
Quantum Smoke Spin 105

Rolle: Spro Black Arc 8400

Gummis: 
- SavageGear Real Eel (diverse Größen, un- und montiert)
- SavageGear Real Jerk
- div. Kopytos

Wobbler: 
- SavageGear 4 Play 19 cm
- Rapala Clackin Rap
- Rapala J Shad Rap
- Zalt div. Größen

Blech: 
- DAM Effzet
- Mepps Spinner


----------



## flx1337 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gerade eingetroffen:
links:
2x Rapala Clackin Minnow
Rapala Glidin Rap
2x Castaic Jerky J + Offsethaken

rechts:
Lunker City Shaker
Bass Assassins Sea Shad
Lunker City Fin-S


----------



## Criss81 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So noch die restlichen Sachen für den 1.05. ...bald gehts los


----------



## flx1337 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier mal meine neue BC-Kombo:


----------



## Spider-Team (19. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



flx1337 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine neue BC-Kombo:



Sehr schick...was ist es?


----------



## flx1337 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rute: Cormoran Nano-Core BC
Rolle: Abu Garcia Orra SX

Hatte erst bedenken bei der Rute, weil Cormoran...
Muss aber sagen, dass sie wirklich keinen schlechten Eindruck macht...


----------



## grazy04 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



flx1337 schrieb:


> Hatte erst bedenken bei der Rute, weil Cormoran...



Das ist leider bei vielen Sachen so.... 
einige meiner fängigsten Wobbler sind von Cormoran


----------



## Angler 212 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nur weil cormoran günstig ist, heißt es nicht dass ihre produkte schlecht sind. 
ich finde die preise von der firma cormoran nur fair. anders als bei anderen marken wie jackson oder daiwa


----------



## flx1337 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Naja die Rute war jetzt nicht gerade billig 

& Die wobbler sind wirklich gut & relativ günstig! da kann man nichts sagen...


----------



## Wallersen (21. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das kann ich nur bestätigen.
Ruten und Wobbler gibts richtig gutes Zeug von Cormoran zu fairen Preisen. Auch diverses Zubehör kann man bedenkenlos kaufen.
Rollen können sie allerdings nicht bauen ... aber das können ja so einige Hersteller nicht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So..mal ein wenig der schwächelnden Binnennachfrage geholfen (bloße Ausrede)


 1000er Ryobi Arctica+Nanofil

 Keitech Easy Shiner 3 Inch Bluegill Flash
 Keitech Fat Swing Impact 2,8 Inch Gold Flash Minnow
 Keitech Fat Swing Impact 2,8 Inch Rainbow Shad
 Lunker City Swimfish 2,75 Inch Arkansas Shiner
 Bass Assasins Die Dapper 3 Inch Grey Ghost
 Reins Rockvibe Shad 3 Inch Motoroil/Pepper
 Lunker City Belly Weights
 Gamakatsu und Maruto Jigs


----------



## ulfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wer hätte daran noch geglaubt.
Heute lag ein Päckchen nach der Arbeit zu Hause.
Aus japan mit dem wohl schönsten Aufkleber den es gibt darauf: "von Zollamtlicher Behandlung befreit"|supergri|supergri|supergri

Nachdem ich so gequält wurde mal schön, dass es auch anders geht.
Bilder gibt es morgen


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Boardie´s... 

bin beim stöbern auf Ebay letzlich auf das hier gestoßen: 
http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Wobbler-Angelsport-Angeln-Raubfisch-FGisch

Sehen ja erstmal aus wie die Zalts aus Schweden, nur ne ganze Ecke günstiger... 

Jemand schon Erfahrung mit den Dingern?? ;+
 Top oder Flop?? |kopfkrat

Danke schonmal für eure Meinungen... #6

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## One6Zero3 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Letzte Woche Donnerstag gabs folgendes :

http://*ih.us/a/img707/7690/20130418230637.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img37/6986/20130418230653.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img46/8422/20130418230701.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img690/7812/20130418230708.jpg



-Wathose: Shimano G Loomis  "NativeWader" wenn ich mich nicht irre
-Watsandalen: Shimano Evair
-3x Jenzi Fischgrill
-4x SavageGear LipSkull in S & M





Und Heute ist eeeeeeeeeeendlich meine Rute zur Traumcombo eingetroffen ... seht selbst


http://*ih.us/a/img248/3896/20130423164824.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img268/6975/20130423164910.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img442/4109/20130423164853.jpg




-Rolle: Shimano Fireblood 2500 FA
-Rute: Shimano Fireblood 300 H  10-30g 3,00m

:l:l:l:l:l   

I LUVE IT !!! 




Und wehe dat Teil fängt nix !!!!!!!


----------



## Hoscheck (23. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute ,

neue Angel-Gummitreter.


----------



## ulfisch (23. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



One6Zero3 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche Donnerstag gabs folgendes :
> 
> http://*ih.us/a/img707/7690/20130418230637.jpg
> http://*ih.us/a/img37/6986/20130418230653.jpg
> ...



Fein fein.
Hast du die Fireblood Rolle neulich gekauft oder ist sie älter?


----------



## ulfisch (23. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine Beutebilder


----------



## BronkoderBär (23. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> So..mal ein wenig der schwächelnden Binnennachfrage geholfen (bloße Ausrede)
> 
> 
> 1000er Ryobi Arctica+Nanofil
> ...



Hey,
wo hast du denn die Arctica gekauft?
Bin auf der Suche nach einer 2000er die nicht gleich 90-100 kosten soll.


----------



## Lorenz (23. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



One6Zero3 schrieb:


> *-Wathose:* Shimano G Loomis  "NativeWader" wenn ich mich nicht irre
> *-Watsandalen:* Shimano Evair



Hat man dir das so im Laden empfohlen oder hast du das selbst zusammengestellt?


----------



## _berliner_989_ (23. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Hey,
> wo hast du denn die Arctica gekauft?
> Bin auf der Suche nach einer 2000er die nicht gleich 90-100 kosten soll.



Kostet bei stollenwerk24 gerade knapp 80€, hab heute ein Flyer bekommen ;-)


----------



## One6Zero3 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Fein fein.
> Hast du die Fireblood Rolle neulich gekauft oder ist sie älter?



Die habe ich neulich erst erstanden ... von dem User "Fischereiaufseher" hier aus dem Board ... Neuwertig ... 

Vielen Dank nochmal an Ihn #h






Lorenz schrieb:


> Hat man dir das so im Laden empfohlen oder hast du das selbst zusammengestellt?



Das hab ich mir selbst zusammengestellt ... die Schuhe sind mehr für den Sommer gedacht ... der Händler hatte nicht die Stiefel die ich wollte, also hab ich mir nur die Sandalen gekauft.
Wichtig war mir ersteinmal die Hose :m


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs heut eine Simms Wathose und Simms Stiefel dazu.#h


----------



## ulfisch (23. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs heut eine Simms Wathose und Simms Stiefel dazu.#h


Soviel zum Thema pleite#6:vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema pleite#6:vik:



Jetzt endgültig. 

Wenn ich in den nächsten 6 Wochen noch einmal im Angelladen was ausgeb, dann kommt bald Peter Zwegat bei mir zu Besuch.


----------



## bobbykron (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na lieber Peter als der Gerichtsvollzieher. N kukuk auf Angelgerät !? Ne, unschön...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Jetzt endgültig.
> 
> Wenn ich in den nächsten 6 Wochen noch einmal im Angelladen was ausgeb, dann kommt bald Peter Zwegat bei mir zu Besuch.



Ooooch,Kopf hoch.....6 Wochen sind schnell rum.


----------



## Bluna74 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

gestern musste ich auch die geldbörse erleichtern...






Shimano Technium neu bespulen lassen mit 14er "Climax Touch 8 Braid"






3 Wobbler:  
Gunki Itoka Mat Fire Tiger
                Gunki Gamera Metallic Perch
                Gunki Mothra Ghost Ayu

3 Posen
2 Mepps Spinner
2 DAM Spinner
Iron Claw no Knot


...und vor einigen tagen gabs diese beiden swimbaits..., zwar kein name, diese wurden aber dennoch schon 100te male verkauft und die laufeigenschaften sind wirklich hammer... 

oben Rotauge 150 mm
unten Hering 140 mm


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (27. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute morgen gabs bei mir eine Daiwa Lexa 4000 SH.
Hoffe ich kann sie direkt am 1. Mai mit einem schönen Esox einweihen


----------



## Lorenz (27. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das beim Zoll sind ja Scherzkekse: Erst die Versandtasche zerfleddern...

*edit*  
...stimmt! Adressaufkleber etc. muss nicht jeder sehen





...und dann nix passendes zum Wiederverpacken haben |uhoh:


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nimmst du das niedliche Teil für heimische Forellen und Barsche? |bla:


----------



## Andal (27. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was ist das überhaupt? Sieht aus, wie eine mißlungene Kreuzung zwischen Dildo, Totschläger und Nemo!


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist eben multifuktional :>


----------



## Lorenz (27. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Nimmst du das niedliche Teil für heimische Forellen und Barsche? |bla:



...und für den Fall, dass ich sie nicht treffe kam die Tage noch ein Speer von Xzoga :m

Gebucht ist gemütliches Makrelenfischeln für Oktober.


----------



## I C Wiener (27. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Lorenz: Willst du nicht den Adressaufkleber lieber schwärzen? 
Ich meine, jeder kann mit seinen Daten umgehen wie er will.. aber ich würds schwärzen.


----------



## Spinnenfänger (28. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bluna zu den 2 swimbaits habe die selben. laufen wirklich super gut #6


----------



## bobbykron (28. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Spinnenfänger schrieb:


> Bluna zu den 2 swimbaits habe die selben. laufen wirklich super gut #6



Habt ihr mal den link !?


----------



## BronkoderBär (28. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hier bitte:

http://www.preis-held.de/angeln-1/

unter mehrteilige Köder


----------



## grazy04 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Andal schrieb:


> Was ist das überhaupt? Sieht aus, wie eine mißlungene Kreuzung zwischen Dildo, Totschläger und Nemo!



Klick


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir heute neben einer Zange, Schere, ein paar Haken und wenig anderem Kleinkram noch einen Ole Jorgensen Watkescher in der Größe Seatrout gekauft. 

http://www.adh-fishing.de/zubehoer/watkescher/watkescher-ole-jorgensen.html


----------



## Bluna74 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal den link !?



hier siehst du das laufverhalten...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J5VC0oeNis&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Bluna74 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> hier bitte:
> 
> http://www.preis-held.de/angeln-1/
> 
> unter mehrteilige Köder



oder hier:


http://www.ebay.de/itm/181002281227...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## bobbykron (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern Geburtstagsgeschenk bekommen
- Shimano Rarenium 4000
-Shimano Biomaster 2,70 m 15-60 wg 
-200m 0,14 Spiderwire Geflecht:vik:


----------



## Besorger (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*








Der SOMMER darf KOMMEN !!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fein!#6

Welche Penzill isses?

[Edit: Hab es gerade im anderen Trööt gelesen.]


----------



## Besorger (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die 185cm 1,5-6,5cm hat gerade 2 barsche gefangen und nen 45er hecht  beum gufieren  geiles spass teil


----------



## ede123 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die pointer-familie bekommt zuwachs


----------



## Bluna74 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*







Gunki Gamera Orange Perch
Gunki Gamera Mat Lemmon Back Orange


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






konnte gestern dieses Schnäppchen auf Ebay schießen... #6
40 Rapala Wobbler für 144 EUR finde ich angemessen... 
freu mich schon wenns Paket kommt, dann gehts gleich los zum testen...  #a


----------



## thps (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Raubfischfreak125 schrieb:


> konnte gestern dieses Schnäppchen auf Ebay schießen... #6
> 40 Rapala Wobbler für 144 EUR finde ich angemessen...
> freu mich schon wenns Paket kommt, dann gehts gleich los zum testen...  #a



Tatsächlich ein guter Preis, solche Preise bekommt man sonst nur von AMI-Händlern.
!


----------



## Housic (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

auch vor 2-3 Wochen gekauft.













Berkley Pulse Spinnrute 601H 1,83m / 10-40g
Penn FIERCE 3000 Rolle
0.15er power pro gelb


----------



## Housic (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab heute mal son Koffen bestellt

*AIM Shimano 143 Tackle*








jemand Erfahrungen damit? Sieht m.M.n edel aus und hat style  ist verschickt sollte morgen oder übermorgen kommen, werde berichten.

außerdem noch nen Wobbler 

*Balzer Shirasu Stalker 70 SU 7cm 8g Barsch*







in Barsch farbe, hat den jemand?


----------



## daci7 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Housic schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> in Barsch farbe, hat den jemand?


Nicht in der Farbe - aber an sich ist der Köder ne Granate. Ich fische den gerne in den Farben Weißfisch oder Sabiki.


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich fische den gerne in den Farben Weißfisch oder *Sabiki*.



Sabiki bezeichnet eine Art Hegene, ein Heringspaternoster. Was soll das dann für eine "Farbe" sein!

Ich dachte immer, Frauen wären schlimm, wenn es darum geht Farben zu benennen. Malve, Pfirsich, Melone... und alles andere Gemüse. Aber Angler sind scheints noch viel schlimmer!


----------



## E30Tommi (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir auch mal wieder ein paar Sachen gegönnt:

Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin in 3m und 2-12g WG

Spro Black Arc 820

Stroft GTM

Diverses Zubehör für die Forellenangelei

DAM Carryall damit man alles schön verstaut zum See bekommt

Sänger Anaconda Rest Wallet ( Morgens ein heißes Käffchen muss einfach sein bevor es losgeht  ) 

DAM Power Trout Sbiro Tasche

Liebe Grüße Thomas


----------



## daci7 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Andal schrieb:


> Sabiki bezeichnet eine Art Hegene, ein Heringspaternoster. Was soll das dann für eine "Farbe" sein!
> 
> Ich dachte immer, Frauen wären schlimm, wenn es darum geht Farben zu benennen. Malve, Pfirsich, Melone... und alles andere Gemüse. Aber Angler sind scheints noch viel schlimmer!



Hömma, ich hab das Teil nicht so genannt, da musste dich an die Bengels von Balzer halten |gr: 
Nach mir wär das "Ukelei mit Lila"


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Andal schrieb:


> Sabiki bezeichnet eine Art Hegene, ein Heringspaternoster. Was soll das dann für eine "Farbe" sein!
> 
> Ich dachte immer, Frauen wären schlimm, wenn es darum geht Farben zu benennen. Malve, Pfirsich, Melone... und alles andere Gemüse. Aber Angler sind scheints noch viel schlimmer!


Und ich dachte immer, das schlimmste wären die "Asia-Schriftzeichen-Tattoos", die angeblich Liebe, Glück und sonstwas bedeuten, in wirklichkeit aber meistens Ente süß-sauer |supergri Aber wenn man das so liest, würde sich ein asiatischer Angler wahrscheinlich bömmeln, wenn der deutsche Hardbeitfetischist mit seinen Ködern im Farbton "knuspriges Schweinefleisch in Kokossauce" oder "Reistopf mit Garnelen" ankommt...


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na das ist doch mal eine Angabe. Unter _Ukelei mit Lila _kann man sich was vorstellen. Hätten die es, dank unzureichender Japanischkenntnisse _Karpfenmontage_ genannt, dann wüßte ja auch keiner, dass sie goldfarbenen Karpfen meinen. 

Es hat halt nicht jeder das Fach scheinjapanische Namensgebung studiert. Meine Frage war darum auch ernst gemeint. Unter "Kleinfischpaternoster" konnte ich mir halt partout keine Farbe zusammenreimen.


----------



## MIG 29 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir diese Woche Sebile Wobbler gegönnt, mal schauen was die bringen.


----------



## siloaffe (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Koli-Minnows sind gut:m, verfangen sich beim Wurf aber sehr gerne im Vorfach|gr:


----------



## Besorger (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*







LIEBE AUF DEN ERSTEN WURF


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> LIEBE AUF DEN ERSTEN WURF



Da hat aber einer was großes vor |supergri
Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit der Kombo.


----------



## Besorger (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ohhh jaaa groß schleimig  und süsswasserriesen mäßig


----------



## sMaXx (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

muss mind ne 5k sein


----------



## Besorger (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

5k ? steh gerade auf dem schlauch


----------



## Micha85 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

5k = 5 Kilo = 5000

(Kilo = Griechisch für 1000)


----------



## Besorger (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ok ich deutsch   ja is die 5000er


----------



## Flussmonster (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## Housic (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier mal meine Spielzeuge die ich die letzten 3 Wochen gekauft habe. 

-paar Gummifischlis
-Cormoran Double Joint Jerk Firetiger <- habe ich am Wasser gefunden original verpackt ^^
-Balzer Shirasu Stalker 70 SU 7cm 8g
-Iron Claw Wobbler DOIYO ISHI 50
-Rapala CLACKIN Minnow 9CM 13g
-RAPALA X-Rap® Pop Wobbler Popper
-Savage Gear 4Play Swim&Jerk


Am besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit den DOIYO ISHI und Savage Gear gemacht, hab 80% meiner Fische mit denen gefangen. Den Savage Gear musste ich ein bisschen bearbeiten, man kann den Köder bissl aufklappen, hab dort 5g Blei befestigt, der läuft echt super und schaut total echt aus. Den gibt's für 7 Euro 3Stück in Packung, lohnt sich.. 

den DOIYO ISHI hab ich vor 3 Tagen gekauft, fische den an unserem verkrauten Gewässer, hat mir auch schon paar Fische gebracht, hauptsächlich Hechte..

Hat jemand noch Erfahrungen mit den Ködern? Gute , Schlechte?

Die Balzer Shirasu und CLACKIN Minnow konnte ich noch nicht ausprobieren, sind er heute gekommen, aber freue mich schon drauf 


Gruß


----------



## heja85 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein kleines Mitbringsel meiner Schwägerin aus San Francisco. =)


----------



## Besorger (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*









DIE POST WAR DA   hochwasser  weiche von mir


----------



## grazy04 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

krass... fütterst Du an???



die brauenen an der rechten Ecke der Tasche .... sind das Ukkies (Playboy, Kaulies oder wie die auch immer noch genannt werden)


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wo gibt es denn die Jackson rutenbander


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Housic schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch Erfahrungen mit den Ködern? Gute , Schlechte?




Der Doiyo Ishi in der gleichen Farbe ist mein absoluter Joker für flaches Wasser und lichte Seerosenfelder! :m


----------



## Besorger (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also die gummis da oben sind die stinte von mb-fishing   die rutenbänder gibt es bei stollenwerk24  die haben das ganze jackson sortiment  zufällig


----------



## ulfisch (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe es auch nicht sein lassen können.
Nachdem ich meinen ersten fang auf Gummi hatte, wurde ich etwas angefixt:q






Nachschub um Köderverluste auszugleichen






+ ein kleines Schmakerl für mich





gebundene Vorfächer,
ich hatte einige Verluste auszugleichen und wollte
und um immer auf Naturköder umsteigen zu können.






uuund weil ichs ja so dicke hab(gab Urlaubsgeld)
noch eine 3000er Exist, damit bin ich für das Süßwasser (niemals) komplett gerüstet und ich werde sie auch viel im Urlaub als mittelschwere Spinnrolle verwenden.









noch ein bisschen Gummizeugs und Schnur sind noch unterwegs#h


----------



## Besorger (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*








ich hab da mal was nach bestellt


----------



## Kark (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kleiner Nachschub an Salt Shakern 6" von Camo-Tackle....

http://img836.*ih.us/img836/2061/20130607160104.jpg


----------



## GrÜndi (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir auch mal 3 Pointer gegönnt....http://img203.*ih.us/img203/1996/201306111718271.gif


----------



## Allround Angla (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## MoselBarbe (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So habe endlich meine Traum Combo für dieses Jahr perfekt zusammengestellt.:vik:

Rute: ABU Garcia Fantasista Oren'ji MGS 2,50m 15-50gr. 

Rolle: Shimano Twin Power Ci4 2500

Schnur: Power Pro 9kg in weiß

Liegt super in der Hand und freu mich diese endlich am Wasser einweihen zu dürfen.|supergri|supergri|supergri














Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## laxvän (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tolle Combo, insbesondere die Rute gefällt mir sehr.#6
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## ulfisch (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schnieke
sehr fein.:l


----------



## bobbykron (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Von mir an mich
:k:k:k.                              :l:l:l


----------



## ulfisch (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr feines Röllchen, warum nicht gleich die Limited Edition:m
Spass wirklich schick....berichte dann mal drüber ja#h

Bei mir siehts ähnlich aus|rolleyes
das geile der Zoll hat tatsächlich den lächerlichen warenwert geglaubt der auf dem Päckchen stand und so konnte es mir zugestellt werden|supergri
Beim letzten mal waren alle Rechnungen komplett richtig und vollzählig und ich musste trotzdem antanzen#c der Zoll halt

Shimano Soare 30 2500hgs
werde ich für Gummizeugs benutzen und viel in Grichenland


----------



## lsski (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 203410



wo gibt es den den Marienkäfer ?


----------



## Allround Angla (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War ein kleiner Angelladen. Den wirst wohl nicht mehr so leicht finden.
Die zwei Kaefer gibs aber bei Zesox:
http://www.zesox.de/Kunstkoeder/Wob...ml?force_sid=0c2804afce050a624e4c1fad7dd5683b
http://www.zesox.de/Kunstkoeder/Wob...ml?force_sid=0c2804afce050a624e4c1fad7dd5683b

Laufen echt schoen und Fangen auch.

LG


----------



## Twoface1800 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin moin,
habe mir diese alte Abu Svängsta Feralite 889 Zoom Fliegenrute ersteigert und wollte mal fragen ob jemand erfahrungen mit diesem wohl schon alten Model hat und welche Rolle ihr mir dafür empfehlen würdet. Danke schonmal an alle Angelfreunde


----------



## smilex (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nicht 100% neu, immerhin schon 4 Std benutzt, 
meine neue, zweite, Erstausstatung zum Spinnfischen.






Nennenswerte Teile
Rute: Saenger Pro-T 2,4m 50-120
Rolle: Spro Passion 740
Schnur: 20er geflochtene in grün
Sortimentskästen ausem Discounter
Köder, Massband, Messer, etc etc

In etwa hab ich nu, mit Jahreskarte und Schein für ein Jahr, 
nicht ganz 200 Tacken ausgegeben würd ich schätzen,
für nen wiedereinstieg glaub ich nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig.

Bisher bin ich absolut zu frieden, allerdings auch nur geschneidert in den wenigen Minuten.

Mal schauen was in den nächsten Wochen so kommt,
wie ich mich kenne wird das ganze recht zügig erweitert


----------



## Twister_Jigger (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo zusammen!

Dann möchte ich mich auch mal wieder melden!

Ich habe mir heute ein paar neue Sachen für den anstehenden Schwedentrip gegönnt...

Dazu gehört ne Daiwa R Nessa 2500 er mit 15 er Power Pro, Wobbler und eine Übergangsrute, da die Steckruten nicht in den Koffer passen...


----------



## Besorger (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*










ihr wisst ja wo ihr mich findet


----------



## grazy04 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Besorger: deja vu ??? 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3908450&postcount=7065


----------



## E30Tommi (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab auch wieder was neues...

Vom User paule79 eine Berkley Pulse in 1,83m und 2-8g.

Zustand Neuwertig, Preis fair, und auf diesem Wege konnte ich schon in kürze meiner anwesenheit im Board den 1. netten Boardi kennen lernen.

Danke noch mal an Dich und für den netten Kontakt.

( Hier fehlt eindeutig ein Bewertungssystem! )

Ich liebe diese Rute einfach... Die pirsch am Bach mit Miniwobbler darf nun beginnen.

Liebe Grüße Tommi


----------



## Allround Angla (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs ein cooles Buch




Man kann nie genug dazulernen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mitchell MAG PRO LITE evx   

Rolle (Passion XTR) lag noch "zufällig" rum |supergri


----------



## Pumba86 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier gabs nen Satz neue Rollen für die Karpfenstöcker


----------



## paule79 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...so,nach langem hin und her,testgrabbeln etc.
habe ich nun meine schwere Spinnrute gefunden

Da ich schon mit der 20-50 g zufrieden bin,ist es die 40-80g auch noch geworden.

Bei einem Preis von 70 € konnte ich nicht nein sagen.#6

Ci@o


----------



## Mendez (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für 70,- hätte ich mir glatt 3 davon gekauft.


----------



## paule79 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Für 70,- hätte ich mir glatt 3 davon gekauft.


Einzelstück :q


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so heute ne neue zandercombo geschossen.

aspius mit 3000er lexa und stroft typ 2


----------



## TAT1980 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

da ich anfänger bin und es echt mühsam war eine komplette ausrüstung zusammen zu stellen, wollte ich all meine anfänger käufe der letzten 4 wochen mal auflisten, seit bestandener Prüfung. das istalles nur fürs angeln, falls jemand noch fragen hat, PM me

Angelausrüstung:
1x Daiwa Exceler Spinnrute 240, 15g-50g
1x Daiwa Exceler x2500 Angelrolle
1x Dam Shaddow Spin 240, 25g-75g
1x RedArc Spro 4000
1x Daiwa Tournament geflochtene Angelschnur 0,16er
1x Dynamite Angelschnur geflochten 0,16 grün
1x Tashiro Unterfang Kecher
1x 72 Stahlvorfächer grün
2x Köderbox mit inhalt ( fishermans Partnershop angebot)
1x Snakehead Hecht Set 10tlg Gummifische, komplettes Jig Sortiment
1x Erste Hilfe Set für Angler
1x Multifunktionstool ( taschenmesserzange)
1x Stirnlampe mit zusätzlichen roten LED´s
1x Elite Force Survival Messer
1x Filitier Messer
1x Discounter Schlauchboot
1x Alu Paddel


Taschen:
1x BW Kampfseerucksack oliv grün 65 liter
1x BW Kampfseerucksack mit rollen schwarz 100 liter
1x Balzer 1,45m Rutenfutteral Rutentasche Großes Fach für 3-5 Ruten Schirm Kescher
1x High Peak wasserfester Stausack 25 liter

Klamotten:

2x Funktionsunterwäsche von Tchibo
2x Herren-Sport-Funktions-Unterwäsche, Hemd 1/2 Arm+Pant ,ohne Seitennähte schwarz + weiß
1x US KAMPFHOSE BDU Feldhose Cargo Hose Tarnhose Armeehose Rangerhose realtree
1x US KAMPFHOSE BDU Feldhose Cargo Hose Tarnhose Armeehose Rangerhose fleckentarn
1x hochwertige Allround-Socken für Jäger & Angler, COOLMAX
1x Motorrad Funktionsshirt & Funktionshose Set Funktionsunterwäsche Shirt Hose
1x Aquaschuhe Surfschuhe Badeschuhe Neoprenschuhe
2x HANES - atmungsaktives Muskel Shirt - tank top men
2x kurze Biker-,Tennis- & Sport-Socken, Sneaker- Füßlinge, Fahrrad/Rad/Jogging/Bike
1x GUIDELINE Crosswater V2 - Watschuhe
1x G. Loomis Atmungsaktive Wathose
1x fleece anzug mit mütze als 2. lage
1x Orig. BW Feldbluse Fleckentarn
1x Original BW Feldhose Fleckentarn
1x Anglerweste Fleckentarn
1x Bandana Woodland Digital Kopftuch
1x Fox Rage Grip Gloves Landehandschuhe
1x DAM MAD NO-XS SUNGLASSES Realtree AP Grau
1x Max Fuchs US GI Buschhut, mit Kinnband, GI Boonie, Rip Stop, flecktarn


ich kann 98% der sachen in dem kampfseerucksack packen inkl. schlauchboot.
bin ohne auto unterwegs. nur die watsachen und kleinen seesack,sind nicht dabei, wenn ich auf boots tour gehe


----------



## DingoDong (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mach mal bitte ein Foto von dir in kompletter Montur


----------



## Moerser83 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DingoDong schrieb:


> Mach mal bitte ein Foto von dir in kompletter Montur



|good:|muahah:


----------



## TAT1980 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mach mal bitte ein Foto von dir in kompletter Montur[/QUOTE]

meinste mich?

bin Montag wieder draußen,da werde ich mal ein paar selbst Portraits machen. aber alles auf einmal werde ich bestimmt nicht anhaben, wenn es warm wird 

oder hier erstmal im keller    JETZT dürft ihr lachen


----------



## Margarelon (12. Juli 2013)

OK, ich lache nicht. Kann mir aber ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen... 
Das hat du alles innerhalb vier Wochen gekauft???? Respekt...


----------



## TAT1980 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja. Brauchte 2 mal gehalt, sonst hätte geld nicht gereicht. 
Bin an fast 1000€ dran oder sogar knapp drüber, aber dafür habe ich erstmal ruhe, hoffe ich.
hätte vorher nicht gedacht, das das so teuer werden kann. Und ich habe soagar nur mittelklasse ware eingekauft.


----------



## GeorgeB (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da fehlt noch ein vernünftiger Ghettoblaster "für aufe Schulter"!

SCNR #6


----------



## Scholle 0 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@TAT 1980
Wer hat dich denn beraten?


----------



## fischerking1986 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Will ja nicht motzen...aber für 1000€ wär mir des zeug nicht wert#c


----------



## Bommaringa (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fischerking1986 schrieb:


> Will ja nicht motzen...aber für 1000€ wär mir des zeug nicht wert#c


 
Seh das genauso... vorallem bissl wenig Angelzeug für 1000€ oder nicht? |kopfkrat


----------



## MoselBarbe (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TAT1980 schrieb:


> Ja. Brauchte 2 mal gehalt, sonst hätte geld nicht gereicht.
> Bin an fast 1000€ dran oder sogar knapp drüber, aber dafür habe ich erstmal ruhe, hoffe ich.
> hätte vorher nicht gedacht, das das so teuer werden kann. Und ich habe soagar nur mittelklasse ware eingekauft.



Nein, ruhe hast du nicht.... Warte bis der Affe kommt und zubeißt. 
Meinen werde ich irgendwie nicht mehr los :m

Petri 
MoselBarbe


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

da will`s aber einer wissen|uhoh:


----------



## Bommaringa (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So nach langem Überlegen und Testgrabbeln  hab ich jetzt zugeschlagen.

Stradic Spin 2,46m 10-35g ne Stradic 4000er Rolle und als Schnur ne 15er Power Pro.





Hatte beim ersten Testfischen richtig Spaß mit der neuen Rute nur die Bisse blieben noch aus. Naja vielleicht ändert sich das ja heute Abend


----------



## Ben-CHI (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich ein Backup gefunden falls meine gute Fireblood irgendwann mal das zeitlich segnen sollte...:vik:


----------



## MoselBarbe (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ben-CHI schrieb:


> Endlich ein Backup gefunden falls meine gute Fireblood irgendwann mal das zeitlich segnen sollte...:vik:



Geil, wo haste die denn noch gefunden???:m

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## BronkoderBär (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

In der heutigen Zeit muss man vorsorgen...


----------



## schwarzbarsch (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir auch mal wieder was neues gegönnt. Ne Yasei Red Aspius & ne Spro Sports Arc 820 dazu. War aber wohl eher Zufall dass ich damit dann am Samstag auch gleich 2 Rapfen verhaften konnte.


----------



## Ben-CHI (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> Geil, wo haste die denn noch gefunden???:m
> 
> Petri
> MoselBarbe




In der Bucht....zwar kein Schnäppchen aber Spaß kostet eben |supergri


----------



## Birnfried188 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was macht man eigentlich in der Mittagspause wenn dazu der 
Angelladen in der nähe ist? Richtig.
Man fährt fasst blind daran vorbei, dreht schnell um und geht fix einkaufen


----------



## DingoDong (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Birnfried188 schrieb:


> Was macht man eigentlich in der Mittagspause wenn dazu der
> Angelladen in der nähe ist? Richtig.
> Man fährt fasst blind daran vorbei, dreht schnell um und geht fix einkaufen
> Anhang anzeigen 205751
> ...



Oh man, fangen die Fische?


----------



## siloaffe (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neues Spielzeug aus Übersee


----------



## Birnfried188 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DingoDong schrieb:


> Oh man, fangen die Fische?


Oh man, die fangen aufjedenfall Fische :q
Sonst hätte ich die nich gekauft.


----------



## e!k (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab es auch mal wieder was neues.


----------



## ulfisch (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



e!k schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es auch mal wieder was neues.



Oh du Lausbub wenn Mamma das sieht.|supergri
Das ist die spezial version bzw. im neuen Kleid Vanquish ne oder direkt aus Nippon?


----------



## e!k (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist die Limited Edition der Vanquish aus JP.


----------



## ulfisch (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sach ich doch sehr schick.
Wie fasst sie sich an?


----------



## e!k (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gefischt habe ich die Rolle noch nicht, bin aber vom ersten Eindruck wirklich begeistert muss ich sagen.


----------



## daci7 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Birnfried188 schrieb:


> Oh man, die fangen aufjedenfall Fische :q
> Sonst hätte ich die nich gekauft.



mMn ist besonders der Shirasu Stalker 'ne Bank auf Barsch!


----------



## ulfisch (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



e!k schrieb:


> Gefischt habe ich die Rolle noch nicht, bin aber vom ersten Eindruck wirklich begeistert muss ich sagen.


Noch ne LivreKurbel darn und du hast ein Unikat:k|rolleyes


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

N paar neue Hardbaits :l


----------



## DingoDong (3. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wat isn dat?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was neues der letzten Tage.


----------



## pike-81 (3. August 2013)

Moinsen!

@Hecht911:
Interessante Cranks mit Bucktail oben rechts.
Wie heißen die?
Wie groß und schwer sind sie?
Gibt es die auch als Tiefläufer?
Petri


----------



## hechtangler2911 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das sind Deps Realiser in 1,8Oz.
Beste Japan Qualität, der Lauf ist der Hammer.
Gibt es gerade zum Knaller Ausverkaufspreis beim Stolle.
http://www.angeln-shop.de/de/shop/6...906-43d6-83a9-5e38070ee5e6/productdetail.aspx

Hab auch noch andere Farben davon.


----------



## BronkoderBär (6. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lunker-City-...jJtc7%2Ff3u0fzga6fGYI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

kann man nich mäckern. sind zwar nicht so meine farben aber wozu gibts edding. dunkelgrün und dunkelbraun werden die shocker angeschmiert.


----------



## Thairo (7. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute das Forellen Equip ein wenig erweitert.


----------



## Flori der Fuchs (7. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute,

gestern angekommen. Shimano Polbrille und spasseshalber der neu "Wunderlockstoff". Werd am Wochenden mal sehen was der bringt (-;
Übrigens alles mit dem tollen Gutschein bei DD (z.Z. noch zu haben)



Gruß FG


----------



## -TiTo- (7. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich will auch mal und hoffe es funktioniert.

Hier meine Daiwa linear interline
Um die Rolle geht es nicht, und ja da ist auch etwas wenig Schnur drauf 







Hmm ich glaube es hat nicht funktioniert


----------



## Daniel SN (7. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nö hat es nicht.


----------



## Walsumer80 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab heute gekauft,bei Edeka,50ß Gramm gemischtes Hack,einen Kasten Köpi,Schachtel Kippen,6 Dosen Monster,Mülltüten,Hunde und Katzenfutter,die neue SFT und diversen Kleinkram,leider ohne Bilder.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kannst du nachträglich ein Bild von dem Hack machen?


----------



## Walsumer80 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Kannst du nachträglich ein Bild von dem Hack machen?



Zu spät,schon weg|supergri


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (7. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So mal schnell unerwartet ne neue Spinnrolle gegönnt.
Der Preis war ja auch unschlagbar.Shimano Stradic 4000 Gtm für 79,99€


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und wieder stand der Postmann vor der Tür :l


----------



## Bommaringa (10. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Und wieder stand der Postmann vor der Tür :l



Die Tempos hättest aber nicht zwingend per Post bestellen müssen... gibts in jedem Supermarkt


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

naja, im Zusammenhang mit dem smiley wird er sie wohl gebraucht haben.
is doch nurn bisschen metall#d


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Tempos sollen nur als Größenvergleich dienen 
Dieses bisschen Blech bringt mir in verillexten Gewässern die besten Fische ans Band und bei Verlusten kommen mir nicht gleich die Tränen


----------



## Blechinfettseb (13. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich sind meine 3 Pike Fighter Junior Triple angekommen. Ganz schön mächtig die Teile! Mal gespannt was die Hechte dazu sagen werden :m


----------



## pike-81 (13. August 2013)

Moinsen!
Hab den als Einteiler. Hat mir geschleppt und geworfen schon Fisch gebracht. Der baut gut Druck auf.
Petri


----------



## Multenmax (18. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist hier ein schönes Thema, finde ich. Ich habe die Seiten eifrig durchgestöbert. 

Gestern kam eine kleine Sendung Gno's in 20 Gramm. Ich fische die kleinen Wühler nicht nur im Salz, sondern auch im Süßwasser auf Barsch und Zander.


----------



## Daniel SN (23. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir heute auch mal wieder was schönes gegönnt. Und zwar eine Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 3.05 cm 20-50 gr. 
Wie ich finde eine sehr schöne Rute zum Zander angeln. Fischt von euch auch jemand diese Rute und kann schon was dazu sagen? Denn ich konnte heute nach dem Kauf bisher nur einen gut 30 cm großen Barsch fangen damit. Ach und diverse Gummis landeten natürlich auch im Einkaufswagen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir ne Spinnrute mit solchen komischen Ringen gekauft...


----------



## slowhand (24. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hab mir ne Spinnrute mit solchen komischen Ringen gekauft...



Oha, grosse Investition! Lohnt sich die (Mehr-)kohle?


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Weiss ich selber nicht so richtig...

Meiner Meinung nach das beste was im Spinnbereich vorhanden ist, Fische andere Morethans ohne die AGS Ringe und da merkt man die Köder schon sehr gut, aber mit der AGS Rute fühlt man jede einzelne Bewegung vom Chubby. Das ist schon heftig.

Muss da aber noch ein paarmal los und mit 2 ruten Parallel angeln. 

Bin auch gespannt auf den Küsteneinsatz. Hab damit schon ein paarmal 25g Blinker auf die Reise geschickt. Bin gespannt was passiert, wenn mal eine Wicklung um den Ring geht. Da ist null Spiel in den Ringen. Entweder der hält, oder er bricht. Eieiei...

Zum Kotzen finde ich jetzt schon, das man die nirgends ablegen kann (an der Küste wird das der Horror) und keine Köder in die Ringe hängen kann.


----------



## sMaXx (25. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei dem preis und dann darfste sie nicht ablegen hmm


----------



## ein Angler (25. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi
Welche AGS ist es denn.
Andreas


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist die Demon Wading Custom. Will sie zum leichteren Forellenangeln, evtl. auch Barscheln nutzen und gelegentlich zum Mefo Blinkern. 

Leistet gute Arbeit über den angegebenen Wurfgewichtsbereich.
Sodass es locker möglich ist, mit 3-6g Ködern, aber auch mit 25g Ködern zu fischen. Also im Prinzip ist auch Zanderangeln und leichteres Hechtangeln mit Wobblern und kleineren Gufis drin.


----------



## ein Angler (25. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi
Freut mich das sie Dir gefällt.
Ich fische ja unter anderem die AGS Shad Shaker 2
Sie ist auch so wie Du schreibst, tolle Erkennung ob es Fisch oder Hacker ist als auch sehr guter Köderkontakt  und unglaublich schnell in der Aktion.
Andreas


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab ja noch zum leichten Kunstköderangeln eine Morethan die 5-23g Wurfgewicht hat und damit dichter an den kleinen Ködern liegt, die ich fischen möchte. Aber Anhieb und Köderführung gefällt mir mit der 7-35g Rute besser, auch wenn das werfen von den leichten Ködern ein bisschen schlechter geht. Sollten die letzten 5m Wurfweite doch mal nötig sein, dann nehm ich halt die andere...

Was sich auch krass anfühlt, wenn die Wobbler die maximale Tauchtiefe erreicht haben dann schüttelt das richtig durch den Blank ins Handgelenk. In der Intensität ist mir sowas vorher auch noch nicht aufgefallen.

Falls ich mal richtig mit Zanderangeln anfangen sollte, dann hol ich mir auch die Shadshaker II :>


----------



## rudini (30. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

brand-new :l...and just arrived#h


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach der Arbeit nochmal fix bei 2 Dealern meines Vertrauens rangefahren und fix n bisschen Tackle gekauft


----------



## Scholle 0 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir vorhin noch mal schnell nen Hacken zugelegt!|supergri


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



rudini schrieb:


> brand-new :l...and just arrived#h



Was ist das denn für ein Modell?


----------



## Daniel SN (30. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Stella damit wirst du bestimmt viel Freude haben!! Und mit dem Haken find ich geil...
Muss ich denn auch erwähnen das ich heute ne Packung Maden und Hakenpäckchen gekauft habe?  *g*


----------



## spike999 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Muss ich denn auch erwähnen das ich heute ne Packung Maden und Hakenpäckchen gekauft habe?  *g*



wenn dann mit bild...weil heißt ja ´´schaut was ich gekauft habe``


----------



## LOCHI (31. August 2013)

Endlich! Nachher wird sie eingeweiht, hoffentlich mit Fisch ;-)


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 207589
> 
> Endlich! *Nachher wird sie eingeweiht, hoffentlich mit Fisch* ;-)



petri dazu!! mindestens ne bafo ü 60


----------



## rudini (31. August 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Modell?



SC79H
#h


----------



## carpomizer1111 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,
fische seit 2 Wochen eine neue Spinnrute die ich bei einem Abo geschenkt bekommen habe....
Es handelt sich dabei um die Iron Claw IC Doyjo Nijin Concept.
Als Rolle habe ich eine Ryobi Zauber 2000 drauf mit Nanofiler Schnur.
Wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand die Rute auch hat,ob ihr mir was zur Rute sagen könnt,und ob die Zusammenstellung so passt.....
Die Rute ist 1,93cm lang und hat ein Wurfgewicht von 7-23gramm.
Bis jetzt war ich einige male am Wasser (Neckar)und kann nichts negatives sagen.......
Es waren einige Forellen dabei,ein Barsch mit 30cm und einen Döbel mit 45cm den die Rute sehr gut gemeistert hat........


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und wieder kam ein Paket #6


----------



## siloaffe (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 

Feine Sachen..... 

Sind das oben rechts Kopers Wobbler wenn ja welch????


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Siloaffe...das sind Spro Ikiru Wobbler...hab leider kein besseres Foto machen können


----------



## darula (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

was sind das rechts unten für Zocker???


----------



## Daniel SN (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wollte mir heute auch eine vertikal Rute kaufen doch leider konnte ich in 3 Angelläden nichts passendes für mich finden. Das war vielleicht nervig!
Aber ich konnte trotzdem in jedem Laden einige Kleinigkeiten finden wie Gummis, Boxen, Vorfächer und Jigköpfe. Und grad beim neu sortieren der Köder stellte ich mal wieder fest das ich ungefähr ein Kilo Gummis nicht mehr fische. Eventuell sollte man mal paar Anzeigen schalten hier im Board um tauschen zu können. Denn es geht garantiert vielen hier so.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ darula: das sind keine Zocker, sondern Booster...sind spezielle Rapfenköder vgl mit dem ASP-Spinner von Spro, nur deutlich günstiger :m


----------



## darula (5. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ar





Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> @ darula: das sind keine Zocker, sondern Booster...sind spezielle Rapfenköder vgl mit dem ASP-Spinner von Spro, nur deutlich günstiger :m


Jo, sehen so aus ! Von welcher Marke sind die und wo gibts die?


----------



## BronkoderBär (5. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Marke "Tommi"|supergri

www.raubfischspezialist.de



bei mir kam gestern ein Rapala Scatter Rap Shad aus den USA an.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0FpfCfE_Cs
er hält was er verspricht.
in finland schon seit vielen jahren am fische fangen ist rapala auf den zug aufgesprungen und stürmt mit knarren ins führerhäuschen.
wollen sogar patent anmelden soweit ich weiss.
aber nachdem finische wobbler mit diesem "saddle lip" so schwer zu bekommen und ungemein teuerer sind, es außerdem nur minnows gibt, hab ich mir den kollegen geholt.
salmos "Whacky" läuft auch so.


----------



## Nicky67 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wa heute im Briefkasten :vik:

Wa schwer zu finden genau in der größe aber nun hab ich sie :m! habt ihr erfahrungen/erfolge damit?

Bin am überlegen mir noch nen paar mehr FAT SWINGERS zu holen xD

https://jimfish.de/index.php?route=product/search&filter_name=swing impact&strict=true


----------



## carpjunkie (6. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.camo-tackle.de/38-FAT-Swing-Impact


----------



## Nicky67 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

thx  ;-)


----------



## u-see fischer (6. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier auch mit kleinem Video: http://www.germantackle.de/Swing-Impact-FAT-38


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

N paar neue extragroße Gummis und n bisschen Kleinzeugs ...
Der Herbst kann kommen und mit ihm hoffentlich ein paar BIG MAMAS


----------



## sprogoe (6. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

1000 qm Grundstück, 2 kleine Forellenteiche, eigene Quelle auf dem Grundstück, 3 Hütten mit allen nötigen Gerätschaften.



Dagegen verblaßt doch jede Red Arc.


----------



## west1 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sprogoe schrieb:


> 1000 qm Grundstück, 2 kleine Forellenteiche, eigene Quelle auf dem Grundstück, 3 Hütten mit allen nötigen Gerätschaften.
> 
> 
> 
> Dagegen verblaßt doch jede Red Arc.



Endlich hat mal einer was rechtes gekauft! #6#6#6
Wünsche viel Spaß und wenig Arbeit damit!


----------



## sprogoe (6. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






Hubert,

viel Spaß und wenig Arbeit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im Moment habe ich von beidem, wird sich aber immer mehr hin zu Gunsten des Spaßes entwickeln.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Topic (8. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei mir gabs

1 x ballistol
1 x wd 40
1 x fett
1 x feinmechaniker öl
1 x qantum Hot sauce spray

die rollen pflege kann beginnen ^^


----------



## -GT- (8. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Topic schrieb:


> bei mir gabs
> 
> 1 x ballistol
> 1 x wd 40
> ...



Und wozu so viele Produkte ? 1 gutes Öl für die Kugellager und ein zähflussiges, gutes Fett reichen völlig aus. 
WD 40 ist zur Rollenpflege sowieso nicht geeignet, da es zum verharzen neigt. 
So wie ich das sehe hast du nun 4 Sorten Öl und Fett (mit das Wichtigste bei der Rollenpflege ) von dem man nun nicht weiß welches es ist. Fett und Öl müssen sich ebenso miteinander vertragen, was bei deiner Zusammenstellung vermutlich nicht der Fall sein wird. 

Da hätte ich lieber zu "nahmhaften", bewährten Produkten gegriffen, die in der Summe dasselbe kosten, aber aufeinander abgestimmt sind.


----------



## Topic (8. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mach dir keine sorgen ^^

ich nehme natürlich nicht alle produkte zur rollen pflege ^^
wollte halt nur nicht jede kleine einzelheit aufschreiben...

aber jetz tuh ich es ^^

ballistol is nur für die ruten da..die nach dem salzwasser einsatz werden die ruten mit leitungswasser abgespult und dann alle metallteile mit ballistol eingesprüht.

das fett (kulgellagerfett) auch wenn ich es dafür nicht benutze dient nur dazu anbauteile... möchte ich sie nennen also kappen/metall platten usw an der rolle....einzufetten um ein wassereindringen (bei einer tauchfahrt) zu minimieren.

quantum hot sauce is fürs getriebe da...also ritzel,zahnräder usw.....

das öl welches harz und säurefrei ist kommt bei den kugellagern sowie beim schnurlaufröllchen zum einsatz

und wd40 is nur für den auseinanderbau der rollen falls etwas mal ein bisschen klemmt ^^.....ich fahr mit diesen produkten bis jetz ganz gut ^^


----------



## siloaffe (8. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir gerade en neues Benzinbetriebenes Filletiermesser geschossen 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/370888972543?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Scholle 0 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade en neues Benzinbetriebenes Filletiermesser geschossen
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/370888972543?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Aber Vorsicht , das schärfen bei dem Messer läuft etwas anders als bei herkömmlichen Filetiermessern.#6


----------



## siloaffe (8. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke für die Info aber ich hab Rundfeilen sowie E-Kettenschärfer, dürfte also kein Problem sein


----------



## -GT- (9. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Topic schrieb:


> mach dir keine sorgen ^^
> 
> ich nehme natürlich nicht alle produkte zur rollen pflege ^^
> wollte halt nur nicht jede kleine einzelheit aufschreiben...



Dann will ich nichts gesagt haben. Hört sich in der Zusammenfassung schon sinnvoller an .


----------



## ameisentattoo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe zusammen mit Boardie Hänger79 ... äh Paule79 bei Tommi geplündert.
DPD hat sich zwar alle Mühe gegeben, aber letztlich sind die Sachen doch noch angekommen :vik:

Micky


----------



## paule79 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Habe zusammen mit Boardie Hänger79 ... äh Paule79 bei Tommi geplündert.
> DPD hat sich zwar alle Mühe gegeben, aber letztlich sind die Sachen doch noch angekommen :vik:



Na prima,dann können wir ja wieder "fütterrn" gehen.


----------



## Daniel SN (11. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach dem gestrigen Angeltag, der ein bisschen meine Köderbox gelichtet hat, besuchte ich wieder einen Angelladen. Neben unzähligen Gummis, Stingern, Jigköpfen, Einhängern und Co landeten auch noch ein neuer Regenanzug inkl. Hose in meinem Warenkorb. Dann gefiel mir noch ein schöner Pullover und wenn man schon so weit fährt kann man sich ja auch noch gleich eine Rute zum Vertikal angeln kaufen.
Meine Wahl fiel auf eine Stradic S71MH mit einer länge von 2,15 und einem Wurfgewicht von 15-50 Gramm.
Natürlich musste nun auch noch eine passende Rolle dazu her und da ich es harmonisch mag, wurde auch hier eine Stradic 3000 SFD von Shimano verschraubt. Inkl. einer Schnur die von Zanderanglern begeistert gekauft wird.
Leider fehlt mir der Name dazu aber da ich sie schon Live am Wasser erlebt habe und selbst Knoten damit gebunden hab, wusste ich diese musste es unbedingt sein.

Nun hoffe ich das ich gut gerüstet bin und morgen so Gott will meinen Zander damit fange.


----------



## erik88 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ameisentattoo schrieb:


> Habe zusammen mit Boardie Hänger79 ... äh Paule79 bei Tommi geplündert.
> DPD hat sich zwar alle Mühe gegeben, aber letztlich sind die Sachen doch noch angekommen :vik:
> 
> Micky



meine bestellung vor zwei tagen sieht in etwa ähnlich aus... die haben top preise und ne gute auswahl


----------



## Daniel SN (12. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier noch ein Foto von Rute und Rolle.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eigentlich wollte ich mir heute nur nen 95er Bonnie holen...und mit was kommt man ausm Laden?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Immerhin ist der Bonnie dabei!

Hab das im Lebensmittelladen auchmal geschafft, das was ich wollte zu vergessen und dafür allerhand andren Kram zu kaufen...


----------



## Nicky67 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

danke erstmal für die tipps!!! hatte schon einige erfolge mit den FAT´s :m bilder vom fang folgen demnächst#a

da ich zurzeit mega viel am testen bin..... WAS haltet ihr hiervon?

für den preis dachte ich probier ich´s mal  geholt hab ich wieder von hier :g
http://jimfish.de/index.php?route=product/search&filter_name=aquantic circ&strict=true


----------



## RedHead (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nochmal was die Bestände aufgestockt...:g


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neue Kunstköder und 2 Etuis für die Polbrillen #h


----------



## siloaffe (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs heute ne neue Rute. 

Die flamm neue Taipan Burakku Lure 2,70m 12-46g (verträgt aber mehr) 

Ein absoluter Traum von Zanderstock für den ich meine Fantasista Nano 922MH verkaufen werde. 
Extrem schnelle und steife Spitze, super feinfühlig und wenns bei großen Fischen nötig wird macht der Blank sich leicht rund was die Aussteigerquote stark minimiert! 
(Sollte einer Interesse an der Fantasista Nano haben, Pn an mich )


----------



## marka31 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Neue Kunstköder und 2 Etuis für die Polbrillen #h


 die zwei gufis unten sw und rw wie heißen die, ich habe einen sg und ist auf meinem Fluss auf Hecht sehr fängig


----------



## daci7 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs heute ne neue Rute.
> 
> Die flamm neue Taipan Burakku Lure 2,70m 12-46g
> [...]


Schöner Stock - aber sag mal, wurdest du fürs unerlaubte einkaufen angekettet oder was ist das an deinem Fuß?


----------



## siloaffe (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



daci7 schrieb:


> Schöner Stock - aber sag mal, wurdest du fürs unerlaubte einkaufen angekettet oder was ist das an deinem Fuß?




So ungefähr.... 

Ne Quatsch das ist `n Kühlpad, ich bin beim aus dem LKW steigen umgeknickt und hab mich einmal quer durch die Tanke abgerollt. Jetzt habsch nen dicken Knöchel und nen dicken Ellenbogen, passt ja nächste Woche habsch Urlaub#q


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ marka31
Die Gummis von oben nach unten:
- Lunker City Shaker 11 cm in Ice-Shad
- Kopyto River 10 cm in silber weiß
- Kopyto Classic 7,5 cm
- Kopyto Classic 7,5 cm

Ja grade die 7,5er Kopytos sind klasse, weil sie von der Größe her so sind das jeder Raubfisch die nimmt...:m


----------



## XDorschhunterX (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



siloaffe schrieb:


> So ungefähr....
> 
> Ne Quatsch das ist `n Kühlpad, ich bin beim aus dem LKW steigen umgeknickt und hab mich einmal quer durch die Tanke abgerollt. Jetzt habsch nen dicken Knöchel und nen dicken Ellenbogen, passt ja nächste Woche habsch Urlaub#q



Seid froh, dass er nur die nackten Füße drauf hat. In der "E-Bucht" hatte mal jemand was reingestellt, der war beim Fotografieren komplett nackt. Da hing etwas Anderes im Bild. #d


----------



## ein Angler (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi
Redest Du von einer sagen wir mal Kuppe. 
Andreas


----------



## Harrie (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> Redest Du von einer sagen wir mal Kuppe.
> Andreas




Ich glaub er meint einen ehemaligen Finanzminister.


----------



## Breamhunter (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> Seid froh, dass er nur die nackten Füße drauf hat. In der "E-Bucht" hatte mal jemand was reingestellt, der war beim Fotografieren komplett nackt. Da hing etwas Anderes im Bild. #d



Jo, der hier


----------



## Multenmax (22. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war gestern auch ein wenig in der Weichmacher-Abteilung unterwegs. ein paar Kopytos und Slendrys von Quantum:


----------



## Multenmax (23. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

oh, bild verrutscht...


----------



## Daniel SN (23. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war heute auch nicht untätig und habe wieder einmal die Wirtschaft angekurbelt. Paar Shaker in 8" und Material um Stinger und Vorfächer zu bauen.


----------



## Topic (25. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sowas kommt dabei raus wenn man auf jemanden warten muss und ein angelladen in der nähe ist ^^

div. Jigköpfe
paar gummis..die kopyto king shads in den gelb/rot/orange tönen sollen für dorsch her halten....halten meist aber nur einen tag wenn die leos beißfreudig sind ...aber die mögen se nun mal ^^ 
die weißtöne sollen mir barsch und hecht bringen.
die mini kopyto als klassischen barschköder
eine segelpose fürs kofi angeln auf hecht
ein pack titanvorfächer
sowie andere gummis deren namen ich nich kenne.....nur überzeugte mich die from..so sehen die fische in meinem gewässer mal was anderes...vielleicht bringt das den einen oder anderen fisch mehr.....optional wieder für die dorsche...haben ähnlichkeit mit nem sandaal 






und da war ein richtiges schnäppchen im laden..ne speedmaster in 300 cm 20-50wg für 189 statt 349 XD
wer da nich zuschlägt is selber schuld
so ironie wieder aus


----------



## pike-81 (26. September 2013)

Mhm, solltest mal prüfen, ob der Typ, auf den Du gewartet hast, Provision bekommen hat&hellip;


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach der Arbeit nochmal fix beim TackleDealer gewesen


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Pünktlich zur Raubfischsaison kam mein neuer Kescher:
- Balzer Metallica, 90x90 gummiertes Netz...solide Verarbeitung


----------



## sevone (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich poste jetzt auch mal was, denn heute kam mein portables Raymarine Dragonfly an. Dazu gab noch eine Geberstange und einen 10Ah Akku.
http://*ih.us/a/img209/5065/iclj.jpg

Hier das Gerät in Aktion (nachträglich hinzugefügt):


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich ist meine neue Spinnkombo zusammengestellt  
 Sie besteht aus ner 2,70er Skeletor Pro Spin mit 25-70 gr WG, ner 360er Penn Slammer und 0,14er weiße geflochtene Schnur...
 Hoffentlich ist sie in der Praxis genauso geil wie in der Optik :k


----------



## buddah (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sevone schrieb:


> Ich poste jetzt auch mal was, denn heute kam mein portables Raymarine Dragonfly an. Dazu gab noch eine Geberstange und einen 10Ah Akku.



Ja sauber -das will ich mir auch gönnen !!! Vieleicht könntes du ja ein Feedback nach den ersten Einsätzen abgeben ??

Recht viel findet man im Netz ja leider noch nicht!!


----------



## Striker1982 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich honnte einfach nicht noch länger dran vorbeigehen  
Der Affe auf der Schulter hat doch gewonnen und meine Freundin hat mich dafür nicht mal allzusehr verhauen  

http://*ih.us/a/img28/6379/hxx6.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img600/8417/rwv2.jpg


----------



## pike-81 (3. Oktober 2013)

Mhm, zur Zeit liest man aber nur Schlechtes über die Neuauflage.


----------



## Daniel SN (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das macht ja MUT, denn ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir eine Stella zu kaufen.


----------



## pike-81 (3. Oktober 2013)

High-End-Spinnrollen-Diskusionsthread


----------



## Striker1982 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Mhm, zur Zeit liest man aber nur Schlechtes über die Neuauflage.



Komischerweise aber nur von ein paar wenigen  
Die Zeit wird zeigen was sie macht oder auch nicht  
Aber ich wette das 90% der leute die sich grad über die Stella das Maul zereisen noch keine neue SW am Wasser hatten


----------



## pike-81 (3. Oktober 2013)

Dann halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## pike-81 (3. Oktober 2013)

Dann halte und mal auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Striker1982 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mach ich keine Panik


----------



## kreuzass (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir gerade etwas für die Raubfischjagt bestellt.

Climax Touch 8 Braid in dunkelgrün, 0,18mm
(Meine erste geflochtene, bin gespannt. Die Entscheidungsfindung hat Tage gebraucht.)

DAM Effzet Sprinter Wobbler in der Farbe silver Minnow, 11cm, 23g

Berkley Pulse Shad in Farbe Pearl blue, 11cm

Cormoran Großraumrucksack 1001
(bin bisher mit einem billigen, mit einem Schultergurt, losgezogen. Einfach umständlich.)

Balzer Polbrille Metal Jet
(Bisher bin ich ohne einen derartigen Schnickschnack ausgekommen. Mal schauen, was ich davon halte.)

2 Ködernadeln


----------



## Walsumer80 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab ich mir heute zugelegt,2 Packungen Miesmuscheln,2 mal Suppengemüse,3 Flaschen Wein,ein paar Blu Rays und den schönen Abend mit meiner Frau gibt es als Gratiszugabe.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir heute zugelegt,2 Packungen Miesmuscheln,2 mal Suppengemüse,3 Flaschen Wein,ein paar Blu Rays und den schönen Abend mit meiner Frau gibt es als Gratiszugabe.



:k:l:k   |schild-g :k:l:k


----------



## Pernod (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> :k:l:k   |schild-g :k:l:k




Zum Suppengemüse?|rolleyes


----------



## Scholle 0 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nein zur miesen Muschel!!!


----------



## Bluna74 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hab`s wieder getan... |kopfkrat ich wollte natürlich garnicht, aber..... naja, ihr wisst ja............


----------



## feko (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:m:m

sehr gut


----------



## Stachelritter 008 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So hab mir eine Shimano-Diaflash EX 270 XH bestellt 

u. dazu noch 2 packs Lunker City Shaker in 8 inch


----------



## paule79 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab es diese Rolle,ich hoffe damit habe ich mehr Glück als mit der Hypalite.
Auf dem ersten Eindruck auf jedenfall schon.
Dazu gab es dann noch ein Futteral für meine Spinnrute.
Danke nochmals an die Leute von FP in Düsseldorf.


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Weisse Stradic ohne Doppelkurbel? #d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## Scholle 0 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

= FJ für 2014 auch in DE erhältlich


----------



## Pfiffikuss (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Weisse Stradic ohne Doppelkurbel? #d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d



Ist ja auch die bessere Stradic FJ (US-Modell )! :m


----------



## paule79 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,
Ich muss euch enttäuschen, es ist die fd 5000.
Die hat den Body der 4000, allerdings ohne Doppelkurbel, en die mag ich definitiv nicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hehe, aber 2 Schlaumeier gleich zur Stelle^^


----------



## reloop34 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*so hab nach langen überlegen und nach dem telerute shakespeare den geist aufgegeben hat (2 ringe , ein ringhalter was auf der rute ist)

mich entschieden eine neue spinrute auszusuchen 
hatte erst mit ABU Garcia devil geliebt äugelt 

dank eines auktionhaus ist mir BERKLEY CHEERWOOD PRO2 SPIN 2,44m 8-25g sozusagen vor die füße gefallen ... weit unter preis ersteigert......:vik:

hoffentlich hält die besser ......




*


----------



## hechtangler2911 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und bei mir gabs auch ne neue Stradic, allerdings ne rote.
Die neue Shimano Stradic Ci4+, ist schon ne geile Rolle,
und damit haben sie echt was im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger verbessert.Habe sie schon komplett zerlegt, gesäubert, und neu geölt und gefettet, den wer Shimano kennt, weiß das sie da sehr sparsam sind, und auch so fetten und ölen, das man nicht lange Spaß an seiner Rolle hat, man soll halt schnell wieder was neues kaufen.Sie haben einiges verändert, sieht jetzt innen aus wie meine Sustain, und gerade der Anlaufwiederstand hat sich stark verringert.Ach ja, hab auch sofort einen neuen Knob montiert, komme beim gufieren nicht klar mit diesen runden Knobs.


----------



## bobbykron (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich musste grade gucken ob meine stradic noch da ist:k

Ich hab mir von drei wochen auch die ci4 + geholt und auch den knob der biomaster dran:l

Mit dem anlaufwiederstand gebe ich dir recht, wegen dem xship hab ich sie mir auch gekauft. Bei zesox war sie recht günstig


----------



## hechtangler2911 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab sie auch bei Zesox gekauft, lach. ;-)


----------



## bobbykron (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sag mal ist es deiner Meinung nach erforderlich, die stradic neu zu schmieren? Merkt mal betreffend des laufs ne Verbesserung?  Mfg


----------



## hechtangler2911 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ganz eindeutig ja, da liegen Welten dazwischen.Ich säubere aber alles, sogar und gerade die Kugellager, denn die sind voller dickem Fett, und beeinträchtigen den Lauf doch sehr stark.Ich öffne sie,säubere sie, öle sie anschließend mit dem Öl von Quantum Hot Sauce, alles andere wird mit dem Fett selbieger Marke gefettet.


----------



## tobi82m (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo 
Hab mal ne andere frage ich bin auf der suche nach diesen gummies

Manns Hard Nose Jerkbaits in der Fabr Pearl leider finde ich hier nix im netz bei uns um die ecke kann mir da ein vieleicht nen paar tipps geben 
Oder bestellt jemand von euch regelmäsig bei den Leuten auf der anderen Seite vom grossen teich wo man sich mal mit einloggen könnte.

würde mich über antworten freuen 
*
*


----------



## bobbykron (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Ganz eindeutig ja, da liegen Welten dazwischen.Ich säubere aber alles, sogar und gerade die Kugellager.Ich öffne sie,säubere sie, öle sie anschließend mit dem Öl von Quantum Hot Sauce, alles andere wird mit dem Fett selbieger Marke gefettet.



Muss meine wohl mal bei dir einschicken


----------



## hechtangler2911 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kein Thema, wenn wir uns beim Preis einig werden, dauert ja auch immerhin 2 Std. sie auseinander zu bauen zu säubern, ölen und fetten und wieder zusammen zu bauen.


----------



## tobi82m (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



tobi82m schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hab mal ne andere frage ich bin auf der suche nach diesen gummies
> 
> Manns Hard Nose Jerkbaits in der Fabr Pearl leider finde ich hier nix im netz bei uns um die ecke kann mir da ein vieleicht nen paar tipps geben
> ...



und jemand nen tipp


----------



## Topic (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mein lieber BMW und gleichzeitig angel mobil kam heute aus der werkstatt. ich habe kaufen müssen

1x fensterheber
2x querlenker buchsen
1x thermostat mit gehäuse
1x öl ausgleichsbehälter
3 L kühlmittel
1 x ventildeckeldichtung
1x simmeringdichtung
sowie 4,5 Arbeitsstunden

gibt es halt keine stella zu weihnachten sondern nur ne rolle von fladen  (nene spaß) gibt tortzdem was schönes ^^

ich glaub das wars:c:c:c.....mein taschengeld für.....ja lange zeit....aber so komm ich wenigstens wieder zum angeln alles andere is unwichtig :vik::vik:


----------



## Daniel SN (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir neulich ein schönes Echolot auf der Hanseboot gekauft.


----------



## Tacklejunkie (6. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war jetzt länger auf der Suche nach einer Rute zum Jiggen, Faulenzen und Texas-Rig fischen in unseren Vereinsgewässern (Stillgewässer) auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht und Wels.
Bis jetzt habe ich eine Abu Garcia Vendetta benutzt allerdings war die noch nicht perfekt.
Irgendwann bin ich dann auf die Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT gestossen.
Im Internet steht ja nur positives also habe ich mir die direkt bestellt.
Heute ist sie angekommen und was soll ich sagen?!
Ich bin neu verliebt also so eine geile Rute hatte ich noch nie in den Händen |bigeyes:k:l
Sie macht so einen geilen verarbeiteten Eindruck, optisch sieht sie hammer geil aus und die Aktion ist genau das was ich gesucht habe.
Bin schon richtig heiß drauf sie zusammen mit der Shimano Stradic CI4 zu fischen |supergri
Hier ein paar Bilder sind aber nicht die besten...


----------



## kernell32 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tacklejunkie schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt länger auf der Suche nach einer Rute zum Jiggen, Faulenzen und Texas-Rig fischen in unseren Vereinsgewässern (Stillgewässer) auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht und Wels.
> Bis jetzt habe ich eine Abu Garcia Vendetta benutzt allerdings war die noch nicht perfekt.
> Irgendwann bin ich dann auf die Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT gestossen.
> Im Internet steht ja nur positives also habe ich mir die direkt bestellt.
> ...



Gratuliere, das ist schon ein richtig geiler Stock für den Preis.
Ich selbst fische die 258cm Variante die ist allerdings ein bisschen kopflastig macht aber nix, muss evtl. n bisschen gekontert werden, wie ist das bei deiner? Ist ne 240er oder?


----------



## Tacklejunkie (6. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Richtig 2,40m 10-40wg. 
Ja sie ist etwas kopflastig aber mich stört das nicht so ist ja auch nicht so extrem kopflastig.
Mal schauen wie die sich in der Praxis macht wenn es positiv ist (wovon ich ausgehe und es bis jetzt auch aussieht) dann werde ich mir mit Sicherheit noch eine für den Rhein besorgen.


----------



## kernell32 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habs getan #q


----------



## BronkoderBär (6. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

passt doch. die einzige shimano die ich kaufen würd.
woher? wieviel?


----------



## kernell32 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

FP 150 euro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Csaba (6. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo kernell32,

und probefischen gemacht? 

Grüße
Csaba


----------



## kernell32 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nee leider noch nicht war schon fast dunkel als ich auf dem Heimweg war und im Elsass darf ich nur bis Sonnenuntergang fischen 

Aber morgen gehts raus ans Wasser.
#6


----------



## Csaba (6. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn keine umstände macht bitte schreib mir deine Meinung über die Rolle. /kannst PM /

Danke #6  und gratuliere schöne Rolle!


----------



## nordbeck (6. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so die hechte können wieder kommen ^^


----------



## kernell32 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Csaba schrieb:


> Wenn keine umstände macht bitte schreib mir deine Meinung über die Rolle. /kannst PM /
> 
> Danke #6  und gratuliere schöne Rolle!



Jep mach ich gerne,

jetzt schonmal so viel:
super verarbeitet,
geile Laufruhe,
Gewicht mit 018er Daiwa Tournament ca. 325g,
sehr fein einstellbare Bremse (5-10 Umdrehungen mehr als bei meiner alten Ryobi)
Etwas dünner Schnurfangbügel

morgen gibts mehr Infos


----------



## wienermelange (6. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@kernell32
was hattest du für eine ryobi


----------



## kernell32 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



wienermelange schrieb:


> @kernell32
> was hattest du für eine ryobi



Cynos 4000, eigentlich ne ganz nette Rolle aber leider kein Fullmetal-Gehäuse und daher hat sie nach 5 Monaten recht viel Spiel entwickelt und ich musste auch ständig das Schnurlaufröllchen ölen da es sonst sehr viel Abrieb erzeugt hatte und lärm machte.
Aber ich hab die auch ganz schön gefordert. #c


----------



## mathei (6. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tacklejunkie schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt länger auf der Suche nach einer Rute zum Jiggen, Faulenzen und Texas-Rig fischen in unseren Vereinsgewässern (Stillgewässer) auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht und Wels.
> Bis jetzt habe ich eine *Abu Garcia Vendetta* benutzt allerdings war die noch nicht perfekt.
> .


worin liege die verbesserung ?. ich nutze die Vendetta in 2,40 auf barsch und in 2,70 auf hecht und zander vom boot aus. die  2,70er auch als mefo-rute von land aus.


----------



## Kunde (7. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab zwar lange überlegt aber jetzt bin ich froh ihn doch gekauft zu haben


----------



## Wallersen (7. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Den Kasten Hasseröder unten links im Bild oder diesen undefinierbare grauen Kasten ?


----------



## Kunde (7. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Wallersen schrieb:


> Den Kasten Hasseröder unten links im Bild oder diesen undefinierbare grauen Kasten ?



na der graue kasten... aber die kiste bier wird morgen durch ne neue ersetzt #6

gruß kunde


----------



## mathei (7. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kunde schrieb:


> hab zwar lange überlegt aber jetzt bin ich froh ihn doch gekauft zu haben


 
was ist das. ein bauchladen.


----------



## daci7 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist 'n Schnurkorb oder?


----------



## Blechinfettseb (8. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kunde schrieb:


> hab zwar lange überlegt aber jetzt bin ich froh ihn doch gekauft zu haben



So jemanden könnten wir auch im Verein gebrauchen, der um den See läuft und kalte Getränke aus dem Bauchladen verkauft. :m


----------



## Kunde (8. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> So jemanden könnten wir auch im Verein gebrauchen, der um den See läuft und kalte Getränke aus dem Bauchladen verkauft. :m



und natürlich maden und tauwürmer |supergri

daci hat recht, ist ein schnurkorb


----------



## kernell32 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das erinnert mich an "*Otternnasen. Otzelotmilch, gebrannte Wolfszitzenchips!*!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8X1JRhYZng


----------



## hechtangler2911 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir jetzt auch mal ein paar Delkims gegönnt, fürs ganz feine Fischen genau das Richtige.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sauber Hechtangler. Da bin ich vor ein paar Jahren auch schon drauf gekommen und will nie wieder weg. Mit freier Leine auf Aal und Zander einfach das Geilste was es gibt...


----------



## Zander Pille (13. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab beim Kolegen mal zugeschlagen 
Hab alles in doppelter un dreifacher Ausführung erhalten (die Packungen)
das sind nur die Modelle Fangen auch alle Super 

Gruß die Pille für den Fisch

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## raubfischboje (14. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neue Lieferung angekommen


----------



## h3nn3 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachdem ich in den USA von den BassPro Shops doch sehr enttäuscht wurde(Rollen und Schnur waren mein primäres Ziel, weder noch war in befriedigender Auswahl und zu annehmbaren Preisen verfügbar, lediglich Hardbaits konnte man günstig bekommen), konnte ich dafür in einem Online-Auktionshaus noch eine sehr rar gewordene Rolle erstehen. 

Ist heute angekommen, und ich muss sagen, dass der Zustand "gebraucht" eigentlich nicht angemessen ist.  Keine Kratzer, und nur drei Wochenenden gefischt. Wirklich alle Erwartungen übertroffen. 

Bin gespannt wie sie sich am Wasser macht.


----------



## bobbykron (14. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hatte ich auch in beobachtung, aber du schneller


----------



## Breamhunter (14. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> konnte ich dafür in einem Online-Auktionshaus noch eine sehr rar gewordene Rolle erstehen.
> 
> Ist heute angekommen, und ich muss sagen, dass der Zustand "gebraucht" eigentlich nicht angemessen ist.  Keine Kratzer, und nur drei Wochenenden gefischt. Wirklich alle Erwartungen übertroffen.
> 
> Bin gespannt wie sie sich am Wasser macht.



Da haste was richtig Gutes ! Wenn ich die Aspire mit der Stella vergleiche sind kaum Unterschiede beim Kurbeln bemerkbar und die Aspire macht mMn noch einen etwas stabileren Eindruck !
Darf man fragen, wieviel Du dafür hingelegt hast ?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das Set ist jetzt komplett, kam heute mit der Post ;-)


----------



## h3nn3 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Da haste was richtig Gutes ! Wenn ich die Aspire mit der Stella vergleiche sind kaum Unterschiede beim Kurbeln bemerkbar und die Aspire macht mMn noch einen etwas stabileren Eindruck !
> Darf man fragen, wieviel Du dafür hingelegt hast ?



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, meine SFE ist wirklich maximal nen Tacken "smoother", sieht vielleicht etwas schicker aus, macht dafür aber wie du schon sagtest einen nicht ganz so stabilen Eindruck wie die Aspire. Wobei das auch einfach am Gewicht liegen könnte. 

So oder so, die Aspire ist echt nen geiles Stück. 

Ich hab 280€ bezahlt. Recht günstig in meine Augen. 

 Beste Grüße


----------



## Tino34 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neidisch ich bin!


----------



## rudini (16. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schnapper!!!! ...in dem von Dir beschriebenen Zustand...:g


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auch von mir glückwunsch zum Kauf der Aspire! Scheint mir auch so, als hättest du einen guten Deal gemacht. Wünsche viel Spass damit.


----------



## Michael_05er (16. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war auch mal wieder beim Gerätehändler...

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## paulmeyers (19. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schick Schick!


----------



## ulfisch (19. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Beute der letzten Monate





Einen Angelrucksack, den ich meiner Freundin zum Geburtstag abschwatzen konnt.
Mein alter ist auseinandergefallen.
er erfüllt so ziemlich jede Anforderung die ich brauche.
Als da wären:
-ausreichend Platz
-Schnallen an der Seite für Rutenrohr und Kescher
-guter Sitz am Rücken
-verhältnismäßig leicht und Stabil
-eine Kühltasche in einen Angelrucksack einzubauen ist wohl zuviel verlangt|evil:


















Kleinkram wobei die Kleinteilebox super ist
über die Vorfachtasche bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.
Sie ist mMn zu groß und hat zu wenig tütchen obwohl man die nachkaufen kann.





Endlich meinen geliebten Daiwa Double clutch in ghost perch:l






Eine Fenwick Wild Wing 4-teilige Reiserute für Urlaub und das Fahrrad+ die Daiwa Caldia 2000 + Korkknob passt wie die Faust aufs Auge und das Fischt bei mir immer mit:m
bespult mit Daiwa Egi sensor(ein Versuch)


----------



## rudini (19. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na ,das sieht doch nett aus Ule!

Ich hab mir auch was gegönnt....und passende Schnur dazu :m

5000er SW Japan Modell :l

Cheers


----------



## ulfisch (19. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hast du dir gleich 3 gegönnt?
Die SW Stella reizt mich ebenfalls sehr wenn sie nicht so hässlich wäre|wavey:


----------



## kernell32 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Günstig ein paar Rapalas in der Bucht geschossen #6






Und Vorfachbastelkram für kalte Novemberabende.


----------



## rudini (19. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Hast du dir gleich 3 gegönnt?
> Die SW Stella reizt mich ebenfalls sehr wenn sie nicht so hässlich wäre|wavey:


...nee ,die anderen sind etwas älter ;-)

Zum Anfang fand ich schon die 4000er ziemlich häßlich....find sie aber mittlerweile ganz schick! Wahrscheinlich durch ihre herausstechende Performance gegenüber allen anderen Rollen ,welche ich bisher besessen hab!?! 

Cheers


----------



## Kotzi (19. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie fasst sich der Knob an? Den finde ich irgendwie so naja vom reinen anschauen her... kann mir schlecht vorstellen das sich das gut anfasst.


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



rudini schrieb:


> Zum Anfang fand ich schon die 4000er ziemlich häßlich....find sie aber mittlerweile ganz schick! Wahrscheinlich durch ihre herausstechende Performance gegenüber allen anderen Rollen ,welche ich bisher besessen hab!?!



haha, so ging es mir mit der 4000er SFE. Zuerst fand ich die Hässlich. Inzwischen ist sie für mich eine der schönsten Rollen.

Schöne Sachen habt ihr euch da geholt!


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ach ja genau der Knob war der schon dran?
Ich finde die hier ja sehr schön
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info/language/de/products_id/11248/cPath/2174_916_1441/optional-part.html
aber deiner ist auch hübsch jedenfalls besser(hübscher) als jeder T-knob


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> haha, so ging es mir mit der 4000er SFE. Zuerst fand ich die Hässlich. Inzwischen ist sie für mich eine der schönsten Rollen.
> 
> Schöne Sachen habt ihr euch da geholt!


Danke, ich in auch sehr zufrieden, vor allem mit dem Rucksack, den kann ich auch so benutzen.


----------



## rudini (21. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke ebenso!...ja wurde mit der Zeit hübscher die Stella...kenn ich irgendwo her.....geht aber auch andersrum

Der Carbon Knob war dabei und den rubber T knob gabs noch obendrauf...

Die YUMEYA kannt ich noch gar net...sehen aber auf jeden Fall auch geil aus!

...diese find ich noch n Ticken passender zum 2008er Modell |bla:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Jigging-Worl...026?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3382ea9a02

Cheers#h


----------



## rudini (21. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Wie fasst sich der Knob an? Den finde ich irgendwie so naja vom reinen anschauen her... kann mir schlecht vorstellen das sich das gut anfasst.




Sexy!! :m


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neues Spielzeug :k


----------



## sevone (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war im Futtergeschäft...


----------



## pike-81 (6. Dezember 2013)

Was ist denn das rechts für einer?


----------



## sevone (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist ein Hybrida B3 Twitchbait in 20cm. 
Mitte: Rapala Magnum Countdown 26cm.
Links: Storm Kickin Minnow 25cm.
Ganz rechts: Profiblinker Karabiner.


----------



## pike-81 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hätte ich erkennen müssen, Klassiker. Hab nie darauf geachtet, daß es deutsche Handarbeit ist. Wo gibt es sowas noch?


----------



## Bobster (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Hätte ich erkennen müssen, Klassiker. Hab nie darauf geachtet, daß es deutsche Handarbeit ist. Wo gibt es sowas noch?



Gibt es überall 

 Eigentlich sind durch die Reihe *alle *Hybrida's zu empfehlen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hybrida-B3-T...elsport_Köder_Futter&var=&hash=item2a27e8f8b1


----------



## Scholle 0 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal schauen, wie die sich so macht


----------



## bobbykron (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wie die sich so macht



Ich tippe auf gut bis sehr gut


----------



## Besorger (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



rudini schrieb:


> Na ,das sieht doch nett aus Ule!
> 
> Ich hab mir auch was gegönnt....und passende Schnur dazu :m
> 
> ...


 


 mit xzoga takapi 7523?


----------



## west1 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War letzten Samstag auch mal wieder einkaufen. 

http://*ih.us/a/img27/3594/2q58.jpg


----------



## BronkoderBär (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist das jetzt dein Outing oder was?


----------



## west1 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt dein Outing oder was?


Meinsch mich?

Ich kauf mir keine Köder sondern nur Köderzubehör wie auf dem Bild und bau sie selber...#c


----------



## BronkoderBär (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

na ganz viel Glitter und bunte Puschelfedern....

ach vergiss es^^


----------



## west1 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> na ganz viel Glitter und bunte Puschelfedern....










> ach vergiss es^^



OK mach ich #6


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



west1 schrieb:


> OK mach ich #6



Wow, den möchte ich mal gerne fischen!!! Klasse Arbeit. #6
Hat der Wobbler vorne eine doppelte Öse oder ist das nur ein Schatten?


----------



## Wallersen (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir kam vorher auch noch ein Paket mit ein paar Utensilien zum Zeitvertreib bei Sauwetter an.


----------



## west1 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wow, den möchte ich mal gerne fischen!!! Klasse Arbeit. #6
> Hat der Wobbler vorne eine doppelte Öse oder ist das nur ein Schatten?


Der ist nicht zum fischen, der steht nur im Regal!
Der Stickbait lag mit ein paar anderen im Keller und wartete auf Farbe. Meine Frau meinte einen davon stylt sie, oben siehst du das Ergebnis. 
Die doppelte Öse ist nur ein Schatten.


----------



## Dominik.L (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

blöde frage, aber wie kann ich denn ein bild in meinen post einfügen ohne einen link auf meine internetseite (die ich nicht besitze)


----------



## BronkoderBär (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Wallersen schrieb:


> Bei mir kam vorher auch noch ein Paket mit ein paar Utensilien zum Zeitvertreib bei Sauwetter an.




erzaähl ma, welcher blank isn das?


----------



## Dominik.L (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da der sg 4play in meiner lieblingsfarbe nicht mehr hergestellt wird hab ich alle shops leer gekauft 





[/IMG]


----------



## Dominik.L (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

und noch mehr Savage Gear


----------



## Wallersen (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Blank ist ein Nitro-NX 229cm 10-60g

Dazu n paar TAC Titanium Sic Ringe, Kork, paar Zierringe, usw.

Mal sehen was bei raus kommt


----------



## BronkoderBär (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

NGC wies aussieht?

Ich glaub ich hol mir den 270cm, 60g...


----------



## Michael_05er (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zurück vom Weihnachtsfest beim Bode...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Steht dir gut und ist auch eine Lebensversicherung auf dem Wasser!!

Hab mir heute auch nochmal zugeschlagen - zwei Daiwa Match und eine Fantasista mußten es dann doch sein, bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Michael_05er (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Steht dir gut und ist auch eine Lebensversicherung auf dem Wasser!.


Leider fehlt mir nur noch das Boot  Aber die ein oder andere Kuttertour oder ein Trip mit einem gemieteten Kleinboot oder Eisangeln am Forellenteich werden mir schon Gelegenheit geben den Anzug zu nutzen. Da ich mit meiner Frau beim Bode war hab ich mich ansonsten zurückgehalten...

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorschangler12345 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

egi collecor


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Da ich mit meiner Frau beim Bode war hab ich mich ansonsten zurückgehalten...



Hat bei mir, als ich noch "nur Kunde" beim Bode war, nicht geholfen... Jetzt im übrigen auch nicht.
Der Geist ist willig, das Fleisch ist schwach...


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab ja nicht behauptet, dass ich nicht das ein oder andere gesehen und "vorgemerkt" habe. Ich fahre da ja jeden Tag auf dem Heimweg vorbei  

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf!! nur das Wetter passt noch nicht!!


----------



## Topic (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*









das sind die anschaffungen in letzter zeit

ne cts est in 270cm mit 45 gr wg und ne stradic ci4 in 2500 mit sroft gtp 2 in orange.

auf bild nummer 2 is ne climax 8 touch in pink 0,12 mm, nen  schwung spiros für die mefoangelei der nächsten wochen, sowie 2 mefo blinker.

morgen kommt noch ne 3 teilige spinnrute fürs spiro angeln....die ist allerdings gebraucht und 2 ringe müssen getauscht werden...genau der richtige zeitvertreib bis zum sonntag.
bilder werden dann am freitag wenn die rute behandelt ist nachgereicht.


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf!! nur das Wetter passt noch nicht!!



Im aktuellen Raubfisch ist ein Artikel übers Zanderangeln vom bellyboat im Winter. Also ab ans Wasser 

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## bernd_w (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe heute ein paar Kunstköder gekauft 

- Rapala Skitter Pop Surface Popper, Silver Blue SP7
- ILLEX SK-Pop Splash Popper, 53 mm, 6,5 g, Mat Tiger
- Jenzi Vertical Jig, 12 g, color 501
- Jenzi Phantom F, Balance Jig, Gr. 8, 10 g
- Kostal Winter fishing lure, 0,4 g, (Polska)
- Myran Sweden, Myrans spinnare handmade, 5 g, silver
- DAM Effzett Titanium Leader, 15 cm, 7 kg


----------



## glavoc (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

gab es günstig und im Rausverkauf, musste ich einfach kaufen:
#h


----------



## zanderzone (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War gestern das erste mal mit dem neuen Belly vertikal los. Konnte 21 Stück fangen.. Nicht so schlecht für das erste mal ;-) Und ich kann nur eins sagen.. ES MACHT SÜCHTIG!!


----------



## Tisie (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Topic schrieb:


> ne cts est in 270cm mit 45 gr wg ...



Schicke Kombo, aber warum hast Du Dir so einen ellenlangen Untergriff auf die Rute zimmern lassen? |kopfkrat

Gruß, M.


----------



## nordbeck (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hechtfutter


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



glavoc schrieb:


> gab es günstig und im Rausverkauf, musste ich einfach kaufen:
> #h



Ein absolutes Spitzenbuch! Viel Spaß damit! #h


----------



## glavoc (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ein absolutes Spitzenbuch! Viel Spaß damit! #h



Jepp! Danke  ...finde deinen "auf Hecht" Artikel aba och Spitze!#6
(näxter Hecht wird wohl an "suchender Köfi-Posenmontage" mit der Stellfischrute am Neckar gefangen..mal schauen...


----------



## Topic (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Tisie,

ich habe die Rute fertig gebaut gekauft, und ich habe als ich Sie das erste mal auf dem Foto sah auch gedacht...mensch is der griff lang...aber das täuscht....ich müsste jetz mal messen gehen aber ich bin der meinung es sind von ruten ende bis zum ersten griff 45 cm....ziehmlich die gleiche länge wie bei der skeletor series one in 3 m.....mir gefällt der aufbau super...und es wird nich die letzte rute sein mit einem cts blank


----------



## weserwaller (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Topic schrieb:


> ...und es wird nich die letzte rute sein mit einem cts blank



Ich hatte alle CTS EST in 9 und 10 Ft. wie die kpl. LRS Serie in 9 Ft. so wie einige TAS für mich waren das die letzten zumindest aus der EST Serie. 

Hat deine Rute am Ende des ST keine Stützwicklung ?


----------



## Tisie (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Topic: Mag sein, daß das durch die kurzen Korkstücke und Perspektive etwas täuscht ... ich mag die CTS-Blank auch sehr gerne (fische drei und habe zwei weitere Blanks zum Aufbau stehen) #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Topic (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hi weserwaller,

kannst du begründen warum du diese blanks nich mehr verbauen möchtest?? hab einige von deinen ruten gesehen und war von den ergebnissen echt beeindruckt.

nein eine schutzwickliung hat sie nicht am ende des spitzenteils....hat mich bis jetz aber auch noch nich weiter gestört...hoffe es bleibt auch in zukunft so....
kann bis jetz zum blank bzw. zur rute nichts negatives sagen....
recht schneller blank, schön leicht, grazile erscheinung durch den dünnen durchmesser,die rute wurde bis jetz schon für so einiges missbraucht..hat schon einige hechte auch wenn keine riesen,einige barsche sowie dorsch und köhler aus dem wasser befödert....bin von der aktion sehr angetan..recht sensible spitze mit nem brachialen rückgrat....wenns wetter passt sind selbst auf woller wurfdistanz die ansinkbewegungen des gummifisches zu spüren.(kingshad).....wenn du (weserwaller) eine empfehlung geben kannst für zukünftige rutenwünsche....aktuell suche ich zum beispiel ne rute einteilig 200cm wg bis 20 gr etwa....zum leichten jiggen auf barsch sowie zum twitchen von hardbaits ala pointer....die daiwa black generation twitch´n stick kommt meinen vorstellung sehr na nur is mir das wg ein wenig zu hoch...


----------



## weserwaller (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mir sind die 60 und 90 in Ft die 30 in 10 Ft kurz über dem Überschub gebrochen und habe seit dem kein Vertrauen in den EST Blank.

Die Stützwicklung würde ich aber schon noch anbringen bzw. anbringen lassen. 

Mit TAS bzw. LRS war bisher alles ok.


----------



## weserwaller (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

In der Klasse gibt es paar richtig tolle Sachen teilweise schon für ganz wenig Geld. Schreibe Dir morgen was dazu da ich dafür mehr Zeit brauche wie mir grade zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## gXrbx (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rute: Daiwa Exceler Catfish, 3m, 200-600g
Rolle: Grauvell Molokai 12000

[edit by Admin: Jungs, ihr wisst doch: Keine Fremdbilder (auch und gerade nicht aus Katalogen etc.. Wenn, dann nur verlinken bitte]


----------



## ulfisch (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kaufi kauf|supergrinoch aus dem Zoll gerettet bevor ich wieder ne Woche nicht rankomme




















Sie sind schon niedlich die Asiaten




:l

Ein bisschen Spielzeug





Auf den bin ich besonders gespannt






Die Rute wiegt 86 Gr. und ist trotz des relativ kurzem Griff mit einer 200 Gr. Rolle perfekt ausbalanciert#h


----------



## Nevisthebrave (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

danke Weihnachtsmann

Zeepter BigCatch 300


----------



## ede123 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch ! zu mir war der Weihnachtsmann auch besonders nett


----------



## Spider-Team (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Kaufi kauf|supergrinoch aus dem Zoll gerettet bevor ich wieder ne Woche nicht rankomme
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die hatte ich mir auch mal angesehen, Ule.
Wenn du da n bissl mit gefischt hast, schreib mal drüber #h

Ich hole morgen mein neues Spielzeug ab:k


----------



## glavoc (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Ulifisch,
wenn du die Wobbler nicht gebrauchen kannst, ich hätte Interesse^^
(vor allem der Ima^^..)
lg


----------



## ulfisch (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






|supergri
auf den Koikakko bin ich sehr gespannt, in der Dämmerung.....|rolleyes


----------



## Shortay (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute mal die 2 Weihnachtsgutscheine eingelöst im FP 

- Suxxes Abhakmatte 130x90
- Boilies, Fox Safety clips, Waage und kleinkram


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Alles Ebaykurzschlüsse:m

Wft Braidspin Exact 30€
(wie Ecusima, Passion usw. nur dass der linke Seitendeckel aus Metall ist und insgesamt 3 Aluspulen dabei sind)

Penn Sargus 3000 38€

Abu C4 5601 2014er Modell 96€


----------



## ede123 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bestellung von Camo is die Woche angekommen, wird morgen mal getestet!


----------



## Allround Angla (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier mal paar Sachen die im letzten Monat zusammen gekommen sind 

-Neue Huchenrute und paar Wobbler
-Savage Gear Roadrunner XLNT Reiserute 
-Zalt Arc 
-Hardbaits fuers Meer
-Bissl Karpfen Material 

















LG


----------



## BronkoderBär (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey, 

wo hast du denn die Quantumschmiere her?
Usa?


----------



## Allround Angla (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
die hab ich bei mir im Angelladen gekauft, gibts aber glaub ich auch online bei Zesox zu kaufen 

LG


----------



## volkerm (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kein Bild- aber eine Penn 7500 SSV. Was ein Kracher. Wirkt stabil und wertig. Mit 45er Mono wird es Landgang für Flossenträger geben.


----------



## Spider-Team (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir ist die Woche ein bisschen was reingeschneit......


----------



## xaru (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach langer, langer und noch längerer Suche hab ich endlich ein passendes Boot für mich gefunden und mir somit einen Traum erfüllt


----------



## OSSSSE (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Boah ich werde neidisch xaru 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jogi89 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir die die Baitjigger H vom Uli und ne Spro Hypalite gegönnt. 
Mal schauen ob ich damit klar komm


----------



## Don-Machmut (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jogi89 schrieb:


> Hab mir die die Baitjigger H vom Uli und ne Spro Hypalite gegönnt.
> Mal schauen ob ich damit klar komm



schöne rute da wirste deine freude dran haben :m


----------



## olaft64 (20. Januar 2014)

Bei mir ist es jetzt gerade die Baitjigger H in 2,70 m mit 20-75g und dazu die Shimano Rarenium 4000 geworden. Spontan bin ich begeistert- auch wenn der Fischkontakt noch fehlte...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch zu den Baitjiggern, dazu ein Tipp von mir.
Kürzlich hat sich mein Kumpel die XH gekauft, so komme ich auch manchmal zu dem Vergnügen diese zu fischen.Tolle Rute!
Dabei fiel recht schnell auf, dass sich der Abschlußknauf beim Werfen immer wieder lockerte.
Ein 0-Ring im Durchmesser(ca.8-10mm) auf der Schraube ist da hilfreich, diesen auf die Schraube und fest zugedreht und nix löst sich mehr!

Jürgen


----------



## ulfisch (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



xaru schrieb:


> Nach langer, langer und noch längerer Suche hab ich endlich ein passendes Boot für mich gefunden und mir somit einen Traum erfüllt


Glückwunsch:vik:


----------



## jogi89 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke, denke auch dass ich damit Spaß haben werde #6

Bis jetzt aber noch keine Zeit zum Fischen gehabt. 

Danke Jürgen für den Tipp werd ich beherzigen.


----------



## xaru (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, heut gabs noch ne Rocke Heavy Casting 15-60 Gr. und ne Iron Claw X-Tase


----------



## Shortay (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Daiwa Black Widow 2tlg 3lbs! *happy*


----------



## kilaforce (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neues Projekt #Aluboot2
:vik:


----------



## Burney (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Baitjigger XH in 2,70 

Gegen Ende der Saison will ichs nochmal issn...


----------



## Topic (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die ersten frühjahrs einkäufe sind da :vik::vik: wenn man halt nich angeln gehn kann, beschäftigt man sich eben anders und kauft angel zeug.
alles dabei für hecht, barsch, zander und dorsch ^^













gummis: ganze packung ^^
Lucky Craft opti shad
1 x limon 
1 x ghost  wakasagi
dream tackel slim shad
1 x red devil 10 cm
1 x red devil 13 cm
1 x green goldy 13 cm
1 x green piggy 13 cm
1 x green piggy 16 cm 
quantum salty
1 x chartreuse 12 cm
1 x pink diamond 12 cm
1 x smashed pumkin 12 cm
illex finesse köder
1 x nitro lightning pearl white
Daiwa Duckfinshad
1 x wakasagi 9 cm
savage gear shrimp
1 x pink 5 cm
1 x peralsand 5 cm

lose ware

slottershad
9 cm pink 5 st
12 cm pink 5 st

sandra
schwarz 2 stück

fox zander shad
farbe???? 10 cm 2 st

kopyto
farbe??? 9cm 2 st

kopyto kingshad
farbe??? neon grün 2 st
farbe???? orange schwarz 2 st 

riesen twister
20 cm 4 st 

balzer faulenzer jig 23,5 cm 5 st

jetz zubehör:
fluorocarbon
0,28 mm 100m
0,35 mm 100 m
0,45 mm 50 m

Jigköpfe
Größe Gewicht Anzahl
6 4 gr 10 st
1/0 10 gr 10 St
1/0 18 gr 10 st
2/0 14 gr 10 st
3/0 14 gr 10 st
3/0 40 gr 10 st
3/0 50 gr 10 st
6/0 10 gr 10 st 

DS bleie
18 gr 5 st
10 gr 5 st

einhänger
5 packungen vers. Größen

Sprengringe
3 Packung vers. Größen

töchnenwirbel
2 packungen

owner drillinge st-36 gr6 1 pack

gamakatsu offset haken gr1 6 st

1 mal 5 m 7 x 7 stahl zum stinger bauen

am samstag erwarte ich das nächste päckchen ^^


----------



## aalspezi-ehst (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier meine neue barsch/zander Kombi :q 
 Abu veritas/Stradic Ci4+ 3000 FA/gelbe 10er PowerPro:q

Ich bin sehr gespannt,jemand Erfahrungen mit rute oder rolle Jungs?!

Mfg Falco


----------



## MoselBarbe (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Welche Länge und Wfg hat die Rute??? 

Petri 
MoselBarbe 

Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## aalspezi-ehst (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

2,01m/ bis 30 gr WG...Aktion M...schön straff das Teil#6


----------



## nordbeck (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So Saison Endspurt. Nochmal den Froster voll gemacht.


----------



## JohannesF (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ topic: sag mal wieviel kostet denn so ein Päckchen?


----------



## Topic (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

so ganz genau weiß ich das gar net ^^ will ich auch gar nich :q aber denke so um und bei 200 euro

das schlimme is ja, am samstag oder montag kommt noch ein päckchen mit gummi zeugs und jigköpfen...und dann kommen noch paar hardbaits ^^

zur veritas

schöne/schnelle aktion und auch so eine sehr schöne rute, nur mit den ringen musst du höllisch aufpassen, mein kollege geht sehr sorgsam mit seinen ruten um aber an der sind schon 3 ringe abgebrochen.

zur stardic
fische selbst die 2500 und nehme sie zum twitchen, leichten jiggen und nen einsatz auf der ostsee beim dorsche ärgern hat se auch schon hinter sich...kann bis jetz nichts negatives berichten


----------



## tiranius (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



aalspezi-ehst schrieb:


> Hier meine neue barsch/zander Kombi :q
> Abu veritas/Stradic Ci4+ 3000 FA/gelbe 10er PowerPro:q
> 
> Ich bin sehr gespannt,jemand Erfahrungen mit rute oder rolle Jungs?!
> ...




Abgesehen davon, dass an eine ABU-Rute einfach mal keine Shimano-Rolle dran gehört: JA. Die Rute ist das geilste Stück, was du in diesem Preissegment kriegen kannst - definitiv! Zur Rolle kann & will ich nix sagen, habe selbst nie eine Shimano-Spin-Rolle gehabt und werd´s auch nie haben...aus "Überzeugung"!


----------



## aalspezi-ehst (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Warum gehört an eine abu keine Shimano?!:q
Ja hatte einige Rollen an die abu gepappt zum "testen" was denn am besten passen könnte für mich...hatte auch die abu revo s10/s20,penn sargus usw usw dran und bin einfach an der stradic häng geblieben,is der knaller,jedenfalls im kaltbetrieb:m :k


----------



## tiranius (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



aalspezi-ehst schrieb:


> ...is der knaller,jedenfalls im kaltbetrieb:m :k



Aha! Na mein Ding sind die Shimis nicht, hab nur zwei als BC und selbst da zuviel Plaste...irgendwo muss das "sagenhafte" Gewicht ja herkommen. #h

ABU Sorön hängt unter meiner Veritas und das ist die "Wahrheit"! :m Einfach ne Lecke, diese Combo.


----------



## aalspezi-ehst (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jedem das seine,bei gelegenheit kann ich ja mal schreiben wie sich's fischt#6


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir kommt nix anderes mehr an die Rute.Nur noch Shimano quasi schon kleiner Fann davon hehe.LG Pitti


----------



## zanderzone (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir kommt auch nix anderes mehr dran als Shimano!! Für mich die besten Rollen ab 150 € Euro! Darunter kann man auf jeden Fall streiten!


----------



## Secre7 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

3 neue Wobbler und eine neue Rute (leider gerade kein Bild parat):
Abu Garcia Venerate Cast(2,74 15-40g wg)


:vik:


----------



## ulfisch (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Secre7 schrieb:


> 3 neue Wobbler und eine neue Rute (leider gerade kein Bild parat):
> Abu Garcia Venerate Cast(2,74 15-40g wg)
> 
> 
> :vik:


chic sind das Rapalas oder Imitate?
Sehen irgendwie anders aus, kann aber auch das Bild sein.

Bald darf ich auch wieder hier posten:q


----------



## Bodensee89 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Stella 4000 SFE und ein Fox Rage Speedflow XL 

:m


----------



## Secre7 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ulfisch schrieb:


> chic sind das Rapalas oder Imitate?
> Sehen irgendwie anders aus, kann aber auch das Bild sein.
> 
> Bald darf ich auch wieder hier posten:q



rapala husky jerk 14cm
hab vor mit denen bissl die spundwände am Kanal abzulaufen


----------



## Promachos (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo!

Gunki Bushi S-MH 210 und Stradic CI4 3000 - mein neues Geschirr für's etwas grobere Gufieren.
Kann leider kein Photo hochladen, da ich es schon im PLZ-Bereich 9 ABBA Stammtisch eingestellt habe.
Hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4063004&postcount=6788

Gruß Promachos


----------



## ulfisch (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Secre7 schrieb:


> rapala husky jerk 14cm
> hab vor mit denen bissl die spundwände am Kanal abzulaufen


also doch, der HJ 12 ist bei mir aus der Köderbox nicht mehr weg zu denken.#6


----------



## ulfisch (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Gunki Bushi S-MH 210 und Stradic CI4 3000 - mein neues Geschirr für's etwas grobere Gufieren.
> Kann leider kein Photo hochladen, da ich es schon im PLZ-Bereich 9 ABBA Stammtisch eingestellt habe.
> ...


schöne Kombi#6


----------



## kingandre88 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam dann auch n Päckchen an....


----------



## kingandre88 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Teil 2 kam auch gerade. ..


----------



## sam1000-0 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das müsste reichen um die Hechte in der Lippe zu
ärgern#6
Glückwunsch zum Einkauf und viel Erfolg damit. :vik:


----------



## ede123 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das Eis muss weichen


----------



## BronkoderBär (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Rolle sieht aus wie ne 7€-Chinesenrolle und das grün ist hässlich|splat2:


----------



## ede123 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

über geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich ja streiten  
Zur Rolle: ich mag das schlichte design, wirkt schlicht aber edel
Über Verarbeitung und Wertigkeit kann sich nur ein Urteil bilden, wenn man sie mal in der Hand hatte !


----------



## carpjunkie (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Rute :l:l:l
Von Camo  bekommen oder von wem?


----------



## Marvin1990 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kingandre88 schrieb:


> Heute kam dann auch n Päckchen an....



Hi Andre.
Wie heissen die beiden Modelle unteren auf der linken und auf der rechten Seite? Sehen super interessant aus

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kingandre88 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Sam 1000-0: Danke..Ich hoffe mal das es klappt...aber für die paar mal wo ich bis jetzt Spinnfischen war gab es fast immer etwas...:vik:#6
@Marvin1990: Spro Ikiru Jerk 95SP #6


----------



## ulfisch (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das  nennt man wohl vorfreude auf den Urlaub:vik:


----------



## ulfisch (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

und mehr irgendwie bin ich zu blöd


----------



## ulfisch (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Besonders auf die 3 Seaspin köder bin ich gespannt
der mehrteilige könnte gut einen Hornhecht imitieren


----------



## ulfisch (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hüstel|rolleyes


----------



## buddah (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja du bist ja lustig! 

Arvento RV9'6 Goars 962M???

Hab heute meine das 2te mal gefischt...bisdiearbeit mich um 8.30 Uhr anrief! Und ich doch kommen musste!


----------



## ulfisch (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

GONAS 1032
12-40 GR.
Wird meine Rute um im Urlaub von Stränden aus zu fischen
bzw. sicher auch mal mit Köfi
hauptsächlich aber für Kukös ab 15Gr.-30Gr.


----------



## buddah (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mhhh sehr geil!! 

Graphiteleader mach echt wahnsinns Stöcke!! 

Zur Gonas schreibt Henry Gilbey ein paar nette Worte - falls du den Blog noch nicht kennst


----------



## ulfisch (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|supergriirgendwer muss ja
werde sie bei nächster Gelegenheit mal austesten, der echte Test wird aber erst im Urlaub im Mai erfolgen
Ich habe die Rute so gut es geht durchgegooglet|supergri


----------



## Topic (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mein "Nachschub" is da....hab aber schon alles einsortiert ^^
Jigköpfe VMC 
4/0 14 gr 10 st
4/0 10 gr 10 st
4/0 18 gr 10 st
4/0 50 gr 10 st
5/0 14 gr 10 st

Diverse Dropshotbleie von 10 bis 32 gr

1 x Pack Easyshiner 4" green Pumpkin
1 x Pack Shaker 4,5" Golden Shiner
1 x Pack Shaker 6" Chartreuse Ice
VMC Drilling gr 1 10 st
Wide Gap Haken gr 4 mit Bebleiung 5 st

Zander,Hecht,Barsch und Dorsch...ihr könnt euch dieses jahr warm anziehen ^^|supergri


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Argento gefällt mir auch!

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## ulfisch (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Komme gerade vom testen zurück|supergri#6:vik::l:k wie geil was für ein toller Stecken.
Bisher hat mir keine, keine meiner Ruten mir derart schnell und nachhaltig eine Latte verpasst.

Liegt gut in der Hand mit einer 240Gr. Rolle Schwerpunkt liegt ca. 2-3cm vor dem Griffende, ist für mich nicht 100%perfekt aber fällt bei mir unter balanciert und macht sich nicht negativ bemerkbar.

Ich habe Wobbler zwischen 10 und 28GR. gefischt
leck mich fett das Ding hat sie rausgeballert noch besser als meine 7-28Gr. 2,90m Rute auch den 10Gr. Wobbler.

Ich gebe hier  zu, dass ich meine Wurftechnik umstelle und so allgemein mehr Weite heraushole, allerdings wirft sie auch so weiter.

Der Blank ist feinfühlig und schnell, alle Köder ließen sich gut fühlen und beschleunigen, als ob er sich an den jeweiligen Köder anpassen würde.
Durch den verhältnismäßig kurzen Griff, das allgemein niedrige Gewicht und die Balance fühlt es sich gar nicht nach einer 3,10m Rute an.
Im vergleich zu meiner Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout 20-50Gr. 3,15m ist es ein himmelweiter Unterschied
auch meine Fenwick Wildwing 5-25Gr. 3,20m sinkt gewaltig ab im Vergleich.



Ich habe gerade so ein fettes Grinsen in der Fresse...liegt sicher auch an der 51cm Seeforelle die, die Rute entjungfert hat:vik:


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Grade hat es geschellt und der UPS-Mann hat mir meine Ryobi Applause 4000 vorbei gebracht:vik::vik:
Sehr schönes Gerät!
.
.
.
.
Schade nach einem ersten Testkurbeln musste ich feststellen das die Rolle extrem unruhig läuft und ein klackerndes Geräusch von sich gibt. Klingt nicht gesund, jemand schon Erfahrungen mit sowas gemacht? Hab sie jetzt erstmal wieder in den Versandkarton gesteckt, denke mal ich hab ein Montagsmodell erwischt.


----------



## sevone (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sonnenschutz für den Saisonbeginn. Der lässt zwar noch 6 Wochen auf sich warten, aber Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht.


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sevone schrieb:


> Sonnenschutz für den Saisonbeginn. Der lässt zwar noch 6 Wochen auf sich warten, aber Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht.



Schießer Feinripp?  Sorry, sieht ein wenig so aus )


Nachtrag: Vorbereitung für einige Ostsee-Touren in Angriff genommen 




Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_05er (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ostsee-Combo ist komplett  





Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulfisch (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ostsee-Combo ist komplett
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice one#6


----------



## Spider-Team (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zwar nicht mehr sooo neu bei mir, konnte aber erst drei Mal mit los. Ich bin hin und weg von dem Stecken :k


----------



## ulfisch (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist das eine Megabass Racing Condition?
Definitiv ne super schöne Rute auch ne tolle Combo mit der Presso,
böser Bube wieso ist da so ein stinknormaler schwarzer Knob...schäm dich drauf#d|supergri


uuund eigentlich bräuchtest du ja dann auch eine Megabass Rolle|wavey:


----------



## Spider-Team (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ist das eine Megabass Racing Condition?
> Definitiv ne super schöne Rute auch ne tolle Combo mit der Presso,
> böser Bube wieso ist da so ein stinknormaler schwarzer Knob...schäm dich drauf#d|supergri
> 
> ...



Jap, is ne RC Hatchet :l

Da ist ein schwarzer Knob drauf, weil Kork an der RC doof aussieht #d

Es wird auf dauer, wenn ich fündig werde, eine passende MB oder ggf. ne Certate 2004CH drunter geparkt.


----------



## Bobster (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...und immer schön weiter mit dem Bügel, der Abwurfkante, den Ringen, etc., auf den Boden legen.:q


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> ..und immer schön weiter mit dem Bügel, der Abwurfkante, den Ringen, etc., auf den Boden legen.:q



Sieht aber doch so geil aus!

Jürgen


----------



## Spider-Team (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Liegt nicht direkt auf


----------



## Bobster (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na, dann bin ich aber beruhigt


----------



## Spider-Team (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie schön, dass ich zu deinem Wohlbefinden beitragen konnte...


----------



## ulfisch (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Jap, is ne RC Hatchet :l
> 
> Da ist ein schwarzer Knob drauf, weil Kork an der RC doof aussieht #d
> 
> Es wird auf dauer, wenn ich fündig werde, eine passende MB oder ggf. ne Certate 2004CH drunter geparkt.


Klar der Kork Knob wenn auch hübsch passt nicht aber du tust gerade so als ob ein 08/15(kommt übrigens von einer WKI Waffe)
Daiwa Knob das einzige erhältliche wäre:vik:
Das hat die Combo doch nicht verdient.


----------



## OSSSSE (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*





Frisch auf Japan eingeflogen. 1 PE 17,5 lb. Meins 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulfisch (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auf die hatte ich auch schon mal geschielt, könntest ja mal bei Gelegenheit deine Eindrücke  zum Bildschirm zu bringen.


----------



## Spider-Team (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Auf die hatte ich auch schon mal geschielt, könntest ja mal bei Gelegenheit deine Eindrücke  zum Bildschirm zu bringen.



Das einzige Manko an der Schnur ist, dass es sie nicht in niedrigen Traglasten gibt...
Aber dafür hat Varivas ja die Supertrout oder DoubleCross, die ich beide sehr gerne fische


----------



## Spider-Team (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute hat endlich ein langersehnter Stecken an die Tür geklopft...


----------



## ulfisch (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich erkenne es nicht,  sieht aber sehr fein aus.
Caldia plus dein Korkknob von der Presso?


----------



## Spider-Team (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist ne EG Alley Oop mit ner Luvias drunter.


----------



## ulfisch (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Ist ne EG Alley Oop mit ner Luvias drunter.


Puhh hoffentlich in Japan bestellt und nicht für ein 1000er hier?
Sieht aber geil aus...viel Spass damit.


----------



## Spider-Team (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist gebraucht in einem spitzenmäßigen Zustand für einen fairen Preis


----------



## ulfisch (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#6
Für was wirst du sie einsetzen?


----------



## Spider-Team (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ulfisch schrieb:


> #6
> Für was wirst du sie einsetzen?



Soll die Gekiha ersetzen.
Sprich hauptsächlich Offsetjigs zwischen 1/32 - 1/8 OZ mit Gummis zwischen 2 max. 4''.

Dazu noch ein paar Rigs mit ähnlichen Gewichten.

Dazu wollte ich noch Topwater testen, bevor mir da eine Extrarute ins Haus kommt.


----------



## zanderzone (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






 musste ich zuschlagen!


----------



## buddah (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

was des??


----------



## zanderzone (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Daiwa Theory 3000


----------



## pike&carp (7. März 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe heute von einem passionierten Angler einige schöne Raubfischköder ( Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler)  bekommen. 

Besonders die Köder auf dem zweiten Bild sind meiner Meinung nach sehr interessant.


----------



## Trollwut (7. März 2014)

Der Rot-Weiße is ein absoluter Rapfenkiller!!!
Direkt in der Strömung knapp unter der Oberfläche anbieten!


Ich war auch wieder einkaufen


----------



## siloaffe (7. März 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs auch noch mal was,...

Blank, CMW "Spinsystem 3" 2,41m 15-75g, nen Satz Fuji Alconite Ringe und was man sonst noch so Brauch....


----------



## ...brummel... (8. März 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:k hab mir heute dann auch mal was gegönnt...
gibts meiner meinung nach in deutschland noch garnich zu kaufen#c ... mein dealer hat sie jedenfalls schon gehabt :m
Quantum Tour Mg 101HPT 
wiegt krasse 5,4oz. was ungefähr 151gramm sind
die spule wiegt leer nur 13,9gramm!!!
heute direkt probe geworfen... naja also die leichtgängigkeit is unfassbar... beim werfen muss man sich an die Zentrifugalbremse gewöhnen... hab sonst nur magnetbremse geworfen
das leichteste was heute ging war n squirrel 61 von illex mit seinen 4,6gramm flog er schon ganz anständig an passender rute wirds wohl besser


----------



## gründler (8. März 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir auch was  gegönnt,ne Penn 8500 SS Made in USA BJ. 1996  Orginal mit allem was dazu gehört Anleitung etc.und sieht aus wie gerade aus der fabrik gekommen:vik:


Und ne die Verkauf ich net mehr weiter,bin doch net irre ^^


|wavey:


----------



## Spider-Team (8. März 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auch bei mir gab es etwas Neues diese Woche. Aber ist dieses Jahr wohl auch die letzte größere Neuanschaffung bis auf ggf ein paar Köder oder Schnur.

U
	

		
			
		

		
	




Und auch nicht mit schwarzem Knob...nicht dass sich Ule wieder beschwert


----------



## ulfisch (11. März 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So kann ich ja auch nicht, wunderschön mit Korkknob#6


Habe neulich ne Lieferung Kleinzeugs hauptsächlich für den Urlaub bekommen:
-Anti tangle boom geknickt und nicht in 15 und 20cm
-Tiroler Hölzl in 12 und 80Gr.
-Gamakatsu Wirbek und Snaps in 23 und 35KG...mein Gott sind die klein.
-Klemmhülsen 1,2mm
-Spiros von 10-20Gr. sinkend und schwimmend
-Owner Einzelhaken 4/0 und 6/0
-Schrumpfschläuche

FC in 0,26mm 50m
FC in 0,60mm 50m
Stroft  GTM 8KG 500m 


und irgendein Verrückter hat, schon wieder, eine Rute auf meinen Namen bestellt#d|supergri


----------



## fischerking1986 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shopping


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs heute eine neue Atmungsaktive Scierra CC6 Wathose...glaub ich jedenfalls das die so heisst...Mal schauen ob sie länger als 10 Monate hält und wielange meine andere nun nach Oslo und zurück braucht.

Glückwunsch @ Spider!


----------



## DJ-Sancho (13. März 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*










 ... im warten auf die hechtsaison... haha

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulfisch (2. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Uiuiui ich habe mich kurz vor dem Urlaub noch ins leichte Jiggen verliebt:l damit ich auch noch schön Geld ausgeben kann

Dazu gabs etwas Gummizeugs  und ich war doch überrascht(da nicht erfahren) was da ankam;+














Die Jigs











Noch ein paar Wobbler die ich vom Strand aus fischen möchte





Auf den bin ich besonders gespannt20 Gr. schwer






Das habe ich so die letzten Monate zusammengetragen#t


----------



## glavoc (3. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

vor allem die letzten Bilder gefallen^^ ... aus Japan bestellt? lg


----------



## ulfisch (3. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:m
Nur zum Teil via e-bucht, die Jigs und Würmer sind aus Frankreich/England die haben ein paar gute Shops.


----------



## buddah (3. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ICh kann dir die Jigs von Sebile sehr empfehlen!! Fliegen wie der Teufel - und flanken sehr geil beim normalen einleiern ! 

Und zu jiggen taugen die auch !! 

Der Duo Press Bait ist auch richtig gut


----------



## SnakeEater (3. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Aale schmecken gut zu Schwarzbrot


----------



## ulfisch (3. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da läuft Dir das Wasser im Mund zusammen gelle|supergri
@Buddah noch habe ich keinen Sebile Jig werde sie aber mal testen um den Pressbait habe ich bis jetzt immer einen Bogen gemacht ist der richtig zum Shorejiggen gedacht oder ist es ein weit Weitwurfwobbler?


----------



## glavoc (3. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also bei mir hat der Pressbait TOTALVERSAGT  noch nich mal Nachläufer...
Sein Laufverhalten na ja, wie soll ich sagen..so dazwischen.. Aber Versuch macht Kluch^^...wer weiß?
Allerdings: bisher ja auch nur vom Ufer gefischt...mögl. dass er auf schnelle blaue Fische draussen ganz anders wirkt/fängt?


----------



## ulfisch (4. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Er sieht aus wie eine größere Variante des Duo Tetraworks yumareki
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich habe davon einen für Forellen.
Der Yumareki ist soweit ich weiß für Fließgewässer gedacht und entfaltet seine Wirkung/Aktion erst bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten.

Wobei er auch langsamer geführt eine Lockwirkung hat die man aber kaum in der Rute merkt.
Habe schon einen Barsch und eine Forelle darauf gefangen bin aber nicht so richtig warm geworden.

Hast Du den Pressbait den ausschließlich gejiggt oder auch wie einen Wobbler geführt?


----------



## KleinesSchneiderl (4. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir heute auch ein wenig was gekauft :vik:

1: Blue Fox Super Vibrax Gr.1







2: Zalt 11cm Rotaugen-Dekor





3:  Shimano Power-Pro Super 8 Slick 10lbs-Test







Ist eigentlich alles für die Forellenpirsch gedacht, allerdings ist mir beim Spinner ein Fehler unterlaufen, dachte es sei rot, ist aber doch orange   (Ich bin Farbenblind |uhoh: )
Was meint ihr, taugts fürs die Forellen, oder doch ein Fehlkauf?
Bin was Blue-Fox angeht mit Kupfer bisher sehr gut gefahren, und denk mir das ich im zweifel zum silbernen Edding greife und das teil gänzlich silber mache :q
Die Super 8 Slick ists ausversehen geworden, sollte eigentlich die klassische werden, naja mal schauen wie sie sich so schlägt im Vergleich zur alten, im Zweifel hab ich noch eine Spule mit grüner Power-Pro 0,15er, die Slick 8 ist aufjedenfall schon mal viel geschmeidiger und nicht ganz so steif, wenn man davon überhaupt reden kann


----------



## Daniel SN (5. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also der Zalt in 11 cm Länge ist doch der perfekte Forellenköder schlecht hin. Und dank der Schnur die du gekauft hast wirst du jede quirlige Forelle landen können. 


P.S. Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen... Aber damit wirklich auf Forelle???


----------



## glavoc (5. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ ulifish eher wie einen Wobbler, klar lässt man den och mal torkelnd absinken...aber eher "gewobbelt" auf Woba und da kam halt nüscht...jetzt fährt der in der Box rum  wenn ich irgendwann mir unten ein Boot zuleg`hab ich ne schöne Auswahl fürs schleppen - haha! lg


----------



## ulfisch (5. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Glavoc dachte auch eher, dass er wobbelnd geführt wird.
Naja das wird schon.#6
Habe gerade die Unterlagen für den Sportboot Führerschein angefangen;+ ohje da muss ich richtig lernen

@Daniel ach meine letzte Forellenhatte ich auch auf 10cm Wobbler und das mit einer 21LB Schnur|supergri


----------



## KleinesSchneiderl (5. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Benutze generell eine 0,15er PowerPro und das bisher ohne probleme.
Zugegeben normalerweise in Moosgrün die jetzige war ein experiment, hatte aber schon davor mit gelben Schnüren geangelt und keine Probleme.
Es ist eher eine Absicherung gegen Hänger, klar könnte ich auch mit einer 2lb Schnur fischen, aber warum soll ich zwangsläufig dünner gehen, früher hat man auch mit 0,25mono den forellen nachgestellt, also warum sollte man sich an einer mindestens genauso geschmeidigen 0,15er mit realen 0,18-0,20 stören? Ich dürfte schon Köderverluste im dreistelligen Bereich verzeichnet haben, wenn ich noch auf dehnbare Mono setzen würde.

Von daher 
Der Zalt war im Angebot und bei dem dünnen Hinterteil könnten auch größere Forellen zulangen, die 11cm Rapala Joint-Countdown haben auch schon einige forellen überzeugen können! 

#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



KleinesSchneiderl schrieb:


> Benutze generell eine 0,15er PowerPro und das bisher ohne probleme.




Ich auch hin und wieder....zum Hechtangeln.


----------



## KleinesSchneiderl (5. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich auch hin und wieder....zum Hechtangeln.




Wie gesagt ich verliere nicht gerne Köder die je nachdem zwischen 5-15€ das Stück kosten, wenn ich durch eine schön kräftige geflochtene die zudem nicht weniger flexibel ist als eine gleichdicke Mono.

Der Spinner sowie die Schnur wurden heute übrigens auf Herz und Nieren getestet; 
Ergebnis: 3 Portionsforellen innerhalb von 90 Minuten :vik:

Allerdings habe ich einen Schnurdrahl innerhalb der kurzen Zeit feststellen können, trotz vorgeschaltetem  Einfachwirbel |gr:
Zufall oder Anfälligkeit der "PowerPro Super8Slick"?

Werde beim nächsten Mal schauen müssen ob es ein Dreifachwirbel verbessert wird 

Sollte einer bessere Tipps haben, her damit 

#h


----------



## kernell32 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein kleines Spielzeug für unterwegs, zum Forellen ärgern am Bach.






Roadrunner 3-16g

Penn Sargus 2000

Stroft GTP R2

Robust und günstig #6


----------



## Blechinfettseb (8. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



KleinesSchneiderl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich verliere nicht gerne Köder die je nachdem zwischen 5-15€ das Stück kosten, wenn ich durch eine schön kräftige geflochtene die zudem nicht weniger flexibel ist als eine gleichdicke Mono.
> 
> Der Spinner sowie die Schnur wurden heute übrigens auf Herz und Nieren getestet;
> Ergebnis: 3 Portionsforellen innerhalb von 90 Minuten :vik:
> ...



Das Problem tritt auch bei anderen Schnüren auf. Ein guter 3-fach Wirbel reduziert das Problem auf jeden Fall. Jedoch habe ich es bei mir selten ganz weg bekommen. Meist setze ich jetzt so einen Drallschutz(so eine Art durchsichtige weiche Plastikfinne die vor den Wirbel montiert wird) ein. Jedoch weiß ich nicht ob das was für so kleine Spinner ist.


----------



## DJ-Sancho (8. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Ein kleines Spielzeug für unterwegs, zum Forellen ärgern am Bach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles teil!!! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tabasco75 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neue Errungenschaft für den Sommer am Mittelmeer. Dazu noch eine Stradic Ci4+ 2500. Bin gespannt, ob diese Kombo dort den Räubern Paroli bieten kann...|bigeyes


----------



## Tino34 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hechtfutter #6


----------



## ulfisch (9. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



tabasco75 schrieb:


> Meine neue Errungenschaft für den Sommer am Mittelmeer. Dazu noch eine Stradic Ci4+ 2500. Bin gespannt, ob diese Kombo dort den Räubern Paroli bieten kann...|bigeyes


Viel Spass damit...vor allem am Mittelmeer#6


----------



## sundangler (9. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Auch bei mir gab es etwas Neues diese Woche. Aber ist dieses Jahr wohl auch die letzte größere Neuanschaffung bis auf ggf ein paar Köder oder Schnur.
> 
> U
> 
> ...



sieht sehr gut aus. Was ist das genau für ein Modell?


----------



## MeisterFische (10. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So erstmal einen zum testen aus den Staaten rübergeholt. Topwaterfischen im Sommer kann kommen.:g


----------



## tabasco75 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Viel Spass damit...vor allem am Mittelmeer#6



Danke schön. Muss mich allerdings bis Ende August gedulden.


----------



## ulfisch (11. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...um so besser, dann kommen die Mahis#6


----------



## OSSSSE (14. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rolle: Spro Urban 540 Stationärrolle 5Lager

Schnur: Varivas Aavni Sea Bass Premium PE 150m / Size 1.0 unterfüttert mit einer 0,25 mm

Die Schnur wurde super gut verlegt. Bin echt begeistert.

Mal sehen was für ein Bild die Kombo am Wasser macht. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## zanderzone (14. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich finde die Schnurverlegung nicht wirklich prickelnd!


----------



## OSSSSE (14. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann hättest du die mal von meiner Red Arc sehen müssen. Das war grausam


----------



## ede123 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mit wieviel Meter Schnur hast du die denn unterfüttert, 5 ?
wenn du ne Ersatzspule dabei hast würde ich das nochmal neu machen, da passt doch noch einiges drauf ! das kostet alles Wurfweite !
gruß ede


----------



## zanderzone (16. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vorallem sind die Abschlüsse der Spule nicht gewickelt und über mehr Schnur würde ich mir wirklich gedanken machen!


----------



## Timmey (16. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Rolle: Spro Urban 540 Stationärrolle 5Lager
> 
> Schnur: Varivas Aavni Sea Bass Premium PE 150m / Size 1.0 unterfüttert mit einer 0,25 mm



Wahnsinn!!! "Ferrarischlappen" auf einem "Fiat Seicento"..WOW(..konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen)

...und zur Füllung der Rolle kann ich mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen...

Sonst viel Spaß damit und Petri!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo zusammen, 
habe heute die neuen Rollershad´s von 2Catch zum testen erhalten,
selten hat mir ein Shad so gut auf Anhieb gefallen.Es gibt ihn in 14 + 18cm, 
und vielleicht auch demnächst in 10cm, wie oben im Bild zu sehen.
Die Qualität und die Verarbeitung sind mal der Hammer.
Ich weiß, es gibt so viele verschiedene Shad´s auf dem Markt, aber ich denke mal
das diese dem ein oder anderen Modell die Schau stehlen werden.
Habe sie hier geordert.
http://2catch-tackle.de/Kiteboarding/Gummif/d/


----------



## ulfisch (23. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Rolle: Spro Urban 540 Stationärrolle 5Lager
> 
> Schnur: Varivas Aavni Sea Bass Premium PE 150m / Size 1.0 unterfüttert mit einer 0,25 mm
> 
> ...


Lass Dich nicht ärgern|wavey:
Es sind aber tatsächlich Ferrarischlappen auf einem max. japanischem Sportler
Berichte mal was zur Schnur wenn Du sie ein wenig gefischt hast.
Es stimmt was meine Vorredner sagen, unterfüttere mehr, da ist noch ordentlich Platz, zur Not musst Du halt auf leere Rollen/Spulen umspulen und wieder zurück, ist besser als so, da geht auch etwas Wurfweite flöten.
Im Moment hast Du da eher eine 100er Rolle.#h


----------



## fischerking1986 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## Kark (27. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab es auch ein paar neue Hardbaits zu einem guten Kurs aus den Staaten.

Grüße,

Kark

http://*ih.com/a/img835/3073/6oim2.jpg


----------



## fisch (27. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Aslo ich konnte auch mal ein schnapper machen wie ich finde:q

1 DAM Black Panther MX60 Carbon 
1 Quantum hypercast pro tour spin
1 Comoran Topfish Zander naja aber fürn Kanal super
1 Balzer Lexia 3300
1 Angelschirm Grebenstein

Die Sachen waren alle neu außer der Schirm war 2 mal in benutzung Preise und so waren auch noch auf den Ruten und der Rolle die sogar noch original verpackt war ect

Habe für alles zusammen 50 euronen bezahlt 

Der Herr von wem ich die Sachen geholt habe meinte nur zu mir er hat immer gekauft aber nie die Sachen benutzt |kopfkrat.

Warum macht mach sowas frage ich mich


Gruß Daniel


----------



## OSSSSE (27. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fisch schrieb:


> Aslo ich konnte auch mal ein schnapper machen wie ich finde:q
> 
> 1 DAM Black Panther MX60 Carbon
> 1 Quantum hypercast pro tour spin
> ...



Tja einige haben halt zu viel Geld oder denken halt: "das kann ich bestimmt irgendwann mal gebrauchen"

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bazawe (28. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe am Samstag mal wieder zugeschlagen, 1 x Sportex Hyperion 2,70 WG- 40g sowie 3 neue Rapala BX Minow.
 Wird alles kommendes WE eingeweiht.


----------



## Scuttlebutt (28. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Klein aber fein. Zebco Rutentaschen für 5,55€ in der Bucht. Gestern geschossen heute schon als verschickt markiert. Bin gespannt.


----------



## olli81 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*





Heute nochmal schnell beim Händler vorbei gefahren und ein paar Sachen für den 1.Mai geholt.und für danach natürlich auch...:q

4000er stradic mit 0.14er wft plasma

Jackson sling bag

ein paar fire tails

Diverser kleinkram....

14cm zalt schwimmend

Noch drei Tage


----------



## Flussmonster (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano Aspire 3 Meter 20-50gr WG
Shimano TwinPower C5000FC 
300 Meter 0,16er Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid
und ein paar Rapala / Sebile Wobbler  und Aufbewahrungsbox


----------



## Spaulding (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

weniger ist mehr - vA bei der Rutenlänge


----------



## Flussmonster (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Spaulding schrieb:


> weniger ist mehr - vA bei der Rutenlänge



Was meinste damit ? is mit ner 5000er perfekt austariert


----------



## Kunde (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

darf ich fragen wo du die twinpower her hast?

gruß kunde


----------



## olli81 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*




bei mir war die versandfee zu Besuch. :m


----------



## Flussmonster (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kunde schrieb:


> darf ich fragen wo du die twinpower her hast?
> 
> gruß kunde



Angelladen meines Vertrauens hatte noch eine im Lager, die da schon 2-3 Jahre lag, wollte eigentlich ne 4000er, aber hab mich dann nicht beschwert, vorallem für 170€


----------



## Zwockel1980 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Fluss gibt, der Fluss nimmt. 

Daher Zanderwobbler Import aus den USA











Ersparnis gegenüber günstigstem deutschen Onlinehändler: ~35%
Ersparnis gegenüber meinem Angelladen vor Ort: ~55%


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn der Verlust hoch ist dann macht es Sinn zu importieren. 
Find ich gut


----------



## Zwockel1980 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein Freund schickt mir meine Wobbler aus den USA.

Eine gute Anlaufstelle sollte aber auch ebay UK (ebay.co.uk) sein, da fällt nicht mal Zoll an.


----------



## sevone (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachfolger meiner Sustain 4000 FG US


----------



## OSSSSE (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sevone schrieb:


> Nachfolger meiner Sustain 4000 FG US



Schöne Kombi 

Was für eine Schnur hast du drauf?

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sevone (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Was für eine Schnur hast du drauf?



Das ist eine 14er Tournament 8-braid. Sie ist schon benutzt, daher etwas matter als neu.


----------



## nordbeck (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da noch Schonzeit ist und meine üblichen Zierfische flachfallen, hab ich mich ein wenig nach Alternativen umgesehen. 
Werd jetzt doch mal wieder auf karpfen Ansitzen. Habe ich seit den 90ern nicht mehr gemacht.


----------



## StefanG84 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Von welcher Schonzeit redest du? Bei mir ist alles frei


----------



## nordbeck (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

In Holland noch den ganzen Monat zu 
Jetzt ne Woche füttern und dann mal gucken wer da so guckt.


----------



## xsxx226 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein neues Röllchen zum Barsch und leichten Zander zuppeln.


----------



## Michael_05er (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Da noch Schonzeit ist und meine üblichen Zierfische flachfallen..


Nur weil die Meterfische dieses Jahr nicht so zahlreich waren würde ich nicht gleich von Zierfischen reden 

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Blöde autokorrektur


----------



## Bobster (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

'muss mich seit dem 1. Mai im Keller umziehen 
 und vorher "damit" die Hände waschen :q


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neue Peitsche für Großgummis.
Grade auf die schnelle ein Bild geknipst. Falls Interesse besteht, kommen noch mehr.


----------



## donak (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> 'muss mich seit dem 1. Mai im Keller umziehen
> und vorher "damit" die Hände waschen :q



Klärst mich auf? Watt is datt?


----------



## Daniel SN (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Alu oder Edelstahl Seife. Hab aber kein Plan mehr wofür das gut war.


----------



## nordbeck (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ionisierende Wirkung soll den Geruch beseitigen. 
Haben wir in der Küche auch gehabt. Bringt meiner Meinung nach nicht viel, aber andere schwören drauf.


----------



## sam1000-0 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein Barschkombo ist mit der Sendung aus Japan endlich
vollständig


----------



## jkc (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|bigeyes



75m?


----------



## Daniel SN (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> 
> 
> 75m?




Für Barsch an kleinen Flüssen oder Teichen sollte es doch reichen.


----------



## sam1000-0 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, leider nur 75m.
Dafür aber ne super runde Schnur und seehr dünn.
Hab sie probegefischt und ist einfach genial mit 0,18mm
Gamakatsu Fluorocarbon-vorfach.
Die Knotenfestigkeit ist auch sehr gut und da reichen auch 75m
da ich höchstens 30m rausballer.
Ist wahr, etwas teuer aber hat sich allemal gelohnt.
Die Sunline ist noch dünner als die Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid in der
dünnsten Ausführung und da kommen unter anderen auch
Jigs um die 1g zum Einsatz.


----------



## Bassey (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Quantum Smoke 25, schickes Röllchen!

Am Dienstag kommt dann hoffentlich die passende Quantum Smoke 55 Rute an :vik:


----------



## Bassey (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Mein Barschkombo ist mit der Sendung aus Japan endlich
> vollständig



Auf dem 3. Bild sieht es aber so aus als könnte da noch etwas mehr Unterfütterung drunter.


----------



## cws001 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

hab mir ne neue Rolle gegönnt.

sehr selbst


Gruss Christian


----------



## sam1000-0 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bassey schrieb:


> Auf dem 3. Bild sieht es aber so aus als könnte da noch etwas mehr Unterfütterung drunter.



Oh ja stimmt,hab gestern abend noch unterfüttert. 
Vorher war sie nicht. 
Schicke Röllchen habt ihr da:vik:


----------



## gXrbx (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Daiwa D-Frog in grün.
Oberflächenköder, gutes Wurfverhalten, eng anliegende Haken für Kraut, Seerosen, etc.
Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Hecht mochte ihn schon.


----------



## fischerking1986 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mitten rein ins Seerosenfeld damit 





Rauchzeichen..


----------



## Kaka (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachdem ich von der roten Aori 9-15 g schon begeistert war, musste jetzt eins der letzten erhältlichen Exemplare der weißen Aori her. Auch in 2,10 m, aber die leichtere Variante in 7-13 g. Ich bin verliebt :m


----------



## Topic (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

meine neuen spielzeuge sind da ^^



















Die rute is ne Sportex Black Arrow in 315 cm mit 35 gr wg.Die Stella is nich neu.....
rute kam gestern...heute kurz zum strand paar probewürfe und fotoshooting ^^
macht nen sehr guten eindruck...sie wird meine am letzten wochenende geliebte alter berkley skeletor ersetzen ...ruhe in frieden ^^

und das HDI 5 + Zubehör kam heute ^^

freue mich es am wochenende einsetzen zu können ^^


----------



## Franky D (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Topic schrieb:


> meine neuen spielzeuge sind da ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

die Rute it auch richtig geil habe ich ebenfalls fürs Watangeln nur das bei mir die neue Daiwa Certate drunter hängt :k


----------



## Bassey (21. Mai 2014)

Eben kam auch noch die Rute an. Jetzt ist die Combo komplett!

Quantum Smoke 25 Rolle
Quantum Smoke Spin 55 Rute
PowerPro 8Braid Slick Schnur in giftgrün 0,13er


----------



## 13Müller (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






 Barsch und Forellenausrüstung wieder aufgefüllt. ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Topic (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hi müller,

die triline fc schnur is müll....musste selbst die erfahrung machen...habe diese in verschiedenen stärken gekauft und wollte sie dann direkt an die geflochtene anknoten....ob beim mefo angeln oder beim barsch angeln.... beim auswerfen is mir regelmäßig der köder weggeflogen....nach dem dies 3 mal passiert ist.. bin ich wieder umgestiegen auf gamakatsu....
der preis hatte mich geblendet....wenn du die schnur jedoch an einen wirbel anbindest passt das ganze.....


----------



## glavoc (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sehe ich genauso wie M.A.D. Hatte mit ihr in 0,24 auch keine Probleme, eher mit der Abriebsschwäche der geflochtenen. Der Knoten für Hauptschnur mit FC ist bei mir stets: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNAzz_sG-Jo

lg


----------



## _Chris (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...ich habe da auch noch etwas:

STL4000FI





Stroft GTP-S


----------



## olli81 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fische auch die trilene in 24 an eine 14er wft Plasma geknotet. Nich nie probleme gehabt.  Bei abrissen reist mir zu 90prozent der snap mit Köder ab aber der verbindungsknoten hält. 

Sehr schöne Stella.  Hatte sie auch letztens im laden in der Hand.  Fehlt noch ein bischen Kleingeld aber wirklich tolle dinger


----------



## cws001 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Anbei 3 mal CMW


----------



## 13Müller (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Topic ich bin mit der trilene bisher auch immer gut gefahren.  Deswegen hab ich sie auvh wieder geholt...aber da muss jeder seine Erfahrungen machen. ...dankr auf jeden Fall für die Rückmeldung. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So Session kann kommen.
Wird zeit, dass ich wieder Hechten kann, dieses karpfenangeln geht echt hart ins Geld


----------



## ulfisch (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ansitzfanatiker:q


----------



## Topic (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

moin,also ich hatte die 0,30 zum mefo angeln....bzw die 0,35 mm in kombination mit ner daiwa 8 braid und ner climax 8 touch....nachdem ich an einem tag beim auswerfen 3 köder richtung horizont gefeuert habe...bin am gleichen tag noch auf eine 0,285 climax umgestiegen...die hält problemlos..

als knoten nutze ich den doppelten uni knoten....bei allen anderen schnur kombinationen hält er




mag ja sein das die schnur im dünnenbereich bei kleineren gewichten hält...aber wenn man nen 25 gr snaps voll durch zieht macht sie das nicht lange mit


----------



## Michael_05er (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das Ende der Frühjahrsschonzeit naht. Zeit für schweres Gerät 
Fin Nor Sportfisher FS70 und Sänger Unicat Warlock Spin. Dazu noch ein paar dicke Blinker, dann gehts los!








Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulfisch (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Urlaubsvorbereitungen:m
Verschiedene Lieferungen 





Illex Nachschub und dazu gabs den Duo Press Bait





Von little Jack bin ich auch überzeugt günstig und durch den Assist hook noch einmal billiger als andere





Auf die kleinen Garnelen bin ich auch sehr gespannt


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nicht schlecht, die Pressbait finde ich auch interessant. Bei mir gabs in letzter Zeit allerhand Keitech Köder, dazu die passenden Jigs, Offset Haken, FC usw. und ein Sportex Hardcase 2er Futteral.


----------



## ulfisch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rüstest Du nur nach oder steigst du in den Gummikram ein?

Eine weitere Bestellung ist eingetroffen












Den Ripple Popper wollte ich eigentlich in 110cm mit 21GR. WG |kopfkrat ist auch okay aber jetzt muss ich ihn noch mal bestellen:m
Ich habe mich gleich in das Teil verliebt, läuft bei einfachem Kurbeln schon walk the dog und wenn man ihn twitcht, poppt er super, dazu schwimmt er in der Horizontalen wenn ich ih stehen lasse, was ich persönlich besser finde.


----------



## jranseier (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Den Ripple Popper wollte ich eigentlich in 110*cm* mit 21GR.



Willst Du Haie fangen ???

ranseier


----------



## ulfisch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:vik:mm natürlich:q


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern war der Postmann da  von Oben nach Unten 
3x Spro Powercatcher Plus T55 Crank - Wild Perch 9gr.
2x Spro Powercatcher Big Belly Crankbait - Light Perch 6gr.
1x Spro Powercatcher Big'n Crankbait - Light Perch 9,2gr.
1x Spro Powercatcher Crank 70 - Gold Shiner 11gr.
1x Spro Powercatcher Vib 75 - Silver 10.8gr.

26,80€ inkl. Versand da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## zokker (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir eine Kamera gekauft, damit ich schöne Bilder zum Posten machen kann. 
Würde soooooo gerne ein Bild davon machen.


----------



## huawei71 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

halt sie vor den Spiegel:vik:


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:q Da will man sich grad etwas Fluoro an der Barschflitsche vors Stahlvorfach schalten, packt die heute gekaufte Spule aus und was ist...nix drauf ist#6#d:q nicht ein Meter.
Also morgen Früh ab zum Angelshop, jemand von euch sowas schonmal erlebt?
Unter anderem gabs noch ne neue Köderbox von Fox, in schickem Schwarz-Rot gehalten. Muss sagen die macht echt (nicht nur optisch) was her, vorallem der Verschluss scheint gut verarbeitet zu sein.


----------



## feko (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ne,sorry,sowas ist mir noch nie passiert....aber auch nicht das ich ein fluoro vor ein Stahlvorfach schalten wollte 
vg


----------



## ulfisch (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vielleicht nur ganz kurz als Sollbruchstelle.


----------



## ede123 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist mir schon mal passiert mit ner Spule trilene von berkley, hab das dem Verkäufer gemailt und der hat ohne zu zögern Ersatz geliefert !


----------



## Flussmonster (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mir auch Trilene 0,35er Fluorocarbon ... wobei ich mich frage wofür du das Fluoro vor das Stahl machen möchtest, dann kannste das Stahl auch gleich weglassen.


----------



## nordbeck (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



feko schrieb:


> Ne,sorry,sowas ist mir noch nie passiert....aber auch nicht das ich ein fluoro vor ein Stahlvorfach schalten wollte
> vg




Ich nehme mal an er wollte vorm Stahl und nach dem Geflecht das Fluo verwenden. Das ist doch vollkommen üblich.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nordbeck hats geblickt! Geflochtene, Fluo, Stahl das meinte ich mit Vorschalten.:q:q 

Der Umtausch hat heute so wie erwartet problemlos geklappt.#6


----------



## topbiss (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam der Postmann! Zum Wiedereinstieg in die Angelei habe ich mir mal ein Stock gegönnt der zu meiner Abu Garcia MGX (die hoffentlich morgen kommt passt)  ...

Berkley Pulse 1,90m 5-20g WG Einteiler


----------



## topbiss (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und meine Abu ist da! Bin dann heute direkt mal zum GuFidealer gefahren, um morgen nach 4 Jahren endlich mal wieder zu Angeln! :vik:


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So zweite kamera ist da, die erste war im arxxx.


----------



## topbiss (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gute Investition so ne Spiegelreflex!  Hat die einen Vollbildsensor?


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei Autos und Kameras, scheinst Du guten Geschmack zu haben


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



topbiss schrieb:


> Gute Investition so ne Spiegelreflex!  Hat die einen Vollbildsensor?



Die hat alles, mw, kw, ukw, kraftstom, staubsauger, mikrowelle, grill, tv, echolot, plotter usw.
Ne qautsch, ist eine bridge kamera. Hab lange im netz recherchiert, soll ganz gut sein. Macht top bilder, was ich bis jetzt so testen konnte.


----------



## spike999 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zokker schrieb:


> Die hat alles, mw, kw, ukw, kraftstom, staubsauger, mikrowelle, grill, tv, echolot, plotter usw.



:q:q:q!!!


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Macht auch noch super Bilder.




#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein neues Angel Böötchen...:m


----------



## Tino34 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sauber! 
Sieht nur nicht nach Angelboot aus (Innenleben) mit den ganzen Sofas :m!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Sauber!
> Sieht nur nicht nach Angelboot aus (Innenleben) mit den ganzen Sofas :m!



Besser?




Bugmotor kommt noch drauf.


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gratulation, was fürn motor hast dran und wie stark?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schönes Ding, Tommy.#6

Ich glaub ich muss auch einen Angelshop starten.....|kopfkrat


----------



## Tino34 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Besser!!! Auf dem ersten Bild sah es eher wie ein Spaßboot mit Popsofa aus  

Schick Schick


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:





zokker schrieb:


> Gratulation, was fürn motor hast dran und wie stark?



Da ist noch im Moment ein 110 PS Johnson 2 Takter dran.
Soll aber aber mal ei 90 PS Viertakter werden.
ich muss ich erst mal mein altes Boot verkaufen.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss auch einen Angelshop starten.....|kopfkrat



Mach mal.:q
Wenn Du dich mit 18 Stunden Arbeitstagen anfreunden kannst....|uhoh:



Tino34 schrieb:


> Besser!!! Auf dem ersten Bild sah es eher wie ein Spaßboot mit Popsofa aus


Ist halt ein Mehrzweckboot |supergri


----------



## Tino34 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> :
> 
> 
> Ist halt ein Mehrzweckboot |supergri



Der Mann denkt an alles!!!#6


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

110 später 90 ps, was du brauchst sind flügel. Möchte nicht da vorne auf dem stuhl sitzen wenn du den hebel auf den tisch legst.


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöner "Khan". Da kommt leichter Neid auf.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zokker schrieb:


> was du brauchst sind flügel. .



Hat ein Engel serienmässig...:q


----------



## FranzJosef (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War ein wenig beim Boddenangler stoebern. Was Nettes (Bass Assassin SeaShad in 5") gefunden, ohne gleich 24 Stueck (8St-Tuete normalerweise) nehmen zu muessen; geile Sache, datt! :m
Gleich noch veredelt; muss jeder fuer sich selber wissen, ob's die "Arbeit" wert ist. ICH finde den Unterschied zwischen original und mit Augen deutlich genug.


----------



## rudini (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Spielzeug


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist aber ein ziemlich mächtiges Spielzeug, zumindest die 6000 er:q
Gehts damit auf Waller?


----------



## H.Senge (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






Mal wieder die Jigbox bestückt für ein halbes Monatsgehalt -.-


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vorhin erst aus den Staaten eingetroffen. Die Savage Gear 3D Frösche. ich habe sie bisher in Deutschland noch nirgends gesehen.


----------



## Tino34 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



rudini schrieb:


> Spielzeug



Gabs ne Taschengelderhöhung???


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Stellas würde ich auch nehmen. ;-)


----------



## rudini (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein ziemlich mächtiges Spielzeug, zumindest die 6000 er:q
> Gehts damit auf Waller?



Norge und Neuseeland


----------



## ulfisch (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gib mir doch eine ab:m
ich tausch zur Not auch gegen meine NEUE Shimano Biomaster SW 4000 HG
dazu gab es eine Penn Overseas SW Spin 5-teilig mit 20-80Gr. WG
So muss ich mich im Urlaub um nichts kümmern.


----------



## sevone (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern ist eine neue Big-Bait-Klatsche angekommen:
Es handelt sich um eine Musky Innovations Bull Dawg Pro Magnum Cast in 2,40 Metern mit 280 Gramm WG.


----------



## pike-81 (24. Juni 2014)

Moinsen!
Und was schraubst Du drauf? Toro?
Petri


----------



## sevone (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auf die Rute kommt eine 6601er C4.


----------



## Dyasound (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs was Neues für die Oberflächenhechte:

*Rover Floating 7 cm HP *
*SPRO SALT DAWG 125 Black Back 28g *
*ZEBCO 10.5cm Jerkface 16.5g, erlritze *

Mal sehen ob ich damit mein PB von 82cm übertreffen kann.|kopfkrat


----------



## Scholle 0 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Dyasound schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs was Neues für die Oberflächenhechte:
> 
> *Rover Floating 7 cm HP *
> *SPRO SALT DAWG 125 Black Back 28g *
> ...



Na ich glaub der Recht wird der Abräumer schlechthin,
geschmacklich jedenfall's !


----------



## Spaulding (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schon n´bisschen makaber der kinderriegel
was willst du denn damit fangen Oo


----------



## Dyasound (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hat mein Sohn:k dazu gepackt. Passt aber um die Größenverhältnisse darzustellen.


----------



## xPuni (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neue Combo ist da :3






Die Rute ist eine Abu Garcia Vendetta mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10-30g 

Und die Rolle ist eine Fox Rage Ultron 2500 Pro

Ich hoffe die Combo bringt mir gute Fische


----------



## angler1996 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.hosentraegerwelt.de/Herr...erpatten--zum-Knoepfen/Hosentraeger-4656.html

 hoffe, die halten
 Gruß A.


----------



## Mendez (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angler1996 schrieb:


> http://www.hosentraegerwelt.de/Herr...erpatten--zum-Knoepfen/Hosentraeger-4656.html
> 
> hoffe, die halten
> Gruß A.



Nett! waren Knöpfe mit dabei ?


----------



## topbiss (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neue Combo! Bin mal gespannt wie sich Matzes Zanderpeitsche macht. 2,65 WG 14-35g


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mit der Zanderpeitsche wirst du viel Spaß haben 
Hab meine am Montag bekommen und bin positiv überrascht von dem Rütchen. Jetzt muss sie sich nur noch beweisen.


----------



## Daniel SN (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wir warten ja noch auf den Testbericht.


----------



## pely66 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neue Spielzeuge , zum Geburtstag , geschenkt von meine Frau :vik:


----------



## ChrizzleWhizzle (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heut wurde ein nettes Päckchen geliefert


----------



## pely66 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Frisch eingetroffen , um 40% von Verkauf Preis in DE, und in 4 Tage in Brief Kästen .


----------



## MIG 29 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



pely66 schrieb:


> Frisch eingetroffen , um 40% von Verkauf Preis in DE, und in 4 Tage in Brief Kästen .



Schöne Köder :m, wo gibt's denn die?


----------



## Berliner123 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Würde ich auch gern wissen... Gern per pn Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## pely66 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier :
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Duo-Realis-P...787?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e25895bb


----------



## Bobster (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ChrizzleWhizzle schrieb:


> Heut wurde ein nettes Päckchen geliefert



Die würden mich interessieren ?
 Gibt es einen Hersteller ?
 Hand made ?


----------



## ChrizzleWhizzle (11. Juli 2014)

Bobster schrieb:


> Die würden mich interessieren ?
> Gibt es einen Hersteller ?
> Hand made ?


Brucetacklebox kommen aus Kanada^^
Kannst entweder auf ebay ersteigern oder direkt bei ihm was kaufen. Hab bei Facebook mit ihm gesprochen.


----------



## Dyasound (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bißchen Kleinkram für Barsche, was zum Testen für meine Frau und was schönes für den nächsten Hecht #t


----------



## Schnürlwascher (1. August 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gibt es nun auch Neues. Die Dorsche können kommen!






Endlich eine passende Rute zu meiner Toro. Gestern gleich nen ordentlichen Hecht verhaftet. Passt super zusammen die Kombo! #6


----------



## topbiss (4. August 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Toro sieht nach einer menge Spaß aus. Viel Erfolg mit dem Schmuckstück. 

Für meine zweite Combo zum mittleren twitchen und leichten jerken, habe ich schon mal die Rute bestellt. Die Verarbeitung und erster Eindruck ist der Hammer für den Preis. Nur ist die Spitze erstaunlich dünn für eine Wurfgewichtspanne von 8-38g. Naja mal gucken wie sie sich an meiner Chronarch 201 macht, die hoffentlich diese Woche kommt, wenns am Samstag an die Polder geht! 

Penzill Rute Vertical Cast 8-38g


----------



## Devilry (13. August 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute gekommen!


----------



## olli81 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie lang ist die barsch flitsche?
Fische sie in 195cm an schmalen bächen auf barsch und kleine hechte.


----------



## Devilry (13. August 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jupp genau die ist das für den selben Zweck


----------



## Spider-Team (14. August 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab etwas umbauen lassen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. August 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nobel,Nobel..sehr schön:thumbup:


----------



## Fr33 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Diesmal kein High-End Tackle....

Habe mir für den nächsten Mittelmeer Trip eine Reise-Steck-Spinnrute besorgt. Egal ob Mallorca, Griechenland, Kroatien.... jedesmal habe ich von Ufer Unmengen an Fischen gesehen - und aufgrund des Gepäck natürlich nix dabei. Das soll sich jetzt ändern....

Da ich vom Ufer aus, nur mit kleinen Shads, Twistern, Wobbler und MefoBlinkern spinnen werde - und neben bei auch mal ne Posenmontage raus schleudern will - gabs eher was leichtes.

Geworden ist es eine SPRO Globetrotter GT Pro 240cm 25-60Gr WG. 











Okey - als verwöhnter Angler der straffe Zanderjiggen usw. mag - kommt einem die Spro schon recht weich - nein sagen wir einfach semiparabolisch vor. Sollte aber für ein paar Stunden reichen.... ist halt doch recht Universell. Und man darf nicht vergessen... ist ne Reise-Steckrute für unter 50€.....

Gefischt wird die Rute mit meiner alten Technium 2500FA auf der noch ne 10Lbs TufflineXP ist und auf der E-Spule ne 28er Mono zum Posenangeln an den Felsen....

Um die Angelsucht zu befriedigen ne gute Lösung.
Achja - das Hardcase für die mini Spinne ist echt ein nettes Gimmik


----------



## glavoc (18. August 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meerforellenblinker kannste meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach im Mittelmeer eher vergessen... wenn denn, eher paar "Shorejigging/Castingjigs" kaufen.
lg


----------



## ashtray (30. August 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann will ich hier auch mal mitmachen ... gestern ist neue Ware angekommen :vik:


----------



## TropicOrange (30. August 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, ich hab auch mal n bisschen investiert.

Unter anderem gab es  eine ebenso schicke wie praktische neue Umhängetasche von Jackson, eine  Abu Vendetta 2,10m mit 10-30g, sowie als Rolle dazu eine Abu Orra 20SX,  bespult mit 0,12er Geflecht. Ach, und wenn man schonmal da ist, wurde auch die Köderbox wieder ein bisschen gefüllt...


----------



## Bobster (3. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lecker.....:m

 neulich in der Bucht geschossen...:q


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachdem ich mit der billigen Schwester Takahama Spin und simplen Abu Tormentor- Wobblern, sowie Daiwa Tournament Duckfin Gummis in meinem Dänemarkurlaub richtig abgeräumt hatte (Rekord: 11 Fische(Gesamtgewicht 28,3kg) in zwei Stunden von Bachforelle über Lachsforelle und Lachs von 900 Gramm bis 1,11m und 14,8kg), musste die kaum noch erhältliche Nakama Specialist Spin her.
Ich wollte einen kurzen Taktstock, eine Rute, wie die bewährte Takahama nur um Klassen besser.
Mein Händler, meinte es gäbe aktuell keine Rute , die meinen Vorstellungen zu 100% entspräche, höchstens die kaum noch erhältliche Nakama Spin. Er riet mir die Neuheiten der Hersteller für die kommende Saison abzuwarten.
Zu Hause schaute ich dann bei Ebay und hatte ausnahmsweise Glück, es gab eine Nakama Specialist Spin zum Bieten und sie lief zeitlich denkbar ungünstig aus. Auf der Arbeit gelang mir der Coup schlechthin, ich schoß die Rute für läppische 49,28 Euro => endgeil, ich konnte es kaum fassen.
Die Länge von 1,90m, ein 40- Tonnenblank, sowie die Aktion und Verarbeitung, vom günstigen Preis ganz zu schweigen => ich habe einen Volltreffer gelandet und Blut geleck|krank:t, was das Fischen mit Wobbler angeht.:m


----------



## Daniel SN (4. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Glückwunsch zur schönen Bucht ausbeute.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir eine neue Spinnrute besorgt, die wiegt so gut wie nichts & ist verdammt dünn. Allerdings 14-40 g Wurfgewicht. Mal sehen ob sie nen guten Hecht standhält #6 :





So, hab mir endlich auch mal ein Echolot gegönnt, zwar nen billig Modell, aber vollkommend ausreichend für mich:





Habe meine Barschköder aufgefrischt, keine Ahnung, ich LIEBE kleine Köder einfach!!! :

















& zu guter letzt noch mal ein paar Twister gegönnt, meiner Erfahrung nach DIE TOP Barschköder schlechthin, wichtig allerdings, dass man verschiedene Farben hat, manchmal ausschlaggebend! :


----------



## Shortay (4. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.profishingstore.dk/images/Imax_Thermo_Suit_Sæt_1-p.jpg


Hoffentlich kommt bald richtig scheiss Winterwetter !


----------



## layercake87 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mal ein bisschen was für meine raubfischboxen getan. alster und elbe wollen ja wieder gefüttert werden |kopfkrat


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Sachen layercake87...das Sortiment sieht ganz nach Tommi Engel (raubfischspezialis.de) aus...


----------



## SearchThePerch (12. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir heute mal 2 neue Savage Gear 4Play in 9.5 cm geschnappt


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Hab etwas umbauen lassen.



Hi, was ist das für ein Rute?
Bislang kenne ich keine Kaleido mit Davidstern, heißt die Marke Kaleido?
Sieht auf jedenfall sehr wertig aus und interessiert mich.


----------



## Spider-Team (12. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist eine Rute aus dem Hause Evergreen aus der Kaleido Serie. Habe alle den Stern!


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Evergreen combat stick kaleido "the cut in shake" |kopfkrat


----------



## ayron (12. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Schöne Sachen layercake87...das Sortiment sieht ganz nach Tommi Engel (raubfischspezialis.de) aus...



Das würde ich so unterschreiben


----------



## Rotes Auge (12. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/12/092b50cc92efee37cf876f93521c6dd3.jpg

Neue Feederkombo [emoji16]


----------



## layercake87 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Schöne Sachen layercake87...das Sortiment sieht ganz nach Tommi Engel (raubfischspezialis.de) aus...



erwischt. guter shop ^^
dummerweise hab ich mir die passenden bleiköpfe dann bei ebay geholt, nur im nachhinein festzustellen das sie hier günstiger gewesen wären #q

gab heute nochmal 3 savage gear soft 4 play und 2 line thru trout. bin ja mal gespannt wie die dinger sich machen. vom laufverhalten her würde ich da ja am liebsten selber reinbeissen :q


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (12. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ rotes Auge 
Schaut gut aus welche Rute is des ?


----------



## Rotes Auge (13. September 2014)

Okuma Carbonite Bomb 10" 55gr. WG 

Mfg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/12/da583f3f3d817833b032cf9063d27ac0.jpg


----------



## mlkzander (17. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

3x stella 30000 swb

echt sahne die teile..............


----------



## Daniel SN (17. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab heute auch wieder 2 Stellas in der Hand gehabt. 
Hab es aber sein lassen da ich momentan sehr zufrieden bin mit dem was ich nutze.


----------



## Anthe (17. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*





Gut, da war ne 0 zuviel bei der Bestellung oder hat jemand statt 500 ne Null mehr gelesen im Urlaub in Amiland und mitgebracht. 
Von 3 Spulen der wohl "eine der besten Schnüre der Welt" trenn ich mich wieder. Gibts dann wenn ich die 30 Beiträge voll hab. :q


----------



## geomujo (18. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ahoy.

So, nachdem ich dieses Jahr meinen Fischereischein samt  Prüfung gemacht hab steig ich nun wieder ins alltägliche Angeln ein nach  über 15 Jahren Pause. Mit dem Ende der Schulzeit wars auch mit dem  Angeln vorbei. Ich musste also quasi von Grund auf alles neu kaufen. 

Und hier Etappenweise meine stolzen Neuanschaffungen  Beginned mit den Spinnruten.

*Mitchell Mag Pro Lite Evo-Serie* (36T-Carbon)
1) Mag Pro Lite Evo 662L (1,98m 2-8g)
2) Mag Pro Lite Evo 732MH (2,18m 12-40g)
3) Mag Pro Lite Evo 792MH (2,37m 15-50g)

Die  662L war die erste. Sie hat mir derart gut gefallen, dass ich auch noch  die stärkeren Modelle bestellt habe. Klasse Ruten; stramm, leicht,  stark. Die Köderführung ist ein Genuss. Am besten gefällt mir nachwievor  die kleinste Mag Pro. Die größeren sind etwas Kopflastiger aber  immernoch gut in der Hand liegend. Besonders gefallen tun mir der  geteilte Korkgriff und die Blankqualität. 

Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist bei allen Modellen verbesserungswürdig. Aber sie waren ja auch nicht allzuteuer.


----------



## layercake87 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sehr schöne ruten  
vielleicht kannst du ja mal was dazu berichten, wie sich kleine twitchbaits (ca. 3g) an der 662L führen lassen. wollte mir bei zeiten nämlich noch eine ul-rute zulegen.


----------



## geomujo (19. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kleine Twitchbaits hab ich noch nicht.

Aber was mit der 662L perfekt geht ist Finesse. Z.B. mit dem Rapala Ultra Light Shad. Das geht wie Butter und ist für Barsche dann unwiderstehlich.

Sie hat genau das richtige Maß zwischen Sensibilität und Steifheit. Kraft hat sie nicht sonderlich viel. Ein größerer Hecht und man hat schlechte Karten. Aber für die Kleinen Teile wirklich ideal. Macht sich wunderbar am Kanal oder Gräben. 4 Gramm Shads fliegen richtig weit, denn sie lädt sehr stark auf beim Wurf. Das Ding macht einfach richtig Laune.

Nachtrag:
Verwendete Rollen
Mitchell Mag Premier 2000
Abu Sorön STX 40, STX 60

PS: bevor du dich auf Mitchell festlegst, schau dir mal UNBEDINGT die Abu Veritas-Serie an. In der Summe macht die für mich einen noch besseren Eindruck. Ein Bericht mit Fotos dazu kommt noch.


----------



## Mikey3110 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mit der 60er STX hast es aber gut gemeint 

Sonst, schöne Combos #6


----------



## geomujo (19. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Naja, sie war in der Tat mal für ein größeres Modell gedacht. Aber so hab ich halt was, was den Kraftunterschied der Ruten nochmal untermauert  Vom Gewicht her kein Problem, sie sind gut ausbalanciert.
Ich hab halt grundsätzlich den Drang eher die Rolle eine Nummer größer zu wählen. Die 2000er Mitchell ist mir schon fast zu klein. Größere Rollen sind einfach angenehmer in der Handhabung.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab es auch ein wenig neues.
Die Rute: Sportex Medium Feeder 3,90m und -140gr.
Die Rolle: Shimano 11 Twin Power C3000


----------



## geomujo (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Abu Veritas (Modell 2014)

662MH 2,01m -40g
722ML 2,19m 3-15g
822H 2,50m 40-100g
Eine geiler als die Andere


----------



## MOORLA (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/03/81da295460e7a64ed918861e49c3a902.jpg

Die Barsche laufen bei uns im Moment so gut, dass ich einfach dazu gezwungen war mal einen Schwung Köder bei Lurenatic.de zu ordern ;-)


----------



## Bodensee89 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Tage gabs neues Spielzeug zum Hechte ärgern.

Speziell wenn die Köder etwas größer werden  

Fox Rage Terminator Big Bait Spin 270 

Penn Spinfisher SSV 4500

Gummiforellen von Savage Gear


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neid, purer Neid.:q


----------



## Besorger (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

na wer hat die erste Xzoga shoregame in Deutschland?  richtig  ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## buddah (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr geil - ist das die 40lbs?? 

Was hast du den vor mit der Rute? ?


----------



## Breamhunter (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach 4 Wochen ist meine neue Schnur aus Jp auch endlich eingetroffen. Hinten war noch ein Stück FC angeflanscht. Allerdings hat der TD vergessen, das Päckchen von außen zu deklarieren. So durfte ich noch zum Zollamt eiern |krach:
Durch diesen Testbericht bin ich auf die Schnur aufmerksam geworden.


----------



## Besorger (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die rute ist meine barsch und zander rute für den hafen und einfahren Bereich! hat 260cm und 12-65wg nur die stradic ist an der rute eine Misshandlung die kaffemühle kommt wieder ab! ach so und heute k
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





am pwieder ein packet


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie bietest du die Doiyos unten links an besorger? Die laufen bei mir 0...


----------



## Besorger (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

doiyos ? ich habe keine doiyos  welche meinst du ? mit dem orangenen bauch den ?


----------



## nordbeck (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Nach 4 Wochen ist meine neue Schnur aus Jp auch endlich eingetroffen. Hinten war noch ein Stück FC angeflanscht. Allerdings hat der TD vergessen, das Päckchen von außen zu deklarieren. So durfte ich noch zum Zollamt eiern |krach:
> Durch diesen Testbericht bin ich auf die Schnur aufmerksam geworden.
> Anhang anzeigen 225343
> Anhang anzeigen 225344




Hammer Schnur! In der Bretagne ziemlich populär unter den wolfsbarsch cracks. 

Was haste gezahlt und wo gekauft?


----------



## DJ-Sancho (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da es im november endlich richtung hollands diep geht hab ich mir mal ein paar köder besorgt... :-D

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/11/d049bb9d6441e32183f36a1ed2d4a5cf.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/11/a2562dd1dff0b445e35e3774a1be4acc.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/11/658a51c48916a28af86ff8b3b18e7959.jpg

Und die noch für an den bach...

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/11/2234900b95b79305e08f88cd99c5d1d2.jpg


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Hammer Schnur! In der Bretagne ziemlich populär unter den wolfsbarsch cracks.
> 
> Was haste gezahlt und wo gekauft?


Würde mich auch interessieren wo du die gekauft hast.
Hab mir die Schnur schonmal angeguckt und find sie ziemlich geil.
Über ne kleine Meinung von dir zur Schnur nachdem du sie gefischt hast würd ich mich auch sehr freuen.

MfG Tobi


----------



## Breamhunter (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Hammer Schnur! In der Bretagne ziemlich populär unter den wolfsbarsch cracks.
> 
> Was haste gezahlt und wo gekauft?



Hier, bitte schön :m


----------



## nordbeck (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geht ja noch. Danke!


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

DJ-Sancho, da kann ja feuchtfröhlich abgerissen werden:m


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Besorger schrieb:


> doiyos ? ich habe keine doiyos  welche meinst du ? mit dem orangenen bauch den ?



Genau die! Dachte die sind aus der Doiyo-reihe. Egal, die Frage bleibt die Gleiche.


----------



## Kotzi (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Seabass hatte auch mal ein Finnischer Ebay Store im angebot für noch weniger.


----------



## Tobi92 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Die Seabass hatte auch mal ein Finnischer Ebay Store im angebot für noch weniger.


Jetzt wär noch interessant welcher?


----------



## Kotzi (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Einfach nur International suchen, hab gerade nachgeschaut. Kam aus Lettland und ist mittlerweile paar Euro teurer als aus Japan.


----------



## Tobi92 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ahh ok danke


----------



## Allround Angla (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*




Hab mir ne Biomaster gegönnt [emoji1]


----------



## Daniel SN (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na dann viel Freude damit und möge die Bremse bald fleißig singen.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mögen die Bremsen kreischen wie die Weiber:l


----------



## Allround Angla (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke  ja hoffentlich singt sie


----------



## hechtangler2911 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, jetzt habe ich mir für meine neue Feederrute auch die passende Rolle gegönnt.
Die eine Rolle ist mit einer Stroft GTP Typ3 bespult, und die andere mit einer
Tubertini 0,25mm Mono, die ich einfach mal testen wollte.
Habe der Rolle sofort noch drei Kugellager mehr verpasst, und zusätzlich
Carbonbremsscheiben verbaut.


----------



## Shortay (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/18/d95216fbf424bacbf69be3b337bae865.jpg

Es is daa *__*


----------



## Rotes Auge (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ohhhhh will auch... :'(


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir diesmal nur zwei Wobbler gegönnt. Muss aber vorsichtig fischen, da tun Hänger teilweise richtig weh...


----------



## Rotes Auge (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kenn ich auch zu gut, wenn man die neuen teuren wobbler verliert... 5 an einem Tag war mein Rekord... 

Fragt gar nicht wie...


----------



## Stralsund (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> Kenn ich auch zu gut, wenn man die neuen teuren wobbler verliert... 5 an einem Tag war mein Rekord...
> 
> Fragt gar nicht wie...



5 mal einen 1,20 m Hecht vorm Kescher durch Schnurbruch verloren? :q


----------



## Rotes Auge (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nene das war nur einer.... 5 wobbler waren es


----------



## Michael_05er (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> Nene das war nur einer.... 5 wobbler waren es


Umbrella-Rig mit 5 Megabass-Wobblern bestückt  ?


----------



## Rotes Auge (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Falsch! [emoji23] [emoji28]


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Umbrella-Rig mit 5 Megabass-Wobblern bestückt  ?



War auch mein erster Gedanke. #c


----------



## geomujo (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rapala X-Rap Shad Shallow 6 (nicht mehr im Katalog)


----------



## Besorger (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






jetzt nur noch auf das Paket aus Japan warten  dann ist auch die schnur perfekt


----------



## kron4401 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Anbei 2 Fotos meiner neuen Zanderkombi HR Predator und Daiwa Certate 3012h. In meinen Augen jeden Cent wert.


----------



## ulfisch (6. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schick#h
Hier mal mein Geburtstag Geschenk zum Ul Zuppeln und ich will versuchen 1-2Gr. Nymphen damit zu fischeln.































1. Eindruck ist super, die Optik ist ein Traum.
Die Ausgleichsgewichte finde ich eine gute wenn euch keine neue Idee, leider gibt es sie zu wenig.

Dennoch benötige ich sie nicht die Rute ist super balanciert mit einer 175Gr. Rolle.
Für mich ist eine Rute perfekt balanciert wenn ich meinen Griff auflöse und die Rute nur noch auf dem vordersten Finger balancieren kann(mit Rolle).

Ich berichte nach dem 1. Fischen mehr.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dennoch benötige ich sie nicht die Rute ist super balanciert mit einer 175Gr. Rolle.
Für mich ist eine Rute perfekt balanciert wenn ich meinen Griff auflöse und die Rute nur noch auf dem vordersten Finger balancieren kann(mit Rolle).

Ich berichte nach dem 1. Fischen mehr.[/QUOTE]



 Erkläre doch bitte mal, wie dein Griff ist. :m


----------



## Bassmann559 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir ne rocke nano  als gufi rute gegönnt mit ner biomaster fsb 3000


----------



## ulfisch (6. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dennoch benötige ich sie nicht die Rute ist super balanciert mit einer 175Gr. Rolle.
> Für mich ist eine Rute perfekt balanciert wenn ich meinen Griff auflöse und die Rute nur noch auf dem vordersten Finger balancieren kann(mit Rolle).
> 
> Ich berichte nach dem 1. Fischen mehr.


 


 Erkläre doch bitte mal, wie dein Griff ist. :m[/QUOTE]

Rollenfuß ist zwischen Kleinem und Ringfinger der Zeigefinger ist fast ausgestreckt und kann bei kurzen Griffen auf dem Blank liegen.
Wenn ich den Griff auflöse soll sie auf dem fast gestreckten Zeigefinger liegen bleiben.


----------



## ulfisch (6. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bassmann559 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ne rocke nano  als gufi rute gegönnt mit ner biomaster fsb 3000



Der Weihnachtsmann kommt früh dieses Jahr.


----------



## Bassmann559 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix. Ich kann ja nicht immer nur arbeiten ich muss auch mal angelsachen kaufen ;-). Ich wollte diese kombo unbedingt und hab sie mir dann einfach gekauft.


----------



## daci7 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schick!


----------



## Trollwut (6. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Diese hier:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00MHEPM00?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Bekomme beim Spinnfischen mit Rucksack oder Umhängetasche meistens recht shcnell Rückenschmerzen, weiß der Geier, warum.
Ohne rucksack läufts einwandfrei.
Deswegen diese feine Bauchtasche. Durch die geringe Größe schlepp ich dann auch keine unnötigen x-tausend sachen durch die Gegend #6


----------



## germanman87 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geiles Teil #6


----------



## Michael_05er (7. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Durch die geringe Größe schlepp ich dann auch keine unnötigen x-tausend sachen durch die Gegend #6


Ich bin mittlerweile auch nur noch mit Bauchtasche unterwegs. Mit Umhängetasche tut doch irgendwann die Schulter weh. Ich hab mir dann aber noch zwei schicke doppelseitige Köderboxen gegönnt, dann passen auch in die kleine Tasche 40 oder mehr Wobbler :m


----------



## paulmeyers (7. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00KU6HSAY/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B00KU6HSAY&linkCode=as2&tag=uferan-21&linkId=YJGA3KMODZ4GNGGM

Ich hab die hier in Schwarz, auch sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## ulfisch (7. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

und was ist mit Totschläger, Kescher, Messer, Zangen, eventuell Kleinteile, Vorfachmaterial, Essen, Trinken, Tüten, Taschtücher usw. ich versuche auch knapp zu packen und nicht mehr als 10 Köer mitzunehmen aber der Rucksak ist immer gut gefüllt.

der Kescher nervt am meisten


----------



## Björn_HB (7. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ulfisch schrieb:


> und was ist mit Totschläger, Kescher, Messer, Zangen, eventuell Kleinteile, Vorfachmaterial, Essen, Trinken, Tüten, Taschtücher usw. ich versuche auch knapp zu packen und nicht mehr als 10 Köer mitzunehmen aber der Rucksak ist immer gut gefüllt.
> 
> der Kescher nervt am meisten


 
 #r|sagnix|good:


----------



## yellowred (8. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir gestern nebst neuer geflochtener Schnur mal die Pinkys von Lieblingsköder gegönnt. Morgen gehts dann an den Rhein auf Zanderpirsch in Düsseldorf. Wollte zum Sonnenaufgang dort sein. Jemand schon Erfahrung mit den oben genannten Ködern und Lust morgen ein paar Stunden am Rhein zu spinnen?


----------



## Ahrjung (8. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Umhängetasche um die in den nächsten Tagen kommenden Utensilien verstauen zu können.
Und halt etwas Kleinkram.


----------



## Nukular (9. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

edit: falsches Fenster


----------



## Tobi92 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir da mal ne kleine Spielerei gegönnt.
Witziges Teil 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/09/ef9af88c2b0b0c24fde245840d319797.jpg


----------



## matze76 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War heut in Magdeburg auf der Messe und hab mir vom Stand von Moritz eine Shimano Sustain 4000 mitgenommen. Der Preis war einfach unschlagbar. Da konnte ich nicht widerstehen. Sehr geile Rolle bin begeistert.


----------



## Trollwut (10. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sammelbestellung mit 2 Kollegen. Außerdem 500 Klemmwirbel 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/10/1b79652ace22a2710003a9d27531e17e.jpg


----------



## vision81 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Matze

wie teuer war die Sustain 4000 denn am Moritz-Stand wenn ich ma fragen darf ????

Gruss


----------



## matze76 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Vision81 Die 4000 kostete 189 € und die 2500 kostete 169 € . Da musste ich bei der 4000 einfach zuschlagen.


----------



## Daniel SN (11. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Immerhin 30€ gespart, ist doch ok für den Preis.


----------



## Ahrjung (13. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Um mal das Spinnfischen zu testen:


----------



## Trollwut (13. November 2014)

Fürs fischen am DS-System. Wird aber wahrscheinlich eher was fürs Frühjahr/Sommer sein.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/13/e63c42eca95df857915243c4e4a6772c.jpg


----------



## Wogner Sepp (13. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gute Wahl#6


----------



## Hann. Münden (13. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Sammelbestellung mit 2 Kollegen. Außerdem 500 Klemmwirbel


Kaufwut :m


----------



## Trollwut (13. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Kaufwut :m



:m
Bei mir warns aber nichmal 30€.
Hauptsächlich Haken, Schnur, das wars eigentlich.
Aber dafür konnte ich noch 120 kleine Gummifische für 40€ inklusive Versand in ner FB-Gruppe ergattern. Jetzt is erstmal Schluss, weil kein Geld mehr |uhoh:#q:q


----------



## Topic (14. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gummis :l


----------



## hirschkaefer (14. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vorfreude! :vik:


----------



## Allround Angla (15. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*





Habe mir ne Penn conflict 6000 und Tommy the trout gegönnt


----------



## Rotes Auge (15. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Möge dir Tommy dicke Fische bringen [emoji6]


----------



## Allround Angla (15. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke [emoji1] hoffe ich auch


----------



## Chris1711 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir heute die Greys Prowla Spezialist platinium 2 in 2,74m 20-50gr geholt :l
Konnte sie auch direkt heute am Rhein mit 5 Zandern einweihen. :vik:


----------



## senner (16. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

na das ist doch der beste Weg eine Rute einzuweihen! petri!

Ich hab in letzter Zeit die Megabass Wobbler für mich entdeckt und habe unter anderem top waters aufgestockt:


----------



## Kaka (17. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachdem ich zum Geburstag Gutscheine für den Angellshop meines Vertrauens bekommen habe, musste ich heute natürlich gleich hin. Ziel war eine etwas längere Zander- bzw. Hechtrute zwischen 2,40 m und 2,70 m (fische sonst nur kürzere Ruten) für nicht allzu große Köder, mit der ich sowohl Gummi als auch mal Blech fischen kann. Des weiteren sollte es schon was bessers sein. Schnell lag die Entscheidung zwischen der Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist II Lure und der doch noch deutlich teureren Rocksweeper Nano. Da mir diese doch etwas zu teuer war, gings bei der Greys Prowla noch um die Länge: 2,44 (10-50 g) oder 2,74 m (20-50 g)? Und da ich wie gesagt eben doch lieber kürzere Ruten fische, habe ich mich für das Modell in 2,44 m entschieden. Äußerlich bin ich begeistert: Straff, durchgehender Korkgriff, Hakenhalter, Aussparungen am Blank direkt am Griff (oben und unten) und perfekt ausbalanciert mit meiner Daiwa Caldia 3000. Hier sind abnehmbare Kontergewichte von Vorteil, mit der sogar das 2,74 m Modell perfekt ausbalanciert war. 

Freu mich schon aufs Wasser! #6


----------



## HansF (17. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute, ich habe hier eine ganz kurriose Angelrute.

*Unikat oder Imitat, das ist hier die Frage...*

gibt schon einen Thread, hier der Link:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4243218#post4243218


----------



## geomujo (18. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Abu Veritas 1022ML (3,11m; 8-32g; 181g, 160cm TL)

Aktion semi-parabolisch bei geringer Last und vollparabolisch unter Vollast, gut ausbalanciert, hat richtig Pfiff und ist im Gegensatz zu vielen MeFo-Ruten schön leicht vom WG her. Köder ab 8 Gramm gehen wunderbar, weniger wirft sich nicht gut. Bis 25g würd ich maximal werfen damit. Sie ist schön straff, und sensibel. Köderkontakt ist für diese Länge ziemlich gut. Blinker hatte ich noch nicht dran. Die Beringung ist sehr gut (10 Ringe) und der Griff hat eine schöne Länge. Erster Eindruck am Wasser ist eigentlich durchweg positiv. Besonders die Leichtigkeit ist erwähnenswert.

Preis: verschmerzbare 83€+Versand
Alternativen dazu: mir bisher nicht begegnet ausser von Daiwa für 1100€


----------



## hechtangler2911 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neue Shimano Aspire Ultra Hevay Feeder 12´-13´ ist heute angekommen.
Ein echtes Sahneschnittchen zu einem unglaublichen Preis.


----------



## d0ni (19. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Holla, wieviel haste denn bezahlt wenn man fragen darf? 

Sieht aber wirklich traumhaft aus


----------



## hechtangler2911 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

188€ + 6,95€ Versand für eine nagelneue Rute.


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tolles Gerät,


UVP liegt ja bei um die 300€ oder? Wieviel WG hat die Rute und was haste mit vor?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Werde sie meist zum Feedern auf Schleie,Brassen und Karpfen an Seen benutzen, aber auch am Rhein mit Köfi auf Zander wird sie zum Einsatz kommen.
Sie hat drei Spitzen mit 2, 3 und 4 Oz. also laut Shimano bis 110gr.
Die Preise liegen so zwischen 320-420€.


----------



## kreuzass (24. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, ich habe mir heute probehalber den Turbine und Hyperbola II von GT-Bio besorgt. Bin schon gespannt wie die laufen. Bisher kamen mir ausschließlich die Effzett von DAM ans Band.


----------



## Andal (24. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Du wirst sehr erfreut sein!


----------



## kreuzass (24. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Joa, mal schauen. Die Verarbeitung ist schon einmal ganz ordentlich. Fast schon zu schade, um sie ins Wasser zu kloppen. Vom Angrabbeln her richtig geil.


----------



## geomujo (26. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Abu Orra Inshore 35
Rapala X-Rap, Clackin Crank


----------



## hechtangler2911 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam dann für meine neue Feederrute meine neue Rolle, ist die zweite 
Shimano Aero Feeder 4000, mit der ich auch sehr zufrieden bin, was man in 
so kurzer zeit dazu sagen kann.Schnur dazu und ein paar Kleinteile gab es
auch noch dazu.


----------



## RayZero (29. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






War heute sofort am Wasser - konnte aber leider keinen Räuber zum Anbiss überreden. Das Wasser war kristallklar und es war Schweine kalt ...





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulfisch (30. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hübsche Combo, viel Spass damit#6


----------



## strafer (30. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir jetzt doch ne neue Zanderpeitsche gegönnt. Die Rückmeldung ist genial und jetzt kann ich endlich vernünftig jiggen und auch im Winter die Ködergröße etwas höher schrauben. Da ist meine Yasei doch etwas zu weich in der Spitze aber die behalte ich auch weiterhin, weils auch ein geiler Stock ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern ne neue Match geholt fürs Treibangeln am Bach...verstellbarer Rollenhalter und die Rute selbst ist auch nochmal um ca. 1m verlängerbar. Da musste ich zuschlagen.


----------



## Chr1ng (30. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 227284
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 227285
> 
> ...



Was sagste zur Rute?


----------



## RayZero (30. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Chr1ng schrieb:


> Was sagste zur Rute?



Hab sie ja erst einmal gefischt aber bis jetzt:

Tolle Optik ganze ohne Frage - aber das ist der unwichtigste Aspekt. Es ist bis dato meine teuerste Kombi, also habe ich einige Erwartungen an die Rute. Sie ist in der Aktion sehr schnell und um einiges härter als die Shimano Vengeance Shad (liegt jetzt daheim als Ersatzjigge). Die Rückmeldung ist top - merke deutlich mehr Struktur. Verarbeitung ist 1A - kein Lackfehler - tolle Ringe und schöner Korkgriff. Ich finde man kann auch toll Rigs an ihr Fischen - also nicht nur gummitauglich. Die Kopflastigkeit ist da - aber das stört mich überhaupt nicht. Mit ner 4000er Stradic ist sie an der Hakeneinhängöse ausbalanciert, d.h. unmittelbar nach dem oberen Korkgriff. Ich halte die Rute beim Faulenzen mit der kompletten Hand über dem Rollenhalter und habe dabei den Zeigefinger auf dem Blank. Wenn du die so hältst merkst garnichts mehr von kopflastig. Denke die Kombi kann man mit ruhigem Gewissen weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Chr1ng (30. November 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na das hört sich doch ganz gut an. Kannst du einschätzen wie sich z.B. ein 4er Mepps an der Rute macht? Wieviel hast du wo bezahlt wenn ich Fragen darf?


----------



## SnowHH1991 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Moin,

heute ist endlich meine Rapala Sling Bag (zusammen mit dem üblichen Kleinkram, den man grundsätzlich dazu bestellt :q) angekommen. Super verarbeitet und genau das Richtige zum Streetfischen in Hamburg 

Kann ich jedem Spinnfischer, der viel läuft, wärmstens empfehlen :m.

Grüße,

Timo


----------



## ulfisch (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

huhu ich kann es gar nicht erwarten hier auch zu posten
aber ich warte bis alles zusammen ist...blink, glizer, Affenbiss und so GRINS:m:k


----------



## paulmeyers (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein muss im Moment:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00O54CTSI/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B00O54CTSI&linkCode=as2&tag=uferan-21&linkId=6M6MNNPRMETM55I2


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein neues Schlauchboot für die nächste Saison musste her endlich ist es da. [emoji16] 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/04/2e60c90fad7e02978882c572ddb381d5.jpg

http://www.bootdepot.de/1282-Schlau...m=g_merchant&gclid=CLHT_K7UrMICFeHHtAodmF4Ang


----------



## Bobster (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Ein neues Schlauchboot für die nächste Saison musste her endlich ist es da. [emoji16]


 
 Da haste aber ganz schön was zu blasen...:q


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Da haste aber ganz schön was zu blasen...:q




Chef lässt blasen


----------



## geomujo (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gamakatsu Destrada Crank Master Medium 74ML (im Katalog 73ML)
2,20m / 100g / 5-20g


----------



## ulfisch (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schnieke viel Vergnügen


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Destrada ist klasse! Gib mal Meldung wenn sie gefischt wurde!


----------



## geomujo (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ne erste Meldung zu der Rute kann ich schon abgeben. Ich hatte sie noch nicht am Wasser aber ich kann schonmal folgendes sagen:
-sehr straff
-sehr leicht
-Verarbeitung erstklassig
-Preis *must have*

Der Hersteller sagt es ist eine weiche vollparabolische Rute, sodass ich erst Angst hatte eine Dopplung zur Abu Veritas 722ML zu bestellen. Diese ist nämlich wahnsinnig weich und absolut vollparabolisch schon bei geringer Last. Also wollte ich was kräftigeres haben. 
Und in der Tat, sie ist deutlich strammer wabbelt quasi garnicht und geht vom Biegeverhalten fast schon ins semi-parabolische, man kann auch schon die Sensitivität der Rute erahnen. Sie hat keine (ausgeprägte) Spitzenaktion. Sie dürfte das perfekte Rütchen für meine Rapala X-Rap Shad Shallow 6cm/9g; 8cm/14g werden. Auch Twitchen könnte möglich sein wenn der Köderwiderstand nicht zu groß ist.
Eine wirklich coole Rute mit 1-A Kork-Material. Das Plastik um den Rollenhalter herum ist gummiert (wie es einige bei älteren ThinkPads noch kennen) und liegt damit sehr griffsicher in der Hand. Der Griff hat 3/4 Ellenlänge.

Was mir nicht so gefällt: Spro macht keinerlei Angaben wo die Rute hergestellt wurde. Sie könnte also auch aus China kommen. Die Ringe sind nicht 100% exakt ausgerichtet, aber bei welcher Rute ist das schon der Fall. Kein Hardcase-Futteral, nur ein rotes Nylon-Rod-Bag mit Klett.

Rolle wird eine Abu Garcia Sorön STX 10 (229g) die nächste Woche kommt. Schur wird Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid moos 0,10mm.

EDIT:
Heute kam die Destrada nun endlich ans Wasser. Bin begeistert. Wie erahnt ist die Rute straff und man muss schon ganz schön Wurfenergie aufwenden um kleinere Köder auf Distanz zu bringen. Ebenfalls wie erahnt ist leichtes twitchen möglich, wenn der Köder keinen allzugroßen Zugwiderstand leistet.
Am Besten gehen Shad-Wobbler um die 5-12 gramm. Kleine Minnows gehen auch, aber da schluckt der Blank etwas Informationen. Das Biegeverhalten ist interessant, es ist in der Köderführung fast eine leichte Spitzenaktion, aber sobald Druck kommt, geht sie voll in die Biegung. Hab soein verhalten schon bei einigen anderen modernen Ruten beobachten können. Also die Biegung passt sich der Last an.
Die Rute steht bei mir in direkter Konkurrenz die Veritas 722ML von ABU. Aber Veritas ist viel weicher und geht sofort in die parabolische Biegung über. Dennoch macht die Veritas irgendie mehr Spass. Sie ist was einige als wabbelig bezeichnen würden. Aber genau das macht die Veritas so attraktiv. So gehen wirklich kleinste Wobbler quasi fast ohne Eigengewicht besser als mit der Destrada. Auch Einhandwürde gehen mit der Veritas besser. Was man aber der Destrada zugute halten muss, ist dass sie den Umgang mit den Rapala Ultra-Light-Shad beherrscht. Dafür benötigt man eine Rute die nicht zu weich und nicht zu hart ist. Bisher erfüllte nur eine Rute in meinem Programm diese Anforderungen.

Köder die gut liefen:
Rapala X-Rap Shad Shallow 6/9, X-Rap 4/6/8, Clackin Minnow 7/9, Clackin Crank 6, BX-Jointed Shad, BX Jointed Minnow
Weniger gut liefen:
X-Rap Shad (Deep) 6/9, größere Minnows, größere Shads, der große Clackin Crank ist mit 18g zu schwer

Dann gabs noch ein Schockerlebnis beim montieren der Rolle. Die Schraube ist mit Carbon verziert. Dieser Carbonring hatte sich gelöst sodass man nicht mehr schrauben konnte. Der Kleber darunter hatte versagt. Da ich kein Bock hatte die Rute einzuschicken und ich den passenden kleber da hatte, konnte ich es binnen 5 Minuten schnell selbst reparieren in dem neuer Kleber aufgetragen wurde. Nun hält der Ring sicher und fest und man sieht nix von der Reparatur. Dennoch bei einer Rute der 300€-Klasse darf soetwas nicht passieren.

Als Rolle kam wie gesagt eine Abu Sorön STX 10 zum Einsatz. Schur war eine ganz neue WFT Gliss Yellow 0,12mm. Diese Kombo fischt defacto lautlos. Die Schnur ist dermaßen glatt, das man garnichts hört. Auch die Rolle war nicht wahrzunehmen. So sollte es sein.


----------



## ulfisch (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke für Deinen Bericht, so etwas sollte wirklich nicht passieren aber wenn sie nur bei den eher leicht zu reparierenden Komponenten schlampen, geht es ja noch.




Heute morgen klingelte der, laut meiner Freundin, wohl unfreundlichste DHL Fahrer und übergab ihr ein Päckchen für mich.

Ich war doch sehr überrascht, dass meine bestellte Rolle schon da war.
Die Bestellung in Japan ist gerade mal 6 tage her|bigeyes
und noch dazu wurde ich nicht abkassiert trotz des Aufklebers vom Zoll:vik: nen Fuffi gespart, so wird sie echt zum Schnapper.





















Im Gegensatz zur z.B.: Fuego ist auf dem Schaft und in der Spule ein KL verbaut kein Gleitlager






Die Rolle hat für mich bisher den besten Lauf beim Trockenkurbeln |bigeyes
Keine Geräusche und ein absolut satter Lauf.



Die Rolle ist Bestandteil meiner neuen L-Combo zum Forellen ärgern ich werde auch leichte Gummimontagen mit ihr fischen und meine geliebten Minnows.
Eventuell setze ich sie auch zum Hegene fischen ein.

Mit der Yamaga Blanks Blue Current T91 Long cast habe ich mir eine Rute ausgesucht, auf die ich schon lange ein Auge geworfen habe.
Sie ist mit 1-15Gr. Wg angegeben bei 2,7m und 85Gr. Gewicht.

Ich konnte sie bisher einmal testen und fischte   1 1/2 Stunden eine Carolina Rig montage mit /Gr. Bullet weight und einem ca. 10cm V-Tail, dabei empfand ich die Rückmeldung als GUT, die Rute ist straff aber kein Brett und es war mir ein leichtes den Köder zu animieren allerdings bin ich auf dem Gummigebiet ein Neuling.


Dann stieg ich auf einen DUO Tide Minnow sprint um mit 11Gr.
den ballerte sie ordentlich raus und er ließ sich erstaunlich gut führen und animieren obwohl die Rute bei Plugs mit 9Gr. angegeben ist denke ich 12Gr. sind kein Problem.


----------



## ulfisch (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schon lange Zeit wollte ich mir unbedingt eine Livre Megatech 
http://www.livre-megatech.com/Kurbel an eine meiner Rollen schrauben.
Irgendwie passte es aber nie.

Diesmal fand ich aber eine Kurbel, die mir gefiel, "Sinn" machte:q und optisch gut zu Rolle und Rute passte.

Die Wahl fiel auf die Flexivel Vai-Ven.
Diese holte ich gestern vom Zoll ab und war begeistert, es ist wirklich suberste Metallverarbeitung.
Wenn man den Knopf andreht läuft und läuft er völlig ohne Geräusche.:l


















und nun in Kombination


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neben ein paar Wobblern von Duo, dem üblichen Kram wie FC und Haken hab ich mir noch Merino Handschuhe gegönnt. Die wärmen tatsächlich im nassen Zustand. |bigeyes#6

Sieht wohl auch danach aus, als kommt hier in kürze mal wieder eine neue Watbüx...|gr:|evil:|gr:

Neue Rolle gabs auch. :l






@ Ulfisch, nette Kurbel hast du da an deine Rolle gebastelt.


----------



## ulfisch (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> @ Ulfisch, nette Kurbel hast du da an deine Rolle gebastelt.


:q ja endlich.

Du hast aber auch ordentlich zugeschlagen, sind die Merinohandschuhe nicht zu dick bzw. hast du da noch Gefühl?

Hach die Morethan#6 ist das die, die du gleich noch mal hast einschicken lassen?


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oha!

Sehr schick sowohl die Kurbel als auch die Morethan. Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Merion Handschue sind sehr dünn. Alles andere kommt für mich nicht in Frage, die Ruten haben dünne Blanks/Griffe und dann will ich nicht solche klobigen Handschuhe anhaben.

Ja, die MT hatte wohl noch irgendwas in Gröbenzell "vergessen". Läuft aber nun erstklassig. 

Hab schon Kontakt zu Shimano gehabt, eieiei, so wie das schon losgeht glaube ich nicht, das ich mir noch mal nen Shimano Produkt kaufen werde. Da muss man sich als Stella Besitzer arrogant und überheblich vom Shimano Vertreter anmachen lassen. Mit sowas rechnet man auch nicht.

Die Ignis gefällt mir auch. Denke aber, das ich mir vorher noch ne zweite MT kaufe. Aber erst mal abwarten. So eine Daiwa AGS Rute ist nämlich unterwegs in meine Richtung... :k ... und will auch bezahlt werden.


----------



## ulfisch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

..und natürlich die passende Rolle:q
Gefällt sie Dir bisher so gut, dass Du Dir eine 2. holen willst?

Habe mir auch mal Merino Handschuhe bestellt mal sehen, auf dem Bild sahen sie sehr dünn aus#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die MT gefällt mir *richtig* gut!

Lauf ist gut, Bremse ist geil und das ganze Modell ist nicht dem extremen Leichtbauwahn verfallen. 280g für eine 3000er sind im Vergleich zur Exist viel, aber immer leicher ist auch nicht immer robuster.

Hab diese Merino Handschuhe. http://www.bergzeit.de/icebreaker-sierra-gloves-black-xs/

War damit eben draussen, gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Sind nur recht glatt. Vorteil von Merino Wolle ist, das sie kaum Geruch annehmen. Ein Handschuh ist beim ersten Einsatz gleich mit Dorschexkrementen in Berührung gekommen und ich dachte, das sie schon ruiniert sind. Aber hab die nur mit klarem Wasser durchgespült und trocken lassen. Geruch weg. |bigeyes


----------



## Topic (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die beiden Daiwa Rollen sind ja echte Sahnestücke....




bei gabs nen Guideline Watgürtel...
200m Climax Touch 8 in 0,12mm für die Stella
die mefos können sich warm anziehen, am Dienstag geht die erste Session los :q muss morgen leider Arbeiten

und paar stinger für die Hecht u. Zanderangelei


----------



## ulfisch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mal diese bestellt, berichte gerne mehr wenn sie da sind.
http://www.terrific.de/Herren/Handschuhe-Muetzen/Handschuhe-Fleece/Arcteryx-Gothic-Glove-Merino-Handschuhe.html

Auf die Mt habe ich ebenfalls ein Auge geworfen eventuell kommt sie an meine geplante Shorejiggingrute der Prei ist im Vergleich zur Exist auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Topic (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

was darf man für so eine röllchen löhnen??
Import aus Japan?


----------



## ulfisch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default/language/de/cPath/21_39_40/hochseefischen/rollen/daiwa-spinning-rollen.html
Da hst Du eine gute Übersicht, kommen noch ca. 3000 Yen Versand what ever drauf, dann auf das Ganze in der Regel ca. 20%Zoll(Einfuhr/Umsatzsteuer)

z.B.:http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info/language/de/products_id/18059/cPath/21_39_40_2045/hochseefischen.html


so viel zum Preisunterschied Stella VS Exist
http://jpy.de.fxexchangerate.com/eur/74000-currency-rates.html


----------



## STRULIK (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir paar Lacky Craft Wobbler gegönnt#6


----------



## RayZero (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neue mittlere bis schwere Hechtkombi


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

|bigeyes






Neue Büx, 2 neue Exceler, 2 Daiwa Boxen (Wobbler hatte ich schon) und nen Faulenzer Teig in Knoblauch. Hab das ner Freundin unter die Nase gehalten. Für 2 Minuten war es ungewiss, on sie noch brechen muss oder es ohne schafft. 

Exceler laufen richtig genial. Kein Spiel im Knob (!), Rotor oder Fuss. Da wackelt garnichts, dafür gute Schnurverlegung, Airrotor, nettes Design und eine Metall E-Spule.

Deswegen hab ich gleich 2 eingesackt. Damit hat sich für mich auch jegliche Diskussion bzgl. "Shimano im unteren Preissegment besser als Daiwa" oder jeder "welche XYZ Arc" erledigt.

Mein Händler hat eine Charge Daiwa Rollen im mittleren Preissegment bekommen. Hab mich durch alle Rollen gekurbelt und da liefen alle von "Out of the box" genial. Ob da was an der Qualitätssicherung getan wurde?? |bigeyes#6


----------



## RayZero (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe die alte Daiwa Exceler S (3000 und 1000) und die war schon toll!
Die neue mit "Full Alubody" macht auch was her - allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die Exage FD von Shimanski auch ganricht so übel ist. Macht einen wertigen Eindruck und läuft sehr rund und weich. Selbst gegenüber der Stradic (100€ teurer) muss sie sich nicht verstecken!


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Exage und Aernos haben aber keine gute Schnurwicklung. Bei den Excelern kann man getrost auch mit Geflochtener Angeln. Ich persönlich hätte garkein Problem die Exceler als normale Spinnrolle einzusetzen!


----------



## ulfisch (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine Exage Fb hat eigentlich gute Dienste verrichtet bis es jetzt spürbar bergab geht.
Ich habe sie im Salzwasser zum Spinnen, Schleppen, ein bisschen Jiggen und Ansitzen benutzt und kaum gewartet, mal abgewischt und am Ende des Urlaubes äußerlich, gründlich gereinigt.
Der Bügel hakt ein wenig, die Bremse ist nicht mehr so genau, das Schnurlaufröllchen hakt etwas und die Schnurverlegung ändert sich je nach Bremseinstellung.
Bis dahin aber für den Preis echt gut, würde ich jederzeit im unteren Segment empfehlen.


Auf meiner neuen Ignis Type R lag ein Zettel mit "inspected"
und sie läuft wirklich erstklassig.#6


----------



## mantikor (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

mein erster baitcaster, ist gross zum hechtangeln mit naturköder,mal schauen wie sie sich macht, Daiwa millionaire


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Exage und Aernos haben aber keine gute Schnurwicklung. Bei den Excelern kann man getrost auch mit Geflochtener Angeln. Ich persönlich hätte garkein Problem die Exceler als normale Spinnrolle einzusetzen!



Dann scheint meine PowerPro und meine Spiderwire Code Red wohl doch Mono und kein Geflecht zu sein...


----------



## TropicOrange (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*








So, kurz vor Weihnachten mal ne neue Spinnrolle gegönnt. Die Daiwa Lexa 3000 SH, bespult mit 0,15er Power Pro. Von der Verarbeitung her und auch von den für mich nicht unwichtigen Parametern Optik und Haptik macht sie einen äußerst wertigen Eindruck.

Fehlt nur noch der passende Stock dafür.


----------



## RayZero (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> So, kurz vor Weihnachten mal ne neue Spinnrolle gegönnt. Die Daiwa Lexa 3000 SH, bespult mit 0,15er Power Pro. Von der Verarbeitung her und auch von den für mich nicht unwichtigen Parametern Optik und Haptik macht sie einen äußerst wertigen Eindruck.
> 
> Fehlt nur noch der passende Stock dafür.



Schöne Rolle #6

Zum Gummifischen? Warum nicht die gleichnamige Rute mit 2,70m und 30-60g #h


----------



## TropicOrange (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Schöne Rolle #6
> 
> Zum Gummifischen? Warum nicht die gleichnamige Rute mit 2,70m und 30-60g #h



Danke. Die hab ich schon in der engeren Auswahl. Sollte u.a. auch zum Gummifischen genommen werden, aber auch mal bisschen Blech und Wobbler werfen und führen.


----------



## Kaka (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Danke. Die hab ich schon in der engeren Auswahl. Sollte u.a. auch zum Gummifischen genommen werden, aber auch mal bisschen Blech und Wobbler werfen und führen.


Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist mal angucken. Ich hab die neue Version. Top Allrounder.


----------



## weserwaller (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Neue mittlere bis schwere Hechtkombi




Ist das eine 4000er Plastik Exage für die kräftige Rute?


----------



## RayZero (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Ist das eine 4000er Plastik Exage für die kräftige Rute?



Yep. So kräftig ist die Rute ganricht - sind real eher 60-80g WG.
Ist meine erste Exage - werde mir selber ein Bild machen, ob sie zwecks Verwindungssteifheit schlapp macht. Ansonten toller lauf - da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## weserwaller (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hatte die nur mal im Laden in der Hand selbst fische ich ab Biomaster aufwärts an den Spinruten, wollte mir was ganz einfaches zum Grundangeln holen.

Machte auf mich aber nicht den Eindruck damit dauerhaft 60,70,80 gr.+ einkurbeln zu können, an der Spinrute ist die Wurffrequenz ja noch um einiges höher.


----------



## RayZero (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auf mich macht sie jetzt keinen so schlechten Eindruck. Der Rollenfuß sitzt bombenfest und das Material macht keinen instablielen Eindruck. Auch der Rest schaut gut aus, es wackelt nichts und es sieht alles sehr solide aus. Die Rolle ist mit 320g kein Leichtgewicht - das könnte man jetzt mal vorweg als Nachteil sehen. 
Wenn ich mir die Stradic FJ so anschaue und dann die Exage, dann muss sie sich vom Lauf und der verarbeitung nicht verstecken.

Wir werden sehen, ob sie die schweren Wobbler auf dauer meistert - ich berichte dann


----------



## TropicOrange (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kaka schrieb:


> Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist mal angucken. Ich hab die neue Version. Top Allrounder.



War grad beim Jafispo und wollte nur mal bisschen rumschauen. Am Ende wurds dann die Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist II Lure in 2,74m mit 20-50g. Schön knackiger Blank, die Balance mit der relativ schweren Lexa ist wirklich perfekt. Ich bin zufrieden, morgen wird das Geschirr mal einem ausgiebigen Praxistest unterzogen.


----------



## RayZero (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geile Kombi! Viel Spaß damit!!!!!!

Was hast für die Rute gezahlt wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## TropicOrange (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Was hast für die Rute gezahlt wenn man fragen darf?



Danke danke. #h

170 stand aufm Preisschild, 150 auf der Rechnung. Spezieller Verwandtschaftsbonus, weil mein Onkel da mal ne zeitlang gearbeitet hat.


----------



## Kaka (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geil. Ich habe sie mir neulich beim Angelspezi geholt. Allerdings die Version in 2,44 m und 10-50 g. Deine hatte ich auch in der Hand. Ich habe aber lieber etwas kürzere Ruten. 

Beide Versionen waren mit meiner Daiwa Caldia 3000 perfekt ausbalanciert dank der Kontergewichte. 

Welche Scheiben haste hinten angeschraubt zum Ausbalancieren?


----------



## TropicOrange (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kaka schrieb:


> Welche Scheiben haste hinten angeschraubt zum Ausbalancieren?



2 Scheiben mit je 1 Unze sind drauf. Passt perfekt. 

Okay, so verschieden sind die Geschmäcker. Ich find meine kleinere leichte Spinnrute mit 2,40 fürn Lochbach z.B. schon fast zu kurz. Solangs der Uferbewuchs zulässt, fisch ich gerne so mit Stecken ab 2,70 aufwärts. Bisher hatte ich nur nie das Glück, eine so dermaßen geil ausbalancierte Combo zu haben. 

Die alte Daiwa Sweepfire war mit der 10400er RedArc unglaublich kopflastig, was nach n paar Stunden tierisch auf die Arme ging. Nachdem ich die Schnurverlegung bei der RedArc dermaßen bescheuert find, landet sie eben an der Posenrute und kriegt dort ihr Gnadenbrot.


----------



## Kaka (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Yep, ich habe auch die 2 größeren Scheiben dran. Wirklich perfekt ausbalanciert. Hatte mit der Bushwhacker 20-60 g und Black Arc 8400 auch eine sehr starke Kopflastigkeit, die mich tierisch genervt hat. 

2,40 m am Lochbach? Maximal 2,10 m, meistens grad sogar 1,98 m. Aber wie du sagst, so verschieden sind die Geschmäcker #6

Berichte dann mal bitte nach deinem Probefischtag morgen!


----------



## TropicOrange (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kaka schrieb:


> Berichte dann mal bitte nach deinem Probefischtag morgen!



Auf jeden Fall.  Hoffentlich gleich mit Fangbild im Raubfischthread.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann wird sich auch die Shcnurfüllung von alleine aufs optimum reguliern.


----------



## TropicOrange (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Dann wird sich auch die Shcnurfüllung von alleine aufs optimum reguliern.



Sehr aufmerksam. 
Genau, is noch bissl übervoll, aber sehr locker gewickelt. Ich denk, nach ein- bis zweimaligem Einholen dürfts passen.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab ich zwar nicht selber gekauft aber eben von meiner Frau zum Hochzeitstag bekommen.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/19/746cd903ba3c5cfa91d3ee33519c936f.jpg


----------



## Tobi92 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie geil
Des Teil reizt mich auch sehr.
Würd mich freuen, wenn du mal paar videos reinstellst, wie sich des teil so macht.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jepp sobald ich damit klar komme. Im nächsten Jahr dann.


----------



## penny (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo zusammen,

nach langen hin und her, habe ich mich nun doch dazu entschlossen mir eine Bellyboatausrüstung zuzulegen. Das Bellyboat habe ich neu und zu einen guten Kurs in der Bucht ersteigert. Die anderen Teile habe ich in den letzten Wochen dazu gekauft, ist doch erstmal ganz schön kostenintensiv bis man alles zusammen hat. :c
Auf den Bildern zu sehen sind:
-Belly Boat Hi&dry von MacFishing neu
-Ruten- und Echolothalter von Scotty waren beim Belly dabei
-Mares Avanti Quattro+ Flossen XL
-Mares Neoprenfüsslinge für Geräteflossen
-Atmungsaktive Wathose von Vison Modell Keeper
-Watschuhe Vision Keeper
-Automatische Rettungsweste 150N
-Shimano Yasei Vertical Speed Jigging H 2,15m, WG 14-35gr
-750g Anker, 30m Seil 4mm, 1m Kette, Sicherheitskarabiner

Watjacke und eine Rolle für die Yasei folgen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip für mich , hatte an eine 2500 Stradic FJ gedacht. Watjacke werde ich wohl anprobieren müssen, die sollte schon gut passen. Anbei ein paar Bilder.


----------



## welsfaenger (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Respekt, da haste dir wirklich gleich gute Sachen zugelegt.
Freu dich auf das Belly, ist super !


----------



## penny (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ welsfaenger, vielen Dank. Bin schon gespannt wie sich das Belly schlägt, macht auf jeden Fall einen sehr guten Eindruck. #6
Hast du das Belly auch in gebrauch?


----------



## zanderzone (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Willst du damit auch im Winter los?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## penny (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ zanderzone: Nicht direkt im Winter, aber ab Mitte-Ende März. Falls du auf die Atmungsaktive Wathose anspielst, das Zwiebelprinzip sollte Abhilfe schaffen, hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## Spider-Team (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/25/34007ab41a1c89591ae379acab496b6b.jpg


----------



## weserwaller (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Evergreen Kaleido?! 
Welche Modelle ?

Habe davon auch 4 Stück hier stehen.


----------



## Spider-Team (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Beides Alley Oop


----------



## ede123 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

fehlt nur noch das belly


----------



## ulfisch (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr hübsch:l


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe heute beim Zoll meine neue Daiwa Morethan 3012H abgeholt, wenn jetzt auch noch die Schnur bald ankommt ist die Combo perfekt.

Bilder werde ich die Tage mal reinstellen.


----------



## Spider-Team (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/06/157ffc4736ba37de6f08f00e2a76de81.jpg


----------



## sevone (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam ein internationales Päckchen bei mir an. Aber Moment: Inhalt waren nicht etwa Japan-Twitchbaits oder Ami-Rütchen, sondern ...


----------



## Mikey3110 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und darin wird erklärt, was man machen muss, damit der Hecht nicht mehr am Wobbler vorbei schießt?


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und weil die flüchtende Wasserralle http://www.digitalefolien.de/biologie/tiere/voegel/wasser/thwrall.html , nur in Europa heimisch ist, kommt der Schmöcker sicherlich von der Insel!

Jürgen


----------



## sevone (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Korrekt!


----------



## RayZero (8. Januar 2015)

*Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*




Aernos 240H 20-50g und Aernos 2500FB

Also für knapp 140€ eine tolle Kombi! Rute ist sehr gut verarbeitet und hat eine schöne, nicht zuharte parabolische Aktion. Das Rückschnellverhalten ist ausreichend schnell und der kurze Griff kommt mir bei den Methoden die ich vorhabe zu betreiben auch entgegen. Die Rolle läuft butterweich und die Bremse ist shimanomäßig fein einstellbar - allerdings dreht man sich auch nen Wolf bist die mal fest ist :-D

Mein erstes 2500er Röllchen von Shimano - ganz schön klein. Die Rute hätte auch ne 4000er vertragen aber jetzt mal schauen.

Fungieren soll sie als mittlere Hecht- und Allroundspinne für Hecht und ähnliche Genossen. Fokus liegt auf Einleierköder - denke das wird sie toll meistern.




Die gesellt sich jetzt zu meiner Beastmaster 240XHP und das Duo soll jetzt noch durch ne Shimano Stradic SSTR71M + Rarenium 2500 FB (leichte Hecht/schwere Barschrute) ergänzt werden. Dann hätte ich zusammen mit der Yasei Aspius 4 tolle Peitschen die mich 2015 und hoffentlich auch länger beim Spinnfischen begleiten werden 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

dann mal los... und viel Glück


----------



## Allround Angla (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*





Shimano Biomaster Select Shad zum schweren Hechtangeln heute endlich angekommen  mal Schaun wie sie sich am Wasser schlägt, macht einen guten soliden Eindruck
LG


----------



## Spider-Team (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Woche kam noch eine Rute, die schon lange auf der Liste stand...

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/10/2482a45f335e4191133b0c2dc24e8b95.jpg


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Liste?Du arbeitest nach und nach den Evergreen Katalog ab

Schickes Stöckchen


----------



## Spider-Team (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Liste?Du arbeitest nach und nach den Evergreen Katalog ab
> 
> Schickes Stöckchen


Nein, nicht den Katalog.
Aber es gibt da eine Hand voll Ruten, die leider mittlerweile so schwer zu bekommen sind, das man sofort zuschlagen muss, wenn man sie sieht und haben möchte


----------



## Ruti Island (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 228404
> Anhang anzeigen 228405
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Rute. Die Rolle ist auch ne Biomaster, oder? Welche Rollengröße ist das? Die Spule sieht so klein aus...


----------



## Allround Angla (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke,
Ist echt ne geile rute, heute ausprobiert und man spürt echt alles. Die Rolle ist ne 4000er Biomaster
LG


----------



## Ruti Island (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Danke,
> Ist echt ne geile rute, heute ausprobiert und man spürt echt alles. Die Rolle ist ne 4000er Biomaster
> LG




Achso. 4000er passt ja bestens! Was fischst du damit hauptsächlich? Große Wobbler?


----------



## Allround Angla (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bin mir ned sicher ob se ned bissl zu schwach ist dafür aber wird sich in nächster zeit ergeben. Hab ich mir zum hecht und zanderangeln mit Gummis ab 16cm-23cm zugelegt. Ab und zu auch wobbler aber für wobbler hab ich ne Multi.
LG


----------



## Rotes Auge (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei Mir gabs ne neue Sitzkiepe + Feederarm und Auflage


----------



## ulfisch (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Die Woche kam noch eine Rute, die schon lange auf der Liste stand...
> 
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/10/2482a45f335e4191133b0c2dc24e8b95.jpg


|supergri Probiere doch mal die Olympic Graphiteleader Ruten, ich hatte mal gelesen, dass es die selben Blanks sind wie Evergreen, nur 50% günstiger im Vergleich
"same blanks but minus the bling factor" war glaube ich die Ausdrucksweise

Viel Spass damit|wavey:


----------



## Spider-Team (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen,  dass es 100%ige Kaleido Blanks sind.

Heute kam dann die Rolle zur Vollendung der Combo 


EverGreen Kaleido The "SPIN Cobra" Q7
Daiwa Exist Hyper Branzino Custom 2508R
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/11/1bf4bdad453f8048609de84957e238ed.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/11/36a2802aca2124d3ad5f130f9d300b9f.jpg


----------



## ShRiiiMMp (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*







Auf die passende Rute wird noch gelauert.


----------



## RayZero (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen,  dass es 100%ige Kaleido Blanks sind.
> 
> Heute kam dann die Rolle zur Vollendung der Combo
> 
> ...



Ist ja der Wahnsinn! |bigeyes #6


----------



## felixR (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/12/d544cfb4ba9a9a53dcf5c07a3c72eb78.jpg
Die kam kurz vor Weihnachten [emoji16].lässt sich super werfen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

Mach mal,also werfen...ich sammel die glatt ein


----------



## felixR (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Haha [emoji1] die gibt' s nicht.


----------



## slowhand (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



felixR schrieb:


> Die kam kurz vor Weihnachten [emoji16].lässt sich super werfen.



Was liegt denn da hinten auf Deinem Schreibtisch, auf der Zeitung?!


----------



## Locke4865 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



slowhand schrieb:


> Was liegt denn da hinten auf Deinem Schreibtisch, auf der Zeitung?!



du siehst aber auch alles |supergri
typischer Fall von uupss:q


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Spider, was für ein Wurfgewicht und Länge hat die Rute?

Ich hab mir 10 neue Daiwa Boxen gekauft (auf dem Bild sind 9, die mit den Zander Wobblern ist grad nicht hier). Ich schätze mal, das ich noch mindestens 5 weitere brauche und dann erst einmal das wichtigste für Meer- und Regenbogenforelle, Zander und Rapfen griffbereit zusammen habe.

In der großen passen meine Meerforellen Sachen wunderbar rein, die ich am Wasser nie benötige, aber immer mitschleppe. Weitere mach ich dann mit Tüten von Gummiködern voll. Dann sind die immer griffbereit und fliegen nicht durch die Taschen/Gegend.


----------



## Spider-Team (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schicke Boxen.

Hat 7' und bis 3/8oz


----------



## Angler2097 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> du siehst aber auch alles |supergri
> typischer Fall von uupss:q



Das hab ich auch grad gesehen :q Na dann viel Spass damit #6


----------



## RayZero (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch grad gesehen :q Na dann viel Spass damit #6



Fehlt noch die Tempobox :q


----------



## felixR (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



slowhand schrieb:


> Was liegt denn da hinten auf Deinem Schreibtisch, auf der Zeitung?!


Ja hab ich auch eben gesehen [emoji1] das Kartenspiel darf auf keiner Party fehlen [emoji16]


----------



## geomujo (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind die baugleich mit den Meiho-Boxen.
Kommen bestimmt vom gleichen Hersteller. Wirklich super Boxen.
Aber Daiwa hat doch auch welche in Rot und Blau. Schafft besseren Überblick find ich.


----------



## thanatos (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Fehlt noch die Tempobox :q



|supergri du scheinst da ja Erfahrung zu haben.


----------



## Topic (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

soo...um mal wieder aufs thema zu kommen 

mein neues Jäckchen :l

WS 3 |supergri


----------



## Nevisthebrave (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jerkbait Kunstwerk Piketime sickly…


----------



## Allround Angla (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schaut richtig geil aus  wo gibts  den in der farbe?
LG


----------



## Tino34 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Schaut richtig geil aus  wo gibts den in der farbe?
> LG



jerkbait.com


----------



## Allround Angla (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke


----------



## Nevisthebrave (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Allroundmarine Belly Boat

macht einen sehr robusten und sicheren Eindruck.
Ick freu ma…


----------



## Spider-Team (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

Nach langer Suche endlich gefunden, und dann auch noch in Bestzustand 

Evergreen Temujin The "SPIDER"
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/15/66b125113ad84688a72d4464a3f92d14.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/15/f9aa4535ce4fa6569026bdfe5695883a.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/15/1b40200d239851b7214093fcbfb643ab.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/15/67a713596acd7f594c78d3abfd92e772.jpg


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> Allroundmarine Belly Boat
> 
> macht einen sehr robusten und sicheren Eindruck.
> Ick freu ma…



"Geiler Fernsehsessel"  :q


----------



## ischak19 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

war vorhin einkaufen.. 
Mchte morgen an nen see auf Barsch


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> Allroundmarine Belly Boat
> 
> macht einen sehr robusten und sicheren Eindruck.
> Ick freu ma…




Damit wirste sicher Spass haben. Absolut Top die Teile.


----------



## felixR (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/16/0e5c903c4d203ff32519b7655c9b73d3.jpg
Kam eben mit der Post aus Japan [emoji16]


----------



## Topic (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

heute gabs ne neue zange...hoffentlich hält sie was sie verspricht...ich bin es leid verrostete zangen zu nutzen selbst wenn diese aus edelstahl waren und 20 euro gekostet haben..... gammelten die trotzdem....

dann von nem kumpel paar snaps, nen gno, nen illex squierrel und ein paar gammakatsu drillinge :q


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ganz sicher das es keine Owner sind?

Was hat die Zange gekostet? Kannst mal nen Link dazu posten?


----------



## Topic (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

puhh...also laut aussage von ihm sinds gammakatsu...aber ob nun die oder owner is mir wurst ...|supergri sind beides gute haken .

http://www.fishers-paradise.de/Mustad-Featherweight-Aluminium-Plier

hab se aber nich da gekauft ^^


----------



## Nevisthebrave (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Topic schrieb:


> heute gabs ne neue zange...hoffentlich hält sie was sie verspricht...ich bin es leid verrostete zangen zu nutzen selbst wenn diese aus edelstahl waren und 20 euro gekostet haben..... gammelten die trotzdem....


meine Zangen gammeln auch. aber entrosten, ölen und gut is:vik:


----------



## Topic (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ja....hab ich ja auch gemacht...aber es nervte mich trotzdem....war sie gut geölt oder gefettet hattest flecken an der kleidung usw....ich hoffe das hat jetz ein ende...hatte letztes jahr ne lange haken löse zange gekauft..kam so um die 20 euro...nach einen tag fischen in der ostsee fing diese schon am abend an rost anzusetzen....soviel zu nirosta :q...
aber das hat ja jetz ein ende....hoffentlich#6


----------



## Kaka (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Einen Greys GS Scoop Net Medium Watkescher für 20 €! Gummiertes Netz und Magnet zum befestigen. 

Fürs leichte Spinnfischen am Bach. Habe keine Lust mehr dauernd einen normalen Kescher mitzuschleppen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs eben eine neue Daiwa Tournament SW AGS 2,59 @ 28-84g zum Zander und Rapfen Angeln. :l

Erster Eindruck ist der Hammer. Schlichter schwarzer Blank, Kohlefaserringe, straffe und schnelle Aktion, sehr kurzer Griff. 

Dann gabs noch eine Daiwa Box |rolleyes und eine Daiwa Neopren Rollentasche (nicht auf dem Bild).


----------



## Mikey3110 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs eben eine neue Daiwa Tournament SW AGS 2,59 @ 28-84g zum Zander und Rapfen Angeln. :l
> 
> Erster Eindruck ist der Hammer. Schlichter schwarzer Blank, Kohlefaserringe, straffe und schnelle Aktion, sehr kurzer Griff.
> 
> Dann gabs noch eine Daiwa Box |rolleyes und eine Daiwa Neopren Rollentasche (nicht auf dem Bild).




Meine kommt morgen auch!!!! :z

Wo hast du deine her und womit wird die bestückt?


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was? Ich hab gedacht die ist nicht so weit verbreitet?

Leute, fischt bitte den HR oder Greys Kram. #t


----------



## Mikey3110 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Was? Ich hab gedacht die ist nicht so weit verbreitet?
> 
> Leute, fischt bitte den HR oder Greys Kram. #t



Habe schon die 722 im Arsenal und jetzt kommt die "Große" auch noch dazu. 

Aber hast recht... An HR und Greys kommen die Daiwas nicht ran. :g


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eine einzige neue Rute (dann ist auch wirklich Schluss) brauch ich auch noch. Am liebsten wäre mit eine AGS Rute aus dem JDP Programm. Aber ich habe keine Lust auf eine Bestellung aus JP...wenn damit was ist, wirds teuer.

Das 2,7m AGS Modell ist zu kurz, das 2,9m AGS Modell zu schwer und die Morethan AGS zu leicht.

Geil. #q

Edit: Für das nimmst du das leichte Modell? Und was für eine Rollengröße hast du drunter?

Und weisst du schon, was für ne Rolle du unter die 84g Rute schraubst?


----------



## Mikey3110 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

An der "Leichten" habe ich eine 3000er Ballistic SH. Fällt wie ne 2500er Shimano aus.
Die 722er ist momentan meine erste Wahl, wenn es an den Kanal oder Hafen geht. Nutze sie für Jigs/Rigs um die 10gr+Trailer. 
Bei der 84gr bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Deshalb habe ich dich gefragt, was du dran hängst. Ich schwanke zwischen Certate und Luvias.


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oh, das hab ich überlesen. Lol.

Entweder nehm ich eine Stella, Morethan, Certate oder Exist. Kann auch sein, das ich erst eine Stella drunterschraube und wenn die neue Exist in D erhältlich ist, dann auf Exist wechsel. Wobei 230g auch schon wenig sind. Durch den kurzen Griff kann die Rolle ruhig ein bisschen schwerer sein.

3000er Certate H (schwarzes Modell) dürfte vom Rollengewicht sinnvoll sein und obendrein passt sie optisch richtig gut dazu.

Rollengröße Shimano = 4000 und Daiwa = 3000. Hatte heute eine 2500er Daiwa drunter, geht, aber auch hart an der Grenze, bzw.  schon drüber.

Gekauft hab ich sie beim normalen Händler.


----------



## zanderzone (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kaka schrieb:


> Einen Greys GS Scoop Net Medium Watkescher für 20 €! Gummiertes Netz und Magnet zum befestigen.
> 
> Fürs leichte Spinnfischen am Bach. Habe keine Lust mehr dauernd einen normalen Kescher mitzuschleppen.



Wo gibt es den für 20€???


----------



## Kaka (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Im 30% Angebot beim Dealer vor Ort während der Messe in Augsburg [emoji6]


----------



## RayZero (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano Stradic SSTR71M + Rarenium CI4+ 2500 FB








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## -TiTo- (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein verspätetes Weihnachtsgeschenk 








(Ich hoffe das mit dem Bild hat funktioniert)
 Fotograf werde ich niemals


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Beste Rolle zur Zeit, viel Spass damit!

Was ist das für eine Rute?


----------



## felixR (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab auch 2 neue Sachen [emoji16] http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/26/1a78993c25a6d2c724a0c3a019f94009.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/26/da56ef69f5e19bac7096fbba6e332830.jpg


----------



## Michael_05er (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal schauen, ob es wirklich rostfrei ist...


----------



## -TiTo- (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Beste Rolle zur Zeit, viel Spass damit!
> 
> Was ist das für eine Rute?



 Danke, kurbelt sich trocken schon sehr gut

Das ist die Sportex TiBoron TB2402


----------



## buddah (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Uhii die neue Tiboron - erzähl doch nach dem ersten Test a bissel was zur Rute


----------



## MEnkirch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



-TiTo- schrieb:


> Das ist die Sportex TiBoron TB2402



Geiler Stock! Ich fische ein älteres Modell und bin davon noch immer hin und weg 

Hast du mal die genaue Bezeichnung für mich? Wußte gar nicht, dass die die Serie neu aufgesetzt haben - da muss ich mir wohl auch noch ein verspätetes Weihnachsgeschenk machen


----------



## -TiTo- (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also die Bezeichnung ist die von mir angegebene also "Sportex TiBoron TB2402"
 Allerdings wird man noch nicht viel zu der Rute finden da sie erst seit Samstag in den Läden ist.

 Optisch ist sie ein Knaller, sie ist mit 142g schön leicht, die Aktion der Rute würde ich zwischen Spitzenaktion und Semiparabolischer Aktion einordnen.
 Die Verarbeitung finde ich persönlich Gut und der Preis ist günstiger als erwartet (Achtung bei Amazon ist sie zu teuer)


----------



## Mefomaik (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

glückwunsch,ziemlich edele Combo! Da tut jeder Kratzer weh...


----------



## -TiTo- (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Naja ich habe sie von dem Geld gekauft das ich jeden Tag gespart habe seitdem ich mit dem Rauchen aufgehört habe.
 Wenn ich bedenke was ich für einen Gegenwert bekomme im vergleich zu heißem Rauch war es jeden Cent wert


----------



## RayZero (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



-TiTo- schrieb:


> Naja ich habe sie von dem Geld gekauft das ich jeden Tag gespart habe seitdem ich mit dem Rauchen aufgehört habe.
> Wenn ich bedenke was ich für einen Gegenwert bekomme im vergleich zu heißem Rauch war es jeden Cent wert



Sehr löblich #6


----------



## Jamdoumo (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



-TiTo- schrieb:


> Mein verspätetes Weihnachtsgeschenk
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 228969
> 
> ...


 
Dir neue Boron sieht echt geil aus!


----------



## Mefomaik (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Klar,dann lieber für sein hobby ausgeben,ist viel auch gesünder!wünsch dir viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Combo!


----------



## TropicOrange (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



-TiTo- schrieb:


> Naja ich habe sie von dem Geld gekauft das ich jeden Tag gespart habe seitdem ich mit dem Rauchen aufgehört habe.
> Wenn ich bedenke was ich für einen Gegenwert bekomme im vergleich zu heißem Rauch war es jeden Cent wert



Zu der Einstellung kann man dir nur gratulieren. Sehr schön und viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Combo.


----------



## -TiTo- (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke danke euch allen


----------



## JasonP (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich glaube, ich sollte auch langsam mit dem Rauchen aufhören


----------



## Ruti Island (28. Januar 2015)

*Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/28/5f7df0be9163276be8cd27aa4e9137ec.jpg

Jigspinner...
Die Fisch und Fang 12/14 hat mich neugierig gemacht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hehe, hab mir auch schon Jig Spinner deswegen gekauft...


----------



## Mefomaik (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sind das die selben?(f&f)


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ne das waren wohl u.a. Ocen Spin Jigs von Camo Tackle.

http://www.camo-tackle.de/Spinner_3


----------



## Ruti Island (29. Januar 2015)

*Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> sind das die selben?(f&f)




Also ich hab mir tatsächlich die Selben bestellt, gibt's aber nur aus Polen.

Edit: Hab grad gesehen, dass die da mit Jigspinnern von unterschiedlichen Herstellern gefischt haben.


----------



## warenandi (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kam gestern mit der Post.
Jetzt muss nur noch das Eis vom Wasser dort wo ich ihn ausprobieren möchte...
12cm und 60g.


----------



## Schugga (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Den hat mein Freund auch, warenandi 
(also...glaub ich....) Wenn das der ist, dann macht der ganz schön Krach


----------



## Mikey3110 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir auch was gegönnt....


----------



## warenandi (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schugga schrieb:


> Den hat mein Freund auch, warenandi
> (also...glaub ich....) Wenn das der ist, dann macht der ganz schön Krach



Und, wie ist die Ausbeute?
Ich finde der sieht schon zum Anbeißen aus...
Petri übrigens noch zu deinem Zander... Bist mir was voraus. :m


----------



## warenandi (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Einen hab ich noch... Oder besser gesagt zwei.
Wildeye Seeker Shad


----------



## Mefomaik (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

Schicke Rolle & Seeker Shad hätte ich auch noch gern in der box


----------



## kernell32 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;quot; Thread.*

Wenn die finnische Schwiegermama zu besuch kommt gibts lustige geschenke 
m)
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/31/7bedd22fc1c880db52050ff70cc26c74.jpg
Aber ich hab mir sagen lassen dass die Dinger erstaunlich fängig sind. 
Rapala Angry Birds edition


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn ich ein Fisch wäre und in meinem Bereich taucht so ein Agry Bird Kram auf, dann würd ich das auch wegbeissen wollen.


----------



## Trollwut (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Spro Hypalite und mk hechtpeitsche

Kann was


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auch Barsche?


----------



## Kaka (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Auch Barsche?


Der war gut.


----------



## Trollwut (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn man beim Drillen denkt, dann ja. Wenn nicht, dann nicht #q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



-TiTo- schrieb:


> Naja ich habe sie von dem Geld gekauft das ich jeden Tag gespart habe seitdem ich mit dem Rauchen aufgehört habe.
> Wenn ich bedenke was ich für einen Gegenwert bekomme im vergleich zu heißem Rauch war es jeden Cent wert


Nichtraucher dürfen das übrigens auch! :m

Da kommt ganz schön was zusammen #6, Kohlefaserstengel anstelle Glimmstengel zum Sammelbetrag, was sonst andere verblasen.


----------



## Fares (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Spro Hypalite

kannst du bitte sagen, wie sich die Rolle macht?
Ich hatte bisher nur "direkt-wieder-wegbring-Modelle". Ganz Furchtbar.


----------



## olli81 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fische  die hyperlite  in 1000 und 4000. 
Einmal an der barsch forellen rute  und die große  auf hecht. 
Ich komme super mit beiden zurecht und hatte bisher(knapp über ein  jahr) keinerlei Probleme. Kurbelt sich sauber und die bremse lässt sich fein einstellen und spricht wenn sie benötigt wird auch ruckfrei an.


----------



## warenandi (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, das kam heute endlich per Post...:m


----------



## Trollwut (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fares schrieb:


> @ Spro Hypalite
> 
> kannst du bitte sagen, wie sich die Rolle macht?
> Ich hatte bisher nur "direkt-wieder-wegbring-Modelle". Ganz Furchtbar.



Ich hab auch keine Probleme damit, arbeitet halt recht laut.
ein Kollege von mir hat auch 6, in worten sechs! hypalite,  weil er diese zu sonderkonditionen bekommen hat, und hat die jetzt auf spinnruten und feederruten drauf und is sehr zufrieden.
gibt aber wohl auch die andere seite, wenn man mal googelt


----------



## Kaka (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Bachsaison kann kommen. 

Tailwalk BackHoo KR S672ML. 2,01 m, 3,5 - 10 g. Kombiniert mit einer Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 500. 

Ein Traum. Bin wirklich begeistert und kann den März kaum erwarten.


----------



## senner (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kaka schrieb:


> Tailwalk BackHoo KR S672ML. 2,01 m, 3,5 - 10 g.



schade, dass du sie noch nicht fischen konntest. will mir eine casting (KR C632ML) holen und bin noch am suchen nach erfahrungswerten


----------



## Kaka (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

Such mal bei YouTube nach fishon und schau dir deren neuestes Video an. Da sieht man deine Wahl als Spin im Einsatz. Dreaming of trout heißt das Video. Und zusätzlich kannst du noch Fabian von Nippon Tackle anschreiben. Da bekommt man eine Beratung wie ich sie online noch nicht erlebt habe. Daumen hoch.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs nen Spundwandkescher, 5 Pakete Drillinge, 3 Daiwa D Swim, 1 Keitech, 1 Lieblinksköder, eine Mustad Schere, 2 Pakete XL Tiddlers und eine weitere Daiwa Box #t


----------



## Hardiii (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kaka schrieb:


> Die Bachsaison kann kommen.
> 
> Tailwalk BackHoo KR S672ML. 2,01 m, 3,5 - 10 g. Kombiniert mit einer Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 500.
> 
> Ein Traum. Bin wirklich begeistert und kann den März kaum erwarten.



Tolle Kombo!

Ich fische die C632ML mit einer MGXtreme!


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

.........


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Stradic FJ 3000


----------



## RayZero (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



CCC-Jürgen schrieb:


> Stradic FJ 3000



Tolle, solide Rolle zum Jiggen und Faulzen! Viel Spaß damit #h


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Tolle, solide Rolle zum Jiggen und Faulzen! Viel Spaß damit #h



Danke#6 joo Sie ist ein guter Kompromiss. Ich habe daselbe Modell auf einer meiner Greys Feederrute und nie Probleme damit, deswegen der Kauf.


----------



## Allround Angla (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Daiwa Caldia 4000A


----------



## geomujo (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#1 Rapala X-Rap Shad Shallow CLN-8 2x
#2 Rapala X-Rap Shad Shallow HH-6 2x
#3 Rapala X-Rap Shad Shallow OG-6 1x
#4 Rapala X-Rap Shad Shallow OG-8 1x
#5 Rapala X-Rap Shad Shallow PD-8 1x
#5 Rapala X-Rap Shad Shallow PG-8 2x
#7 Rapala X-Rap Shad Shallow G-8 2x
#8 Rapala X-Rap Shad Shallow SureSet AS-6 2x
#9 Rapala X-Rap Shad Shallow SureSet AS-8 2x

Bestellt bei Powerboats.lv also aus Lettland, die seit 13 Monaten Euro-Mitglied sind. Mal schauen, was kommt.


----------



## FredFisch2209 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kam heute mit der Post:

Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme Spin 4-18g 1,90m
Shimano Technium 1000 FD

Die Forellen Saison (und auch Barsch und Döbel) kann kommen


----------



## Ruti Island (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/06/e3051981f3f2a98476c4cfa6b82faf27.jpg

Bei mir ist heute auch nen bisschen Raubfischzubehör angekommen.


----------



## felixR (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Megabass und Jackal http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/07/93acdccbe17917b770b0d3cefd88e250.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/07/9e468e60de3b2c13bc4485f1577bf71a.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/07/1deb615bd0c511725f426e1468de8e12.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/07/a3cf1d90193eb8119b0043a1da54cdb8.jpg


----------



## Ruti Island (7. Februar 2015)

*Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/07/aa34d8f4adc26156912df6a334aae190.jpg

Mehr hab ich mir heute auf der Fisch & Angel nicht gegönnt. Nur nen bisschen was um die Dorsche zu ärgern.


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Klingelingeling.....Klingelingeling...da ist der Postmann gerade eingelaufen... 

Langsam fühlt sich meine Erstausstattung zum Spinnangeln mit Gummi


----------



## Kaka (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab ich auch. Ist die 10 bis 50 in 2,44 oder? Viel Spaß, super Rute!


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Hab ich auch. Ist die 10 bis 50 in 2,44 oder? Viel Spaß, super Rute!



Danke...ja das ist Sie :vik:


----------



## JasonP (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs heute noch nen verspätetes Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Kaka (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neue Saison heißt neue Schnur auf die Forellenrolle: Broxxline High End 0,20 sowie WFT Plasma 0,08. Günstig und sehr gut!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

"Eigentlich" wollte ich mir  heute nur mal  die neuen Räumlichkeiten  von Moritz in KaKi angucken.... 2 Std später  hab ich den Laden dann mit ner Berkley Skeletor Pro 2,70 7-28gr.  für 59,99 und  ner Handvoll 25gr.Gladsax Snaps für 4,79/Stk. verlassen.
Soviel zum Thema.... "nur mal gucken".... klappt irgendwie nie bei mir...


----------



## JasonP (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> "nur mal gucken".... klappt irgendwie nie bei mir...



Das ist bei uns männern so, als ob die Frauen nur mal kurz bei zalando vorbei schauen wollen


----------



## ulfisch (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



JasonP schrieb:


> Das ist bei uns männern so, als ob die Frauen nur mal kurz bei zalando vorbei schauen wollen


psssssst


----------



## ulfisch (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Von einem Arbeitskollegen gebaut.
Ich werde die Rute zum Gufieren und vor allem zum Topwaterfischen benutzen.
Das angegebene WG wird im allgemeinen als (zu)niedrig  eingeschätzt, sie hat also Reserven

Optisch und vom Gewicht her aif die Exist abgestimmt:l


----------



## topbiss (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein Traum ulfisch.:k Da sieht meine neu Combo grau gegen aus!  Naja der Postmann war grade da und hat die Abu geliefert. Die Savage Gear mpp Predator steht hier schon seit einer Woche rum. Hoffe die beiden erfüllen ihre Dienste in Nowe und beim Bigbait fischen...


----------



## ulfisch (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ah ge, die ist doch auch hübsch
und danke, ich gebe das Lob gerne weiter.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geile Socken übrigens!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Geile Socken übrigens!






Du achtest aber wirklich genau aufs Detail 

Ich musste jetzt erstmal suchen wo da Socken sind 
aber hast recht, die sind total stylisch.


----------



## JasonP (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein DHL Mensch hat mir heute auch wieder nen Paket auf die Arbeit geliefert. Was der in letzte Zeit für Meter wegen mir macht 
Diesmal gab es die Jackson STL X pro lite. 
Denke ein Bild ist überflüssig!


----------



## ulfisch (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Geile Socken übrigens!


Die gabs mal umsonst, ich habs da nicht so#t


----------



## topbiss (1. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na was man nicht so alles an coolen Dingen auf dem Flohmarkt entdecken kann!  Nun schmückt er meinen Schreibtisch .... Der Kugelfisch ist zwar kein Raubfischtackle aber mal etwas anderes wie ich finde!:m


----------



## ede123 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

das Ding is mal kultig, was hast dafür hingelegt?


----------



## topbiss (1. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War gar nicht mal so teuer... 40.- habe ich bezahlt und im Internet findet man nicht viel unter "Kugelfischlampen". Vielleicht ist es ja eine absolute Rarität!?Oder sogar Jugendstil oder son gedöns


----------



## bernd_w (1. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für die nächste Spinnangelsaison:

- Illex DDChubby 38 mm, 4,7 g Red Craw
- Illex DDChubby 38 mm, 4,7 g Green Squash
- Illex SQ-7G Squirrel 76 mm, 8,6 g NF Ablette
- Gunki Top Water Series Megalon floating 75 mm, 61 g Tiger Pink
- Rapala X-Rap Deep Diving slashbait XRD-10 Clown CLN



http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3913/ono67ft8_jpg.htm


----------



## kernell32 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habs schon wieder getan #q :k


----------



## ulfisch (2. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bernd_w schrieb:


> Für die nächste Spinnangelsaison:
> 
> - Illex DDChubby 38 mm, 4,7 g Red Craw
> - Illex DDChubby 38 mm, 4,7 g Green Squash
> ...



Ach shi* die Hälfte von denen habe ich hier rumliegen und will sie loswerden...bei Bedarf PM:m


----------



## Kaka (2. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich kann nicht zum Dealer ohne was mitzunehmen. Gespannt bin ich auf die links. Ist was von Masoca.


----------



## geomujo (5. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Frisch aus Litauen eingetroffen:
Rapala MaxRap 15cm/23g
BSRD
FHC
FMBBL(Metallkern)

Portugal kann kommen ...


----------



## ulfisch (5. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die wurden mir in Griechenland auch empfohlen, fliegen für Rapalas ganz gut, laufen gut und immerhin ein paar Schriftbarsch sind draufgeknallt aber die haben auch einen Schuss:q

Was ich sagen will, sie gelten im Allgemeinen als gute Angelköder für das Meer#6


----------



## W-Lahn (5. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Die wurden mir in Griechenland auch empfohlen, fliegen für Rapalas ganz gut, laufen gut und immerhin ein paar Schriftbarsch sind draufgeknallt aber die haben auch einen Schuss:q
> 
> Was ich sagen will, sie gelten im Allgemeinen als gute Angelköder für das Meer#6


Kann ich so unterschreiben, Top-Köder für Barracudas vom Ufer aus #6
In der 5cm Version eignen sie sich auch hervorragend für die Bachforellen-Pirsch!


----------



## topbiss (6. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Soo und meine letzte Combo für kommende Season steht.
Rute: Uli Beyer Jerk -50g
Rolle: Shimano Calcutta Conquest 201 2014

Unglaublich wie kompakt die neue Größen von Shimano sind. Habe mal ein Vergleichsfoto neben der Toro 60 und MGX gemacht. Der Rolle traue ich irgendwie nicht mehr als 60g WG zu aber das wird sich ja noch früh genug in der Praxis zeigen. 















Grüße


----------



## RayZero (6. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neue ML-Kombi für Einleierköder auf Forelle und Barsch. Abu Garcia 722ml + Abu Garcia Revo S20 -> wunderbar ausbalanciert und optisch ein Traum [emoji41]







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Promachos (6. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Abu Garcia 722ml + Abu Garcia Revo S20 -> wunderbar ausbalanciert und optisch ein Traum [emoji41]



Da stimme ich dir uneingeschränkt zu#6. Sehr schick!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## geomujo (7. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Rute ist geil, wa?


----------



## Kark (8. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab es auch mal wieder etwas Neues aus dem Hause Savage Gear....


----------



## ulfisch (11. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für die Meeresangelei


----------



## Kaka (12. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wollte neben meiner Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 500 eine zweite Rolle im gleichwertigen Bereich zum leichten Spinnfischen. Ewig hin und her überlegt und gedacht, komm jetzt probierst doch auch mal Shimano aus. Aber welche? Nun ist es die Biomaster 2500FB geworden und ich muss sagen vom Trockenkurbeln begeistert sie mich. Läuft noch leichter als die Extreme, die wirklich auch seidenweich läuft. Aber das konnte man ja auch erwarten, da noch teurer. Was man so von außen sieht, ist sie super gefettet und geschmiert. Freu mich auf den Praxistest!


----------



## Ruti Island (12. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Top Rolle, aber mir persönlich wär die zum leichten Spinnfischen zu groß und stark [emoji1] aber jeder hat ja seine Vorlieben [emoji6]


----------



## Kaka (12. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Top Rolle, aber mir persönlich wär die zum leichten Spinnfischen zu groß und stark [emoji1] aber jeder hat ja seine Vorlieben [emoji6]



Meine BackHoo ist jetzt wirklich top ausbalanciert. 260 g statt 180 g der Extreme. Man wird mit der Dauer ja immer pingeliger :q

Ich mag die Minirollen einfach nicht. Ne 2000er (bzw. Extreme 500er) muss es mindestens sein #6


----------



## Ruti Island (12. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dann ist ja alles gut [emoji5]️


----------



## geomujo (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Timberline Work Horse
440C-Stahl - 32,95€


----------



## Bewu1982 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach wochenlangem Überlegen habe ich mir die Abu Garcia Fantasista Orenji Cast gegönnt.
Nachdem ich mir Ende 2014 die Abu Garcia Svartzonker Cast 8-30gr holen wollte, die es nicht gibt und nie gab. Diese Rute war mal als Fehler im Katalog und Zesox hatte sie im Shop. Ich freudig bestellt und die Spinning bekommen. Die gibt es nämlich in 8-30gr. Nach viel hin und her hat man mir dann eine ordentliche Gutschrift zukommen lassen. Also habe ich sie behalten und mit einer Revo SX30 kombiniert. Einsatzzweck soll schwerpunktmäßig Köderfischangeln mit sinkendem Sbirollino werden.
Da mein Wunsch aber ursprünglich eine Baitcast-Combo war, musste ich weitersuchen und wurde in der Orenji fündig. Problem hier: Die Rute wird nicht mehr hergestellt und ich musste einen Händler finden, der das tolle Stück noch auf Lager hat. Aber auch das habe ich hinbekommen.
Aufgrund des nicht geraden günstigen Preises musste ich länger mit mir ringen, habe dann aber doch bestellt und dazu noch eine 2013er Revo Premier bekommen.
Auf beiden Ruten setze ich die 0,13er Power Pro als Schnur ein.

Gefischt habe ich die Combo´s leider noch nicht, aber am 29.03. probiere ich die Orenji beim ersten Forellenfischen mal aus. Bin echt gespannt, Bilder muss ich noch machen


----------



## kernell32 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Komm gerade vom Flohmarkt
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/22/6b371998fb2b95af0dc7852ad9f0cb2d.jpg


----------



## Fares (22. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Preis?


----------



## kernell32 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zusammen 60€ die stradic ist ungefischt, die shogun gebraucht aber top


----------



## strignatz (23. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Top Preis! Glückwunsch zur neuen Errungenschaft.


----------



## Chris1711 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, nach langen Monaten des sparens haben wir uns ein ordentliches boot gegönnt. Jetzt ist nur warten angesagt bis zum ersten Mai


----------



## kernell32 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



strignatz schrieb:


> Top Preis! Glückwunsch zur neuen Errungenschaft.


Thx,
ja da konnte ich nicht nein sagen, ist zwar schon ein paar Jährchen alt aber sicherlich mit der Rocke das beste was ich im Schrank hab.
Im Rhein allerdings weniger zu gebrauchen, ich hoffe ja dass ich sie dieses Jahr in Finnland einweihen kann.


----------



## Ruti Island (25. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/25/088a64b1e33df09bfadc2bef58d3fa27.jpg

Der river2sea Dahlberg Diver Frog. Soll ja einer der besten Froschköder auf dem Markt sein. Bin mal gespannt wie er sich im krautigen Gewässer auf Hecht schlägt.


----------



## Daniel SN (26. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da hast dir aber einen schönen Köder gekauft.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. März 2015)

*Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

Kam gerade reingeflattert, neues Futterboot
CM XXL.http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/27/b944eb353ec30bad76dc39cf63dfced6.jpg


----------



## Huchenfreak (27. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

handgeschnitzte Wobbler aus Balsaholz, jeder ein Unikat.


----------



## Huchenfreak (27. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## Huchenfreak (27. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## felixR (27. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam die neue UL - Rolle nach langen warten. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/27/0a26ebbefedad8e78e7be8d60228288b.jpg


----------



## Angler2097 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tolle Wobbler Huchenfreak. Viel Spass damit #6


----------



## Michael_05er (30. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, ich hab mich mal mit Gummis eingedeckt. Das will ich dieses Jahr mal verstärkt ausprobieren. Dummerweise ist ab übermorgen erstmal Zander-Schonzeit [emoji24]


----------



## UrbanFishing (30. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> So, ich hab mich mal mit Gummis eingedeckt. Das will ich dieses Jahr mal verstärkt ausprobieren. Dummerweise ist ab übermorgen erstmal Zander-Schonzeit [emoji24]
> Anhang anzeigen 231249



Na dann ab an's Wasser


----------



## Michael_05er (30. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, morgen muss ich testen. Wenigstens gehen die rot schwarzen rechts demnächst mit zur  Dorschtour...


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Rolle. :k:l:k:l:k

Wie ist bisher erster Eindruck?


----------



## Promachos (31. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo!

Wenn der Postbote zweimal klingelt....

Tailwalk Del Sol 672mh und Rarenium 2500 ci4+ und ein paar Topwater-Köder.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ach..und Sunline Super PE lag "zufällig" auch noch rum

Feine Sachen 
Viel Erfolg

PS..welchen Eindruck macht die Sunline?

Mein Äffchen auf d.Schulter flüstert was von dringend benötigter neuer Schnur


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (31. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wenn der Postbote zweimal klingelt....
> 
> ...



#6#6viel Spass damit Dietmar...


----------



## Spinner79 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wow...
Genau die Kombo die mir auch vorschwebt.  Die Tailwalk habe ich schonmal bestellt.


----------



## ulfisch (31. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



felixR schrieb:


> Heute kam die neue UL - Rolle nach langen warten. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/27/0a26ebbefedad8e78e7be8d60228288b.jpg


Geil!
Bitte aber sofort Knob tauschen


----------



## ulfisch (31. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wenn der Postbote zweimal klingelt....
> 
> ...


Ui:l sehr fein viel Spass damit#h


----------



## felixR (31. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Geil!
> Bitte aber sofort Knob tauschen


Meinst du echt? Ich probiere es erst einmal mit dem, wenns mir nicht gefällt kommt nen korki dran[emoji16]


----------



## Promachos (31. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ach..und Sunline Super PE lag "zufällig" auch noch rum
> 
> Feine Sachen
> Viel Erfolg
> ...



Hallo!

Auf den ersten Blick ist die Sunline top. Jetzt muss sie nur noch den Test am Wasser bestehen - aber ich bin guter Dinge.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Martinez (3. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neue Hechtkombo:

Major Craft MSX
Abu Garcia Revo Beast
Stroft GTP

Der Mai kann kommen


----------



## Martinez (3. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wenn der Postbote zweimal klingelt....
> 
> ...



Sehr schöne Combo!


----------



## geomujo (4. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Abu Veracity 692M
7-30g 2,05m 110g - 36T-Nano - Micro-Guides

Ultrastraff auf Ex-Fast-Niveau der Blank ist im vgl. zur Veritas dünner und weniger träge. Die Beringung ist der Hammer.
Preis: 90€


----------



## Promachos (4. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geomujo,

die Rute hätte mich auch interessiert, leider hatte sie der Händler vor Ort nicht da. Erzähl mal, wie sie sich fischt.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## geomujo (4. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So erster Praxisbericht.

War am Kanal und hab verscheidene Rapala Wobbler probiert.
Sehr gut gehen:
X-Rap 10
X-Rap Shad Shallow 6/8
Clackin Crank 53
Clackin Minnow 9
BX-Jointed Minnow

weniger gut gehen:
X-Rap 8 und kleiner
Clackin Crank 7/11
BX-Jointed Shad
MaxRap 11 und kleiner

Damit kann ich nun endlich Shads und Cranks twitchen und nicht nur einfach durchleiern. Dem Köder wird richtig Leben eingehaucht. Das Ködergefühl ist sehr direkt. Sie ist dennoch sehr sensibel. Perfekt für den X-Rap Shad.

Köder die kleinen Zugwiederstand haben sind eher weniger geeignet.

Werfen geht gut, setzt aber ein gewisses Mindestgewicht am Köder voraus. Sie holt die Energie zum werfen nur duch Aufladung über ein Gegengewicht. Sie ist halt sehr straff. Rolle wurde eine Sorön STX40, da es eben eine schwere Barsch/Hechtrute ist und ich hiermit einen schönen T-förmigen 2-fach Kugelgelagerten Knauf habe.
Zieht man als Rechtshänder von links nach rechts, geht die Köderführungsrückmeldung sogar bis tief in den Unterarm. Der Griff liegt sehr gut in der Hand und ist ergonomischer als der der Veritas aber doch recht kurz gehalten. Dadurch ist sie sehr agil - alles aus dem Handgelenk machbar inkl. werfen.

Meine Veritas 662MH steht der Rute in konkurrenz hat aber Unterschiede,  die sie doch wieder nutzvoll erscheinen lassen.
-X-Rap 12 
-BX-Swimmer
-Clackin Minnow 11
-X-Rap Subwalk
-schwere Spinner für schnelle Gewässer
sind möglich. Eine schöne eher harte Rute für kleine Gewässer die sich wohl am besten für Stickbaits, Swimbaits und Spinner macht. Großwiederständige Köder gehen zu hart ins Handgelenk


----------



## Promachos (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke für den Praxisbericht. Kannst du bei Gelegenheit mal testen, wie sie sich mit Gummis am Jigkopf und mit Topwaterködern wie Sammy oder Water Monitor 95 macht?

Besten Dank!
Promachos


----------



## Birnfried188 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bald gehts wieder los.
Neue Waffen sind gekauft und poliert :vik:


----------



## Kaka (7. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Händlerpackung 2er Mepps Silber! |supergri


----------



## OSSSSE (7. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kaka schrieb:


> Händlerpackung 2er Mepps Silber! |supergri
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 231518


Nice. 

Spinner geht immer!


----------



## Kaka (10. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## MIG 29 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Rute @Kaka. 

Habe mir auch was gegönnt.


----------



## nada1988 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mich gestern auch für die kommende Hechtsaison mit neuem, schwerem Jerkgerät eingedeckt.

Rute: Pezon & Michel Gunki Shigeki C-190XXH 40-140g WG
Rolle: ABU Garcia Classic 5601 C4
Schnur: Shimano PowerPro 0,32mm 24kg Marineblau

Mittwoch sollte alles da sein, dann kann ich gerne Bilder einstellen. Anfang Mai kann dann bei Interesse ein Test der Kombo folgen 

Ich hoffe doch, dass ich jetzt für mich interessierenden Techniken eingedeckt bin! (Wunschtraum )

Hecht:
Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 40-80g 2,74m
Ryobi Zauber CF 4000
15er PowerPro Gelb
--> Jiggen mit gr. Gummis

Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist BC 1,98m 80g Wg
ABU Garcia Revo SX
19er Spiderwire Stealth Code Red
--> mittlere Wobbler & Jerks, Spinnerbaits, etc --> am Kanal / Altrhein

Pezon & Michel Gunki Shigeki C190XXH 40-140g Wg
ABU Garcia Classic 5601C4
32er PowerPro Marineblau
--> große Jerks, Swimbaits, schwere Spinnerbaits, 30 & 40cm Real Eel etc --> Rhein, Altrhein, See

Zander:
Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi S260XH, 14-55g WG, 2,60m
Ryobi Zauber CF 3000
15er PowerPro Gelb
--> GuFis bis ca. 15cm an bis zu 30g Jig --> Rhein

Barsch & Forelle:
Jackson STX Light Spin, 5-15g, 190cm
Ryobi Cynos CD 1000
10er PowerPro Gelb
--> kl. Wobbler, Spinner, GuFis, Dropshot --> Kanal, Altrhein


----------



## RayZero (14. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tailwalk Gekiha KR S672ML 























Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@rayzero schönes teil  hast du dir da gegönnt bin ja mal auf n Berichtgespannt [emoji6] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (14. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke - sieht auf den Bildern jetzt garnicht so edel aus wie in live - vielleicht reiche ich im Bericht dann noch bessere nach [emoji16]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allround Angla (15. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Rute 
Bin auch mal auf n Bericht gespannt 
Lg


----------



## RayZero (17. April 2015)

*Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

So - Shimano Stradic CI4+ für die Gekiha und ein paar meiner geliebten Spro Power Catcher passend zum Zielfisch Barsch und Forelle 











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schön,feine Kombo :thumbup:


----------



## Kaka (17. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zu den Powercatchern. Ich hab mir neulich ja auch mal welche bestellt. Meine Stammstrecke ist sehr schnell fließend und damit kommen die Dinger gar nicht klar. An was für Gewässern fischst du die?


----------



## RayZero (17. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wundert mich Kaka. Ich hab die Dinger auch am Forellenbach im Einsatz gehabt - gerade die 5,5cm langen machen in der Strömung ne super Figur. Viele Bisse kamen alleine schon davon sie einfach in der Strömung stehen zu lassen. Haben da ne sehr schöne, natrüliche Bewegung bewiesen. 

Ansonsten kommen die bei mir natürlich in jedem meiner Gewässer zum Einsatz [emoji16][emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (17. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie gesagt, bei mir ist die Strömung wirklich knackig. So stark dass ich Wobbler sinnvoll nur gegen die Strömung einholen kann. Die Powercatcher sind aber nicht die einzigen, die sich da eher überschlagen als normal zu laufen.


----------



## Schlebusch (17. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Tage neues Spielzeug angekommen :l
Jetzt fehlt anfang Mai nur noch eine kleine Lieferung mit 4 Packungen LC-Gummis und dann bin ich komplett für dieses Jahr was Gummis betrifft.
Danach werde ich nur den Bestand von der ein oder anderen Farbe von bereits vorhandenen Ködern aufstocken.


----------



## geomujo (18. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Grad aus Litauen angekommen:
Rapala MaxRap


----------



## Kaka (22. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bin mal gespannt! Aussehen ist mega!


----------



## daxman (22. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



geomujo schrieb:


> Grad aus Litauen angekommen:
> Rapala MaxRap



avast springt bei deinen post an. maleware, falls du nen bild verlinkt haben solltest.


----------



## geomujo (22. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein Scanner hat mit den Bildern kein Problem.

Deine Beschreibung hift da auch nicht weiter. Du bist bisher der Erste, der sich über angebliche Maleware in meinen Bildern beschwert. Ich mache das schon seit 10 Jahren so.


----------



## daxman (23. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

das is ja auch kein bild von deinen rechner, sondern liegt auf irgend einen server. 
ist auch das erste mal das avast hier im board reagiert. es ist keine beschwerde, ich mach dich nur drauf aufmerksam dass dieses bild vlt verseucht ist.


----------



## kernell32 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

Die Bilder sind sauber, wahrscheinlich meckert Avast entweder weil der Server elmujo.spdns.eu auf irgendeiner von Avast benutzten Blacklist steht, oder weil etwas unkonventionelle Zeichen in der URL sind die auch gerne mal in sql injections genutzt werden.
;XR13-15-17_2_gr.jpg #d
ein Semicolon in ner URL ist schon auffällig :l

ps. das Browsermodul von Avast ist Schrott das macht dir den Browser extrem lahm.


----------



## geomujo (23. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Bilder liegen sehr wohl auf meinem PC und werden von hier gehostet. Damit  habe ich die volle administrative Kontrolle und gebe das Copyright nicht unfreiwillig ab.

Es kann sein, dass es das Semikolon war. War ein Tippfehler der zwar korrigiert werden könnte, aber es geht auch so .... SQL-Injektionen gab es schon einige Versuche. Scheiterte aber immer an der fehlenden SQL-Datenbank im Hintergrund 

Selberhosten spart Zeit und  Geld.

Und sind die MaxRap's nicht ne Pracht?


----------



## Laichzeit (23. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die sind eine Pracht. :m
Wo hast die gekauft, lureshop.eu?


----------



## geomujo (23. April 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ne Fishing Alapar.

Lureshop.eu hat auch gute Auswahl an Ködern und Farben, auch ganz gute Preise. Alapar hat aber für mich den Vorteil, dass es über eBay läuft und daher sehr einfach und schnell ist da was zu bestellen. Versand dauerte genau 7 Tage ab Bestellung.

Rapala ist für mich nach wie vor DER Wobblerfabrikant schlechthin. Da stinken die Japanköder doch alle ab 

Mist:
13 FHC schon wieder weg - Baum im Wasser
Jetzt nochma 5 nachbestellt in 13 und 17


----------



## Topic (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute haben meine Kollegen und ich uns mal zum Shoppen bei Moritz in KaKi verabredet.
Ich mit dem Ziel mir ne neue Großhecht Kombi zu kaufen...Budget so 300 € und meine kollegen wollten nur so bisschen klein Zeug auffüllen...
naja was daraus geworden ist..seht selbst


----------



## Grizzl (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

welche ruten sind das genau ?


----------



## carpjunkie (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

800 Mücken? !!! 
Nicht schlecht...


----------



## Topic (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rocke: RS-822XH
die okumas: One Rod 198 cm 10-30 Spin

hab ja schon viel von den Okumas gelesen...aber diese ruten sind der wahnsinn...wir hatten auch heute paar illex,shimano majar craft ruten in der hand die das doppelte kosten...aber so vom begrabbeln war die locker auf einem Level mit denen

aso Schnur gabs auch noch...
300 m Daiwa 8 Braid in 0,08 mm zum Barscheln
150 m Daiwa 8 Braid in 0,26 mm für die Hechtpeitsche


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Sachen! Aber warum denn eine Biomaster SW?


----------



## Topic (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gegenfrage.... Warum denn nicht?  Hatte diverse Rollen in der Hand... Penn ssv,  Stradic fj,  spehros oder so... Ne twinpower und halt die normale biomaster und die sw....Die twinpower war ziemlich geil... Aber mir zu teuer... Die normale biomaster hätte meinen Ansprüchen genügt aber die sw war noch irgendwie bisschen geiler... Denke auch das die Kombo ab und an auf der Ostsee eingesetzt wird und da kann Salzwasser Beständigkeit nicht schaden


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Topic schrieb:


> Gegenfrage.... Warum denn nicht?  Hatte diverse Rollen in der Hand... Penn ssv,  Stradic fj,  spehros oder so... Ne twinpower und halt die normale biomaster und die sw....Die twinpower war ziemlich geil... Aber mir zu teuer... Die normale biomaster hätte meinen Ansprüchen genügt aber die sw war noch irgendwie bisschen geiler... Denke auch das die Kombo ab und an auf der Ostsee eingesetzt wird und da kann Salzwasser Beständigkeit nicht schaden




Alles klar, wenn du an der Küste Fischen willst dann nehm ich alles zurück. Hab nur "Hechtkombo" gelesen und die SW gesehen und hab mich gefragt wieso man 100€ mehr ausgeben sollte...

Also Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Tackle.
Viel Spaß und Petri Heil!


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wäre sehr nett wenn du von deinen Erfahrungen mit der Biomaster SW berichten könntest.
Hatte auch schon einige Male daran gedacht mir eine kleine Biomaster SW zuzulegen für große Köder.
Das einzige was mich ein wenig abschreckt, ist die ziemlich hohe Übersetzung.
Und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Tackle #6


----------



## Topic (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also die ersten eindrücke werde ich morgen sammeln wenn der wind es zulässt....

ich wollte eigendlich auch ne rolle mit ner übersetzung von ca 5.
trotz der hohen übersetzung läuft die rolle schön leicht an, nicht z.B. wie bei Penn wo man beim andrehen einen sehr hohen wiederstand hat....wenn man die kubel die ganze zeit dreht ist das denke ich mal nicht so schlimm..aber zum jerken bzw. köfi zupfen wo man eine bis zwei umdrehungen macht..würde mich es stören...

ach ja und heute gabs auch wieder was...der eine kollege der sich die One Rod gekauft hat hatte keine verwendung mehr für seine kleine Biomaster....und für 65 Euro konnte ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## topbiss (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Postmann war da! Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Tatula so macht. Hören tut man ja nur gutes von ihr.


----------



## ede123 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Viel Spaß damit !
 Hab die Normale und die ist der Knaller. Ich nehme an hier in D gekauft !? Zu welchem Kurs, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## topbiss (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke!  Bei Amazon für 159,- inklusive Versandt! Am Montag bestellt und heute kam das Paket an.

http://www.amazon.de/Daiwa-Tatula-100XSL-Baitcast-Rolle/dp/B00PZN6DGW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1432054486&sr=8-2&keywords=daiwa+tatula


----------



## Kaka (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachschub Lieblingswobbler am Bach. Dieses mal die Heavy Variante für stärkere Strömung!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schauen interessant aus.

Hättest du da mal evtl.die Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Kaka (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;quot; Thread.*

Gibt's bei Lurenatic. Heißen Alexandra 50s. 

Ich hab schon welche davon. Kann ich absolut empfehlen. Allerdings mit 15 € nicht ganz billig. Kommen direkt mit widerhakenlosen Einzelhaken. Gibt es als normale Variante und 1g schwerer. Laufen und fliegen sehr gut für das Gewicht.


----------



## doc_haemmer (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal ne Frage dazu. Die Köder haben ja in dem Nasenöhr noch einen Sprengring. Ich hab in ner Angelzeitschrift gelesen, dass diese zum anbinden der Schnur gedacht ist. Wenn man statt dessen mit nem Wirbel oder Snaps arbeitet sollte man den Sprengring entfernen weil sonst bei wirklich kleinen Ködern die Gewichtsverteilung nicht mehr passt. 

Könnt Ihr Euch das vorstellen oder dürfte das Schwachsinn sein?


----------



## Kaka (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

Ich fische sie problemlos mit Wirbel und Snap (runder Bogen). Bin zu faul ständig zu wechseln wenn ich mal nen Spinner hinhänge. Lasse auch den Sprengring dran wie er ist.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;quot; Thread.*



Kaka schrieb:


> Gibt's bei Lurenatic. Heißen Alexandra 50s.



Besten Dank:thumbup:


----------



## geomujo (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Den Sprengring haben auch nahezu alle Rapala Wobbler.
Bei den MaxRap  ist er sogar oval geformt und beim X-Rap Jointed-Shad gibt es einen  Endlos-Ring. Nur ganz wenige ausgewählte Modelle kommen ohne Ring daher. Von daher - völlig normal die Ringe. Aber es sollten gute sein, die nicht gleich wegrosten wie bei Savage Gear.


----------



## spezi.aale (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hay.

Dann will ich auch mal "Angreifen" gehen. 





Grüße #h


----------



## boot (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

sind ja tolle Sachen bei.


----------



## Ötsch (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Endlich dazu gekommen mir mal was zu kaufen  Fangen tut man damit auch


----------



## strignatz (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






Ist ja doch noch recht frisch abends und morgens


----------



## Arki2k (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich bin mal morgen unterwegs bei Martins gibbet 20% - Bin mir noch unschlüssig, wieviel Geld ich ausgeben möchte


----------



## Kaka (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fürs etwas schwerere Barsch (über der Molla) sowie leichtes Zanderangeln!


----------



## RayZero (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir auch die Akilas 70MH als Rute für Texas- und Carolina Rig, sowie leichte Jigs geholt. Zielfisch Barsch und Zander!


----------



## destoval (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir die Akilas in 80xh gekauft.

Toll verarbeitet und super leicht. Allerdings ist der Griff doch arg winzig. Weiß noch nicht ob ich Sie behalte...

Wenn jemand interesse hat, schreibt mich an. 
Sie wurde bisher läppische 2 Stunden beangelt...


----------



## TooShort (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da es langsam los geht, habe ich mal angefangen einen Teil der Erstausstattung zu kaufen.


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir auch mal wieder was gegönnt


----------



## TooShort (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir kommt noch die 260er Bushi ins Haus


----------



## jkc (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TooShort schrieb:


> Da es langsam los geht, habe ich mal angefangen einen Teil der Erstausstattung zu kaufen...



Hi, sieht alles ganz Brauchbar aus - viel Spaß damit!

Grüße JK


----------



## geomujo (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

professioneller Umbau einer Abu Veracity mit neuer Fuji Beringung durch Rutenbauer

alt: Titan-Micro-Guides mit Titan-Einlage
neu: Fuji Concept KR Edelstahl-Micro-Guides mit Alconite-Einlage

Die Titanringe waren mir zu laut.

Es sieht richtig  professionell aus. Wenn mans nicht besser wüsste, könnte man glauben,  das ist die Originalberingung. Sogar den Fehler am 5. Ring in der  Geometrie hat der Rutenbauer behoben. Nun geht die Schnur ohne  mathematischen Wendepunkt im Verlauf in logarithmischer Form infitisimal  an den Blank. Genau so hab ich mir das vorgstellt.















Kosten: 113€ (80€ Montage/26€Material/7€ Versand)
Preis der Rute: 90€


----------



## Wittson (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Einstieg in die Baitcaster "szene" geschafft


----------



## RayZero (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



geomujo schrieb:


> professioneller Umbau einer Abu Veracity mit neuer Fuji Beringung durch Rutenbauer
> 
> alt: Titan-Micro-Guides mit Titan-Einlage
> neu: Fuji Concept KR Edelstahl-Micro-Guides mit Alconite-Einlage
> ...



Dachte die Titan-Ringe wären laut deiner Aussage nur bei 300€ aufwärts Ruten vorhanden und das gerade das eine der Stärken der Veracity ist? Hast du die dann nur wegen der Lautstärke ändern lassen oder waren die original Ringe doch nicht so toll?

Die Rute sieht nach dem Umbau aber immernoch top aus!

Grüße


----------



## geomujo (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Es sah anfänglich danach aus, dass eine SiC-Einlage vorhanden wär. Nur war sie leider aus Titan. Mit bloßem Auge ist das kaum festzustellen gewesen. Es gibt ja Ringe, die eine extrem dünne Einlage haben.
Ich mein, es war nicht wirklich richtig laut. Eine Vendetta mit WFT-Plasma war lauter. Aber da ich ewig nach so einer Rute gesucht habe, wollte ich da keine Kompromisse eingehen. Wollte - der Kompromiss ist Stahl statt Titan und Alconite statt SiC. Stahl mit SiC war leider nicht lieferbar und Titan mit SiC schweineteuer.

Jedenfalls passts nun.
Preislich gehen die 200€ in Ordnung. Der Blank ist absolute Klasse. Ich hätt den Aufwand nicht gemacht, wenn ich nicht voll überzeugt wär vom Blank. Der Umbau macht sich im Gewicht nicht bemerkbar. Auch an Agilität hat sie nichts eingebüßt. Und sie ist nun so leise wie gewollt.
Weiterer positiver Nebeneffekt, nun sind alle Ringe perfekt ausgerichtet.


----------



## Dyasound (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein neues Röllchen und die Rute folgt sogleich.


----------



## Topic (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Pikefood :vik:




gab dann noch 200m 8 Braid in 0,12 mm Pink


----------



## Stulle (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Topic schrieb:


> Pikefood :vik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unter einem Meter sollen die wohl garnicht erst beißen [emoji15] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel SN (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304336


----------



## jkc (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, schicke Köder!

 - wieviel hast Du für den Fuffie gezahlt? Den setzt Du aber nicht als Köder für Hechtdamen ein oder?!



Grüße JK


----------



## Stumbe (17. Juni 2015)

Naja n Fuffi für einen Landgang ist doch fair[emoji12]


----------



## Topic (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

was denkt ihr von mir |bigeyes .. der dient nur zum größenvergleich 

naja die neuen köder hatte ich bestellt bevor ich die anderen versenkt hatte |uhoh:
den fuffi kann ich dann auch gleich so ins waaser werfen..macht ja fast keinen unterschied :q

naja mal schauen ob ich an wochende zeit finde ^^
dann kommt die meter muddi :vik:


----------



## RayZero (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Daiwa Ballistic EX 2500H für meine Gamakatsu Akilas 70MH - passt wie Arsch auf Eimer. Richtig tolle, hochwertige Rolle und auf jeden Fall eine Alternative zur shimano Stradic ci4+ 























Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derdenaalfängt (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schönes Röllchen .. bin auch am überlegen mir die zu holen..


----------



## Dyasound (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zur Caldia die passende Rute: Daiwa powermesh spin. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## spezi.aale (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

viel spaß beim fischen. #h


----------



## RayZero (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Dyasound schrieb:


> Zur Caldia die passende Rute: Daiwa powermesh spin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Powermesh® Spin 5-14g ist ideal zum Fischen mit kleinen Gummifischen zwischen 5 und 10cm mit leichten Bleiköpfen, sowie mit Spinnern, kleinen Blinkern, etc. geeignet. Die relativ steife Aktion überträgt jede Rutenbewegung unmittelbar auf den Köder. Die Rute lädt sich auch bei leichten Ködern perfekt auf und man kann sehr gute Wurfweiten erzielen. Eine fantastische Rute zum Barsch- und Forellenangeln!

- - - - 

Ist sie wirklich straff? Ist ja bei vielen Daiwa's trotz Artikeltext nicht der Fall


----------



## Dyasound (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Die Powermesh® Spin 5-14g ist ideal zum Fischen mit kleinen Gummifischen zwischen 5 und 10cm mit leichten Bleiköpfen, sowie mit Spinnern, kleinen Blinkern, etc. geeignet. Die relativ steife Aktion überträgt jede Rutenbewegung unmittelbar auf den Köder. Die Rute lädt sich auch bei leichten Ködern perfekt auf und man kann sehr gute Wurfweiten erzielen. Eine fantastische Rute zum Barsch- und Forellenangeln!
> 
> - - - -
> 
> Ist sie wirklich straff? Ist ja bei vielen Daiwa's trotz Artikeltext nicht der Fall


Moin, ich sag dir Montag früh Bescheid. Vom trockenwedeln siehts erstmal gut aus. Aber du hast recht. Daiwas sind immer irgendwie softer und die Rollen größer[emoji2] 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dyasound (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Soooo... konnte gestern über Mittag die Powermesh mal testen und ein paar Barsche drillen. Bin eigentlich der Wobbler- und Spinnerfreund, habe mich hauptsächlich aber an Twister versucht.

 Also straff ist sie schon. Jedenfalls deutlich weniger Aktion beim Führen als meine Balzer Edition IM12 Karthago Spin 40. Jedoch ist sie kein Brett aber das sollte man ja aufgrund der Beschreibung nicht erwarten.  Die Spitze gibt halt immer bis zu einem gewissen Punkt nach und dann nur im Drill deutlich mehr. Für mich passt sie sehr gut in mein Anforderungsprofil. Was nicht passt ist die fehlende Hakenöse und der vordere Teil ist sehr rau, praktisch nicht lackiert. Achso und bei einer Generation Black war das Futteral aus Neopren, hier nur der altbekannte Knisterstoff. *Schicke sie dennoch nicht zurück* |supergri#h


----------



## Wuschel2805 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rute Shimano Lesath bx27mh )


----------



## Wuschel2805 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und dazu als Rolle die shimano Rarenium 4000


----------



## chris1974 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kaum wartet man acht Wochen, schon ist sie lieferbar ^^


----------



## Stulle (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Kaum wartet man acht Wochen, schon ist sie lieferbar ^^


Zum wels Blinkern?


----------



## chris1974 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Korrekt.


----------



## KaroFisch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen, 
ich war heute online shoppen. Es gibt eine Penzill Titan  1,5-6,5g und dazu eine Ryobi NCRT Slam 800 für kleine Wobbler und Gummis  am DS oder Jig auf Barsch. 
Bisher bin ich immer mit einer Greys  Drop Shot 20-45g mit 3000er Red Arc unterwegs. Für die Elbe prima, für  die Alster & Kanäle n bisschen heavy. Unter 10g wirds damit tricky.
Nu bin ich ultra gespannt auf die (für mich) neue Welt der leichten Angelei.  
Als Leckerlis für die Punks habe ich mir noch einen Diving Chubby und einen kleinen LC Pointer dazu bestellt. 
Hoffe das kommt diese Woche noch alles an. 
Warten auf Mr. Postman...
LG, Pete


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Dyasound schrieb:


> Soooo... konnte gestern über Mittag die Powermesh mal testen und ein paar Barsche drillen. Bin eigentlich der Wobbler- und Spinnerfreund, habe mich hauptsächlich aber an Twister versucht.
> 
> Die Spitze gibt halt immer bis zu einem gewissen Punkt nach und dann nur im Drill deutlich mehr. Für mich passt sie sehr gut in mein Anforderungsprofil. Was nicht passt ist die fehlende Hakenöse und der vordere Teil ist sehr rau, praktisch nicht lackiert.



Ich habe die selbe Powermesh wie du seit etwa 1 Jahr.
Bei mir ist das Spitzenteil ausreichend lackiert, Rau ist das Teil dadurch, dass der Blank nicht geschliffen ist.


----------



## geomujo (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Daiwa Semi Hard Case 127cm
*Schrägschulterfutteral für eine montierte Rute mit Kescherhaltevorrichtung und einer großen Außentasche.

Das Teil ist absolut genial.

Mehr dazu später, dann auch mit Bilder.


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach ewigem Hin & her und diversen Tipps einiger Mitglieder habe ich mir jetzt die Penn Spinfisher 4500 V geholt. 











Solides Ding,
super fein einstellbare Bremse und etwas schwerer Lauf, aber die wird sich schon "einlaufen"#6

LG Svenno


----------



## Kark (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab es nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder ein neues Spielzeug  - Daiwa Exist 3012

VG,

Kark


----------



## Daniel SN (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein sehr schönes Röllchen.


----------



## chris1974 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und wenn Daiwa mal endlich zwei Kugellager am Kurbelknauf verbauen würde, dann wären es *extrem* geile Rollen, aber anscheinend braucht es das bei der Certate, Morethan, Exist und Steez nicht :/


----------



## chris1974 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vorhin angekommen: Spin System 2FT (10-50g 8"); Rolle wird später bestellt, weil ich derzeit nur auf Waller und Zander in starker Strömung fische und die da zu schwach auf der Brust ist.


----------



## kernell32 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal n ordentliches Messerchen :k


----------



## warenandi (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier mal mein neues kleines Spielzeug zum Hechte ärgern.
Mal schauen. Wird heute gleich eingeweiht.
Der BellyDog von Cormoran mit 6,8cm und 24gr.


----------



## layercake87 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



warenandi schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues kleines Spielzeug zum Hechte ärgern.
> Mal schauen. Wird heute gleich eingeweiht.
> Der BellyDog von Cormoran mit 6,8cm und 24gr.



hübsches teil. bitte mal berichten, denn ich überlege auch stark mir ein, zwei von den teilen zuzulegen. sollten ja schön flach laufen...


----------



## warenandi (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, angegeben sind sie mit einer Lauftiefe von 1,5m.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



warenandi schrieb:


> Ja, angegeben sind sie mit einer Lauftiefe von 1,5m.



Für mich einer der besten Hechtköder!!!
Geworfen läuft er eher n Meter oder knapp weniger.
Allerdings das alte Modell ist deutlich fängiger. 
LG Marcel


----------



## Dyasound (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> Für mich einer der besten Hechtköder!!!
> Geworfen läuft er eher n Meter oder knapp weniger.
> Allerdings das alte Modell ist deutlich fängiger.
> LG Marcel


... und die Doiyo's Ishi die günstigere Alternative. Meine Meinung. Bin damit recht erfolgreich. GRÜßE 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kark (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gab es auch mal wieder etwas Neues zum Vertikalangeln:

Gamakatsu Destrada 63MH The Vertical Master


----------



## Ael (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So bei mir kam nun auchdie Lieferung an,

Balzer JS Faulenzer Classic, 2,70m, 28-62g WG
und dazu ne Spro Zalt Arc 745:vik:


----------



## warenandi (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> Für mich einer der besten Hechtköder!!!
> Geworfen läuft er eher n Meter oder knapp weniger.
> Allerdings das alte Modell ist deutlich fängiger.
> LG Marcel



Und wie führst du den Wobbler?
Habe bis jetzt schon einige Attacken drauf gehabt. Einer blieb anfangs hängen, jedoch hab ich den Anhieb zu spät gesetzt da dort doch viel Kraut ist und ich den Biss nicht gleich mitbekommen habe. Da steig ich noch nicht so ganz hinter das zu unterscheiden....#q


----------



## RayZero (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es auch mal wieder etwas Neues zum Vertikalangeln:
> 
> Gamakatsu Destrada 63MH The Vertical Master



Sehr schöner Stock - viel Spaß damit |wavey:


----------



## Kark (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zur Komplettierung der Vertikal Combo gab es zu der Gamakatsu Destrada Vertical Master eine DAIWA Luvias 2506
Die sehr leichte Rolle passt super zu der Rute.














VG,

Kark


----------



## geomujo (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine müsste auch bald kommen - genau das gleiche Modell.
In Japan sind grade lange Sommerferien und das verzögert den Versand :-/


----------



## wienermelange (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



geomujo schrieb:


> Meine müsste auch bald kommen - genau das gleiche Modell.
> In Japan sind grade lange Sommerferien und das verzögert den Versand :-/


Hier bestellt?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305853


----------



## Nevisthebrave (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



warenandi schrieb:


> Und wie führst du den Wobbler?
> Habe bis jetzt schon einige Attacken drauf gehabt. Einer blieb anfangs hängen, jedoch hab ich den Anhieb zu spät gesetzt da dort doch viel Kraut ist und ich den Biss nicht gleich mitbekommen habe. Da steig ich noch nicht so ganz hinter das zu unterscheiden....#q


Einfach einleiern mit kurzen Spinnstops.  Im Sommer gern auch etwas schneller führen. Verliere fast nie Fische damit. Wird meist voll genommen! Den Biss merkt man schon sehr dolle 
Viel Glück


----------



## geomujo (1. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nein, in Japan bestellt, das Angebot für 250€ gabs da noch nicht.
Ist schon in Frankfurt angekommen. Dürfte dann wohl ende der Woche eintreffen.

Für Eradicator Ajinng spare ich dann noch auf eine neue 15er Luvias.
Hier werde ich im den Import wohl nicht herum kommen. Als Neuware wird die hier mit entsprechenden Preisen von schätzungsweise ~400€ gehandelt.
Da bestell ich sie mir lieber zum UVP von 28000Yen und bin mit USt immer noch weit unter europäischen Preisen. Der Händlerservice ist genauso gut wenn nicht gar besser als hierzulande. Die haben wirklich ein echtes Interesse, dass du als Kunde zufrieden gestellt wurdest.
Den Anspruch vermisse ich leider bei einigen hiesigen Händlern.


----------



## Allround Angla (1. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Abu garcia svartzonker Signature jerk 
Nachdem die andere jerkrute geschrottet wurde [emoji23]


----------



## ulfisch (2. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Und wenn Daiwa mal endlich zwei Kugellager am Kurbelknauf verbauen würde, dann wären es *extrem* geile Rollen, aber anscheinend braucht es das bei der Certate, Morethan, Exist und Steez nicht :/


SIND DOCH 2 VERBAUT|kopfkrat
AUSSERDEM SIND SIE EINFACH UND GÜNSTIG NACH ZU RÜSTEN
ouups SHIFT.
In meiner Fuego sind 3 KL(Laufröllchen, Achse und eben Kurbelknauf) mehr verbaut als beim Orginal


----------



## chris1974 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Certate, Morethan und Exist (aktuelle Modelle) nur ein Kugellager und eine Plastikbuchse. Nachrüsten ist kein Problem, aber ich sehe beim besten Willen nicht ein, wieso ich bei Rollen für 500€ rumschrauben soll.
Das habe ich bei meiner Morethan zwar gemacht, aber trotzdem läuft sie durch das Mag-Seal nicht so gut wie meine Stellas.


----------



## RayZero (6. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4386420&postcount=153

Bin verliebt :l


----------



## Kaka (6. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Palms ist schon nochmal ne klasse höher als Tailwalk, gell


----------



## RayZero (6. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kaka schrieb:


> Palms ist schon nochmal ne klasse höher als Tailwalk, gell



Puh - das ist schwer zu sagen #c
Meine Gekiha ist auch tadellos und ne super Rute - ist aber auch ein bisschen Höherwertiger als deine Backhoo. Würde die gerne mal mit deiner Mola vergleichen .

Aber wenn alle Palms Ruten so ausfallen wie meine Shoregun dann Hut ab #6


----------



## geomujo (7. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kark schrieb:


> Zur Komplettierung der Vertikal Combo gab es zu der Gamakatsu Destrada Vertical Master eine DAIWA Luvias 2506
> Die sehr leichte Rolle passt super zu der Rute.
> 
> 
> ...




Vorhin kam meine Daiwa 12 Luvias 2506 (4,8:1) an. Der Postbote wollte  nochmal 50€ Zoll. Somit kamen wieder 270€ insgesamt zusammen. Bilder  gibts nicht, da erst neulich jemand genau dieses Modell hier postete.  Aber zu den ersten Eindrücken will ich etwas schreiben:

Sehr sehr  leicht die Rolle, besonders die Spule. Andrehprobleme kennt dieses  Modell nicht.  Sie dreht butterweich ohne großartige Geräuschentwicklung  und eigenwiederstand. Die Schnurfassung scheint mir real kleiner als  abgedruckt. Zumal ich auch noch 10 meter monofil unterfüttern musste da  die Spule so glatt ist dass geflochtene sonst mitdrehen würde.

Die  Spule ist wirklich verdammt leicht. Dann kam der entscheidene Moment.  Ich wollte die Spule der Ballistic Ex-H 2500 montieren. Diese hat mehr  Schnurfassung, echte Kugellager und 7kg Bremse. Und siehe da - sie passt  tatsächlich wie angegossen. Auch die Bremsleistung ging deutlich nach  oben.
Nachteil der Geschichte: die Ballistic-Spule wiegt mit ~55g  etwa 20g mehr als die 36g schwere Luvias 2506-Spule. Aber das passt  schon, so hab ich eine leichte Spule für feine Schnüre und eine  kräftigere für dickere Schüre - und auch Fische.

Die Ballistic-Spule wurde als Original-Ersatzteil im Laden bestellt und kostete mich so "nur" 45€.


----------



## Angler9999 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Passend zu meiner Smoke55 Rute die Quantum Exo Spin 30


----------



## Kark (8. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



geomujo schrieb:


> Vorhin kam meine Daiwa 12 Luvias 2506 (4,8:1) an. Der Postbote wollte  nochmal 50€ Zoll. Somit kamen wieder 270€ insgesamt zusammen. Bilder  gibts nicht, da erst neulich jemand genau dieses Modell hier postete.  Aber zu den ersten Eindrücken will ich etwas schreiben:
> 
> Sehr sehr  leicht die Rolle, besonders die Spule. Andrehprobleme kennt dieses  Modell nicht.  Sie dreht butterweich ohne großartige Geräuschentwicklung  und eigenwiederstand. Die Schnurfassung scheint mir real kleiner als  abgedruckt. Zumal ich auch noch 10 meter monofil unterfüttern musste da  die Spule so glatt ist dass geflochtene sonst mitdrehen würde.
> 
> ...



Die Beschreibung kann ich so bestätigen.
Könntest du ggf. ein Foto posten wie die Luvias mit der Ballistic-Spule aussieht?

VG


----------



## Dominik.L (10. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






So,

für 3 Tage Zanderurlaub sollte es reichen! habe mir die 2 Reiseruten Spro Globetrotter 240cm 20-60g wg und Savage Gear Roadrunner 213cm 10-40g wg, ein paar Lieblingsköder und Aidos von MB-Fishing und einen ordentlichen Koffer mit Ram-Mount für mein Echo gekauft. Kann es kaum abwarten, aber der Flieger geht leider erst ende September.


----------



## jkc (10. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wohin geht´s denn, dass Du fliegst?

Grüße JK


----------



## Dominik.L (10. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rumänien


----------



## jkc (10. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hui, das würde mich auch noch reizen...

Viel Spaß, grüße JK


----------



## Dominik.L (10. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke! ja 150€ hin- und rückflug mit Gepäck und allen Gebühren. und die Hotels da unten kosten für unsere Verhältnisse nichts. sehr günstiger Urlaub, wenn man vorher nicht den halben Angelladen aufkauft ;


----------



## Mefomaik (10. August 2015)

*AW: Der &amp;amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;amp;quot; Thread.*







http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/10/c7832da1ea0a5b7a04237fa8c04399d9.jpg[/IMG
Absolut-Biomaster!


----------



## Ruti Island (10. August 2015)

*AW: Der &amp;amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;amp;quot; Thread.*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Absolut-Biomaster!




Richtige Traumkombo. Welche Ausführung der Absolut fischst du?


----------



## Mefomaik (10. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

2,40 40g!


----------



## Ruti Island (10. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> 2,40 40g!




Ok, cool. Ich bin als am überlegen mir die 2,70m mit 60g WG und eine 4000er Sustain für die Angelei auf Hecht mit größeren Gummis zu kaufen.


----------



## oldhesse (11. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mich endlich mal dazu durchgerungen nen Rod Pod zu kaufen. Da ich ab und an auch zwischen den sandigen Buhnen angel (oder vor allem angeln will), hoffe ich dass es sich auch lohnt. Kein besonderes Teil, hat 80Ocken für 2 Auflagen gekostet, wird aber für meine Bedürfnisse reichen.


----------



## Teichbubi (11. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Passend zu meiner Smoke55 Rute die Quantum Exo Spin 30



Es geht doch darum, was man gekauft hat. :q
Herzlichen Glückwunsch#6


----------



## Michael_05er (11. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



oldhesse schrieb:


> Kein besonderes Teil, hat 80Ocken für 2 Auflagen gekostet, wird aber für meine Bedürfnisse reichen.



Hab ja kurz das "O" für eine zweite Null gehalten [emoji15]


----------



## J&J Fishing (11. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gerade eben kamen 8 neue Packungen Lieblingsköder, ich habe sie zwar nicht gekauft und das freut mich noch mehr


----------



## oldhesse (11. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ansonsten einfach an mich weiterschicken, ich nehm vor allem geschenktes sehr gerne an


----------



## J&J Fishing (11. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

nene die brauche ich für Schweden, soll ja auch noch en Bericht schreiben


----------



## Angler9999 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Teichbubi schrieb:


> Es geht doch darum, was man gekauft hat. :q
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch#6


Danke passt wie Topf Deckel und so...


----------



## pely66 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wo genau in rümenien?? In der nahe Bukarest oder in Donau Delta ?






Dominik.L schrieb:


> Rumänien


----------



## ulfisch (11. August 2015)

*AW: Der &amp;amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;amp;quot; Thread.*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/10/c7832da1ea0a5b7a04237fa8c04399d9.jpg[/IMG
> Absolut-Biomaster![/QUOTE]
> Ist da ne Tiro?


----------



## chris1974 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zwar schon gestern bekommen, aber egal. Stella 3000 FI; macht sich ganz gut an der ungekürzten 50er SS2FT und kurbelt sich um Welten geiler als die 3012er Morethan. Also falls noch jemand eine kaum gefischte Morethan incl. Schnur braucht..


----------



## Ruti Island (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






Balzer Never Hook Never Smell Watkescher. Macht einen richtig guten Eindruck, die Traumforelle kann also kommen. 
Sie muss aber vermutlich noch ne Woche warten [emoji17]



Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## @dr! (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das "Abenteuer GuFi" kann, sobald die Rolle ausgetauscht wurde [emoji19], beginnen [emoji4] [emoji108] 

Quantum Smoke Spin 75
Penn Conflict 3000
Daiwa 8braid 0,16
dazu gab es dann ein paar Gufi's, Jig's, Drillinge, Stahl....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ruti Island (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schön! Aber für die Savage Gear Soft 4 Play würde ich mir entweder den entsprechenden Lip Scull oder den passenden Offset Treble Hook von Savage Gear zulegen.


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## @dr! (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke für den Tipp! Hatte die einfach mal ohne groß drüber nachzudenken eingetütet da sie reduziert waren [emoji16] 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MIG 29 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Balzer Never Hook Never Smell Watkescher. Macht einen richtig guten Eindruck, die Traumforelle kann also kommen.
> Sie muss aber vermutlich noch ne Woche warten [emoji17]
> 
> 
> ...



Hast definitiv nichts falsch gemacht. Ich habe den selben schon seit ca. 6 Monate im Einsatz und hält wie am Anfang. :vik:


----------



## Bobster (21. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Balzer Never Hook Never Smell Watkescher*

 Im Netz kursieren verschiedene Durchmesser,
 welchen habt Ihr gewählt ?

 Danke #h


----------



## Ruti Island (22. August 2015)

*Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

Es gibt nur einen Durchmesser. Dieser beträgt 30cm. 
Aber einfacher wäre es die Länge und Breite jeweils anzugeben. Das sind 45cm*30cm


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## warenandi (25. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Klasse Sachen wieder hier mit bei.
Nachdem ich von meinem BellyDog in "natural perch" von Cormoran so begeistert war, musste ich mir noch den FireTiger besorgen vom BellyDog.


----------



## Bobster (29. August 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen Durchmesser. Dieser beträgt 30cm.
> Aber einfacher wäre es die Länge und Breite jeweils anzugeben. Das sind 45cm*30cm
> 
> 
> ...




YoHo,

Danke....für die Weiterverarbeitung hat die Regierung
dann auch einen "Fördertopf" erschlossen #6
Sehr schön....ich weiß ...spießig


----------



## topbiss (2. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Bellydog sieht spitze aus! Mal gucken ob ich mir den auch besorge.

Nach gut einem Jahr die ich nun wieder am Angeln bin, muss ich unbedingt mal Dropshot ausprobieren. 
Also habe ich mir kurzer Hand die Savage Gear MPP Soft Lure bestellt nachdem ich für meinen NoWe Urlaub schon die MPP predator gekauft habe. 
Ich bin mal wieder von den Rods begeistert. Die Verarbeitung und das Preisleistungverhältnis ist meiner Meinung unschlagbar. 
Mal gucken ob ich an der Weser den ein oder anderen Barsch überlisten und mit der neuen Lumix knipsen kann.#h


----------



## Patrick086 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

.....


----------



## Stulle (4. September 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> YoHo,
> 
> Danke....für die Weiterverarbeitung hat die Regierung
> dann auch einen "Fördertopf" erschlossen #6
> Sehr schön....ich weiß ...spießig


 [emoji1]  aber nur die passende Art drauflegen


----------



## Stumbe (4. September 2015)

Heute eine JRC Contact in 12ft mit 3LB gekauft. Zusammen mit einer Shakespeare Freilaufrolle.


----------



## Schlebusch (6. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal ein bisschen neues Zanderfutter die letzten Tage bestellt... Die kommenden Tage kommt noch ein bisschen nach :l


----------



## Krallblei (6. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein Zeug liegt seit Mittwoch bei der DPD und die denken nicht dran mal was in den Transporter zu schieben#q

Oder der Onlinedealer verarscht mich#c


----------



## RayZero (6. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schon ein Weilchen her aber besser spät als nie:

A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L
Daiwa Exceler EA 1500










und ein paar Illex Wobbler zum Testen der neuen Rute:


----------



## jkc (6. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Krallblei schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Oder der Onlinedealer verarscht mich#c




Wer ist denn der Händler? Hatte vor kurzem ähnliches.

Grüße JK


----------



## Krallblei (6. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fishers Paradise Berlin


----------



## jkc (6. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ah, ok nicht "mein" Händler. 

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Krallblei (6. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Denke nicht das es am Händler liegt.. er ist immer freundlich,ruft sofort an wenn was ist und schreibt gleich zurück.

Trotzdem ärgerlich.. ich warte und warte, nächste Woche fahr ich zum fischen nach Spanien und brauch die Sachen#q#q


----------



## RayZero (11. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So - habe noch zugeschlagen und mir die "legendäre" Rocke Nano 902MH gegönnt. Die Rute wird so viel ich weiß nicht mehr produziert. Ich hatte Glück - absolut makelloses Modell erwischt - keine schiefen Ringe o.ä. was man öfter von Abu gelesen hat. 































Dann gabs noch die neue Stradic FK 2500 Hagane für meine Palms Shoregun - passt sehr gut zusammen wie ich finde.


----------



## Polarfuchs (11. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Äääääh, ich möchte Dir jezze echt nicht den Tag versauen......
aber auf Deiner Rocke steht leider fett und deutlich Nano und der Blank ist nicht grau 

Datt is leider nich die Legende    Sondern der Nachfolger.....


----------



## stefansdl (11. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Datt is leider nich die Legende    Sondern der Nachfolger.....



Aber auch diese wird nicht mehr gebaut


----------



## Polarfuchs (11. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist wahr- gibt ja jazze den Nachfolger des Nachfolger!!


----------



## geomujo (11. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ihr habt doch'n Knick inna Optik


----------



## RayZero (11. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist mir schon klar, dass das nicht die alte Rocke ist :m
Aber die Nano ist/war ja auch sehr, sehr oft gefischt und hochgelobt (bis auf manche Montagsmodelle). Also Legende hin oder her - GEIL :q


----------



## geomujo (12. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach so vielen Ruten nun mal wieder neue Köder:

X-Rap 6/8/10
X-Rap Countdown 5/7
BX Minnow
Wolfram-Leader


----------



## topbiss (12. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne neue Sachen habt ihr da! Was wurde alles an der neuen Stradic im Vergleich zum Vorgängermodell verändert? Die Aluspule sieht schon mal echt heiss aus mit der Fräsung.
Ich hab mir mal das JDM Modell gegönnt, nachdem meine Toro NaCl im Sommer kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## RayZero (13. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neues Design, keine Wartungsöffnung mehr,  Shimano Hagane Konzept und viel Marketing [emoji16]


----------



## Angler9999 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar, dass das nicht die alte Rocke ist :m
> Aber die Nano ist/war ja auch sehr, sehr oft gefischt und hochgelobt (bis auf manche Montagsmodelle). Also Legende hin oder her - GEIL :q



Schreib mal, wenn du die gefischt hast. Evtl. wirds ja noch ne 702 und ne 802er


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*




Fürs Barschgezuppel[emoji4] 

140 m Daiwa 8 Braid 10lb mussten auch mit.

Als bekennender Shimano Kritiker was die unteren Preisklassen angeht, für mich mal wieder was durchaus positives in deren 100 € Segment.

Lauf von den ersten Eindrücken her gegenüber der FC deutlich(!) verbessert,ebenso die Verwindungssteifigkeit des Gehäuses.

Und zeitlos hübsch finde ich den Look der FD auch noch[emoji6]


----------



## Kaka (17. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Allzweckgerät für den Alltag und auch die Angeltasche!


----------



## DNA (28. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano XT 6000RB

Ganz ehrlich, unter sauberer Schnurverlegung verstehe ich etwas anderes. Das Rädchen für die Freilaufbremse lässt sich knapp 2 volle Umdrehungen verstellen. Eine Änderung der Bremskraft ist aber nur auf der letzten halben Umdrehung spürbar.

Bin gespannt, wie sie sich am Wasser macht.


----------



## Schnürlwascher (28. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



> Ganz ehrlich, unter sauberer Schnurverlegung verstehe ich etwas anderes.


Selbst über die Rolle aufgespult?  Das Bild wirkt, als wäre oben mehr Schnur als unten drauf. Evtl fehlen 1-x Plastikunterlegscheiben?


----------



## jkc (28. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, handelt sich ja um ne Rolle ohne Kopfbremse, von daher sind da U-Scheiben gar nicht anwendbar denke ich. Meine 8000er Baitrunner Aero GTE B hatten auch ne miese Wicklung, noch schlimmer als auf dem Foto und viel bemerkenswerter: Schlechter als die Vorgänger-Rollen ohne B. Auch eine Verschlechterung der Bremsen konnte ich bei Shimanos Modell"aufstiegen" bemerken, so z.B. bei der Stradic von GTM auf X GTM, bei der neueren war die Bremse deuchlich schlechter als beim Vorgänger.

Grüße JK


----------



## DNA (28. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Schnürlwascher schrieb:


> Selbst über die Rolle aufgespult?  Das Bild wirkt, als wäre oben mehr Schnur als unten drauf. Evtl fehlen 1-x Plastikunterlegscheiben?



Ja, ich habe die selbst bespult und oben ist etwas mehr drauf. Die unteren zwei Drittel sind relativ gleichmäßig bespult. 

Die Rolle habe ich in einem Fachgeschäft gekauft und mir auch die DL RA zum Vergleich angeschaut. Ich habe dem Verkäufer auch gesagt, dass ich sie selber bespulen möchte. Von Unterlegscheiben hat er nichts erwähnt.


----------



## geomujo (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rapala 4 Ever!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



DNA schrieb:


> Ich habe dem Verkäufer auch gesagt, dass ich sie selber bespulen möchte. Von Unterlegscheiben hat er nichts erwähnt.


Bei RDrag Rollen sind i.d.R. keine dabei, technisch mit dem Shim. Standardmechanismus Druckknopfspule nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Angebotspreise genutzt[emoji6] 

Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 500 mit 
8lb Sunline Super PE.


----------



## Kaka (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, endlich mal wieder was nettes Neues. Kommt zum Einsatz zwischen meiner Molla (-10 g) und meiner Greys Prowla II (-50g).
*
Fox Rage - Terminator Shad Jigger Sensitive 240cm WG 7-24g*

Macht einen super Eindruck. Sensible Spitze, leicht, perfekt ausbalanciert, 1A verarbeitet. Freu mich jetzt schon aufs leichte Zanderfischen und Barschangeln #6


----------



## Promachos (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Kaka!

Sieht gut aus und hat einen super Ruf. Viel Freude damit#6.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## geomujo (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, das ging ja schnell. Gestern bestellt heute schon da:
Suxxes K7 Leichtsgewichts-Klappkescher 2,40m 60x60

Genau das was ich gesucht habe der Kescher ist wirklich wahnsinnig leicht. Ich kann ihn voll ausgefahren mit einer Hand am Ende anfassen und heben. Wahnsinn! Richtig geiles Teil.

Entgegen der Beschreibung verfügt dieser Kescher nicht nur über einen Kohlefaserstab sondern auch die Federarme sind aus Kohlenstoff. Auch das Gelenkstück ist nicht aus Metall sondern aus Kohlefaserverbundwerkstoff. Mir will nicht in den Sinn warum ich bei Balzer DAM und co. keine leichtgewichtigen Kohlefaser-Spinnkescher bekomme. Bei Sportex gibt es Kohlefaser zu Schweinepreisen und nur mit nicht faltbaren Karpfenkescherkopf. Naja Deutsche halt - überall mit Auto hin ...

Der gesamte Kescher wiegt nachgewogen nur 500 gramm! Der von der Bauart und Kopfdesign gleiche DAM Ultra Strong wiegt gefühlt mindestens 3 mal so viel. Natürlich wird er nicht so robust und langliebig sein wie der DAM aber darauf kommt es hier auch nicht an. Auch bei der Stabilität gibt es einige Abstriche.

Hier die Pics


----------



## warenandi (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Irgendwas muss doch dabei sein womit ich endlich meinen ersten Zander bekomme... 
Sind genau 58 Gummis die heute mit der Post gekommen sind.


----------



## geomujo (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meinen einzigen Zander bisher hatte ich am Ufer mit einem Wobbler gefangen.


----------



## zanderzone (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



warenandi schrieb:


> Irgendwas muss doch dabei sein womit ich endlich meinen ersten Zander bekomme...
> Sind genau 58 Gummis die heute mit der Post gekommen sind.




Das wird nicht so einfach mit den Gummis!:q:q


----------



## Andal (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

57 Gummis... da klaut dir grad eine kleine Hand eine Sandra!


----------



## warenandi (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht das dass nicht einfach wird. Aber, ich habe ja noch andere in meiner Box die irgendwie noch nie Wasser gesehen haben. #d


----------



## warenandi (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Andal schrieb:


> 57 Gummis... da klaut dir grad eine kleine Hand eine Sandra!



Das ist der Angler der Zukunft... Aber, mit noch nicht mal 2 Jahren muss er dann doch noch warten. Die Gummis gefallen ihn aber doch schon mal ganz gut. Kann also nur besser werden. :vik:


----------



## slowhand (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@geomujo:

Ist das Netz gummiert? Sieht irgendwie nicht so aus...


----------



## geomujo (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

"Das Keschernetz ist geruchsneutral und  verhindert das Verhaken von Angelködern" heißt es in der Beschreibung. Gummiert sieht es nicht aus. Ich hatte eh vor das Netz auf mittelfristige Sicht gegen ein monofiles grobmaschiges zu tauschen.

Kleiner Wehrmutstropfen: Es ist nicht wirklich einhändig bedienbar. Die Kescherarme sind zu leicht dass sie sich selbst einrasten, ich werde auch den Kopf auch mal nachfetten. Dafür würde sich der Cormoran 6226 wohl am besten machen. Wichtig ist erstmal, dass er schön leicht und lang ist.


----------



## randio (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



warenandi schrieb:


> Irgendwas muss doch dabei sein womit ich endlich meinen ersten Zander bekomme...
> Sind genau 58 Gummis die heute mit der Post gekommen sind.


 
Hätteste mal lieber nur 5 vernünftige genommen...


----------



## siloaffe (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



randio schrieb:


> Hätteste mal lieber nur 5 vernünftige genommen...



Die k-Don s9 sind top! 
Die laufen sehrgut und fangen. 
Allerdings max 2 gute Zander und der Gummi ist hin.....


----------



## randio (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Die k-Don s9 sind top!


 
Findeste? Die großen Latschen hatte ich aufm Sund mit und die liefen einfach nur unterirdisch. Ich meine aber die 8cm Variante lief ganz gut auf Barsch und die ganz kleinen (5cm?) auf Barbe.


----------



## siloaffe (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich Fische die 13er&16er am Rhein und fange damit genau so gut wie die Kumpels mit keitech etc


----------



## randio (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gut, dass ich den Lauf unterirdisch finde, muss ja nicht heißen, dass die Zander und Hechte meiner Meinung sind.


----------



## RayZero (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habs jetzt gewagt ... |bigeyes 

Das Kapitel "Baitcaster" ... und natürlich gleich ne ML :q

Werde fleissig in meinem Blog darüber berichtet und den ein oder anderen Artikel natürlich parallel im AB #h ... aber jetzt erstmal zur Rute:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Also zur Baitcasterei kann ich natürlich noch nichts sagen, aber die Rute sieht sehr schick aus und ist sehr gut verarbeitet #6 ... Ziemlich straff für eine ausgewiesene Hardbait-Rod - aber vom Taper eigentlich passend. Schauen wir mal :vik:


----------



## geomujo (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die BC-Fraktion hatt es ja gerne etwas härter.

6'3" wäre garnicht meine Länge. Wat kost der Spass?


----------



## angler1996 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



geomujo schrieb:


> "Das Keschernetz ist geruchsneutral und verhindert das Verhaken von Angelködern" heißt es in der Beschreibung. Gummiert sieht es nicht aus. Ich hatte eh vor das Netz auf mittelfristige Sicht gegen ein monofiles grobmaschiges zu tauschen.
> 
> Kleiner Wehrmutstropfen: Es ist nicht wirklich einhändig bedienbar. Die Kescherarme sind zu leicht dass sie sich selbst einrasten, ich werde auch den Kopf auch mal nachfetten. Dafür würde sich der Cormoran 6226 wohl am besten machen. Wichtig ist erstmal, dass er schön leicht und lang ist.



 Versuch mal etwas Bleidraht zwischen die Maschen zu wickeln


----------



## RayZero (5. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



geomujo schrieb:


> Die BC-Fraktion hatt es ja gerne etwas härter.
> 
> 6'3" wäre garnicht meine Länge. Wat kost der Spass?




Die Rute kostet 149€ - fairer Kurs für die Ausstattung. Hab jetzt nur den Dollar Preis von 195 gefunden - der chinesische Marktpreis wird mir irgendwie nicht angezeigt [emoji58]


----------



## Trollwut (7. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Spro Hypalite 1110
Cormoran TX4 Struuga in 195.
Beides ziemlich reduziertm, deswegen zugeschlagen. Die Rute hat nicht ganz die Ajtion, die ich dachte, aber sollte passen


----------



## geomujo (7. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sieht richtig schick aus. Besonders der Griff gefällt mir.
Wurfgewicht und Gesamtgewicht der Rute?


----------



## Kaka (7. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



geomujo schrieb:


> Sieht richtig schick aus. Besonders der Griff gefällt mir.
> Wurfgewicht und Gesamtgewicht der Rute?



http://www.kl-angelsport.de/cormoran-tx4-struuga-195.html


----------



## Patrick086 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo

Nachdem mir die Sportex Absolut nicht zugesagt hat und Fox Rage Shad Jigger Rapid Qualitätsmaßig ein reinfall war (Montagsmodell :1x Spitze schief, 1x Ringe schief ), habe ich nun den Rat aus'm Forum beherzigt und bin zum Fachhändler gefahren . Eine bekannte Veranstalltung dieses WE in Magdeburg kam mir da sehr entgegen , so dass ich beim Stand von Premiumtackle fündig wurde :vik:.













|jump:


----------



## Trollwut (7. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



geomujo schrieb:


> Sieht richtig schick aus. Besonders der Griff gefällt mir.
> Wurfgewicht und Gesamtgewicht der Rute?



Wurfgewicht 4-18g.
Hab jetzt mal für morgen n 12g Kopf und nen schlanken 10cm Gufi rangebastelt, fühlt sich sehr gut an, dürfte auch das Optimalwurfgewicht sein.
geh also davon aus, dass das eine der wenigen Ruten mit richtig ausgezeichnetem WG is.
Gesamtgewicht der Rute: KA.
Aber wegen der fast ein wenig überdimensionierten Hypalite liegt der Schwerpunkt der Kombo ziemlich direkt an der Rolle. Is zwar wahrscheinlich 3x so schwer wie ne normale Barschkombo, stört mich aber nicht.
Bin gespannt wie sich das ding am Wasser schlägt!


----------



## Mefomaik (16. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab Sie bekommen ,die neue für Barsch & Zander

Terminator Shad Jigger sensetiv in 2,40!





Mal gucken wie Sie sich am Wasser schlägt,die Rolle passt schonmal gut!


----------



## RayZero (20. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano Brenious - fresh out of Japan #h































http://imgur.com/a/N8RSU

(sieht man die Bilder? Sehe nur kleine Icons |bigeyes)


----------



## Andal (20. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Keine Bilder


----------



## Stulle (20. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir auch keine


----------



## Stulle (20. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nur mal kurz bei moritz anhalten [emoji28] [emoji387]


----------



## Andal (20. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schon wieder so ein Gummifetischist. #6


----------



## Stulle (20. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Andal schrieb:


> Schon wieder so ein Gummifetischist. #6


Die hartköder boxen sind voll[emoji1]


----------



## Angler9999 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bassline,  Bobbie Knotter


----------



## Stulle (24. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Bassline,  Bobbie Knotter


Ähm was ist das[emoji15] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ähm was ist das[emoji15]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk




Goggle 


http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwiq-crio6nJAhXKFCwKHQVUCiwQ9QEIJTAA


----------



## grazy04 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

kurz gesagt ein Kontenbinde-Tool, Rest erklärt YT und google


----------



## Andal (24. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein sehr praktisches Hilfsmittel, wenn du geflochtene Hauptschnüre mit Shockleadern so verbinden willst, dass es schlanker Knoten entsteht, der ohne viel Rupfen durch die Ringe geht. Fürs warme Salzwasserfischen ein echtes Muss und für alle anderen Anwendungen ungemein nützlich. Nicht ganz billig, aber gut. Für feine Anwendungen kann man aber auch gut eine hechelklemme aus dem Fliegenbinderbereich mißbrauchen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u99KSrXdpu4


----------



## RayZero (24. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Man bekommt mit diesem Tool also einen sehr flachen Knoten hin, wenn es darum geht PE mit Mono zu verbinden? Klappt das auch bei dünnen PE Schnüren? also z.B. von 0,06 bis 0,10 ???


----------



## spike999 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab mir auch was neues gegönnt...
Gamakatsu Akilas 80XXH


----------



## Stulle (24. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fürs Hechtangeln ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (24. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Man bekommt mit diesem Tool also einen sehr flachen Knoten hin, wenn es darum geht PE mit Mono zu verbinden? Klappt das auch bei dünnen PE Schnüren? also z.B. von 0,06 bis 0,10 ???



Das geht. dafür nimmt man dann aber besser eine Hechelklemme. Allerdings ist das mit feinen Schnüren eine echte "Uhrmacherarbeit". Da gibts Knoten, die sich am Wasser viel leichter binden lassen und auch nicht sonderlich auftragen.


----------



## Angler9999 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spike999 schrieb:


> hab mir auch was neues gegönnt...
> Gamakatsu Akilas 80XXH



Viel Erfolg mit der Akilas.
Pass auf die Spitze auf, die ist empfindlich.

Basszone Bobbin knotter Laut Beschreibung bis 0,6mm Schnur möglich.

Ich habe mir die Bedienuingsanleitung durchgelesen. 16 Bilder... nix aber gar nix kapiert. Es hilft nur YT. 
Es sollen damit die besten Knoten, bis an 100 % "Reis"festigkeit machbar sein.

Morgen wird geübt.... nach den Kopfschmerzen...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CADDluuYqU


----------



## Angler9999 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CADDluuYqU




*Veröffentlicht am 13.03.2013*
Heres a simple video on how to use the bobbin knotter.

 hmmmmm ich mach doch lieber mein Abitur nach... :q


----------



## spike999 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Stulle schrieb:


> Fürs Hechtangeln ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk




ja fürs hechtangeln mit gummi vom boot

@Angler9999
danke für die info


----------



## Promachos (25. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo!

Heute ist neues Barschfutter angekommen|supergri.


Gruß Promachos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schau an,endlich lieferbar[emoji6]


----------



## RayZero (26. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Heute ist neues Barschfutter angekommen|supergri.
> 
> ...




Den hatte ich gestern auch am Texas Rig [emoji6][emoji106] .... Läuft super!


----------



## Michael_05er (29. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine Beute von der Cat&Carp Expo.


----------



## Alex.k (29. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Einkäufe. Bei Illex bleibe ich auch immer stehen.


----------



## Michael_05er (29. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vor allem bei 50% Rabatt...


----------



## geomujo (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute angekommen: Berkley Landing Net
"Catch & Release Net Telescopic" - 1283008










Der Kescher an sich ist sehr leicht. Das Netzt wiegt aber ganz schön und zieht etwas runter. Es ist dazu sehr sehr weich.  Das Netz soll für meinen Kohlefaserklappkescher zweckentfremdet werden. 

In Kürze kommt dann noch der faltbare 1316612 eine Nummer kleiner und etwas kürzer.


----------



## Stulle (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist das Netz gummirt?


----------



## murph (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ist das Netz gummirt?



Ja, ist es.


----------



## geomujo (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Es ist nicht gummiert - es ist zu 100% aus Silikon!


----------



## Stulle (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gut den merk ich mir


----------



## felixR (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



geomujo schrieb:


> Heute angekommen: Berkley Landing Net
> "Catch & Release Net Telescopic" - 1238008
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst du mir sagen wie schwer er insgesamt ist und er kostet? Der gefällt mit nämlich

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI SCL-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab ihn noch nicht nachgewogen aber so um die 700-800g dürfte er haben. Kosten tut er knappe 50€. Der Rahmen ist aus Alu und sehr leicht. Die Rahmendicke ist ca. 1mm. Der Stab ist ebenfalls sehr leicht und vielleicht 1,5mm stark. Hab mich jetzt doch dazu entschlossen das Netz so zu lassen.  Mit dem Daiwa Semi Hard-Case Futteral kann ich ihn auch ungefaltet mit dem Bike transportieren. Ist zwar nicht die windschnittigste Variante, aber es geht ohne größere Probleme und Verrenkungen.
Meine Idee ihn zum Klappkescher umzubauen geht leider nicht. Das Gelenk ist entgegen des Produktbildes nicht aus Alu sondern aus Plastik und hat andere Winkel. Aber es geht ja wie gesagt auch ohne.

Solls dann wirklich mal smarter gehen, kommt eben der etwas kleinere faltbare zum Einsatz. Für die dicken Hechte ist aber dieses Teil genau richtig. Hauptkaufgrund war das Netz weil sich da kein Drilling drin verhaken kann. Die Kescherform ist für Raubfische nahezu ideal. Man muss aber schon mit dem Unterarm kontern, sonst ist er zu schwer für mich.

Das Netz passt zwar auf ein 60er Klappkescher, aber der Gewichtsvorteil durch Carbon war durch das Gummi dahin. Somit muss ich entgültig nach einem leichtem gummiertem Nylon-Netz ausschau halten für den Kohlefaserkescher.

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/angel...berkley-retractable-snapper-net-113180cm.html

Bei Berkley gibt es ein riesiges Bezeichnungschaos. auch die Maße sind oft falsch. Die Bilder ebenso. Deshalb gebe ich genau an was auf dem Zettel steht und welche Artikelnummer. Sonst endet das im Chaos.

Hab noch mal ein paar zusätzliche Bilder gemacht um ne Vorstellung zu bekommen wie groß er nun wirklich ist. Die Tastatur ist 47cm lang. Das Netz 33cm tief, geht bis 45cm runter wenn mittig belastet.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mit dem Schmetterlingsnetz willst du dicke Hechte Keschern?? #c


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Den Gedanken hatte ich auch grade. Meiner ist zwar nicht viel größer, aber deutlich tiefer. Aus den flachen Netzen sind uns schon Esoxe und Zander im Sprung entkommen. Durchmesser ist das eine...aber wenn er nicht tief genug ist, ist das noch blöder. In den flachen Netzen können sich die Viecher abstützen und raus hüpfen...

Aber wenn man eh alles releast, ist das wahrscheinlich ziemlich egal...ich entscheide das aber gern selber  .


----------



## Alex.k (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Kescher sieht wirklich gut aus. Scheint mir aber auch nicht tief genug zu sein. Vor allem bei Silikon können sie gut schwingen. Unter 60cm würde ich nicht runtergehen. Hatte auch einen ähnlichen gekauft und diesen später verkauft. 

Da schaut doch schon ein 70er Hecht mit der Schnauze raus. Du musst den Kescher immer gerade halten, damit der Fisch nicht rausrutscht oder in der Bewegung flieht.

Vielleicht liege ich auch falsch. Ich habe schon die Erfahrung mit einem ähnlichen (45cm) gemacht.

Dennoch, viel Erfolg sehr viele große Fische.

Grüße.


----------



## geomujo (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Er ist auch nur für Uferangelei gedacht. Für Spuntwände und Hafenmauern habe ich den langen Kohlefaserkescher.

Von daher ist die Tiefe völlig ausreichend. Da schwingt nichts. Im Gegenteil. Das Material wirkt stark dämpfend. Ferner ist das auch mit entsprechendem Mehrgewicht behaftet, das bei dem Netz nicht zu unterschätzen ist.

Hier gibt es ein Video in dem die etwas kleinere Version Live zu beobachten ist:
http://www.eu.purefishing.com/blogs/de/steve-reuther/2014/01/13/large-snapper-net-von-berkley/
http://crazyfishing.de/schonend-landen-keschern-mit-gummi/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FDiasHiVTs


----------



## Lennart83 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich nutze den Kescher ebenfalls beim mobilen Spinnfischen, mit Karabiner am Gürtel hinter dem Rücken befestigt. Dient ja nur zur schnellen schonenden Landung, da reichte mir die Tiefe bisher immer aus. Anbei ein Ü90cm Hecht, hat sich schön eingerollt und war kein Problem...


----------



## Stulle (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wenn die gut ausgedrillt sind springen die auch nicht mehr #6


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Berkley-Typ hat in dem Video ja schon Probleme nen 60er Zander reinzubekommen...
 Ich will nicht wissen was bei nem knapp gehakten oder gar einen von außen gehakten 80er passiert...
 Auf das Zusammenfalten kann man sich auch nicht immer verlassen...
 Außerdem hätte man sich bei dem Keschergewicht auch gleich nen NeverHook NeverSmell oder das große DAM-Ding holen können...
 Aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen...
 Aber bedenke, dass die meisten großen Hechte beim Keschern verloren gehen |rolleyes


----------



## Spiker86 (30. November 2015)

Lennart83 schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Kescher ebenfalls beim mobilen Spinnfischen, mit Karabiner am Gürtel hinter dem Rücken befestigt. Dient ja nur zur schnellen schonenden Landung, da reichte mir die Tiefe bisher immer aus. Anbei ein Ü90cm Hecht, hat sich schön eingerollt und war kein Problem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach ich genauso..
Funktioniert hervorragend..
Ü90 könnten auch schon sicher gelandet werden!!
Obwohl es manchmal nicht ganz einfach ist muss ich gestehen!


----------



## geomujo (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lennart83 schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Kescher ebenfalls beim mobilen Spinnfischen, mit Karabiner am Gürtel hinter dem Rücken befestigt. Dient ja nur zur schnellen schonenden Landung, da reichte mir die Tiefe bisher immer aus. Anbei ein Ü90cm Hecht, hat sich schön eingerollt und war kein Problem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und das ist nur die mittlere Größe nicht das ganz große Netz.
Das sollte auf jeden Fall reichen. Meterhechte fang ich eh keine.

Richtig geil ist auch der klappbare Kayak-Kescher für den Hosenbund mit gleichartigem Netz.


----------



## OSSSSE (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

Zum Blechfischen auf Hecht



Am Wochenende wird sie eingeweiht


----------



## Stumbe (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meiner Meinung nach vom Design eine bildhübsche Rute


----------



## geomujo (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Schade dass die Vendetta nur als Low-Budget Rute daherkommt.


----------



## Trollwut (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



geomujo schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Schade dass die Vendetta nur als Low-Budget Rute daherkommt.



Aber optimal als Allroundrute.
Wenn ich an einem Gewässer icht weiß, was mich erwartet, nehm ich immer meine Vendetta stationär. guter Kompromiss zwischen verschiedensten Kukös. #h


----------



## OSSSSE (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schön das euch meine Kombo gefällt. Hatte früher mal eine Vendetta für die Statio in 3m und ich fand sie super für den Preis. Mal gucken wie sich die Cast-Variante macht


----------



## OSSSSE (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Noch eine neue Errungenschaft. Läuft zur Zeit...

Abu Garcia FANTASISTA SHIRO NANO 702MH 15/40 SPIN
Shimano Aernos 2500FA
Stroft GTP R3


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir Wobbler für den Bach geholt...muss nur noch versuchen Einzelhaken dran zu bekomme....was für ne Fummelei.


----------



## dendrobaten2000 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

die passende zange,bewirkt wunder...


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



D1985 schrieb:


> Habe mir Wobbler für den Bach geholt...muss nur noch versuchen Einzelhaken dran zu bekomme....was für ne Fummelei.





dendrobaten2000 schrieb:


> die passende zange,bewirkt wunder...



Die Micro Sprengringzange von Spro. Sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Werde ich mir mal ansehen #6 Habs so nicht hinbekommen...


----------



## thomas1602 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich hoffe mal das das mein letzter Vorfach dispenser, meine 2 bisherigen haben auf dauer Macken gehabt, die nicht wirklich zu akzeptieren sind.


----------



## Mr.McSchuh (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Leute

 bestimmt bin ich mit meinem Anliegen hier falsch aber ich weiß jetzt nicht wo ich das reinschreiben soll.Ich bin sehr verzweifelt...


*Ich hab nen riesen Problem mit meiner neuen*
*Magna Feeder Ace IM 8 Light Feeder.* 

 Die Steckverbindungen passen nicht richtig zusammen. Es bleibt immer ein Abstand von ca. 2cm offen. Ich hab mich so auf mein Weihnachtsgeschenk gefreut und jetzt sowas.

 Das ist doch nicht normal bei der Rute das die Teile nicht richtig zusammen gesteckt werden können, oder?
 Das kann nicht normal sein, denn das sieht komisch aus!

 Was mach ich denn jetzt? Reklamieren? 

 Bitte antwortet mir denn ich bin sehr traurig deswegen.

 vielen dank sportfreunde


----------



## Stulle (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal das das mein letzter Vorfach dispenser, meine 2 bisherigen haben auf dauer Macken gehabt, die nicht wirklich zu akzeptieren sind.


Sieht interessant aus [emoji51]


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Abstand muss so. Mit der Zeit weiten sich die Teile auf und können weiter zusammengeschoben werden. 
Freue dich über die 2 cm, wenn der Abstand nicht da wäre, würde die Steckverbindung nach einigen Benutzungen nicht mehr halten.

MfG Laichzeit


----------



## Mr.McSchuh (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Diese Antworten auf mein Problem habe ich gerade im Netz gefunden: 

*Die Steckverbindung der Rute schließt nicht bündig, es sind noch ca. 1,5-2 cm von dem Steckzapfen zu sehen. Aber weiter will das Ding nicht rein... Ist das so OK? *

 Stimmt das so?:

*"die Steckverbindung wird sich im Laufe der Zeit immer weiter zusammenschieben lassen. Um den feinen Abrieb beim Aufstecken und Abziehen auszugleichen, ist deshalb der Zapfen mit etwas Übermaß gefertigt."*


----------



## Stulle (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mr.McSchuh schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> bestimmt bin ich mit meinem Anliegen hier falsch aber ich weiß jetzt nicht wo ich das reinschreiben soll.Ich bin sehr verzweifelt...
> 
> ...



Hört sich auch nach nem schönen weihnachtsgeschenk an. |wavey:
was genau meinst du mit kann nicht normal zusammen gesteckt werden ??? hast du bilder ??

Zur beruhigung kann ich dir schon mal erzählen das viele ruten an der verbindung etwas "platz" haben um auch noch nach Jahren fest zusammen zu stecken. Diese stiftverbindung ist evtl was du meinst


----------



## Mr.McSchuh (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:vik:

 Na Gott sei Dank. 

 Ich finde es sehr gut das man soweit mitgedacht hat.
 Da finde ich meine neue Rute gleich noch viel besser|stolz:

 danke für die schnelle Antwort #6


----------



## Stulle (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

viel spaß damit


----------



## Ruti Island (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



















Im Warenkorb sah das gar nicht so viel aus [emoji28]


----------



## Michael_05er (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das Projekt "Nacht-Wobbel-Box" nimmt Gestalt an. Ich mag es, fertig vorbereitete boxen für bestimmte Situationen zu haben... Außerdem waren die Wobbler im Angebot [emoji5]


----------



## RayZero (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sieht eher aus wie die Pussy-Box 3.0 :q

Nein, Spaß beseite - macht sicherlich Sinn sich ne UV-Box einzurichten. Wünsche viele Fänge #h


----------



## Michael_05er (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass ich mal in pink aufrüste [emoji4] Meine letzten drei Fische kamen auf pink-gelbes Gummi bzw. einen uv-aktiven Rapala. Deswegen muss uv-aktives pink einfach gut gehen!


----------



## Alex.k (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Ruti Island
Schöne Einkäufe. Was sind das für Gufis rechts unten (drittes Bild von oben)? Meine Lieblingsfarben.


----------



## Ruti Island (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Alex.k schrieb:


> @Ruti Island
> Schöne Einkäufe. Was sind das für Gufis rechts unten (drittes Bild von oben)? Meine Lieblingsfarben.




Keitech Easy Shiner Electric Shad 5"


----------



## geomujo (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So der zweite Berkley Kescher kam heute an:

Art-Nr 1316612

Länge: 57cm
Breite: 44cm
Tiefe: 25cm/33cm
Gesamtlänge: 140cm
Gewicht: 770g

Er liegt deutlich angeneher in der Hand als der große. Für mich ohne Probleme mit einer Hand aus dem handgelenk handlebar. Der große muss gestützt werden.

Das Netz ist etwas dünner und engmaschiger und damit auch leichter. Der Faltmechanismus ist gut, die Stange kann sich nicht verdrehen. Durch Modifikation der Hülle kann nun auf beiden Seiten arritiert werden.


----------



## Ruti Island (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*









Passt ganz gut zusammen [emoji5]


----------



## Stulle (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*





Ist noch jemand bei Moritz heute?


----------



## Mr.McSchuh (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Sportfreunde #h

 Ich bekomme von meiner Weihnachtsfrau...:vik:

*Rute:* Balzer Magna Feeder Ace IM-8 Light Feeder 

*Rolle: *Balzer Syndicate Light Feeder 7400 BR 

*Schnur: *Berkley Nanofil Uni-Filament Fishing Line in Lo-Vis Grün.

 Die Schnur ohne Dehnung ist 0,11 mm stark und hat dabei ne Tragkraft von 5,7 Kg.|muahah:

 Ich finde das ist eine hammergeile Kombination zum feedern auf Schleie.

 Ich muss mir nur noch überlegen welche Montagen ich binden werde.|kopfkrat

 Das Sperm Amino Bait Powder in Wurm und Made von Top Secret werde ich zum Spass mal ausprobieren.


 Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr was zu meinen Rute,Rolle,Schnur und Köderpimpüberlegungen was schreiben würdet.

 Einen schönen Nikoklaus|wavey:


----------



## warenandi (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano "Exage" 4000FD
Die muss doch Zander bringen!.....


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ohhhh Sandra....











#6


----------



## zanderzone (11. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt tatsächlich noch welche, die Sandras fischen??


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

(Antizyklisch fischen :q aber pstttttt.#6)


----------



## RayZero (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Savage Gear Parabellum CC - 7,1" (2,15m), 0-7g WG, 105g leicht. Den Designpreis gewinnt diese schlichte Rute wahrscheinlich nicht aber die Aktion ist wunderbar "schwabbelig" und Slow = parabolische Biegekurve unter Last - perfekt für Forellen. Der Blank ist komplett Matt bis auf eine kleine Glanzlackfläche über dem Backbone, wo auch die Beschriftung zu finden ist. Die Ringe verfügen ebenfalls über keinerlei Ziernähte. Es handelt dich dabei um die Savage Gear eigenen Coil Control Guides, welche einen recht soliden Eindruck machen. 


































https://vimeo.com/149405114


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



warenandi schrieb:


> Shimano "Exage" 4000FD
> Die muss doch Zander bringen!.....



Wenn noch Schnur raufkommt dann ganz bestimmt.>)
Drück dir den Daumen. Eigentlich sollte es möglich sein bei dir nen Zetti zu bekommen....

@Marc Sehr schöne Rute

Sandra habe ich auch in gelb und weiß in meiner Kiste


----------



## Topic (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

meine Weihnachtsgeschenke an mich 
dazu gab es noch ne Guidline Laxa Wathose 








von der Rute bin ich noch nicht so ganz überzeugt...hab überall gelesen das die aktion fast is...also meine cts est is schneller aber das muss nicht unbedingt schlimm sein..soll fürs mefo angeln mit gewichten von etwa 15 gramm her halten...vielleicht auch mal 20...aber eher leichter für alles andere hab ich noch ne "richtige" Meforute


----------



## zandertex (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

in der bucht für 35 euro geschossen:daiwa lexa 4000 sh.zahnräder schnarren.....macht starke laufgeräsche,stand in der beschreibung.

war nur die schraube locker die das kugellager gegen gegen das hauptgetrieberad drückt.sonst ist das teil wie neu.glück gehabt.


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie jedes Jahr zu Weihnachten habe ich mir auch dieses Jahr was gegönnt. Bei uns beschenkt sich praktisch jeder selbst.
 Weil ich im kommenden Jahr es nochmal mit der Jerkerei versuchen will Und eine andere Rolle auch langsam den Geist aufgibt, habe ich mir eine Ryobi Slam 4000  geholt, dann noch eine Shimano Cardiff 201 und die dazu passende Rute , eine Quantum Jerke.


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gerade ausgepackt....freu....

http://up.picr.de/24035988lt.png


 A-Tec Crazee 4-30gr WG, 112gr schwer


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, sieht gut aus, wie lang ist das Ding, Bzw. hast Du nen Link oder gibt´s die nur ausländisch? Erster Ring auf dem Spitzenteil ist allerdings wohl etwas verbogen.
Viel Spaß mit dem Ding,

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da ga es ein ausführlichen Test von Prof Tinca äää Terence Drill... und da ich die Rute probeweise zwei mal testen konnte war es ein muss.

http://www.nippon-tackle.com/A-TEC-Crazee-Eging-S822M

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/september-2015/testbericht-a-tec-crazee!-eging-s822m.html


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ah, danke, danke! Klasse Bericht vom Professor.
Den Fotos der Biegekurve (und dem fischbaren Bereich) nach bin ich aber mit der 35er Smoke doch besser (für mich) aufgestellt. 
Hat mal jemand den Stock nachgewogen, die Smoke wiegt dann ja gut die Hälfte mehr, wenn´s Gewicht mit 112g stimmt.

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Smoke ist deutlich mehr belastbar. Die 112 stimmen. Mein Mikadostäbchen ist für little Zettis sowohl für Barsch gedacht, im stillstehenden Gewässer.


----------



## west1 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir kamen heute ein paar Zutaten an.


----------



## geomujo (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gummizeugs:


----------



## buddah (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, sieht gut aus, wie lang ist das Ding, Bzw. hast Du nen Link oder gibt´s die nur ausländisch? Erster Ring auf dem Spitzenteil ist allerdings wohl etwas verbogen.
> Viel Spaß mit dem Ding,
> 
> Grüße JK




Ne nö das gehört schon so


----------



## retaks (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eine schöne Rute ist soeben angekommen #6
Rolle ist noch unterwegs und wird nach dem WE ankommen, aber die Rute kann ich morgen früh am Fluss ausprobieren |supergri
Bin gespannt wie sich die _Savage Gear - Parabellum CC 7'1" 215cm 0-7g - 2sec_ so macht!


----------



## Topic (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

kurz zu atec rute...ich hatte sie ebenfalls und war mit ihr absolut nicht zufrieden..wollte sie auch zum leichten zander angeln und barscheln haben aber. der blank hat zu wenig dampf meiner meinung nach..aber damit hätte sich die rute in anderen bereichen gut gemacht...nur was mich am meisten gestört hat ist der kleine startring wodurch sich die wurfweiten stark verringern.... hatte die rute mit ner 4000 shimano gefischt..wenn man evtl ne kleinere rolle nimmt könnte es besser sein..aber da es zu viele punkte waren die mich gestört haben ging sie wieder weg....würde mich über andere meinungen freuen ^^


----------



## RayZero (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Topic schrieb:


> kurz zu atec rute...ich hatte sie ebenfalls und war mit ihr absolut nicht zufrieden..wollte sie auch zum leichten zander angeln und barscheln haben aber. der blank hat zu wenig dampf meiner meinung nach..aber damit hätte sich die rute in anderen bereichen gut gemacht...nur was mich am meisten gestört hat ist der kleine startring wodurch sich die wurfweiten stark verringern.... hatte die rute mit ner 4000 shimano gefischt..wenn man evtl ne kleinere rolle nimmt könnte es besser sein..aber da es zu viele punkte waren die mich gestört haben ging sie wieder weg....würde mich über andere meinungen freuen ^^




Kleinere Ringe sind absolut förderlich was Lastverteilung und Wurfweite angeht. Meine Palms Shoregun ist auch eine Egi-Rute und hat so kleine Ringe - wirft aber weiter als jede andere 2,70 Rute die ich bis jetzt gefischt habe (Yasei Aspius, Rocksweeper, usw...).

Hab heute meinen neuen Kescher unter dem
Baum gefunden [emoji2]


----------



## angler1996 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

wie tief ist das Netz?


----------



## Kaka (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wo kommt der Kescher denn her? ;-) 

Projekt Barschangeln kann starten.


----------



## buddah (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kaka schrieb:


> Wo kommt der Kescher denn her? ;-) [/IMG]



Vom Weihnachtsmann!!


Oder evtl. dich von Grey s .....?
Ist aber nur so ne wage Vermutung


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das würde eher in einen Schaut mal, was ich geschenkt bekommen habe Trööt.
















 Nun kann die neue Hechtsaison kommen. Möge sie besser werden als die letzte.


----------



## warenandi (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Das würde eher in einen Schaut mal, was ich geschenkt bekommen habe Trööt.


Wäre doch auch mal ne Idee....
Wann geschenkt bekommen und von wem?.....
Dann kann man mal sehen wieviel man von seinem Zeugs sich selber zugelegt hat...:q


----------



## Goldrush (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neuer Kescher[FONT=&quot] JRC Specialist Plus in 42" [FONT=&quot]Wurde mal zeit für was neues [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Goldrush (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir im Oktober für die Wintertage eine BC geholt und zwar die Palms  Molla Lurk Shooter in 220cm von 14-42g. Zusammen mit einer Daiwa Tatula  Type R.


----------



## Goldrush (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Leider kommt es immer anders als man denkt und aufgrund der warmen  Temperaturen hab ich mein 2k16 Carp Tackle schon vorgezogen gekauft. 

Geworden sind es 2x Free Spirit CTX in 12ft und 2,75lbs sowie dazu 2x  Shimano Medium Baitrunner inkl. 4 Ersatzspulen auf welchen ich folgende  mono Schnüre testen möchte. Shimano Technium, Quantum Salsa und Stroft  GTM. 

Gruß Andi


----------



## geomujo (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Berkley Power bait SW Bubble Creature 3,8Inch (JDM) - Lieferumfang zur neuen Rocksweeper
Keitech Swing Impact Fat 5.8Inch
Bass Assassin Die Dapper 5Inch


----------



## felixR (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kamen nen paar Teile für meine Brenious


----------



## AFE (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wo kann man das bestellen Felix? Würde meine brenious auch gerne pimpen


----------



## felixR (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Guck mal hier. 
http://www.hedgehog-studio.co.jp/phone/


----------



## ulfisch (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



felixR schrieb:


> Heute kamen nen paar Teile für meine Brenious



Geil#6


----------



## felixR (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*





So sieht sie jetzt aus. Mal gucken ob sie sich besser geht im unteren Bereich.


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



felixR schrieb:


> Heute kamen nen paar Teile für meine Brenious




Die Farbe angelt schließlich mit|bigeyes


----------



## Michael_05er (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Rhein nimmt, der Rhein gibt... Ein kleiner Nachschub für die Nacht-Wobbel-Box


----------



## geomujo (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Clackin Minnow ist sehr gut 

Offsethaken der Marke SOHUMI (eBay)
soweit ganz ordentliche Qualität


----------



## felixR (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



geomujo schrieb:


> Clackin Minnow ist sehr gut
> 
> Offsethaken der Marke SOHUMI (eBay)
> soweit ganz ordentliche Qualität


Berichte mal wie sich die Haken nach nen bisschen fischen so machen. Ob sie schnell rosten wenn du gesalzene Köder verwendest und so weiter.


----------



## Trollwut (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nicht direkt gekauft, sondern gegossen. Zu Zweit, rund 3 Stunden.
Sollte die nächste Zeit reichen


----------



## bombe20 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

darf ich fragen was das ist, trollwut?


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Drop Shot Stabbleie.


----------



## murph (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bombe20 schrieb:


> darf ich fragen was das ist, trollwut?



Dropshot-Stäbchenbleie.


----------



## bombe20 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jetzt wird es peinlich:
ich las "geschossen". dachte naja, ebay eben.
dann "in drei stunden". hä? runtergescollt... sollen das magazine sein?
ich war mir am ende echt nicht sicher, ob das bleie oder hülsen sind.
dabei bin ich noch beim ersten bier und mit dem beschäftige ich mich seit 18 uhr.
 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## boot (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bombe20 schrieb:


> jetzt wird es peinlich:
> ich las "geschossen". dachte naja, ebay eben.
> dann "in drei stunden". hä? runtergescollt... sollen das magazine sein?
> ich war mir am ende echt nicht sicher, ob das bleie oder hülsen sind.
> ...



*Alles wird gut#6*


----------



## zokker (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bombe20 schrieb:


> jetzt wird es peinlich:
> ich las "geschossen". dachte naja, ebay eben.
> dann "in drei stunden". hä? runtergescollt... sollen das magazine sein?
> ich war mir am ende echt nicht sicher, ob das bleie oder hülsen sind.
> ...


Und warum fragst du nicht? Ich hätte dir dann noch "Zäpfchen" angeboten.:vik:


----------



## jkc (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, ne kleine Bomberstaffel. Abgesehen vom 3. Drilling einfach geil! Preis-Leistung nur schwer zu schlagen.







Grüße JK


----------



## Michael_05er (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schick! Wo hast du die denn her? Meine Box ist zwar gerade voll, aber das wird Vater Rhein schon wieder ändern. Und der Bomber soll ja auch ganz gut für Zander in der Nacht sein...


----------



## jkc (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, sind vom Ebayhändler morefish_de; günstigstes Angebot was ich gefunden habe.

Grüße JK


----------



## Trollwut (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



bombe20 schrieb:


> jetzt wird es peinlich:
> ich las "geschossen". dachte naja, ebay eben.
> dann "in drei stunden". hä? runtergescollt... sollen das magazine sein?
> ich war mir am ende echt nicht sicher, ob das bleie oder hülsen sind.
> ...



Haha 

Sollte mindestens für das nächste Jahr reichen.
Wen man sich die Preise für die Dinger anguckt hat sich die Form nach dem 2x gießen schon bezahlt gemacht.


----------



## RayZero (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano Zodias Cast 168L-BFS 4-12g WG - 2,03m (6'8") - 105g schwer - einteilig - High Power X über den kompletten Blank (Kreuzwicklung der Carbonmatten) - CI4+ Rollenhalter (einfach nur der Wahnsinn!) - Fuji Alconite Guides + SiC Spitzenring ... Sehr, sehr edler Stock - komm aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus. Es ist definitiv Shimanos JDM Schiene - jeder Aufkleber und jedes Zettelchen dran sind komplett auf japanisch. Hab mit etwas Glück 130€ bezahlt - das ist der Dollarpreis in Euros. Für das Geld ziemlich atemberaubend [emoji15] !


----------



## dendrobaten2000 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

shimano japan...
steht doch drauf....MADE IN CHINA...dann werden das auch chinesiche schriftzeichen sein
gruss


----------



## Michael_05er (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, sind vom Ebayhändler morefish_de; günstigstes Angebot was ich gefunden habe.
> 
> Grüße JK


Danke, den werde ich mir mal merken...


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



dendrobaten2000 schrieb:


> steht doch drauf....MADE IN CHINA...dann werden das auch chinesiche schriftzeichen sein



Nee, wenn da "Made in China" drauf steht bedeutet das noch lange nicht das das alles chinesiche Schriftzeichen sind.

Mein Arbeitgeber ist auch ein japanisches Unternehmen und lässt auch in China produzieren, da kommen die Aufkleber und Schriftzeichen drauf, die vom Auftraggeber definiert werden, japanische ebenso wie chinesiche, oder irgenwelche anderen Schriftzeichen sind da möglich.


----------



## RayZero (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

JDM heißt nicht in Japan produziert, sondern für den japanischen Markt konzipiert. Klar ist sie Made in China - wie 99% aller Ruten. Aber entwickelt von Shimano Japan und vorgesehen für den JDM und UDM ... und seit kurzem auch für uns erhältlich


----------



## RayZero (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Daiwa Alphas SV 105HSL - kommt auf meine Lurefans Assassin Predators und die Shimano Brenious wandert auf die Shimano Zodias


----------



## warenandi (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hast du überhaupt noch Platz in deiner Bude? Bei dir kommt ja eine Rute nach der anderen....:q
Schicke Teile! #6


----------



## geomujo (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das frag ich mich auch langsam.

Ich hab letztes Jahr insgesamt 7 Ruten gekauft und ca. 10 Ruten verkauft. Damit hab ich jetzt 13 Spinnruten vorwiegend im leichten Bereich, wovon 9 im täglichen Betrieb sind jeh nach Jahreszeit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



geomujo schrieb:


> Damit hab ich jetzt 13 Spinnruten vorwiegend im leichten Bereich, wovon 9 im täglichen Betrieb sind jeh nach Jahreszeit.


Da geht doch noch einiges mehr für die anderen Köderbereiche! :m #6


----------



## geomujo (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Natürlich geht mehr, aber ich will hier nicht ersticken im Rutenwald.
10 Spinnruten sind eigentlich schon mehr als genug.
Mit verkaufen bin ich aber jetzt durch. Will ich jetzt was neues kaufen müsste ich wieder was verkaufen. So langsam bleiben nur noch unverkäufliche Ruten übrig. Unverkäuflich weil ich sie niemals mehr hergeben würde wollen 

Also muss erst was kaputt gehen.

Aber im Ernst. Im Bereich bis 32g Wurfgewicht haben sich mittlerweile ganze 9 Ruten angesammelt. Von kurz bis lang, von weich bis hart, von UL bis MH von Solid bis Tubular Tip. Schwere Ruten hab ich jetzt nur noch 2 Stück. Eine kräftige Destrada für Hechte und eine Spro Boots-Meeres-Jig-Rute für die Ostsee. Der Rest sind alles feine Spinnruten.

Was mir aber noch fehlt wäre eine Egi Rute und was langes mit starker Spitzenaktion durch weicher Solid-Tip. Und was ganz kurzes UL-L-mäßiges um die 1,70m wäre auch nicht verkehrt am Bach - hat aber keine Priorität. Also 2-3 Ruten dürftens schon noch sein. Das wäre dann aber die absolute Obergrenze - auch wegen dem Verstauproblem.


----------



## jkc (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, optisch gefällt mir der Blank der Shimano sehr gut, ich stehe auf diese Kreuzwicklungen!

Bei mir gab es heute nochmal Verstärkung der Bomberreihe, sowie je zwei Jointed Cotton Cordell Wally Diver und Deep Husky Jerks. 
Wally Diver fallen sehr klein aus, finde ich. Edit: Zudem ist bei dem silbernen die Schaufel miserabel verklebt.






Zudem habe ich gestern trotz starkem Dollar nochmal zwei Bestellungen (ebenfalls mit Schwerpunkt Bomber) in den USA platziert, wenn die da sind brauche ich nur noch nen Magnum Jointed Long A in der Farbe Rainbow Trout, dann ist die Famile wohl komplett.

Vorerst.

Grüße JK


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam nützliches und sehr wichtiges Zubehör für das kommende Kuköverbot! #6


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir heute die hier geleistet.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War auch schon shoppen...













Auf dem ersten Bild:

35x Keitech + Daiwa Gummies
6x Spro Stinger, Drillinge, 3x Final Keeper, Daiwa Bullets, 3x Stinger Keeper, 2x Paste, 5 MB und 1 Daiwa TN Wobbler und eine Daiwa Box.

Zweites Bild gabs noch einen TN und Lucky Craft dazu (der Flap Slap ist vom ersten Bild ) und nen paar Westin und Quantum Gummies.

Dazu gabs noch 5 Pakete Gamakatsu Drillinge und 5 Mefo Blinker, die es aber nicht aufs Bild geschafft haben #c.

2016 ist das Jahr des Zanders, Rapfen und der Meerforelle. |supergri


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und ich dachte, das ich schon viel für Kukös ausgebe. Obwohl,  heute sind schon wieder 25 Euro für zwei Jerks drauf gegangen.


----------



## west1 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für Kukös aus dem Laden geb ich so gut wie nix aus, für Zutaten für Köder schon eher. 
Hab aber letztens auch was gekauft, die drei hier.






und gefüllt werden die zum Teil von neuen Jahresvorrat der gerade in der Mache ist.
Die sind von gestern.


----------



## Doms (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mit kam gerade DHL und hat mir dieses schöne Stöckchen geliefert. Einsatzgebiet wird die Barschangelei sein. Eine passende Rolle werde ich noch kaufen da meine 4000er Shimano Rolle hierfür wohl ein wenig zu überdimensioniert ist. 
Morgen geht es damit ans Wasser.


----------



## geomujo (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mir gefällt die alte nachwievor besser als die neue. Kork ist und bleibt duch nichts zu ersetzen 
Die MagPros sind aber alles recht straffe Ruten und damit für kleinere Wobbler nicht das richtige. Für Gummi sind sie viel besser geeignet.


----------



## jkc (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@West1:
Die Gummis sehen richtig gut aus! Sind bestimmt sehr leichtgängig und laufen schön bei langsamen Zug? Hast nicht zufällig Lust mir ne Serie in Fluogelb-Braun zu gießen?:q
Wie große sind die Teile?

Grüße JK


----------



## west1 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> @West1:
> Die Gummis sehen richtig gut aus! Sind bestimmt sehr leichtgängig und laufen schön bei langsamen Zug? Hast nicht zufällig Lust mir ne Serie in Fluogelb-Braun zu gießen?:q
> Wie große sind die Teile?
> 
> Grüße JK


Danke! Die sind kompletter Eigenbau, 8,5cm lang laufen und fangen ziemlich gut.
Ne hab keine Lust und selbst wenn ich hätte, die bekommt kein anderer in die Finger!


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die sind Vorgestern bei mir geblieben.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*












Mitte 50 neue Jigköpfe besserer Qualität
Neue Box...
4x Megabass Wobbler  
3x Megabass Gummies
1x Daiwa Gummies
Quetschhülsen, Wirbel und DS Haken.


----------



## geomujo (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Frisch aus Litauen:


----------



## RayZero (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr hübsche Wobbler! Was hast dafür gezahlt? 100€?


----------



## geomujo (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nene garnichtmal so teuer - da das ein Auslaufmodell ist gabs den 05 schon für 7,50€ oder so. Gesamte Bestellung inkl Versand kam 85,79€. 

Damit ist mein Sortiment an MaxRap in der Größe 05 vollständig. Nur 2 Farben waren nicht mehr erhältlich und auch eh nicht auf meiner Favoritenliste. Als Nächstes gehts an den 07. Ist schon geordert ...  Diesmal unter ganz speziellen Umständen.

Und hier das Pic:


----------



## Kaka (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr geil. Ich erwische mich auch öfter, dass ich von meinen Lieblingswobblern alle Farben haben will. Eigentlich ist das ja Käse und nur Sammelwut. Muss mich immer zügeln, wenn ich etwa vier Farben des gleichen Wobblers habe. Schwer, aber mittlerweile klappt es ganz gut |supergri


----------



## geomujo (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja mann so geht es mir auch. Wollte ursprünglich auch nur 3-4 Farben haben. Aber die sehen sowas von geil aus da kann ich nur äußerst schwer widerstehen - bzw. garnicht.

Aber Farblich ist nun alles dabei. Vom blassen Silber über natürliche Grüntöne bis hin zu Schockerfarben. Man muss auch beachten, das manche eine blasse Unterseite haben einige wenige Modelle aber eine grelle. Das ist sehr gut in der prallen Sonne um einen Farbkontrast zum hellen Himmel zu bekommen wenn der Fisch von unten lauert. Und da wärs dann wiederum schön wenn man das nochmal ausdifferenziert mit unterscheidlichen Seitenfarben.

Für die Dämmerungsphase ist eine gute breite Farbauswahl schon ziemlich wichtig find ich. Genutzt werden diese MaxRaps ausschließlich an Ultraleichten und vor allem weichen Ruten zum Twitchen im Hochsommer. Und da burnt er richtig los.

Letztenendes konzentrier ich mich nur auf die wirklich wichtigen Wobbler - da will ich dannn auch alle Farben haben. Bei dem Rest reichen 2-4 Farben je Modell. Silber, Schocker und was Natürliches ist aber immer Pflicht.

PS: Rapala eignet sich übrigens hervorragend als Sammlermarke - allein schon durch die Tatsache dass jeder Kontinent andere Farben hat. Den SuperShad Rap hab ich mal in 42! verschiedenen Farben gesehen.

EDIT: 

mal hochgerechnet - bei Rapala gibt es ca. 60 Modelle. Jedes Modell kommt in ca. 3 Größen daher mit jeweils im Schnitt vielleicht 15 Farben. Es gibt also 2700 Wobbler - alleine im  2014er Katalog nur für Europa.


----------



## Kaka (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Du sagst es. Normal reichen ja drei farben. Natur, silber und Schock. Aber man kauft halt gerne :q

Ich hatte den MaxRap mal in 7 cm. Schon ein ganz netter Wobbler, das stimmt. 

Meine Schwäche liegt bei den DUO Wobblern, dem Daiwa Tournament Wise Minnow und dem Megabass X70. Da ist das Sammeln leider etwas teurer :c


----------



## geomujo (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wobei rein technisch und natürlich auch optisch die MaxRaps auch in der absuluten Oberliga mitspielen. Die sind nur günstig weil Auslaufmodell und ohnehin die kleinen Modelle bei Rapala immer günstiger sind als die großen. N langer MaxRap kostet auch 15-20€/Stück.


----------



## Kaka (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich kaufe sie ja fast ausschließlich zur Bachforellenjagd. So sieht die Box grad aus. Reicht dicke, auch wenn es mich wieder mal reizt den DUO Spearhead Ryuki auch noch in kleiner als 6 cm zu ergänzen. Mhhh :q

Wenn genau guckst, entdeckst auch einen Rapala


----------



## jkc (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, 

stehe auch gerade auf kleinere Wobbler in Minnow-Form, allerdings sind sie bei mir doch eine Nummer größer. 
Hört sich so an als würden die Max-Raps taugen? Bisher hat mich bei den größeren immer die lange schmale Form abgehalten; erinnern mich zu sehr an den Original, den ich gar nicht leiden mag.

Bei mir sind gestern einige X-Rap-Plagiate angekommen.
Insgesamt ist der erste Eindruck "fischbar", wobei qualitativ das Orignal die Nase vorn hat. Im Wasser waren die noch nicht, danach gibts im entsprechenden Thread nochmal eine Rückmeldung von mir.

Der erste ist nen originaler:










Grüße JK


----------



## Kjeld (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Kaka

Tolle Box, sind das schwimmende oder sinkende Modelle?


----------



## Kaka (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kjeld schrieb:


> @ Kaka
> 
> Tolle Box, sind das schwimmende oder sinkende Modelle?



Bis auf 1,2 sind es sinkende. Habe früher fast nur Floating am Bach gefischt, mittlerweile fast nur noch sinkend. Floating nur noch wenn ich wirklich mal einen unter einen Busch treiben lassen muss und nicht anders hinkomme. 

Bekomme bei den Sinkenden sehr oft Bisse kurz nachdem sie auf der Oberfläche aufschlagen. Ich finde sie daher mittlerweile fängiger als Floater.


----------



## Menni (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Häng mich kurz ungefragt rein. Entschuldigung!
Falls ihr jetzt noch die Drillinge gegen Einzehaken tauschen könntet, sind viele Punkte zu sammeln. Zerrissene  Fischmäuler müssen nicht sein. Und wer den Bach liebt, versuch´s mal mit der Fliegenrute. Funktioniert nicht auf Anhieb. Aber wenn der Funke einmal gezündet, wird schnell Mepps und Co. verbannt.  Versucht´s! Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß.  
PS.: In meiner Jugend habe ich auch so gefangen. Unterdessen wundere ich mich, meine Dummheiten nicht eher erkannt zu haben.  Gruß Menni


----------



## Kjeld (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kaka schrieb:


> Bis auf 1,2 sind es sinkende. Habe früher fast nur Floating am Bach gefischt, mittlerweile fast nur noch sinkend. Floating nur noch wenn ich wirklich mal einen unter einen Busch treiben lassen muss und nicht anders hinkomme.
> 
> Bekomme bei den Sinkenden sehr oft Bisse kurz nachdem sie auf der Oberfläche aufschlagen. Ich finde sie daher mittlerweile fängiger als Floater.



So geht mir auch, ich fische am Bach auch nur noch aussschließlich sinkende Modelle. Dazu habe ich auch einige Barben mit sinkenden Wobblern letztes Jahr gefangen.  

Bei uns gehts erst am 01.04. wieder los am Bach, bis dahin muss ich die Köderbestände auch wieder aufstocken.    Ich bin noch unentschlossen, ob ich bei den bewährten Wobblern bleibe oder mal was neues probieren sollte. Am Ende hat man ein riesiges Sortiment aber fischt doch nur seine zwei, drei Lieblinge.


----------



## Kjeld (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Anbei meine Einkäufe aus dem Urlaub in Malaysia. Viel Auswahl für Süßwasser gabs nicht. Sind ein paar Modelle von Strikepro dabei sonst nur unbekannte Hersteller.  War aber mal interessannt durch die wirklichen Miniläden dort zulaufen.


----------



## jkc (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, eine Bestellung aus den USA ist heute gekommen.

Oben Links 3 x Bandit Lures Walleye Shallow, darunter 3 x Rapala X-Rap 10cm und 2 x Shadow Rap, rechts oben nochmal 3 Bomber Long A und darunter 2 x X-Rap 8cm, 2 x Bomber 9cm und ein Matuzo Zander Shad.






Am meisten bin ich auf die Bandits gespannt, im Prinzip sind das ja Bomberkopien, allerdings mit Gewichtsverlagerung per rollender Kugel und eben in tiefer laufend, aber nicht so tief, wie die tieftauchenden Bomber. Dazu ist die Farbpalette nicht schlecht, for allem in den grellen Farben, wo die Bomber eher mäßig gut aufgestellt sind.

Edit: Leider hat man mir auch gleich ca. 160g Verpackungsmüll mit geschickt, da waren mir in der Hinsicht die China Wobbler sympathischer, da waren´s nur einige Gramm.






Grüße JK


----------



## Stumbe (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

Hab mir heute die ersten Utensilien für mein UL- Vorhaben zugelegt.
- 2 Gecko Wobbler
- 3 Effzett- Spinner
- 1 Savage Gear Spinner
- leichter Kescher
- Snap Link Wirbel
- 2 Zubehörboxen ( werden für Köder missbrauch)

Rute kommt nächste Woche... Abu Garcia Vendetta 562 mit ner Mitchell 308 oder 310.


----------



## Stumbe (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

Und da sind die zwei schönen Teile. Freu mich schon total auf den Frühling wenns mit der Rute losgeht.


----------



## Kaka (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zum Watangeln am Bach mit Stauraum vorne und hinten. Scierra Outpost Chest and Back Pack.


----------



## Mordendyk (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir ne neue Rute gegönnt und dazu nen Wobbler um auf den versandkostenfreien Versand zu kommen.
Veritas cast 9'2" 15/38gr.
Jackson Bent Belly 100 green perch


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab auch wieder etwas Geld ausgegeben 

Centrepin für Friedfisch und Forelle, eine neue 2000er Rolle für den Bach und eine Shimano UL für Barsch


----------



## RayZero (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






Daiwa Revros E 1500A für meine neue Konger Hybrid Light. Erster Eindruck: läuft smoother als Shimano's Sedona - etwa auf Niveau der Exage oder Daiwa Exceler EA. Gute Verarbeitung, feinjustierbare Bremse. Wirklich gut für Low Budget (habe 50€ bezahlt). Das Gehäuse ist zwar 0815 Graphite, aber das spielt bei Barsch oder Forelle keine Rolle.


----------



## MIG 29 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:m . Interessante Rolle.


----------



## RayZero (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier die komplette Kombi - Low Budget Barschcombo aber von der Ausstattung her recht gut:

Name: Konger Stallion Hybrid Light
Blank: 36T High Modules Carbon
Beringung: Fuji Guides (die standard Einlage)
Rollenhalter: Fuji
WG: 2-14g
Länge: 1,95m
Gewicht: 92g !!!
Taper: Fast
Besonderheiten: sehr, sehr kurzer Griff - ideal zum animieren von Hardbaits aus dem Handgelenk
Kostenpunkt: ca. 70€


----------



## lollo (4. Februar 2016)

ich frag mich nur was an einer 70€ rute low budged is. !


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Weil in einem anderen, schwer tacklelastigen Forum festgelegt wurde, dass alles unter 100,- € eben low budget ist.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Designtechnisch müssen sich die neuen Daiwas der unteren Preisklasse(n) ja nun echt nicht verstecken(siehe auch Daiwa Ninja),erste Vorabeindrücke zum Laufverhalten, lesen sich in div.Foren bis dato auch nicht übel.

Mal schauen,ob die in dem Sektor gegen Shimano punkten bzw verpenntes aufarbeiten.

@Andal
Wobei echtes low Budget da ja wirklich nicht mehr passt..ab und an sind das nicht nur P/L Sieger ihrer Klasse,die lehren auch noch der Etage darüber das "fürchten".


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oh ja... da gibts sogar einige, die den mit vermeintlichen "JDM" gemarkten Ruten so richtig Feuer unter dem Hintern machen können. Den Namensaufschlagmarken sowieso!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Falls jemand nach dem verwendeten Tackle fragt,wie selbstverständlich und nüchtern Stallion in die Runde werfen..mal schauen,wer bei dem (Insider)Zauberwort sofort auf die (Tackle)Leimrute geht.. WAS fischst du ??

Wenn das geschehen ist,kann man(n) ja nach einigen auskostenden Momenten immer noch aufklären,das keine Evergreen gemeint ist[emoji12]


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Preis alleine taugt doch schon gar nicht mehr zur Orientierung bei Ruten. Man muß mehr wissen ...

Was durch dynamische Marktpreise und unterschiedliche Preislistungen und diverse Konkurrenzgebiete sowie immer stärker einwirkende Produktzykluslebensphasen noch unübersichtlicher mit den beworbenen Preisen wird. 

Die alte Regel "Der Gewinn liegt im Einkauf" bevorzugt dynamische neue Anbieter, die von einer aktuell hype-passenden Type viel einkaufen und damit bessere Preise rausholen konnte, die sie zumindest als Kampf- und Einstiegspreise gerne an die kaufenden Anglerendkunden weitergeben. 
Es ist auch möglich, nicht das neueste sondern was durchaus älteres bewährtes noch günstiger einzukaufen und daraus was tolles zusammenzubauen und echte Preisschlager auf den Markt zu hauen. 

Z.B. dieser Modetrend im Durchmesserverlauf sehr dünne Blanks und ganz  besonders im Handteil dünn zu produzieren, eröffnet eine neue Heimspielrunde für die "alten" mit bewährten Durchmessern, denn letztlich können die mehr am Fischwasser, und werden auch noch weit günstiger angeboten.  

Primär zählt an einer Rute immer innewohnende produzierte Blank, und der ist nichtmal mehr das teuerste aus der Sicht eines Rutenproduzenten. 
Für mich das dominante einer Rute, denn ich kann selber alles mögliche abändern, aber sehr wenig etwas am Blank.

Ich sehe zunehmend in besuchten Angelläden beim Inspizierenn der wohlfeilen Ware (und ja , dabei ist Live geil und Online vergleichsweise sau doof) immer mehr aufmerksamkeitsheischendes und optisch aufreizendes Design, BlinkBlink und regelrechte Anglerfangblinker, viele zwar witzige aber funktional fragliche Applikationen, das ist alles Showroom, nicht originäres Werkzeug.

Meine selbstgemachten Griffe sehen wie Aschenputtel dagegen aus , aber die liegen in meiner Hand und docken an und lassen mich auch in schlechten Ausgangslagen gewinnen, das ist wichtig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Hier die komplette Kombi - Low Budget Barschcombo aber von der Ausstattung her recht gut:
> Name: Konger Stallion Hybrid Light
> Blank: 36T High Modules Carbon
> Beringung: Fuji Guides (die standard Einlage)


Wen ich mir deine gut gemachten #6 Fotos so anschaue, dann drangt sich mir der Eindruck auf, dass da eine Verwandschaft zum Herstellungsort der Mag Pro Evo und besonders den Mag Pro Extreme bestehen sollte, vlt. sogar noch mehr, denn passt alles ...

Die wurden ja schon zeitweise als Preisbrecher eingesetzt und haben im Endeffekt viel aufgemischt.


----------



## RayZero (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Preis alleine taugt doch schon gar nicht mehr zur Orientierung bei Ruten. Man muß mehr wissen ...
> 
> Was durch dynamische Marktpreise und unterschiedliche Preislistungen und diverse Konkurrenzgebiete sowie immer stärker einwirkende Produktzykluslebensphasen noch unübersichtlicher mit den beworbenen Preisen wird.
> 
> ...



Da gibt es halt mehrere Meinungen und Definitionen an die Ansprüche seines Hobbies. Prestige und Bling Bling gehören auch in anderen Hobbies schon lange zum "to be". Jeder wie er will - oder?


----------



## geomujo (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

N' gutes Rennrad sollte ja auch immer ein bisschen schick aussehen. 

Viele  Sportarten gehen mit einem besonderen Anspruch an Ästhetik einher. Der  Radsport ist da mit zuerst zu nennen. Nun überträgt sich dieser Anspruch  auch auf die Angelausrüstung. Das ist doch gut. Was es früher so alles  für hässliches Zeugs gab - fürchterlich. Ja das geht immer alles mit  der Zeit, aber man erkennt schon recht gut wer wirklich gute Designer  hat und wer nicht.

Zur Rolle:
Ich hatte das neulich im BA-Forum mal ausgeführt - 
Das Getriebe ist bei fast allen Daiwa-Modellen fast baugleich. Es gibt 2 Getriebevarianten:
4-Lager-System mit einem Lager auf Rotorachse
5-Lager-System mit 2 Lager auf Rotorachse

Der  Hauptunterschied zu den Made-In-Japan-Rollen bei Daiwa ist eigentlich  nur, das fehlende Kugellager auf der Rotor-Nut-Screw. Und die  Schnurlaufröllchen scheinen alle ohne Lager daherzukommen. Beides sind  für mich dann doch schon recht eklatante Unterschiede.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Prestige und Bling Bling gehören auch in anderen Hobbies schon lange zum "to be". Jeder wie er will - oder?


Zum originären Angeln und der Zielbestimmung Jagdwaidwerk eben nicht, ganz im Gegenteil: Denn der Fisch mag genau so ein Bling Bling nicht, Thema Angleranzeiger und Fischscheuche.
Das Prestige verträgt sich nicht so recht mit einem schonungslos eingesetzten Werkzeug (Prestige eines Zimmermannhammers oder einer Knipex Cobra?) , was auch mal verdreckt, ins Wasser, Ufermorast oder Schlamm fällt, bei Regen von allem möglichen angespritzt und angemaddelt wird usw. 

Da wäre z.B. die Frage nach der leichten Reinigung, Ritzen- und Porenfreiheit usw., von deutlich größerer Priorität. 
Rein wenn man nach sowas sucht, wird man nicht viel finden. Reinigungseigenschaften?

Im funktionalen Sinne für den angelnden Angler sind Angelruten immer Outdoor-Wanderstöcke und keine Exponate von Kunsthandwerk oder Teppichweberei, die eher in einen Glaskasten oder Schaufenster gehören. 

Jeder wie er will - man kann das ja auch alles mit Angelruten machen ... 

Gibt so mindestens 2 Arten von Rutenbau, was woanders, z.B in einem Rutenlastigen tonangebenden Forum schon lang und breit und schmutzig immer wieder diskutiert wurde.

Ein dritter Bereich offenbart sich, wenn man leistungsorientierte Angelruten und sportiven Einsatz anschaut, wo man den Fokus auf physikalisch messbare Eigenschaften und Vergleichswerte legt. 
Was ist wirklich schnell und wie schnell und schneller?
Auch da findet man wenig bis nichts fassbares in den Angelkatalogen und Shops. Einzig kleine Insidergruppen tauschen sich dazu aus und wissen so wirklich zunehmend etwas über wirkliche Rutenleistungen und Zusammenhänge. Die FliFies sind dabei nochmal deutlich weiter ... #h
Der Rest der Anglerwelt bekommt das ja nichtmal begrifflich und sprachlich auf die Reihe, was wenigstens seit Anf. 2008 so auch noch gut nachweisbar ist.

Auch nicht so schlimm - insofern jeder wie er will  
man sollte das nur nicht achtlos oder ziellos durcheinander rühren. Wer eine fischfängige Rute sucht, sucht halt nicht nach Prestige. usw. usw.


----------



## RayZero (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nun - natürlich ist es von Vorteil wenn ein Werkzeug (eine Angelrute ist nichts anderes) so simpel wie möglich ist und einfach  ihren Zweck erfüllt. Aber wenn man sich total starr an diesem Kriterium aufhängt, dann würden wir alle noch mit Bambusstöcken am Wasser stehen.

Ich finde die technischen Innovationen und auch das Design von Angelruten sehr wichtig, denn es bringt mich dazu am Ball zu bleiben. Klar ist das Hobby an sich schon exklusiv mit all der Natur und der dabei aufkommenden Freiheit, aber dieser Tackle-und-Sammlerwahn ist für mich ein "Extrareiz", der das Hobby noch schöner macht.

Angeln hat in den führenden Ländern mittlerweile mehr mit Sport als Jagd zu tun. Kommt halt irgendwie nicht authentisch rüber wenn die ganzen Bass Pro's mit nem simplen, einteiligen Korkgriff und nem matten Blank auf nem Holzboot stehen :q ...

Ich verstehe deine Intention, dass man ein Werkzeug durch Optik nicht schlechter machen sollte. Aber so ganz schlimm finde ich das nicht. Würde es irgendwie traurig finden, wenn jeder Angler das gleiche Zeug hätte...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Intention, dass man ein Werkzeug durch Optik nicht schlechter machen sollte. Aber so ganz schlimm finde ich das nicht. Würde es irgendwie traurig finden, wenn jeder Angler das gleiche Zeug hätte...


Dann hat sich das Geschreibsel gelohnt! 

Und ist auch wirklich gut so, dass es vielfältige Angebote gibt, die Tendenz ist aktuell sogar immer noch gen weiter ausufernd! #6
Ein mehr an Vielfalt finde ich gut, ein weniger mit absterben alter bewährter Produktpfade und Reduktion auf eine aktuell proklamierte Mode finde ich schlecht.

Die Zufriedenheit (und sei es die leider oft nur momentane :q Zufriedenheit mit dem Gerät) ist auch etwas wichtiges, auch beim Angeln draußen, wenn man erst sich selber und dann den Zielfisch überzeugen muss.


----------



## Seele (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Muss ich auch mal hier was rein schreiben  

Bei mir gabs in letzter Zeit mal ne Penn Clash 2500, mit Daiwa Tournament 8, ein Bottom Fishing Kit für die Water Wolf, n paar Schaumstoffkoppen, nen Satz AT Microwaves, einen Fuji TVSTJS mit Carbon Hülse, bisschen Duplon, bisschen Metall und das wird dann alles am WE zusammen geklatscht, mal schauen was dabei raus kommt, auf jeden Fall was sehr Leichtes


----------



## west1 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab gestern bei einem Schnäppchen zugeschlagen und über 600 Köder gekauft. #6


----------



## jkc (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern bei einem Schnäppchen zugeschlagen und über 600 Köder gekauft. #6



:vik:

Bilder! Wir wollen Bilder!:q


----------



## west1 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Bilder! Wir wollen Bilder!:q



Heute Mittag soll das Paket kommen dann mach ich eins. :q


----------



## jkc (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich bin gespannt, was Du da geschossen hast! Glückwunsch jedenfalls schon mal.


----------



## zanderzone (5. Februar 2016)

Darf ich fragen, was du dafür bezahlt hast!?


----------



## west1 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, was Du da geschossen hast! Glückwunsch jedenfalls schon mal.



Danke! 

So hier sind die Bilder

Blick ins Paket







da im Sack sind sie






und hier in ihrem neuen Zuhause.






Ca. 630 Stück sollen es sein, hab sie nicht nachgezählt aber ich denke es passt. Bis zum Ende der Schonzeit müssten die reichen und wenn welche übrig sind werden sie im Garten ausgewildert.


----------



## west1 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was du dafür bezahlt hast!?



Meinst du mich, falls ja das hier

A00800 Riesen-Rotwürmer (Dendrobena) - 1 kg Groß            33.00 EUR    
A01400 Spezialerde für Würmer mit Nährstoffen,  6 Liter     2  x    3.60 EUR -    7.20 EUR 

                                                                          40.20 EUR
                                           Versandkosten             +     5.50 EUR
                                                                       ------------
                                                                     =    45.70 EUR
                                                                       ============


----------



## jkc (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hm, da hast Du mich echt erwischt.|supergri
Hätte mir gleich auffallen müssen, das gerade Du als Selberbauer wohl keine 600 Kunstköder kaufst.|supergri

Naja, viel spaß mit den Dingern trotzdem!:m

Grüße JK


----------



## el.Lucio (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern bei einem Schnäppchen zugeschlagen und über 600 Köder gekauft. #6



Der war gut!#6:q

Ich hab jetzt auf 600 gufis gewartet#q


----------



## shafty262 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

Me2[emoji1] [emoji23] 

Wir sind zu kunstköderversessen[emoji23]


----------



## west1 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Hm, da hast Du mich echt erwischt.|supergri


Hier immer nur neue Ruten, Rollen und Kukös angucken ist doch langweilig, oder :q



> Naja, viel spaß mit den Dingern trotzdem!:m
> 
> Grüße JK


Danke, ich glaub das werd ich haben und mit denen die Kuköverbotszeit sinnvoll rumbringen. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Hm, da hast Du mich echt erwischt.|supergri
> Hätte mir gleich auffallen müssen, das gerade Du als Selberbauer wohl keine 600 Kunstköder kaufst.


Dachte auch erst was anderes im ersten Moment. 
Hätte ja sein können, dass er sich mit dem Selbstbau jetze zur Ruhe setzen will und einfach einen Lebensabendvorrat an Rohlingen gekauft oder sowas  :q


----------



## RedHead (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

da MUSSTE ich einfach zuschlagen...:c


----------



## JonnyBannana (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

grade ne neue combo geschossen

penzil nano in 2,25 mit ner ballistic ex 2000 h - könnte meine neue lieblingscombo für den bereich werden

kanns gar nicht erwarten barsche und forellen zu belästigen


----------



## geomujo (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ne Metallversion der Ballistic wäre mal ganz cool. Bisher hat man nur die Wahl zwischen Freams und Certate. Der Preisunterschied liegt bei 400%. Da fehlt was im mittleren Segment bei Daiwa.

Was hat deine Ballistic für einen Knauf?


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei den Illexen hätte ich auch zugegriffen.


----------



## donak (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@West1: Wie geil, als du das geschrieben hast,  wollte ich schon fragen, ob du Maden gekauft hast.


----------



## west1 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



donak schrieb:


> @West1: Wie geil, als du das geschrieben hast,  wollte ich schon fragen, ob du Maden gekauft hast.



:q Maden hab ich früher beim Stippen in rauen Mengen verangelt, brauch ich aber heute nicht mehr. An der ein oder anderen Montage würden die aber auch funktionieren.


----------



## Bobster (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So ein Schwachsinn !
 Wie bekloppt muss man denn sein.....
 Nächste Woche beginnt die Hechtschonzeit und ich komme
 höchstens noch einmal ans Wasser :m

 Goile Sachen-auf die FransenFresse bin ich gespannt


----------



## Flymen (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kompaktes Fernglas, Bildvergrößerung 10fach, Durchmesser der Frontlinse 40 mm, passt locker in die Spinntasche, kann aber auch am Gürtel einghängt werden. Wenn mal nichts zuppelt, mit dem Teil fange ich immer was ein |rolleyes.


----------



## RedHead (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn !
> Wie bekloppt muss man denn sein.....
> Nächste Woche beginnt die Hechtschonzeit und ich komme
> höchstens noch einmal ans Wasser :m



am Rhein könntest Du mit 1x an´s Wasser Deinen Einkauf schon wieder quittkriegen 

das Brett(chen) |kopfkrat ist das eine neue Art des Wallerholzes, oder ist das das Brett vom vor´m Kopp von wegen "wie bekloppt muss man denn sein....." |bigeyes

bin mal gespannt, welchen Huchenhecht Du mit dem Zopf erlegst :m


----------



## zanderzone (10. Februar 2016)

Okuma One Rod


----------



## zanderzone (13. Februar 2016)

Rapala BX Minnow Perch
und
Megabass FX 9 in Sexy Shad


----------



## geomujo (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der BX Minnow ist ein guter Allround-Wobbler mit einem erstklassigem Finish - dazu lautlos.


----------



## zanderzone (13. Februar 2016)

Da habe ich noch ein paar mehr von.. Laufen top und sind günstig! Im Gegensatz zum Megabass, aber ich musste ihn kaufen!


----------



## Kaka (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Von gebraucht mal zwei Illex erworben. Hatte noch nie welche. Mal sehen. Flat Fly und Chubby Minnow.


----------



## Spinner79 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Von meiner Frau zum Valentinstag geschenkt bekommen.  Sie sagt,sie wollte was gegen meinen "Gummifetisch" machen.[emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Promachos (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Spinner79 schrieb:


> Von meiner Frau zum Valentinstag geschenkt bekommen.  Sie sagt,sie wollte was gegen meinen "Gummifetisch" machen.[emoji1]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Kluge Frau#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Bewu1982 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine Berkley Skeletor XCD Cast 4-20gr mit der Abu Garcia Revo MGXtreme und der Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid Schnur.

Ideal für Barsch, Zander und Forellen


----------



## Bewu1982 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Abu Garcia Fantasista Orenji Cast 10-40gr mit der Abu Garcia Revo Premier Gen. 3 (inkl. Boca Bearings ABEC 7-Lager). Als Schnur ist eine 013,er Power Pro im Einsatz.

Schwerpunkteinsatz: An der Mosel auf Hecht, Zander


----------



## dendrobaten2000 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schöne Combo....wäre mir aber persönlich für die Mosel bei deinen Zielfischen in allen Belangen bissi schwach auf der Brust...vorallem die Schnurstärke...
gruss


----------



## Bewu1982 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



dendrobaten2000 schrieb:


> Schöne Combo....wäre mir aber persönlich für die Mosel bei deinen Zielfischen in allen Belangen bissi schwach auf der Brust...vorallem die Schnurstärke...
> gruss



Danke.

Bislang habe ich keine Probleme mit der "Schwäche" gehabt.
Zander um die 60-70cm kann sie problemlos ab. Hecht hatte ich bislang keinen an der Combo. Daher keine Erfahrungswerte diesbezüglich. Jedoch hat der Abu Teamangler Dirk Nestler in seinem Blog die selbe Combo getestet und Hechte von 90-100cm wären damit noch problemlos möglich. Aber bislang völlig ausreichend. 

Derzeit plane ich aber noch ne "schwere" Baitcaster: Eine Greys mit 30-80gr. und eine Revo SX drauf. Wird wohl meine nächste Anschaffung. Damit kann ich weitgehend alle Köderspektren die ich fischen will abdecken und habe für alles das entsprechende Gerät.


----------



## RayZero (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schicke Kombi bis auf den Rollenhalter [emoji85][emoji12] - 20g wäre mir für Forelle zu viel.


----------



## Bewu1982 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Schicke Kombi bis auf den Rollenhalter [emoji85][emoji12] - 20g wäre mir für Forelle zu viel.



Ok. Aus welchem Grund?

In der REgel fische ich 8gr Spirollino oder auch mal 4-5gr Spinner. 
Im Sommer kann auch ein Wasserbällchen zu Einsatz kommen.

Meine alte Statio-Combo hatte 5-25gr und bislang habe ich keine Probleme beim Forellenfischen gehabt.

Was stört am Rollenhalter?


----------



## jkc (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,

ne gebrauchte DAM Colse Combat zum Klopfen und Vertikalen auf Drecksschleimpiscarius.











Die Penn hatte ich noch rumliegen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*











1x Barschset
1x Zanderset
1x Hechtset


----------



## Revilo62 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bist Du jetzt dem ZEBCO-Marketing auf dem Leim gegangen |wavey: ?

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## zanderzone (19. Februar 2016)

habe ich auch als erstes gedacht..


----------



## Trollwut (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> 1x Barschset
> 1x Zanderset
> 1x Hechtset


Exakt das selbe hab ich auch die Tage im Briefkasten gehabt. So ein Zufall :m


----------



## Angler9999 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie Ihr sicher herausgefunden habt, ist es der Gewinn aus dem Raufischtrööt.
Ich habe das mal abgelichtet um dem Inhalt besser Darzustellen. 
Die Idee ist ja nicht schlecht, gleich ein fertiges Set anzubieten.
Jedoch passt das nicht für jeden. 

Die Verpackung, so wünschte ich mir wäre mehrfach verwendbar. Damit meine ich, für andere Köder/etc. als Box brauchbar. So wird das einfach weggeschmissen. (Hoffentlich nicht in den nächsten Busch am Wasser)


----------



## Kaka (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Einen meiner favorisierten Wobbler, den Wise Minnow gibt es nun auch in 7 cm, ergänzend zu 5cm. Muss natürlich getestet werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vorhin eine neue Catana mit 2 gefüllten Spulen (1x Mono, 1x Geflecht) für 15 Euro bekommen #6


----------



## sevone (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*






Ladegeräte für Echolot- und Bootsbatterien


----------



## sevone (2. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Saisonvorbereitungen gehen weiter. Auf den Spulen befindet sich Climax mig bzw. 8braid evo.


----------



## Trollwut (4. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rapfenköder. Die Mefowobbler gabs für 2€\stück, das is den Versuch wert.


----------



## spike999 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

probier mal den water monitor von illex...bei mir ne bank auf rapfen,hat mir fast 80% der fische gebracht


----------



## Trollwut (4. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spike999 schrieb:


> probier mal den water monitor von illex...bei mir ne bank auf rapfen,hat mir fast 80% der fische gebracht


Is eh ein Erstversuch, normalerweise lasse ich Minipilker über die Oberfläche hüpfen. Aber ich behalts mal im Hinterkopf, danke dir!


----------



## Promachos (4. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spike999 schrieb:


> probier mal den water monitor von illex...bei mir ne bank auf rapfen,hat mir fast 80% der fische gebracht



Hallo!

Das kann ich bestätigen. Der Bringer war Bone.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Das kann ich bestätigen. Der Bringer war Bone.
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 



 Die Farbe geht auch sehr gut auf Wolfsbarsch.:m


----------



## Promachos (5. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Die Farbe geht auch sehr gut auf Wolfsbarsch.:m



Das kann ich jetzt für den Main nicht bestätigen:m.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## jkc (6. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, 10xReal Eel in 30cm für Stück ca. 2,8€ inklusive Porto aus nem Fishdeal-Kauf. Den Preis finde ich annehmbar.#6






Grüße JK


----------



## RayZero (6. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Team Dragon Chest Pack zum Forellen angeln und waten am Bach. Gut verarbeitet und ausreichend Taschen für ein paar Wobbler, Spoons und Zubehör.

Vorne:






Hinten:











Dazu noch ein bisschen Finesse Zeugs:


----------



## Space1122 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo an alle! Gefunden Videos mit Köder unter Wasser, ich hoffe es gefällt euch!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcc10HcMVKs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxAFs2v4ST8


----------



## Kaka (8. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Letztes Wochenende eine Alexandra an den Bach verloren. Und was macht man? Vier Wobbler nachkaufen. Doofe Sucht. 2 Mildred und 2 Alexandra.


----------



## Silverfish1 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe letzte Woche auch nochmal ordentlich nach geordert an den mildred und ein paar duo wobbler. Von den Alexandra habe ich auch 3 aber die könnten bei mir noch nicht überzeugen haben mir erst ein Fisch gebracht. Im Gegensatz zu den mildred die sind ne echte Bank !


----------



## Kaka (8. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Habe letzte Woche auch nochmal ordentlich nach geordert an den mildred und ein paar duo wobbler. Von den Alexandra habe ich auch 3 aber die könnten bei mir noch nicht überzeugen haben mir erst ein Fisch gebracht. Im Gegensatz zu den mildred die sind ne echte Bank !



Mich haben beide absolut überzeugt. Habe nur das erste Mal eine 6,3 cm Alexandra mitbestellt. Mal gucken.

Aber du hast schon recht, der Mildred ist fast unschlagbar.


----------



## Silverfish1 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

habe eine Alexandra in 63 für mich nicht zu gebrauchen sinken zu schnell und durch den schmalen Körperbau gegen die Störung ganz schwierig zu führen. Meine subjektive Einschätzung. Werder es diese Jahr vermehrt mit creaturebaits am Texas und Carolina rig bei den Forellen.


----------



## Kaka (8. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> habe eine Alexandra in 63 für mich nicht zu gebrauchen sinken zu schnell und durch den schmalen Körperbau gegen die Störung ganz schwierig zu führen.



Findest? Ich fische die Alex saugern gegen starke Strömung. Oder meinst explizit die 63er? Hatte bisher nur 50er.


----------



## Silverfish1 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich meinte auch mit der Störmung ;-) gegen Strömung Fische ich suspender und floater mit tauchschafel. Die kann ich dann erstens dahin treiben lassen wo ich will und gut auf der Stelle halten aber in richtig stärker Strömung können die bestimmt trotzdem gut funktionieren. Aber durch die Größe entwickeln die Alexandra 63 halt ordentlich Druck auf die Rute. Bin gespannt was du zu Berichten hast.


----------



## RedHead (15. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Spontankauf


----------



## Stephan 2205 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Cooles ding

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sevone (16. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Pikefood für die neue Season, dazu noch Wire um Stinger für Rubberbaits self zu maden. BTW, bei Angeldomäne ist at the moment Salmo Sale.


----------



## jkc (16. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, die schönen Salmos, hatte ich mir bei der Domäne auch welche von mitgenommen.#6


----------



## Ladi74 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs letzte Woche ne Penn Slammer 460 und ein paar Pilker.
Im Ladengeschäft von AngelDomäne, in Leipzig, gabs Prozente auf alle Team Deep Sea Artikel.
Auf die Rolle hat sich meine leichte Pilkrute schon lange "gefreut".

Der Grabbeltisch mit Gebrauchtware war auch gut gefüllt! U.a. lag ne Rileh Rex  da, spontan kamen Kindheitserinnerungen hoch.
Falls einge nicht wissen, was ne Rileh Rex ist.... ne Metallrolle aus der DDR. Der letzte Schrei in den 80igern!


----------



## magic.j (17. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

Meine Neuanschaffung, 

Spin system 3
15-75 g
2,65m

Ringwicklung passend zur sustain ;-) 



















Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (17. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ick versteh ditt nich... Was ist denn an dem TVS-Halter so toll?
Ich komm damit üüüüberhaupt garnicht klar. Und ich kann das auch begründen.
 Die narürliche Haltung der Hand ist folgende:
Die Arme hängen runter und die Handaußenseite zeigt dabei vom Körper weg mit ungefähr 80 Grad. zur Blickrichtung. Die Daumenoberseite zeigt also in Blickrichtung. Jetzt winkle ich die Arme an  im 90 Grad Winkel. Dann ist der Daumen oben und zeigt grob zur Blickrichtung genauso wie die Rückseite der Fingerspitzen. Balle ich dann leicht zur Faust und neige die Hand etwas nach unten habe ich die Idealposition für einen Griff. Und die ist nicht mit der des TVS übereinstimmend. Der Daumen zeigt natürlicherweise auf den Blank und zwar von oben nicht von der Seite wie bei TVS. TVS zwingt die Hand leicht gegen den UZS zu drehen.

Und da geht der Ärger los. Wenn ich die Hand drehe und twitchbewegungen mache muss ich das Handgelenk seitlich drehend belasten. Ist der Daumen oben macht die Hand eine rauf/runter-Bewegung. Das ist viel angenehmer fürs Gelenk. Dass ein wulstiger Griff dazu mehr Stabilität gegen Drehbewegungen um die Längsachse der Rute bedingt ist ein weiterer nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil.

Und genau darum meide ich diese TVS-Halter. Auch wenn die Rute noch so attraktiv wirkt.

Ansonsten wohl ein ziemlich kräftiges Teil - wohl genau das Richtige für Elbe und Rhein. Aufmachung aber nicht ganz mein Fall


----------



## Schnürlwascher (17. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Black is beautiful! #6


----------



## magic.j (17. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mir hat er gefallen und fand ihn auch nicht so ergonomisch falsch. 
Soll in erster Linie Ne Gummi Rute sein.


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooShort (18. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute auch mal wieder eingekauft.































Sehr gespannt bin ich auf den Gunki Kaiju und den neuen Rapala. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (18. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hats noch nichtmal ausgehalten bis nach hause zu fahren 
Der Rapala ist neu?! Kenn ich so noch garnicht. Jerk mit dicker Schaufel?!


----------



## TooShort (18. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Shad Rap Shadow ist neu. In der Rolling Acrion soll er bis zu 180° machen und wenn man ihn stehen lässt taucht er langsam auf. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (18. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was heißt "180° machen"?
Er bricht aus? Klänge dann wie ein Scatter Rap.

Scheint aber ein Tiefläufer zusein. Für mich daher kaum einsetzbar. Aber endlich mal ein neues Co-Polymerisiertes Modell - dazu im für Rapala extrem seltenen Glass-Style.


Ich stand anfang des Jahres mal in Kontakt mit den Jungs aus Finland. Hatte mich darüber bestürzt geäußert, dass die kleinen MaxRap's aus dem Programm genommen wurden und mir damit der wichtigste UL-Köder wegfällt und dass ich Probleme mit dem Bezug im Laden vor Ort habe. Und da ich eine besondere Vorliebe zu den Co-Polymerisierten Varianten mit innenliegender Reflektorfolie oder noch besser mit Lasergraviertem Schuppenmuster entwickelt habe ist das Bedauern über den Wegfall umso größer.

Nach einigem Hin und Her hat er wohl mitbekommen, dass ich ein ziemlicher Freak in Sachen Rapala bin der genau weiß was ich will. Daraufhin kam ungefragt eine Woche später per UPS ein Paket aus Finnland mit genau den aus dem Programm genommenen Wobblern. 

Das nenn ich mal Kundenservice!!!
Gut - ganz für Lau gabs sie auch nicht, sie würden sich über ein paar schöne Bilder mit den Ködern freuen. Die sollen sie auch bekommen sobald sdie Saison losgeht.


----------



## RayZero (18. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geo - rüstest du die kleinen Wobbler unter 9cm eigentlich auf Einzelhaken um?


----------



## geomujo (18. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nein, ich werd den Teufel tuen die VMC Spark-Points da auszutauschen. Ein son Drilling kostet fast ein Euro. Dazu sind sie sehr stabil sodass wenn ein Hecht einsteigt, der Drillig keine Probleme macht.

Die Hakenspitzen bei dem Modell sind übrigend gach innen gebogen.


----------



## jkc (18. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, den Shadow Rap gibt´s auch in flach laufend:
http://cdn3.volusion.com/9j7vu.jw4f2/v/vspfiles/photos/Rapala-SDR-2.jpg?1457445284

Bin mit beiden aber noch nicht wirklich warm geworden, zum langsamen durchleiern kommt mir zu wenig Rückmeldung von den Ködern und zum twitchen/jerken, fehlte mir im Versuchszeitraum etwas die Aggressivität der Fische.

Grüße JK


----------



## geomujo (18. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Achso der, ja. Hab ich noch nicht in meinem Sortiment.
Aber sieht doch garnicht so schlecht ausm dem BX Minnow ganz ähnlich.

Ich hatte auch schon so einige Köder mit denen ich anfangs nicht warm geworden bin.  Der BX Minnow sei mal als Bsp genannt. Hatte nur son olles BachFo-Dekor und der Lauf war irgendwie doof. Dann hab ich neue Farben gekauft (alle) und siehe da mit der entsprechenden Rute ist das eine richtige Bombe.

Ebenfalls sehr speziell ist das schöne Hecht und Wallertaugliche ebenfalls aus dem Programm genommene Modell "Jointed Clackin Rap"



Hier braucht man eine sehr kräftige Rute mit gaaaaanz sensibler Spitze. Die Destrada Versatile Fine Tip Sensor S83H war dann genau die richtige dafür. Erst damit bekommt man den weit ausladenden Swimbait-Lauf des Köders mit ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJdE7KIWhjk ). Aber nur wenn man ihn extrem langsam führt. Geht man in den schnellen Trolling Modus läuft er extrem stabil und zitternd, dann wirkt der Clackin Mechanismus am meisten.

Und dann gehts los: Schnelles Jerken mit Spinstops. In den Spinstops fängt er an plötzlich weit drehend zur Seite auszubrechen und dreht sich fast im Kreis. Dann wieder kurz beschleunigen und 2m weiter bricht er in die andere Richtung wild aus. So eine Aktion habe ich noch nie bei einem Köder zuvor gesehen. Leider konnte ich ihn letzten Herbst erst kurz antesten ohne Bisserfolg. Ich denke aber das Teil wird eine Granate im Frühjahr und Sommer werden, der evtl. wegen der Donnerkammer auch den ein oder anderen Wels anlocken könnte.


----------



## RayZero (18. März 2016)

*Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*






Auf der Suche nach günstigen, aber qualitativ wertigen Jigs bin ich jetzt bei der Marke Mustad hängen geblieben. 20 Köpfe zwischen 7-10€ je nach Größe. Versand innerhalb von einem Tag - top!

Die Kamatsu Jigs von Konger sind auch klasse (alles besser als die Standard VMC), aber die Mustad sind nochmal günstiger ohne schlechter zu wirken.

1. Kamatsu Größe 1 mit 8g
2. VMC Größe 1 mit 7g
3. Mustad Classic Jig Größe 1 mit 7,5g











Und ein paar Rapfenköder


----------



## jkc (18. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, hast Du mal nen Link? Will mal schauen ob es die auch in richtigen Größen gibt.:q
Edit: Gar nicht übel, selbst in 6/0 unter 50Cent das Stück:
http://besten-kunstkoder.de/sklep/de/mustad-classic-eco-g1-a22-p122-k873.html

Grüße JK


----------



## RayZero (18. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://m.ebay.de/itm/20x-JIG-HEADS-...aken-Jigkoepfe-Jighe-/301559226414?nav=SEARCH

Hat alle Größen da wo man braucht - von 1 bis 5/0. Lieferung ging sehr flott - schneller als bei einem
deutschen Shop [emoji16]


----------



## lurchi19 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hast Du mal nen Link? Will mal schauen ob es die auch in richtigen Größen gibt.:q
> Edit: Gar nicht übel, selbst in 6/0 unter 50Cent das Stück:
> http://besten-kunstkoder.de/sklep/de/mustad-classic-eco-g1-a22-p122-k873.html
> 
> Grüße JK


Da Versand aus Polen, ist dieser aber mit 9,70€ sehr teuer..





RayZero schrieb:


> http://m.ebay.de/itm/20x-JIG-HEADS-...aken-Jigkoepfe-Jighe-/301559226414?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Hat alle Größen da wo man braucht - von 1 bis 5/0. Lieferung ging sehr flott - schneller als bei einem
> deutschen Shop [emoji16]


Also für 7€ sehe ich da nichts. Sind die teurer geworden?


----------



## spike999 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

in der von ray gekauften größe 1 ab 7,35€...
einfach mal n bisschen selbst hinschauen #c


----------



## lurchi19 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja gut. Ich war gerade mobil online und habe mir nicht das gesamte ebay Profil abgeschaut. Dachte unter dem Link könnte man alle kaufen. Aber gut, jetzt habe ich es auch. Danke


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neues Spielzeug zum Liebhaben  :k

HART Boushido 73MH
7'3" - 2.18m
10-40g
schön brettig

gabs heut bei meinem örtlichen Tackle-Dealer zum Freundschaftpreis :q


Fehlt nur noch nen passendes Röllchen dazu...maybe 2500er Stradic oder 2000er Ballistic|kopfkrat


----------



## DwarF (22. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern bekommen...Daiwa Freams 3000
Nachdem ich die Lexa Sh jahrelang gequält hab (und sie läuft immer noch tadellos), ist nun eine andere fällig :q. Das Wickelbild überzeugt schon mal. Bin jetzt mal auf den Dauertest gespannt. 

Grüße,

DwarF


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (22. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nur weil ich das grad gefunden hab  




was ich damit soll weiß ich aber noch nicht


----------



## geomujo (22. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Daiwa 15 Luvias 2510PE-H


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schicke Rolle nett in Szene gesetzt!


----------



## geomujo (23. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das Auge ißt mit


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Doch keine Stradic geworden, dafür dieses schicke Teil :l


----------



## Zettifriend (29. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir heute eine Fox Rage Shad Jigger Rapid 2, 7 m gekauft. Habe die gleiche  rute letzte Woche beim Hängerlösen gecrashed.


----------



## geomujo (29. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ohne schadenfroh zu sein - selbst schuld! Feste Hänger löst man auch nicht über die Rute oder Rolle sondern nur über die Schnur. Dazu muss die Rute aus der Hand gelegt werden. Da das meist zu bequem und man noch guter Hoffnung ist den Köder durch ruckeln loszubekommen wird dann gezogen was das zeug hält. 

Hoffe du gehst mit deinen Ruten in Zukunft besser um - sonst wirst du viel Geld umsonst los. Lieber lass ich den Köder im Wasser auch wenn er 15€ kostet als mir die 300€-Rute zu schroten. Naja wir sind ja alle lernfähig. Für einen lumpigen Gummifisch würde ich überhaupt garnichts riskieren - für einen Wobbler schon etwas mehr.


----------



## Zettifriend (29. März 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, hast ja recht.  Im Nachhinein ist man halt immer schlauer. Ich verbuche das ganze unter dem Kapitel "Lehrgeld".


----------



## Space1122 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo! hier sind ein paar Videos mit lockt, genießen!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rhTRTaYL_w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th_ad6N1lTI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyVZ2d_1fT4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCTnSpzkM8E


----------



## h3nn3 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich war auch mal wieder fleißig? Nachdem man ja die Langeweile überbrücken muss nun mal einen kleinen Tapeten Wechsel. 
Bye bye Sustain, Welcome Twin Power. Sehr feines Teil muss ich sagen. Sowohl optisch als auch technisch.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. April 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

Das ist aber ne schicke neue Tapete[emoji6] 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Bobster (2. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

PikeFood |supergri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zur Schonzeit Überbrückung und für Waller-Ansitze dieses Jahr, habe ich mir eine neue Fin Noir Offshore 6500 zugelegt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Zettifriend schrieb:


> Habe mir heute eine Fox Rage Shad Jigger Rapid 2, 7 m gekauft. Habe die gleiche  rute letzte Woche beim Hängerlösen gecrashed.





Zettifriend schrieb:


> Ja, hast ja recht.  Im Nachhinein ist man halt immer schlauer. Ich verbuche das ganze unter dem Kapitel "Lehrgeld".


Die Dinger habe ich mir eine gute Stunde in einem großen deutschen Laden im Norden angeschaut, und dann von allen Fox Rage Dingsbums großen Abstand genommen, weil: 
Der Blank mit der Faser fühlt sich einfach nur nach Crash an (spröde) und die Blanks sind für das, was sie aufgedruckt tun sollen, viel zu dünn ausgelegt. Aldi-Sparkauf-Preisklasse sind sie auch nichtmal, also passt das alles nicht und ich kann da nur vor warnen, vor allem schauen was andere für schönere und bedienfreundlichere Töchter haben. 

Gibt genügend verbreitete und ausgetestete Spinnruten, die nicht gleich bei einem einfachen Hängerlösen und loskloppen crashen, das muss heutzutage eine ausgereifte Blankkonstruktion mit Verstärkungen abkönnen, dafür sind inzwischen 25 Jahre Entwicklungsarbeit für Non-Crashing Carbon vorhanden. 
So ein netter Vergleich wäre da auch z.B. bei Fox Rage Terminator Big Bait und Shimano Biomaster Select Shad gegeben!


----------



## Bobster (7. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na so was.......
 Für kleine Nebensächlichkeiten die mit dem Angeln verbunden sind-habe ich immer einige €uronen
 auf der Seite liegen....Hier gabs aus der Bucht eine 
*Duftlampe* |bigeyes
 Die musste ich erst einmal schön sauber machen und die Elektrik dem heutigen Standard anpassen.
 Dann nochmals die wunderschönen Augen verkleben...
 und los geht's mit dem "gedufte".

 Für Tips über das passende "Duftöl" würde ich mich freuen...
 Patchouli...#c|rolleyes


----------



## jkc (7. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Na so was.......
> ...
> 
> Für Tips über das passende "Duftöl" würde ich mich freuen...



http://shop.successful-baits.de/Flavour/Fluessig-Flavour/Fluessig-Flavour-Monster-Crab::128.html

:q


----------



## Bobster (8. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> http://shop.successful-baits.de/Flavour/Fluessig-Flavour/Fluessig-Flavour-Monster-Crab::128.html
> 
> :q




 Spitzenidee :m
 ..und hier scheinen die Duftvarianten ja recht vielfältig zu sein.


----------



## geomujo (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Daiwa Futteral die Zweite - 145cm für die Rocksweeper Limited


----------



## yukonjack (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bobster, Aalkiller is doch ein ganz guter "Duftstoff"


----------



## Kaka (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, nachdem ich nur leichtes Zeug hatte, musste jetzt was schwereres her. Konger Stallion Sword Strike kommt nächste Woche. Rolle ist schon da. Hatte Certate, Luvias, Freams und Caldia in der Hand. 
Und dazu noch die nagelneue, niedrig übersetzte Lexa EX 3000 A 2016. Ewig rumgekurbelt und mich für 130 € dann tatsächlich für die Lexa entschieden. Im Trockenen wahnsinnig gut. Praktisch die Freams plus zwei extra Kugellager, aber ohne Ersatzspule. Freu mich schon auf den ersten Test.


----------



## geomujo (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na endlich mal ne Metallrolle im mittleren Preissegment bei Daiwa.

Auf der dt. Webseite ist sie noch nicht gelistet.
Kannst du für mich mal in die Zeichnung reingucken wo die Lager sitzen? Sind welche im Knob, Schnurlaufröllchen? Ist das Getriebe ein 4-fach oder 5-fach Lagersystem? Am besten machst mal ein Foto von der Zeichnung.

Sonst gabe es ja nur die Caldia A als niedrig übersetze, aber die waren wie die SHA und die Ballistic aus Kunststoff. Die Freams ist lagertechnisch noch hinter der Ballistic/Caldia mit ihrem 4 Lager-System. Die Certate kostet zu viel.
Aber 305g ... da sind wir aber schon wieder auf dem Niveau einer 40er Sorön - ebenfalls Vollmetallrolle mit 2 Spulen und doppelter Lagerausstattung zu 30% geringerem Preis. Aber trotzdem schön endlich eine brauchbare Alternative zur Sorön.

THX


----------



## Kaka (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kenne mich damit nicht aus. Hier die Explosionszeichnung. Erläutere bitte deine Fragen dann für einen Noob wie mich. Interessiert mich auch.


----------



## Promachos (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo!

Hier ein Photo meiner L-Kombo: Illex Ashura Black&Blue S183L mit 1000er Rarenium CI4+. Das Wickelbild passte zunächst nicht (s. Photo), aber nachdem ich eine Beilagscheibe weg habe, ist es jetzt okay.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## RayZero (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schöne Rolle Kai - Daiwa hat mich gerade total überrascht. Hatte eine neue Lexa gar nicht auf dem Schirm ;+ ...


----------



## geomujo (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich ja genausowenig. Die steht wie gesagt noch nicht auf der Webseite.

Im Kern ist es das gleiche Lagersystem wie bei der Ballistic/Caldia. Ein 5-Lager-System ohne Rotor-Nut-Bearing. Dazu wie die Ballistic kein Lager im Line-Roller (da sollte Daiwa dringend nachbessern und Lager im Line-Roller nicht erst ab 350€ im Angebot haben).

Weitere Lagerunterschiede:

- Kein Lager in der Spule
- Kein Lager auf dem Spulenschaft
- Wohl nur 1 Lager am Knob

Bis auf den Line-Roller lässt sich alles nachrüsten bei Bedarf. Damit ist sie für mich die bessere Freams. 

Daiwa-Spulen kannst du im Fachhandel ordern. Ne Ballistic-Spule kostete mich 45€. Kannst aber auch ne Freams-Spule bestellen, die müsste etwas günstiger sein bei gleicher Bremskraft. Die Ballistic-Spule hat den Vorteil dass sie schon ein Lager intus hat.


----------



## Kaka (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke für die Erläuterung. Ich lass das aber so. Mir ist das nicht so wichtig, so lange alles tadellos läuft.


----------



## lollo (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Schaut ja geil aus !!!
Wie ist das Preis-leistungs Verhältnis


----------



## lollo (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kann die jemand mal bitte verlinken mit einem gutem Angebot


----------



## geomujo (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da https://pro-fishing.de/frontbremsrollen/24990-daiwa-lexa-ex-3012-a-043178138014.html


----------



## lollo (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Welche Rollengröse würdet ihr für ne 2,40  Ballistic Rute empfehlen den es gibt bei der Rolle diese Modelle 

Lexa EX 2500A             10421-250     6                190 m/Ø 0,25 mm     4,8:1        265 g    
Lexa EX 2508A             10421-258     6                 200 m/Ø 0,23 mm    4,8:1        265 g    
Lexa EX 3000A             10421-300     6                 220 m/Ø 0,28 mm    4,7:1        315 g    
Lexa EX 3012A             10421-312     6                195 m/Ø 0,27 mm     4,7:1        315 g
Lexa EX 4000A             10421-400     6                270 m/Ø 0,30 mm     4,9:1        390 g


----------



## SAM77 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

kommt drauf an auf was du fischen willst und wo und wieviel wg die rute hat lollo


----------



## lollo (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hecht ist Zierfisch und 7-28 g


----------



## SAM77 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



lollo schrieb:


> Hecht ist Zierfisch und 7-28 g


hecht ist n raubfisch und kein ZIERFISCH :q :q tschuldigung der musste sein :q :q
also bei dem wg würde ich nur ne 2500 nehmen
allerdings sind -28g wg in meinen augen auch recht wenig auf hecht


----------



## RayZero (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



SAM77 schrieb:


> hecht ist n raubfisch und kein ZIERFISCH :q :q tschuldigung der musste sein :q :q
> also bei dem wg würde ich nur ne 2500 nehmen
> allerdings sind -28g wg in meinen augen auch recht wenig auf hecht



Außerdem gehört an die Ballistic auch ne Daiwa Ballistc EX Rolle :q |bla: ... Ne ernsthaft - die Daiwa Ballistic ist auch eine sehr sehr gute Rolle.


----------



## geomujo (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Recht hatta!  
So unzierfischhaft schaut er aber garnicht aus. 

Die kleinste Größe reicht locker aus wenns nicht grad an den Bodden geht.


----------



## SAM77 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ok ok ihr habt ja recht 
n hecht ist natürlich auch n zierfisch|wavey:


----------



## lollo (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja ist die Ballistic. Rolle besser ?


----------



## geomujo (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Raubfischen ist der Hecht schon wirklich majestätisch anmutendes Wesen.

Schöner sind eigentlich nur noch Salmoniden - mit dem der Hecht phylogenetisch sehr stark verwandt ist (phylogenetisch sind Hecht und Salmo's Brüder).

Die Ballistic ist leichter und in der Peripherie besser mit Lagern ausgestattet. Getriebe ist identisch. Ist also ne Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben ob Kunststoff oder Metall.


----------



## lollo (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und habe die Ballistic Rute in 10-40 hätte ne 3000 Rolle verwendet !!


----------



## Kaka (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



lollo schrieb:


> Die Schaut ja geil aus !!!
> Wie ist das Preis-leistungs Verhältnis


Vom Trockenkurbeln sensationell. Wie gesagt hatte heute alles bis zur Certate in der Hand. Trotzdem für die neue Lexa entschieden. 

Richtig bewerten kann man das aber natürlich erst nach mehrmaligem Angeln.


----------



## geomujo (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und wie schlägt sich Shimano so? Da klingt das durch die Bank weg nicht so positiv zwischen extrem teuer und günstig.


----------



## Kaka (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;quot; Thread.*

Ich fische auch Stradic ci4 + und Rarenium mit Begeisterung. Ähnliche Preise, ähnliches Niveau. Aber wie gesagt, die Lexa kann ich noch nicht abschließend bewerten. Bewertung bisher nur beim Trockenkurbeln möglich.

Optik ist wirklich der Hammer. Je nach Einstrahlung schimmert sie türkis bzw. Bläulich lila. Ganz spezielle Rolle wenn man rein die Optik betrachtet.


----------



## SAM77 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hab ne Stradic FJ die geb ich auch nicht mehr her
allerdings hat die ne recht hohe übersetztung 6,2:1

und ne technium fc die läuft auch sehr gut 4,8:1


----------



## Kaka (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach Stallion Hybrid Light und CX Nano Perch nun die dritte Konger im Bunde. Das sind einfach tolle, preiswerte Ruten. Bin zum dritten mal begeistert. Konger Stallion Sword Strike!


----------



## murph (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also diese Konger Ruten sehen schon verdammt lecker aus. Bin zwar EIGENTLICH in allen Bereichen abgedeckt, aber da komme ich doch ins schwärmen!


----------



## Aalbubi (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich bin vor 2 Wochen im Baumarkt über reduzierte Doiyo Wobbler gestolpert. 2 Taler pro Wobbler. Nur noch 30 mal schlafen gehen und dann geht es mit ihnen ans Wasser. Hoffentlich sind die gut


----------



## spike999 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kaka schrieb:


> Nach Stallion Hybrid Light und CX Nano Perch nun die dritte Konger im Bunde. Das sind einfach tolle, preiswerte Ruten. Bin zum dritten mal begeistert. Konger Stallion Sword Strike!



Hör bitte auf zu schwärmen |uhoh::q




murph schrieb:


> Also diese Konger Ruten sehen schon verdammt lecker aus. Bin zwar EIGENTLICH in allen Bereichen abgedeckt, aber da komme ich doch ins schwärmen!



geht mir ähnlich...bin am überlegen mir eine sword strike als extra blech und hardbaitrute zu gönnen...dafür soll sie ja super sein,vielleicht kannst ja nochmal dazu was sagen kaka


----------



## Kaka (16. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spike999 schrieb:


> Hör bitte auf zu schwärmen |uhoh::q
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier gehts weiter:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4508150#post4508150


----------



## spike999 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kenn ich und verfolge den tread regelmäßig und dadurch auch auf die rute aufmerksam geworden...danke für die klasse zusammenfassung...10min nach dem anderem post hab ich se bestellt,egal...freu mich jetzt schon :q


----------



## RayZero (23. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Daiwa Team Daiwa Mode 3.0 UL Jigger 802ML*
















Suchte eine Distanzjigge, welche die Shore Gun nach unten hin abrundet. Habe eine sehr geile Rute mit der Daiwa gefunden!

Zuerst war ich etwas erschrocken, als ich das Griffstück sah. Der Blank, also am Backbone, ist für eine 21g Rute relativ dick. Aber trotzdem kommt sie *bei 2,42m nur auf 118g!*
Sie hat eine SolidTip, welche sehr dünn ist. Das in Verbindung mit dem starken Rückgrad ergibt eine Rute, die in der Spitze wahnsinnig schnell und sensibel ist und trotzdem keine Kompromisse beim Hackensetzen macht. Sie ist definitiv Zandertauglich! Die 21g passen - mehr geht wegen der Solid Tip nicht... Rückmeldung ist sensationell. Ich bin mit dem kauf sehr zufrieden!

Hier geht es zum Album:

http://imgur.com/a/KizLS


----------



## geomujo (23. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Haha geil! 

Die Versuchung war dann wohl doch zuuu groß  Und mit Recht - das Teil sieht amok geil aus! Ich persönlich hab den Kauf der Rute auch noch nicht ganz aufgegeben. Mich hatten nur die K-Ringe etwas gestört.

Dass die Rückmeldung sehr gut sein würde hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht 

Na mal sehen - ne Ladung MaxRap's oder noch ne Jiggerspin.
Wie würdest du sie zur Verwendung von Wobblern einschätzen in erster Nährung?

EDIT: achso - kostet?


----------



## RayZero (23. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



geomujo schrieb:


> Haha geil!
> 
> Die Versuchung war dann wohl doch zuuu groß  Und mit Recht - das Teil sieht amok geil aus! Ich persönlich hab den Kauf der Rute auch noch nicht ganz aufgegeben. Mich hatten nur die K-Ringe etwas gestört.
> 
> ...



107€

Hmm also ich finde eine Solid Tip super beim Jigger, Faulenzen und bei Rigs. Für Twitchbaits schluckt sie viel zu viel. Wenn dann Cranks und alles was man einleiert. Aber dir wird schon ein Verwendungszweck für Hardbaits einfallen :q


----------



## geomujo (23. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also unter dem Aspekt, dass ich mich eigentlich schon auf eine zweite KR-X Seabass eingeschossen habe, ebenfalls in dem Wurfgewichtsbereich (5-24g) und ich bereits ein Modell in Form der Kurodai (3-21g) habe würde ich dann doch wieder davon weggehen - auch wenn es mir total schwer fällt. Ich hätte dann 3 Ruten zwischen 21 und 25g alle mit mindestens Spitzenaktion und alle in ähnlicher Länge. Die Daiwa wäre dann gewichtsmäßig genau zwischen einer Kurodai und einer Seabass. Das wäre dann schon wieder Overkill. Da ich ohnehin kein Softbaiter bin kann ich auch ohne eine X-Fast-Aktion ganz gut leben.

Somit wirds dann doch erstmal wieder eine Ladung 15er MaxRap's nachdem ich heute wiedermal ein Schmuckstück verloren habe. Auf Verluste reagiere ich meist mit Frustkäufen. N Gummifisch zu verlieren - dem weine ich keine Träne nach - wenn aber teure Wobbler versenkt werden kotzt mich dass immer übel an.

Sobald ich meine letzten nicht-JDM-Ruten verkauft habe wid die Seabass geordert.

Immerhin konnte ich heute endlich den ersten Fisch (ein ~50 Hecht) mit der neuen Rocksweeper Limited NRS-922MH fangen. Werfen macht ja damit schon riesenlaune - aber der Drill, wenn der Hecht dann übers  Wasser springt an so einer Rute - das hat schon was  Mit dem MaxRap15 hat sich da übrgigens eine perfekte Kombo gefunden.

PS: Die Rolle passt aber auch wie die Faust auf's Auge an der Rute ;-)


----------



## lollo (23. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wollte keinen Therat erstellen aber weis jemand ob man an diese Rute ne normale Spinnrolle montiert kann 
http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,4__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10


----------



## Andal (23. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was wäre denn eine "unnormale", oder gar abnorme Spinnrolle?


----------



## lollo (23. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eine baitcastrolle !!


----------



## Peno (23. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Baitcast nit


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (23. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Rollenfüße für Spinnrollen sind standardisiert auf 62mm Länge. Da sollte alles passen.


----------



## lollo (24. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja aber ist diese Rute für spinnrollen oder baitcastrollen


----------



## Paul55oo (24. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



lollo schrieb:


> Wollte keinen Therat erstellen aber weis jemand ob man an diese Rute ne normale Spinnrolle montiert kann
> http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,4__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10



Berechtigte Frage. Auf der Daiwa-HP wird die Rute fälschlicherweise unter der Rubrik "Spinnruten" aufgeführt. Es handelt sich aber um eine Rute für Multi- bzw. Baitcastrollen. Oder anders gesagt: Ja, es mit möglich, aber wenig sinnvoll, eine herkömmliche Spinnrolle an dieser Rute zu montieren.


----------



## lollo (24. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe ich mir fast gedacht anhand des Rollenhalters


----------



## RayZero (24. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Im Daiwa Katalog 2016 siehst du, dass es sich um eine Baitcast-Rute handelt. Hätten sie trotzdem besser Kennzeichnen können...


----------



## Kaka (27. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein Hybrid Light hat jetzt Ihre verdiente eigene Rolle. Daiwa Ballistic EX 2000. 

Habe jetzt die neue Lexa und die Ballistic sowie Stradic ci4 + und Rarenium. Ich meine fast Daiwa bietet da mittlerweile mehr in Sachen Verarbeitung und vor allem sind die Daiwa Rollen richtig schön gefettet. Das vermisse ich bei Shimano.


----------



## Kaka (28. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schnur hat sie jetzt auch. Momoi Ryujin 0,06 in orange. Links auch noch Schnur für die Lexa EX 3000 A. Da gab's die alte klassische Daiwa 8 Braid in angegebenen 0,14.


----------



## geomujo (29. April 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Post aus Litauen:

6x Rapala MaxRap 15 (23g)
Wird genutzt mit der neuen Abu Rocksweeper Limited NRS-922MH und der Abu Salty Stage KR-X Seabass SXSS-882ML-KR für die Jagd auf Hechte im Flachwasser und Freiwasser.


Die drei mittleren (blau türkis silber) haben einen Metallkern im  Inneren und sind daher für größere Kontakte z.b. mit Brückenbauten  besser gerüstet da sie stabiler sind. Sie haben aber kein  lasergraviertes Schuppenmuster sondern ein 3d-holografischen  Flächeneffekt der bei Sonnenschein wie ein Blinker wirkt. Leider wurden  diese aus dem Katalog genommen. Die restlichen sind "normale"  Plastik-Köder.







Das komplette persönliche Sortiment an 15er MaxRap's sieht nun so aus:


----------



## Polarfuchs (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute habe ich auch mal ein Foto, von dem ich denke, dass es wert ist, hier gepostet zu werden


----------



## RayZero (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

3x Rocke - sehr geil. Hätte am liebsten auch alle 3 [emoji16]


----------



## Promachos (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Heute habe ich auch mal ein Foto, von dem ich denke, dass es wert ist, hier gepostet zu werden



Hallo!

 #6 Grüß mir mein Schätzchen. Ist ja in bester Gesellschaft.:q

 Gruß Promachos


----------



## geomujo (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kamen an:

1x Boca ABEC7 Orange Seal Keramik-Hybrid-Lager (Gummiabdeckung, trocken)
1x Boca ABEC5 Lightning Keramik Hybrid-Lager (Metallabdeckung, trocken)
1x Boca ABEC5 Lightning Keramik Hybrid-Lager (Gummiabdeckung, gefettet)
6x Daiwa ABEC5 Knob-Lager (Metallabdeckung, trocken)
- Alle Lager 4x7x2,5mm

Die Keramik-Lager sind für das Schnurlaufröllchen der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme 500, deren Originallager fürchterliche Qualität haben und Schleifgeräusche erzeugen. Verbaut wurde erstmal das ABEC5 Lightning mit Gummiabdeckung. Erster Test war super. Rolle macht quasi keine hörbaren Geräusche mehr. Wenn dann hört man nur noch wenn zu trockene Schnur durch die Ringeinlagen reibt.
Ob ich das Orange-Seal wirklich brauche - mal sehen. Vielleicht fndet es auch seinen Weg in eine Luvias.

Die Knob-Lager kamen in die 3 Luvias-Kurbeln. Der große T-Knob dreht jetzt genauso lange wie der der Sorön STX, ist aber etwas lauter. Also für Schnurlaufröllchen sind die nicht geeignet.

Bisher hat sich die Bestellung (~40€) voll gelohnt, erspart es mir doch den Kauf einer vierten Luvias, da die Mitchell wohl nun perfekt läuft.


----------



## TooShort (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute beim Raubfischevent des American Tackleshop eingekauft. Montag kanns losgehen. 






















Ich bin so gespannt. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## murph (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Gigan sieht mal verdammt lecker aus!


----------



## TooShort (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Montag werde ich mal testen. Die anderen beiden sind schon nachbearbeitet um tiefer zu laufen. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

Palms Molla MSGS 66UL2XF. Perfekte Ergänzung zu meiner Konger Paladin CX Nano Perch!


----------



## geomujo (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ging ja schnell: sie ist schon da!

Bei Angeljoe für 199.99€ 
*Abu Garcia Salty Stage KR-X SeaBass SXSS-902L-KR

*
Erster Checkup beim Trockenwedeln verlief sehr gut. Spürbar  spitzenbetonter als das ML-Modell. Meine Befürchtungen zu großer  Kopflastigkeit wegen des fehlenden Foregrips bestätigte sich nicht. Da  hat Abu seine Hausaufgaben gemacht und ein 2,74m-Modell präsentiert,  dass aus dem Handgelenk heraus bedienbar ist, ja sogar extra dafür  gemacht ist. Man könnte sogar twitchen wenn man will. Sie liegt ohne  Rolle jedenfalls schon sehr gut in der Hand. Der Blank ist wie erwartet  schön weich hat aber nach hinten raus richtig Power. Die Kreuzwicklung  geht über 3/4 des Blanks. Nur die Spitze ist ausgespart. 

Bilder:


















Und als Beweis, dass es sich wirklich um eine echte JDM-Rute handelt die  Dokumentation mit den schonmal angesprochenen Comic-Zichnungen


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir jetzt nach vielen Jahren der "Baumarktfunzeln" eine Fenix HL30 gegönnt. Jeden Cent wert! #6

https://www.google.de/?ion=1&espv=2#q=fenix hl30


----------



## geomujo (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Richtig geil sind auch Lezyne-Lampen.
Ich seh grad, die haben ihr Programm an Kopflampen eingestellt und konzentrieren sich bis auf Helm-Adapturen voll auf Fahrradlampen.


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wichtig war mir halt auch das Rotlicht. Wurmsuche, geringere "Blindheit", wenn die Funzel plötzlich aus ist und auch viel weniger Mücken im Brolly. Um das gegenüberliegende Ufer auszuleuchten sind ja Handlampen eh besser geeignet.


----------



## Kaka (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Einmalig wirklich was teureres gegönnt. Sonst fische ich Ballistic, Stradic, Rarenium und Co. 

Für meine Shad Jigger Sensitive. Traumhaft!


----------



## Promachos (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr chic, Kaka!#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## RayZero (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr sehr Nice - beneide dich Kai [emoji16]. Meine Regierung würde mir das Nudelholz in die Fresse hauen wenn ich mit ner 300€ Rolle heimkommen würde [emoji12][emoji23]


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> .......Meine Regierung würde mir das Nudelholz in die Fresse hauen wenn ich mit ner 300€ Rolle heimkommen würde [emoji12][emoji23]



Da hast Du Deine Regierung aber vollkommen falsch erzogen.

 Wenn ich zuhause erzähle: "Die anderen Junges haben über mich gelacht, weil ich so eine billige Angelrolle benutze." ist ihr Stolz unmittelbar verletzt und ich werde gezwungen, mir unverzüglich eine bessere (ev. auch die Beste) Rolle zu kaufen. |supergri


----------



## Kaka (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Sehr sehr Nice - beneide dich Kai [emoji16].  Meine Regierung würde mir das Nudelholz in die Fresse hauen wenn ich mit  ner 300€ Rolle heimkommen würde [emoji12][emoji23]



Dafür habe ich nur sechs Ruten und jetzt fünf Rollen. Du gibst also trotzdem mehr aus :q:q#6


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Sehr sehr Nice - beneide dich Kai [emoji16]. Meine Regierung würde mir das Nudelholz in die Fresse hauen wenn ich mit ner 300€ Rolle heimkommen würde [emoji12][emoji23]



 Meine würde mir damit selbstgemachte Pasta anbieten,
 damit ich nicht zum Angeln gehe.:m

 fettes Petri

 Ach ja, geile Rolle.


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eigentlich wollte ich bei Wobblern nicht mehr zulegen, ich hab ja schon so viele. Auf der anderen Seite fand ich die echt schick, und günstig sind sie auch [emoji56]


----------



## murph (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das schaut mir doch nach SPRO PowerCatcher aus! Ich stehe auch auf die Dinger!

Gab es heute im Vorbeilaufen bei mir.


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nee, Payo Aegis Oneten. Aber Spro sind auch prima!


----------



## shoti (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...irgendwie ist das dieses Jahr aus dem Ruder gelaufen ....
:vik:






























































Der vollständigkeit halber


----------



## Andal (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wieso? Ohne Gerätschaften ist es ganz schlecht Fische zu fangen.

Aber ich würds gut wegsperren.


----------



## pennfanatic (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sieht mächtig toll aus !  
War das Haus und das Auto auch dabei?:vik:


----------



## shoti (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

..Auto  = Firmenwagen...ich bekomme leider alle halbe Jahre einen neuen :q 

...Haus...Eigentum..

ach ja, die wichtigste Anschaffung dieses Jahres habe ich vergessen


----------



## pennfanatic (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auch nicht schlecht!#g


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wichtigste Anschaffung,Glas oder PC ?￼  

Tackle schaut gut aus.

Bis auf die verdeckten Rollenkartons mal überschlagen..da freut sich Handel und Besitzer[emoji6]


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

bei shoti sieht's ein wenig aus wie im Schlaraffenland,..#6


----------



## shoti (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...Rollenkartons....sind Shimi´s Rarenium und Biomaster.....

PC is so mein zweites ( oder erstes ?? ) Steckenpferd 

Schlaraffenland ? wegen dem Garten oder wie ?

oder dem Hefe ?


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

natürlich wegen des Weißbieres,..


----------



## shoti (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

und das von einem der aus dem Norden kommt


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mich früher immer auf den Norden gefreut.
Auch wegen den herben pilssorten. Jever, flensburger usw.
Komme aber die letzten 2 Jahre leider nicht mehr dazu hoch zu fahren....

Mit dem weißbier hatte ich es nie....

Egal zur zeit ist eh Wasser angesagt. Man ist ja schließlich keine 60 mehr


----------



## Purist (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Habe mich früher immer auf den Norden gefreut.
> Auch wegen den herben pilssorten. Jever, flensburger usw.
> Komme aber die letzten 2 Jahre leider nicht mehr dazu hoch zu fahren....



Ach komm, Pils aus dem Norden hat jeder gut sortierte Getränkehändler, Flens jede Tanke :m


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Aber nicht vom Fass.....#d

Bei mir hier gibt es Bitburger, auch nicht übel,  oder Krombacher.
Flens und Jever eher nicht.


----------



## Promachos (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Aber nicht vom Fass.....#d
> 
> Bei mir hier gibt es Bitburger, auch nicht übel,  oder Krombacher.
> Flens und Jever eher nicht.



Hallo!

Kommt nach Obefranken und genießt - dann erst werdet ihr wissen, wie "richtiges" Bier schmeckt#h.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So lange es kein Rauchbier sein muss.


----------



## Purist (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Aber nicht vom Fass.....#d



Flens gehört in die Bottle.
Bei Jever bin ich mir noch nicht einmal sicher, ob die Faßabfüllung noch in Jever ist, die produzieren doch auch in Dortmund.


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.on der theke*

In laboe, vor jahrhunderten, gab es flens in gläsern, von der Theke, lecker!
Das plopp der Flaschen hörte ich aber auch gerne!
Aber hier kriegst du das fast gar nicht.
Jever hat eine wechselhafe Geschichte. War sogar mal bei löwenbräu. Ist aber schon wieder verkauft.


----------



## felixR (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Kommt nach Obefranken und genießt - dann erst werdet ihr wissen, wie "richtiges" Bier schmeckt#h.
> 
> Gruß Promachos


Das ist wohl war, da fahr ich immer gerne hin.


----------



## Promachos (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Andal schrieb:


> So lange es kein Rauchbier sein muss.



Das schenken wir nur an die ahnungslosen Touristen aus, bevorzugt Norddeutsche, Amis und Asiaten. Der Einheimische trinkt im Normalfall etwas anderes.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Promachos schrieb:


> Das schenken wir nur an die ahnungslosen Touristen aus, bevorzugt Norddeutsche, Amis und Asiaten. *Der Einheimische trinkt im Normalfall etwas anderes*.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Und das aus gutem Grund! :m


----------



## shoti (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

..HEY Norddeutsche sind keine TOURISTEN !!! Wir sind Eroberer !!!!

Btw...Kommentare zu meinem kaufrausch sind auch gerne gesehen


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



shoti schrieb:


> ..HEY Norddeutsche sind keine TOURISTEN !!! Wir sind Eroberer !!!!
> 
> Btw...Kommentare zu meinem kaufrausch sind auch gerne gesehen



Aber auch bloß in Jesolo aufm Campingplatz. |wavey:


----------



## shoti (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

In der Diskussion um die „Urheimat“ seit der Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts haben nationalistische Gründe oft eine wichtige Rolle gespielt. So wurde die Annahme einer Herkunft aus den westasiatischen Steppen von dem Archäologen Gustaf Kossinna (1902) und von dem Indogermanisten Hermann Hirt (1905) zugunsten einer Herkunft aus dem geographischen Bereich Norddeutschlands oder Skandinaviens abgelehnt. 

SIEG !!!!! :vik:


----------



## lippfried (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

also was habt Ihr gekauft? Bilder?


----------



## Hänger06 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zum Glück hast du ja eine große Heckklappe am Auto....fehlt nur noch der Traumfisch. Schöne Stöckchen ....|rolleyes



shoti schrieb:


> ...irgendwie ist das dieses Jahr aus dem Ruder gelaufen ....
> :vik:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hänger06 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Da hast Du Deine Regierung aber vollkommen falsch erzogen.
> 
> Wenn ich zuhause erzähle: "Die anderen Junges haben über mich gelacht, weil ich so eine billige Angelrolle benutze." ist ihr Stolz unmittelbar verletzt und ich werde gezwungen, mir unverzüglich eine bessere (ev. auch die Beste) Rolle zu kaufen. |supergri



Dazu fällt mir ein:

3 Neureiche Damen sind beim golfen am Vormittag und eine fängt an zu erzählen...Also mein Mann der gönnt sich ab und zu eine Luxushure für 500€, und seit er das macht herrscht bei uns Frieden im Bett...Ach sagt die eine ...Das macht mein Mann auch....beide schauen die 3te an und die schweigt betreten.
Am Abend kommt ihr Mann von sein Vorstandsposten nach Hause und sie überfällt ihn an der Haustür " Gehst du zu Luxushuren und gibst du mehr als 500€ dafür aus? Er darauf betreten und reumütig " Ja Schatz und es tut mir furchtbar leid" Sie "Gott sei Dank ich dachte schon das wir uns das nicht leisten könnten"


----------



## sevone (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*











Bei mir gab's eine "Bootsrute" zum Naturköderangeln auf Hechte und ein Hemd zum Angeln im Sommer.


----------



## shoti (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jo...so Anziehtackle is auch ne feine Sache....liebe meine Carplogic Boots


----------



## Mefomaik (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der &amp;amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;amp;quot; Thread.*

Ich wollte gestern nur paar  Jigköpfe als Reserve holen,hab mir vieles andre wirklich nur angeschaut(man hat ja vieles...) und wollte neben der Kasse nur nochmal kurz in die Rollenvetrine schauen!

Dann hat der Filialleiter mir 20% Rabatt Angeboten...

Nu hab ich ne neue Daiwa








Ungeplant aber schön[emoji12] 


Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jigfreak88 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der &amp;amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;amp;quot; Thread.*

Welche Rolle von Daiwa ist das genau?


----------



## lollo (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Soweit ich das sehe ist das die Ballistic von Daiwa


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Infinity Q - steht doch auch auf der Verpackung.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eine neues Zanderspielzeug für den Kanal :g Jetzt muss nur das Wetter sich mal ein wenig beruhigen...


----------



## Mefomaik (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;quot; Thread.*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Infinity Q - steht doch auch auf der Verpackung.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


Genau das ist Sie(2500A)! Echt nen feines Teil...[emoji41] 

Bin auch ziemlich zufrieden mit der Rolle bis jetz!

Hier noch ne Nahaufnahme...

https://youtu.be/JhorxSnEmEo


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Eine neues Zanderspielzeug für den Kanal :g Jetzt muss nur das Wetter sich mal ein wenig beruhigen...



Sehr gute Wahl. Ich bin ebenso begeistert.


----------



## geomujo (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Diese blöden Daiwa-Produkt-Fotos!

Die Rolle sieht real deutlich besser aus als auf den Fotos. Auch die 12-Luvias war Fototechnisch total daneben. Die kriegen das einfach nicht hin, die Produkte adäquat per Foto zu beschreiben. Daiwa ist da nicht der einzige Klagepunkt.

Zur Rolle:
Scheint das Gegenstück zur 12 Luvias nur mit Metallgehäuse zu sein. 
Warum hab ich die nicht vorher entdeckt?! Könnte mir den kauf der Certate ersparen. Allerdings wäre ich wenig bereit mehr als 250€ für die Infinity-Q zu zahlen. Dafür ist sie dann doch technisch etwas hinterher und wie alle "Made in Japan"-Daiwa's in Europa perse überteuert.


----------



## Santy (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das ist die GDM-Certate, mal so nebenbei|rolleyes#q


----------



## Mefomaik (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

Ich habe meine zu nen ähnlichen Kurs bekommen,so war der Reiz größer sich was neues zu holen

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dendrobaten2000 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich kann die Rolle nur jedem empfehlen,fische selber ne 2500a und ne 3000a....
technisch steht die keiner certate hinterher und ist ihr Geld wert, und hat mit der Luvias so viel gemeinsam wie ein Elefant und ein Flugzeug..
@..geomujo...ist halt kein Abu Garcia-Schrott
gruss
michael


----------



## Ruti Island (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



dendrobaten2000 schrieb:


> @..geomujo...ist halt kein Abu Garcia-Schrott





Wir haben hier also einen kleinen Frechdachs an Bord [emoji848]


----------



## Promachos (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Wir haben hier also einen kleinen Frechdachs an Bord [emoji848]



Was heißt hier "klein"?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Sygi.94 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;quot; Thread.*













Am Samstag erstmal eine schöne Shimano Stradic mit einer  Spro Red Arc 10300 mit ner schönen gelben Powerpro geholt . Bisher vollends zufrieden [emoji16] 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;quot; Thread.*

Rute:Konger Stallion Black Heron
         2,44 m 7-28 g

Rolle: Daiwa Freams 2500 A

Schnur:Kogha Super1 (8fach) Braid


----------



## Mefomaik (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nette Combo,super

Gesendet von meinem SM-T810 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;quot; Thread.*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Rute:Konger Stallion Black Heron
> 2,44 m 7-28 g
> 
> Rolle: Daiwa Freams 2500 A
> ...



Da hat es wohl auch gekongert


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;quot; Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Da hat es wohl auch gekongert


So ungefähr[emoji6]


----------



## TooShort (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






Mein neues Spielzeug. Gunki Iron T C198 ML mit Gunki BC 2000 HG. Ich will ans Wasser jetzt. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OSSSSE (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



TooShort schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug. Gunki Iron T C198 ML mit Gunki BC 2000 HG. Ich will ans Wasser jetzt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


Tolle Kombo [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15] 

Was für eine Schnur hast du drauf? Mono? LS?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooShort (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Momentan noch ne 0.30er monofile. Geflecht wollte ich am Anfang noch vermeiden. Ist meine erste Multirolle. Sonntag wird sie am Vereinssee entjungfert. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OSSSSE (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na dann viel Erfolg beim ersten Mal 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schmeiß die Mono runter und mach ne PE drauf! Is alles Quatsch..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooShort (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Quatsch hin oder her, ich kam gut zurecht heute. Fast keine Vogelnester. Klar, an Wurfweite mangelt es noch, aber fürs erste mal bin ich mehr als zufrieden. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;quot; Thread.*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Rute:Konger Stallion Black Heron
> 2,44 m 7-28 g



Und, hat sich das "Gekongere" gelohnt? Hast du sie schon ausprobiert?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;quot; Thread.*



Kaka schrieb:


> Und, hat sich das "Gekongere" gelohnt? Hast du sie schon ausprobiert?


Ich sag nur..das Wetter [emoji37] 

Phasenweise Regenfrei gabs ja,da war ich nur dummerweise die Brötchen verdienen.

Mal hoffen,das jetzt im Urlaub das Wetter mitspielt.

Vom Trockenwedeln her,allerdings mehr als überzeugend.

Ok,einige Würfe hinterm Haus gabs auch[emoji6] 

Wenn ich ein paar Ausflüge gebacken bekomme,gibts zur Stallion was im Konger Fred.


----------



## Jens76 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,

Bild nicht so toll!

Shimano Joy Heavy Feeder 360
Shimano Baitrunner DL 4000 FB

Für den Einstieg ins Feeder-/Grundangeln.


----------



## TooShort (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






Einmal Traxxis 55 mit Batterie und Ladegerät bitte. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pike-81 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen!
Jo, habe ich auch. 
Absolut empfehlenswert, nichts falsch gemacht. 
Viel Spaß damit. 
Petri


----------



## TooShort (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke. Den werde ich sicher haben. Wird direkt heute auf dem Vereinssee eingeweiht. 



Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bobster (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Komponenten für eine Fliegenrute :m


----------



## jkc (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hechtfutter :m






Grüße JK


----------



## WoifeBGH (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was ist der erste von oben für ein geiles Teil?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, das ist ne Kopie vom Musky Innovations Twin Fin; ein Bobcat Tailer: https://www.fishingmegastore.com/dennett-bobcat-tailer-lures~10471.html

Vergleichbare gibt´s auch von der Angeldomäne:
http://www.angel-domaene.de/roy-fishers-giant-killer-240-ss--4897.html

Grüße JK


----------



## pike-81 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen!
Sieht lecker aus jkc!
Petri


----------



## mxsterwxmbxl (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Mein neurer Dropshot Barschjäger*:
Spro Micro Cast Rute
1,98m
3-18g

Und heute als erstes auf Tauwurm am Dropshot einen schönen 50er Hecht gefangen. Köder war wohl nicht mit ''Barsch'' beschriftet...


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir mal neue Raubfischgrundruten und -rollen(für Aal, Hecht, evtl. Wels.....) gegönnt.


----------



## Mefomaik (3. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehen ja ganz nett aus,welches wg und Preis haben die?

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (3. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das hätte ich sein können. Möchtest du meinen nickname?

:vi


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Penn Heavy Pilk 3m 100-180gr.
Slammer 560



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Das hätte ich sein können. Möchtest du meinen nickname?
> 
> :vi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Hab mir mal neue Raubfischgrundruten und -rollen(für Aal, Hecht, evtl. Wels.....) gegönnt.


Feine Ausstattung für's sorgenfreie Dickfischen ! #6


----------



## angler1996 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Aal-Kräne:q#h


----------



## RayZero (9. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir noch ne neue ML Spinning für Barsch gegönnt - primär für Hardbaits damit ich mit meiner Tailwalk Gekiha bei Gummis und Rigs bleiben kann [emoji16].

Es handelt sich um eine Rute, welche ich beim ersten durchblättern des neuen Shimano Katalogs ziemlich hässlich fand. Aber dann habe ich mich immer wieder ertappt, dass ich an ihr hängen geblieben bin und schließlich habe ich sie für 80€ geschossen. 

Es handelt sich um die einteilige Shimano Bassterra XT 266M mit einem angegeben Wurfgewicht von 10g (die kann mehr ab - da bin ich mir sicher). Das es sich hier um eine einteilige Rute handelt stört mich nicht - kenn ich ja von meinen ML Casting Rods. Die Bassterra kommt mit einem Shimano XT100 Blank (ungeschliffen und nicht lackiert!), Fuji Alconite Guides und Fuji Rollenhalter. Sie ist sehr leicht (um die 90g) und ziemlich straff - sollte sehr gut als Twitche funktionieren.

Verarbeitung ist absolut top - die Ringe sind Kerzen gerade und schön in einer Flucht.


----------



## geomujo (10. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schick Schick ...


----------



## pike-81 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen!
Futter für die Rolle. 
Zander, Dickbarsch und Schniepelhechte. 







Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## buddah (17. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und für jede Mutti langts auch noch locker!!


----------



## pike-81 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Mutti kam zwar nicht. 
Dafür ein Härtetest der etwas anderen Art:
Dieses Wasserschwein habe ich gestern ungewollt beim Sonnenbaden gerissen. 
Ist natürlich sofort unaufhaltsam in ein Krautfeld geprescht. 
Als ich ihn da rausgezerrt habe, konnte ich richtig spüren, wie die Schnur da unten alles abgemäht hat. 
Krasser Fight. 
Echt geile Schnur. 
Schön glatt, rund und geschmeidig. 
Hat sich gelohnt. 
Petri







"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Jens76 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neue Waffe in den Weser-Buhnen!














Gespannt ich bin!

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riesenangler (25. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute gekommen. Die Selbstmordente.


----------



## Stulle (25. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Heute gekommen. Die Selbstmordente.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 248946


[emoji23]  wenn da was beißt dann was großes


----------



## jkc (25. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

5 little ducks went out one day...

Für mich ein reiner Spaßköder - denke was Effizienz angeht haben andere Sachen den Schnabel vorn. 

Aber eins muss man denen Lassen: Savage Gear steht so ziemlich konkurrenzlos da, was das Köderprogramm in Qualität, Durchdachtheit/ Funktionalität, Innovation und Auswahl zum Hechtangeln angeht, nicht zu vergessen auch das Marketing.#6 
Was mich angeht: Line Thru Roach muss ich unbedingt haben.
Edit: Ich denke kein Hecht aufwärts der 55cm hat Probleme das Ding zumindest zu attackieren.

Grüße JK


----------



## Riesenangler (25. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die geht heute noch zu Wasser.


----------



## jkc (25. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Pass auf Raubvögel auf, hatte mal das Erlebnis, dass ein Habicht seine Krallen nach meinem Arbogast Jitterbug ausgestreckt hat und erst einen Meter vorher abgedreht ist, da ist die Ente wahrscheinlich noch schwerer als künstlich zu identifizieren.:q


----------



## Ruti Island (25. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab das Ding auch, allerdings in der kleinen Ausführung. Welche hast du?






Denke auch eher, dass es ein Spaßköder ist oder für sehr flache Gewässer. Aber der Lauf ist echt Hammer mit den Paddel-Füßen.

Hab mir jetzt auch die 30cm Ratte vorbestellt, von der verspreche ich mir wenigstens mal nen guten Flusshecht.

Realistisches Aussehen der Köder und Marketing sind bei Savage Gear wirklich einmalig!


----------



## Riesenangler (25. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auch die kleine.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Was mich angeht: Line Thru Roach muss ich unbedingt haben.
> Edit: Ich denke kein Hecht aufwärts der 55cm hat Probleme das Ding zumindest zu attackieren.


Ich habe auf der 30er Forelle schon genügend kleinere Hechte und Attacken gehabt, da wird ein 25er Köder ebenfalls gut gepackt.
Von den ersten Roaches (keine Ahnung ob die neuen anders sind) hat mir das Laufverhalten nicht gefallen.

Aber die Enten sind so überhaupt nicht mein ding.


----------



## jkc (25. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, laut Tuben-Viedeos gefällt mir der Lauf der Roaches besser als von den Forellen - diese schlängeln mir zu sehr.
Die Größenangabe bezog sich auf die Ente, da es aber die kleine ist, kann man wahrscheinlich sogar nochmal 20cm abziehen.

Laut einem Guide: Kleinster Fisch auf die 40er Trout war ein 68er.:q 

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (25. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, bei mir ist auch wieder etwas Hechtfutter angekommen:






10" Suick
9" Big Ernie
10" Believer Jointed
10" Jake
9" Grandma
7,5" Grandma











Der Suick ist unbewusster Weise ein unbeschwerter, da bin ich mal gespannt drauf; ich glaube zur Zeit sagt der mir sogar zu.:q

Bei den noch eingepackten bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, (13" Grandma, 7" Squirrley Ernie, 8" Beliver) glaube deren Größe sagt mir nicht zu und die gehen direkt wieder in den Verkauf.|kopfkrat

Grüße JK


----------



## angler1996 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

schöne, uralte Köder neu aufgelegt#h


----------



## Ruti Island (25. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Von den ersten Roaches (keine Ahnung ob die neuen anders sind) hat mir das Laufverhalten nicht gefallen.




Du meinst bestimmt die Shine Glider, ist ganz anders als die Line-Thru-Roaches.

Mich würde mal interessieren womit ihr die 30er Trouts werft, für mich würde da nur eine Rute in Frage kommen.


----------



## Säp (26. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Big Dawg


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt die Shine Glider, ist ganz anders als die Line-Thru-Roaches.
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren womit ihr die 30er Trouts werft, für mich würde da nur eine Rute in Frage kommen.



Mojo Musky -12oz, sprich die Billigvariante der Big Dawg.


----------



## jkc (26. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, bisher ist das Maximum 260g was ich werfend gefischt habe. Habe auch nicht wirklich vor die 30er Trouts zu werfen. 
Aus meinem Bestand käme da nur die 300er Baitjigger Swimbait in Frage wo jetzt viele aufschreien werden. "Uh die kann doch gar keine 300g" - bei mir persönlich ist es so, dass ich 260g lieber an der 200er Baitjigger fische als an der 300er.#c
Edit: In einem anderem Forum hatte mal jemand beklagt, dass die Hakenaufnahme der 30er Line Thru beim Werfen relativ schnell aufgeben / brechen / kaputtgehen würde.

Grüße JK


----------



## TooShort (26. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal die Gummitage meines Stammdealers genutzt und leicht aufgefüllt in der Barschkiste. 






Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pike-81 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen!
Mit der Rute haue ich auch das Teil raus jkc. 
0-Problemo. 
Komme gut damit klar. 
Gehen auch wesentlich kleinere Köder mit, und geschleppt auch größere Baits. 
Mein Lieblingsstecken auf Hecht. 
Was das Hakensystem angeht, bastel ich das grundsätzlich selber. 
Reine Vertrauensfrage...
Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## jkc (30. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, da sind sie endlich:







Grüße JK


----------



## Bobster (30. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Goile Teile JKC ,
 da kannste ja richtig abmetern 

 Was mich interessieren würde:
 Sind die Inliner denn auch mit einer "Führung" für die Schnur/Vorfach versehen ?
 Ich könnte mir vorstellen, ohne Führungsröhrchen, etc., wird allein durch das werfen das Material schwer beansprucht ?


----------



## jkc (30. August 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, ist alles gut, die von Savage Gear haben schon was im Kopf:
http://www.tackletour.com/autopsysavagegearlinethrutroutpg2.html

Grüße JK


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Einmal jede Menge Lures von "TWH", zweitens die Penn Spinfisher 4500 SSV mit 46er Berkley Mono vom Bode, zum Fischen nächsten Monat in Marokko im Meer u Süßwasser bin ich gerüstet


----------



## jkc (7. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

nachdem der Hunnie letzten Winter bei 7°c Wassertemperatur ins Wasser gefallen war und ich mich zum "Bergen" selber in Gefahr bringen musste; hat sie für die kommende Wintersaison nun eine Weste bekommen.
In erster Linie geht es mir um die Griffe auf dem Rücken und die Isolation gegen Kälte (am Land ).






Fällt wie man den Rezensionen entnehmen kann sehr klein aus, Hunnie ist vom Gewicht her in der Mitte der Größenangabe, von den genommen Maßen her noch gerade in der empfohlenen Größe. Weste ist aber spürbar zu klein (z.B. lassen sich die Klettlaschen am Bauch nicht schließen) und ich hätte besser eine Nummer größer genommen.
Vielleicht order ich noch mal nach.
Qualitativ allerdings top und P-L-mäßig um Längen vor der Konkurrenz.

Grüße JK


----------



## RayZero (7. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein süßer Fratz #h


----------



## jkc (7. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, auch nochmal einige Hechtköder erhalten:






Mann´s 25+ Jointed
Muskymania Jake 10"
Hybrida B3 Crank


Und ein Line Thru Rudd:





Grüße JK


----------



## mystyle (7. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hi jkc,

was ist das für ein Geschirr?

MfG


----------



## jkc (8. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, bin mir gerade nicht sicher was Du meinst? Die Schwimmweste vom Hunnie? 

Ist ne Outward Hound Rip Stop Life Jacket:
http://outwardhound.com/shop/ripstop-life-jacket

Grüße JK


----------



## mystyle (8. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

okay, besten dank.


----------



## Michael_05er (8. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab ja eigentlich genug Wobbler.  Aber bei 100 dänischen Kronen (etwa 14 Euro) für fünf Stück kann man nicht nein sagen...


----------



## TooShort (9. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*







Barschfutter für morgen. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (9. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano Zodias 270MH - meine zweite aus dem Lineup. Auch hier wieder eine tadellose Rute mit nahezu perfekter Verarbeitung. 

Die MH hat mächtig Backbone - die Spitze ist flexibel. Taugt als Barschjigge - hat aber sicherlich mit Hecht und Zander kein Problem. Der High Power X Blank ist natürlich optisch ein Traum .


----------



## bombe20 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

du brauchst ja bald einen eigenen salon für deine ruten.


----------



## Chris1711 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lass dir keinen erzählen und gönn dir 
Schicker Stock! Ist die Teilung nicht hinderlich beim Transport?


----------



## RayZero (9. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Lass dir keinen erzählen und gönn dir [emoji1][emoji106]
> 
> Schicker Stock! Ist die Teilung nicht hinderlich beim Transport?




Nein gar nicht - bin ich von meinen Castings ja gewöhnt die alle einteilig sind. Bis 2,10 kein Problem [emoji2][emoji1303]


----------



## jkc (14. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, bei mir ist heute nochmal ordentlich Material eingetrudelt:

Big Bandit Deep Crank und Buster Jerk:






Einige Line Thrus, wobei ich auf den Pike besonders gespannt bin; und ja mir ist bewusst, dass es ein "Kotzköder" ist.





Und das wichtigste - schwedischer Stahl:





Jetz kann´s ans Basteln gehen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Don-Machmut (14. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Jkc
netter Buster Wo gab es denn denn ???????


----------



## Mefomaik (14. September 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

Sehen echt toll aus!

Frage nebenbei:
Was braucht man für Gerät um um solch  Buster gut zu werfen+zu führen?

Gruß Maik

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hänger06 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/lure..._8&btsid=5d9ebd0a-1630-4b8a-870e-d26750f76f0d

In 2,40 6-25gr für Rapfen und Zettis in der Elbe konnte sie vor 2 Wochen günstig für 60€ inkl. Versand schießen.

 Freue mich schon wie Holle....

Gruß

@Don Machmut ,

von dir hängen sicher im Bodden, in 1,50m Tiefe, überall Steckbriefe aus. Du Killer!!!

P.S. habe mir mal eine Kastking Sharky II in 3000er gegönnt ist seit 2 Wochen an der Rute, Tadelloses Röllchen.


----------



## Don-Machmut (18. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> @Don Machmut ,
> 
> von dir hängen sicher im Bodden, in 1,50m Tiefe, überall Steckbriefe aus. Du Killer!!!



?????????? hab ich was verpasst |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Kaka (21. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Light Jigge für die Barschjagd. Sekundär geht's damit auch an den Bach: Abu Garcia Eradicator-611MLS-TKR


----------



## geomujo (22. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und? Erster Eindruck? 
Rolle?


----------



## Kaka (22. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Super. Hab mit einem albright auch schon im Hof geworfen. Flutscht gut durch. 

2000er Ballistic kommt dran. Rollenhalter wirklich super angenehm. Einzig kleines Manko ist wenn man hart anjiggt, knackt der Rollenhalter bzw die Verbindung Aluminium und Kork drüber etwas. Ist dir das auch aufgefallen?


----------



## geomujo (22. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein Knacken ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Aber das Kork ist nnur 2mm dünn. Bei mir gabs einige holzige Stellen im Kork, die an der Kante etwas abgebrochen sind. Ich hab die Kante mit Kleber versiegelt.

Knacken gigt es bei der Gamakatsu Destrada Crank Master Medium S73ML. Kommen da schwere Shads zum Einsatz neigt der Rollenhalter zum Knarzen. Hier wurde wohl an Klebstoff gespart.


----------



## TooShort (22. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






2x G Slide 2.5g

Megalon 75F 2x

2x Kaiju Blade 55mm

1x Gigan 39

3x Gamera 90F

1x Gamera 128Sp

1x Zigra 130F

1x Magsquad 128

1x Arnaud 100

1x Scissor Comb 3"

1x Grubby 2.4"

1x Effzett Kupfer Blinker

2x Balzer Rapfenblei 30g

1x P&M Rapide Spinner größe 3

1x Kamatsu Jigheads 5g

1x Bass Pro Wobbler

1x PLine 0.40

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vorhin ist mein Belly Boot Set mit dem Guideline Drifter, Flossen und c.o. angekommen.
Ich freue mich schon so auf die Tour morgen :l


----------



## Stulle (30. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Vorhin ist mein Belly Boot Set mit dem Guideline Drifter, Flossen und c.o. angekommen.
> Ich freue mich schon so auf die Tour morgen :l


Ich will auch eins kaufen, kannst du berichten? Wo hast du das Set denn geholt?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich will auch eins kaufen, kannst du berichten? Wo hast du das Set denn geholt?


Moin,
ich mache vermutlich einen bebilderten Bericht darüber.
Habe es bei ADH Fishing geordert. Da gibt es das in passenden Sets. War auch zügig da.


----------



## grumic81 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

Hilfsmittel gekauft und auch schon getestet


----------



## pike-81 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen!
Sieht geil aus.
Details?
Firma, Preis, Ausstattung...
Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## grumic81 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

Native Mariner Waterkraft 12,5 Propeller und eine lowrance HDS 7 Touch. Habe das Teil gebraucht (1 Jahr alt) gekauft für knapp über 2000 EUR. 

So und jetzt geht's los ans Wasser #6

Gruß Mike


----------



## Korallenplaty (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Es wurde aber wirklich auch Zeit mir so etwas zum Ansitzen zu kaufen


----------



## Slick (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wo gibts denn zu kaufen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schwerhoeriger (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hoi,

meine erste CMW Rute: Spin Master 20 - 65 g und 275 cm.
Ersetzt meine Shimano Antares DX am Rhein!!
Heute wird getestet 

Grussen Michael


----------



## jkc (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, schöner Aufbau - viel Spaß damit. 

Grüße JK


----------



## schwerhoeriger (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hoi,

danke, komme gerade vom Rhein mit richtig testen war es leider nix der Wind hat alles verblasen.. :-(

Grussen Michael


----------



## TooShort (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*











Gunki Shigeki C210H
Shimano Cronarch 201E7

Ich freue mich wie ein kleines Kind auf den ersten Ausflug.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Freu dich nicht zu früh, baitcastern ist ein hartes Geschäft ;-)


----------



## Kaka (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fox Rage Pro Series 2,40 m, 21-56g. Traumhafte Rute!


----------



## Mefomaik (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Optisch schonmal ne 1!


Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## spike999 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@Kaka
sind die wg angaben einigermaßen korrekt,wie ist deine meinung?


----------



## Kaka (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;quot; Thread.*

Ich habe sie heute erstmals getestet. Habe leider nur 12 g Chebus da gehabt. Aber selbst an der unteren Grenze bzw mit 12 g und 4 inch war die Rückmeldung schon super. Die Rute hat richtig Bums. Nächste Woche bekomme ich 18 g und 26 g Cheburashka geliefert. Ich berichte dann. 

Für die UVP von ca 400 € hätte ich sie mir nicht geholt, aber das Angelcenter Kassel hat sie grad für die Hälfte im Angebot und ich war neugierig. Für 200 € wirklich top!

Design, Optik und vor allem Handling (der durchgehende Duplon Griff, ein Traum) ist genau meins.

Im Lieferumfang auch enthalten ein Semihard-Case mit Tragekurt. Auch klasse!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kaka schrieb:


> Fox Rage Pro Series 2,40 m, 21-56g. Traumhafte Rute!


Den Duplon Griff finde ich ein bischen dürftig für die Preisklasse, aber du schreibst ja du magst ihn.
Allerdings ist der Blank ja wohl irgendwie kaputt in der Lackierung |bigeyes, oder ist das deine Kamera?!? 
http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161016/3350581a7c0814f409f344a657bc5886.jpg
Hat der Hersteller das so gewollt mit den Schlieren? |bigeyes

Wenigstens eine gescheite #6 moderne Rolle ist dran! :q :q


----------



## Kaka (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jep, der Blank ist so lackiert. 

Was meinst mit dem Duplon? Das sieht auf dem Bild "dreckiger und unschöner" aus als live


----------



## RedHead (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Flohmarkt gestern

alles funktioniert tadellos

aber angeln geh ich nicht damit :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wahnsinnsteil die 2210 aus den 70ern, waren Händlerausstellungsstücke um die Supermaschinenbauqualität dieser Japan-Omori Rollen vertickt by Shakespeare herauszustellen!
Eine Generation moderner waren das dann meine ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Kaka schrieb:


> Jep, der Blank ist so lackiert.


Heftig, ist aber wohl Mode wie mit den zerrissenen Jeans! :#2:
Ich würde bei sowas aus dem abputzen wollen gar nicht mehr heraus kommen ... :q



Kaka schrieb:


> Was meinst mit dem Duplon? Das sieht auf dem Bild "dreckiger und unschöner" aus als live


Ging nur um Duplon an sich -- bei 400€ EVP  |bigeyes , da gehört für mein Gefühl immer noch streichelzarter Superkork hin, aber das ist wohl irgendwie heutzutage nicht mehr drin. 
Passt ja eben zum Glück, wenn Dir der Duplon gefällt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RedHead schrieb:


> Flohmarkt gestern
> 
> alles funktioniert tadellos
> 
> aber angeln geh ich nicht damit :m



:m ein richtiges Sammlerstück. 

Glückwunsch.


----------



## RedHead (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> :m ein richtiges Sammlerstück.
> 
> Glückwunsch.



merci! #h


----------



## Fr33 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Heftig, ist aber wohl Mode wie mit den zerrissenen Jeans! :#2:
> Ich würde bei sowas aus dem abputzen wollen gar nicht mehr heraus kommen ... :q
> 
> 
> ...



Bevor die da so nen KrümelKork mit viel Kleister drauf pappen - ist mir Duplon allemal lieber. Mit nem nassen Lappen und ner Heatgun bekommste Duplon immer wieder wie frisch aus dem Laden hin


----------



## jkc (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Bevor die da so nen KrümelKork mit viel Kleister drauf pappen - ist mir Duplon allemal lieber. Mit nem nassen Lappen und ner Heatgun bekommste Duplon immer wieder wie frisch aus dem Laden hin



Naja, alle meine Duplon Spinnruten hatten nach nicht mal einem  Jahr irreparable Schäden von Brombeerbüschen oder Steinpackung, wobei ich auch kein Freund von Krümelkork bin.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fr33 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ jkc

Ganz grobe Dinge bekommt man auch nicht mehr raus. Aber Druckstelle oder kleinere Kerben sind nach dem Abreiben mit Wasser und einem Lappen und anschließendem Öffnen der Pores des Duplon weniger schlimmt.


----------



## fischforsch (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenigstens eine gescheite #6 moderne Rolle ist dran!


Dann ist das neue Modell wohl nicht mehr so ein labberiger Plastebomber wie das Vorgängermodell?


----------



## RayZero (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Dann ist das neue Modell wohl nicht mehr so ein labberiger Plastebomber wie das Vorgängermodell?



Die Lexa war auch schon in der Vorgängervariante aus Metall mein Freund (HardBodyZ bei Daiwa genannt).


----------



## fischforsch (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Die Lexa war auch schon in der Vorgängervariante aus Metall mein Freund (HardBodyZ bei Daiwa genannt).


Ich mein diese Lexa du Nase!
http://www.angelsport.de/daiwa-lexa-rolle_0149864.html

Nix mit Metall, der Rotor windet sich wie ein Aal 

PS: Ich spreche aus "handfester" Erfahrung und nicht von Katalogbeschreibungen

.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Heftig, ist aber wohl Mode wie mit den zerrissenen Jeans! :#2:
> Ich würde bei sowas aus dem abputzen wollen gar nicht mehr heraus kommen ... :q
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## RayZero (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Ich mein diese Lexa du Nase!
> http://www.angelsport.de/daiwa-lexa-rolle_0149864.html
> 
> Nix mit Metall, der Rotor windet sich wie ein Aal
> ...



Ach du sprichst vom Rotor ... Aber der ist doch bei fast allen "Hi-Tech"-Rollen aus einem Verbundsstoff oder? Heißt ja nicht umsonst "Air Rotor" :q

Diesbezüglich wird sich auch bei der Lexa EX nichts verändert haben |wavey:


----------



## Pinocio (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für mich war heute vorgezogenes Weihnachten.
Habe mir die Sportex Black Arrow 2,4m/60g Wg zugelegt, dazu eine Penn Battle II 4000. Die Schnur Daiwa 8Braid in 0,18 gab es kostenlos dazu. 
Soll zum Hechtspinnern sein. 
Am Wochenende gehts an den Rhein, ich freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind.


----------



## zanderzone (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Weißt du warum die Händler die pinke 8 Braid dazugeben? Weil se die nicht mehr los werden.. 2 mal mit geangelt und die ist weiß. Farbe hält überhaupt nicht.. Fische die grüne schon die zweite Saison und da hält die Farbe komischerweise richtig gut..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Die Lexa war auch schon in der Vorgängervariante aus Metall mein Freund (HardBodyZ bei Daiwa genannt).


Ich mag die aktuellen Daiwas mit HardBodyZ inzwischen auch gerne, vor allem ist der Body sehr passgenau zusammengesetzt und das Getriebe wirklich sehr fein gearbeitet, und hält Belastung gut aus.



RayZero schrieb:


> Ach du sprichst vom Rotor ... Aber der ist doch bei fast allen "Hi-Tech"-Rollen aus einem Verbundsstoff oder? Heißt ja nicht umsonst "Air Rotor" :q


Machen wirklich fast alle, Daiwa mit den Air-Rotoren (Einfach oder Zaion) praktisch durchgängig, Shimano (Einfach oder Ci4/+) eigentlich auch. Ist schon ein bischen weicher, aber ein Wackelaal ist anders! :m 
Beim Rotor ist es nicht so tragisch wie beim Getriebegehäuse oder Rollenfuss, da droht Schaden oder Fischverlust.
Beim Rotor ist das eher eine Notfederung und hilft auch, weniger Rollenschäden zu produzieren. Die Leichtigkeit des AirRotors finden ich beachtlich, was den Anlaufwiderstand betrifft.

Kritisch ist es aber, wenn die Verbiegeneigung zu der gedachten Schnur- und Belastungsklasse nicht passt, was die netten Bremskraft-Phantasiewerte aber suggerieren. Ich bin dort am Nachmessen und traue nur soweit, wie ich die Belastung an der Rolle als verträglich und sicher gegen Versagen und Fischverlust nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (5. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für ne 5er aus China gekommen
Mal schauen was die Hechte sagen


----------



## grumic81 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Weißt du warum die Händler die pinke 8 Braid dazugeben? Weil se die nicht mehr los werden.. 2 mal mit geangelt und die ist weiß. Farbe hält überhaupt nicht.. Fische die grüne schon die zweite Saison und da hält die Farbe komischerweise richtig gut..



Hallo,

ich habe die gelbe und die Multicolor im Einsatz, seit knapp einem Jahr, ist fast wie neu selbst auf den Welsruten die sehr oft im Einsatz waren #6

Gruß Mike


----------



## Pinocio (6. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Weißt du warum die Händler die pinke 8 Braid dazugeben? Weil se die nicht mehr los werden.. 2 mal mit geangelt und die ist weiß. Farbe hält überhaupt nicht.. Fische die grüne schon die zweite Saison und da hält die Farbe komischerweise richtig gut..



Mag sein, sie sieht bisher besser aus als die meisten anderen farbigen Schnüre, außer die Climax Platinum in rot, die hat mich bisher sehr überzeugt. Halten tut sie bisher wunderbar. 
Die 8Braid war 2 Tage am Stück quasi im Wasser und ist immernoch rosa, auch an meinen Ringen ist keine Farbe. Und auch danach habe ich sie noch einige Male jetzt gefischt. Sieht immernoch gut aus. Zumal mir eher die Tragkraft wichtig ist und die hat sie bisher gehabt, auch wenn nicht die Größten Hechte dranhingen.
Ich glaube nahezu alle Farbschnüre färben auf Dauer ab oder ich hab noch nicht die Richtige. Welche kannst du empfehlen?
Für eine geschenkte Schnur macht sie ihre Sache bisher gut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Weiß+verfärbt ist überhaupt nicht so schlecht, kann man gegen die Wasseroberfläche auch gut sehen, und gegen den Himmel ist es eine der best getarnten (beim Oberflächenangeln)


----------



## Deep Down (6. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Einfach nachfärben mit nem fetten Edding!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir die letzte Zeit auch mal wieder was gegönnt.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und weiter.


----------



## Nic88 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal was neues man gönnt sich ja sonst nicht.
Kann es kaum abwarten das erste Mal ans Wasser damit zu gehen .

Grüße 
Nic


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#6#6

#h


----------



## stp69 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

gekauft hab ich nix aber geschekt bekommen  meine erste Rute. 

Shakespeare Alpha 1100 - 260  Telerute. Bestimmt 30 jahre alt, dazu eine eben so alte Rolle ES-3 Olympic mit einer leichten Pose und irgendeiner Schnur 

Kann los gehen. (ab Montag, 14.11. nach der Prüfung)

Hatte ich zum Rutenbauen üben vom Kursleiter mitbekommen und nun hat er sie mir geschenkt.


----------



## renrök (12. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die ein oder andere Rute mit dem Alter hab ich auch, komm damit auch heute noch super klar.
Nur bei der Schnur würd ich an deiner Stelle schon mal testen, ob die noch hält!
Da mach besser ne neue auf die Rolle.
Ansonsten: Viel Spaß und Petri Heil!


----------



## Kaka (13. November 2016)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;quot; Thread.*

Tailwalk DEL SOL 672MH! Zur schweren Barsch-, Zander- und leichten Hechtjagd! 

Und etwas passendes Tackle dazu!


----------



## Promachos (13. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehr schick, Kaka#6|bigeyes

Viel Erfolg damit! Zumindest das Vorgängermodell war ein geiler Stecken|supergri.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Promachos (13. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo!

Ich rüste momentan meine Bekleidung auf, nachdem ich bei den letzten Angeltrips so schrecklich gefroren habe. Okay: Eitel bin ich auch ein bisschen...
Eine Jacke von Baleno ist schon im Zulauf; jetzt fehlt mir nur noch eine warme Hose. Nachdem die Pinewood Lappland Extrem aus optischen Gründen raus ist, werde ich mich mal im Bereich "Ski und Snowboard" umsehen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## strignatz (13. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@promachos: kauf dir ne snowboardhose. Die sind wasserfester als Skihosen, da die Snowboarder viel im Schnee sitzen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (14. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

IMAX Thermo Suit - den habe ich immer an wenn sich die Temperaturen um und unter 5 grad befinden. Sieht gut aus, hält verdammt warm und ist absolut wasserdicht. Gepaart mit Wanderschuhen von Lowa und warmen Socken hälst es den ganzen Tag im Freien aus [emoji1303]


----------



## Promachos (14. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke für eure Tipps!#6

 Gruß Promachos


----------



## TooShort (14. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Imax war mir zu schwer und klobig. Ich hab den Daiwa Rainmax. Viel bequemer. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## buddah (14. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist die Hose genauso warm?


----------



## motocross11 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*










hab mir mal 2 neue Röllchen für die in 2 Wochen kommenden Ruten (Fox Rage Terminator Pro Big Bait und Pro Jigger X) gegönnt[emoji16]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Soorp (15. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,

falls dir der Knob von der Twinpower SW auf dauer doch nicht gefallen sollte http://japantackle.com/tu001135.html

Ob der Rubber Knob für Knob-Type B auch in einem deutschem Shop erhältlich ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Jens76 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja is denn heut scho' Weihnachten?


----------



## RayZero (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Ja is denn heut scho' Weihnachten?



Jens kannst du was zur neuen Nasci sagen?

Kannst du sie mit anderen Shimano Modellen im gleichen Preissegment vergleichen? Aernos, Technium? Oder mit dem nächst höheren Modell a la Rarenium, Stradic FB. Danke


----------



## Jens76 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Jens kannst du was zur neuen Nasci sagen?
> 
> Kannst du sie mit anderen Shimano Modellen im gleichen Preissegment vergleichen? Aernos, Technium? Oder mit dem nächst höheren Modell a la Rarenium, Stradic FB. Danke



Hallo Ray, ich habe sie vor einer guten Stunde erst eingeshoppt!

Vom ersten begrabbeln fällt sie, meiner Meinung nach, gegenüber der Stradic nicht sehr weit ab. 

Hab mich kurz mit dem Dealer unterhalten. Seine Aussagen zu der Rolle:
- Er hat sie auch noch nicht gefischt
- die geht wie geschnitten Brot (Und es ist noch keine zurückgekommen, was bei Shimano schon bemerkenswert wäre)
- Nachfolgemodell der Aernos
- Qalitativ (rein von der Haptik) nicht weit von Technium und Stradic weg
- Seiner Meinung nach beste Shimano-Neuerung 2016

Ich habe mir die wegen dem hoch übersetzten Getriebe geholt, die zieht fast nen Meter pro Umdrehung rein.

Wenn ich damit an Wasser war kann ich vllt. mehr sagen, auch im Vergleich zur Stradic, die fisch' ich nämlich in 2500er Größe auf der leichten Spin-Combo.

Grüsse!
JB


----------



## RayZero (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ok danke!

Ist die Farbe eher ein dunkles Blau oder schon schwarz? Kommt auf den Bilder nie eindeutig rüber.


----------



## Jens76 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schwarz - Silber - Gold


----------



## RayZero (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bronze Silber und Gold, hab ich nie gewollt ... kleiner Spaß. Danke für die Infos. Sicherlich eine interessante Rolle für u 100€


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Hab mich kurz mit dem Dealer unterhalten. Seine Aussagen zu der Rolle:
> - Er hat sie auch noch nicht gefischt
> - die geht wie geschnitten Brot (Und es ist noch keine zurückgekommen, was bei Shimano schon bemerkenswert wäre)
> - Nachfolgemodell der Aernos
> ...


Cool, Daiwa's Aktionen setzen nun Shimano unter Zugzwang (und abkupfern) ! 
Finde ich gut als Käufer, harte Konkurrenz schafft gute Angebote und Preise.

Die ist immer noch ohne Wormshaft-Schnurverlegung?
Schau mal ob die wirklich gescheit wickelt, irgendwie wollte Shimano bisher immer ihre teureren Wormshaft-Modelle noch besser dastehen lassen, aber das ist seit Daiwas neuen günstigen Modellen nicht mehr passend möglich.

Den Glitzerkram können die sich alle sonstwohin stecken :g, für DE darf es ohne Chinaman-Glitterkram sein.


----------



## Bobster (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Cool,
> Den Glitzerkram können die sich alle sonstwohin stecken :g, für DE darf es ohne Chinaman-Glitterkram sein.


 
 Wo wir gerade bei Glitzerkram wären :m

 Früher war mehr Lametta 

 Jetzt "Lametta" kaufen - dann hat man wieder genug zum basteln


----------



## zokker (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lametta???

Haben wir nicht schon genug Mist in unseren Gewässern?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Glitzerkram wären :m


Na, an den Ködern macht glitzerndes und reflektierendes richtig eingesetzt schon mehr Sinn #6

Ob allerdings Lametta dafür genügend haltbar ist?


----------



## Bobster (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ob allerdings Lametta dafür genügend haltbar ist?



Ist ja nicht mehr so ein "Lametta" wie früher..|gr:
sondern "nicht brennbares" silikonartiges, (PP) also lebensmittelechtes Kunststöffchen.

Im Grunde fast das gleiche Material wie für "skirted jigs"
 Nicht rund sondern flach.


----------



## zokker (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ach ist Kunststoff, dann ist ja gut.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7r9LYMKhoM

Früher war das Lametta auch mal besser ...


----------



## H.Christians (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also die Nasci ist eine klasse Rolle. Schnurverlegung Tip-Top.
 Fische die 3000FB, eine echt klasse Rolle, top verarbeitet.
 Die Kurbel gefällt mir sehr gut. Wirkt sehr hochwertig.

 Kann die Rolle nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Jens76 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Also die Nasci ist eine klasse Rolle. Schnurverlegung Tip-Top.
> Fische die 3000FB, eine echt klasse Rolle, top verarbeitet.
> Die Kurbel gefällt mir sehr gut. Wirkt sehr hochwertig.
> 
> Kann die Rolle nur wärmstens empfehlen.


Gespannt ich bin!
Hast Du auch die HG?

Werd gleich mal die Rute polieren, bevor das Teil draufkommt! Hab die lange nicht genutzt!
Mit ein bißchen Glück kommt sie morgen früh zum Einsatz! Extra neue Gummis gekauft!

Daumen drücken!

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Jens76 schrieb:


> *Werd gleich mal die Rute polieren, bevor das Teil draufkommt! Hab die lange nicht genutzt!
> Mit ein bißchen Glück kommt sie morgen früh zum Einsatz! Extra neue Gummis gekauft!
> *
> Daumen drücken!



|bigeyes:q:q:q
Ich drück dir auch die Daumen.
Und zwar dafür dass der Ferkelfahnder das nicht liest.:m

PS: Frische Gummis sind auf jeden Fall ratsam!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wat' ne Steilvorlage! #6 :q

Wen 1:5.0 eine HG sein soll, dann müssen die aber alle noch ein bischen schneller kurbeln und polieren ...
aufpassen, dass Gummi nicht qualmt ...


----------



## Jens76 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;quot; Thread.*

Ach du Hei......! Ihr Lappäään! [emoji23] 

Is wohl zu spät das zu klären?
Das meinte ich doch:






Die Übersetzung ist 1:6.2!

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;quot; Thread.*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Die Übersetzung ist 1:6.2!


Das ist ja ok. 
bischen wulstig vorne ist die Wicklung, was man denn so beurteilen kann.

Wissen die das nicht?
http://www.angler-markt.de/shimano-...le-mit-frontbremse-guenstig-online-kaufen.htm


----------



## Jens76 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;quot; Thread.*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist ja ok.
> bischen wulstig vorne ist die Wicklung, was man denn so beurteilen kann.
> 
> Wissen die das nicht?
> http://www.angler-markt.de/shimano-...le-mit-frontbremse-guenstig-online-kaufen.htm


Di Schnur is ja heute erst drauf gekommen. Ich denk da brauchs ein paar Würfe. 
Die 3000 hat 1:5 und die 3000 HG hat 1:6.2.
Anscheinens wissen sies nicht! [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mefomaik (18. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nabend Männers,

sagt mal bei welchen von den neuen Nascis ist Der breite Knob drauf?Ist ja immer so ne Sache mit den Bilder...
Optisch find ich Sie ja sehr gelungen!



Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hechtangler2911 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So jetzt reichts auch erst ein mal.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&amp;quot; Thread.*

Abgabe nur in Haushaltsüblichen Mengen [emoji28]

Angebotsschnapper Angelzentrale ?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

fuer kleine 139€ 
im Angebot


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> fuer kleine 139€
> im Angebot



Cooler Dreher 319 -> 139, das sollte man öfter so machen! :m

Da fehlt noch eine zum Quartett. :g


----------



## jkc (22. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, habe auch wieder ein paar neue Spielsachen.:q


Daiwa Exceler EA 2500A:





einige kleine Sandras:





und welche von den geilsten Gummis überhaupt:





Grüße JK


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> und welche von den geilsten Gummis überhaupt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind Manns oder? Von der Form sind die wie die Relax 3" Shad bzw ShadExperts.


----------



## jkc (22. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, ja das sind Mann´s. Allerdings sind die 15cm lang, gibt / gab es auch in kleiner; sind aber meines Wissens schon deutlich länger am Markt als die kleinen Xtrasoft Shads von Relax/Shad Experts, sollen aber wohl schon damals von denen produziert worden sein. Neben der Form (die auch nicht 100% gleich, aber sehr, sehr ähnlich ist) haben die Köder aber gar nix gemein.#6

Edit: Ah ich sehe Du warst Drüben auch aktiv.
Edit: Wenn jemand noch ne Quelle auftut, wo es die Mann´s Shads in 10cm, guter Farbauswahl und bis max. 80Cent/Stück gibt, immer melden.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Edit: Ah ich sehe Du warst Drüben auch aktiv.
> Edit: Wenn jemand noch ne Quelle auftut, wo es die Mann´s Shads in 10cm, guter Farbauswahl und bis max. 80Cent/Stück gibt, immer melden.#6
> 
> Grüße JK



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das da so viel unterschied ist aber die 10cm Relax hab ich immer mit dabei und als Joker sehr zu empfehlen. Die Erinnern von der Form her einer kleinen Brasse.


----------



## jkc (22. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, der Unterschied wird bei ultra-langsamer Führung deutlich. Da stechen die Mann´s alle anderen Gummifische aus die ich kenne.


----------



## spike999 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@jck
darf man fragen von wo die hast,besonders die grünen interessieren mich...


----------



## jkc (23. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, habe ich via Ebay gekauft, hier gibt´s die z.B.:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mann-s-Shad-...hash=item25c091436c:m:mFVFV-w8nI-wgLXYYCDIlIg

Grüße JK


----------



## sevone (23. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir eine größere Schlepppose besorgt.


----------



## Michael_05er (24. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Winter kann kommen. 




Viking Icefighter. Amazon hat zwar eine Größe größer geschickt als bestellt, aber mit dicken Strümpfen passen sie sehr gut. Nach zehn Minuten musste ich den Test dann wegen akuter Käsefußgefahr abbrechen. Definitiv wintertauglich!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mir eine Savage Gear Bushwalker XLNT2 in 2,58m und 30-80gr. geholt.


----------



## Michael_05er (27. November 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zurück vom Besuch der Carp&Cat Expo...





 Schön wars, auch wenn ich auf mehr Schnäppchen gehofft hatte.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute eine neue Shimano Stradic Ci4+ 4000FB bekommen.


----------



## Jens76 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*




Und dann Daiwa-Katalog 2017 haben mir die Schweine auch gleich dazu gelegt! [emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## west1 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kleber kann man nicht genug haben.


----------



## Jens76 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



west1 schrieb:


> Kleber kann man nicht genug haben.



Ich wusste, das ich was vergessen hab!

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## motocross11 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gestern kam das lang ersehnte Paket aus England mit meinen 2 neuen Fox Ruten Terminator Pro Big Bait und Terminator Pro Jigger X. Auf den ersten Blick sofort verliebt in beide Ruten. Die Big Bait kommt mir eher wie ne schwere Barschrute rüber, extrem leicht und filigran. Dann aber der Schock. Hab bei beiden Ruten die Rollen montiert und als ich bei der Pro Jigger X die Spitze nur minimal belaste bricht sie unterhalb des 2. Ringes sofort durch[emoji15]. Denke war ein Materialfehler. Rute ist heut direkt wieder los nach England[emoji22]. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja sowas ist ärgerlerlich, wie Läuft der Versand? Auf Deine Kosten, oder übernimmt der Shop?

Grüße JK


----------



## motocross11 (2. Dezember 2016)

*Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

Erstmal auf meine Kosten, bekomme aber die Kosten erstattet so wie ich es verstanden hab. Wenn dann alles reibungslos läuft, könnte ich aber auch mit den 8,90€ für den Versand leben. Hab ja im Gegensatz zu den Kosten, die die Sachen hier gekostet hätten auch gut 150€ gespart. Hatte noch ne Voyager Carry Bag und diverse Gummis von Fox bestellt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, ok, 9€ ist ja wirklich akzeptabel, Bzw. regelrecht günstig.#6


----------



## motocross11 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hatte mich auch gewundert. Bin zur Post Paket Aufkleber drauf (verschickt in ner Papprolle so wie die Rute kam). Der sagte noch Rolle kostet 1,50€ Aufschlag. Dachte ich Zahl locker 30€. Naja mal schauen ob die Sache schnell abgewickelt wird und ich die Rute dieses Jahr noch Testen kann. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## schwerhoeriger (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



motocross11 schrieb:


> bei der Pro Jigger X die Spitze nur minimal belaste bricht sie unterhalb des 2. Ringes sofort durch[emoji15]. Denke war ein Materialfehler. Rute ist heut direkt wieder los nach England[emoji22].
> 
> Na Prima,
> 
> ...


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wegen einem Bruch, solltest du keine Rute anzweifeln...mir ist dieses Jahr meine nagelneue Biomaster beim ersten Wurf gebrochen, hab ne neue bekommen und ich will sie nie wieder missen...Fehler bzw. Montagsprodukte erwischt man immer wieder, auch bei Mercedes, Nikon etc. kommt sowas vor...
Ärgerlich ist sowas auf jeden Fall, weil man immer diese Rennereien hat...


----------



## motocross11 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also anzweifeln werd ich die Rute deswegen nicht. Lag absolut geil in der Hand und machte optisch auch echt was her. Schade, dass ich den Praxis Test verschieben muss. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ajotas (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eben, wenn man dann sieht, wie Ruten produziert werden (müssen) und welchen Weg sie bis zum Kunden zurückgelegt haben, da kann nicht jedes Einzelstück immer wieder eine 100 % Kopie sein.

Wenn man dann nen Montagsstück erwischt hat, oder irgendwo in der Lieferkette zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt mal ein kleiner Unfall passiert, den man mal sehen und mal nicht sehen kann, wird halt Gewährleistung / Garantie in Anspruch genommen.

In den meisten Fällen sind die mir bekannten Händler da auch sehr entgegenkommend.


----------



## geomujo (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gummizeugs


----------



## drehteufel (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Geomujo, bist Du mit den Elite Shinern zufrieden? Wie sieht es mit dem Lauf und der Haltbarkeit aus?


----------



## geomujo (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hätte nicht 5 Packungen davon bestellt, wenn ich nicht überzeugt von wär 
Haltbarkeit ist sehr gut. Die Mischung ist ähnlich weich wie die von Keitech, aber sie ist viel zäher. Bei mir war das in den letzten Wochen der beste Köder. Besonders die UV-aktiven Farbvarianten kommen in der Dämmerung und Dunkelheit sehr gut bei den Fischen an. Der Lauf ist ähnlich dem Easy Shiner. Er läuft glaube ich etwas schneller als der Keitech, da er auch ein wenig flacher ist. Nach hinten raus behält er länger seine Dicke als der Keitech. Alles in Allem sind die Unterschiede marginal, bis eben auf die Haltbarkeit. Dazu der etwas geringere Anschaffungspreis. das macht ihn insgesamt zum rundum besseren Tellerschwanzgummifisch. Nachteil ist, dass nur 4" als Größe verfügbar sind.
Was leider fehlt ist eine echte "Crystal" Farbe wie bei Keitech. Also stark transparent mit etwas Glitzer drin. "Cool Ice" ist mir doch noch zu opak.

Der Komodo-Shad ist da estwas empfindlicher. Der hat wirklich ganz weiches Gummi und ist schwer auf den Haken zu ziehen. Den 11er hab ich ganz neu. Vorher hatte ich den 9cm langen. Der war auch ein sehr gutes und fängiges Modell.


----------



## TooShort (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal wieder etwas shoppen gewesen. 














































Dazu noch Jigköpfe, Snaps und ein Gunki Buff. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Topic (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jaja ...gehst nur bisschen schnöckern hab ich mir gesagt..vielleicht ein paar Köder....naja..Geld ist zum ausgeben da......


----------



## jkc (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, habe auch etwas neues Material besorgt:

Einige Köfi-Posen:






Ein Line Thru Roach und eine RJ13-Kopie von Gunki:





Eine Hand voll Sebile Koolie Minnows:





Einige Relax Shark:





Und einge Kalins Big´N Grub:





Ein Paket aus Litauen fehlt leider noch.

Grüße JK


----------



## Don-Machmut (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Ein Paket aus Litauen fehlt leider noch.
> 
> Grüße JK



Lure shop eu. .???????????


----------



## jkc (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hm, bestellt bei einem Ebay-Händler mit anderem Namen|kopfkrat - ins Impressum habe ich nicht rein geschaut, die Köder die ich bestellt habe haben sie bei Lureshop auch nicht gelistet und von Lureshop wäre es vermutlich schon da - guter Laden!#6

Edit: Der vermutlichst triftigeste Grund Lureshop auszuschließen ist, dass die in Estland sitzen. |licht


Grüße JK


----------



## Don-Machmut (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Edit: Der vermutlichst triftigeste Grund Lureshop auszuschließen ist, dass die in Estland sitzen. |licht
> 
> 
> Grüße JK



:vik::vik:#6  stimmt da hast recht ...


----------



## Deep Down (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Erwischt!


----------



## Stulle (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

[emoji1] weidmansheil


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist doch schön, daß der Humor noch u ter anglern verbreitet ist :vik:


----------



## RayZero (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Curado 71 HG


----------



## TooShort (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich beneide dich. Viel Spass mit der Rolle. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich muss aufhören zu shoppen... war ein teurer Monat:

 Im Detail:

 2 x  FA Blass XF Nano  -35Gr Blank zum Zanderjiggen
 2 x Griffmaterial, Zierteile, Rollenhalter, Ringsatz für die beiden Blanks
 2 x Daiwa Cladia 2500A für die beiden BlaasXF

 Tja, so schnell waren dann bisi mehr wie 700 Eier weg


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das kenne ich auch. Aber das ist vorbei. Habe Unmengen an angelkram und jetzt keinen platz mehr dafür.
Die hälfte von dem Kram ist ungebraucht.
Jäger und Sammler halt.
Kaufe jetzt lieber Schweine und rinderbraten....     
Habe


----------



## angler1996 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich muss aufhören zu shoppen... war ein teurer Monat:
> 
> Im Detail:
> 
> ...



äh|supergriangelst Du jetzt gleichzeitig mit einer Rute in der rechten und linken Hand?:m


----------



## Fr33 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



angler1996 schrieb:


> äh|supergriangelst Du jetzt gleichzeitig mit einer Rute in der rechten und linken Hand?:m




 Klar  

 Ne Spaß bei Seite..... wenn ich ne neue Rute zusammen dengel -will mein Vater auch immer eine haben. Und in dem Fall macht es Sinn die beiden Ruten paralell indentisch zu bauen....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jetze hast Du irgendwie noch die Ersatzruten und Ersatzrollen vergessen, so reicht da ja noch gar nicht hin ...


----------



## Bobster (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neulich "geschossen" in der Bucht.
 Eine wunderschöne "Duftlampe" :m

 Damit kann ich dann endlich verschiedene 
 Lockstoffe (Behr-Waller-Öl) direkt in der Wohnung
*verduften* lassen :q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich empfehle ganz klar "Monster Crab"....da haben dann auch noch die Nachbarn was von :q


----------



## Fr33 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Senas Bombix Käse Aroma hat auch was  Kann aber sein, dass die SpuSi samt Kripo anrückt und nach dem Kadaver sucht...


----------



## Aalbubi (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir ne Daiwa Exceler 2500 gegönnt. Sehr schnelle Bearbeitung und Lieferung von Angelgeräte Bode! Erster Eindruck ziemlich ok. Leider musste ja genau heute alles zufrieren...


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, die Exceler habe ich mir auch kürzlich gegönnt, bin mir aber noch nicht so wirklich sicher mit ihr. Welche hast Du denn genommen? Die langsame oder die schnelle? Bei mir ist es die langsame.

Ich war gerade beim Zoll einige Bandit Walleye Diver und einen Jointed Deep Husky Jerk auslösen:






Grüße JK


----------



## Aalbubi (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe auch die langsame Übersetzung und habe es doch noch geschafft, mir ihr ein paar Würfe zu machen. Sie läuft angenehm weich und fast oder genauso gut wie auf Stradic FJ (hohe Übersetzung) Niveau (kann mich nicht ganz genau erinnern wie weich die lief). Die Schnurverlegung ist auch ziemlich gut und die Rolle wirft und kurbelt sich definitiv besser als eine gepflegte Red Arc. Mal schauen wie die Rolle sich 2017 anstellt. Ein Fehlkauf ist es aber vermutlich nicht .


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für 40 Euro bei Moritz in Nauen.


----------



## west1 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Acrylperlen für den Spinnerbau.


----------



## Aalbubi (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam Chinaschnur aus Bremen an, hat 26 Euro gekostet. Der erste Eindruck ist ganz ok. Mal schaun wie  sie sich am Wasser schlagen wird.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nicht nur Frauen gehen gerne shoppen.


----------



## Aalbubi (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

"macht Einbrecher orientierungslos" ich schmeiße mich weg bei der Lampe:q


----------



## hechtangler2911 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ach ja, Papier hält still.Werde sie morgen mal testen.Hast du dazu Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## geomujo (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jeder Laserpointer hat mehr LUX.
Die machen es ganz geschickt und geben nicht die eigentliche Gesamt-Lichtmenge im physikalischen Sinn an, sondern die auf einen infitisimal kleinen Raumwinkel reduzierte Lichtmenge. Oder anders gesagt, wie Hell der Lichtpunkt aus der Perspektive des Leuchtziels wahrgenommen wird - fokusiert man 100 Lumen stark auf kleine Fläche, erreicht man mit Leichtigkeit sehr hohe LUX Werte. Daraus abzuleiten wieviel Licht aus dem Lampenkopf kommt ist nicht möglich. Das mit den Einbrechern gefällt mir auch


----------



## Lorenz (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> "macht Einbrecher orientierungslos" ich schmeiße mich weg bei der Lampe:q



Das ist eine total unseriöse Verpackung und Internetseite. 
D.h. aber nicht, dass die Lampe schlecht ist. Die LEDs sind inzwischen nämlich verdammt gut und günstig, sodass günstige Lampen schon sehr leistungsstark sein können.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War ja auch nicht wirklich teuer.2 Stück für 39,90€.
Ich weiß, gibt es bei ebay auch noch günstiger.


----------



## Slick (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe gleich mehrere von diesen Taschenlampen,die sind echt Top. 
Leuchten alles aus.

Wer sie direkt aus Deutschland will(ebay Link).
http://www.ebay.de/itm/222223857306?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/USA-...sc&btsid=986bb74b-27f5-47dc-a514-42ebea9b7168


----------



## Hochlandrind (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo,

wieso ist dieser Thread in den Unterforen : Raubfischangeln und Forellenangeln?


----------



## Aalbubi (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich wollte ja nicht die Lampe schlecht machen, mir gefiel einfach die Produktverpackung. Früher gab es immer einen Polen, der aufm Flohmarkt für ein paar Euros wirklich gute Kopf- und Taschenlampen verkauft hat. Preis/ Leistung war einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute die neue Stroft GTP-E bekommen.
Macht auf den ersten Blick einen guten Eindruck.
Mal schauen wie sie sich am Wasser schlägt.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute ist meine Fox Rage Shad Jigger Sensitive in 2,40m gekommen.Ein träumchen dir Rute.Und das für kleine 129,90€.


----------



## jkc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> ..Ein träumchen dir Rute...



Ein Alptraum, zumindest der Griffaufbau, halte Dir aber die Daumen, dass der Blank es wieder raus reißt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Aalbubi (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hatte auch die Terminator Shad Jigger im Laden in der Hand, fühlt sich einfach super gut an! Und der Preis im Laden war damals 260 Euro, da hast du bestimmt ein tolles Schnäppchen gemacht!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe sie sogar gerade bei A&M für nur 119€ gesehen.


----------



## Bernie007 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jep die ist absolut top, vor allem der Griff |supergri Und es gibt sie immer noch für 119€ + Versand bei Amazon.de
Gruß


----------



## spike999 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bernie007 schrieb:


> Jep die ist absolut top, vor allem der Griff



Was macht den Griff so besonders |uhoh:???


----------



## Matrix85 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Fox Rage ist ein geiles Teil. Viel Spaß damit. Ich hab sie im Angelgeschäft in die Hand genommen und war sofort verliebt.


----------



## geomujo (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Ein Alptraum, zumindest der Griffaufbau, halte Dir aber die Daumen, dass der Blank es wieder raus reißt.
> 
> Grüße JK



Da bin ich ganz bei dir. 
Mir erschlißt sich die Notwendigkeit nicht, warum der Griff unterhalb der Rolle so lang sein muss. Und dann nochmal oben der Wechsel zu EVA.
Abgrundet wird der fürchterliche optische Eindruck stilvoll von dem im wahrsten Simme des Wortes abgerundeten Endstück - das sieht sooo kacke aus. Die Proportionen stimmen vorne und hinten nicht. EVA-Kork-EVA sieht man auch nicht alle Tage. Sinnfrei ist allerdings die Idee, den von oben geschraubten VSS-Halter mit einem Foregrip zu versehen. Genau wie bei der alten Rocke oder Fantasista oder MagPro. Mit etwas Glück lockert sich dann unbemerkt die Rolle, mit nochmehr Glück fällt sie schlimmstenfalls ab.

Da gefällt mir die erstgepostete Rute dann doch auf den ersten Blick besser obwohl sie auch den ForeGrip-Faupax mitbringt - was ist das denn für eine?

Da kann es wirklich nur noch der Blank rausreißen. Der Preis ist allerdings super. 
PS: Das Neue Modell sieht doch um Welten besser aus.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

geomujo, 
das ist die Shimano Diaflash AX Light Spinning 240L.


----------



## RayZero (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also an der Fox Terminator Shad Jigger (egal ob Rapid oder Sensitiv) gibt es absolut nichts auszusetzen (außer in der Vergangenheit der hohe UVP). Der Griffaufbau ist live weder optisch, noch haptisch, noch ergonomisch eine Katastrophe - im Gegenteil: ich finde ihn sogar gut gelungen. Und das kleine EVA Abschlussstück mit Metallabschlusskappe weiß auch zu gefallen [emoji1305][emoji6]. Habe auch für 129€ bei der Sensitiv zugeschlagen. Die Rapid ist meiner Rocke zu ähnlich und wird deshalb nicht benötigt.


----------



## Bernie007 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



spike999 schrieb:


> Was macht den Griff so besonders |uhoh:???



Es war ein Scherz wegen dem Kommentar von JK :g Das zeigt aber ganz klar das wir Menschen Gott sei dank sehr unterschiedlich sind. Ich habe die Rute zwei mal, einmal die Terminator Shad Jigger Sensitiv in 240 und einmal den Terminator Shad Jigger in 275. Bei beiden Ruten ist der Griff bis auf die Dimensionen identisch. Ich fische beide Ruten sehr, sehr gerne und der Griff war mir noch nie im Wege oder so. ich finde den Griff  cool #6
Gruß


----------



## drehteufel (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hatte die Sensitive auch kurz als Gast bei mir...Verarbeitung war in Ordnung, es gab nichts zu bemängeln.
Mir war sie jedoch viel zu weich zum Jiggen...nach ein paar Würfen mit 7g und 2" Kopyto durfte ich resümieren, dass sie nix für mich ist. 
Statt der Shad Jigger Sensitive habe ich jetzt die A-Tec Crazee Eging 822M hier...top.


----------



## Lorenz (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Upgrade von Plano Airliner auf Sportube Series 1




Der dünnste Teil des dreiteiligen Airliner ist deutlich kleiner wie das dünnere Teil des sportube.


----------



## Kaka (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

*Major Craft Benkei BIS S632 UL/SFS*

Grad ausgepackt. Ich bin begeistert. Sieht nach richtiger UL aus.  Traumhaft schön und bestens verarbeitet. Rolle mal gucken was ich dran  mache.


----------



## Maxthecat (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin !
Sind schöne Ruten von Major Craft #6 Ich habe ne Firstcast 762 UL mit Solidtip 0,4 - 5,0 Gr. und habe nur ne 2000 HA Daiwa Legalis dran . Ne 1000er Rolle wäre auch gut bei UL .

Ob Barsche oder 65 er Hecht alles kein Problem damit und es  macht Spaß mit so leichtem und feinen Gerät zu Fischen !

Werde mir demnächst noch ne MC Skyroad bis 10 gr. WG zulegen.
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Kaka (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich denke, dass ich mir dazu die Shimano Soare 2000 holen werde. Passt farblich einfach Bombe und die Rolle soll ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis haben.


----------



## jkc (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zander und Barsch - ihr seid am Ar...!!!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Zander und Barsch - ihr seid am Ar...!!!



Da hat sich wohl einer an meiner Köderbox bedient #y
Einfach nur klasse GuFis. :m


----------



## jkc (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jo, Relax ist schon geil.#6 Was ich neu dabei habe sind die Jankees und die gefallen mir richtig gut, könnten in die Top 3 rutschen...

Grüße JK


----------



## hechtangler2911 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam noch was neues.So jetzt ist es meine dritte neue Stradic.Sind schon echt geile Rollen in der Preisklasse.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und gerade ist auch die Schnur für die neue Stradic eingetroffen.


----------



## west1 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Letztens hab ich zwei von diesen Boxen gekauft, Bilder mach ich mal keine.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@hecht911:
Was machst du nur mit dem ganzen Tackle??...Du legst dir ja jede Woche neue geile Spielzeuge zu :k:k


----------



## hechtangler2911 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja der Winter ist ganz böse.Da wird mehr gekauft wie geangelt.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Ja *der Winter ist ganz böse.Da wird mehr gekauft wie geangelt*.



Nicht nur im Winter bei dir....|rolleyes
 Ab Frühjahr können sich die ersten dann wahrscheinlich wieder über gebrauchtes Tackle freuen|kopfkrat


----------



## hechtangler2911 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

50er-Jäger oder besser gesagt Zanderlui, dann ist das eben so.
Irgendjemand muss die Markwirtschaft ja antreiben.


----------



## jkc (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jo, ich bitte darum mit solchen Sticheleien im Board der Erhabenen zu bleiben um das Proletariat nicht zu nerven.#6

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Heute kam noch was neues.So *jetzt ist es meine dritte neue Stradic.Sind schon echt geile Rollen in der Preisklasse*.



Naja solche Aussagen mal mit Praxiserfahrung untermauern hilft eben mehr als ständig bunte Bildchen hoch zu laden rum zu loben und zwei Monate später wieder zu verkaufen-FAKT!


----------



## inselkandidat (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ 50-Jäger aka zanderlui....sehr gut wieder was dazu gelernt...:g

SCHAU MAL AUF DEN TRÖÖT NAMEN!!!!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> @ 50-Jäger aka zanderlui....sehr gut wieder was dazu gelernt...:g
> 
> SCHAU MAL AUF DEN TRÖÖT NAMEN!!!!



Den Tröötnamen kennt der Lui (sollte wohl schnell klar werden, bei zb. Verkaufsangeboten in mehreren Foren) bestens, genauso wie die Ausflüchte zu angeblich super Gerät, wenn es um Erfahrungsberichte in der Praxis geht#6
Denn dann kommt immer nix mehr- und zusätzlich wird man von seinen "Angelfreunden" noch vollgedüst, warum man denn solche Fragen nach der Praxistauglichkeit stellt.

Aber gut, muss eben auch Leute geben die ihr Gerät nach der Tauglichkeit beim Couchangeln bewerten- und dann gibt's ja anscheinend noch genug von denen die das auch noch glauben, bei Empfehlungen oder Nachfragen im Forum.


----------



## glavoc (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...manche Angler definieren sich halt über ihr Tackle, andere über ihre Fänge und wieder andere haben beides nicht nötig 

Jeder wie es ihm gefällt!
lg


----------



## hechtangler2911 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich glaube nicht, das ich mich hinter meinen Fängen verstecken muss.
Wenn ich da die Hosen runter lasse, wuerde unserem Zanderlui bestimmt die Kinnlade runter fallen.Wenn es dich hier stört Zanderlui, dann schau dir die Sachen bitte bloß nicht an.Oder brauchst du das stänkern so sehr?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das ich mich hinter meinen Fängen verstecken muss.
> Wenn ich da die Hosen runter lasse, wuerde unserem Zanderlui bestimmt die Kinnlade runter fallen.Wenn es dich hier stört Zanderlui, dann schau dir die Sachen bitte bloß nicht an.Oder brauchst du das stänkern so sehr?



|supergri|supergri|supergriwieder schöne Ausschweifungen...
 Warum nennst du das nennen von Fakten stänkern?

 aber du hast den lääänngs....., ach ne passt wohl eher dicksten|rolleyes
Wie gesagt mit Praxiserfahrung egal bei was von deinem Kram was du in Massen kaufst kannst du in keinem Forum dienen, Widerspruch zwecklos.

Ich werde jetzt mal los, dich will ich nämlich nicht in runter gelassener Hose sehen.#t


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Jo, Relax ist schon geil.#6 Was ich neu dabei habe sind die Jankees und die gefallen mir richtig gut, könnten in die Top 3 rutschen...
> 
> Grüße JK



Die Jankes in 4" hab ich auch immer dabei....die Hechte habs zum fressen gern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wir halten uns ab hier wieder wieder an die hier geforderten und üblichen  Umgangsformen (Nettiquette, ALLE), und lassen den persönlichen Streit untereinander (ALLE) , sonst Stress mit einem schlecht gelaunten Admin....
>Anweisung - nicht zu diuskutieren
Danke.


----------



## jkc (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, irgendwie mag ich die Teile neu, Bzw. gebraucht-neu sind allerdings lediglich drei:






Grüß JK


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



 



Frisch aus England eingetroffen, ran ans Hakenbinden. :vik:


----------



## jkc (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, kapier ich gerade nicht, wie werden die Vorfächer denn aufgespannt? So genau binden, dass es immer passt wäre bei mir nicht möglich.#c

Edit: Ernsthaft???:
https://www.google.de/search?q=guru+leaderbox&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjys_u6gNvRAhWHnRoKHdi5AssQ_AUICSgC&biw=1408&bih=710#tbm=isch&q=guru+vorfachbox

Würde ich keine 20% meiner Vorfächer rein kriegen, mangels Bindegenauigkeit..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist recht einfach:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVLGX2aP_ME

Gibt noch weitere Videos, hab eben gerade mal 2 Haken fertig gemacht, ist kein Problem.


----------



## jigga1986 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Werde meine erste geh versuche am rhein auf zander starten:
https://www.amazon.de/Fox-Rage-Gummifisch-Spinnruten-Zanderrute/dp/B018SMYQWO


----------



## OSSSSE (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*




Für meine Bigbaits bis 100 gr zum Einleiern die 45er. Für kleinere bis 60gr die 325er und die 45er war ein Geschenk von Stroft / Waku weil ich über 40 € gekommen bin. Freue mich sehr. Bestelle ab sofort nur noch direkt bei Waku. 5% Rabatt (über 50  €) + Geschenk  (über 40 €) + kostenloser Versand  (über 40 €). Mega!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

 Böse Zungen könnten daran fest machen, wie sehr überteuert deren Produkte dann normaler Weise sind.


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Teuer? Schon!,
Aber denkt bitte daran, die haben ihren Sitz in Deutschland und müssen deutsche löhne und deutsche steuern zahlen.

Das kommt alles bei der Kalkulation der preise dazu.
Nun ja ist wieder mal. Ot


----------



## geomujo (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moooment - Die Faser kommt immernoch aus Übersee. Hier wird nur geflochten und konfektioniert.


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ok, aber das geschieht in deutschland.! Und damit sind auch bgaben und steuern fällig. Sowie lohnkosten.


----------



## jkc (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, darum gehts mir doch gar nicht; eher um die Preisunterschiede was Abnahmemengen und Rabatte angeht.
Kann mir keiner Erzählen, dass das im Verhältnis steht wenn ich eine Schnur 1000m zu 17€/100m kaufen kann und die dann bei 100m 26€ kosten soll... 

Grüße JK


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ok, das ist ein anderer Blickwinkel.
 Wie ist denn sonst das Verhältnis zwischen u terschiedlichen abnahmemengen.

Bin da ziemlich unerfahren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, darum gehts mir doch gar nicht; eher um die Preisunterschiede was Abnahmemengen und Rabatte angeht.
> Kann mir keiner Erzählen, dass das im Verhältnis steht wenn ich eine Schnur 1000m zu 17€/100m kaufen kann und die dann bei 100m 26€ kosten soll...
> 
> Grüße JK



Warum nicht ?

Die 10 Fache der Menge kann den Preis doch reduzieren weil auch so eingekauft wird. Kann ich schon nachvollziehen, weil die Faktoren der Kosten und Aufwand sich auch ändern.


----------



## OSSSSE (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also mein Einkauf sollte hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion anstoßen. Ich wollte euch nur mitteilen was es neues gab. Bitte zurück zum Thema 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Also mein Einkauf sollte hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion anstoßen. Ich wollte euch nur mitteilen was es neues gab. Bitte zurück zum Thema
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Hast schon recht, gehört aber auch dazu. Wir müssen ja auch bewerten ob du clever gekauft hast. |bla:


----------



## thanatos (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



geomujo schrieb:


> Moooment - Die Faser kommt immernoch aus Übersee. Hier wird nur geflochten und konfektioniert.



Die Weiterverarbeitung ist aber eben deutsche Wertarbeit
 und die hat nun mal ihren Preis -zurecht !!! #6
 bin von Waku- Produkten noch nie entäuscht gewesen


----------



## OSSSSE (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hast schon recht, gehört aber auch dazu. Wir müssen ja auch bewerten ob du clever gekauft hast. |bla:


Und war ich clever genug? [emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hechtangler2911 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei einem top Preis von 139.99€ musste ich zuschlagen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tach auch,
 hab mir auch mal wieder was gegönnt,
 Konger Stallion Sword Strike 244/40
 und zwar hier http://www.pirania-sklep.pl/
 für 67,-€ inkl. Versand
 bei Clickbaits für 89,85 inkl. Versand. 
 Wird in den nächsten Tagen ausgeführt.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## RayZero (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Tolle Rute - fische ich auch [emoji1303]


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi Ray,
 zurecht, hat mir die Rute heute Abend doch 2schöne Muttis (84+97cm ,waren kein Problem für die Rute)beschert.
 15cm Shad am 3/0 Offset und jeden Kontakt mit Steinen oder Hindernissen, im Handteil spüren können.
 Ich fische an einem Flachen See 11ha, durch Torfstich 
 entstanden.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Futter bei die Fische, sorry für die Fische.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich liebe es wenn der Paketzusteller klingelt.


----------



## jkc (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich liebe es auch. :m


----------



## hechtangler2911 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da haste aber ein paar schöne Forellen auf die Schuppen gelegt.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Alle zusammen für nur 19€ bei Neptunmaster, das ist mal ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Angler2097 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da warst du wohl schneller 

Ich hab auch ein bisschen Hechtfutter gekauft und eine Rolle um die Muttis rauszukurbeln


----------



## hechtangler2911 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der Paketboote hat mal wieder was nettes für mich da gelassen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Baits sehen stark aus. 

 Was ist das und wo gekauft?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

2x Megabass Lates Wobbler
1x Illex Squirrel 61
5x Berkley Rip Shad
www.angelplatz.de


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke dir. Die Megabass sind richtig klasse!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier kannste sie noch besser drauf sehen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei den Farben wird man ja jeck. Hab jetzt alle ausser den redhead mal bestellt. 

Danke nochmal.


----------



## west1 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nicht gekauft, war umsonst und lag direkt neben meiner Haustüre.

25Kg Bleiblech das reicht mir ewig.


----------



## Pinocio (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mich ja lange gesträubt. Doch jetzt hatte ich das Stöckchen in der Hand und musste es mitnehmen. Die Rolle passt super dazu.
Mal sehen wie sie sich am kleinen Bach auf Forelle und Döbel macht. Kann es kaum erwarten...


----------



## hechtangler2911 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wollte mir unbedingt von RawFinesse das Maßband holen,ist natürlich nicht dabei geblieben.


----------



## Peno (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hellgies kann man nie genug haben [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hechtangler2911 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich glaub so langsam hasst mich unser Paketboote.Er muss ja schließlich immer in den 3. Stock.


----------



## jkc (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jaaaaa!!! 







Ich glaube bei keinem Köder habe ich so lange gezögert ihn zu kaufen! Erstmals vor ca. 15 Jahren fand ich die interessant, jedoch haben mich die abgefahrenen Preise bisher immer ab gehalten, davon mal abgesehen, dass es kaum noch Quellen dafür gibt...

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler2097 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was sind das für welche JKC ?

Gruss


----------



## west1 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Was sind das für welche JKC ?
> 
> Gruss



Nils Master Invincible Jointed


----------



## Angler2097 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke


----------



## jkc (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jo, genau und zwar in 25cm.#6


----------



## Bobster (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Absolute "Scandic Hechtwobbler Kunst" :m


----------



## Derdenaalfängt (3. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*




mal wieder was neues geleistet für die anstehende Saison ...


----------



## hechtangler2911 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und was neue Schnur.Sie ist einfach die Beste, die gute Stroft.


----------



## sprogoe (4. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mal was richtig tolles geleistet:
Eine feine Renkenrute, bei 2,10 m Länge nur 67 g, 
dazu eine Carbon-Laufrolle, Gewicht 95 g.


----------



## feko (5. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Und was neue Schnur.Sie ist einfach die Beste, die gute Stroft.



Hallo das ist die mono ,oder?
irgendwie war ich von der Schnur enttäuscht.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi feko, wenn du die Schnur hattest, dann müsstest du doch wissen das es eine Mono ist.Was hat dir denn nicht daran gefallen??


----------



## hechtangler2911 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam meine fünfte Stradic Ci4+ FB.Ich finde sie absolut top.Und von Kelofishing kam auch ein wenig.


----------



## Bobster (7. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Hi feko, wenn du die Schnur hattest, dann müsstest du doch wissen das es eine Mono ist.Was hat dir denn nicht daran gefallen??



Falsch aufgespult - aber nicht zugeben 

 Spaß beiseite - GTM geht immer :m

 Fische seit 2 Jahren aber für bestimmte Zwecke ! - 
*die LS* und bin auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## jkc (8. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, bei mir gab es auch noch mal einige Neuzugänge:






Grüße JK


----------



## Mateo (9. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Heute kam meine fünfte Stradic Ci4+ FB.Ich finde sie absolut top.Und von Kelofishing kam auch ein wenig.



Wann möchtest du das alles fischen ? :q


----------



## dido_43 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mateo schrieb:


> Wann möchtest du das alles fischen ? :q



Octopus, der packt das mit 6 Rollen #6

Sorry, ich konnte nicht anders :q


----------



## nostradamus (9. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hi jkc,

wo hast du die Goldforelle gefunden? 

Danke

Mario


----------



## jkc (9. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hm, gibts doch fast überall, wo es Line Thrus gibt oder nicht? Nur eben der Preis für die 40er...|uhoh:
https://www.google.de/search?q=line+thru+golden+albino+40cm&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwik-eXQv8rSAhUCXRQKHQqWD6MQ_AUIBigB&biw=1536&bih=708

Bekommst noch ne PN.


Grüße JK


----------



## nostradamus (9. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

danke! Ich habs nicht so mit kunstködern .... .

Danke

MArio


----------



## hechtangler2911 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mateo, natürlich alles zu seiner Zeit.Jede Rolle erfüllt ihren Zweck in einem anderen Bereich der Angelei.Du hast ja bestimmt auch nicht nur 2 Rollen, oder?


----------



## OSSSSE (10. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Mateo, natürlich alles zu seiner Zeit.Jede Rolle erfüllt ihren Zweck in einem anderen Bereich der Angelei.Du hast ja bestimmt auch nicht nur 2 Rollen, oder?


Wer hat heutzutage schon *nur* noch 2 Rollen? In Zeiten des Kaufwahnsinns. Mich mit eingegriffen [emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mateo (10. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Mateo, natürlich alles zu seiner Zeit.Jede Rolle erfüllt ihren Zweck in einem anderen Bereich der Angelei.Du hast ja bestimmt auch nicht nur 2 Rollen, oder?



Das war ja nicht böse gemeint. Ich sehe hier nur immer wieder wie mein Tackleaffe wohl nachts ausbüchst und Fremde Leute beißt 

Die Schonzeit, oder allgemein die mangelnde Zeit fürs Angeln, wird durch Tackle kompensiert. Dieses Gesetz unterschreibst du mit dem Erhalt deines Angelscheins. 

Sorry für OT.


----------



## Michael_05er (10. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Mateo schrieb:


> Die Schonzeit, oder allgemein die mangelnde Zeit für Angeln wird durch Tackle kompensiert. Dieses Gesetz unterschreibst du mit dem Erhalt deines Angelscheins.



Das unterschreibe ich sofort [emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hechtangler2911 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sieht bei mir nicht anders aus.Ich komme leider kaum ans Wasser da ich Momentan zu viel arbeiten muss.Beide Kollegen krank, Chef macht gerade seinen Pilotenschein, und ich halte die Firma am laufen.


----------



## Ruti Island (10. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist bei mir auch so, je weniger ich zum Angeln komme desto mehr kaufe ich.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oh mann, die Schonzeit wird wieder teuer, ich merk es jetzt schon.


----------



## jkc (11. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, bei mir leider auch.

Bei den B1 unterscheiden sich Crank- und Twitchbait doch nur durch die Stabilität der Schaufel oder?
Ich hab da jedenfalls nix anderes fest gestellt.

Edit: HM, auf dem Foto sieht es so aus als wäre die Schaufel vom Crank größer, bei meinen zu Hause ist das meine ich aber nicht so?

Grüße JK


----------



## hechtangler2911 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja beim Crank ist sie größer, läuft daher auch tiefer.


----------



## Ruti Island (11. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






Hab meinen Bestand an Jerks auch noch um 2 Hybridas erhöht. Der B1 ist zwar ganz schick mir aber zu klein. Ein B3 Crank ist auch noch auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## Sunwalk (13. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005005SK2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


uuuund 

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003DZVYD6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Die Forellen können kommen


----------



## hechtangler2911 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Verlinkungen zählen nicht, da könnte ja jeder kommen. ;-)
Dann kaufe ich morgen 10 Stellas. ;-)


----------



## Sunwalk (13. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Verlinkungen zählen nicht, da könnte ja jeder kommen. ;-)
> Dann kaufe ich morgen 10 Stellas. ;-)



Das fände ich echt traurig, weil das würde ja bedeuten ihr verlängert hier euren E-Penis?  Ich für mich freue mich nur über neue Käufe, weiß nicht wieso ich sowas "faken" sollte. Die Sachen sind noch nicht bei mir, eben bei Amazon bestellt, Bild kommt sofort morgen Abend (danke Prime <3) 

lg


----------



## hechtangler2911 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hast du meinen Smile nicht gesehen.Nicht immer alles so Bierernst nehmen.


----------



## west1 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So was ihr könnt kann ich auch. 

Hab mir 2 Pack von denen gekauft!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was heißt den ihr?


----------



## Riesenangler (13. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bei mir das. Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

jkc, hier kannst du gut sehen das es Unterschiede gibt.Nur dir dicke der Tauchschaufel würde ja nichts im Lauf bzw. in der Lauftiefe verändern.


----------



## jkc (15. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, das ist bei meinen, die ich vor ca. 8 Jahren gekauft habe definitiv nicht so deutlich gewesen, habe mich immer gefragt was die Unterscheidung soll, da es bei mir echt nur die Schaufeldicke war.#c
Weiß nicht ob ich das noch abfotografieren kann, da ich bei einem die Schaufel abgebrochen habe und von einer der Sorten auch nur einen habe, ich gucke aber mal.

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler2097 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Paket angekommen.


----------



## Bobster (16. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zum "Gummistiefel und Badelatschen" werfen musste ich 
 leider  diesen Segment bei mir adäquat ersetzen -
 ist mir aber ganz gut gelungen.:q

 Schnur - Stroft GTP - kommt nächste Woche.


----------



## nostradamus (16. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gratulation! Schöne Rute und auch die Rolle! 
Die Welse können jetzt kommen. 

Gruß
mario


----------



## Angler2097 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nice Bobster!


----------



## jkc (16. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, was hastn mit dem Graphit vor?

Grüße JK


----------



## Bobster (16. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke - Danke die Herren :m

 Da es mein erstes Familienmitglied mit "Zapfen" ist,
 kommt da Graphit drann anstatt "Rutenfett"


----------



## thanatos (17. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Danke - Danke die Herren :m
> 
> Da es mein erstes Familienmitglied mit "Zapfen" ist,
> kommt da Graphit drann anstatt "Rutenfett"



#d Vorsicht !!!! Wenn es nicht dafür vorgesehen ist probiere es an etwas anderem aus ,ich bin "Graphit Fan " aber neulich habe ich etwas neues bekommen und habe es auf eine Welle
 aufgetragen ,nach einer Woche war diese nur noch mit großem Kraftaufwand zu trennen und mußte mechanisch entfernt werden |gr:.


----------



## Bobster (17. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



thanatos schrieb:


> #d Vorsicht !!!! Wenn es nicht dafür vorgesehen ist probiere es an etwas anderem aus ,ich bin "Graphit Fan " aber neulich habe ich etwas neues bekommen und habe es auf eine Welle
> aufgetragen ,nach einer Woche war diese nur noch mit großem Kraftaufwand zu trennen und mußte mechanisch entfernt werden |gr:.



Danke !

 Interessante neue Info die ich in diesem Zusammenhang noch nicht gehört habe.
 Wird ich weiter verfolgen.


----------



## Nacktangler (17. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






Heute war es soweit, der lange ersehnte GLS-Mann kam vorbei und brachte ein Paket, welches meine Salzwasserkombo vervollständigte. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen Thunfisch in greifbarer Nähe....


----------



## glavoc (17. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@ Nacktangler - Foddo please^^ (oder lass mich nicht unwissend sterben was im Päckle war  ).


----------



## Nacktangler (17. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Im Paket war die Rute, Shimano Exage als 5-Teiler, 50-100g. Ist ja auf dem Bild zu sehen.
Die Biomaster hat mir neulich ein Freund aus Japan mitgebracht


----------



## Silverfish1 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

50 - 100g ist aber mutig hoffe du willst kleine tune fangen


----------



## donak (17. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nacktangler schrieb:


> Im Paket war die Rute, Shimano Exage als 5-Teiler, 50-100g. Ist ja auf dem Bild zu sehen.
> Die Biomaster hat mir neulich ein Freund aus Japan mitgebracht



Also ich sehe nirgendwo ein Bild.


----------



## Nacktangler (17. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe mal die Ordneroptionen auf öffentlich gestellt. Vielleicht gehts ja jetzt  
Kleine Thune wären schon nicht verkehrt, war auch für warmes und salziges Wasser gedacht. Für den Forellenbach hier wäre es dann wohl doch zu viel des Guten ^^


----------



## Silverfish1 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also ich nehme jetzt nach Panama ne 80lb Rute um auf Nummer sicher zugehen


----------



## thanatos (18. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Danke !
> 
> Interessante neue Info die ich in diesem Zusammenhang noch nicht gehört habe.
> Wird ich weiter verfolgen.



Ja hat mich auch gewundert ,war scheinbar mit einem 
 flüchtigen Lösungsmittel in der Tube hat sich mit dem darauf
 befindlichem Schwamm aber prima aufbringen lassen .
 Sonst ist es ja in Öl oder Fett gemixt und dann kannste dir 
 die schwarzen Finger sparen ,in Pulverform ist es auch ok.


----------



## Bobster (18. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



thanatos schrieb:


> Ja hat mich auch gewundert ,war scheinbar mit einem
> flüchtigen Lösungsmittel in der Tube hat sich mit dem darauf
> befindlichem Schwamm aber prima aufbringen lassen .
> Sonst ist es ja in Öl oder Fett gemixt und dann kannste dir
> die schwarzen Finger sparen ,in Pulverform ist es auch ok.



 Puuuhhhhh |bigeyes
 Da bin ich aber erleichtert, da ich mir es extra in Pulverform geholt habe und meine Internetrecherche keinerlei
 Hinweise ergab das es damit zu Problemen kommen könnte.

 Danke für Deine Klarstellung.

 |wavey:


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie an anderer Stelle schon erwähnt:

Ich frug dareinst bei Sportex nach Steckzapfen-Pflege - da riet man mir davon ab, überhaupt etwas da draufzuschmieren. Auch kein Graphit.

Habe mich an diese Empfehlung gehalten und mit meinen "unbehandelten" Zapfenverbindungen keinerlei Probleme. Die funzen an jeder Rute nach wie vor, wie sie sollen.

Frag im Zweifelsfall lieber auch noch mal dort direkt nach, bevor Du Dir evtl. Deine schöne neue Magnus durch potenzielles Totpflegen versaust.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Saubermachen sowohl den "Zapfen" als auch das "Loch" von Zeit zu Zeit sollte man schon. Mit Q-Tips z.b. kommt man da auch gut hinein und kann von innen leicht feucht auswischen, wenn die Rute viel draußen im Einsatz war, vor allen wenn immer wieder auseinandergesteckt transportiert wurde, rumstand oder die Steckung eben doch mal den Boden oder Gras berüht.


----------



## Guinst (18. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



	

		
			
		

		
	
Hallo,

so leicht war ich bis jetzt noch nicht mit der Spinnrute unterwegs ... ich bin gespannt.


----------



## jkc (23. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, ich glaub ich kann bald einen Forellenteich eröffnen.:q







Grüße JK


----------



## nostradamus (23. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hi,

glückwunsch! Sieht echt gut aus! 

MArio


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und der Hecht da drinnen sorgt dann für die Fitness


----------



## Promachos (23. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Saubermachen sowohl den "Zapfen" als auch das "Loch" von Zeit zu Zeit sollte man schon. Mit Q-Tips z.b. kommt man da auch gut hinein und kann von innen leicht feucht auswischen, wenn die Rute viel draußen im Einsatz war, vor allen wenn immer wieder auseinandergesteckt transportiert wurde, rumstand oder die Steckung eben doch mal den Boden oder Gras berüht.



Das schreit nach einer Nominierung für das Bordferkel:m

Gruß Promachos


----------



## H.Christians (23. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Promachos schrieb:


> Das schreit nach einer Nominierung für das Bordferkel:m
> Gruß Promachos


Reicht so nicht. #d

Den ersten Schrieb' hab ich bei dem an sich sehr mit Potential geladenen Thema lieber nochmal geglättet!


----------



## LOCHI (24. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei diesem Preis konnte ich nicht widerstehen, würde gerne mal wissen was in Deutschland dafür fällig gewesen wäre...


----------



## jkc (28. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, die letzten Beiden für diese Schonzeit:







Grüße JK


----------



## harbec (28. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

... aber feucht mal feucht gibt trocken!:q


----------



## jkc (28. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja war spät?!:q


----------



## Kaka (30. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach langem Interesse habe ich sie mir jetzt gegönnt. Palms Lurk Shooter  MSGS 76ML. Meine neue Allround Barschrute. Mit 2,29 m eine super  Allroundlänge. Wurfgewicht 5-18 g. Kombiniert mit einer farblich top  passenden Certate 2500 mit 10lb Sunline Super PE 8 Braid. 

Kann losgehen. Juhu!


----------



## jkc (30. März 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja sieht nett aus!#6


----------



## Lorenz (2. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine Simms Freestone wurde durch eine neue Freestone ersetzt. Wie man sieht hatte ich schon ein bisschen mit stormsure und co. nachgebessert und außerdem innen das ganze Nahtband entfernt und neues aufgebügelt. Für einige Zwecke werde ich die Alte aber noch verwenden.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So ich habe mir auch mal was für die Raubfische besorgt-vor mir wegschwimmen wird jetzt schwierig:g
Ein Bericht und Detailbilder folgen, hier erstmal zwei von der Probefahrt.
Ich hoffe auf viele Jahre Spaß


----------



## Tino34 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Respekt! Was lange währt wird richtig gut. Hast auch hart für geschufftet. 
Allseits ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel


----------



## Santy (3. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Man sieht sich auf'm Marktplatz...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Santy schrieb:


> Man sieht sich auf'm Marktplatz...



So geil:m


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Soeben eingetroffen. Das neue Stellfischrutenspielzeug:l


----------



## jkc (4. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, das ist das 500€-Balzerteil oder? Da fände ich einen aussagekräftigen Bericht geil.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Falsch gelesen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, das ist das 500€-Balzerteil oder? Da fände ich einen aussagekräftigen Bericht geil.#6
> 
> Grüße JK




 Ja, das ist die neue Nanopeitsche. 500,00 Euro ist übertrieben. Normalerweise überall für 395,00 Euro erhältlich. Bei Ask... laut Katalog für 275,00. Letzte Woche war Rabattaktion auf alle Balzer Rute mit 15%. Also 243 Böller inkl. Versand. Da musste die unbedingt in die Sammlung.


----------



## Jens76 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das letzte Puzzleteil für Schweden!

Schären-Waffe!





(Noch 4 Tage)

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Welpi (4. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Das letzte Puzzleteil für Schweden!
> 
> Schären-Waffe!
> 
> ...



Wenn Du die angetestet hast, schreib doch bitte nen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht #h


----------



## Jens76 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Welpi schrieb:


> Wenn Du die angetestet hast, schreib doch bitte nen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht #h



Das will ich gerne tun, gib mir 14 Tage!
Allerdings bin ich nicht der große Tackle-Affe, daher kann ich wohl nur mein subjektives Empfinden wiedergeben.

Es ist die 2704 - 270cm - 80gr! Biegt sich bis ins Handteil, so wie ich' s mag! 

Mehr dann später!


----------



## Silverfish1 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

meins  die Thun's in Panama können kommen


----------



## Riesenangler (12. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Ab sofort gibt es Ente für die Hechte.


----------



## sevone (12. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bin gespannt,  wie sie sich schlagen wird.


----------



## sevone (12. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sieht ganz schön giftig aus auf der Rolle.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lange gesucht und endlich gescheite gefunden für die schwere Flussangelei.....8 oz Feederspitzen, die auch dem entsprechen was draufsteht. :g

1A-Transportverpackung dazu, super Kommunikation im Vorfeld.
Da bestell ich gern wieder bei Bedarf.


----------



## Promachos (18. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo zusammen!

Für die Barsch- und Rapfenangelei kommt in diesem Jahr eine Nano 702 mit einer Rarenium CI4+ 2500 zum Einsatz.
Die literarische Erstproduktion meiner achtjährigen Tochter bitte ich nicht weiter zu beachten:m.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Andal (18. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Promachos schrieb:


> Die literarische Erstproduktion meiner achtjährigen Tochter bitte ich nicht weiter zu beachten:m.



Sag das nicht so leichtfertig hin. Schon so manches, beinahe verschollen geglaubtes Erstlingswerk hat schon große Triumphe gefeiert!


----------



## Aalbubi (18. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Deine Tochter hat ne schönere Schrift als ich. Keine Lüge!


----------



## Angler2097 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachschub


----------



## sevone (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Spro Giant Flapper 200 haben sich bereits bewähren können.


----------



## Andal (27. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Neue ist da! 
Genau der richtige Stock fürs ganz leichte Angeln mit Köderfischen, am System, oder passiv, sowie für andere natürliche Köder an Finesse Rigs. Aber ebenso geeignet für entsprechende Kunstköder, wie Blinker, Spinner, oder "Einleier-Wobbler"... die neue Waffe für Barsche, Döbel, Forellen und Zander.
Batson Fliegenrutenblank #7 Rainshadow RX7 Serie IF
Länge – 10 ft., b.z.w. 305 cm, 2-teilig
#7, oder knapp 1 lb. TC, entspricht 25 gr. Max. WG
Gewicht – 126,5 gr.
Durchmesser – über dem Griff 9,2 mm, Spitze 1,8 mm
Beringung – Pac Bay Minima 8+1
Aktion – fliegenrutentypisch mittelschnell. Progressiv semiparabolisch/parabolisch
Griff – 50 cm Vollkork mit Fuji SCRS Schieberingen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Haste Dir ja bauen lassen von wem?   vlt. steht das woanders sogar .... :q

Klasse, auf jeden Fall aber was ganz besonderes und ein Traum fürs Leichte, so mit Korkgriff und den Schiebern und der stufenlosen Aktion #6 
Schnur eher Mono wegen den Minima?


----------



## Andal (27. April 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jepp..... gebaut hat sie mir der *Seele*.

Sie wird wohl vorwiegend mit Mono gefischt werden, wobei die Ringe auch anstandslos mit geflochtener klarkommen. Ich hab die auch auf zwei anderen Ruten drauf.


----------



## d.b. (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sevone schrieb:


> Die Spro Giant Flapper 200 haben sich bereits bewähren können.



Bei mir ebenso


----------



## DerJörg (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

hi 

Habe das was aus Prag bekommen :l:l

Hecht ich komme


----------



## Mefomaik (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Akilas 80 MH,5-30g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Neue ist da!
> Genau der richtige Stock fürs ganz leichte Angeln mit Köderfischen, am System, oder passiv, sowie für andere natürliche Köder an Finesse Rigs. Aber ebenso geeignet für entsprechende Kunstköder, wie Blinker, Spinner, oder "Einleier-Wobbler"... die neue Waffe für Barsche, Döbel, Forellen und Zander.
> Batson Fliegenrutenblank #7 Rainshadow RX7 Serie IF
> Länge – 10 ft., b.z.w. 305 cm, 2-teilig
> ...



Und heute war Hochzeit. Ich hasse es, wenn nicht jede Rute ihre eigene Rolle hat. Daiwa Legalis 2500HA mit einem 10er 8-fach Zwirn von Daiwa und einer .22er Shimano Mono (hoffentlich geht das mal gut!).


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Warum sollte es nicht gut gehen?
Tolle Rolle die mehr aushält wie man ihr vielleicht zutrauen mag.

Damit es nicht ganz OT ist...
...hab auch bissl Verbrauchsmaterial für die schwere Flussangelei bei B.Richi eingekauft.
Unschlagbar günstig, da konnte ich nicht anders, bevor die sich komplett vom Bleiprogramm verabschieden. :g


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Morgen Nachmittag wird mal unter Praxisbedingungen probiert.


----------



## jcr (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo zusammen

Eigentlich wollte ich euch zeigen was ich gekauft habe, aber ich bin wohl nicht dazu in der Lage hier Bilder mit einzufügen 
Kann mir da mal jemand Hilfe leisten?
Vielen Dank dafür!

Gruß Jannes


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313704


----------



## jcr (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo zusammen

Ich war gestern ein wenig einkaufen.
Hoffe mit den neuen Ködern am Sonntag auf dem Schweriner See erfolg zu haben! 

P.S. 
Danke feederbrassen


----------



## Kaka (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neues Röllchen für die Rocke!


----------



## geomujo (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ne Luvias ist schon was Feines!


----------



## cop79 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eine Rod Rodman Hell's Fire und eine Daiwa Ninja


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Andal schrieb:


> Daiwa Legalis 2500HA mit einem 10er 8-fach Zwirn von Daiwa und einer .22er Shimano Mono (hoffentlich geht das mal gut!).


Klasse Paarung, die Rolle ist ein genialer P/L Knaller und mehr Rolle geht kaum noch, hab sogar meiner Frau eine zum selben Behufe der Zielfische geschenkt! :m


----------



## Hechtklopfer (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

2'13 Metanium xg, neue expride 166ml


----------



## Cynastorix (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,
ich war vor ein paar Wochen in Australien, zum angeln habe ich es zwar nicht geschafft aber den örtlichen Angelladen habe ich besucht. Die drei Köder sind alle von lokalen Köderschmieden Handgeschnitzt und bemalt.


----------



## Jamdoumo (24. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## kohlie0611 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Soeben eingetroffen. Das neue Stellfischrutenspielzeug:l


Sehr schön, ich hab mir auch eine gegönnt...allerdings braucht man für das Teil einen guten Rutenhalter, auch das sie bei dem Preis keinen wulstigeren Spitzenring und einen Gleitring mit Einlage verbaut haben, ist ein bissi schwach finde ich...ist bei dem 8m Vorgänger genauso.


----------



## Slick (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

@kohlie0611

wo haste du die Halterung für den Bissanzeiger her?

Ist echt eine gute Alternative den Bissanzeiger so zu befestigen.

Grüße


----------



## Jamdoumo (24. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hey Leute ich habe heute den Herbst Winter Katalog von Askari bekommen , die haben teilweise ganz schön an der Preisschraube gedreht!  Wahrscheinlich um die Internet Preise toppen zu können. Das einzigste ich wollte mir noch für meinen Kleinen nen zweiten Karpfenstuhl bestellen den Camoflage von Behr den hatten die im Jahreskatalog in dem Sonderteil für 49 Euro drin und jetzt für 115 Euro. ...wird er eben in der Bucht bestellt für 69 Euro. 


LG Michael


----------



## Bobster (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Cynastorix schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich war vor ein paar Wochen in Australien, zum angeln habe ich es zwar nicht geschafft aber den örtlichen Angelladen habe ich besucht. Die drei Köder sind alle von lokalen Köderschmieden Handgeschnitzt und bemalt.



Sehr schön #6


----------



## kohlie0611 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Slick schrieb:


> @kohlie0611
> 
> wo haste du die Halterung für den Bissanzeiger her?
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist eine sehr angenehme Sache mit diesen Halterungen-kein gefummel mit nervigen Banksticks mehr, man kann die volle Rutenlänge nutzen und hat die Teile immer dabei da sie an der Rute verbleiben.
ich habe die Halterung mit etwas stärkeren, längeren Kabelbindern montiert, wobei das Schloss des Kabelbinders nach oben kommt. Man braucht 2 Kabelbinder, diese so fest ziehen, das die Halterung nicht mehr wackelt und stabil auf dem Blank sizt. Im Falle eines Bisses den Bissanzeiger incl. Halterung einfach nach oben drehen und nix ist mehr weg beim Drill.
Such mal bei Ebay, Amazone oder via Google nach "Black Cat Bissanzeiger Halter für Wallerrute"  kostet so ca. 7,00€ im Schnitt...
Ich hoffe das der Link hier rechtens ist : http://www.ebay.de/itm/Black-Cat-Bi...035371?hash=item4868270e6b:g:nsMAAOSwMNxXUeWH

VG Carsten #h


----------



## Slick (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So einen Halter muss ich mir wohl auch noch besorgen. Hab vor ein paar Wochen mal wieder zugeschlagen... Zwei mal Matze Koch


----------



## RedHead (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Flohmarktbeute


----------



## Fischknipser (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachdem mir in meinen letztem Urlaub,nach etlichen Hechten und Barschen der Squirrel abgerissen ist ,müsste Ersatz her.
Es ist allerdings nicht nur bei einem Squirrel geblieben...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn ich einen einzigen Lieblings-Köder nennen müsste, würde die Antwort Rapala Max Rap sein. Ich liebe diese Köder. Das 11er Modell war das letzte, auf das ich mich konzentriert habe. Somit habe ich den Max Rap nun in allen verfügbaren Größen 05/07/11/13/15/14 mit mind. je 4 versch. Farben. Insgesamt um die 55 Stück  Und das war noch nicht das Ende. Am Ende will ich alle Farben in allen Größen haben. Und das am besten Doppelt. Einmal für die Tacklebox und einmal für die Vitrine


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nach 12 Wochen sind die beiden Ruten da. (Askari)

https://www.angelsport.de/balzer-edition-im-12-sbiro-25-rute_0165920.html

Die Ringe der Balzer Ruten sind echt sehr klein. Das erinnert mich an meine letzte Matchrute. Ein Schnurdurchmesser ü 0,20mm nicht empfehlenswert.

Erster Eindruck bei 3,60m. Für eine 25gr WG OK. Der Echtest kommt wenn der Pöse Regen wech ist. >)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



geomujo schrieb:


> Am Ende will ich alle Farben in allen Größen haben. Und das am besten Doppelt. Einmal für die Tacklebox und einmal für die Vitrine



Macht dann nach Adam Riese round about 240 Stücke, wovon die Hälfte Staubfänger sind


----------



## geomujo (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gibt ja auch Leute die sammeln Modellbahnen, Münzen oder Briefmarken. Der Wobbler bringt von allen Sammelobjekten jedoch den meisten Spass.

Also die 200er-Marke habe ich schon vor ner Weile geknackt, aber eben auch mit anderen Modellen. Die ganze Katalog-Palette über einen Zeitraum von 3-4 Jahren - da kommen so an die 1500-2000 Stück zusammen, die in mein Köderschema passen. Also zutun gibt's noch jede Menge  Es kommen ja auch ständig neue Modelle :-(

Irgendwie müsste man da günstiger rankommen. Bei Größeren Orders habe ich auch schonmal erfolgreich nach Rabattierungen nachgefragt. Den Königsweg zum Bezug von Rapala-Wobblern habe ich aber noch nicht ganz gefunden. Man müsste Vertriebsmitarbeiter von Rapala werden oder so


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Warum ist der Trööt eigentlich im Raubfisch und Forellenbereich und nicht bei Allgemein Angeln?

Nur, ist mir aufgefallen...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Warum ist der Trööt eigentlich im Raubfisch und Forellenbereich und nicht bei Allgemein Angeln?
> ..



Weil der Tröt Ersteller das im Eröffnungs Post so formuliert hat...



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> ... Einfach alles was mit Raubfisch zutun hat reinstellen.
> ...


----------



## Lorenz (3. August 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Simms Freestone Watschuhe 
...einer neueren Version vs. Rivershed. Die Freestone sind ca. 80g schwerer (mit ca. 980g) und machen einen robusteren Eindruck. 

Die Schnürsenkel an den Rivershed sind übrigens Paracord! Allerdings hab ich das nicht lange getestet, da die Schuhe auseinandergefallen sind. Das Kleben mit Kövulfix hat den Schuh nichtmehr retten können, aber provisorisch hatte ich dann nochmal was drauf- bzw. zwischen die sich ablösende Sohle und "Restschuh" geschmiert, da ich nicht wusste wann Ersatz kommt...


----------



## Edik89 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nicht gekauft, aber bekommen 

Kann man die Wobbler, Spinner usw noch gebrauchen ? :q

Laut Google sind paar Sachen von 1970.


----------



## Hering 58 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Edik89 schrieb:


> Nicht gekauft, aber bekommen
> 
> Kann man die Wobbler, Spinner usw noch gebrauchen ? :q
> 
> Laut Google sind paar Sachen von 1970.



Warum sollte man sie nicht mehr gebrauchen können?Vielleicht sollten mal die Drillinge getauscht werden .#6


----------



## Lajos1 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hallo Edik89,

da sind ein paar Sachen vor 1970, schon fast museumsreif. Die gehen freilich noch. Sind ein paar schöne Devons dabei und die kleinen Wobbler mit der "Tauchschaufel" oben, da hatte ich auch welche. Einer davon ist noch in meinem "Museumsschrank".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. August 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Spinner gehen immer, die fangen auch nach 40 Jahren noch prima Fische:g


----------



## renrök (30. August 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Spinner gehen immer, die fangen auch nach 40 Jahren noch prima Fische:g



So ist es!


----------



## Angelmann67 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi EDIK,
 also ich finde das Material ist total durch.
 Die Blinker blinken nicht mehr und vermutlich wobbeln die Wobbler auch nicht mehr so recht.
 Am besten, du schickst mir den ganzen Trödel, zur Entsorgung :q

 fettes Petri :vik:

 PS: Versuch macht kluch


----------



## Riesenangler (31. August 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir mal einen Jerk von Piketime gegönnt. Bei der Preisklasse muss er eine Fanggarantie mit eingebaut haben. Aber bei 40 Euro, wird das Ding wohl nie das Wasser sehen.


----------



## Derdenaalfängt (1. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Aber bei 40 Euro, wird das Ding wohl nie das Wasser sehen.
> 
> ein kleiner Markenwobbler kostet doch auch mal schnell 15-20 Euro, da ist der Preis für diesen handmade Jerk doch völlig in Ordnung... benutz den ruhig.. der bringt Fisch


----------



## Riesenangler (2. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe bloß Schiss. Einnal schlampig ausgeworfen, die Rolle überdreht sich und blockiert, ein knall und Weg ist er.  Dann sinken 40 Euro zum Seegrund.


----------



## Henry (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ist zwar OT, aber versuche es ruhig mal mit starkem Geflecht. Ich fische an meiner Jerke nur noch 40KG + Geflecht. Mit ner kurzen Jerkrute kommt man eh nicht auf monströse Wurfweiten und da stören die paar Meter weniger bei stärkerer Schnur auch nicht... dafür haste im Falle eines Schnurblockierers bisschen mehr Puffer und einem Hecht kann man in Falle eines Falles im Gemüse auch bisschen mehr entgegen setzen. 

Die alten Piketime waren nicht schlecht. Die neuen sind ja auch Holz, wie die laufen weiß ich nicht, aber die Farbcombo fängt mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Riesenangler (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab ne 23er geflecht drauf. Glaube PP.


----------



## Angler9999 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die sind fängig.

Die preiswerten aber auch...

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4670525&postcount=391

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=256751&d=1495369432


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Fishing-tackle-wholesale-fishing-lure-Jerk-Bait-LITTLE-DARLING-80mm-26-5g-Soft-tail/32766648227.html?shortkey=RnAj6vqy&addresstype=600


----------



## Riesenangler (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das will ich von den Jungs von Jerbait.Com morgen sehen.


----------



## thanatos (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Spinner gehen immer, die fangen auch nach 40 Jahren noch prima Fische:g



#d aber nur die gaaanz alten  die den alten Trödel noch aus ihrer Jugendzeit kennen. :q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



thanatos schrieb:


> #d aber nur die gaaanz alten  die den alten Trödel noch aus ihrer Jugendzeit kennen. :q



Und die der Jugend immer wieder zeigt, daß es auch "ohne Gummi" geht |rolleyes


----------



## Lommel (8. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich habe bloß Schiss. Einnal schlampig ausgeworfen, die Rolle überdreht sich und blockiert, ein knall und Weg ist er.  Dann sinken 40 Euro zum Seegrund.



Kenn ich und kann ich gut verstehen, ich hab damals diesen jerk von bertus rozemeier mit Widmung geschenkt bekommen. Der wird auch niemals nie das Wasser sehen.


----------



## NomBre (8. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Au man, nachdem ich von bigbait schleppen infiziert bin habe ich mir hoffentlich meine letzte köderbox soeben zusammengestellt.... Betrag war etwas über 100 Euro... Aber thats Hobby nunmal.... Die Forelle lief so Sau gut, dass ich halt noch paar gegönnt habe... Jaja eigentlich wollte ich nur eine zusätzlich kaufen!


----------



## jkc (8. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da fehlen noch die 40er :q

Viel Spaß damit.#6


----------



## NomBre (8. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich stand vor der 40iger und hatte die schon in der Hand  

Na, kann ich mir immernoch abholen. Platz ist ja noch in der Box


----------



## Scholle 0 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein neues Spielzeug ist eingetroffen!
( die erste zum testen) 
Bei dem Preis von 120€ , geht.


----------



## Bobster (14. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Winterhäppchen


----------



## pike-81 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen!




HECHTFUTTER
Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Winterhäppchen


 

 Mach da bloß einen größeren Drilling ran, der schaut ja nicht mal am Köder vorbei-sprich ist ja nur ein zweiter Jighaken.




pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> HECHTFUTTER
> Petri
> ...


 

 32er wird geworfen?


----------



## pike-81 (14. September 2017)

*Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

Jo, dazu hat mir ein Angler im Geschäft auch schon geraten. 

Bin es aber leider gewohnt, daß große Gummiköder reine Bastelköder sind. 

Nee, 420g sind mir zu krass zum Werfen. , dafür habe ich extra noch die Kleinere Version gekauft. 

Bin schon gespannt!

Optisch eine Augenweide!


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## 50er-Jäger (15. September 2017)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Jo, dazu hat mir ein Angler im Geschäft auch schon geraten.
> 
> Bin es aber leider gewohnt, daß große Gummiköder reine Bastelköder sind.
> 
> ...



Mit der richtigen Rute macht die Brasse in 32cm geworfen Spaß, die Forelle in 40cm ist dagegen heftig, geht aber auch ;-)


----------



## Michael_05er (19. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Am letzten Tag des Urlaubs musste ich noch ein paar Kronen loswerden 



Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/...arget-hecht-wobbler-15cm-45g-rotfeder/a-5782/

Eben gerade 3 mal bestellt . Hoffentlich taugt das Mopped 
Bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht anders...Kennt das Ding zufällig jemand? Dann bestell ich nämlich nochmal 3


----------



## Angelmann67 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin Moin,
hier mal wieder ein wenig Barschfutter,
das gerade bei mir eingetroffen ist. 

Fettes Petri:m


----------



## Angelmann67 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und noch n bisschen Kleinkram,
für meine zukünftige Ul-Combo.


Fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## zanderzone (22. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Ein neues Spielzeug ist eingetroffen!
> ( die erste zum testen)
> Bei dem Preis von 120€ , geht.



Solides Röllchen für nen guten Kurs! Viel Spass beim casten.. Super geile Angelei, aber nicht gleich aufgeben ;-)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nochmal zu den Wobblern die im Angebot waren von Neptunmaster: Ich kann die Dinger nicht von einem echten Fisch unterscheiden im Wasser...|bigeyes
Alter Verwalter schwimmt der geil. Bin baff. Habe nur schnell im Kanal getestet bei praller Sonne, wollte mal gucken wie er schwimmt. Ist ja nicht dafür gedacht, der ist für Hecht in 1-3 Meter Tiefe. Das absolut geile ist wie er sinkt. Sinkt langsam ab. Bleibt ca 50 cm unter der Oberfläche stehen und taumelt leicht hin und her in der Strömung wie ein echter Fisch. Man muss leicht einkurbeln damit er sich bewegt, aber er ist halt 3 geteilt und nicht gerade klein, ist klar das er etwas zug braucht. Aber dann schwimmt er wirklich täuschend echt. Mein Vadda stand an der Spundwand und ich sagte zu ihm, er solle mal gucken ob er das auch so sieht wie ich. Er konnte ihn nicht von einem echten Fisch unterscheiden. Und das obwohl man genau weiß, dass es n Wobbler ist.

Also wenn da kein Hecht drauf beißt fress ich ein Besen mit Stiel. Der wird niemals merken dass das ein Kunstköder ist. Mache nachher mal Fotos.

Nur ein Nachteil: Im Vergleich zu meinen Gamakatsu Dillingen sind die nicht gerade scharf. Außerdem viel zu groß. 1er Drillinge... Habe 4er Gamakatsu, davon 2 reichen locker. Die sind sowas von messerscharf.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gerade 360€ bei Angeldomäne gelassen.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bilder?!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Folgen bei Anlieferung.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Allet klor.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sind zwei Rollen dabei, der Rest Kleinkram.


----------



## geomujo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Abu Garcia Revo Deez Spin


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bin immer noch unentschlossen was das blau angeht..solo wirkts irgendwie nicht so richtig, an einer möglichst dezent dunkel gehaltenen Rute dagegen wohl Eyecatcher
verdächtig.


----------



## geomujo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sie befindet sich ja bereits an einer Favorite Impulse - und damit farblich in guter Gesellschaft.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4681225&postcount=175


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eben gekommen. Die Stradic geht allerdings ungeöffnet zurück und wird gegen ne Daiwa Caldia getauscht.


----------



## Steff-Peff (28. September 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## mascanho (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für meine kleinen Schwarz gestreiften Warrior-Zombies bisschen Futter gekauft :q bei uns sehen die VOLL abgemagert aus


----------



## Chris1711 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,

Bei mir gab es auch neues Hechtfutter....


----------



## Bobster (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*


----------



## Bobster (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


>



Na, das is mal ne richtig goile Tasse #6


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Na, das is mal ne richtig goile Tasse #6



Jep.
Gibt´s z.B. bei AOS.cc
Kumpel hat sich auch die Thermoskanne im gleichen Design bestellt #6
Gruß
Steff


----------



## geomujo (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neue Rolle - Abu Garcia Revo Studious Spin. 
Besonderheit bei dem Modell: 
Offiziell eine 1kg-Bremse mit 2-Carbon-Scheiben (gefühlt etwas schwächer wie bei der Deez) und ein ZPI Flat Knob Premium S (sehr klein, sehr flach, sehr hart -> Gegenstück zum Zaion-Knob von Daiwa). Etwas ungewöhnlich, dass die Rücklaufsperre nicht schaltbar ist. Das haben nur Yabai, Deez und LT, nicht jedoch die diese.


----------



## ayron (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Jammi, die Rolle würde farblich perfekt zu meiner hoffentlich alsbald eintreffenden Salty Stage Sebass Boat und meinem Daiwa Porex Landing Net passen:m


----------



## geomujo (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Farblich ja, aber technisch passt das überhaupt nicht zusammen. 
Zu hohe Übersetzung, zu kleine Spule, nur 1-2kg Bremspower - das ist was zum Barscheln. Gepaart ist sie vorerst mit der Fantasista Studious, wobei ich für die eigentlich 5,2:1 wollte. Die 6,2:1 machen Wobbler fast unbrauchbar. An einer Qu-On Supertickster würde sie auch technisch und optisch gut passen.

Leider dürfte es sehr schwer werden an eine weitere Studious zu kommen. Alternativ gibt es ja die Revo-Kits zu den JDM-Revo's auf Basis der aktuellen Modelle (MGX).


----------



## Shura (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neue Test-Aalseilwinde für die Elbe...auch wenn Offshore drauf steht. : P


----------



## nostradamus (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,
da will es jemand aber wissen! 
Ist die Rolle nicht etwas groß für Aal? |bigeyes|bigeyes
Ansonsten geile Rolle! Ich habe auch mehrere von ihnen (altes Modell) im einsatz auf Waller.

gruß
mario


----------



## geomujo (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schaut schon ein wenig edel aus  7500er Größe, seh ich das richtig?!


----------



## Shura (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> da will es jemand aber wissen!
> Ist die Rolle nicht etwas groß für Aal? |bigeyes|bigeyes



Ist ja "nur" die 7500er. Soweit ich das gesehen habe, gibts ja mittlerweile noch drei größere Modelle. Und große Rolle deswegen, weil ich hier an der Elbe mit starkem Gerät angeln muss wegen der fiesen Strömung. 




geomujo schrieb:


> Schaut schon ein wenig edel aus  7500er Größe, seh ich das richtig?!



Absolut!


----------



## Andal (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wegen einer etwas großen Rolle wirst du bestimmt keinen Fisch weniger fangen! #h


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Okumas fallen auch ganz schön groß aus. Aber auf Empfehlung hier und weil ich gute, günstige Rollen suchte habe ich sie mir bestellt. Und der Ersteindruck ist super.


----------



## geomujo (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Frisch aus Japan über Buyee (das zweite mal):


----------



## nostradamus (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi,

kannst du mal was über Buyee erzählen? Preise gegenüber Deutschland, Erfahrung etc.

Danke
Mario


----------



## geomujo (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für die *Yabai*:
1) Bestellt am 11.10.17 per sofort-Kaufen bei Yahoo-Auctions (über Buyee)
Preis: 26000Yen / 205,66€ 
Inlands-Versand+Buyee-Service: 15,84€ (Yen-Preis nicht gefunden)
Auslandsversand: 2000Yen / 15,77€
*Gesamtkosten: 237,27€* - Versand mit Japan Registed Mail (kein EMS, kein Tracking ab Flughafen Frankfurt)
Geliefert im einwandfreien Paket: 21.10.17

Für die *Studious*:
1) Bestellt am 2.10.17 per sofort-Kaufen bei Yahoo-Auctions (über Buyee)
Preis: 21500Yen / 170,07€
Inlands-Versand: 1775Yen / 14,06€
EMS-Versand: 3270Yen / 25,91€
Zoll+UST: 41,50€
*Gesamtkosten: 251,54€*
Geliefert im etwas zerknautschten Paket: 14.10.17


----------



## nostradamus (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Klasse und danke!


----------



## geomujo (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So, mit der LT 2500SH ist nun mein persönliches JDM-Revo-Quartett vollständig. 4 verschiedene Händler über 3 Plattformen. Die fünfte im Bunde, die Revo LT mit 5,2:1 ist für mich nicht interessant. Für die Design-und Style-Freaks: Die Spulen der Yabai, Sudious und Deez sind so geschnitten, dass darin ein "Y", "S" oder ein "D" erkennbar ist  Für mich jedenfalls sind es 4 kleine Kunstwerke.
Hier nun das Quartett:


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die sehen teuer aus. Wieviel kostet denn eine?


----------



## geomujo (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Rechnung oben gilt grob für alle Modelle. Wär' ich 1 Jahr früher auf den Trichter gekommen wären es unter 200€ pro Rolle. Die letzten waren aber alle recht teuer aber immernoch unterm UVP. Bei Ali ist die LT für etwas über 100€ zu bekommen.


----------



## pike-81 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen!
Paßt ja gut zum aktuellen Design-Thread!
Die Gold/Schwarze gefällt mir optisch am besten. 
Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Lorenz (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich find die alle schick!
Bin aber ein großer Fan von blau. Im Sommer hab ich mir eine Major Craft Solpara als UL-Spinnrute besorgt und jetzt noch eine leichte Shore Jigging Rute, die erstmal ein bisschen am Rhein gefischt wird und im Dezember dann hoffentlich bestimmungsgemäß am Meer im 0man.


----------



## geomujo (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ne kleine Eigenart habe ich noch entdeckt, die mir im Trockenmodus  garnicht aufgefallen war. Es betrifft alle 4 Modelle. Einige kennen es  vielleicht, dass wenn der Bügel aufgeklappt ist und man wirft, dass  durch die Bewegung der Rotor seine Position verändert. Manchmal bis zum  Ende vor dem Umschlagpunkt.
Die Revo's scheinen den Rotor irgendwie  zu 'blockieren' wenn der Bügel auf ist. Er ist nicht komplett gelockt,  sondern geht nur deutlich schwerer zu drehen. Unmöglich durch einen Wurf  den Rotor in seiner Lage zu verändern. Andererseits ist der  automatische Bügelumschlag über die Kurbel etwas schwergängiger. Das ist  wieder so ein komisches Design-Ding. Die Sorön, Daiwa's und MGX haben  diese Eigenart nicht. Die PF-Ingenieure in Japan scheinen richtig gut  zusein


----------



## D.ner (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dass bei aufgeklapptem Bügel selbiger nicht leichtgängig weiterdreht und beim Wurf ggfs. zuschlägt haben die meisten Shimanos auch schon ewig..


----------



## geomujo (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab keine Shimano-Rollen  Daher bin ich da nicht auf dem Laufenden. Aber es zeigt, dass da womöglich die Ingenieure auch tatsächlich Angler sind, was in EU an mancher Stelle doch bezweifelt werden darf.


----------



## Shura (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schimpft sich Rotorbremse, manche habens manche nicht! Findet sich selten in der Gimmick-Liste moderner Angelrollen. Hab gerade mal meine durchprobiert, und von meinen fünf modernen Angelrollen hat nur die Ryobi Zauber eine.


----------



## geomujo (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke, ... wieder was dazugelernt. Bei mir ist es auch das einzige Modell. Sogar die baugleiche MagPro Extreme hat das nicht. Und ja, im Feature-Setup wurde das nicht erwähnt.

EDIT: eine Luvias verfügt auch über diese Bremse, ist dort aber nicht so stark ausgeprägt aber voll ausreichend.


----------



## jkc (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,






DAM Bärenstarker 3-teilig, 3m, 80cm Bügellänge, gummiertes Netz; inzwischen mein dritter, wofür die Kescher aber nichts konnten.
Im Prinzip nichts besonderes, jedoch ist ein anderes Netz drauf.  Die Maschen scheinen kleiner und ohne Zweifel ist das Material dünner. Weniger Material, höherer Preis. 
Vermutlich wird es mein letzter sein, da schon das dickere Netz nicht gerade das stabilste war...



An die Geräteindustrie: Bitte Alternativen entwickeln...

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Für den Hammerkopf gab es früher auch separate Ersatznetze zu kaufen - ist das evtl. nicht mehr so?

Mein HK-Netz ist bislang noch ok, daher bin ich da leider nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand.


----------



## jkc (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gibt es noch, aber ich denke wenn die die Netze verändern dann auch die Ersatznetze, vielleicht noch gucken, ob man irgendwo 2 alte auf Halde gelegt bekommt.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hier noch ein weiterer Kescher, der mir die Tage ins Haus geflattert ist.

Anaconda Skimmi Scoop, massives Teil, eigentlich zum Karpfenfischen im Verkauf, bei mir wird es aber ein Raubfischbootskescher.
Qualitativ richtig gut gemacht, ohne dabei unnötig schwer zu sein. Transport ist bei ca. 80cm Ringdurchmesser trotzdem nicht so einfach.
Netz ist natürlich auch gummiert und von der Stärke her etwa so wie das alte vom Bärenstarken.

















Grüße JK


----------



## geomujo (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ZPI High Spec Knob M
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ZPI-HIGH-SPEC-KNOB-M-for-ZPI-SHIMANO-DAIWA/381755120397


----------



## hechtangler2911 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs heute auch was neues.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fein

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix..[emoji6]


----------



## sevone (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der &quot;Schaut was ich gekauft hab&quot; Thread.*

Bisher habe ich noch keine Versuche unternommen, Köderfische am System zu schleppen. Das soll sich jetzt ändern. Außerdem gab's noch ein paar Stopper.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Gerade angekommen, bissl Kunstköder aufstocken für MLK. Fehlen nur noch meine Jigköppe.

Poah ich hab gerad ne Packung aufgemacht und wurd von einer Chemiekeule erschlagen . Erstmal bissl ausdünsten lassen . Aber geile Gummimischung.!


----------



## cop79 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Eine Daiwa Seahunter X, 2,10m, 100-200g WG.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein paar echte Leckerchen noch ergattert.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hehe. 

Normalpreis 35 Euro für die 20 Stück. Mal gucken ob die taugen. Jetzt hab ich was für meine klaren Gewässer.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Gerade angekommen, bissl Kunstköder aufstocken für MLK. Fehlen nur noch meine Jigköppe.



Captain ist bei mir immer erfolgreich, hat mich nicht im Stich gelassen...


----------



## hechtangler2911 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine neue zum Jerken ist gekommen.Ich bin verliebt.


----------



## Deep Down (11. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Fuck,fuck,fuck......oh man, nie wieder Messerbesuch! Wie erkläre ich das meiner Frau! Ansage war:" Och nööööö, ich brauch eigentlich nichts, hab schon alles!"





Hehehe.....das Teil ist aber auch zu geil:


----------



## lighty09 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Fuck,fuck,fuck......oh man, nie wieder Messerbesuch! Wie erkläre ich das meiner Frau! Ansage war:" Och nööööö, ich brauch eigentlich nichts, hab schon alles!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und? Wie bist du aus der Nummer bei deiner Frau raus gekommen?:vik:


----------



## kingpimpz (11. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn er nicht antwortet, dann garnicht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Down (11. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Doch doch! Ich musste den gleichen Betrag zur freien Schoppingverfügung rausrücken!


----------



## pennfanatic (11. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Also 25 Euro...
Das geht doch noch


----------



## Bobster (12. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Also 25 Euro...
> Das geht doch noch




 Aber nur als "Gutschein" für Deichmann :q


----------



## Riesenangler (13. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mir ging es in Magdeburg  aber auch so. Nur 50 Euronen mitgenommen, aber EC karte auch. Zack sind 200 Euro weg. 50 für Köder 10 fürs Essen und 140 für eine Rute. Aber die gefiel mir einfach zu sehr um sie dort zu lassen.


----------



## jkc (14. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, 

mein Forellenzirkus wurde noch um diese 5 hübschen Schwedinnen erweitert.|supergri







Man beachte den Farbunterschied bei der Farbe Firetiger:






Jemand eine Idee, welche Variante aktuell produziert wird?


Grüße JK


----------



## magut (14. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich denk bei dem er weniger leuchtet ist etwas schiefgelaufen in der Produktion.
Firetiger MUSS mit UV so aussehen.
LG
Mario


----------



## Allround-Angler (14. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



magut schrieb:


> ich denk bei dem er weniger leuchtet ist etwas schiefgelaufen in der Produktion.
> Firetiger MUSS mit UV so aussehen.
> LG
> Mario



Und daran, dass der obere direkt angeleuchtet wird (so sieht es jedenfalls aus), liegt es nicht?
Leuchte mal den unteren direkt an.


----------



## magut (14. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

davon geh ich aus, daß die lampe über beiden steht


----------



## Hering 58 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mein Forellenzirkus wurde noch um diese 5 hübschen Schwedinnen erweitert.|supergri
> 
> ...


Wo hast denn die hübschen Schwedinnen her?:q:q:q


----------



## pennfanatic (14. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hmmmm...
Schwedinen kannte ich irgendwie anders  

Oder ist das heute anders wie vor 40 Jahren?


----------



## Hering 58 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hmmmm...
> Schwedinen kannte ich irgendwie anders
> 
> Oder ist das heute anders wie vor 40 Jahren?



Penny früher war alles anders.:q:q:q


----------



## Riesenangler (14. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hatte Schwedinnen auch anders in Erinnerung. 1,80 Groß, Blond, Blaue Augen und Haare bis zu Hintern.


----------



## pennfanatic (14. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja so in der Art...
Bei meinem ersten Schweden Urlaub, naja....

160 groß, 80+ kg usw.....


----------



## Hering 58 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Denn doch die Schwedinnen von oben.:m


----------



## jkc (14. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin, natürlich liegt es nicht am Lichteinfall.
Es gibt im Netz auch unterschiedliche Abbildungen zu der Farbe Firetiger:

https://www.hengeldiscount.nl/line-...-15764.html?osCsid=ovgdi1icfitb8jcdf09093m6v6

https://derangler.shop/koeder/kunst...gear-3d-line-thru-trout-15cm-40g-ms-firetiger

Die eine basiert auf einem weißen lackierten Korpus, bei der anderen ist das Gummi selber grellgelb durchgefäbt.
Ich habe halt jeweils eine bekommen, was mir auch ganz recht ist.#6

Gekauft sind die Teile bei Sportfiskeprylar in Schweden, für Stk. ca. 10 - 12€.

Grüße JK


----------



## pennfanatic (14. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wie hoch waren die Versandkosten?


----------



## jkc (14. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

99Kr also etwa 10€

100er Pack Y-Treble in 2/0 und 3/0 ist auch deutlich günstiger als hier. 
34cm MC Rubber Tail kommt da Stück ca. 3,5€ was kosten die hier?

Edit:
:q:q:q

http://www.pikeworld.de/product_inf....html&XTCsid=fe0d652351085c5ff33d45046398634b
https://www.global-fishing.com/svartzonker-gummifische/modell/mc-rubber-mc-rubber-tail.html

Grüße JK


----------



## Hering 58 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> 99Kr also etwa 10€
> 
> 100er Pack Y-Treble in 2/0 und 3/0 ist auch deutlich günstiger als hier.
> 34cm MC Rubber Tail kommt da Stück ca. 3,5€ was kosten die hier?
> ...



Ich glaube weit über 10 euro


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir mal ein vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht. Meine Testprobanden für Hecht. Mal schauen, welche (r) sich an meinen Gewässern bewährt und letztendlich einen dauerhaften Platz in meiner Köderbox findet 

Ein paar Drillinge tausche ich noch gegen die 13er Gamakatsus aus. Die sind zwar allesamt scharf und ausreichend stabil, aber mir teilweise doch deutlich zu groß. Vor allem die beim 5er Mepps


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schon viel besser. Wollte eh mal mit Einzelhaken experimentieren. Die Sprengringe sind auch ne Nummer zu groß. Werden noch getauscht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da fehlt noch einer...Red Stripe von DAM..fängt immer wieder Hecht.


----------



## bombe20 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich kann auf den bildern nicht erkennen, ob bei den meppsen auch gold dabei ist. neben kupfer und silber gehört m.m.n. auch gold ins repertoire.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke für den Tipp Rudi. Den DAM werd ich dann wohl auch nochmal testen.

Bombe: Ne Gold ist erstmal nicht dabei. Habe gelesen, dass Silber und Kupfer wohl immer laufen soll. Klar, Gold fängt auch. Aber wäre mir sonst zuviel auf einmal. Teste erstmal mit silber und kupfer. Kann dann ja auch von jedem nochn Goldmodell nachordern.

Der Red Stripe von DAM erinnert mich total an meinen Veltic Rublex, mit dem ich vor 14 Jahren sehr viele Hechte gefangen habe. Den gibts zum Glück auch heute noch zu kaufen. Ich glaube den werde ich mir auch nochmal ordern, der hat nen dermaßenen Druck unterwasser gemacht...Deshalb war der auch so fängig. Aber erstmal mit den jetzigen testen, sonst wirds irgendwann zu viel und man konzentriert sich nicht mehr richtig auf die einzelnen Köder.

http://www.spinnerundco.de/spinner/rublex/veltic/groesse-5/veltic-5-crn-rublex.html


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal ein vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht. Meine Testprobanden für Hecht. Mal schauen, welche (r) sich an meinen Gewässern bewährt und letztendlich einen dauerhaften Platz in meiner Köderbox findet
> 
> Ein paar Drillinge tausche ich noch gegen die 13er Gamakatsus aus. Die sind zwar allesamt scharf und ausreichend stabil, aber mir teilweise *doch deutlich zu groß*. Vor allem die beim 5er Mepps



Die Drillinge? Was für Hechte sind denn zu erwarten? Jeder 30er Schniepel zieht sich so ein Spinner rein, wir angeln damit gezielt auf Barsch im Originalzustand.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mir sind die zu groß. Ich fische nicht gerne mit den Standardtrümmern, ist halt Geschmackssache


----------



## hecht99 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Drillinge an den Mepps und Vibrax Spinnern sind von der Größe her eigentlich super gewählt. Diese seltsamen, roten Einzelhaken die nach nem Aalhaken aussehen, halte ich für gänzlich ungeeignet


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, total super gewählt die Trümmer.
Und die Aalhaken sind Zanderhaken . 
Ungeeignet weil???

 Die Vibrax Haken waren von der Größe her korrekt, ich habe sie trotzdem gegen hochwertigere Gamakatsu getauscht


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Die Drillinge an den Mepps und Vibrax Spinnern sind von der Größe her eigentlich super gewählt. Diese seltsamen, roten Einzelhaken die nach nem Aalhaken aussehen, halte ich für gänzlich ungeeignet



nein die sind eben zu groß, es könnte einem ja ein Schniepel der es nicht schafft diese zu über beißen entgehen...|rolleyes


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hatte bei den Mepps auch mal kleinere Drillinge rangemacht und hatte bei den 5er viel mehr Fehlbisse |rolleyes
 Die Meppshaken sind wirklich nicht die besten, aber an deiner Stelle würde ich Drillinge in gleicher Größe ranmachen...
 Gerade größere Hechte wirst du so nicht Haken, weil einfach das Verhältnis Köder zu Hakengröße nicht passt...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lasst mich doch einfach machen, meine Herren.
 Wenn ich Fehlbisse habe kann ich die Haken immernoch tauschen. Nur weil ihr die Drillinge nicht wechselt muss das noch längst nicht jeder machen.

 Danke.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Lasst mich doch einfach machen, meine Herren.
> Wenn ich Fehlbisse habe kann ich die Haken immernoch tauschen. Nur weil ihr die Drillinge nicht wechselt muss das noch längst nicht jeder machen.
> 
> Danke.



die Antworten sind aber bereits aus Erfahrungen mit dem Köder gekommen-aber wie du ja schreibst ist Geschmackssache.

Schniepel verangeln ist für mich keine Geschmackssache sondern eine Sache die ich bereits vorher versuche zu verhindern.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe bisher immer die Originalen ausgetauscht, teils auch gegen kleinere. Ich bin immer gut gefahren. Erstmal müssen die Köder ins Wasser...


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Lasst mich doch einfach machen, meine Herren.
> Wenn ich Fehlbisse habe kann ich die Haken immernoch tauschen. Nur weil ihr die Drillinge nicht wechselt muss das noch längst nicht jeder machen.
> 
> Danke.



Das ist alles nicht böse gemeint, was wir hier schreiben, aber mach was du willst...wäre nur ärgerlich, wenn "Der Hecht" nicht hängen bleibt...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich wüsste nicht, wann ich zuletzt mit größeren Drillinge als 4er gefischt habe und ich kann mich über Fehlbisse nicht beklagen. Ich fange hier aber auch normalerweise keine Meterhechte.

 Und bei den Einzelhaken sagte ich ja das ich da noch etwas experimentiere. Wenns möglich ist will ich nämlich mit Einzelhaken fischen, so hat der Fisch halt weniger Verletzungsrisiko. Da das die einzigen Einzelhaken sind die ich momentan da habe, die sehr stabil und super scharf sind, wollte ich das halt mal versuchen. Gänzlich ungeeignet ist völliger Blödsinn. Vielleicht ist der Schenkel etwas unvorteilhaft gebogen, das sehe ich noch ein. Aber gänzlich ungeeignet ist halt Quatsch. Würde ja heißen da würde nie ein Fisch hängenbleiben...Ich werds testen, Versuch macht ja bekanntlich kluch.


----------



## Kaka (21. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Shimano Expride 2017 266 L2 + Shimano Vanquish C2000HGS + Sunline Super PE 8 Braid 6lb!

Damit geht's ab sofort mit Jigs, Rigs und Twitchbaits auf Barsch und Forelle!


----------



## Chris1711 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin,

Hab mir letzte Woche auch ne Expride gegönnt zum Barscheln.

Shimano Expride 265 ML 2 4-12gr WG

Shimano sustain 2500 

Bin gespannt wie sie sich macht....


----------



## Kaka (22. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Freu dich! Ist eine megageile Rute. Ich fische sie ja schon länger, habe jetzt nur erst die Kombi vollendet.


----------



## RedHead (22. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ich brauch nen Therapeuten...|rolleyes|uhoh:


----------



## Michael_05er (22. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RedHead schrieb:


> ich brauch nen Therapeuten...|rolleyes|uhoh:



Nee, nur ne größere Angeltasche 


Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bobster (22. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



RedHead schrieb:


> ich brauch nen Therapeuten...|rolleyes|uhoh:



Ich fasse es nicht |bigeyes

Wahnsinn #6

 Moment, der Fachmann erkennt das der F&F Wobbler nicht aus 
 der Lieferung sein kann


----------



## RedHead (23. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Moment, der Fachmann erkennt das der F&F Wobbler nicht aus der Lieferung sein kann



ups, der ist mir wohl irgendwie dazwischengerutscht |sagnix


----------



## RedHead (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

gebraucht gekauft, aber gekauft...


...mal sehen, was man damit so anstellen kann! |kopfkrat :m


----------



## RedHead (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

und noch:


----------



## pike-81 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen!
Ca. 100€ für‘n büschen Gummigedöns!






Hatten wir nicht gerade einen Thread über teure Wobbler?

-Dafür hätte ich ein paar schöne Leckerchen von la gatzo oder Rapala bekommen.

Damit würde ich mich jetzt besser fühlen. 

Naja, die Elbe ist gierig, hoffentlich sind es die Zander auch...
Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Kochtopf (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich musste bei amazon noch 6 Eur für Gratisversand ausgeben. und Gummistopper kann man immer gebrauchen bin gespannt ob die was taugen


----------



## hechtangler2911 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs die letzte Zeit auch einiges neues.


----------



## ramrod1708 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs die letzte Zeit auch einiges neues.


Darf ich fragen welche Tackleboxen das auf dem dritten Bild sind? 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hechtangler2911 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das sind Meiho 3020ND Boxen.


----------



## ramrod1708 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Das sind Meiho 3020ND Boxen.


Vielen Dank. Gleich mal angugge. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bernd_w (26. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe auch mal wieder ein Schätzchen:

Rute: Daiwa ProRex XR Travel Baitcast 240cm 40-120g, Transportlänge: 66 cm
Rolle: Baitcast Abu Garcia Revo Toro Nacl 61 lh mit 300 m, 16,2 kg (0,18 mm) 
Schnur: Daiwa Morethan 12 braid lime green 300 m


----------



## Franz_16 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir mal 3 etwas teurere Gummis gegönnt 

Ich glaube bzw. hoffe Barsche mögen die


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kannste auch aus Karotten schnitzen bei der Farbe - obs so fängig wär?


----------



## Fr33 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Möhrchen Farbe auf Dorsch geht doch immer...


----------



## vonda1909 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wenn nicht hast du eine schöne Deko in der Angelbox...


----------



## Franz_16 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die kann man definitiv nur eingepackt in deine Köderbox legen. 
Die Dinger sind so dermaßen fischig geflavourt das hält man kaum aus :q


----------



## Tigersclaw (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*






Will mal ins UL/l Fischen reinschnuppern 

Rute : Mag Pro RZT 2/8
Rolle: Abu Garcia sx 10
Schnur: Mono 18er Balzer (Stroft hatten sie nicht) und 0,08 Fox Warrior

Zusammen knapp über 300g leicht und keine 100€ teuer.

Dazu noch bisl Kleinzeug und Testweise Leuchtperlen fürs geplante Quappenangeln


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Meine Beute von der Carp&Cat Expo.





Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riesenangler (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Du hast ja wenigstens noch ein Foto von Babs mit Autogramm. Habe ich in Berlin nicht bekommen.


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ah, da gefällt mir das Dick besser, aber damit wirst Du gut ausgerüstet sein Riesenangler?!

Grüße JK


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Du hast ja wenigstens noch ein Foto von Babs mit Autogramm. Habe ich in Berlin nicht bekommen.


Sogar mit persönlicher Widmung frisch geschrieben  

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



jkc schrieb:


> Ah, da gefällt mir das Dick besser, aber damit wirst Du gut ausgerüstet sein Riesenangler?!
> 
> Grüße JK


Das war auch sehr cool, ein Stand mit diversen Dick Messern. Da konnte ich schön die Messer-Modelle in die Hand nehmen und den Unterschied zwischen Flexibel, Semi-flexibel und Fest in verschiedenen Längen testen. 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pike-81 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hab mir mal 3 etwas teurere Gummis gegönnt
> 
> 
> 
> Ich glaube bzw. hoffe Barsche mögen die





Moinsen!
Die Keitech Teile habe ich auch gerade getestet. 
In Rosa mit Shrimpflavour. 
Schon ein paar Kontakte gehabt. 
Gefallen mir sehr gut. 
Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## RedHead (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

ein paar Süßigkeiten für die neue Saison...


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich habe mir mal wieder zwei HandmadeCustomjerks geleistet. Bei den Preisen springt man hinterher, wenn mal einer verlustig gehen sollte.


----------



## Bobster (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal wieder zwei HandmadeCustomjerks geleistet. Bei den Preisen springt man hinterher, wenn mal einer verlustig gehen sollte.
> Anhang anzeigen 263674



Wunderbar,
die sehen echt lecker und zum reinbeißen aus.

Petri Heil :m


----------



## Sebarschtian (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal wieder zwei HandmadeCustomjerks geleistet. Bei den Preisen springt man hinterher, wenn mal einer verlustig gehen sollte.



Wo sind sie denn her, und was haben sie gekostet? Der Rechte gefällt mir besonders.


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der linke ist ein Piketime. Den habe ich von meinem Jerkdealer des Vertrauens. Gibt es bei Jerkbait.com. und kostet 40 Euro. Der Rechte ist das Modell Rolf von Forge of Lures. Bei Forge of Lures.com zu bekommen. Derzeit für um die 25 Euro.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal wieder zwei HandmadeCustomjerks geleistet. Bei den Preisen springt man hinterher, wenn mal einer verlustig gehen sollte.
> Anhang anzeigen 263674



Ja Mann,

jetzt fick dich nicht ins Knie!
Reichtum ist keine Schande|supergri:vik:

Aber ich gehe mal weiter: Fast zu schade mit diesen Hammerteilen zu Fischen!

Viel Spass damit Grussen Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Der linke ist ein Piketime. Den habe ich von meinem Jerkdealer des Vertrauens. Gibt es bei Jerkbait.com. und kostet 40 Euro. Der Rechte ist das Modell Rolf von Forge of Lures. Bei Forge of Lures.com zu bekommen. Derzeit für um die 25 Euro.



Bei dem Preis würde ich die in die Vitrine stellen.:m


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Stimmt. Bisher liegen die auhch schön trocken und eingepackt im Schränkchen. Könnte durchaus so bleiben und ich entdecke eine neue Sammelleidenschaft.


----------



## Forge_of_Lures (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vielen Dank, Michael 
Aber denk dran, der ROLF will Wasser sehen #6


----------



## west1 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir jetzt endlich mal ne Gummispritze gegönnt.


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da gehen aber doch auch andere Dinge sls Gufis? Oder?


----------



## west1 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Da gehen aber doch auch andere Dinge sls Gufis? Oder?



Willst dus mal probieren?


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



west1 schrieb:


> Willst dus mal probieren?



:q:q:q:m


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Haha. Ich gebe es zu, nach hinten losgegangen.


----------



## thanatos (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kannste auch aus Karotten schnitzen bei der Farbe - obs so fängig wär?



#d Fische mögen keine Möhrchen weder roh noch gekocht #c ich hab´s probiert - 
 allerdings noch nicht auf Seehasen


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und weil es so schön war, gleich noch einen kleinen in 8 Cm nachgeordert.


----------



## geomujo (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nun kam die zweite Revo Deez an - diesmal aus China mit DHL-Express.



Weil hier Zweifel meiner Seriösität geäußert wurden:


----------



## geomujo (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Und die Party geht weiter ...  jetzt im Sextett
Besonderes Merkmal diesmal: Innerhalb der 2. JDM-Revo ist das die einzige Reihe mit niedriger Übersetzung, tiefer Spule und T-förmigen Knob (nur 2500). Der eBay-Händler war so nett und hat noch gleich 'ne PE #2.5 EDIT: Mono reingepackt ;-)


----------



## hechtangler2911 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab mir zu meiner schon vorhandenen Shimano Tranx 401A noch eine 301A geholt.


----------



## jkc (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi, welche ist denn welche? Die auf dem ersten Bild sieht es so aus als wäre die mit der bunten Schnur die größere, aber auch dem letzten sehen beide gleich groß aus.|kopfkrat
Ok, jetzt sehe ich es, die mit de grünen Schnur ist die kleine.

Grüße JK


----------



## hechtangler2911 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ganz genau


----------



## Lorenz (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Lösezange "made in Germany"  <20,-


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Lösezange "made in Germany"  <20,-



Jetzt weiß was ich noch brauch.Danke


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich arbeite schon mein ganzes Leben mit Knipex Zangen, sind aber leider auch nicht mehr das was sie einst waren?
Sind aber trotzdem immer noch mit bei den Besten.
Würth Zangen sind z.B. noch besser, vom Stahl her! (Kosten aber auch leicht das Doppelte)

@Lorenz, ich habe mitbekommen, dass du auch schon mal im Salzwasser unterwegs bist.
Mein Tipp, die Zangen immer schön einölen, sonst werden die sehr schnell unbrauchbar!

Jürgen


----------



## hechtangler2911 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute gabs Post aus Japan.


----------



## sevone (2. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nachdem ich gestern auf einem Geburtstag in Sachsen-Anhalt war, habe ich heute auf dem Rückweg einen Teil meiner Saisonvorbereitung bei Moritz in Nauen erledigt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hering 58 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



sevone schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern auf einem Geburtstag in Sachsen-Anhalt war, habe ich heute auf dem Rückweg einen Teil meiner Saisonvorbereitung bei Moritz in Nauen erledigt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat sich ja gelohnt,der Becher sieht recht gut aus?


----------



## sevone (2. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hat sich ja gelohnt,der Becher sieht recht gut aus?


Den gab's dazu. Und einen Kaffee auch.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hechtangler2911 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir gabs auch noch ein paar Neuheiten zum Forellenfischen.


----------



## Bobster (8. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Nur noch einige Tage bis zum 15. :q


----------



## Stulle (9. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Auf den rechten hatte ich letztes Frühjahr eine dicke fette Forelle um die 60 leider im Sprung ausgestiegen[emoji29]


----------



## Klaus-a. (9. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


>



Wo gibt es die denn?
Top#6


----------



## Urban_Stepper (10. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs auch noch ein paar Neuheiten zum Forellenfischen.





Was wiegen die Bunten Köpfe so im letzten Bild so?



Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Was wiegen die Bunten Köpfe so im letzten Bild so?
> 
> 
> 
> Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.



Die Tungstenperlen haben einen Durchmesser von 3-3.5-4-4.5mm.
Das ist die perfeckte Größe für Hakengröße 4-6-8 um damit die russichen Gummis auf Forelle zu Fischen.Zum Gewicht kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, da nur Durchmesserangaben im Shop stehen.


----------



## Michael_05er (10. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir auch noch ein paar kleine Gummis für die Forellen geholt. Und noch eine passende Rute *g*




Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hechtangler2911 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Heute kam noch was feines zum Forellenfischen.


----------



## Bobster (12. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Der "Count Down" läuft und heute kam die letzte 
 Lieferung für den Zielfisch ab 16.3.2018


----------



## Eggi 1 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Lieferung für den Zielfisch ab 16.3.2018
> 
> 
> Fängst du damit echt Seeforellen?
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War letzte Woche im Laden; Nix besonderes gekauft.
Nur meine Frau fragte mich wie immer (Routinefrage  ):
"Was hast Du mit diesem wieder vor?"

Also:
Ich habe eine Ersatzspule fürmeine PENN Slammer 360 gebraucht.
Diese kostet 28 Euro, aber im Angebot habe ich die Ersatzspule mit Rolle  dran für 48 Euro bekommen. Naja, der Unterschied im Preis ist ja  wirklich nicht groß. Bespult wird diese mit der 20 lbs Jerry Brown zum  schweren Hechtangeln und Schleppen.

Die PENN Slammer 260 war für 45 Euro preisgünstig angeboten, die wird  für meine Reiserute 4teilige Sportex 100g WG als Ersatzrolle wohl  genutzt.

Und die OKUMA INSPIRA ISX-30 ist ein feines leichtes Röllchen für meine  neue Ersatzforellenrute. Für 50 Euro bekommen. Wird mit 0,22 Mono  bespult.

Da kann man doch nichts falsch machen mit so ner Ersatzspule im Günstigpaket für meine Slammer.  Oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Erinnert mich gerade daran:

Endlich eine Gelegenheit zum Vervollständigen der Rollen,
"hot price day snapping" oder Zwergengold oder so  :q





Penn Slammer 560/LL Spulen


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja Det, wie bei mir bei nahezu allen Größen, nur bei fast allen Ersatzspulen der Slammer hängt bei mir noch einer Rolle dran  |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Habe ich bei den Slammern sowie bei aktuellen Daiwas der Sub100 Preisklasse auch schon mehrfach mit geliebäugelt und gerechnet, so eine Spule oder Spulen-Salat mit Beilage ist gar nicht schlecht. 

Hier ging es aber insbesondere um die LiveLiner im vorhandenen Set und bei den vielen benötigten Wechselspulen brauchte ich schon ein günstiges Angebot.
Für 460 und 560 gibt es aktuell was günstiges, für 360 leider überhaupt nicht, da überlege ich auch noch meiner einen einsamen 360 eine Partnerin zu verschaffen.


----------



## Andal (21. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Neue Rapfenköder made by MaSoCa.... 

www.angelzentrale24.de





Danke Christian Hajek! #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die neue Okuma (siehe: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4807942&postcount=9144) hat einen Nachteil: Obwohl sie ein feines, sehr leichtes Röllchen ist, ist der Rollenfuß zu breit für den Rollenhalter meine feine Leithnerrute.
Ich will mal Spoons über den flachen Kiesbänken ausprobieren und suche für meine dafür angedachte Rute eine kleine Rolle mit schmalem Rollenfuß.


----------



## geomujo (25. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zu breit oder zu dick?


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

beides ... breit und hochrückig, dick


----------



## geomujo (26. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Offenbar fehlt es, neben den standardisierten 62mm Länge, an einem umfassenden Standard zum Rollenfuß. Schade, dass die das nicht gebacken kriegen.

Leider find ich den bebilderten Blog-Eitrag gerade nicht mehr in dem die erste JDM-Revo Generation der zweiten gegenübergestellt wurde. Da war sehr gut zu erkennen und es wurde so vom Schreiber auch so bemängelt, dass die erste Generation einen zu klobigen und kurzen (Abstand des Rollenkörpers zum Blank, nicht die Länge des Fußes) und auch zu dicken Fuß/Schaft hatte. 
Shimnano ist auch so ein Kandidat für klobige Füße (jüngstes Modell die Stradic Ci4+ (rot). Meist ist dass bei Rollenfüßen aus Kunststoff der Fall. Die aus Metall sind spürbar dünner - was den Fingern zugute kommt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was habe ich mit Rollen Zeit vertan, um für meine 
ABU Garcia Fantasista OrenJi 922H Spinning  (hat 460€ gekostet |uhoh eine passende zu finden, deren Rollenfuß wirklich nach 2 Std. Angeln auch noch fest sitzt.

Ärgerlich!


----------



## geomujo (26. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

War es die Orenji MGS mit dem Air-Grip-Halter?


----------



## Andal (26. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Den Ärger hatte ich nur einmal. Mit einer vergleichsweise sehr leichten Mitchell Full Control, die an eine Fox Specimen sollte. Aber wozu hat man mal ausführlich feilen gelernt!?


----------



## geomujo (26. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Mein Reden!  So passte dann auch eine Orra Inshore an einen defekten DPS-Halter, der sich nicht weit genug öffnen ließ. Mit Verkaufen ist danach aber nicht mehr sogut.

Schön Andal, das es dir wieder beser geht und du hier vertreten bist.


----------



## Andal (26. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was nicht passt, wird halt passend gemacht. Und als Überleberer sowieso!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ein wenig was neues zum Foreĺlenfischen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



geomujo schrieb:


> War es die Orenji MGS mit dem Air-Grip-Halter?



*skeletron griff *

Für Rollenfuß zu schmal und zu niedrig.


----------



## Michael_05er (27. März 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Irgendwann will ich ja doch mal meine Miniwobbler auf Einzelhaken umrüsten. Ich hoffe, die Zange hilft mir dabei... 
	

		
			
		

		
	


Anhang anzeigen 266259



Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pike-81 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moinsen!
Nach langer Zeit mal ein neues Messer gegönnt:




Petri


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Wow - das schaut edel und sogar brauchbar aus!
Sehr schickes Teil...#6


----------



## pennfanatic (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sehe kein Bild.......


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Sehe kein Bild.......



Bild ist doch da?


----------



## pennfanatic (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Bei mir nicht


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Durch die vielen Kurven im Klingenprofil nicht gut zu schärfen.


----------



## Minimax (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ich finde die Oberfläche an Rücken und Griffnähe interessant. Sieht so aus, als sollte eine Silex/Flintklinge imitiert werden?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Andal schrieb:


> Durch die vielen Kurven im Klingenprofil nicht gut zu schärfen.



Nicht nur das...durch die kurvige Form auch nicht zwingend alltagstauglich, wäre für mich persönlich nen reiner Dekoartikel.

Aber jedem das Seine


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ok - der hohe Klingenrücken währe jetzt nicht so ganz meins - trotzdem ein schöner Skinner.
Es gibt viele Leute die beim häuten mehr Grip im Rücken mögen.. .


----------



## Jamdoumo (16. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## Jamdoumo (16. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil. Nicht zur sehr eingeschränkt brauchbar sondern -wie Andal schon schrieb- schlecht scharf zu halten.
> 
> Insgesamt also ganz nett aber unterm Strich unbrauchbar.


  Skinner sind halt wirklich zum häuten, also Wild aus der Decke schlagen, gedacht - für alle anderen Belange nimmt man andere Messer.
Um ner Sau aus der Kutte zu helfen sind die aber sehr gut.. .
Petri#h


----------



## Bobster (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Taugen die was? Ich stand davor, der im Barschdesign gefiel...hab sie aber dann doch nicht gekauft.


 
 Geht so......#c

 Verarbeitung gut
 Wurfeigenschaften gut
 Laufeigenschaften gut

 Gefangen habe ich noch nix damit 

 Ist halt ein stinknormaler "Vibrations/Blade Bait" 
 um beim "denglish" zu bleiben.


----------



## Jamdoumo (16. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Skinner sind halt wirklich zum häuten, also Wild aus der Decke schlagen, gedacht - für alle anderen Belange nimmt man andere Messer.
> Um ner Sau aus der Kutte zu helfen sind die aber sehr gut.. .
> Petri#h



Normales Ausbeinmesser und fertig, gerade beim aus der Decke schlagen (besonders Rücken-und Nackenpartie) ein idealer Helfer.
Die Klingen solcher Skinner wären mir dafür deutlich zu kurz und zu kurvig.


----------



## Andal (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Dick Ausbeiner aus der Ergogrip Serie. Preiswerter und zweckmäßiger geht es nicht. Alternativ die von Swibo. Wenn es um reine Werkzeuge geht.


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass es hier um Jagdzubehör geht. Mein Fehler. :vik:
> 
> Aber auch dabei wird es mal stumpf werden.
> 
> Schlussendlich musst Du damit zurecht kommen.



Erstens geht es um ein Messer - wozu der Besitzer es auch immer nutzen mag....#d.
Zweitens währe ich persöhnlich durchaus in der Lage dieses Messer scharf zu halten - meine Sippe stammt zum Teil aus Solingen und macht seit Jahrhunderten in Messern....:vik:.
Drittens ist das Ding doch garnicht das Meine....#d.
Viertens kenne ich tatsächlich etliche Leute die Skinner den Ausbeinern vorziehen.
Ich selbst benutze Ausbeiner von Zwilling - ganz andere Welt als der Notbehelf von Dick.. - und nen umgebauten Skinner von Puma.
Petri#h


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## pike-81 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Na ihr geht ja hart ins Gericht mit meinem Messerchen. 

Schärfen wird wohl tatsächlich nicht so einfach sein. 
Aber dann lasse ich das halt alle Jubeljahre professionell machen. 

Für meine Zwecke wird es mehr als reichen. 

Ab und an mal ein Stück Schnur durchschneiden, einen Fisch ausnehmen oder ein Stück Wurst oder Käse schneiden, werden wohl die Hauptaufgaben sein. 

Ursprünglich wollte ich mir etwas Richtung Puukko machen lassen. 

Aber es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Zweitens währe ich persöhnlich durchaus in der Lage dieses Messer scharf zu halten - meine Sippe stammt zum Teil aus Solingen und macht seit Jahrhunderten in Messern....:vik:.


Sagen wir mal, solange es aus Eisen und Stahl gemacht ist. 

Bei Keramikklinge oder Laserschneidern ("Lasermachete") wird es gleich bedeutend schwerer! :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Schärfen wird wohl tatsächlich nicht so einfach sein.
> Aber dann lasse ich das halt alle Jubeljahre professionell machen.
> Für meine Zwecke wird es mehr als reichen.



Das wäre eine Gelegenheit in eine richtige Schleifmaschine mit verschiedenen Scheiben (oder wechselbar) in einem Wasserbad zu investieren! :m
Für akkuraten Schönschliff braucht es noch eine Führung zur Winkelhaltung.

Damit kannst du dir jedes Messer "hinrichten", in die eine wie die andere Richtung!


----------



## Maxthecat (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin !
Oder eben von Hand mit einem Lansky Messer Schärfset !
https://www.knivesandtools.de/de/pt...MIlNWkt7KM2wIViecbCh3NnQyiEAQYAiABEgKD-vD_BwE

Wer es kann , der nimmt am Besten einen Naturschleifstein , einen gelben Belgischen Brocken und einen GBB Anreiber dazu . Der liegt bei ca. 8000 Körnung und durch das Anreiben mit Wasser verdünnt in den einzelnen Schleifvorgängen hat man unterschiedliche Schleifstufen , so als würde man verschiedene Körnungen von Schleifsteinen nutzen ! Das geht denn etwa von 1200 - 8000 er hoch . Die Facette der Schneide ist denn hinterher Sauscharf und Spiegelpoliert !

Ich habe mit einem solchen GBB meine Rasiermesser und auch Gebrauchsmesser wie Küchenmesser und Taschenmesser geschärft . Der Blau Belgier ist etwas günstiger , geht allerdings nur bis 5000 Körnung , der würde allerdings für Gebrauchsmesser auch vollkommen genügen .

Diese belgische Steine bekommt man auch hier , es muss ja kein teurer Bankstein sein ( rechteckig , gleichmäßige Form ohne Einschlüsse im Stein etc. ) . Es gibt auch welche mit ungleichen Seitenlängen dort zu Kaufen . Diese sind aber von gleich guter Qualität !

 Einfach den Herrn Lindner anrufen und sagen wie groß man den GBB will und was man damit Schärfen möchte . Er schickt euch dann per mail ein paar Bilder von Steinen in der etwa von euch gewünschten Größe und man sucht sich eben einen davon aus . Er hat nicht alle Steine auf der HP , aber noch einige im Geschäft liegen .

  Von daher einfach mal Anfragen bei ihm ! Einen kleinen GBB Anreiber dazu nicht vergessen ,den braucht man dazu um den Schärfschlamm zu erzeugen !

http://www.belgischerbrocken.de/gelber-belgischer-brocken/brocken-gelb-extra-extra/


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal, solange es aus Eisen und Stahl gemacht ist.
> 
> Bei Keramikklinge oder Laserschneidern ("Lasermachete") wird es gleich bedeutend schwerer! :q



Da gehe ich nicht ran - und ich besitze, glaube ich jetzt mal, auch nichts dergleichen.. .
Zur Not hätte ich aber auch dafür Leute mit den passenden Maschinen und dem dazugehörigen Können.
Keramik hat für mich bei Messern nix zu suchen - da bin ich eher Konservativ....
Petri|wavey:


----------



## Riesenangler (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Oder man besorgt sich eine Nassbandschleifmaschine. Mit einer Filzscheibe und einem Nassband. Ich will nichts anderes mehr haben. Ok, mit 400-500 Euro nicht ganz billig. Aber was solls.


----------



## Maxthecat (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Moin !
Noch eine günstige Methode zum Schärfen , einen Doppelschleifer kaufen und die Scheiben runter . Dafür kommen dann Filzscheiben drauf und man nimmt diese Schleifpastenblöcke dazu . Diese Paste wird denn auf die mittelharte Filzscheibe aufgetragen und denn kann man damit seine Messer auch auf Rasiermesserschärfe bringen .

Ich habe auch noch so einen alten Bandschleifer aus der Schlachterei vom Schwiegervater . Die hat zwar kein Wasserbad , aber ich habe denn immer eiskaltes Wasser im Gefäß daneben stehen und kühle die Klingen zwischendurch beim Schärfen .


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

So gehts  natürlich auch.


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Oder man besorgt sich eine Nassbandschleifmaschine. Mit einer Filzscheibe und einem Nassband. Ich will nichts anderes mehr haben. Ok, mit 400-500 Euro nicht ganz billig. Aber was solls.




Tormek T8 - ist wirklich gut brauchbar..!
Ne T4 tuts aber auch ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Vorgestern bestellt, heute da...und dazu noch sehr günstig.

2x Shimano Catana BX Stellfisch in 8m.

Jetzt müssen nur noch die Rollen aus Korea kommen, dann bin ich happy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas. (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Vorgestern bestellt, heute da...und dazu noch sehr günstig.
> 
> 2x Shimano Catana BX Stellfisch in 8m.



die könnten mir auch gefallen wobei mir eine reichen würde.
die Rollen machen mich neugierig  

PS OT einen ähnlichen Gasgrill habe ich auch (enders monroe) :q feine Sache so ein ding


----------



## Bobster (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

...früher war mehr Lametta :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Schau ja richtig gut aus ... zumindest schon mal für das Auge des Anglers 
Wie lang ist der? Einsatz auf Bachforelle?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Thomas. schrieb:


> die könnten mir auch gefallen wobei mir eine reichen würde.
> die Rollen machen mich neugierig



Hab quasi jede Ansitzrute immer im Doppelpack (Rollen ebenfalls), egal ob Feeder, Brandungsrute, Grundrute oder eben Stellfisch. Mag das einfach so, fische ungern mit unterschiedlichem Equip zur gleichen Zeit auf den gleichen Zielfisch.

Dauert halt noch bissl mit den Rollen, werd sie dann aber mal reinstellen. Kennt hierzulande eh keiner.


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Die Catana fische ich schon seit ein paar Jahren, allerdings nur 7m, in der Elbe und Jeetzel tolle Rute würd ich jederzeit wieder kaufen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Bobster (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Schau ja richtig gut aus ... zumindest schon mal für das Auge des Anglers
> Wie lang ist der? Einsatz auf Bachforelle?



EUMER-TUBE
 PIKE - Fast Sinking - 55g
 Länge: ca. 30cm


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bobster schrieb:


> EUMER-TUBE
> PIKE - Fast Sinking - 55g
> Länge: ca. 30cm


Muaha, knapp daneben  Schicker Zopf! 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Die Catana fische ich schon seit ein paar Jahren, allerdings nur 7m, in der Elbe und Jeetzel tolle Rute würd ich jederzeit wieder kaufen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Kann ich zumindest vom Trockenwedeln schonmal bestätigen.
Hab bisher 2 Balzer Magna Magic benutzt, die sind gegen die Catanas schwere störrische Knüppel.
Werd den Kauf sicher nicht bereuen, zumal es die Catanas nicht mehr überall gibt.
Werde sie vorrangig in Elbe und MLK dann einsetzen.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas. (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hab quasi jede Ansitzrute immer im Doppelpack (Rollen ebenfalls), egal ob Feeder, Brandungsrute, Grundrute oder eben Stellfisch. Mag das einfach so, fische ungern mit unterschiedlichem Equip zur gleichen Zeit auf den gleichen Zielfisch.
> 
> Dauert halt noch bissl mit den Rollen, werd sie dann aber mal reinstellen. Kennt hierzulande eh keiner.



im Doppelpack habe ich nur meine Karpfenruten. 
komme gerade vom Flohmarkt und habe neben 4 alten Rollen noch diese 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Neue für kleines Geld geschossen, ist leider keine Shimano oder Daiwa, aber wenn es mir nicht gefällt ärgere ich mich nicht so wenn es mir nicht zusagt.


----------



## Youngun (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hab gestern die neue Pro Tack Rampensau 2.0 2,70 m erstanden...
+ eine Daiwa Ninja 3012A

wird jetzt erstmal mein Zandergeschirr... die Stock gefällt mir von der Härte richtig gut...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Thomas. schrieb:


> die Rollen machen mich neugierig



Heute vom Zoll abgeholt, keine 2 Wochen gedauert durch Direkteinkauf beim Hersteller in Korea.
Nu bin ich wunschlos happy 







Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas. (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

#6Glückwunsch wirklich sehr schöne Rollen, könnte auch Daiwa draufstehen :q.
Leider bin ich mit neuen Rollen für dieses Jahr schon überversorgt, aber fürs nächste Jahr wären die mehr als eine Überlegung wert.
optisch würden sie besser an meinen neuen Karpfenruten aussehen als an deinen Stellfisch |supergri


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Thomas. schrieb:


> #6Glückwunsch wirklich sehr schöne Rollen, könnte auch Daiwa draufstehen :q.



Die Firma hat damals noch einen anderen Namen (Bando) gehabt und ausschließlich für Daiwa Rollen produziert (gehörte quasi zum Daiwa Konzern)...unter anderem auch die legendären SS.
Die SX ist stark angelehnt an die SS, allerdings mit deutlichen Verbesserungen (innenliegender Bügelumschlag, Pinion *und* Drive Gear aus Messing).
Wird seit gut 35 Jahren unverändert so gebaut und zu dem Kurs gibt es nichts vergleichbares an Stabilität und Robustheit.



Thomas. schrieb:


> optisch würden sie besser an meinen neuen Karpfenruten aussehen als an deinen Stellfisch |supergri



Dem muß ich doch entschieden wiedersprechen |muahah:


----------



## nostradamus (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Hi
Wo liegen sie preislich in cm. Zoll etc?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Zw. 60 und knapp 80$, jenachdem wo und wie man sie kaufen will.
In der Regel wird man sie nicht so einfach nach Europa kriegen, da sie mittlerweile nur noch in Südostasien sowie Australien verkauft werden.

Zoll kommt dann noch obendrauf, waren bei mir knapp 20€ (für beide zusammen).
Versand ist meistens kostenlos.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nostradamus (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Danke. Fair.
Habe sie mal auf die Einkaufsliste gesetzt wenn ich nächszes jahr  in Asien bin.....
Danke


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Sollte dich dein Trip auch nach Malaysia führen, dann dort schauen.
Wirst du dort problemlos unter umgerechnet 40€ bekommen 

Die Jungs dort fischen mit den 4000/5000er Modellen auf die ganz schweren Süßwasserbrocken wie Mekongwelse usw. und gehen dabei auch nicht zimperlich um.
Gibt einige interessante Videos dazu wo man sehen kann was diese Rollen zu leisten im Stande sind.


----------



## lighty09 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Da war ich nun mal spontan im Angelladen und wollte mal etwas schauen... #c#c


----------



## rhinefisher (17. August 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Davon habe ich gerade 2 bestellt - absolut unschlagbar für das Geld.
Zum verschenken genau richtig... .
https://www.am-angelsport-onlinesho...himano-catana-4000-fc-spinning-rolle-neuheit/


----------



## lighty09 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Davon habe ich gerade 2 bestellt - absolut unschlagbar für das Geld.
> Zum verschenken genau richtig... .
> https://www.am-angelsport-onlinesho...himano-catana-4000-fc-spinning-rolle-neuheit/



Der Preis is echt gut. #6


----------



## SigmundFreud (20. August 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



lighty09 schrieb:


> Da war ich nun mal spontan im Angelladen und wollte mal etwas schauen... #c#c




Das erste Mal als ich bei Uli war kam uns am Eingang ein älterer Herr entgegen der mitbekommen hatte, dass wir zum ersten Mal da waren, und meinte zu uns:" Jungs halte eure Portemonnaies fest.". Ich denk mir meinen Teil und wir begeben uns auf die Suche nach dem einen Gummifisch den wir gesehen hatten und kaufen wollten. Seit dem Tag geh ich nur noch mit Bargeld in den Laden, weil das keinen Dispo hat :m* 
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*


----------



## lighty09 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Ja, das ist schon richtig.
Wobei ich mich da schon beherrschen kann da ich noch andere Dinge im Hinterkopf habe.

Aber grundsätzlich würde mir auch ne schöne neue Rute für Zander gefallen... |uhoh:


----------



## Riesenangler (20. August 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Das geht mir bei Angelsport Moritz in Nauen auch immer so. Heute erst wieder. Nur kurz rein, um noch etwas Power Pro zu holen. 30 Euro geplant, 60 Euro da gelassen.


----------



## Hering 58 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Das geht mir bei Angelsport Moritz in Nauen auch immer so. Heute erst wieder. Nur kurz rein, um noch etwas Power Pro zu holen. 30 Euro geplant, 60 Euro da gelassen.



Das Kurbelt die Wirtschaft an.:q:m


----------



## lighty09 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Das geht mir bei Angelsport Moritz in Nauen auch immer so. Heute erst wieder. Nur kurz rein, um noch etwas Power Pro zu holen. 30 Euro geplant, 60 Euro da gelassen.



So lange es unter Hundert bleibt gehts doch oder? :q


----------



## Riesenangler (20. August 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Letztes Jahr. 150 geplant und mit 400 Raus.


----------



## lighty09 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr. 150 geplant und mit 400 Raus.



Das ist ja ein ganz minimaler Unterschied |uhoh:#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

eine gute Rute oder so - kann passieren


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. August 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

E Bucht, vormontiert, 25 Euro inkl. Fairer Preis und wirklich sehr gut montiert. Kann man nicht meckern. Kopyto King Shad 10cm, 10g Bleikopf.


----------



## Polarfuchs (22. August 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Was soll ich sagen, heute habe ich auch mal endlich wieder sabbern dürfen:vik:

Ich denke, ich bin meiner persönlichen Vorstellung einer idealen Zanderrute wieder ein großes Stück näher gekommen #6


----------



## lighty09 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen, heute habe ich auch mal endlich wieder sabbern dürfen:vik:
> 
> Ich denke, ich bin meiner persönlichen Vorstellung einer idealen Zanderrute wieder ein großes Stück näher gekommen #6



Sehr schick #6 viel Spass damit :q
Ich suche auch noch nen schönen Stock für Zander.


----------



## W.M. (23. August 2018)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Evtl. für jemand interessant: SAVAGE GEAR Lure Box Nr.10 - 36 x 22,5 x 8 cm bei eBay. 
Der Preis war bei mir 7,87 € inkl. Versand.
Trennwände auch dabei.


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Oktober 2018)

Kauft niemand mehr ein? 
Ich konnte mich dann doch nicht mehr beherrschen...


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich will keinen Neid wecken.
Letztens einen Jerk für 45 Euro.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Oktober 2018)

Werden heute eingeweiht


----------



## Stulle (23. Oktober 2018)

Kein Hecht fangen ist keine Lösung für dich  ?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Oktober 2018)

Niemals, die Sucht ist stark in mir


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich mag Hänel, er ist echt ein super authentischer Typ. Schaue sehr oft und gerne seine Videos. Und das er mit seinen Ködern Zander fängt weiß jeder. Drum test ich jetzt mal die Kaulis. Die großen, sagt er, gehen auch super auf Hecht. Dafür hab ich sie auch gekauft. Die 12er fürn Kanal. Bin gespannt. 
Verarbeitung ist zumindest tadellos, geile Gummimischung. Weich aber trotzdem stabil.


----------



## jkc (8. Dezember 2018)

Moin, die müssen allerdings getrennt von anderen Gufis gelagert werden, richtig?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Dezember 2018)

Gute Frage. Bin aber sowieso eher einer der Gufis nicht wie wild in eine Box wirft.


----------



## Eggi 1 (9. Dezember 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich mag Hänel, er ist echt ein super authentischer Typ. Schaue sehr oft und gerne seine Videos. Und das er mit seinen Ködern Zander fängt weiß jeder. Drum test ich jetzt mal die Kaulis. Die großen, sagt er, gehen auch super auf Hecht.
> 
> 
> *Dass die Kaulis gut für Hechte sind, kann ich bestätigen. Habe schon so manchen Hecht damit gefangen, besonders die beiden ersten Farben waren erfolgreich.*


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Dezember 2018)

Fischt du die mit Stinger? 
Würde gerne ohne, die Hechte zuppeln aber auch gerne mal hinten am Schwanz.


----------



## jkc (9. Dezember 2018)

Sollte die Frage an mich gerichtet sein, dann nein, denn erstens fische ich die gar nicht und zweitens versuche ich Stinger so gut es geht zu vermeiden. Ein Hecht der das Teil nicht komplett wegflext ist vermutlich eh nicht der den ich fangen will. lol


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Dezember 2018)

Ne meinte Eggi


----------



## Inni (9. Dezember 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich mag Hänel, er ist echt ein super authentischer Typ.



Wenn er Dein Einkauf sieht mag er Dich mit Sicherheit auch


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Dezember 2018)

Nachdem jetzt langsam wieder Wasser im Rhein ist wird es Zeit, mal wieder auf Zander zu gehen. Mit der passenden Rute muss es dann ja klappen


----------



## Inni (9. Dezember 2018)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Nachdem jetzt langsam wieder Wasser im Rhein ist wird es Zeit, mal wieder auf Zander zu gehen. Mit der passenden Rute muss es dann ja klappen



funktioniert bestimmt nur in Kombination mit den Superduperködern und 5jahres Zeitungsabo


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Dezember 2018)

Abo hab ich, wobbler auch. Bin also optimistisch


----------



## tomxxxtom (9. Dezember 2018)

Na ja. Dir fehlt noch speziell für Zander und Wobbler entwickelte Hochleistungsschnür.


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Dezember 2018)

Verdammt, ich wusste, dass ich was vergessen habe


----------



## Eggi 1 (9. Dezember 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Fischt du die mit Stinger?
> Würde gerne ohne, die Hechte zuppeln aber auch gerne mal hinten am Schwanz.




Ich angle mit den Kaulis generell ohne Stinger, weil sie schön schlank sind und selbst von 
mittleren Hechten voll eingesaugt werden.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Dezember 2018)

Mal was Neues probieren. In nem Video meinte Ulli Beyer letztens, er fischt nichts anderes mehr. Der Preis ist echt genial bei dem Stahl. Und ich geh einfach mal nicht davon aus, dass er von AFW bezahlt wird. 
Macht auch null Sinn. 

Gleich mal schauen, wie es sich twizzlen lässt.


----------



## Inni (11. Dezember 2018)

Vince, wo hast du das bestellt?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Dezember 2018)

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B004VZKFIM/ref=oh_aui_i_sh_post_o1_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Gerade getwizzelt. Man muss das Twizzelstück Ausglühen, sonst dröselt der Draht am Ende auf. Aber ist normal wenn keine Mantelung drum ist. Tut man das, lässt es sich einwandfrei verarbeiten. Twizzelungen sind absolut unscheinbar und halten bombenfest. Für 1x7 ist das Zeug meeeega flexibel, der Hammer. Hoffentlich knickt das nicht so schnell, was ich allerdings glaube . Egal, zu dem Preis.


----------



## Tobias85 (11. Dezember 2018)

25 cent pro Meter ist echt mal garnichts. Berichte mal bitte, wenn du es getestet hast.


----------



## Inni (11. Dezember 2018)

Sauber, besten Dank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke es wird sein wie jeder andere Stahl . Aber ja, ich werde berichten. Wenn ichs nicht wüsste würd ich sagen das ist 7x7, so flexibel kommt mir das vor 

Unauffälliger geht kaum:


----------



## forellen-fangen (13. Dezember 2018)

kleine Spoon Set selber erstellt. Wichtig waren mir hierbei die schwarzen Rückseiten. Ein paar grelle und paar dunklere Farben sowie der klassiker schwarz weiß. 

Würde mich interessieren was ihr davon haltet!


----------



## Lorenz (14. Dezember 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird sein wie jeder andere Stahl . Aber ja, ich werde berichten. Wenn ichs nicht wüsste würd ich sagen das ist 7x7, so flexibel kommt mir das vor
> Unauffälliger geht kaum:


Geht es eigentlich mit jedem 1x7 so zu twizzeln?
Ich kannte Twizzeln bisher nur mit dem Einschlaufen des Stahls in die Öse und abglühen des Teils, der um das Vorfach gewickelt wird (--> https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/raubfischangeln/stahlvorfach-selber-machen-ohne-klemmhuelsen).
Ich hab gerade gesehen, dass Uli Beyer es mit dem AFW auch so macht wie du (bei ~5:40):


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich darf mich mal selbst zitieren:


> https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/verdralltes-stahlvorfach.341160/#post-4848752



Jürgen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2018)

Lorenz. Ich mach ohne Durchschlaufen, finde das sitzt dann nicht so sauber. Ich lege es ganz normal einmal durch und glühe ebenfalls das Stück aus, welche um das Vorfach getwizzelt wird. Pass aber auf, dass du dann noch 1-2cm Luft hast. Der Zug darf nicht auf dem durchglühten Stück lasten, sonst gibts Probleme. Das darf wirklich nur um das Vorfach getwizzelt werden. 

Ich mache das so: Einmal durch den Wirbel. Wirbel bei ca 5cm festhalten, genau diesen Teil durchglühen. Dann Wirbel 1-2cm weiterschieben und dann erst umknicken und twizzeln. So kannst du sicher sein, dass du am Teil des Wirbels, wo der Zug drauf lastet, auf jeden Fall die volle Tragkraft hast.

Ich hoffe es war einigermaßen verständlich erklärt.


----------



## Inni (14. Dezember 2018)

Vinc, für Stinger würde ich an Deiner Stelle ummanteltes nehmen. Du schneidest Dir sonst zu schnell die Gummis kaputt. Als Vorfach ist das OK. Nehme ich auch nun seit einigen Monaten. Da mir ein paar Bigbaits weg geflogen sind, als das Stahli in der Hülse gebrochen ist. Bei Singern ist das quetschen nicht das Problem, die haben ja keiner dauernde Belastung durch das Auswerfen.
Ich mach übrigens ein Auge an den Wirbel. Danach wird getwizzelt.


----------



## jkc (14. Dezember 2018)

Inni schrieb:


> ...Bei Singern ist das quetschen nicht das Problem, die haben ja keiner dauernde Belastung durch das Auswerfen....




Moin, gerade Stinger unterliegen höchsten Belastungen, an den kurzen Vorfachstücken zerren teilweise eklige Hebelkräfe und Spannungsspitzen. Ein Stinger kann meiner Meinung nach kaum stabil genug sein. Bei ummanteltem Material kombiniere ich inzwischen gern eine Klemmhülse mit einem Verschweißen des Nylonmantels.


----------



## geomujo (15. Dezember 2018)

UL UL UL


----------



## geomujo (27. Dezember 2018)

Schnur


----------



## Tigersclaw (1. Januar 2019)

Heyho,

gesundes neues Jahr 2019 an alle.

Ich hab mich zu Weihnachten selbst beschenkt  (und bisl mit meiner Kamera rumgespielt)
Rolle: Daiwa Exceler LT 2500D
Rute: A-tec Bass Game S662ML

Grüße Claw


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Januar 2019)

Ist zwar noch nicht angekommen, aber bestellt und bis zum Wochenende auf jeden Fall bei mir. Meine neue Barsch und Forellenkombi 

https://clickbaits.de/raubfischange...stig-kaufen/konger-stallion-hybrid-light.html

In 2-14g

Dazu die Rolle und 0.10er geflochtene.

https://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-spinrolle-legalis-lt-1

https://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-schnur-j-braid-farbe-chartreuse-laenge-300m

Das wird eine Freude. Hatte die Konger in 1.95m schon in der Hand. Richtig geiler Stock


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Januar 2019)

Sieht ja gut aus,berichte mal wie die Kombi so ist.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Januar 2019)

Auf alle Fälle. Vor allem die Schnurfüllungsoption bei Gerlinger ist echt genial!


----------



## Skott (29. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Vor allem die Schnurfüllungsoption bei Gerlinger ist echt genial!



Hallo Vincent, 
was ist damit gemeint, ich konnte bei Gerlinger darüber nichts finden?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Januar 2019)

Du legst ne Rolle in deinen Warenkorb und nimmst dann ne Schnur. Dann steht da Schnurfüllung bei.

Die bespueln dir dann deine gekaufte Rolle mit Schnur deiner Wahl. Mit Unterfütterung etc, sodass die richtige Menge auf der Rolle ist. Super geile Sache finde ich.


----------



## Skott (29. Januar 2019)

Danke,
der Service ist natürlich gut, aber heute eigentlich Standard, macht mein örtlicher Dealer auch...
Wichtig ist, wie bespult wird, nur die Spule maschinell oder per Kurbel auf der Rolle?
Letzteres ist zwar aufwändiger, aber für die Vermeidung von Perückenbildung sinnvoller!

Aber mit DAIWA hast du eine gute WAhl getroffen!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Januar 2019)

Weiß ich nicht. Kollege hier ausm Forum, mit dem ich mich seit Neuestem zum Fischen verabrede, hat das machen lassen.
Bisher keine Probleme. Vertraue da aber schon auf Gerlinger das die das vernünftig machen.


----------



## alexpp (29. Januar 2019)

Bezüglich der Daiwa J-Braid x8. Da die Schnur vergleichsweise oft positiv erwähnt wird, ist sie bei mir auch auf mehreren Spulen. Später hatte ich auf Youtube einen Vergleich eines erfahrenen Ukrainers zwischen der J-Braid und Shimano Kairiki gesehen. Außer dem Preis ( und der ist nicht deutlich teurer), schnitt die Kairiki in allen Punkten besser ab. Inzwischen haben Shimano und Daiwa beide Schnüre erneuert. Die alte Kairiki kenne ich nicht, bin aber auf die neue Schnur gespannt. Vielleicht kann sie mit der Daiwa Tournament Evo konkurieren, 300m sind für knapp unter 30€ zu bekommen.


----------



## jkc (29. Januar 2019)

Moin, was und wie wurde da gemessen? Ich meine die Wahrnehmung einer Schnur ist ja recht subjektiv. Mir fällt z.B. nix ein, was man an der J-Braid besser machen könnte.
Hat die Karakiri in Multicolor wohl Metermarkierungen?

Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Januar 2019)

Für mich ist die Tournament Evo auch top notch.
Aber halt auch teuer


----------



## alexpp (29. Januar 2019)

Ich verlinke mal das Video, ist halt auf Russisch:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Januar 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich meine die Wahrnehmung einer Schnur ist ja recht subjektiv.
> Grüße JK



Eben, und auch von wahnsinnig vielen Faktoren abhängig, die ein anderer unmöglich 1:1 reproduzieren kann. Allein Rute, Rolle, Köder, Gewässer, Einsatzzweck sind nur die grundlegenden Dinge, die eine Schnur mal besser oder schlechter dastehen lassen.


----------



## alexpp (29. Januar 2019)

In dem Video hat die schmalere Kairiki ne höhere Tragkraft, das ist für mich keine Kleinigkeit, sondern schon heftig. Er hatte ca. 10 Wiederholungen gemacht. Diese alte Kairiki scheint enger geflochten und beschichtet zu sein, also eher wie die Tournament Evo.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Januar 2019)

Halt Laborwerte im trockenen...am Wasser ist mir das völlig wurscht ob ne Schnur real 9,5 oder 10kg trägt, nen Fahrrad heb ich mit beiden problemlos an.


----------



## alexpp (30. Januar 2019)

Wir werden von den Herstellern bekanntlich ordentlich verarscht. Diese 9kg Schnüre tragen real max. 5-6kg. Würde man den Durchmesser der beiden Schnüre angleichen, hätten wir bei der Tragkraft vermutlich 1kg Unterschied. Wie gesagt, das finde ich enorm. Die Knotenlosverbinder, an denen die Schnur bei solchen Versuchen immer nachgibt, hatte er ins Wasser getaucht.
Ich habe noch unbenutzte J-Braid und T8 Evo in 12kg, will mir noch die neue Kairiki besorgen und mal vergleichen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Januar 2019)

Heute die vorgewickelte Legalis LT von Gerlinger bekommen. Wicklung sieht 1A aus. 
Kann ich bis dato nicht meckern?


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Heute die vorgewickelte Legalis LT von Gerlinger bekommen. Wicklung sieht 1A aus.
> Kann ich bis dato nicht meckern?


Hallo,

Gerlinger passt schon, das wirst Du besonders merken, wenn Du mal an einem Gerät einen Schaden hast (was hoffentlich nicht eintritt).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## geomujo (30. Januar 2019)

So siehts aus - keine Erstattung auf dem Weg wie man bezahlt hat, es kommt ein postalischer Verrechnungsscheck, deren Einlösung in der Filiale mit entsprechenden Bearbeitungsgebühren einhergeht. Man kommt sich vor wie in den 60ern.

Kundenfreundlich ist anders.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Januar 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> So siehts aus - keine Erstattung auf dem Weg wie man bezahlt hat, es kommt ein postalischer Verrechnungsscheck, deren Einlösung in der Filiale mit entsprechenden Bearbeitungsgebühren einhergeht. Man kommt sich vor wie in den 60ern.
> 
> Kundenfreundlich ist anders.



Hallo,

ist zwar schon etwa zwei Jahre her, seit ich meinen letzten Verrechnungsscheck (nicht vom Gerlinger) bei meiner Bank einreichte, aber da fielen keine Gebühren an.
Kommt wahrscheinlich auf die Bank an.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## geomujo (30. Januar 2019)

Das kann sein, in jedem Fall ist diese Art der Erstattung alles andere als Zeitgemäß.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Januar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Wir werden von den Herstellern bekanntlich ordentlich verarscht. Diese 9kg Schnüre tragen real max. 5-6kg. Würde man den Durchmesser der beiden Schnüre angleichen, hätten wir bei der Tragkraft vermutlich 1kg Unterschied. Wie gesagt, das finde ich enorm. Die Knotenlosverbinder, an denen die Schnur bei solchen Versuchen immer nachgibt, hatte er ins Wasser getaucht.
> Ich habe noch unbenutzte J-Braid und T8 Evo in 12kg, will mir noch die neue Kairiki besorgen und mal vergleichen.



Im Endeffekt machts keinen Unterschied ob die Schnur nun 5 oder 6kg hält..das Gewicht bringst du eh nie über die Rute rüber, außer halt bei nem Hänger.
Ein Karpfenangler bringt 2-2,5kg über die Rute rüber, der Spinnangler noch deutlich weniger.
Auch ein Grund warum Bremsleistungen von 9kg und mehr an Spinnrollen völliger Murks sind..brauch keiner.
Auch Multis haben sehr oft deutlich weniger Bremskraft angegeben wie diverse Statios und das langt allesamt dicke. Sieht man ja auch bei diversen Welsanglern die Multis fischen, da redet keiner von 20kg Bremskraft....die würde auch keiner halten können.


----------



## yukonjack (30. Januar 2019)

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/8-9-10-11-12-13-mt-Feeder-Rod-Teleskop-Angelrute-Ultra-Carbon-Angeln-stange-peche/32870618763.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.22be4c4dWCLlSO
Hab mir das Modell mal gegönnt (13m, real 11,1m). Egal wie die sich am Wasser macht, bei dem Preis kannste nix falsch machen.


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Januar 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/8-9-10-11-12-13-mt-Feeder-Rod-Teleskop-Angelrute-Ultra-Carbon-Angeln-stange-peche/32870618763.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.22be4c4dWCLlSO
> Hab mir das Modell mal gegönnt (13m, real 11,1m). Egal wie die sich am Wasser macht, bei dem Preis kannste nix falsch machen.


Glückwunsch mein Freund,dann schon mal Petri.


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2019)

Warum auch nicht!


----------



## jkc (30. Januar 2019)

[QUOTE="Bimmelrudi, post: 4889349, member: 196682"...
Ein Karpfenangler bringt 2-2,5kg über die Rute rüber, der Spinnangler noch deutlich weniger.
...[/QUOTE]

Moin, selbst das ist noch zu hoch gegeriffen zumindest auf die regelmäßig erreichten Belastungen bezogen. Bei einer 3,5 Lbs-Rute braucht es etwa 1,75kg um das Spitzeteil in einen rechten Winkel zum Handteil zu ziehen und das kommt praktisch schon fast nicht vor....

Grüße JK


----------



## Inni (2. Februar 2019)

War auch mal bissl was einkaufen ...


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Februar 2019)

Ich habe mir mal zwei kleine Barsche gegönnt.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Februar 2019)

Sehen gut aus.Petri


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. Februar 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/8-9-10-11-12-13-mt-Feeder-Rod-Teleskop-Angelrute-Ultra-Carbon-Angeln-stange-peche/32870618763.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.22be4c4dWCLlSO
> Hab mir das Modell mal gegönnt (13m, real 11,1m). Egal wie die sich am Wasser macht, bei dem Preis kannste nix falsch machen.



Die musste ich mir auch holen, weiß zwar noch nicht ob ich sie gebrauchen kann, aber haben wollen


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Februar 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Die musste ich mir auch holen, weiß zwar noch nicht ob ich sie gebrauchen kann, aber haben wollen


Erst mal haben dann kann man ja mal sehen was man mit der Rute macht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Februar 2019)

Letzten 3 Teile ergeben notfalls auch nen Senkstock...die dünneren steckt man dann halt innen Garten und läßt Tomaten dran hochranken....oder man geht mit angeln.


----------



## Papamopps (8. Februar 2019)

Balzer Diabolo 45
Balzer Diabolo V 100
Cormoran Profiline Aal
WFT Match 360

Shimano Exage 2500
Und ne alte Abu Garcia

Für 30€ 

Läuft.


----------



## yukonjack (8. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Letzten 3 Teile ergeben notfalls auch nen Senkstock...die dünneren steckt man dann halt innen Garten und läßt Tomaten dran hochranken....oder man geht mit angeln.


Nee Nee, das Ding macht schon einen guten Eindruck. Iss natürlich ne Stippe und kein Dorschprügel.  Warte nur auf besseres Wetter und dann wird das Teil getestet.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Februar 2019)

Ich freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## Mariachi (20. Februar 2019)

Jippie, mein neuer Zanderstecken samt Rolle für die Tidenelbe ist da:
Iron Claw "The Tock" in 2,70m und passend dazu die Shimano Stradic Ci4+ XG FB mit einer WFT Plasma Schnur in 0.14


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 73244 (20. Februar 2019)

Mariachi schrieb:


> Jippie, mein neuer Zanderstecken samt Rolle für die Tidenelbe ist da:
> Iron Claw "The Tock" in 2,70m und passend dazu die Shimano Stradic Ci4+ XG FB mit einer WFT Plasma Schnur in 0.14


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 73244 (20. Februar 2019)

Hallo, mit dieser Zusammenstellung wirst du eine Traumhafte Zeit am Wasser haben.
Ich rede da aus Erfahrung. 

Prima und viel Spaß


----------



## Mariachi (20. Februar 2019)

Besten Dank


----------



## Stulle (26. Februar 2019)

Das empfehlen die Einheimischen für das angeln mit Teigkugeln. Ob das in D als eine oder 2 Anbisstellen durchgeht?


----------



## jkc (26. Februar 2019)

Zwei?

Ich zähle acht.

Wie groß sind die Teigkugeln? Tennisballgröẞe?
Oder bekommt jeder Haken eine Kugel?


----------



## Stulle (26. Februar 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Zwei?
> 
> Ich zähle acht.
> 
> ...



So Pflaumen Groß ca. ich hab aber auch schon gesehen das die kugeln dann noch mit einem dicken ballen ummantelt wurden.


----------



## thanatos (27. Februar 2019)

ja woanders angelt man eben anders , vor x Jahren hab ich mal in Africa gesehen - bis zu 15 Haken in Reihe
an einem etwa 1 m langem Vorfach - Hakengröße etwa 10 ,das wurde einfach um ein halbes Brötchen gewickelt oder
einen längs halbierten Fisch. die Jungs haben damit ganz gut Meeräschen gefangen ,wollte es hier auch mal versuchen
hab es aber immer vergessen ,vielleicht tu ich´s mal in diesem Jahr (gibt hier aber keine Meeräschen - da aber auch nix anderes .)


----------



## Lorenz (2. März 2019)

2x chin. Hollow-Frog und ein harter Oberflächenköder aus Thailand.




thanatos schrieb:


> ja woanders angelt man eben anders ,...


Interessant fand ich z.B. auch die Einheimischen im Oman, die mit der Handleine vom Ufer fischten. Von deren Würfen hätte ich echt mal ein Video machen sollen.

Ein paar Impressionen aus Vietnam (und von einem Angelladen in Thailand):


----------



## thanatos (2. März 2019)

ja da kann man noch sehen wie einfach angeln sein kann - aber sicher nicht mehr lange .
Schöne Bilder !


----------



## yukonjack (2. März 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> ja da kann man noch sehen wie einfach angeln sein kann - aber sicher nicht mehr lange .
> Schöne Bilder !


Ja, aber mit mit Helm


----------



## Stulle (2. März 2019)

Sei froh das er nicht vom laufenden roller angelt


----------



## Inni (3. März 2019)

.


----------



## Bandito_MK (9. März 2019)

In genau einer Woche ist bei uns die Forellenschonzeit rum, also habe ich die Tackle-Boxen aufgefüllt um auf BaFo-Pirsch gehen zu können...

Allen ein schönes WE,
Micha


----------



## geomujo (19. März 2019)

Heute kam das Spro Ghost Net in der kleinen Ausführung an. Kostet um die 20€ und passt an den Carbon-Teleskop-Stab des 'Net Stick 300' aka 'Freestyle Landing Net'. Jetzt ist der gesamte Kescher federleicht, wie ich es wollte. Nur fehlt noch eine Klappfunktion.
Ich vermute mal ganz stark, das der in Kürze eintreffende klappbare 'Flip Net' Kopf ebenfalls an den Stab passt. 

Doof am Ghost Net: Der Bügel ist scheinbar eingeklebt und kann nicht ohne weiteres gelöst werden um das Netz zu wechseln. Man müsste schon den Bügel durchsägen um an das Netz zu kommen. Noch besser wäre wenn sie nur das Netz verkaufen würden. Naja aber es kostet ja auch nicht die Welt. Im vgl. zu den JDM-Keschern ist man bei Spro doch sehr gut aufgehoben. Schön zu sehen, dass es da endlich mal voran geht in Sachen Keschern. Noch vor 5 Jahren waren solche Teile absolute Import-Exoten für sündhaft teures Geld. Selbst für japanische Verhältnisse sind sie da drüben sehr teuer.


----------



## Riesenangler (19. März 2019)

Ähm, das ist ein Friedfischkescher zum Hegeangeln. Der wurde nicht zum Raub oder Forellenangeln entwickelt.


----------



## geomujo (19. März 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Der wurde nicht zum Raub oder Forellenangeln entwickelt.


Doch, wurde er:
https://troutmaster.de/portfolio-item/ghost-net/
"Entwickelt für das moderne Forellenfischen."


----------



## sprogoe (19. März 2019)

Sehr gut zum Renkenfischen, da die Haken der Hegene sich nicht in den Maschen verhaken.


----------



## geomujo (19. März 2019)

Und es stinkt nicht. Aber vorranging ging's mir um die Gewichtsersparnis. Leider habe ich keine Waage in dem entsprechenden Breich aber der Kopf dürfte etwas über 100g wiegen, so um die 120-150g schätz ich.


----------



## geomujo (21. März 2019)

Heute kam das kleine Flip Net mit gummiertem Netz (ebenfalls mit BSF 3/8 Gewinde). Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und erleichtert den Transport erheblich! Jetzt steht noch ein Netzwechsel auf ein Mono Netz an - das vom Ghost Net. Ferner ist ein weiteres Ghost Net mit 70x50cm-Bügel geordert. Von Tubertini gibt es noch richtig geile Mono-Netz-Köpfe. Hätt ich das nur früher gewusst, dann hätt ich mir das kleine Ghost Net sparen können. Leider gibts von Tubertini keine 70cm-Netze, sodass das bald eintreffende große Flip Net dann mit dem großen Ghost Net ausgestattet wird. Dann sind all meine Keschersorgen ein für alle Mal gelöst und ich hab gummierte Netze in mittlerer Größe im Überfluss ;-) Schade danss man keine feinen Mono-Netze extra ordern kann sondern immer nur mit Bügel :-(


----------



## Stulle (21. März 2019)

Cool ich wusste gar nicht das man das so bekommen kann.


----------



## geomujo (21. März 2019)

Ja, zumindest innerhalb von Spro ist alles voll untereinander kompatibel. Nun hab ich auch beim Ghost Net die Entdeckung gemacht, dass hinter der Blende doch zwei Schrauben stecken, die den Bügel arretieren. Aber das Entfernen der Schrauben brachte keinen Erfolg - er muss zusätzlich noch geklebt sein, verdammt :-/ Wär' natürlich schön das Netz abzubekommen, ohne den Kopf zu zerstören. Ich hoffe dass das bei dem gezeigten Flip Net nicht ebenfalls so perfekt verarbeitet ist und man den Bügel leichter abbekommt 
Und ich hab auch mal etwas weiter gedacht, da es sich ja bei Spro um standardisierte-Gewinde aus dem Karfenbereich handelt, könnte man sich theoretisch auch einen x-beliebigen Carbon-Kescherstab aus dem Karpfenbereich bestellen. Die wären dann nicht zwingend 100% auszufahren wie die arretierelosen Stäbe von Spro und wären in noch größeren Transportmaßen verfügbar.
Kurzum, was Spro da an Keschern auftischt ist schon aller erste Sahne  Und die Preise sind auch OK mein ich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. März 2019)

Die Gewinde sind alle genormt, egal ob Kescherstab, Senkstock, Bankstick whatever....mindestens seit 30 Jahren schon wenn nicht länger.

Die einzigen die nicht dieser Norm entsprechen und deutlich kleinere Gewinde verbasteln sind Chinesen, allerdings sind diese Produkte eigentlich auch nicht für andere Märkte bestimmt, kaufen kann man sie dennoch ......und sich später drüber ärgern


----------



## geomujo (21. März 2019)

Und die Japaner! ;-)
So, nun hab ich beide Bügel abbekommen ohne sie zu zerstören. Sie sind nicht geklebt, sondern stecken einfach richtig fest drin. Etwas Eisenfeile und Fett, dann gings etwas leichter rein. Das Ergebnis ist nun der Kescher, den ich immer wollte: Super lang, Super leicht, Super transportierbar und ausreichend stabil. Wenns dann im Sommer wieder auf die großen Havelrapfen geht, werd ich einen stabileren Kescher verwenden. Zur Demonstation was der FlipNet-Kopf im Stande ist funktional zu leisten, hier mal die Montage im 45° Winkel. Zusammen mit dem gebogenem Bügel, kann man die Barsche wunderbar reinlupfen.


----------



## geomujo (22. März 2019)

Heute der nächste Schritt - das Ghost Net in der großen Ausführung (70x50cm). Wem das noch immer nicht reicht, der macht wohl was nicht ganz richtig ;-)
Anfang der Woche kommt dann das große Flip Net, auf dem dieses Netz gezogen wird.
Derweil experimentiere ich noch mit meinen Mono-Netzen (orange Schlaufen) von eBay, die dafür noch immer zu groß und tief sind. Vllt. bekomm ich mal ein Netz passend genäht zum Bügel.
Noch eine kleine Korrektur: Spro gibt 40cm Netztiefe an. Streng genommen sind es aber nur 30cm. So lang ist nämlich die Strecke von Bügel bis zur Bodennaht. Er wird dann zwar tiefer wenn ein Fisch drin liegt, aber streng genommen ist es ein 30cm tiefes Netz und wie in der kleinen Ausführung ein absolutes Fliegengewicht.


----------



## geomujo (25. März 2019)

Und das nächste Netz  Diesmal ein sehr günstiges von Behr für 12,99€ in Blau und mit Schwimmhilfen. Ich war ja nur auf das Netz scharf, zum Glück. Die Verarbeitungsqualität des Bügels/Kopfs ist hundsmiserabel. Konkret betrifft das die Schraubverbindung mit der der Bügel im Plastikschaft fixiert wird. So eine schlechte Qualität habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Seis drum. Das Netz ist in Ordnung und von der Machart her das beste Mono-Netz was bisher ankam. Leider ist es viel zu flach mit gut 25cm Nahtlänge zum Boden. Liegt ein Fisch drin gehts auf 40cm Tiefe. Damit kann man den Fisch zwar sehr gut aus dem Netz holen, aber dem Einsatz an der steilen Spundwand werden damit Grenzen gesetzt. Wohl eher was für's Naturufer. Für den Preis jedenfalls Top - bei eBay.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Ghostmesh-M...extrem-leicht-abgesenkter-Rahmen/113677563727


----------



## Säp (26. März 2019)

St Croix LEM 90MHF, die Frage ist nur ob der Blank nicht ein wenig zu krumm ist?!
Hatte bei den LTM nie Probleme damit, nicht das beste Bild aber hoffe man erkennt was gemeint ist, wenn ich die Rute an eine grade Wand halte ist ziemlich genau mittig 1cm Luft!


----------



## alexpp (26. März 2019)

Scheint etwas krumm zu sein, aber ne Aufnahme mit Ringen nach vorne wäre doch besser.


----------



## Säp (26. März 2019)

Mache morgen noch Bilder


----------



## zandertex (26. März 2019)

mich täts nicht stören,die fische stören sich auch nicht dran.


----------



## alexpp (26. März 2019)

Ich bin inzwischen auch toleranter geworden, darf aber nicht zu viel sein, sonst gibt mir das keine Ruhe.


----------



## geomujo (27. März 2019)

Und der letzte Kescherkopf - das Flip Net in der großen Ausführung - etwas kleiner als das große Ghost Mesh
Links: Ghost Mesh (groß), Mitte: Flip Net (groß), Rechts: Flip Net (klein)





*EDIT*
Die korrigierten Maße: Länge = 60cm, Breite = 45cm
Herstellerangabe = 65x50cm!


----------



## Bandito_MK (27. März 2019)

Ich habe mir mal was neues zum Spinangeln gegönnt:
Eine Daiwa Crossfire Spinrute mit 2,10m Länge und einem WG von 5-25 Gramm, dazu eine Daiwa Legalis LT 2000D und etwas Kleinkram...


----------



## Riesenangler (4. April 2019)

Mal ebend für 30 Euro gegönnt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. April 2019)

Für den 16.April, kann es kaum erwarten.
	

		
			
		

		
	






in meinen Augen gut und bewährt, deshalb immer wieder.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. April 2019)

Klassiker eben. Funzt immer wieder.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. April 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 322175
> 
> Mal ebend für 30 Euro gegönnt.


Hast du eine Kohle.


----------



## Naish82 (4. April 2019)

Neues Spielzeug zum Saisonstart...
Striker 7SV


----------



## Riesenangler (4. April 2019)

Ne. Zwei Kohlen. Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (26. April 2019)

Pol-Brille für Brillenträger und dazu Mostkopf tauglich. 
Gekauft bei Declathon für 25€. Jetzt muss ich nur noch ans Wasser kommen


----------



## Naish82 (29. April 2019)




----------



## Naish82 (7. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist auch die passende Rute da...


----------



## phirania (8. Mai 2019)

Schönes Teilchen .


----------



## Naish82 (8. Mai 2019)

Ja, fühlt sich super an. Bin sehr gespannt die kombi zu Fischen, warte nur dass der Wind etwas nachlässt...


----------



## Bilch (16. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist bei mir endlich Schluss mit Fertigen Vorfächern  Dazu habe ich mir noch 4 Blinker von Mikado und 4 Spinner von Falcon gekauft. Haben weniger als 2 Euro pro Stück gekostet


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Juni 2019)

Belly Ausrüstung Teil eins: Berkley PVC-Belly, Hochdruckluftboden von 12bb und Mares Volo Power Flossen. Das wichtigste hab ich. Automatikweste kommt noch. Dann nur noch Kleinzeug und Anbauteile, aber das hat Zeit


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Juni 2019)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Belly Ausrüstung Teil eins: Berkley PVC-Belly, Hochdruckluftboden von 12bb und Mares Volo Power Flossen. Das wichtigste hab ich. Automatikweste kommt noch. Dann nur noch Kleinzeug und Anbauteile, aber das hat Zeit
> Anhang anzeigen 325579
> Anhang anzeigen 325580


Super Fotos,da fehlt nur noch der Fisch.


----------



## Stulle (9. Juni 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Super Fotos,da fehlt nur noch der Fisch.


Mit BB ist er ja schon mal Dichter dran.


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Juni 2019)

Erstes Anbauteile fürs Belly  Railblaza Ribport und Rutenhalter samt Kleber.


----------



## Doerk71 (8. Juli 2019)

Hi Micheal,

Glückwunsch zum Belly - konntest du es schon einweihen?

Ich habe auch das Berkley und will ebenfalls einen Hochdruckluftboden ... meine Fragen: Welchen hast du bei 12bb ausgewählt und passt der gut rein ins Berkley? Wie hast du das mit den Klettstreifen gemacht, die den Originalsitz ja eigentlich mit dem Boden des Bellys verbinden. Hast du auf den Hochdruckluftboden extra Klettis aufkleben müssen?

Ich habe übrigens das gleiche Montage-Set für meinen Rutenhalter - hält bei mir Bombe ...

Viele Grüße
Dirk


----------



## trawar (8. Juli 2019)

Hallo @Doerk71

du must den 150er Boden nehmen, in der Beschreibung steht auch das es für das Berkley passt.
Wegen den Klettstreifen brauchst du dir keinen kopf machen, der Boden hat an beiden Seiten unter und ober Seite Klettstreifen.


----------



## Papamopps (8. Juli 2019)

Hab mir heute mal einfache Plastikboxen geholt und damit man drauf sitzen kann, auf den Deckel ein mit LKW Plane umsoanntes Brett montiert. 
Jetzt verteilt sich das Gewicht auf den Rand und man kann auf einer 6€ Kiste sitzen. 
Auch im Boot.


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Juli 2019)

Hi @Doerk71, hab das Belly noch nicht eingeweiht. Ich hoffe, dass ich bis zum Urlaub alles drangebastelt bekomme, was ich noch vorhabe. Geangelt wird dann erst in Dänemark 
Wie @trawar sagt: der kleinere Boden (L=93cm) ist der richtige. Für 150cm Bellys, aber in der Info steht auch, dass er zum 160er Berkley passt. Passende Klettstreifen sind drauf, man muss den Boden nur richtig herum einsetzen
Grüße, Michael


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Juli 2019)

Das ist die Sonderausführung einer Forge of Lures Sonderausführung. Der helke Fleck, sieht wie eine verpilzte Wunde aus.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Das ist davon die Standartvariante in Schwarz mit blaueinschlag.


----------



## phirania (12. Juli 2019)

Sieht gefährlich aus das teil.....


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Juli 2019)

Und für einen Customjerk mit 30 Euro noch nicht einmal so Teuer. Auch die Sonderwünsche kosten nur 30 Euro. Dauert zwar ab Bestellung etwas, aber ebend nach deinen individuellen Wünschen gemacht.


----------



## lipgrip (12. Juli 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und für einen Customjerk mit 30 Euro noch nicht einmal so Teuer. Auch die Sonderwünsche kosten nur 30 Euro. Dauert zwar ab Bestellung etwas, aber ebend nach deinen individuellen Wünschen gemacht.


Und du meinst, der Pilzfleckbringt bringt mehr Fisch?


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Juli 2019)

Ähm nö. Ich finde nur es sieht gut aus. Der sieht eh nie Wasser, sondern liegt in einer Schublade schön sauber und Trocken.


----------



## Bilch (13. Juli 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ähm nö. Ich finde nur es sieht gut aus. Der sieht eh nie Wasser, sondern liegt in einer Schublade schön sauber und Trocken.


Statt ihm die Möglichkeit zu geben, einmal einen ehrenwerten Hängertod zu sterben, steckst Du ihn in eine Schublade


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Juli 2019)

Zusammen mit anderen in der Seniorenjerkbaitresidenz. Da liegen schon einige in Schaumstoff gebettet.


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Juli 2019)

Manche Angelausrüstung kann man auch im baumarkt kaufen. Wird langsam Zeit, dass der Urlaub kommt. Hätte mir fast noch ein günstiges Zweitbelly geholt...


----------



## Mike- (6. August 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Mal was Neues probieren. In nem Video meinte Ulli Beyer letztens, er fischt nichts anderes mehr. Der Preis ist echt genial bei dem Stahl. Und ich geh einfach mal nicht davon aus, dass er von AFW bezahlt wird.
> Macht auch null Sinn.
> 
> Gleich mal schauen, wie es sich twizzlen lässt.




Ist zwar schon ne Weile her ich kenne die Videos, wollte es auch kaufen, es ist dann nur ein fertiges 30cm Vorfach geworden und mehrere Ausführungen Knot 2 Kinky Titan. Ich finde das nicht schlechter, dafür sind 3m 10€ günstiger. Kürzlich habe ich mir auf einen Tipp hin das Piketime Titan gekauft (jerkbait. com hat es u.a.). Das K2K verbinde ich mit einem Clinch.

Heute habe ich mit Clickbaits telefoniert und werde jetzt die Konger Streeto M 2382 kaufen (2,38m, ca 6-25g nutzbares WG), dazu die 2000er Ryobi Maturity. Meine erste leichte Rute, der Angebotspreis ist super. Fotos gibts sobald das neue Handy da ist.



Edit: Gerlinger hat das AFW auch, nicht alle Sorten aber die er hat sind erheblich günstiger als bei Uli.


----------



## świetlik (6. August 2019)

Paar handgemachte Köder.  
Bisschen schade die zerfetzten zu lassen


----------



## Bilch (6. August 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon ne Weile her, ich kenne die Videos, wollte es auch kaufen, es ist dann nur ein fertiges 30cm Vorfach geworden und mehrere Ausführungen Knot 2 Kinky Titan. Ich finde das nicht schlechter, dafür sind 3m 10€ günstiger. Kürzlich habe ich mir auf einen Tipp hin das Piketime Titan gekauft (jerkbait. com hat es u.a.). Das K2K verbinde ich mit einem Clinch.
> 
> Heute habe ich mit Clickbaits telefoniert und werde jetzt die Konger Streeto M 2382 kaufen (2,38m, ca 6-25g nutzbares WG), dazu die 2000er Ryobi Maturity. Meine erste leichte Rute, der Angebotspreis ist super. Fotos gibts sobald das neue Handy da ist.
> 
> ...


Ist die Maturity wirklich eine voll Alu Rolle? Ich würde Dir für ein paar Worte über die Rolle sehr dankbar sein - Wickelbild, Lauf, Bremse usw.


----------



## Bilch (6. August 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Paar handgemachte Köder.
> Bisschen schade die zerfetzten zu lassen
> Anhang anzeigen 328173


Sehen zwar sehr schön aus, sieht aber aus als ob die Schwänze in die falsche Richtung zeigten


----------



## świetlik (7. August 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Sehen zwar sehr schön aus, sieht aber aus als ob die Schwänze in die falsche Richtung zeigten


Soll angeblich so sein


----------



## Bilch (7. August 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Soll angeblich so sein


Weil er einen toten auf dem Rücken schwimenden Fisch immitieren sollte


----------



## jkc (17. September 2019)

Moin, 

die Tage bekommen, fällt wem was auf? Da hat der Diddi aber keine gute Arbeit gemacht


----------



## Riesenangler (17. September 2019)

Sind dieser Tagè gekommen.


----------



## nostradamus (17. September 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 329962
> 
> 
> Moin,
> ...



hi,
was meinst du genau? Das zeug gibt es doch schon lange von Quantum...


----------



## spike999 (17. September 2019)

Keine Angaben bezüglich Tragkraft und Durchmesser...ich hab noch ne ältere Spule da sind welche vorhanden


----------



## nostradamus (17. September 2019)

habe ich gar nicht gesehen! Bei meinen alten spulen steht es auch immer drauf....


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. September 2019)

Geh nach der Artikelnummer, Google weiß welche Stärke es ist.


----------



## jkc (17. September 2019)

spike999 schrieb:


> Keine Angaben bezüglich Tragkraft und Durchmesser...ich hab noch ne ältere Spule da sind welche vorhanden



Jo, das ist es. Selten dämlich gemacht, die Kartons sind bedruckt, die Spulen nicht.
Zum Glück ist es mir sofort aufgefallen und ich habe auf der Rückseite manuell beschriftet.
Im übrigen steht in der Artikelbeschreibung was von wegen Unauffälligkeit wegen der dunklen (oder braunen?) Farbe, das Zeug ist allerdings glänzend silber.
Ich kenne mindestens 2 Personen für die das ein Ausschlusskriterium wäre, zum Glück bin ich was das angeht schmerzbefreit.

Grüße JK


----------



## Hering 58 (17. September 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Sind dieser Tagè gekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehen gut aus deine Schätze.


----------



## spike999 (17. September 2019)

Wie gesagt ich hab noch ne ältere Spule,das ist allerdings unauffällig braun.Bin trotzdem kein großer Freund von dem,hatte damit mehrere Vorfachbrüche innerhalb ein paar Wochen beim Zanderfischen,immer beim Anschlag.So was ist mir vorher noch nie passiert...


----------



## jkc (8. Oktober 2019)

Moin, nicht ganz neu, wobei ich den 2. Schwung in den letzten 4 Wochen gekauft habe.

Spro Pike TROLLING Floats.





Trolling Float heißt für mich, dass durch eine gebogene Schnurinnenführung die Pose bei gespannter Schnur festgestellt wird. So steht es auch in den Artikelbeschreibungen der Onlineshops:
https://www.angeln-shop.de/spro-pike-trolling-float-schlepppose.html?s=37495

Funktioniert leider nur nicht , gar nicht.
Ich kann auf der Schnur Gittare spielen so stramm ist die, doch die Pose rutscht munter hin und her, nur durch ihr eigenes Gewicht. 
Leider analog gekauft, 30km eine Tour und Kassenzettel natürlich nicht aufbewahrt . Zum Glück sinds ja nur 7 Stück. 
Ich könnt wen kielholen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Oktober 2019)

Dann stimmt der Biegewinkel im Inneren nicht.
Von Drennan gibst solche Posen auch, allerdings in klar.
Halte persönlich nicht viel von, sobald die Schnur locker wird verschiebt sich eh wieder alles. Da ist nen Stopper einfach sicherer.


----------



## jkc (9. Oktober 2019)

Ich finde das System mega, mit nem Stopper lässt sich halt nicht ohne weiteres auf größerer Tiefe fischen (Über Rutenlänge / Kescherreichweite hinaus). Bei dem System ist die Tiefe unter der Pose vollkomen nebensächlich und ebenfalls super zum ausloten der Gewässertiefe. Von Drennan, kenne ich jetzt keine solche Posen, von Greys Prowla gibt es welche in klar, ich nutze aktuell allerdings welche von Fox, bei denen funktioniert der Mechanismus einwandfrei. Davon ist eine Pose ohne gröbere mechanische Belastung jedoch inziwschen aufgerissen...
Edit: nach oben hin begrenzt natürlich nen Stopper, das ist klar nech


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Oktober 2019)

Da hab ich mich bissel verhauen...ist natürlich Greys und nicht Drennan.


----------



## Riesenangler (11. November 2019)

War Gestern in Magdeburg auf der Raubfischmesse. Lohnte mal wieder.


----------



## u-see fischer (11. November 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich finde das System mega, mit nem Stopper lässt sich halt nicht ohne weiteres auf größerer Tiefe fischen (Über Rutenlänge / Kescherreichweite hinaus).


Da Schleppposen früher nicht zu bekommen waren habe ich Drennen Pike Zeppler (die kompakten Pikeposen) verwendet und unter der Pose einen Baumwollstopperknoten (was für ein Wort) gebunden. Diesen Knoten habe ich so locker gebunden, dass er gerade die Pose in Position hielt und im Drill über den Spitzenring nach unten geschoben werden konnte.
Hat immer super funktioniert.


----------



## jkc (11. November 2019)

Jupp, das geht. Aber bei jedem Ausbringen der Rute muss man den Stopper dann erneut in Position schieben.


----------



## u-see fischer (12. November 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Jupp, das geht. Aber bei jedem Ausbringen der Rute muss man den Stopper dann erneut in Position schieben.



Stimmt schon, war aber für mich vom Boot aus auch kein Problem. So musste man auch nicht schwere Köderfische über die Rute rauswerfen.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. November 2019)

Ist diese Woche gekommen. Hoffentlich schmeckt der den Hechten.


----------



## fishhawk (16. November 2019)

Hallo,



jkc schrieb:


> Ich kann auf der Schnur Gittare spielen so stramm ist die, doch die Pose rutscht munter hin und her, nur durch ihr eigenes Gewicht



Ich hab mir sowas ähnliches zum Loten gebastelt.

Plastikröhrchen vom Wattestäbchen, Wirbel stramm mittig draufgeschoben, über Dampf zum 90 ° Winkel gebogen und in den Wirbel dann die Pose meiner Wahl eingehängt.

Hat beim Loten prima funktioniert, da hat sich die Pose festgeklemmt. Ob das auch  zum Schleppen taugt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## phirania (16. November 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ist diese Woche gekommen. Hoffentlich schmeckt der den Hechten.


Sieht gut aus das Teil...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (19. November 2019)

Hoi,

mein Einstieg ins BC! Abu Garcia Svartzonker und eine Daiwa Tartula HD 200 HSL

Grussen Michael


----------



## senner (22. November 2019)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels
Möchte seit langem auch mal wieder in diesem Thread etwas beitragen  Ich war auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen Reiserute und bin bei Sportex hängengeblieben. Da ich im AB nicht wirklich finde, wo ich eine Art Tackle-Vorstellung reinpacken würde, schreibe ich es hier hin.

Hier mein erster, theoretischer Eindruck der

*Sportex Carat Special XT - CS3035 - 2.40/3.00, WG 70g, Toleranz 36-87g (Teil 1)*

Zum Einsatzzweck:
Ich suchte eine kurzgeteilte Rute zum Einsatz für mittlere Wobbler und Stickbaits (30-80g) und leichte Popper mit kleinem Cup (30-40g), die "Medium Action" wird wohl hier die Popper limitieren. Bei Reiseruten geht man natürlich immer den Kompromiss mit der Blankteilung und den kritischen Verzapfungen ein, deswegen habe ich mich mal bewusst bei Sportex umgeschaut, habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit deren Blanks (noch aus meiner Karpfenangelzeit) gemacht. Die Rute wurde bei Gerlinger für 269EUR erworben. Einsatzzweck wird nun etwas kritischer; ich werde die Rute ca. 50% im Salz-, 30% im Brack- und 20% im Süßwasser fischen. Das erwähne ich, weil das später noch eine Rolle spielen soll. Sportex bewirbt diese Rute NICHT als Salzwasserrute, dem bin ich mir vollkommen bewusst.

Rutenaufbau:
Die Rute kommt in 5 Teilen und kann entweder als 3.00m Variante oder als 2.40m Variante gefischt werden. Dazu kann das erste Stück mit dem Leitring weggelassen werden. Die Rute ist mit dem "Crosswinding" gebaut, was dem Blank eine recht einzigartige Textur gibt. Das ist aber nur Makulatur. Der Klarlack überdeckt den Blank und erscheint im starken Sonnenlicht als grünlich oder rötlich/pink schimmernd. Aber nur im direkten Sonnenlicht mit optimalen Betrachtungswinkel, ansonsten ist der Blank Grau/Schwarz mit ein paar grünen Details am Griff.

Hier ein paar erste Eindrücke der Farben:
















Zur Verarbeitung
Der Blank und die Zapfen sind ausgezeichnet verarbeitet. Da gibt es, für die Preisklasse nicht verwunderlich, nichts zu meckern. Beim Lack um die Ringe sieht das etwas anders aus. Da ist recht sparsam mit Epoxy umgegangen worden. Da alle Ringe bis auf den Leitring Einstegringe sind (was natürlich wieder der Blankaktion zu gute kommt), ist es schon kritisch wenn offene Stellen zwischen Ring und Blank existieren (an zwei Ringen). Wasser und Schmutz kann hier unter den Ring eindringen und korrodieren (vor allem Salzwasser). Das geht bei dieser Preisklasse nicht. Hat mich 5 Minuten Arbeit gekostet das mit Prokote herzurichten. Also kein Beinbruch.

Nun zu paar Details des Rollenhalters; der ist definitiv für Süßwasser ausgelegt und verfügt über einige offene Ritzen zwischen Metal und Carboneinsatz. Dort wird sich richtig schnell Dreck, Wasser, Fischschleim und anderes Gedöns ansetzen. Geht im Salzwassergebrauch nicht, deswegen auch hier mit Prokote aufgefüllt. Da das Metall in matt ist, keine Fehler machen 




Ein paar andere Stellen (an den Griffen) habe ich auch noch Salzwasserfest gemacht.
Also alles bestens bis etwas Jammern auf hohem Niveau und bei Süßwassereinsatz überhaupt kein Problem---im Gegenteil, da wird Gewicht gespart. 

Nun zur Teilung zw. 3.00m und 2.70m

Hier der Vergleich zw. den Positionen und Größen der Leitringe:





Oben das Teil für 3.00m mit Zweistegring. Unten der Leitring für die 2.40m (in der 3.00m Variante ist das dann der 2. Ring). Ich wollte eigentlich eine Catalina 4000H dran fischen, die mir aber doch etwas überdimensioniert ausschaut. Trotz des hohen Rollengewichts bleibt die Rute bei 3.00m sehr kopflastig. Hier liegt der Gleichgewichtspunkt, und darunter das Foto was das ganze in Relation zur Grifflänge setzt (Zollstock markiert Gl.punkt).






Da ein Foregrip fehlt, ist das schon ziemlich unausgeglichen und wird mit einer leichteren Rolle auch nicht besser. In der 2.40m ist die Rute aber perfekt ausbalanciert und liegt optimal in der Hand (fische Rolle zw. Mittel- und Ringfinger).

Nun kommen wir aber zur Leitringproblematik zu der man auch im Internet ein paar Dinge findet. Wenn die Rute in der 2.40m Variante gefischt wird, ist der Leitring sehr klein und auch sehr weit vorn. Dies führt dazu, das der Winkel zur Rolle recht groß wird. Ich habe dazu ein paar Bilder gemacht:

Hier in der 3.00m in Weitwinkel (Smartphone)




Sieht durch den Weitwinkel extremer aus als es ist, hier also alles noch gut.

Nun in 2.40m:




Wieder verzerrte Weitwinkelaufnahme aber ihr seht schon wie der Winkel größer wird. In der 2.40m finde ich den Ring zu klein 1. im Durchmesser, 2. im Blankabstand, und 3. im Abstand zur Rolle. Ich denke das wird alles besser, wenn ich eine kleinere Rolle dranhänge. Aber möchte hier ja meine bisherigen Beobachtungen mitteilen.

Ein paar Probewürde habe ich in der 3.00m Variante schon gemacht und ich bin begeistert. Sportex beschreibt die Aktion für die gesamte Carat Special XT Serie als "Semi-Parabolisch" was ich für die Travelvariante nicht so unterschreiben würde. Es ist eher was zw. semi parabolisch und Spitzenaktion. Stickbaits um 40-60g lassen sich hervorragend animieren zumindest die zwei die ich probiert habe. Interessant war, dass die Rute nach dem Abwurf sehr schnell stabil wird. Davon war ich positiv überrascht.

Fazit:
Qualitativ hochwertige Rute die für eine 3.00m Länge für mich ein sehr attraktives Wurfgewichtsfenster hat. Wer damit ins Salzwasser will, sollte sich bewusst sein, dass die Rute von der Stange dafür nicht ausgelegt ist.

Ich hoffe, dass ich vor Weihnachten noch an den Strand komme und mal 3.00m und 2.40m vergleichen kann. Hoffe auch, dass ich dann hier einen zweiten Teil mit Bildern "unter Last" nachschieben kann.

Warum habe ich mir nicht die salzwasserfeste Seatrout-Variante geholt? Da ist mir das WG zu wenig und ich bin absolut kein Freund von Kork, auch wenn er noch so hochwertig ist. So billig wie es ist, würde ich immer EVA vorziehen.


----------



## magut (23. November 2019)

Top Vorstellung DANKE


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. November 2019)

Sehr gute Vorstellung und Analyse!
So würde ich mir auch die Produktvorstellungen dieses Forums wünschen.
Ist bei der Reiserute auch ein Rutenrohr dabei?


----------



## harzsalm (24. November 2019)

Es ist einfach immer ärgerlicht,dass  man selbst bei hochwertigen Angelprodukten oft selbst noch nachbessern bzw.nacharbeiten muß!


----------



## senner (27. November 2019)

Ja, ein Rutenrohr ist dabei. Das typische Sportex-Ding, wobei ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Rohre vor paar Jahren noch dickwandiger waren. Auch ein gruenes Samt-Futteral wo die Teile reinkommen. 

Zum Nachbessern; will hier Sportex nicht schlecht reden und einige Nachbesserungen waren ja auch wegen meinem Salzwassereinsatz, zum Beispiel am Handteil. Was aber gar nicht ging, war wie oben etwas angerissen die Verarbeitung an den beiden Leitringen (je nach Laenge). Am Zweistegring (3.00m Variante) war das Epoxy nicht "durchgezogen" und unter dem Ringfuss war halt alles offen. Das musste unbedingt zu, egal ob Süß- oder Salzwasser. Das zweite Problem war der Einsteg-Leitring (2.40m Variante), wo das Epoxy nicht mehr am Blank haftete. Da war nix gebrochen aber sobald man den Ring angefasst hast, hat alles "geknarzt"; der Ring hat sich vom Blank wegbewegt und man konnte sehen wie sich der Ringlack gehoben hat. Das habe ich dann auch aufgefüllt.

Ersteres darf nicht passieren, zweiteres kann eventuell darauf zurückzuführen sein, dass die Rute zu mir doch ein weiteren Weg zurückgelegt hat und der Ring ab und an vielleicht einen Schlag im Rutenrohr abgekommen hat. 

Ansonsten ist der Blank makellos verarbeitet. Freue mich das Ding endlich mal richtig zu testen und mal auszulasten. Wird definitiv noch vor Weihnachten und ich werde kurz berichten, wie sich das Teil fischt. Da man ueber die Rute sehr wenig findet, hoffe ich, dass das hier eventuell dem ein oder anderen bei der Entscheidung hilft. VG


----------



## Mr. Sprock (28. November 2019)

senner schrieb:


> Ja, ein Rutenrohr ist dabei. Das typische Sportex-Ding, wobei ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Rohre vor paar Jahren noch dickwandiger waren.


Hier wäre nun meine nächste Frage gewesen, ob du dich mal auf das Rutenrohr draufstellen könntest um zu prüfen, ob das Reisetransportrohr die Anforderungen einer Reise erfüllt.
Manche sog. "Rutenrohre" sind tatsächlich mehr Staubschützer als Rutenschutzrohre.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (3. Dezember 2019)

Hoi,

habe mir drei Jerks gegönnt. 1 x La Gatzo, 1 x Westin und 1 x Hybrida.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Dezember 2019)

AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.
 2 Spinnruten, 1Rolle
-Rolle Quantum Drive 1000er mit geflochtener Schnur J-Braid X8 , 10er bis 7 Kg
-Rute Quantum Hyper Cast Power Jig 2,10 m , 7-23 Gr.
-Rute Abu Garcia Venerate 2,10 m , 10-35 Gr.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Januar 2020)

Heute eingetroffen. Jeweils 5mal.


----------



## Stulle (4. Januar 2020)

So das reicht, hab ich meiner Frau versprochen


----------



## świetlik (4. Januar 2020)

@Stulle 
Ich finde okay, Kleinigkeit muss man immer mitnehmen. 
Haben die da was besonderes was bei uns nicht gibt?


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Januar 2020)

moin Stulle,
wo treibst Du Dich rum.

lg aus Norderstedt


----------



## Stulle (4. Januar 2020)

Wen du mal den China Kram weck lässt, einige wohler die bei uns keiner Kaufen würde Frösche, Heuschrecken, Mäuse und Schlangen imitate und haken für spezielle Fische.


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Januar 2020)

@Stulle möchtest du in Vietnam auf Pangsius angeln? Guten Appetit. An der Angel machen die aber schon Laune, habe gut power.

Wie sieht das mit den Preisen dort im Vergleich zu Deutschland aus? Lohnt ein Einkauf, speziell von höherwertigen Tackle?


----------



## Stulle (4. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> moin Stulle,
> wo treibst Du Dich rum.
> 
> lg aus Norderstedt



Das Zeug aus Norderstedt (sry ich meine Kaltenkirchen) hat DHL verschlampt deswegen muss ich gucken was hier zu bekommen ist. Besonders futterale sind schwer zu bekommen.

Saigon bin ich gerade ich hoffe morgen darf ich dan zum anangeln .



u-see fischer schrieb:


> @Stulle möchtest du in Vietnam auf Pangsius angeln? Guten Appetit. An der Angel machen die aber schon Laune, habe gut power.
> 
> Wie sieht das mit den Preisen dort im Vergleich zu Deutschland aus? Lohnt ein Einkauf, speziell von höherwertigen Tackle?



Ja die auch aber welse und Pakus möchte ich auch


----------



## Stulle (4. Januar 2020)

Ach ich könnte mal die Karpfenkralle fotografieren ich glaube nur fürs zeigen fliege ich aus entsprechenden FB Gruppe.

Tackle ist sonst 10-30% teurer wenn es Marken sind.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Januar 2020)

Letzte Woche gekommen.


----------



## senner (6. Januar 2020)

*Sportex Carat Special XT - CS3035 - 2.40/3.00, WG 70g, Toleranz 36-87g (Teil 2)*


senner schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich vor Weihnachten noch an den Strand komme und mal 3.00m und 2.40m vergleichen kann. Hoffe auch, dass ich dann hier einen zweiten Teil mit Bildern "unter Last" nachschieben kann.



Hallo zusammen, 
wie angesprochen will ich noch ganz kurz über meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit der Rute im Praxisalltag berichten. Gefischt wurde eine Catalina 4000H mit PE2.5 und 40/45er FC per FG zw. Start- und 2. Ring beim Wurf. Habe nur die 3.00m Variante gefischt bisher. Zweimal war ich draußen.

+
Die Rute ist unheimlich feinfühlig, was ich in dem WG Bereich und vor alle bei 5facher Teilung herausragend finde. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet, dass du jeden Stein und jeden Untergrund fühlst. Kenne ich nur von meinen filigranen DS Ruten.
Die Rute hat eine etwas weiche Spitze die aber recht schnell in ein hartes Rückgrat übergeht. Hervorragend für Wobbler und Stickbaits. 
Die Aufladung der Rute beim Abwurf ist richtig gut, ich hab meine Jigs noch nie so weit rausbekommen. Das ist jetzt alles relativ aber das Ding katapultiert ordentlich (sieh auch WG Kommentare)

- 
Die Rute ist so unglaublich kopflastig, dass das Shorejigging weniger Spaß gemacht hat, als erwartet. Dass das so stark ins Gewicht fällt, liegt mit daran, dass ich mit einer für die Rute völlig überdimensionierten Rolle fische. Das hatte ich eingangs schon angesprochen und wurde zweimal in der Praxis bestätigt. Eine 4000er Daiwa ist viiiiiiiel zu groß. Die Kopflastigkeit der Rute wird mit einer wesentlich leichteren Rolle nicht besser, aber sie fällt nicht so sehr ins Gewicht, im wörtlichen Sinne. 

Nun zum Wurfgewicht, welches mit 70g und Toleranz 36-87g angegeben ist. 
Uff, hier bin ich sowas von verwirrt von dem Teil. Fakt ist, es hängt wohl viel von der Wurftechnik ab. Ich fange den Wurf relativ langsam an um die Anfangsträgheit des Köders nicht direkt in den Blank zu packen, ziehe dann in den letzten zwei Dritteln der Wurfbewegung aber voll durch. 
20g Gummis ging gut zu Werfen, ist aber für mich absolute Untergrenze. Ab 30g wirds vernünftig. Casting Jigs mit 60g laden den Blank optimal auf und man kann noch ohne Angst durchziehen. Dann hörte es aber schon auf bei mir. Zum testen einen 75g Sinker eingeklinkt. Da wird es schon etwas kritischer. Nie und nimmer würde ich mit den angegebenen 87g werfen. Vielleicht "Schwingen" ja, aber nicht durchziehen. Also WG eher nach unten orientieren. In der 2.40m Variante sieht das bestimmt etwas anders aus.

Drillvergnügen hatte ich fast keins, ein kleiner Stöcker und ein recht guter Wolf der sich kurz nach dem Einstieg mit einem Sprung vor meinen Füßen wieder verabschiedet hat.  Dafür war der Sonnenaufgang schön


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. Januar 2020)

Moin Moin, 
hab mir ne  kurze Rute, fürs Bellyangeln 
, angeschafft und eine kleine 2000er war auch noch drin.Schnur ist noch ausreichend vorhanden,  muss nur noch aufgespult werden.
Das Stöckchen wirkt recht straff, bin mal gespannt,  am Samstag gehts  auf Wasser.

Fettes Petri.


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Januar 2020)

Nach lange, laaaange suche bin endlich fündig geworden.   
Leider nur 16 Stück.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Januar 2020)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> hab mir ne  kurze Rute, fürs Bellyangeln
> , angeschafft und eine kleine 2000er war auch noch drin.Schnur ist noch ausreichend vorhanden,  muss nur noch aufgespult werden.
> Das Stöckchen wirkt recht straff, bin mal gespannt,  am Samstag gehts  auf Wasser.
> ...


Schönes Pärchen,sind schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht.Petri


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Januar 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Nach lange, laaaange suche bin endlich fündig geworden.
> Leider nur 16 Stück.
> Anhang anzeigen 335367


Das reicht doch erst mal.Petri


----------



## świetlik (7. Januar 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Nach lange, laaaange suche bin endlich fündig geworden.
> Leider nur 16 Stück.


Willst du nicht teilen deine Killer Köder? 
Wo hast du die gefunden?


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Januar 2020)

LE COIN DU PECHEUR.  
Ausverkauft.


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Januar 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Nach lange, laaaange suche bin endlich fündig geworden.
> Leider nur 16 Stück.



In welcher Größe fischst du die? habe beim Suchen auf die Schnelle noch einen Shop gefunden, der die Farbe im 100er Pack verkauft, allerdings nur in 8 cm Länge.


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Januar 2020)

14 cm.


----------



## Bilch (7. Januar 2020)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> hab mir ne  kurze Rute, fürs Bellyangeln
> , angeschafft und eine kleine 2000er war auch noch drin.Schnur ist noch ausreichend vorhanden,  muss nur noch aufgespult werden.
> Das Stöckchen wirkt recht straff, bin mal gespannt,  am Samstag gehts  auf Wasser.
> ...


Sieht toll aus, was ist das für eine Rute?


----------



## świetlik (7. Januar 2020)

@tomxxxtom 
Hast du schon andere köder probiert ob sie so gut funktionieren oder bist du schon von den so überzeugt? 
Dunkel Köder haben bei mir gut funktioniert aber so ein 100%er Köder habe ich nicht. 
Immer wenn ich überzeugt war das der Köder funktioniert haben die Zander auf andere Köder gebissen.

Angelt jemand von auch  euch auf polnische KOGUTy?


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. Januar 2020)

@Bilch ,
Ist die Doiyo Daikon SD-V  1,80m   WG 12-28g.
Ich glaube aber das die, vom WG, mehr kann.
Die ist schon sehr schnell.

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. Januar 2020)

@tomxxxtom ,
sieht aus wie der Delalande Skeleton,
gibst im Netz noch ne Menge davon
Guck mal bei eBay und auf YouTube findet man auch Vids, da kann man den Lauf des Köders sehr schön sehen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Januar 2020)




----------



## świetlik (7. Januar 2020)

@tomxxxtom Petri
Ich muss bis 1.06 warten.


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. Januar 2020)

Bei Ebay gefunden und gekauft.


----------



## Angelmann67 (8. Januar 2020)

So,
hab mal nein bisschen Schnur aufgespult. 
J-Braid 0.17mm   8kg, ca. 150m auf der tieferen Spule.
Silent UL Braid 0.08   8lb, genau 100m. 
In beiden Fällen ein ordentliches Wickelbild.
Auf einem Bild sieht man sehr gut den Schwerpunkt,  perfekt.
Die Rolle läuft sehr weich und rund.


----------



## Angelmann67 (8. Januar 2020)

Nr. 2 Barsch Bag,
habe ich mal bestückt, mit ein paar kleinen Gummies,
EasyShiner(China) in 7,5mm
und ein paar CreatureBaits, dazu Haken und Snaps
und für den Bach, ein paar beschwerte Fliegen(gehen mega auf Barsch,Döbel  und Forelle).


----------



## Stulle (18. Januar 2020)

Ein kleines Mitbringsel aus Vietnam, ich nenne es die Karpfenkralle.



Ob das in D als eine Anbisstelle durchgeht?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (18. Januar 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ein kleines Mitbringsel aus Vietnam, ich nenne es die Karpfenkralle.
> 
> 
> 
> Ob das in D als eine Anbisstelle durchgeht?



Wie funktioniert das denn?


----------



## Stulle (18. Januar 2020)

In der Mitte ist die Schnur Drann darum kommt ein Klumpen Futter eine Pose hält die Schnur Stramm, was passiert wenn die Pose wackelt könnt ihr euch wohl vorstellen.

  

Hab doch das Bild dabei.


----------



## Bilch (18. Januar 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ein kleines Mitbringsel aus Vietnam, ich nenne es die Karpfenkralle.
> Ob das in D als eine Anbisstelle durchgeht?


Interessant  Die Vrbindung bzw. der Draht-Knoten scheint mir etwas fragwürdig


----------



## Stulle (18. Januar 2020)

Hier ist so manches fragwürdig


----------



## Bilch (18. Januar 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Hier ist so manches fragwürdig


Oh Gott, ich habe erst jetzt begriffen, wie das funktioniert  Ich dachte zuerst, dass man den Köder an den Haken montiert


----------



## Angelmann67 (22. Januar 2020)

So,
das Hechtfutter ist eingetroffen. 
Am WE geht's mal wieder los.
Bin schon heiß wie Frittenfett.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Januar 2020)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> So,
> das Hechtfutter ist eingetroffen.
> Am WE geht's mal wieder los.
> Bin schon heiß wie Frittenfett.
> ...


Die sehen ja richtig fängig aus.Petri


----------



## Angelmann67 (22. Januar 2020)

Ich hoffe, die tun nicht nur so.


----------



## świetlik (22. Januar 2020)

@Angelmann67 
Es fehlt noch 
Zander pro natural perch oder von anderen Hersteller die Farbe z.B. westin. 
Für Hecht ganz gut.


----------



## Angelmann67 (23. Januar 2020)

Dangee, kann ich ja mal testen, habe ich bis dato 
keine Erfahrung mit.

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. Februar 2020)

So,
hab mal was für die wärmeren Tage bestell.
Topwater-Futter, für Hecht und Barsch.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Februar 2020)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> So,
> hab mal was für die wärmeren Tage bestell.
> Topwater-Futter, für Hecht und Barsch.
> 
> ...


Sieht ja recht gut aus.Petri


----------



## Lorenz (28. Februar 2020)

Ich bin schon ganz heiß auf April. 
Heru's in 90,120 und 150.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Februar 2020)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Ich bin schon ganz heiß auf April.
> Heru's in 90,120 und 150.
> Anhang anzeigen 339382



Die sehen ja richtig gut und fängig aus.Petri


----------



## Silverfish1 (28. Februar 2020)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Ich bin schon ganz heiß auf April.
> Heru's in 90,120 und 150.
> Anhang anzeigen 339382


Ich hab auch ein paar Heru Modell Tuna und war von der Verarbeitung enttäuscht Lack abplatzer, schlecht aufgeklebte Folien. Aber nach 1 Stunde angeln sehen die eh nicht mehr so schön aus ;-)


----------



## świetlik (28. Februar 2020)

Ich glaube  viele  kaufen jetzt ein.
Ich auch


----------



## Lorenz (29. Februar 2020)

@Silverfish1
Die Bleistücke an den drei Skipjack 150 sind unterschiedlich groß. Bei Gelegenheit wieg ich die Köder mal und guck mal nach dem Schwerpunkt. So spontan würde ich vermuten, dass die nicht jeden Köder wiegen und anpassen/tarieren!?...


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. Februar 2020)

Hab mir die Woche ne neue, größere Arterienklemme zum Hakenlösen gekauft. Habe 2 kleinere, wo die Spitze gebogen ist. Komme mit denen bei größeren Friedfischen wie dem Döbel, bei tiefgescluckten Haken nicht zurecht. 

Hat nur 8 € gekostet, ist jetzt meine 4.Lösezange.


----------



## Silverfish1 (1. März 2020)

das glaube ich auch aber man merkt halt das es ein massenköder ist sowohl in Bezug auf Verarbeitung als auch Qualität. 
solange das Holz nicht Zuviel Wasser aufnimmt soll mir die Verarbeitung egal sein und mit ca. 35 Euro pro Köder akzeptablerem Preis. im Verhältnis zu den Amegari oder Jackfin ein Schnäppchen 



Lorenz schrieb:


> @Silverfish1
> Die Bleistücke an den drei Skipjack 150 sind unterschiedlich groß. Bei Gelegenheit wieg ich die Köder mal und guck mal nach dem Schwerpunkt. So spontan würde ich vermuten, dass die nicht jeden Köder wiegen und anpassen/tarieren!?...


----------



## zokker (1. März 2020)

Nachdem mein Humminbird 597 ci HD DI letztes Jahr nur noch rumgesponnen hat, mußte mal was neues her.


----------



## senner (4. März 2020)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Ich bin schon ganz heiß auf April.
> Heru's in 90,120 und 150.
> Anhang anzeigen 339382


Sieht nach Großkampftag aus, wo geht es denn hin?


----------



## Lorenz (4. März 2020)

Indischer Ozean


----------



## senner (4. März 2020)

Dann Petri Heil, hoffe wir sehen da im Mai einen Bericht!


----------



## Riesenangler (25. März 2020)

Ob ich den dieses Jahr noch testen darf??? Ich denke schon.


----------



## Waller Michel (25. März 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ob ich den dieses Jahr noch testen darf??? Ich denke schon.
> Anhang anzeigen 341354


Schön !
Aber alleine darfst du doch jetzt schon testen gehen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Riesenangler (25. März 2020)

Noch nicht. Die Hechte sind hier erst an dem 1.04en frei. Aber ich bringe meinen Anka am Freitag zu Wasser.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (31. März 2020)

Hoi,

neue Kugellager (Schnurlauflager und Spulenlager) für meine 4000 Aspire FA. 
Läuft wieder wunderbar geräuschlos. Bei Kugellager Express erstanden und super schnell geliefert bekommen.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (31. März 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Noch nicht. Die Hechte sind hier erst an dem 1.04en frei. Aber ich bringe meinen Anka am Freitag zu Wasser.


Dann kannst ja morgen los legen.Petri


----------



## Riesenangler (1. April 2020)

Schön wärs. Bin gestern sehr kurzfristig zur Einarbeitung nsch Chemnitz geschickt worden. Mache den Quatsch ja erst 25 Jahre.


----------



## jkc (3. April 2020)

Hechtschonzeitversüßungskäufe:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und wir haben gerade erst etwas mehr als Halbzeit 


Grüße JK


----------



## świetlik (3. April 2020)

@ jkc der jerk bringt garantiert neue PB .


----------



## świetlik (3. April 2020)

Ich hoffe das die bringen ein schönen Barsch


----------



## senner (3. April 2020)

die rapalas sehen gut aus. ist der im zweiten bild unten rechts ein savage gear? mir kribbelts so in den fingern aber wir dürfen nicht raus..das tut dem tackle-affen nicht gut.


----------



## Angler2097 (3. April 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Und wir haben gerade erst etwas mehr als Halbzeit
> 
> 
> Grüße JK



Hast du die Pulse Tails schon gefischt?


----------



## jkc (3. April 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Hast du die Pulse Tails schon gefischt?



Nein, bisher noch nicht.
Waren mir bisher noch zu teuer.


----------



## jkc (3. April 2020)

świetlik schrieb:


> @ jkc der jerk bringt garantiert neue PB .



Wird schwer, aber ich hätte nichts dagegen.


----------



## Angler2097 (3. April 2020)

Sollen ja anscheinend gut fangen. Was kosten die 20er momentan?

Kannst ja mal was zu schreiben, wenn du sie gefischt hast. Ich würde sie kaufen, aber ich hab schon mehr als genug Zeug, dass teilweise ungefischt in irgendwelchen Boxen sein Dasein fristet


----------



## Angler2097 (3. April 2020)

Doppelpost


----------



## świetlik (3. April 2020)

@senner 
Ja das ist savage gear. Will ich ausprobieren. 
Ich muss bis 1.6 warten und bis dahin kaufe ich immer was.


----------



## jkc (3. April 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Sollen ja anscheinend gut fangen. Was kosten die 20er momentan?



Das ist ne 25er und ich habe 15€ gezahlt, ich meine bei Pecheur.com aber nagel mich nicht drauf fest, war ne Sammelbestellung mit Freunden die schon paar Wochen zurück liegt.
20er sind zu klein  
Gummi ist deutlich fester als bei den früheren SG Swimbaits und sie hat keine aufgeklebten Augen mehr, was ich sehr begrüße, die Teile hielten häufig eh nur paar Würfe.
Dafür stinkt das Teil jetzt nach Knoblauch.


----------



## Naish82 (3. April 2020)

Der Pulse Tail Barsch hat bei mir am Plöner letztes Jahr richtig abgeräumt! War echt die Wunderwaffe im flachen bis 3m!!


----------



## Angler2097 (3. April 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Das ist ne 25er und ich habe 15€ gezahlt, ich meine bei Pecheur.com aber nagel mich nicht drauf fest, war ne Sammelbestellung mit Freunden die schon paar Wochen zurück liegt.
> 20er sind zu klein
> Gummi ist deutlich fester als bei den früheren SG Swimbaits und sie hat keine aufgeklebten Augen mehr, was ich sehr begrüße, die Teile hielten häufig eh nur paar Würfe.
> Dafür stinkt das Teil jetzt nach Knoblauch.



Vielen Dank! Die Augen haben gehalten, wenn man einen Tropfen Sekundenkleber auf das Auge geträufelt hat. Danach ist bei mir keines mehr rausgefallen.



Naish82 schrieb:


> Der Pulse Tail Barsch hat bei mir am Plöner letztes Jahr richtig abgeräumt! War echt die Wunderwaffe im flachen bis 3m!!



Hab das auch hier gelesen, meine auch von dir  Ich fang ganz gut mit den 20er 3d und 4d Line Throus. Deshalb interessiert mich das Teil. Vielleicht komm ich ja dank Corona dieses Jahr mal wieder richtig zum Angeln, dann kauf ich mir eine^^

Das einzige, was ich mir bisher geholt habe sind 3 Mepps Spinner und die 130er Whopper Plopper zum Angeln an der Oberfläche.


----------



## Angler2097 (3. April 2020)

Kann irgendwie kein Bild von den Ploppern hochladen...


----------



## angel!andi (7. April 2020)

Neues Rütchen angekommen......


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. April 2020)

Heute  eine neue Rolle zum Grundangeln erstanden, die TACTICS TITAN 4300 BR von Balzer mit Freilauf. 
Habe eine DAIWA BREAD... Schnur als 0.33er Mono aufspulen lassen. 

Für diese Rute... Sollte für die meisten Fische passen.


----------



## angel!andi (9. April 2020)

Jetzt ist die Rolle auch da......


----------



## Snâsh (9. April 2020)

Daiwa Certate 4000er erst kürzlich geschossen. An meiner Quatum Smoke 270 5-75gr.
Leider hab ich noch kein Foto der Handmade mit der Rolle, dass hole ich nach. Ich wollte dieses Jahr etwas aufrüsten


----------



## Andal (9. April 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Daiwa Certate 4000er erst kürzlich geschossen. An meiner Quatum Smoke 270 5-75gr.
> Leider hab ich noch kein Foto der Handmade mit der Rolle, dass hole ich nach. Ich wollte dieses Jahr etwas aufrüsten


ZZ Top - z'ön z'warz


----------



## Naish82 (13. April 2020)

Gestern meine neue „Bigbait“ Rute bestellt.
Die Abu Revo Toro Beast wartet schon im Keller.


----------



## Naish82 (16. April 2020)

Okay, jetzt kann ich die Saison nicht mehr erwarten... 
Die Rute macht einen mega geilen Eindruck! 

Richtig geile Kombo!


----------



## Twister_Jigger (24. April 2020)

Alle Jahre wieder auch mal wieder was gegönnt  Ein schöner altbewährter Klassiker, eine Grand Arc 830 mit 0,13 Power Pro und ner Daiwa Luvias 802 MHFS-AD 2,45m 10-40g


----------



## Riesenangler (29. April 2020)

Wieder ist etwas "Futter" gekommen


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Mai 2020)

Und noch ein wenig Hechtfutter, zum Protzen. Zweimal LaGatzo.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Mai 2020)

Und noch mehr Hecht und Großbarschfutter.


----------



## Naish82 (16. Mai 2020)

Gehst du damit (gezielt) auf Hecht? 

ich Fische auch gerne die großen 24gr Spinmads auf große barsche, hatte auch schon mal Hechte als Beifang. Aber gezielt würde ich sie nicht auf Meister esox nutzen...


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Mai 2020)

Dafür sind die gemacht worden. Die haben 35 Gramm.


----------



## Naish82 (16. Mai 2020)

Wie lang sind die Körper? Wo gibt’s die zu kaufen? Oder sind das Eigenbauten?


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Mai 2020)

Die Findest du, wenn du bei Facebook nach 79Lures suchst. Oder einfach in deiner Suchmaschine 79Lures eingeben. Aber Frank, baut die in seiner Freizeit. Mitunter dauert es dann zwei Monate bis du deine Köder hast. Und da die ja Handarbeit sind, sind die mit 15Euro das Stück auch nicht billig aber Gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Mai 2020)

Gemessen habe ich die jetzt nicht. Dürften so 5- 6cm sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Mai 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Gehst du damit (gezielt) auf Hecht?
> 
> ich Fische auch gerne die großen 24gr Spinmads auf große barsche, hatte auch schon mal Hechte als Beifang. Aber gezielt würde ich sie nicht auf Meister esox nutzen...



Hallo,

mit so etwas Ähnlichem, mit so um die 45 Gramm, fing mein Sohn mal einen Marmorkarpfen von ca. 20-25 Kilo. Die treiben sich, an unseren grossen Baggersee, immer außerhalb der, mit normalen Kunstködern, erreichbaren Wurfweite herum. Bis einer dann mal auf so knapp 100 Meter ans Ufer rankam. Da machte mein Sohn so ein Ding dran, damit erreichte er den Kandidaten, der beim zweiten Wurf biss. Dann hieß es "Helm ab zum Gebet". Der legte ganz schön los.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Doanafischer (2. Juni 2020)

Hab mal ein bisserl investiert:


----------



## Twister_Jigger (11. Juni 2020)

Tailwalk Del Sol 802H + Ryobi Zauber 4000 CF + Power Pro 0,13

A-Tec Crazee Eging 822ML + Spro GrandArc 3000 + Power Pro 0,10

KastKing Brutus 2000 + Berkley Braid Flame 0,08


----------



## Bilch (22. Juni 2020)

Ich habe etwas nachgerüstet, vor allem um auch mal neue Methoden auszuprobieren.


----------



## jkc (21. August 2020)

Ich bin gespannt, den "Seeker" habe ich gestern schon etwas geworfen, rappelt ganz gut das Dingen und lässt sich tatsächlich trotz Gewicht dicht unter der Oberfläche führen, neigt aber wie die meisten Zykaden an den hinteren Ösen dazu sich im Vorfach aufzuhängen.
Das Grün ist übrigens nicht UV-aktiv.

Grüße JK


----------



## spike999 (21. August 2020)

Ich bin absolut überzeugt vom Verical Jig,hat mir dieses Jahr schon viele Fische und ne Menge Spaß beschert...leider war noch kein wirklich guter dabei,aber egal...
Viel Glück damit...


----------



## świetlik (21. August 2020)

@jkc hat da jemand Blut geleckt? 

Ich wollte nicht aber habe ich doch zugeschlagen.


----------



## Blueser (21. August 2020)

Da hätte ich auch zugeschlagen ...


----------



## Mooskugel (21. August 2020)

Da hätte ich sofort beide gekauft.

Wenn da noch mal hinkommst kauf ich dir einen ab.


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. August 2020)

Alarmsicherung ist als Bonus im Paket :  "bist du schnell genug- gehört es dir"


----------



## jkc (28. August 2020)

Moin, meine Line Thru Familie bekommt zuwachs. 





Ich sag mal so, der Köder an sich ist schon unfassbar geil; Aaaaber: Zunächst mal ist er immernoch, selbst im Angebot, viel zu teuer und ich finde es ist regelrecht ne Frechheit, dass der als 4d Köder noch mit in den Body eingeklinktem Bauchdrilling daher kommt, Bzw. viel schlimmer noch, SG sich erdreistet dem Drilling eine der Spitzen zu kappen.




Der obligatorische Umbau auf frei hängende Drillinge setzt also die Besorgung eines neuen Drillings voraus, was bei diesen Größen eher nicht beim Händler um die Ecke erfolgreich sein wird. Im Gegensatz dazu wäre es ein Minimum an Aufwand die Spitze selbst zu kappen wenn gewünscht, ein tauglicher Bolzenschneider gehört ja ohnehin zur Grundausstattung beim Hechtangeln.
Edit: Das helle Grün der Streifen und unten an der Flanke ist hochgradig UV-aktiv - i like it.

Grüße JK


----------



## schwerhoeriger (28. August 2020)

Na den mal Prost wenn der Hecht dann kleiner ist als der Gufi...........

Grussen Michael


----------



## Angler2097 (28. August 2020)

Geiler Köder. Ist das Firetiger? 
Kannst du noch was zur Lauftiefe sagen?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (28. August 2020)

Ach du Scheixxe ist das Teil teuer............66 Tacken...............


----------



## jkc (28. August 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Geiler Köder. Ist das Firetiger?
> Kannst du noch was zur Lauftiefe sagen?



Ne, das ist das natürliche Dekor, "striped Pike" es gibt noch ne "richtige" Firetiger-Version.
Lauftiefe wird vermutlich recht flach sein, ich rechne mit 1 bis 2m. Wenn's tief runter soll dann halt mit Vorblei.


----------



## jkc (28. August 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Ach du Scheixxe ist das Teil teuer............66 Tacken...............



Sag ich ja  

Ich habe 55€ gezahlt (15% auf alle Kunstköder bei Fischdeal, gibt's immer wieder mal) ansonsten ist AM-Angelsport mit 60€ für das Teil am günstigsten, Bzw. gibt's die Firetiger-Version noch etwas günstiger (~58€) bei ich meine Pikeworld.
Im Ausland habe ich auch nichts günstigeres gefunden, Bzw. hat es mit den Portokosten dann nicht mehr hingehauen.

Grüße JK


----------



## świetlik (28. August 2020)

@jkc 
Mir ist aufgefallen das dein neue köder untermaßig ist .
Berichte was für kleinste hecht darauf gebissen hat.


----------



## yukonjack (28. August 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Sag ich ja
> 
> Ich habe 55€ gezahlt (15% auf alle Kunstköder bei Fischdeal, gibt's immer wieder mal) ansonsten ist AM-Angelsport mit 60€ für das Teil am günstigsten, Bzw. gibt's die Firetiger-Version noch etwas günstiger (~58€) bei ich meine Pikeworld.
> Im Ausland habe ich auch nichts günstigeres gefunden, Bzw. hat es mit den Portokosten dann nicht mehr hingehauen.
> ...


Da muss ne alte Frau  lange für stricken


----------



## jkc (28. August 2020)

Jou, ich habe für mich einen Weg gefunden wie ich ihn mir holen kann - mit Geld welches ich gar nicht haben dürfte -  obwohl ich 55€ auch noch vieeel zu teuer finde; Aus 2x politisch unkorrekt wird doch korrekt nech, andere haben das Geld weggeworfen und für mich waren es nur 4 gute Tage an denen ich nebenbei beim Angeln das Flaschenpfand der Partygäste an unserer Strecke beseitigt habe, so what


----------



## Riesenangler (29. August 2020)

Und wieder ist neues Hechtfutter gekommen. Wird nächste Woche am Bodden getestet.
Einmal den Ulf in Red Motoroil und einmal als Goldorfe.


----------



## jkc (20. Oktober 2020)

8000er Daiwa BG + 300m 0,51er J Braid + Ehmanns Urian Sensitive - für die schweren Fälle


----------



## Andal (20. Oktober 2020)

Kann das sein, dass du grimmig was vor hast? 

Schönes Set!


----------



## jkc (20. Oktober 2020)

Nah, nicht unbedingt, ich tue mich mit dem Walleransitz ja sehr schwer; Nicht das ich es nicht gerne mache, aber ich fange halt nie was - aber ich bin einem Verein beigetreten bei dem ich drei Ruten nutzen darf und da musste halt eine dritte Walleransitzkombi her...
Mit drei Ruten schneidern macht halt 30% mehr Spaß als nur mit zweien.


----------



## Phoenix84 (20. Oktober 2020)

Meine neue Spincombo


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. Oktober 2020)

Heda,

aus der Laune heraus mal der Fox Rage Tiddler in 18 cm für Barsch, Zander, Hecht gekauft 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Mooskugel (16. November 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Gestern zu zweit, ca. 6 Stunden, an 3 verschiedenen Seen alles probiert. So oft habe ich noch nie Köder gewechselt. Gestartet bei Sonnenschein zum Schluß den Ar... nassregnen lassen. So grandios hab ich noch nie geschneidert. Der Sohnemann hat aber auch nix gefangen.
> 
> Eben zur Belohnung noch eine neue (gebrauchte) Rute gekauft. Vielleicht lag es ja daran.


Und die ist am Wochenende angekommen. Ein feines Rütchen zur Hechtjagd.






Und mit dem Entschneidern hat auch ganz gut geklappt, kein Riese aber egal. Gut genährt war er.


----------



## jkc (22. November 2020)

Irgendwie ist's die Tage wieder eskaliert.


----------



## Riesenangler (23. November 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 360307
> 
> 
> Irgendwie ist's die Tage wieder eskaliert.


Normaler Wocheneinkauf, würde ich sagen.


----------



## jkc (23. November 2020)

Ich war eigentlich ganz gut davon weg und habe Kunstköder die letzten Monate fast ausschließlich nach Bedarf gekauft.

Haha, "Kunstköder", "Bedarf" und "gekauft" in einem Satz - ich glaub's ja selbst nicht.


----------



## sevone (24. November 2020)

Auf der Suche nach einer Kombo für kleine Bigbaits (mehr als leicht bebleite 23er Kopyto, weniger als XXL-Würmer) bin ich am Wochenende bei Moritz in Nauen fündig geworden: Yasei Ltd. Pike Swim & Softbait + 13fishing concept A3 + 18 Kilo Siglon 8-fach
 Ein kurzer Test am Dorfteich brachte einen unverhoften Mittachziger ans Band.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (25. November 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich war eigentlich ganz gut davon weg und habe Kunstköder die letzten Monate fast ausschließlich nach Bedarf gekauft.
> 
> Haha, "Kunstköder", "Bedarf" und "gekauft" in einem Satz - ich glaub's ja selbst nicht.



Hel jkc,

war dein Gummilatschen XXXXL schon mal im Einsatz und gab es dann Fischkontakt?

Grussen Michael


----------



## jkc (25. November 2020)

Jou, im Wasser gehabt schon.
Allerdings nur zum testen, leider habe ich am Hausgewässer auch nur eingeschränkt die Möglichkeit das Teil zu nutzen. Da muss ich in der Regel rudern und allein ist es dann sehr schwer das Teil auszubringen, da werfen halt flach fällt, hinzu kommt weiter noch, dass wir Unmengen an Kraut haben und man an der Rutenspitze bei dem Köder leider nicht erkennen kann ob er läuft.

Fischkontakt hatte ich damit noch nicht.


----------



## Waagemann (3. Dezember 2020)

sevone schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach einer Kombo für kleine Bigbaits (mehr als leicht bebleite 23er Kopyto, weniger als XXL-Würmer) bin ich am Wochenende bei Moritz in Nauen fündig geworden: Yasei Ltd. Pike Swim & Softbait + 13fishing concept A3 + 18 Kilo Siglon 8-fach
> Ein kurzer Test am Dorfteich brachte einen unverhoften Mittachziger ans Band.
> Anhang anzeigen 360430



Petri!

Welches Modell der Rute hast du genau gewählt und was traust du der Rute an Gewicht maximal zu?


----------



## sevone (5. Dezember 2020)

Waagemann schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Welches Modell der Rute hast du genau gewählt und was traust du der Rute an Gewicht maximal zu?


Es gibt meines Wissens nur ein Modell der Yasei Ltd. Pike Swim & Softbait: 2,55m, mittige Teilung, WG angegeben 60-180g.
Am oberen Ende des angegebenen WG-Spektrums habe ich mich noch nicht bewegt. Da ich noch eine Kombo mit 280g habe, spielt die Frage nach der "Überziehungsfähigkeit" des Blanks für mich keine Rolle, sodass ich auch keine Experimente in diese Richtung plane.


----------



## sevone (6. Dezember 2020)

Gestern habe ich nochmals bei Moritz in Nauen zugeschlagen.


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Dezember 2020)

sevone schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich nochmals bei Moritz in Nauen zugeschlagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gegen wen, doch nicht etwa Maria?
Zuschlagen pft


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Dezember 2020)

Habe mir fürs Winterangeln 2 Thermosflaschen gekauft:


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe mir wieder neues Fischfutter gekauft. Zur abwechslung mal einige Weichteile.


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (1. Januar 2021)

Bei mir gabs eine (m.E nach) seltene Schönheit. Shimano Ocea Calcutta 301a für das grobere Hechtangeln hier in NL. Bin gespannt was sie kann, meine Cardiff hats leider hingerafft bei den großen Wobblern.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Januar 2021)

Da ist es schon, Aufbau muss noch bis zum WE warten


----------



## Sir. Toby (6. Januar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> 8000er Daiwa BG + 300m 0,51er J Braid + Ehmanns Urian Sensitive - für die schweren Fälle


Sehr sehr schöne Kombi!

Ist das eine 3,20er oder 2,85er Sensitiv?


----------



## jkc (6. Januar 2021)

Danke, ist die 3,20er, die kürzere gibt's neu soweit ich weiß nicht mehr. Aber war mir auch recht so, ich will sie überwiegend zum werfen vom Ufer nutzen, meine anderen Kombis sind kürzere.

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (6. Januar 2021)

Zu Weihnachten eine A-TEC Crazee Bass geschenkt bekommen. Hab nun noch auf die dazu gestellt Stradic Ci4 2500 ne 0,10mm Shimano Kairiki 8 gepackt ^^


----------



## Sir. Toby (6. Januar 2021)

Ja, die 2,85er gibts leider nicht mehr, sehr schade! 
Die 3,20er hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand, aber wenn die von der Aktion her ähnlich ist, dann ist die bestimmt ebenfalls klasse!

Welche Montagen verwendest du beim Wurfangeln?


----------



## jkc (6. Januar 2021)

Ganz unterschiedlich.
Simple Plumps-Grund- oder U-Posenmontagen, vom Buhnenkopf auch normal mit Pose, oder auch mit Zweirutentechnik.


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Januar 2021)

Ein kleines Hechtbonbon.


----------



## zandertex (6. Januar 2021)

Nicht selbst gekauft,sondern von der Frau geschenkt bekommen.Jetzt sehe ich Nachts was!!!


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Januar 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Nicht selbst gekauft,sondern von der Frau geschenkt bekommen.Jetzt sehe ich Nachts was!!!


Und das hilft Micha.


----------



## zandertex (6. Januar 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und das hilft Micha.


Ja,das Teil kann was!!!


----------



## Naish82 (31. Januar 2021)

Gerade eine neue Rolle für die Barschflitsche bestellt... (Quantum vapor aggressor 30gr) 

Bespulen werde ich wohl mit 0,12er tournament evo 8braid, mit der fahre ich seit Jahren gut.


----------



## DenizJP (2. Februar 2021)

Tackle für das Hochwasser ist heute angekommen!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. Februar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Tackle für das Hochwasser ist heute angekommen!



Zu spät, dass Wasser geht zurück und die Welse sind eh schon satt. 



Viel Erfolg damit!


----------



## el.Lucio (5. Februar 2021)

Mal was für die Vitrine.


----------



## jkc (17. Februar 2021)

Irgendwie ist hier heute das halbe Svartzonker-Imperium eingetroffen


----------



## schwerhoeriger (17. Februar 2021)

Öhm,
ich bin  da etwas bescheidener beim shoppen als jk 

Aber ich stelle meine Kunstköder fürs Hechtfischen um. Die Wobbler und Gufis die schon lange kein Wasser mehr gesehen fliegen raus!


Grussen Michael


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Februar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Da ist es schon, Aufbau muss noch bis zum WE warten
> Anhang anzeigen 363779



So, nach einigen Wochen des rumstehens habe ich gestern den Karton mal aufgemacht und aufgebaut. Leider kein ganz schönes Bild geworden.
Aber endlich mal eine Behausung wo man ordentlich drin stehen kann. Und zur not, nehme ich den Brolly meines Kumpels einfach komplett aufgebaut mit ins Zelt


----------



## schwerhoeriger (18. Februar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So, nach einigen Wochen des rumstehens habe ich gestern den Karton mal aufgemacht und aufgebaut. Leider kein ganz schönes Bild geworden.
> Aber endlich mal eine Behausung wo man ordentlich drin stehen kann. Und zur not, nehme ich den Brolly meines Kumpels einfach komplett aufgebaut mit ins Zelt
> Anhang anzeigen 366840


Uiii,

musst ausziehen?

Grussen Michael


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Februar 2021)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Uiii,
> 
> musst ausziehen?
> 
> Grussen Michael


Ich hoffe nicht  .
Aber falls ja, bin ich gewappnet.

Habe mir das Teilchen zusammen mit einem Kumpel gekauft.  Bei mir an den Kanälen hat man im Grunde nur eine begrenzte Möglichkeit das Dingen überhaupt aufzustellen. Aber es gibt Plätze wo es klappt. Zudem können wir so die Wochenenden z.B. an der Weser so recht komfortabel gestallten. Denn neben den beiden Liegen hast Du immer noch unendlich viel Platz für das andere Gerödel. Ist ja ein 3,5 Mann Zelt. Geil ist wirklich die Höhe mit 1,90m. Wir werden ja nicht Jünger


----------



## Treets (19. Februar 2021)

Bei mir gab es mal wieder etwas Gummi...

Neben meinen allerersten Kopytos (...tatsächlich!), auf die ich ja nach allerlei Vorschusslorbeeren so richtig gespannt bin, ...







...gab es dann noch ein bißchen was von der Firma Fanatik - hier interessiert mich brennend die Fängigkeit der auf mich doch sehr skurril wirkenden Mik Maus...






...und dann noch ein paar recht „normale“ Gummifische aus der gleichen ukrainischen Angelschmiede:






und noch einmal im Überblick:






Petri heil - und schönes Wochenende!

Viele Grüße
Malte


----------



## Doanafischer (19. Februar 2021)

Ich habe mich heute entschlossen, den Tackledealer meines Vertrauens via call&collect ein wenig zu unterstützen.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. März 2021)

Ui, da haben aber einige wieder zugeschlagen.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Du immer noch unendlich viel Platz für das andere Gerödel. Ist ja ein 3,5 Mann Zelt. Geil ist wirklich die Höhe mit 1,90m. Wir werden ja nicht Jünger



So was ähnliches, allerdings mit nur 185cm Stehhöhe habe ich auch schätzen gelernt, zwei Kingsize Liegen, großer Hund, Angelgerödel/Ausrüstung für zwei Wochen, kein Problem.
Einziges Problem war bei uns, erst mal die Quadratmeter Stellfläche zu finden, bei uns am See ist alles zugewachsen und Schlifhalm knicken wird bestraft!
An einem freien Flussufer, oder am Kanal, erste Sahne son Zeltchen.
Der Knaller ist, dass du dir das Ding im Wohnzimmer aufbausts, wahrscheinlich um zu schauen was du bekommen hast?

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (5. März 2021)

Ja ich hab es getan, seltsamerweise habe ich hier im Forum häufig Leuten von Schlauchbooten abgeraten, nun bin ich selbst Besitzer eines solchen?
Ausschlaggebend war natürlich ein Platzproblem, wie wohl auch bei den Anderen, die sich ein solches Gefährt zugelegt haben.
Ich habe das Gummi gebraucht, von 2013, günstig unten an der Schweizer Grenze geholt, weshalb noch mal 150 € Diesel zu verbuchen sind.
Der Vorbesitzer hat es nur für jeweils drei Wochen jährlich in Italien genutzt (Süßwasser!).
Mein Bruder hat sich gerade im Paket, das Gleiche gekauft, allerdings Neu und in 4m.
Demnächst ist ein erstes Test "Rennen" mit meinem Bruder an der Mosel geplant!

Hier das ist es:










Jürgen


----------



## el.Lucio (5. März 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ja ich hab es getan, seltsamerweise habe ich hier im Forum häufig Leuten von Schlauchbooten abgeraten, nun bin ich selbst Besitzer eines solchen?
> Ausschlaggebend war natürlich ein Platzproblem, wie wohl auch bei den Anderen, die sich ein solches Gefährt zugelegt haben.
> Ich habe das Gummi gebraucht, von 2013, günstig unten an der Schweizer Grenze geholt, weshalb noch mal 150 € Diesel zu verbuchen sind.
> Der Vorbesitzer hat es nur für jeweils drei Wochen jährlich in Italien genutzt (Süßwasser!).
> ...


Wenn's nur ein Test "Rennen" ist, ist's ok. Denkt dran, Mosel in Deutschland  - Bootsangeln nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Treets (5. März 2021)

@Doanafischer:

Was sind denn das für Twister?

Viele Güße
Malte


----------



## Taxidermist (5. März 2021)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Wenn's nur ein Test "Rennen" ist, ist's ok. Denkt dran, Mosel in Deutschland - Bootsangeln nicht erlaubt.


Ja danke, ich bin aber informiert.
Gerade bin ich erst mal mit Anmeldung, Versicherung und Ausrüstung befasst, obwohl beim Boot alles wichtige dabei ist., aber z.B. keine Rutenhalter, Echolot u.a..
Zudem wird ein Trailer gekauft und eine Sackkarre für den Motor, das Auf und Abbauen will ich mir nicht dauernd antuen. (Ich hab Rücken)
Wahrscheinlich kann ich den Trailer sogar mit dem Bruder teilen und die Boote werden gestapelt!
Der erste ernsthafte Angriff auf Hecht und Barsch wird wahrscheinlich im Osten stattfinden, wenn da der Raubfisch (Hecht) aufgeht.#
Schön wäre es auch, wenn Reisen wieder möglich wird, dann steht auch Schweden oder Irland aufm Zettel.

Jürgen


----------



## vonda1909 (5. März 2021)




----------



## vonda1909 (5. März 2021)

Vor gestern bestellt  und morgen wird geliefert


----------



## vonda1909 (5. März 2021)




----------



## vonda1909 (5. März 2021)

Und die linke Hose für die kühlen Tage ist Thermo.


----------



## Blueser (5. März 2021)

Die Rutentasche habe ich auch als Dreier.
Ausreichend stabil, mehr braucht man nicht ...


----------



## vonda1909 (5. März 2021)

Genau das meine  ich auch 3 Ruten separat kein vertütteln. Und bei dem Preis ein Schnäppchen meine andere  hatte ich Jahre.


----------



## Naish82 (5. März 2021)

So, an meiner Jerkrute hängt jetzt auch eine vernünftige Rolle... 
(Die Cardiff 301 A steht immernoch zum Verkauf... Mit Rabattcode „beast“ für 60,-)


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. März 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der Knaller ist, dass du dir das Ding im Wohnzimmer aufbausts, wahrscheinlich um zu schauen was du bekommen hast?
> 
> Jürgen


Ne Ne Jürgen, das ist ein Partyraum, nicht das Wohnzimmer


----------



## Doanafischer (5. März 2021)

Treets schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Twister?


Das sind Madcat double trouble von DAM. Mal schauen, ob die was fangen...


----------



## Treets (6. März 2021)

Danke schön!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. März 2021)

Eine schicke Reiserute für den Kradmelder der *Q*uick *R*eaction* F*orce kam heute hier an.

Das Transportrohr misst 88,5cm und scheint soweit sehr stabil.






Im Inneren sind die vier Rutenteile voneinander getrennt, so dass es beim Transport zu keinen Schäden kommt.





Das Transportmaß der 3,05m langen _Abu Garcia Diplomat Spin_ beträgt 81,5cm, das finde ich für eine Steckrute schon ganz schön kurz.





Ähnlich wie das Transportrohr kommen der matte Blank und auch die Wicklungen in einem Burgundrot daher, welches farblich sehr gut zu dem Griff aus Kork passt. Das Holz im Bereich des Rollenhalters ist natürlich nicht echt, sondern lediglich aus Kunststoff, ebenso ist die Qualität des Korkgriffes nicht ganz so toll. Aber Wunder darf man bei einer Chinarute für 60,00€ wohl auch nicht erwarten. Für den Preis geht die Verarbeitung jedenfalls in Ordnung.

Gespannt bin ich wie sich die Rute dann am Wasser macht. Wobei eine solche Rute wohl immer auch einen Kompromiss darstellt. Trotzdem, es sollte eine relativ kurzgeteilte Steckrute sein und keine weitere Teleskoprute. Gekauft habe ich sie mir zum Posenfischen und auch zum leichten Grundangeln auf Friedfische. Die 15 bis 35g Wurfgewicht scheinen mir dafür sehr geeignet, wenn auch nicht zum ganz leichten Posenfischen. Warum eine Reiserute? Wie oben geschrieben möchte ich mir die Rute gerne irgendwo auf ein Motorrad schnallen oder sie ins Handschuhfach einer Kawasaki Ninja werfen, um damit bei gutem Wetter auf zwei Rädern zum Angeln düsen zu können.


----------



## vonda1909 (6. März 2021)

Das War gratis dabei


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. März 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Das War gratis dabei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch klasse! 

War der Nupsi, zum einhändigen Öffnen per Daumen, bereits entfernt oder hast Du ihn nachträglich abmontiert?


----------



## vonda1909 (7. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das ist doch klasse!
> 
> War der Nupsi, zum einhändigen Öffnen per Daumen, bereits entfernt oder hast Du ihn nachträglich abmontiert?





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das ist doch klasse!
> 
> War der Nupsi, zum einhändigen Öffnen per Daumen, bereits entfernt oder hast Du ihn nachträglich abmontiert?


Der ist auf der anderen Seite


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. März 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Der ist auf der anderen Seite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach so, dann ist dieses Messer also primär für Rechtshänder gedacht.
Häufig besitzen solche Einhandmesser nämlich auf beiden Seiten einen Nupsi, eben damit sie auch von beiden Seiten geöffnet werden können.

Da die Klinge arretiert solltest Du beim Führen in der Öffentlichkeit lieber etwas vorsichtig sein. Solche Messer (Einhandöffner mit feststellbarer Klinge) darf man in Deutschland zwar besitzen aber mit dem Führen ist das so eine Sache. Es muss dazu ein bestimmter und triftiger Grund vorliegen, im Zweifel zählt der Herr von der Polizei das Angeln oder aber das Camping sicherlich nicht dazu. Am besten nutzt du das Messer wohl kriminell und überlegst dir direkt auch schon eine traurige Geschichte dazu. Das zieht vor Gericht sicherlich eher, als der brave und steuerzahlende Angler. 

Wo es möglich ist, entfernen daher einige Leute diese Öffnungshilfen von den Klingen, um so im Nachhinein ein Zweihandmesser zu erhalten.
Inwieweit das aber vor einem Gericht Bestand hat, das ist fraglich.

Für weitere Infos bzw. falls sich jemand näher informieren möchte: https://www.boker.de/waffenrecht


----------



## Wollebre (7. März 2021)

Der "Knubbel" läßt sich ausschrauben und in die andere Seite eindrehen. Wäre auch Schwachsinn für Links- u. Rechtshänder unterschiedliche Klingen zu fertigen.
Habe ein ähnliches Messer und den Knubbel entfernt. Keinen Bock auf eine Diskussion bei einer eventuellen Kontrolle. Auch habe ich in jetzt fast sechzig Jahren Angeln noch nie ein Einhandmesser benötigt. Über das deutsche Waffengesetz kann man lange diskutieren..... Nur müssen wir uns daran halten was die Gesetzgeber beschlossen haben, sonst kann Ärger anstehen. Und das wegen eines kleinen Knubbels???


----------



## vonda1909 (7. März 2021)

Das wußte  ich nicht so genau mit dem kleinen  Nubel.Gedacht hatte ich es mir weil es dann eine feststehende Klinge ist  .ich kann ihn aber raus drehen.Also wäre es auch für Lingshänder zu nutzen. 
Aber Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## DenizJP (10. März 2021)

Eine Major Craft Days DYS 702 H für meine Daiwa Zillion ^^


----------



## Taxidermist (11. März 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kann ich den Trailer sogar mit dem Bruder teilen und die Boote werden gestapelt!
> Der erste ernsthafte Angriff auf Hecht und Barsch wird wahrscheinlich im Osten stattfinden, wenn da der Raubfisch (Hecht) aufgeht.


 So, ich habe gerade ein Angebot eingeholt für den hier, für mich:








						Marlin BT RB 500 kg Schlauchboottrailer
					

Ungebremster Bootsanhänger. für Motorboote bis zu 4,5 m Länge.   500 kg ZGG. 350 kg Nutzlast.   Stabiler, feuerverzinkter Rahmen 70 x 40 x 3 mm Stahl.   Rahmenlänge 4,65 m. Gesamtbreite 1,65 m.  ...




					www.wallerboot.com
				




und diesen hier für meinen Bruder:








						Marlin BT RB 500 kg Multiroller Schlauchboot
					

Ungebremster Bootsanhänger. für Motorboote bis zu 4,5 m Länge.   500 kg ZGG. 350 kg Nutzlast.   Stabiler, feuerverzinkter Rahmen 70 x 40 x 3 mm Stahl.   Rahmenlänge 4,65 m. Gesamtbreite 1,65 m.  ...




					www.wallerboot.com
				




Dazu soll es noch ein Garmin und eine Lithium Batterie geben.
Mal sehen ob es ein paar Prozente gibt?

Jürgen


----------



## świetlik (11. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Eine Major Craft Days DYS 702 H für meine Daiwa Zillion


Glückwunsch, 
Für welches köder benutzt du diese kombo?


----------



## DenizJP (12. März 2021)

geplant ist sie für mittelschwere Hechtköder ala größere Hardbaits.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Eine Major Craft Days DYS 702 H für meine Daiwa Zillion ^^
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368522



Tolle Rute!
Hab auch zwei Days hier und die sind top.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (14. März 2021)

Heda,

am Samstag beim Dealer (click & meet) gab es für mal einen absoluten Lustkauf: DAM Effzett MirkoFlex 2-10g / 190 cm und zwei Jigspinner von Spinmad. Die DAM war im Angebot und ist für den Bach bei mir gedacht (auch wenn sie nur zwei- bis dreimal im Jahr zum Einsatz kommt).

Grussen Michael


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. März 2021)

Lustkauf, das habe ich mir letzte Woche auch gedacht als ich mach so langer Zeit Mal wieder beim Dealer stand. Aber tatsächlich hat die Vernunft gesiegt und nur das geplante wurde gekauft, obwohl ich das ein oder andere Rütchen in den Händen hatte


----------



## jkc (14. März 2021)

Ehm, täuscht das, oder ist das Spitzenteil tatsächlich länger als das Handteil?


----------



## DenizJP (14. März 2021)

war nicht billig aber nur gutes von der Rolle gehört ^^


----------



## schwerhoeriger (14. März 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ehm, täuscht das, oder ist das Spitzenteil tatsächlich länger als das Handteil?


 Holla,

also Spitzenteil ist nicht länger ist leider mal wieder nur mies fotographiert! Habe mich da mal wieder selbst übertroffen.

Grussen Michel


----------



## jkc (14. März 2021)

dann checke ich die Perspektive nicht


----------



## schwerhoeriger (14. März 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> dann checke ich die Perspektive nicht



Na ja,

ich auch nicht. Weiß beim besten Willen nicht wie ich das geschafft habe!

Grrussen michael


----------



## jkc (14. März 2021)

Ah, ok, oben sieht man den helleren Griffabschluss nicht / kaum.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> war nicht billig aber nur gutes von der Rolle gehört ^^
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368807


Mensch DenizJP , Du baust ja richtig was raus. 

Und nicht vergessen, die Stellfischangelei zu üben. Falls du mich wirklich Mal besuchen willst


----------



## DenizJP (14. März 2021)

Ich weiß xD

Will es angehen aber nachts allein net so wirklich den Mut zu..


----------



## schwerhoeriger (14. März 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ah, ok, oben sieht man den helleren Griffabschluss nicht / kaum.


Ja richtig,

jetzt wo du es geschrieben hast ist es mir auch erst aufgefallen


----------



## Snâsh (15. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich weiß xD
> 
> Will es angehen aber nachts allein net so wirklich den Mut zu..


Dann sag doch einfach Bescheid du Eumel


----------



## Mooskugel (30. April 2021)

2 neue Rutenständer aus Chinesien. Hatte da schon mal einen geordert und fand die ganz brauchbar. Unter anderem auch für den Kanal zum Aale angeln.


----------



## vonda1909 (30. April 2021)

Gestern in meinem Angelsport war 30%Rabatt  Aktion. Ich konnte  nicht  widerstehen .8m Balzer Stellfischrute mit Ständer


----------



## Speci.hunter (4. Mai 2021)

Hier was kleine für den Anfang auf Raubfisch!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. Mai 2021)

Die Saison kann kommen.

Demnächst werde ich noch einen kleinen Vergleich vom Prototyp zum fertigen Bisswunder machen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (18. Mai 2021)

So da mich mich meine Frau dazu genötigt mir das Teil zu gönnen, habe ich mich nach langem hin und her dazu durch gerungen! 
Das Teil schnalle ich auf meine Sportex Graphenon und wer jetzt denkt: Der Typ hat doch einen an der Waffel mit ner 1000€ Kompo am Wasser zu stehen dem gebe ich recht. Wär mir früher nicht passiert aber die Zeiten haben sich in vieler Hinsicht eben geändert und vor dem Herrn stehen wir sowieso alle nackig!  

Grussen Michael


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Mai 2021)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur noblen Combo und maximalen Spaß damit 

Das muss einfach fett Spaß bringen und sonst gar nix (das Leben ist anstrengend genug) - jede "Rechtfertigung" völlig unnötig.

Hau rein bzw. was raus  Evtl. Missgünstige: Maul halten.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (18. Mai 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur noblen Combo und maximalen Spaß damit
> 
> Das muss einfach fett Spaß bringen und sonst gar nix (das Leben ist anstrengend genug) - jede "Rechtfertigung" völlig unnötig.
> 
> Hau rein bzw. was raus  Evtl. Missgünstige: Maul halten.


Danke Dir,

also der Stecken ist schon ein wirklich tolles Teil. Muss aber zugeben war schon früher von Sportex angetan und ich mag auch einfach eine progressive Aktion am Stecken.

Grussen Michael


----------



## świetlik (18. Mai 2021)

Glückwunsch schwerhoeriger 
Und den Rest hat PirschHirsch sehr schön und sachlich geschrieben. 

Der Neid ist die aufrichtigste Form der Anerkennung.

Was für Zielfisch hast du für die Combo?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (19. Mai 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Glückwunsch schwerhoeriger
> Und den Rest hat PirschHirsch sehr schön und sachlich geschrieben.
> 
> Der Neid ist die aufrichtigste Form der Anerkennung.
> ...


Hallo Swietlik,

den Stecken (60g) habe ich schon ein Jahr im Einsatz und kommt bei mir am Rhein zum schweren Zander angeln sowie am Altrhein zum leichten hechteln.

Grussen Michael


----------



## jkc (14. Juli 2021)

Moin, kauft ihr nix mehr? 





Knapp 120€ für ne Spule Vorfachmaterial - huiuiuiui ; Aber ertser Eindruck ist top.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Juli 2021)

Ich verwende schon lange dasselbe AFW-Zeug in 18 und 30 kg und bin damit immer noch super zufrieden. Mega robust und verlässlich - habe damit auch bei Wüst-Herreitung (gezieltes Totholz-Prügeln etc.) noch nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt.


----------



## jkc (14. Juli 2021)

Jo, ich denke ich werde damit auch zufrieden sein, jetzt muss man vielleicht noch dazu sagen, dass man beim Kauf von den ansonsten verfügbaren 5m Spulen mit den Portokosten schnell bei einem Meterpreis an die 4€ landet, sprich die Großspule ist ein regelrechter Schnapper.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (12. August 2021)

Man tausche Watstiefel gegen normal Gummistiefel und gefüllte Stiefel sind im knietiefen Wasser endlich geschichte äh hoffe ich mal!
Ach so fall es jemanden juckt: Kautschukstiefel in Größe 45 passen ganz gut bei meiner Größe von 43,5.

Grussen Michael


----------



## magi (18. August 2021)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Man tausche Watstiefel gegen normal Gummistiefel und gefüllte Stiefel sind im knietiefen Wasser endlich geschichte äh hoffe ich mal!
> Ach so fall es jemanden juckt: Kautschukstiefel in Größe 45 passen ganz gut bei meiner Größe von 43,5.
> 
> Grussen Michael


Falls es die neuen Coronazahlen noch zulassen sollten, bist du damit auch der Boss im Darkroom


----------



## Naish82 (25. August 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, kauft ihr nix mehr?



Doch, klar… 
Hab mir gerade n Becken gekauft um mir den Köderlauf mal genauer anzuschauen vorm Fischen …


----------



## świetlik (25. August 2021)

Naish82  Glückwunsch und viel Erholung  im so ein schönen Becken. 

Für köder ausprobieren perfekt,  verschiedene Tiefen,  Strömungskanten, Wirbel und sogar UV Licht.


----------



## Naish82 (25. August 2021)

Das Sag ich dir, da kannst du jede Situation, jedes Wehr, jede Stromschnelle. jeden Forellenbach mit simulieren. 
Für bigbaits brauche ich nochmal ein größeres neckten bei zeiten… =)


----------



## jkc (25. August 2021)

Mir wär´s zu klein, wirft man einmal nen ordentlichen Köder rein, schwappt das Wasser ja schon über


----------



## Naish82 (25. August 2021)

Sag ich doch, ich brauch noch ein separates bigbait Becken… =)


----------



## fischer's (27. August 2021)

ich möchte gerne meine neue Combo fürs Ansitzangeln auf Raubfisch oder schwerere Grundangeln am kleinen Fluss mit viel Strömung vorstellen. Wahrscheinlich nicht die klassische Combi aber ich finde es aktuell perfekt und relativ Preiswert.
Rolle: okuma longbow xt 655
Rute: Cormoran K-DON 3,05m 40-125g
Schnur: Berkley Trilene Big Game 0,38

Für mich aktuell ne absolute allround Combi. Die sowohl beim Posenfischen mit Köfi, Grundangeln mit Köfi oder mit Wurm auf Aal am See verwendet wird und wegen des höheren Wurfgewichts der Rute auch perfekt für den Fluss ist, um mal ein größeres Blei in der Strömung zu platzieren. Die Rute hat auch genug Rückgrat um mal einen stattlichen Aal oder kleinere Waller sicher rauszubefördern.
Rolle und Schnur verwende ich schon seit Jahren. Die Rute hab ich erst kürzlich erstanden, ist zwar eigentlich fürs Schleppen ausgelegt, für mich aber ne absolute Allroundwaffe überall wo es ein bisschen "schwerer" sein soll und eignet sich auch für Karpfen meiner Meinung nach hervorragend, wenn keine Ultra-Weitwürfe notwendig sind und man lieber etwas kürzere Ruten fischt wie ich.  (Danke für die Empfehlung des Verkäufers. Ich wollte eigentlich eine Spro Kraft 3. Der Verkäufer hat mir dann aber diese Rute als Alternative empfohlen)


----------



## vonda1909 (27. August 2021)

Meine lieblings Spinner


----------



## DenizJP (27. August 2021)

Hoffe damit *raPFelt *es in der Kiste am Rhein


----------



## warrior (27. August 2021)

Hi Deniz,
Der salmo lässt sich echt gut werfen, läuft aber nicht so doll. Wenig Aktion 
Besser sind weiße Gufi für Rapfen


----------



## DenizJP (27. August 2021)

Mim Thrill in der Naturfarbe hab ich tatsächlich vor 3 Wochen am Rhein einen schönen Rapfen gefangen aber seit dem Drill sind 4 von 5 Würfen verheddert im Vorfach.

WEiße GuFi hab ich heute auch mal eingepackt. In der Strömung an wieviel Gramm Jig am besten?


----------



## warrior (27. August 2021)

Schwer zu sagen. 
Kommt darauf an wie weit draußen die Fische zu erwarten sind. Verschiedene Köpfe versuchen. Mal stehen die Rapfen tiefer, dann auch mehr Blei drauf und direkt über den Boden laufen lassen.
Gufi in Pink ist auch einen Versuch wert.
Wo versuchst du dein Glück, gerne per PN


----------



## Taxidermist (31. August 2021)

Heute kam ne Kiste Hechtfutter.







Jürgen


----------



## jkc (31. August 2021)

Coole Sachen dabei, die X-Rap sind mega
Den tieflaufenden B3 müsste ich auch mal einweihen, den zieht's gut runter.


----------



## Phoenix84 (2. September 2021)

Neue Rute geholt, mal schauen wie die sich so macht, fischt die zufällig hier jemand und kann was dazu berichten? Werde wohl erst am WE dazukommen sie zu testen.


----------



## DreisterBrassenmeister (2. September 2021)

Schöne Sachen bei. Vor 5-6 Jahren hätte ich hier gut mitmachen können. Habe bei mir immer noch einen kleinen, privaten Angelladen im Haus. In den letzten Jahren aber nichts mehr gekauft, bis auf einige Haken und Blei oder mal Lebendköder


----------



## Taxidermist (2. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Coole Sachen dabei, die X-Rap sind mega
> Den tieflaufenden B3 müsste ich auch mal einweihen, den zieht's gut runter.


Jo, der B3 ist gedacht für meinen Baggersee im Winter, sowie für Maränenseen wie den Laacher z.b..

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (2. September 2021)

Ich meine der kommt so Richtung 8, 9m runter.

Wenn's noch tiefer gehen soll Sebile Coolie Minnow Long Lip in 19cm.
Damit habe ich schon auf 15m den Grund umgegraben.  ...und der kann noch tiefer.

Grüße JK


----------



## świetlik (2. September 2021)

Hecht Futter haben die gesagt.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Mich haben die schon gegangen.


----------



## Peter117 (2. September 2021)

świetlik wenn Du JKC nacheifern willst musst Du aber noch ein paar cm drauflegen...


----------



## świetlik (2. September 2021)

Jo, wenn man nachmacht,  dann nur die besten. 
Die fehlenden cm kommen noch  als köder und als Fisch. Versprochen. 

Ich finde  als Angler zum glücklich sein gehört neben Fisch fangen auch sich schöne köder usw kaufen.
Was wäre das für Hobby sein, wenn es nicht glücklich macht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. September 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Ich finde  als Angler zum glücklich sein gehört neben Fisch fangen auch sich schöne köder usw kaufen.
> Was wäre das für Hobby sein, wenn es nicht glücklich macht.



Stünde man als Erwachsener beim Einkaufen im Supermarkt noch immer in der Spielwarenecke und bestaunte die bunten Gummitiere und Plastikdinos, so machte das sicherlich auch einen etwas seltsamen Eindruck.

Farbenfrohe und phantasievolle Kunstköder aus Gummi und Plastik zu kaufen ist da schon wesentlich unauffälliger. Trotzdem werden Außenstehende sicherlich denken wir hätten einen an der Klatsche. 

Wobei ich sagen muss, zumindest das Kunstködersuchten habe ich bereits seit geraumer Zeit hinter mir lassen können.


----------



## Peter117 (2. September 2021)

Da bin ich voll bei Dir - wie hat der junge Grönemeier so schön gesungen: Ich kauf mir was, kaufen macht so viel Spaß, ich könnte ständig kaufen gehen...
Und was ist schöner als einen neuen ultimativen (Hecht-)Köder zu kaufen und die freudige Erwartung gleich mit...  
Ich hoffe auf schöne Bilder von Deinen Erfolgen damit...


----------



## świetlik (2. September 2021)

Ein ultimative köder auf hecht ist ein spinner. 
Spinner geht immer.  Nur wo viel Holz dann  nicht oder nicht lange. 

Aber die andere köder sehen doch gut aus.  
Und den Händler will man unterstützen.


----------



## Patrick086 (4. September 2021)

Barschfutter


----------



## Michael.S (4. September 2021)

Sind das Spinmad von Lieblingsköder ?


----------



## Patrick086 (4. September 2021)

Ja


----------



## Patrick086 (4. September 2021)

Obwohl...


----------



## świetlik (4. September 2021)

Schöne köder. Glückwunsch. 

Spinmad ist Firma aus Polen (zeit 2008). 
Lieblingsköder verkauft die unter seinem Namen, und vielleicht habe die paar Farben zusammen gestellt. 

Kleine Tipp: spinmad kogut. Oder cykady.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. September 2021)

Patrick086 schrieb:


> Obwohl...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Handpolierte Köder, wirklich sehr schön!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (15. September 2021)

Sers,

Nachschub - Spinner von Decathlon in der Größe 0 für meine UL Flitsche. Die Dinger laufen echt Top und brauchen sich vor meinen eigentlichen Standard  Spinner Mepps nicht verstecken. Ja und bei einem Preis 1,49 sind die Teile auch noch über ein Euro günstiger. Einziger Nachteil ist die Verpackung, leider viel Müll.
Jetzt werden die Spinner noch auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet was auch noch Problemlos geht da das Messinggewicht sich hochschieben lässt.
Klare Kaufempfehlung von mir 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. September 2021)




----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. September 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


>



Da fehlen nur noch Cola & Bier.


----------



## Raven87 (16. September 2021)

Sooo Freunde, ich hatte es mal in einem Thread zur Campingausrüstung angekündigt und wollte jetzt mal zur Tat schreiten. Ich habe mir ein Angelzelt (Trakker SLX V3 1 Man) gekauft und wollte mal ein Kurzbericht schreiben, nachdem ich es nun etwas getestet habe. Ich habe es leider versäumt aussagekräftige Bilder zu machen. Diese hier waren eher dazu gedacht, um Freunden zu zeigen, dass ich es mir gut gehen lasse 









Ich habe insgesamt 5 Nächte in diesem Zelt verbracht und geschlafen habe ich auf einer alten Karpfenliege, die überraschend unbequem war! Also verdammt war die unbequem… mit drei Stunden Schlaf waren die Nächte durchschnittlich bewertet und das, obwohl ich todmüde war. Naja, egal. Die Einkaufsliste wurde um eine neue Karpfenliege oä erweitert, bin schließlich keine 20 mehr.
Besonders attraktiv finde ich die Innenkapsel, die vor Ungeziefer schützt und mitgeliefert wird. Bei der Innenkapsel handelt es sich um sehr leichten Stoff mit angenähtem Zeltboden. Die Innenkapsel wird in den aufbespannten Rahmen eingehangen und auch im eingehangenen Zustand mit Zelt eingepackt. Es ist zusätzlich noch eine robuste Bodenplane dabei zum Unterlegen. Ich kann das Zelt auch nur mit der robusten Bodenplane  und ohne Innenkapsel aufbauen.
Außerdem lässt sich die Front auch komplett entfernen (Strandmuscheldesign). Dieser modulare Aufbau war das stärkste Kaufargument.

Ich hatte mir auch den Überwurf für das Zelt gekauft und auch montiert. Wodurch ich spürbar mehr Isolation hatte.
Der Komfortbereich meines Schlafsacks geht bis +6 Grad und nachts hatte es so um die 5 Grad schätze ich. Gefroren habe ich nicht und die Isolation der 2,5 Schichten war schon spürbar.
Die Qualität des Zelts würde ich für gut befinden und preislich finde ich es okay
(Mit Überwurf habe ich 490€ bezahlt).
Platz ist reichlich vorhanden, sodass auch ein Karpfenangler auf seine Kosten kommen.
Der einzige Negativpunkt ist für mich der Aufbau, den ich mir deutlich einfacher vorgestellt habe. Beim ersten Aufbau (natürlich ohne mich vorher zu informieren und die Bedienungsanleitung zu lesen - bin ja ein Mann) habe ich komplett fast eine gemütliche Stunde gebraucht. Ich denke, dass man die Zeit ohne Überwurf auf 10 Min. reduzieren kann, wenn man das 2-3 Mal gemacht hat. Vorgestellt hatte ich mir eigentlich so 5-6 Min. Naja etwas schneller als ein Standard Iglu ist es schon und dazu noch ultra modular.
Letztendlich bereue ich den kauf nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. September 2021)

Bei mir gab es wieder etwas für die Hechte.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Morgen gehts zum Einsatz an mein Hausgewässer.
Das schöne Herbstwetter sollte genutzt werden.

Jürgen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. September 2021)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 385296



Das Zelt ist auf jeden Fall schon mal super aber wie bitte hast Du diese tolle _- fast schon fotorealistisch anmutende -_ Panorama-Tapete dort aufhängen können!?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (22. September 2021)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> Nachschub - Spinner von Decathlon in der Größe 0 für meine UL Flitsche. Die Dinger laufen echt Top und brauchen sich vor meinen eigentlichen Standard  Spinner Mepps nicht verstecken. Ja und bei einem Preis 1,49 sind die Teile auch noch über ein Euro günstiger. Einziger Nachteil ist die Verpackung, leider viel Müll.
> Jetzt werden die Spinner noch auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet was auch noch Problemlos geht da das Messinggewicht sich hochschieben lässt.
> ...



Hel,

Einzelhaken für die Spinner  Widerhaken andrücken und druff
Nebenbei noch zwei Pack Offsethaken und zwei Sandras aber warum die jetzt so verpackt sind wo sie früher ohne Verpackung geliefert wurden erschließt sich mir nicht!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Breamhunter (22. September 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es wieder etwas für die Hechte.


Cool, ein Buster Jerk mit Tauchschaufel. Kannte ich bis dato auch noch nicht. 
Ist das ein "normaler" Buster Jerk mit angeflanschter Tauchschaufel oder wie muß man sich das vorstellen ? 
Den originalen Buster Jerk habe ich bestimmt schon 15 Jahre und auch schon gut drauf gefangen. 
Kannst ja mal erzählen wie der so läuft.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. September 2021)

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Den originalen Buster Jerk habe ich bestimmt schon 15 Jahre und auch schon gut drauf gefangen.
> Kannst ja mal erzählen wie der so läuft.


Ja, ich bin da auch gespannt.
Wenn ich tieflaufende Wobbler/Jerks sehe, muss ich immer zuschlagen.
In meinem Baggersee geht unter mindestens 3,5m gar nix, besser 5-6m, gilt für den Sommer.
Im Winter fische ich bei 10 +.
Auf der Verpackung steht je nach Öse, 2m/4m/6m, die Achse ist offensichtlich durchgehend.
Ich werde berichten.

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (22. September 2021)

Es gibt die seit einigen Jahren, auch noch eine flachlaufende Version mit Schaufel und das gleiche auch noch vom großen Bruder, dem Big Bandit.
Die Körperform ist gleich zu den Jerks, ob die jetzt die gleichen Balncegewichte haben, kein Plan. Cooles Feature bei den tieflaufenden Modellen sind jedenfalls die unterschiedlichen Ösen mit denen man die Tauchtiefe variieren kann.


----------



## Riesenangler (22. September 2021)

Neues Hechtefutter ist bei mir in der letzten Woche eingetroffen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. September 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Spinner geht immer. Nur wo viel Holz dann nicht oder nicht lange.



Krautschutzdrilling mit Drahtbügeln ran, das senkt die Verlustrate auch bei Holz ganz erheblich.

Nicht auf null, aber extrem stark.

Da ist dann halt ein brutalstmöglicher Anschlag nötig, damit der Haken sicher packt.

Die Fehlbissquote ist bei so einer Umrüstung natürlich höher - aber so kann man an Stellen angeln, die sonst quasi zu 100 % zum Ködergrab werden. Und an die sich die meisten anderen Leute aufgrund der Abrissgefahr nicht rantrauen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. September 2021)

Mal was, für einen" Satz" warme Ohren...................     
Und ein bisschen "Spielzeug"......................


----------



## NaabMäx (22. September 2021)

Eine Speckuliereisen mit Laternen hab ich mir vom Netto geholt. Da achaust aus, wie ein Ausserirdischer.


----------



## jkc (22. September 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Mal was, für einen" Satz" warme Ohren...................
> Und ein bisschen "Spielzeug"......................


Nice, hast Du von den Ködern schon welche und wenn ja, schon drauf gefangen?
Ich habe noch die Tage überlegt ob ich meine Grannys aussortiere, da ich die eh kaum Fische und wenn dann eh einen Jake nehme, da ich die in allen Belangen geiler finde.

Grüße JK


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Nice, hast Du von den Ködern schon welche und wenn ja, schon drauf gefangen?
> Ich habe noch die Tage überlegt ob ich meine Grannys aussortiere, da ich die eh kaum Fische und wenn dann eh einen Jake nehme, da ich die in allen Belangen geiler finde.
> 
> Grüße JK


Ja Grannys habe ich auch noch ein Paar,ich glaube auch in 33 cm.Darauf gab es auch schon den einen ,oder anderen Biss.
Vor allem in der Farbe Renke (Weißfisch).Einsatzgebiet beim schleppen ist ist der Gr.Plöner See.Wir dürfen dort nur mit einer Rute und
mit Muskelkraft schleppen.Aber ich habe festgestellt,das man in dem See, nicht unbedingt Riesenköder anbieten muss, um im
Freiwasser kapitale Hechte zu fangen. Die Köderbox ist natürlich prall gefüllt,......aber das sind meine Favoriten.
Upps, ein bisschen lang geworden das wolltest Du glaube ich ,gar nicht alles wissen.


----------



## jkc (22. September 2021)

Top Revier hast Du da, ich war nur einmal dort mit 2 Kollegen und Arnulf Ehrchen; War leider der einzige der Schneider bleib aber Fische habe ich genug gesehen. Die Rahmenbedingungen sind augenscheinlich natürlich erstmal mies, aber alles hat auch seine Vorteile; Wahrscheinlich wäre der Bestand ein anderer wenn mehr erlaubt wäre.

Damit das Ganze nicht zu sehr ins Offtopic driftet, hier mal die beiden Sachen, die ich zuletzt zum Raubfischangeln gekauft habe.




Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (23. September 2021)

Ich nochmal   
Wo hast'n den Jake vom letzten Bild her? Das ist ja das Grandma-Dekor vom Tennessee Shad, die Musky Mania's sind eigentlich am Rücken dunkler und am Bauch orange.
Gerade nochmal die Colorchart gecheckt, aber nix in die Richtung gefunden. Dafür gesehen, dass es nen 20" Squirrely Jake gibt, man, man, man. Der wäre schon nice.


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich nochmal
> Wo hast'n den Jake vom letzten Bild her? Das ist ja das Grandma-Dekor vom Tennessee Shad, die Musky Mania's sind eigentlich am Rücken dunkler und am Bauch orange.
> Gerade nochmal die Colorchart gecheckt, aber nix in die Richtung gefunden. Dafür gesehen, dass es nen 20" Squirrely Jake gibt, man, man, man. Der wäre schon nice.


Das kann ich dir leider gar nicht mehr sagen,den habe ich schon etwas länger,
 Ist da die Farbgebung verändert worden ?
In der Farbgebung habe ich den nur noch hier gesehen,allerdings in 25 cm.


			Schleppfischen mit H - M Angelprofi


----------



## świetlik (23. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Raubfischangeln gekauft habe


Die Säge um die große Fische klein schneiden? 
Vorsicht Japan Säge ist ganz scharf und gefährlich.


----------



## jkc (23. September 2021)

Die Säge habe ich gekauft, da ich über den Winter versuchen wollte paar große Swimbaits zu bauen und die schrägen Schnitte für die Gelenke mit meinem vorhandenem Werkzeug nicht hin bekomme.


----------



## świetlik (23. September 2021)

Deko für Weihnachtsbaum.


----------



## vonda1909 (23. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Die Säge habe ich gekauft, da ich über den Winter versuchen wollte paar große Swimbaits zu bauen und die schrägen Schnitte für die Gelenke mit meinem vorhandenem Werkzeug nicht hin bekomme.


Bitte Fotos von den Fingern vorm sägen und danach  Posten.....


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Die Säge habe ich gekauft, da ich über den Winter versuchen wollte paar große Swimbaits zu bauen und die schrägen Schnitte für die Gelenke mit meinem vorhandenem Werkzeug nicht hin bekomme.


Swimbaits für ein Buckelwal? Die Säge ist 660 mm lang!!!


----------



## Blueser (23. September 2021)

Mit etwas Fleißarbeit lässt sich da bestimmt ein prima Chutterbait draus basteln ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2021)

Shatterbait meinst du


----------



## Blueser (23. September 2021)

Ne, das sind die ohne Sägezähne ...


----------



## Blueser (23. September 2021)

Sozusagen ein Wortspiel aus Shatter und Cutter, ideal für extrem verkrautete Gewässer und Ernte von veganen Grundnahrungsmitteln.


----------



## hanzz (23. September 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Shatterbait meinst du


Splatterbait wohl eher.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2021)

Tatsächlich heißt es Chatterbait


----------



## Minimax (24. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Chutterbait





Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Shatterbait





Blueser schrieb:


> Wortspiel aus Shatter und Cutter





hanzz schrieb:


> Splatterbait





Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Chatterbait



Ihr Spinboys seid soooo süß, wenn ihr Euch um Eure Köder balgt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. September 2021)

Gestern nun habe ich meinen Gutschein von Fisherman's Partner umgesetzt, bevor mir auch dieser abläuft.
Noch 5 Euro draufgepackt und mir folgendes Gerät erstanden:






Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch eine Stellfischrute dazu.


----------



## Thomas. (29. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gestern nun habe ich meinen Gutschein von Fisherman's Partner umgesetzt, bevor mir auch dieser abläuft.
> Noch 5 Euro draufgepackt und mir folgendes Gerät erstanden:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386213
> ...


alles richtig gemacht, man macht ja auch erst den Führerschein und kauft sich erst dann ein Auto


----------



## Phoenix84 (29. September 2021)

Neue Rolle und paar Gummis zum Testen.


----------



## vonda1909 (29. September 2021)

Würde  dir die Ruten von Balzer Diabolo X Stellfisch 8m 50-160g Empfehlen 8m oder die von MatzeKoch in 9m


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. September 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Würde  dir die Ruten von Balzer Diabolo X Stellfisch 8m 50-160g Empfehlen 8m oder die von MatzeKoch in 9m



Vielen Dank für diese Tipps. 

Worin besteht eigentlich der eklatante Unterschied zwischen teureren Stellfischruten und solchen die eher preiswert daherkommen? Lang, unhandlich und relativ schwer sind doch sicherlich alle Stellfischruten. Auch braucht sich glaube ich niemand das größte Drillvergnügen mit einer solchen Stange auszumalen. Die meiste Zeit über liegen diese Ruten im Rutenhalter, warum also irgendein Blank aus High-End Kohlefaser?

Gegenwärtig besitze ich allerdings noch keinerlei Erfahrung mit dieser Art von Ruten, daher ist oben stehendes lediglich gemutmaßt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Lang, unhandlich und relativ schwer sind doch sicherlich alle Stellfischruten.



Genau da liegen die Unterschiede, wie bei allen langen Ruten(Bolos zB).

Je länger die Rute, desto mehr Hebel für den Fisch(soviel zum Drill).


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau da liegen die Unterschiede, wie bei allen langen Ruten(Bolos zB).
> 
> Je länger die Rute, desto mehr Hebel für den Fisch(soviel zum Drill).



Aber das Material bzw. der sich daraus ergebende Preis machen den Kohl letztlich nicht unbedingt fett oder? Eine 08/15 Stellfischrute in 7,50m Länge wird nicht unbedingt viel schlechter sein, als etwa eine teure 8m Rute aus IM-10 High-End Carbon oder doch? Im Rutenständer liegend sollte das Gewicht ja egal sein und der Drill wird so viel Zeit und Kraft auch wieder nicht in Anspruch nehmen, als dass 100 oder 150 Gramm da einen großen Unterschied ausmachen würden.

Bei Bolognese-Ruten könnte ich mir allerdings noch vorstellen, dass man einen eher leichten & schlanken Blank bevorzugt, da man sie mit feinen Posenmontagen fischt, im Gegensatz zur eher groben Stellfischruten und ihren Einsatzzwecken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eine 08/15 Stellfischrute in 7,50m Länge wird nicht unbedingt viel schlechter sein, als etwa eine teure 8m Rute aus IM-10 High-End Carbon oder doch?



Ein schwerer Wabbelstock macht sicher weniger Freude.
Da muss jeder selbst seine Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein schwerer Wabbelstock macht sicher weniger Freude.
> Da muss jeder selbst seine Prioritäten setzen.



Das wird sicherlich so sein, ja. Wobei ich mit 08/15 Ruten auch nicht unbedingt irgendwelche billigen Extreme aus Hohlglas bzw. einem hohen Anteil daraus meine. Mir scheint jedoch gerade das IM-10 Carbon und der damit einhergehend hohe Preis, für etwa die Matze Koch Rute, als doch schon ziemlich ambitioniert. Es geht wie gesagt um Stellfischruten und nicht um irgendwelche Spinn- oder sogar Fliegenruten. Na aber welchen Hokuspokus man braucht, das ist natürlich wieder höchst individuell.

Wahrscheinlich bräuchte es dann aber auch nicht unbedingt diesen ja doch relativ teuren Stellfischrutenhalter von Balzer. Wobei ich mir von dem Ding schon eine relativ stabile und wackelfreie Lagerung der Rute verspreche, wegen dieser zwei Spitzen und der damit einhergehenden Stützwirkung.


----------



## Nuesse (29. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer 

Bist Du hin und wieder in Hamburg ?


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. September 2021)

Das kommt auch ganz auf die Fischart und den Einsatzzweck an. So Stellfisch - Angeln mit Heuschrecken an der Oberflaeche oder um Brötchenteile an die Oberfläche für Karpfen oder Barben auszulegen, ist ja auch alles möglich. Und mit einem tobenden Graser unter dir, der ist eben kein Hecht oder Barsch und nach kürzerer Zeit bereit für den Kescher. Wen man eine gute Stellfischrute hat findet man immer wieder neue Sachen zu probieren.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. September 2021)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Bankside Dreamer
> 
> Bist Du hin und wieder in Hamburg ?



Aktuell wieder eher selten. Bis vor kurzem war ich quasi noch ortsansässig. Sicherlich wird der ambitionierte Stellfischrutenangler Unterschiede ausmachen aber als Einsteiger bzw. Gelegenheitsstellfischangler kommen diese wohl nicht so sehr zum Tragen.


----------



## Nuesse (29. September 2021)

W


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aktuell wieder eher selten. Bis vor kurzem war ich quasi noch ortsansässig. Sicherlich wird der ambitionierte Stellfischrutenangler Unterschiede ausmachen aber als Einsteiger bzw. Gelegenheitsstellfischangler kommen diese wohl nicht so sehr zum Tragen


Ich hab eine Stellfischrute (kein High-End) hier rumliegen .Die kannste haben für umsonst.
Musst Du halt abholen,weil ich zu faul bin die zu verschicken .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. September 2021)

Nuesse schrieb:


> W
> 
> Ich hab eine Stellfischrute (kein High-End) hier rumliegen .Die kannste haben für umsonst.
> Musst Du halt abholen,weil ich zu faul bin die zu verschicken .



Oh! Vielen Dank für dieses Angebot. 

Gestern war ich noch einmal in meinem alten Wirkungskreis, im Zuge dieses Termins auch das Einlösen des Gutscheines bei Fisherman's Partner. Hätte ich das mal früher gewusst. Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Hering 58 (29. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Oh! Vielen Dank für dieses Angebot.
> 
> Gestern war ich noch einmal in meinem alten Wirkungskreis, im Zuge dieses Termins auch das Einlösen des Gutscheines bei Fisherman's Partner. Hätte ich das mal früher gewusst. Trotzdem Danke.


Der in Pinneberg?


----------



## vonda1909 (29. September 2021)

Die Rute von Matze Koch ist auch BALZER für 129 Euro .1m kürzer die Diabolo  99.00 Euro. 
Beide haben Rückrad  und sind nicht  wabelig.
Wo soll ich die beiden einordnen  billig  Oder?


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. September 2021)

Beide unter gut, nach meiner Meinung.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. September 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Der in Pinneberg?



Jupp


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. September 2021)

Wobei ich knapp 100,00 Euro für eine zwar lange aber eigentlich relativ unspektakuläre Teleskoprute schon recht viel finde. Das mag allerdings auch daran liegen, dass ich generell kein so riesen Fan von Teleskopruten bin und sie für mich mehr einen Kompromiss darstellen, als die erste Wahl. Bei Stellfischruten kommt man aber wohl nicht an ihnen vorbei. Na ich schaue mal und werde schon etwas finden, was meinen Bedürfnissen gerecht wird.


----------



## vonda1909 (29. September 2021)

Kannst  auch bei Shimano  fündig  werden.


----------



## Silverfish1 (29. September 2021)

Handmade in Japan nach meinen Vorstellungen. 
stickbaits und Popper für‘s warme Salzwasser.
Schnäppchen waren Sie mit ca. 300 Euro nicht  aber so ist das mit sammeln


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. September 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Kannst  auch bei Shimano  fündig  werden.



Vielen Dank, Shimano habe ich in dieser Angelegenheit bisher nicht auf dem Zettel gehabt.


----------



## tomxxxtom (29. September 2021)

Sammelst du vielleicht Nicht Handmade aus China?
Wäre n Schnäppchen für Dich für 10x 10€ Scheine.


----------



## Peter117 (29. September 2021)

Silverfish1 - die sind ja wohl nicht nur für die Kiste...  
Ich will GT's sehen...


----------



## feko (29. September 2021)

Ich bin so froh


----------



## Angelmann67 (30. September 2021)

So,
mal wieder zugeschlagen. 
Ich konnte nicht wiedersehen, ein wenig Hechtfutter, für den Herbst, zu kaufen.
Sehen aber auch wirklich lecker aus.


----------



## świetlik (30. September 2021)

Wo wir bei Hechten sind. Ich habe auch was mit genommen.


----------



## feko (30. September 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Ich bin so froh


Möchte noch jemand die Bilder von der neuen Rute im Aufbau sehen?
Muss mir leider eine neue combo zu legen da meine alte ja leider geklaut wurde. Aktuelle Rolle ist auf jeden Fall die twinpower fd in 4000.
Vg


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Möchte noch jemand die Bilder von der neuen Rute im Aufbau sehen?



Ja sicher.
Rutenbau-Fotos sind immer interessant.


----------



## feko (30. September 2021)

Ach Professor... Für dich immer gerne.
Ich bau die Rute nicht selbst sondern mein allerliebster Kumpel und Angelgefährte.
Allergrößten Dank an ihn.
Blank ist ein fireneedle. Torsite Ringe und champagnerkork am griffstück.
250 cm die Rute und 50 gramm wg.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2021)

Hübsche Rute.
Und mit dem Kleeblatt drauf muss sie ja Glück bringen.





Schreib doch mal bitte was zu den machbaren Ködern wenn du die ausgiebig gefischt hast.
Ich hatte so ne Fireneedle noch nicht in der Hand.


----------



## feko (30. September 2021)

Samstag ist es soweit. Ich freue mich sehr drauf.
War wochenlang sehr unglücklich aufgrund des Verlustes der vorigen combo. 
Auch diese war ein Unikat. 
Jetzt kommt was neues.
Ja das Kleeblatt... Lange hatte ich überlegt was kommt drauf... N Schriftzug. Daten zur Rute...
Aber nein ein einfaches Kleeblatt ist es geworden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2021)

Pass bloß gut drauf auf dieses Mal.


----------



## Minimax (30. September 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Ach Professor... Für dich immer gerne.
> Ich bau die Rute nicht selbst sondern mein allerliebster Kumpel und Angelgefährte.
> Allergrößten Dank an ihn.
> Blank ist ein fireneedle. Torsite Ringe und champagnerkork am griffstück.
> 250 cm die Rute und 50 gramm wg.


Ich finde das Kleeblatt als Rod-Art richtig cool, viel Glück und Spass damit!


----------



## zandertex (30. September 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Ach Professor... Für dich immer gerne.
> Ich bau die Rute nicht selbst sondern mein allerliebster Kumpel und Angelgefährte.
> Allergrößten Dank an ihn.
> Blank ist ein fireneedle. Torsite Ringe und champagnerkork am griffstück.
> 250 cm die Rute und 50 gramm wg.


----------



## zandertex (30. September 2021)

Echte Korkringe!!!!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (1. Oktober 2021)

Naaaaja....Angelschein Anfang des Jahres gemacht.
Mittlerweile ein Ködersortmiment angesammelt wie manch einer nach Jahren.
4 Statio Kombis und 2 BC Kombis.
Taschen, Boxen...

Schon sick, wenn einmal der Tackleaffe verrückt geworden ist.
Und es gibt noch so viel mehr tolle Sachen die in meinem Sortiment gut aussehen würden 

Liegen lassen konnte ich ihn trotzdem nicht.

Im Zulauf ist noch ein SPRO Iris Flash (glaube ich) der 9,5cm Jerk von denen.

Und als einer von zehn glücklichen Gewinnern der #cleanyourspot Aktion ist noch ein Überaschungs-Raubfischpaket im Wert von 100€ auf den Weg zu mir.


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. Oktober 2021)

Eine Kleinigkeit musste mit.
Ein Topwaterköder.

Fettes Petri .


----------



## Nuesse (6. Oktober 2021)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Eine Kleinigkeit musste mit.
> Ein Topwaterköder.
> 
> Fettes Petri .


Welche grösse haben die Spinnen ?


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. Oktober 2021)

So, hab maln Foto für Euch, geschossen.


----------



## Verstrahlt (6. Oktober 2021)

Die Spinnen sehen Hammer geil aus. Könnt ich meiner Freundin zum schocken auch ins Bett legen... Natürlich mit angedrückten Widerhaken.


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. Oktober 2021)

Je nach Beziehungsstatus, kannst du sie auch dran lassen.


----------



## hanzz (7. Oktober 2021)

Hab ne ungefischte Stradic für 100€ geschossen. War noch ne Stroft GTP R drauf. 
Was ein lauter Blumendraht. 
Hab jetzt ne Daiwa j-braid drauf gemacht. 
Passt perfekt auf die Akilas 80H


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Oktober 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hab ne ungefischte Stradic für 100€ geschossen. War noch ne Stroft GTP R drauf.
> Was ein lauter Blumendraht.
> Hab jetzt ne Daiwa j-braid drauf gemacht.
> Passt perfekt auf die Akilas 80H
> Anhang anzeigen 386862



Animiert von Deiner schicken Schnur habe ich mir heute etwas passendes zum Entfetten meiner feinen Monoschnüre besorgt.


----------



## FischFreund84 (14. Oktober 2021)

Da ich ja immernoch kaum am Wasser war und gerade leider auch sehr wenig Zeit dafür habe, denke ich ja viel zu viel über Köder (und eigentlich alles mögliche) nach. 
Ich habe mir jetzt gerade mal ein Dreierpack Spinner (auch wenn für meine Rute mit 12g etwas zu leicht eigtl) und so ein Halloween-Überraschungspaket bei "Hechtundbarsch" bestellt. DIe Bewertungen für dieses Paket, das es wohl auch im letzten Jahr schon gab, waren ganz gut. Bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, was da für Spielzeug drin ist.


----------



## Phoenix84 (15. Oktober 2021)

Kleiner Spinmad-Vorrat und mal so ein Whopper Flopper zum Testen.


----------



## Phoenix84 (15. Oktober 2021)

Hatte mir auch so ein "Süßes oder Saures" Paket von Hecht und Barsch bestellt, hab leider das saure Paket bekommen.


----------



## FischFreund84 (15. Oktober 2021)

Phoenix84 schrieb:


> Hatte mir auch so ein "Süßes oder Saures" Paket von Hecht und Barsch bestellt, hab leider das saure Paket bekommen.



Was ist denn das fürn Fledermaus-Ding?


----------



## Ahrtaler (15. Oktober 2021)

hanzz 
Glückwunsch  In der Bucht?


----------



## hanzz (15. Oktober 2021)

Ahrtaler schrieb:


> hanzz
> Glückwunsch  In der Bucht?


Im Nachbarforum.


----------



## jkc (15. Oktober 2021)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das fürn Fledermaus-Ding?


Ein Ladenhüter


----------



## Slappy (15. Oktober 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Im Nachbarforum.


?


----------



## hanzz (15. Oktober 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> ?


Barsch Alarm


----------



## Slappy (15. Oktober 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Barsch Alarm


Ja, da kann man ab und an echt gute schnapper machen. Aber da ist auch ein input...... Da komm ich nicht hinterher


----------



## hanzz (15. Oktober 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Ja, da kann man ab und an echt gute schnapper machen


Ja auf jeden Fall. Das Biete Forum ist abonniert.


----------



## FischFreund84 (16. Oktober 2021)

Phoenix84 schrieb:


> Hatte mir auch so ein "Süßes oder Saures" Paket von Hecht und Barsch bestellt, hab leider das saure Paket bekommen.



Mein Paket ist auch da. Zwei kleine Gufis und zwei kleine Jigköpfe. Leider viel zu klein mür meine Rute, aber ich werde ja irgendwann noch ne feinere Barschrute dazu holen. Ansonsten hab ich auch diese komische Fledermaus (in weiß). Dazu noch eine Miuras Mouse mit 23cm und 95g. Da das Ding nass vermutlich noch schwerer ist, hab ich dafür leider auch keine Verwendung. Das ist dann schon wieder zu viel des Guten. Aber naja. Man kann ja nicht immer Glück haben.

Ach ja, die Packung mit den Snaps war auch noch mit drin. Also nach Verkaufspreis defintiv kein saures Paket.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Heute nun habe ich mir endlich eine neue Kelly Kettle gekauft, der Winter kann also kommen.


----------



## Blueser (18. Oktober 2021)

Das ist der Beginn des Runs auf autarke Heiz- und Kochalternativen ...  
Wir haben den noch günstig bekommen:




Müssen uns nur noch ein paar zusätzliche Gaspullen besorgen, bevor die auch noch vergriffen sind. Einen zweiflammigen Gasherd haben wir auch noch.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Das ist der Beginn des Runs auf autarke Heiz- und Kochalternativen ...



Eher eine alte aber sehr gut erhaltene Milchkanne, als Ersatz für die leider heruntergefallene große Vase meiner Mutter. Die _ebay Kleinanzeigen_ machen es möglich. Zum Glück hat der Jumbo sehr knapp in meinen betagten Motorradrucksack gepasst, sonst hätte ich ihn mir hinten auf das Motorrad schnallen müssen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Das ist der Beginn des Runs auf autarke Heiz- und Kochalternativen ...
> Wir haben den noch günstig bekommen:
> Anhang anzeigen 387770
> 
> Müssen uns nur noch ein paar zusätzliche Gaspullen besorgen, bevor die auch noch vergriffen sind. Einen zweiflammigen Gasherd haben wir auch noch.



Wow! Kein Wunder dass die Polkappen abschmelzen.


----------



## Blueser (18. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eher eine alte aber sehr gut erhaltene Milchkanne, als Ersatz für die leider heruntergefallene große Vase meiner Mutter. Die _ebay Kleinanzeigen_ machen es möglich. Zum Glück hat der Jumbo sehr knapp in meinen betagten Motorradrucksack gepasst, sonst hätte ich ihn mir hinten auf das Motorrad schnallen müssen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 387771


Ich dachte schon... 
Aber zum Anlegen von Vorräten sicher nicht ungeeignet.
Kartoffeln und Sellerie haben wir für die nächsten Monate genug. Zur Not gibt es Dahlienknollen. Die sind, glaube ich jedenfalls, auch essbar


----------



## Blueser (18. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wow! Kein Wunder dass die Polkappen abschmelzen.


Keine Angst, der ist mit Power-to-X-Technologie ausgerüstet...


----------



## Naish82 (19. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wow! Kein Wunder dass die Polkappen abschmelzen.



Naja, Holland sinkt ja zuerst. Überleg mal wieviel neue Küstenkilometer wir dann hätten. Plötzlich steht der Wolfsbarsch direkt vor Aachen…


----------



## jkc (21. Oktober 2021)

Fresh meat


----------



## Fruehling (21. Oktober 2021)

Da braucht kein Mensch mehr die Castaic-Forellen...


----------



## jkc (21. Oktober 2021)

Ich mochte die Castaics ja alleine wegen ihrem schlechten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nie.
Nachdem ich jetzt ne Weile die Hard Head gegen die Savage Gears laufen lassen habe, muss ich "leider" sagen, dass sie ihren Stammplatz hat. Ich wertschätze die Unterschiede im Laufverhalten; Die Castaic ist recht genau in der Lauftiefe über die Schnurlänge zu steuern, Geschwindigkeit hat da meiner Ansicht nach weniger Einfluss als bei den SG und wenn sie auf den Grund trifft, passiert das in aller Regel zunächst mit der Schaufel, während bei den schaufellosen Swimbaits als erstes ein Haken am Grund ist.
Reguläre Preise, Qualität und Haltbarkeit sind zwar immer noch "vom hinterm Mond", aber die eine die ich habe, fährt mit bis sie pulverisiert ist. 

Grüße JK


----------



## świetlik (21. Oktober 2021)

Deko eingekauft. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Mal schauen ob was bringt.
Ich habe diesen Jahr kein richtigen Favoriten was Köder oder Farbe angeht.
Fast jedes Mal fange ich auf anderen Köder.


----------



## Blueser (21. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe auch Probleme, einen Favoriten auszumachen. Egal was ich drann mache, es beißt einfach nix ... _  _


----------



## świetlik (21. Oktober 2021)

Kleine Tipp. 
Nach nix kommt ein biss. 
Ich habe gemerkt dass die Fische beiß fenster haben.  Das ist wichtig zu erwischen. 
Köder Farbe und Lauf richtet sich nach Wetter. 
Im Dunkelheit habe ich noch nicht gefangen.


----------



## Slappy (21. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Probleme, einen Favoriten auszumachen. Egal was ich drann mache, es beißt einfach nix ... __


I feel u  



świetlik schrieb:


> dass die Fische beiß fenster haben


Davon hab ich auch schon gehört.... Aber auch nur gehört 


BTW, schöne Köder. Aber was sind da für welche in der Tüte?


----------



## Blueser (21. Oktober 2021)

Beißfenster ist richtig. Manchmal nur 30 Min. innerhalb von 8 h ...


----------



## świetlik (21. Oktober 2021)

Slick shad von fox 11cm im hot oliv 
Für Zander.


----------



## Phoenix84 (22. Oktober 2021)

die hot olive in 11 cm waren Zeitlang fast nirgends zu bekommen, aber mittlerweile siehts da besser aus.


----------



## Angelmann67 (22. Oktober 2021)

So, endlich mal wieder ein wenig Nachschub  und ne neue Rute zum Drop-Shotten, konnte nicht daran vorbei.


----------



## FischFreund84 (22. Oktober 2021)

Blinker in Silber / Gold (je von einer Seite) und ein paar Spinner.
Diesmal etwas größer alles. 45g Blinker und Longcast Spinner Größe 5.

Weiß nicht, wann ich wieder ans Wasser komme, aber noch tiefer im Jahr fahre ich ja vermutlich mit größeren Ködern, die ich zudem weiter werfen kann, besser.


----------



## Angelmann67 (22. Oktober 2021)

So,
noch mal kurz los.
An irgendwas muss ich die Jigköpfe ja befestigen,  sonst rappeln die so in der Box.


----------



## Treets (22. Oktober 2021)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> So,
> noch mal kurz los.
> An irgendwas muss ich die Jigköpfe ja befestigen,  sonst rappeln die so in der Box.


Was sind denn das für Dinger mit dem Doppeltwisterschwanz? Sehen interessant aus…


----------



## Angelmann67 (22. Oktober 2021)

Die hatte unser Tackledealer,  in soner Grabbelbox, für 1,50€, sind ca. 10cm lang.
Die hatten auf mich die gleiche Wirkung,  wie auf dich, die haben meine Neugier geweckt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Oktober 2021)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> So,
> noch mal kurz los.
> An irgendwas muss ich die Jigköpfe ja befestigen,  sonst rappeln die so in der Box.



Die Vorfächer von Stan Mar sind richtig genial, sind meine liebsten Fertigvorfächer überhaupt!!!


----------



## świetlik (22. Oktober 2021)

Sehr gute köder nur die wichtigen Farben fehlen.  
Minnow und Motor Öl. Für mich Nr 1 und 2 auf Zander und als drei slick shad hot olive.


----------



## Angelmann67 (23. Oktober 2021)

Der Slick Shad ist auch mega, da läuft bei uns am Gewässer,  chartreuse am besten und den Fattail Minnow, habe ich auch schon in Motoroil und Minnow.
Wollte die anderen mal antesten.
Den weißen,  mit den roten Augen,  kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Peter117 (27. Oktober 2021)

Schicki - Die Rolle erinnert mich sehr stark an meine Transformer.
Und einen Blank sollte ich mir auch mal wieder gönnen. 
Allerdings würde ich den gerne vorher in die Hand nehmen - die letzte CTS, die ich auf Empfehlung gekauft habe, steht seit 2 Jahren im Rutenständer...
Aber CMW kommt wohl leider nicht mehr nach Magdeburg...


----------



## świetlik (28. Oktober 2021)

Wieder bisschen Deko gekauft.
Besser haben als brauchen.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (30. Oktober 2021)

Moinsen,
dieses mal kein Tackle gekauft.
Nix für Raubfisch, dafür Raubtier :-D

Seit letztem Donnerstag sind wir stolze Besitzer eines 4 Monate alten Labradorrüden.
Einer der Gründe warum ich seit ca. 1,5 Wochen nicht mehr ans Wasser gekommen bin.
Der kleine muss sich an seine neue Umgebung gewöhnen, erzogen werden und da will ich ihn nicht überfordern.
Dachte das ich es vllt. heute schaffe mit Ihm ans Wasser zu kommen, aber irgendwie ist hier heute voll Schmuddelwetter.
Kuscheln und Couch ist da auch eine Option.
Gestern und Vorgestern hatten wir strahlend blauen Himmel bei gefühlten 20°C.

Allen ein schönes Wochenende.
Vllt. kann ich mich ja heute Abend noch im Raubfischfänge 2021 melden.


----------



## zandertex (31. Oktober 2021)

Nicht gekauft,aber werde die Vollgummiteile,mit Erlaubnis des Hausherren in Raubfischköder verwandeln.


----------



## zandertex (31. Oktober 2021)

Einhörner stehen drauf


----------



## Esox 1960 (31. Oktober 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Einhörner stehen drauf


Anschlagen,............hängt.


----------



## zandertex (31. Oktober 2021)

So und nicht anders!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. November 2021)

Bald gibt es nichts mehr, also jetzt noch schnell kaufen! 

https://www.bild.de/geld/wirtschaft...bald-das-angelzubehoer-aus-78111734.bild.html


----------



## schwerhoeriger (3. November 2021)

Hoi,

mal zwei neue Hechtköder. Wie ich den No Aktion rigge bin ich mir noch nicht sclüssig ob am Jig- oder Offsethaken!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Angelmann67 (13. November 2021)

So, hab mir ja lange nichts mehr gegönnt. 
Eine neue Zanderjigge, fürn See, mit ner neuen Rolle.
Werde die beiden,  dieses WE verpaaren und hoffentlich auch schon die ersten Würfe, machen können.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2021)

Sieht gut aus.
Kannst du etwas zur Rute sagen?
Die polnische Marke ist ja hier eher unbekannt.


----------



## świetlik (13. November 2021)

Angelmann67 
Tolle Sachen hast du dir gegönnt. 
Berichte was über die Rute. Wo hast du die gekauft?


----------



## ollidi (13. November 2021)

Die Spezialblinker sind auch da. Wenn da keine Hechtmutti drauf beisst ...


----------



## Angelmann67 (13. November 2021)

So,
Zur Rute, kann ich nur sagen, dass Sie (beim trocken Wedeln) einen straffen Eindruck macht und eine schnelle Rückstellgeschwindigkeit besitzt.
Vom Gefühl her,  kann die mehr, als die angegebenen 35g ab.
Alles andere muss sich noch am Wasser zeigen, kann dann aber gerne nochmal berichten.
Bestellt, habe ich die Rute, bei: Besten- Kunstköder.de


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2021)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Alles andere muss sich noch am Wasser zeigen, kann dann aber gerne nochmal berichten.



Ja das wäre super.


----------



## Angelmann67 (13. November 2021)

Die Rolle gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut und wenn ich die rote Iron line aufgespult habe, sollte das mit den Carboneinlagen(in rot), der Rute, sehr gut korrespondieren. 
Die Rolle hat einen seidenweichen Lauf und eine Graphit-Ersatzspule ist auch dabei.
Die Ersatzspule werde ich mit der Zamataro bestellen, die ist für ne Mono sehr Dehnungsarm, die Fische ich sehr gerne, bei klarem Wasser.
Zum Schwerpunkt, der Kombo, mch ich maln Foto.


----------



## Angelmann67 (14. November 2021)

Moin moin, 
habe vorab mal ein paar Bilder, vom Schwerpunkt der Rute/Role und vom Wickelbild gemacht.
Auf der Ersatzspule, habe ich ca. 150m 0.28mm
Zamataro Feeder und auf der Aluspule, 50m Futter(Rest Zamataro) und 150m Iron line 0.10mm .
Hat alles super gepasst und die Rolle hat ein sehr schönes und gleichmäßiges Wickelbild.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. November 2021)

Die Schnurverlegung sieht richtig gut aus.
Viel Erfolg mit der Kombo und berichte bitte zur Rute wenn du damit geangelt hast.


----------



## Riesenangler (15. November 2021)

Moin Leuts. Gestern war es dann endlich mal wieder soweit. Nach gefühlten Jahrzehnten, Boot und Fun und die damit verbundene Angelwelt in Berlin. Wobei die Angelwelt der eigentliche Grund war mich zu meinem Burtzeltag aus dem Staub zu machen.
Na si es wie es sei, ich muss das nächste mal wohl ohne Karte und Geld hinfahren. Ich hatte mir geschworen, nur schauen und Informieren, nichts kaufen. Naja vielleicht eine Kleinigkeit.  Eine Kleinigkeit von 200 Euro später dann das hier.


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. November 2021)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Moin Leuts. Gestern war es dann endlich mal wieder soweit. Nach gefühlten Jahrzehnten, Boot und Fun und die damit verbundene Angelwelt in Berlin. Wobei die Angelwelt der eigentliche Grund war mich zu meinem Burtzeltag aus dem Staub zu machen.
> Na si es wie es sei, ich muss das nächste mal wohl ohne Karte und Geld hinfahren. Ich hatte mir geschworen, nur schauen und Informieren, nichts kaufen. Naja vielleicht eine Kleinigkeit.  Eine Kleinigkeit von 200 Euro später dann das hier.


Da gilt dann wieder der alte Spruch :
Haben ist besser, als brauchen...........


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. Dezember 2021)

Hoi,

für mich ist fast schon Weihnachten 
Einmal eine Shimano Zodias Spinning 3-10g und eine Stippe Shimano Catana 8m für das Köfistippen.

Grussen Michael

PS: Das dritte und letzte Weihnachtsgeschenk wird eine passend Rolle für die Zodias


----------



## thanatos (12. Dezember 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Die Spezialblinker sind auch da. Wenn da keine Hechtmutti drauf beisst ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389758


meinst du es gibt bei den Hechten keine schwulen Männchen ?


----------



## Slappy (22. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Skott (22. Dezember 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 393517


Ein schickes Röllchen hast du dir da gegönnt, Stefan!


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2021)

Wow!
Die ist ja fast so schön wie ne Red Arc.....


----------



## Minimax (22. Dezember 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 393517


"hmm... was das ist? Achso, das.  Ja, Schatz, das ist halt irgendeine Angelrolle. war ein Werbegeschenk oder so. Wie war eigentlich dein Tag, Liebste? Wollen wir nicht mal wieder Deine Mutter besuchen? Soll ich uns was leckeres kochen? "


----------



## schwerhoeriger (22. Dezember 2021)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> für mich ist fast schon Weihnachten
> Einmal eine Shimano Zodias Spinning 3-10g und eine Stippe Shimano Catana 8m für das Köfistippen.
> ...





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Sers,
passend zur Zodias die Vanquish in 2000der Größe und beim Weg zur Kasse sind noch die Gufis plötzlich in der Hand hängen geblieben .
So das war es jetzt aber mit meinem Weihnachtsgeschenk 2021 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Slappy (22. Dezember 2021)

Ich muss aber gestehen, die ist nicht neu gekauft. So viel Geld bin ich dann doch nicht bereit für ne Rolle zu zahlen. 
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch ne passende Rute


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Dezember 2021)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> und beim Weg zur Kasse sind noch die Gufis plötzlich in der Hand hängen geblieben .
> 
> Grussen Michael


Haha, du hast aber auch Klebehände?


----------



## Polarfuchs (24. Dezember 2021)

Das Christkind bringt dieses Jahr mal was ganz was anderes- bin schon gespannt


----------



## fischmonger (24. Dezember 2021)

Wow, schöne Rolle


----------



## Mooskugel (24. Dezember 2021)

Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 393670
> 
> Das Christkind bringt dieses Jahr mal was ganz was anderes- bin schon gespannt


Schickes Ding. Mit so einer liebäugele ich auch schon länger, könnte bloß bisher keine mal in echt begrabbeln.
Schreib mal 'nen Erfahrungsbericht wenn du Lust hast.


----------



## Angelmann67 (24. Dezember 2021)

Frohe Weihnachten,  Ihr Tackle-Freaks !
Ich wünsche Euch noch schönere Geschenke, als die, die Ihr Euch schon selbst gemacht habt.


----------



## Polarfuchs (24. Dezember 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Schickes Ding. Mit so einer liebäugele ich auch schon länger, könnte bloß bisher keine mal in echt begrabbeln.
> Schreib mal 'nen Erfahrungsbericht wenn du Lust hast.


Wird gemacht 
Aber jetzt kann ich schon sagen, sie sticht echt aus meinen bisherigen Rollen deutlich hervor!
Allein an das kühle Aluminium rund rum muss ich mich erstmal gewöhnen- wiegt halt auch n bisserl mehr, macht dadurch aber auch n grundsoliden Eindruck...


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Dezember 2021)

Meine 5 30Gramm Schwimmer  sind heute  angekommen


----------



## Stulle (27. Dezember 2021)

von wish ? und was willst du fangen ?


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Dezember 2021)

Und das ist was, wenn ich mal ganz doof Fragen darf.


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Dezember 2021)

Das sind 30Gramm Posen  für meine  Stellfischrute  in der Ems mit Köderfisch


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Dezember 2021)

Nein von Ali express


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Dezember 2021)

Achso. Danke für die erhellende Antwort.


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Dezember 2021)

Wenn es dir Erleuchtung gegeben  hat erfreut  es mich


----------



## fischmonger (27. Dezember 2021)

Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Wird gemacht
> Aber jetzt kann ich schon sagen, sie sticht echt aus meinen bisherigen Rollen deutlich hervor!
> Allein an das kühle Aluminium rund rum muss ich mich erstmal gewöhnen- wiegt halt auch n bisserl mehr, macht dadurch aber auch n grundsoliden Eindruck...


Bei Fin-nor weiß man was man hat. Gute Entscheidung!


----------



## Polarfuchs (28. Dezember 2021)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Bei Fin-nor weiß man was man hat. Gute Entscheidung!


Da gehe ich von aus- es kommt ja aber immer noch der Geschmack dazu 
Müsste bald mal ans Wasser zum testen


----------



## Harrie (28. Dezember 2021)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Bei Fin-nor weiß man was man hat. Gute Entscheidung!


Wenn die Schnurverlegung nur besser wäre!


----------



## jkc (28. Dezember 2021)

Moin, ich habe die letzten Tage etwas in den Kleinanzeigen geräubert. Da begegnete mir doch glatt das Handteil einer Sportex Kev Pike, deren Spitzenteil ich vereinsamt seit etwa 10 Jahren in der Ecke stehen habe. War ne Glückliche Fügung. War eingestellt für 70€, was mir jetzt nicht unbedingt leicht gefallen wäre, für ne Rute die ich eigentlich nicht brauche, da ich natürlich schon längst Ersatz dafür angeschafft habe.
Letzten Endes entschied ich das Ding zu kaufen, da das wohl ziemlich einmalig sein wird son Teil angeboten zu bekommen und selbst wenn ich die Rute nicht behalten sollte, sind so immerhin zwei einzelne, für sich genommen, nutzlose Rutenteile zusammengeführt. Hatte aber kein Bock den Verkäufer vom Handy anzuschreiben, sondern wollte das Zuhause vom PC machen... Halbe Stunde später saß ich dann am Laptop und staunte nicht schlecht, da der Verkäufer genau in den 30 Minuten den Preis auf 50€ runter gesetzt hatte. 
...man muss auch mal Glück haben.






"Leider" werde ich das Ding jetzt heute Abend probefischen müssen, obwohl starker Dauerregen angesagt ist. So ein Pech aber auch.


Was daraus wird ist noch nicht ganz klar,  ich versuche mich ja gerade im Rutenbau...und die Wicklungen müssten neu... Griff könnte man in dem Zuge auch schön machen, dann könnte man auch nen cooles Projekt raus machen nach dem Motto Oldschool-Blank bekommt nen modernes Facelift, noch weiß ich es nicht...

Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Dezember 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> ich versuche mich ja gerade im Rutenbau...und die Wicklungen müssten neu... Griff könnte man in dem Zuge auch schön machen, dann könnte man auch nen cooles Projekt raus machen nach dem Motto Oldschool-Blank bekommt nen modernes Facelift, noch weiß ich es nicht...



Tolle Sache jkc .
Falls du Tipps brauchst zum Umbau, sag Bescheid.


----------



## jkc (28. Dezember 2021)

Danke, habe auch Support vor Ort und auch schon praktischer Erfahrungen aus Umbauten und Reparatuen, aber ich komme drauf zurück wenn es sich ergibt.


----------



## Lorenz (28. Dezember 2021)

Heute kam ein Schwarm Füsiliere vorbeigeschwommen. 140g aufwärts


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Dezember 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> "Leider" werde ich das Ding jetzt heute Abend probefischen müssen, obwohl starker Dauerregen angesagt ist. So ein Pech aber auch.
> 
> Grüße JK


Du bist schon ganz schön hart zu nehmen…
Bisschen Glück haste aber auch, es ist wärmer …


----------



## Harrie (28. Dezember 2021)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Heute kam ein Schwarm Füsiliere vorbeigeschwommen. 140g aufwärts


Macht Uli Beyer jetzt auch noch Meeresköder?


----------



## Lorenz (28. Dezember 2021)

Harrie schrieb:


> Macht Uli Beyer jetzt auch noch Meeresköder


Uli Beyer Spezial hat doch einen dunklen Rücken? 





						Uli Beyer Spezialfarben - Kunstköder
					

Hier finden sie alles rund um das Raubfischangeln.




					shop.uli-beyer.com
				



So Füsiliere gibt es auch. Manche haben einen gelblichen Rücken/Schwanz.


----------



## Harrie (28. Dezember 2021)

Ich weiß,haben trotzdem viel Ähnlichkeit.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Dezember 2021)

Und noch ein paar Kleinteile.


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2021)

Sou, da ist der Rest den ich mir zusammengeräubert habe.
Die Preise sind echt unverschämt, aber gut, ein Stück weit ist es zu verstehen, wenn man selbst beim Kauf abgezogen wurde. 




Alles andere als Bastelware ist ja gar nicht zu bezahlen, aber Bastelskills sollten eh am Start sein, wenn man vor hat die Teile ins Wasser zu bringen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Esox 1960 (30. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Polarfuchs (1. Januar 2022)

Sie ist schon verdammt!!! lange hier, heute wurde sie endlich mal zur Genüge getestet....
Und: Ich habe sie gefunden MEINE Jigge unter den UL-Ruten. Null Wabbel, nix Signale abdämpfen- halt die Rute für Mikrozander 
Und wieder nicht von einer meiner Lieblingsmarken enttäuscht worden 
Die Barsche im Sommer dürfen kommen...


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. Januar 2022)

Esox 1960 , BOOAAHH ÄH,geiles Futter.
@poltolle Rute, haste dir ein schönes Geschenk gemacht,  Glückwunsch. 
So, hab auch ne kleine Lieferung bekommen. 
Möget Ihr alle, viel Erfolg damit haben.


----------



## warrior (6. Januar 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Heute kam ein Schwarm Füsiliere vorbeigeschwommen. 140g aufwärts


Orion Lures sind Topp, bis 140g kann ich mir noch gut vorstellen. 
Aber 180-190g plus die Drillinge

Geht's wider in den Oman?


----------



## Lorenz (6. Januar 2022)

warrior schrieb:


> Geht's wider in den Oman?


Noch ist nichts konkretes geplant.

3 fast sinker aus Australien:
*6 Euro Auslagepauschale hat die Post kassiert* (Einfuhrabgaben 13,34).


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Januar 2022)

Ein bissel was zum Speisen.


----------



## hanzz (7. Januar 2022)

Hohe Spundwand? 
Kein Problem mehr


----------



## daci7 (7. Januar 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hohe Spundwand?
> Kein Problem mehr
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 395189
> Anhang anzeigen 395190


Der Gerät sieht interessant aus! Was ist das genau für einer?


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Januar 2022)

Wat für einer isses?


----------



## Skott (7. Januar 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hohe Spundwand?
> Kein Problem mehr
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 395189
> Anhang anzeigen 395190


Sieht gut aus, kannst du uns mehr zu dem Kescher verraten bitte?


----------



## hanzz (7. Januar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Der Gerät sieht interessant aus! Was ist das genau für einer?


Fox Street Fighter Landing Net 3,70 Carbon
Bescheuerter Name, aber ist sehr leicht, macht einen stabilen Eindruck und hat ein kleines Packmaß
Lässt sich zusammenklappen. 
Das Netz ist ausreichend groß (für meine Ansprüche), aber nicht zu tief. 
Für mich als Ufer Angler war wichtig, daß das Netz nicht bis zum Boden hängt und ich da drauf latsche, wenn der Kescher am Rucksack hängt. 
So war es beim vorherigen Kescher. 

Gab's bei Angelplatz für glaub 96 Tacken
Eröffnet mir die Möglichkeit jetzt ein paar neue Stellen am Kanal zu befischen, wo sehr hohe Spundwände sind.


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Januar 2022)

Und wieder etwas für meine Freunde, mit den vielen Zähnen.


----------



## Blueser (15. Januar 2022)

In der Bucht ergattert, irgendwas mit Monet ...


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> In der Bucht ergattert, irgendwas mit Monet ...
> Anhang anzeigen 396000


Hallo,

das ist nicht echt. Das Original hängt nämlich bei mir im Wohnzimmer .

Gruß


Lajos


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. Januar 2022)

Moin moin, 
musste auch mal wieder was frisches haben.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (24. Januar 2022)

Heda,

etwas für die UL Fischerei und etwas für den Hecht. Da mir noch ein Hecht auf Blinker fehlt  solls eben auch wenigsten ein Effzett sein! 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Nuesse (24. Januar 2022)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Heda,
> 
> etwas für die UL Fischerei und etwas für den Hecht. Da mir noch ein Hecht auf Blinker fehlt  solls eben auch wenigsten ein Effzett sein!
> 
> Grussen Michael


Was sind das für Gummis im linken Bild?


----------



## angler1996 (24. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> In der Bucht ergattert, irgendwas mit Monet ...
> Anhang anzeigen 396000


Wieviel Moneten hat es denn gekostet;-)))


----------



## Blueser (24. Januar 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Wieviel Moneten hat es denn gekostet;-)))


Keinen Cent. Ist der Bildschirmschoner meines Fernsehers ...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (24. Januar 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Was sind das für Gummis im linken Bild?


Hoi,

kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen! Habe die bei Fishermens Partner im Laden gekauft. Die waren Lose in Boxen gelegen und ohne Namen.
Sind knapp 5 cm lang und liegen preislich bei 0,99 € das Stück.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Nuesse (24. Januar 2022)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen! Habe die bei Fishermens Partner im Laden gekauft. Die waren Lose in Boxen gelegen und ohne Namen.
> Sind knapp 5 cm lang und liegen preislich bei 0,99 € das Stück.
> ...


Sehen Knorke aus ,vielleicht kennt die Dinger ja ein ander Boardie .


----------



## Locke_der_Boss (26. Januar 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Sehen Knorke aus ,vielleicht kennt die Dinger ja ein ander Boardie .


*








						Tiny Shad
					

Hochwertige SUXXES Weichplastik-Köder für ihren individuellen Bedarf beim Fischen -  Gummifisch +++  Tiny Shad  +++ Ein schlanker Gummifisch mit einem einfach sagenhaften Laufverhalten! Selbst bei langsamster Geschwindigkeit geführt zeigt die Schwanzflosse noch ihre hohe Beweglichkeit. Dieser...




					fishermans-partner.shop
				



*


----------



## vonda1909 (28. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> In der Bucht ergattert, irgendwas mit Monet ...
> Anhang anzeigen 396000


Lese ich nun zum 2mal in der Bucht.was ist die Bucht?


----------



## Riesenangler (28. Januar 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Lese ich nun zum 2mal in der Bucht.was ist die Bucht?


Nicht dein Ernst oder? Ebay.


----------



## vonda1909 (28. Januar 2022)

Doch den Ausdruck  dafür habe ich noch nie  gehört.


----------



## vonda1909 (28. Januar 2022)




----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2022)

Glückwunsch.
Schöner Kugelschreiber.


----------



## Riesenangler (28. Januar 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Doch den Ausdruck  dafür habe ich noch nie  gehört.


Wieder was gelernt, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Riesenangler (28. Januar 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 397154


Den Kuli gab es dazu???


----------



## vonda1909 (28. Januar 2022)

Wieso dazu das ist eine Kugelschreiber Attrappe umgebaut zu einer Angel und den Köder gab's dazu gratis


----------



## Lorenz (28. Januar 2022)

Fischfutter für die Kleinen und Halbstarken


----------



## Nuesse (28. Januar 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Fischfutter für die Kleinen und Halbstarken


Gibt es die Sachen in Deutschland zu kaufen ?


----------



## Lorenz (28. Januar 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Gibt es die Sachen in Deutschland zu kaufen ?


Bestimmt gibt es sowas. Ich hab es von tackle4all aus Zypern.


----------



## Lorenz (2. Februar 2022)

2x Major Craft für Halbstarke
(Jigging 100-200g,Spinnrute 25-80g)


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. März 2022)

Hat mein Sohn mir zum Geburtstag geschenkt. 
Schon fast zu schade,  zum Angeln.


----------



## Jürgen57 (4. März 2022)

Man sollte gut darauf Aufpassen


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. März 2022)

Hallo Jürgen,
erstmal dankeschööön.
Ich werde es auf jeden Fall zum Angeln mitnehmen und verwenden, mit dem nötigen 
Respekt,  aber letztendlich ist es ein Messer und ich bin jetzt nicht so der Vitrinen-Typ.


----------



## jkc (5. März 2022)

Sou, Norwegentackle weitestgehend beisammen.
Okuma Cortez + Zeck VR5
Schnur und Vorfachmaterial
Schleppbleie in 300 und 500g von Nüddels Bleimanufaktur
Sprengringe und Circle Hooks von Buttkrone und VMC
270er SG Cutbaits und Balzer Arctic Shads, 3 große Cutbaits hängen noch bei Hermes fest.
Fehlt noch eine Gussform für die Jigköpfe der Shads zum Wurfangeln, alles andere müsste ich aus meinem Bestand zusammenbekommen.

Fette Props jedenfalls an Balzer, die meiner Ansicht nach einer der wenigen sind, die taugliche Schraubjigköpfe in den Handel bekommen.





Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (7. März 2022)

Niceeeee, da sind die letzen drei. Die sind größenmäßig nach meinem Geschmack.




Grüße


----------



## Doanafischer (7. März 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Niceeeee, da sind die letzen drei. Die sind größenmäßig nach meinem Geschmack.
> 
> Grüße


Schöne Teile. Ich würde mich aber nicht zu sehr auf die großen GuFis versteifen. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass du damit an vielen sehr guten Fischen vorbei angelst. Auch in Norge wollen die Fische nicht immer große Beute. Für die normale Angelei hab ich mit ca.15 cm langen Uv aktiven Shads die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Die größten Dorsche und Heilbutt fing ich allerdings auf Köderfisch. Vorzugsweise am Giant Jighead Deadbait montiert.


----------



## jkc (7. März 2022)

Am liebsten würde ich nur 40 bis 50cm Köder fischen, aber ich denke das bekomme ich gewichtstechnisch nicht gebacken und das wird auch schnell teuer, wenn man mal was hinhängt.


----------



## hanzz (8. März 2022)

Ich sehe jetzt schon dein Fangbild vom 100 Kilo Heilbutt und bekomme Angst


----------



## jkc (8. März 2022)

Ich selbst glaube nicht dran, man muss ja auch immer gucken, dass die gesamte Crew zufrieden ist und ich kann nicht erwarten, dass wir die ganze Zeit nur Butts jagen; Aber geil wär´s


----------



## hanzz (8. März 2022)

Wünsche auf jeden Fall ne spannende Reise und dicke Fische. Wann geht es denn los? 
Nur damit ich mich drauf einstellen kann und mir schon mal n paar Upper aus der Apotheke holen kann, sonst ertrag ich die Fangbilder nicht


----------



## jkc (8. März 2022)

Danke, Ankunft ist Ende Mai, ich meine 26., ich fahre mit einem Kollegen allerdings paar Tage eher los und wir bauen paar Übernachtungen ein um die Hinfahrt etwas zu entspannen.


----------



## hanzz (8. März 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> paar Tage eher los und wir bauen paar Übernachtungen ein um die Hinfahrt etwas zu entspannen.


Noch n paar dicke Hechte in Schweden ?


----------



## heinzi (8. März 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 400595
> 
> Sou, Norwegentackle weitestgehend beisammen.
> Okuma Cortez + Zeck VR5
> ...


Hallo JK, deine Auswahl sieht klasse aus. Darf ich fragen wo es hin geht? Außerdem bin ich auf dein Urteil zur VK5 gespannt. Mein Sohn spielt mit dem Gedanken sich diese Rolle vorzugsweise für das Naturköderangeln in Norwegen zu kaufen.


----------



## jkc (8. März 2022)

Hi, wir fahren ins Sommersel Fishing Camp, höhe Lofoten.

Grüße


----------



## heinzi (9. März 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, wir fahren ins Sommersel Fishing Camp, höhe Lofoten.
> 
> Grüße


Habs mir gerade mal angeschaut. Sehr tolle Ecke. Bin auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt.


----------



## jkc (5. April 2022)

Ui, stelle gerade fest, es ist der erste und vermutlich einzige Hechtköder, der diese Schonzeit einzieht.





Grüße JK


----------



## Verstrahlt (5. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ui, Stelle gerade fest, es ist der erste und vermutlich einzige Hechtköder, der diese Schonzeit einzieht.


Toller Ultra Light  Köder   wie schwer ist die granate ?


----------



## jkc (5. April 2022)

Nicht nachgewogene 170g, abseits vom Gerappel also noch easy zu werfen.
Ich arbeite schon an seinem Daddy


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ui, Stelle gerade fest, es ist der erste und vermutlich einzige Hechtköder, der diese Schonzeit einzieht.


Goiles Großkaliber - riecht nach fett Spaß 

HBs habe ich bislang noch nicht - finde ich aber durchaus interessant.


jkc schrieb:


> Ich arbeite schon an seinem Daddy


Gespannt ich bin, sehen ich will


----------



## jkc (5. April 2022)

Dauert sicher noch ne ganze Weile, bis da ein präsentierbarer Zustand vorliegt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. April 2022)

Gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## DenizJP (20. April 2022)

Paar Shallow Rig Systeme von SPRO
Jetzt wo der Hecht wieder offen ist


----------



## schwerhoeriger (20. April 2022)

Sers,

einfach mal gekauft und gleich Erfolg an der UL - Flitsche gehabt .
Spinner, Spoon und Co. bringen nicht mehr viel Fisch am Bach.

Grussen Michael


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. April 2022)

Darf ich nach den Kopfgewichten fragen?

Der von Dir genannte Shop gibt leider nur Längen bzw. Hakengrößen an.

Schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. April 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Darf ich nach den Kopfgewichten fragen?
> 
> Der von Dir genannte Shop gibt leider nur Längen bzw. Hakengrößen an.
> 
> Schon mal vielen Dank!


Moin,

also laut Küchenwage beim 7 cm Streamer 3 g und beim 5 cm ungefähr 1,5 bis 2,0g (hier springt die Anzeige hin und her).

Grussen Michael


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. April 2022)

Super - herzlichen Dank für Deine Mühe


----------



## Riesenangler (21. April 2022)

Neues Hechtefutter eingetroffen. Und ich kann es noch nicht nutzen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (22. April 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Super - herzlichen Dank für Deine Mühe


Hoi,

ich nochmal im Shop vom Fliegenladen (gerade gefunden) kannst unter Bindematerial die Koppenköpfe separat bestellen und hier stehen auch die Gewichte!
Der kleine liegt bei ca. 1,7g und der große bei ca. 3,4g.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Lorenz (22. April 2022)

Für das nächste Abenteuer... Dauert aber noch, fürchte ich...


----------



## Silverfish1 (22. April 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Für das nächste Abenteuer... Dauert aber noch, fürchte ich...
> Anhang anzeigen 404600


Wo hast du den weis-chartreuse Ebipop gekauft ?


----------



## Lorenz (22. April 2022)

Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Wo hast du den weis-chartreuse Ebipop gekauft ?


Shimreels. Das ist der 165 EXT, vielleicht haben die noch welche für 50 inkl Versand.


----------



## thanatos (22. April 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und ich kann es noch nicht nutzen.


keine Trauer die Hechte warten auf dich - da bin ich mir sicher - jute Besrung .!


----------



## Riesenangler (22. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> keine Trauer die Hechte warten auf dich - da bin ich mir sicher - jute Besrung .!


In zwei Wochen schups ich das Boot rein. Koste es was es wolle. Bin ja nicht invalide, sondern nur temporär eingeschränkt.


----------



## Peter117 (23. April 2022)

Heute den ersten Hecht der neuen Saison gelandet - schöner 70er...
Gebissen hat er auf nen 35€ Schein...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (4. Mai 2022)

Hoi,

eigentlich wollte ich nur meine Rolle mit Monoschnur füllen lassen aber es wurde etwas mehr .
Bei den Sandras haben die Preise ganz schön angezogen! Der 16 cm kostet jetzt bei meinem Dealer 3,29€!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Peter117 (4. Mai 2022)

Heute gekommen - 3 Cilps für meine künftigen Heilbuttposen...  
Blei und Circlehooks kaufen wir dann nächste Woche in Bodø...


----------



## Mescalero (5. Mai 2022)

Da krabbelt 'ne Made auf deinem Bettlaken.


----------



## Peter117 (5. Mai 2022)

Das kann halt mal passieren, wenn überall das ganze Angelgedöns rumliegt...


----------



## Peter117 (5. Mai 2022)

...nur, dass Du nicht denkst, ich müsste auf sowas schlafen...


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. Mai 2022)

So,
mal wieder ein bißchen Futter gekauft.


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. Mai 2022)

Sorry falsches Bild.


----------



## vollek (19. Mai 2022)

Mal was zum Basteln für NK- Montagen.


----------



## vollek (21. Mai 2022)

Aus Chinesien. Superscharf das Teil.


----------



## Nuesse (23. Mai 2022)

Sd Karte nicht dabei und das Bottom Kit muss man auch noch kaufen


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Mai 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Sd Karte nicht dabei und das Bottom Kit muss man auch noch kaufen
> Anhang anzeigen 407351


Aber dafür ist das Foto von Babs doch ganz schön


----------



## rippi (25. Mai 2022)

Ja das interessiert mich auch, was ist das für ein Shad?


----------



## Nuesse (25. Mai 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Aber dafür ist das Foto von Babs doch ganz schön





rippi schrieb:


> Ja das interessiert mich auch, was ist das für ein Shad?


War beides ein Geschenk .
Der Gummifisch kam aus Ostdeutschland ,den Link reiche ich nach.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Mai 2022)

Von hier vmtl. :








						3 Stück 9cm 100% Handmade Holle Baits Barsch Gummifisch Hecht Zander B9KGB  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 3 Stück 9cm 100% Handmade Holle Baits Barsch Gummifisch Hecht Zander B9KGB in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. Mai 2022)

vollek schrieb:


> Mal was zum Basteln für NK- Montagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind die grünen Tintenfische nachleuchtend bzw. phosphoreszierend?


----------



## vollek (25. Mai 2022)

Jo, sind sie. Die anderen auch.


----------



## Nuesse (26. Mai 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Von hier vmtl. :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Müsste der hier gewesen sein 








						(Sewro Custom) Mini Perch 7,5 cm (1 Stück) - Red Perch Shop
					

Handgemachter, ultrarealistischer Köder  im Barschdekor! Der Hersteller legt viel Wert auf Genauigkeit, sodass man jede einzelne Schuppe des 7cm Barsches erkennen kann. Nicht nur Hecht und Zander schlagen hier gern zu, sondern auch der große Barsch. Der 7cm Barsch immitiert perfekt einen...




					shop.red-perch.de


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Mai 2022)

So, bei mir ist auch mal wieder, eine Futterlieferung eingetroffen.
Habe mir vorgenommen, die Hard-und Softbaits,
auf Mefo, im Juli an der Ostsee, zu versuchen.
Im August 21, habe ich mit einem 8cm Wobbler im Herrings-Design, die Forellen rasiert und die typischen Mefo-Durchlaufwobbler, haben an der gleichen Stelle, nicht einen Fisch geliefert.
Werde auf jeden Fall berichten.


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Mai 2022)

Hier sind se.


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Mai 2022)

Und  hier.


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Mai 2022)

Und hier noch einen Nachschlag.


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Mai 2022)

Nicht direkt gekauft. Antikes Wallerholz gefunden. Weiß jemand in welchen Winkel und wie fest man aufs Wasser einschlagen muss um Interesse bei den Wallern zu wecken?


----------



## fischmonger (29. Mai 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Nicht direkt gekauft. Antikes Wallerholz gefunden. Weiß jemand in welchen Winkel und wie fest man aufs Wasser einschlagen muss um Interesse bei den Wallern zu wecken?


Ganz einfach. Das Käppchen unten abschrauben, an der Schnur ziehen, dann ist das Wallerholz einsatzbereit


----------



## Peter117 (1. Juni 2022)

Nach dem Butt ist vor dem Butt!
Nur noch 48 Wochen bis Buffalo (sehr frei nach Theodor Fontane)...






Für jeden 2 - ungefähr...


----------



## ollidi (3. Juni 2022)

Gekauft noch nicht, weil mein Tackledealer den Köder erstmal nur zum Anschauen bestellt hat.
Meine Vorbestellung hat er aber schon. 

Ein Wasservogellimitat als Oberflächenköder für verkrautete Gewässer. Beim Zug durch das Wasser drehen sich die roten Paddelfüsse wie kleine Propeller.


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Juni 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Gekauft noch nicht, weil mein Tackledealer den Köder erstmal nur zum anschauen bestellt hat.
> Meine Vorbestellung hat er aber schon.
> 
> Ein Wasservoglelimitat als Oberflächenköder für verkrautete Gewässer. Beim Zug durch das Wasser drehen sich die roten Paddelfüsse wie kleine Propeller.
> ...


Das ist doch die Selbstmordente von Savage Gear. Nur halt als Hohlkörpergummiente.


----------



## daci7 (3. Juni 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Gekauft noch nicht, weil mein Tackledealer den Köder erstmal nur zum anschauen bestellt hat.
> Meine Vorbestellung hat er aber schon.
> 
> Ein Wasservoglelimitat als Oberflächenköder für verkrautete Gewässer. Beim Zug durch das Wasser drehen sich die roten Paddelfüsse wie kleine Propeller.
> ...


Hast du den Whopper Plopper schon? Der fetzt auch total in Krautfeldern!


----------



## ollidi (3. Juni 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Hast du den Whopper Plopper schon?


Nee... Leider noch nicht. Aber vorbestellt.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Juni 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Hast du den Whopper Plopper schon? Der fetzt auch total in Krautfeldern!


Hallo,

ja, der läuft wunderbar und gefällt mir auch - nur habe ich darauf noch nichts gefangen  . Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, er gefällt mir einfach und irgendwann wird es schon mal rumsen. Er ist jetzt in der vierten Saison im Einsatz.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. Juni 2022)

Gestern war ich seit langer Zeit einmal wieder im Angelladen, für das Bisschen Geraffel habe ich 52,45 Euro gelöhnt, der Wahnsinn!






Vielleicht sollte ich besser mit dem Golfspielen beginnen oder aber mir einen Learjet zulegen? Zeit den Gürtel enger zu schnallen...


----------



## Lorenz (17. Juni 2022)

Heru und TempleReef Popper in 90-160g. Ich freue mich schon auf April.


----------



## Angelmann67 (18. Juni 2022)

So, der Tackle-Affe hat mal wieder zugeschlagen. 
Ein paar Garnelen, zum Meerforellen-Angeln.
Fahre mit Familie, Anfang Juli,  an die Ostsee und da Pattegrisen auch ein gängiges Muster, für Mefos ist, müssten die Shrimps am Jigkopf eigentlich auch funktionieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2022)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> müssten die Shrimps am Jigkopf eigentlich auch funktionieren.



Da bin ich gespannt.
Schreib mal anschließend ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (18. Juni 2022)

Na Angelmann....da bin ich gespannt ob die Shrimps der Erfolg bringen.......mein Angelbuddy fischt nur noch auf Meerforelle mit Spiroeigenbau und frischen Garnelen und fängt sich doof und dämlich..... an Meerforellen, unfassbar gut


----------



## Angelmann67 (18. Juni 2022)

Habe auch schon kleine Gufis an der Spiro-Montage, erfolgreich auf Mefo eingesetzt.
Im Angelshop hat man mich belächelt, weil Mefos fängt man nicht mit Gummifischen.
Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. 
Habe vorher Mefoblinker(Sandeel) und auch Garnelenmuster(Fliegen) am Spiro präsentiert. 
Da passierte garnichts.
Also probieren geht über studieren und wenn da Barsche drauf reinfallen, warum nicht auch eine Forelle.
Kleiner schwarzer Shad(6cm), am Tangfeld vorbeigezogen und es sprangen sofort 2 Mefos am Köder vorbei.
Adrenalin schießt ins Blut und sofort nochmal hingeworfen und das Tempo reduziert und sofort gab's einen Einschlag. 
62cm Silberbarren, also sollte die Garnele auch funzen. 
Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall berichten.
Noch 2 Wochen,  kribbelt schon in den Fingern.


----------



## warrior (18. Juni 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Heru und TempleReef Popper in 90-160g. Ich freue mich schon auf April.


Gab es die irgendwo im Angebot? Wo geht's hin im April?


----------



## Lorenz (18. Juni 2022)

warrior schrieb:


> Gab es die irgendwo im Angebot? Wo geht's hin im April?


Nein, die waren leider nicht ganz billig... 
Es geht in den O_man.


----------



## warrior (18. Juni 2022)

Super!
Wir haben im April leider kein Boot mehr bekommen, wollten dort auf Tuna fischen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (22. Juni 2022)

So, die Ostsee ruft, am 3.7.22 geht's los und ich habe gerade noch die Sendung erhalten, die für den 4.7.22 angekündigt war. 
Puhh.
Sehen aber gut aus, 7,5cm und 10gr.


----------



## Mooskugel (22. Juni 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, der läuft wunderbar und gefällt mir auch - nur habe ich darauf noch nichts gefangen  . Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, er gefällt mir einfach und irgendwann wird es schon mal rumsen. Er ist jetzt in der vierten Saison im Einsatz.
> 
> ...


Der Whopper Plopper ist schon klasse.  Ich hab jedesmal ein Grinsen im Gesicht wenn der seine Bahnen zieht, gefangen hab ich darauf aber auch noch nichts.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Juni 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Der Whopper Plopper ist schon klasse.  Ich hab jedesmal ein Grinsen im Gesicht wenn der seine Bahnen zieht, gefangen hab ich darauf aber auch noch nichts.


Hallo,

die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.  
Aber er läuft ja wirklich sehr schön und ich denke, dass es da schon mal rappelt  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Angelmann67 (3. Juli 2022)

So Männers,
Heute in Olpenitz angekommen und das Bild ist von unserem Hausboot, geschossen.
MEGA .
Heute Abend mache ich den ersten Ausflug,  auf Dorsch und Mefo, um die neuen Köder, die ich gekostet hatte, zu testen.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall hier berichten.
Drückt mir die Daumen.

Fettes Petri allen und Grüße von der Ostsee.


----------



## Angelmann67 (3. Juli 2022)

Verfickte Autokorrektur:
Die Köder hatte ich natürlich gepostet und nicht gekostet.
Sorry.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (3. Juli 2022)

Natürlich verflixte Autokorrektur!


----------



## Mescalero (3. Juli 2022)

I don neet a f#/%<<g spelcheker.


----------



## Angelmann67 (3. Juli 2022)

So meine Freunde, 
Regen: kein Problem,  mit passender Kleidung, ein paar Horni-Bisse, Aussteiger,
Aber Gewitter mit Blitzen, ist mir dann doch zu riskant. 
Also Bruce Willis mit nem Glas Wein und Chips.
Mal schauen,  was der morgige Tag zu bieten hat. 

Heute ist nicht alle Tage,  ich komm wieder,  keine Frage.


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. Juli 2022)

Moin moin,
kleines Update von heute morgen.
5 Uhr Wecker klingelt,  raus auße Federn, Katzenwäsche, duschen kann ich später.
Ausserdem könnte Davidoff den Fangerfolg schmälern.
Das wollen wir auf keinen Fall. 
Also rein inne Stiefel und ab dafür.
Habe mir einen schönen Platz,  in der Steinschüttung, der Hafeneinfahrt ausgesucht.
Mit vorsichtigen Schritten, dir Steine runterkraxeln und erstmal nen Wobbler rangetüddelt.
Die ersten Kontakte, das Blut gerät in Wallung, stellen sich leider als Quallen heraus. 
Köderwechsel.
Sandeel-Darter von Savage Dear ran und raus damit.
Das Ding fliegt fliegt schön weit und ich hole den kleinen Weissen, mit zackigen Sprüngen ein.
Erster Fischkontakt, nein,
doch  da noch mals ein Einschlag und das Ding hängt.
Drei Hornis blieben dann hängen, ein kleinerer und zwei weitere, so um die 60cm.
Boah entscheidet, sehr geil. 
Hatte noch einige Aussteigen und einen heftigeren Biss, ist leider wieder ausgestiegen.
Da ich den Gufi tiefer geführt und ein Tock gespürt habe,  tippe ich auf einen Dorsch.
An gleicher Stelle,  hatte ich vor 4 Jahren schon Dorsch.
Da geht noch was,  bin jetzt mal so richtig angefixt. 
Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Juli 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
> Aber er läuft ja wirklich sehr schön und ich denke, dass es da schon mal rappelt  .
> ...


Aber sie  stirbt.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juli 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Aber sie  stirbt.


Hallo,

na ja, kann schon stimmen. Letzte Woche hatte ich den wieder mal für so ne halbe Stunde im Einsatz - war nichts, aber der Tag war sowieso mau.
Aber der "ploppert" halt gar so schön. Am Sonntag haben wir Königsfischen und Fischerfest, da werde ich dem wieder ein halbes Stündchen gönnen  

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. Juli 2022)

Moin moin, 
Angelmänners und Gleichgesinnte,
Wie so oft,  bin ich heute morgen,  vor dem Wecker aufgewacht,  um mein holdes Weib nicht zu erzürnen. 
Spotwechsel: gestern war ich auf der Steinpackung der Hafeneinfahrt und wie sich heraus stellte,  zu recht.
Heute hatte ich mir, die Kaimauer(Kai war nicht da, also die Gunst der Stunde genutzt),
gegenüber ausgeguckt und wie Spotwahl, war auch hier goldrichtig.
Nach ein paar Würfen, mit den neuen Wobblern, von Rapala, siehe da, passierte erst nichts. Mist hätte drauf gewettet, dass da was geht.
Aber der Wurm muss nicht dem Angler schmecken, also war die Köderwahl, erstmal suboptimal. 
Dann muss halt der Erfolgsserie von gestern ran.
Hat ja auch geliefert.
Also den kleinen Sandaal-Darter, wieder rangetüdelt und mit etwas Rückenwind, schön weit raus mit dem Ding.
Mit dem dritten Wurf, dann der ersehnte Ruck in der Rute.
Der erste Horni(ca. 60cm) hängt, einen weiteren verloren und unzählige Attacken, bis kur vor dem Ufer.
So, das war lustig, jetzt mal den Boden der Hafeneinfahrt Abtasten, auch mit dem Sandaal, weil der Darterjig gut absinken.
2ter Wurf, nach der vierten Absinkphase,
der Einschlag und da war er dann auch, der Dorsch, den ich hier vermutete.
Läuft.
Nächster Spotwechsel, an eine anschließenden kleine Bucht, mit großen Steinen und viel Blasentang.
Hier hatten wir vor vier Jahren schon Mefos am Band.
Jetzt mal die Garnelen ausprobieren, das wäre doch der Hammer und das Trippel.
Nix.
Wobbler: Nix
Durchlauf-Wobbler: Nix
Mefo-Blinker: Nix
Never Chance a winning Team,
Also der Darter wieder.
Damit hatte ich dann zwei Nachlässe und einen Aussteiger(alle drei, Mefos), der absolute Knaller.
So, jetzt erstmal Frühstück. 
Bis später.

L.G. undn Fettes Petri.


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. Juli 2022)

Moin moin, 
So, ausnahmsweise mal Kurzbericht, 
Ich muss dringend BuBu machen.
Petrus war mir heute, abermals,  gut gesinnt. 
Nach satten 2 Stunden mit Null Kontakten, 
kam der erlösende Biss.
Einen wunderschönen Silberbarren, von 41cm, hatte sich den sagenhaften Sandeel Darter, reingenagelt und so mein Glück perfekt gemacht .


----------



## yukonjack (6. Juli 2022)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> So, ausnahmsweise mal Kurzbericht,
> Ich muss dringend BuBu machen.
> Petrus war mir heute, abermals,  gut gesinnt.
> ...


Ja schön, aber was hast du denn jetzt gekauft?


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. Juli 2022)

Die Köder die ich hier eingesetzt und versprochen, die Ergebnisse zu posten.
Kannst du weiter vorne, schauen und lesen.

L.G.Axel


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. Juli 2022)

So, um das Ganze hier, nicht vollkommen zu verwässern, habe ich im Wassersportzentrum Kappeln, ein wenig Kleinkram gekauft.
Die hatten leider keine Jigköpfe mit 20g.
das fing mit 60g. an und datteln war mirn 
büschen zu viel.
Also ist selber tüddeln angesagt und das kam dabei reraus.
Ich habe den Karabiner, absichtlich nach unten verlegt,  so kann ich das Gewicht, bei Bedarf verändern. 
Das versuche ich,  heute Abend,  nochmals auf Dorsch.
Werde berichten.

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Nuesse (6. Juli 2022)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> So, um das Ganze hier, nicht vollkommen zu verwässern, habe ich im Wassersportzentrum Kappeln, ein wenig Kleinkram gekauft.
> Die hatten leider keine Jigköpfe mit 20g.
> das fing mit 60g. an und datteln war mirn
> büschen zu viel.
> ...


Mit den Haken bin ich nicht einverstanden ,ändere das bitte unverzüglich.


----------



## hanzz (6. Juli 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Mit den Haken bin ich nicht einverstanden ,ändere das bitte unverzüglich.


Die Haken sind schon ok, müssen nur anders aufgezogen werden, dann guckt der Haken auch besser raus und greift besser !


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. Juli 2022)

Sorry,
Da habt ihr natürlich vollkommen Recht. 
Ich habe die etwas mehr nach oben, aufgezogen, jetzt steht der Haken, viel mehr heraus.
Sehr aufmerksam von euch.
Ich möchte ja auch ungern einen Fisch verlieren, weil der Haken nicht richtig greift.
TOP


----------



## Silverfish1 (6. Juli 2022)

Manchmal muss man sich auch was gönnen 
Tenryu Super Mix270 + Daiwa Certate 3000LT


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2022)

Also never ever werde ich ne asymmetrische Teilung mit etwas längerem Spitzenteil verstehen.
Hat meine Okuma Cortez auch und ist ja die Einladung das Teil beim Transport zu schrotten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Juli 2022)

Ich habe auch zwei 220er-Spinnruten mit 3/4-Teilung = Griff + Blank (wird quasi in den Griff eingesteckt).

Affengeile Taktstock-Rutenaktion, macht mir voll Laune. Transportlänge 1,75 m.

Transportiere ich grundsätzlich nur demontiert im Rutenrohr, Ruten jeweils noch in ihren Original-Futteralen befindlich und mit Spitzenschutz versehen.

Das ist zwar insgesamt durchaus etwas umständlich, aber das Angelvergnügen mit den Dingern entschädigt mich da vollauf für die paar Minuten Rigging-Aufwand. Macht mir persönlich nichts aus.


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2022)

jo, deswegen schrieb ich "etwas längeres"...; Steckbarer Griff ist absolut logisch und habe und wertschätze ich auch mehrfach, ist für mich annähernd gleichwertig zu einteilig außer halt mit besseren Transporteigenschaften


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> ist für mich annähernd gleichwertig zu einteilig außer halt mit besseren Transporteigenschaften



Genau, das macht Laune. Meine 3/4-Ruten sind sehr giftig und schnell mit viel Dampf, haben aber unter Last eine sehr schöne durchgängige Biegekurve. Könnte man evtl. als "progressive Aktion" bezeichnen.


----------



## Minimax (6. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Also never ever werde ich ne asymmetrische Teilung mit etwas längerem Spitzenteil verstehen.


Ja, ich stimme zu, umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus. Ich angle seit dem Winter mit einer zweiteiligen Rute, deren Handteil ca. 15-20oderso Cm länger ist als das Spitzenteil. Für mich Schlamm/Sandkrabbelnden, Angeln-in-die- Cargobay-des-Minimobil-werfenden, Ruten-brutal-mit-Haushaltsgummis-zusammenlaschenden, Sorglos-Zerstreuten Ansitz-Rutenquäler eine Offenbarung.
In Zusammengelegtem Zustand ist empfindliche Spitze des ST durch das Vorstehende HT (verschlossen durch einen 2k-armierten Moosgummistopfen) geschützt, und das untere Offene Ende durch den ebenfalls hervorstehenden Griff- denn es ist leicht, das dort Sand und Schmutz hineingeraten.

Damit sind wesentliche Gefahrenmomente für die Rute mitigiert*. Daher zwei Daumen hoch für kürzere Spitzenteile.

Hg Minimax

*Natürlich wird das Ende für das liebgewonnene Selbstbaurütchen eines Tages kommen, entweder in Form eines zuschlagenden Aussenschotts des Minimobils, eines sauberen Durchschusses durch das Ledgerblei beim Hängerlösens, oder beim Anhieb gegen einen Brückenpfeiler.


----------



## Mescalero (6. Juli 2022)

Silverfish1 
Sehr geil, ich wusste gar nicht, dass Tenryu auch Spinruten baut.


----------



## Silverfish1 (6. Juli 2022)

Ich kenn nur Spinnruten von den, mal abgesehen von Sägeblättern aber ob das die selben Unternehmen sind weis ich nicht. Die Ruten sind in kontinental Europa nur noch in Frankreich zu bekommen und günstig sind Sie leider nicht.


----------



## Mescalero (6. Juli 2022)

Tenkararuten bauen sie und zwar so ziemlich die teuersten, die es gibt. Ein paar Gamakatsus kommen preislich vielleicht nah ran. Ich habe mal einen Bericht über den Firmengründer gelesen, selbst passionierter Angler mit dem Anspruch, die besten Ruten der Welt bauen zu wollen. Vielleicht hat er das geschafft, das kann ich nicht beurteilen. 
Tenryu Furaibo


----------



## Nuesse (6. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Tenryu Furaibo


Bei der Spinnrute gefiel mir das Rot überhaupt nicht,bei der Tenkara Rute hingegen 
hab ich Stielaugen bekommen .
Ob es am Kork liegt ? Sowas schönes bekommt man wohl nicht in Europa gekauft oder ?


----------



## Silverfish1 (6. Juli 2022)

Ich muss sagen mir gefällt das rot richtig gut, weil das Duplon schwarz ist, gibt auch Modelle da ist selbst das Dulpon rot was mir dann Zuviel wäre. Mir gefallen auch die Illex Element Ruten in gelb gut weil mal wieder was anders ist als nur schwarze blank‘s.


----------



## Mescalero (6. Juli 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Bei der Spinnrute gefiel mir das Rot überhaupt nicht,bei der Tenkara Rute hingegen
> hab ich Stielaugen bekommen .
> Ob es am Kork liegt ? Sowas schönes bekommt man wohl nicht in Europa gekauft oder ?


Nicht das ich wüsste. Flyfishing Dolomiti hat einige Nissin Ruten im Programm aber ich kenne keinen Händler, der Tenryu anbietet.

Bei Plat kann man aber bedenkenlos einkaufen. Sind zwar nicht die schnellsten aber korrekt und zuverlässig.


----------



## Angelmann67 (8. Juli 2022)

Moin moin Männers,
So, letzter Tag ist heute angebrochen, in Olpenitz und ich bin dann mal, um 4:30 Uhr  los und schauen, ob noch was geht.
Dieses Mal,  habe ich von unserem Anlegesteg geangelt und siehe da, bleibt doch ein kleiner Fenster Horni, am Wobbler hängen.
Das übrigens der erste und einzige Fisch, aufn Hardbait.
Dann, der Knaller, heute Nachmittag,  die Mädels möchten einen Strandtag einlegen und da habe ich ja so richtig Bock drauf.
Was soll ich machen, da muss ich leider mit und meine Spinnrute kann unmöglich alleine zuhause bleiben.
So schnelln Gummi rangetüddelt(Spro iris Popeye 9cm 2/0 7g.) und raus damit.
Da knallt mir Da doch glatt, ne 63cm Mefo drauf und ich bin total ausem Häuschen,
bleib dran Baby bleib dran.
Es dauert ein bisschen,  bis ich die Schönheit, auf dem Blasentang landen kann.
Man wasn grandioser Abschluss, son geiler Fisch, hätte besser nicht sein können. 
Der Jighaken saß fest im Maulwinkel, der sich mit etwas Druck aber gut lösen lässt.
Garnicht lange rumfackeln, schnelln Bild und ab in die Freiheit , danke für deinen Besuch.
Danke Petrus.
Danke Olpenitz, heute ist nicht alle Tage, ich komm wieder keine Frage.


----------



## Skott (8. Juli 2022)

Ich wünsche dir ein aufrichtiges PETRI, aber Kritik muss ich angesichts deiner Bilder doch los werden...:
Wenn ich einen Fisch release (DANKE dafür!!!), muss ich ihm doch nicht vorher noch in die Kiemen fassen....


----------



## Angelmann67 (8. Juli 2022)

Deine Kritik ist angemessen, hatte ich doch schon ein schönes Bild von dem Fisch auf dem Tang.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. Juli 2022)

Jeep Skott, bin ich bei Dir. Wenn Mann einen Fisch releaset findet ein Kiemengriff nicht statt, wobei ich mir Dir Frage stelle, wieso eine 63er Meefo nicht in den Backofen gesetzt wird...........


----------



## Skott (9. Juli 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> ..... wobei ich mir Dir Frage stelle, wieso eine 63er Meefo nicht in den Backofen gesetzt wird...........


Vielleicht, weil es der letzte Urlaubstag war und er keine Möglichkeit der Verwertung mehr hatte und ein gekühlter Transport auch nicht möglch war...


----------



## Lorenz (20. Juli 2022)

Shimano Spheros SW-A zum Jiggen und Spinnfischen


----------



## Schmitz (20. Juli 2022)

3d Hering shad von savage gear, wurde mir empfohlen. Ich habe die 16cm Variante gekauft, mit guten Willen ist der Gummi 14 cm. Wenn ich die 19cm Variante kaufe bekomme ich dann 17 cm?

Ich schicke die jetzt zurück, fühle mich so ein bisschen verschaukelt


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2022)

Du musst bisschen ziehen....ist doch Gummi.


----------



## Schmitz (20. Juli 2022)

Ha ha


----------



## Nuesse (27. Juli 2022)

Einer meiner Lieblingswobbler ,nur leider ziemlich teuer


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juli 2022)

Fangen die Flash-Js bei dir gut?
Ich hatte mit den Dingern(damals als sie rauskamen) nie recht Erfolg obwohl sie rein oprisch richtig etwas hermachen.
Keitech zB. lief immer weitaus besser.


----------



## Nuesse (27. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fangen die Flash-Js bei dir gut?
> Ich hatte mit den Dingern(damals als sie rauskamen) nie recht Erfolg obwohl sie rein oprisch richtig etwas hermachen.
> Keitech zB. lief immer weitaus besser.


Bei klarem Wasser bilde ich mir ein dass sie besser fangen .Ich fische die Dinger auch ziemlich fein ,entweder DS oder am 
Spine Rig .Selten mit Jigkopf .

Ich lass die Dinger auch hin und wieder einfach baumeln quasi als "tote Rute" 
wenn man schnell ist bleibt manchmal auch was hängen .


----------



## Lorenz (30. Juli 2022)

6 Penn reel cover L und XL
... hab ich meinen Rollen gegönnt.

Shimano 10/14k passen mit angeklappter Kurbel und 20/25k mit gutem Willen gerade noch so in die XL, ggfs müsste man da die Kurbel abnehmen.


----------



## jkc (30. Juli 2022)

Kleines Upgrade




Man will ja vorbereitet sein.


----------



## hanzz (30. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Kleines Upgrade
> Anhang anzeigen 413955
> 
> Man will ja vorbereitet sein.


Ach du immer mit nem Understatement. 
Da passt ja grad mal n 140er so eben drauf.


----------



## alexpp (31. Juli 2022)

Ist zwar noch nicht da, aber ich konnte mich gerade bei einer Stella FK 2500 HG nicht zurückhalten.
Angel Domäne gibt gerade 15% Rabatt auf alles, die Rolle hat inkl. Versand 540€ gekostet.


----------



## vonda1909 (31. Juli 2022)




----------



## vonda1909 (31. Juli 2022)

Für lange 
Nächte


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. August 2022)

Der Flash Shad, ist auf Barsch, ne echte Fangmachine.
Ganz einfach, am leichten Jig.
Mega.


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. August 2022)

So, mal rausgesucht.
Aus Kostengründen, fische ich mittlerweile, 
Den hier: € 5,31  48%OFF | Dr. fisch 5/6 stücke Angeln Weiche Kunststoff Lockt Silikon Köder Paddel Schwanz Shad Wurm Swimbaits Süßwasser Bass Trout 70mm 80mm 100mm
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOQj0VE
Läuft super und fängt genauso gut.


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. August 2022)

Hab ich nun seit ein paar Wochen und bin begeistert ...
Nutze ihn auch zu Hause, wenn der große Grill sich nicht lohnt.


----------



## yukonjack (4. August 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hab ich nun seit ein paar Wochen und bin begeistert ...
> Nutze ihn auch zu Hause, wenn der große Grill sich nicht lohnt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414266
> ...


Ist doch genau der Richtige für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch ( wenn nur der Preis nicht wäre) und sooo muss ne Bratwurst aussehen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. August 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ist doch genau der Richtige für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch ( wenn nur der Preis nicht wäre) und sooo muss ne Bratwurst aussehen.


Nicht täuschen lassen, der reicht auch für den großen Hunger  
Ja, der Preis ist nicht ohne, aber wenn man ihn mal nutzen konnte, relativiert er sich m.M.n.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (4. August 2022)

Hoi,
Vom Finanzamt gab es Geld zurück und gleich mal so ein Dingbums zum testen gekauft! 

Grussen Michael


----------



## DenizJP (4. August 2022)

Schöne Combo hier für 5€ gekauft 

Ob die auf Zander taugt ^^


----------



## hanzz (4. August 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ob die auf Zander taugt


Zum Erschlagen ?


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. August 2022)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Vom Finanzamt gab es Geld zurück und gleich mal so ein Dingbums zum testen gekauft!



Stahlvorfach direkt im Sprengring ist eine böse Abriss-Provokation - die Drahtenden rechts und links der "Lücke" können das Vorfach stark beschädigen. Zudem weiß niemand, wie vorsichtig die Schlaufe beim Montieren durch den Sprengring gedreht und dabei evtl. mies angequetscht wurde.

Würde ich vor dem Ersteinsatz daher unbedingt umbauen:

Die Vorfachschlaufe wegzwicken, einen guten Solid Ring in neu gequetschter Schlaufe ans Stahlvorfach-Ende, darin dann den Sprengring des Hakens einhängen. Dann ist das safe und hochlasttauglich.

Generell markenunabhängig echt grausig, was für suboptimale Konstruktionen da teils werksmäßig verbaut sind - da gibt es einen Haufen Zeug, das förmlich nach Abriss schreit.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. August 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ob die auf Zander taugt ^^



Zander sind Luschen an der Leine, das dürfte die Combo schon überleben.

Bei Waller-Beifanggefahr könnte das aber übel ausgehen - Tele plus Heckbremse würde ich da nicht einsetzen wollen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (4. August 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Stahlvorfach direkt im Sprengring ist eine böse Abriss-Provokation - die Drahtenden rechts und links der "Lücke" können das Vorfach stark beschädigen. Zudem weiß niemand, wie vorsichtig die Schlaufe beim Montieren durch den Sprengring gedreht und dabei evtl. mies angequetscht wurde.
> 
> Würde ich vor dem Ersteinsatz daher unbedingt umbauen:
> 
> ...


Hoi,

danke für deinen Hinweis aber den Stahl habe ich nach dem Auspacken schon gewechselt und der Sprengring ist nicht mehr Teil dieser Mannschaft 

Grussen Michael


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. August 2022)

Hervorragend - jemand, der genau hinschaut


----------



## Fishhunter97 (5. August 2022)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> So, mal rausgesucht.
> Aus Kostengründen, fische ich mittlerweile,
> Den hier: € 5,31  48%OFF | Dr. fisch 5/6 stücke Angeln Weiche Kunststoff Lockt Silikon Köder Paddel Schwanz Shad Wurm Swimbaits Süßwasser Bass Trout 70mm 80mm 100mm
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOQj0VE
> Läuft super und fängt genauso gut.


Mahlzeit,

mal ne kurze Frage: sind die Köder von da wirklich gut ? ich denke mal, es kommen ja fast alle im deutschen Handel auch aus China. Aber sind auch wobbler, Jigköpfe usw. von da in Ordnung ? Ich habe da keine Erfahrung, aber wenn man die Lieferzeit überbrücken kann lohnt es sich finanziell schon da zu bestellen...


----------



## jkc (5. August 2022)

Es gibt ne ganze Menge brauchbares und auch Schrott. Dazu gibts hier auch einen ewig langen Thread mit Empfehlungen / Erfahrungen.


----------



## punkarpfen (5. August 2022)

Bei Barsch-Alarm wird das auf sehr vielen Seiten diskutiert. Die Sachen, die ich bislang bei Ali bestellt habe, waren alle OK aber nichts war überragend.


----------



## hanzz (5. August 2022)

Fishhunter97 schrieb:


> : sind die Köder von da wirklich gut


teils sind da richtig gute sachen dabei, teils aber auch nicht so. kann man also allgemein nicht beantworten.

Oft sind es aber die selben Köder, die es unter anderem Namen nur halt in teurer gibt.


----------



## punkarpfen (5. August 2022)

Hi, 
oft auch als Kopien. Die aber nicht schlecht sein müssen. Der Ablauf bei Ali ist unkompliziert und professionell. Derzeit sind die Sachen aber gar nicht so billig.


----------



## hanzz (5. August 2022)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> waren alle OK aber nichts war überragend.


den einen oder anderen Wobbler oder Topwater Köder von Ali kann ich extrem hoch loben, war dann aber auch kein 1 Euro Artikel, sondern eher in der Preisklasse 7-9 Euro, welche aber hierzulande in der Qualität sicher das doppelte gekostet hätten.


----------



## jkc (5. August 2022)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> ...aber nichts war überragend.


Preis - Leistung bei Kleinteilen z.T. überragend, meine aktuellen Lieblingssprengringe kommen z.B. von dort; Qualitativ wesentlich hochwertiger als manch namhaftes Produkt hier zu unter 10% des Preises, dazu nicht diese abgepackten Kleinmengen sondern Verpackungsgrößen mehr oder weniger frei wählbar z.B. 50er Packs ohne unnötig viel Verpackungsmüll.


----------



## punkarpfen (5. August 2022)

Hi, stimmt ich habe auch gerade 100 Rotationsperlen bestellt. Da ist der preisliche Unterschied schon deutlich zu den Eisele Perlen.


----------



## punkarpfen (5. August 2022)

Ich habe lange Zeit immer gepredigt, dass man an Kleinteilen nicht sparen sollte, weil die so wichtig sind. Mittlerweile kann man da teilweise ohne Qualitätseinbußen sparen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. August 2022)

Moin Fishhunter97,
Die hier gepolsterten Gummies, weiter oben, sind mega.
Genau wie beim Original,  ist hier eine Reflexfolie mit eingearbeitet und der Lauf ist auch schön hochfrequent, wie ich s bei einen kleinen Gufi, erwarte.
Habe gerade auch wieder eine Sendung, mit Spinnerblätter, kugelgelagert, aufn  Weg.
Ich stelle natürlich,  bei Lieferung,  hier wieder ein paar Bilder rein, gerne mit Montage.

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. August 2022)

Verfickte Autokorrektur. 
Nicht gepolstert sondern gepostet. 
Unglaublich.


----------



## Nuesse (5. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> den einen oder anderen Wobbler oder Topwater Köder von Ali kann ich extrem hoch loben, war dann aber auch kein 1 Euro Artikel, sondern eher in der Preisklasse 7-9 Euro, welche aber hierzulande in der Qualität sicher das doppelte gekostet hätten.











						DUO Tide Minnow Lance 110S
					

DUO ist einer der bekanntesten und beliebtesten JDM-Hersteller. Die Tide Minnow-Serie gehört dabei zu den bekanntesten und meist gefischten Hardbaits aus dem Hause DUO. Weitwurf-Köder auch bei Gegenwind Als DUO die  Tide...




					www.hechtundbarsch.de
				




Den hier hab ich als "Kopie" geschenkt bekommen ,läuft genau wie das "Original" .
Ich hab nur andere Drillinge montiert .


----------



## Lorenz (5. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> den einen oder anderen Wobbler oder Topwater Köder kann ich extrem hoch loben, *war dann aber auch kein 1 Euro Artikel, sondern eher in der Preisklasse 7-9* Euro, welche aber hierzulande in der Qualität sicher das doppelte gekostet hätten


Qualität hat eben ihren Preis. 
Die Chinesen können teilweise echt guten Kram machen, wenn man entsprechend dafür bezahlt. 

Die können auch gescheite oder teure Markenkleinteile und Haken montieren, aber siehe oben. Wenn der Kunde nur auf den Preis schielt, kriegt er eben billig-billig...


----------



## Lorenz (5. August 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Den hier hab ich als "Kopie" geschenkt bekommen ,läuft genau wie das "Original" .
> Ich hab nur andere Drillinge montiert .


Wirklich? 
Was ähnlich aussieht, muss nicht gleichwertig sein. Wurfverhalten, Haltbarkeit, Kleinteile, Verlässlichkeit (z.B. das das Produkt und die Haken zumindest halbwegs taugen) etc sind auch potentielle Gründe zur original Markenware zu greifen. Auch ist es nicht verkehrt innovative Hersteller zu fördern, denn der Chinese, der günstig kopiert, bringt vermutlich wenig Neues auf den Markt... 
Letztendlich muss jeder selber entscheiden je nach Anwendungsgebiet, Hängerquote und Finanzkraft. Ich kaufe auch Kopien und Originale.


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. August 2022)

Das sehe und handhabe das so wie Lorenz,
bin aber auch, des öfteren von Markenartikeln enttäuscht. 
So zuletzt, die Rapala Wobbler, auch hier gepostet, rosten die Drillinge schon nach kurzer Zeit. 
Da darf man doch, bei mehr als 13€, doch auch vernünftige Haken erwarten. 
Habe ich dann durch gute Carbon'Stahlhaken, von Ali ersetzt.
Die Mischung macht's.


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. August 2022)

Moin moin, 
frisch eingetroffen und maln Montagebeispiel, am Slick Shad 9cm
und Popeye 12cm.
Funktioniert aber auch super, mit dem EasyShiner, weil der auch nen super Lauf hat.


----------



## ollidi (6. August 2022)

Da ja der Angelladen meines Vertrauens leider dicht macht, habe ich meine Sammlung noch um eine heruntergesetzte Rute und Rolle ergänzt.
Die Rute ist eine Macans 4-21 Gramm (ich vermute mal China) und die Rolle ist eine 4000er Tubertini.
Den Rutennamen habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört, aber das Stück sieht echt schick aus und ist auch sauber verarbeitet. Mir gefällt der kurze Griff, weil ich sie damit recht handlich zum Werfen finde. Farblich passt die Rolle auch gut zur Rute. und mit dem WG ist die Rute eine gute Allrounderin für Zander und Hecht. Rückgrad hat sie genug.


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Da ja der Angelladen meines Vertrauens leider dicht macht, habe ich meine Sammlung noch um eine heruntergesetzte Rute und Rolle ergänzt.
> Die Rute ist eine Macans 4-21 Gramm (ich vermute mal China) und die Rolle ist eine 4000er Tubertini.
> Den Rutennamen habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört, aber das Stück sieht echt schick aus und ist auch sauber verarbeitet. Mir gefällt der kurze Griff, weil ich sie damit recht handlich zum Werfen finde. Farblich passt die Rolle auch gut zur Rute. und mit dem WG ist die Rute eine gute Allrounderin für Zander und Hecht. Rückgrad hat sie genug.
> Anhang anzeigen 414504
> ...


Schick schick 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## ollidi (6. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit


Danke.    Mal abwarten wann ich sie entjungfere.


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Danke.    Mal abwarten wann ich sie entjungfere.


Vorspiel ist ja auch schön


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ach du immer mit nem Understatement.
> Da passt ja grad mal n 140er so eben drauf.


Eben, ist noch zu kurz für einen Rekordfisch!


----------



## Peter117 (6. August 2022)

Naja, nach nem 140er Hecht kommt nicht mehr viel...


----------



## Lorenz (7. August 2022)

"Ein Schnäppchen aus Asien, für den nächsten Männerurlaub"
... wenn meine Freundin fragt...


----------



## Harrie (7. August 2022)

Moin Lorenz,
womit mit wird das gute Stück verheiratet?


----------



## Lorenz (7. August 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> Moin Lorenz,
> womit mit wird das gute Stück verheiratet?


Mit einer schwarz-silbernen Saragosa 20.000 SW. Das reicht mir...


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. August 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> "Ein Schnäppchen aus Asien, für den nächsten Männerurlaub"
> ... wenn meine Freundin fragt...


Aber die Schweinswale in der Ostsee lässt du aber in Ruhe, gell


----------



## warrior (7. August 2022)

Moin Lorenz, 
Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute.
Aber eine 20000er mit knapp1000g daran wirst du nicht lange fischen können.
Ich hätte sie mit einer 14000er gepaart.
Es sei denn, du benötigst die große Schnurfassung.


----------



## Lorenz (7. August 2022)

warrior schrieb:


> Aber eine 20000er mit knapp1000g daran wirst du nicht lange fischen können.


Bisher habe ich hauptsächlich Xzoga 7708/7710 mit der älteren etwas leichteren 18000 F gefischt. Das ging 3-5 Tage, wenn man gelegentlich etwas leichteres Spinnfischen/Jiggen mit z.B. einer 8k einbaut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2022)

Du brauchst eine so hohe Schnurkapazität, trotz PE? 

anbei, die Saragosa 20000 SW ist von Shimano mit 822g angegeben, das ist schon erheblich unter 1000g.
Oder anders gesagt nur eben 222g schwerer als 'ne stinknormale durchschnittliche 600g Alu-Spinnrolle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Da ja der Angelladen meines Vertrauens leider dicht macht, habe ich meine Sammlung noch um eine heruntergesetzte Rute und Rolle ergänzt.
> Die Rute ist eine Macans 4-21 Gramm (ich vermute mal China) und die Rolle ist eine 4000er Tubertini.


Die Rolle ist von der Basistype her eine Ryobi Ecusima in der neuen Generation mit dem hinten spitzen Gehäuse.
Da hast du sehr viel Rolle drin, für einen potentiell sehr niedrigen Preis. Tubertini verkauft die gerne etwas teurer, macht gerne etwas edler (Gold), aber du hast ja Ausverkauf gehabt.


----------



## Lorenz (7. August 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ... bei, die Saragosa 20000 SW ist von Shimano mit 822g angegeben, das ist schon erheblich unter 1000g.


Das ist schon ein ziemlicher Klotz. Die Saragosa 25000 SW hab ich mal gewogen und kam mit Schnur auf 1070g. Die  Saragosa 18000 F auf 854g.

Die 20/25k bzw 18k F hab ich halt schon. Die relativ neuen 14k Saragosa wären vielleicht eine Option. Die 14k Stella ist teuer. Älteren günstigeren Rollen um die 10k würde ich regelmäßiges schweres Poppern nicht zutrauen.


----------



## ollidi (7. August 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist von der Basistype her eine Ryobi Ecusima in der neuen Generation mit dem hinten spitzen Gehäuse.


Danke für die Info.


----------



## warrior (7. August 2022)

Sowohl die 14000er Stella SWB wie die neue 14000er Saragosa habe ich im Einsatz. Ich bemerke da keine Unterschiede. Außer das die Stella das dreifache kostet.
Für uns Urlaubsangler, die diese Rollen 1-2 Mal im Jahr im Einsatz haben, ist die Saragosa topp.


----------



## Lorenz (7. August 2022)

Ja, wie gesagt, das sehe ich als Option, die es vorher nicht gab. Ich nehme jetzt aber erstmal was da ist. Für meine PE5 (oder vielleicht auch die PE8 Spinnrute) hab ich eine Spheros 14k angeschafft.

Spheros SW-A 14000 xg 678g (ohne Schnur)
Saragosa F 18000  860g (mit Schnur)
Saragosa SW 20000 1035g (mit Schnur)


----------



## Harrie (7. August 2022)

Hi Lorenz,
nur mal als Tip!
Ich habe Twinpower 8.000 SW-A mit zusätzlicher 16.000 Maxelspule, Twinpower 14.000 SW-B (passt auch die Maxelspule), umgebaute Spheros 14.000 FB (ist jetzt fast eine Saragosa F), Biomaster 10.000 SW sowie eine Saragosa 6.000 SW.
Ich würde keine der Rollen Heute mehr kaufen, wie Warrior schon geschrieben hat, für die paar Urlaubstage.
Schau dir mal die Okuma Azores ZXP 14.000 oder 16.000 an.
Ich fische die Rollen regelmäßig in 4.000 / 6.000 und 8.000 Größe, die 16.000 habe ich noch nicht gefischt, ist aber außer der Spulen-Rotorgröße identisch mit der 8.000. E-Spulen solles auch laut meinem Händler bald geben.
Habe dazu auch schon was im NAF geschrieben, genauso wie Wolle.
Die Sperrklinke wie bei der Stella SW, Saltiga und Makaira haben die Azores ab der Größe 6.000 auch, nur nicht im Getriebe sondern unter dem Rotor.
Die Schnurverlegung ist identisch mit Shimanorollen, nur hast du mehr Wurfweite, weil die Spule breiter ist, heißt jetzt bei Shimano Long.... irgendwas.

Gewicht der 16.000 Azores inclusiv 350m 0,35mm Daiwa Tournament Evo 8 sind 790gr!

Vielleicht hifts ein wenig.


----------



## Angelmann67 (10. August 2022)

Moin moin,  liebe Angelfreunde und Gleichgesinnte. 
Ich konnte es mal wieder nicht lassen und habe mal wieder ein bißchen Fischfutter eingekauft. 
Und das ist schon mal eingetroffen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (11. August 2022)

So langsam trudeln alles ein.
Hier noch ein paar Leckerlies.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2022)

Schöne Sachen.
Wo haste eingekauft?


----------



## Angelmann67 (11. August 2022)

Hi Prof.
Ich finde die Palms auch mega und habe die nirgends günstiger gefunden.
Die funken bei uns am Bach extrem auf Forelle und Barsch.
Hier der Link: https://www.besten-kunstkoder.de/de4/search?hash=6ae8c6468884ffaae8dfe655d4673c69
Die haben auch immer mal Promos, die sich lohnen.

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Angelmann67 (11. August 2022)

Nenenenene,
funzen und nicht funken.
Verfilzte Autokorrektur


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2022)

Jau. Kenne ich.
Ist ein Ableger vom polnischen fishing-mart.


----------



## Angelmann67 (11. August 2022)

Korrägt.


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. August 2022)

So habe mal wieder ein paar Neuigkeiten 
zu vermelden. 
Meine Jungs sagen schon, ich könnte nen Angel Shop aufmachen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. August 2022)

Und für das Tütchen noch Rütchen 
Und ne tolle Rolle, versteht sich.
Und für die schönen Wobbler noch neues Zuhause.


----------



## silverfish (16. August 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 414004
> Anhang anzeigen 414004
> Anhang anzeigen 414004


So ville Kunststoffmüll für paar Knickis ???


----------



## Angelmann67 (23. August 2022)

Moin moin Männers, 
Hier mal wieder etwas Kleinkram.
Das Geflecht grad mal aufgespult. 
Die Rolle wiegt ohne Schnur, gerade mal 145g.
Und die Doppelschwanztwister, sind ne Waffe für die Barsche, bei uns am Gewässer.
Fürn Spinner kommen die Punks, auch mal unterm Boot hervor(nur zum Gucken)aber den Twister wollen die haben.

Fettes Petri allen.


----------



## silverfish (23. August 2022)

Die Rollen gefallen mir.
Von Fladen hab ich nur ne Multi und ne 5m Stippe. Die Gummis machen n Fängigen.Olle Eff Zett würde sagen. "Mit die Schlüpperjummis fangt ihr ?"


----------



## Angelmann67 (23. August 2022)

Jäss


----------



## Angelmann67 (23. August 2022)

Am Bootsverleih, lauern die Jungs und ab und zu, schießt auch mal ein Hecht drauf, der da eingestellt hat.


----------



## el.Lucio (23. August 2022)

Kann mir das mal jemand bitte erklären. Wo kommen denn da die unterschiedlichen Tragkräfte her?


----------



## Blueser (23. August 2022)

Verschiedene Spezifikationen. Actual = tatsächlich...


----------



## hanzz (24. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Die Rollen gefallen mir.
> Von Fladen hab ich nur ne Multi und ne 5m Stippe.


Jo. 
Von Fladen hab ich ne Heavy Feeder (es waren mal 2) und noch 2 große Rollen an meinen Feederruten.
Dienen mir seit jetzt 12 Jahren mit guten Diensten. Wusste gar nicht, dass es die noch gibt. 

Berichte mal bitte Angelmann67 wie sich die Rolle macht. Sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## Lorenz (24. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Verschiedene Spezifikationen. Actual = tatsächlich...


Für mich ergibt das beides zusammen wenig Sinn. Man kann ja die Bruchlast und die Knotenbruchkraft (mit Knoten xy) angeben, bzw. die Durchschnittswerte.
Mit "tatsächlich" klingt das ein bisschen so als wäre der andere Wert Quatsch.


----------



## Blueser (24. August 2022)

Der kleinere Wert soll wohl die Nassknotentragkraft sein. Der höhere Wert die lineare Tragkraft.


----------



## heinzi (24. August 2022)

Das eine scheint der nominale Wert zu sein das andere der tatsächliche Wert der Tragkraft.


----------



## Angelmann67 (24. August 2022)

Beide Angaben sind aber 6lb, das sollte dann, die 2,7kg ergeben.
hanzz, die Rolle ist natürlich federleicht,  was zur geposteten Rute passt, auch vom Schwerpunkt.
Ich kann da gerne( auf Wunsch) noch mal Ein Pic machen.
Das Wickelbild ist gut und Sie läuft richtig smoth.
Geworfen habe ich die beiden noch nicht, erwarte aber von der Kairiki 8x, eine höhere Wurfweite.
Auch über die Bremse kann ich, im Drillverhalten, noch keine Meinung kunt tun, läuft aber bei Zug, ruckelfrei an.

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Angelmann67 (24. August 2022)

So, mal eben n paar Fotos gemacht.
Farblich passen die beiden auch sehr gut zusammen und der Schwerpunkt,  seht selbst.
Für mein Handling,  perfekt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2022)

Passt!


----------



## Angelmann67 (25. August 2022)

So, wie bereits geschrieben,  steht auch immer wieder mal ein Hechtlein an den besagten Barsch-Spots und deshalb,  brauche ich was bissfestes.


----------



## James8 (25. August 2022)

Hey Angelmann,

hast du mit den Vorfächern schon Erfahrung? Wenn ja, würde mich die interessieren

Danke u Grüße 
James


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. August 2022)

Hi James,
Ich hatte bisher,  das Knot2Kinki, sollte aber(da auch Nitino) das gleiche sein. 
Genaueres werde ich natürlich ausprobieren und wenn gewünscht,  auch gerne hier berichten. 
Fettes Petri.


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. August 2022)

Moin moin, 
Hier mal wieder etwas Kleinfischfutter.
Das stimmt aber nicht so ganz, weil auf die kleinen Print Shads(6cm), habe ich letzen Herbst, an der Lenne(Werdohl), zwei schöne Rotgetupfte überlistet. 
Mit einem Edding, habe ich, aus dem Goldenen, einen Fire Perch gezaubert.
Sieht verlockend aus. 
Die beiden größeren Modelle, haben 10cm,
für Hecht und Zander.


----------



## Riesenangler (31. August 2022)

Der kommt die nächste Tage dann.


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. September 2022)

So, heute ist auch schon wieder was angekommen. 
Ich weiß garnicht, wer die bestellt hat ; )


----------



## Mescalero (2. September 2022)

Was bedeutet Ajing? Das ist doch sicher etwas Spezielles wie Eging oder? Nur ohne Tentakel oder doch?


----------



## Angler2097 (2. September 2022)

Mach einen Angelshop auf: Angelmann67 Angelshop oder so


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. September 2022)

So hiermit die Erklärung zu Ajing,








						Ajing-Style Fishing - The Fishing Website
					

Trends in fishing are always interesting and keeping up to date with what is going on with tackle and techniques is a great way to open up new angling opportunities. Adam Clancey suggests being able to pick up on a trend and develop it for your fishing scenarios is a skill in itself.  Recently, I...




					www.fishing.net.nz
				



Im Grunde genommen UL Angeln .
Mit dem Shop, das haben meine Jungs auch schon vorgeschlagen und so ganz Unrecht habt Ihr damit ja nicht.


----------



## Riesenangler (2. September 2022)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> So, heute ist auch schon wieder was angekommen.
> Ich weiß garnicht, wer die bestellt hat ; )


So ein mist. Sie musste ja glatt behalten.


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. September 2022)

Ätt  Riesenangler,
Das ist leider so, aber jetzt habe ich keine passende Rolle dazu.
Son  scheiss.


----------



## Riesenangler (2. September 2022)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Ätt  Riesenangler,
> Das ist leider so, aber jetzt habe ich keine passende Rolle dazu.
> Son  scheiss.


Ne kleine Stella?


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. September 2022)

Passt von der Optik her nicht so ganz und würde mein Budget sprengen, aber netter Gedanke. 
Aber ich hatte eher an die hier gedacht:








						Daiwa Exceler LT Spinnrolle Extrem leicht Angelrolle Air Spule Rolle, 64,99 €
					

Die Exceler LT Serie besticht durch ihren ruhigen, seidenweichen Lauf und das geringe Gewicht! Das neue LT Konzept sorgt dabei für eine verwindungsfeste Lag




					www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de


----------



## Mescalero (2. September 2022)

Ajing hatte ich unterdessen gegoogelt. 
Ich glaube, der Gerlinger hat die Rolle im Angebot. Wahrscheinlich nur eine Größe aber man kann ja mal anrufen...


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. September 2022)

Ätt  Mescalero,
dankeschööön,  werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Lorenz (2. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Was bedeutet Ajing? Das ist doch sicher *etwas Spezielles *wie Eging oder? ...


Aji ist eine kleine Fischart. Bei den dafür gedachten UL Ruten habe ich schon diverse Modelle gesehen, die sich wohl teilweise auch in der Aktion und Bauart geringfügig unterscheiden...


----------



## Riesenangler (7. September 2022)

Der kam letzte Woche. Der neue Rolf3.0 von FoL. In Ice Blue. Transparent und als Suspender. Ich bin ja etwas skeptisch.


----------



## jkc (7. September 2022)

Skeptisch, wieso?


----------



## Riesenangler (7. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Skeptisch, wieso?


Weil die Jungs bisher mit Hartschaum gebaut haben und das in Topqualität. Andre und Ric haben mir auch ihre Beweggründe genannt und die kann ich auch nachvollziehen, warum man jetzt auf Spritzgusskörper( Made in Germany) gewechselt ist. Einfach weil es ein neues Material ist. Andrerseits ergibt das natürlich auch völlig neue Möglichkeiten der Ködergestaltung und Designmöglichkeiten.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (8. September 2022)

Riesenangler Ich finde der Sieht interessant aus.
Würde Ihn gerne eine Runde ausführen


----------



## Riesenangler (8. September 2022)

f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> Riesenangler Ich finde der Sieht interessant aus.
> Würde Ihn gerne eine Runde ausführen


Dann bestell ihn dir doch bei Forge of Lures. Setz dich aber nicht auf den Arsch beim Preis.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (8. September 2022)

Riesenangler 
Ohne die Seite aufgerufen zu haben oder den Bait gegoogelt zu haben.
Geht es in die Regionen wie meine Gan Craft Jointed Claws 178?

Nach deiner Antwort werde ich die Seite von Forge of Lures öffnen.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. September 2022)

Ist halt nen Jerkbait. Mit dem was du mir da genannt hast kann ich wiederum nichts anfangen. Aber Ric und Andre bauen auch erstklassige Wobbler.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (8. September 2022)

Habs mir jetzt angesehen.
Abgeneigt bin ich nicht.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. September 2022)

Wenn, wirst du es nicht bereuen. Du kannst dir ja auch einen nach deonen Wünschen machen lassen. Dauert halt dann etwas. Und das kostet auch nicjt mehr als deren Standarts.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2022)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> So, mal eben n paar Fotos gemacht.
> Farblich passen die beiden auch sehr gut zusammen und der Schwerpunkt,  seht selbst.
> Für mein Handling,  perfekt.


Sehr schön, das jemand mal was günstiges ausprobiert, mit dieser Fladen Maxximus  UL 800 !
Erinnerte mich sofort an etwas jüngste gesehenes.

Ich mag erstmal grundsätzlich total matt-schwarze Rollen,
zudem leichte, und günstige, und dann noch eine der wenigen verbliebenen mitsamt einer  ESpule. 
Müsste recht ähnlich zu der Khoga Blackster sein, etwas größere Typen 1000/2000, auch für einen schmalen 30er.

Berichtet bitte mal weiter was dazu, ob nun Besitzer der Fladen Maxximus oder Khoga Blackster oder weiterer solcher Röllchen!


----------



## Luis2811 (8. September 2022)

Ich habe nach langer überlegen und vergleichen mir eine neue Hecht Rute zugelegt um auch etwas größere Köder zu werfen. Es ist eine Savage Gear Custom Predator mit 2,58m und bis 170g Wg mit einer Daiwa Tatula 300XSL geworden. Nach dem ersten Testfischen bin ich soweit zufrieden.


----------



## Blueser (8. September 2022)

170g Wurfgewicht?


----------



## hanzz (8. September 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> 170g Wurfgewicht?


Zu wenig?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2022)

Das ist doch ganz normal, muss außerdem nicht wirklich genau stimmen. Ist  im Bereich real deutlich über WG 100g auch nicht mehr so wichtig.
Je nach Gusto des Herstellers wird untertrieben oder übertrieben.
Das WG bezieht sich zudem nur auf die Rutenspitze, nicht auf das Gesamtpotential und Drillfähigkeit. Das wird verschwiegen bzw. gerne geschönt.
Oder man sieht es gut in Relation zum Griff, wie auf dem Bild von Luis2811  oben 

Meine selbst zurechtgeschnitzten Blanks mit optimal eingestelltem genormten WG von 120g vermessen
(entspricht ziemlich der Spitze der Sportex Magnus 2,7m 150g (Heilbutt))
können die 120g Fullpower werfen, aber auch noch 180g Köder gut.
Das macht dauerhaft eh keinen Spaß mehr.
Ab 40g (notfalls noch 25g) geht nach unten hinaus.
D.h. ich habe ein WG 25-40-*120*-180g , damit hat man reiche Auswahl


----------



## Luis2811 (8. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist doch ganz normal, muss außerdem nicht wirklich genau stimmen. Ist  im Bereich real deutlich über WG 100g auch nicht mehr so wichtig.
> Je nach Gusto des Herstellers wird untertrieben oder übertrieben.
> Das WG bezieht sich zudem nur auf die Rutenspitze, nicht auf das Gesamtpotential und Drillfähigkeit. Das wird verschwiegen bzw. gerne geschönt.
> Oder man sieht es gut in Relation zum Griff, wie auf dem Bild von Luis2811  oben
> ...


 
Bis zum Wg Maximum habe ich es noch nicht versucht, wird aber auch noch folgen kann dann nochmals berichten.

Gruß Luis


----------



## jkc (8. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Zu wenig?


Ja 

Spaß, mir gefiel die meine ich damals relativ relativ gut, weil das nicht son Stock war, wie vergleichbare Ruten in der Klasse, weiß aber nicht ob das noch die selben Rute sind, ist schon ne ganze Weile her, dass ich eine in der Hand hatte.
Schöner als ne SG4 ist sie definitiv.
Und die richtige Schnur ist auch drauf...

Was ist dein Köderschwerpunkt?

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Luis2811 (8. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Spaß, mir gefiel die meine ich damals relativ relativ gut, weil das nicht son Stock war, wie vergleichbare Ruten in der Klasse, weiß aber nicht ob das noch die selben Rute sind, ist schon ne ganze Weile her, dass ich eine in der Hand hatte.
> Schöner als ne SG4 ist sie definitiv.
> ...



Ja, die Rute ist von der Aktion nicht so "Stockartig" wie du auch schreibst, dass war auch ein wichtiges Entscheidungskriterium für die Rute.
Bei der SG4 bin ich auch deiner Meinung, sieht bisschen so aus als wenn die schon ein paar Wochen im Wasser lag.
Denn ersten Fisch hatte ich heute auch schon mit einem Hecht von 84cm.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (9. September 2022)

Luis2811 Petri! Schöner Fisch. Was ist das für ein Köder? Die kleine Miuras Mouse?


----------



## jkc (9. September 2022)

Müsste meine ich schon die große sein mit 23er oder sogar 26er Pigshad als Trailer.


----------



## Luis2811 (9. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Müsste meine ich schon die große sein mit 23er oder sogar 26er Pigshad als Trailer.





f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> Luis2811 Petri! Schöner Fisch. Was ist das für ein Köder? Die kleine Miuras Mouse?



Das ist noch die kleine mit einem 20er Pigshad die große wird aber auch demnächst noch geordert.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (9. September 2022)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit der "alten" Expride Version?
Ich habe mir neulich, da ich mir meine Zodias 172H zerbrochen habe, eine 1711 XH gekauft. Die hat angegeben ein Wg von 14-84 Gramm.
Gefühlt kann sie mehr. Die Zodias Blanks können ja auch DEUTLICH mehr ab als angegeben.

Ich habe hier noch ein Savage Gear Hard Eel (meine ich) mit 109 Gramm und einen Fox Replicant Zander mit 126 Gramm, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Ich möchte mir ungerne die Expride schrotten, ja ich kann es dran hängen und einfach ausprobieren.....

ABER

die zwei baits sind noch original verpackt.

Primär habe ich mir die Expride für meine Jointed Claws 178 gekauft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2022)

Ich finde eine Info, sogar die Werbeinfo, dass die Expride 1711 XH bis 2 oz eingesetzt wird. Das sieht nach der Abbildung und dem Stöckchen auch vernünftig aus.
Ist also nur eine Normalrute, nichtmal eine ausgewachsene Hechtrute mit 3oz.  Und nix für Köder mit 4oz.
Wenn du öfter mal Ruten beim werfen schrottest, solltest du die Ruten grundsätzlich weniger hart auslasten. 
Das dankt die Kohlefaser sehr mit längerem Leben.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (9. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler
Ich habe die Zodias ja nicht geschrottet weil ich sie überlastet habe, sondern ich habe die spitze in der mittelkonsole meines autos eingeklemmt....
Das wären 56gr (2oz) die du angibst, das ist ein Witz für die Rute. Wären ja ca. 30% unter der aufgedruckten Blank Angabe zum Wurfgewicht.

Deine Aussage passt so garnicht. 2oz haben meine Jointed Claws 178 und da fühlt sich die Rute noch unterfordert an. Wirft sich super aber ist lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange.

Erstmal Kaffee?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2022)

Du hast es nicht richtig gelesen: ich sage das nicht einfach so, ich kenne den Stock nichtmal eigenhändig, sondern das sagt die Werbung zu exakt der Rute!
Und ich kann vom Bild her sagen, dass die Aussage stimmig zum gezeigten ist.

Dein Gefühl in Ehren, das ist dein subjektives. Es gibt aber andere wiederum auch subjektive Feelings. Hochauslaster und Niedrigauslaster, jeder nach seinem Gefühl.
Und auch die objektive Möglichkeit, das innewohnende verträgliche WG der Blankkonstruktion zu ermitteln, für alle Blanks.
Die Rute mit ihrem Carbonstab schert sich keinen Deut um die Meinung der Angler, genausowenig wie die Fische.

Man kann das reale WG einer Rute bzw. sogar des nackten Blanks vor Aufbau recht gut und leicht trocken ermitteln und exakt ausmessen.
Mir ist dieser objektive einheitliche WG-Wert in meiner Nutzung oft schon etwas zu viel - zur eben harten Ansprache am Köder und Rutenschonung. Maßhalten ist wichtig.
Viele andere Spinangler urteilen ähnlich.

Was auf den Ruten draufsteht, hat sehr oft nicht mehr viel mit dem Blank zu tun.
Das sieht man drastisch mit angeblich dem gleichen WG bei verschieden langen Ruten einer Typenreihe nebeneinander, also z.B. 7ft 8ft 9ft 10ft mit 10-50g.
Fällt sofort ins Auge, das einige mit sehr dünn oder sehr dick aus der Reihe tanzen.
Daiwa und Shimano können das allermeist nicht gleichmäßig in verschiedenen Längen bauen lassen bzw.
schreiben eben vereinfacht für den Katalog das gleiche WG auf verschieden starke Blanks drauf.
Die lange Nase hat der Käufer später, rätselt sich damit durchs Anglerleben  ...

Das Auto wieder mal als Ruttenkiller Nr.1 , Mittelkonsole las ich bisher noch nicht


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das Auto wieder mal als *Rutten*killer Nr.1




Erstaunlich. So selten wie die Biester die Straße überqueren....
*Rutte !*


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (9. September 2022)

Zwischen Fahrersitz und Beifahrersitz gibt es doch diese Armlehne.
Ich habe Kaugummis etc. pp da drin. Auf der Rückbank habe ich so eine Öffnung in der Mitte, perfekt für die großen einteiligen ruten, so können sie in den kofferraum gelegt werden.
172H kam mit ihrer spitze dann bis über die besagte armlehne.

am Spot angekommen wollte ich mir noch ein Kaugummi aus der Konsole nehmen, öffne diese, nehme mir ein Kaugummi und schließe den Deckel.
Beim Schließen dachte ich mir schon "ging aber schwerer zu als sonst" und im nächsten moment knackte es.
Somit war die Zodias am zweiten Ring gebrochen. Ich hatte überlegt sie zu kürzen und einen neuen Spitzenring drauf.

Als ich jedoch einen Materialtest durchführte, knackte es gleich hinter dem 3. Ring.



So durfte ich aus der Zodias Liga in die Expride Liga aufsteigen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2022)

Danke für das gut geschilderte Beispiel mit der Rücksitzbankdurchladung (bei mir Ski irgendwas Accessoire) und der vorderen Armlehne mit dem Staufach!
Sowas habe ich also auch.

Allerdings bin ich strikt auf meine 1,6m Futterale bedacht, und dass alle Ruten dort hinein passen, und ich die auch so gesichert transportiere.
Samt speziellen Schutzkappen am oberen und unteren Ende.
Notfalls säge ich die neuen Ruten eben einfach ab, oder auseinander und verbinde neu.
Ich schlachte und "kille" methodisch viele Ruten, nur hoffentlich keine mehr unabsichtlich!  

Tip: Eine vorne weggeknackte Rute lässt sich durch andere Spitzen, Insert-Spitzchen, alte Rutenspitze oder sogar Vollspitzen wieder aktivieren, im Bereich bis 30cm super, bis 50cm noch ganz brauchbar für anderes. Diverse Spitzchen im Handel kosten etwa 10€. 
Rutenbautechnisch ist das bei einem hohlen Spitzenteil recht schnell gemacht, man könnte das sogar als Teleteil ausführen und macht das in eingeschoben u. kürzer nicht mehr kaputt!


----------



## yukonjack (9. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Danke für das gut geschilderte Beispiel mit der Rücksitzbankdurchladung (bei mir Ski irgendwas Accessoire) und der vorderen Armlehne mit dem Staufach!
> Sowas habe ich also auch.
> 
> Allerdings bin ich strikt auf meine 1,6m Futterale bedacht, und dass alle Ruten dort hinein passen, und ich die auch so gesichert transportiere.
> ...


Ist das dein Ernst ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2022)

Jupp.
Erst gestern hat The Ripper wieder zugeschlagen:





Was zuviel ist, muss einfach ab.





Sehen von der Innenrauminspektion und Blankwandung gar nicht schlecht aus, schöne Wandungsstärke.
Verschiedene Faserarten kann man erkennen, rechts ist ein Epoxykleberknubbel reingelaufen.
Für Interessierte:  links Shimano Aero X1, rechts Daiwa Ballistic-X.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (10. September 2022)

Und das bringt jetzt was?
Einen kürzeren Griff?

Wenn du doch deine Ruten genau aussuchst nach länge für dein Futteral (übrigens ich habe auch so ein hardcase von sportex) oder den Transport, warum dann nicht auch gleich bei der Grifflänge?


----------



## daci7 (10. September 2022)

f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> Und das bringt jetzt was?
> Einen kürzeren Griff?
> 
> Wenn du doch deine Ruten genau aussuchst nach länge für dein Futteral (übrigens ich habe auch so ein hardcase von sportex) oder den Transport, warum dann nicht auch gleich bei der Grifflänge?


Weil irgendwas immer nicht passt? 
Wenn die Rute top ist, der Griff aber unpassend, kann ich das gut verstehen. Hab ich auch schon gemacht und es nie bereut. Spitzen oder Griffe einkürzen ist ja eine minimalinvasive Arbwit mit teilweise extremen Auswirkungen.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. September 2022)

Genau, daci7 !

Für die eine Rute war mir das Herausschneiden aus einer stärkeren Rute auch sehr wichtig,
die kürzere Ausführung mit genehmer Teilung ist erheblich zu schwach, weitaus dünner in allen Durchmessern.
Aus einer stärkeren Rute etwas herausschneiden oder eine lange durch Spitzenabschneiden etwas aufzulasten, oder überhaupt erst auf Angabe einigermaßen zu korrigieren, ist eine wunderfeine Sache. Vollkommen individuell, wie man es selber mag.

Da kommen nach der ersten Erprobung sowieso noch richtige Griffe drauf, die der normale Rutenhandel überhaupt nicht hat.

Ganz besonders wichtig wird Griffpassung bei einer Big-Bait Rute, wie von Luis2811  mit der Savage Gear Custom Predator gezeigt.
Der einem persönlich passende und genehmende Griff entscheidet über die Nutzbarkeit am Wasser.


----------



## Harrie (10. September 2022)

Warum baust Du dir keine Rute, die Deinen Bedürfnissen entsprechen?


----------



## yukonjack (10. September 2022)

Auch wieder so ein Thema wo mir so`n bisschen der Kamm schwillt. Ich kauf mir doch keine Rute um die dann mit Messer und Säge an meine Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Warum kauf ich nicht gleich ne Passende ? Wenn ich eine Reparatur vornehmen will/muss, o.k. Aber an einer neuen Rute rumschnitzen ?


----------



## daci7 (10. September 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Auch wieder so ein Thema wo mir so`n bisschen der Kamm schwillt. Ich kauf mir doch keine Rute um die dann mit Messer und Säge an meine Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Warum kauf ich nicht gleich ne Passende ? Wenn ich eine Reparatur vornehmen will/muss, o.k. Aber an einer neuen Rute rumschnitzen ?


S.o.
Manchmal passt eben nicht alles - wenn mein Dealer jetzt aber soz. das Rohmaterial für die Rute wie ich sie mir wünsche hat - so what?! 
Customized soz. ubd dabei immernoch bedeutend besser im P/L als ein kompletter Eigenbau ...


----------



## heinzi (10. September 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Auch wieder so ein Thema wo mir so`n bisschen der Kamm schwillt. Ich kauf mir doch keine Rute um die dann mit Messer und Säge an meine Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Warum kauf ich nicht gleich ne Passende ? Wenn ich eine Reparatur vornehmen will/muss, o.k. Aber an einer neuen Rute rumschnitzen ?


Ich habe schon oft Stangenruten gekauft und diese auf meine Bedürfnisse umgebaut. Dabei wird häufig das Griffteil gekürzt aber noch häufiger verlängert. Jede Rute von der Stange ist ein Kompromiss, den man aber ganz einfach selbst beheben kann. Wir sind ja auch nicht alle gleich groß oder haben die gleiche Armlänge. Von daher macht das Umbauen für mich durchaus Sinn.


----------



## Minimax (10. September 2022)

Ich würd mir gerne bald wieder ne Rute bauen. Aber diesmal würde ich sie vielleicht gerne mit ner fest eingebauten (Glas) Spitze versehen. Da werd ich den Blank ja auch oben absägen müssen, ich bin jetzt schon in Sorge das ich den Blank dann zerstöre. Da muss ich noch viel recherchieren und überlegen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. September 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber diesmal würde ich sie vielleicht gerne mit ner fest eingebauten (Glas) Spitze versehen.



Bei einer Ansitzrute kein Problem bzw. je nach Anwendung potenziell sehr sinnvoll bis nötig (Picker etc.).

Für eine Spinnrute aber eine ganz schlechte Idee - so ein lahmes, taubes Glas-Schwabbelende geht extrem auf Taktilität, Animations-Performance und Anhiebs-verwandlung. Auch bei Verwendung von Braid.

Ich habe auch schwere 270er-Spinnruten/Pilken (180 g WG) aus Carbon mit weichen Glasspitzen.

Zum Spinnfischen ein absoluter Graus, übelst unbrauchbar indirekt - für Aal-Brutal-Ansitzen mit Glocke an der Spitze aber wiederum perfekt (genau für diesen Zweck wurden sie daher angeschafft).


----------



## Minimax (10. September 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bei einer Ansitzrute kein Problem bzw. je nach Anwendung potenziell sehr sinnvoll bis nötig (Picker etc.).
> 
> Für eine Spinnrute aber eine ganz schlechte Idee - so ein lahmes, taubes Glas-Schwabbelende geht extrem auf Taktilität, Animations-Performance und Anhiebs-verwandlung. Auch bei Verwendung von Braid.
> 
> ...


Also ich muss doch sehr bitten!  Es wird natürlich eine Ansitzrute   (allerdings auf Spinnblank Basis)


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. September 2022)

Ahhhh alles klar - dann wünsche ich schon mal viel Bau-Erfolg


----------



## silverfish (10. September 2022)

Mal ne Frage an die Rutenkürzer .
Wie verhält sich das mit der Balance nach dem Kürzen ? 
Nehmt ihr dann die passende Rolle oder Gewicht ins Griffende ?


----------



## yukonjack (11. September 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würd mir gerne bald wieder ne Rute bauen. Aber diesmal würde ich sie vielleicht gerne mit ner fest eingebauten (Glas) Spitze versehen. Da werd ich den Blank ja auch oben absägen müssen, ich bin jetzt schon in Sorge das ich den Blank dann zerstöre. Da muss ich noch viel recherchieren und überlegen.


3 x abgesägt und immer noch zu kurz..........
Eine Rute nach seinen Bedürfnissen *aufbauen *vollkommen i.O. Ich hab das hier so verstanden, ihr kauft euch ne "fertige" Rute und greift dann zur Säge. Und das verstehe ich nicht ganz.


----------



## Minimax (11. September 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> 3 x abgesägt und immer noch zu kurz..........
> Eine Rute nach seinen Bedürfnissen *aufbauen *vollkommen i.O. Ich hab das hier so verstanden, ihr kauft euch ne "fertige" Rute und greift dann zur Säge. Und das verstehe ich nicht ganz.


Nee, das macht nur Nordlichtangler , aber der weiss schon was er tut, und Blankloremässig macht ihm keiner ein x für ein  u vor, und wir profitieren von seinen Experimenten.






Er könnt höchstens mal in seine Signatur schreiben: "Kids, don't try this a home"


----------



## Minimax (11. September 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> 3 x abgesägt und immer noch zu kurz..........
> Eine Rute nach seinen Bedürfnissen *aufbauen *vollkommen i.O. Ich hab das hier so verstanden, ihr kauft euch ne "fertige" Rute und greift dann zur Säge. Und das verstehe ich nicht ganz.


Ich selbst würd auch keine fertige Rute zerschnibbeln oder modifizieren, allein schon wegen dem Aufwand. Ich hab ne wunderbare Spinnrute, Sportex-Dingenskirchen, alles schick, aber der Griff ist 10cm zu lang und stubst mich immer an der Hüfte. Aber ich fände zu schade, brutal das hübsche Stöcklein einzukürzen.


----------



## daci7 (11. September 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich selbst würd auch keine fertige Rute zerschnibbeln oder modifizieren, allein schon wegen dem Aufwand. Ich hab ne wunderbare Spinnrute, Sportex-Dingenskirchen, alles schick, aber der Griff ist 10cm zu lang und stubst mich immer an der Hüfte. Aber ich fände zu schade, brutal das hübsche Stöcklein einzukürzen.


Meinst du die Curve spin? Die ist ein Paradebeispiel für ebenjenes Handeln. Ein wunderbarer Stock, den ich in 3 Varianten habe - 210cm/20g, 240cm/40g und 270cm/60g.
Allesamt haben mehr oder weniger die gleiche Grifflänge - weswegen die 210cm/20g Variante mMn gekürzt werden sollte. Das werd ich auch bald machen, so ich denn Zeit finde. Da der Griff so ne ergonomische Form hat, muss ich da dann wohl der Optik wegen mehr machen...


----------



## Minimax (11. September 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Meinst du die Curve spin?


Woher wusstest Du das? Ich hab sie in 240/8-24. Ich freu mich aber das ein ausgewiesener Spinnangler sie so positiv beurteilt, das gibt mir Sicherheit wenn ich 1-3 mal im Jahr ein bisschen Köder durchleiern gehe.
Irgendwie hat die mich gleich angesprochen.
...
....
...
Moment mal, die in ein bisschen länger könnte doch eine hervorragende _leichte Grundrute auf mittlere Cypriniden in kleinen Flüssen_ sein? Ich glaub, ich hab auch bei den Ringabständen für die MkV ein bißchen bei meiner Curve Spin gespickt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. September 2022)

Die Curve ist prima, wenn man auf weichere Spinnruten steht und hauptsächlich leiert. Bedient genau diese Anwendungs-Bevorzugung, für diesen Zweck IMO sehr gut gemacht.

Gibt aber bestimmt auch Leute, die damit jiggen oder twitchen - why not, wenn sie damit klarkommen. Nur ne Frage der persönlichen Vorliebe und Angeltechnik.

Für mich ist die Curve nichts - denn ich bevorzuge genau das Gegenteil (Xtra-fast mit maximaler Giftigkeit; insofern haben meine Sportexe alle eben diese Eigenschaften).

Was selbstverständlich NICHT heißt, dass die Curve eine schlechte Rute wäre. Nur halt gar nicht mein Ding.

Geschmack ist zum Glück (!) so verschieden wie die rutenbedienenden Angler


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. September 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Moment mal, die in ein bisschen länger könnte doch eine hervorragende _leichte Grundrute auf mittlere Cypriniden in kleinen Flüssen_ sein? Ich glaub, ich hab auch bei den Ringabständen für die MkV ein bißchen bei meiner Curve Spin gespickt.



Von der Aktion her würde ich ganz klar sagen: Ja.

Auch schöner Blank-Puffer fürs feinere Fischen im Nahbereich.

Mache ich selbst auch so:

Insgesamt nutze ich als nicht-gezieltwallerische Grundruten in diversen WG-Bereichen fast nur günstige Spinnen oder Pilken (letztere für Derbzwecke) mit weichen Spitzen (teils auch aus Glas):

Länger als 2,70 m kann ich aufgrund (super) dichter Vegetation mit überhängenden Bäumen nicht brauchen.

Da setze ich dann lieber entsprechende (Composit-) Spinnruten ein - so kurze Modelle sind im Friedfisch- oder Karpfen-Stalking-Bereich generell recht rar. Und die gefallen mir dann entweder aus irgendeinem Grund nicht oder sind mir zu teuer.

So eine Grundrute muss ja quasi fast nichts können - liegt zu 95 % nur auf irgendeiner Ablage und wartet auf Bisse. Muss nur ausreichend robust und spitzen-sensibel sein.

Was Günstig-Spinnen bei entsprechend weicher Spitzen-Auslegung prima für wenig Geld machen. Für diesen Zweck super - Spinnfisch-Betrieb will ich damit aber nicht unbedingt machen: Mir viel zu schwer, taub und lahm.

Andersrum wären mir meine Hochmodul-Giftspinnen für Ansitzzwecke viel zu schade und empfindlich.


----------



## daci7 (11. September 2022)

Witzig - ich nutze die Curve Spin tatsächlich für vieles. Vom Jiggen am Rhein über das fischen mit softjerks auf Hecht bis zum Wobbeln auf Wolfsbarsch an der Nordsee hat der Stock alles mitgemacht. Für mich ein absolut allroundfähiger Stock mit toller Rückmeldung. Ich fische allerdings auch echt ungerne so Bretter, außer zum vertikal fischen auf Zander.
Ähnlich versatil finde ich die St. Croix Avid schießmichtot, die ich ebenfalls für "alles wo gibt" Fische 
Alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung und des Fischstils.
Groetjes
David


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. September 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung und des Fischstils.


Ganz genau - ich wiederum fische alle Methoden und Kukös nur mit Xtrafast-giftig. Wobbler, Blech, Gummis und aktiv geführte Köfis.

Je aggressiver und direkter das Gesamtsystem, desto lieber ist mir das - auch z. B. am Forellenbach (in diesem Fall aber aus diversen Gründen mit dehnungsarmer Mono).

Gibt da kein "besser" oder "schlechter" - nur individuell-optimal.

Wenn man dann den für sich optimal passenden Stock gefunden hat, braucht man quasi auch nur den - denn dann kann man alles problemlos mit einer einzigen Rute bedienen.

Völlig abseits jeglicher Klischees wie Jiggen = harte Rute, Cranken = weiche Rute usw.

All dies spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, wenn man eine Rute gefunden hat, die einem dann zum "Extra-Arm" wird und sich "natürlich" anfühlt.

Auch die Rutenlänge spielt da mit rein - der eine fischt z. B. fast nur 2,70er und will nichts Kürzeres, jemand anderem ist das wiederum viel zu lang.

Dazu sollte man allerdings ganz genau wissen, was man will bzw. was einem liegt. Das kann man nur selbst wissen bzw. fühlen - und sollte sich da auch nicht reinquatschen lassen.

Am leichtesten fällt die Wahl dann natürlich über Live-Begrabbeln mit angeschraubter Eigenrolle und Aktions-Zugtest inkl. durchgefädelter Schnur im Angelladen.

Wenn das Gefühl individuell stimmt, steigen auch die Fangchancen - da dann eine individuell optimale Köderführung möglich ist.

Das ist auch einfach Teil des persönlichen Angelstils, der bei jedem wieder anders ist.

Darum empfehle ich hier im AB auch nur sehr selten bestimmte Ruten, sondern gebe lieber Tipps, wie die Leute ihren eigenen Weg gehen und für sich etwas individuell Passendes finden können.

Also weg von Fremdsteuerung hin zur "Eigensteuerung".


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> Warum baust Du dir keine Rute, die Deinen Bedürfnissen entsprechen?


Mach ich doch gerade damit, am besten schrittweise!

Die wesentlichen Eckpunkte sind:

1) ANGEBOT
   Unzählig breite Verfügbarkeit guten Rutenmaterials aus dem Standardangelhandel versus (schmales überteuertes) Blankmaterial aus dem Rutenbauteilehandel.

2) RISIKO & PROBIERBARKEIT
   Rutenmaterial Standardangelhandel Fernversand ist ausprobierbar, ausmessbar usw. und bei Mißfallen 2Wochen bis 3Monate retournierbar.
   Gekaufte Blanks in aufgebaut oder Rutenbauerdienstleistungsaufbauten sind gar nicht retournierbar, man kauft die Katze im Sack.
   Wenn nicht als Abhilfe ein netter Boardie einen mit seiner Probefischen lässt.
   Was leider allermeist nicht wirklich lange möglich ist, weil er sein bestes Stück auch selber fischen möchte.

3) SECOND CHANCE
   Die mißlungenen Sonderstücke des Rutenmaterials des Standardangelhandels (als Abfall-/Ausschussprodukte) sind als Zwischenstufen der anderen besser gelungen aufgebauten Rutenblanks besonders interessant
   (potentiell - dicker/straffer/schneller) und werden oft geräum-verkauft.
   Beispiel: Die angebotene 10ft WGsoll=15g Rute ist nett, aber zu dünn, die 11ft WGsoll=15g Rute dicker, aber zu lang geteilt, also 11ft vorne und hinten abschneiden auf Wunschtransportlänge.
   Das reale WG geht von 12g auf 22g, was ich haben möchte.
   Ich bekomme durch Abschneiden/Ankleben/Ansetzen das, was sonst niemand hat und was man überhaupt nicht kaufen kann.

4) KOSTENRECHNUNG
   Der Preislevel liegt sehr unterschiedlich von Ausverkaufsonderangeboten (-70%) ganzer Ruten zu 39 bis 89 EUR versus HE-Fertigruten bei/ab 289, nackte Rutenbauerblanks oberhalb 100-150€, Rutenbauerdienstleistungsaufbauten bei 499-699.
   Vergleichsweise kostet Top-Material richtiger Korkgriff komplett (ohne Matschekleberschichten/Kunststoffmasse/Korktapete etc.) ca. 25€, die gerippte Rute wird erneuert gleich noch leichter damit.
   Meinen Bastel- und Werkelspaß in Zeitaufwand an der Sache muss ich nicht rechnen, denn der ist positiv und ich kann damit sogar noch Ausgabenminimierung erwirtschaften. Oder Rutenwälder anpflanzen, ohne zu verarmen.

5) UMSATZ BASIERTER KATALOGHANDEL
   Dass beim Rutenvertreiber sich jemand einen mehr oder weniger besch...enen Griffaufbau ausdenkt bzw. nicht drüber nachdenkt. Wie z.B. alle Längen gleich oder alles unbalanciert zu kurz, oder alles viel zu lang, und sowieso fast immer zu dünn. Und grausame Rollenhalter.
   Ich kenne mit meinem Anspruch keine einzige im Griff wirklich gelungene längere Spinrute 9ft 10ft, einige leidlich brauchbare Spins in 8ft oder kürzer.
   Sich selber um die langen Ruten bringen, weil nur die 8ft einigermäßen erträglich sind?
   Wenige Friedfischruten im meist hochpreisigen Segment, eben Griffaufbau richtig Kork usw., für 200-300 wird wenigstens bewährtes sehr konservativ gut kopiert. Geht aber viel besser, gerade der Griffklassiker.
   Bei Ansitzruten auf dem Rutenhalter ist vieles simpler, die Ablageruten bzw. deren Angler sind genügsamer (bis unglaublich duldsam).

6) ESSENTIELE VORTEILE
   So gehen pro jeder Rute bis zu einer Handvoll weniger Hunderter aus meinem Portemonnaie an die Tackledealer, und ich bekomme die Ruten, die ich wirklich haben will.
   Ich habe Spaß mit den eigenkreierten Werken und kann auch später noch weiter wieder Verbesserungen vornehmen.
   Weil ich weiß, was ich tat, was ich womit verklebte, und welche besch...enen Chemikalien alle nicht (mehr) im Griff oder an Blank so verwendet sind. Die vielen weiteren Vorteile vom optimierten eigenen Rutenaufbau eben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wenn man dann den für sich optimal passenden Stock gefunden hat, braucht man quasi auch nur den - denn dann kann man alles problemlos mit einer einzigen Rute bedienen.
> 
> Völlig abseits jeglicher Klischees wie Jiggen = harte Rute, Cranken = weiche Rute usw.
> 
> ...


Ich habe für mich einen deutlichen (Spin-)Fortschritt erreicht, dass ich mehrere unterschiedliche Rutenaktionen in möglichst gleichen Rutenaufbau zu Verfügung habe.
Denn 1) sind nicht alle Fischarten und örtlichen Gewässereinwohner gleich und gleich drauf und haben Tagesformen, noch ganz ohne Betrachtung der KunstKöderarten,
und 2) bin ich auch nicht immer in der gleichen Tagesform und Bewegungsfreude.  
Es ist z.B. genial, wenn man auf 3 unterschiedliche Rutenspitzenhärten in gleicher Aufbauart zugreifen kann, dann passt eine immer besser und bringt mehr Spaß und meist auch mehr Fisch. So in Richtung je aggressiver ich, desto aggressiver die Rute. 
So lese ich deine Ausführung prinzipiell auch.
Ich mache nur mehr Ruten für einen Zweck, weil ich da auch Bock drauf hab.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Rutenkürzer .
> Wie verhält sich das mit der Balance nach dem Kürzen ?
> Nehmt ihr dann die passende Rolle oder Gewicht ins Griffende ?


Das ist nich pauschal beantwortbar.
Manchmal ist es sehr einfach, es passt einfach nach der Kürzung. 
Die Balance wird mit der Rutenlänge wichtiger, manchmal reicht die schwerere Endkappe schon.

Oft muss für "Gut!" der Griff aber komplett neu gemacht werden.

Man kann mit dem Provisorium praktische immer erstmal angeln und probieren, denn schlechter als vieles, was als top/neu/heile verkauft wird,
angelt es sich mit dem "zugerichteten" Griff auch nicht, solange Rollenhalter noch einwandfrei geht und wenigstens ein nutzbarer Griff drumherum verblieben ist.
Genügend ausprobieren mit Fischen, wie einem der Blank wirklich gefällt, ist immer der beste Weg.


----------



## hanzz (11. September 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> stubst mich immer an der Hüfte.


Dann muss n Stück der Hüfte raus.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. September 2022)

Oder die Rutenhaltung ändern:

Bei mir liegt der Griff (auch längere Versionen) immer am Unterarm an. Kommt sozusagen gar nicht in Hüftnähe. Rute immer "free air" seitlich vom Körper.

Spinnen mit Abstützen oder Hängenbleiben im Hüftbereich ist suboptimal in puncto Rutenwinkel (= oft viel zu steil = Köder läuft je nach Führungstempo evtl. viel zu flach) und Köder-Animation.

Ein zu steil nach oben zeigender Rutenwinkel bei zu tief gehaltenem Rutengriff geht auch auf die Anschlagsverwandlung - da ist nicht mehr viel Platz, um mit ordentlich Hebelweg und Max-Power nach oben zu donnern.

Und ein Seitenanschlag kommt dann aufgrund des verhedderungsanfälligen Abstützpunkts sehr leicht entweder zu spät, zu schwach oder zu unkoordiniert.

Und tierisch unbequem dazu, da Rolle viel zu tief - auch diese sollte zwecks möglichst freier (Zusatz-) Steuerung über 1/4-, 1/6-Umdrehungsimpulse usw. möglichst komfortabel bedienbar = in möglichst optimaler ergonomischer Reichweite sein.

Die Rutenhaltung sollte auch so sein, dass auf kleinste potenzielle Biss-Impulse sofort per Anschlag reagiert werden kann. Das muss nicht unbedingt ein Zupfen oder Rucken sein - bei Druckködern kann auch das Aussetzen der (Rüttel-) Aktion auf einen Biss hinweisen.

Dann sofort fett durchziehen, um den Haken zu setzen. Manchmal "fängt" man aber dann auch nur ein Blättchen, das den Köder lahmlegt 

Aber egal: So etwas kann auch immer ein Fisch sein. Lieber mal ins Leere ballern als nen Biss zu verpassen.

Mit entsprechender Erfahrung kann man aber dann irgendwann recht gut Hinderniskontakt (Holzanklopfer etc.) von Bissen unterscheiden.

Das lässt sich irgendwie nicht richtig beschreiben - irgendwann fühlt man, was da am anderen Leinenende passiert bzw. ob Ast, Stein, Dreck oder Fisch. Zweifellos nicht immer, aber mit deutlich gesteigerter Unterscheidungsquote.

Entsprechend taktiles Gesamtsystem inkl. Braid-Verwendung vorausgesetzt - je telefonischer das Ganze, desto präziser steuerbar (andersrum: je schlechter die Übertragung, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Hänger, verpasste Bisse und zugemüllte Köder).

Das kann man zum gezielten Hindernisangeln dann auch sehr gut für sich nutzen, um möglichst nah an das jeweilige Zeug ranzufischen.

Entweder mit Anti-Hänger-Ködern im unteren Bereich direkt ran bzw. rein (z. B. Skirted Jigs mit Weedguard, Gummis am Offset etc.) oder von oben mit anti-hänger-optimierten Schwimmwobblern mit hohem Auftrieb

--> sobald der Wobbler anklopft, das Kurbeln einstellen bzw. den Zug wegnehmen, damit der Wobbler über das Ding drübersteigen kann.

Oft kommt dann genau in dem Moment der Biss.

Bottom Bouncing mit Schwimmwobblern, die für die jeweilige Tiefe eigentlich zu tief laufen, funzt auf dieselbe Art - das ist dann ein Mix aus Grundklopfen und Aufsteigen.

Da muss man dann halt aufpassen, dass die Schaufel den Grund zwar touchiert, aber nicht tief umpflügt - so ne Schaufel voll Sand löst sich ggf. nicht mehr komplett vom Köder und versaut dann den Lauf.

Also entsprechend an den Grund rantasten (ggf. per Kalkulation aus bekannter Köder-Lauftiefe und Mitzählen der Anfangs-Kurbelumdrehungen = Addition des Schnureinzugs dabei) und bei Kontakt sofort das Aufsteigen einleiten (wie bei Holz- oder Steinkontakt auch).

Geht aber nur sinnvoll bei einigermaßen Grundhärte und Grundsauberkeit - für super weichen Faulschlamm (evtl. noch voller Altlaub) nicht unbedingt die beste Methode.

Je mehr man systembedingt fühlt und je kontrollierter die Rutenhaltung zwecks sofortiger Reaktion ist, desto besser geht das alles.

Mit einer an der Hüfte abgestützten Rute ist man da viel zu langsam und in der Bewegung eingeschränkt.

Auch Twitchen etc. ist mit so einer Haltung nur sehr schwer bis gar nicht möglich - das Widerlager verhindert da auch z. B. präzise Spitzenschläge nach unten usw.

Vor allem für kreative Steuerung von Suspender-Wobblern usw. ist eine möglichst freie Rutenhaltung elementar:

Mikro-Impulse mit leicht lockerer Schnur zwecks Aufderstelle-Rollenlassen, Nasen-Hoch- oder Runterzuckern oder 180 brauchen maximale Steuerungsfreiheit bei der Rutenhaltung. Und zwar in allen Richtungen, nicht nur nach oben oder nach unten.

Nur so kann man wirklich alles aus einem Kunstköder rausholen. Nicht nur aus Suspendern, sondern z. B. auch aus ganz normalen Blinkern.

Wenn man das ne Weile macht, kommt man irgendwann in den Virtualitätsmodus = im Kopf läuft bei der Führung ein Echtzeit-Films des aktuellen Köderverhaltens ab.

Sehr gute individuelle Köderkenntnis natürlich vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2022)

Gerade hat GLS geklingelt und neues Spielzeug gebracht....


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. September 2022)

Ich wünsche viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## Mescalero (14. September 2022)

Dein Eigenbau ist schöner und hat sicher nur einen Bruchteil gekostet.

Trotzdem viel Spaß mit der Rute!


----------



## Angelmann67 (14. September 2022)

Ätt Professor Tinca,
schickett Rütchen,  möge mein Neid mit dir sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2022)

Danke euch.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Dein Eigenbau ist schöner und hat sicher nur einen Bruchteil gekostet.



Nein mehr.

Die Sportex ist bei tackle deals im Angebot und 10% gibt es nochmal extra.


----------



## silverfish (14. September 2022)

Geiles Teil !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein mehr.
> 
> Die Sportex ist bei tackle deals im Angebot und 10% gibt es nochmal extra.


Jetzt musst du aber erstmal ein passende (gift)grüne Rolle dafür finden!


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2022)

Die schwarze Theory(gerade mit Freams E-Spule drauf) passt doch super.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die schwarze Theory(gerade mit Freams E-Spule drauf) passt doch super.
> Anhang anzeigen 418002


Die passt ja auch immer , als edelste u. beste aller Farben! (für mich)

Hoffentlich breitet sich der Black-is-max-beautiful Trend weiter aus.


----------



## jkc (16. September 2022)

Viper, Viper 

Nr. 4 haben sie leider vergessen mit einzupacken.

Grüße


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die schwarze Theory(gerade mit Freams E-Spule drauf) passt doch super.
> Anhang anzeigen 418002


Passt, die Schnur ist ja auch grün! 
Wünsche viel Erfolg mit der Combo.


----------



## hanzz (16. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Nr. 4 haben sie leider vergessen mit einzupacken.


So was regt mich ja immer auf. 
Letztens auch 4 Sachen bestellt, 3 bekommen. 
Klar. Fehler passieren halt. 
Aber bis 4 zählen?


----------



## jkc (16. September 2022)

Jo, somal das ne "zahl 3 bekomme 4 Aktion" war. 
Relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass ich da drei bestelle und den vierten nicht nehme.
Aber gut, es waren 2 Motoroil-Varianten und eine davon fehlt, kann schonmal passieren, wenn man ne Liste gestresst abarbeiten muss.
Der kostenlose ist immerhin dabei.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass ich da drei bestelle und den vierten nicht nehme.



Der wird doch sicherlich nachgeliefert?


----------



## jkc (16. September 2022)

Ich hoffe doch.  
Habe sie aber erst vor 2h angeschrieben, lassen wir sie erstmal wach werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Viper, Viper
> 
> Nr. 4 haben sie leider vergessen mit einzupacken.


Die Dinger sehen so ungewöhnlich klein bei deinen Anwendungen aus  ,
der Aufkleber scheint was anderes zu sagen

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Du hast die Streichholzschachtel daneben vergessen!


----------



## jkc (16. September 2022)

Da gab's schonmal ein Bild


----------



## hanzz (16. September 2022)

Hab beim Kollegen so n Latschen mal in der Hand gehabt. Lang wie mein Oberkörper.


----------



## jkc (16. September 2022)

Megalodon, mag ich nicht, ist mir zu klein   , hat zwar Länge aber zu wenig Volumen, den kann man noch bequem werfen.


----------



## hanzz (16. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> aber zu wenig Volumen


also eher n DropShot Köder


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2022)

Coole Idee!

Gibt es die in auftreibend? hat jemand so einen dicken Latschen mal mehr als schwebend zu machen geschafft?


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. September 2022)

Ooops i did it again.


----------



## Angler2097 (26. September 2022)

Wieder Neuigkeiten aus Angelmanns Angelshop


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. September 2022)

Jäss.


----------



## Lorenz (5. Oktober 2022)

Extraschwere Küstenspinnrute für den Süden.

3,1m, 150g WG, 13 kg max Drag, 400-450g oder so...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Oktober 2022)

Gerade gegönnt 

https://www.angelplatz.de/daiwa-j-braid-x8-chartreuse-0-18mm-12-0kg-300m--sd0241


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hab beim Kollegen so n Latschen mal in der Hand gehabt. Lang wie mein Oberkörper.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418195


Was hast du denn fürn Oberkörper, mein kleiner Lilliputaner


----------



## hanzz (11. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was hast du denn fürn Oberkörper, mein kleiner Lilliputaner


Bin ja nur 178cm groß.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Oktober 2022)

Klein aber fein


----------



## ollidi (15. Oktober 2022)

Ich war gerade mal in dem neu eröffneten Angelladen bei uns. Hammer, was der für eine Auswahl an Kunstködern hat.   
Ohne kaufen ging es natürlich nicht.


----------



## hanzz (15. Oktober 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich war gerade mal in dem neu eröffneten Angelladen bei uns. Hammer, was der für eine Auswahl an Kunstködern hat.
> Ohne kaufen ging es natürlich nicht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421139
> ...


Was hast für die Monkey Lures Jigköpfe bezahlt. 
Als ich die letztens im Laden für 4,95 gesehen habe, blieb mir die Luft weg.


----------



## ollidi (15. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was hast für die Monkey Lures Jigköpfe bezahlt.


3,99€ habe ich bezahlt. Das fand ich annehmbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt musst du zu den neuen Ködern nur noch die genau passenden Combos Rute und Rolle kaufen!


----------



## ollidi (15. Oktober 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jetzt musst du zu den neuen Ködern nur noch die genau passenden Combos Rute und Rolle kaufen!


Da habe ich diverse von rumliegen.


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Oktober 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Da habe ich diverse von rumliegen.


Aber doch bestimmt nicht die Eine, die genau darauf dafür abgestimmt entwickelt wurde.


----------



## ollidi (19. Oktober 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Aber doch bestimmt nicht die Eine, die genau darauf dafür abgestimmt entwickelt wurde.


Wenn es die EINE geben würde, wäre die Angelgeräteindustrie ja pleite.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Oktober 2022)

nee nee, das ist die falsche Denkrichtung, das ist gegen die Hochspezialisierung .... 

die EINE für jeden EINzeln Ködertyp und Ködergewicht, also genau optimiert für genau den 11cm KOFI Shad,
wieder EINE weitere für den SpinMad 12g, wieder EINE für den SEIKA 32g usw.

Ich mach das in der Tat so, dass ich meine wichtige Spinrutenreihe in einer Länge (bei mir lang in 9ft und dann nochmal länger 10ft, die 8ft liegen nur rum)
in 1oz 1.25oz 1.5oz 2oz 2.5oz 3oz 4oz (=28g 35g 42g 56g 70g 84g 112g) habe,
und dann möglichst nochmal in allen 3 mir gefallenden unterschiedlichen Aktionsformen (A, B, u. Progressiv).
Das sind 7*3*2 Ruten ohne Doppel, also 42 verschiedene Spinruten.
(Leider hab ich noch nicht ganz alle voll , bei den 10ft=3m wird es mit gutem Stoff am Markt immer schwieriger)


----------



## angler1996 (19. Oktober 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> nee nee, das ist die falsche Denkrichtung, das ist gegen die Hochspezialisierung ....
> 
> die EINE für jeden EINzeln Ködertyp und Ködergewicht, also genau optimiert für genau den 11cm KOFI Shad,
> wieder EINE weitere für den SpinMad 12g, wieder EINE für den SEIKA 32g usw.
> ...



genau Det, Du hast ja auch das eine , passende Angelfahrzeug;-)))



			mit dem lkw  und hänger ans Wasser - Google Suche


----------



## hanzz (19. Oktober 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Leider hab ich noch nicht ganz alle voll


Dann halt noch für jede Köderfarbe eine.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (19. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Dann halt noch für jede Köderfarbe eine.


Wegen der Gewichtsabweichungen im Milligrammbereich aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Pigmentgewichte? Sowas muss man natürlich berücksichtigen, gerade im UL-Bereich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Oktober 2022)

Die Farben auf den Kunstködern haben bei Spinruteneinsatz  (bisher jedenfalls) keinen Einfluss auf die Wurfeigenschaften und die Führung.
Die unabwendbare Materietoleranz (selbst z.B. auch auf sorgfältigst geprägten Münzen) liegt einfach im Rauschbereich.

Eine gängige leichte moderne Spinrute im 1oz Bereich hat oft 7-28g drauf stehen, das kann sie je nach Angler auch umsetzen und das ist immerhin Faktor 4 oder 400% Toleranz. Damit ist man gut aufgestellt für einige verschiedene Köder, selbst wenn die typgemäß unterschiedliche Anforderungen an die Härte und Lupfeigenschaften haben.
Andere "harte" Spinangler mögen u. machen damit nur 5-20g, also mit leichteren Ködern härter eingesetzt. Sind auch wieder Faktor 4 oder 400% Toleranz.
Egal wie jemand die Rutenpower und Härte und Wurfaufladung empfindet, es verändert nichts an der Materie der Rute, jeder setzt sie halt nach seinem Gusto in einem selbst bestimmten Bereich ein. Muss man nur mal selber genau ausprobieren (sich selber austesten).

Zu Sonderfarben, da sprichst du was an, z.B. schneeweiße Ruten gezielt für die Nachtangelei ...
Das brauchen allerdings am nötigsten die notgedrungen nachtaktiven Zanderspinangler.

Solche habe ich schon einige noch andere (nicht mitgezählte), sogar auch schon in 8ft. Fast alle strahlweißen kommen längst aus der Fabrikation.
Der Hauptgrund für deren Existenz scheint die hohe Sonneneinstrahlung und Hitzeentwicklung im Pazifik zu sein, es ist schon gut mit der weißen Sonnenreflektion, wenn eine schwarze Rute nur noch erweichen oder gar sich verflüssigen würde! 

Meine Lieblings-Standardfarbe ist möglichst sichtbar für mich und möglichst unsichtbar für den Fisch, da liege ich allermeist richtig.


----------



## Angelmann67 (28. Oktober 2022)

Moin Männers, 
der Winter rückt näher und wollte mal so langsam,  die Köder Größe etwas anpassen.
Der weiße Gufi( 10cm) dient dem Größenvergleich 10cm 15cm und 18cm

Fettes Petri allen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (1. November 2022)

Gestern beim Dealer vor Ort gegen die Inflation etwas unternommen 
BC Rute Savage Gear,
BC Rolle Daiwa Tatual 200,
Irgend ein Seil wo ne Spinne auf der Verpackung war,
zwei Zeck Butcher mit System.

Eigentlich ist die Rute primär für das Uferangeln gedacht (2,58 m lang) aber habe sie heute auf dem Boot zum Testen dabei gehabt.
Der Korkgriff ist so angenehm lang, dass ich das Teil gar nicht mehr aus der Hand gelassen habe 
Joar die Hechte waren willig ..........

Grussen Michaewl


----------



## vonda1909 (2. November 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Extraschwere Küstenspinnrute für den Süden.
> 
> 3,1m, 150g WG, 13 kg max Drag, 400-450g oder so...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420187


Auch Made in  China  dort auch bestellt?


----------



## Harrie (2. November 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Extraschwere Küstenspinnrute für den Süden.
> 
> 3,1m, 150g WG, 13 kg max Drag, 400-450g oder so...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420187


Was haste denn damit vor?


----------



## Luis2811 (2. November 2022)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Gestern beim Dealer vor Ort gegen die Inflation etwas unternommen
> BC Rute Savage Gear,
> BC Rolle Daiwa Tatual 200,
> Irgend ein Seil wo ne Spinne auf der Verpackung war,
> ...



Sehr schöne Rute, habe ich auch vor ca. zwei Monaten gekauft nur in 170g Wurfgewicht und die fast gleiche Rolle auch eine Nummer größer. Lasst sich beides sehr gut fischen und bisher keine Probleme mit gehabt. Mir gefällt auch der Korkgriff und besonders die Blankfarbe mit dem Rot anstatt immer nur schwarz ist einfach mal was anderes.

Als ich dann vor ein paar Tagen im Netz sah, dass die Rutenserie reduziert war könnte ich nicht wiederstehen und habe jetzt auch noch die Version mit 240g Wurfgewicht gekauft. Diese hat im Vergleich mit der "leichteren" einen etwas längeren Vorgriff der Rest ausgenommen vom Wg ist aber identisch.











Und dazu kam dann noch ein bisschen Fischfutter


----------



## Mescalero (3. November 2022)

Für wen ist denn der Rastaköder gedacht?


----------



## Luis2811 (3. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Für wen ist denn der Rastaköder gedacht?








Wenn du denn meinst? Der sah nur interessant aus und wurde mitgekauft, wird in Polen scheinbar viel auf Barsch und Zander gefischt. Die Kugeln sind schwimmend so daß er dann senkrecht auf dem Boden steht wenn man vorne noch ein Chebublei einhängt.


----------



## Snâsh (4. November 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 423261
> 
> 
> Wenn du denn meinst? Der sah nur interessant aus und wurde mitgekauft, wird in Polen scheinbar viel auf Barsch und Zander gefischt. Die Kugeln sind schwimmend so daß er dann senkrecht auf dem Boden steht wenn man vorne noch ein Chebublei einhängt.


Habe ich bei uns auch einen Kollegen mit beobachtet. Der hat den Köder extrem überbleibt gefischt und war sehr erfolgreich. Im Sommer halt auch viele kleine Barsche an die Drillinge, im Winter viele Fische Gerissen, viele Köder durch die Drillinge verloren (an der Steinpackung) aber an sich ist das Ding ziemlich fängig.


----------



## Mikesch (4. November 2022)

Rastaköder   
Das Ding nennt sich Mandula.


----------



## Slappy (4. November 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Als ich dann vor ein paar Tagen im Netz sah, dass die Rutenserie reduziert war könnte ich nicht wiederstehen und habe jetzt auch noch die Version mit 240g Wurfgewicht gekauft. Diese hat im Vergleich mit der "leichteren" einen etwas längeren Vorgriff der Rest ausgenommen vom Wg ist aber identisch.


Ui. Die gefällt mir. 
Ich suche noch nach einer Rute um meine schweren Köder ins Wasser zu bringen. Der aktuell schwerste ist 154g Ködergewicht. 
Aber ich hab erstmal mein Kontingent  aufgebraucht. 

Es gab eine Okuma ITX Carbon 4000 mit einer LMAB O line.  Dann gab es noch ein Paar Q-Paddler die im Abverkauf waren sowie 2 10g 4-Street Chatterbaits. Cool fand ich auch die einzelnen Chatterblättchen der selben Marke um jeglichen Haken in einem Chatterbait umzuwandeln. 
Und dann sah ich auch noch die neuen Fox Rage Big Eye Spins an der Wand. Also auch noch 2 mitgenommen. 
Ich hasse den Laden..... Nie klappt es so wie ich es mir vornehme.....


----------



## Peter117 (5. November 2022)

Gerade aus Magdeburg zurück - ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht genug hätte...
Aber wenn ein Köder "Fangsau" heißt, dann bin ich ja schon fast überredet...


----------



## jkc (5. November 2022)

Die Jigs sehen geil aus, was sind das für welche?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. November 2022)

Na ja, gekauft ist zwar etwas fehl am Platz, aber egal. Komme grad vom Vereinsabend, wo es eine Tombola mit vielen schönen Preisen gab. Die Nr. 47 brachte mir meine erste Okuma (Longbow) ein, mit Ersatzspule aus Kunststoff und Freilauf. 
Kostete mal 50 €... 

Gibt's von Okuma auch Ruten?


----------



## jkc (5. November 2022)

Nice, Glückwunsch, noch eine der alten; Zu denen es fast nur gute Kritik gibt.
Ja, Okuma hat auch Ruten, ich habe selbst dieses Jahr ne Okuma Cortez für Norwegen gekauft, die ähnlich gute Kritiken bekommt wie die Longbow, ob die was zur Rolle passendes haben, weiß ich aber nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Peter117 (6. November 2022)

jkc Das kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Ich weiß nur noch, dass das Owner-Haken sind...
Könnten die hier sein - Preis passt...


----------



## Angelmann67 (11. November 2022)

Moin moin Männers, 
nach neuer beruflicher Herausforderung, habe ich endlich,  die Zeit, für eine Vermählung gehabt.
Die Optik gefällt mir sehr gut und gefangen, 
hat diese gelungene Combo, heute auch.
Hat mega Bock gemacht.
Der kleinste hatte 28cm.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (11. November 2022)

Scheint immer noch Geld da zu sein.


----------



## Blueser (11. November 2022)

Erst muss der Speckgürtel abgebaut werden, dann wird es ruhiger hier ...


----------



## Luis2811 (18. November 2022)

Es gab Mal wieder was neues, Hauptkaufsziel war ein neuer Kescher für Hecht. Es ist dann der Sportex Kescher in der Größten Ausführung 70*80cm geworden. Vorteil er relativ einfach zu falten und das Netzmaterial liegt nicht über den Kescherarmen, dies sollte ein verfangen von "offenen" Drillingen am Rand des Netzes vermeiden.






Um dann Fische an die Angel zu locken um den Kescher auch zu benutzen gab es auch noch wieder etwas Gummigetier.


----------



## Riesenangler (19. November 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 423494
> 
> Gerade aus Magdeburg zurück - ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht genug hätte...
> Aber wenn ein Köder "Fangsau" heißt, dann bin ich ja schon fast überredet...


Die Fangsau habe ich auch und noch nichts drauf bekommen. Aber ich hatte die auch kaum im Einsatz, weil ich ja kaum vernpnftig zur Zeit jerken kann. Liegt aber an meinen körperlichen Defiziten. Viele schwören drauf.


----------



## bic zip (20. November 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Es gab Mal wieder was neues, Hauptkaufsziel war ein neuer Kescher für Hecht. Es ist dann der Sportex Kescher in der Größten Ausführung 70*80cm geworden. Vorteil er relativ einfach zu falten und das Netzmaterial liegt nicht über den Kescherarmen, dies sollte ein verfangen von "offenen" Drillingen am Rand des Netzes vermeiden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424564




Den Kescher hab ich mir neulich auch gekauft, auch 80x70 (aber von ABU gebrandet, gibt es in der Ausführung auch noch von Fox Rage)

Als ich den ausgepackt hab, wurde mir ob den Ausmaßen Angst und Bange!

…. auf dem Boot sah er dann plötzlich gar nicht mehr so groß aus


----------



## jkc (20. November 2022)

Und wenn da erstmal der Meter15 bis 25 vor auftaucht, "am besten" noch mit am Maul frei baumelnden Zweit- oder Stingerdrilling, dann kommt einem das Teil plötzlich winzig vor.


----------



## bic zip (20. November 2022)

Bei Amazon.jp bestellt.
Wahnsinn, wenn der Versand erstmal unterwegs ist, dauert es keine 3 Tage bis der DHL Mann klingelt
Schnur hab ich direkt mitgeordert, Sunline Shooter Sniper Flourocarbon 8lbs (0.265er)

Von Tokio nach Hongkong (oder Bahrain) über Leipzig nach Köln und dann per DHL Express ausgeliefert.

(In einem anderen Thread habe ich die Spule fotografiert…die mir ungeschickterweise aus den Fingern geflutscht ist und eine Delle davon hat )


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Bei Amazon.jp bestellt.



Wie hoch sind die Gebühren wie Zoll, Steuer o.ä. ?


----------



## bic zip (20. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie hoch sind die Gebühren wie Zoll, Steuer o.ä. ?



War Rolle, Schnur und 3 Pakete Owner Trailerhooks: 212,95€
Shipping 11,90€
Import Fee Deposit (Steuer/Zoll) 52,57€

= 271,99€ All Inclusive
Bestelle aber nur wenn Amazon derVerkäufer ist, weil die die Abgaben sofort entrichten.
Bei Marektplace Anbietern weiß ich das nicht und muß unter Umständen selber zum Zoll die Einfuhrabgaben entrichten.

War jetzt die 3. Rolle die ich dort bestellt habe ( und ein Haufen anderes Zeug) bis jetzt war immer alles Top.
Das Restrisiko ist es mir Wert


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2022)

Danke dir!


----------



## Luis2811 (20. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Und wenn da erstmal der Meter15 bis 25 vor auftaucht, "am besten" noch mit am Maul frei baumelnden Zweit- oder Stingerdrilling, dann kommt einem das Teil plötzlich winzig vor.



Also der Meter 11 und 6 von letzter Woche ging in einen Ähnlichgroßen Kescher noch ganz ok rein. Aber dass das dann sehr interesant werden könnte mit noch größeren Fischen kann ich mir vorstellen, dazu muss der allerdinges erst noch mal Beißen.

Da ist auch noch ein Vorteil bei dem Kescher. Das Logo in dem Netz ist aus einer Art Plane in der sich die Offnen Drillinge hoffentlich nicht so einfach verhängen können.


----------



## bic zip (20. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke dir!


Nich dafür 

Musst ein neues Konto bei Amazon.jp eröffnen (und Kreditkartendaten hinterlegen), mit „deutschen Einlogdaten“ geht das nicht.

Dann Warenkorb packen und durchsimulieren was das kostet.
Dann endweder „Order“ klicken oder wieder verwerfen 

Meiho Zeug ist da echt billig.
Aber eine Tacklebox kostet dann (je nach Größe) mehr Versand als Warenwert!
Also immer mit dem Warenkorb rumspielen.

 „sperriges„ Zeug ist generell teurer im Versand, das lohnt nicht.
Versandkosten steigen auch mit der Artikelzahl, auch wenn es nur Kleinteile sind.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Also der Meter 11 und 6 von letzter Woche ging in einen Ähnlichgroßen Kescher noch ganz ok rein. Aber dass das dann sehr interesant werden könnte mit noch größeren Fischen kann ich mir vorstellen, dazu muss der allerdinges erst noch mal Beißen.
> 
> Da ist auch noch ein Vorteil bei dem Kescher. Das Logo in dem Netz ist aus einer Art Plane in der sich die Offnen Drillinge hoffentlich nicht so einfach verhängen können.


Hallo,

ich habe den eine Nummer kleiner (mein Sohn auch) von meinem Sohn weiß ich, das da ein 120er Hecht schon gut reinpasst und da ich noch nie einen 120er gefangen habe (118 war da der Größte), habe ich mir gedacht, dass da der eben reicht. Der Große, welchen ich mir beim Gerlinger ansah, ist schon wirklich groß und ich laufe ja damit am Ufer entlang .Klar, vom Boot aus kann es schon anders aussehen .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Snâsh (21. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe den eine Nummer kleiner (mein Sohn auch) von meinem Sohn weiß ich, das da ein 120er Hecht schon gut reinpasst und da ich noch nie einen 120er gefangen habe (118 war da der Größte), habe ich mir gedacht, dass da der eben reicht. Der Große, welchen ich mir beim Gerlinger ansah, ist schon wirklich groß und ich laufe ja damit am Ufer entlang .Klar, vom Boot aus kann es schon anders aussehen .
> 
> ...


Ich schleppe mittlerweile immer einen riesen Rapala Kescher mit mir rum. Zu viele Welse als Beifang am Rhein und Main.
Hat im Februar diesen Jahres meinen PB Wels von 160+ ohne Probleme eingenetzt (Schwanzhakung, kein Wallergriff möglich).
Dafür schleppe ich den gerne mit mir rum. Magnet am Rucksack und dann ist das auch kein Problem.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. November 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Ich schleppe mittlerweile immer einen riesen Rapala Kescher mit mir rum. Zu viele Welse als Beifang am Rhein und Main.
> Hat im Februar diesen Jahres meinen PB Wels von 160+ ohne Probleme eingenetzt (Schwanzhakung, kein Wallergriff möglich).
> Dafür schleppe ich den gerne mit mir rum. Magnet am Rucksack und dann ist das auch kein Problem.


Hallo, 

den beschriebenen Kescher kann man nicht am Rucksack einsatzbereit befestigen, der muss vorher betriebsbereit sein. Wenn man da einen Großen im Drill hat ist es nicht möglich, den mit einer Hand aufzuklappen und auszufahren. Ansonsten ein Spitzenkescher. Ich bewege mich mit diesem allerdings immer im betriebsbereiten Zustand am Wasser. Ist auch kein Problem, in einer Hand die Rute in der anderen den Kescher und wenn ich fische, wird der, griffbereit, abgelegt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Snâsh (21. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> den beschriebenen Kescher kann man nicht am Rucksack einsatzbereit befestigen, der muss vorher betriebsbereit sein. Wenn man da einen Großen im Drill hat ist es nicht möglich, den mit einer Hand aufzuklappen und auszufahren. Ansonsten ein Spitzenkescher. Ich bewege mich mit diesem allerdings immer im betriebsbereiten Zustand am Wasser. Ist auch kein Problem, in einer Hand die Rute in der anderen den Kescher und wenn ich fische, wird der, griffbereit, abgelegt.
> 
> ...


Hey Lajos,

absolut richtig. Halte ich genauso. Zum Strecke machen wird ein angeklemmt und beim Fischen ist er natürlich bereit. Selbst dann kann ich Ihn noch an den Magneten hängen und bin einigermaßen bewegungsfrei. Da ich aber auch knapp 2m habe, geht das bei mir mit dem Keschernetz einigermaßen wenn ich über die andere Schulter werfe.

Petri!


----------



## Peter117 (25. November 2022)

Gerade gekommen - man kann ja nicht nur Tackle kaufen...







Jahrgang 1932...
Hier noch etwas Werbung...


----------



## Mescalero (26. November 2022)

Ist deine Auflage auch von 1932? Aus dem Bauch heraus sind die Anzeigen jüngeren Datums aber vielleicht liege ich auch komplett daneben. 

Wie auch immer, toller Lese- und Sammelstoff.


----------



## Peter117 (26. November 2022)

Hi Mescalero - natürlich ist das ein Auszug aus dem Buch. Diese Kapselrolle war mir bisher in meinen anderen Zeitungen aus der Zeit noch nicht aufgefallen. Sie taucht dann in dem Buch auch nicht wieder auf. 
Aber Du hast Recht - die sieht echt spaceig aus und scheint auch recht selten zu sein.






						Mullock's Auctions - REEL: Rare Milward Torpedo early threadline spinning reel...
					






					www.mullocksauctions.co.uk


----------



## Mescalero (26. November 2022)

Oh, ich wollte dir natürlich nicht unterstellen, die Seite von woanders kopiert zu haben, sorry, falls das komisch rüberkam!

Aber oft gibt es ja weitere Auflagen späteren Datums, auch wenn ein Buch erstmals viel früher publiziert wurde.


----------



## Peter117 (26. November 2022)

Alles gut, Mescalero - hab ich auch nicht so empfunden.
Es ist allerdings kein Buch im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern die gebundene Ausgabe einer Angelzeitung.
Es gab Anfang der 30er Jahre meines Wissens 5 verschiedene Angelzeitschriften...
Wenn Dich das interessiert guckst Du hier:


Peter117 schrieb:


> Dann mache ich heute mal mit eben dieser "Fischwaid" weiter.
> Die Fischwaid ist nach wie vor das Organ des VDSF.
> Die Erstausgabe erschien im August/September 1947 im Hans Keune Verlag in Hamburg (vielen Dank an Thomas für den Link zur deutschen Nationalbibliothek), im Jahr 1970 fusionierte sie mit der AFZ und erscheint heute nur noch Online.
> Chefredakteur war lange Zeit Dr. Hans Colas - dieser ist später zum Parey Verlag gewechselt und hat die "Fisch und Fang" mit aufgebaut.
> ...


----------



## alexpp (26. November 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 413571
> 
> Einer meiner Lieblingswobbler ,nur leider ziemlich teuer


Twitchen auf Barsch war bisher nicht meins. Nun möchte ich bei passenden Gelegenheiten auch gut twitchen können.
Einer von nur paar verschiedenen Wobblern soll der Trick Shad sein und gestern bei Nippon Tackle zugeschlagen, inkl. noch limitierten Trick Shad 70SP Rattler.
Gehöre zwar auch zu der Fraktion, die die Farbe für nicht besonders wichtig hält, dennoch möchte ich Dich fragen, welche Farben Du beim Trick Shads bevorzugst?

Edit: falls noch jemand paar Trick Shads haben will, bei Nippon Tackle sind die anscheinend noch bis Sonntag etwas günstiger zu haben.


----------



## Nuesse (26. November 2022)

Meist


alexpp schrieb:


> Twitchen auf Barsch war bisher nicht meins. Nun möchte ich bei passenden Gelegenheiten auch gut twitchen können.
> Einer von nur paar verschiedenen Wobblern soll der Trick Shad sein und gestern bei Nippon Tackle zugeschlagen, inkl. noch limitierten Trick Shad 70SP Rattler.
> Gehöre zwar auch zu der Fraktion, die die Farbe für nicht besonders wichtig hält, dennoch möchte ich Dich fragen, welche Farben Du beim Trick Shads bevorzugst?


Meist benutze ich den Perch ,ich hab aber auch noch 7 andere farben .Bluegill wäre meine zweite wahl aber 
der ist mir abgerissen   .


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. November 2022)

Habe mir heute jeweils einen Rapala J11 und J13 in Silver Fluo Chartreuse geholt als Zander-Dunkelheitswobbler:

Ich hoffe, deren Aliennasenrotzgrellrücken im Dusteren zwecks Steuerung/Werfen selbst am vergleichsweise besten sehen zu können - meine anderen Js sind diesbezüglich inzwischen etwas zu unaggro am Widerrist geworden (selbst Firetiger; drecks Sehverschlechterung - das war bei mir auch schon mal anders).

 Drum musste jetzt mal Kräftig-Leuchtspur her.

Werden nun noch ne Runde getunt, dann dürfen die hoffentlich bald mal ins Wasser.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (26. November 2022)

Sodalü,

da ich ja letzte Woche meinen Bootskescher versenkt habe, habe ich mir heute einen Fox Rage (Größe L 80x75 cm) gekauft.
Den von Sportex hatte ich auch in der Hand aber da hat mir der Kunstoffkopf / Kippverschluss nicht zugesagt..

Grussen Michael


----------



## bic zip (26. November 2022)

Nicht gekauft aber meine Augen bluten jetzt 









						Ryobi Zauber LT MC Angelrolle | Ihr Angelshop für Angelsport und Angelausrüstung
					

Angeln-Shop.de - Der Fachversand für Raubfisch & Meeresangeln. Ryobi Zauber LT MC Angelrolle hier günstig bestellen.




					www.angeln-shop.de


----------



## Minimax (26. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Nicht gekauft aber meine Augen bluten jetzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						site::product::name | OKUMA Fishing Rods and Reels - OKUMA FISHING TACKLE CO., LTD.
					

site::product::desc OKUMA FISHING is a site::product::name | fishing rods and reels ( mooching reels ) manufacturer from Taiwan. Quality and affordable fishing rods and reels for your freshwater and saltwater fishing since 1986.




					www.okumafishing.com


----------



## bic zip (26. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> site::product::name | OKUMA Fishing Rods and Reels - OKUMA FISHING TACKLE CO., LTD.
> 
> 
> site::product::desc OKUMA FISHING is a site::product::name | fishing rods and reels ( mooching reels ) manufacturer from Taiwan. Quality and affordable fishing rods and reels for your freshwater and saltwater fishing since 1986.
> ...


Geschmacklosigkeit kennt keine Grenzen 

Mitte der Neunziger hat VW auch 3800 farbenuntüchtige Deppen Leute mit ausgeprägtem individuellem Geschmack gefunden die den Polo „Harlekin“ gekauft haben.
Ein NEUWAGEN im Designkleid eines vom Schrottplatz zusammengewürfeltes Crashcar.


			https://www.mobile.de/magazin/artikel/gebrauchtwagen-tipp-vw-polo-3-6n-harlekin-10944


----------



## Mescalero (26. November 2022)

Der bunte Polo sah besser aus als heutige, nur mit Grundierung angestrichene, und sehr viel teurere Autos.


----------



## yukonjack (26. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der bunte Polo sah besser aus als heutige, nur mit Grundierung angestrichene, und sehr viel teurere Autos.


Ja wenn ich mir dein Profilbild so anschaue neigts du zu Farbvielfalt


----------



## Mescalero (26. November 2022)

Logisch, bunt ist besser als grau.


----------



## hanzz (26. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Logisch, bunt ist besser als grau.


Hab meinerm Liebelein bevor wir zusammen gekommen sind mal gesagt. 
"Bunt ist meine Lieblingsfarbe."
Ich glaub das war der entscheidende Satz


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Nicht gekauft aber meine Augen bluten jetzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du weißt, dass die als Kinderrolle für die ganz kleinen angedacht ist, bzw. Kaufzwang ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Mitte der Neunziger hat VW auch 3800 farbenuntüchtige Deppen gefunden die den Polo „Harlekin“ gekauft haben.
> Ein NEUWAGEN im Designkleid eines vom Schrottplatz zusammengewürfeltes Crashcar.
> 
> 
> https://www.mobile.de/magazin/artikel/gebrauchtwagen-tipp-vw-polo-3-6n-harlekin-10944


Das war ein bischen anders, das Dinges war explizites Demo-Modell in einem CAD-Programm, letztlich erstmal die Schöpfung eines kreativen Informatikers, um die Teile besser aufzulösen und bei der Vorführung darstellen zu können, und eben das 3D Modell und neue Möglichkeiten in Explosionsansicht und so verstehen zu können.
Das sahen bei der Vorführung andere Mitarbeiter, u.a. auch welche von Marketing und Vertrieb. 
Da zündete bei jemandem der Geistesblitz für eine gerade nützliche besonders hervorstechende Realisierung, und das Ding war mit dem poppigen Zeitgeist ein richtiger Erfolg bei den Polokäufer(+innen). 
Ein Paradebeispiel, wie man sich mit sowas total verschätzen kann. Letztlich hat dieses Design alle bisherigen Tabus gebrochen, sowas ist immer gut.


----------



## yukonjack (27. November 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das war ein bischen anders, das Dinges war explizites Demo-Modell in einem CAD-Programm, letztlich erstmal die Schöpfung eines kreativen Informatikers, um die Teile besser aufzulösen und bei der Vorführung darstellen zu können, und eben das 3D Modell und neue Möglichkeiten in Explosionsansicht und so verstehen zu können.
> Das sahen bei der Vorführung andere Mitarbeiter, u.a. auch welche von Marketing und Vertrieb.
> Da zündete bei jemandem der Geistesblitz für eine gerade nützliche besonders hervorstechende Realisierung, und das Ding war mit dem poppigen Zeitgeist ein richtiger Erfolg bei den Polokäufer(+innen).
> Ein Paradebeispiel, wie man sich mit sowas total verschätzen kann. Letztlich hat dieses Design alle bisherigen Tabus gebrochen, sowas ist immer gut.


Das Ding war der Alptraum aller Autolackierer.


----------



## bic zip (27. November 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das war ein bischen anders, das Dinges war explizites Demo-Modell in einem CAD-Programm, letztlich erstmal die Schöpfung eines kreativen Informatikers, um die Teile besser aufzulösen und bei der Vorführung darstellen zu können, und eben das 3D Modell und neue Möglichkeiten in Explosionsansicht und so verstehen zu können.
> Das sahen bei der Vorführung andere Mitarbeiter, u.a. auch welche von Marketing und Vertrieb.
> Da zündete bei jemandem der Geistesblitz für eine gerade nützliche besonders hervorstechende Realisierung, und das Ding war mit dem poppigen Zeitgeist ein richtiger Erfolg bei den Polokäufer(+innen).
> Ein Paradebeispiel, wie man sich mit sowas total verschätzen kann. Letztlich hat dieses Design alle bisherigen Tabus gebrochen, sowas ist immer gut.



Ja, so wird es wohl gewesen sein.
Muss einem trotzdem nicht gefallen.

Wahrscheinlich ist der Fiat Multipla auch aus einer Bierlaune am Designerstammtisch entstanden und hat auch letztendlich seine Käufer gefunden.

der ist ja auch irgendwie….“anders“


----------



## daci7 (27. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das Ding war der Alptraum aller Autolackierer.


Echt?
Ich hätte jetzt das Gegebteil gedacht. Natürlich nicht, wenn du viele Kleinigkeiten ausbessern musst, aber wenn du ein Teil lackieren musst, brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen, dass der Farbton zum Rest passt


----------



## Mooskugel (27. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Muss einem trotzdem nicht gefallen.



Muss ja nicht jedem alles gefallen, aber Leute mit ausgefallenem Geschmack so zu bezeichnen, na ja. Bisschen Toleranz hilft.



bic zip schrieb:


> Mitte der Neunziger hat VW auch 3800 farbenuntüchtige Deppen gefunden die den Polo „Harlekin“ gekauft haben.


----------



## bic zip (27. November 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht jedem alles gefallen, aber Leute mit ausgefallenem Geschmack so zu bezeichnen, na ja. Bisschen Toleranz hilft.



Da gebe ich dir Recht.

Habe meinen Post editiert und entschuldige mich bei allen ehemaligen Besitzern sie als Deppen betitelt zu haben.


----------



## Mescalero (27. November 2022)

Btt Ryobi: genau betrachtet sieht die Rolle sogar ziemlich gut aus, die frühlingshaften fast ganz in pastelligen Tönen gehaltenen Farben bilden einen harmonischen Akkord.

Leider brauche ich überhaupt keine neue Rolle und nur für "einfach so" ist sie mir zu teuer. 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese Zauber-Version sich zu einem begehrten Sammlerstück entwickelt.


----------



## Ti-it (27. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Btt Ryobi: genau betrachtet sieht die Rolle sogar ziemlich gut aus, die frühlingshaften fast ganz in pastelligen Tönen gehaltenen Farben bilden einen harmonischen Akkord.
> 
> Leider brauche ich überhaupt keine neue Rolle und nur für "einfach so" ist sie mir zu teuer.
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese Zauber-Version sich zu einem begehrten Sammlerstück entwickelt.


Sehe ich auch so! Ich denke da mal an die Camouserie von DAM. Die hat heute auch noch oder wieder seine Fans.
Wobei ich die Langlebigkeit von einer Zauber lt nicht einschätzen kann. Ob diese halt bis sie den Status Sammelobjekt erreicht hat auch noch dreht. Das kann ich wirklich null einschätzen. Bisher waren meine 10 und mehr Kugellager Rollen nach maximal 5 Jahren hinüber. Das waren aber auch absolute Billigmodelle.
Aber mir gefällt das Ding auch - 

an meinem Gartenswim hat die durchaus das Potential sich als Blume zu tarnen.(das meine ich tatsächlich ernst ;D) 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. November 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Wobei ich die Langlebigkeit von einer Zauber lt nicht einschätzen kann. Ob diese halt bis sie den Status Sammelobjekt erreicht hat auch noch dreht.



Einfach mal testweise ne alte Fin-Nor Offshore 9500 drauffallen lassen, dann zeigt sich das quasi sofort


----------



## yukonjack (27. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Echt?
> Ich hätte jetzt das Gegebteil gedacht. Natürlich nicht, wenn du viele Kleinigkeiten ausbessern musst, aber wenn du ein Teil lackieren musst, brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen, dass der Farbton zum Rest passt


Mach da mal Teillackierungen, da wirst du etwas länger brauchen, abkleben, trocknen lassen, abkleben, trocknen lassen........................


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so! Ich denke da mal an die Camouserie von DAM. Die hat heute auch noch oder wieder seine Fans.
> Wobei ich die Langlebigkeit von einer Zauber lt nicht einschätzen kann. Ob diese halt bis sie den Status Sammelobjekt erreicht hat auch noch dreht. Das kann ich wirklich null einschätzen. Bisher waren meine 10 und mehr Kugellager Rollen nach maximal 5 Jahren hinüber. Das waren aber auch absolute Billigmodelle.
> Aber mir gefällt das Ding auch -
> 
> ...


Solange sie das Metallgrundgehäuse auf beiden Seiten behält, ist alles chicco!
Das braucht der Wormshaft als Hebewelle wie bei einem Wagenheber als Grundlagerung unabdingbar, das muss Shimano auch endlich mal lernen ...

Ich habe superrote neue Halb-LTs , die sind noch weitgehend kompatibel zur Orginal-Zauber und RedArc, sogar besser mit dem erweiterten Kunststoffrotor, da mehr Spulen und eben die alten passen. Die Einschraubkurbel wird aber Standard, der Hex-6-Kant Durchstecker ist meist passe.
Übringes auch bei den neueren Shimanos der Mittelklasse, da geht der olle 4Kant von vor 100 Jahren endlich.

Da hier bei den Zauber LT Normal + MC-"Comic" der Bremsknob "LT-alike" sehr vergrößert ist, wird eine alte Spule so nicht mehr direkt drauf passen können.
Die Chance alte Spule samt altem Bremsknob ist aber sogar hoch, klappt sogar mit einer Shimano Sahara und bei Daiwa mit dem komplett anderen Gewinde bei alten A-Serien zu LT, da wird nicht unnötig rumgeändert. Schon gar nicht bei Ryobi.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Mach da mal Teillackierungen, da wirst du etwas länger brauchen, abkleben, trocknen lassen, abkleben, trocknen lassen........................


In den heutigen Zeiten mit den diversen Modephasen der zerissenen und geflickten Jeans bei den großen Mädels (und auch erstaunlich vielen großen Jungs   ) löst man das ganz anders. Normal und angepasst ist voll out.

Da wird ein Patchwork von bunter Autofolie aufgebügelt, und dann wird das Auto'chen nochmal sexier ...   

Ich mach das bei meiner Gebrauchskarre an den Stoßfängerplastikkante (in ca. Wagenfarbe zumal silber) auch, da kommt kein teurer und unsinniger Lackiervorgang mehr ran. Kleine Restmengen Top-Autofolie sind günstig zu haben und taugt für viel Zwecke.


----------



## yukonjack (27. November 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> In den heutigen Zeiten mit den diversen Modephasen der zerissenen und geflickten Jeans bei den großen Mädels (und auch erstaunlich vielen großen Jungs   ) löst man das ganz anders. Normal und angepasst ist voll out.
> 
> Da wird ein Patchwork von bunter Autofolie aufgebügelt, und dann wird das Auto'chen nochmal sexier ...
> 
> Ich mach das bei meiner Gebrauchskarre an den Stoßfängerplastikkante (in ca. Wagenfarbe zumal silber) auch, da kommt kein teurer und unsinniger Lackiervorgang mehr ran. Kleine Restmengen Top-Autofolie sind günstig zu haben und taugt für viel Zwecke.


Ganz wichtig waren so Ende der 60er schwarze Rallyestreifen, die brachten min. 5 PS.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2022)

Bilder im Webshop der Zauber LT MC sind ja irgendwie künstlich, findet sich nichts vernünftiges.
mal in Youtube geschaut, voila die sieht sogar besser aus in realiter!


----------



## Mikesch (27. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig waren so Ende der 60er schwarze Rallyestreifen, die brachten min. 5 PS.


Sind die z. Z. nicht auch wieder angesagt?


----------



## yukonjack (27. November 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Sind die z. Z. nicht auch wieder angesagt?


Keine Ahnung, aus dem Alter bin ich raus.


----------



## Riesenangler (1. Dezember 2022)

Hab mir neuen Köder mit mehr wumms gekauft. Mit Fanggarantie. Einweg, leider.


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Hab mir neuen Köder mit mehr wumms gekauft. Mit Fanggarantie. Einweg, leider.


Da werden die Fische schon zu Hack verarbeitet. 
Ei, ne Semmel, Salz Pfeffer und Kräuter rein. Feddich is die Bullette


----------



## daci7 (1. Dezember 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Hab mir neuen Köder mit mehr wumms gekauft. Mit Fanggarantie. Einweg, leider.


Womit fischt du die? Bringt doch schon gut Gewicht auf die Waage, oder? Das Laufverhalten stell ich mir dafür explosiv vor.


----------



## Riesenangler (1. Dezember 2022)

Heavy Spinn. Und gaaaaanz gefühlvoll auslegen. Nicht werfen.


----------



## bic zip (2. Dezember 2022)

Arbeitskollege ist grad in Japan auf Urlaub.
Hab aus Spaß gesagt er soll mir 2 Megabass Oneten mitbringen (er ist kein Angler und hat kein Plan)
Vorhin hat er mir dieses Bild geschickt und geschrieben „ich krieg 30 Penunsen von dir“ 

Guter Mann, Guter Preis


----------



## hanzz (2. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Arbeitskollege ist grad in Japan auf Urlaub.
> Hab aus Spaß gesagt er soll mir 2 Megabass Oneten mitbringen (er ist kein Angler und hat kein Plan)
> Vorhin hat er mir dieses Bild geschickt und geschrieben „ich krieg 30 Penunsen von dir“
> 
> ...


extrem heiße Teile


----------



## bic zip (2. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> extrem heiße Teile


Für Deutschland-Normalpreis würd ich mir wahrscheinlich bei jedem Krautkontakt in die Hose kacken aus Angst vor einem Abriss  

Vielleicht sollte ich mal über einen Köderretter nachdenken, zuletzt schon einen Wobbler verloren


----------



## Lorenz (2. Dezember 2022)

Meine Pullis kosten diesmal weniger als meine Drillinge.

Secondhand & verwaschen ist noch voll ok für outdoor. Man muss im Leben eben Prioritäten setzen...


----------



## Harrie (3. Dezember 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Meine Pullis kosten diesmal weniger als meine Drillinge.
> 
> Secondhand & verwaschen ist noch voll ok für outdoor. Man muss im Leben eben Prioritäten setzen...


Moin Lorenz,
kannst Du mal sagen, was das für Stickbaits sind und wo man die eventuell bekommt.

Wo soll es denn hingehen?


----------



## Lorenz (3. Dezember 2022)

Hi,
Popper:
ASWB Reefsedge Atoll in 130g & 150g  
2x Yo-Zuri Bull GT 200mm/140g 

Wobbler:
2x Mangrove Studio Pro Strike in 20cm/100g








						STICKBAITS LURES MANGROVE STUDIO - PRO STRIKE 20cm - 100g
					

The tuna and exo stickbaits from the MANGROVE STUDIO brand put their qualities at your service in a range of lures. Discover the MANGROVE STUDIO tuna and exo stickbaits now at Lure & Tackle!




					www.luretackleshop.com
				




Das Reiseziel steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2022)

Wo das gerade hier so steht und was ich schon lange wissen wollte:
Sind Stickbaits eigentlich normale Wobbler, oder was ist denen besonders?


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Dezember 2022)

Nicht ganz einfach zu beantworten:

Stickbaits (oder Pencil Baits) sind eigentlich Topwater-Köder ohne Tauchschaufel, die Walk-the-Dog laufen (gezupft bzw. geschlagen). Wobei es auch sinkende Modelle gibt.

Manche Hersteller verwenden den Begriff aber auch für schlanke Minnows mit Tauchschaufel - die alternativ teilweise im Ausland auch "Jerkbaits" genannt werden.

Wobei ein Jerk(bait) hierzulande wiederum ein ganz anderer Köder ist.


----------



## Harrie (3. Dezember 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi,
> Popper:
> ASWB Reefsedge Atoll in 130g & 150g
> 2x Yo-Zuri Bull GT 200mm/140g
> ...


Danke!


----------



## Lorenz (3. Dezember 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sind Stickbaits eigentlich normale Wobbler, oder was ist denen besonders?



Stickbaits haben m.M.n. keine Schaufel.

Im schweren Salzwasserbereich sind  Wobbler unüblich, weswegen die wenigen Modelle gelegentlich mit in die Shopkategorie "stickbait" (oder "topwater") gepackt werden. 

Meiner Meinung nach:
stickbait: Jerkbait/Twitchbait/WTD (walking-the-dog)/Pullbait/...
minnow: (schlanker) Wobbler
jig: Pilker/Zocker (i.d.R. zum 
Vertikalangeln)
jig minnow: Hybrid aus Jig und Stickbait oder Minnow zum Werfen
Shore jig: Pilker/Zocker zum Werfen vom Ufer, primär zum Jiggen
Casting jig: Pilker/Zocker zum Werfen, (auch) zum Zupfen/Einleiern/... im Freiwasser
popper: Popper
pencil popper: Schlanker Popper mit kleinem Cup
diving popper: Popper der bei Zug  abtauchen soll
...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2022)

Danke für die Erklärung!

Würde passen zu den weichen Spitzen von einigen mir bekannten beworbenen Shimano "Stickbait"-Ruten,
weil ohne Schaufel ist der Einkurbel+Führungswiderstand schon mal ziemlich vergleichsweise gering.

Ich war am überlegen, ob die nicht eher die "Steckerl-Fische" Naturköderangelei meinen


----------



## DenizJP (4. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Arbeitskollege ist grad in Japan auf Urlaub.
> Hab aus Spaß gesagt er soll mir 2 Megabass Oneten mitbringen (er ist kein Angler und hat kein Plan)
> Vorhin hat er mir dieses Bild geschickt und geschrieben „ich krieg 30 Penunsen von dir“
> 
> ...


Nice

Ich reise im April nach Japan 

Hier meine Einkäufe um dem Main noch paar Barsche zu entlocken


----------



## bic zip (4. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> Ich reise im April nach Japan


 Lange Einkaufsliste schon fertig?


----------



## Mescalero (4. Dezember 2022)

Nimmst du Bestellungen entgegen?


----------



## Peter117 (4. Dezember 2022)

Gestern beim Moonlight-Shoppen bei Moritz ein paar Drillinge gekauft - die machten einen recht ordentlichen Eindruck.
BKK? Noch nie gehört - mal schauen, was die so können...
Die ersten gleich mal an die "Fangsau" aus Magdeburg gefraggelt - UV-aktives Rot soll ja fangentscheidend sein...


----------



## Mescalero (5. Dezember 2022)

Bei Hecht und Barsch gibt es BKK Haken. Oder war es Tackle Deals? Hatte ich vorher auch noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Snâsh (5. Dezember 2022)

Meine Wobbler sind alle auf BKK umgebaut. Teilweise fühlen die Sich an an würden die an der Haut festkleben!
Die roten habe ich noch nicht getestet, kommen aber heute aber auf 2 Wobbler drauf.
Die Jigköpfe habe ich auch passend und teste diese heute Abend. Von der Qualität wirklich gut, mal sehen wir die auch die Fische halten


----------



## Lorenz (5. Dezember 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> BKK? Noch nie gehört - mal schauen, was die so können...


Die BKK Modelle, die ich habe, spielen in der Oberliga.


----------



## Harrie (5. Dezember 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Die BKK Modelle, die ich habe, spielen in der Oberliga.


Sooo große Fische fängste doch garnicht. 

Ich fische die Raptor Z. Entscheident war für mich, die Materialstärke vom Öhr. Die ist bei den BKK dünner als bei den Owner ST 66 und somit ist es mit den Sprengringen einfacher, die zu montieren.


----------



## Ron73 (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe mir beim Moonlightshopping auch eine Kleinigkeit gegönnt. Die Jungs von Stucki-Thun sind auf jeden Fall coole Socken. Bei der Farbauswahl für hier in HH stand mir der Herr Pusch beratend zur Seite .


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Bei der Farbauswahl für hier in HH stand mir der Herr Pusch beratend zur Seite .



Dann schnell ans Wasser.
Zeit ist Füüüüüsssscccchhhhhh!


----------



## Ron73 (5. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann schnell ans Wasser.
> Zeit ist Füüüüüsssscccchhhhhh!


Geht los .... am Samstag


----------



## Nuesse (5. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir beim Moonlightshopping auch eine Kleinigkeit gegönnt.


Wo ist der Rest ?Du bist doch wohl nicht für 8 Gummifische nach Kaltenkirchen gefahren.


----------



## Ron73 (5. Dezember 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Wo ist der Rest ?Du bist doch wohl nicht für 8 Gummifische nach Kaltenkirchen gefahren.


Der Rest ist für das Wichtelpaket. Aber, für die 25 min Fahrt muss ich nicht hunderte von € ausgeben


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> extrem heiße Teile


Hui Japanurlaub. Dafür das man in dem Land ein totaler Analphabet ist, legt man für zehn Tage schnell mal 5000 Euronen und mehr auf den Tisch. Aber reizen würde mich das auch mal. Zur Tokyo Gameshow.


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Dezember 2022)

Die kamen von der Angelwelt in Berlin mit.


----------



## jkc (16. Dezember 2022)

Diese Woche ganz gut zugelangt

Paar Blades




Paar Sharks die ich für Stk 50 Cent nicht liegen lassen konnte





Und insgesamt 3 Ruten, wovon 2 gestern schon draußen waren.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Die gebrauchte 105 WG Smoke als potenzieller Ersatz für meine gekillte Sportex Kev Pike und zwei JRC Defender Stalkerruten in 10' als mobile Köfiruten.

Grüße an den Tacklaffen; If u got to be a monkey - be a Gorilla, oder so

Grüße


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Dezember 2022)

Aha… jetzt verstehe ich warum du gestern am Wasser warst   …


----------



## Mescalero (23. Dezember 2022)

Heute war ich wegen Würmern und Kleinkram beim Dealer und das Kindchenschema hat mich voll getriggert. Babymepps mit 4/0 Haken zum Größenvergleich.  




Isser nicht süß?
00 gibt es auch, war aber nicht vorrätig.


----------



## bic zip (23. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute war ich wegen Würmern und Kleinkram beim Dealer und das Kindchenschema hat mich voll getriggert. Babymepps mit 4/0 Haken zum Größenvergleich.
> Anhang anzeigen 427388
> 
> Isser nicht süß?
> 00 gibt es auch, war aber nicht vorrätig.


Haken von 00er was entschärfen, ergibt das schöne Ohrringe


----------



## angler1996 (24. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute war ich wegen Würmern und Kleinkram beim Dealer und das Kindchenschema hat mich voll getriggert. Babymepps mit 4/0 Haken zum Größenvergleich.
> Anhang anzeigen 427388
> 
> Isser nicht süß?
> 00 gibt es auch, war aber nicht vorrätig.


Suche 007


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2023)

Bissl was für'n Kanal


----------



## DenizJP (3. Januar 2023)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Hui Japanurlaub. Dafür das man in dem Land ein totaler Analphabet ist, legt man für zehn Tage schnell mal 5000 Euronen und mehr auf den Tisch. Aber reizen würde mich das auch mal. Zur Tokyo Gameshow.


War 2005 auf der TGS

Ist schon ein Erlebnis 


Ontopic

Hab mir den Vispas 2023 gekauft.

Erstmal bis zur Schonzeit Roermond testen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2023)

Alles gerigt. Mit mehr geh ich nächste Session nicht ans Wasser. Für die Köder abseits der Monkey Lures hätte ich besser 7g Köppe nehmen sollen, fiel mir eben dann auch auf


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Januar 2023)

Nochmals alles mit 5g und 7g usw. …
Um so größer dann die Sammlung …


----------



## świetlik (3. Januar 2023)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Mit mehr geh ich nächste Session nicht ans Wasser


Respekt.
Wenn ich so überlege was ich zeit 2020 ins Köder "inwestiert" habe, und jetzt  oder kein zeit zu angeln habe oder verspiele ich zeit mit Köder aussuchen.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Januar 2023)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bissl was für'n Kanal
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428508


Das würde bei mir am EHK, gleich an ersten Tag drauf gehen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Januar 2023)

świetlik schrieb:


> Respekt.
> Wenn ich so überlege was ich zeit 2020 ins Köder "inwestiert" habe, und jetzt  oder kein zeit zu angeln habe oder verspiele ich zeit mit Köder aussuchen.


Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab massig gufis. Die schimmeln alle im Schrank. Wollte mal was frisches, neues.

Wozu zig Köder mitschleppen. Am Ende angelt man eh nur wenige und ich hab auch kein Bock andauernd Köder zu wechseln. Man braucht nur ne Farbe die läuft, der Rest ist Nebensache


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Januar 2023)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Das würde bei mir am EHK, gleich an ersten Tag drauf gehen.


Du weißt aber schon, dass wenn man die in den snap einhängt, man die auch wieder mit hochkurbeln kann?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Januar 2023)

Vor allem find ich die Aussage kritisch. Wieviel Plastik versenkst du denn dann im Gewässer? Nicht böse gemeint, aber vielleicht dann das Gewässer meiden...


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Januar 2023)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Vor allem find ich die Aussage kritisch. Wieviel Plastik versenkst du denn dann im Gewässer? Nicht böse gemeint, aber vielleicht dann das Gewässer meiden...


Der Kanal ist hier gut voll mit Fisch. Aaaaaber es ist noch keine fünf Jahre her, das der Kanal um ungefähr 20 Meter verbreitert wurde. Und es liegen daher noch die ganzen Steine frei und offen am Grund. Daher schrieb ich ja am EHK. Da geh ich eh nicht so oft angeln. Schon wegen der Kletterei über die Steinpackung.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Januar 2023)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Der Kanal ist hier gut voll mit Fisch. Aaaaaber es ist noch keine fünf Jahre her, das der Kanal um ungefähr 20 Meter verbreitert wurde. Und es liegen daher noch die ganzen Steine frei und offen am Grund. Daher schrieb ich ja am EHK. Da geh ich eh nicht so oft angeln. Schon wegen der Kletterei über die Steinpackung.


Ist ähnlich wie bei uns an den meisten DEK strecken. Grundangelei geht gar nicht, Kukö muss man schon sehr aufpassen, oder eben vertikal an der Spundwand.


----------



## Floma (5. Januar 2023)

Ich habe etwas gefunden, was beim Angeln nutzlich sein könnte, besonders wenn es darum geht, an einem Hang zu sitzen. Das ganze ist aber so bescheuert, dass ich noch zögere. Unter der Bezeichnung "Sexsofa" finden sich aufblasbare, abwaschbare, S-förmige Möbelstücke. Strapazierfähiger als Strandsofas und mit den Vorsehungen für Fesseln liese sich das Teil gut am Boden befestigen.


----------



## liac (Freitag um 14:20)

Bisl Nachschub für Holland nächste Woche und paar Köpfe fürn Kanal





Lg liac


----------



## jkc (Freitag um 14:22)

Top, was haste für die 6/0er Haken pro Stück gezahlt?

Btw., Du hattest die Tage ja glaube ich gefragt, es gibt inzwischen auch nen 7" Shaker mit um 50g Eigengewicht. War bisher an mir vorbei gegangen oder ich habe es gleich gelöscht weil warum nen 7er nehmen wenn man auch nen 8er haben kann.   Für Leute ohne kräftige 100, 120g Jigge aber vielleicht gar keine schlechte Alternative.


----------



## liac (Freitag um 14:36)

Hey 15,49€ für 25stk, gibts auch zum gleichen Preis mit 10/12 und 14g 

Ja hatte ich gesehen dass es auch 7" gibt aber so um die 15cm ist für unsere Ruten schon optimal aktuell. Mal sehn vllt. gibts im laufe des Jahres noch ne kräftigere Rute für ne Nr. größer wobei das für meinen Rücken wahrscheinlich schädlich wäre  

Lg liac


----------



## PirschHirsch (Freitag um 15:29)

Reichen Dir die 7 g für den 6er-Shaker?

Ich finde, dass der erst ab 10 g vernünftig anspringt. Ab 12 g wird's dann richtig optimal.

Beim Kopyto geht's, aber der läuft ja auch ganz anders bzw. hat nen viel beweglicheren Schwanz (während der Shaker halt ein deutlicher Flanker ist). Hat daher IMO ein niedrigeres Mindest-Kopfgewicht.

Der 6er-Shaker ist für mich eher ein (Freiwasser-) Swimbait (Führung auch inkl. Pulls etc.), weniger was fürs normale Jiggen mit Grundkontakt und Absinkphase.

Vor allem letztere fällt bei dem bei zu wenig Gewicht IMO sehr mau aus, da passiert so gut wie nichts in puncto Aktion (auch an gespannter Schnur).

Bei zu wenig Gewicht und zu hohem Tempo kann der 6er auch mal ins Rotieren übergehen.

Ich persönlich verwende daher den 6er-Shaker zum "Swimbaiten" mit etwas mehr Speed und und den Kopyto mit vergleichsweise weniger Gewicht für langsamere Methoden mit Grundkontakt

---> letztere machen an meinen Gewässern aufgrund der Flachheit mit 10 g + keinen Sinn, das gibt ansonsten schon bei geringer Zugreduzierung nur steile Grundbohrer/Drecksammler. Allzu hohes Tempo mag ich generell auch nicht (vor allem nicht im Winter).

Fürs Slo-Mo-Leiern bevorzuge ich daher auch den Kopyto, wenn mir der Shaker aufgrund des höheren Gewichtsbedarfs zu schnell ausfällt.

Der Shaker ist zweifellos nach wie vor geil und fängig, braucht aber IMO schon gezielte (Gewichts-) Abstimmung, damit der seine Stärken voll zeigen kann.

Shaker-Verweichlichung durch Heißwasser, Kerben-Reinschmelz etc. bringt nichts - damit schrottet man lediglich die geile Flank-Aktion (beruhend auf der recht festen Gummimischung) bei ansonsten quasi null Resultat in puncto Gewichts-/Tempo-Reduktion.


----------



## jkc (Freitag um 15:30)

Zum leiern geht das super und ich meine, dass der daran auch schon in der Absinkphase arbeitet.


----------



## PirschHirsch (Freitag um 15:59)

Vor allem die Absinkphase finde ich da bei dem wie gesagt mit 7 g echt unbefriedigend - der macht mir da zu wenig von allein. Ich finde, dass der da nur irgendwie halbtotgammelig abstürzt.

Ist aber natürlich auch immer Geschmackssache.

Ich finde auch, dass der 6er am Rundkopf am besten läuft - daher einer der wenigen Einsatzzwecke, bei denen ich noch normale Rundköpfe verwende.

Die "Tempolücke" zwischen 6er-Shaker und Kopyto schließt bei mir der große Castaic Jerky J Swim - das ist IMO so ne Art "Zwischending", das mit 7 g gut funzt (auch am Tipup mit Grundkontakt). Macht ne nette Mischung aus leichtem Flanken und Teller-Action.

Beim Castaic sind allerdings die verschiedenen Farben unterschiedlich hart - z. B. ist da Weißfisch mit dunklem Rücken deutlich härter als rauchgrau (oder wie das heißt - habe die genauen Farbbezeichnungen gerade nicht im Kopf).


----------



## jkc (Freitag um 16:03)

Ich bin wieder zurück zum Klassiker Rundkopf, bzw. wertschätze den inzwischen unheimlich, nachdem ich jahrelang überwiegend Eries gefischt habe und dafür für alle Haken-/Gewichtskobinationen die Gussformen da habe.
Rundkopf ist halt der beste Allrounder und in Sachen Wurfweite echt spürbar vor den meisten anderen Formen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (Freitag um 16:17)

Rundköpfe kann ich persönlich nur für Methoden ohne Grundkontakt brauchen:

Ich habe überall Dreckgrund - sehr oft schlammig, ansonsten überall voll mit Laub, Ästchen-Resten und anderem Kram. Ist überall dichter Wald bis ans Ufer drumrum (man kann nur in schmalen Lücken fischen), da gerät einiges ins Wasser (vor allem im Herbst).

Wenn der Köder da am Boden umfällt, ist der sofort voll mit Zeug (vor allem, je näher er dem Ufer kommt).

Daher bin ich für diesen Zweck auf Tipups (also keine Eries, sondern halbrund mit schräger Frontplatte) umgestiegen - da bleibt der Haken weitaus leichter dreckfrei, wenn der Köder aufsetzt und steil den Hintern hochhält.

Das Drecksammeln beschränkt sich da meist auf den Ösenbereich, geht aber noch halbwegs erträglich (wenigstens kein ständiges Laub-Aufspießen etc.).

Eries gehen bei mir gar nicht, die pflügen dann aufgrund der Form nur den Grund um und kommen nicht schnell genug von diesem weg. Habe ich auch schon ausprobiert mit genanntem Ergebnis.

Weich- bzw. Dreckgrund plus Flachwasser im Bereich von ca. 1,2 m (max.) ist da nicht so einfach zu befischen - habe allerhand Experimente angestellt, bis ich dann mal zufrieden war

--> zu viel Gewicht und/oder zu träges/flaches Anstarten sind da nichts (abgesehen vom Tempo-Bedarf), zu wenig Gewicht lässt dann manche Köder nicht mehr vernünftig laufen usw.

Wenn man da Methoden mit ständigem Grundkontakt (Jiggen, Faulenzen) praktizieren will, muss man sich schon was einfallen lassen. Oder halt auf möglichst langsames Leiern etc. ausweichen.

Je nach Ködermodell darum ne ganz schöne "Ausbalanciererei". "Mittelwasser" heißt in meinem Fall zumeist ca. 50 bis 60 cm - mehr "Platz" gibt's da nicht.

Der extremste Fall ist ein kleinerer See bzw. größerer Weiher, der es größtenteils auf stolze 80 cm Maximaltiefe bei Super-Weichgrund bringt.

An dem fische ich in puncto Wobbler z. B. sehr oft den Salmo Fatso Crank mit ca. 30 cm Lauftiefe, um überhaupt sinnvoll wobbeln zu können.

Wobei leider immer die Gefahr besteht, einen Karpfen am Rücken wegzuharken - (Ramm-) Kontakt mit "schwimmenden Hindernissen" (auch der fetten Art) kommt dort schon mal vor.


----------



## liac (Freitag um 16:57)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Reichen Dir die 7 g für den 6er-Shaker?


 Weis ich noch nicht, werd ich dann sehen aber wir angeln auch in relativ flachen Flüsschen in Holland, und leiern zu meist. Zur Not gibts halt schwerere, sind grad am Anfang der etwas größeren Köder im Gufi-Bereich müssen halt ausprobieren. Hatten Anfang 2021 sehr viel Zeug zu schwer gekauft, und daher probieren wir uns jetzt eher von leicht nach schwer. Aber danke Dir für den ausführlichen Bericht! 



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Beim Castaic sind allerdings die verschiedenen Farben unterschiedlich hart - z. B. ist da Weißfisch mit dunklem Rücken deutlich härter als rauchgrau (oder wie das heißt - habe die genauen Farbbezeichnungen gerade nicht im Kopf).


Das finde ich sehr interessant, gibts denn NO GO Farben bzw haben wir NO GO Farben gekauft ? xD Das wusste ich gar nicht, dass die verschiedenen Farben unterschiedliche Härtegrade haben.. 

Wir kaufen eigentlich nur Rundkopf, (selbst für Nedrig, dann klopf ich den Kopf halt schnell platt mit Zange und Boden/Gegengewicht etc. , dafür kauf ich sicher keine NEDRIG-Köpfe für x2 Preis) Aber wir sind auch noch recht unerfahren, vllt. denk ich mir nächstes Jahr auch ich brauch "Eries oder Tipups" keine Ahnung. (no hate, nur Unwissenheit)

Lg liac


----------



## PirschHirsch (Freitag um 17:03)

liac schrieb:


> Das finde ich sehr interessant, gibts denn NO GO Farben bzw haben wir NO GO Farben gekauft ? xD Das wusste ich gar nicht, dass die verschiedenen Farben unterschiedliche Härtegrade haben..



Kommt gar nicht so selten vor. Muss nicht sein, kann aber.

Hängt aber ausschließlich vom jeweiligen Ködermodell bzw. dem jeweiligen Hersteller ab - da kann man gar nichts pauschal sagen:

Lediglich optisch von Köderfarbe ausgehend kann man generell keinesfalls auf Gummihärte schließen.

Es gibt ja z. B. auch einige Japan-Gummis, die in allen Varianten sehr weich ausfallen - völlig unabhängig von der Farbe.


----------



## PirschHirsch (Freitag um 17:12)

liac schrieb:


> Aber wir sind auch noch recht unerfahren, vllt. denk ich mir nächstes Jahr auch ich brauch "Eries oder Tipups"



Ob man eine bestimmte Kopfform braucht oder nicht (bzw. ob diese Sinn macht bzw. optimal ist), hängt ausschließlich von der individuellen Gewässersituation ab - flach, tief, Hartgrund, Weichgrund, Strömung, Stillwasser, Angeldistanz usw.

Es gibt so ziemlich für jede Situation und Methode einen passenden Kopf, mit dem sich bestimmte Faktoren in bestimmten Situationen gezielt optimieren bzw. eliminieren lassen.

Aber:

Im Zweifelsfall dann einfach einen Rundkopf wählen - das ist viel besser und sinnvoller, als lauter verschiedene Köpfe zu kaufen und dann nicht wirklich zu wissen, für was genau die am besten taugen (vor allem warum). Das wäre einfach nur Geldverschwendung.

Hier mal eine Basics-Übersicht über verschiedene Kopfformen und deren Eigenschaften (wobei da nicht alles Erhältliche erwähnt wird):






Gilt generell, nicht nur fürs Zanderangeln.


----------



## jkc (Freitag um 17:19)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Beim Castaic sind allerdings die verschiedenen Farben unterschiedlich hart...


Ist bei vielen Gummis so, auch bei den großen Relax Xtra Softs, die Pearl-Farben sind z.B. weicher, die in fluo orange oder gelb z.B. fest, auch beim Svartzonker Mc Rubber, da ist z.B. Firetiger sehr fest, auch Pig Shads haben weiche und feste Farben. Bei Jigkopf-Gummis ist das für mich aber nicht soo wichtig, im Zweifel braucht eine Farbe halt nen etwas schwereren Kopf, essentiell wird es, wenn es um ultra langsame Führung geht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (Freitag um 17:28)

Genau.

So ne richtige Übersicht bekommt man da aber halt erst, nachdem man sich mal über die Jahre ein paar Kisten voll Köderkram zugelegt und intern verglichen hat.

Viele viele bunte Smarties


----------



## lbm1305 (Sonntag um 11:35)

Im letzten Jahr kamen noch zwei Rollen ins Haus. Da die Ballistic FW Reihe von Daiwa JP wahrscheinlich eingestellt wurde, gestaltete sich die Suche nach einer (weiteren) Rolle als recht schwierig. Durch Zufall bin ich dann noch auf einen Händler gestoßen, der scheinbar seine Restbestände abgegeben wollte.  Die Rolle wird ihren Platz an (m)einer Spinning-Kombo einnehmen, die für das DS-Rig und eventuell auch für das C-Rig gedacht ist.
Die Tatula TW80 ist mittlerweile meine zweite und wird auf einer Rute mit 1oz ihren Platz finden. In dieser Kombination werden dann leichte Swimbaits, Chatter- und Spinnerbaits gefischt.


----------



## jkc (Montag um 16:06)

Baits, Baits, Baits


----------



## jkc (Montag um 16:31)

That escalated quickly


----------



## Minimax2 (Montag um 16:32)

na ob das wohl reicht?


----------



## Hecht100+ (Montag um 16:34)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> na ob das wohl reicht?


Kommt auf die Zeit an.


----------



## alexpp (Montag um 16:35)

jkc 
Bei deiner Frequenz bzw. Angelsucht ist die Menge wohl nötig.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Montag um 16:55)

Also EIGENTLICH brauchte ich nur Snaps...  
Aber wer zur Hölle bestellt denn auch NUR Snaps???


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Montag um 16:57)

Ach btw, die lose liegende Roach ging wieder aufs Haus. Machtn Hammer Eindruck


----------



## silverfish (Montag um 16:57)

Soll schon vorgekommen sein ,daß mit Gummis angefüttert wurde.


----------



## Mescalero (Montag um 16:59)

Die obere Reihe sieht interessant aus, hast du Erfahrungen mit diesen Fischen?

Die LMAB Köder sind schon durchdacht, hab ich den Eindruck. Nicht nur einfach irgendein Gummifisch.


----------



## Ron73 (Montag um 17:29)

Monkey Lures habe ich auch so einige in der Box, bisher jedoch noch ohne Fisch. Die Musaga Köpfe sind für mich die erste Wahl. Ich war letzten Samstag nach Ewigkeiten mal wieder bei Askari, nur schnell ne Packung Taui's und Dendros's holen. Habe ich sogar fast geschafft, kam nur ne Packung Z-Shad Electric Chicken dazu.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Montag um 17:30)

Ne die hab ich zum ersten mal bestellt.
Grund war das ich denke, dass die Zettis im Winter nicht so auf diese Radauköder stehen. Und die sind mega geil weich. Kanns kaum erwarten, die zu testen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Montag um 17:31)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Monkey Lures habe ich auch so einige in der Box, bisher jedoch noch ohne Fisch. Die Musaga Köpfe sind für mich die erste Wahl. Ich war letzten Samstag nach Ewigkeiten mal wieder bei Askari, nur schnell ne Packung Taui's und Dendros's holen. Habe ich sogar fast geschafft, kam nur ne Packung Z-Shad Electric Chicken dazu.


Das die fangen sieht man aber sehr gut im YPC. Bewegen sich schon sau geil


----------



## jkc (Montag um 17:32)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das die fangen sieht man aber sehr gut im YPC. Bewegen sich schon sau geil


Ach, sein Chilli Cheese ist von Toon aber ziemlich rasiert worden.


----------



## Ron73 (Montag um 17:34)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das die fangen sieht man aber sehr gut im YPC. Bewegen sich schon sau geil


Bewegen tun die sich sehr gut, das stimmt. Nur gefangen hab ich damit noch keinen unserer Elbdiva's


----------



## Professor Tinca (Montag um 17:35)

jkc schrieb:


> Ach, sein Chilli Cheese ist von Toon aber ziemlich rasiert worden.



Besonders witzig war wie jede der Werbefiguren am Zanderspot ihren Köder angepriesen hat.
Für den Zuschauer war es der beste Beweis dass es *den Köder* nicht gibt und die Spotwahl weitaus wichtiger ist.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Montag um 17:36)

jkc schrieb:


> Ach, sein Chilli Cheese ist von Toon aber ziemlich rasiert worden.


Naja, Spot war an dem Tümpel ja extrem entscheidend...Haste ja gesehen, Marable hat paar Meter weiter links kaum was gefangen, während Luis und Toon sich doof gefangen haben.

Ich hab ja mit den Monkey Lures fakes im Sommer schon richtig geil gefangen. Denke einfach, dass die für kalte Jahreszeiten zu viel Druck machen.

Naja mal sehen, mit 7g sollte die Absinkphase auch besser passen. Mit 10g sinkt mir der Gufi aktuell irgendwie zu schnell


----------



## jkc (Montag um 17:36)

Jo, genau das meine ich


----------



## PirschHirsch (Montag um 18:09)

jkc schrieb:


> That escalated quickly


Die großen Relax sind nach wie vor super, ich mag die auch sehr gerne.

Habe mir derletzt zwei ungefischte Illex Dexter Shads in 25 cm / 90 g im Doppelpack zum guten Privat-Verkaufspreis zugelegt.

Habe sie aber noch nicht ausprobiert, muss noch passende Stinger bauen (werde die am Screw Head fischen).

Angeblich sollen die auch an leichten Köpfen langsam bedienbar sein und trotzdem gut laufen.

Bin mal gespannt, ob sich das bestätigt - und ob die auch Shallow-Screw-tauglich sind (gar kein Blei bis max. 10 g wären für mich ideal).

Und wie die sich werfen lassen.

Machen trocken aus der Packung raus aber nen echt guten Eindruck - Gummimischung ist so halbfest mit offenbar recht beweglichem Teller.


----------



## Minimax2 (Montag um 18:27)

das Ihr um die Gummis so eine Wissenschaft betreibt macht mich nachdenklich. ich dachte immer ich sei verrückt, weils um Blech geht...


----------



## jkc (Montag um 18:43)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Und wie die sich werfen lassen.


Wurfweite soll vom Hörensagen eine große Stärke der 25er Dexters sein, ich habe sie nie selbst gefischt, hatte mal welche in nem Köderpaket, aber sofort weiter gegeben.


----------



## PirschHirsch (Montag um 18:58)

Das wäre durchaus möglich, wenn ich mir die Form so anschaue - der Schwerpunkt scheint klar vorne auf dem Schädel zu liegen.

Also Gewichtsverteilung nach vorne viel deutlicher als z. B. bei nem großen Relax oder Fox. Die Schwanzwurzel ist auch recht dünn. Fliegt dann hoffentlich ohne Mega-Trudel einigermaßen mit dem Helm voraus.

Bin gespannt, das wäre echt super - Großlatschen sind ja nun oft nicht gerade die tollsten Flugwunder (vor allem mit sehr wenig oder gar keinem Blei).

Über 23 cm sowieso - z. B. fliegt der 28er Fox im Vergleich zum 23er echt widerlich.

Das angegebene Netto-Eigengewicht von 90 g (= ohne Blei) finde ich für die Ködergröße auch ziemlich chillig. Das kann man noch gut stundenlang ballern.

Muss allerdings noch nachwiegen, ob die Angabe real stimmt.


----------



## jkc (Montag um 19:02)

Die oben zu sehenden Prorex in 25cm sind die am besten fliegenden Shallowriggummis die ich kenne, liegen um 110g Eigengewicht. Das war auch der Grund warum ich da nochmal zugeschlagen habe, machen sich langsam rar in den Shops.
Kleines Paddel, ziemlich bulletförmiger Körper, die gehen gut voran.
Die Schwanzwurzel ist wohl deren Schwachstelle, hatte einen, da war beim 2ten Biss der Tail weg, aber dann kommt nen Spinnerblatt dran, bringt den Erfahrungen mit dem Pig Shad nach, nochmal paar Meter Wurfweite.


----------



## hanzz (Montag um 19:09)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Aber wer zur Hölle bestellt denn auch NUR Snaps???


Hab heut geschafft nur Jigköpfe zu bestellen. 

115 Stück


----------



## hanzz (Montag um 19:21)

hanzz schrieb:


> 115 Stück


Aber für 86,86 € n guter Preis. 
Je 10 in 3/0 
7, 10, 12,14,17 und 21 g
Der Rest in 2/0 in ähnlichen Gewichten


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Montag um 19:31)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hab heut geschafft nur Jigköpfe zu bestellen.
> 
> 115 Stück


Wat? Mehr nicht?


----------



## hanzz (Montag um 19:47)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wat? Mehr nicht?


Sind noch 50 Chebus von dem Tag davor im Anflug


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Montag um 19:58)

hanzz schrieb:


> Sind noch 50 Chebus von dem Tag davor im Anflug


Na ein Glück...ich war schon bissl besorgt...


----------



## jkc (Dienstag um 15:04)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hab heut geschafft nur Jigköpfe zu bestellen.
> 
> 115 Stück


----------



## Minimax2 (Dienstag um 15:06)

uff - Lieferung per LKW?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Dienstag um 15:13)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 429318


Mach mal Weitwinkel, rechts liegt doch bestimmt noch 5kg Gummi....


----------



## hanzz (Dienstag um 15:25)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> uff - Lieferung per LKW?


sind doch nur 3-4 Kilo


----------



## Minimax2 (Dienstag um 15:34)

dann ist der Rest vom Januar also gerettet?


----------



## jkc (Dienstag um 15:50)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> dann ist der Rest vom Januar also gerettet?


Das ist sicherlich für viele Jahre, die Shads oben reichen hoffentlich bis an ein fernes Lebensende.


----------



## Minimax2 (Dienstag um 15:53)

wieso? geht Hanzz nicht angeln?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (Dienstag um 17:01)

Ich bestelle auch immer vorsorglich, lieber nur in die Schublade greifen als zum Dealer zu fahren …


----------



## Aalzheimer (Dienstag um 17:09)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also EIGENTLICH brauchte ich nur Snaps...
> Aber wer zur Hölle bestellt denn auch NUR Snaps???


Du hast da mehrfach ein paar Buchstaben in Schnaps vergessen!


----------



## Lorenz (Dienstag um 20:04)

Ich hab mir mal (u.a.) den Halco Max in allen Größen bestellt. 11-22cm, 30-180g. V.a. für trübes Wasser und zum Freihandschleppen im Süden. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## hanzz (Dienstag um 20:09)

Heute wegen ner schlechten Inetverbindung knapp an nem Köderpaket für sicher 200 Euro auf Ebay mit 70 Euro vorbei geboten. 
Ärgert mich


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Dienstag um 20:10)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich bestelle auch immer vorsorglich, lieber nur in die Schublade greifen als zum Dealer zu fahren …


Also ich fahr trotzdem ab und an zum Dealer, allerdings hol ich da keine Gufis


----------



## hanzz (Dienstag um 22:13)

hanzz schrieb:


> Heute wegen ner schlechten Inetverbindung knapp an nem Köderpaket für sicher 200 Euro auf Ebay mit 70 Euro vorbei geboten.
> Ärgert mich


Also 70 hätte ich bezahlt. Mind 200 Euro wert. 
Keitech, Illex, Jaeger, usw. 
Nur der scheiss Bestätigungsbutton kam nicht. 
3,2,1 nicht meins.


----------



## lbm1305 (Gestern um 12:34)

Erste Bestellung 2023 aus Japan eingetroffen.


----------



## liac (Heute um 07:25)

Gestern auf dem Weg zum Kanal anner Angel-Domäne gehalten und noch bisl was für Holland eingepackt.




Lg liac


----------

